# The Snail Thread !



## stephenie191

I know they're are some owners out there and i thought why not start a thread for us lot. Because i'm sick of posting snail thread after snail thread:blush:

I have Achantina Fulica (around 17 babies) and 2 albino Fulica Ducky and peatree.
Next week i'm getting another albino fulica to go with Ducky and Peatree and a pair of panthera somthing or other. 

It would be good if everyone posted pics of set-ups/snails. 

Hope to see pics soon : victory:


----------



## salad dodger

just got 4 fulica this week , 
heres their gaff V


----------



## stephenie191

Awww it's really roomy : victory:

You named them? Or are they feeder food breeders? (what a mouthful)


----------



## Brat

I spot a little blue Ikea tub lol.

Steph's sending my 4 adult GALs out next will so will post pics then. They will be kept as pets but their babies will be feeder foods lol


----------



## stephenie191

Brat said:


> I spot a little blue Ikea tub lol.
> 
> Steph's sending my 4 adult GALs out next will so will post pics then. They will be kept as pets but their babies will be feeder foods lol


Yes i am, i'm picking them up tommorow and sending tuesday


----------



## boabloketony

I have snails 

I have 6 adult Achatina fulcia and 2 adult Achatina iredalei 

I have pictures of them on my website (see banner :lol2


----------



## stephenie191

boaboytony5 said:


> I have snails
> 
> I have 6 adult Achatina fulcia and 2 adult Achatina iredalei
> 
> I have pictures of them on my website (see banner :lol2


Iradalei? Ohh - you getting any babies anytime soon? :whistling2: 

They give birth to live young don't they?


----------



## boabloketony

They certainly do  But no babies so far  as soon as I have some I'll let you know as I'm interested in some baby albino fulcia when you get some :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

boaboytony5 said:


> They certainly do  But no babies so far  as soon as I have some I'll let you know as I'm interested in some baby albino fulcia when you get some :lol2:


swapsys:whistling2:

Well mine are only - i would say, 2-3 months old. 

So - not for a while yet  

how old are yours - they are sooo cute btw (websites great)


----------



## boabloketony

I'm not sure how old mine are matey as they were shipped to me from Prague. If I have babies before you then I'll send you some and you can owe me some albino fulcia? That sound ok to you? Gotta get the bloomin things breeding now though :lol2: Which is not as easy as I first thought :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

boaboytony5 said:


> I'm not sure how old mine are matey as they were shipped to me from Prague. If I have babies before you then I'll send you some and you can owe me some albino fulcia? That sound ok to you? Gotta get the bloomin things breeding now though :lol2: Which is not as easy as I first thought :lol2:


HAHA - not like snails is it. Ohh yes, i'll send you an iou and everything :whistling2:

How long you had them? I'm watching some albino margie on ebay - abit pricey though


----------



## salad dodger

stephenie191 said:


> Awww it's really roomy : victory:
> 
> You named them? Or are they feeder food breeders? (what a mouthful)


no names for em , i have hundreds of inverts , so i dont bother with names :lol2:
but they arent food though , just something new to try my hand at


----------



## boabloketony

I got them in July I think. Are you a member of petsnails? I'm tony290984 on there although I don't post often. You get some bargains there  Maybe worth a look if you're not already a member


----------



## stephenie191

boaboytony5 said:


> I got them in July I think. Are you a member of petsnails? I'm tony290984 on there although I don't post often. You get some bargains there  Maybe worth a look if you're not already a member


 my msn is busted so i joined but couldnt send my verification email :bash:

i sooo wanted to check out the classifeds too but not a member so can't.

Blummin comps! 

Should hopfully breed soon then eh? they look big enough


----------



## stephenie191

salad dodger said:


> no names for em , i have hundreds of inverts , so i dont bother with names :lol2:
> but they arent food though , just something new to try my hand at


Yeah i wanted my first few as somthing new, abit of a change. well then the rest where because i already had some and whats a few more? :whistling2:


----------



## boabloketony

stephenie191 said:


> my msn is busted so i joined but couldnt send my verification email :bash:
> 
> i sooo wanted to check out the classifeds too but not a member so can't.
> 
> Blummin comps!
> 
> Should hopfully breed soon then eh? they look big enough


Well they have a deep substrate and a heatmat on the side of the tank so fingers crossed, it is spring afterall !!! :whistling2:

I'll let you know as soon as, it may just be because I have one pair, maybe they keep missing each other :lol2: If there were more then they'd come across another one more often !!! What do you think?

I can pm details of the man I got mine from if you like? I don't think they were too expensive. He breeds many different types, won't hurt to get a list of what he has eh?


----------



## stephenie191

boaboytony5 said:


> Well they have a deep substrate and a heatmat on the side of the tank so fingers crossed, it is spring afterall !!! :whistling2:
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as, it may just be because I have one pair, maybe they keep missing each other :lol2: If there were more then they'd come across another one more often !!! What do you think?
> 
> I can pm details of the man I got mine from if you like? I don't think they were too expensive. He breeds many different types, won't hurt to get a list of what he has eh?


PLEASE!

I just put a tiny bowl (well milk bottle lid) and the albinos sat in it and drank the lot! :blush:
I'll be leaving that in now - was told they drink the mist of the lid and walls?
but they abit bigger than babies so maybe thats why?

Ohh yes pm details please ! : victory:


----------



## stephenie191

Anyone elses snails go under the lettuce leaf and the you start to see a hole appear and up pops the snail?

My lot are doing it now - VERY CUTE :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

Ducky and Peatree's new home










Peatree showing off


----------



## Brat

Haha cool little house!


----------



## SpiderGirl33

Here's my lovely Ferari :flrt: Not sure what type of GALS he is :? Hes about 5 years old now :no1: He looks really small from his pic, hes 4.5 inches shell length now


----------



## stephenie191

How cute is he :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191

Anyone else have an albino?

My snails are see-through when they eat - check out the one on top,

You can see the green dandiloin in his head, its passing up and int ohis stomach :crazy:


----------



## Brat

Eww that's a bit freaky.. but cool at the same time lol !


----------



## salad dodger

stephenie191 said:


> Anyone else have an albino?
> 
> My snails are see-through when they eat - check out the one on top,
> 
> You can see the green dandiloin in his head, its passing up and int ohis stomach :crazy:


watch out , youre becoming obsessed !
before you know it you will have less & less herps & more inverts :crazy:
believe me , i know .
it happened to me after 20 yrs of reps :whistling2:


----------



## browner93

hey i ahve had snails befor like 3 years ago now lol
i am gein 10 baby snails on wensday yay what shoudl i keep them in?
a ventilated sandwitch box?
and how long will it take them to get full grown

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

salad dodger said:


> watch out , youre becoming obsessed !
> before you know it you will have less & less herps & more inverts :crazy:
> believe me , i know .
> it happened to me after 20 yrs of reps :whistling2:


Snails yes, :mf_dribble: spiders etc no!



browner93 said:


> hey i ahve had snails befor like 3 years ago now lol
> i am gein 10 baby snails on wensday yay what shoudl i keep them in?
> a ventilated sandwitch box?
> and how long will it take them to get full grown
> 
> Josh


Thats what i'm using, you can also use a cricket tub depending on size. 

About a year i THINK until they are near enough adult size, maybe more

Heres how i keep mine


----------



## Montage_Morphs

I have 3 snails, 2 albinos - Duckie and Littlefoot (yes I am another LBT fan)














































And a wee Helix aspera (Mr Sthanily)


----------



## stephenie191

OOOO Montage that Helix aspera is wonderful! I've seen some around but not that colourful!:mf_dribble:

Any snail owners wanting a good care forum etc these two are good


SuperSnails - Home also

Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more...


----------



## salad dodger

Montage_Morphs said:


> I have 3 snails, 2 albinos - Duckie and Littlefoot (yes I am another LBT fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a wee Helix aspera (Mr Sthanily)


whats lbt ?


----------



## stephenie191

salad dodger said:


> whats lbt ?


hurgh?


----------



## salad dodger

stephenie191 said:


> hurgh?


sorry , am i really too drunk to post ?
am i missing something ?


----------



## stephenie191

salad dodger said:


> sorry , am i really too drunk to post ?
> am i missing something ?


HAHA you said whats lbt?: victory:


----------



## browner93

stephenie191 said:


> Snails yes, :mf_dribble: spiders etc no!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i'm using, you can also use a cricket tub depending on size.
> 
> About a year i THINK until they are near enough adult size, maybe more
> 
> Heres how i keep mine





all 10 snails should be around 1cm

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> all 10 snails should be around 1cm
> 
> Josh


yep, cricket tub would do for now !: victory:

Post pics when you get them


----------



## tombraider

awww. Im not usually a fan of snails but these look cute. Do they take a year to become sexually mature when they reach adulthood or will they breed before then? I think i might have a quick look on ebay and get some too :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

tombraider said:


> awww. Im not usually a fan of snails but these look cute. Do they take a year to become sexually mature when they reach adulthood or will they breed before then? I think i might have a quick look on ebay and get some too :lol2:


HAHA - a new addiction has got you.

They start to breed at around 7 - 8 months old. : victory: 

Ebay has loads on too


----------



## Montage_Morphs

stephenie191 said:


> hurgh?


You cannot call your snails peetwee and ducky without being a LBT fan! (Land Before Time... duh) LOL


----------



## stephenie191

Montage_Morphs said:


> You cannot call your snails peetwee and ducky without being a LBT fan! (Land Before Time... duh) LOL


haha - get it now ! :whistling2::crazy:


----------



## SNOTTIE666

i have a breeding pair and at present 300+ babies


----------



## stephenie191

SNOTTIE666 said:


> i have a breeding pair and at present 300+ babies


Got any pics of them?


----------



## joe0709

steph i NEED some of those albinos :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky

i brought 3 yesterdday!!!
they will be producing babies for live food..... how big do they need to be to produce eggs..*blush*


----------



## stephenie191

joe0709 said:


> steph i NEED some of those albinos :mf_dribble:


Lol - i have another one coming next week :blush:



freekygeeky said:


> i brought 3 yesterdday!!!
> they will be producing babies for live food..... how big do they need to be to produce eggs..*blush*


They need to be around 7 - 8 months old.

Got any pics? I could ruffly tell you if they're around that age : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

n o pics, but about 1.5 inches probably - the shell


stephenie191 said:


> Lol - i have another one coming next week :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to be around 7 - 8 months old.
> 
> Got any pics? I could ruffly tell you if they're around that age : victory:


----------



## stephenie191

freekygeeky said:


> n o pics, but about 1.5 inches probably - the shell


If they are just the normal GALS then you have a little while to wait yet : victory: Late summer months you may get some egg's - but i can't be too sure


----------



## freekygeeky

have no idea what type they are1!!! lol
shoudl i get a pic?


stephenie191 said:


> If they are just the normal GALS then you have a little while to wait yet : victory: Late summer months you may get some egg's - but i can't be too sure


----------



## stephenie191

freekygeeky said:


> have no idea what type they are1!!! lol
> shoudl i get a pic?


If you get a pic that would be better. Could possibly tell you what they are too : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

there 


stephenie191 said:


> If you get a pic that would be better. Could possibly tell you what they are too : victory:


----------



## stephenie191

Achantina Fulica - the most popular Gals like what i've got.

Should hopfully be breeding late summer time : victory: But before or after then really.


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky


stephenie191 said:


> Achantina Fulica - the most popular Gals like what i've got.
> 
> Should hopfully be breeding late summer time : victory: But before or after then really.


----------



## browner93

How fast do GALS grow?

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> How fast do GALS grow?
> 
> Josh


Very fast - i got 5 and in a week they have grown lots. 

From this size










to this in around 2 months










Don't have big ones so can't really comment on them : victory:


----------



## browner93

fast then lol

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> fast then lol
> 
> Josh


Ohh yes - in a week mine have doubled in size - they were tiny when i got them.


----------



## browner93

I am getting 10 1cm ones on wensday witch will be cool


Josh


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> I am getting 10 1cm ones on wensday witch will be cool
> 
> 
> Josh


Aww post pics when you get them.

Where you getting them from?


----------



## browner93

stephenie191 said:


> Aww post pics when you get them.
> 
> Where you getting them from?


will do i am getting them from kelly username(kelly) on hear 

but i must say i do like ur albino ones 

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> will do i am getting them from kelly username(kelly) on hear
> 
> but i must say i do like ur albino ones
> 
> Josh


Thanks! The snails above are from kelly and i can tell you they are in great condition all eating away. : victory:

I hope to breed the albinos when they are older


----------



## browner93

stephenie191 said:


> Thanks! The snails above are from kelly and i can tell you they are in great condition all eating away. : victory:
> 
> I hope to breed the albinos when they are older


let me no i would love some!

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> let me no i would love some!
> 
> Josh


Yep will be advertising them when/if they have egg's.

I'm getting a few other breeds so hopfully, fingers crossed will have soem babies to sell


----------



## katelikesfun

I'm getting 3 this week. I think they are the normal/most common ones. off ebay! it say they are about half full size. hoping to breed for feeder food. what size shell do they need to be to be breeding age roughly???


----------



## stephenie191

katelikesfun said:


> I'm getting 3 this week. I think they are the normal/most common ones. off ebay! it say they are about half full size. hoping to breed for feeder food. what size shell do they need to be to be breeding age roughly???


Hmm not sure on shell length as i'm only new to them too.

On a snail forum, they told me at around 7 -8 months at the earliest.

When they are ready to breed they will have bulges on their 'necks' this is a good indication.


What are you breeding for? food?


----------



## katelikesfun

yes, and hopefully selling on to my local pet shop.I love an new challenge. never had snails before so will be fun!


----------



## stephenie191

katelikesfun said:


> yes, and hopefully selling on to my local pet shop.I love an new challenge. never had snails before so will be fun!


They have 200 egg's each i think, or 200 between them. Your better of freezing so many because re-homing them is hard with that many : victory:


----------



## xmashx

kool snails. i didnt think they would get that big till i saw the pic of them fully grown lol. 
one thing tho wats that sort of white block stuff that everyone has in there tubs?
xsachax


----------



## stephenie191

xmashx said:


> kool snails. i didnt think they would get that big till i saw the pic of them fully grown lol.
> one thing tho wats that sort of white block stuff that everyone has in there tubs?
> xsachax


Cuttlefish - they love it. They need it for their shell's to be strong: victory:


----------



## katelikesfun

yep, I've read up on how many they lay and so on. I know I will have to freeze some eggs. I'll start off woth 50 isghna dnsee how I get on at the pet shop. He says he wants to try them as feeder food esp for bts!


----------



## stephenie191

It seems that the snail thread has made a few people decide to get some - which i think is great! 


Make sure you post pics - to everyone whos getting some. 

On wednesday my next lot will be here :mf_dribble:

Heres a care sheet i wrote - its a basic guide to anyone who wants a few as pets


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-care/107393-giant-african-land-snail-care.html


----------



## stephenie191

9 new snails tommorow :blush:










(SOME OF THESE WILL BE UP FOR SALE)












Var panthera











and another albino to go in with peatree and ducky


----------



## browner93

Im gettin my 10 to morrow yay lol

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> Im gettin my 10 to morrow yay lol
> 
> Josh


My achantina reticulata just came, your there yet?

Heres pics, 

Thinking of calling this big one Ebony


















keeping 3 - (other 3 are up for sale in exotics section:whistling2


----------



## *mogwai*

i've got 3 (hetfield, slash & hendrix) & they're pretty big now, the were hatched beginning of june last year. they're ready for breeding now so we'll just see what happens. 

they like it to be humid to breed so if you've got a heatmat under your set up, spray them regulary & they should breed and you need a good depth of substrate coz they bury the eggs in a 'nest'. oh and they like a saucer of beer every now and again. apparently it takes a good few years for them to be fully grown, they have a growth spurt when they're young but the growth rate slows right down as they get older. 

i've got mine in a 3'x2'x18" tank and they look lost. i want to split the tank & get something else in there. but after seeing the snail pics on here i'm thinking just get a different breed of snail lol. but i did fancy some other sort of creepy crawly, a giant millipede or stick insects or something. 

i'll get photos later on when other half is home, im crap with the digi camera.


----------



## browner93

stephenie191 said:


> My achantina reticulata just came, your there yet?
> 
> Heres pics,
> 
> Thinking of calling this big one Ebony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping 3 - (other 3 are up for sale in exotics section:whistling2




sad new no she had to take the kids on a day out so she is sending them 2 day so opfuly be hear by 2 morrow 

Josh 

P.S.how much for the new ones?


----------



## stephenie191

browner93 said:


> sad new no she had to take the kids on a day out so she is sending them 2 day so opfuly be hear by 2 morrow
> 
> Josh
> 
> P.S.how much for the new ones?


Awww well, hope you get em soon!

I have a thread in Exotic classifeds hun - have a look : victory:

Albino and panthera coming tommorow i hope


----------



## stephenie191

All my gang one here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/111243-agressive-wd-lol.html


----------



## browner93

i got my snails will te pics 2 moz!

Josh


----------



## shaneo95

Got the GALS today heres some pics already seem seetled in


----------



## stephenie191

Glad you like then shane - these were some i got of ebay and after i got some more of kelly. I had to let the ebay ones go. 

Is that their permanent home? : victory:


----------



## lily-jo

i want some snails!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephenie191

lily-jo said:


> i want some snails!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol2: A few people have since the thread started, i've sent some out and a few other people have got some.

When they're this cute . . . 











. . .who wouldn't:whistling2:


----------



## shaneo95

Thats not the permanent home im gonna but them in one of them flexariums when there a bit older or could i put them in now


----------



## kelly

glad they turned up browner  still couple pots to send out so people waiting please bare with me. i seem to be living at the post office lately :lol2: cant wait for kids to go back school then it be soooo much easier.

wonder if i can find some pics of my snails


----------



## kelly

adults



















and a newly hatched baby from last year. (dont have any recent pics )


----------



## stephenie191

Great pics kelly : victory:

Adults are veru big !


----------



## kelly

thanks hun  will have to get some recent ones of them. they are big lol and very heavy.


----------



## stephenie191

kelly said:


> thanks hun  will have to get some recent ones of them. they are big lol and very heavy.


That'll be great, can't wait til mine get bigger. But they already seem big to mee because i'm watchling them grow all the time


----------



## kelly

its great to see em grow


----------



## browner93

Thanks Kelly for my snails:no1:

Josh


----------



## stephenie191

Named the newest snails -

sparkle and twinkle because of their two tone bodies

Twinkle (left) and Sparkle


----------



## lily-jo

they are great, and soooooo pretty!!
i really, really, really need some now!!


----------



## tombraider

Ive got some too after seeing how cute they are : victory:


----------



## stephenie191

tombraider said:


> Ive got some too after seeing how cute they are : victory:


:lolsign: Pics?

Glad some peopel have decided to get them, cheap exotics that are more interesting than you would think


----------



## tombraider

stephenie191 said:


> :lolsign: Pics?
> 
> Glad some peopel have decided to get them, cheap exotics that are more interesting than you would think


 
i will get photos up tomorrow. i was a litle squeemish at first when i saw them but once id picked one up i was fine lol.


----------



## stephenie191

tombraider said:


> i will get photos up tomorrow. i was a litle squeemish at first when i saw them but once id picked one up i was fine lol.


I never got people with snails - i was like urghh they slimey. But they not half as bad as i thought and so cute.

You heard them eating the cuttlefish yet?

How big are they? babies?


----------



## tombraider

stephenie191 said:


> I never got people with snails - i was like urghh they slimey. But they not half as bad as i thought and so cute.
> 
> You heard them eating the cuttlefish yet?
> 
> How big are they? babies?


yeh i was quite surprised that their not slimey like slugs look. Im not sure how old they are. the shells look about 1inch across maybe a little more. ive not had time to sit and watch them yet but they look like their having fun eating their salad and climbing on each other :lol2:


----------



## Brat

Mine are here!!
I'll take some pics in a bit.. Must resist the urge to nailvarnish their shells..


----------



## JUJU

Hi all, thought I would join in, I have 2 x albino fulica, (hopefully should breed in the next couple of months...watch this space)1 x albino retic, 2 normal fulica, and on order I have 2 x Moroccan banded snails and 2 x Iredelai. Have tried to talk my other half into letting me have 2 x Mega's but considering they are £25 eah, he's not that impressed lol :bash:


----------



## joe0709

woop finally got some pics of my little lot. will get them up asap


----------



## Brat

Here's mine.. 























































To show the size...


----------



## sarah1207

omg i want some lol ok where do i get the stuff i need to keep them in ? i have a old fish thank its about 1ft by 1ft would this be ok?
what do i put in there on the bottem ect etc


----------



## Brat

As long as there's a lid on it, yeah. Obviously they easily climb and will escape lol. I use hatchling tubs from here - !Flip-Ups x 10-Large www.reptileforums.co.uk Special Offer by: Cornish 

Substrate is just eco-earth which is available at most reptile shops.


----------



## sarah1207

pritty easy then , what else can be used as substrate


----------



## joe0709

sarah1207 said:


> pritty easy then , what else can be used as substrate


nothing much. eco earth is cheap and they can burrow and they love it. its also safe unlike muck from the garden


----------



## kelly

when i first got mine i used compost but you sometimes find bugs in that. so i use eco earth or coir


----------



## stephenie191

sarah1207 said:


> pritty easy then , what else can be used as substrate


I use eco-earth and with some that like to hide i use spaghnum moss on top.

Heres a pic before cleaning


----------



## joe0709

ive heard they like the odd spot of beer is this true ?


----------



## stephenie191

joe0709 said:


> ive heard they like the odd spot of beer is this true ?


Yeah guiness is the best i've heard.

I havn't tried yet but they LOVE porridge (With water)


----------



## SNOTTIE666

Sorry was meant to get back to you with pics of my snails. Here you go!


----------



## stephenie191

Cute pics Snottie666!

Are the babies just normal fulica?

they have nice shell's : victory:


----------



## SNOTTIE666

I think so, the parents are the same.


----------



## SNOTTIE666

used to keep them in a seed propigator


----------



## joe0709

stephenie191 said:


> Yeah guiness is the best i've heard.
> 
> I havn't tried yet but they LOVE porridge (With water)


i might thin about saving them some lol


will try some porridge


----------



## kelly

they love beer lol mine go mad for it. dont leave there bowl tll its all gone.


----------



## ericareeves

ive had my snails bout 3 months and today found prob around 100 eggs !!! so if anyone is interested in any if thy hatch ill have a few going !!!!:whistling2:

ive read they take about 3 weeks to hatch but im not sure i should hatch them if i dont know i can get rid of them !! 

I havent attempted to aid breeding at all and i certainly didnt want any but i dont like the thought of getting rid of the eggs either !!


----------



## kelly

if conditions are right eggs take about 2 weeks to hatch. im sure if you hatch them someone would buy the lot for food.


----------



## stephenie191

ericareeves said:


> ive had my snails bout 3 months and today found prob around 100 eggs !!! so if anyone is interested in any if thy hatch ill have a few going !!!!:whistling2:
> 
> ive read they take about 3 weeks to hatch but im not sure i should hatch them if i dont know i can get rid of them !!
> 
> I havent attempted to aid breeding at all and i certainly didnt want any but i dont like the thought of getting rid of the eggs either !!


Are they the normal kind?

Normal fulica are hard to shift - unless you don't mind selling as food


----------



## lily-jo

why dont you just keep a few of this lay and if you can pass them on ok you can keep more next time??

my snails were delivered to my mums today! i think shes a bit bemused by having a box of snail sat on the dining room table but its only till she or my dad come and visit!!


----------



## sudan_lover

*well.....*

See what you lot have done now!!!!!! I went for a wander around my local garden centre 2 days ago, just having a browse, and guess what i came out with, Yes Gary my new GALS lol! I used to keep two of these when i was a kid and i saw this all the babies and couldnt resist! only 99p! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

sudan_lover said:


> See what you lot have done now!!!!!! I went for a wander around my local garden centre 2 days ago, just having a browse, and guess what i came out with, Yes Gary my new GALS lol! I used to keep two of these when i was a kid and i saw this all the babies and couldnt resist! only 99p! :lol2::lol2:


oops :blush:

Awww you got pics of gary? 

99p - what a bargain, is he big?


----------



## sudan_lover

:lol2: ill take some later for you , hes only a baby but not sure of exact age, hes tiny compared to my old ones which i dont have any pics of but gary is about the size of a bottle top lol hes soooo cute


----------



## stephenie191

sudan_lover said:


> :lol2: ill take some later for you , hes only a baby but not sure of exact age, hes tiny compared to my old ones which i dont have any pics of but gary is about the size of a bottle top lol hes soooo cute


aww he sounds it!

Yeah still tiny then ! : victory:


----------



## sudan_lover

stephenie191 said:


> aww he sounds it!
> 
> Yeah still tiny then ! : victory:


yeah hes tiny, thinking about getting him a friend lol !, oh no here i go again......... going to end up with about 3o before i know it :lol2:.
what do you keep yours in ? i keep Gary in a fish tank.


----------



## stephenie191

sudan_lover said:


> yeah hes tiny, thinking about getting him a friend lol !, oh no here i go again......... going to end up with about 3o before i know it :lol2:.
> what do you keep yours in ? i keep Gary in a fish tank.


I keep mine in a lunch box. They only small - going to use an rub because i have another one coming :whistling2:

Lol, heres a pic










Got 3 albino's and one normal in their now


----------



## sudan_lover

aww cool thats a cute lil house lol where do you get the albino from ? and how much are they if you dont mind me asking? theyre lovely! mine is smaller than yours too, cant wait for him too get big again like my last 2


----------



## stephenie191

sudan_lover said:


> aww cool thats a cute lil house lol where do you get the albino from ? and how much are they if you dont mind me asking? theyre lovely! mine is smaller than yours too, cant wait for him too get big again like my last 2


I payed around £5 each for them, as i know a breeder on another forum.

They can cost abit but when they breed you can make a good bit of money back. 
plus all them cute babies :flrt:


----------



## sudan_lover

cool ill look into getting an albino soon i think  . and yeah thats why im scared of getting another one and housing them together because mine is a normal GALS so if i get babies id imagine theyd be a bit hard to get rid of and my mom would kill me if i got stuck with 100 baby snails lol she doesnt like the one iv got :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Hey Steph and peeps = 3


I have

Two albino retic's
A tiger
Five Fulica
Two albino fulica
Three retics (coming from steph)
Two iredalei's
Two Hamillei's
Four rodatzi/jade cross coming at the end of april
Two Limi's hopefull from Eric at the end of april to, or some time after the 15th april.

posted that in the welcome thread but yeah xD


----------



## stephenie191

GlitterBug said:


> Hey Steph and peeps = 3
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> Two albino retic's
> A tiger
> Five Fulica
> Two albino fulica
> Three retics (coming from steph)
> Two iredalei's
> Two Hamillei's
> Four rodatzi/jade cross coming at the end of april
> Two Limi's hopefull from Eric at the end of april to, or some time after the 15th april.
> 
> posted that in the welcome thread but yeah xD


Now you can't come on saying that without pics :whistling2:

Everyone loves albino's on here espeshially :lol2:


----------



## sarah1207

im waiting for kellys eggs to hatch lol and she is going to send me some

all excited lol
GALs to add to my collection of beardies fish and a child lol


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl steph!!

Here are some pics then, to make the holes in the tubs I used a soldering Iron
Works a treat.

Any way 
This is a new tub i got from morrisons 2 for £5.
This is Bonnie&Billie my Albino Fulica's and Suzie and Rozie the Iredalei's I also have a 7month old fulica in with them now called Clyde.









This is the other tub I got today with the two new Hamillei's I got from a lovely woman called jo. They are really friendly










This is Googly, Moogly the albino retic's and Tiger lilly my tiger snail









This is Hayden and Spike my Fulica's









And this is Darren and Oliver the other two Fulica's sorry it's not a great pic.










This is the stack up 










And the glass tank.


----------



## GlitterBug

Oh, the gravy tub is actually snail mix, it's weetabix crushed with dog diccies, if you feed them dog treats make sure they are low in salt. Bonio is normally the best. if you make snail mix, add water to it.


----------



## stephenie191

Love the set-ups glitterbug : victory:


----------



## Charisma_Love

Hey all, here's my list at the moment:

1 adult achatina fulica
20 juvenile achatina fulica
4 achatina iredalei
3 archchatina marginata var. ovum albino
1 tiger snail (achatina achatina)
2 capaea nemoralis
2 unknowns


----------



## Charisma_Love

Feel free to check out my snail blog for photos! (you can join the community if you have a livejournal too!)

Snail Owners


----------



## GlitterBug

Char, you are lucky to have all them snails:notworthy:

I wish I could get more but at the moment I think I will wait till I have the ones i ordered and pre-ordered...no more for me till then xD

and thank steph, i've just watched my tiger snail drop from the lid, she didn't fall far but she's climbed back up again xD she must find it fun


----------



## Goku2K8

*Rehoused my GALS. Man, they're growing fast!*

Here are some pics taken today of my 3 GALS, Gary, Larry and Jerry. They are growing fast. Their shells are about 1 1/2 inches now. They had a nice bath before going into the new home.

Shold they have water in with them all the time? I spray their substrate every night, but they don't have a water bowl or anything. I had them just before Christmas and are doing fine.

Having a bath

















In their new home


----------



## stephenie191

I would put a water bowl in - they love a good drinkl, stick their heads right in.

When they're small they don't need much water and drink of the sides of the tank. Now they're bigger , a shallow bowl would be perfect : victory:


----------



## stephenie191

selling two of my snails on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/113281-unusual-land-snails-x-2-a.html :whistling2:


----------



## GlitterBug

I used to have a water bowl, but the snails suck moisture from their foot so damping the soil and side's are just as good, allthough when i added a water bowl for my first four all they did was sleep in it xD I took it out because I didn't want them to drown.

I spray mine two to three times a day, bath them maybe once a week to twice a week, I used to bathe them every day to check on them but most of them are fine now.

The Hamillei I got have settled in great, and I'm watching Googly clean his own shell by rasping at it. I've noticed out of them all the hamillei eat the most, they have nearly scoffed all their food were as my bigger snails have just nibbled at their food.

Oh Steph, please email me when you have send the snail off, I need to know if i have to wait in tomorrow


----------



## stephenie191

New snail 










achantina iradalie - no name yet

heres the tub


----------



## bishboshjosh

*albino snail wanted*

hello! my son is desparate to get an albino snail or white fleshed snail. he s 8 years old and loves snailing. do you know whwere i can get them. please reply. thankyou


----------



## stephenie191

bishboshjosh said:


> hello! my son is desparate to get an albino snail or white fleshed snail. he s 8 years old and loves snailing. do you know whwere i can get them. please reply. thankyou


Ebay! : victory:

Or try supersnail forums - i payed only £7 odd for the one above delivered


----------



## GlitterBug

your best bet is Ebay at the moment, Supersnails you have have been a member for a week I think and made at least 20 post's


----------



## stephenie191

Few pics of the fulica gang

spike, peatree, ducky and Dot !


----------



## Brat

Just about to move mine into a different tub that I found the other night when shopping and looked ideal.. Will post pics once done


----------



## GlitterBug

Yesterday when I came to check up on Gina and her decorating, out of the corner of my eye I spotted eggs in the Hamillei's tank. 

I counted 191, moved them all into a small blue tub (that Steph sent the snails in = 3) and now they are back burried in the soil with their parents. I'm hoping that they lay more in due time so I know I will get a good rate of hatchlings. Now they take three weeks to hatch and three weeks from the 5th is the 26th. which is my Birthday : victory: So I'm hoping they hatch, I doubt all 191 will hatch and survive, many people have loads of eggs and end up with about 20-40 snails. I'm hoping that I get a good few hatched, I have plenty of cuttle and food so I'm guessing they will be ok when they do.

I shall keep you all updated


Here is apic of the eggs in their tub when they got burried, they aint there no more.


----------



## stephenie191

CONGRATS GLITTERBUG!

I have just payed for a breeding adult for my iredalei :mf_dribble:


----------



## chris_wade

those ones with the white flesh are lovely. anyone got any for sale ?


----------



## GlitterBug

Thanks Chris, My last name is wade : victory:

Albino giant land snails - Achatina fulica "Jade" on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Apr-08 13:27:55 BST)

thats for two of them = 3 never bougth from these but they have good feedback


----------



## GlitterBug

Meant to say "thanks, chris my last name is wade too"


----------



## Brat

Brat said:


> Just about to move mine into a different tub that I found the other night when shopping and looked ideal.. Will post pics once done


Here we are..
Came across this in Tesco.. it's meant to be a mini Greenhouse for plants but I had other ideas.. Snail home!
Bargain for £3!


----------



## chris_wade

cheers.

ooo could be related 




GlitterBug said:


> Thanks Chris, My last name is wade : victory:
> 
> Albino giant land snails - Achatina fulica "Jade" on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Apr-08 13:27:55 BST)
> 
> thats for two of them = 3 never bougth from these but they have good feedback


----------



## GlitterBug

Wow B, those are awesome!!! great idea as well.

lawl well my dad was called christopher wade, been trying to get a hold of him for ages, asked the sally army to help but they wanted me to pay £40!!! I forgot his army number though and don't really want to trouble mam with it.

I know he has a son called christopher wade with his second wife..


----------



## chris_wade

hmm strange lol


----------



## stephenie191

Brat said:


> Here we are..
> Came across this in Tesco.. it's meant to be a mini Greenhouse for plants but I had other ideas.. Snail home!
> Bargain for £3!


WHAT A FIND!

I know where i'm off tommorow! LOL

what section was it in? or was it a special offer?


----------



## kelly

god yeah there fantastic  ill defo be having al ook for those


----------



## Brat

Bargain eh!

They were in a Tesco Extra, and in the Seasonal aisle.. so at the mo, it's all plant pots and compost etc. Although they haven't got them in my Local Tesco Extra, I got them from the Telford one, got the last one aswell or I would of bought two and kept my snails in groups of two although I think they will be ok in this one all together.


----------



## kelly

ill be going tomoz then lol got 2 tesco extras near me surely one must have then :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

That really is a good find, I bought 4 huge plastic box's from morrisons, 2 for £5

I've been sat all morning with my hamillei's hoping they would lay eggs again. xD

I'm off out soon to get some paint for my room so the snails will have to stay downstairs when i get round to painting = [


----------



## sarah1207

awww im sure they will be ok for a few days


----------



## Brat

Anyone found some of the mini greenhouses in a Tesco near them?


----------



## lily-jo

will be going to have a look at lunch tomorrow


----------



## joe0709

wow its amazing how fast they grow. the ones kelly sent me must have doubled in size since she sent them me. 

now what i really really want is a pair of tigers and albinos :mf_dribble:


----------



## stephenie191

joe0709 said:


> wow its amazing how fast they grow. the ones kelly sent me must have doubled in size since she sent them me.
> 
> now what i really really want is a pair of tigers and albinos :mf_dribble:


Snap - i kept one called it Dot.

Its doubled in size too. 

Do you have a pic? i'll post one now of Dot 

when i got them










Dot far right (see how light her colours are now?)


----------



## kelly

awww glad your halppy with them  they do grow quick bless em. love the pics :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191

kelly said:


> awww glad your halppy with them  they do grow quick bless em. love the pics :flrt:


Yes i am. Little darling and very friendly.


----------



## joe0709

my little lot lurve a bath from time to time lol


----------



## kelly

:flrt: bless em. 
glad dot is doing well steph hun


----------



## GlitterBug

Snails do grow fast xD 

Makes sure they have loads of cuttle bone, they will grow alot faster with that. 

I've got a adult fulica for sale if any one wants one, he's quite heavy, wont be selling him till next week though but still xD

Need to clean up my collection alittle.


----------



## Brat

Two (Or may have been just one) of my snails literally munched through half of the piece of cuttlefish that was in with them, is that normal?! Yet the other tub I had them in (When they were seperated in two groups) had hardly noticible nibble mark son the cuttlefish..


----------



## GlitterBug

Yes that's normal, Darren my fulica used to sleep on the cuttle, poop on it and reach over for food, he would never leave it alone!

My albino retics hardly touch the cuttle, i suppose some love and some don't


----------



## Brat

Thought mine was gonna turn into a big block of calcium or something lol.. Darren.. heh, what a funny name for a Snail 

Mine aren't much better though Donatello, Raphael, Michelangelo and Leonardo :whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191

Brat said:


> Thought mine was gonna turn into a big block of calcium or something lol.. Darren.. heh, what a funny name for a Snail
> 
> Mine aren't much better though Donatello, Raphael, Michelangelo and Leonardo :whistling2:


HAHA suits them :crazy:


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl!!! I have wierd names for my snailies. 

Googly - Albino Retic
Darren - Fulica
Oliver - Fulica
Hayden - Fulica
Spike - Fulica
Moogly - Albino Retic
Scooby - Hamillei
Scrappy - Hamillei
Tiger Lily - TigerSnail 
Clyde - Fulica
Billie - Albino Fulica
Bonnie - Albino Fulica
Rozie - Iredalei
Suzie - Iredalei

The three retics are still nameless, I also have three Limi's of the way and at the end of month I have four jadexrodazti coming. I'm getting seriously over run with them xD I have loads of tubs but hardly any room in the bedroom. 

Lawl TMNT, I used to love watching that.


----------



## Brat

Jesus, I cant even tell mine apart except one is noticably smaller than the rest!


----------



## GlitterBug

xD Mine is on size and shell patterns. 

I know when my eggs hatch then i will be so confused.


----------



## Brat

Odd question but can I paint their shells like you can with Hermit Crabs? 
I'm guessing not as Hermits change their shells and Snails dont lol.
Although I did think that slugs were snails who'd lost their shell :blush:

I'm gonna get reported to the Snail Police aren't I..


----------



## stephenie191

Brat said:


> Odd question but can I paint their shells like you can with Hermit Crabs?
> I'm guessing not as Hermits change their shells and Snails dont lol.
> Although I did think that slugs were snails who'd lost their shell :blush:
> 
> I'm gonna get reported to the Snail Police aren't I..


with somthing, thats, water based, i cant see why not, like number 1, 2, 3, 4 of the initials of their names? LOL

I can tell me snails apart, but they ones i sent you were all alike and similar size :bash:


----------



## Brat

stephenie191 said:


> with somthing, thats, water based, i cant see why not, like number 1, 2, 3, 4 of the initials of their names? LOL
> 
> I can tell me snails apart, but they ones i sent you were all alike and similar size :bash:


I'm off to raid Jess's Artbox as we speak LMAO!


----------



## stephenie191

Brat said:


> I'm off to raid Jess's Artbox as we speak LMAO!


yeah somone mention'd it on the snail forum, as long as theirs no, strong ink ad water based me thinks : victory:


----------



## GlitterBug

Erm, I wouldnt suggest painting the snails shells. It cn poison them if they slime all over each other. If you are keeping them seperate then I suppose yeah. I used to paint the tip of my garden snails to tell them apart but a few died.

You could get away with alittle bit of varnish on the tops but not all the shell.

Up to you I suppose = 3


----------



## stephenie191

My new snails ! Two iredalei










hopfully get babies from them


----------



## kelly

there lovely :flrt:


----------



## Miranda

stephenie191 said:


> My new snails ! Two iredalei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopfully get babies from them


I love iredalei's! there live birth puts me off though, how big are they? Iradelei are usually smaller.

I had two achatinafulica, but the eldest died recently of preamber i believe, but the other is going strong!


----------



## stephenie191

kelly said:


> there lovely :flrt:


Thanks!



Miranda said:


> I love iredalei's! there live birth puts me off though, how big are they? Iradelei are usually smaller.
> 
> I had two achatinafulica, but the eldest died recently of preamber i believe, but the other is going strong!


Around, 2 1/2 inchs at most. 

Why does the live birth but you off? : victory:


----------



## Miranda

stephenie191 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Around, 2 1/2 inchs at most.
> 
> Why does the live birth but you off? : victory:


I tihnk one of the commonest problem is the breeding of GALS's. With eggs it can be contrlled, freezing etc. but wiht live birth you can't get rid of tehm. Any one here have any really pink margies? or any reticulata? am i right in thinking hte largest ever GALS was a reticulata?


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> I tihnk one of the commonest problem is the breeding of GALS's. With eggs it can be contrlled, freezing etc. but wiht live birth you can't get rid of tehm. Any one here have any really pink margies? or any reticulata? am i right in thinking hte largest ever GALS was a reticulata?


I will sell all the babies, between the 3 forums i go on and ebay, rep shops etc : victory:

i have reti's - not sure on largest ever but tiger snails are the biggest


----------



## Miranda

stephenie191 said:


> I will sell all the babies, between the 3 forums i go on and ebay, rep shops etc : victory:
> 
> i have reti's - not sure on largest ever but tiger snails are the biggest


Was it an immaculata? I honestly cant remember! who knows?
I was planing on giving eggs away to peeps with monitors who eat them, soon as i had posted the add, they stopped laying! as if they knew something was up! Btw what are nutritional food for GALS, I stopped feeding lettuce.


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> Was it an immaculata? I honestly cant remember! who knows?
> I was planing on giving eggs away to peeps with monitors who eat them, soon as i had posted the add, they stopped laying! as if they knew something was up! Btw what are nutritional food for GALS, I stopped feeding lettuce.


They can have 
cucumber
carrot
sweet potatoe is a fave
apple
strawberry

Anything - some won't touch certain things. - don't feed anything from the onion family, (leeks, etc)

tehy also love porridge, made with water, or weetabix mashed with water : victory:

hope this helps ! lol


----------



## Miranda

Ok. She ( I know they are hermaphrodites but i say she anyway) has apple at the mo recently i mashed some sweet potato up. I was worried she was going the same way as Lily, but it seem strange as soon as lily died pumpkin perked up padn now she has new growth too! Pumpkin loves cucumber.Do you want to see my setup?


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> Ok. She ( I know they are hermaphrodites but i say she anyway) has apple at the mo recently i mashed some sweet potato up. I was worried she was going the same way as Lily, but it seem strange as soon as lily died pumpkin perked up padn now she has new growth too! Pumpkin loves cucumber.Do you want to see my setup?


I would sprinkle cuttlefish over the food, too, i done that with a sick gal and worked a treat.

somtimes, they don't munch it as much as they should

i would also give a variety of fruit and veg


----------



## Miranda

At the same time? I'll try it, thanks!


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> At the same time? I'll try it, thanks!


yes, do you only feed one at a time? that might have been what was wrong.

I give mine cucumber and carrot every day (they both keep along time)
abit of lettuce, for water etc.

Dandilions and clovers are free , and always in the garden so shot a few of them in, once washed ! : victory: couldn't hurt. mine love them


----------



## Miranda

Ok thanks! I would get some pics but pumpkin is on the lid and as its sliding i cant open it, i know i should have bought a lift off lid, but its more secure than lift off ones i guess.


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> Ok thanks! I would get some pics but pumpkin is on the lid and as its sliding i cant open it, i know i should have bought a lift off lid, but its more secure than lift off ones i guess.


That would do my nut it! Always having to wait, lol mine are always on the lids.

They can't really push the lids of so not too much to worry about


----------



## Miranda

stephenie191 said:


> That would do my nut it! Always having to wait, lol mine are always on the lids.
> 
> They can't really push the lids of so not too much to worry about


The tank is by my bed so i can watch her slime around at night! I see lots of tanks with just soil food and water, i like to enrich mine it has a log tunnel a branch and a plant, not that much but i think its better, when shes just eaitn shell go under the log, after rain time shell go in teh plant then shell go on the branch at night , its her standard routine. Has anyone noticed the snail 'rain dancing' when you spray them they lift up their head open their mouths and sway their heads. Als o they are very cute at b athtime when they flatten out their bodies loads put their antennae in and open their mouths.


----------



## stephenie191

yes, some of mine rain dance. It's VERY cute:flrt:


----------



## Miranda

stephenie191 said:


> yes, some of mine rain dance. It's VERY cute:flrt:


It is!
Also what i call dalek when they first emerge and jsut have one eye out and one sensor out! ill try get a vid of rain dance. should i get a vid of dalek and bath too? hmmm


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> It is!
> Also what i call dalek when they first emerge and jsut have one eye out and one sensor out! ill try get a vid of rain dance. should i get a vid of dalek and bath too? hmmm


why not? 

They have strange quirks :whistling2:


----------



## Miranda

stephenie191 said:


> why not?
> 
> They have strange quirks :whistling2:


They are great and very characterful! there shoudl be an RFUK Snail Association. 
They are cutest when with water in some way!


----------



## GlitterBug

They also love dog biccies, mashed and watered down of course.


----------



## Miranda

Wouldn't they be too salty? Could you tell me the limits of salt etc so i can check ingredients to see if its ok?


----------



## GlitterBug

Bonio is the best to use, it has hardly any salt in at all. 

I don't have the box any more as all the biccies have been hammered and put into a snail mix.

It's safe, I feed mine it once a week at most.


----------



## Miranda

hmmm.... i wont risk it with ours though.


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl, well if you need any help, try going to supersnails, people have been keeping snails for years and years, also petsnails. 

Why type of snails do you have?


----------



## GlitterBug

Read your sig xD 

My fulica eat about anything. My other snails are abit more fussy with things


----------



## Miranda

I know i was a member of pet-snails, but it died. I've had my fulica for 'bout 3 years. I've put carrot and rocket leaves in. Before i got my corn i was thinking of getting 3 margies. But i decided not too.


----------



## GlitterBug

Died? Lawl

I've never kept large snailies before only last year I got them.

I've kept gardens snails since I was six, my mom was into all the wierd animals. she kept praying matis' in cyprus.


----------



## Miranda

Well it just slowed down so much i just couldnt be arsed!
I love Trinidads! they are sooo cute!


----------



## GlitterBug

LAWL it's too fast for me these days, every time I log on i'm lost with all the posts so I stick to SS.

Indeed they are, I would love to get some but mikeys mom doesnt like them, typical xD


----------



## stephenie191

petsnails is abit slow but i look through old posts for info - its been a big help


----------



## sudan_lover

*hi everyone*

its been a while since i posted on this thread but i still haven't forgot that i said I'd post some pics of gary so here we are.......

i couldnt find any coins so i had to use a lighter for size comparison :blush:




























Gary in his home 
















Gary's home


----------



## sudan_lover

oh and i forgot to add is he a normal fulicia? (SP)


----------



## stephenie191

sudan_lover said:


> oh and i forgot to add is he a normal fulicia? (SP)


Looks like one of my reticulata, but i could be wrong. : victory:


----------



## sudan_lover

welll no matter what i still think hes adorable lol  hes munching away at his lettuce and my BD is looking through the tank at him rather evily lol


----------



## GlitterBug

I think he is a fulica, his body seems abit too light to be a retic but who knows xD any more pics?


----------



## sudan_lover

i can easily get a few more now , do you want me to get any specific shots to help you identify him? thanks x


----------



## GlitterBug

His shell and his lip, he has a funny shaped shell like the retics. If you could get another one of his skin colour that would help too, Retics are normally really black on their heads, Fulica tend to be more dark browns.


----------



## sudan_lover

ok ill try and get some good pics in good lighting for you  ill be back in 5 : victory:


----------



## sudan_lover

hey im bk i got what i could but theyre not great as im only using a crappy cam phone lol  and i took quite a few lol

























































i love his shell on this pic 
VVVV









thanks for trying to help me identify him


----------



## GlitterBug

I really can't make him out xD

I'll link a pic up and ask some one what he is.


----------



## sudan_lover

XD thanks lol , even if he is a normal , he's confused us a fair bit lol


----------



## GlitterBug

Indeed xD, it's been ages since I saw a baby fulica, I have one at eight months old but he's really small got his age, my older ones were huge by then and Clyde isnt. 

I've asked on SS if any one has any idea what he is. 

: victory:


----------



## sudan_lover

thankyooooo! lol i dont really mind what kind he is cuz hes still Gary at the end of the day lol its just nice to know  and yeah i used 2 keep 2 adult GALS when i was a kid  well saying that im only 17 now lol but i was about 12 and there shells must have easily been 6inches lol dont have any pics though


----------



## GlitterBug

ok, some one replied, they said 

" Hi,

looks like an A. fulica to me... 
The A. reticulata I know had much more contrast between foot and mask colour.

Best regards,
achatina"


----------



## sudan_lover

cool, i take it A.Fulacia are the most common ones ? i dont know alot about different types i just know how to look after them ! lol


----------



## stephenie191

It does look more like a fulica on the pic, yes fulica are the common ones.

But it is a very pretty one : victory:


----------



## Miranda

Excuse me, was that ice cubes in the tub?


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> Excuse me, was that ice cubes in the tub?


I don't think their ice cubes? lol just them stones that look like it


----------



## GlitterBug

I thougth they were ice cubes too!!!

Yes, Fulica and tiger snails are more common than other species since they are considered a pest in most countries


----------



## blue-saphire

can you use moss as a substrate for GALS?


----------



## GlitterBug

Yup you can use moss


----------



## blue-saphire

i just put that eco brick thingy in lol. 
they seem to be settling fine and be doing all there toileting on the lid of the faunarium : victory:


----------



## royal_girly

Chaz and Dave...

and when they first arrived...










Don't know what sort they are though, any ideas?


----------



## Willem

Hiya
If anyone is lucky enough to have Albino or Tiger babies, we would be really interested in buying.. if anyone is willing to sell that is 

If not what is a good price to pay for them from other places?

Ta x


----------



## Willem

Heres a piccy of Denzil when he was a baby. Got him for 50p at my local pet shop 










Will have to get a piccy of him now


----------



## GlitterBug

Royal girly, they looks like A.Fulica.


My Hamillei eggs hatched on monday = 3 thats nine days it took them, some of them are still hatching. Also found my Fulica's had laid eggs, hayden had laid them near the plantpot, just put them in the freezer as i don't want inbred snails = [ 

I said I was sorry as I was putting them in...its hard but its rare that most of them will have normal lives and look normal.


----------



## stephenie191

GlitterBug said:


> Royal girly, they looks like A.Fulica.
> 
> 
> My Hamillei eggs hatched on monday = 3 thats nine days it took them, some of them are still hatching. Also found my Fulica's had laid eggs, hayden had laid them near the plantpot, just put them in the freezer as i don't want inbred snails = [
> 
> I said I was sorry as I was putting them in...its hard but its rare that most of them will have normal lives and look normal.


How are the snails related?

I wouldn't let normal fulica hatch full stop as they're so common.

Its ok to breed siblings, but after a while the egg's will be less and less. It when you start breeding second generation etc you will have problems. 

All Iredalei stock came from just 3 snails so in-breeding isn't as bad as people would have you belive. - not that i would do it unless it was a rare species.


----------



## Miranda

I this isnt strictly snails, but as iwas sad as we went to lundy and when we came back is saw piles and piles of sacks of what i thought were potatoes, only when i came closer did i find it was piles of whelks!:sad:
The poor babies were drying in the sun it must have been such a painful death!


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Willem said:


> Hiya
> If anyone is lucky enough to have Albino or Tiger babies, we would be really interested in buying.. if anyone is willing to sell that is
> 
> If not what is a good price to pay for them from other places?
> 
> Ta x


I should have albino fulicas in the next few months. My pair are getting slightly huge and are around the 8-9 month mark


----------



## Willem

Montage_Morphs said:


> I should have albino fulicas in the next few months. My pair are getting slightly huge and are around the 8-9 month mark


Kool, I just brought an albino pair of ebay they are arriving tomorrow wohoo! however I might still be intrested in getting some off you let me no when you get some and we shall see

Thanks :grin1:


----------



## *mogwai*

i've nopt read all 25 mg: pages of the thread so sorry if this has been asked before. i've got 3 GALS in a 3 foot glass tank. we've thought seperating the tank & getting something else in there or geting a smaller tank for them. anyways i think we've decided to keep the tank & get some tigar snails (heard they're really pretty) and make the tank look ace. 

so what can i do to make the tank look nicer. at the mo it's just got some soil type stuff (can't remember the proper name) spagnum moss, a bark hide, cuttle fish & food dish & it looks pretty boring. 

has anyone got a really cool set up for their snails and would be willing to post a pic. or any ideas what i can do to make it look fab?

oh and suggestion as to what other snails i could have. i really like the idea of tigers and the snails that the OP had for sale. have you sold them BTW?


----------



## Miranda

teshu said:


> i've nopt read all 25 mg: pages of the thread so sorry if this has been asked before. i've got 3 GALS in a 3 foot glass tank. we've thought seperating the tank & getting something else in there or geting a smaller tank for them. anyways i think we've decided to keep the tank & get some tigar snails (heard they're really pretty) and make the tank look ace.
> 
> so what can i do to make the tank look nicer. at the mo it's just got some soil type stuff (can't remember the proper name) spagnum moss, a bark hide, cuttle fish & food dish & it looks pretty boring.
> 
> has anyone got a really cool set up for their snails and would be willing to post a pic. or any ideas what i can do to make it look fab?
> 
> oh and suggestion as to what other snails i could have. i really like the idea of tigers and the snails that the OP had for sale. have you sold them BTW?


Branches & fake plants do wonders and log tunnels.


----------



## *mogwai*

so plastic plants are o.k? i just had visions of the snails trying to eat them. 

just played around a bit with goolge images (you can tell it's me day off lol) and i think i want some tiger snails and some albinos, 3 of each. that's not too many for my tank is it? it's 3'x2'x18".

look at this, it's beautiful. 

Google Image Result for http://www.livefoodshop.co.uk/forum/uploadgal/1162887675/gallery_3292_3_77386.jpg


----------



## Miranda

Yes they are. I have never or heard of anyone hvaing problems, and providing they have food they will not try.


----------



## GlitterBug

stephenie191 said:


> How are the snails related?
> 
> I wouldn't let normal fulica hatch full stop as they're so common.
> 
> Its ok to breed siblings, but after a while the egg's will be less and less. It when you start breeding second generation etc you will have problems.
> 
> All Iredalei stock came from just 3 snails so in-breeding isn't as bad as people would have you belive. - not that i would do it unless it was a rare species.


This species was first brought into captivity in 1992, when Georg Gassner found one _Achatina iredalei_, as well as five _Achatina reticulata_, on Zanzibar island. The iredalei was found in a tree, and later give birth to 26 young snails, from which all captive iredalei almost certainly descend from, as no snails are ever imported from Zanzibar Island.

even though all captive _Achatina iredalei _descend from just one snail, direct inbreeding of siblings should still be avoided.

most of the snails eggs will be infertile, my ham's eggs have mostly hatched and a fair few have been empty shells.

I wouldnt want to inbreed as it will damage the genes (weaken them to the point were they wont live for very long)
i'm not a fan of inbreeding siblings, In the wild snails tend not to mate with each other if they are from the same batch, they will find others to breed with or maybe aunties and uncles xD


----------



## GlitterBug

I keep my snails in plastic tubs, hair holes in the side, most the tubs have a plant pot in, two have fake plants and all have a dish for food. 

I've bought some moss to put in one tank, some people don't really use coir and just use moss.

SuperSnails - Home

any one who has snails should join up here, it's run by awesome people who are friendly and alot of snails for sale at times.


----------



## *mogwai*

i've just scanned thjough the whole thread, mainly looking for pics. i really really like the achantina iradalei. where couls i get some from? & how much do you reckon they'll cost?

i'll have a check on that other forum.


----------



## GlitterBug

I think Mine cost me £15 including shipping but I can't remember. That was for two, your best bet is on that forum or on petsnails forum.


----------



## *mogwai*

were those related? coz i wuold like to breed them at some stage but after what you said about inbreeding, i'd want an unrelated pair?


----------



## GlitterBug

My iredalei were from the same mom, I sold one to jo who has another iredalei who isnt related. 

I know some people do breed but alot of breeders don't encourage it, I don't plan on getting another iredalei for mine for along time though, I have my hands busy with the baby ham's

I'm not sure if Charisma love has some baby ones still, I bought mine from her a month or two ago.


----------



## *mogwai*

ooooops, i've just joined the forum and replyed to a for sale only realising after that i need to have been a member for at least a week 7 have 20 postings. :blush:

ah well, guess i'll have to wait till next week lol. 

so you don't think breeding is a good idea? i've got 3 'normals' and would breed them coz they are so common but thought i'd like to breed the iradalei coz they're a bit different & not as common & have live young.


----------



## GlitterBug

You could always PM some one, I joined then asked charisma if she had any for sale = 3

Its up to you, you can breed them or try to get hold of some one who has more than two of them that breed. Albino fulica's are all inbred for mass producing in china, they eat them there. So I suppose some handle the inbreeding well. You could alway try then mate one back with the parents.


----------



## royal_girly

Sorry another Albino request :whistling2:

I'm after some Sub Adult Albino Fulica....anyone know of any? 

I'd get babies but i'm looking a friends for Chaz and Dave (normals) and if they're really little they'll get squished!


----------



## GlitterBug

Tried Ebay?

Don't worry about them being small, I have a 5" shell lengh albino retic who shares a tub with his brother who is 3" and two small retics, Violet who is less than an inch and her big brother dark knight who is just over an inch xD


----------



## royal_girly

GlitterBug said:


> Tried Ebay?
> 
> Don't worry about them being small, I have a 5" shell lengh albino retic who shares a tub with his brother who is 3" and two small retics, Violet who is less than an inch and her big brother dark knight who is just over an inch xD


yeah i've had a look at the guy who does them on there, just thought i'd have a look around first, not many about though.

Have just joined Petsnail so will maybe post there soon too, there was someone on there mentioned had some sub adults but i think they've gone now (was beginning of march he posted) even looked at live adults destined for the pot, but i'd need to order 500 at a time... :lol2:

Chaz has a 4-5" shell now so i'm a bit paranoid of him lumbering about and crushing teeny ones, but then i suppose another tub only costs a few quid really. 

Okay, other than ebay which are £16.00 + £5.00 p+p does anyone know of some young ones coming up soon, or ready now. Is the ebay price reasonable do you think - i got Chaz and Dave for free so i'm not down with prices. :blush:


----------



## GlitterBug

The £21 pound ones are sold by Karen, or malkymoss on Ebay, I bought my two from her, she breeds them alot. Best thing to do is check the classi section of all the snail forums every few days to see if anyone has some for snails.

The hamillei's I have counted over 50 baby ones xD I also counted 6 empty snail shell's


----------



## Miranda

How are everyones snails?
Pumpkins good, shes having lettuce & apple today.


----------



## GlitterBug

My hatchlings are eating lettuce and cuttle, they look so cute = 3 tiny and seethrough.

The others are all asleep apart from Googly, he's out making his batman face xD


----------



## GlitterBug

Can I ask what 0.0.0 mean?

I have no idea what it's on about when I read peoples sig's


----------



## Willem

The 1st num is th amount of males people have of that aminal the 2nd is the amount of females and the 3rd is the amount of unsexed animals. 

Wohoo I got my baby albino 2day  they arived at 7:50 this morning they are so tiny and cute!


----------



## royal_girly

Willem said:


> The 1st num is th amount of males people have of that aminal the 2nd is the amount of females and the 3rd is the amount of unsexed animals.
> 
> Wohoo I got my baby albino 2day  they arived at 7:50 this morning they are so tiny and cute!


very jealous.. lol.

Did you get them from Ebay?


----------



## Miranda

GALS count as unsexed as they are hermaphrodites.


----------



## Willem

royal_girly said:


> very jealous.. lol.
> 
> Did you get them from Ebay?


Yeh i did 1st time I ever bought anything of ebay aswell!
There are some baby tiger snails on there that I have my eye on not sure if I can afford them atm though 

Shall have to put some pics of my albinos up later


----------



## royal_girly

Good on you. 
I may also be putting a bid in very soon on the Albinos... :whistling2: I'm trying to find some a little bigger than the ones on there though first but failing that i just might be arranging a delivery... watch this space. 

Will keep an eye out for pics!


----------



## GlitterBug

Tigers on Ebay?

I'm sure that got mentioned on the Super Snails site, some one is asking the owner if they are tigers because the shell is different. 


@Willem:

Cheers, I'm so clue-less when it comes to different terms, I normally class them as either male or female, I know they are both but still : victory:


----------



## Willem

GlitterBug said:


> Tigers on Ebay?
> 
> I'm sure that got mentioned on the Super Snails site, some one is asking the owner if they are tigers because the shell is different.
> 
> 
> @Willem:
> 
> Cheers, I'm so clue-less when it comes to different terms, I normally class them as either male or female, I know they are both but still : victory:


Yeh theres two sets of tigers on ebay a pair of babies and a group of five duno how old they are tho.

Yeh I class mine as male because of what I have named them I no they are both but meh 

Gimme a few mines and I'll try and get some pics of my new albinos up


----------



## GlitterBug

> just a warning these look like archachatina marginata but are listed as achatina achatina
> 
> i have emailed seller
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-x-Tiger-Achatina....1QQcmdZViewItem



Thats from a member at the SS site, he buys and breeds snails. Just waiting to hear back from him.

Lawl, most of my snails are male, a few female.


----------



## Willem

My two new albino babys Leroyand Jethro










Jus so he doesnt feel left out this is Denzil


----------



## GlitterBug

Awwww, so pretty = 3 

I need to update my photo's since I sold a few snails. 

I shall take pics of the baby snails in a few days when they are a tad bit bigger.


----------



## GlitterBug

Did you get the white jades from Malkymoss on Ebay?


----------



## Willem

yeh we did


----------



## GlitterBug

Same here = 3 I got my tiger from her as well.


----------



## Willem

Koolies as I said before am thinking abot getin a tiger have my eye on a baby pair on ebay cant really afford them atm though which sucks 

Wot do you feed your snails on?
Out of all the veg i've tried densil will only eat cucumber and he wont eat much of that eitha unless i take the skin off it lol any suggestions?


----------



## GlitterBug

I normally cute my cucumber in slices, they eat the middles then leave the rest.

I feed mine on lettuce, cucumber and sweet potato, I also have snail mix (crushed dog biccies, weetabix and cuttlebone) I only give the snail mix as a treat, you should just try everything that they can have, they might like something xD

But my fulica's when i first got them just ate cucumber and cuttlebone, I tried alot of stuff but they hardly touched most of it xD 


Fussy beggers


----------



## Willem

Yeh i cut my cucumber up in 2 pieces aswell and take the skin off. He turns his nose up at lettuce munches carrot occasionly fussy thing just like his mummy lol. Am trying him with pepper today. 

What abot fruit? Is there any that they really like? I'm allergic to fruit so i tend to avoid it but if needs must I wil get some for snails.


----------



## *mogwai*

why can i never find snails on ebay? what to search for? i normally just type in snail but i haven't seen any of the ones you're all referring to.

also i'm getting a bit confused with athe different names, you all seem to know what you're on about. i want some albino snails like stephanie's peatree and ducky so what exactly are they. a lot of albinos have a darkish shell but peatree's and ducky's are reallt white & i love that.


----------



## GlitterBug

Wow, I'd never thought any one would be allergic to fruit.

I give mine apple slices at times but not to much, they love banana. 
No orange or anything else really accidic 

Oh have you tried sweetcorn? Mine loved that.

Carrot xD Mine wont touch it.


----------



## *mogwai*

o.k just found some mroe in ebay. malkymoss is selling 2 albino fulica/white jade snails for £16. they look very much like peatree and ducky so i think i want them. is £16 an o.k price? i'm presuming so coz a couple of you have bought from him before i think.


----------



## *mogwai*

i'm also watching 5 tiger snails in my ebay. i get them, i wont be wanting all 5 so is there anyone here who would like to buy the others.


----------



## Willem

GlitterBug said:


> Wow, I'd never thought any one would be allergic to fruit.
> 
> I give mine apple slices at times but not to much, they love banana.
> No orange or anything else really accidic
> 
> Oh have you tried sweetcorn? Mine loved that.
> 
> Carrot xD Mine wont touch it.


I'm just special lol the list of things I'm allergic to is longer than the list of stuff i'm not lol

Havnt tried sweetcorn shall have to get some next time I get some shopping, guess I could try banana too if the sweetcorn doesnt work will have to get my other half to cut it up though


----------



## GlitterBug

Teshu, we are not sure the five snails are tigers, like a breeder said the shell's look more like margies. I have a tiger and her shell is not like those ones.

Lawl awwww, what is it about fruit that you are allergic too?
I have a friend who can't have cakes and pastry stuff and bread xD forgotten what the stuff in it she cant have is called >.<


----------



## *mogwai*

right, i read ealier in the thread that someone was questioning some snails but i didn't realise it was the ones i was watching. will not bother with them then. but the albino 'jade' snails, they look good, yes?


----------



## *mogwai*

just found it, yes they are the ones am (was) watching.


----------



## GlitterBug

White jades are really good to keep and they look pretty = ]


----------



## Willem

Shes watching the tv ^^ She says its probably the citric acid in the fruit (i have the same problem with juice, cant drink it) and she says it might be gluten in the bread and pastry, not quite sure 

N yeah the jades were worth the money i think, pretty shells and the white flesh is cool


----------



## royal_girly

PPL!

Someone mentioned banana, i know you can feed your snails it but how?? do you have them the fruit? the skin too? how do you feed it.

I guess only a small bit as it'll go off pretty quick.

I have some 'nana here but i don't eat it, and OH is away so it'll just get thrown out.


----------



## royal_girly

Oh, and you lot dont be buying up all the ebay albino's *shakes fist* before i have a chance to get the money and bid! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

I leave the skin on my banana, I chop it up like cucumber, yeah it goes off quickly. I normally give it to them as a treat so when ever I have babana I wake them up during the day and take their other food out and put the banana in, that way they should eat it.

@will:

Yeah, she has to have gluten free foods, we think her son has got it because he's started getting rashes all over and his skin is drying out and flaking off...like a vampire in the sun.


----------



## GlitterBug

Oh royal, I used to have a blue merle collie. He was soooo sweet, we had to sell him on because he was too lively for us xD I miss him though, we named him brooke


----------



## *mogwai*

i've just bought a pair of the albino snails. v.happy.


----------



## kelly

nice one  i do like albinos


----------



## *mogwai*

didn't stephanie's albinos come from you? they very beautiful i hope mine are as nice as hers.


----------



## royal_girly

GlitterBug said:


> Oh royal, I used to have a blue merle collie. He was soooo sweet, we had to sell him on because he was too lively for us xD I miss him though, we named him brooke


I know what you mean by lively! I was devastated when i very recently had to rehome by Boxer lad, had him for 7 years but he was not kid safe and had to live outside - i've just had a baby boy (well, he's 21 weeks now) and it just wasnt fair for him we found him a lovely home through Boxer Rescue but it broke my heart. 

Bit off topic there...

I WANT albino snails!!! but i'm waiting for a cheque to clear... :whistling2: (that's maternity leave for you)


----------



## kelly

teshu said:


> didn't stephanie's albinos come from you? they very beautiful i hope mine are as nice as hers.


 
no they werent from me it was some other ones she had off me


----------



## GlitterBug

The albino's she got were from Karen (kab)

@royal:
Awwww, It's why I don't want kids. I wouldnt want to push the animals away if I have had them for that long. But one woman not wanting kids isnt a loss xD look at all the people having them, I can borrow theirs if I want kids for a day.

I'm trying to downsize my snail collection because the room I share is way to small and my cat shares the room too so his litter tray and food are taking up space :rotfl:


----------



## royal_girly

Glitter, are you rehoming your albino's by any chance... :whistling2:

i'll never forgive myself for the rehome of my big lad, but i now try and help move other needy dogs to rescue where i can and hopefully am making up for it a bit, i now use his old pen and kennel (its huge) for the temporary boarding of other dogs needing urgent rehomes.


----------



## HABU




----------



## GlitterBug

Just one albino fulica, Bonnie, she is two-three months, over an inch. She has alittle wierd shell growth but she looks fine = 3 I will get pics as I need them for the forum any way. 

If no one wants her I will end up shotting her on my Ebay account so see if any people on there will buy her xD

I don't sell over sea's 

Shipping is £5 thats including a tub to packher in and soil. I always pack cuttlebone with them and food and they are in soil...I have springtails in my soil to eat the poop xD they are little white bugs that jump.

Bonnie is £7 Albino's are normall sold in pairs and kab sells em for around 9.50 each. 

I have more snails for sale too.


----------



## royal_girly

i'm interested in Bonnie, stick some pics up if poss.


----------



## GlitterBug

just went to see what tub bonnie was in and BANG, i saw eggs in my hamillei tank...so thats the other one laid eggs xD more friggen babies. I'n not sure if i want to hatch these or not. I had to freeze my fulica ones a few days ago 

I will get some pics up soon, just finishing tea.


----------



## GlitterBug

ok this is Hayden, Clyde and Bonnie. All lined up.

For any one who wants all three it will be be alot cheaper than I have than on my website = 3

I really need to rehome these fella's


----------



## royal_girly

Oh thank you, so £12.00 inc postage for Bonnie? 

Watch this space... :whistling2: (i'm interested, just checking my funds...) 

Can you hold her for me?

:flrt:

BTW, whats wrong with her shell, looks okay in the pics?


----------



## GlitterBug

Yup p&p included = 3

Sure I can hold her. 

She has funny growth, it's hard to see when she it wet but when dry its like two white lines down one side of her shell.

however she had grown faster than her brother Billie = 3


----------



## royal_girly

ooh, brilliant, will get back you asap. e.g very soon! do you take Paypal?


----------



## GlitterBug

As I have said to others, Paypal is the only thing I know how to use xD


----------



## *mogwai*

what sor of snails are hayden & clyde? i'm taking it that bonnie is now considered sold? 

i paid £11 for my pair of albinos plus £5 postage so i think i got a bit of a bargain. can't wait till they arrive.


----------



## GlitterBug

I paid £25 for my pair. I bougth mine from malkymoss on Ebay (karen,kab)
have only seen her selling them on ebay and snail forums. Where did you get yours from?

Hayden and Clyde are both Fulica's


----------



## *mogwai*

i got mine from malkymoss on ebay. they were on a buy it now of £16 or submit best offer so i put in £11 just to see, i didn't think i'd get them for that but i did.


----------



## GlitterBug

You beast!!!!

Mine wasnt a best offer, I think she might of been over run, I bought a Tiger from her and I was going to get a Mega as well but they are £20 each >.<


----------



## *mogwai*

i'd like some tigers, then i'm stopping. 
gonna wait till my albinos arrive & get them settled, get the tank set up really nice then look for some tigers. 
oh actually not stopping i really like the look of the iredalei. o.k some of them, then i'm definately stopping. 

rofl at you calling me a beast. :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

xD

Tiger's are lovely, I only have one but would like a breeding pair.

I did have two iredalei's but sold one last week along with a retic.

They are lovely snails xD i started with four now I have over 100 snails including the hatched ones.


----------



## *mogwai*

you have over 100 iredaleis? OMG! when those hatchlings come of age, you let me know. i have paypal. 

do snails cross breed, like if put them in the same tank would i ned up with cross breeds? i did aske before & was told no but fulica and albinos are basically the same aren't they so do they know theat they're not the same?


----------



## GlitterBug

Im so lost now xD I said I had two iredalei's but sold one last week.

The 100 snails are all my snails together, thats my retics, fulica, and such...the hatchlins are hamillei and i'm sure I will get some rodatzi form from them because alot have a paler shell than the others


----------



## GlitterBug

OMG some girl sent me this link....click on the lil play button to listen to it xD i love it 
Reverse escargot

SONGS TO WEAR PANTS TO!


----------



## *mogwai*

GlitterBug said:


> Im so lost now xD I said I had two iredalei's but sold one last week.
> 
> The 100 snails are all my snails together, thats my retics, fulica, and such...the hatchlins are hamillei and i'm sure I will get some rodatzi form from them because alot have a paler shell than the others


ahhhh that make sense. i thought you had 100 iredaleis coz you mentioned them then said you had over 100. never mind, i'm being a bit slow tonight.


----------



## GlitterBug

No worries, I re-read it and I see why you thought that now xD


----------



## *mogwai*

well while we're on the subject. if you here of any iredaleis for sale, (young or adults) keep me in mind. i've a feeling they're not very easy to get hold of so even though i wasn't wanting them just yet, if some come up for sale, i'll have them. i have a spare tank.


----------



## GlitterBug

I shall keep you informed, and I will keep an eye out on the snail thread for people who sell them = 3


----------



## *mogwai*

thank you. 
am i right in thinking they can be difficult to get hold of?


----------



## GlitterBug

Yes, allthough they are not as rare as they used to be.

I am after another to breed with mine, so if I hear any one has babies or adults to sell I will let you know = 3


----------



## GlitterBug

Royal, let me know if you still want her k?

i'm having a party this saturday for my 20th Bday and want to make sure I have moolah to spend xD need to know If i should save some to send them off = 3


----------



## royal_girly

hiya, sorry had to nip offline, i'll definitely take Bonnie, is your party Saturday coming? - I'll send the paypal this coming tues if that's okay?? (i have the £7.00 in my account now, but i'm waiting for the cheque to clear for the rest if thats okay) 

btw, is Bonnie from Malkymoss?? i've spied some others on e-bay from a different seller and so thinking could get some that are potentially unrelated to Bonnie also. :whistling2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Right, I'll get her a tub and box ready for her = 3

Yeah I got her an her brother from malkymoss.

Yeah it would be worth getting some unrelated ones, I've been wanting to get billie a new partner but couldnt find him one xD might try malky again but then again maybe not = 3


----------



## GlitterBug

Thats two lots of snails I have to send off on wedensday xD


----------



## Willem

2 BEAUTIFUL ACHATINA ACHATINA TIGER SNAILS on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Apr-08 19:46:27 BST)

Are these definatly tiger snails? Am thinking abot getin a pair just want to check as my other half is unsure that they are tigers

Thanx


----------



## GlitterBug

I will ask, Amy has been known to miss lead people with snails, but she didn't know herself that one lot of snails were not what she labled them xD


----------



## Willem

Thanks let me no when you fine out 

I have finally found something other than cucumber that my GALS will eat... cooked carrot, raw carrot he turns his nose up at but cooked he gobbles it up. Going get him a friend soon he looks lonely on his own! 

My baby albino are really cute my cat want them for dinner though lol


----------



## GlitterBug

yeah, they are tiger babies = 3


----------



## Willem

Kool might have to get them soon then. Thanks for finding out for me


----------



## royal_girly

ooooh really excited, can't wait to get Bonnie!!! 

Glitter, who's the big snail in the picture in your Signature?


----------



## GlitterBug

Fed all the snails now, cleaned the tanks alittle.

The big fella is Googly, he's my snaily husband xD 










The other albino retic is his brother, he's alot smaller than googly, but I love Moogly all the same


----------



## royal_girly

awww look at those!!!

Is Bonnie in that piccy?? :flrt:


----------



## GlitterBug

yes, she is at the very back, you can see her albinoness xD

You can also pick out the two lines I was talking about.


----------



## royal_girly

ah, i see her. 

can't see the lines though.. have you managed to rehome the rest of the ones you needed to..?

(v excited, will paypal you tomorrow morning asap! - ooh can you pm your paypal info)


----------



## GlitterBug

Sent you a PM = 3


----------



## royal_girly

recieved thanking you. 

:no1:

Googly is very nice by the way. :flrt:

Bonnie's home is being prepared, i've decided not to put her in with Chaz and Dave, but will be securing some more Albino friends for her so she's not on her lonesome.


----------



## GlitterBug

Isnt he lovely = 3

I've got my other two I am selling packed ready for tomorrow = 3 he thinks he will be paying me tonight so I got them all ready.

Bonnie seems fine, she's been sliming on her brother and the iredalei.

I've also been watching the hatchlings and cracking the un-fertile eggs for them to eat :flrt:


----------



## royal_girly

have you got any more Bonnie pictures... :whistling2:

:flrt:


----------



## GlitterBug

I can get some = 3

I'll just her her out and give her a wash, I will also dry her so you can see her lines


----------



## royal_girly

aww that'd be fab, thank you for doing that... but i really can't wait y'know... :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug




----------



## GlitterBug

and googly and moogly


----------



## royal_girly

aaaaargh she's gorgeous!!
Oh, yeah, i see the stripes... how bizarre, almost looks like scrapes doesn't it? does it appear in the new shell she grows too?

She's lovely.

ETA: and soo are the other two!

(btw, i can't let mine slime me....!!, i cant do the handling bit! eeek.)


----------



## GlitterBug

I love holding them = 3 

you know they use snail slime in some facial products :lol2:

I've got hold of tigerlil at the moment, she hasnt been handled in a few days.


----------



## Brat

Eww I've never let mine slime me.. I don't like it.

Any pics of the eggs and hatchlings GB? I'm hoping mine will lay but they haven't so far.. I must be doing something wrong


----------



## royal_girly

i don't know why but i just can't let them do that... *shudders*

(i have a phobia of moths/butterflys and ladybirds too... lol)


----------



## Brat

royal_girly said:


> (i have a phobia of moths/butterflys and ladybirds too... lol)


Oh god, same here! Ladybirds wee on you and moths and butterflys attack your head and leave dust on you


----------



## GlitterBug

Oh god, my fiance is like that, he see's a butterfly and he's off....yet he laughs at me when i run from bee's xD

Yeah i got some pics of them = 3 they have all hatched now, doing great and I think there is a few rodatzi's in the batch = 3


----------



## royal_girly

any animal with wings but no sense of direction should be banned. 

Ladybirds are the worst, they are all cute and beetle like, then open their wing things and fly straight at you!! *eeeeeeek*


----------



## GlitterBug

Hehe, well, I want an atlas and a stag beetle, they fly around xD 

here is the eggs


*This is the eggs first hatching on monday the 14th april*









*I placed them into a bigger tub*









*Alot had hatched*









*This is them now*









*This is soo cute*


----------



## GlitterBug

The second to last pic is old, alot of them have grown bigger, I'm waiting till they are alittle bigger before I take more pics


----------



## Brat

Awwww I wouldn't mind one of them on my hand! They're so so small.. Hope mine breed.. Although the cute little babies will be fed to the dragons :X


----------



## royal_girly

wow, they're so titchy!
I've never seen newly hatched snails before..


----------



## GlitterBug

@brat:

Awww poor snailies but a dragon has to eat :whistling2:

@royal:

Nine days to hatch = 3 i think i did well, they are sooo small but eat like mad. I've been trying to find how many had died, I found ten empty snail shell's today = [


----------



## royal_girly

are they from non hatchers or ones that have died since hatch?


----------



## GlitterBug

Died since hatching, a few I found still in the egg so I few will have died while hatching.

I have loads though so no worries over the dead ones.

In a few months they will be on Ebay, or week's but I would like to see if there is any rodatzi ones first before selling them.


----------



## *mogwai*

they're here, they're here woooohooooo.

but i haven't opened the box yet, was just logging on to see what everyone was up to with their snails & mr postie arrived with mine. 

gonna open them now, are you all really exited?


----------



## *mogwai*

ruddy nora they were well packed. goy one out & he's coming out og his shell. they are just so beutiful, more beautiful than i was expecting. bigger than i thought they'd be as well. 

gonna get the other one out now.

the other one's even bigger but he's staying in his shell. 

can't tell you all how chuffed i am. 

right they need names, any suggestions?


----------



## *mogwai*

just gonna sort their tank but before i go, just a couple of questions. what's the difference between the one's i've just bought from malymoss and albino retics? and how big can mine be before i put them in the adults tank?


----------



## royal_girly

Glitter, you've had a PAYPAL!!


----------



## Willem

Here she/he (i havnt quite decided yet) is, arrived in the post this morning. New friend for densil 










isnt he/she tiny! :flrt:

sorry about the bad piccy we really need a good camera!

@Glitterbug- your babies look really sweet too!


----------



## GlitterBug

An albino retic and an albino fulica *white jade*?

Fulica's have a more smooth shell, Retics are ridged, if you look at the pic of goog and moog you can see their shell's are abit bumply.


@Royal:
Thank you!!!!

I shall send them off in the morning xD just got out of bed, crawled into it this morning at 5. 

When I've posted them I wil get straight back and PM you the tracking code.


----------



## GlitterBug

Google was on his back this morning, in his food dish, I watched him to see if he would turn around like he normally does when he falls in the soil but he didn't he they retracted far back into his shell.

I've give him a warm bath and he's back out, I noticed he had some gunk on him, like the gunk they have when they have mated. I'm keeping a close eye on them now to see if they have or still are mating = 3


----------



## royal_girly

oooh sounds exciting! fingers crossed for baby googles.


----------



## GlitterBug

Ohh I hope so!!

The owner I bought them from said they have never mated, I'm keeping them nice and toasty so I'm hoping it get's them in the mood.


----------



## GlitterBug

I counted all the hatchling, 128/191
8/191 snails had hatched but died
The rest were infertile.


----------



## royal_girly

Bet you were counting for ages! lol 

Not bad really 128 is quite a good number of babies!


----------



## royal_girly

Chaz and Dave pics coming later on tonight.... you'll all have to contain yourself until then!


----------



## GlitterBug

I died when i counted them, I did'nt expect that many to survive = [

I'm going to keep them all till I know for sure which ones are rodatzi and which ones are just hamillei's

Ohhhh I can't wait = 3


----------



## royal_girly

no wonder you needed to rehome some grown ones!

Are you getting another friend for Bonnies brother or are you going to keep him on his own now?


----------



## GlitterBug

In the future I will, but for now I think I need the space at the moment.


----------



## royal_girly

pics are just uploading now. I was surprised how fast Dave is growing actually when i got him out of the tub! They love their Dandelions. :lol2:


----------



## royal_girly

pics are probably huge but here they are..


----------



## royal_girly

this was them when i got them, Daves grown loads - i had them about 2 months.


----------



## GlitterBug

Awww wow, lovely looking snails = 3

Have you got any retics? just I have a tiny baby one that still needs a home, you can have her for free with bonnie if you want?


----------



## royal_girly

no i havent just chaz, dave, and bonnie now.. lol If you think it'd be a suitable tank mate for Bonnie - she'll be on her own for a while, please send it along, i don't mind at all.


----------



## GlitterBug

She is in the same tank as bonnie now = 3 I kept all the small snailes together, she is really small compared to her brother, hes about an inch, he's kept with 5" googly and 3" moogly 

But I will send her along with bonnie = 3 that way they wont be lonely : victory:


----------



## royal_girly

aww brilliant thanks! i was a bit worried about keeping Bonnie on her own, Chaz is about 5 inches too and is a big clumsy oaf so i didn't want him flopping all over her... :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Rightie, I'm gona get them ready then it's bed for me and i will post them first thing in the morning = 3 so you should get your tracking number around about 12 or before.

I hope they arrive safe and sound so please PM me when you get time if they come.


----------



## damadwan

*i seen the biggest snail todat it must have been the size of an apple no lie it was huge there not my cup of tea but if any ones intrsted it was in stockport adswood no 
0161 483 5395*


----------



## GlitterBug

Check this fella out, hes huge


----------



## GlitterBug

Thats a tiger snail, she got it about a mont ago i think, she lives in ireland.


----------



## KirstyCC

that is a big tiger snail! mine are still babies and I just cant imagine them geeting to be bigger than the margies(sp?)


----------



## GlitterBug

My tiger is nine months old, ten this month I think, she is tiny. I can't see her growing that big but I'm guessing they get that big after a few years.


----------



## royal_girly

got the details thank you Glitter, had a bereavement in the family this morning so had to dash out first thing.  will let you know once she arrives tomorrow.


----------



## GlitterBug

Sorry to hear that Royal, hope everything is ok.

They arrive!!!

I posted two snails to you :whistling2:

Other snails cost £6.40 to send, i nearlly died, heavy beggers.

your lot was light, they have alittle cuttle and some sweet potato so eat for their travel.


----------



## royal_girly

will post piccies when they get here so you know they travelled well. 

Yeah. I'm okay, it was my Gran, she was in her late seventies and passed on in her sleep last night, peacefully, but it was a big shock, she was fine yesterday. 

Thanks for asking. 

looking forward to tomorrow and seeing Bonnie settle in. x


----------



## GlitterBug

At least she went peacefullyeace:


I put them in the coir so you migth have to dig alittle unless they dig themselves out.


----------



## royal_girly

Thanks Glitter :flrt: v excited! :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Well I hope they get to you safe, i sorted out all my tubs now, I have spare ones which Im gona flog on ebay for pick up only.

gets the room sorted out xD more space for me and the cat to move in.


----------



## royal_girly

GlitterBug said:


> Well I hope they get to you safe, i sorted out all my tubs now, I have spare ones which Im gona flog on ebay for pick up only.
> 
> gets the room sorted out xD more space for me and the cat to move in.


:lol2: i know what you mean you get lost in pets if you're not careful! 
(ahem, i am waiting for my new kitten to be born, not wanting to jinx the whole thing so trying not to get too excited. She's a Sphynx and i can't wait to see her/him!) 

They arrived safe and sound, if a little dry, so they've been placed in their tub, and had a nice spray, they're both out and about and chomping the fresh dandelions from my front garden (they're grown especially for the snails from grass the dogs are not allowed on)

Piccies as promised


----------



## GlitterBug

Awww, glad to hear they are safe, Gerard got his as well so I am glad they are ok.

Dry?, I did drence the soil before I packed them...


I spray mine twice a day and make sure their heat is up = 3
So i guess the soil just dried out quick.


you know I think retic shells are really bad, Dark knight's shell is like hers, flakes all the time but I have two huge cuttle bones in each tank....I even tried spoon feeding milk .

Good to see they are in a loving home = 3
I've never tried dandelions...will have to find some for mine xD


----------



## royal_girly

they were fine, packed really well! Thank you. Mine pretty much live on Dandelion leaves, apple and cucumber... the Dandelions are a particular fav, our front garden was new turf last summer, and now has lots of big green dandelions coming through it.. which is bad for us, great for the snails as i have a clean healthy supply ready at all times! 

I think little snails do get flaky shells a little Dave's was quite weak when i got him and it crumbled and flaked around the edges, but he's fine now he's grown on a bit. 
I've called the retic Clyde. lol


----------



## GlitterBug

LAWL bonnies other tank make was called clyde xD

Im glad you carried it on though, it's why I called her bonnie in the first place XD

I haven't seen any dandies around, will have to look for some.

Just received my moss i ordered put some in with the baby's tub, will finish adding it to other tanks later.


----------



## kirgem

Just come across this thread.Hadnt noticed it before. Ive got 4 fulicas, 3 adults and a juvenile. I know that some snakes eat snails. I was just wondering if any of you guys sell your snails/eggs on here for feeder food?


----------



## *mogwai*

i may be wrong but i think new born snails eat the dead hathlings. 

my new albinos are settling in nicely. one is definately more confident than the other, the smallest one. and because they weren't as small as i was expecting, they've gone straight in the mahoosive tank with my 3 fulicas. one of them was really curious and came straight over to have a noisy (i say straight over, but it took him a while lol). 

was thinking, seeing as my 2 are related, does anyone have an albino they'd want to swap? i'd like to breed mine when they get bigger but don't want to risk problems with inbreeding.


----------



## royal_girly

teshu,

I'm looking at also getting a pair of albino fulica's to form a breeding trio with Bonnie - these wont be from Malkymoss and i was going to offer to swap one with yours as these two i'm getting will also be related, but i've just thought on - as Bonnie is from Malkymoss too i'll still end up with two related snails as yours and Bonnie will both be from the same person. 

Actually, does anyone know if Malkymoss has more than 1 pair of albinos and maybe they might be from two different clutches/snails...

What do you reckon?


----------



## royal_girly

kirgem said:


> Just come across this thread.Hadnt noticed it before. Ive got 4 fulicas, 3 adults and a juvenile. I know that some snakes eat snails. I was just wondering if any of you guys sell your snails/eggs on here for feeder food?


I don't as i only have 1 adult fulica at the moment, 1 grown on juvenile and 2 baby snails. 
I'm only looking at ever producing a few albino fulica for pets, maybe only raising a very small amount - maybe as few as 10, and only if the snails decide to lay in the first place! 

All the brown ones will have the eggs frozen as to be honest there seem to be far too many about for the pet market and i don't even think as feeders i'd be able to shift them.


----------



## GlitterBug

It's best not to inbreed white jades but they are all inbred. 

They are mainly bred for food in China so mass reproduction led to mass inbreeding. Thats why white jades don't grow as big as normal fulica's


i never thougth about selling the eggs as feeder.

Yeah, baby snails help their siblings hatch and they eat the infertile eggs. Some snails dont survive and die and the snails eat them >.<


----------



## royal_girly

yeah, i have thought of that too, and there's no guarantee that even the others from different sellers are not from relatives we've already got, given their breeding in China they'll all be related anyway, i'm going to buy my other pair i think and just see how it goes.. i'm not in any rush to produce anything, just enjoying the lil things.


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl, yes, enjoy while they are young. 

All they seem to do when they are adults is mate and get their bits out over silly things xD

I'm enjoying my little hatchling's they are growing really fast and should think at the end of march I can finally get shot of some xD they poop for england


----------



## JUJU

My Albino Fulis laid eggs yesterday, woohoooooooooo hopefully they will hatch :no1:


----------



## GlitterBug

Congratz juju!!!

when they hatch you will have to get pictures = 3


----------



## *mogwai*

why is our thread on page 2?????

i'm not really bothered if my albinos breed or not i just figured they probably will do & if/when they do, i'd want healthy babies. i have no idea how many breeding pairs malky moss has & even if he has more than one, there's prolly no way to knowing if my pair & your future pair came from different parents. 

my 2 babies have settled in really well, i was a bit worried how they'd cope in the big tank with my 11 month old trio but the tank's big enough for them to have theor own space and so far, all is well.


----------



## GlitterBug

Malkymoss (karen) I think she has a few different pair's
It's best to ask her.

I got these two suturalis from jo, and a baby tiger as a Bday pressie = 3

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll46/GlitterBugSnail/Snails/101_0457.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll46/GlitterBugSnail/Snails/101_0466.jpg


My baby ham's are growing fast and i have had to rehome them in a larger tub...again xD this one should be ok for the next two weeks.


----------



## *mogwai*

i still fancy a couple of tiger snails. but it';l have to wait a bit i think. 

i've bought some nice fake plants for their tank but they arrived when i was out. will be picking them up tomorrow & decorating the tank.


----------



## Miranda

Hello all! I just read on a page about lissachatina fulic, adn it said babies that once they hatch eat their own shell! This must be rubbish! has anyone else heard this?


----------



## GlitterBug

Nope it's true, All snail species eat there own shell once they hatch so they can grow......
They even eat the infertile eggs and help the fertile ones hatch.


----------



## David B

Thought I would show you some of my wifes snails, these pics were taken just after they had a bath.


----------



## GlitterBug

Wow, what species is the large one?


----------



## GlitterBug

ahhh, is it an immac two tone?


----------



## Miranda

I love two tones! more than margies & tigers!


----------



## David B

The big one is one of the parents, and yup they are two tones.
They were originally bought for my son but he got bored with them and when they laid eggs and started hatching my wife fell in love with them lol
:flrt:


----------



## GlitterBug

Awwww = 3

Snails are fun and very beautiful


----------



## Miranda

GlitterBug said:


> Nope it's true, All snail species eat there own shell once they hatch so they can grow......
> They even eat the infertile eggs and help the fertile ones hatch.


Wow. Didnt know that!


----------



## JUJU

Well after just over 2 weeks, my Albino Fuli eggs are hatching woohooooooo, can't believe how tiny they are, lets just hope they all survive!! :2thumb:


----------



## Tan

How cool are they? Really like the big one, Moma two tone


----------



## GlitterBug

My snail in my sig laid three eggs, huge eggs.

He should be laying more but it's his first time and he's a year or two old so he doesnt know what he is doing xD he was popping em out all over. 

i've left him be now, his three eggs along with six fulica eggs are in incubation.


----------



## tomandmisty

YAy thats googly right?
well done googly.
I wish i was allowed some.
I still might be xD i will let you know as i said on msn,


----------



## daikenkai

i have 2 baby tiger snails and am hoping to get some jades (theyre purty!) 
my tiger snails are called boo and squee! :lol2:
ill get some pics of them laters.


----------



## tomandmisty

Aww i bet they are lovely.!


----------



## Roewammi

does anyone know about posting snails? I have 60 GALS that are free to good homes, postage costs on buyer but Im ot sure of how to post them as people are interested but far away!
thanks!
Also have lots left if anyone is interested?


----------



## GlitterBug

You need to use next day delivary.

They need to be posted in a platic tubs with holes in it, moss or soil in the tub so they don't get hurt, and food for them too, also make sure the soil and moss are damp, I use paper towels for the bottom of the tub.

Then you have to pack them in a box, you need either bubble wrap to stop the box from wobbling or any kind of packing stuff.

Also you need to write on the box "this way up" and "fragile"

I've never been asked what was in the box but if they ever do say "glass snails" xD


----------



## *mogwai*

David B said:


> The big one is one of the parents, and yup they are two tones.
> They were originally bought for my son but he got bored with them and when they laid eggs and started hatching my wife fell in love with them lol
> :flrt:


i can relate to that. my original 3 were bought for my son but it's me who's become a bit obsessed with them. first came the mahoosive tank, then the decorative bark and snake hide to put in it, then 2 white jades then more cool stuff for the tank. and i'd love a couple of tiger snails for the tank but i know i have to wait a bit. i've only had my jades for about 2 weeks and they're still not named yet lol.


----------



## daikenkai

well heres pics of my two, not very good ones cos theyre still ickle!:flrt:


----------



## *mogwai*

are they 'normal' GALS? how old are they?

and i know it's prolly not the right thread but do you have any pics of your burmese millipedes? i'm in the process of learning about milipedes cos i'm thinking of getting one (or two).


----------



## daikenkai

hey, 
theyre tiger snail, they get quite a bit bigger than the fulica and need a bit more care. 
the millies i have are teeny, about a cm or two so could be a struggle to get pics of them but i could try for you. Ill give it a shot tomorrow.
Oh and if youre thinking of getting millies burmese are good staters and are quite pretty when adults too. Better to get 2 or more as well as they do like company. Theyre lovely pets though and i plan on getting more exotic species when i feel im ready.


----------



## *mogwai*

i did have a millepede thread on the invert section but i've not been around for few days so it's pages & pages away. 

if they're tiny, don't worry about pics. i just resumed they'd be bigger. 

oooooh tiger snails. they'll be my next addition to my snail collections but not for a while yet.


----------



## GlitterBug

teshu said:


> are they 'normal' GALS? how old are they?
> 
> and i know it's prolly not the right thread but do you have any pics of your burmese millipedes? i'm in the process of learning about milipedes cos i'm thinking of getting one (or two).


most snails are normal giant african land snails...apart from any who don't come from africa.

I have two tiger snails, one nine month old and one about two or three months old. I have two albino retics and one normal retic. Two Jadatzi babies
Two hamillei's *and loads of their offsping* three fulica, one white jade *two today = 3* one iredalei *two today* one albino sut and one normal and a baby limi. I think i mentioned them all xD

I will have baby hamillei up for sale some time in june when i can tell which ones are rodatzi and which are hamillei.

@Dai:
Your tanks looks stunning as do your snails.

Keed us updated on them = 3


----------



## GlitterBug

-all taken >.<-


----------



## nicola12

hi all ive got 8 gals from kelly aswell lol all are great and feeding well:2thumb:im selling some of them though as i really only wanted 2-4 lol,and id love a albino one: victory:


----------



## GlitterBug

I was like that, Only wanted two Fulica's and ended up with four xD

I then got another one free but sold two of my large ones

i've got 20 snails and over 100 babies XD

It's gona be hard finding them all homes like.


----------



## royal_girly

HELLLLOOOO. its been a while. been busy - follow link in my Sig! - Bonnie is doing fine Glitter as is Clyde, and they have 2 more Albino Fulica friends!


----------



## GlitterBug

ohh rehoming 

I hope you get homes for all of them, i wish I had a home of my own so I could take some in.

Billie is ready to mate now, His bluge is starting to stick out and I have three mates for him to breed with


----------



## tomandmisty

I will introduce my snails on here lolz. 
Amy slimehouse and the 2 babys hope and Faith

























Amys setup.


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl tom and his photos!!!


You know Tom, you need to do a photo shoot. Try using a white background or a well lit room!!!

Then we can write some articals about your how amy slimehouse has been into rehab XD


----------



## tomandmisty

Lmao Gb i have no white bg i may fahion one out of kitchen roll or use a whiteboard xD


----------



## *mogwai*

i really need to do show you all a pic of my set up but i'm just too useless with the digi camera. 

o.k imaginations at the ready..... it's a tank 3' long, 2' high & 18" deep. has substrate and spagnum moss in it. 2 large peices of bark and a plant pot (not a plastic one) on it's side for them to hide in. along the back is an extra large exo terra plant and their food dish is a shallow exo terra reptile bath, quite a big one. 
and in this set up live 3, 1 year old fulicas and 2 few months old-ish white jades.


----------



## daikenkai

just to say the snails in the pics are now up for sale as i dont think theyre really for me. (long story) 
may give to the right person just for postage costs tho!


----------



## Montage_Morphs

I haven't taken pictures of the snails in agessss.... Everytime I look at the GALS they have grown, theres no stopping them. They have at least trippled in size since I got them.

I can't remember which one is which LOL but pictured is Duckie and Littlefoot my albino giant African land snails. Not long before they should be producing countless eggs...





































And everyone must remember Mr Sthnaily? The wee common snail I found at a busy train station and took home back in November last year. He's doing wonderful


----------



## GlitterBug

Beautiful snails and i really love Mr Sthnaily his shell is really pretty: victory:


----------



## Spider Call

I have two young... What I think are fulica, although I'm not sure <.<
They were a surprise gift... 
And by surprise I mean... 
I left a parcel in the post office for four days, not knowing what it was...
In the end the friend told me and I rushed down hoping they were alive D:
One was slightly broken, although it healed up and they have grown nicely ^_^

Pictures:
When they first arrived, the day after valentines day.

Valentine: 








Venus:



Two days ago:
Front - Valentine. Back - Venus
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l29/themutt17/Slime babies/DSCF0352.jpg
Left - Valentine. Right - Venus
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l29/themutt17/Slime babies/DSCF0350.jpg


----------



## GlitterBug

If they look like this 









Then they are most likely Fulica  


Allthough that one is a year old now


----------



## Spider Call

Hmm...
-picks one up- <.< -stares- 

Yeah... 'She' looks kinda like the end of your snails shell XD


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl XD 

What about the body colour?


----------



## Spider Call

Eh... <.<
-sidles off to look- XD
Yeah XD They look the same.
Pale brown with darker stripe down the middle ^^


----------



## GlitterBug

So they will be Fulica's it's the most common african snail around. 

I did have five but I've got three now and six eggs in incubation.


----------



## Spider Call

Aww ^^ 
I had 6 newborn babies while I was on an animal care course... Two of my friends took 6 each too... The rest were disposed of v.v
All of ours died D: 
My lot went second </3


----------



## GlitterBug

ahhh, I have 120 something baby Hamillei's >.<

I hope I can rehome them all, My albino retic is laying "practise eggs" he has been laying full eggs but only four last week, then last night i caught him pushing jello eggs out. 

he's never mated before and hes a year or two old. : victory:


----------



## Spider Call

Aww babies <33
I'm currently trying to persuade two of my friends that they want two each XD 
Ive seen some I want <.< But they come as 6...


----------



## GlitterBug

Yeah, they are old enough to post but because they can be either two types I want to see which is which.


My living situation has changed alittle as now I have found my dad I will be going to stay up near liverpool with him and wont be always able to take my snails.

Selling 50 babies ham's for the price of next day.
Because Im selling so many and making no profit on it I am not responsible for any death during transit.

This can only go to one person for now as Im low on money


----------



## Spider Call

<.<
-sits staring- 
50 snail babies you say...
I know I shouldn't D:
But but but -looks from devil shoulder to ange....- Wait.. Wheres the angel... :/
Ah well ^_^


----------



## GlitterBug

lawl 

I have 120 of the little devils xD

They eat and poop like crazy, I didnt think all of them would hatch but out of the 191 eggs 128 hatched and since then a few have died.

I have 20 other snails that I am wanting to take care off but finding it really hard at times. 

So I'm thinking of parting with some again.


----------



## Spider Call

Aww <33

Welll if you decide to I may have to have a look for more space XD


----------



## royal_girly

Glitter, any advice - or anyone for that matter - on a Snail that is retracted into its shell, one of the newbie Albino fulicas i have is a bit too quiet for my liking.
Its living with Bonnie and the other one (they're about 2cm shell length) are fine but this one seems to not be eating or moving about as much as the others and is retracted right in. I'm worried.


----------



## Miranda

royal_girly said:


> Glitter, any advice - or anyone for that matter - on a Snail that is retracted into its shell, one of the newbie Albino fulicas i have is a bit too quiet for my liking.
> Its living with Bonnie and the other one (they're about 2cm shell length) are fine but this one seems to not be eating or moving about as much as the others and is retracted right in. I'm worried.


Does it have a calcium 'lid' over itself? howlong has it been retracted?
have you tried bathing in lukewarm water?


----------



## stephenie191

When i started this thread i never thought it would take of like it has :2thumb:

Just hope we've educated a few people


----------



## Miranda

stephenie191 said:


> When i started this thread i never thought it would take of like it has :2thumb:
> 
> Just hope we've educated a few people


Yes. I like to share knowledge with others, its nice to have a subject you can acutally help fully on.


----------



## GlitterBug

I found googly retracted the other day so dont worry.

Yeah, A warm bath food and some cuttle for him  

Thats the best you can hope and things will sort temselves out.


: victory:


----------



## Spider Call

-dance-  
Just got mah self 6 new babies 
Although two are prob going to a seller on here xD


----------



## Miranda

I was just thinking recently i had my largest fulica die of preamber, has anyone else had any die from this?


----------



## elliottreed

Getting Brat's 4 adults today which i think were stephanie's?
Can't wait !

Brat's got them in such a lovely house!
xxx


----------



## GlitterBug

no Miranda, sorry about that 

Awesome Ell!!!

You will have to post pics if you can : victory:


----------



## Brat

elliottreed said:


> Getting Brat's 4 adults today which i think were stephanie's?
> Can't wait !
> 
> Brat's got them in such a lovely house!
> xxx


They were from a Petshop near Steph, she got them for me and sent them as there weren't any near me.

Hope you're enjoying them


----------



## Hardwicki

This seems like the place to ask...
Has anyone got excess GALS i can take off your hands.
I am in the Bolton/Manchester area.

Cheers
Vicky: victory:


----------



## elliottreed

Brat said:


> They were from a Petshop near Steph, she got them for me and sent them as there weren't any near me.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying them


love them thanks brat 
although the OH hates snails haha
he only told me when they'd arrived but i think they're gorgeous 
and have put some cuc in already ! 

xxxx


----------



## Brat

elliottreed said:


> love them thanks brat
> although the OH hates snails haha
> he only told me when they'd arrived but i think they're gorgeous
> and have put some cuc in already !
> 
> xxxx


Lol my other half hates them too! Must be a man thing :whistling2:
Oooh bet they're munching that down, they love it. It's pretty cool to sit there in silence and watch them closely eating the cucumber, you can see their little mouths and hear them crunching on it, quite bizarre!


----------



## Willem

I know peeps must have asked this question a million times but I'm guna ask it any way 

I have 3 young snail each about 1 inch in shell length, I also have Denzil who is abot 3 - 4 inchs in shell length, can I house all of them together or will Denz squash the lil ones?

Also can you house albinos and 'normal' ones together? What happens when they breed? Do are the babies cross breeds or sum albino and some 'normal'? 

Thanks


----------



## GlitterBug

I have googly at 5" shell lengh with a small normal retic at 1" in the same tub.

I also have a 5" fulica with a 2" fulica and they are fine too : victory:

Should be ok


----------



## Willem

Kool thank you 

What happens when they breed? I know mine arent old enough to breed yet but when they eventually are what would the babys hatch like if 1 of the albinos bread with the 'normal' 1?

sorry to keep asking questions I just want to make sure it will be ok because I'd hate to do anything that might hurt them


----------



## GlitterBug

Most snails seem to carry the albino gene.

Snails like Fulica, can produce white jades as well as normal fulica
Two albino retics can produce albino and normal babies and its the same with a albino snail mated with a normal snails they will have a mix of both.


----------



## Willem

ok thanks new home for my snails on pay day then i think


----------



## Miranda

Hi all! What humidity roughly do you keep you fulicas at, mine ar at 65% but ive heard this is too high, what do u all think?


----------



## GlitterBug

No idea, mine dont have a humad thing stuck to their tanks.

you can keep fulica at room temp as they dont need alot of heat and they can live in very damp conditions.

I spray mine three times a day


----------



## Miranda

GlitterBug said:


> No idea, mine dont have a humad thing stuck to their tanks.
> 
> you can keep fulica at room temp as they dont need alot of heat and they can live in very damp conditions.
> 
> I spray mine three times a day


Glitterbug, i think you look after your GALS amiably, but it is recommend not too keep fulicas in overly humid conditions (they actually like dryer tnaks then most GALS) as this can lead to fatalities.


----------



## GlitterBug

They seem fine with it, they have a heat mat and they get misted once on a morning once on an evening and once on a night, and they get fed on a night too.

They are ok,my bigest fulica is a year old and at 4.9inches

They can adapt to many condition as well as some of the other snails I keep.
Tiger tank is very dry and gets sprayed once a day.

I know alot of people who spray more than i do that have kept snails for a good few years.

But thanks  

How many times should I mist them?
I have joined a snail forum which says they are ok but just want you opinion so i can add it to a care sheet we are working on as many people keep them at different humids.


I know Im rattling on xD alittle bit to drink :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191

Miranda said:


> Glitterbug, i think you look after your GALS amiably, but it is recommend not too keep fulicas in overly humid conditions (they actually like dryer tnaks then most GALS) as this can lead to fatalities.


I spray mine loads on a night then leave it until the next day.

Fulica's are hardy snails and high humidity doesn't hurt them, all snails need water.

Mine are growing so fast so they can't mind it too much : victory:

And glitterbug has had her snails AGES, they're all healthy soo, yeah i wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Cybipunk

*Excessive slime issue*

I'm a newbie to this forum and snails, so sorry if i'm posting in the wrong place x I have two babys (i think their gals) and the smallest has been literaly dripping with slime tonight x Is that in any way normal ???


----------



## Cybipunk

*One of my babys*

Please read my previous msg x any advice more than welcome x thanks x


----------



## GlitterBug

Cheers Steph : victory:


And snails do thrive in moist area's 
Yes alot of snails come from "hot" countries but alot of species are dying out in the wild, Now only one person I know has clenchi which is Eric. No one else we know of has this species and its very "rare" he has a adult, sub adult and a hatchling. 
Alot of people have found that in dryer conditions yes the snails are fine but in damp moist conditions they thrive more, I found with my fulica that when I had them as young, when I had the heatmat and only sprayed once every so often that they were not as active. The four I started with all grew to a decent size and had great shells :2thumb: They also laid eggs which some snails will only do in the right conditions. 

If you thought that I kept them in really soaked habitats then no xD
I spray but the tanks are always heated from the radiator, and this room is always boiling even when they are off. The only talk that I dont spray often is the tigers tank, Thats always alittle dry and she seems fine with it. :blush:

Also punk, No idea why but maybe the other baby had slimed all over it and it was all sticky, I notice that when mine crawl all over things tend to get slimey, and also if your soil isnt damp, they can dry up as one of my albino retics dida few days ago when i gave them new soil, it went dry and he had all hard slime all over him and then he retracted. He's fine now though : victory:


----------



## Cybipunk

*More slime ?*

Thankq for replying glitterbug x I'm sure it had nothing to do with the other snail, as it happend again this morning x It seems to be dripping from the secrecion gland x Its quite disturbing if you have never encountered anything like this x I don't know if i should be worried, as it has been out and is eating ok ?


----------



## GlitterBug

Is it thick goey slime or more like water?

Just mine do that some times, no Idea why.


----------



## Miranda

I wasnt implying your snails were badly looked after in fact i said i thought they were looked after wonderfully!


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl I didnt think you meant that either xD

I know you said I look after them well but what I want to know is how you look after yours, like what you find is best.

I can add it on the care section of my forum as people always think they are doing wrong with snails but every one is different : victory:


----------



## Cybipunk

*Yes it was watery x*

If you have seen other usually happy and healthy snails going dripy then that will do for me glitterbug thankq x I wanted my mind setting at ease really, there seems to be so little info written about keeping snails as pets. Once you get past the basics its hard to know where to turn x


----------



## GlitterBug

Got rid of most of my snails now.

Have five Alboni retics adults that I'm trying to breed, two Hamillei adults Im trying to sell.
A rodatzi and Jadatzi that Im keeping. One baby retic
One albino sut, one normal sut that I will breed when teh albino is old enough. 

And soon I have four lovely panthera's coming XD so I sold loads of my snails to make room...and I bought more :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I sold most because Im getting a wardrobe for my clothes (all my clothes and my boyfriends clothes are in one draw) so I needed space to put the wardrobe in the (really tiny matchbox size) room.

The breeding ham's are for sale at £15 including shipping.
I might sell two of the panthera's if any one is interested.

£2 each plus £6 shipping (which includes the tus I use and food, moss and box/bags I use to ship them out.)


----------



## hermanlover

anyone see all the snails at doncaster yesterday? were a lot of albinos etc, wanted to get some, but was too busy buying snakes and forgot all about them :blush:


----------



## GlitterBug

In a pet shop or selling em for fewd?


Should of grabbed a few, I would of loved to of had some. xD wish I could drive.


----------



## hermanlover

no was at doncaster dome, the big reptile show. was brilliant. millions and millions of snails, and it wasnt just fulica, which makes a change.


----------



## GlitterBug

Awww awesome!!!!

I so wish i knew about it :2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug

GlitterBug said:


> Wow B, those are awesome!!! great idea as well.
> 
> lawl well my dad was called christopher wade, been trying to get a hold of him for ages, asked the sally army to help but they wanted me to pay £40!!! I forgot his army number though and don't really want to trouble mam with it.
> 
> I know he has a son called christopher wade with his second wife..


Lawl guess what, my dad found me xD

He doesnt have a son though

I have a sister called Jessica Ann

He found me about four weeks ago now, was well weird, i thought he was having a laugh till he showed me a photo of me and him when i was younger.


----------



## royal_girly

Looky at these guys.... :shock:










Knocked on door and handed in to me! :bash:

12 (the big one is Chaz mine for scale!) and bone dry substrate!


----------



## GlitterBug

Awwwww


I wish some one would hand them to me xD


----------



## GlitterBug

I got two 

Two tones Immac's today, getting a wild caught fulica tomorrow 

Also got four panthera's

Selling two of them though as I didnt want all four but could only buy them that way.


----------



## royal_girly

i've had to list them on the classifieds! i cant keep em all. 
Also not sure if they're all a. fulica, there is a black one down in the bottom of the picture.


----------



## GlitterBug

The really dark skinned one?

he looks like a fulica, the wild caught one im getting has really black skin.
Darren is dark skinned too


----------



## Catherine896

I got 2 snails through the post on Tuesday  They are going to be used as breeders for food hopefully. They are great, about 3" long and eating there way through loads of food!
I think they are fulicas, I want some of the albino type you get though, what are they called lol?


----------



## GlitterBug

White jades orrrr

Achatina fulica f. "White Jade"


----------



## Catherine896

Wow, they are so pretty lol.
Ive searched ebay for some but there werent any on yesterday when I looked.

Thanks


----------



## GlitterBug

No problem  there is also a website, a woman sells em for cheap on her site


----------



## GlitterBug

Bristol Inverts - Livestock - Snail Shop


----------



## Catherine896

Ooooo, you are going to get me in trouble for giving me that link lol.... Im going to go nag the partner 

Thanks!


----------



## GlitterBug

Haha : victory:


My OH has given up saying no to me now, I buy them any way :Na_Na_Na_Na::devil:


----------



## Catherine896

Hmm  Seems he isnt fond of my snails lol. Ill worm my way round him, its my birthday soon so he cant say no lol


----------



## Catherine896

Heres my 2 enjoying some banana


----------



## GlitterBug

Now i've tried mine on banana and only the hamillei liked it xD

whoot!

Finally got mike to charge the useless batteries and I snapped up some photo's of the new babies. 

This is Milky & Creamy

























The four panthera's haven't been named yet.


----------



## hermanlover

i know people will want to kill me for this as i have actually hatched some fulica eggs, but they are sooooo cute!! some started to hatch! think mine may be het albino! whooo! never thought a snail could be so small!


----------



## Catherine896

Love the snails GlitterBug!

Ooo get some pics of the babies 

Stupid question time - Ive just got my cuttlefish bone through the post, its soft, I thought they were supposed to be hard? Ive scraped some in with the snails and thrown the rest away as it makes me feel sick lol. Is it OK for them that its soft?


----------



## GlitterBug

I normally just plonk the full cuttle bone in, It does stink something cronic like. Also you can scrape it, it can be soft.

Just recieved my wild caught snail from Eric :2thumb: hes got a perfect shell.


Erm, King have you have babies before, just more baby snails are born white.
My hamillei's were all born pure white which made me think about if there could be albino hamillei...but none so far. Var.jades are very rare to get from petshop bougth fulica as they dont seem to produce many (if at all) white jades.

This is my new snail, hes the smallest darkest one, i thought darren was dark but I was wrong XD


----------



## Willem

I just gave my snails a bath, soon as I put them in the water the 3 little ones climbed on top of the big ones shell hehe lol

Will try and remember to put a pic up late, they look rather cute


----------



## Willem

Pics as said dont they look so cute


----------



## Willem

Does anyone elses snails hang up side down from the top of their tank?

Mine do especially the biggist one, he spends hours and hours jus hanging there


----------



## GlitterBug

Yes, alot of my snails do that.


----------



## *mogwai*

Willem said:


> Does anyone elses snails hang up side down from the top of their tank?
> 
> Mine do especially the biggist one, he spends hours and hours jus hanging there


the big 3 of mine do that but the smaller 2 just stay on the bottom mostly.


----------



## GlitterBug

In the wild snails hang from tree's and other high objects to escape from danger on the ground.

: victory:


----------



## Willem

Oh that makes sence i guess

Is well funny watching them jus hang there though


----------



## Willem

Can anyone tell me what type of snail this is please?



















Thanks


----------



## GlitterBug

The picture is really blury. looks like a normal fulica but i could be wrong, alot of baby fulicas are marble shelled: victory:


----------



## GlitterBug

..........


----------



## Willem

Yeh sorry abot the blurry pics only have my phone to take piccys on.

I thought she was a normal one but I just wanted to check as she looks different from my other one,

Thanks


----------



## Willem

Got my snailies a new home to day, went into town and brought a big (and when I say big I mean big 2.5ft x 1ft x 1.5 ft) plastic box for them and their other four friends when they arrive. Gunna make it all nice and homely for them in a minute.


----------



## chris_wade

this thread is great  migh open a snail forum if anyone is interested. i just got well into snails as u can see by my sig


----------



## Willem

SuperSnails - Home


----------



## chris_wade

wicked


----------



## jilly40

*snails!!*

ive got 2 giant african land snails one of them has a shell as big as your fist! they breed REALLY easily! i ended up with hundreds!! nearly ate me out of house n home! i transfered the eggs to a marge tub with soil just keep damp ,n just waited !doesnt take long. then again 2 a bigger tank as they grew.u soon get over run lol my daughter took 20 n i sold the rest.now freeze the eggs !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_wade

yeh i heard they breed well lol. well i have 18 smallish gals at the min. im not gonna let the any eggs hatch. just hoping my others will breed though


----------



## Willem

*New snailie home *


----------



## chris_wade

pretty nice place they got . whats the yellow goo in the bowl lol?
got a few questions too for snail keepers out there 

1/ for some reason my gals have all started to bury under the mud. is this normal? there aint been no drop in temp or anything but i found them all today under the earth. should i be giving them enough substrate to bury themselves?

2/ how big enclosures do snails need? can they live happily in very small enclosed containers or do they need a fair bit of room?

3/ apart from lettuce,sweet potato and cucumber does anyone give there snails anything else?

4/ i seperated 2 snails from 20 and put them in a seperate container. they seem to have grown a lot bigger a lot quicker than the others even though they have had food in both tanks at all times. anyone else noticed this? 

5/also can people show me pictures of there snail enclosures? seen a few different ideas and just curious.


----------



## Willem

1. yes this is normal mine do it all the time, one of mine has burried so deep u can only see the very tip of her shell lol so yeh give the substrate deep enough to bury in, mine is abot an inch or so deep.

2. The 'Rule of Thumb' Snail Calculator Beta Version 0.9.2 

3. Snails can eat apple, banana corguette and other fruit and veg, no onions or anything from the onin family thought and oranges and acidic fruit arent recomemded. I also give mine baby food, which is what the yellow goo in the bowl is. mine would only eat peepled cucmuber untill I gave them baby food.

4. I have no idea I'm afriad, you will have to let other people answer that one

5. I would but the pic is abot your last post lol 

hope this helps


----------



## chris_wade

tried that caculator and seems a bit odd. i have 16 gals all only about 3cm - 4 cm shell length and it reccomends something over a meter long lol. there in a small pet pal and doing great. plenty of room. and as far as height not being as important mine spend most of their time crawling the sides and top


----------



## Willem

Which bit of the measurement bit did you use?


----------



## chris_wade

the x amount of snails to a container one. typed in average shell length as 3cm and 16 snails.


----------



## Willem

try the other bit, thats what I did. In the end though I just went out and brought the biggest tub I could find in my local shop, got the other half to carry it home :flrt:


----------



## chris_wade

yeh i think im gonna upgrade all my snails tanks tomorrow.  gves me something to do


----------



## Willem

I got my tub and had to wait liek three days for a parcel with heatmat in to arrive before I could put the tank together grrr. Luckly it arrived today 

Piccys when you put your tank together. I always do that if i get bored, re-arange one on my animals homes.

I'm now waiting for a guy on ebay to hurry up and post me my iredalei's


----------



## clair***

hi is it pos that some 1 could help me identify my sons snail he was given it and i have no clue about him other than he's a snail :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade

Willem said:


> I got my tub and had to wait liek three days for a parcel with heatmat in to arrive before I could put the tank together grrr. Luckly it arrived today
> 
> Piccys when you put your tank together. I always do that if i get bored, re-arange one on my animals homes.
> 
> I'm now waiting for a guy on ebay to hurry up and post me my iredalei's


yeh i just got mine of ebay. there so cute. think u got yours from the same guy too. u will fall in love with them


----------



## Willem

Already have and they havent even arrived yet! Am going to name them leonardo, donatello, raphiel and michealanglo


----------



## GlitterBug

Clair:
It looks like a Fulica.


I have Hamillei babies for sale. 5 for a £1 plus £6 shipping, this is next day and you pay for packaging, food and my time to post it 

Chris:
It depends, I have a one foot low height tub with 6 snails in, two are 5" two are 3" and the others are 4"
They have enough room to slime around and they are fine, just get any tub/tank and place as many as you think is ok 

Snails should only have stage one baby food, this has no salt in it. I think me and some other lass were the first to test it as others were too scared.
Also look at the ingridiants as some have onion in and other stuff.
Try giving them sweet potato bake baby food, that boads well with them.

You can also make your own, sweet potato, cucumber and anything else you want and just blend it together.

None of my big snails burrow unless they are wanting to lay eggs, 1-2" is good enough for them to play in.


----------



## GlitterBug

I also have a breeding pair of hamillei for sale, they priduce two shell types, Rodatzi and normal shelled hamillei £15 P+P included 

Well send babies with them if any one is interested, just send a PM


----------



## Willem

O yeh forgot to say abot the stage one bit *silly me* my snails bury quiet abit during the day and are all to lil to lay eggs yet *i hope!* 

ooo hadn't thought about baby food having onion in, glitter you are a genius I shall check when my shopping arrives tomorrow thank you


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl not a genius 


When i went shopping I saw that one of the tubs I picked up had onion it it, not really nice for snails.

My snails like pepper, red green and yellow pepper are a nice treat if your snail likes em XD


----------



## Willem

TRied that mine wont touch the stuff, bloody fussy beggars!


----------



## chris_wade

never tried mine with peppers. will do tonight though

what exactly are Hamillei? are they the same as rodatzi? got any pics


----------



## GlitterBug

Hamillei are a sub species of fulica and when they breed they lay two types of shell.

Baby rodatzi and baby hamillei, so far only four of my babies look like they are rodatzi but I could be proved wrong.


This is the pair I am selling 









No pics of the babies yet.


----------



## GlitterBug

Just to let every one know, my forum will be getting some really rare species of snail in the next upcoming weeks. Eric will be recieving them and because we are looking for more members they are being advertised on our forum only.


You need to be a member and post so many times though so if you are wanting to have a look best sign up now


----------



## clair***

cheers glitter
Clair x


----------



## chris_wade

GlitterBug said:


> Just to let every one know, my forum will be getting some really rare species of snail in the next upcoming weeks. Eric will be recieving them and because we are looking for more members they are being advertised on our forum only.
> 
> 
> You need to be a member and post so many times though so if you are wanting to have a look best sign up now


what speices? i well interested.

so what do the shells of rodatzi and hamillie look like compared to each other and normal a fulica?


----------



## GlitterBug

No idea what species yet, he hasnt given that information out yet.

Fulica can grow to 5" Hamillei and rodatzi are only 3"

Rodatzi shells are yellow, its an albino form of hamillei thats all.


this is a rodatzi








Normal hamillei


----------



## chris_wade

so hamellei are just a dwarf version of a fulica? is there any way of telling them apart as young?


----------



## GlitterBug

Telling the baby hamilleis from teh rodatzi?

Nope, mine are 10 weeks old, coming onto 11 weeks on the 30th this month, its still hard to tell who is who but I've got four that look like they are going to be rodatzi. The woman who had them before me got a lot of baby rodatzi from them.

Yes you could say dwarf but because white jades and hamillei are both subspecies they can breed with normal fulica which means it can weaken their genes.


----------



## chris_wade

so pretty complicated stuff lol. white jades are rodatzi yes?
also i put all my snails in new homes today  heres some pics. tell me what ya think.
firstly my new arrivals my a.iredalei. so so tiny about a cm shell length if that.
















next is my albino margies var ovum. they werent coming out to say hi though 








and lastly all my a.fulica.
















enjoy  

ALSO! how humid should snails be kept. with the heat mat on the side some of mine get really humid. is this a problem?


----------



## kermit

I have two gals there called cuthburt and walter they are huge about 3 yrs old and i love em


----------



## GlitterBug

I make sure my tubs are damp because a few of mine have retracted because of the tubs being so dry.

I only have one heat mat on my retic tub because i want them to breed.

It should be ok though as long as they have water they will be fine.


----------



## GlitterBug

Noooo no

White jades are albino fulica.

Rodatzi are albino shelled hamillei


----------



## chris_wade

GlitterBug said:


> Noooo no
> 
> White jades are albino fulica.
> 
> Rodatzi are albino shelled hamillei


 
haha no i am getting confused. ahh well ill work it out.

so keep them wet and humid at all times yes.


----------



## GlitterBug

Well I do yes, alot of people like to keep them just humid but they grow better in moist conditions.

I have a wild caught fulica, he was small when i recieved him and I think hes about a year old maybe, however since being here and with loads of food and water hes grown loads.


----------



## chris_wade

thats pretty cool 

do my new homes for them look ok?


----------



## GlitterBug

Yes  your homes look better than mine XD

I only have a branch in one and I bought a fake plant thing to wrap around it. Trying to cut down on snails though XD way to many for me.


----------



## chris_wade

if ya trying to cut down what ya got for sale


----------



## Kev132

Are you still itnerested in them vivs mate ? iv replied to you.... you dont seem to accept pm's,,,


----------



## chris_wade

oh sorry my fault i forgot about that thread, i cant unfortunately sorry.


----------



## Willem

Yeh your homer for them look wicked  nice one!


----------



## chris_wade

Willem said:


> Yeh your homer for them look wicked  nice one!


 
cheers .


----------



## chris_wade

i love this thread hehe im trying to get my hands on loads more snails lol. whats everyone else got coming next? i got some of those unknown indian species that have been advertised recently coming next


----------



## GlitterBug

THose look nice, not for me though. I want some _Cepaea hortensis _I have one which I found out front but I caught him with teh gate so hes in the recovering tub.

I'm thinking about selling my panthera's and two tones but I'm not two sure, I know a woman who wants to swap a two tone with me but if I do decide to sell em she can have them both.

I am keeping my fuica as they are my first, I have one large margie sut and one small albino margie sut. I am keeping those. Four albino retics, keeping them.

Selling a breeding pair of hamillei

Keeping a rodatzi and jadatzi...got loads of baby hams/rodatzi's for sale still.

Lawl, snail mad.

The only species I want to breed is my retics, I got goog to lay mate so im hoping all four will mate and lay. 

I would like to keep just a few snails so I can either get a rabbit or a hamster.


----------



## chris_wade

so im goin mad on snails at the min. gonna try get loads of diff species, maybe try for them all hehe


----------



## Willem

I want more snails specificly tew tigers and two two tones but my OH wont let me get any mor says we have enough 

My Iredalei should arrive tomorrow


----------



## dwgp77

Hi,
I used have giant african snails yr ago or so.
Just got myself another 1, their easy to look after not noisey lol and so interestting to watch
Pics soon


----------



## chris_wade

wicked get some pics up when they do . all mine are loving their new enclosures. seems to be a lot more active. i was hand feeding the fulic tonight too hehe. was great. ill get a pic or two up of that tomorrow


----------



## GlitterBug

Im still selling my breeding hamillei

and I am selling two panthera's

a long with the other 50 babies I need to sell so if any one wants them to feed for dragons I can send you ten for just shipping.


----------



## chris_wade

breeding pair of hamellei? and how big are the panthera;s? any pics?


----------



## chris_wade

my a fulica hand feeding hehe.


----------



## GlitterBug

Breeding hams.










Two of these have been sold already I cant tell from the picture, but I sold the smallest one out the bunch and the one with a really yellow shell. I will try get pics later on tomorrow.


----------



## GlitterBug

Breeding hames are £10 P+P including

Panthers are £4 for the two and £5 shipping

All together thats £14 for the four. and if you want any babies free with them I can pack some too.


----------



## chris_wade

pm'ed ya. they are lovely snails


----------



## chris_wade

so these hamillie. what do they produce? can they produce normal fulica or will all babies be hamillie? how do you get rodatzi's? and how do ya get the white jades? which are white fleshed fulica right? sorry bit confused. again lol


----------



## GlitterBug

Hamillei produce:
Hamillei
Rodatzi

Its not really making them produce these, its like babies, 50/50 chance of a boy or girl XD this is 50/50 change of either hamillei or rodatzi and some times both.

I have around 10 rodatzi babies from a batch of 191 eggs. Some people can get more.


White jades have to be bred with other white jades to get white jades allthough they can produce normal fulica. Allthough whites only grow small.


----------



## chris_wade

ahh ok. so hamillei cant produce normal fulica though?


----------



## GlitterBug

No : victory:


----------



## chris_wade

thats good. got a few of them already.


----------



## GlitterBug

I have two fulica. Darren the captive bred one, he was my first snail ever.
and Fluffy the wild caught fulica  hes grown loads now and hes so dirty XD

I have three lots of snails to send out next tuesday XD hope the woman doesnt think Im weird. I will be going to the post office to post four parcels XD

I will ask for payment on a monday so I can post them out on a tuesday. i will also ask for your address then too.


----------



## *mogwai*

my baby albinos are growing nicely, the tank still looks to big for them all though lol. but other half said i could get some more yayayayay he's great sometimes. 

not quite the same but my pond snails have had babies. noticed them for the first time today they're so tiny and cute.


----------



## chris_wade

teshu said:


> my baby albinos are growing nicely, the tank still looks to big for them all though lol. but other half said i could get some more yayayayay he's great sometimes.
> 
> not quite the same but my pond snails have had babies. noticed them for the first time today they're so tiny and cute.


what albino's are they?

more people should kep snails. i think there so underrated


----------



## chris_wade

is it ok to breed together 2 snails from the same parents?


----------



## Willem

I found what look like a single snail egg in my tank today, only one of my snails is old enough to breed. does any one have any idea what it could be???


----------



## chris_wade

a single egg sounds odd :S


----------



## Willem

I dont know if it actually an egg or not :S


----------



## GlitterBug

I think Teshu has white jades.

Chris are you joined at supersnails?

Nice place and loads of info on snails.

and Googly laid one egg.....then he laid more and then he laid a jelly egg XD

Trouble with snails though is finding them homes.
Breeding, as there is loads of people who breed snails, should be cut down.

I would only hatch once batch of eggs a year to keep it from over populating.


----------



## chris_wade

yeh depending on the species. some are hard to come by


----------



## GlitterBug

The other two panthera's are for sale. Girl has something else to care for now and also a small normal retic.


----------



## chris_wade

tempted but ill stick to the 2 lol


----------



## GlitterBug

lawl  I think I might end up keeping them myself

They are lovely snails but have a hard rasp so be warned they migth take your finger off xD


----------



## chris_wade

GlitterBug said:


> lawl  I think I might end up keeping them myself
> 
> They are lovely snails but have a hard rasp so be warned they migth take your finger off xD


? explain?


----------



## GlitterBug

These are immacs, they rasp at other snails shells and can kill the snails.

They have a hard rasp, I had them on my hand and one got right to my finger tip and then "NOM" and it was lucky the little blimer didnt go flying 

The two tones I have did the same and their rasp is harder XD If I didnt love them so much I would of threw them out the window!


----------



## GlitterBug

Chris we have a problem, I was just cleaning the immac's tub out and I found of of the snails you want dead....I think he over heated because he was burried in the soil and i have a heatmat for them...

He can be replaced since I have four though so let me know if you still want another one.


----------



## chris_wade

GlitterBug said:


> These are immacs, they rasp at other snails shells and can kill the snails.
> 
> They have a hard rasp, I had them on my hand and one got right to my finger tip and then "NOM" and it was lucky the little blimer didnt go flying
> 
> The two tones I have did the same and their rasp is harder XD If I didnt love them so much I would of threw them out the window!


 
so it hurts yeh? dint realise lol. awww thats a shame about the snail  im still interested in 2 though yes


----------



## GlitterBug

Would you like the little one free as well?

Well if you think it hurt, some people dont mind but it bloody hurt me xD I have really soft hands and it went all red and sore.


----------



## chris_wade

yeah sure  thank you. you sure it was the heat that killed it though?

hehe well ill be causious when handling the bigger ones.


----------



## GlitterBug

I think it was the heat, he was really warm and burried in soil.

okies, I will pop all three of them in for you as well as the two hams and two babies : victory:


----------



## chris_wade

cheers man


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl man.

Cheers woman :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chris_wade

hehe. just finished cleaning all my snails lol. takes ages. maybe becuase of all the play time hehe. bathed them all too.


----------



## Willem

Think Im gone give me snails a bath to day. One of them decided to go to sleep in the baby food so is now covered in it lol

On another note my Iredalei's arrive a few days ago, they are soooo tiny however all they have done since i got them is hide  how do I get them to come out more?


----------



## GlitterBug

Snails are very shy, I had a lovely tiger snail who hid all the time.

Retics are the most friendly snails going xD mine come out when ever they feel the tank move or if I pick them up.

My iredalei suzie who I sold to Jo, she was really shy.
She hardly ever came out but with alot of handling and food she was fine.

Its like a child in school, they act shy at first but they get used to it and then they are running around hitting other kids.


----------



## Willem

They dont even seem to be coming out to eat though thats what worrying me


----------



## GlitterBug

They migth be eating during the night time. Snails come out on a night so it could be while you are asleep they are eating and moving around. All my snails sleep during the day apart from the fulica who i can see sliming about on the afternoon.

I have to wake my snails up if I want to check them over.

Try giving them a warm bath and if you havent already keep them with other snails, they are very sociable :2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug

I'm selling my two tones, posted them on supersnails.


----------



## Willem

I'll buy them off you!
PM me


----------



## chris_wade

GlitterBug said:


> I'm selling my two tones, posted them on supersnails.


 
two tones? immacs? remember always offer me first refusal before advertising as ill more than likely have them hehe


----------



## Willem

I beat you to it  (i hope)


----------



## chris_wade

grrrr.


----------



## Willem

lol, i was looking on ebay earlier for two tones but there wernt any then i read glitterbugs post... 

How are your snailies doing anyway chris?


----------



## GlitterBug

Lulz

I pm'd you on supersnails Willem.

And If I sell any more I will post on here :2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai*

GlitterBug said:


> I think Teshu has white jades.
> 
> 
> Trouble with snails though is finding them homes.
> Breeding, as there is loads of people who breed snails, should be cut down.
> 
> I would only hatch once batch of eggs a year to keep it from over populating.


i know it's a couple of pages back but yes i have 2 white jades. they're only young though, just over an inch. i also have 3 normals and i'd like to get 2 or 3 tiger snails. 

you're right about breeded though. i'm kinda pleased mine have never bredd but i don't know why they haven't, maybe they can never find each other in the tank lol.


----------



## chris_wade

why you pleased they have never bred? my snails are doing great thanks willem. your iredalei will soon be ok. i got mine from the same buyer as you and mine come out all the time now within minutes of picking them up and putting them down. they have grwon well too .


----------



## GlitterBug

Some people dont like to breed pets.

My two tones which are now not mine xD I got not for breeding...but just for pets.


----------



## chris_wade

yeh suppose. i dont plan on breeding my normal fulica.those two tones are they immacs yeh?


----------



## Willem

GlitterBug said:


> My two tones which are now not mine xD I got not for breeding...but just for pets.


HeHe they are mine now or they will be soo thanks Glitterbug.

Yeh they are immacs 

I no this is completly unsmail related but my cat is chasing a criccket round teh room he looks so funny :flrt:


----------



## GlitterBug

Breeding hamillei still for sale.
£10 including shipping

Panthera's
sold as three

£10 including shipping


----------



## *mogwai*

chris_wade said:


> why you pleased they have never bred? my snails are doing great thanks willem. your iredalei will soon be ok. i got mine from the same buyer as you and mine come out all the time now within minutes of picking them up and putting them down. they have grwon well too .


coz it's so damn hard to find homes for them all. i wouldn't mind so much if my white jades bred coz they're a bit different & would be easier to re-home.


----------



## chris_wade

sorry, i got mixed up. dint realise you meant the fulica


----------



## chris_wade

was sold these as tigers but unsure if they are? they look just like my young a fulica. how can you tell the difference?
























now here is a pic of my a fulica








they look exactly the same, even the stripe on the skin which i dint think a fulica had.


----------



## loxocemus

*snail eggs*

this is for a friend, does anyone know the incubation period for common garden snail eggs helix aspera, and what care do they need in terms of care, these were laid by a lone animal, any chance of them being fertile? he/she has been on his/her own for 9mths.

thankyou

edward


----------



## GlitterBug

Chris those are fulica's...who did you buy them from?

If it was on Ebay report them and get your money back.

Tigesr have a rounded apex and a yellow shell with dark stripes, they also have a V shape on their tail will margies have too 

@lox
Mine hatched within two weeks, keep them warm and moist. and they will most likely all hatch. Snails can store sperm for up to a year, maybe more.
When they hatch just leave them alone for a few days, put lettuce down in with them so incase they are hungry they will eat it. They don't always eat when they are born since they eat their egg shells.


----------



## chris_wade

yeh i have msged the seler see what there response is before i report it


----------



## Willem

Hope you get it sorted out! My tow tones from Glitterbug are coming tomorrow  and I just brought two tigers (I hope they are tigers after reading your post Chris) from ebay


----------



## chris_wade

pm me who you got them off


----------



## GlitterBug

Let us know chris who you got them off so I can mention them on my website, I have a section where it mentions Ebayers and who you can trust and who you cant trust and such.


----------



## chris_wade

will do just let me see how they sort it out first


----------



## chris_wade

well so far no reply. give her tonight and ill contact ebay tomorrow if not.


----------



## chris_wade

right sorted lol. 

also, changed my snails substrate from that eco earth stuff to a mix between tht and sphagnum moss but they just seem to bury under the moss now. y is this? should i change back? or is burying normal? these are margies,fulica and iredalei.


----------



## chris_wade

bit quiet here


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Slimy slobery snaily kisses! Doesn't this just melt your heart...

































































And my aspera egglets  Theres 11 altogether.


----------



## chris_wade

wicked pics  what are they ?


----------



## Montage_Morphs

chris_wade said:


> wicked pics  what are they ?


Albino fulica


----------



## Willem

Woo got my snailies from glitterbug *thanks very much* and got my tigers yesterday, will def def put some piccys up soon. Wn now have 16 snails in total


----------



## Spider Call

I now have 16 
Here are the 10 bigger ones:








Hex with Darcy in the background:








Darcy: 








Dragon:








Helix:








Lyzzi:








Valentine:









 Not got pics of the others currently


----------



## chris_wade

some nice snails ya got there  si lyzzi a rodatzi? and athie a white jade?


----------



## TheTimeChamber

I have two big fat ones : victory:


----------



## Spider Call

chris_wade said:


> some nice snails ya got there  si lyzzi a rodatzi? and athie a white jade?


Indeed ^_^


----------



## chris_wade

wicked  im getting somewhere. got 4 iredalei and 8 fulica for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## Spider Call

Went to look at my slime babies last night D: And found Minnow one of my white jades on her back.
Picked her up thinking she had fallen off of the roof, but nope </3 Deeply retracted.

Have tried everything that I have found you can do online  
But she is no better, in fact she looks worse this morning.

Looks like I have my first death on the way.


----------



## stephengoff

i have 22 of them had them since eggs and now there getting huge, i do love them tho they are amazing creatures and are wonderful to watch


----------



## *mogwai*

Spider Call said:


> Went to look at my slime babies last night D: And found Minnow one of my white jades on her back.
> Picked her up thinking she had fallen off of the roof, but nope </3 Deeply retracted.
> 
> Have tried everything that I have found you can do online
> But she is no better, in fact she looks worse this morning.
> 
> Looks like I have my first death on the way.


yopu've prolly already tried this but have you give her a long warm bath? i found one of mine like this as well on tuesday but she's fine now after being held under a warm tap for a while.


----------



## *mogwai*

chris_wade said:


> wicked  im getting somewhere. got 4 iredalei and 8 fulica for sale if anyones interested.


i could be interested in your iredalei? how much you after for all 4? for just 2?


----------



## GlitterBug

I still have three panthera's for sale. All the baby rodatzi/hamillei are gone now, gave them all away for free in the end.

I can't wait just to have a few snails, when i move out I will end up getting more snails again but I would like a tank to keep them in, I will save up for an auto mister too so when i'm out I don't have to spray them.

I am getting some 
*Cepaea nemoralis*

My sister has been collecting them for me :2thumb: she also found one with a red shell so i'm well excited about going see em


----------



## *mogwai*

what's aCepaea nemoralis? you said your sister has been collecting them for you so that makes me think they could be some sort of garden snail? or have i got that totally wrong?


----------



## Willem

wow glitterbug those snails you are getting are really kool!

The two tones and babies I got from you are doing great since I put the babies in the tank one of my albine who hardly ever used to come out it out quite alot of the time now


----------



## GlitterBug

Teshu:

Yes they ae like a garden snail, but we don't get them around here much, I will link you to the two types she has been collecting for me :2thumb:


Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

White-lipped snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Willem:
Thats good to hear :flrt:
My hamillei parents laid eggs again today, just around 40. I had to freeze them and will have to teach Jess how to do it too.


----------



## *mogwai*

oooooh we have those, i've always thought they were pretty. i had a pet one when i was little put was told to put it back in the garden when we went on holiday :devil:


----------



## chris_wade

pm sent teshu


----------



## Miranda

Pumpkin loves it in her log tunnel, i got some spagnum the other week, and stuffed her tunnel with it, she loves it!
Btw i know they are hermaphrodites but i think of pumpkin as female, so i almost always refer to my past and presents gals as he or she.


----------



## crafty

my two new lodgers


----------



## GlitterBug

Miranda said:


> Pumpkin loves it in her log tunnel, i got some spagnum the other week, and stuffed her tunnel with it, she loves it!
> Btw i know they are hermaphrodites but i think of pumpkin as female, so i almost always refer to my past and presents gals as he or she.



My snails don't really care for moss, but I also refer to my snails as male and female :2thumb:


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

*Size of Tank*

I am thinking of getting some Giant African Land Snails (GALS) and 
am not sure how big the tank should be. Can i just use a medium 
sandwich box from asda and then buy them a bigger one when 
they get bigger. Or do they have to stay in the same tank? And 
also, can i just use compost from asda or something for the bedding 
thing, or does it have to be special compost?
Thanks
Jess x


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

HI me again, 
How much do you think it would cost
for a reasonable sized tank or box?
I dont mind cheap plastic ones.
Jess x


----------



## GlitterBug

I have large plastic boxes. Yorkshire trading £4.60 something


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

So, does it have to be big when i first get them? Or can i transfer them into a bigger box when they are bigger?
Jess x


----------



## GlitterBug

yeah, I kept my babies in a small tub when I first got them and then bought an adult size tank for them when they outgrew the tub.

For bedding you can use compost yes, some compost has bugs in it so just try different compost's.

You can also use moss and coir blocks.


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

Thank You!!!
Youve Been A Great Help And Hopefully I Will Be Getting Baby Snails Soon,
When I Get Them, I Will Post Some Pictures. 
*A Small Tub Will Be Ok
*Compost 
With The Compost Do I Have To Make Sure It Doesnt Have Bugs In It, Or Can I Just Wash The Bugs Out?


----------



## GlitterBug

What I did when I used compost was, whenever I found the little bugs I scooped them out. You would need to check every day for them. 

If you are lucky the compost won't have any in, a few bags of mine were fine but then one bag was littered with them.

:2thumb:

Can't wait for piccies, I will be snapping away at the snails I've decided to keep.


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

Cheers, Glitterbug!!! (Y)
Cant Wait Till I Get Them. I Dont Mean To Be Annoying, But Can You Draw Or Paint On Their Shells. Just A Stripe, Or A Spot Or Something, Not The Whole Shell. So I Can Tell Them Apart. Or Will It Kill The Snail, Or Something?


----------



## GlitterBug

The nail polish and paint can be toxic to snails, it's easy to tell them apart from their own shell patterns but nail polish is the best option for painting.

It dries and doesnt melt away like paint when wet/hot.
A small spot or initial on the tip of their shel should be ok but I've diss-incouraged any one who wanted to do it as if ever you want to sell it would be hard too.

But other than that, if you want then go ahead :2thumb:


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

Ok, So I might be able to tell them apart
by shell patterns. But if i cant them a dot of 
nail polish is the best. It wont kill the snail will,
should i keep them apart while it dries? I am 
getting more than one, lol


----------



## GlitterBug

Yeah, keep the snails apart while it dries.
They should be ok but havnt had any of mine painted so dunno if they would die..only if the varnish is still wet then teh toxins would pass through teh snails foot.


----------



## *mogwai*

chris_wade said:


> pm sent teshu


replied. i've got the money waiting.


----------



## Willem

This has prob been asked before but i cba to go though all the pages to find out lol

What is a sutiable size tub to house 4 adult snails in?

thanks


----------



## GlitterBug

Use this, I dont go by it but some people do.


The 'Rule of Thumb' Snail Calculator Beta Version 0.9.2


----------



## Willem

Yeh iv got that, i just wondered what everyone opinon was  
what size would you use glitter?


----------



## GlitterBug

Depending on the tank/Tub


Tank:
Four A.Fulica at 4" shell

16" high
2 foot x 2 foot


Tub: (the one I have for my four snails)
Four A.Fulica at 4" Shell
9" high
2 foot long and one foot wide.


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

HIYA!!!
I Got My Snails!!!
4 Called Mondo Ray, Patrick, 
Jeremy And Spencer.
Im Not Sure How To Get Pics
On Here. Please Could Somebody
Tell Me.


----------



## GlitterBug

Get an account on photobucket

Upload the pics from your computer onto their website and then after thats done it has links you want the [ IMG ] code


----------



## *mogwai*

back to the tank size thing. i've got 5 snails in a 3 by 2 by 2.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

omg they are so cute they make me want 1 so bad lol i want a breeding pair of albino lol  they look so kl tbh  yay snails  iv read up abotu them aswell lol do they all need heat?:lol2:


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

No, They Should Be Kept At Room Temperature, The Ones That I Have (below), Have To Be At Room Temperature, 
but im not sure about albinos.


Mondo Ray 


















Patrick and Jeremy









I dont have any good ones of Spencer yet, but will soon.
Will post them when i get them.
Pictures are a bit big, sorry.


----------



## gems2209

hello, im all new here. I jsut got some adult gals:flrt: I have read up alot about them and think i got most of it worked out, only thing i am not sure about is feeding potatoes, do you cook them or give them raw. Sorry if this is a stupid question:blush:


----------



## GlitterBug

Raw, Also Jess you can give Fulica heat, all snail enjoy heat as it keeps them active and when fulica's have heat with moister and plenty food they will breed like wild fire. Also in winter they will need a heatmat as some rooms will get a tad too cold for them and they could die.


----------



## stephenie191

SO . . . .

I've got some LIMI eggs on order :flrt: Also two beautiful Limi juveniles, one white and one pink striped.

I miss having snails so . . . watch this space.

Don't think i could ever be without a snail now


----------



## GlitterBug

I have a baby stripped limi and i did have one pink shelled one which died.

I've sold mosst of mine since snails are becoming common and very hard to sell their young. I am keeping my rodatzi and my jadatzi as I would like to help in creating a new snail species : victory:

Limi's are lovely, every one is having great success in breeding them now  lovely snails.

I plan on getting some rare species in the future allthough I will need a tank for them xD


----------



## stephenie191

GlitterBug said:


> I have a baby stripped limi and i did have one pink shelled one which died.
> 
> I've sold mosst of mine since snails are becoming common and very hard to sell their young. I am keeping my rodatzi and my jadatzi as I would like to help in creating a new snail species : victory:
> 
> Limi's are lovely, every one is having great success in breeding them now  lovely snails.
> 
> I plan on getting some rare species in the future allthough I will need a tank for them xD


 
I have noticed the prices have gone down, 

but that said, things always go in fases. It will pick up again soon, Ebay is still booming with them


----------



## GlitterBug

Limi's
Sut's
Rodatzi
Hamillie are snails that wont go down much, Fulica is a common snail and the list are also becoming common. 

There is alot of unwanted snails these days due to over breeding >.< which is why I'm selling mine back to breeders so I can get a more exotic range of snails *ones that not many people keep and can rear*


----------



## peadubya

how old or what size should the babies be before they are sold or given away?
Someone on my local freecycle site wanted to know as she has 196 ( she counted them ??) but she doesn't know when to let them go........


----------



## GlitterBug

When they are an inch in size.


----------



## Spider Call

The white jade Minnow that I posted about a while ago sadly died v.v 
And while I was away another retracted, once again white jade...
However this time there was a reason, mother did not bother :bash:
The little girlie has had a bath and is ok now... However I am down to 15 snails


----------



## stephenie191

Spider Call said:


> The white jade Minnow that I posted about a while ago sadly died v.v
> And while I was away another retracted, once again white jade...
> However this time there was a reason, mother did not bother :bash:
> The little girlie has had a bath and is ok now... However I am down to 15 snails


 
That sucks, how old are your iredalei? :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191

A few snail pics for all you snail lovers

Tiny White Jades - 



















My beautiful Limi's Pink stripe and cream




























and a tiny snail i found, Hameili i think


----------



## marty.twigs

Its a Brian!










Hes now 4.2 inches


----------



## Spider Call

stephenie191 said:


> That sucks, how old are your iredalei? :flrt:


Not perfectly sure D: 
I don't have the site that I got the little things off of bookmarked on here... Hmmm -ponders- I think I got them in May :/
Ah XD Found a post I made C: Got them on the 28th of may, and they were around 1-2cm's


----------



## GlitterBug

1 - 2 cm is around three months old.


----------



## Spider Call

Soo they were probably born in early March.
All I know is 5 of them are growing well, one has not grown atall


----------



## gecko_steve

What size tub would hold a adult GALS for life? and do they smell much?


----------



## GlitterBug

A foot by a foot.

Lots of hiding places, a water dish and thick branches would suit a single land snails for life. 

No they don't smell but if you don't clean them out for weeks they will pong...and teh food goes funny xD

@Spider:
Some don't, one of mine that was born in april has died, the rest are nearly 2" and this one was about a CM big....he retracted and died.


----------



## gecko_steve

can u keep them in the small exo terra


----------



## GlitterBug

Yes, I saw the small one and to me it's big xD 

I would only keep two snails in depending on teh size, a 4" snail would be ok in it


----------



## Spider Call

; ; My little white jade who was having problems growing died today ; ; 
The rest are all fine, and even the little iradeli who is not growing seems ok. 
Other than the fact she does not grow she is an active little thing, and eats loads 

EDIT:
Turns out it was not the white jade who had been having problems D: Just fed them and the white jade was there ; ; Turns out its a normal fulica who died ; ; 
Something tells me I need to learn what my babies look like better.


----------



## gecko_steve

Just purchased 2 white jades of stephanie so hopefully they should be here tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug

Just bought 10 baby white jades for £7.50

all are over a cm big, should be getting them on friday.

I plan on growing these on for abit, keeping four of them and eventually selling the rest on


----------



## GlitterBug

Yey, I'm getting Googly and Moogly back  shouldn't really but I miss them both.


----------



## GlitterBug

Just wanting to know, the woman who bought snails from hamm, were they the iredalei?

You mentioned them not being many in england, there is actually loads around, not many people sell the babies on though because iredalei have been known to die all of a sudden.

I had two of these and know alot of snail breeders who keep them.


----------



## freekygeeky

i said i hadnt seen many around.
yes i have them.


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl, you don't see thema round often because so many breeders are having trouble raising them  it's a shame really because they are lovely pets, are you using yours as live feed?

I think you should keep some and breed em


----------



## GlitterBug

freekygeeky said:


> i said i hadnt seen many around.
> yes i have them.


 
It's also amazing that you knew I was talking about you, I couldn't remember what your use name was xD


----------



## alphakenny1

im looking to aqquire a couple of these giant african land snails, just for homing, they do job lots of 50 on ebay but ideally i only want 2, anyone got a link of any going?


----------



## GlitterBug

Try supersnails forum and petsnails, loads of people on there are selling snails.


----------



## alphakenny1

cheers:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol they are for food, however the geckos turned their noses up at them o who knows..
we have had babies already, we have about 20-30 adults, 30 ish juvis and about 30-40 babies... some in the geckos tanks thugh!! lol



GlitterBug said:


> Lawl, you don't see thema round often because so many breeders are having trouble raising them  it's a shame really because they are lovely pets, are you using yours as live feed?
> 
> I think you should keep some and breed em


----------



## Trillian

I have aquatic snails in my fish tanks...do they qualify? :lol2:


----------



## Miranda

Yeah you do!:2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug

Trillian said:


> I have aquatic snails in my fish tanks...do they qualify? :lol2:


 
Yeah  I've been wanting to get some but never got round to when my fish died xD


----------



## sarahking20

what type of gecko do you feed your snails to?

i currently only feed them to my blue tongue skink


----------



## kizzy21_uk

hi guys dont take this the wrong way coz i do think the snails are so cute, but i need snail to feed my BTS ne ideas where i can get some adults to breed so i have my own stock?

i looked on ebay but they are all babys i need producing adults now????

help


----------



## GlitterBug

Are you just feeding them the eggs?

It would be easier and cheaper to just buy eggs and hatch them

Snails can breed fro weeks and not produce eggs for two years. 

Also when they lay the eggs can take from a week to two weeks to hatch and depending on the size of the snail you are after it's easy to buy the eggs. 

Rearing babies is alot harder than people may thing, alot will die and they can take up to three months to get to 1inch


----------



## kizzy21_uk

yer i understand its hard wrk and no they will only eat the snails dont like the eggs


----------



## freekygeeky

sarahking20 said:


> what type of gecko do you feed your snails to?
> 
> i currently only feed them to my blue tongue skink


uroplatus


----------



## freekygeeky

here are the pics by the way!


----------



## GlitterBug

Ohh, let me know if you are every selling any


----------



## freekygeeky

there are 3 tubs each phtoo shows a section of a tub 

lol... if i sell any you will be the first to know.


----------



## GlitterBug

Ta chuck


----------



## Miranda

Pumpkins really cute when she has her bath!


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

Sorry i havnt posted in a long time. Ive been busy, i got 2 new kittens and my hamsters ill . Does anybody know what type of snails mine are? They are called Mondo Ray, Jeremy, Patrick and Spencer. This picture is Mondo Ray. Isnt he sweet?








http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/jlh_11/My Pets/MondoRay.jpg


----------



## Lover

i have got 2 A.fulica's 3 A.fulica jades and 4 rodatzis... all getting big now.


----------



## Miranda

Ive got one fulica her shell is about 10-15 cm long.


----------



## GlitterBug

Jess-Ala_fess said:


> Sorry i havnt posted in a long time. Ive been busy, i got 2 new kittens and my hamsters ill . Does anybody know what type of snails mine are? They are called Mondo Ray, Jeremy, Patrick and Spencer. This picture is Mondo Ray. Isnt he sweet?



Looks like an A.Fulica, where did you get them from though because there is a lot of jade/rodatzi snails going about which look like the fulica


----------



## gwinni

I'm waiting for 2 achatina achatina to come. My daughter has a helix aspersa (sp) which she's named cole. I found him in my garden, he's the first one i've ever seen here, and am keeping an eye out for more so cole can have some snaily mates.


----------



## Jess-Ala_fess

I got them form a farm near Newcastle. In Blyth, you might know where that is. Whitehouse Farm Centre. I have emailed them to ask if they know what type they are but they havnt replied, so i dont think they are going to. How can you tell the difference? I dont know anybody that knows anything about snails and ive only had them a few months. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Miranda

I reaarranged my fulicas tank, it really does make a difference! whenver ive changed the tank round my snail has always woken up and explored!


----------



## dan51

Iv got a A.fulica,I bought him when he was about the size of a 5p and now has a shell legth of about 13 cm. I also had a fully grown snail called Gary who sadly passed away a few days ago


----------



## Miranda

dan51 said:


> Iv got a A.fulica,I bought him when he was about the size of a 5p and now has a shell legth of about 13 cm. I also had a fully grown snail called Gary who sadly passed away a few days ago


Sorry for your loss!
Fulicas are great and i think they are actually vry beuatiful too! Maybe not as much as margies and tigers.....


----------



## GlitterBug

Shell types, body, colour, shell colour, size.

Identifying a snail is rather easy once you get to know, Reticulata snails have ridges shells and grow large.

Margies, tigers are a different species and have rounded apex'

Fulica grow to about 4-5" in shell lengh (body doesnt count in size)
Tigers grow to 8" in shell lengh.

Lawl, there is a site with loads of species and info about them


----------



## Miranda

GlitterBug said:


> Shell types, body, colour, shell colour, size.
> 
> Identifying a snail is rather easy once you get to know, Reticulata snails have ridges shells and grow large.
> 
> Margies, tigers are a different species and have rounded apex'
> 
> Fulica grow to about 4-5" in shell lengh (body doesnt count in size)
> Tigers grow to 8" in shell lengh.
> 
> Lawl, there is a site with loads of species and info about them


 petsnails is the best info site ever, has care sheetson loads of the SUB Species!


----------



## GlitterBug

Miranda said:


> petsnails is the best info site ever, has care sheetson loads of the SUB Species!




Great for info, not so great with people, alot of angry snobs.

Supersnails is good too, they have info on all the snails too and other animals, and slugs and Kevins website had more indepth info on snails, how to keep them and stuff


----------



## Miranda

GlitterBug said:


> Great for info, not so great with people, alot of angry snobs.
> 
> Supersnails is good too, they have info on all the snails too and other animals, and slugs and Kevins website had more indepth info on snails, how to keep them and stuff


Ok cool, i used to go on the forum, but then it died!


----------



## kazzz32

Hi all. I recently adopted two A.fulica. They have been named Ben and Gwen by my five year old daughter because she is a fan of Ben 10 on the Cartoon Network channel  Not sure of their age but their shells are about the size of a 50p coin. Are settling in nicely and chomping on some cucumber as I type!


----------



## GlitterBug

ohhh Ben 10

I used to have such lovely dreams about him, and the woman who does his voice (first series)

How hot was he!!! Think I will start over again now ......beeeeeeennnn.....

Not that I'm into kids >.< Just cartoon characters do it for me.


:devil::devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/195630-snails-possibly-sale.html

BUMPY WUMPY


----------



## ami_j

ive got some new snails got two jades and two rodatzis thanks to glitterbug...only babies they are sooooooo cute:flrt:
got some garden snails too got three regular garden snails and a stripy one and this other one that ive forgotten the name to


----------



## gwinni

Have pm'd you gina would :flrt: some iridelai (sp)!
So far Riannon has a helix aspersa (cole/coco) and a rodatzi (shennel) and i have 2 tigers, 1 rodatzi and 2 white jades. I used to go collect snails when i was a kid we would have comp to see who could collect most then let them go or have races but wasn't majorly in to them. But since meeting my big tiger spongebob am well into them he's got such a cute face and loves coming out and wandering about.


----------



## freekygeeky

gwinni said:


> Have pm'd you gina would :flrt: some iridelai (sp)!
> So far Riannon has a helix aspersa (cole/coco) and a rodatzi (shennel) and i have 2 tigers, 1 rodatzi and 2 white jades. I used to go collect snails when i was a kid we would have comp to see who could collect most then let them go or have races but wasn't majorly in to them. But since meeting my big tiger spongebob am well into them he's got such a cute face and loves coming out and wandering about.


hehe!
replyed!


----------



## GlitterBug

So how is every ones snails?


----------



## dan51

I keep GALS and they are really great pets to have


----------



## GlitterBug

Cool  they are great, interesting to watch and don't cost much at all


----------



## lukeloveslizards

hi iw ant to get some snails any one no where to get them from pos online like posting plz pm me
:2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug

Ebay 


Supersnails
Petsnails


All these sell snails


----------



## stainthedane

I have... a few garden snails I'm trying to breed, lol. 
I'm glad you made the thread! It's my first time ever breeding snails and I hope it goes well because they're great for my lizard 
And holy crap are they ever cute when they're babies!!!


----------



## GlitterBug

You can feed lizards garden snails?

Lawl wow xD 

if you need any help in breeding let us know


----------



## Tan

Just thought I'd come say Hi! Waiting on my A.A to arrive but kept A.F for many yrs, I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited, can't wait. Love my little slim makers :2thumb:. Will get some pics up when they get here. Do I just put them in here or use new thread, sorry new to this part of the forum


----------



## Miranda

Pumpkins good!


----------



## GlitterBug

Just post the slimers in here  


Sad news, Moogle is dying  He's four years old and he has stopped eating and has re-tracted really far back into his shell.


----------



## Tan

aww, I'm so sorry to read about Moogle. Has he ever tried to estivate before??


----------



## Tan

I ask because I know some have estivated in captivity and this is what they have done, behavour like this. Could it be estivation do you think?


----------



## GlitterBug

I am guessing They mimic the weather though, Mine are hot and moist so he wouldn't need to sleep.

I think it could be due to old age, I had a WC fulica who I had for a few months and he died, i'm guessing because he was old too.


Moogly has never hibernated or slept before, he's always been a week snail so I'm guessing that it is old age  


Poor boy


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Glitter you keep snails?!?!  
n would this be ok for GALS -








if so were online can i buy one lol 
xx


----------



## Skyespirit86

They are caled faunariums- loadsa places sell them.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Skyespirit86 said:


> They are caled faunariums- loadsa places sell them.


thankyouu i didnt know what they were called :blush: thanks 
xx


----------



## Montage_Morphs

My lot are not munching their cuttle very often anymore so I have taken the liberty of sprinkling it over their food. Darn snails will eat calcium and like it!


----------



## Skyespirit86

Montage_Morphs said:


> My lot are not munching their cuttle very often anymore so I have taken the liberty of sprinkling it over their food. Darn snails will eat calcium and like it!


Mine get like that after it has been in there a while. I find if I scrape off the top layer they become interested in it again- even if it previously looked fine to eat. They don't seem to mind if its a bit old and smelly, just as long as the top layer has been scraped off- maybe doing this makes it seem new and soft again, or the top layer may lose taste or something.


----------



## freekygeeky

*RIGHT PEOPLE!!! Lol
people who wanted snails off me, but havent recieved a pm off me today pm me!! lol . sorry for the delays!!!*


----------



## freekygeeky

many peopl have contacted me and they should be off this weekend!
so if anyone else wants any contact me asap 
30 ish gone!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Can you use Eco Earth for your GALS??
xx


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

would 23x16x17cm be ok for 1 GALS??


----------



## GlitterBug

As long as its 100% organic it will be fine

I don't do CM's I prefer "

But I keep mine in a 2ft by half a foot and it's around 6" high.


----------



## Pleco07

Im after a pair of Achatina Iredalei snails, can anyone help?


----------



## GlitterBug

freekygeeky may have some left.

However I am not keeping snails any more, I have little time for them now and I don't want to neglect them. I may keep my very first though.


----------



## marty.twigs

this is going to be a seriously random question but is there a certain way snail poo should be?
its coming out in a see through jelly form which ive never really seen before!


----------



## GlitterBug

marty.twigs said:


> this is going to be a seriously random question but is there a certain way snail poo should be?
> its coming out in a see through jelly form which ive never really seen before!



It's normal yes, snails poo loads of different colours, cucumber is the worst though, looks like snot. 

It means the snail has been eating it's own slime, mine do it often. Try feeding them alittle more and feeding them more than just lettuce and cucumber.

Mango, strawberries, corn on the cob and little baby corns are a treat  

Snails will get bored, mine loved cucumber and after four months of it they stopped eating. Snails need a mixture of food to keep healthy. Also if your snail ever eats soil, thats fine too, they are just eating bacteria that they need.


----------



## marty.twigs

GlitterBug said:


> It's normal yes, snails poo loads of different colours, cucumber is the worst though, looks like snot.
> It means the snail has been eating it's own slime, mine do it often. Try feeding them alittle more and feeding them more than just lettuce and cucumber.
> Mango, strawberries, corn on the cob and little baby corns are a treat
> Snails will get bored, mine loved cucumber and after four months of it they stopped eating. Snails need a mixture of food to keep healthy. Also if your snail ever eats soil, thats fine too, they are just eating bacteria that they need.


he has been hibernating for 3 weeks and has only came out of it.
hes a pain in the arse lol hes sooo picky when it comes to food... the only things he will eat are cucumber lettuce and apple.. sometimes strawberry. 
he started eating is shell aswell so i have started to scrape off cuttlebone and put it over his food.


----------



## GlitterBug

marty.twigs said:


> he has been hibernating for 3 weeks and has only came out of it.
> hes a pain in the arse lol hes sooo picky when it comes to food... the only things he will eat are cucumber lettuce and apple.. sometimes strawberry.
> he started eating is shell aswell so i have started to scrape off cuttlebone and put it over his food.




Right, What type of snail is he?

The weather is getting cold and he may need a heatmat. 

Doe's he normally have cuttlebone in his tank or have you just started scraping it?

They like their tanks very humid to the point where it's dripping water from the lid (if that makes sense) It's the best condition they grow in.


----------



## marty.twigs

he is an _Achatina fulica 
he has always had cuttlebone in his tank
he has a heat mat too and its always humid. 
_


----------



## GlitterBug

marty.twigs said:


> he is an _Achatina fulica
> he has always had cuttlebone in his tank
> he has a heat mat too and its always humid.
> _


Very very odd indeed.

Tried giving him a dish of milk to sit in?

Any idea how old he is?

It's abit odd for him to be sleeping when he's warm, allthough snails can be funny, if he is old it could be that. A few of my older snails slept alot more and tried to hibernate. And snails die for no reason, I have had a few who were fine but then just died. And thats for no reason at all.

I don't know what else to say really, try changing a few things. Maybe fresh coir and a clean out of the tank/tub and items in it. My snails love the clean out, they are always so active when i change everything.


----------



## marty.twigs

GlitterBug said:


> Very very odd indeed.
> 
> Tried giving him a dish of milk to sit in?
> 
> Any idea how old he is?
> 
> It's abit odd for him to be sleeping when he's warm, allthough snails can be funny, if he is old it could be that. A few of my older snails slept alot more and tried to hibernate. And snails die for no reason, I have had a few who were fine but then just died. And thats for no reason at all.
> 
> I don't know what else to say really, try changing a few things. Maybe fresh coir and a clean out of the tank/tub and items in it. My snails love the clean out, they are always so active when i change everything.


yep tried to put him in a dish of milk...he crawled up the side lol

hes always trying to go into hibernation for some reason
how exaclty do you know when a snail is dead? apart from the fact they dont move lol. 
why do i get all the fussy animals. 
thanks for ur help


----------



## roxyandboys

two of mine


----------



## marty.twigs

awwwk theyre lovley


----------



## GlitterBug

Lovely Snails roxy!


Ohhh you can tell when they are dea, normally when you pick them up all the body fluid will fall out and then.....well you smell it.

Dead snails normally retract far back into their shells when dying, they go a strange colour too!


A few snails I have had have been very fussy. It's why I'm getting rid of them for awhile. I think next year when i have my own place I will get some more.


----------



## marty.twigs

here is the fuss pot himself!


----------



## GlitterBug

Awww bless him, he looks like my darren who is just over a year old. 

What you could try though is not feeding him for a few days, snails don't always have food in the wild and they go for days and even weeks without eating so maybe keeping his food away for two or three days will bring back his appitite(sp?)


----------



## marty.twigs

he is a year and 10 months now 
is that the most he will grow?
he has been in hibernation for 3 weeks so yesterday was the 1st he has eaten


----------



## GlitterBug

His shell looks fully grown but snails shells keep growing just really really slow. 

Darren aint huge, however his shell in width was bigger than his three other brothes who had long thin shells.


----------



## Montage_Morphs

I have some lovely big (2in) normal fulica spare if anyone wants some  6 in total.


----------



## marty.twigs

whats the largest type of GAL?


----------



## GlitterBug

marty.twigs said:


> whats the largest type of GAL?



That would be the Giant Ghana Snail (Tiger snail) which can grow up to 22cm long :O but normally grow to 18cm


----------



## marty.twigs

where can you get them type of snails?


----------



## Herpquest

Anyone in the North West area (north Manchester) wants any GALS, PM me. I have hundreds of the damn things!!!


----------



## cubeykc

where do you lot get your snails from?


----------



## anoushka

*lol hi all...i got my snails after a drunken night out lol dont remember how just that 3 where at home with me the next morning..have no idea what type they are.. Must get pix done and then maybe someone can tell me..think im doing ok so far with them..they all seem to be growing new shell.. Btw never thought id find a thread for snail lovers lol*


----------



## LoveForLizards

How much do you all find the snails eat on average per day? I am looking at getting some now since reading this thread and after how long of researching lol.


----------



## GlitterBug

LoveForLizards said:


> How much do you all find the snails eat on average per day? I am looking at getting some now since reading this thread and after how long of researching lol.



Snails are best fed on a night time. Snails vary their intake, mine sometimes don't eat at all and other nights they eat everything.

I give two slices cucumber per snail, a handful of letuce and sometimess carrot. Just supply plenty and they will eat until they are full, take the food out though on the morning.


----------



## cubeykc

iv orderer 2 GALS well chuffed


----------



## LoveForLizards

cubeykc said:


> iv orderer 2 GALS well chuffed


Thought you already had one or are you just ordering more? lol


----------



## cubeykc

LoveForLizards said:


> Thought you already had one or are you just ordering more? lol


no these are the first ones iv had


----------



## LoveForLizards

cubeykc said:


> no these are the first ones iv had


OK I must have missed something?? Not unusual mind :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Hi, I was wondering if snails cost much? Like do they need heating? What do you feed them? Thanks!


----------



## Tommy123

Anyone help me?


----------



## GlitterBug

Snails are cheap to feed.

Depending on the snail depends on if it needs a heatmat. A.Fulica are the most common GALS along with Tigers, they don't need a heatmat unless the room they are in is really cold.

Food wise it's cucumber, lettuce carrot and other things.

You can get cheap Fulica on Ebay for like £3 for a few.


----------



## Tommy123

Aww thanks for that! I was thinking albinos, are these good starters?


----------



## Lover

Tommy123 said:


> Aww thanks for that! I was thinking albinos, are these good starters?


if they are fuilca jades yes same as the normal fulicas(GALS)
ive had a few i let mine go as lifting the tanks downstairs was to much..i have just the one now perky hes a fulica.


----------



## Tommy123

Alrite thanks for that!! So what do the temps need to be? Thanks!


----------



## Willem

I keep all mine at room temp and they seem to be fine. Some snails liek it warmer but ud hav 2ask glitter bug abot temps for them 

I'm thinkin of geting 2 albinos aswel they look really kool i love there white boddies.


----------



## GlitterBug

Hopefully in the future you will be able to get a hold of the albino bodies/albino shelled snails  the breeding project worked and a few people have bred them :flrt:











There is a pic 

Fulica can be kept at room temp, a few species like room temp while others like a bit of heat.


----------



## Tommy123

Aww thanks guys


----------



## GlitterBug

Tommy123 said:


> Aww thanks guys



Have you gotten any snails yet tommy?

If you are after some I have two little snails that need a home.

A retic which is stunded growth and a Hamillei. Don't have to pay a penny either  Free.


----------



## Tommy123

Aww I would love them but how do I transport?


----------



## GlitterBug

Tommy123 said:


> Aww I would love them but how do I transport?



how do you transport what?

I will post them to you


----------



## Tommy123

Oh right!! Also how big would the tank need to be? Could you show me some links of the tanks please? Thanks and sorry for all the hassle.


----------



## cubeykc

anyone got any GALS for sale pm me if you do thanks


----------



## GlitterBug

Tommy123 said:


> Oh right!! Also how big would the tank need to be? Could you show me some links of the tanks please? Thanks and sorry for all the hassle.


You can always use a plastic tub. I would say 30cm by 30cm woulc be big enough for these two. The retic won't grow much more and the hamillei should but he's abit slow growth two. Height wise i would say at min 10cm high. 

You know what to feed em and stuff?

Coir for substrate
Cuttlefish for growth
Lettuce/cucumber/sweet potato for food. you can also give snails baby food if they are ill. Must be stage one baby food though as this has no salt in.

Let me know when you have a tank for them and I will post them  will send em 1st class recorded so they should come in normal post time.

Also this is a good website with info and friendly people.

SuperSnails - Home


----------



## _jake_

i want those white bodied ones:O.. mine are quite sexy tbh..:lol2: Cant find the species though:whip:


----------



## GlitterBug

herpmad_boi said:


> i want those white bodied ones:O.. mine are quite sexy tbh..:lol2: Cant find the species though:whip:


got a picture, might be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## _jake_

*runs off to get a pic*


----------



## Tommy123

GlitterBug said:


> You can always use a plastic tub. I would say 30cm by 30cm woulc be big enough for these two. The retic won't grow much more and the hamillei should but he's abit slow growth two. Height wise i would say at min 10cm high.
> 
> You know what to feed em and stuff?
> 
> Coir for substrate
> Cuttlefish for growth
> Lettuce/cucumber/sweet potato for food. you can also give snails baby food if they are ill. Must be stage one baby food though as this has no salt in.
> 
> Let me know when you have a tank for them and I will post them  will send em 1st class recorded so they should come in normal post time.
> 
> Also this is a good website with info and friendly people.
> 
> SuperSnails - Home


Aww thanks


----------



## Tommy123

Can I have a bit of help finding a tub? I cant find one, thanks.


----------



## _jake_

Heres some pics:


----------



## cubeykc

Tommy123 said:


> Can I have a bit of help finding a tub? I cant find one, thanks.


go to a garden center or tescos and get a propagator ( small in door green house same size as a rub ) i got mine for £3.50


----------



## Tommy123

cubeykc said:


> go to a garden center or tescos and get a propagator ( small in door green house same size as a rub ) i got mine for £3.50


Ok thanks mate, will do!


----------



## Tommy123

Also whats coir? Is it soil or something? Thanks and sorry for the hassle


----------



## GlitterBug

If you have a poundland where you live tommy then you can get 100% organic coir from there.

It's solid soil. but it has no mites in, compost has mites and they can harm the snails. 

Herp, they look like A.Fulica


----------



## Tommy123

Well my nearest poundland if quite far away, although my mum would probaly know where to get some! Thanks


----------



## _jake_

Ahhh, ok thanks.. i want the white bodied ones. Is there much interest in A.Fulica?, as i have six, i might breed them if there was enough interest. And how do you post them?, stick them in a tub? and put them in a envelope? that easy?


----------



## GlitterBug

Not much. A.Fulica are really common. There is a slight problem in selling them.


Posting can be very messy. Tub with air holes, moist towel paper and moss or just loads of moist towel paper. line the tub with the paper, stick the snails in with food. Cover the top with paper. Make sure they don't rattle so shake the tub abit, if it does rattle stick more paper in but make sure it's wet. Then tape the lid down but make sure you don't tape the air holes up. Then you get a jiffy bag pack them in there and then post them  but post either 1st class recorded or next day post.


----------



## elliottreed

here are 80 rescue snails i've just had in, they are free to good homes, i am not posting due to not trusting how theyd get there etc, and have never posted live before so wouldn't know how to do it properly and wouldn't trust it in this weather, but people are welcome to come and collect. thought i'd hijack the thread incase someone wanted some

and before people mention, i would love to seperate them, but don't have 80 tanks, which is why they are looking for homes very urgently, eggs are being frozen in the mean time


----------



## cubeykc

result just ordered 10 GALS


----------



## GlitterBug

cubeykc said:


> result just ordered 10 GALS



Lawl, I've been looking on Ebay for some white jades xD 

10!!! watch yourself, they breed like mad once they get to that age, so if you don't want them to reproduce just freeze the eggs. You can check if they are going to lay eggs if you look through their air hole


----------



## cubeykc

GlitterBug said:


> Lawl, I've been looking on Ebay for some white jades xD
> 
> 10!!! watch yourself, they breed like mad once they get to that age, so if you don't want them to reproduce just freeze the eggs. You can check if they are going to lay eggs if you look through their air hole


there not all mine got some 4 me bros and sisters + hannahs bros + sister i should be left with 4 and what age do they breed? and cant you use the eggs for fish food?


----------



## _jake_

apparently their young make good feeders for Beardies and Rankins: victory:


----------



## cubeykc

herpmad_boi said:


> apparently their young make good feeders for Beardies and Rankins: victory:


you cant feed them to beardies can you? what about the shell


----------



## cubeykc

my 10 gals are on there way should be here first thing in the morning


----------



## freekygeeky

if anyone has any GAL snail eggs which they want to chuck out or freeze please pm me. I need pretty urgently hatchling TINY gals.


----------



## cubeykc

freekygeeky said:


> if anyone has any GAL snail eggs which they want to chuck out or freeze please pm me. I need pretty urgently hatchling TINY gals.


may i ask why?


----------



## freekygeeky

cubeykc said:


> may i ask why?


lol u can.. see my thread in lizards, she is gonna be expecting soon, snails will keep her going, out snails arent producing any at the moe i thin they are too cold, and they will be too big anyway. they can have server calcium crashes when they just die. but hatchling gals that most people freeze will help her


----------



## gecko_steve

I can no longer keep my 2 GALS they are white jades and are about 5 months old if anyone wants them please PM me. They are free to a good home all I ask is that the person who I decide has them pays postage. They are feeding well on cucumber and lettuce, they have cuttlefish in their tank all the time. They must not be used as feeder food though.


----------



## cubeykc

do you love put water dish's in there vivs? if so what do you use?


----------



## LoveForLizards

I havnt been able to find the answer to this anyway, soooooo are white jade snails hermaphrodite ? If not what are the differences between males and females?


----------



## LoveForLizards

LoveForLizards said:


> I havnt been able to find the answer to this anyway, soooooo are white jade snails hermaphrodite ? If not what are the differences between males and females?


: victory:


----------



## gecko_steve

they are hermaphrodites: victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards

gecko_steve said:


> they are hermaphrodites: victory:


Thank you, I thought they were Lol.


----------



## GlitterBug

cubeykc said:


> do you love put water dish's in there vivs? if so what do you use?


These kind of things, but not too much water because they can drown


----------



## Lover

Do snails hibernate?


----------



## GlitterBug

They do when it gets too cold.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Biiiig thank you to Gecko_Steve, got 2 snails today and so far so good, they are much smaller then I expected them to be though! lol. 
I think I might need to get a small heat mat for the tub though. At the moment I have the radiator at the highest temp. possible and the tub against the radiator and it is at an OK for now but no good if I need to move the tub around. Any body got any ideas where I can get one offline that won't cost a bomb for postage? 

*wonders into the equipment classified*


----------



## Pleco07

Can anyone point me in the direction of Achatina achatina that are for sale please?


----------



## GlitterBug

Ebay is your best bet. Try petsnails and supersnails forums too.

Other thank that I've only ever had two of them and it took me six months to find my first one.


----------



## Pleco07

GlitterBug said:


> Ebay is your best bet. Try petsnails and supersnails forums too.
> 
> Other thank that I've only ever had two of them and it took me six months to find my first one.


OK cheers, yeah I know they're pretty hard to come by. Just have to keep looking


----------



## stephenie191

I must just say,


when i started this thread i had no idea this many people would take an interest or it would help alot of people out

it seems snails are more popular than i thought and when i have more time/space i do plan on getting back into them


----------



## LucyJames

stephenie191 said:


> I must just say,
> 
> 
> when i started this thread i had no idea this many people would take an interest or it would help alot of people out
> 
> it seems snails are more popular than i thought and when i have more time/space i do plan on getting back into them


There's loads of us, yay :-D


----------



## _jake_

Join here guys: Message Board - Home


----------



## Charlottie

Hii,,
Well im dont own any GALS my self but I thought I would post here as there seem to be many people who know a lot about them

Now I dont know whether this has been covered but I know some people do handle them..??
I know this is proberly a stupid question, somebody's got to ask!!, but how would you go about handling them??

Thanks 
x


----------



## LoveForLizards

I usually wash my hands off with a bland soap, rinse well then spray my hand with warm water, pick the snail up and put it on my hand, takes a while for it to come out of its shell (no pun intended) but after a while she-he gets quite confident and starts nibbling my hand :lol2:


----------



## Charlottie

:lol2: 

Thanks


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Hey,

Anyone know any websites that sell snails ?

Other than Ebay lol


----------



## GlitterBug

Try the petsnails forum 

And also

Bristol Inverts - Livestock - shop


----------



## Charlottie

Back to the handling....

Has anyone got any pics of them handling theirs??

im quite interested in people handling them have no idea why??!!

Thanks


----------



## LucyJames

*Handling Snails...*

This is my "handling for photos" pic..!!!


----------



## Charlottie

Wow very nice,, thats one big snail!!
Anyone else..??
Thanks


----------



## LucyJames

Charlottie said:


> Wow very nice,, thats one big snail!!
> Anyone else..??
> Thanks


Lol... yes he is my big boy...!!! STILL growing too - though much more slowly... he's only a year and a bit old  Meet Sid!!!


----------



## cubeykc

LucyJames said:


> This is my "handling for photos" pic..!!!


what is that?


----------



## Charlottie

cubeykc said:


> what is that?


A snail... :lol2:

sorry couldnt resist 
I dont actually know


----------



## Charlottie

LucyJames said:


> Lol... yes he is my big boy...!!! STILL growing too - though much more slowly... he's only a year and a bit old  Meet Sid!!!


Well done, he is a beautie!!


----------



## cubeykc

Charlottie said:


> A snail... :lol2:
> 
> sorry couldnt resist
> I dont actually know


i knew some one was going to say that :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

A normal Fulica to me : victory:

Hes big!


----------



## LucyJames

He's my 18 month old Achatina Fulica - GIANT African land Snail


----------



## x.froggy.x

Hiya everyone, I don't keep snails, but for everyone who does.... I've found these really cute ones, however the bidding is ending VERY soon, (About 5 hours left!!!)
Heres the link-

Ramshorn Snails x6 Mixed Colours on eBay, also Crabs Snails Algae Eaters, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 13-Apr-09 12:04:13 BST)


----------



## GlitterBug

Some pics of me and my old snails.


----------



## OrigamiB

Been looking at these snails and wow! There amazing

Some questions though..... Whats the rule of thumb for food and viv size?

I know they eat general fruit/veg but how much and how often?

And i've heard people saying that the viv has to be quite big for some of the monster snails!


----------



## GlitterBug

I wouldn't have a high tank, Keep it as small as you can, lengh wise, well thats as big as you see fit. 

I had two snails in 2" by 30cm 

And Snails are more active on a night time and thats when they normall eat, just give them as much food as you want and they will eat their fill. just empty it in the morning.


----------



## _jake_

Guys, you'll never gues what!!.. Basically, today, I took my GALS (supposedly A.Fulica) to a breeder (a friend of a friend) and mine are exactly the same as A.Henrietta!

Im soo chuffed.. and getting some White Jade X Rodatzi, which if bred, i should get some normal white jades... I got a website going, so click on there for any for sale soon.


----------



## LucyJames

_jake_ said:


> Guys, you'll never gues what!!.. Basically, today, I took my GALS (supposedly A.Fulica) to a breeder (a friend of a friend) and mine are exactly the same as A.Henrietta!
> 
> Im soo chuffed.. and getting some White Jade X Rodatzi, which if bred, i should get some normal white jades... I got a website going, so click on there for any for sale soon.


Yay Jake.... I joined your Exotics forum too  I'll be looking out for your fancy ones being advertsied  Though I imagine, still sharing a house with my parents, I may get killed should I get too many more, lol...!!!


----------



## stainthedane

Hey guys, for simple garden snails, I want to breed them...
How many can I keep together in a 1 gallon tank?


----------



## GlitterBug

A.Henrietta?

I've never heard of these before, I can't even find them on the species list >.<

EDIT:
Just read up about the first venomous snail!!! (And no, not the silly cone snail because they live under the sea)

Madness!


----------



## LucyJames

GlitterBug said:


> A.Henrietta?
> 
> I've never heard of these before, I can't even find them on the species list >.<
> 
> EDIT:
> Just read up about the first venomous snail!!! (And no, not the silly cone snail because they live under the sea)
> 
> Madness!


Oooohhhh....what is it called...?


----------



## _jake_

LucyJames said:


> Yay Jake.... I joined your Exotics forum too  I'll be looking out for your fancy ones being advertsied  Though I imagine, still sharing a house with my parents, I may get killed should I get too many more, lol...!!!


cheers


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Is it absolutely necessary for GALS to have a cuttlefish bone ?

How long does the cuttlefish last ?

Thanks.


----------



## stephenie191

Cookaaaaay said:


> Is it absolutely necessary for GALS to have a cuttlefish bone ?
> 
> How long does the cuttlefish last ?
> 
> Thanks.


110% - otherwise their shells won't be strong and they won't get the nutrients they need.

AGES

Depends how many Gals you have but they do love it


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Thanks


----------



## GlitterBug

You can use calcium poweder as well, some of my old snails wouldn't touch cuttle so I fed them milk and banana. But the poweder calcium is good. Fully grown snails don't always need it and goes off, if you use it though, wipe it down with a damp cloth, rinsing cuttle with water will make it go soft and off >.<


I can't remember what they named that snail but two men handled them and had a really bad time. Sounded funny but I wouldn't touch em again after that >.>


----------



## LucyJames

*In the spirit of snails and beer....*

Anyone up for snaily meet-ups...? 


Or just a bunch of snail mad peeps getting together to wreak havoc someplace sometime :lol2:

:2thumb:


----------



## Snailgirl

stainthedane said:


> Hey guys, for simple garden snails, I want to breed them...
> How many can I keep together in a 1 gallon tank?


This should help 
The 'Rule of Thumb' Snail Calculator Beta Version 0.9.2


----------



## _jake_

I use calcium and multi-vitamin powders, and a cuttlefish bone. It's alot like reptiles, if you dont provide them with calcium or in this case UVB, they will become ill.

Wooop, thought i'd say that my snailey forums comming along great!! .. looking for members, as always


----------



## potter

*giant african land snails ideas*

we have a giant african land snails owned him about 6 month now on his own but last nighthe layed eggs and i dont no how 

anyone got any thoughts on this please

thanks


----------



## stephenie191

potter said:


> we have a giant african land snails owned him about 6 month now on his own but last nighthe layed eggs and i dont no how
> 
> anyone got any thoughts on this please
> 
> thanks


They can keep a hold of sperm for a long time after they mate.

Unless you want hundreds of snails, and they don't sell for anything much, 10p each if your lucky.

I would freeze them and then throw them away : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Hiya everyone, I just started using this site recently, and found this thread. God, I LOVE snails! Just thought I'd say hello, since I've spent ages reading through all the posts and looking at everybody's pics. I have only 2 GALS (A. fulica) at the mo, but I'm looking out for different types (A. achatina, A. marginata, A. iredalei). If you have any going, and you're willing to post, I'm your girl! I also have a collection of other land snails, which include H. aspersa, C. hortensis, and other unknown (so far!) species. Will try and upload some pics of my snails and their homes soon.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Okay, well ...here's my GALS, Yoshi and Zulu, and their home:

































And a couple of my other beasties:

























there's more on my user page, and no doubt I'll be uploading loads more, I am so snap happy!


----------



## Pleco07

Ooh just caught my A. iredalei mating. I didnt think they would be old enuff yet but I was wrong by the looks of it. They are 6 months old, we'll see if they are successful...


----------



## LucyJames

I hope they are  

(or it's a wasted 3 hours, lol!)


----------



## _jake_

Cool.. im always looking out for more gals and eggs!. If anyone needs to sell any or look for ones for sale, come on this forum - PGALS - Home


----------



## Pleco07

LucyJames said:


> I hope they are
> 
> (or it's a wasted 3 hours, lol!)


They're still locked, ive lost count on the hours now :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

ooh ooh! At the risk of being premature, congrats, and can I please have a couple of babies if you're selling?  Just got outbid on a pair on eBay


----------



## Pleco07

Yeah, no worries

I'll hold a few back for myself but i'll be selling the rest on here if anyones interested, providing i get any


----------



## stephenie191

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, no worries
> 
> I'll hold a few back for myself but i'll be selling the rest on here if anyones interested, providing i get any


They can hold sperm for AGES . . . so it may be months and month before they lay eggs (in your case give birth! LOL) or might only be less than a month. . .

i think it varys! 

Good luck with them, Iredalei are my FAVE!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*My new babies!*

Got my baby albinos today. So excited by the cuteness I still haven't decided on names! Here's a pic of their new home:









And the babies themselves:


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Ooh just caught my A. iredalei mating. I didnt think they would be old enuff yet but I was wrong by the looks of it. They are 6 months old, we'll see if they are successful...


Just taking out the old moss and replacing is with fresh stuff and found LOADS OF BABIES!!!


----------



## Pleco07

got 20 babies, unfortunatley had 3 empty shells​


----------



## Pleco07




----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Awwwww, congrats. They are so cute. I want babies!! (snails, that is). Hope one day I find some.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*Identify my snail?*

Hiya all, I got this 'free to a good home' land snail today, and the woman I got him from didn't know anything about snails, so had no idea what type he was! All she knew is that he's 3 years old. I'm quite new to African snails, but I'm not sure if he is a normal fulica, as he is so stripy! And his shell is bumpy where the stripes are when you run your finger along it. I only have 2 fulica, and they're only about 6 months old, but they're marbled, and totally smooth shelled. Still, I have never actually seen with my own eyes until today, an adult! Plus, the bumpiness of the shell could possibly be due to lack of calcium, as the tank he was in did contain cuttlefish, but it looked like it had gone off a long time ago...  Here's a few pics anyway, professional opinions much appreciated!

Without flash:

















With flash:

























I think he probably is a fulica, cos she bought eggs from eBay 3 years ago for a bargain price. I have posted this in The Snail Thread as well, sorry!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I have posted this in The Snail Thread as well, sorry!


heh, this is The Snail Thread! I copied and pasted and obviously didn't check before posting! :blush:

It's been a long day...


----------



## _jake_

look's like a tiger too me


----------



## GlitterBug

Thats not a tiger snail.

Tigers have a round apex, it looks like a normal fulica and I've had a few fulica's with very stripey shells.


Tiger's tail, kind looks like a dragon's tail.









Tiger's red lip









this is a tiger
http://www.achatina.de/riesen_s/acha169a.jpg


----------



## shep1979

its not a tiger


----------



## Pleco07

Im still not sure

A. achatina normally have a darker foot and more of a zig zag stripe patterning.

im torn between A. elegans (trying to find pic of one for you (sub species of A. achatina)), a large good looking A. fulica or possibly an A. panthera

How big is the shell, length wise?

What ever it is its gawjus and im SUPER jealous :whistling2:


----------



## GlitterBug

I wouldn't say a panthera, he looks like one of my A.fulica I don't think it would be a sub-species of A.A because of it's Apex


Try looking on these 

http://www.freewebs.com/kevdavies/mysnails.htm

http://www.petsnails.co.uk/species/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achatina


----------



## Pleco07

GlitterBug said:


> I wouldn't say a panthera, he looks like one of my A.fulica I don't think it would be a sub-species of A.A because of it's Apex


 
I would probably put my money on fulica, just never seen one with such pronounced stripes.

But your snail knowledge is far greater than mine so your probably right :notworthy:


----------



## RepBex

Damn u people i miss my snail now  and want another :bash:


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl I'm actually not that good, I know a few people who know tons of things about snails which put me to shame. I spent allot of my time sat reading and watching documentaries on snails.

My snail died a few days ago  

I would keep them again but I'm trying to find homes for my rabbits as the cost on their food and bedding has shot up and I can't afford to keep buying it. I love Two tone's most prettiest snails ever...I would love to keep them again.


----------



## Pleco07

RepBex said:


> Damn u people i miss my snail now  and want another :bash:


I got some 7 week old A. fulica's if your interested?

£2.50 posted


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Thankies everybody! I thought from the start it was more likely to be a fulica. Much more so than a Tiger, cos although I don't know loads about them (yet!) I've been scouring sites looking at pics and reading about them. My guy's body doesn't look like a tigers either. 

Thanks for the links and stuff, will be sure to look at them all (and take closer looks at my snail) when I've got more time. Had to get my torts in their new home quickly so he could go in their old home yesterday!

Either way, I love him, and don't really care what he is  Definitely my best day's work for a while, the woman I got him from gave me the tank she kept him in and a huge heatmat. For free, bless her  I've moved him though, cos his tank was a bit wee, and needs a proper thorough clean.


----------



## Pleco07

Had to add this pic, so cute!

One of my smaller A. fulica

Squirt...










Escaping bath time


----------



## Dusk

Such an expressive face


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*I may have just received 4 iredalei babies...*

Hi all, still got to do more research on my Herculean snail (think I may call him Hercules!) but just thought I'd post what a pleasant surprise I had this morning!

Thought I'd bought 1 rodatzi baby from someone on eBay, but firstly, she sent 4! Which is lovely. Secondly, I think they may be iredalei. Will put a pic up when they are bit bigger, they are super tiny just now, less than 5mm. Expected them to be a bit older, but I think they've all survived the post ok. Even thought they weren't packaged brilliantly :-|

I know that rodatzi babies often don't have a yellow shell until they get a bit older (that's what I read anyway) but these 4 are clearly very light shelled, and have what looks like light bodies too. They look like your pic of iredalei babies Pleco, but since they're so tiny I'm not 100%. The listing on eBay simply said 'little land snails' and when I asked the seller if they knew what type they were, they just said they were from their yellow shelled snail. So I assumed rodatzi. And it was really cheap so I thought 'why not?' Anyhoo, what a lovely little surprise!

Now I'm off to do more research on my big guy!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oh my god, check out this snail! Who doesn't want one?  It's a sea snail, discovered in 2007. I'm planning a marine tank...now where can I find one....


----------



## GlitterBug

This was one of my baby hamillie







Most snails when born have pure white flesh and yellow shells, can you get pics of the babies 

These are my old snails  I miss having them all


----------



## GlitterBug

Finally my OH has decided I can have two snails. I've just ordered some from a invert site  two Archachatina marginata [pet hybrid] - hatchling (3cm)

Hopefully I will get them next week, I already have a tank and water bowls, plants and cuttle. Just need substrate and to stock up on food  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Pleco07

Just sent payment for 4 hatchling A. achatina......oooh I cant wait!!!!​ 
:2thumb:​


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

GlitterBug said:


> This was one of my baby hamillie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most snails when born have pure white flesh and yellow shells, can you get pics of the babies


All the babies I have weren't nearly as light as these ones I got today, but again, they are so tiny, that I just don't know! All my others were a bit older before they were posted to me. The best part of the surprise was getting 4 though!  Will put up a pic if I need to when they're a bit bigger, I don't even know if my awesome camera will get them clearly enough just now! Will try though.

Glad you're back on the snail trail GlitterBug


----------



## GlitterBug

Well hopefully the are ire's  

Well some fool on Ebay is bidding £60 on a white fleshed Margie....I bought one last year for £8 >.< but today I bought two normal Margies


----------



## bothrops

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh my god, check out this snail! Who doesn't want one?  It's a sea snail, discovered in 2007. I'm planning a marine tank...now where can I find one....


Thats a pretty average photoshop! Would be cool if it was real though!


----------



## Pleco07

GlitterBug said:


> Well hopefully the are ire's
> 
> Well some fool on Ebay is bidding £60 on a white fleshed Margie....I bought one last year for £8 >.< but today I bought two normal Margies


 
I started bidding on a breeding pair of A, achatina on ebay, after going upto £41 I emailed the seller. He told me he wanted £80!....I dont want them that bad lol.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

bothrops said:


> Thats a pretty average photoshop! Would be cool if it was real though!


 Wouldn't it?! :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Jeez!!!

People these days think snails sell for alot of money XD I can't people are bidding £60 on one snail! It's mad XD

Check these monsters out
Euglandina rosea, the rosy wolf snail.


----------



## Pleco07

GlitterBug said:


> Jeez!!!
> 
> People these days think snails sell for alot of money XD I can't people are bidding £60 on one snail! It's mad XD
> 
> Check these monsters out
> Euglandina rosea, the rosy wolf snail.


 
Perfect!

I could get one of those to eat all the fulica hatchlings instead of posting them each week :whistling2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl XD 


My god have you seen how much these are going for?!!!

MARGINATA LAND SNAILS~ ENORMOUS BREEDING PAIR & FOOD on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Jun-09 22:09:02 BST)
TIGER LAND SNAILS~ ENORMOUS BREEDING PAIR & FOOD on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Jun-09 21:56:23 BST)


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Mental!


----------



## stephenie191

HIYA SNAILY FOLK!

Anyone got a pair of fulica i can have for breeding?

(eggs will be food for my skink) I know, it's not nice but the adults will be pets!

Will pay postage, etc but don't want to spend alot on them : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Hiya Stephanie. I'm after one adult GAL as well (8-10cm shell size minimum, not fussy what type), if anyone can help. I want a big guy to live with my other big guy I got last week. I'm worried he's lonely! And I think he's a bit horny...


----------



## GlitterBug

Mental isn't the word! 

That guy/girl is clearly deluded with snails, I should be getting my two margies next week, I think the woman is posting them on Monday or Tuesday  Ohhhhhhh I can't wait. 

I've had a look around on Ebay for some fulica and can't seem to find any adults >.< Have you asked on petsnails or supersnails?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I know, it's a lot of money. Even if I had it to spare, i doubt I'd spend that! I adore snails, and love all mine to bits, but they don't need to be that expensive, do they?

Make sure we see pics of your margies when you get them settled in! 

I'm just about to post on the other forums just now, but for some reason I always come here first! I had a nosey on eBay as well, but no adults. Thanks for having a look as well


----------



## Pleco07

Ive got 2 sub adults (still have pattern shell) and 1 that is a bit bigger (shell is browning off like an adult and lays eggs).

That can send you if your interested? 

I'll get some pics



GlitterBug said:


> I've had a look around on Ebay for some fulica and can't seem to find any adults >.< Have you asked on petsnails or supersnails?





AnythingWithAShell said:


> Hiya Stephanie. I'm after one adult GAL as well (8-10cm shell size minimum, not fussy what type), if anyone can help. I want a big guy to live with my other big guy I got last week. I'm worried he's lonely! And I think he's a bit horny...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooh, yes I may be interested  Thanks so much


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh, yes I may be interested  Thanks so much


Well, it will cut down the amount of eggs I get and have to send out each week :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

hehe, glad to be of assistance. My new good looking monster snail needs the company methinks 

How much would you like including P&P? I'm off out soon, but will be back on here tomorrow evening, so don't think I'm ignoring you, or I've changed my mind! I never change my mind...:lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh, yes I may be interested  Thanks so much


 









As you can see the one in the middle, the shell is still healing. All my A. fulica were taken from my little cousins. Who picked them up aggressively and such like. But their all healthy.


----------



## Pleco07

Erm, not sure on price. Will have to sort out how to send them safely etc. Would you want next day delivery too - thats about £6 i think.

Plus its bank holiday monday so i wont be posting them out till tuesday (working solid all day 2mora )


----------



## Pleco07

The bigger one of the three has a shell of 4 inches, the smaller two have shells of 3 inches.


----------



## SandiskReptiles

what is the actual care of these fasinating creatures?

I have forever wanted one! and plan on getting one eventually.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Erm, not sure on price. Will have to sort out how to send them safely etc. Would you want next day delivery too - thats about £6 i think.
> 
> Plus its bank holiday monday so i wont be posting them out till tuesday (working solid all day 2mora )


That's fine, next week would be good. I don't mind if it's next day or 1st class, the post here's pretty good, and if you send 1st class they get here next day. But, whatever you would be happiest with. Like I said, I'm just about to leave for the night, but will be back tomorrow night (cos I'm addicted!) so just let me know what the price would be in total, when you know. Hopefully I'll be able to manage it! Thanks so much.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> That's fine, next week would be good. I don't mind if it's next day or 1st class, the post here's pretty good, and if you send 1st class they get here next day. But, whatever you would be happiest with. Like I said, I'm just about to leave for the night, but will be back tomorrow night (cos I'm addicted!) so just let me know what the price would be in total, when you know. Hopefully I'll be able to manage it! Thanks so much.


OK, no worries


----------



## care

Hi this is my first post in this thread.

I currently have 2 GALS and am getting some babies off pleco. I am also ordering some albino Gals too!

I am looking around at others to add to my collection and was wondering what you lot would choose between

Achatina ireldalei 
or
Albino achtina reticulata
If you had the choice between the two which would you choose and why?

And i will upload pics of my 2 snails i already have soon.


----------



## stephenie191

SandiskReptiles said:


> what is the actual care of these fasinating creatures?
> 
> I have forever wanted one! and plan on getting one eventually.


I wrote a care sheet in the exotic care sheet section, too much to tell you over here LOL: victory:

They are easy to keep and very easy to breed.



care said:


> Hi this is my first post in this thread.
> 
> I currently have 2 GALS and am getting some babies off pleco. I am also ordering some albino Gals too!
> 
> I am looking around at others to add to my collection and was wondering what you lot would choose between
> 
> Achatina ireldalei
> or
> Albino achtina reticulata
> If you had the choice between the two which would you choose and why?
> 
> And i will upload pics of my 2 snails i already have soon.


Iredalei are lovely but Reti's are so friendly, always looking about when you pick them up.
I prefer the normal Reti's over the albino because they have amazing ebony heads. . . 

beautiful


----------



## care

thanks. i just cant decide which ones i should get its a tough choice!


----------



## Pleco07

care said:


> thanks. i just cant decide which ones i should get its a tough choice!


Iredalei IMO

plus I have hatchlings :whistling2:


----------



## care

are your hatchlings for sale? 

pics please :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

care said:


> are your hatchlings for sale?
> 
> pics please :whistling2:


Yeah Im selling a few of them

This was them last week but they're double the size now. I'll get a better/more recent pic once camera has charged


----------



## care

oh How much are they going to be? they soo cute lol.

Ive really got the snail bug now.
do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## quadrapop

i know nothing about the species as they were just handed into the shop so i took 2 of them home but here are mine.

sue and steve (the kids where i work named them)


----------



## Pleco07

care said:


> oh How much are they going to be? they soo cute lol.
> 
> Ive really got the snail bug now.
> do you have pics of the parents?


£5 each (w/o p+p)

These are the parents, they are 7months old. I bought them from freekygeeky on here in November


----------



## care

ok let me know when they are for sale and i'll have a couple.

just let me know p+p when youve worked it out if thats ok?


----------



## Pleco07

care said:


> ok let me know when they are for sale and i'll have a couple.
> 
> just let me know p+p when youve worked it out if thats ok?


OK, no worries

I'll get back to you soon


----------



## Pleco07

Great pic of them drinking quadrapop


----------



## care

Pleco07 said:


> OK, no worries
> 
> I'll get back to you soon



ok then cheers.


----------



## quadrapop

Pleco07 said:


> Great pic of them drinking quadrapop


 
this was when i first put them in, they love that bowl obviously it is kept shallow. I had no interest in them before i got these two but they are great pets! what species are they though as i know nothing about them besides their care.


----------



## Pleco07

They look like Achatina fulica


----------



## quadrapop

thanks! id love an albino snail, so pretty!


----------



## Pleco07

All my snails

*Land Snails*

These are my fulica, I have 4 adults, 3 sub adults. Countless hatchlings and eggs.










Albino A. fulica, I have 6 of these










My A. iredalei, I have 2 of these plus 20 hatchlings










My A. immaculata, I have 2 of these











I also have A. achatina coming soon

*Water Snails*

My Pomacea Canaliculata (Black & Gold Giant Apple snails), I have 4 of these


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

God, I love snails. 

I got a new pet slug the other day. Found him in the garden, and I have named him Speckled Jim.

I'm actually not mad, contrary to what many people think. :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

ooh ooh, almost forgot! I have a clutch of eggs in one of my fish tanks. I think they came from my ramshorn snails. But it's hard to say, cos there are frogs, fish and 2 types of snail in there....

Does aquatic snail news count in this thread?


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> God, I love snails.
> 
> I got a new pet slug the other day. Found him in the garden, and I have named him Speckled Jim.
> 
> I'm actually not mad, contrary to what many people think. :whistling2:


Ive been tempted to get some slugs but im still not sure about them yet.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I found him when we were taking our bins out to be collected (found 2 more C. hortensis too!) and he was all pretty and speckly, so I took him in and made him a home from an ice cream tub. I made a window in the top and everything! Now I'm hunting for slugs as well as snails...


----------



## GlitterBug

Get Pancake slugs, they are lovely!!!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I found him when we were taking our bins out to be collected (found 2 more C. hortensis too!) and he was all pretty and speckly, so I took him in and made him a home from an ice cream tub. I made a window in the top and everything! Now I'm hunting for slugs as well as snails...


Im thinking about keeping Veronicella Sloanei (pancake slugs) or Arion rufus (euro red slug) but i cant decide.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yeah, I been thinking about pancake slugs. And other kinds too! I get ideas in my head and then get obssessive  Ah well, it's nice to have a hobby.


----------



## GlitterBug

Lawl aint we strange people XD


----------



## GlitterBug

There is a velvet slug too, other than that I'm not too sure


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

GlitterBug said:


> Lawl aint we strange people XD


We're the best people


----------



## GlitterBug

Indeed, we love the most strange things  who else would love them?

My OH hates snails...and he has a friend who is scared of them XD was great chasing him with a snail!


----------



## Dusk

AnythingWithAShell said:


> ooh ooh, almost forgot! I have a clutch of eggs in one of my fish tanks. I think they came from my ramshorn snails. But it's hard to say, cos there are frogs, fish and 2 types of snail in there....
> 
> Does aquatic snail news count in this thread?


What other kind of snails do you have in there and can you describe the eggs?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

As well as the Ramshorns, I have Tiger nerites, but apparently they require very specific conditions to breed, so is "highly unlikely they would breed in the home aquarium."

The eggs are about 2 or 3 mm, clear, no colour to them, except the babies inside. That look bigger every time I look at them! I think only 1 egg is empty. Not sure how many there are, as they're stuck to the corner in the tank, so can't see very well except on the part right up against the glass. Been trying to get a pic, but can't.

I'm guessing it's the Ramshorns, cos don't most aquatic snails breed when food is plentiful and the temp rises? I had to buy a new filter, so before that, there was a LOT of algae on the glass. Also, the Ramshorns were in a cold tank in the pet shop, but I slowly acclimatised them to my tropical tank (which sits at about 22-23 C) since I don't have a coldwater community tank.

What do you think? Also, any ideas on how to protect the hatchlings? The eggs haven't been touched at all by any of the other things in there, but I'm worried about the hatchlings, as I have semi-aggressive (so I believe) fish. Could move the eggs into a small tank to protect, but I'm unsure if moving them would be a good idea, since they are stuck to the glass! And their position in the corner is making it difficult for me to think up anything I could place over them. Maybe I'll just have to cross my fingers...


----------



## care

some pics of my two while they are having there bath


----------



## GlitterBug

I've asked about getting two tiger snails and I've caved and bought two of these


----------



## care

wow they are lovely looking snails. cant wait to add more to my collection.


----------



## SandiskReptiles

stephenie191 said:


> I wrote a care sheet in the exotic care sheet section, too much to tell you over here LOL: victory:
> 
> They are easy to keep and very easy to breed.


Thanks Steph!


----------



## GlitterBug

I know  

Sandi, join a snail forum too, not all snails need the same care, Limi's are very hard to keep and need hotter moist tanks to live in. Depending on the snail depends on their care. I think Steph wrote a great care sheet for normal Fulica's 

Most people keep fulica with heatmats, you don't have to as they are very adapt creatures and can be fine at room temp. 

Tigers and margies I know need heat but again, I found that my active tigers before like room temp.


----------



## SandiskReptiles

GlitterBug said:


> I know
> 
> Sandi, join a snail forum too, not all snails need the same care, Limi's are very hard to keep and need hotter moist tanks to live in. Depending on the snail depends on their care. I think Steph wrote a great care sheet for normal Fulica's
> 
> Most people keep fulica with heatmats, you don't have to as they are very adapt creatures and can be fine at room temp.
> 
> Tigers and margies I know need heat but again, I found that my active tigers before like room temp.


Yeah, i prefer the Fulica's anyhow  Although Tigers and Margies are beautiful too! But i'd end up with Fulica. Do you know of a good Snail Forum?


----------



## Dusk

Agreed, nerites aren't likely to be breeding 

If they are stuck to the glass or other surface underwater with clear jelly, they sound like ramhorns. These will breed in pretty much any conditions, and in vast quantities.  Usually the issue is not so much protecting the babies as not getting overrun with them. How many adult ramshorns do you have, and what fish in with them?

(I let mine breed, they come up with all sorts of fascinating colour varients if you leave them to it with a varied enough gene pool.  )


----------



## Dusk

SandiskReptiles said:


> . Do you know of a good Snail Forum?


I can reccomend the forum at petsnail.co.uk - fairly small, very active, wide variety of species represented  Also I shoot my mouth off a lot over there


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> Agreed, nerites aren't likely to be breeding
> 
> If they are stuck to the glass or other surface underwater with clear jelly, they sound like ramhorns. These will breed in pretty much any conditions, and in vast quantities.  Usually the issue is not so much protecting the babies as not getting overrun with them. How many adult ramshorns do you have, and what fish in with them?
> 
> (I let mine breed, they come up with all sorts of fascinating colour varients if you leave them to it with a varied enough gene pool.  )


I did have just the 2 ramshorns, but one has gone  Found his body floating around, completely out of his shell. Looked like the fish had been picking at it through the night too. Bummer. Well, if the babies do fine, at least he's left a legacy!

The fish I have in there are 1 angelfish, and 8 zebra and leopard danios. Also 2 dwarf African aquatic frogs. I was told the danios were semi aggressive, but mine are fine. They chase each other sometimes, but no nipping. I know angels can be aggressive ( I think the one I have left was responsible for the death of the other one, as I originally had 2) but he leaves the other fish alone and seems quite happy.

Agreed about being over run, but have just set up a big tank purely to collect aquatic snails, so if they take over my smaller tank, can transfer them. And no doubt the big tank will end up over run eventually too!


----------



## Dusk

AnythingWithAShell said:


> The fish I have in there are 1 angelfish, and 8 zebra and leopard danios. Also 2 dwarf African aquatic frogs.
> [...]
> Agreed about being over run, but have just set up a big tank purely to collect aquatic snails, so if they take over my smaller tank, can transfer them. And no doubt the big tank will end up over run eventually too!


I'm not sure about angel fish, but the others shouldn't eat the snails - or not all of them  The frogs might eat some when they're tiny.

Aquatic snails have their own kind of fascination - they seem to have a more developed sense of play than land snails. Surfing bubblestreams, and so on


----------



## GlitterBug

Supersnails is a nice friendly forum. Hardly any one on there who has a go at people. It's full of info and loads of people on there who sell and breed snails for a good price  also you get nice imports too.


----------



## GlitterBug

This is a great care sheet for Fulica's  


SuperSnails - Basic Care sheet


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> I'm not sure about angel fish, but the others shouldn't eat the snails - or not all of them  The frogs might eat some when they're tiny.
> 
> Aquatic snails have their own kind of fascination - they seem to have a more developed sense of play than land snails. Surfing bubblestreams, and so on


Ah, got up this morning and the eggs have hatched! Peered into the tank for about 10 minutes, but couldn't see anything! Hadn't had my customary 3 cups of coffee though. Will be keeping everything well fed until I can see if any of my babies survived. Thanks very much for the advice Dusk  Will get some pics if I find any of them!


----------



## GlitterBug

Oh yes, I'm so excited now! 

I got an email from the shop, they have sent my margies out :flrt: I should get them tomorrow some time  

Here is the two other snailies I'm getting 

Jadatzi 

8cm 









7cm


----------



## Pleco07

Nice looking snails Glitterbug 

Im looking for *Limicolaria flammea *if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Im also selling my *Iredalei *now they coming along nicely of anyone is interested, I'll try and hunt out a pic for you. Caught the adult pair mating again yesterday so may have some more at some point


----------



## GlitterBug

I can ask around for you  

I might be interested if some Ire's if they have more, don't think I should over do it for the moment though.


----------



## Pleco07

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/311255-achatina-iredalei-sale.html


----------



## rugbystar55

god didnt know snails could be soo nice looking


----------



## Pleco07

rugbystar55 said:


> god didnt know snails could be soo nice looking


Snails are the best, im contemplating downsizing my snake collection and increase my snail collection :whistling2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Pleco07 said:


> Snails are the best, im contemplating downsizing my snake collection and increase my snail collection :whistling2:



Don't!!!

Getting rid of my corn was the biggest mistake in my life!!!! (I had no choice when I moved in with my in-law) If you can re-home them with friends then it's ok.....I gave mine to a guy who said he had snakes, but I couldn't be sure so I worried about what would happen to him.

I feel sad though as he used to sleep up my trouser leg and I miss having there. 


I've been naughty though, I'm getting a larger rabbit hutch so I can keep all my rabbits in one unit. I was talking to my in-law last night when I was brushing the doe :flrt: Said I miss having baby bunnies and wish I didn't get my buck snipped, then moved on to say I need to find a lionhead buck for her to breed with. In-law didn't say a thing but smiled so i said later on if I can find a buck I will breed her  

I'm safe, I have room for two of the babies if I can't find homes for them all. Well three since I have two more hutches XD

GOD STOP STACIE GONA BE OVER RUN BY PETS!!!


----------



## Pleco07

GlitterBug said:


> Don't!!!


Not all of them just a couple, maybe one of the royals and my snow corn.
My BD has been offered a home by a couple on here.

Although it would be easier if i pulled my finger out and built a new rack to house them all. Then I would have space to set up a big water snail tank :whistling2:


----------



## GlitterBug

Got my two margies today  well plllleased!!!


----------



## Pleco07

Ooooo there nice........not sure i would let any of mine on my laptop though lol


----------



## GlitterBug

Jeeebus!!


I emptied the moss into the tub and out came another snail!! 

She sent me three!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## boabloketony

There are some great posts and pictures on this thread :mf_dribble:

I'll be moving my snails into bigger housing soon, can't wait to see their smiley faces lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

GlitterBug said:


> Jeeebus!!
> 
> 
> I emptied the moss into the tub and out came another snail!!
> 
> She sent me three!! :flrt::flrt:


Yay! They're beautiful GlitterBug  Love it when peeps send an extra, it's very kind. I'm waiting on a couple of Jadatzi like the ones you're getting, but smaller. We got them from the same person  

Seriously though...how much do snails rock?


----------



## stephenie191

I got around 200 fulica eggs today, 40 odd had already hatched on the way!

LOL

They're going to be feeding food however does make me want some as pets again:blush:


----------



## GlitterBug

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yay! They're beautiful GlitterBug  Love it when peeps send an extra, it's very kind. I'm waiting on a couple of Jadatzi like the ones you're getting, but smaller. We got them from the same person
> 
> Seriously though...how much do snails rock?


Lawl Ness?

She's great! ohhhhh we have siblings!
Yeah, tis nice when people send freebies but didn't know until I tipped the moss out. They are all sleeping now xD
I ordered 1. and 3. from ness.



stephenie191 said:


> I got around 200 fulica eggs today, 40 odd had already hatched on the way!
> 
> LOL
> 
> They're going to be feeding food however does make me want some as pets again:blush:


Esh Evil! well not really since it would be hard to re-home, and reptiles gotta eat something! 

Lawl you should so get some :whip:


----------



## stephenie191

GlitterBug said:


> Esh Evil! well not really since it would be hard to re-home, and reptiles gotta eat something!
> 
> Lawl you should so get some :whip:


Well, the way i look at it is they'll be spoilt up until then. . . so not too bad.

I'm thinking Reti's - black ones though, they are my fave :no1:


----------



## GlitterBug

stephenie191 said:


> Well, the way i look at it is they'll be spoilt up until then. . . so not too bad.
> 
> I'm thinking Reti's - black ones though, they are my fave :no1:


Lawl fed only on the most filling veg, make em nice and plump.

You can get reti's from bristol inverts, the dark ones  and the white fleshed ones


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Heeheehee I went to my folks' for tea today and came home with a teeny, a medium, and a large H. aspersa. I ACTUALLY did save them, cos they were in the compost bin. So, I did a good thing 

Yay, more for the brood! Now, to edit my siggy....


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Heeheehee I went to my folks' for tea today and came home with a teeny, a medium, and a large H. aspersa. I ACTUALLY did save them, cos they were in the compost bin. So, I did a good thing
> 
> Yay, more for the brood! Now, to edit my siggy....


Ive been tempted to get some native species, im undecided though lol


----------



## bothrops

Hi Guys

As a veteran pet keeper (20+ years keeping everything from ordinary companions (dogs, cats, hamsters, rabbits) through to many exotics (breeding and keeping snakes and lizards and also successfully keeping many inverts (T's, milli's, fruit beetles, mantids etc)) I have a very embarrasing confession.......






...I.......






....can't believe I'm going to admit this.......





.....I....




..can't .......




......keep snails :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: !




....I just don't know what I'm doing wrong. I bought three seperate lots from Ebay - 10 small (1-2cm), 2 large (4-5cm) and 3 small (2-3cm) 'jade albino' whatever they actually are!

I have them in an 18L RUB half filled with soil. They have fresh water and a cuttle bone at all times and are sprayed daily. They are fed daily with a variety of leaves and veg (salad leaves, butternut squash, cucumber etc). I keep them slightly warmer than room temp as they live on top of one of my vivs. I bought them so I would have loads of free BTS food for Jo-jo but I have lost more than half of them already - they just keep retracting into their shells and dying?


What am I doing wrong? How can I get them to grow big and strong and make lots of babies? Is their something obvious I'm doing wrong? Could it be the snails themselves (inbreed/weak etc?)....


....please help......


..I feel an utter failure .........



:blush:


Cheers

Andy


----------



## stephenie191

First off NUMBER 1000 !:notworthy:

Right, 

what temp is their home?

From personal experience i have found they thrive at room temp,

it is possible in this hot weather, the tub is getting too hot.

Also, is it in sun light? 

Their diet seems fine, i'm happy to give you moe advice via PM as i don't come on here as much.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Don't beat yourself up about it! I'm quite new to African snails, but I think food etc sounds fine too. I'd guess temp is the most likely cause. I keep mine in mostly faunariums, but some RUB or similar, at room temp, not in direct sunlight. So far, so good  

I suppose there could be a chance the snails weren't healthy when they came to you. How long did you have them before they started dying? 

Hope you have more luck soon.


----------



## stephenie191

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Don't beat yourself up about it! I'm quite new to African snails, but I think food etc sounds fine too. I'd guess temp is the most likely cause. I keep mine in mostly faunariums, but some RUB or similar, at room temp, not in direct sunlight. So far, so good
> 
> I suppose there could be a chance the snails weren't healthy when they came to you. How long did you have them before they started dying?
> 
> Hope you have more luck soon.


Yeah, i don't know about you but i've found they don't do well in warm temps.

I keep mine without a heat mat and at room temp, they seem to do ok, i also think probably temps OR previous owner : victory:


----------



## bothrops

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Don't beat yourself up about it! I'm quite new to African snails, but I think food etc sounds fine too. I'd guess temp is the most likely cause. I keep mine in mostly faunariums, but some RUB or similar, at room temp, not in direct sunlight. So far, so good
> 
> I suppose there could be a chance the snails weren't healthy when they came to you. How long did you have them before they started dying?
> 
> Hope you have more luck soon.


only a matter of a week or so before they started going - could be something bad in one of the three 'batches'?

Looking like temps may be the issue




stephenie191 said:


> Yeah, i don't know about you but i've found they don't do well in warm temps.
> 
> I keep mine without a heat mat and at room temp, they seem to do ok, i also think probably temps OR previous owner : victory:


Thanks for all your help via pm Steph - much appreciated

Cheers

Andy


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I've never really tried them at hot temps, but the room I keep them in is warm-ish. I got an adult free the other week from someone local, and she had been using a heatmat (which she gave me too) but I haven't used it. He's doing fine without it, I reckon. 

As far as I know, my snails are acting normally - Active in the evenings/through the night, snoozing during the day, slightly burrowing in the substrate, and munching most of what I put down to them!


----------



## GlitterBug

Jades are known to just die without cause, they say it's because of their genetics, some have bad genes and some are healthy. 

I would move them into a cooler area, if the tub is still too warm you can buy marble slabs/pebbles that will still cold and keep the snails cool. 

I've had problems with snails and heat mats before, one snail buried itself and over heated.

However if things don't change and they still die, then it's most likely to be an illness or genetics. A few months back all my snails started dying and one by one they dropped like flies. It can be from food you have fed them, something in them that's been bad. My sister is having problems with her snails too, two have died the same way, huge bubble coming out of their shell, then a long white thing coming out when they die. I'm sure they have worms.


----------



## Pleco07

I've also read that the genetics behind jades make them weaker and more fragile. Personally I've never had any premature deaths for any species.

May be a heat issue. I dont heat any of my tanks, they are all housed in the same room as the reps though which sits at around 23-25*C.


----------



## GlitterBug

Pleco07 said:


> I've also read that the genetics behind jades make them weaker and more fragile. Personally I've never had any premature deaths for any species.
> 
> May be a heat issue. I dont heat any of my tanks, they are all housed in the same room as the reps though which sits at around 23-25*C.


Yeah, it's due to the mass inbreeding that they did in china for food. 
In the past I've had very healthy Jades but some did have bad shell growth.


----------



## stephenie191

Well My fulica seem to be on steriods or somthing! They hatched tuesday, and are already 4 times bigger ! 

It always amazes me how fast they grow.

I'll get some pics up. . . They love their cucumber:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

My fulica having a drop of beer last night :2thumb:










They all lifted their heads and had a frothy mouths :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

That is supremely awesome! Everybody should drink beer on Saturday nights. What kind of beer do you give them, or is any kind alright? I think I may have to get some for mine.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> That is supremely awesome! Everybody should drink beer on Saturday nights. What kind of beer do you give them, or is any kind alright? I think I may have to get some for mine.


 
I just give them wot ever im drinkin, which at the moment is a cheap french beer (5%), I love it and so do they by the looks of it.

I leave some in the bottom of the bottle a shake some of the fizz out of it a bit before i give it to them. They dont seem to like too much fizz.


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> As you can see the one in the middle, the shell is still healing. All my A. fulica were taken from my little cousins. Who picked them up aggressively and such like. But their all healthy.


These are now on their way to Anythingwithashell :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Woop woop!


----------



## Pleco07

Just collected up another 2 clutches of fulica eggs from the adults enclosure and found a crafty little hatchling. Must be about 2 weeks old, im suprised it didnt get through the air holes when it hatched. I check the tank for eggs every 3rd day so must of missed it each time lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah yes, they are wily little things


----------



## Pleco07

Think my little brother has the snail bug too. I gave him two hatchling fulica about a month ago that he's looking after. He has suddenly rushed in with a tiny Helix aspersa asking if he could have another tank to set it up in lol. He's only 5


----------



## derek n

I bought 2 GALS today


----------



## Pleco07

derek n said:


> I bought 2 GALS today


Welcome to the fold : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Think my little brother has the snail bug too. I gave him two hatchling fulica about a month ago that he's looking after. He has suddenly rushed in with a tiny Helix aspersa asking if he could have another tank to set it up in lol. He's only 5


That is so cute. You have succeeded in converting him to the snail way. Congrats!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

derek n said:


> I bought 2 GALS today


Yay! Welcome to The Snail Thread. We're all lovely, we are


----------



## GlitterBug

Whoop! 


I've been busy, OH's sister is moving out in a few weeks time, so been busy looking for wallpaper and furniture to go in it for a new bedroom  

Just had to get hose pipe out on rabbit hutches because I found a maggot crawling around when I was cleaning them out >.<

I took snails outside the other day when it was raining  My new Jadatzi's loved it! 

Hopefully when I move into the bigger room I can save up to buy a terra tank for the snails :flrt:


----------



## Pleco07

My A. achatina are being posted tomorrow!


----------



## derek n

Pleco07 said:


> Welcome to the fold : victory:





AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yay! Welcome to The Snail Thread. We're all lovely, we are


Cheers guys


----------



## Vase

Pleco07 said:


> My A. achatina are being posted tomorrow!


Likewise. Well, today. And I've got Fulica and White Jade eggs in the incubator. Should be interesting :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

Just got my little A. achatina's today, they are super cute. I'll get some pics up soon


----------



## shanekent

I took some snails in as a rescue last week, 2 adults, big buggers too, shell's measure 130mm, also 9 youngsters of various sizes, not sure of the species though, possibly fulica, will take some pics


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*My Family*

Hiya everyone
I thought it was about time I posted pics of all my kids, since my collection has grown considerably since I joined! (plus, I posted most of these pics on SS, so it's only right..

First up are my fulica:
This is my giant rescue fulica, with a smaller adult and 2 sub adults, from Pleco07








My first 2, Yoshi & Zulu








Another rescue 3 (they hadn't had any calcium source for their first 4 months. As soon as I put some in, they were all over it!:








This is my 3 baby hamillei:








2 baby Albino fulica:








2 baby jadatzi:








2 juv jadatzi:
















1 adult rodatzi and 3 juv albino retics:








Helix aspersa:








Helix aspersa maxima (normal & albino), & I believe, Helix pomatia:








Cepaea hortensis, Cepaea nemoralis, more aspersa:









I have 3 C. marginella too, but they were hiding when the camera was out 

Aquatic snails (don't have pics of them all!):

















So that's all my snails (well, most of them. It's difficult to get them all together for a pic. There's no telling them to pose!

Always on the lookout for more snails, so if you get any babies...
Won 10 garlic snail eggs on eBay yesterday, so that's interesting.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Just got my little A. achatina's today, they are super cute. I'll get some pics up soon


Wooo, ooh yes, pics please...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

shanekent said:


> I took some snails in as a rescue last week, 2 adults, big buggers too, shell's measure 130mm, also 9 youngsters of various sizes, not sure of the species though, possibly fulica, will take some pics


Hurrah! Rescuing snails is great.


----------



## Pleco07

My 4 new additions...


----------



## GlitterBug

Awwwwwwww

They are lovely


----------



## Pleco07

Dawn, your jadatzi are gawjus :mf_dribble:

Nice setups too, mine look rubbish compared to yours :notworthy:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

My oh my, I have 59 snails. 69 if all 10 garlic snail eggs hatch. Ooo-er. Good job my OH is understanding. Tough really, if he wasn't.. :lol2:
OK, I'm going to stop doing random posts and go wash my hair (it's a hard life...)


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Dawn, your jadatzi are gawjus :mf_dribble:
> 
> Nice setups too, mine look rubbish compared to yours :notworthy:


Aww thanks. Your 4 babes are beautiful  I got the jadatzis from someone on SS, as did GlitterBug  if you are a member of SS, she may have a few left, but I don't know.

As for my setups, well I like them to look pretty, but it's so much more work when cleaning, so you're probably more sensible than me! Maybe I'll simplify them when (if) I ever find a job...! Have just been adding more to them, branches/driftwood for them to climb on.

Okies, must wash my hair. 'ma heid's loupin', as they say in my parts


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Always on the lookout for more snails, so if you get any babies...


I still have some Iredalei for sale if you interested :whistling2:


----------



## Vase

My two Tigers arrived safely today too. Awesome lil' things. I'm sure they won't be little for long!....lol

Stupid question but what's 'SS'? Is it a forum for snail loving Nazis :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

SS = super snails, its a forum for snail lovers. I think im a member but im far too addicted to RFUK to venture off


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> I still have some Iredalei for sale if you interested :whistling2:


Ooh yes I would be. But I'm skint! So unfortunate. How many have you left? Trying to gauge my chances of getting some from you when I can afford it!

Mind you, your iredalei have produced more than one batch of babes haven't they? So even if not this time, next time hopefully


----------



## Vase

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh yes I would be. But I'm skint! So unfortunate. How many have you left? Trying to gauge my chances of getting some from you when I can afford it!
> 
> Mind you, your iredalei have produced more than one batch of babes haven't they? So even if not this time, next time hopefully


Likewise. I've been looking for some Iredalei's for ages. Then just after I quit my job, I find some for sale. Bloody typical....lol


----------



## Pleco07

Well I think theres about 10 in there, ive seen them mating again but had no more babies yet.

I can just set sum aside for you if you like makes no difference to me


----------



## Pleco07

I'll get some more pics of them as they are bit bigger now


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooooh I'm getting excited! Would love it if you could set some aside for me. Muchly appreciated. Would like some a bit grown on, but happy to have babes if someone else gets in first on the older ones


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooooh I'm getting excited! Would love it if you could set some aside for me. Muchly appreciated. Would like some a bit grown on, but happy to have babes if someone else gets in first on the older ones


 
Not a problem, ive been tempted to put them on ebay but i would rather sell them on here or keep them :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yeah, at least on here you get to 'know' the people who would want them, and you can see pics etc when they grow up  

Plus, it doesn't cost anything to sell through forums! :whistling2:

eBay would be fab if it wasn't for the fees. You rack up some amount of fees when you're selling loads of bits.


----------



## Pleco07

I think thats all of them, im keeping some though...


----------



## Vase

How much are you selling them for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pleco07

Vase said:


> How much are you selling them for, if you don't mind me asking?


£5 each


----------



## GlitterBug

Just bought ten Subulina octana Brazillian Trumpet Land Snail 

 WEEEEEEE


----------



## Pleco07

GlitterBug said:


> Just bought ten Subulina octana Brazillian Trumpet Land Snail
> 
> WEEEEEEE


Did you get them off tarantulabarn?

I was gonna get sum b4 but I was skint at the time :bash:

They look amazing, look foward to pics!


----------



## GlitterBug

On ebay I think his name is Gecko something or other and yeah  

I need to get my heatmat out!! will post pics when I get em


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I'm hoping to get those too! I think they're lovely. Was going to buy them ages ago, but he never replied to my messages on SS (prob cos he's a super busy guy). Now they're on eBay at a good price, but I'm so skint!

Had to pay my OH's car insurance (the whole amount!) on my credit card yesterday cos they had cancelled his policy a week ago (and sent us a letter dated 4 days AFTER they cancelled his policy) cos they never got his direct debit mandate. Which he sent to them about 2 weeks ago! So had to pay it all to get it reinstated. He'd been driving around for a week with no insurance. That's brill, considering he's a paramedic and firefighter. Driving is quite essential for his work...

Thank the lord he wasn't stopped for anything. And I'm not religious! Anyway, sorry about that, went off on a tangent there! I'm at home in The Snail Thread, so ranting comes naturally 

Bloody insurance company...


----------



## GlitterBug

I'm hoping that I can get them to breed  if they do I can always send a few to people for just postage.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, good luck 

I won garlic snail eggs on eBay, so hopefully they'll hatch soon. Won 10 but got about 13 or 14. I've also got 2 more clutches of eggs from my one aquatic ramshorn snail, so I'm already on my way to being over run :lol2:

Some of my british snails keep mating, but haven't found any eggs yet.


----------



## GlitterBug

I had a few grove snails, the nice coloured ones with stripes, they bred like mad but alot of their young died. 

I used to keep garlic snails, there is alot of them around here, I lost a few though as they managed to escape.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yeah, I've got a load of stripey snails too. Keep finding them around my recycling bins/boxes! So of course I have to rescue them 

I've never seen garlic snails before, not that I can remember anyway, except in pics. I'll bear in mind that they are good escape artists!


----------



## Pleco07

Ive just ordered 2 yellow shell rodazti from theverminator :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I seen them on eBay, they look lovely! I was so tempted, but I've got 1 adult rodatzi, 3 baby hamillei, 2 baby rodatzi x white jade and 2 unidentified babies from eBay 'that came from yellow shelled parents'! As well as my 2 new jadatzis. So I must not buy any more yellow shelled snails...have to repeat it, like a mantra!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

AnythingWithAShell said:


> So I must not buy any more yellow shelled snails...


At least not until I know what that lot are going to look like! :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

Seems I have a little trumpet snail in with my Apple snails, must of come in off the valis. I remember the odd snails that did dodge the clown loaches used to devour my plants.
Now im buying valis, egeria densa and others for them to munch on :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I got a few of these the last time I bought some apple snails. The girl in the shop gave me 3 of them for free, cos I don't think she knew what price they were supposed to be, or even if they were supposed to be there! Have yours got blue-ish shells and dark flesh? 

I think they're malaysian trumpet snails. They come in loads of different colours! They do have shell doors though, so can be useful for identification 

Apparently they breed easily too, and are livebearing.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I got a few of these the last time I bought some apple snails. The girl in the shop gave me 3 of them for free, cos I don't think she knew what price they were supposed to be, or even if they were supposed to be there! Have yours got blue-ish shells and dark flesh?
> 
> I think they're malaysian trumpet snails. They come in loads of different colours! They do have shell doors though, so can be useful for identification
> 
> Apparently they breed easily too, and are livebearing.


Well, im assuming they are trumpets a they have that shell shape. Im still learning about water snails tbh.
It has flesh the same colour as the bottom of an A. immaculata's foot, if u can iamgine that. It has a cream shell with what look like red'ish speckles (still pretty small but has doubled in size within a week).


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

They probably are trumpets, you get them with so many different coloured shells/flesh. Interesting little things, mine have grown quick too 

Water snails are interesting too. How much do apple snails remind you of wizards? Don't you think they look like they have long moustaches? :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> They probably are trumpets, you get them with so many different coloured shells/flesh. Interesting little things, mine have grown quick too
> 
> Water snails are interesting too. How much do apple snails remind you of wizards? Don't you think they look like they have long moustaches? :lol2:


 
I can see where you going with wizards, i just think of frenchmen :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Good call on the frenchmen :lol2:


----------



## snailkeeper

*oh thanks.*

i wondered who out bid me on the garlic snail eggs !!!! i had the right hump.id been winning them for days.then it seems anythingwitha shell wins em.rah......


----------



## snailkeeper

*or u spent ur money on my garlic eggs.!!*



AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'm hoping to get those too! I think they're lovely. Was going to buy them ages ago, but he never replied to my messages on SS (prob cos he's a super busy guy). Now they're on eBay at a good price, but I'm so skint!
> 
> Had to pay my OH's car insurance (the whole amount!) on my credit card yesterday cos they had cancelled his policy a week ago (and sent us a letter dated 4 days AFTER they cancelled his policy) cos they never got his direct debit mandate. Which he sent to them about 2 weeks ago! So had to pay it all to get it reinstated. He'd been driving around for a week with no insurance. That's brill, considering he's a paramedic and firefighter. Driving is quite essential for his work...
> 
> Thank the lord he wasn't stopped for anything. And I'm not religious! Anyway, sorry about that, went off on a tangent there! I'm at home in The Snail Thread, so ranting comes naturally
> 
> Bloody insurance company...


 or did u spend all ur money on garlic snail eggs.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2:
Sorry about that. I rarely bid on anything until the last 30 seconds! Unless I need to get rid of a Buy It Now!

If they all hatch we can swap some when they get big and strong! What snails do you have that you would swap a couple for a couple of garlic snails? 

or if you don't want to swap, I could send you a couple just for postage.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

meant to say, did you win the other eggs from the same seller?


----------



## snailkeeper

*hi.*

no,i didnt fancy them so much !! i keep giant apple snails.loads of eggs ! pink,purple,gold,gold n black.ivory.red with white bodys apples.margie,jade,albino.rods gals. trumpets,red,leopard,pink ramshorns.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

ooh I fancy some pink ramshorns! Someone from Germany is selling 10 on eBay for £20 incl P&P. Not got £20 though!


----------



## snaillover

hi,, just wondered if anyone can help,,, my snail started laying eggs yesterday and laid about 100 on top of the coir and did not bury them,, it was laying all day but not just in 1 place,, he was still eatting and sliming around the tank as normal,, i have collected all the eggs and they are now in the incubation tank,, do you think the eggs are going to hatch as never known them to lay like that usually they bury them and i have to hunt them out,, also he is still laying today hasnt stopped since 8am yesterday,, im just finding it a little strange


----------



## Dusk

It's pretty common for most gals to have a test batch of eggs, which are laid on top, before they lay their first real clutch. It's usually only a few though, and they're usually not fertile. Or, it may be your snail is just too lazy to burrow and dropped them any old place  Keep some and see what happens. If they're fulica, I wouldn't recommend hatching them all out unless you already have plans/homes for them.


----------



## GlitterBug

I received my snails today  

They are so cute and really tiny :flrt:


----------



## Pleco07

My two new additions

My two yellow shell Rodatzi


























They seem to be a lot more shy than my others, took them ages to come out of their shells for a piccy


----------



## Dusk

Tiny cute snails!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

All together now.....awwwwww


----------



## Pleco07

Bought this tank from ebay (3ft - 106ltr) got tank, unit, hood with uv light and starter and Blue LED strips, internal filter (only a small one but i got some bigger Fluvals in the loft), heater (not using it though) and other bits and bobs - gravel cleaner, gravel etc. All that for £32, not bad me thinks and it was only round the corner.

Perfect for my water snails, thinking I may need to get some more though or a shoal of fish. After keeping tropical fish for 8yrs and then not having any for 3yrs didnt think I would go back but im remembering how much I enjoy setting them up.

Still gotta kit it out with a load of real and fake plants but dont look too bad for now.

Standard light tube... 








Blue LED strips...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Looks good  Great bargain too. 

I set up a tank purely for water snails too, but only have 5 in there at the mo! Got about 20 hatchling ramshorns and more eggs waiting to hatch, so when they get big enough to handle, in they go! Might split them between my other 2 fish tanks as well though, cos that's a lot of ramshorns! I was planning to get 2 albino aquatic frogs to go in there, but they may eat any babies I get when it's fully stocked with snails. 

Mind you, would help keep the population in check!


----------



## Pleco07

Well If you get overun, I have space in my tank for more :whistling2:



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Looks good  Great bargain too.
> 
> I set up a tank purely for water snails too, but only have 5 in there at the mo! Got about 20 hatchling ramshorns and more eggs waiting to hatch, so when they get big enough to handle, in they go! Might split them between my other 2 fish tanks as well though, cos that's a lot of ramshorns! I was planning to get 2 albino aquatic frogs to go in there, but they may eat any babies I get when it's fully stocked with snails.
> 
> Mind you, would help keep the population in check!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Hehe, I'll remember that  

Seriously, I got 3 clutches of eggs from ONE Ramshorn! I did have 2, they mated, both laid eggs, then one died  Then I find two more clutches in the new tank, where only the one surviving snail has ever lived!

Dusk told me that Ramshorns can throw up really interesting colour variations when left to their own devices


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*RIP Aphrodite*

Aww, I'm bummed. One of the adult snails I got to keep my giant fulica Hercules company has died  

Went to feed them and say hello and there it was. Wasn't retracted into it's shell at all though, which I would have expected. It's head was right out, to the side. Anybody know what might have happened? (strange question, I know, anything could have happened really!) The others in the same setup are so far okay.

Anyway, just thought I'd share. It's therapeutic, don't ya know!


----------



## Pleco07

Was it one you got from me?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

It was, the biggest of the three. I named it Aphrodite cos I had grand visions of it making Hercules all love struck! And it did, but I never actually caught them in the act. Plenty of times it looked like that was where things were heading but I don't know if they did.

I'm daft :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

strange coz it was only a yungster and all the others are fine, even stranger that ut died out of the shell, hmmmm


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

That's what I thought, that they retracted if they were going to die. It's like 'something' happened, if you know what I mean. Although, it had been quite lethargic for a couple of days, lying, unburrowed with it's body out of it's shell, but it's head tucked in. I took it out and gave it a warm bath then put it down again by the food, but I don't know if it ate anything, or even came right out it's shell. Weird.

Been distracted by our new guide dog puppy, so haven't been staring at my snails quite so constantly!


----------



## Pleco07

The others and Hercules is fine tho?


----------



## GlitterBug

Could it of been to hot for him?


I remember when I was younger, I kept garden snails in plastic boxes. Well any way once I left them on the window cil and alot of them over heated. I bathed them all in cold water but alot of them were dead. Their bodies limpless out of their shell.


One time I remember giving my snails to my mom to take home, I got home the next day and she had killed them all....left them in the garden in the SUN!!

They were all black and crispy. I cried my eyes out but I do find it funny now.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> The others and Hercules is fine tho?


Seem to be anyway, will have a more thorough check in the morning. Their food had been being eaten though, so the others must have been the ones munching. Can't do it now cos I'll disturb puppy then I'll be up for hours while she wees then tires herself out again!



GlitterBug said:


> Could it of been to hot for him?
> 
> 
> I remember when I was younger, I kept garden snails in plastic boxes. Well any way once I left them on the window cil and alot of them over heated. I bathed them all in cold water but alot of them were dead. Their bodies limpless out of their shell.
> 
> 
> One time I remember giving my snails to my mom to take home, I got home the next day and she had killed them all....left them in the garden in the SUN!!
> 
> They were all black and crispy. I cried my eyes out but I do find it funny now.


Aww, it sounds funny the way you tell it, but I would cry my eyes out too! They're out of sunlight, under the window. It may have been a bit too cosy though, we had a couple of really cold days and their substrate felt icy cold to the touch, so gave them a heat mat for the afternoon. Did turn it off in the evening though, so I'm not sure.

It seemed like it's body was really firm, but this is my first dead GALS so I dunno! It looked almost like it's head had got stuck between it's shell and body...if that makes any sense! Which it probably doesn't, cos snails are flexible creatures! But it's head was right up against the shell, so much so that I could see a 'ridge' in it's flesh.

Maybe just one of these things.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oh my...I found another clutch of eggs from my ramshorn! 

And I found 2 babies from my MTS. I keep looking for more but not found any yet. Had a shift around of my aquatics yesterday, as I need to use my big tank for GALS instead of aquatic snails! Lucky my ex-tropical tank is big enough to house a good collection of aquatic snails! Scared now though to empty the big tank, cos I found 2 teeny MTS babies and I dunno if there's more.

Plus, strangest thing, I founf what seems to be a microscopic L. stagnalis baby in there! I did have a few stags in there, but they didn;t last long. Got them free with duckweed off eBay, but they died pretty much straight away. So how is there a baby?! And only 1 (so far anyway!)

Every so often I peer in the tank to see if I can see anything else to rescue before I empty it.

What is it with aquatic snails? Babies just appear :lol2:

So Pleco, if you want any ramshorns, I may have some going  Don't have enough tanks to split this many between! Planning to use one of my plastic faunarium type tanks (which some GALS will shortly be exiting) to let the ramshorns do what they want, see what colour variations I get. 

On a GALS note, I'm waiting for 2 immaculata and 4 cross breed fulica to arrive. Not sure what the cross breed is, as the parents were advertised as stuhlmanni, and the babies look mostly like retics, but some like normal fulica. Here's the pic from eBay:








very nice bloke, said he'd pick out the 4 most unusual patterned ones


----------



## Dusk

The 'cross-breed fulicas' are very likely a form of immac - but I've got some heading my way too so the might of several snail forums will be focused on identifying them soon


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2: 

Pics from both of us when we get them methinks


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooooh, I found more eggs....In my jadatzi/marginella tank. I'm reckoning they're marginella cos I think the jadatzis are still too young. Maybe. Oooh, it's like Christmas!

I also found a huge pile of H. aspersa and/or H. aspersa maxima and/or H. pomatia eggs, which have started to hatch! Awww, they're so tiny and cute huddled up on their bit cucumber 

My garlic snail eggs haven't started hatching yet though...


----------



## snailkeeper

*snap.*

snap.! ive just ordered some of these.should be recieving them today ! cant wait.also in same parcel some albino eggs.im excited ! sad i know ! i am.:lol2: am i bothered ! no not one jot ! will i be looking out the window at roughly 11 .45 for postie ! yes i will.do i have a life,? yes a very happy one sharing it with 3 kids first grandchild due in jan,and all my beautiful animals that i adore the 10 pups my bullmastiff had 3 weeks ago keep me on my toes! but love every minute of raising them,finding decent loving homes. roll on today.


----------



## Pleco07

UPDATE:
I got 20 trumpet snails yesterday to keep my lonely one company and 6 tiny little ramshorns. But think I may need some more ramshorn 
I thought fulica grow quick but these apple snails are much faster, need to get more pics me thinks.
Looks like I will be keeping most of my Iredalei babies as there doesn't seem to be much interest in them but their coming along nicely sharing a tank with the YS rodatzi pair.
The albino fulica will be moving into a bigger home soon as they are growing super quickly, just wish the little A.achatina wud start growin lol


----------



## snaillover

hi,

does anyone know what live plants i can put in my snail tank,,,????

i have a 5ft tank with 16 snails of various ages/sizes but it looks really bare with just a plastic plant there food bowl and there little house,

is there anything els i can do that the snails would like and would make it look better???

any ideas would be great


----------



## Dusk

They'll love some branches or bogwood to climb on and mine love hiding in flowerpots. A water bowl that they can doze in is also very popular 

My retics have great fun when I put their food in a hanging haynet, like you by for rabbits  They also found climbing the bird ladder I put in interestng.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> UPDATE:
> I got 20 trumpet snails yesterday to keep my lonely one company and 6 tiny little ramshorns. But think I may need some more ramshorn
> I thought fulica grow quick but these apple snails are much faster, need to get more pics me thinks.
> Looks like I will be keeping most of my Iredalei babies as there doesn't seem to be much interest in them but their coming along nicely sharing a tank with the YS rodatzi pair.
> The albino fulica will be moving into a bigger home soon as they are growing super quickly, just wish the little A.achatina wud start growin lol


 
Cool, well I've had my shift around, and I got all my baby aquatic snails into one bigger tank. When they get big enough to handle, I'll split some of them up into other tanks, and leave most of them in the 'breeding' tank. All the eggs have come from brown ramshorns so far and I don't know what the babies will look like, but I'm going to let them do their thing and see what happens. 

I definitely still want some of your iredalei's, but I'm so skint just now. OH gets paid tomorrow, and although it's all already spoken for, it'll clear our feet so should be able to get some quite soon if you still have any!

I sign on tomorrow (Joy. God I hate it) so might actually just get some of your iredalei over the weekend. Screw being skint! I love snails! I need snails! The make me complete.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I found a big Helix aspersa while out walking puppy tonight. His shell is almost completely white. Can still see the pattern faintly, but it's like he's covered in dried toothpaste!

Aww. I shall call him Chalky :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

Yeah, I'll definately have some iredalei, i'll post some pics later now they have grown a bit


----------



## GlitterBug

My Albinos I got from Ness have laid eggs  

So I should have a nice batch of mixed albino snails. 


Anythingwithashell:

If they are margie eggs they should be huge, and as far as I know Margies only lay a few eggs at a time.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

GlitterBug said:


> My Albinos I got from Ness have laid eggs
> 
> So I should have a nice batch of mixed albino snails.
> 
> 
> Anythingwithashell:
> 
> If they are margie eggs they should be huge, and as far as I know Margies only lay a few eggs at a time.


Yay on your eggs!

The eggs I found are quite big, but I've never yet seen GALS eggs with my own eyes so I'm not sure on the comparison. There were about a dozen I think. That's why I thought they were from the C. marginella, cos I'm sure I remember seeing on SS that they don't lay big clutches?

It could only have been them or the Jadatzis from Ness, but are they still too young maybe?


----------



## GlitterBug

The ones I got from ness have laid eggs and I thought they were to young xD 


Hang on, I have a picture of Fulica eggs










There ya go


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah well now, that's what they look like, but I've not got half as many as that. Found them when I was having a shift around, so maybe they've laid more in their new tank. Ah well, will have to wait and see! Thanks for the pic though


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*Look what I found!*

There's an alleyway just up the road form my mum's house, and it's got garages in it, and a lot of folks' back gates open out into it. I walked up it last night, and it's absolutely crawling with snails! I saw hundreds of helix aspersa and cepaea hortensis. I also found these guys - not sure what they are, I'm going to go try and find out now. Aren't they cute though? They have 'flat' shells! I picked up about 12 of them :blush:



















Also found this teeny thing. I think it might be a recently hatched cepaea hortensis. It's already got some banding on the shell, and there were loads of cepaea there.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

I have these two for sale,PETS ONLY £5 EACH


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I think my snails may be these - 









*Arianta arbustorum*


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Or this...








*Trichia striolata*


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I think my snails may be these -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arianta arbustorum*


That looks like one I picked up this morning on the way home from work. It has a huge part of its shell missing so Im not sure if it was last but it seems to be hanging on so we shall see.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, just give him plenty of calcium powder and cucumber. I've nursed a few back to health from broken shells, and it seems to work if you pile calcium powder on to cucumber, and rub it in a bit.  Hope he makes it!


----------



## Pleco07

Its a fairly large part of the shell missing (altho ive had fulica survive with a larger portion missing).

Im not very clued up on british snails :blush:

Heres some pics...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww poor beastie! But, if he's still alive and kicking, chances are he'll stay that way 

I think that may well be an A. arbustorum, I think I read that they sometimes have a bit paler banding. He's very pretty anyway.

I think the ones I picked up are the T. striolata. They look more like them, I think!


----------



## kennyshere

that looks like it's been got! but yeah, if he's still goin (tend to call all snails he for some reason) he preobebly will continue to do so. it's easier for them to mesh somethin back together form a hole than you'd think, I find cuttle fish help them build shells though. good luck with the cutie!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Had to share this pic! This is Selphie, my adult rodatzi hitching a ride on Hercules, my humungous fulica 










Awww!

Pleco, how is your poorly snail getting on? Still hanging in there?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Is geeking about Aquatic Snails allowed here? Or is it just land snails? :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Nope, aquatic snails are good too 

But pics will be needed, especially if you have any of the more unusual types


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Pleco, how is your poorly snail getting on? Still hanging in there?


Its doing great, shell is healing pretty quick. Shouldn't be too much longer before its all better again.


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Is geeking about Aquatic Snails allowed here? Or is it just land snails? :whistling2:


Im fairly new to aquatic snails and im totally fascinated by them, so geek away...


----------



## GlitterBug

A. arbustorum












And for your Strawberry snail

Life On An Oxfordshire Lawn: Strawberry snail (Trichia striolata)


 we get alot of strawberry snails around here, alot of people have gardens that are untouched so you find alot of beasties around xD 

I love Cepaea nemoralis, I used to have a few of them, One was red with brown bands, I had some double banded ones and some one banded ones. I remember having yellow, green and red coloured ones. The green one I found was small but deffo green!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, strawberry snail. How cute does that sound?


----------



## x Sarah x

Its _Cepaea nemoralis_


and please nobody house panthera with other snails, they are carnivorous and may prey upon your other GALS's however bigger they are...

Alot of people don't believe it or haven't had a problem, but alot of people will also tell you of how much trouble i got into proving the theory with a test that including putting a snail in with panthera and posting the results, it was not pleasant, but people wouldn't listen and for the sake of one life it saved hundreds more.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Nope, aquatic snails are good too
> 
> But pics will be needed, especially if you have any of the more unusual types





Pleco07 said:


> Im fairly new to aquatic snails and im totally fascinated by them, so geek away...


Yay! 
Righty then. 2 years ago: I got my first tropical fish tank. I innocently add one Giant Ramshorn snail, thinking it'd just look cool & thats it. 

Zebedee, my first Aquatic Snail:









Roll on to today:

Some of Zebedee's many, many offspring, from the last few clutches:










One of her eldest:










Three of my Apple snails, in pretty colours:










Snorkles at the ready!!










Tiger Nerite:










Horned Nerite snail, hitching a ride










& lastly, my newest editions two Sulawesi Elephant snails :flrt:
This one's body actually looks more purple IRL, but taking detailed photo's of snails isn't the easiest task.









As of yet I haven't seen this one out, he's just a shell that's in a different place everytime I look in the tank









In addition to these I've also got a load of Malaysian Trumpet Snails, but I have no decent pictures of those.

So thats my aquatic snail collection, not as amazing as it could be, but there's a few in there that I don't think are seen all that often. All in all I've probably got about 300 individuals, with babies coming all the time.

A lot of my friends think I'm an odd-bod for my snail obsession, and wonder why there are more pictures of my snails on Facebook than of me - but I trust that you guys on here are sympathetic to why I find them so facinating (& cute)

Hope I haven't bored you toooo much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pleco07

that horned one looks wicked. I only have apples, rams and trumpets so far :whistling2:

Far from bored me


----------



## Pleco07

How big do rams get? or does it depend on the different ones?

Mine are pretty small, and have brown shells with bright red flesh


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

The biggest I've ever seen was roughly 3inches diameter, the biggest I own is Zebedee, who's about 2.5inches.


----------



## GlitterBug

x Sarah x said:


> Its _Cepaea nemoralis_
> 
> 
> and please nobody house panthera with other snails, they are carnivorous and may prey upon your other GALS's however bigger they are...
> 
> Alot of people don't believe it or haven't had a problem, but alot of people will also tell you of how much trouble i got into proving the theory with a test that including putting a snail in with panthera and posting the results, it was not pleasant, but people wouldn't listen and for the sake of one life it saved hundreds more.


We've known about this for years, It's not 100% carnivorous as it can live with other snails. 

I also did a test with my snails, I let my Fulica hatch in the panthera tank and they panthera didn't bother with them. Most of the fulica were sold apart from one which lived happily with the panthera, allthough yes. It isn't advised any one do this as pantheras love eating shells


----------



## GlitterBug

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Aww, strawberry snail. How cute does that sound?


I know


----------



## Pleco07

Im thinking of selling my adult (normal) fulica. Ive offered them to someone on here but he's not got back to me yet so if anyone is interested?

I have 4 adults producing about 200-800ish eggs every 10days which i sell mostly to lizard keepers for grub.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Firstly - all those aquatic snails - lovely! I have 1 tiger nerite, and I did have a horned bumble bee nerite, but he died  Have been trying to get hold of different coloured apple snails, and wouldn't mind a giant ram (which are different to regular rams I believe). Hint hint, if you need to sell any of your offspring...  A loving home awaits... :whistling2:

Same happened with me, I had 2 rams, one died  but they both laid eggs, I've since found another 3 clutches of eggs from the one, single, solitary ram! :lol2:

And snails are AWESOME, so geek on here about them anytime you want  Welcome to the snail fold!

Secondly - I would love to buy your adults Pleco, but I'm afraid it's not practical for me to have to deal with that many eggs just now! I can't get to the PO often enough to sell them, and I'm so busy at times with the puppy, that I'd maybe miss some, then I would have to keep them once they'd hatch, then I'd have to get the OH to move out to make way for snail tanks...it goes on and on! :lol2:

Thirdly - What other snails do you have around in your area GlitterBug? Apart from my strawberry snails, which I found in a very specific little area, I usually only see hortensis, aspersa and very occasionally a nemoralis! If you have anything about that you could easily collect I would love to pay you to post some to me 

Might sound strange, but there's a lot of british snail types which are simply not present in Scotland!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'm not quite sure how different regular Rams are to Giant ones, but you're more than welcome to one or three if you like - just PM me how many you want & your address. No need for cash, it's not like I'm running short of them :lol2:

I've only got 4 apple's atm, three pink & one gold, but when/if they lay egg's I'm sure I'll report here. I bought my 3 pinks on ebay for £1 each, there's generally quite a few people selling them at any one time 

Interestingly, Rams are technically apple snails too, true Ramshorns are a completely different family *QI fact of the day*


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ahh, interesting stuff! Am about to PM you now 

On a seperate note, I finally found a plain, unbanded yellow cepaea snail tonight! First I've ever seen in this area  Not sure if it's a hortensis or nemoralis yet, but I will find out!


----------



## Pleco07

Ooh another load of Iredalei babies


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww congrats. I was meant to buy some from you, but all my money went right into the truck's tank. Bloody fuel  

On a lighter note, the eggs I found in my jadatzi/C. marginella tank have started hatching, and I'm pretty sure they are C. marginella! Woo, they'll maybe need to be upgraded to a tank of their own when they grow up 

Also have uncountable hatchling aspersa and/or aspersa maxima and/or Helix pomatia and/or some cross breed of those (!) and more eggs. Also found some slug eggs, so we'll see if they hatch. No idea what type/colour of slug laid these, as I have loads, all together!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Got 2 giant rams from CoinOperatedGirl today. They are stunning things! Have named them Michelin and Pirelli, cos they look like tyres! :lol2:

They have chunkier shells than normal rams, and have bodies like apple snails, with a shell door as well. Makes sense if they are a type of apple snail 

very lovely things, will get a pic when my camera battery's charged


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Truely excellent choice of names :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2: Must give the credit to the OH. He came home from a night shift this morning and was all sleepy and daft and thought they looked like tyres! I love it


----------



## Pleco07

From left to right

3 DAY OLD - 3 MONTH OLD - ADULT

:flrt:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Awwwww. Congrats  They are so cute.


----------



## Pleco07

Had a little helper today, my little brother Jake (5) helped me clean all the snails out. Now he's already had 2 hatchling fulica off me that are growing nicely (bout 10p size now) and yet he still manages to twist my arm and get 2 more hatchling fulica off me and a 3 month old iredalei.

He was eyeing up my yellow shell rods but he should be so lucky lol.

Looks like we have another snail enthusiast in the house lol.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Fan-tab-ulous! Get 'em while they're young! :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*New pics*

Well, I was getting snap happy (again) and thought I'd share some pics!

This is my communal setup, which contains 2 jadatzis, 4 unknowns (possibly x-breeds), 3 albino retics, 2 albino fulica, 3 C. marginella, and 2 hamillei. They will of course need separated when they get bigger. I even have tanks at the ready now! 









This is my sub/adult fulicas (and 1 rodatzi) in the 'big boy' tank. And some of them enjoying their new branch 


















And, here's Michelin and Pirelli, courtesy of CoinOperatedGirl  Aren't they gawjus?


----------



## snaillover

does anyone know if snails can get worms???

iv just gone to clean them out and found some tiny white worms wriggling on the glass of the tank and there is also quite a few on a pile of poo, im really worried by them and dont know what to do to get rid of them

any help would be great


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Snails can get worms, I'm afraid. Best advice I can give you is to buy some ground hemp seed from ebay (or Tarantulabarn on here usually sells it too), as it's a natural dewormer for snails.

I've found a few tiny little worms on some of my native snail tanks (none of the GALS yet, touch wood), so I'm planning to get some.


----------



## snaillover

thankyou so much il go look on ebay now


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

No bother, good luck with the deworming  

Also, if you haven't already bought some, try looking under the Fishing category on ebay, as ground hemp is used for bait too. I'm assuming it's the same thing basically. The one I saw specifically listed for snails was pure, ground hemp, with nothing else added. Same as the ones I saw for fishing bait.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oooh, my baby ramshorns are getting big  Some of them look like they have red bodies, while the others seem to have dark brown bodies, like the parents. They all seem to have similarly coloured shells (varying shades of brown).

Am contemplating buying some bright red ones to add to the mix :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I've contemplated some red rams in the past, got no more room atm though  Nice to see the Giants doing well. 

Anyone who thinks snails are slow should see them attack a piece of cabbage
Pic I took today within five mins of putting it in the tank:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2: What a great pic!


----------



## Pleco07

Have you got anymore giant rams CoinOperatedGirl?


----------



## Pleco07

Got some snaps of my water snails tonight...

Red rams...
















Trumpets...
















Apple (only one of them was out in the open)...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Thanks Dawn:lol2:



Pleco07 said:


> Have you got anymore giant rams CoinOperatedGirl?


Lots & lots & lots, as can be seen in the pic above - they're all between 6-12 months old, but believe me their mother is enormous. You're likewise welcome to a couple/few if you so wish - PM me : victory:

I love the red rams. When I have more tank space I really must get some. You're trumpets are really interesting me too, mine don't have those stripes, wonder if it's a morph? :hmm:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Fab pics Pleco. I think your trumpets are maybe spike trumpets, which are different to the normal MTS. I think they are a bit rarer, too 

Not sure though, but have seen pics of the spike ones and they have that sort of pattern. If they are, they should get more stripey as they mature, I think! 

How technical am I?! :lol2:


----------



## Lego

Snails gross me out but my daughter loves them so I've decided to bite the bullet and treat her to one. We've got a giant tiger land snail being delivered next week and she is absolutely ecstatic! Apparently his name is Sizzles lol 

Rach has always been fascinated by snails but her enthusiasm grew even more when her friend picked up a random snail off the floor a few weeks ago and gave it to her. Rach then proceeded to carry it around (very protectively) with her while we were shopping with the intention of taking it home and keeping it as a pet. She named it Daisy and was so thrilled it was untrue! As I'm not a fan of snails at all I didn't look at it properly until about 30 mins later and I realised it had a cracked shell and was actually dead. She was gutted!  I've been contemplating getting her a 'proper' snail since then and the other day I had a long chat with her and we ended up buying one lol. Will update with pics (grim!) when he arrives


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

ooh ooh, lucky lucky daughter, getting a Tiger as her first GALS  Will you be my parent? :lol2:

They get huuuuuge by the way, but I'm guessing you know that already


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Fab pics Pleco. I think your trumpets are maybe spike trumpets, which are different to the normal MTS. I think they are a bit rarer, too


Aha. That would make sense 

Lego - thats so sweet your daughter carrying her little snail around. At primary school me & my mate used to collect all the snails we could find then build them little 'houses' out of twigs & leaves. We were always quite peeved when we went back the next playtime & they'd all disappeared :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I used to do stuff like that too 

Remember that toy that had the advert tune 'Oh Penny what a wonderful world, you live in!' ? Think it's called Oh Penny, actually... :lol2:

Anyway, I had an Oh Penny treehouse, with a little swing that actually swung, and I used to collect snails to live in it, and put them on the swing and push them!

No wonder I've grown into a nutter


----------



## Melonhelmet

Im thinking about getting a snale or two from a shop here. He doesnt carry GALS so any other species to look at?


----------



## Pleco07

I have some Achatina fulica if you want some, I only charge for postage which is £1.50.

If your interested?



Melonhelmet said:


> Im thinking about getting a snale or two from a shop here. He doesnt carry GALS so any other species to look at?


----------



## Pleco07

Ooooh unusual ones, I just got them cheap off ebay :whistling2:



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Fab pics Pleco. I think your trumpets are maybe spike trumpets, which are different to the normal MTS. I think they are a bit rarer, too
> 
> Not sure though, but have seen pics of the spike ones and they have that sort of pattern. If they are, they should get more stripey as they mature, I think!
> 
> How technical am I?! :lol2:


----------



## Muze

Anyone know where i can get some tigers and margies from please? :2thumb:


----------



## bbear690

Just got some gal eggs for my dd 

How long do they take to hatch ?
she is at school at the moment so will be so happy when she gets home and i can finally let the garden worms back outside lol:2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Ooooh unusual ones, I just got them cheap off ebay :whistling2:


Yep, eBay is where I've seen the pics of the spike ones  There are some fab prices for them, and although there are a few on eBay, they are more unusual than the MTS 

Fab bargain for you Mr!


----------



## Lego

AnythingWithAShell said:


> ooh ooh, lucky lucky daughter, getting a Tiger as her first GALS  Will you be my parent? :lol2:
> 
> They get huuuuuge by the way, but I'm guessing you know that already


Lmao! If all it takes to keep you happy is a tiger snail then sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I knew they got big but how big is huge? Lol. When he arrives he's going into a 45x45x45cm Exo Terra but I'm hoping to get a custom built viv made so Rach can have him in her room (she's got such a tiny room it's a nightmare!).



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Lego - thats so sweet your daughter carrying her little snail around. At primary school me & my mate used to collect all the snails we could find then build them little 'houses' out of twigs & leaves. We were always quite peeved when we went back the next playtime & they'd all disappeared :lol2:


:lol2:

Rach and her friend do exactly the same! Thankfully not in my garden though lol


----------



## Dusk

Muze said:


> Anyone know where i can get some tigers and margies from please? :2thumb:


If you have time to spend ages nursing traumatised snails back to health, Brixton Market import both species for food (!) Other than that, your best bets are keeping an eye on eBay and the classified sections of snail forums or getting to know people with breeding adults so you can grab the young before they get put up for general sale


----------



## Pleco07

Ooh, Ive just discovered about 20 tiny baby trumpet snails and about 10 tiny baby ramshorns! :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Congrats Pleco  I keep finding tiny trumpets as well! 

I really kinda want to rescue a brixton snail or two. Would be a veeeery long drive though. For the OH!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Congrats Pleco  I keep finding tiny trumpets as well!
> 
> I really kinda want to rescue a brixton snail or two. Would be a veeeery long drive though. For the OH!


I got my four from a breeder a couple of months ago, they seem to be really slow growers but they look well cute wen small so im not too bothered


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooh, I have eggs in my aquatic snail tank. Thinking they must be from the Giant Rams (or, a 4th batch from my normal Ram!) as the other snails I have in there at the mo can't have done it :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental

Well that put at end to the 'does one snail need another snail to have babies' question!!!

NO HE BLOODY DOESN'T!!! I know this now cos although I check every week for eggs (and freeze them all successfully) I must have missed a fair few - when I came down one morning at the week-end there was loads of little faces all looking up at me :devil::devil::devil: to say I was a mite pissy is an understatment cos I can't kill 'em now cos they're real and they've looked at me!!!

So off I trot to persuade family, friends and neighbours whats missing from their sad crappy lives is a snail so whoooopeeedooooo I've managed to get rid of all of them except 2 that I want to keep. Now before I look in the tank each day hubby is gonna check it out with his evil eyes first!!!

Now I was told by one expert that although the snail has girl and boy bits it CANNOT produce fertile eggs on its own - well now I know she's a bloody liar cos Dylan has been on his own since Brian went off to snail heaven last November. Dont ever think to tell me that sperm can be kept for 8 months cos I'll shoot you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Anyways I just now have to find names for my new little ones - Laurel and Hardy maybe and its a bleeding joke them being here!!! :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2:

We-ell, at the risk of finding myself shot  maybe they can hold sperm for that long?

*ducks*

I don't know though, just know that they do hold sperm for a while sometimes!

*ducks again*

Hey Mrs M, if it happens again, I'll pay postage and you can send them to me. I love the wee blighters and am already on my way to being over run with them. The OH may have to move out...:gasp:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh, I have eggs in my aquatic snail tank. Thinking they must be from the Giant Rams (or, a 4th batch from my normal Ram!) as the other snails I have in there at the mo can't have done it :lol2:


I'll be really cross if they're from the Giant Rams - non of their siblings have laid any yet :gasp:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I think I don't have any anymore.. :gasp:

Looked in the tank a wee while ago, and can't find them! One of the giant rams was sitting on top of where they were though. Could it have eaten them or something?! Was def something there before, I'm not crazy! :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'm not crazy! :lol2:


 
OH YES YOU ARE!!!!


But I love you anyway :flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:

PS - My 2 little babies is now reduced to 1 little baby as another friend wanted one and I've called the little one Ruby Philpott :2thumb: fab name eh!!


----------



## Dizz

I LOVE snails. And slugs.

Never owned any though  I plan too in the future though.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I think I don't have any anymore.. :gasp:
> 
> Looked in the tank a wee while ago, and can't find them! One of the giant rams was sitting on top of where they were though. Could it have eaten them or something?! Was def something there before, I'm not crazy! :lol2:


:gasp:

I've never know them to eat the eggs. I've had 20+ babies in a tank with their mother & when she lays more they just ignore them. Perhaps they were infertile? Would that make a difference to wheather they got eaten or not? :hmm:Sorry I can't be much more help :blush:


----------



## Pleco07

So far I have counted 60 baby trumpets and 48 baby rams, the rams are absolutely tiny!

Hmmmmm, think i may be over run soon :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Mrs Mental said:


> OH YES YOU ARE!!!!
> 
> 
> But I love you anyway :flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> PS - My 2 little babies is now reduced to 1 little baby as another friend wanted one and I've called the little one Ruby Philpott :2thumb: fab name eh!!


:lol2: Ssh, I don't want every one to know how mad I _really_ am. 
But I do love you too Mrs M 



Dizz said:


> I LOVE snails. And slugs.
> 
> Never owned any though  I plan too in the future though.


Go go go!



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I've never know them to eat the eggs. I've had 20+ babies in a tank with their mother & when she lays more they just ignore them. Perhaps they were infertile? Would that make a difference to wheather they got eaten or not? :hmm:Sorry I can't be much more help :blush:


Could have been. I think many snails' first batch of eggs are infertile. I looked today, and can see the jelly-mass, but nothing inside it, and it looks like it's been ripped. Hmm, better luck next time methinks.



Pleco07 said:


> So far I have counted 60 baby trumpets and 48 baby rams, the rams are absolutely tiny!
> 
> Hmmmmm, think i may be over run soon :lol2:


Congrats 
You're ahead of me on the baby trumpet front (most I've seen above substrate in my tank at once has been 12!) Think I'm still ahead of the game with the rams though, but you'll overtake me soon, cos I'll have to wait for mine to grow up now for any more eggs.

Unless.....I go buy another couple tomorrow....Hmmm...:lol2:


----------



## Laura_2301

I just got my GALS this morning and 1 egg too. Excited to meet the newborn :lol2:


----------



## kaylaelizabeth

hello, maybe i'm in the wrong place but i am looking for a Ghana snail as a pet; but I am finding no like getting a full size or even close to full size one' can i get some help please? :flrt:


----------



## bothrops

Was really looking forward to some new GALS this week but since I have paid for them and had a pm on tuesday saying they will be posted tomorrow (wednesday) and I will be sent a tracking number for the parcels, I have heard absolutely nothing from the seller.

I have pm'd and emailed and had nothing. They haven't been on here since either.

Does anyone know if 'snaillover' has had any personal issues or anything that would explain this?

Hope everythings OK with her and she lets me know one way or the other soon!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Georgeyboy!

Ugh, my sister got some GALS for her kids


i handled the big one today.. oh god, it was like putting your hand in a soft hoover's pipe, just a constant sucking, and then to top it off it tried eating my little finger.


Really dont like snails lol.


----------



## Corvidae

Aww, but they're cute and squishy 

I'm hoping to get some this week, yay!


----------



## bothrops

bothrops said:


> was really looking forward to some new gals this week but since i have paid for them and had a pm on tuesday saying they will be posted tomorrow (wednesday) and i will be sent a tracking number for the parcels, i have heard absolutely nothing from the seller.
> 
> I have pm'd and emailed and had nothing. They haven't been on here since either.
> 
> Does anyone know if 'snaillover' has had any personal issues or anything that would explain this?
> 
> Hope everythings ok with her and she lets me know one way or the other soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> andy


 
nobody?


----------



## bothrops

bothrops said:


> Was really looking forward to some new GALS this week but since I have paid for them and had a pm on tuesday saying they will be posted tomorrow (wednesday) and I will be sent a tracking number for the parcels, I have heard absolutely nothing from the seller.
> 
> I have pm'd and emailed and had nothing. They haven't been on here since either.
> 
> Does anyone know if 'snaillover' has had any personal issues or anything that would explain this?
> 
> Hope everythings OK with her and she lets me know one way or the other soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy





bothrops said:


> nobody?


 
OK folks, just to let you know, contact has been made, completely understandable delay!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I just bought these Ramshorn Snails x 4 - Lucky Dip, Rare Colours! on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 21:20:30 BST) on ebay. Hope I get some pretty colours, the pink spotted & blue ones look amazing.

I'm so glad I found this forum - it has people who understand why I get excited about snails :blush:


----------



## Corvidae

I got my first snails today, 4 baby albino reticulatas  They're so tiny and cute!


----------



## stephenie191

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I just bought these Ramshorn Snails x 4 - Lucky Dip, Rare Colours! on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 21:20:30 BST) on ebay. Hope I get some pretty colours, the pink spotted & blue ones look amazing.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this forum - it has people who understand why I get excited about snails :blush:


When i got into snails and started this thread, it seemed that noone kept them on here . . . however alot more do thani first thought! LOL

I have 15 fulica atm, i had 100 but my skink has been eating them. Now these are too big though so i'm going to keep 2 or 3 as pets and sell the rest on. . .

So if anyone wants 1 inch long fulica, let me know :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I just bought these Ramshorn Snails x 4 - Lucky Dip, Rare Colours! on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 21:20:30 BST) on ebay. Hope I get some pretty colours, the pink spotted & blue ones look amazing.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this forum - it has people who understand why I get excited about snails :blush:


Heeheeee I know who you bought them from (without checking!)

She's great : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Praise indeed. Ace!!

My Mother totally surprised me today.

Me: 'Some snails'll be coming through the post in a few days'
Mum: 'What kind?'
Me: 'Ramshorns for my tank'
Mum: 'OK, I'm surprised you haven't got any of those Land Snails'
Me: 'I thought you said I couldn't have any more tanks?'
Mum: 'Oh, you could have some of those if you like...I like them'
Me: .....is out of door heading for nearest Wilkos to buy RUB

So yeah. I've just bought 2 GALS :flrt: Should have them for about Tuesday :mf_dribble:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Huzzah! Will be giving you first dibs on any babies I get


----------



## Pleco07

Oooooooh look what I found in my water snail tank this evening


----------



## stephenie191

Pleco07 said:


> Oooooooh look what I found in my water snail tank this evening


How pretty does that look! Eggs? Or hachling babies? I'm asuming eggs because i can't see no heads on them lol


----------



## asm1006

reminds me of lava lamps:lol2:

cool eggs tho:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

stephenie191 said:


> How pretty does that look! Eggs? Or hachling babies? I'm asuming eggs because i can't see no heads on them lol


Yes eggs from these beauties...








Had a few batches from them but they were in fertile. but these ones look good.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yay, congrats Pleco. Fingers crossed they're all fertile 

On a separate note, I'm having a major panic! Was sorting all my beast tanks today, and was emptying my adult fulica tank, and didn't notice eggs until I'd started shovelling the compost into the bin liner. Which was already half full from all the other tanks, cos I done the adult fulica tank last. I went through as much as I could, and picked out all the eggs I found, but I'm having a panic in case there's still more in there! Going to have to do something, as much as I love my GALS, I can't be responsible for the over running of Scotland by giant snails!!

My OH says burn the bin liner and it's contents? Sounds awful doesn't it?! Can't stick it in the freezer, don't have enough space! Went to ASDA last night and spent a good proportion of my OH's wages :blush:

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pleco07

Ive thrown a cluth away my mistake in the past but if any of them survive the dusk cart, cold weather and the rest of the rubbish then good luck to them. They are so fragile as eggs and hatchlings that just being compacted in the dust cart would probably kill most of them


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

You know, that's a really good point, that I didn't even think of. Just couldn't get past the possibility of any of them surviving when they shouldn't be here!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You know, that's a really good point, that I didn't even think of. Just couldn't get past the possibility of any of them surviving when they shouldn't be here!


What like ring necked parakeets lol

I dont think they would survive our winters (even though they seem to be getting warmer now) tbh

Plus they would have to run the gaunlet of seagulls at landfill sites lol


----------



## marty.twigs

just wondering if anyone know the largest type of GAL? and what size they grow to
also was wondering if any one is selling any albino GALS and can you keep them in with normal fulicas?


----------



## Dusk

marty.twigs said:


> just wondering if anyone know the largest type of GAL? and what size they grow to
> also was wondering if any one is selling any albino GALS and can you keep them in with normal fulicas?


The largest species of gals are Achatina achatina (tiger snail) for length or Archachatina marginata var. ovum, for mass.

The colour has nothing to do with the conditions - you could keep an albino fulica (white jade) with a normal fulica, but an albino ovum would need the same conditions as a normal-skinned ovum.

eBay is usually a good place to start looking for fulica varients.


----------



## rum&coke

I have snail's now, Just got 4 gals they are pretty funky :2thumb:


----------



## marty.twigs

Dusk said:


> The largest species of gals are Achatina achatina (tiger snail) for length or Archachatina marginata var. ovum, for mass.
> 
> The colour has nothing to do with the conditions - you could keep an albino fulica (white jade) with a normal fulica, but an albino ovum would need the same conditions as a normal-skinned ovum.
> 
> eBay is usually a good place to start looking for fulica varients.



thank you


----------



## Corvidae

I think tarantulabarn.com and bugssticksandmantids.com have albinos too.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> Ebay snail lady.



I got my snails from you today!!! Hi!! They're beautiful!! Thank you!

No thanks to Royal Mail though! 
Instead of putting them through the letter box/knocking door like anyone with sense would they just left the envelope outside down the side of the recycling box!! Yesterday!! He posted the letters, but somehow thought parcels belonged outside :censor:
If it wasn't for the fact they were elastic-banded to a new heat-mat I was also having delivered (which would have ended up being useless had it rained) & my Mum noticing that box they would have still been there now!! 

Thankfully it can't have been that cold last night, because after an hour or two in the tank they were off & are currently munching a bit of cabbage.

I was well pissed at the postman this morning though :censor:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

That's ridiculous! Bloody royal mail! 

Glad they're okay though. We need pics!


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I got my snails from you today!!! Hi!! They're beautiful!! Thank you!


I'm glad they arrived safely, aside from the usual misadventures with Royal Mail! I try and pack them to survive all sorts of mishaps  This sort of ramhorn can survive living in a pond, so they're very hardy. Fortunately


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Fortunately indeed! & they were very well packed - fortunately again...we get a lot of frogs out the front of our house :notworthy:

I'll take some pics tomorrow, I can't seem to take good underwater pics unless I have natural light :neutral:


----------



## marty.twigs

IM GNA EAT YOOOU








PRETTY SNAILS 








1ST MEETING EACH OTHER YESTERDAY


----------



## marty.twigs

i have had my gal for 2 years and on saturday i bought a new one and put it in with my gal, last night i noticed a few eggs just spread out about the tank however all looked dead, then i noticed a white bulge at his cheek which seemed to appear then disappear again and was about the size of an egg. i checked again this morning and there are no more eggs in the tank, is this possibly a fake pregnancy?


----------



## Pleco07

marty.twigs said:


> i have had my gal for 2 years and on saturday i bought a new one and put it in with my gal, last night i noticed a few eggs just spread out about the tank however all looked dead, then i noticed a white bulge at his cheek which seemed to appear then disappear again and was about the size of an egg. i checked again this morning and there are no more eggs in the tank, is this possibly a fake pregnancy?


 
The white bulge that appears and dissappears on his neck is his sex organ, his 'love dart'


----------



## marty.twigs

Pleco07 said:


> The white bulge that appears and dissappears on his neck is his sex organ, his 'love dart'


so how will i know if he is going to lay eggs or not ? also i was told that snails dont breed they just get pregnant themselves, this is a lie right ? i thought they needed another snail there.


----------



## Pleco07

marty.twigs said:


> so how will i know if he is going to lay eggs or not ? also i was told that snails dont breed they just get pregnant themselves, this is a lie right ? i thought they needed another snail there.


You dont, he may lay he may not. Eggs can be seen inside a snail if you look through his pneumostome (the little hole he breathes through). Snails can hold sperm for ages. Snails do breed, ive had snails for 16years now so ive seen a fair few hundred of them mating.


----------



## Dusk

marty.twigs said:


> so how will i know if he is going to lay eggs or not ? also i was told that snails dont breed they just get pregnant themselves, this is a lie right ? i thought they needed another snail there.



Yep, the only way to know eggs are coming is when you find them, or if you're lucky get a view just before they lay. If you suspect some are due, say because you've seen them mating, it's worth keeping a close eye out.

They can indeed self-fertilise, but they seem to prefer to do it the old fashioned way if they can  After a mating they can also store the genetic material for up to a few years and lay eggs when they feel conditions are right. 

Essentially, if you have adult snails, odds are you'll get eggs sooner or later


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pleco07 said:


> The white bulge that appears and dissappears on his neck is his sex organ, his 'love dart'


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Sorry, but the phrase 'Love Dart' just makes me come over all immature.

I should have my first two GALs tomorrow :flrt: Can't wait.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Love dart, eh? I bet you say that to all the girls 

Had to share this pic, it's full of cuteness! Hoping to see pics of your new gals too, m'lady!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^Aww. They're in love :flrt: What kind of GALs are those two then? 
Mine haven't arrived  Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Pleco07

Awwww cute pic dawn, looking forward to my YS Rods getting a bit bigger, they are such gawjus snails


----------



## Dusk

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Had to share this pic, it's full of cuteness!


Aww... okay, time to post more snuggly snails.  Here are my two young achatina zanzibarica, Alec and Seregil:


----------



## Pleco07

Very nice Dusk

Anyone know where I can get Limicolaria Flammea? I have a friend thats trying to breed them but she is having no luck so far, just wondered if any of you knew of a place?

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## Dusk

Not right now, but I'll keep an ear open  I know a few people with them so babies should crop up sooner or later.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^Aww. They're in love :flrt: What kind of GALs are those two then?
> Mine haven't arrived  Hopefully tomorrow


Aww, can't wait to see them. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. The yellow one is a Rodatzi, which is a yellow shelled form of A. fulica, which is what the other is.



Pleco07 said:


> Awwww cute pic dawn, looking forward to my YS Rods getting a bit bigger, they are such gawjus snails


They are lovely. I have loads of hamillei and jadatzi babies, so I'm wondering how many more yellow shells I'll get! That fulica is one I got from you btw 



Dusk said:


> Aww... okay, time to post more snuggly snails.  Here are my two young achatina zanzibarica, Alec and Seregil:


Aww, beeyooteeful pic  I love zanzibaricas. I want, I want!



Pleco07 said:


> Very nice Dusk
> 
> Anyone know where I can get Limicolaria Flammea? I have a friend thats trying to breed them but she is having no luck so far, just wondered if any of you knew of a place?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stefan


I know you'll be checking regularly, but I find them on eBay periodically. Was going to bid on the last lot on there, but just couldn't afford it  I thought things would get easier when we moved back up here, but it's not happening yet!


----------



## Omera

I'm very much considering buying some snails recently. Does anybody know any low maintenance (I'm assuming all snails are low maintenance but just in case) species with particularly neat shell designs/patterns?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Omera said:


> I'm very much considering buying some snails recently. Does anybody know any low maintenance (I'm assuming all snails are low maintenance but just in case) species with particularly neat shell designs/patterns?


For your first snails, you can't really beat Achatina fulica. Low maintenance, the cheapest to get, and you can have a lot of variation of shell pattern/colour and body colour.

This is my monster fulica! Check out his shell!










These are all regular fulica, except the yellow one. Some have dark bodies, some light, some stripey shells, some marbled. 










If you decide snails are for you, then you can start trying to find the slightly rarer and more expensive ones


----------



## Omera

AnythingWithAShell said:


> For your first snails, you can't really beat Achatina fulica. Low maintenance, the cheapest to get, and you can have a lot of variation of shell pattern/colour and body colour.
> 
> This is my monster fulica! Check out his shell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all regular fulica, except the yellow one. Some have dark bodies, some light, some stripey shells, some marbled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide snails are for you, then you can start trying to find the slightly rarer and more expensive ones


Ah. Thank you! They all look very nice! 
That big one is HUGE!
Edit: Can I find Achatina Fulicas in pet stores often? I'm iffy about ordering snails online (for the animal's well being).


----------



## Dusk

Fulica are the type of gals most often found in pet shops, but they often have no idea how to care for them and as a result, it's a bit of a gamble buying from them. I spend far more time than I'd like explaining to local pet shops that their basic needs do include humidity, regular fresh food and a calcium source and perhaps they might consider providing them. They always make a great fuss about how their mice and gerbils are kept according to RSPCA guidelines, but snails very rarely get the same treatment.

Believe it or not, you're better off buying direct from someone who knows what they're doing and knows how to pack and send snails safely


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> Believe it or not, you're better off buying direct from someone who knows what they're doing and knows how to pack and send snails safely


Like me :whistling2:

Omera,
I have some babies you can have if you are interested, they range from 3 weeks old to 5 weeks old.


----------



## Dusk

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I love zanzibaricas. I want, I want!



There are quite a few of us working to get them established here in captivity - in a year or two hopefully they'll be a bit more readily available


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Got my GALs today!!!! Beautiful, beautiful little guys.

No thanks to the SODDING postman again though :censor:
I live on '*** Crescent', postman delivered them to '***(same name) Road' :bash: Fortunatly I know the guy who lives there so he just bought them straight round here, but still :devil:

They're lovely though. One's ever so friendly, refused to budge from the container till I put my finger in for him to climb on :flrt:

I'll take pics in a bit. 




AnythingWithAShell said:


>


Wow. Can't wait for mine to get that huge :mf_dribble:


----------



## Omera

Pleco07 said:


> Like me :whistling2:
> 
> Omera,
> I have some babies you can have if you are interested, they range from 3 weeks old to 5 weeks old.


I'll contact you over MSN. Is there a way to pay via paypal? Do you have a website to order from?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hiyah, sorry if i interrupt any chats!
i was wondering if i could put some calcuim powder on the food instead of the cuttlefish? it wont be for long but we ran out 

also i have 2 babies ( well around 1 - 2 inches )
if anyones interested?

i have 2 large ones and 4 babies but 2 are on hold lol

anythingwithashell - how big is that one?!


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> hiyah, sorry if i interrupt any chats!
> i was wondering if i could put some calcuim powder on the food instead of the cuttlefish? it wont be for long but we ran out


Yeah, that will be fine. ive been using just calcium for a while as ive run out of cuttle.
I mix the calcium powder with water in a little dish so it turns into a solid block. I often have cuttle and calcium blocks in the tanks anyway


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

good good thankieees!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

can i take the eggs out when they are layed or like when they have been sitting there for around 1 hour?

the tank has a few holes in, so its going to be horrible with babies everywhere


----------



## LoveForLizards

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> can i take the eggs out when they are layed or like when they have been sitting there for around 1 hour?
> 
> the tank has a few holes in, so its going to be horrible with babies everywhere


Yup take them out when you see them and put them in a separate tank.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

*Drum-roll please*

Please allow me to introduce you all to

Pinky









and The Brain!!!!









Hopefully the first of many GALs for me :2thumb:

Pinky is missing the very tip of his shell just a tiny bit, it'll grow back right??


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

it should do,somehow onof mine nearly got crushed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its got a bald patch so i separated the little bugger and put some xtra calcium in there, i don't know how, it was fine this morning
still alive tho, fingers crossed hes ok!


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> *Drum-roll please*
> 
> Hopefully the first of many GALs for me :2thumb:
> 
> Pinky is missing the very tip of his shell just a tiny bit, it'll grow back right??


Aww! So cute when they're tiny!

The very tip won't grow back, but it won't make any difference to him not having it. Damage to the body whorl and leading edge mend very quickly, but they're active growth sites, whereas the tip of the shell was formed ages ago when he was still in the egg


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> anythingwithashell - how big is that one?!


His shell is just over 6 inches long :gasp:


Oooh, busy busy snail thread! 

Gorgeous new GALS coinoperatedgirl. Loving them! Bloody postie though...


----------



## LoveForLizards

One of my snails got a chip in the top of his shell, obviously hasn't grown back but I put a dab of F10 on it every morning and have had no problems so far.


----------



## Dusk

*Assorted baby archachatinas*

Some of my recent aquisitions 

Baby archachatina camerunensis:










Archachatina marginata var. clenchi:










Archachatina marginata var. egregia:









Archachatina puylaerti:









Lots more pictures up at snailsonparade.co.uk, but I don't want to overload the thread


----------



## Pleco07

Ooh I like them Archachatina puylaerti, very nice

I've put myself on a snail selling ban for a while :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> Lots more pictures up at snailsonparade.co.uk, but I don't want to overload the thread


Oooo. I likes that site. On a related note, do you (or anyone else) happen to know any websites which tells you all the different scientific names for GALs? I'd like to learn more about the different species :blush:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Oooo. I likes that site. On a related note, do you (or anyone else) happen to know any websites which tells you all the different scientific names for GALs? I'd like to learn more about the different species :blush:


www.petsnails.co.uk thats pretty good


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Excellent, the 'varients' bit under each species was just what I wanted :2thumb:

Edit: BTW. Today I spent money on a camera with 33x Optical Zoom. Purely & only so that I can take better close up pics of my snails :blush:


----------



## Omera

Are there any united states snail owners here who can safely say what species of snails are legal to own in the US? I read that GALS are illegal to own as pets in the US. I'd also like to know who I can buy from.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dusk

I was going to recommend that site too - it's not complete, as a few of the species more recently available in captivity aren't listed, but what it does have is excellent. And with the snailsonparade site we're hoping to get basic information and images of everything in captivity sooner or later 

(I am arguing with myself about whether a digital SLR purely to take pictures of snails is strictly necessary or not....)


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> Archachatina puylaerti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more pictures up at snailsonparade.co.uk, but I don't want to overload the thread


Aww, they're all so gorgeous, but I just love this shell shape. *sigh* there's just so many snails I want...

What do you think the OH would say if I told him he had to move out so I could keep more creatures...?

:lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Omera said:


> Are there any united states snail owners here who can safely say what species of snails are legal to own in the US? I read that GALS are illegal to own as pets in the US. I'd also like to know who I can buy from.
> Thanks in advance.


 I think all species of GALS are illegal in the US, except either A. achatina or A. marginata (can't remember which offhand), but you need a permit for them.


----------



## Pleco07

Dont suppose anyone wants any red ramshorns or any of those trumpets I have? Just for postage


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'd like a couple of Rams if you please :flrt: How much postage to Brum-land?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pm 'd


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ I'd like a couple of Rams if you please :flrt: How much postage to Brum-land?


£2 postage


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ I'd like a couple of Rams if you please :flrt: How much postage to Brum-land?


I'll post them out first thing in the morning


----------



## Pleco07

Oooh my immaculata have their love darts out 

wish my albino fulica would show the same enthusiasm lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2: I just love 'love darts'...
Maybe you could play some romantic music for your albinos? 

I could be persuaded to have a couple of red rams and a couple of your trumpets!


----------



## Omera

So only the GALS are illegal?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Omera said:


> So only the GALS are illegal?


Just done a search and it's Achatina achatina (tiger snails) you can keep in the US but you must have a permit. No other Achatina species at all are allowed. Unfortunately for you!


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Oooooooh look what I found in my water snail tank this evening


Found a second batch this morning :lol2:


----------



## quadrapop

got a question for you all. One of my gals used to lay every few weeks as she should under the soil in a big pile but lately she has been "dropping" a couple of eggs here and there every few days (as in about 5 eggs) and not laying a pile any more, the eggs are also jellyish and look empty. Is it possible that shes old? She was handed into the shop a few months ago and i took 2 home so no history on them at all.


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> Found a second batch this morning :lol2:


If those are canaliculata, they have a really ludicrously high survival rate - I've ended up completely buried in 'em more than once!


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> If those are canaliculata, they have a really ludicrously high survival rate - I've ended up completely buried in 'em more than once!


Yeah they are


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

quadrapop said:


> got a question for you all. One of my gals used to lay every few weeks as she should under the soil in a big pile but lately she has been "dropping" a couple of eggs here and there every few days (as in about 5 eggs) and not laying a pile any more, the eggs are also jellyish and look empty. Is it possible that shes old? She was handed into the shop a few months ago and i took 2 home so no history on them at all.


I'm not too sure, as most of my GALS are juvenile, but I suppose it is possible they're simply getting on a bit. I have read about others' GALS doing this, but can't remember what more knowledgable people said in response! :blush:


----------



## snail1992

Like to say hello im new to all this but learned a lot from pleco07. Also is anyone intrested in any Adult tiger land snails these are rare.


----------



## Pleco07

snail1992 said:


> Like to say hello im new to all this but learned a lot from pleco07. Also is anyone intrested in any Adult tiger land snails these are rare.


Glad to be of service, A. achatina aren't that rare its just that most people want a higher price for them. Have you bought that pair yet then?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 - what kind are in your sig?
i have 4 of those


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Pleco07 - what kind are in your sig?
> i have 4 of those


A. achatina


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

the names are so difficult to remember! lol


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> the names are so difficult to remember! lol


Giant tiger snails :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i just call them snails, my faves Gary, the biggest,hopefully my mate will be taking 2 of them on, so i have gary and jack/shelly left


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Glad to be of service, A. achatina aren't that rare its just that most people want a higher price for them. Have you bought that pair yet then?


Why do people want such ridiculous prices for them? I know they're not so freely available, but there are quite a few out there, and when they have babies, then the babies will have babies, and so on. There's pretty much always at least one listing for them on eBay too.


----------



## Dusk

Because they're fussier than other land snails, harder to breed and are getting increasingly rare in the wild due to people eating them faster than they can reproduce


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> Because they're fussier than other land snails, harder to breed and are getting increasingly rare in the wild due to people eating them faster than they can reproduce


I watch a programme about some african tribal thing lol. they said that they are trying to convert the tribes to eat fulica instead of achatina. As fulica are more prolific and apparently taste just the same


----------



## Dusk

Yep, fulica breed so fast and so easily they're an agricultural pest any country it's warm enough for them to survive in the wild, whereas tigers will probably be extinct in the wild in ten years if people continue as they are. A fulica will be adult sized and breeding in less than a year, and a tiger will usually take 3-5 years to attain the same size and sexual maturity.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I read somewhere that the eating of fulica was being encouraged, to try and save tigers.

I would expect them to be more expensive than most others, but I don't think upwards of £50 is really acceptable for one. Which is what I see a lot of people asking!

Not when you can get babies far far far cheaper, and you get the joy of watching them grow, and being in your life for longer. What Pleco paid for his babies I think is brilliant, and is what I personally think is well within acceptability! But maybe I'm just too skint :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I would expect them to be more expensive than most others, but I don't think upwards of £50 is really acceptable for one. Which is what I see a lot of people asking!
> 
> Not when you can get babies far far far cheaper, and you get the joy of watching them grow, and being in your life for longer. What Pleco paid for his babies I think is brilliant, and is what I personally think is well within acceptability! But maybe I'm just too skint :lol2:


I saw an adult go for £108 on Ebay a few months back. I dont buy adult snails ever, as Dawn said, I like to watch them grow, achatina take a bit longer to mature but im in no rush.
But if people a willing to pay the high price more fool them. I got 4 babies (2 month olds) for £36 (inc p+p).


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i got my 4 for under a fiver,the person was probably overrun with them
i was looking around on there yesterday, theres adults for just over a fiver ( buy it now) with postage, but i prefer babies too, more fun!


----------



## Dusk

You've found adult tigers for just over £5?? Link please


----------



## Corvidae

I got two margies today  They're called Maggie and Margot.


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> You've found adult tigers for just over £5?? Link please


Yes, im interested too. Dont wanna buy any just wanna see if they are tigers :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Aww. I love their little faces :flrt:

Got my red Rams from Pleco today too. They're lovely, thanks dude :2thumb:

Ok. I may have a problem with Pinky & The Brain. For their tank I used organic compost, which I microwaved for 3mins before putting it in. It was set up for close to a week before I added the snails. Now I'm noticing little tiny mites in there, which weren't there before the snails were added (or I didn't see them before) They seem to congregate around the snails droppings. 
So. Obviously I'm going the change the compost. But does anyone know where these little mites could have come from? The snails? The compost? Somewhere else? Am I doing something wrong? 
Help!


----------



## Pleco07

Corvidae said:


> I got two margies today  They're called Maggie and Margot.


Very nice, I was tempted to get a pair of margies last week, spent the money on a new T instead tho :whistling2:


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> So. Obviously I'm going the change the compost. But does anyone know where these little mites could have come from? The snails? The compost? Somewhere else? Am I doing something wrong?
> Help!


They could've come in with the snails or with any food you've put in there, or even possibly with the compost. Are you sure they're mites and not any of the custodian species that might've been kept in with them before you got them?

If they are mites, then you need hypoaspis to get rid of them properly, just cleaning out the tank and bathing the snails won't do it - they hide inside the snails' shells


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> Yes, im interested too. Dont wanna buy any just wanna see if they are tigers :whistling2:


I'm gonna guess.... not.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> They could've come in with the snails or with any food you've put in there, or even possibly with the compost. Are you sure they're mites and not any of the custodian species that might've been kept in with them before you got them?
> 
> If they are mites, then you need hypoaspis to get rid of them properly, just cleaning out the tank and bathing the snails won't do it - they hide inside the snails' shells


Hmm. After doing some Googling I'm not sure they are mites. They look more like the big thing in this pic:









Definitely more long & thin than round :neutral:

I'll have a go at taking some pics, but I doubt my camera'll be able to catch them, they're so tiny. 

Damn it. Was sooo looking forwards to getting my GALs & I already have problems after 2 days


----------



## GlitterBug

Ugh, I had a problem with those things! 

I had to bin all the soil and keep my snails in a soiless tub. 


Speaking of which, due to family problems I'm going to part with a few of my snails. I have my lovely Brazilian snails here, I have nine of them and a few are preggers. PM me with an offer.

I also have two margie crossbreds for sale and my two Jadatzi's for sale too. 

I'm just keeping the one snail, no offers I will put them on Ebay.


----------



## quadrapop

anyone answer my question on page 126?


----------



## PsyKoViggy

I think I'll have to join this topic!
I'd not kept snails untill a month ago, when I go two GALS 

On the 5th July (the day i got them) they looked like this









Today, they look like this









Single pictures linked bellow
Caligula and Borias

I'm guessing they're fulica?

Anyway, I guess they're nothing special, but I'm really chuffed with them so I wanted to share.
Shall need to look through this topic for tips ^^


----------



## Dusk

quadrapop said:


> anyone answer my question on page 126?


What kind of snail? It's possible she's getting older, or she might've been using stored genetic material for the previous eggs and has now run out  Does she have a partner of the right size and species in her new home?


----------



## Dusk

PsyKoViggy said:


> I'm guessing they're fulica?


They look like fulica - cute little guys


----------



## quadrapop

Dusk said:


> What kind of snail? It's possible she's getting older, or she might've been using stored genetic material for the previous eggs and has now run out  Does she have a partner of the right size and species in her new home?


 

cant remember the proper name or spell it but its the most common of the gals, and yes she has a partner shes been in with for a long time i think they were bought together. Ive had them for a good few months but she usually lays normally and its the same one thats now dropping eggs, i know because she is a tad smaller than the other. Heres a pic so you know what they are.











this pic was the first day i got them, the stones are now out but thats their setup


----------



## Dusk

quadrapop said:


> cant remember the proper name or spell it but its the most common of the gals, and yes she has a partner shes been in with for a long time


Achatina fulica  She might just be going through a dry spell. It's probably nothing to worry about though.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

OMGOMGOMG
Bugs, Sticks and Mantids - Other inverts
look at the GALS
thats right ALBINO ONES 
i was all like "must put on forum NOW"


----------



## Corvidae

I was going to get an albino or two from there this week, but I got two margies instead. Actually, I think Tarantulabarn have some albino fulicas for about £4.50 at the moment.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hmm lol i'll have a look!
i wasn't even going to look at the GALS
i was looking at the mantids :flrt:
i'm not sure of the postage on the other website but the one i mentioned before is quitecheap TBH


----------



## Pleco07

My albino fulica are by far my favourite snails :flrt:


















There a bit bigger now but still gawjus


----------



## Dusk

I like my albino margies


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I like all snails!

I found two bundles of eggs in my wee T. striolata tank. Well chuffed 

Loving the native snails too!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i love yours


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

wanting some albinos now

must resist temptaion
wait for some snail rescue ones (look in my sig)


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, rescuing's lovely  My vet has my details for any unwanted snails inthe area, cos he's had to put a few to sleep when the owners were moving etc and couldn;t find a new home for them. But, not anymore!

Haven't actually had a call from himyet about snails, but I have found a few unwanted ones in the area which are now living it up with me!

Edit: Hmm, is my space bar not working?!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol, i'm hoping to buy some at a show if there is anyone there, next year


----------



## Pleco07

Wow these Pomacea Canalicuata like to lay eggs, I have 5 different deposits now and ive spotted one tiny baby so far


----------



## Joe1507

*Snail.*​


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Replaced my GAL's compost Friday. Today it had a load of mite/things in it again.
Gonna go a few days with them only on k-paper. That way I can change it every few hours of needs be & hopefully get rid of as many of the little sods as I can.

:sad:


----------



## LoveForLizards

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Replaced my GAL's compost Friday. Today it had a load of mite/things in it again.
> Gonna go a few days with them only on k-paper. That way I can change it every few hours of needs be & hopefully get rid of as many of the little sods as I can.
> 
> :sad:


Shower or hose down the tub/tank and all acessories (logs, stones, dishes etC), bake the compost in the over on 200C for 20-30 minutes and replace. Should get rid of them. Oh and treat all fabric etc around the tank with a mite spray, leave the room to air out for an hour or so after wards though before putting the snails back in there. : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Replaced my GAL's compost Friday. Today it had a load of mite/things in it again.
> Gonna go a few days with them only on k-paper. That way I can change it every few hours of needs be & hopefully get rid of as many of the little sods as I can.
> 
> :sad:


Hope you get rid of them soon 
In all the years ive kept snails cant say ive ever had a problem with mites *touch wood*.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

LoveForLizards said:


> Shower or hose down the tub/tank and all acessories (logs, stones, dishes etC), bake the compost in the over on 200C for 20-30 minutes and replace. Should get rid of them. Oh and treat all fabric etc around the tank with a mite spray, leave the room to air out for an hour or so after wards though before putting the snails back in there. : victory:


Excellent. I did boil all their plant pots & stuff, but I'll do it all again tomorrow after I get some spray of some kind. I'm assuming you can get it from any pet shop? Thanks for the advice 

Pleco - I'm assuming they're mites. Can't really think what else they could be :blush:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I found little white mites in some of my native snail tanks, and through a process of cleaning-elimination-cleaning-elimination, I think I've got rid of them. I set the adults free since I had piles of hatchlings. So far, the babies are fine. I found an awesomely huge (like 6 inches long!) limax maximus slug in the garden, and really wanted to adopt it, but he was crawling with the tiny white mites, so I didn't!

I did also have what I think were springtails in my adult fulica tank. I'm pretty sure they came from the compost. Cleaned the tank and bathed all the snails and used topsoil instead. So far so good.

The tiny white mites and springtails are both harmless (as far as I've been told anyway) but I just didn't like them :blush:

Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Meant to say as well, you should look into getting the hypoaspis that Dusk mentioned. The mites go inside the snails' shells and you can't get them all out 

I held my snails up to the light and if I could see any running around inside the shells I put them in the 'to set free' box. Knew I'd have to let some go anyway, with all the eggs I got, but it was still quite sad. At least I had it with native snails though, easier to fix!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I found an awesomely huge (like 6 inches long!) limax maximus slug in the garden, and really wanted to adopt it, but he was crawling with the tiny white mites, so I didn't!


I saw this gawjus slug yesterday...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spider-invert-pictures/356196-gawjus-garden-slug.html


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i've notices GALS are generally ok on k. paper, even if they are old, for a little while until its sorted, i keep the babies on it so i don't loose them, or throw them out, my current 4 arent adult yet and about to be moved onto soil (later on today)
Pleco07, you gonna be selling any of the baby Pomacea Canalicuata ?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Sadley the only thing I could get here would be from outside


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i've notices GALS are generally ok on k. paper, even if they are old, for a little while until its sorted, i keep the babies on it so i don't loose them, or throw them out, my current 4 arent adult yet and about to be moved onto soil (later on today)
> Pleco07, you gonna be selling any of the baby Pomacea Canalicuata ?


Yes, I shall be selling them. Gonna let them grow a little first as they wouldn't survive posting yet


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yeah, coolness


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> yeah, coolness


I posted your snails off this morning so they should be with you soon


----------



## LoveForLizards

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Excellent. I did boil all their plant pots & stuff, but I'll do it all again tomorrow after I get some spray of some kind. I'm assuming you can get it from any pet shop? Thanks for the advice


Yeah, I find the jhonsons avian mite spray to be best if you can get it, but any household mite spray will be fine.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> I posted your snails off this morning so they should be with you soon


 : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah, I find the jhonsons avian mite spray to be best if you can get it, but any household mite spray will be fine.


After your post yesterday I had a dig around the bird shed & found some of that! Lol, funny old world.
I haven't seen any more of the little buggers since I chucked the compost away yesterday, but I've still sprayed everything & I'll continue doing so every day or so until I'm positive they've all gone : victory:

Fingers crossed I can get them all.


----------



## Pleco07

Im thinking of selling all my aquatic snails (i know ive only had them for a few months), as interesting as they are to watch and super easy to keep im more of a land snail person.

Just wondered if there would be much interest in;


Pomacea Canalicuata (producing loads of eggs at present) x4
Physa acuta x think theres only 3 or 4 in there
Planorbis corneus/rubrum x countless
Melanoides tuberculata x theres a fair old amount in there, mainly small ones though
Except the P. canas I'll post the rest just for postage cost

Wont be getting rid of any till the end of the month but just seeing if anyone on here would be interested before I chuck em all on Ebay


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Im thinking of selling all my aquatic snails (i know ive only had them for a few months), as interesting as they are to watch and super easy to keep im more of a land snail person.
> 
> Just wondered if there would be much interest in;
> 
> 
> Pomacea Canalicuata (producing loads of eggs at present) x4
> Physa acuta x think theres only 3 or 4 in there
> Planorbis corneus/rubrum x countless
> Melanoides tuberculata x theres a fair old amount in there, mainly small ones though
> Except the P. canas I'll post the rest just for postage cost
> 
> Wont be getting rid of any till the end of the month but just seeing if anyone on here would be interested before I chuck em all on Ebay


Oh yes my dear, I would be interested in some of all of them! How much would you want in total for 6 of each, and all your bladders? Would also be interested in a couple of canas


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh yes my dear, I would be interested in some of all of them! How much would you want in total for 6 of each, and all your bladders? Would also be interested in a couple of canas


bladders?

seems like canas of the same size on ebay are bout a fiver so £4 each?
I'll get a pic of them in a min so u can see size of them.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> bladders?
> 
> seems like canas of the same size on ebay are bout a fiver so £4 each?
> I'll get a pic of them in a min so u can see size of them.


Are the physa acuta not sometimes called bladder snails? Or tadpole snails. tbh I couldn't be bothered typing their full name! :lol2: I'm so lazy...!

Okay, am def interested in the others, and would love a couple of canas, depending on finances, and whether I'll have enough space for them, they do get big big! But, since you're not selling before end of the month, and you're about to post a pic, I'll probably be sold... 

Although, I wouldn't want to risk putting them in one of my bigger tanks, as they all contain turtles and wouldn't want the snailies to get bitten.


----------



## Dusk

*Baby albino retics hatching*

The cunning parent laid this clutch inside their calcium block  They've just started hatching.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Are the physa acuta not sometimes called bladder snails? Or tadpole snails. tbh I couldn't be bothered typing their full name! :lol2: I'm so lazy...!
> 
> Okay, am def interested in the others, and would love a couple of canas, depending on finances, and whether I'll have enough space for them, they do get big big! But, since you're not selling before end of the month, and you're about to post a pic, I'll probably be sold...
> 
> Although, I wouldn't want to risk putting them in one of my bigger tanks, as they all contain turtles and wouldn't want the snailies to get bitten.


Oh i see, ive heard of tadpole snails just not bladder lol


















these are constantly mating at the mo


----------



## Pleco07

Very nice dusk, they are so cute. I almost bought some grow ons yesterday of Ebay


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, very cute pics Dusk. I love my albino retics 

Your canas are so pretty Pleco! I would say I'd def have a pair, but not sure about where I'd put them, so best not I suppose.

Will definitely have some of your others though, when you're ready to sell them.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Aww, very cute pics Dusk. I love my albino retics
> 
> Your canas are so pretty Pleco! I would say I'd def have a pair, but not sure about where I'd put them, so best not I suppose.
> 
> Will definitely have some of your others though, when you're ready to sell them.


It will be around the end of the month.

So for six of each, plus the tadpole snails. Say £2.50 1st class Royal Mail?


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Dont suppose anyone wants any red ramshorns or any of those trumpets I have? Just for postage


Some pics of the others.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> It will be around the end of the month.
> 
> So for six of each, plus the tadpole snails. Say £2.50 1st class Royal Mail?


Done and done  Thanks very much. Can pay you anytime, just let me know when is good for you.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Done and done  Thanks very much. Can pay you anytime, just let me know when is good for you.


Upto you, you can pay now or you can pay more towards the end of the month when I will actually be posting them


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I'd have some Pleco, but I'm at my absolute limit regarding space at the moment 

Possibly because I went to the Aquatics Shop yesterday (just to help my Dad carry his new pond filter - promise!!!) & they were selling Sulawesi Elephant Snails as 'chocolate snails' :hmm:?!?! Don't ask me why, but they were only £1.50 each!!! So I bought 4 :blush: 
I know not a lot is known about the different species of them yet, but two of them are identical so I'm hoping that maybe I'll get a few babies :mf_dribble:

Also. Good News! I haven't seen a mite in my GALs take for 3 days!! I'm still changing the substrate everyday, but I may be winning the war!!! : victory::war:

Quick Q. Can GALs eat Tomatoes?


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Quick Q. Can GALs eat Tomatoes?


Yes GALS can eat tomatoes


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Yay!!!

Our greenhouse is overflowing with them :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yay for your elephant snails! And yay for the lack of mites! (touch wood).

I got 2 purple-browny coloured elephant snails from pets at home but I think they've both died  They haven't moved for a while. Which is a big bummer. More 
bad news - Michelin or Pirelli has left this mortal coil. I think the other is not doing too well either  I tested my water and all is okay. Booo.

I've had an epic day trying to rid my big turtle tank of algae. Grr. It's war I don't think I've won yet. But, that is on a whole other thread!

I'm now about to go check eBay to see if anybody's buying anything yet. Will get on the case regarding paying you Pleco


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yay for your elephant snails! And yay for the lack of mites! (touch wood).
> 
> I got 2 purple-browny coloured elephant snails from pets at home but I think they've both died  They haven't moved for a while. Which is a big bummer. More
> bad news - Michelin or Pirelli has left this mortal coil. I think the other is not doing too well either  I tested my water and all is okay. Booo.


:gasp: Oh deary me. None of mine have died for ages & none of the bigger one's have ever died *touches wood* 
D'ya want another? Cause I really need to get rid of a few, & that goes for anyone else on here who wants some Giant Rams


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Pleco07, you gonna be selling any of the baby Pomacea Canalicuata ?


Look how tiny they are :gasp:

Thats my index finger and the dot next to it it a baby cana...


----------



## Reptile-newb

I have 2 A.fulina, 2 H.aspera (I think, they were bought on a live food website) and 2 A.achatina and lots and lots of aquatic snails (Physa acuta, Lymnaea stagnalis, Lymnaea fusca, Marisa cornuarietis, Planorbarius corneus [in blue, red and black colour variants], Melanoides tuberculatus, Melanoides granifera, Pomacea bridgesii, Asolene spixi, Anentome helena, Neritina sp [5 different species].)
My aquatics are spread across my tanks.

I keep my terrestial snails together, could this be a potential problem?


----------



## Pleco07

Reptile-newb said:


> I have 2 A.fuli*c*a, 2 H.aspera (I think *(they are common garden snails so fairly easy to tell what they are)*, they were bought on a live food website) and 2 A.achatina and lots and lots of aquatic snails (Physa acuta, Lymnaea stagnalis, Lymnaea fusca, Marisa cornuarietis, Planorbarius corneus [in blue, red and black colour variants], Melanoides tuberculatus, Melanoides granifera, Pomacea bridgesii, Asolene spixi, Anentome helena, Neritina sp [5 different species].)
> My aquatics are spread across my tanks.
> 
> I keep my terrestial snails together, could this be a potential problem?


I have each sp. in a seperate tank. Depending on the species, some like it more moist, slightly warmer etc

I am a bit *'*OCD'y*'* about everything though, I keep my albino apart from my normals too

I wouldn't keep A. fulica in with H. aspersa as I would of thought fulica would require greater humidity. But ive never kept aspersa so dont take my word for it


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> :gasp: Oh deary me. None of mine have died for ages & none of the bigger one's have ever died *touches wood*
> D'ya want another? Cause I really need to get rid of a few, & that goes for anyone else on here who wants some Giant Rams


Aww, you are such a sweetheart. I would love some more, if you need to offload 



Pleco07 said:


> Look how tiny they are :gasp:
> 
> Thats my index finger and the dot next to it it a baby cana...
> 
> image


That is supremely awesome. So cute 



Reptile-newb said:


> I keep my terrestial snails together, could this be a potential problem?


I keep Helix sp., and I have found that they are far more active when it's damp. You usually see them out in force when it rains, along the hedges, so I assumed they'd like some moisture. I have been spraying them about half as much as my GALS, and they're very happy. Have had loads of babies too.

I don't keep mine in the same tank though. If you bought the Helix as food, then they will be parasite etc free, right? So that shouldn't be an issue. Maybe you should keep a close eye on them, cos if they're not happy, you'll be able to tell. They will be really inactive, and keep retracting and sealing themselves inside their shell, not eating etc etc.

I would recommend keeping them separate though, so each species can do as it wants. You may have issues with the GALS trampling the Helix when they are much much bigger than them. It's just a bit easier in a lot of ways, plus if you get any eggs, you'll have a better idea where they came from!


----------



## bothrops

bothrops said:


> Was really looking forward to some new GALS this week but since I have paid for them and had a pm on tuesday saying they will be posted tomorrow (wednesday) and I will be sent a tracking number for the parcels, I have heard absolutely nothing from the seller.
> 
> I have pm'd and emailed and had nothing. They haven't been on here since either.
> 
> Does anyone know if 'snaillover' has had any personal issues or anything that would explain this?
> 
> Hope everythings OK with her and she lets me know one way or the other soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


 
Hi folks

Well, I feel it's time I gave up on ever seeing my snails or my money again.

I paid in full (via bank transfer rather than paypal - yes I know I'm stupid, I'll not do it again) for a couple of adult GALS, four subadults, a group of hatchlings and a lump of eggs on or around the 22nd of last month.

Despite a prominse they would be packaged and sent the very next day and I would have a tracking number sent to me straight away, I heard nothing from the vendor (Snaillover) for at least a week and so I began to get worried and sent a few pm's. Still nothing.

I searched the forum and found that she had given her hotmail address out on another thread. I tried emailing. I had a response, full of apologies as she had got married on the friday after I had paid on the tuesday and on the tuesday she had had a load of wedding problems and had forgotten about the snails. This email was sent from her honeymoon and she promised to ring home and get them to send them. Nothing more was heard.

I then emailed again on wednesday 5th to say I was getting worried as I'd heard nothing (I was and always have been 100% polite and pleasant - I just want my snails!).

I had a reply almost immediately again apologising as she had got my emails but couldn't reply due to a dodgy connection whilst away. She said she had just arrived home and will send them straight away (with £5 refund for the delay!) - excellent I thought!

Well, that was 9 days ago and I have heard absolutely nothing from her. I have sent a number of emails, pm's and even tried to add her on MSN. Absolutely nothing.

I'm gutted to be honest, and I still want to believe that there is a valid issue and I will get my snails (their new home has been set up and waiting for all this time!) but I really doubt it. It wouldn't be so bad if she had sent a few emails to let me know their are issues!


I've just checked her profile and she has actually logged on today (at 8.30pm) so I have added a visitor message to her profile page.

It's only twenty quid (well £19 really) but that's not the point. I'm properly upset that someone would not send the goods I have paid for with no explaination or apology at all....and worst of all I have no snails to show for it either.......

any advice?

yours



Andy

p.s. at least I have all your pics to keep me going!:flrt:


----------



## Reptile-newb

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I keep Helix sp., and I have found that they are far more active when it's damp. You usually see them out in force when it rains, along the hedges, so I assumed they'd like some moisture. I have been spraying them about half as much as my GALS, and they're very happy. Have had loads of babies too.
> 
> I don't keep mine in the same tank though. If you bought the Helix as food, then they will be parasite etc free, right? So that shouldn't be an issue. Maybe you should keep a close eye on them, cos if they're not happy, you'll be able to tell. They will be really inactive, and keep retracting and sealing themselves inside their shell, not eating etc etc.
> 
> I would recommend keeping them separate though, so each species can do as it wants. You may have issues with the GALS trampling the Helix when they are much much bigger than them. It's just a bit easier in a lot of ways, plus if you get any eggs, you'll have a better idea where they came from!


Thanks, I will seperate them when I have space. I'm pretty sure they don't have parasites as the snails were actually meant for human consumption, but I can't be sure there (I wasn't going to eat them, just thought one or two would be pretty good as pets and didn't want to take any from the wild). They look happy and don't seem to be doing any of the things you said as signs of unhappiness.

Thanks for all the help there!

Pleco07, as per the species of the snails I assumed they were Helix aspera but as they came from a website that sold for human consumption there could be a chance they could be Helix pomatia.


----------



## bothrops

bothrops said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Well, I feel it's time I gave up on ever seeing my snails or my money again.
> 
> I paid in full (via bank transfer rather than paypal - yes I know I'm stupid, I'll not do it again) for a couple of adult GALS, four subadults, a group of hatchlings and a lump of eggs on or around the 22nd of last month.
> 
> Despite a prominse they would be packaged and sent the very next day and I would have a tracking number sent to me straight away, I heard nothing from the vendor (Snaillover) for at least a week and so I began to get worried and sent a few pm's. Still nothing.
> 
> I searched the forum and found that she had given her hotmail address out on another thread. I tried emailing. I had a response, full of apologies as she had got married on the friday after I had paid on the tuesday and on the tuesday she had had a load of wedding problems and had forgotten about the snails. This email was sent from her honeymoon and she promised to ring home and get them to send them. Nothing more was heard.
> 
> I then emailed again on wednesday 5th to say I was getting worried as I'd heard nothing (I was and always have been 100% polite and pleasant - I just want my snails!).
> 
> I had a reply almost immediately again apologising as she had got my emails but couldn't reply due to a dodgy connection whilst away. She said she had just arrived home and will send them straight away (with £5 refund for the delay!) - excellent I thought!
> 
> Well, that was 9 days ago and I have heard absolutely nothing from her. I have sent a number of emails, pm's and even tried to add her on MSN. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> I'm gutted to be honest, and I still want to believe that there is a valid issue and I will get my snails (their new home has been set up and waiting for all this time!) but I really doubt it. It wouldn't be so bad if she had sent a few emails to let me know their are issues!
> 
> 
> I've just checked her profile and she has actually logged on today (at 8.30pm) so I have added a visitor message to her profile page.
> 
> It's only twenty quid (well £19 really) but that's not the point. I'm properly upset that someone would not send the goods I have paid for with no explaination or apology at all....and worst of all I have no snails to show for it either.......
> 
> any advice?
> 
> yours
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. at least I have all your pics to keep me going!:flrt:


 
Well, that's just typical. I hold off posting anything for weeks and then the night I post, what turns up, completely out of the blue? A parcel full of very well packed and heathly looking snails!

Thanks Vikki, over the moon they are finally here!

Pics soon folks

Andy


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Reptile-newb said:


> Thanks, I will seperate them when I have space. I'm pretty sure they don't have parasites as the snails were actually meant for human consumption, but I can't be sure there (I wasn't going to eat them, just thought one or two would be pretty good as pets and didn't want to take any from the wild). They look happy and don't seem to be doing any of the things you said as signs of unhappiness.
> 
> Thanks for all the help there!
> 
> Pleco07, as per the species of the snails I assumed they were Helix aspera but as they came from a website that sold for human consumption there could be a chance they could be Helix pomatia.


Happy to help.

Did you get them from exotic pets? You probably have some Helix aspersa maxima too, or cross breeds from all 3.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Aww, you are such a sweetheart. I would love some more, if you need to offload


I really do need to get rid of some! Expect a box of snails sometime this week!! Erm...5 or 6 be alright?

My lesson of the week: GALs grow a lot quicker than I imagined. I've only had Pinky & The Brain about a fortnight & they must be at least half an inch bigger than when I got them.


----------



## Mrs Mental

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Quick Q. Can GALs eat Tomatoes?


 
Yes but I never leave it in there very long as its the one food thats a pain in the butt fruit flie wise. I tend to take mine out after about 24 hours if there's any left. : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I really do need to get rid of some! Expect a box of snails sometime this week!! Erm...5 or 6 be alright?
> 
> My lesson of the week: GALs grow a lot quicker than I imagined. I've only had Pinky & The Brain about a fortnight & they must be at least half an inch bigger than when I got them.


Aww, thanks very much. I actually love you. Any number is fine  I will return the favour as soon as I have any GALS babies you want  Incidentally, I may have some Trichia striolata and Caracolus marginella babies soon. My last C. marginella babies all died for some reason though  They lay small clutches, so might not, but if I do, you want some? They can live with GALS. The T. striolata are native UK snails, but are very small and very cute. I have a load of brown shell, grey bodied ones and white shell, creamy bodied ones, and I have eggs from both, although I put them together, so probably won't have a clue what baby came from where if they hatch! :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug

My snails are going to be posted tomorrow  

Two argies and two Jadatzis to Gwinni for a fiver, I've still got my brazillian snails for sale if any one is interested I can sell all nine for a fiver they do have eggs also.

The reason for this is that I'm getting a giant bunny when i find some one who is willing to meet me half way xD 

I'm selling loads of stuff to get money for one  


So yeah, I got them snails for any one who wants them.


----------



## Reptile-newb

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> Did you get them from exotic pets? You probably have some Helix aspersa maxima too, or cross breeds from all 3.


Yeah they were from Exotic pets I just bought them to test out the system before I buy anything serious like a reptile or a spider.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

AAAAARGHHHH
crisis moment!
i've run out of eco earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i dunno if i can get some temporary soil tomorrow, any ideas on what else i can use till then?


Ps. Pleco07 i already have little baby trumpet snails!!!!!
Pps. garys getting huge!, should i put him on his own or should i keep him with shelly?? i still want him to get to full size, but i'm not sure if the tanks i have are big enough fr two..... :S


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Aww, thanks very much. I actually love you. Any number is fine  I will return the favour as soon as I have any GALS babies you want  Incidentally, I may have some Trichia striolata and Caracolus marginella babies soon. My last C. marginella babies all died for some reason though  They lay small clutches, so might not, but if I do, you want some?


Oh yes, yes, yes! I adore how T. striolata look, but although they're supposed to be common in England I've only ever seen one for real in my life! C. marginella are adorable too - any of either you can spare when you have some is brilliant with me :flrt: 
My two white Elephant Snails seemed to be getting quite close last night, so hopefully, fingers crossed I might have some babies soon. I must dig out that PFK article on them, I seem to recall that they have live young :no1:

I stumbled on this site the other day > The World of Snails - Life of Snails The bit on abnormal snails is facinating, any one here got any little odd-balls like that? I think the one with only one eye-stalk is amazing :gasp:


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Ps. Pleco07 i already have little baby trumpet snails!!!!!


:lol2: Yeah I have a few hundred at the moment lol

im just starting to empty the ornaments and gravel out from the tank so i can actually see how many snails i have. Everything has snail eggs laid on it lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol
they are sooooo teeny!
they have a 2ft tank to themselves lol


----------



## Freaky_mummy

awww i have my babies, african snails, 5 of them , only 4 months old at the moment


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> lol
> they are sooooo teeny!
> they have a 2ft tank to themselves lol


to themselves, prepare to be overun :lol2:



Freaky_mummy said:


> awww i have my babies, african snails, 5 of them , only 4 months old at the moment


What species are they?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i will be VERY overrun lol
i finally got around to counting all those baby GALS you sent......
the number will shock you........



649!!!


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i will be VERY overrun lol
> i finally got around to counting all those baby GALS you sent......
> the number will shock you........
> 
> 
> 
> 649!!!


:lol2: I guesstimated about 400 ish :whistling2:

Im sure they have demolished that cuttle already!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

they haven't actually, its kinda surpirsed me!
i broke off a little bit for gary
will gary still like be ok on his own?, hes my favey of my older 4, but hes too big to stay in with the others

there are a few beauts in the load you sent me!!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i thiiink a few somehow have escaped!
i was clearing the tank up and founf one on the cupboard beside it ........
I'm probably gonna wake up with a slimy face tomorrow..........


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i thiiink a few somehow have escaped!
> i was clearing the tank up and founf one on the cupboard beside it ........
> I'm probably gonna wake up with a slimy face tomorrow..........


Ive had a couple of escapees in the past :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i was just wondering, roughly how big they have to be (GALS) to breed, oh and garys on his own now, also, one of the others has no shell at the end where its allsmall (its hard to describe) and its healed over but will it grow back?, i'm not too sure how its happened, but tthat one and a different one are supposed to be getting bought, but i might have to replace them.........


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i was just wondering, roughly how big they have to be (GALS) to breed, oh and garys on his own now, also, one of the others has no shell at the end where its allsmall (its hard to describe) and its healed over but will it grow back?, i'm not too sure how its happened, but tthat one and a different one are supposed to be getting bought, but i might have to replace them.........


Fulica start breeding at 6 months old, if it has the very tip missing (the piont of the shell) then it wont grow back


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Hi all,
Decided i'd join in since I finally remembered to visit this forum again (very forgetful person). After getting rid of my old account for this new one I promptly forgot my user :lol2:
Here is my new Tiger snailies, one from goose on petsnails and one from Dusk (little un's Dusks)
Aristotle:









Athena:








Hopefully when they are grown up they'll make lots of little tigerets


----------



## Pleco07

MustLoveSnails said:


> Hi all,
> Decided i'd join in since I finally remembered to visit this forum again (very forgetful person). After getting rid of my old account for this new one I promptly forgot my user :lol2:
> Here is my new Tiger snailies, one from goose on petsnails and one from Dusk (little un's Dusks)
> Aristotle:
> image
> 
> Athena:
> image
> Hopefully when they are grown up they'll make lots of little tigerets


They're gawjus, every snail keeper should have atleast one tiger in their snail collection!


----------



## Corvidae

They're so cute MustLoveSnails  Great names, too.


----------



## Dusk

MustLoveSnails said:


> Hi all,
> Decided i'd join in since I finally remembered to visit this forum again (very forgetful person). After getting rid of my old account for this new one I promptly forgot my user :lol2:



'lo


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Thanks  I am very proud of these little guys  and I agree, every snail enthusiast keeper should have at least one, as long as they know what they are doing with them


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'd love a tiger eventually :flrt:

Today I have mostly been...setting up a larger RUB for Pinky & The Brain. I love setting up homes for my critters, I find it really rather fun. Watching those Coir blocks inflate can keep me amused for hours :blush:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ I'd love a tiger eventually :flrt:
> 
> Today I have mostly been...setting up a larger RUB for Pinky & The Brain. I love setting up homes for my critters, I find it really rather fun. Watching those Coir blocks inflate can keep me amused for hours :blush:


I have an unusual fascination with watching coir blocks grow too :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Oh good. It's not just me being odd then :whistling2:


----------



## Corvidae

Don't worry, I like watching coir too :lol2: 

Putting it in the RUB and patting it down it rather satisfying, too.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> They're gawjus, every snail keeper should have atleast one tiger in their snail collection!


 
i have 4 lol
2 of them have bits of shell missing, cause someone decided to open the rub and shut it on them.....
the other ones geoing to a mate when shes off of holiday


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Corvidae said:


> Don't worry, I like watching coir too :lol2:
> 
> Putting it in the RUB and patting it down it rather satisfying, too.


 me to, strangley cool thing to watch :lol2:. Plus there is nothing cuter than watching my huge lardylump cat poke it while its in the bucket, he sits and stares at it while it grows bless him. Even cuter was finding him curled up on top the big tank purring, soo cute :flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

this threads gotten very quiet.......


----------



## Pleco07

My gf has just bought me a pair of Limicolaria flammea. I was gonna wait for my friends to have succesful eggs but looks like I dont have to now


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

awesomes


----------



## Pleco07

Im thinking of selling my breeding pair of A. immaculata and maybe some kind of A. iredalei deals as im being overun with Ireds lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol, i've never been able to keep anything til breeding age, apart from gary, but garys tanks got knocked off the shelf (silly ol' me thought"the kitten wont get here for the treats" and he got a little squished...

R.I.P Gary <3


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> lol, i've never been able to keep anything til breeding age, apart from gary, but garys tanks got knocked off the shelf (silly ol' me thought"the kitten wont get here for the treats" and he got a little squished...
> 
> R.I.P Gary <3


Well ireds start breeding at about 6months old, my immacs are around that age too. Surely you can keep snails for 6 months lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

well yeah but most of them get killed by something, how much do you reckon you'd be selling for?


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> well yeah but most of them get killed by something, how much do you reckon you'd be selling for?


£10 For the pair, £6.50 P+P (immacs) I should get some pics lol

not sure what im gonna do with the ireds, been selling them at £4 each, might do 5 babies for £10 just to get rid of some of them


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Yes We want pics :devil::devil:


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Yes We want pics :devil::devil:


Here you go then
A. immaculata...


----------



## Dusk

:-O 

The saucy beasts.


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> :-O
> 
> The saucy beasts.


They are constantly at it lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww  I know I've been saying it for ages Pleco, but I still want some iredalei!

My 2 lovely jadatzi (yellow shell, white fleshed ones) have both died, within a couple of days of each other  The others in the tank seem fine so far. What a bummer though. I love yellow shells.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Aww  I know I've been saying it for ages Pleco, but I still want some iredalei!
> 
> My 2 lovely jadatzi (yellow shell, white fleshed ones) have both died, within a couple of days of each other  The others in the tank seem fine so far. What a bummer though. I love yellow shells.


Well I have plenty here if you do decide to finally have some 

Yes, I gotta say I love my Yellow shells


----------



## roostarr

I have no idea how i have been a member for so long and never posted in this thread! 

hello other snaily peeps...

i haven't read the whole thread obviously... its far too long for that but i've had a little look over the last dozen or so pages... lots of lovely pics!


----------



## shonny

omg there so big..r they easy to keep snails? x


----------



## Pleco07

shonny said:


> omg there so big..r they easy to keep snails? x


They are only 6months old, still a bit of growing to do yet, pretty much the same care as fulica


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ahh, I've been snap happy so here's some more pics!

Hercules, giving me the sneer









Bath time for the adult/sub adult fulica









And some aquatic snaily pics

My nerite, Humbug









One of my many MTS, best pic I've ever got. Amazingly clear before resizing!









Two juv rams, from the same parents!


----------



## Reptile-newb

Does anyone keep Sulawesi Elephant Snails? I'm going to set up a species tank for them, and maybe add a few Sulawesi shrimp once I get more experienced with shrimp.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Today i got some new garys, can you guys help ID them?


----------



## Pleco07

My gf ordered me what I thought was 2 Limicolaria flammea but she brang them round earlier and she had bought me 4!

Now, to me thats the best present ever, more snails 

All being very shy, came out for some food then hid lol...


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> My gf ordered me what I thought was 2 Limicolaria flammea but she brang them round earlier and she had bought me 4!
> 
> Now, to me thats the best present ever, more snails
> 
> All being very shy, came out for some food then hid lol...
> 
> image
> image


AWWWWH soo teeny


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Heeys, just wondering, we still haven't gotten hold of any peat :/so can i go out into the garden and get some of the soil with the grass, i think it would look really nice in there.....we don't use pesticides or anything, i was just wondering if the GALS would be ok


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Maybe....if you microwave/bake it first to kill off any nasties living in there. Don't take my word for it but I'd imagine it'd be ok for the time being. 



Reptile-newb said:


> Does anyone keep Sulawesi Elephant Snails?


I have a few. They're not in a species tank though so I probably can't be of much use to you :blush:


----------



## clangercrazy

Am loving this thread!
Have suddenly become very interested in snails....and am thinking I might have to get me a few for class pets! (I'm a primary school teacher, and our class hamster died earlier this year.....) Snails seem such an interesting and more exotic idea! Am going to have to do some research!
Would I need a heat mat or anything? Any specific dietry needs? Any species more appropriate? Would like something quite pretty - to interest the girlies in particular!
Will do some research and suggest it to the headteacher when back at school!:lol2:


----------



## Dusk

clangercrazy said:


> Would I need a heat mat or anything? Any specific dietry needs? Any species more appropriate? Would like something quite pretty - to interest the girlies in particular!


 Heat and so on depends on which species you get. The easiest to keep and the most commonly available are achatina fulica - they shouldn't need a heat mat as long as they're in centrally heated rooms during the winter.As well as dark skin/dark shell you can also get them white bodied (called white jades) which are very pretty, or yellow-shelled (rodatzis). Occasionally you'll find an albino-bodied yellow-shelled varient (jadatzis) but they're still pretty uncommon.


----------



## Dusk

*Grandbaby ovums*

My lovely margie ovum Big Yan is now a grandaddy! His offspring Amberdrake's first clutch just started hatching   Very exciting. Eggs about 20mm. In the first shot you can see that the shell is translucent - if I'd got video, you'd see the heart beating through the shell.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

cleaning out 649 A.fulica is NOT a very nice thing to do 
end of. :lol2:
note to self (and anyone else that fancies a read): Never feed them carrots! (they go black and icky, and the snails get stuck inside it :devil: )

now they have been split into 20 - 30 (more of the really teeny ones) in a large ice cream tub its so much easier!

i can't really be mad at the little uns, they have such cute faces!
speaking of cute faces.....


----------



## MustLoveSnails

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> note to self (and anyone else that fancies a read): Never feed them carrots! (they go black and icky, and the snails get stuck inside it :devil: )


 Yup, thats why you go to tescos late at night and get about ten bags of carrot sticks reduced to 10p each 
:notworthy:all hail the reduced fruit and veg section:notworthy:


----------



## Corvidae

Dusk said:


> My lovely margie ovum Big Yan is now a grandaddy! His offspring Amberdrake's first clutch just started hatching   Very exciting. Eggs about 20mm. In the first shot you can see that the shell is translucent - if I'd got video, you'd see the heart beating through the shell.
> 
> image
> 
> image


 20mm? That's huge! My margies aren't quite old enough to breed yet, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dusk

Corvidae said:


> 20mm? That's huge!.


I know  It's fantastic, they look like bird eggs.


----------



## DaisySnail

*Snail with one eye ? advice*

Went to a pet shop yesterday and found 2 snails being kept in awful conditions, already have 6 GALS at home. Went away but played on mind all day and ended up going back and buying them both. When I got them home and thoroughly cleaned them up (took a long time), I noticed that one of them has only one eye stalk, there is a little bump where the other is and it doesn't extend at all.
Has anyone seen this before ? Do you think it would have been born like this or do you think he was in an accident. The snails shell measures approx 4 inches so not a youngster. 
Any ideas ?


----------



## Dusk

It's possible it's holding the other eyestalk in due to some minor irritation, especially if they were in rough conditions. Give it a few days and some warm baths, and it might appear  That's much more common than for it to be missing it entirely, though that can happen occasionally.


----------



## DaisySnail

Dusk said:


> It's possible it's holding the other eyestalk in due to some minor irritation, especially if they were in rough conditions. Give it a few days and some warm baths, and it might appear  That's much more common than for it to be missing it entirely, though that can happen occasionally.


Thank you for your advice.
Will keep an eye on them (pardon the pun !)
Hopefully it is just an irritation.
They are already looking a lot better and seem happy
Thanks again


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i hate going to my pet shop sometimes, tehy are all kept in a small - medium flat faunarium, these are sub adults too!
the eye should hoefully pop up soon, did they have any food?? (in the shop)


----------



## DaisySnail

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i hate going to my pet shop sometimes, tehy are all kept in a small - medium flat faunarium, these are sub adults too!
> the eye should hoefully pop up soon, did they have any food?? (in the shop)


As the owner opened the top of the tank a variety of flies shot out, they had been feeding on the 1 piece of rotting tomato in there that was swimming in water. The owner said that he had only put it in the day before but it was obvious it had been there a long time.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

flies?! thats just nasty!
good job you got them when you did, they wouldn't have lasted much longer!


----------



## gwinni

I've got 2 helix aspersa, and found 5 small babies in the tub a few days ago. Will chuck pics up tomorrow. They are tiny and soooo cute. Saw the two adults mating on sunday so will have more soon lol. Am well chuffed


----------



## Reptile-newb

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I have a few. They're not in a species tank though so I probably can't be of much use to you :blush:


I want it to be a species set up just to make sure no hybridisation happens. The main aim is to use them to my advantage as shrimpkeepers have found sulawesi shrimp feel more comfortable around sulawesi elephant snails, and sulawesi shrimp are pretty hard to keep, so you need to get things right with them.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Today i got some new garys, can you guys help ID them?


i still have no idea, i think they are a.fulica but the bodies look kinda dark


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i still have no idea, i think they are a.fulica but the bodies look kinda dark


They look like fulica to me :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

good good!


----------



## Sweetcorn

Oooo this is my first time posting here now I have my own little baby snail. I totally blame this thread and hubby wasn't too impressed when my baby arrived this morning :lol2: I've got 2 more normal Fulica arriving tomorrow so will have 3........Gert, Bert & Flirt LOL

This is Flirt who arrived today after rather a long trip!!! She has such a pretty shell and is my first ever Snail :flrt: and of course I'm being a complete wreck and checking on her every 5 mins :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i still have no idea, i think they are a.fulica but the bodies look kinda dark


You can get a lot of variation in flesh colour. Did you see the pics I posted a few pages ago of all my sub/adult fulica? There's two there (from Pleco) with really pale bodies, my first two, with medium dark bodies and another 3 with really dark, almost grey bodies. 



Sweetcorn said:


> Oooo this is my first time posting here now I have my own little baby snail. I totally blame this thread and hubby wasn't too impressed when my baby arrived this morning :lol2: I've got 2 more normal Fulica arriving tomorrow so will have 3........Gert, Bert & Flirt LOL
> 
> This is Flirt who arrived today after rather a long trip!!! She has such a pretty shell and is my first ever Snail :flrt: and of course I'm being a complete wreck and checking on her every 5 mins :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


She's gorgeous Sweetcorn. I love her, and love the name too  

Your OH will come round. He'll just have to! That's what I keep telling myself about my OH anyway, but I'm starting to wonder...
:lol2:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Thank you....I'm so please with her :flrt: despite hubby's continual jokes :devil::devil: Someone will be sleeping on the sofa tonight if he doesn't cut it out :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

I'm Getting 3 more on Sunday, i think they are A.Fulica, but just to be sure here are the piccys i was sent,


----------



## MustLoveSnails

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> I'm Getting 3 more on Sunday, i think they are A.Fulica, but just to be sure here are the piccys i was sent,
> image
> image
> image
> image


 do you know what colour the columnella is? I can't see the colours properly at the moment (curse of the rubbish monitor).


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

MustLoveSnails said:


> do you know what colour the columnella is? I can't see the colours properly at the moment (curse of the rubbish monitor).


 whats that part?? :blush: ( i'm still not too clued up on the scientific words, i still don't know how to say Fulica properly XD)


----------



## MustLoveSnails

if you scroll down this page there is a picture of a shell with the parts labeled, Identifying Your Snail [Pet Snails]
And don't worry, it took me a while to learn this stuff, and i'm still always learning even now. Pronouncing stuffs a wotsit anyway, I just go with pointing to the word and saying "its that one" :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

ohh i thought it was that bit lol, i asked if they could get a piccy of the underside of the shell, and they said they would sooo its just a matter of waitingg i spoess


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

tadaaa!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou




----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

could they be these?
Archachatina marginata / Species [Pet Snails]


----------



## Dusk

No, they're definitely not margies or any other archachatina species  Archachatinas have much blunter shells. Those look like achatina fulica - are the shells very ridged and textured, or are they smooth? I can't quite see in the pictures.


----------



## gwinni

One of my baby Helix aspersa

















The flash doesn't help and the fact it's pretty much see through lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

^^ its teeny, soooo cute!


i'm not sure, i have soo many fulica!!!!!
i've got a breeding pair of immacs coming next week ( thanks pleco07!)


----------



## asm1006

OMG how cute is that snail!!!


The snails in question are coming from me, and yes have rigid
textured shells HTH: victory:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i was about to ask if they did lol, theyre probably fulica then
shows how good i am at IDing things!

(omg only 9 posts till i'm a super citizen!)


----------



## asm1006

LOL-keep writing then!


----------



## Pleco07

They look like some good looking fulica to me 



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i've got a breeding pair of immacs coming next week ( thanks pleco07!)


:2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

asm1006 said:


> The snails in question are coming from me, and yes have rigid textured shells HTH: victory:


Ridged enough to be reticulata? The patterning looks retic-ish


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

they will be ok in a 2ft tank wont they?! lol (pleco07)
i hope the heat mats still sticky lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i have only, wait for it 50 baby fulicas left!!!


----------



## asm1006

how rigid do they need to be?-sorry not asnail person. Can do more pics if so.
They'll be fine in your 2footer! Atm anyways-have ni idea how big they'll get.
Here's a couple more pics...


----------



## MustLoveSnails

I'd say fulica, I thought for a moment the shell pattern looked immacish, but having got the monitors colours right and seen the blue columnella it looks like they are very handsome fulis.


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> they will be ok in a 2ft tank wont they?! lol (pleco07)
> i hope the heat mats still sticky lol


2ft tank will be fine :2thumb:
If its not sticky, sellotape?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

or blutack, that always works.:notworthy: All hail blu tack :notworthy: :lol2:I tend to put something behind the tank to hold the heatmat against the wall if I can't find anything else to use.


----------



## Pleco07

MustLoveSnails said:


> or blutack, that always works.:notworthy: All hail blu tack :notworthy: :lol2:I tend to put something behind the tank to hold the heatmat against the wall if I can't find anything else to use.


Oh the brilliance of having a warm room and having no need for extra heating


----------



## Dusk

MustLoveSnails said:


> having got the monitors colours right and seen the blue columnella it looks like they are very handsome fulis.


On reflection I think I agree - the body isn't right for immac or retic. Fulis it is


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hehe, in the summer i sometimes have to turn off the heatmats, cause otherwise they'll get too hot!
last time i checked on a hot day, it got up to 27.3 C
so t gets very hot in there


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07, how are Limicolaria flammea doing?
got any pics of them out of their shells?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Pleco07 said:


> Oh the brilliance of having a warm room and having no need for extra heating


 I love the fact its autumn soon, then winter, bringing cold weather. Everyone in my house will be cold, but there will be my room all toasty warm from the heatmats


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hehe lol, i now have 3 sub adult fulis!
can't wait 4 next week when the immacs come!


----------



## MustLoveSnails

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> hehe lol, i now have 3 sub adult fulis!
> can't wait 4 next week when the immacs come!


 Immacs are lovely snails :flrt:


----------



## Corvidae

I have had my 4 baby albino retics for about a month now. They're all eating and active but one of them doesn't seem to be growing at all. Is there anything wrong with it, or does it just happen to be small?


----------



## Pleco07

Corvidae said:


> I have had my 4 baby albino retics for about a month now. They're all eating and active but one of them doesn't seem to be growing at all. Is there anything wrong with it, or does it just happen to be small?


Is it eating as much as the others? Snails grow at different speeds, I had a fulica years ago that was smaller then the rest and grew really slowly, might just be a slow grower.


----------



## Corvidae

I haven't noticed how much each of them eat, but I'll have a closer look next time. Like I said, there doesn't seem to be anything obviously wrong with it so it probably is just a slow grower. Thanks


----------



## DaisySnail

*One eyed snail ?*

Have been watching the snail that I "rescued" from the petshop and the eye stalk has still not appeared so maybe it never will.
Still trying to get a decent picture to show you but snail seems pretty camera shy at the moment !!! Both snails are eating really well and seem to like their new environment.

I am really interested in getting more snails especially Achatina Achatina and would like to get two. Has anyone any ideas where I could get them from, youngsters preferably.


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> hehe lol, i now have 3 sub adult fulis!
> can't wait 4 next week when the immacs come!


Missed that chance to show them off :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> can't wait 4 next week when the immacs come!


Should be with you 2mora b4 1pm


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

oh they are soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!

and yaays!, i can't wait


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Just had to show you guys some new pics I took of Pinky & The Brain yesterday. They've grown so much! Pinky especially seems to love being handled & getting to see the world :flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

AWWWWH lol


----------



## MustLoveSnails

aww, great pics  
Just got my new archachatina puylaerti babies, so will be posting piccies of those later  , and the full grown margie ovum I got on sunday at the maidstone expo :flrt:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell in PM to me on 19th Aug said:


> I have loads of hatchlings and eggs from the trichia and cernuella now. And hopefully they'll keep laying! I'll send you a heap of eggs tomorrow.



They've started to hatch!!! Far too small to tell what kind they are, but they're definitely there!!! :flrt:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

*New(ish) Margie from maidstone expo*

Heres my big ol margie Dagda, such a lovely not so little guy :flrt:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> They've started to hatch!!! Far too small to tell what kind they are, but they're definitely there!!! :flrt:


Yay! Mine are still so teeny! Ah well, at least they def survived the postal system


----------



## MustLoveSnails

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yay! Mine are still so teeny! Ah well, at least they def survived the postal system


 "Despite the best efforts of the royal mail not all packages are able to be damaged, lost or delivered late. We apologise for any that slip through, and will gladly talk loudly and stupidly over you if you'd care to make a complaint" 
Sometimes theres one they forget to chuck across the room just after you've paid a fortune to have in delivered, and written fragile on every empty surface of it :whistling2:


----------



## daysleeper1985

MustLoveSnails said:


> Heres my big ol margie Dagda, such a lovely not so little guy :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> WOW! Amazing! Can they actually 'bite' you when they are that big?!


----------



## MustLoveSnails

they don't actually bite, snails rasp food to eat, and sometimes they do test you by one quick rasp. They run their radula over the surface of the food, it has lots of little ridges and scrapes a thin layer off the food each time it is passed over it. Doesn't hurt, just sorta tickles.


----------



## daysleeper1985

I understanding rasping etc, I just didn't know that with their radula being so large it would be errr slightly more aggressive on your hand. Even mine can hurt me slightly if they rasp places like between my fingers and they are about a third of the size of that guy!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Eggies eggies eggies!
i never counted them but i was ckearing up the immacs tank and found quite a few, no idea how long they've been there though!!
put them in a crix tub with some moss in the tank, how long do i wait till they hatch?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

has everyone on the snail thread keeled over or somethng?:war:

seriously WHERE ARE YOU ALL!! :gasp::gasp:



maybe there's a secret snail party i wasn't invited to, and everyones got week long hangovers :cheers:
:hmm:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

i'm here *waves*


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

MustLoveSnails said:


> i'm here *waves*


 ohaii!!!
:lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

Been upgrading some of my tanks so been a bit busy


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yaay, you're back!

i got some immac eggs
and i only have 5 fulis, including the 3 sub adults


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> yaay, you're back!
> 
> i got some immac eggs
> and i only have 5 fulis, including the 3 sub adults


Congratz, they started laying for you then


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yup


----------



## purple-vixen

Hi,

We got given 8 GALS a few months back, two now live at work in a large faunarium and the other six at home. They are very small, like not even half the size of a 1p!

So, they are our new pets, so thought I could post 

Will get some pics, although they are tiny! 

x


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

awwh, i can only remember when they were that small



welcome to the snail thread


----------



## Pleco07

Put my 6 sub adult albino fulica into an 80litre tub (£5.97 - Wilkos)


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> Put my 6 sub adult albino fulica into an 80litre tub (£5.97 - Wilkos)
> 
> image
> image


 cute!


----------



## Corvidae

I got 6 baby fulicas on thursday. Not the most exciting thing ever, but they've doubled my snail collection


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> has everyone on the snail thread keeled over or somethng?:war:
> 
> seriously WHERE ARE YOU ALL!! :gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe there's a secret snail party i wasn't invited to, and everyones got week long hangovers :cheers:
> :hmm:


Hehe, my computer's been being an arse so I haven't been able to get on here really. 
Not a lot's been happening in my snaily little world anyway :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Not much been happening here either really


----------



## Pleco07

Thought I would add a few pics of my A. achatina, all growing nicely...


----------



## Pleco07

My SUPER DUPER gf has bought me another pair of L. flammea, the white form this time....sorry no pics as ive left my camera at home but will upload some 2mora


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lovely tigers Pleco. And congrats on the new additions  What a lovely OH you have. Wish mine would buy me snails! Or at least get on board with the whole pet thing a bit more!


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> My SUPER DUPER gf has bought me another pair of L. flammea, the white form this time....sorry no pics as ive left my camera at home but will upload some 2mora


Pics...


----------



## smurf_nom

Those white flammeas are gorgeous. Your gf has very good taste :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

smurf_nom said:


> Those white flammeas are gorgeous. Your gf has very good taste :whistling2:


She certainly does :whistling2:


----------



## Dusk

*New species *

Psuedachatina downesii





















Archachatina marginata var. egregiella




















Possible archachatina marginata var. eduardi




















Possible archachatina marginata var. marginata



















(more pics up on Snails On Parade - the snail gallery  )


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk,
Psuedachatina downesii ..............WOW :mf_dribble:

Needs to get me some of those, shells look amazing not to mention the flesh colouration


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> Dusk,
> Psuedachatina downesii ..............WOW :mf_dribble:
> 
> Needs to get me some of those, shells look amazing not to mention the flesh colouration


I know, I <3 them so much already  The shells are gorgeously ridged and the skin tones amazing... these five are adult, so fingers crossed there'll be eggs in the not too distant future


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> I know, I <3 them so much already  The shells are gorgeously ridged and the skin tones amazing... these five are adult, so fingers crossed there'll be eggs in the not too distant future


Well fingers crossed for you, and keep us posted im always looking to expand my snail collection be nice to have something different for a change :whistling2:. At the moment im looking for some Lignus onager.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Imacs Started Hatching!!!!!!!!!!

i have 64 babies, and theres not many eggs left unhatched
i noticed one of them laying today too, i'll keep this batch and maybe the next, sell them on, keep some etc.
then i might have to freeze the eggs, so the tank isnt too crowded!


----------



## ovcharkauk

i got some snails today as my little girl has been on and on and on about getting some lol 

i got them from a pet shop and was really mad when i saw they had no food or water and there was a dead one in th tank :bash: and also they could not tell me much info about them its a good job i read about care for animals before i buy one


----------



## Pleco07

Why is it that when I start winding down ready to go to bed there is always one little trumpet snail on the side of the tank in the flow of the filter outlet producing an amazingly annoying tapping noise from it shell on the glass :devil:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2: yes, they do do that don't they?! Little beggars  You keeping some aquatic ones, or just not got rid of them all yet?


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> :lol2: yes, they do do that don't they?! Little beggars  You keeping some aquatic ones, or just not got rid of them all yet?


Sold a few but still have some left, selling the whole lot for £10 now. theres 4 breeding canas, about 5 canas that would survive the post, some tiny ones that wouldn't, about 40 red rams and about 40/50 trumpets


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooh how much would it be including postage? I might be able to help you out there  Maybe not though cos really having to watch the pennies (story of my life!) but that's a great price for so many snails.

May have a tank for canas now. Was worried about them getting too big for my other tank before.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh how much would it be including postage? I might be able to help you out there  Maybe not though cos really having to watch the pennies (story of my life!) but that's a great price for so many snails.
> 
> May have a tank for canas now. Was worried about them getting too big for my other tank before.


That includes postage


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Pleco07 said:


> Why is it that when I start winding down ready to go to bed there is always one little trumpet snail on the side of the tank in the flow of the filter outlet producing an amazingly annoying tapping noise from it shell on the glass :devil:


 my margie likes to do a lap of the tank wall, scraping it with his shell, several times a night, it makes that horrible chalkboard noise. Still better than da snoring next door, even slipknot can't cover THAT up :lol2:

update: now have loads of buby immacs as well as the remainding 17 or so juvis. cute, but annoying, can't shift the rescue juvis and now i'm trying to sell prefect lil babies. still, can't be mad, they are soooo cute :flrt:
and my biggest of the three octana is pregnant, four little eggs I can see, can't wait for the babies :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

MustLoveSnails said:


> my margie likes to do a lap of the tank wall, scraping it with his shell, several times a night, it makes that horrible chalkboard noise.


Oh yeah, ive got used to the shells scraping on side of tanks but the tapping drives me nuts lol



MustLoveSnails said:


> and my biggest of the three octana is pregnant, four little eggs I can see, can't wait for the babies :2thumb:


I've been tempted to get some Sublima Octana in the past but I cant decide


----------



## Pleco07

Couple of pics of my canas (the ones that weren't hiding anyway)

This is the smallest of the four breeding ones (other three were locked together in a 3 way orgy behind filter)...









And this is one of the bigger babies I've had from them...








Thats my thumb...


----------



## Malti

ooh snails hadn't seen this thread yet. I got some Local + Fulica to exchange with GALS or predator snails (like the rosey wolf snail _Euglandina rosea). _Oh and loads of Malaysian Trumpet Snails aswell


----------



## MustLoveSnails

you'd think after all these years keeping snails in one form or other i'd be used to the various scrape sounds, thuds of falling snails, thumps of decor being knocked over, tappings of shells on stuff, popping noises, and other sounds my many snails make all night long. Oddly the sound of them rasping their food is very soothing for me, just wish they'd stop trashing their tanks (at least not so loudly :lol2: )


----------



## Pleco07

MustLoveSnails said:


> you'd think after all these years keeping snails in one form or other i'd be used to the various scrape sounds, thuds of falling snails, thumps of decor being knocked over, tappings of shells on stuff, popping noises, and other sounds my many snails make all night long. Oddly the sound of them rasping their food is very soothing for me, just wish they'd stop trashing their tanks (at least not so loudly :lol2: )


:lol2:

I remember being about 7 or 8 and having my first pair of fulica next to my bed and hearing them rasping at their food. I remember being well scared as I didn't know what that strange noise was :blush: 15yrs later, 100+ snails later....its weird staying at the OH and not hearing rasping :lol2:


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I remember being about 7 or 8 and having my first pair of fulica next to my bed and hearing them rasping at their food. I remember being well scared as I didn't know what that strange noise was :blush: 15yrs later, 100+ snails later....its weird staying at the OH and not hearing rasping :lol2:


I love the sound too...is it only me, or I can hear the other snails too? last time I had arogue Rumina Decollata, heard him in the cress I'm growing, wasn't even visible at first check


----------



## MustLoveSnails

I often hear smaller snails, and my family think i'm nuts cos i can hear snails in the wild eating when I'm out for a walk etc. I think its just you hear it so much you become more aware of it.


----------



## Malti

MustLoveSnails said:


> I often hear smaller snails, and my family think i'm nuts cos i can hear snails in the wild eating when I'm out for a walk etc. I think its just you hear it so much you become more aware of it.


so we're either both looney or both special


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Malti said:


> so we're either both looney or both special


 actually we have both been rasped by radioactive snails that have given us special snail like powers.... wait, thats spider man......

Lets go with loony for me :lol2:


----------



## Malti

MustLoveSnails said:


> actually we have both been rasped by radioactive snails that have given us special snail like powers.... wait, thats spider man......
> 
> Lets go with loony for me :lol2:



an artist impression of me...


----------



## MustLoveSnails

:lol2:


----------



## Malti

so I wasn't in for a parcel and got this notice...I have to give it to the postmaster when picking it up...guess who made the hole? :lol:


----------



## gwinni

After counting all my baby Helix aspersa babies (it took a while lol) i have 234! Am planning on growing them on over winter and then releasing them. I take it this is ok to do as they are a native species?


----------



## Malti

gwinni said:


> After counting all my baby Helix aspersa babies (it took a while lol) i have 234! Am planning on growing them on over winter and then releasing them. I take it this is ok to do as they are a native species?


sure u can..or cook em


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

I have some baby immacs if anyone wants some

theres around 64 very very cutee 
errm

£1.50 each + whatever PnP is


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> I have some baby immacs if anyone wants some
> 
> theres around 64 very very cutee
> errm
> 
> £1.50 each + whatever PnP is


what type of Immacs?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

A. immaculata


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> A. immaculata


got a pic of the rents? and how big r they? I got Immac ver. panthera.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> Here you go then
> A. immaculata...
> image
> image
> image


 
well they're the rents


the babies arent that big i'll do some measuring later

they are still very small


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> well they're the rents
> 
> 
> the babies arent that big i'll do some measuring later
> 
> they are still very small


they're purty...might be interested, will pm u


----------



## exboyz04

*African Land Snails (Achatina marginata)*

Here is a pick of my African Land Snails (Achatina marginata)
I have 2 Addults, there lovely pets. :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

2 of the sub adult fulis got crushed!!!!!!!

we were taking them to the bathroom to be cleaned out, then all the tanks felll off the cupard, 2 of ther were partly crushed, is there anything i can do, of is it the freezer for them?
when i say crushed, i mean most of the shell


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> 2 of the sub adult fulis got crushed!!!!!!!
> 
> we were taking them to the bathroom to be cleaned out, then all the tanks felll off the cupard, 2 of ther were partly crushed, is there anything i can do, of is it the freezer for them?
> when i say crushed, i mean most of the shell


How bad is bad? and got any pics?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

the caera cards gone missing, so i cant get any yet, but bad is bad, they look like they've been stood on, with fragments of shell missing


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> the caera cards gone missing, so i cant get any yet, but bad is bad, they look like they've been stood on, with fragments of shell missing


Hmmm, probably not gonna make it then, though ive had them regrow large portions of shells after accidents before but if it looks like its been stood on maybe not.
Not sure I could bring myself to putting it in the freezer tho


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i wouldnt do it, but i think they're suffering, so i'm not too sure what to do :/


----------



## Malti

I've seen snails reconstruct very bad shells (most where helix aspersa though), If i were you I'd spray with liquid calcium and give them cuttlebone, as long as they eat and go on their business it should heal. also if there was just a hole in the shell, you could stick a piece of eggshell to it, and it'll remain there until they rebuild.

If u got pics it would be better


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Sorry about your fulicas Rawr 

Sorry Pleco for not getting back to you about the aquatic snails. Would love to, it's a great bargain but I'm so stupidly skint and it's all my OHs fault! Long story, but it really is! And I'm putting myself on a serious economy drive otherwise we probably won't be able to afford food. Thank god we moved back to our hometown though, at least we have parents to go to for tea!

I'm a bit gutted. My huge fulica Hercules died the other day. I rescued him from a slightly mad but very friendly lady who wasn't even keeping his tank remotely clean. I thought he was going to die cos for a few days before he did, he was retracting really really far, and when i gave him a bath he was coming out his shell all twisted and the wrong way round. I'm gutted though


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Sorry about your fulicas Rawr
> 
> Sorry Pleco for not getting back to you about the aquatic snails. Would love to, it's a great bargain but I'm so stupidly skint and it's all my OHs fault! Long story, but it really is! And I'm putting myself on a serious economy drive otherwise we probably won't be able to afford food. Thank god we moved back to our hometown though, at least we have parents to go to for tea!
> 
> I'm a bit gutted. My huge fulica Hercules died the other day. I rescued him from a slightly mad but very friendly lady who wasn't even keeping his tank remotely clean. I thought he was going to die cos for a few days before he did, he was retracting really really far, and when i gave him a bath he was coming out his shell all twisted and the wrong way round. I'm gutted though
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


sorry to hear that 

if you want I can offer you some baby fulicas (3.5cm/4cm) just pay p&p cause I'm broke aswell


----------



## gwinni

Would it be ok to release the baby aspersa now? Or should i keep them till spring or would they be ok? I was worried it'd be to cold for them? Silly i know lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i'm annoyed, i've been told i need to get rid of some of my animals, (snails in particular)
but the only ones i've got left are the ones i want to keep, i'm not sure what to do 
i really wish i could keep all of them, but i don't have that option
what should i do?


----------



## clangercrazy

can rodatzi snails and normal GALS live together? Can they live in same environment/conditions? Or is that not a good idea?
Thanks!:notworthy:


----------



## Malti

gwinni said:


> Would it be ok to release the baby aspersa now? Or should i keep them till spring or would they be ok? I was worried it'd be to cold for them? Silly i know lol


well I'd keep them in, depends what size they are



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i'm annoyed, i've been told i need to get rid of some of my animals, (snails in particular)
> but the only ones i've got left are the ones i want to keep, i'm not sure what to do
> i really wish i could keep all of them, but i don't have that option
> what should i do?


may I know why u have to get rid of them?


----------



## Dusk

clangercrazy said:


> can rodatzi snails and normal GALS live together? Can they live in same environment/conditions? Or is that not a good idea?
> Thanks!:notworthy:


They're both the same species, achatina fulica, so they have exactly the same needs.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Malti said:


> well I'd keep them in, depends what size they are
> 
> 
> 
> may I know why u have to get rid of them?


PM'ed


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Do you really have no choice in the matter? If so, I'm sorry to hear that.

If it's somebody making you get rid, do they really have any right to? I ask cos my OH is always saying 'no more' but I just completely ignore him, cos I pay for what my critters need, and I clean them and do everything for them, he just has to deal with the fact that 1 and a half rooms of our house are currrently quite full of creatures! And his study isn't one of them, so he can shut up!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i've managed to weasel my way out of it, 
will my baby (well hes getting big) fulica be able to stay with the immacs?
if so then i just need to get rid of the tank and its all ok


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Immac var. panthera can rasp on other snails skin and shells, but Immac var. immac don't, so as long as that's what you have, you could keep them together. 

I believe this is right, it is what I've read and seen said to others, but I have no experience with var. panthera, so please correct me if I'm wrong someone!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

these r A.immaculata, and an A.fulica
i hope nits ok


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Immac var. panthera can rasp on other snails skin and shells, but Immac var. immac don't, so as long as that's what you have, you could keep them together.
> 
> I believe this is right, it is what I've read and seen said to others, but I have no experience with var. panthera, so please correct me if I'm wrong someone!


my immacs are still too small to be of danger to my fulicas - and they're rasp when they're mature, although not always but I wouldn't chance it...and I think it was always ver. Panthera that where the "bad bunch"


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yep, panthera are the ones to keep separate.

If I was you rawr, I'd find out what variation of immaculata you have first


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yep, panthera are the ones to keep separate.
> 
> If I was you rawr, I'd find out what variation of immaculata you have first





RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> how do i find that out?? :blush:


post pics :whistling2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yep, panthera are the ones to keep separate.
> 
> If I was you rawr, I'd find out what variation of immaculata you have first


how do i find that out?? :blush:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Petsnails is good too for species info. But post pics anyway


----------



## Corvidae

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Sorry about your fulicas Rawr
> 
> Sorry Pleco for not getting back to you about the aquatic snails. Would love to, it's a great bargain but I'm so stupidly skint and it's all my OHs fault! Long story, but it really is! And I'm putting myself on a serious economy drive otherwise we probably won't be able to afford food. Thank god we moved back to our hometown though, at least we have parents to go to for tea!
> 
> I'm a bit gutted. My huge fulica Hercules died the other day. I rescued him from a slightly mad but very friendly lady who wasn't even keeping his tank remotely clean. I thought he was going to die cos for a few days before he did, he was retracting really really far, and when i gave him a bath he was coming out his shell all twisted and the wrong way round. I'm gutted though
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Sorry to hear about Hercules 
That last pic is so cute! Snaily kisses :flrt:


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yep, panthera are the ones to keep separate.
> 
> If I was you rawr, I'd find out what variation of immaculata you have first





AnythingWithAShell said:


> Petsnails is good too for species info. But post pics anyway



I iz on petsnails aswell :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Corvidae said:


> Sorry to hear about Hercules
> That last pic is so cute! Snaily kisses :flrt:


Thanks  I love that pic. Bless he was so sweet and always sucked on to my nose! The tank he was in seems empty now, even though it still has 6 sub/adult fulica in it! None are as big as him though, he was huge.


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> these r A.immaculata, and an A.fulica
> i hope nits ok


If they are the ones you had from me then they are immac var. immac, just so u know


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> If they are the ones you had from me then they are immac var. immac, just so u know


 yeah they are

will fuli be ok?


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> yeah they are
> 
> will fuli be ok?


Yeah should be fine, as said previously its immac var. panthera that shouldn't be mixed


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> yeah they are
> 
> will fuli be ok?


just keep an eye on him for the first few hours



Pleco07 said:


> Yeah should be fine, as said previously its immac var. panthera that shouldn't be mixed


exactly...


Q. would Fulica X Immac cross be possible?


----------



## Dusk

Malti said:


> Q. would Fulica X Immac cross be possible?


They can live together, yes. If you mean will they breed, then no - they may mate but no fertile eggs will come of it. Any fertile eggs laid will be from previous same-species mating or are self-fertilised


----------



## daikenkai

i shall be a snail owner again soon! 
Used to have tigers and fulica...i loved my fulica, theyre so under-rated...i had one called mr. zebidee, he always made faces at me...i loved that guy.


----------



## Malti

Dusk said:


> They can live together, yes. If you mean will they breed, then no - they may mate but no fertile eggs will come of it. Any fertile eggs laid will be from previous same-species mating or are self-fertilised


but different snail species did breed together, and they hatched (was on petsnails very recently)


----------



## Malti

daikenkai said:


> i shall be a snail owner again soon!
> Used to have tigers and fulica...i loved my fulica, theyre so under-rated...i had one called mr. zebidee, he always made faces at me...i loved that guy.


welcome back to the slimey world :2thumb:


----------



## daikenkai

im sooo happy! i was so upset when my tiger died, although he was a Brixton snail so no wonder...im just glad he experienced a nice, happy life before he went. he was my big fat brian snail! :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

Malti said:


> but different snail species did breed together, and they hatched (was on petsnails very recently)


What species were they? As far as I know there's no genetically proven crosses between African land snails, even in the same genus. But I'll be the first to agree that there's lots I don't know


----------



## Malti

Dusk said:


> What species were they? As far as I know there's no genetically proven crosses between African land snails, even in the same genus. But I'll be the first to agree that there's lots I don't know


its not GALS but small snails which I read of,of a different genus

_Otala lactea_ and _Theba pisana_

well Gals are just big snails, so I think it might be possible after all in nature we see various Xbreeds - horses + donkeys + zebras, fish mollies + swordtails + playties, song birds + canaries, pigeons + doves, ducks between species..etc

PetSnails Forum - Crossbreeding Pictures


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Got me a pair of babies now


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Got me a pair of babies now



what type?


----------



## Malti

One of my Immacs just had a fall :S 

putting him in isolation and see how he does


----------



## Corvidae

^ I hope he's okay :gasp:

Got these little ones today  I think they're the prettiest snails I have so far.


----------



## Malti

Corvidae said:


> ^ I hope he's okay :gasp:
> 
> Got these little ones today  I think they're the prettiest snails I have so far.
> 
> image



they're lovely...

I think my Immac's on his way out...total population on the island that I know off...soon to fall to 12


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hello all. Not posted on this thread lately because my snails haven't really being doing much :lol2: I have set up 2 new homes for some though, so I now post pics for your approval :blush:

Pinky & the Brains' new bigger home. Complete with live grass on the floor! I know it won't last long, but it'll be nice while it does.









A new pic of the Brain. He's really grown 










In order to try & pursude my Apple Snails to breed (any tips on this would be appreciated, I've done everything I can find on google) I've set up a dedicated tank for them, there are three (_Pomacea bridgesii_) in there & I hope to have some eggies from them in the near future. 









A close up of my biggest Apple. Those things on the floor are sea shells I added to try & bring the hardness of the water up 









As I've said, any tried & tested methods of getting Apple Snails to get jiggy would be welcomed, I haven't had any baby snails of any kind since May!! :whip:


----------



## Pleco07

Got all my albino fulica hatching now, great be overun again soon


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Got all my albino fulica hatching now, great be overun again soon


Yay! My 2 albino stayed teeny, never seemed to grow at all. One of them was dead this morning  I'm getting so paranoid that I'm doing something wrong! Sensibility tells me it's probably bad genetics, but I can't help being paranoid! Snails I got from very reputable snail people are thriving, and growing really well, to be honest.


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Got all my albino fulica hatching now, great be overun again soon












Thats a 5p, that pic was taken yesterday and that snail is about 5hrs old 
Dont matter how many hundreds of fulica and other babies I have they are still well cute :flrt:


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> image
> 
> Thats a 5p, that pic was taken yesterday and that snail is about 5hrs old
> Dont matter how many hundreds of fulica and other babies I have they are still well cute :flrt:


:flrt::flrt:

and whats more cute is when u give them carrots and u see the orange swirls in them or watermelon and they get red :lol2:


----------



## sudan_lover

wow been a while since i posted on here lol,, my snails i had before ( Gary and Patrick ) reproduced and i now have 4 lovely little 'uns in a 3ft tank  

Nat
x


----------



## Pleco07

Malti said:


> :flrt::flrt:
> 
> and whats more cute is when u give them carrots and u see the orange swirls in them or watermelon and they get red :lol2:


Yeah, mine get a fair bit of butternut squash which has same affect


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, mine get a fair bit of butternut squash which has same affect


whats butternut? (we probably have it in a different name here) :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

Malti said:


> whats butternut? (we probably have it in a different name here) :lol2:


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> image


ah we call that qargha hamra...:whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

Malti said:


> ah we call that qargha hamra...:whistling2::lol2::lol2:


You shud hear me sitting here trying to pronouce that :lol2:


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> You shud hear me sitting here trying to pronouce that :lol2:



:lol2: thats the fun bit when we have foreigners over:lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Very cute babies Pleco, yay! I have a load of hatchlings just now too. They are so sweet.


----------



## seafightserpent

my daughters got a giant african land snail think its west african as its the darker shelled one, she has called him spyro and he lives in a tank next to charlie wigglebum the corn snake. spyro likes to burrow in his soil lots an often burrows under his cuttle fish, fraya ( our 8 yr old) says hes makin a slide for when hes bored hahah, but what would happen if i put a common garden snail in?? would they have baby giant african land garden snails lol ?? 
i think he likes his neighbour althought they eye each other suspiciosly if they happen to be on the same side of their tanks so spyro makes a point of slurping up the side to confuse charlie... charlie usually retorts by standing as high as he can before falling in a heap in the corner.


----------



## Malti

seafightserpent said:


> my daughters got a giant african land snail think its west african as its the darker shelled one, she has called him spyro and he lives in a tank next to charlie wigglebum the corn snake. spyro likes to burrow in his soil lots an often burrows under his cuttle fish, fraya ( our 8 yr old) says hes makin a slide for when hes bored hahah, but what would happen if i put a common garden snail in?? would they have baby giant african land garden snails lol ??
> i think he likes his neighbour althought they eye each other suspiciosly if they happen to be on the same side of their tanks so spyro makes a point of slurping up the side to confuse charlie... charlie usually retorts by standing as high as he can before falling in a heap in the corner.


I don't know how much they'd mate...and I'd think the garden snail would be in danger of being crushed...its like living with an elephant which climbs up and sometimes falls :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I doubt they'd mate, as they wouldn't be size-compatible. Although like Malti said you would have to watch the wee one didn't get squished! I'd be wary of putting snails that you collect from outside in, as they could have mites or something, which could get passed on to your GALS.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

just finished cleaning out the tank, and i noticed how much darker bodied Gary (fulica) was compared to Stripe + Titch (Immacs) and i remembered how much i waned some albino bodied ones, i do have a faunarium free.......
*starts to plot how to get some without mum killing me...*


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> just finished cleaning out the tank, and i noticed how much darker bodied Gary (fulica) was compared to Stripe + Titch (Immacs) and i remembered how much i waned some albino bodied ones, i do have a faunarium free.......
> *starts to plot how to get some without mum killing me...*



Oh look I had baby/ies! :gasp:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Albinos are lovely aren't they? I had 2 albino fulica that just didn't grow, and now one of them's dead, which sucks.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Malti said:


> Oh look I had baby/ies! :gasp:


:lol2: That might work...


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> :lol2: That might work...


she can even do the cute face :gasp:




I can only do puppy eyes if i try that


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i'll find a way, then my wants will be complete snail wise


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i'll find a way, then my wants will be complete snail wise


I have loads of baby albino fulica if you want some, wont be ready for a week or so tho (i cant just about pick them up without crushing them so doubt they will survive the post)


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

might take you up on that lol


----------



## Malti

Some of my babies...

A. Iredalei (Orig - Finland)

















A. Immaculata ver. Panthera (Orig - Italy)(born by parthinogenesis (only 1 parent)


















A. Fulica (Orig UK) (just before I threw in fresh veggies...then they all come out and race down to eat :lol:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

The immacs arent laying :/
i'm probably just being impatient, i havent seen the lump on their necks out recently, put a heat mat on the side of the tank, to get it abit warmer, normally my rooms warm enough but its been getting chilly

can GALS have grapes?
well what other things can they have anyway it mucst be boring eating lettuce, celery, carrot and cucumber all the time......


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> The immacs arent laying :/
> i'm probably just being impatient, i havent seen the lump on their necks out recently, put a heat mat on the side of the tank, to get it abit warmer, normally my rooms warm enough but its been getting chilly
> 
> can GALS have grapes?
> well what other things can they have anyway it mucst be boring eating lettuce, celery, carrot and cucumber all the time......


Yes they can have grapes.

Mine get such a variety of stuff, pretty much anything except citrus fruit.
This week they are having; butternut squash, sweet potato, rocket, baby spinach, courgetts, carrots, pear and apple.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

good good, i have pears too


----------



## Malti

mine get carrots/potatoes etc...


----------



## Pleco07

Just had a member come to pick up my hatchling corns, said shes been looking for albino fulica for a while so gave her a few of my hatchlings...... Snail enthusiast are EVERYWHERE LOL!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol, i'm one of them

i think having some albino bodies would be good, cause then i have a colour scale lol
fulica - immacs - albinos


pleco - how much will you be selling your albinos for?


BTW managed to pursuade my mum to let me have the snail rescue again - yays!


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> lol, i'm one of them
> 
> i think having some albino bodies would be good, cause then i have a colour scale lol
> fulica - immacs - albinos
> 
> 
> pleco - how much will you be selling your albinos for?
> 
> 
> BTW managed to pursuade my mum to let me have the snail rescue again - yays!


50p each
postage - £6.00 SD or £3 Recorded
Will do reduced cost for multiples


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread-156.html#post4814847


So no one liked Pinky & the Brains new house?


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> So no one liked Pinky & the Brains new house?


awww poor girly, its fab


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> So no one liked Pinky & the Brains new house?


Looks wicked....
How much of that grass is left?:lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> So no one liked Pinky & the Brains new house?


I meant to comment on it too, cos there'd been loads of posts on here since I was last here, but then someone asked something I answered and I forgot! Was having a moment! Sorry 

It does look fab, they look really happy sliming around. They've grown loads since the last pics.


----------



## Pleco07

im just upgrading my 6 sub adult breeding albino fulica from their 80ltr 2ft plastic tank to their new 106.2ltr 3ft glass fish tank 

Pics along shortly :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

got me some more substrate today...
and some cuttle....

they thank me by sliming my face!


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> got me some more substrate today...
> and some cuttle....
> 
> they thank me by sliming my face!


be cautious if u let snails on you, as disease such as meningitis could be spread through the eye ducts, nose and mouth


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> im just upgrading my 6 sub adult breeding albino fulica from their 80ltr 2ft plastic tank to their new 106.2ltr 3ft glass fish tank
> 
> Pics along shortly :2thumb:


Pics...








Theres two blue LED strip lights in hood, was a fish tank. I then used it for aquatic snails and now I have put my albino fulica in there...








Residents...


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

awesome!!!


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> awesome!!!


Cheers
Thinking I might put some springtails or woodies in there too as im ordering some anyway for my millies
Ireds are now moving upto the fulica's old 80ltr as it doesn't matter how many ireds I sell they are very good at replenshing the numbers :lol2:


----------



## Malti

great setup plec!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Malti said:


> be cautious if u let snails on you, as disease such as meningitis could be spread through the eye ducts, nose and mouth


don't worry he was only on my cheek, had a servere scrub with a babywipe afterwards..:lol2:


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> don't worry he was only on my cheek, had a servere scrub with a babywipe afterwards..:lol2:


well thats the nurse in me :lol2:

mmm can I slime? :blush:


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> don't worry he was only on my cheek, had a servere scrub with a babywipe afterwards..:lol2:


Good 'ol baby wipes :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yup, they're magic!
take off any makeup + snail slime....

you just cant clean anything shiny with them...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Brill setup Pleco  Do they like the lights on? I have my sub/adult fulica in a fish tank that used to have a strip light, but I thought they didn't like it, so turned it off and they were more active! But mine was a normal really bright light though.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Brill setup Pleco  Do they like the lights on? I have my sub/adult fulica in a fish tank that used to have a strip light, but I thought they didn't like it, so turned it off and they were more active! But mine was a normal really bright light though.


I was only gonna use the stip light for my purposes while spot cleaning and I cant be bothered to take it all off.
It lets off too much heat for my liking too so wont be on much, however the blue LED strip lights really bring out the white of the flesh (unfortunatley something i cant capture on camera) and they hardly give off any heat so the blue LED's have been on for a while this evenin .


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Thanks for the comments about the new set up guys (even if I did have to ask for them :whistling2 :Na_Na_Na_Na: Surprisingly the grass is still mostly there, they seem to prefer to hide in it than eat it. 

I'm getting so impatient with my aquatic snails atm. I want some eggiesss!!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> I was only gonna use the stip light for my purposes while spot cleaning and I cant be bothered to take it all off.
> It lets off too much heat for my liking too so wont be on much, however the blue LED strip lights really bring out the white of the flesh (unfortunatley something i cant capture on camera) and they hardly give off any heat so the blue LED's have been on for a while this evenin .


Yeah, the blue looks really cool.. Can imagine it brings out the white really well. The light I had didn't give off much heat, and they did seem to go and cling right beside it, but didn't do much else! I took it all out after a couple of days and used it to light up one end of one of my turtle tanks! Can't use the starter for UVB lights unfortunately cos it takes really skinny tubes!



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Thanks for the comments about the new set up guys (even if I did have to ask for them :whistling2 :Na_Na_Na_Na: Surprisingly the grass is still mostly there, they seem to prefer to hide in it than eat it.
> 
> I'm getting so impatient with my aquatic snails atm. I want some eggiesss!!!


I'm surprised the grass is all still there  What well behaved snails you have! Where did it come from? did you grow it in there?

I have teeny babies in my aquatic snail tank, but no idea who they came from! The shape of the shell doesn't look how I think baby rams do, so maybe from the giant rams? I have seen them getting fruity quite a lot! Although the babies look like they may have red flesh, so probably is from the red rams. 

Keep spotting baby trumpets as well. The ones I got from you Pleco are multiplying like mad! While I remember as well, I have at least 3 surviving cana babies


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Yeah, I grew it in there. I just chucked a load of grass seeds I had lying around (don't ask) in & left it for a while, took the lid off last week & there it was. Didn't bother watering it or anything, it didn't even get any light most of the time :2thumb:

Once my baby giant rams got past the transparent stage they were unmistakably giant rams, if you catch my meaning, so if your babies are red then they probably aren't. But then again your giants could be breeding just to get back at me for sending them away :whistling2: 

All my snails seem to be on a breeding strike atm - it's really annoying. Then when I'm moaning about the lack of snaily babies all my guppies decide to drop their kids in a huge synchronized manner so now I have even less tank space for the as yet unexistant snail babas :bash: 
*rant over* :whistling2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

you guys reckon i should mention the snail rescue in the classifeilds?

cause me and my mate were talking abiout them and he suggested it


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> you guys reckon i should mention the snail rescue in the classifeilds?
> 
> cause me and my mate were talking abiout them and he suggested it


be best in the re-homing classfieds i think http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yh, but noone really goes on there much, well i know i dont lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yeah, I grew it in there. I just chucked a load of grass seeds I had lying around (don't ask) in & left it for a while, took the lid off last week & there it was. Didn't bother watering it or anything, it didn't even get any light most of the time :2thumb:
> 
> Once my baby giant rams got past the transparent stage they were unmistakably giant rams, if you catch my meaning, so if your babies are red then they probably aren't. But then again your giants could be breeding just to get back at me for sending them away :whistling2:
> 
> All my snails seem to be on a breeding strike atm - it's really annoying. Then when I'm moaning about the lack of snaily babies all my guppies decide to drop their kids in a huge synchronized manner so now I have even less tank space for the as yet unexistant snail babas :bash:
> *rant over* :whistling2:


:lol2:

Well, if I get any baby giant rams, you're welcome to have some back  The babies I've seen def look reddish, but the shell shape looks a bit different to my last baby rams. Oh, it's like Christmas!

And I'm so going to grow grass in something! We have a load of bird seed, that when it falls from the feeder onto our gravel, we get a carpet of grass!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

sure is quiet here today

anyone got any snaily news?


----------



## Pleco07

Got 10 reticulata from PRS on here earlier today, i guess u want pics?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yup!
was gonna get some, but he dosent seem happy today....
i'll talk to him about it later


hows your snailys doing


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> yup!
> was gonna get some, but he dosent seem happy today....
> i'll talk to him about it later
> 
> 
> hows your snailys doing


Yeah, I heard from someone else he is having a bad day.

Anyway here they are...


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

so... jealous!!!

how are you lil albino fulis getting along?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

immacs are gettin all lovey dovey lol
heard them omnoming on som,e cuttle last night, its actually quite loud!!

P.S: doing my community work in a pet shop, so i can pick me unp some cuttlefish too


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> so... jealous!!!
> 
> how are you lil albino fulis getting along?


They are growing nicely, moved adults into a big tank so they are settling in but I can see eggs in them so they should continue laying again soon.


Got a few that I may get sell on. Got some growon fulica, YS rods and thinking of selling all my ireds.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

I'd gladly take some if you want to sell any, i've been looking for some nice ireds ant all the snails i've had from you are quality


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> I'd gladly take some if you want to sell any, i've been looking for some nice ireds ant all the snails i've had from you are quality


Ive been selling ireds for ages now (£4 each or 3 for £10) but it doesnt matter how many I sell, the babies very quickly replenish :lol2:

And im thinking of moving onto some 'rarer' snails


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol, that what i love about snails 
"oooh i've run out... love go get some babies out of the tank?"


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

how / were do you see eggs? (in them)


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> how / were do you see eggs? (in them)


You can see eggs through the pneumostome (breathing hole). You generally only see them a couple of days before laying, not easily mind you but now my alb fulica are in a crystal clear glass tank they are often on the sides so i can see right in


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

will that work on the immacs?
theyve been lovey dovey today, so theyve started breeding again i hope


----------



## Lego

Sorry to jump in mid-conversation :blush:

Could anyone tell me what the best substrate is for a tiger GALS please?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Lego said:


> Sorry to jump in mid-conversation :blush:
> 
> Could anyone tell me what the best substrate is for a tiger GALS please?


YOU LUCKY :devil:

i'd say coir, but i could be wrong

i'm very jealous of you, with your tiger...


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> will that work on the immacs?
> theyve been lovey dovey today, so theyve started breeding again i hope


Works with most egg laying snails



Lego said:


> Sorry to jump in mid-conversation :blush:
> 
> Could anyone tell me what the best substrate is for a tiger GALS please?


I personally use coir/eco-earth for my tigers


----------



## Lego

Pleco07 said:


> I personally use coir/eco-earth for my tigers


Thank you  I thought/hoped the Eco-Earth was suitable 

He's currently about 5" and is living in a 45cm x 30cm x 22cm RUB, is that size ok long term or should I be looking at upgrading soon?


----------



## Malti

Lego said:


> Thank you  I thought/hoped the Eco-Earth was suitable
> 
> He's currently about 5" and is living in a 45cm x 30cm x 22cm RUB, is that size ok long term or should I be looking at upgrading soon?


Hey jo  seems good as he's on his own. btw I use compost (with no herbicides etc) for my GALS


----------



## Malti

anyone knows where I can get an Euglandina Rosea caresheet?


----------



## Lego

Malti said:


> Hey jo  seems good as he's on his own. btw I use compost (with no herbicides etc) for my GALS


Evening K 

Thanks for that  He's on compost at the moment, got a block of Eco-Earth though so I'll probs transfer him over. And yes, he'll be staying on his own. One snail in the house is bad enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Malti

Lego said:


> Evening K
> 
> Thanks for that  He's on compost at the moment, got a block of Eco-Earth though so I'll probs transfer him over. And yes, he'll be staying on his own. One snail in the house is bad enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


u're like me...one snail..wait my 400+ snails are complaining :lol2:


----------



## Lego

Malti said:


> u're like me...one snail..wait my 400+ snails are complaining :lol2:


 Think you just put me off visiting for life :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pleco07

Malti said:


> anyone knows where I can get an Euglandina Rosea caresheet?


I was gonna keep some rosy wolf's a few months back. I couldn't find a proper half decent caresheet on them either. There's a lot of info about them but nothing much to do with captive care.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I've never seen rosy wolfs for sale. I'd (obviously) like some too. I just want all the snails!


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> I was gonna keep some rosy wolf's a few months back. I couldn't find a proper half decent caresheet on them either. There's a lot of info about them but nothing much to do with captive care.


 do u have a copy/link of the 1/2 decent ones?


----------



## Malti

Lego said:


> Think you just put me off visiting for life :Na_Na_Na_Na:


my snake should make up for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pleco07

Malti said:


> do u have a copy/link of the 1/2 decent ones?


No, i couldn't even find half decent ones, theres a lot of info about the sp. through google. 
The dealer i was getting them from told me she keeps them fairly dry with things like wood and stones so theres not so much access to damp soil. Food wise, I was gonna feed mine excess fulica (dealer fed hers excess slugs and snail babies) I dont breed normal fulica anymore so I decided against them. Not very helpful but thats as much as I found out.


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> No, i couldn't even find half decent ones, theres a lot of info about the sp. through google.
> The dealer i was getting them from told me she keeps them fairly dry with things like wood and stones so theres not so much access to damp soil. Food wise, I was gonna feed mine excess fulica (dealer fed hers excess slugs and snail babies) I dont breed normal fulica anymore so I decided against them. Not very helpful but thats as much as I found out.


on another forum its being said they need 80% humidity :gaspwe're still brainstorming on them? do u have an email of the dealer?


----------



## Pleco07

Malti said:


> on another forum its being said they need 80% humidity :gaspwe're still brainstorming on them? do u have an email of the dealer?


Hmmm I will have a look, she lives in Germany.


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> Hmmm I will have a look, she lives in Germany.


thx mate  just pm if u find it


----------



## staceyb

hello. i have 3 fulicas. Lincoln, Mahone and Gretchen. this is Gretchen










does anyone know how long it takes for them to become full grown?


----------



## Pleco07

staceyb said:


> hello. i have 3 fulicas. Lincoln, Mahone and Gretchen. this is Gretchen
> 
> image
> 
> does anyone know how long it takes for them to become full grown?


In my experience fulica tend to become sexually mature at 3 months, as for growing; most of its done in about the first 9 months but they do still continuosly grow just at a much slower rate.
Nice snail by the way and lovin the name :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Afternoon all!
hows eveyone today?


----------



## Malti

staceyb said:


> hello. i have 3 fulicas. Lincoln, Mahone and Gretchen. this is Gretchen
> 
> image
> 
> does anyone know how long it takes for them to become full grown?


looking good 



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Afternoon all!
> hows eveyone today?


hey luv...nobbad here, how's u?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Malti said:


> hey luv...nobbad here, how's u?


not bad tbh getting some more RUBS today


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> not bad tbh getting some more RUBS today


If u want I can give u a good RUB :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol...


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> lol...



:blush::blush:


----------



## Lego

Malti said:


> If u want I can give u a good RUB :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2::lol2:


Karlos!!!!! I'm all jealous now 

By the way, you shouldn't be hitting on underage girls :gasp:


----------



## Malti

Lego said:


> Karlos!!!!! I'm all jealous now
> 
> By the way, you shouldn't be hitting on underage girls :gasp:


well she likes my snails :Na_Na_Na_Na: and u're never on msn 

mmm...underage but she showed me ID :gasp::lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hehe

i got my RUBS nowws XD


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> hehe
> 
> i got my RUBS nowws XD


Jo's jealous :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol
these ones are 2ft long


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> how / were do you see eggs? (in them)


You just see the eggs in one of my fulica...


----------



## Lego

Malti said:


> well she likes my snails :Na_Na_Na_Na: and u're never on msn


Think I might have accidentally blocked you when I was having a mass blocking session :blush::blush::blush: I'll fix it now


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> You just see the eggs in one of my fulica...
> image


 so you can!
i'll check later when tehy slime about


----------



## Malti

Lego said:


> Think I might have accidentally blocked you when I was having a mass blocking session :blush::blush::blush: I'll fix it now


 thats a hit below the belt...:eek4:

send me a msg when u unblock me...I'm on appear offline


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> You just see the eggs in one of my fulica...
> image


 
And now its laying


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww congrats Pleco. More babies! I keep checking mine to see if I can see eggs inside, but never have yet.


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> And now its laying


Its just emerged from the soil empty and I can just see the next clutch of eggs


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Wooo! Albino's are one of your favs too, if i remember right?


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Wooo! Albino's are one of your favs too, if i remember right?


Yeah, they humble fulica has to be my fav snails and the albinos just look wicked IMO.

Altho they are very closely followed by my Limi flammeas


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I love my fulica too. They are under rated I think  There is something very fabulous about albinos though.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I love my fulica too. They are under rated I think  There is something very fabulous about albinos though.


My albino Achatina fulica appreciation post...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> My albino Achatina fulica appreciation post...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image



Aww, they are brilliant pics! Snails are just so fab. I only have 1 of my 2 albino fulica left now, and he is just not growing at all. He seems okay though, keeping my fingers crossed. I'm sick of snails dying, I seem to have lost a lot quite recently 

I mentioned in an earlier post though, the ones I've got from people I know to be reputable snail-wise are thriving, so I don't think it's all me!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hopefully will have some baby immacs soon!


----------



## gwinni

The new snails i got 
Two "Jadatzi" and one Margie X








The two "jadatzi" named them Gary and shelley








Margie cross, named Brian


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Gary and shelly... i've used those names before

Gary - spongebob!

got 12 white jadeXrodatzis
thought i might mention!


----------



## gwinni

Yup i had a tiger ages ago that died called spongebob lol so i thought gary would keep the theme going  I love spongebob squarepants! My OH thinks the jadatzi are freaky but decided on the smaller of the two being named shelly. The Margie X is a bit shyer than the other two, it just digs down and doesn't do very much, is there anything i can do to encourage brian to be more active? I've been giving it a warm bath every couple of days.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lovely snails gwinni  I have jadatzis like that too, they are gorgeous, aren't they?


----------



## rockchic1

*hi guys*

thought id better join in bein a newbie snail keeper!!!! i have 3 fulicas called shelly ,shelby, and sheldon, ive had them about a month now an they really startin to grow quick:2thumb: an just this week i got 2 ireds courtesy of plecco thingybob(stefan)oops soz!! called custard and mellow...:mf_dribble:
im lovin keepin my snailies an really want another tank already, quite fancy those albino fulicas and tiger snails lol!!!! 

id love to know ur slimers fave foods...mine defo love cucumber and courgette.....dyin to get hold of this seed mix porridgey lookin stuff but without a paypal thingy im a bit stuck! i defo dont think my reptile shop stocks it...... how can i make some>???


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Ahoy there! :welcome:
Cucumber, definately, like a whole one a week, they HATE carrots absolotely detest them! :2thumb:
not too sure how to make it, only ever bought it tbh.

*I now have*
12 white jadeXRodatzi
1 A. Fulica
2 A. Immaculata
:flrt:
*Wish list*
3 A. iredalei
2 Albino A. Fulica
More will be added when i remember them


----------



## Pleco07

rockchic1 said:


> an just this week i got 2 ireds courtesy of plecco thingybob(stefan)oops soz!! called custard and mellow...:mf_dribble:


Your welcome




rockchic1 said:


> .....dyin to get hold of this seed mix porridgey lookin stuff but without a paypal thingy im a bit stuck! i defo dont think my reptile shop stocks it...... how can i make some>???


its just ground up pumkin & hemp seed with a dash of calcium powder. That ebay link I sent you before, if you email the bloke im sure he will except postal orders, he seems like a decent bloke when ever ive emailed him.


----------



## rockchic1

lol knew ud be around here somewhere!!! yep im gunna email him!!


----------



## Pleco07

rockchic1 said:


> lol knew ud be around here somewhere!!! yep im gunna email him!!


I never stray too far from The Snail Thread


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

My slimers eat cucumber, romaine, courgette, apple, banana, squash, carrots (mine like em okay Rawr  ), swede, sweetcorn, dog biscuits, brown bread, rocket, mango, pepper, and aubergine is all I can think of right now! I know it's a long list but I figured maybe you'd get some inspiration  A good thing to add is goldfish food flakes. Sprinkle on top, or make a wee pile of them in a food dish and moisten them. They LOVE it!

A lot of the seed mixes contain pumpkin, and sunflower seeds, and ground hemp. You can buy a whole host of seeds in the supermarket, grind them and mix them together. You can get ground hemp in fishing shops, as it's used for bait. 

I believe pumpkin seeds are also a dewormer, so that's good. Have a look at the ebay listings, a lot of them tell you what seeds are in them. Also, a lot of sellers will accept postal orders/bank transfers/cheques so you may still be able to get some.

Unless there's any reason for you not to have a paypal, you should get one  it's easy and quick and so convenient!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

AnythingWithAShell said:


> My slimers eat cucumber, romaine, courgette, apple, banana, squash, carrots (mine like em okay Rawr  ), swede, sweetcorn, dog biscuits, brown bread, rocket, mango, pepper, and aubergine is all I can think of right now!


 
do you recon they can see colours?

cause i bought a gnome with an orange hat, then dont go near it, as if they're scared of it lol

meh they just hat the colour orange XD


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> do you recon they can see colours?
> 
> cause i bought a gnome with an orange hat, then dont go near it, as if they're scared of it lol
> 
> meh they just hat the colour orange XD


:lol2: I can just picture them staying away from the gnome!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yeah, he has that scary gnome face and all,tidying up the tank abit latr so i'll take him out and put him in the garden


----------



## gwinni

Thanks anything with a shell. Yeah i like white bodied snails but i find them a bit weird looking as well lol. 
Mine eat carrot fine, Orange poo amuses me. Will try mine with the fish food idea coz i have loads. They can have algae pellets like you get for plecs (fish) to eat i put a couple in for mine and they ate some


----------



## rockchic1

lol so i guess they eat pretty much anything!!! yay!! mad how they make such great pets, im kinda freaked out by likin them so much :flrt::flrt:wish id got some sooner!!


----------



## rockchic1

hey anythingwithashell, i just looked at the drop down tab under ur post, are they all ur own snails on the list??? wow!! i just googled the c hortensis.... where on earth did u find one of them???? very very pretty!!!! how do they differ to a fulica or whatever??? obviously ive not been snail keepin long .... wantin the addiction to take over :lol2::lol2: im impressed!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

whats the difference between Jadatzi and Rodatzi?
anyone?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

rockchic1 said:


> hey anythingwithashell, i just looked at the drop down tab under ur post, are they all ur own snails on the list??? wow!! i just googled the c hortensis.... where on earth did u find one of them???? very very pretty!!!! how do they differ to a fulica or whatever??? obviously ive not been snail keepin long .... wantin the addiction to take over :lol2::lol2: im impressed!


Yep, they are all my slimers  I've been addicted to snails since I was a kid, but only recently had the space to keep loads 

Some of them are native British snails, some quite common, others I've only found in one very specific tiny area! (around here anyway) the hortensis and nemoralis come in so many different colours, some with stripes some without. Round here it's pretty much always striped ones you see, but i have found 4 plain yellow shelled ones, and lucky for me they've laid loads of eggs, so hopefully some of the babies will be yellow shelled! 

Snails are a fab addiction 



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> whats the difference between Jadatzi and Rodatzi?
> anyone?


Rodatzi is a yellow shell form of fulica, and Jadatzi is cross breed between a Rodatzi and a White Jade/albino. Basically, they're both forms of fulica. Jadatzi can vary in appearance, I have some albino flesh/shelled, and some that look exactly like normal fulica


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

so i should change my drop down box to "12 jadatzi"?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yep you can do, cos it is a different snail.  Different form of one species. I separated mine in my sig

Just realised, did you mean change from rodatzi/white jade cross? Yep to that too, cos it's the same thing, but less characters! 

Another thought - what do your jadatzi look like? If they're albino fleshed with yellow shells, would you perhaps be interested in swapping a couple? not at the mo, cos mine are still young, but I have 5 albino flesh/shelled but they are siblings, and it's not a good idea to let siblings breed and breed, as it degrades the genetics, so new genes would be good for future babies


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i have some yellow shelled but some with a patter like fulis, should i separate to Rodatzi and Jadatzi?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

You don't have to separate, they have the same requirements, but if you want to ensure they only breed with the same type, then you'll have to separate them.

Don't quote me, but if you had babies from a yellow shell rodatzi and a yellow shell, albino flesh jadatzi, I think they would be yellow shelled, normal fleshed. But I'm not positive, as I'm still learning the genetics!


----------



## rockchic1

wow i didnt realise there were so many diff snails outside i only ever see helix aspersa(sp?) around here  or is it that i just dont notice! 
i did my 1st helix rescue last week a huge massive one, heading towards busy road, ob thought it be a big shame if he (felix) got squashed so i put him back in the bushes pointin the other way lol!!!! :flrt:
defo gunna keep my eyes open in future tho, ive been googlin away at ur list!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I have loads of eggs/hatchlings from my Cepaea hortensis (plain yellow shell and banded), Trichia striolata, and what I think are Cernuella virgata. so go google them, and if you like them, I can send you some when they get big enough to handle, if you like. They eat the same things as the GALS, but I don't keep them as humid, or as warm. I do spray them every day, but not as thoroughly as the GALS. My GALS have heatmats now, as it's getting freezing here at times, and our house is often a bit chilly as we have windows/back door open cos we smoke :blush: I keep my critters in our utility room (except the mammoth turtle whose tank wouldn't fit in there!), at the back of our kitchen and its the kitchen that has the back door, so it's never exactly 'toasty' in our kitchen :lol2:

They also don't need big tanks, as they're small snails, and you can keep them all together if you like. I can let you know exactly how I care for them if you do want some. I must be doing something right cos I've had piles of eggs!

I also have 11 Helix aspersa maxima, which are now all huge, and I've had them since they were eggs. Had so many though I had to set them free in the garden! Had to keep some though 

I just love snails. Very fond of slugs too.


----------



## rockchic1

yikes slugs!!!! mmmm i dont quite feel that one, altho i know slugs are snails with no shell lol!!!! 
well the decision has kinda been made for me, im on the look out for another tank, seems ive opened a snailie hosp or half way house today, my friend found a a large drying up helix an then on way to skool i found a smaller helix with a rather sad bashed a bit cracked shell.... so i shall do my best to help them! ive fed them an showered them an provided some cuttle fish, sooooo give me a lil while to sort a house for them and yes id love some please!!!!! thanks Dawn! 
yvonne xx


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

No problem  I've had smashed/cracked shells before, and so long as it's not really bad, or there's big chunks of shell missing, they should be fine. I kept my injured ones in a wee tub on moist kitchen roll, and fed hem cucumber slices covered thickly in calcium powder. I even rubbed some powder into the cucumber. I knew it was working cos their poo was white, so i knew thy were getting loads of calcium. You can use a cheese grater on cuttle to get powder  Hope they recover!


----------



## rockchic1

yes ive crumbled some on the cucumber an courgette, wow they didnt half eat for a long time..... is there anythin i should particularly go out an pick for them do u think?(sluurp an squashy) a fave plant or just stick to G.A.L food? 
the bashed one has a lil hole at the top of his spiral an the lil cracks goin down to the er doorway :lol2: ill just keep him i think ,see how he goes, i think he wud make too much of an easy meal for the birds:devil: xx


----------



## Alex

Could anyone I.D these for me please.










And another pic










Sorry about the lighting, its hard to get a decent pic in this light.


----------



## Alex

Forgot to add, thats the same snail, just two different angles


----------



## Pleco07

Alex said:


> Could anyone I.D these for me please.
> 
> image
> 
> And another pic
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry about the lighting, its hard to get a decent pic in this light.


Hmm not sure, im a but rubbish with identifying the smaller sp. You should ask Dawn (anythingwithashell), Hygromiidae springs to mind but as I say im a but rubbish :whistling2:

Where did you get it?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Hmm I am not positive about that snail offhand, but I will get back to you in a little while. I have a bookmarked page on the PC upstairs (and I can't find it just now through google), and I am going up there shortly, as I've shot my hand with this bloody laptop! I need a mouse...Anyway! I digress! I shall return with a verdict


----------



## Alex

Pleco07 said:


> Hmm not sure, im a but rubbish with identifying the smaller sp. You should ask Dawn (anythingwithashell), Hygromiidae springs to mind but as I say im a but rubbish :whistling2:
> 
> Where did you get it?


Got 4 of them down at the Kettering Entemologist livestock show in April
but one mysteriously died in august.




AnythingWithAShell said:


> Hmm I am not positive about that snail offhand, but I will get back to you in a little while. I have a bookmarked page on the PC upstairs (and I can't find it just now through google), and I am going up there shortly, as I've shot my hand with this bloody laptop! I need a mouse...Anyway! I digress! I shall return with a verdict



Thank you very much


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

This is quite a helpful site Conchological Society – Resources for understanding, recording, identifying, and conserving molluscs

I'm really not sure from your pics what it is.  You can try going through the identification, cos you need to measure the shell diameter and stuff! Or you can take some more pics and I'll happily have another go 

Whatever he is, he's very pretty!


----------



## Alex

Thankyou so much for your help  i really appreciate it : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

No bother  Just remembered though, that site is for British and Irish species, maybe yours isn't native, since you got it at an entomology show? There may be other sites like it, I'll have a google. I want to know what he is now!

:lol2:


----------



## rockchic1

awwww those snail pics r sooooo sweet, hope u find out what they are. the amount of diff snails out there is amazing!!!! up until recently i thought hey a snail is a snail.... but they r all so different!!!! 
totally blaming u an ur ireds stefan.... u an ur google lessons!! 
Dawn r u on facebook???? x:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Snails are so fascinating. I used to keep them in ice cream tubs when I was a toddler, and 'play' with them in my dolls house. I used to place them on chairs and stuff! :lol2:

Stefan's snails are brill, I've had some off him before, and I'm awaiting more 


I am on facebook, but I haven't used it for ages, and was actually going to close my account once I've saved all my photos onto disc. I'm definitely an RFUKer more than a Facebooker now!


----------



## Kate..G

Hiya, ..... i did post this in the newbie bit before i found the 'snail people' lol!!
Thanks in advance for any replys!!.... Me and my 2 little boys have had giant land snails for a couple of years (Fulicas) 2 who are big now (i'll have to pop a pic or 2 on) and 2 smaller sized. Well afew weeks ago a friend said she was visiting her cousin who had Tiger snails (and babies).... and brought me 1 home :smile:
but as ive never these different ones i dont want to do anything wrong!! also i did think they looked very like fulica babies?? is there any different marking/shape to look out for or anything i should do differenly with this little chap??

Thanks alot.... Kate


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Kate..G said:


> Hiya, ..... i did post this in the newbie bit before i found the 'snail people' lol!!
> Thanks in advance for any replys!!.... Me and my 2 little boys have had giant land snails for a couple of years (Fulicas) 2 who are big now (i'll have to pop a pic or 2 on) and 2 smaller sized. Well afew weeks ago a friend said she was visiting her cousin who had Tiger snails (and babies).... and brought me 1 home :smile:
> but as ive never these different ones i dont want to do anything wrong!! also i did think they looked very like fulica babies?? is there any different marking/shape to look out for or anything i should do differenly with this little chap??
> 
> Thanks alot.... Kate


Here's some pics of Tigers (Achatina achatina)
Google Image Result for http://achatina.unnat.ru/Photo/Achatina_.jpg

This is a fab site for info too. I've linked you straight to A. achatina 
Achatina achatina / Species [Pet Snails]

Their flesh is more grey than brown, and their tail has a distinct V shape on it. You might not really be able to see this though if it's still teeny 

Tigers need extra heat, so if you don't already use a heatmat you should get one.


----------



## rockchic1

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! dont delete the bookface account!!!!!!! :bash: theres loads of snailie peeps on there, i just havent found them all yet! im just totally useless at this forum thingy cant quite suss out uploadin pics to here at all 
YES Stefans great, i got my ireds from him... just last week so sweet, they only just started slimin about tho.... shy i think:blush::blush: called custard an mellow!!! ill defo be gettin more from him quite fancy his albinos!!!LOL! annnndddd hes always on facebook soooo if anything or if i have a stupid question(sssshhhhhh Stefan) ill run it by him 1st than post on here an look stoopid!!!! hes a great guy! fantastic pics of his snails...made me like them even more lol!!!! 
sooooo no deletein bookface get back on there... im helpin stef turn everyone into snail freaks u can help tooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Pleco07

rockchic1 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! dont delete the bookface account!!!!!!! :bash: theres loads of snailie peeps on there, i just havent found them all yet! im just totally useless at this forum thingy cant quite suss out uploadin pics to here at all
> YES Stefans great, i got my ireds from him... just last week so sweet, they only just started slimin about tho.... shy i think:blush::blush: called custard an mellow!!! ill defo be gettin more from him quite fancy his albinos!!!LOL! annnndddd hes always on facebook soooo if anything or if i have a stupid question(sssshhhhhh Stefan) ill run it by him 1st than post on here an look stoopid!!!! hes a great guy! fantastic pics of his snails...made me like them even more lol!!!!
> sooooo no deletein bookface get back on there... im helpin stef turn everyone into snail freaks u can help tooooooooooooooo!


.....:lol2:


----------



## Kate..G

Thankyoooou!.... Yes it is still really tiny so time will just have to tell i suppose!?  .... Kate x


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

rockchic1 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! dont delete the bookface account!!!!!!! :bash: theres loads of snailie peeps on there, i just havent found them all yet! im just totally useless at this forum thingy cant quite suss out uploadin pics to here at all
> YES Stefans great, i got my ireds from him... just last week so sweet, they only just started slimin about tho.... shy i think:blush::blush: called custard an mellow!!! ill defo be gettin more from him quite fancy his albinos!!!LOL! annnndddd hes always on facebook soooo if anything or if i have a stupid question(sssshhhhhh Stefan) ill run it by him 1st than post on here an look stoopid!!!! hes a great guy! fantastic pics of his snails...made me like them even more lol!!!!
> sooooo no deletein bookface get back on there... im helpin stef turn everyone into snail freaks u can help tooooooooooooooo!


:lol2: you're mad! I might keep it, would have to have a proper sort out of it though, as it's got loads of stuff on it I wouldn't want now, including some people! I might be persuaded to keep it to spread the snail love! Speaking of snail love here's a pic of mine that's proved quite popular in the past. Sadly Hercules died not so long ago 










You might have seen it actually cos I saw your comment on one of my other pics. but, any excuse to post this pic, I love it!




Kate..G said:


> Thankyoooou!.... Yes it is still really tiny so time will just have to tell i suppose!?  .... Kate x


You should put some pics up and we can all ooh and ahh  I've seen a lot of pics of baby Tigers, and Stefan has Tigers too, so a pic might help.

Since you're new to the forum, just in case you don't already know...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/turt...9989-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## rockchic1

YAY!!!!:2thumb: world domination by snails is at hand!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## rockchic1

that pic is great!!! if thats not interaction i dunno wot is, stef says they dont, but i think they must in someway.....?? my snailies r a bit small to get a decent shot with my dodgy cam phone.. i nearly climbed in the tank with them the other day when i spotted one takin a dip for the first time lol!!! :flrt:


----------



## Kate..G

Popped a few pics in the pictures bit.... although we seemed to be surrounded by cute n fluffy stuff lol!!!

couldnt get a pic of the tiny one was just far too blurry! but i'll keep trying!! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

AnythingWithAShell said:


> No bother  Just remembered though, that site is for British and Irish species, maybe yours isn't native, since you got it at an entomology show? There may be other sites like it, I'll have a google. I want to know what he is now!
> 
> :lol2:


Yep entemology show, Just thinking back, im certain they are native to china


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oooh why so quiet in here? No snail news?


----------



## Grond

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oooh why so quiet in here? No snail news?


Is the snail thread a bit.....slow?


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oooh why so quiet in here? No snail news?


Was thinking the same yesterday

Ive got nothing exciting to report either. Emptying a couple of tanks and sending them to you later....thats about as exciting as it gets snail wise for me at the moment :lol2:


----------



## Malti

I'm getting some Anentome helena...they'll be sharing the tank with Malaysian Trumpet "Dinner" snails...and Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white

and I got to go to uni -_-


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Spent my time cleaning out this morning, i have a cold and they've put me on tamiflu (okayyyy??!!) and i have to stay inside untill its gone
i have a 2ft tank with a funny lid, so i cant put any babies in there, or sub adults, tbh i think its only grown on ones i can get in there with no escapees, so i've got ALOT of waiting to do


thats about it today :/


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Spent my time cleaning out this morning, i have a cold and they've put me on tamiflu (okayyyy??!!) and i have to stay inside untill its gone
> i have a 2ft tank with a funny lid, so i cant put any babies in there, or sub adults, tbh i think its only grown on ones i can get in there with no escapees, so i've got ALOT of waiting to do
> 
> 
> thats about it today :/


swine flu?

get well soon :flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Apparently so 

thankiees

immacs appear to be having a dry spot with breeding :/


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Apparently so
> 
> thankiees
> 
> immacs appear to be having a dry spot with breeding :/


find them a couple of snail mating vids to get them in the mood:lol2:


----------



## Dusk

Well, I picked up some lovely margie clenchis and margie eduardis at Kempton on Saturday... pics to follow 

(Also two beautiful millipedes! Apparently I like things with no legs and things with lots and lots, and no middle ground....)


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> (Also two beautiful millipedes! Apparently I like things with no legs and things with lots and lots, and no middle ground....)


I was just thinking that this morning. I like things that have no legs or more than 4 legs.


----------



## Dusk

*New margies - clenchis and eduardis*

Two smaller margie varieties... these are all adults!

var. clenchi




















var. eduardi


----------



## MustLoveSnails

they are gorgeous


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Well, I thought it was about time I added pics of all my GALS, now that I've just got some more from Stefan (thank you!)

These are 3 fulica and 2 Rodatzi, from Stefan










These are 3 other fulica, and my last remaining albino retic (the wee guy at the top)










These are another 3 fulica and 6 iredalei from Stefan










These are 5 albino yellow shelled Jadatzis, and 4 others. I'm not sure what. I think they're fulica. Apparently one of their parents may have been stuhlmanni. They were sold as potential cross breeds as they had weird markings when they were littler, but they look like fulica to me now. They're brilliant, healthy strong snails. Growing like weeds, except for one who's still ickle 










In here I have (from left to right) 2 normal looking Jadatzi, 4 var. hamillei, 1 albino fulica, another normal looking Jadatzi, 2 immacs, a Rodatzi, and the little round ones are Caracolus marginella.










So that's the GALS I've got. Huge thanks to Stefan for the fantastic snails


----------



## Pleco07

Glad you like them :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

just had a bit of a surprise!
my neighbour just came over and handed me 4 Jadatzis and a baby orchid mantis!
shes kept 2 of the jades for her sone (hes 2) and gave the rest to me (her friend had them originally, and she got overrun with pets so she sold them to my neighbour)

but with rescues and stuff, i dont have any room!
so i now have some jades for rehome!
(theres a fee, just a little one, of £1 to make sure i know they're safe!)
theres 1 yellow shell and 3 patterned shell ones

postage would be RMSD (unless other preferred) £6.50


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> just had a bit of a surprise!
> my neighbour just came over and handed me 4 Jadatzis and a baby orchid mantis!
> shes kept 2 of the jades for her sone (hes 2) and gave the rest to me (her friend had them originally, and she got overrun with pets so she sold them to my neighbour)
> 
> but with rescues and stuff, i dont have any room!
> so i now have some jades for rehome!
> (theres a fee, just a little one, of £1 to make sure i know they're safe!)
> theres 1 yellow shell and 3 patterned shell ones
> 
> postage would be RMSD (unless other preferred) £6.50


would u send to me? how big r they?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

yeah
i'll just find some piccys


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> yeah
> i'll just find some piccys


thx 

btw are u better?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

well, abit still feel a bit rubbishy tho


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

took long enough to upload!


----------



## Mrs Mental

Here's a couple of pics of my big boy Dimlo Dillon & his baby Ruby Phillpots!! Excuse the tupperware container I was cleaning out their tank as they had invited a few 'friends' around without asking and the little gits wouldn't leave when told to!!!! 



















And here's Ruby!



















And one last one of Dillon so you can see how big he really is, handsome chappy he is!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Malti said:


> would u send to me? how big r they?


  i've just been told i'm not allowed to ship to malta 
sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> took long enough to upload!
> image
> image
> image
> image


tell me how much p&p will be with priority air mail, and email me your paypal


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i've just been told i'm not allowed to ship to malta
> sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry


who told u so? :gasp:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

my mum, i really hate her sometimes!


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> my mum, i really hate her sometimes!


and why not? I'm paying everything and you're not doing the delivery yourself :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

thats what i said, shes all like "no, no that WONT do"




1 question, can you be allergic to GALS?
i have really sensitive skin and i often develoup touch allergies and they eventually turn into allregies where if i'm around it i start to sneeze ect.
i just ley one of my GALS on my hand and i literally took it off and then a red itchy stingy patch appeared, i washed it and its still red and itchy!!
i hope i'm not allergic to them!


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> thats what i said, shes all like "no, no that WONT do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 question, can you be allergic to GALS?
> i have really sensitive skin and i often develoup touch allergies and they eventually turn into allregies where if i'm around it i start to sneeze ect.
> i just ley one of my GALS on my hand and i literally took it off and then a red itchy stingy patch appeared, i washed it and its still red and itchy!!
> i hope i'm not allergic to them!


tell your mum I'm gonna sue her for being racist :cussing:

well I guess u can be allergic - and I think that on certain days you girls can be more "prone to allergies"...

or could it be a side-effect of the tamiflu?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i really do hope i'm not!
gaaah! itchyy


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Malti said:


> tell your mum I'm gonna sue her for being racist :cussing:
> 
> QUOTE]
> i'll work on her
> i think secretly she loves my snails XD
> 
> she just tole me if i am allergic i'm allowed to keep gary and he can stay downstairs?!?!?!


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i really do hope i'm not!
> gaaah! itchyy


well if its tamiflu side effects, should go away once u finish it


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Malti said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell your mum I'm gonna sue her for being racist :cussing:
> 
> QUOTE]
> i'll work on her
> i think secretly she loves my snails XD
> 
> she just tole me if i am allergic i'm allowed to keep gary and he can stay downstairs?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but she doesn't luv me it seems
> 
> thx
Click to expand...


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

mums on the phone to the doctors, you just wait and watch WW3 develop...


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

my mum phoned the doctors
they said its best to get rid

pfft, yeah cause i'll do that and be labelled a stupid little kid that gets bored or her pets and just sells them on

i love my snailys


----------



## Malti

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> my mum phoned the doctors
> they said its best to get rid
> 
> pfft, yeah cause i'll do that and be labelled a stupid little kid that gets bored or her pets and just sells them on
> 
> i love my snailys


the stupid :censor:

try gloves when handling them


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

we dont actually have any :O:O !!!!
they seem to be diffucult to find, i have a slight allergy to latex too, mum couldnt find any today, and shes not going anywhere that sells them for a couple of weeks :/


----------



## Malti

try ebay


----------



## clangercrazy

*hi*

can anyone suggest a make of a heat mat or strips suitable for using under a plastic tank that would be good for GALs?
I'm hoping to get some GALs as a class pet, and my pre-fab classroom gets very cold, especially at night and early mornings so will defo need some sort of heat source. Just wondered if anyone could recommend a particular sort for me to look for?
Also, anyone have any particularly pretty GAL babies for sale? I like albino ones! and rodatzi's look nice!
The girls in my class will only be interested if they are very pretty snails!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Thanks


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

^ PM'ed


----------



## Pleco07

clangercrazy said:


> can anyone suggest a make of a heat mat or strips suitable for using under a plastic tank that would be good for GALs?
> I'm hoping to get some GALs as a class pet, and my pre-fab classroom gets very cold, especially at night and early mornings so will defo need some sort of heat source. Just wondered if anyone could recommend a particular sort for me to look for?
> Also, anyone have any particularly pretty GAL babies for sale? I like albino ones! and rodatzi's look nice!
> The girls in my class will only be interested if they are very pretty snails!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Thanks


Tbh any heat mat would be fine, once statted its not gonna melt anything if thats what your worried about. Ive got all different mats for different pets, none are better then the other.

I have some Achatina iredalei that are ready to go also got albino fulica but they're not quite ready yet


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

still cant beleive i could be allergic!

noones really talking to me here cause i kinda just had a go at everyone about my GALS


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Look > TAMIFLU Side Effects and Safety | TAMIFLU Can cause skin/allergic reactions!! Show your Mum & hope it is the Tamiflu! 


You guys know how for the past few weeks I've been moaning that none of my snails have had eggs?? Well last night I looked in one of my Aquatic snail tank & there was a lovely big clutch of eggs in the process of being laid by Zebedee, a Giant Ram & my oldest snail. The young 'uns apparantly just don't have it in 'em :lol2:

& just because, here's some new pics of Pinky & the Brain, taken yesterday :flrt:

Getting bigger by the day!!









Exploring the world beyond my hand









Pinky's little snaily face. Please forgive my uneven nails :blush:


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Look > TAMIFLU Side Effects and Safety | TAMIFLU Can cause skin/allergic reactions!! Show your Mum & hope it is the Tamiflu!
> 
> 
> You guys know how for the past few weeks I've been moaning that none of my snails have had eggs?? Well last night I looked in one of my Aquatic snail tank & there was a lovely big clutch of eggs in the process of being laid by Zebedee, a Giant Ram & my oldest snail. The young 'uns apparantly just don't have it in 'em :lol2:
> 
> & just because, here's some new pics of Pinky & the Brain, taken yesterday :flrt:
> 
> Getting bigger by the day!!
> image
> 
> Exploring the world beyond my hand
> image
> 
> Pinky's little snaily face. Please forgive my uneven nails :blush:
> image


:2thumb: very nice GALS

and if the eggs are fertile and u want to find a home for the babies...I have space


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ If I have as many as I got last time you're more than welcome to a few : victory: All depends on if they're fertile & if babies survive etc though


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ If I have as many as I got last time you're more than welcome to a few : victory: All depends on if they're fertile & if babies survive etc though


I have 6 tanks empty...:2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

:gasp: Lucky you, I'd love to have that many spare tanks to play with.

You do know these babies'll be aquatic don't you? Just gotta check before you get all excited :2thumb:


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> :gasp: Lucky you, I'd love to have that many spare tanks to play with.
> 
> You do know these babies'll be aquatic don't you? Just gotta check before you get all excited :2thumb:


I had rams before


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Good, good. Just like to check :2thumb:


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Good, good. Just like to check :2thumb:


thats ok  I do the same with all my aquatic/land snails :no1:


----------



## Pleco07

Picked up this tank today off Freecycle

4x18x18 (254.9litres), glass is 1cm thick and its SUPER HEAVY :lol2:

Cant decide what to put in it, gotta make a lid yet anyway...










got a few chips here and there (but water tight) not bad for free :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

Got some plant pots from freecycle today too (using them for hides for the inverts), put the box of them down in my room while i was checking emails...look up and see two Helix aspersa crawling out from one of the pots lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hehe
good ol' helix


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Cant decide what to put in it


Think im just gonna keep my 6 adult albino, growons and baby fulica in there for now.
Would be nice for my tigers eventually, they are still fairly small at the moment


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

*Heeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!!!*

the last two times i've tidied up the immac RUB they've been on the brink of hibernation, i checked temps ect and its all fine, thing is, they should be laying soon, do you think they actually want to hibernate?
i've put tem on there own in a smaller RUB on a heatmat.

also, we got post today 
ours appear to have stopped striking now


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> the last two times i've tidied up the immac RUB they've been on the brink of hibernation, i checked temps ect and its all fine, thing is, they should be laying soon, do you think they actually want to hibernate?
> i've put tem on there own in a smaller RUB on a heatmat.
> 
> also, we got post today
> ours appear to have stopped striking now


Hmmm,
None of my snails ever go into the 'dormant phase'.

I got normal post today too. Also got a 7:30 wake up call....postie with a RMSD package for me. Couldn't decide wether the doorbell was part of my dream or not :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol, i hate when that happens, alarms going off, everyones shouting at you and you think its in your dream


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> lol, i hate when that happens, alarms going off, everyones shouting at you and you think its in your dream


Well my bedroom is downstairs and my pillow is about 10ft from the doorbell :bash:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

ah, bit of a loud rude awakening then?


----------



## Pleco07

Yes!
Wasn't gonna answer it but lucky I did as it was my roaches


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

thats good then


----------



## Corvidae

On the subject of hibernation, my margies have been very inactive for the last couple of weeks. They seem to be perking up a bit now though


----------



## Dusk

*Baby margie var. egregiellas*

I am so pleased... my archachatina marginata var. egregiellas first eggs have started to hatch!  Two beautiful and very tiny baby snails.


----------



## gwinni

They are well cute babies LOL

Does anyone else get wee flies in their snail tubs/tanks? I think they're called phorid flies but not 100% on that. What's the best way to deal with them? 

Another quick question how big are the jadatzi eggs? and how long would they take to hatch? How many do they lay usually?


----------



## Dusk

gwinni said:


> Does anyone else get wee flies in their snail tubs/tanks? I think they're called phorid flies but not 100% on that. What's the best way to deal with them?


Hypoaspis again - they'll get rid of pretty much anything invading your snail tanks 





> Another quick question how big are the jadatzi eggs? and how long would they take to hatch? How many do they lay usually?


The same as ordinary fulica eggs - about 4mm-6mm, usually at least a hundred at a time and how long depends on a lot of factors including conditions and how long the snail put off laying them, but four weeks is a reasonable estimate.


----------



## gwinni

Thanks dusk sorry i've no idea what that is? Or where to get it? Cool i'm not sure if mine have mated yet but was just curious lol


----------



## Dusk

gwinni said:


> Thanks dusk sorry i've no idea what that is? Or where to get it? Cool i'm not sure if mine have mated yet but was just curious lol


Sorry - hypoaspis mites are beneficial little bugs that are harmless to snails, people, pets and plants but prey on pests, like snail mites and so on. They're used in organic gardening as pest control. They aren't cheap, but if you ever get a plague of mites they're the best solution available  defenders.co.uk sells them (look for sciarid fly control.)


----------



## gwinni

I get the wee flies when i repot my house plant as well. Is that what they're called then sciarid flies?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

yup, evil little blighters, I hate getting them, and hypoasis are the only thing that gets them gone for good, they just reappear after coir changes etc. I try to do a hypoasis treatment every few months as a preventative measure against various nasties.


----------



## Kate..G

Hiya,
i asked a week or so ago about baby tiger snails (a friend had given me a tiny baby) but wasnt sure if it was, as i thought it just looked like our fulicas!!...... anyway i managed at last to get a not-blurry pic!!.....





















im not too bothered if its not a tiger but any help would be great! :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

It does look like a fulica, but a lot of achatina species look the same when they're tiny.You need to take a good look at its tail when it's out and about - tigers have a raised V shape (like archachatinas) but all other achatinas don't have it.

(helpful images here:Achatina/Archachatina Identification [Pet Snails] )


----------



## Kate..G

....And would this show up when its still tiny?? (bout 1cm) Ive just had a good look because as luck would have it he was slugging about just now. in good light there is a mark down the tail seemed slightly raised but i couldnt say it was a 'V' ?? :blush: ..... anyhoo thanks alot and i'll keep my eyes open!! x


----------



## Dusk

Kate..G said:


> ....And would this show up when its still tiny?? (bout 1cm) Ive just had a good look because as luck would have it he was slugging about just now. in good light there is a mark down the tail seemed slightly raised but i couldnt say it was a 'V' ?? :blush: ..... anyhoo thanks alot and i'll keep my eyes open!! x


It's visible right from the start - there's a picture of a two-day-old tiger here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spider-invert-pictures/336276-2-day-old-tiger-snail.html and I could see the V when I took those, but that might be because I know what I'm looking for  If you have a fulica of the same size it can help as a comparison, but apart from that you may have to just wait until he''s bigger... or if you got him from somone you know, you can ask to see the parents (or photos of them).


----------



## Kate..G

mmm he was from a friend of a friend!... she brought him home from a family visit for me... Said they kept tigers and fulicas but said this was a tiger?.....just managed to get afew more pics so ill pop them on ina sec


----------



## Kate..G

Stared n squinted so long im not sure what i see now lol.... not that i know what im looking for :blush:.....


----------



## gwinni

Ok thank for the replies. I've seen wee white bug things in the compost are these the babies of the flies? Does it kill them off if i freeze the compost before i use it in my tank?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

You could freeze it, or bake it in the oven for a while. I think that should kill or anything that's already in it.

I use sterilised topsoil for mine. it doesn't hold moisture so well though, so i pour a little water in (very little at a time though, you don't want mud!  ) and mix it all up with a big wooden fork, so it's damp, but not wet. Then, when I mist the tank, it stays moist. I only need to do this the once, when I put fresh soil in. I keep the topsoil in the house too, as if it's out in the shed, it's far more likely to get things in it!

I'm going to bulk buy coir when I can afford it though! I always have topsoil anyway, for the tortoises, so that's why I've ended up using that


----------



## Malti

Anything...did u ever breed the nerites?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Nah, never did. I only have 1 left now, but they rarely breed in a run of the mill home aquarium, their breeding conditions are highly specific. Not sure exactly what they are, this is just what I've read and been told about nerites


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Nah, never did. I only have 1 left now, but they rarely breed in a run of the mill home aquarium, their breeding conditions are highly specific. Not sure exactly what they are, this is just what I've read and been told about nerites


yep I jeard its near impossible to breed...its better if i keep  _Tylomelania sarasin_...know anyone who has them?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I don't I'm afraid. Have you tried the Snail Shop? They may be able to get them for you if they don't normally stock them. Keep your eye on eBay as well.


----------



## Malti

doing that....found some from USA though...but i prefer somewhere nearer


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

just rescued a baby helix from almost certain death, darn you lawnmower!!!!!


----------



## angelrose

I did not know that there was so many people who had snails as pets. Please do not take that the wrong way. I have found it fascinating to read all the replies.:2thumb: WOW The giant snails are amazing.


----------



## Malti

angelrose said:


> I did not know that there was so many people who had snails as pets. Please do not take that the wrong way. I have found it fascinating to read all the replies.:2thumb: WOW The giant snails are amazing.


you read 181 pages? :lol2:

do you have/want any snails?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

angelrose said:


> I did not know that there was so many people who had snails as pets. Please do not take that the wrong way. I have found it fascinating to read all the replies.:2thumb: WOW The giant snails are amazing.



I know, it is quite a thing, snails for pets 

They are great pets, you thinking of getting some? Believe it or not they do have character!


----------



## X DANIELLE X

*Snails*

Hi 
I have a giant snail his quite a porker! had him more then 3 years now his names Henry will post pictures soon :flrt:


----------



## Snailgirl

I have a sweet little Fulica called Doogle  He just got given breakfast of courgette! 
He lives in a 30x30x45cm exo terra vivarium on sphagnum moss with fake plants and a takeaway pot with his food in 
He's very friendly and rather lazy!


----------



## Dusk

Hatchling baby pseudachatina laeiana, approx 5mm shell.


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> Hatchling baby pseudachatina laeiana, approx 5mm shell.
> 
> 
> image


They look gawjus, congratz. Ive always wanted these snails, they look amazing


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> Hatchling baby pseudachatina laeiana, approx 5mm shell.
> 
> 
> image


Aww what a brilliant pic! Congrats you


----------



## mariekni

hi all i hav just got 14 little snaily babys off AnythingWithAShell (thanks again hun) and thought i would share some pics with you.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yay, welcome to the snail thread Marie  

And you're very welcome for the snails. Hopefully more will come your way soon


----------



## Malti

lovely snails as usual...

some of my new ones

















Papillifera bidens


----------



## mariekni

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yay, welcome to the snail thread Marie
> 
> And you're very welcome for the snails. Hopefully more will come your way soon


 
i do hope so. i have absolutely fell in love with them and want more :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oh Malti, I want, I want 

Snails are very addictive Marie. Soon your shopping trolley will look sooooo healthy with all the veg, fruit and salad you get for them!

:lol2:


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh Malti, I want, I want
> 
> Snails are very addictive Marie. Soon your shopping trolley will look sooooo healthy with all the veg, fruit and salad you get for them!
> 
> :lol2:


if u wants I haz 8 "extra", bought them at 3€ (£2.75) each, (got 20 of them) - if u want I'll give them to you cost price - postage will be very little around £3 I think. they're _Papillifera bidens_, and feed on lichens, moss, spirulina and some lettuce.

I overspent my budget on these beauties :gasp:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooh yes I'd be very interested  But, I'm selling some stuff at the mo, so would have to have the money in PayPal to pay you, cos my bank account is literally empty after clearing my credit card and cutting it up (yay)!

Could you double check postage cost to postcode DD11 5JL? I'd like 4 if that's okay, and if you still have the extra ones when I have enough cash in PayPal to pay you?


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh yes I'd be very interested  But, I'm selling some stuff at the mo, so would have to have the money in PayPal to pay you, cos my bank account is literally empty after clearing my credit card and cutting it up (yay)!
> 
> Could you double check postage cost to postcode DD11 5JL? I'd like 4 if that's okay, and if you still have the extra ones when I have enough cash in PayPal to pay you?


I'll recheck postage, and if u can atleast pay the postage now(have alot of expenses atm, and I'm really tied up), and then pay me atleast in December (so I can buy pressies for the family) I'll send all 8


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I have 6 new beautiful baby apple snails off ebay. My camera is being rubbish & I can't get a decent photo, but take my word for it!! I bought a lucky dip of colours & joy of joy I got an Ivory one :no1: 

Also, it looks like my _Marisia cornuarietis_ eggs were fertile! The babies have just started to nibble their way to the edge of the egg mass in the last few days :2thumb: So Malti (or anyone else), you can have some in a few months time when they're big enough : victory:


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I have 6 new beautiful baby apple snails off ebay. My camera is being rubbish & I can't get a decent photo, but take my word for it!! I bought a lucky dip of colours & joy of joy I got an Ivory one :no1:
> 
> Also, it looks like my _Marisia cornuarietis_ eggs were fertile! The babies have just started to nibble their way to the edge of the egg mass in the last few days :2thumb: So Malti (or anyone else), you can have some in a few months time when they're big enough : victory:


cool : victory: if u want I have Malaysian Trumpets


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Look what I found in one of my snail tanks! Silly snail, the eggs were all dried up by the time I found them, not even the Musks wanted to eat them. Poor snaily is getting old methinks, it'd dropped a few eggs before I found these.










Malti, I'll have to get back to you on those snails. I can't afford to pay anything right now. My account is literally empty. My credit card had a stupidly high limit :blush: but now tis cleared! would love some if you still have them when I can afford it, but at almost £3 each then postage as well, I just want 4 

Mine laid eggs too CoinOperatedGirl! I saw the teeny babies at the egg sac, but now I can't find them in the tank anywhere! I hope they're all still okay  I will have to leave the tank alone until they're big enough to see easily!

Unfortunately though, a couple of the last ones you sent me have gone to a better place, but I obviously still have one boy and girl  They're brilliant snails though, I love them.


----------



## Malti

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Look what I found in one of my snail tanks! Silly snail, the eggs were all dried up by the time I found them, not even the Musks wanted to eat them. Poor snaily is getting old methinks, it'd dropped a few eggs before I found these.
> 
> image
> 
> Malti, I'll have to get back to you on those snails. I can't afford to pay anything right now. My account is literally empty. My credit card had a stupidly high limit :blush: but now tis cleared! would love some if you still have them when I can afford it, but at almost £3 each then postage as well, I just want 4
> 
> Mine laid eggs too CoinOperatedGirl! I saw the teeny babies at the egg sac, but now I can't find them in the tank anywhere! I hope they're all still okay  I will have to leave the tank alone until they're big enough to see easily!
> 
> Unfortunately though, a couple of the last ones you sent me have gone to a better place, but I obviously still have one boy and girl  They're brilliant snails though, I love them.


If u want send me your address, I'll post them monday, and then pay me when u can  also cause I had forgotten, with 5 I got 1 free...so if u take 5 I'll send 6


----------



## mariekni

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Look what I found in one of my snail tanks! Silly snail, the eggs were all dried up by the time I found them, not even the Musks wanted to eat them. Poor snaily is getting old methinks, it'd dropped a few eggs before I found these.
> image


 
awww poor little slimer should have gone to specsavers :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

mariekni said:


> awww poor little slimer should have gone to specsavers :lol2:


:lol2: Now I have a picture in my head of a snail wearing specs!

Thanks for the kind offer Malti, but I'd rather wait until I know I can spend the money, before you send them. It's really nice of you to offer to send now and I can pay later, but what if something else happens and I can't afford to pay you? That would be bad!

Plus, they'll have a long enough journey anyway, never mind the delays caused by all the postal strikes we have just now.


----------



## mariekni

so can anyone tell me of any treats that the little snailys might like? food or otherwise. thanks xx


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Mine love aubergine! Or, you can give them a little beer  Guinness goes down well I believe, I've never tried it yet.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Mine love aubergine! Or, you can give them a little beer  Guinness goes down well I believe, I've never tried it yet.


Yeah, my fulica love Fosters. They all like strawberries too


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

is it only beer they can have?
or is there any other alchohol tehy like XD
just curious is all


----------



## mariekni

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, my fulica love Fosters. They all like strawberries too


 
ierfect excuse to buy strawberrys now :lol2: the OH isnt too keen on them but i can buy them the snailys and pinch a couple myself :mf_dribble:


----------



## mariekni

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Mine love aubergine! Or, you can give them a little beer  Guinness goes down well I believe, I've never tried it yet.


 
i cant see jay sharing his beer with the snailys :lol2:


----------



## mariekni

:hmm: seems to be very slow on here come on you snaily lovers get posting.


----------



## DaisySnail

mariekni said:


> :hmm: seems to be very slow on here come on you snaily lovers get posting.


 
OK then......................

What is the ultimate gift to buy my snails for Christmas

suggestions ?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

a big lettuce?
or upgrade their tanks, rearrange it a little, add some new decor


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Not sure how many of you guys have seen this but today I recieved this fabulous little book > Snail (Animal): Amazon.co.uk: Peter Williams: Books
It's really interesting & informative & I thought some of you guys might be interested in putting it on your list for santa :2thumb: To make it even better it lists petsnails.co.uk as a reference.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Heya all! 

Got wayyy too many snails now....

In other news though, Malti, do you have more of those schmexy snails there for sale?


----------



## Dusk

*Tigers!*

I finally found my Skandranon a friend hs own size! Here is Skan on the left, and Rocky on the right, by a 1cm grid.









I <3 my tigers


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ooooh I like em  

Very nice snails 

CAn I ask for some help from you guys? :blush:

Can anyone ID my snails? I thought their A fucila but I'm not so sure now... 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/411980-help-id-ing-snail.html

Thankyous very muchly :flrt:


----------



## Dusk

Thanks 

That shot isn't enough to make a firm identity. It looks like a fulica, but it would help to have some detail on skin colour and texture and columella colour to be sure.


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Heya all!
> 
> Got wayyy too many snails now....
> 
> In other news though, Malti, do you have more of those schmexy snails there for sale?


sure how much do y want? pm me


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Thanks
> 
> That shot isn't enough to make a firm identity. It looks like a fulica, but it would help to have some detail on skin colour and texture and columella colour to be sure.


skin's grey - long the middle of the body it's more brown, the foot itself is very grey. How do you describe texture.... snaily? Wet more than slimey but I dunno if that actually means anything :blush: and I don't know what the other thing is :blush:

Wait, googled it... isn't it inside the shell...? :S 

shell textures smooth if thats any help, like very smooth. gets lighter toward the tip, pattern fades too. Same on my other one.

Thanks! :notworthy:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> skin's grey - long the middle of the body it's more brown, the foot itself is very grey.


Skin colour suggests fulica, then.



> How do you describe texture.... snaily? Wet more than slimey but I dunno if that actually means anything


Hehe... different types of snail have different textures - some very rough and almost velvety, some very smooth, but if you don't have anything to compare it to, disregard it as an identifying feature 



> :blush: and I don't know what the other thing is :blush:
> Wait, googled it... isn't it inside the shell...? :S


It's part of the shell where it meets the body, and the colour and shape of it are one of the key features in differentiating similar species. There are some useful diagrams here:
Identifying Your Snail [Pet Snails]

I suspect your snails' will be either reddish or bluish-white, probably the latter.



> shell textures smooth if thats any help, like very smooth. gets lighter toward the tip, pattern fades too. Same on my other one.


The fading towards the tip can be disregarded as it's a common feature in most arch/achatinas - the thin outer layer of the shell wears off over time, the oldest parts of the shell first. Texture confirms what shell pattern suggested, that it's not a reticulata.

Take a look at the columella, but based on shell pattern and texture, and skin colour, I think it's very likely it's a fulica. Do you have any reason to think it might not be?


----------



## Pleco07

Cleaned some of mine out last night, got a few quick pics...
Tigers have had a bit of a growth spurts so will be upping the size of their tank soon...

























L. flammea...

















The reticulata that I kept, sent the rest to Snail1992 on here...


----------



## Animal-Encounters

Wondering if anyone can help. I have two adult snails, i follow all the care guides etc making sure they are nice and humid etc. Well last night i checked on them and one of the i noticed hadnt moved all day so i picked her up and she looked dead. She had sunk right back into her shell and there was a hard white 'cap' covering the front of her shell. I touched the white stuff and it was hard and it then cracked right off. Inside i thought she looked shrivelled up. I was going to bury her but realised it was late at night so left her in there. But when i went back this morning she was alive and well moving about. Can anyone tell me what happened. Been through all my care books and nothing like this was mentioned.


----------



## Dusk

Animal-Encounters said:


> Wondering if anyone can help. I have two adult snails, i follow all the care guides etc making sure they are nice and humid etc. Well last night i checked on them and one of the i noticed hadnt moved all day so i picked her up and she looked dead. She had sunk right back into her shell and there was a hard white 'cap' covering the front of her shell. I touched the white stuff and it was hard and it then cracked right off. Inside i thought she looked shrivelled up. I was going to bury her but realised it was late at night so left her in there. But when i went back this morning she was alive and well moving about. Can anyone tell me what happened. Been through all my care books and nothing like this was mentioned.


This is normal  When snails think that the conditions aren't right, they estivate - seal themselves up and go to sleep, ready to wake up when things are better. Usually it's humidity dropping that can set this off, but so can other things such as a drop in the temperature. Some snails are more inclined to estivate than others. It needn't be anything you've done - if the weather suddenly gets colder, than can be enough to set them off. You just need to double-check the temperature and humidity in her tank, see if she needs more heat or more water.

If it happens again, you can wake her up by leaving her in a shallow bowl of warm water. It's harmless, but in captivity with plenty of food and monitered surroundings there's no need for them to do it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

It's jsut like the one pictured: Achatina fulica / Species [Pet Snails]

Nope, I have no reason not to think they are fulica but I wanted to be sure lol. Got them at the kinda price fulica seem to go for (about 30p) lol. 

Thanks! :2thumb:



Dusk said:


> Skin colour suggests fulica, then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe... different types of snail have different textures - some very rough and almost velvety, some very smooth, but if you don't have anything to compare it to, disregard it as an identifying feature
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the shell where it meets the body, and the colour and shape of it are one of the key features in differentiating similar species. There are some useful diagrams here:
> Identifying Your Snail [Pet Snails]
> 
> I suspect your snails' will be either reddish or bluish-white, probably the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> The fading towards the tip can be disregarded as it's a common feature in most arch/achatinas - the thin outer layer of the shell wears off over time, the oldest parts of the shell first. Texture confirms what shell pattern suggested, that it's not a reticulata.
> 
> Take a look at the columella, but based on shell pattern and texture, and skin colour, I think it's very likely it's a fulica. Do you have any reason to think it might not be?


----------



## Pleco07

Took on 50 sub adult fulica yesterday from a member on here, then offered to take on another 68 from a friend next week. So may be slightly even more over run soon :lol2:..............more the merrier


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Wow. 

Discovered 4 more _Marisia _egg clutches in my snail tank today :no1: The last lot have already hatched & when I get my magnifying glass out I can see lots of bits of gravel moving :flrt::flrt: I'm also pretty sure one of my apples isn't far off laying as she's spending a lot of time out of the water looking around. 

I've been ill for the last few weeks, so have had too much spare time on my hands, as you can see: 

Pinky & the Brain _finally_ take over the world:











:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I have to admit... I lol'd.


----------



## Corvidae

One of them is going to eat Siberia!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Bet those Siberians are shaking in terror! AHHHHH it's very very slowly coming to get us!! 

Sorry, I thought it was funny


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I feel the Siberians got a slightly better deal than us UKers, we got shat on :whistling2:

In other news: I now have 9 clutches of Marisia eggs :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I have a bunch of Marisia eggs too  Yay! 

Thanks to the regular snail threaders who voted for me on potm by the way  My snail and carved cucumber have done alright.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

ahh, i'm one of those votees too!
it sure has been quite around here recently...
any snaily news??


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

No problem Dawn :2thumb:

News...I finally have Apple Snail eggs!! :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yay for apple snail eggs! Did you cave in and play Barry White to them in the end? 

As for snaily news, well, my iredalei from Stefan are growing really well. Can't wait to get some babies! All my snails seem to be doing away fine. A couple of my older fulica are on their way to the next life I think, bless them.

And I keep finding eggs from my C. marginella, so hopefully soon I will get enough to have a colony going and you lovely people can have some if you like  I've only got one survivor from the first clutch I ever found and he's doing fine. One lot have started hatching, and have 2 more clutches incubating. exciting stuff!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

wooooooooo! 

I have yet more snaillies lol, a pair of huuuggge albino reticulata (sp?) Which I'm hoping to get some eggs from eventually, AAANNNNNDD a pair a as-of-yet still small Achinata's  Cant wait for em to grow up  

anyone got any Tigers? Someone must have! mine don't seem to approve of cucumber... 

Random useful info anyone? lol. anyone manage to breed em?


----------



## Mrs Mental

Am thinking of getting a bigger tank for my two guys as I arent happy with them in their tank - what size tanks/containers do you lot use? I cant decide if Im being a bit of a fart or not - I have 1 fully grown (Dimlo Dillon) and 1 who's about half grown (Ruby Philpotts) and they're currently in a fish tank style tank and I think its 18" x 15" x 15" - floor space wise its fine but I want something a good bit taller for them. 

What size would you use jsut for two or is that fine and Im being daft? :lol2:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> wooooooooo!
> 
> anyone got any Tigers? Someone must have! mine don't seem to approve of cucumber...
> 
> Random useful info anyone? lol. anyone manage to breed em?



I have them, and the key ingredient to breeding them is infinite patience  Mine like sweetcorn, mung bean sprouts, butternut squash, sweet potato, mushrooms and cat biscuits. If they're picky, try them on whatever you're having for dinner/whatever's on sale at the supermarket 'til you find their tastes


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

HA yeah, i read they have a really slow breeding cycle for snails?  Thaks, will see if they prefer any of those


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

anyone got any snaily baby news?
all i've got is that mine are getting ALOT bigger XD


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> anyone got any snaily baby news?
> all i've got is that mine are getting ALOT bigger XD


Got another clutch of jades a few days ago. Previous clutches (the ones that havent been sold) are growing nicely too.


----------



## Dusk

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> anyone got any snaily baby news?


I've got six or seven baby margie clenchis now, very exciting  The tiniest margies I've ever seen... and two of my f1 jade x rodatzis have eggs visible in their pneumostome, so I expect them to lay soon! Their first eggs, too. I'm so proud


----------



## OrigamiB

Just a quick question to you guys, had 2 snails now since about september/octoberish and they seem to grow at very different paces to each other.... I was just wondering if you guys could give me any feedback on this

They both seem to be eating and they both live in the same set up, but 1 of them just seems to be growing at a much faster pace
Pics:
















Is 1 of them the 'runt of the litter' so to speak? seems to be the only reason I can come up with


----------



## Pleco07

OrigamiB said:


> Just a quick question to you guys, had 2 snails now since about september/octoberish and they seem to grow at very different paces to each other.... I was just wondering if you guys could give me any feedback on this
> 
> They both seem to be eating and they both live in the same set up, but 1 of them just seems to be growing at a much faster pace
> Pics:
> image
> image
> Is 1 of them the 'runt of the litter' so to speak? seems to be the only reason I can come up with


Snails often grow a different rates just like other animals


----------



## Mrs Mental

Mrs Mental said:


> Am thinking of getting a bigger tank for my two guys as I arent happy with them in their tank - what size tanks/containers do you lot use? I cant decide if Im being a bit of a fart or not - I have 1 fully grown (Dimlo Dillon) and 1 who's about half grown (Ruby Philpotts) and they're currently in a fish tank style tank and I think its 18" x 15" x 15" - floor space wise its fine but I want something a good bit taller for them.
> 
> What size would you use jsut for two or is that fine and Im being daft? :lol2:


 

Hello Hello anyone home!!!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know I dont post in here very much but you could at least answer me when I do booooohoooooooooooo


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Mrs Mental said:


> Hello Hello anyone home!!!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I know I dont post in here very much but you could at least answer me when I do booooohoooooooooooo


I will  

I use RUB's. Mine seem pretty content in them lol. For the larger ones I have a 33l and 50l RUB, and the small ones are in a mix of 3l RUB's and exoterra flat faunariums. Taller doesn't seem to be all that important to mine Mrs M lol. What you have at the moment sounds fine, but if your looking for a upgrade, I'd say bix storage boxes are the way to go, personally I find it easier to control temps and humidity and their much cheaper, and usally have more floor space too! Not so nice on the eye mind lol. But better for the snails in genral methinks


----------



## OrigamiB

thats what I thought, but shirley (the small one) has hardly grown at all, whereas gary (the big one) seems to get bigger each time I look in the tank!


----------



## Pleco07

Mrs Mental said:


> Hello Hello anyone home!!!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I know I dont post in here very much but you could at least answer me when I do booooohoooooooooooo


I use small tubs (from poundshop) and propagators for hatchlings and juvies. For adults I use larger tubs(have a few 80ltr from wilkos-£6) and glass tanks. As long as theres enough height to get several inches of substrate in.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

theres always one that grows quicker, my gary got alot bigger than shelly & steve


----------



## Pleco07

OrigamiB said:


> thats what I thought, but shirley (the small one) has hardly grown at all, whereas gary (the big one) seems to get bigger each time I look in the tank!


Are you sure the bigger one isnt getting to all the food first? They often go through growth spurts Ive had loads of the same age suddenly catch up, as long as they are healthy I wouldn't worry


----------



## bloodhawk

i have alot of lil babies at the moment and they are all different sizes the lil dude will catch up don't worry


----------



## Mrs Mental

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I will
> 
> I use RUB's. Mine seem pretty content in them lol. For the larger ones I have a 33l and 50l RUB, and the small ones are in a mix of 3l RUB's and exoterra flat faunariums. Taller doesn't seem to be all that important to mine Mrs M lol. What you have at the moment sounds fine, but if your looking for a upgrade, I'd say bix storage boxes are the way to go, personally I find it easier to control temps and humidity and their much cheaper, and usally have more floor space too! Not so nice on the eye mind lol. But better for the snails in genral methinks





Pleco07 said:


> I use small tubs (from poundshop) and propagators for hatchlings and juvies. For adults I use larger tubs(have a few 80ltr from wilkos-£6) and glass tanks. As long as theres enough height to get several inches of substrate in.


 
Thanks both of you :2thumb:

Think I'll see if I can get them a larger tank after Xmas - they're fine where they are I think size wise (in comparison to other peopls) but I'm a fussarse!! I dont like RUBs at all - prefer tanks so I'll just get them a new one - I like to see them all the time - they're in the lounge and I dont really want to be looking at a plastic container in the lounge!!! :lol2:

Thanks again : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I had a snaily escapee this morning when I woke up. One of my Apples had pushed the lid off the tank & was halfway across the room on a plant pot :blush:


----------



## mariekni

quick update. this was the size of my babys when i got them










this is one of them now










will get pics up of my albino's soon xx


----------



## mariekni

Mrs Mental said:


> Thanks both of you :2thumb:
> 
> Think I'll see if I can get them a larger tank after Xmas - they're fine where they are I think size wise (in comparison to other peopls) but I'm a fussarse!! I dont like RUBs at all - prefer tanks so I'll just get them a new one - I like to see them all the time - they're in the lounge and I dont really want to be looking at a plastic container in the lounge!!! :lol2:
> 
> Thanks again : victory:


can we have pics hun :flrt:


----------



## zoe6660

hey i have 2 adult african land snails i have had babies off them and i have sold some on here im hoping to grow 3 up and keep them like ym adults  i will have to get pictures, also could someone tell me how much to look to pay for tiger snails and albinos? thanks


----------



## Dusk

zoe6660 said:


> also could someone tell me how much to look to pay for tiger snails and albinos? thanks


Baby tiger snails usually start at around £5 each, though occasionally cheaper. The adults vary in price hugely, depending on size.

Many of the commonly kept snail species have albino varients - what species are you looking for?


----------



## Pleco07

zoe6660 said:


> hey i have 2 adult african land snails i have had babies off them and i have sold some on here im hoping to grow 3 up and keep them like ym adults  i will have to get pictures, also could someone tell me how much to look to pay for tiger snails and albinos? thanks


As dusk said really, I paid £5 each for my tigers and they were about 0.5cm ish. Adults usually go for silly prices.
Theres a lot of different albino snails as dusk said, I have albino fulica for sale (not sending anymore out till new year tho as too busy with overtime), they are 50p each.


----------



## mariekni

the albino's that pleco07 has for sale are absolutely adorable. these are pics of the ones i got off him a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Pleco07

mariekni said:


> the albino's that pleco07 has for sale are absolutely adorable. these are pics of the ones i got off him a couple of weeks ago


Coming along nicely I see, had a few more clutches since and got some eggs to fish out later. Ive got some growing super quick, might hold them back 
:whistling2:


----------



## booboo30

*snails*

hi 
i have 9 gals snails. i have 3 fulica all babies 1 is an albino thay about 6weeks now i also have ireds and albino jades 2 of each of them they about 2months 2weeks and i just got some tigers they are babies only about 4weeks
i dont know how to pics up i am new to this site so if anyone could help would be greatfull 
thankyou louise


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

booboo30 said:


> hi
> i have 9 gals snails. i have 3 fulica all babies 1 is an albino thay about 6weeks now i also have ireds and albino jades 2 of each of them they about 2months 2weeks and i just got some tigers they are babies only about 4weeks
> i dont know how to pics up i am new to this site so if anyone could help would be greatfull
> thankyou louise


Hiya louise, check out the newbie advice section, theres a sticky on there on how to do that  
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html 

Sounds like you got some great snailies there


----------



## mariekni

Pleco07 said:


> Coming along nicely I see, had a few more clutches since and got some eggs to fish out later. Ive got some growing super quick, might hold them back
> :whistling2:


 
yes they certainly are. 5 of them went up to dawn and the rest are growing and sliming away here with me. i have one that is growing super speedy compared to the others and is rather cheeky almost as if its looking for an escape route out of the tank :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Received some more rescues on friday


----------



## Reptilover

I have joined this little thread community! :lol2:

I have two (sub)adult land snails :no1:

From PoshWiler :no1:

They are really actually very cool. Never new snails could be so interesting to be honest, always on the go. Munching away at the cuttlefish and vedge. What really shocked me when i saw it climbing its way up the side of the tank and you can see like, lines running throughout its body. :mf_dribble:

: victory:


----------



## Pleco07

Reptilover said:


> I have joined this little thread community! :lol2:
> 
> I have two (sub)adult land snails :no1:
> 
> From PoshWiler :no1:
> 
> They are really actually very cool. Never new snails could be so interesting to be honest, always on the go. Munching away at the cuttlefish and vedge. What really shocked me when i saw it climbing its way up the side of the tank and you can see like, lines running throughout its body. :mf_dribble:
> 
> : victory:


Yeah they are pretty interesting, one of my jades is currently hanging from lid looking into its pneumostome. Has one eye stalk in there so far......weirdo


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah they are pretty interesting, one of my jades is currently hanging from lid looking into its pneumostome. Has one eye stalk in there so far......weirdo


:lol2:

I'm picturing this. Aww, mental snail.

I entered another snail pic for potm by the way peeps  More snaily people shouild enter, defnitely! Closes on the 20th though, so be quick.


----------



## mariekni

what do you all think of the food list on this site? 
The Snail Trail | Home of the UK bred Giant African Land Snail

want to give them a bit more variety than they have got.:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

mariekni said:


> what do you all think of the food list on this site?
> The Snail Trail | Home of the UK bred Giant African Land Snail
> 
> want to give them a bit more variety than they have got.:2thumb:





Pleco07 said:


> There a lot of other veg they eat, aubergine, marrow, butternut squash...well pretty much any veg.
> 
> Oranges, some say its fine some dont. I personally never feed citrus fruits, never have never will. Got told years ago by a fellow breeder that the acid in it _can _erode the flesh. Wether its true or not, who knows but mine are all healthy snails so lack of citrus obviously dont matter.


May aswell post here too :whistling2:


----------



## mariekni

Pleco07 said:


> May aswell post here too :whistling2:


:lol2: didnt quite no where to post it! so posted in both bits :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Woo I made potm final with my romantic snails  

Anyone got any good snail news? I don't really!


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Woo I made potm final with my romantic snails
> 
> Anyone got any good snail news? I don't really!


Great entry:2thumb:​


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Anyone got any good snail news? I don't really!


Not really! They're just all sliming through life quite contentedly. Not being very exciting at all!!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Woo I made potm final with my romantic snails
> 
> Anyone got any good snail news? I don't really!


I voted for you :2thumb:

As for snail news, no not really. Ive got 50 sub adult fulica that im gonna attempt to shift after new year, had a few people ask for some so got some going out. Sending them for cost of RMSD. We will see how well i do


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i'm in a simalar situation to Plec, i have alot of fulica to shift, an adult,a sub adult, one thats nearly a sub adult, alot of babies & some babie that have grown abit ( the size you normally buy them at in shops) and i also have asmallish jadatzi & a smallish rodatzi (i think he is, his shells yellow) & i have a 10l faunarium/herp haven thingy (whatever you call it) i'm selling too, but i don't really know how much to sell them for tbh.


On the pluside, my laptops back


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> I voted for you :2thumb:
> 
> As for snail news, no not really. Ive got 50 sub adult fulica that im gonna attempt to shift after new year, had a few people ask for some so got some going out. Sending them for cost of RMSD. We will see how well i do


Ta muchly for the vote 

Good luck with the fulica, I'd love to help (obviously!) but space is a bit short!



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i have a 10l faunarium/herp haven thingy (whatever you call it) i'm selling too, but i don't really know how much to sell them for tbh.


Do you have a pic of this? If it's what I think it might be and we agree on price, I could be interested. I want one!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ta muchly for the vote
> 
> Good luck with the fulica, I'd love to help (obviously!) but space is a bit short!


No worries. 

Think I will just chuck them all on ebay anyway, adults/subs always seem to sell on there and I only want postage for them.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> No worries.
> 
> Think I will just chuck them all on ebay anyway, adults/subs always seem to sell on there and I only want postage for them.


I'd imagine you'd probably sell the adults no bother on here too. I often see people after bigger snails


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'd imagine you'd probably sell the adults no bother on here too. I often see people after bigger snails


Most of them are almost adult anyway, got a few nice light skinned ones amongst them


----------



## Pleco07

Anyone else get the Pratical Reptile Keeping magazine? Was nice to see a snail article in there


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Do you have a pic of this? If it's what I think it might be and we agree on price, I could be interested. I want one!


 
i tried to get one with my webcam, but again, it was useless :lol2:

so








but it has a black lid


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'd imagine you'd probably sell the adults no bother on here too. I often see people after bigger snails


May have found a home for them all, just gotta work out wot postage is for them all now


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Pleco07 said:


> May have found a home for them all, just gotta work out wot postage is for them all now


hahaa, lucky, i managed to give away the babies as livefood , but i've still got the rest, and a small idea of what i might like for them, its just finding a home for them to go to,
i just hope we don#t get any more eggs before they go! :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

(The pictures were annoyingly big, so i got rid of them  )
Going to put them on ebay for postage


----------



## Pleco07

Well good luck Amber. Im sending these 50 fulica just for postage, fulica are ony really worth a few quid as adults plus I just want to shift them really, it will free up 3 big tanks which will be nice


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Tank Space = New Exciting Species XD

And, thankyou, i need all the luck i can get!
i might end up doing postage anyway


----------



## Pleco07

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Tank Space = New Exciting Species XD


No unfortunately, im thinking of cutting right back with the snails. Gonna keep my original fulica (altho its on its last foot), the breeding group of jades, my L. flammeas and my tigers but im gonna sell the rest in the new year. I have a 260litre glass tank that im gonna put my 4 tigers in and im gonna try getting a couple more to add to them to breed in the future.

So the empty tanks, knowing me will sit there empty collecting dust for a while....may put some roaches in them but nothing new.


----------



## Pleco07

Just a couple of pics of my albino retics that I got from PRS on here earlier in the year. I got 10 but held these two back, still cant decide wether to keep them or not :hmm:
...
















shell damage as u may be able to make out it from a 5yr olds finger :bash: how he manages to get in a tank 6ft from the ground is beyond me lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Loads of snaily news 

Unfortunately Amber, your herp haven thing isn't what I was hoping it would be, but ta muchly anyway 

Lovely retics there Stefan  My 1 remaining albino retic I think may be getting to be on his last foot too. He's never grown any more than when i got him (he's only a couple of inches), and his shell has got lighter and lighter. I have to look hard sometimes to find him amongst my albino jadatzis. His shell was not in the best condition when i got him, and it's never improved unfortunately. He is lovely though.

I was going to get some from PRS too ages ago, but haven't really had the spare cash or tank space now. I've just made a new tortoise table which takes up much more space than the last one!

The iredalei I got from you have been growing like weeds. They're very placid and chilled snails, aren't they? I don't see them tearing about their tank like i do my fulica  And, the 5 baby Canas that survived the journey have got huge! Will try and get a couple of pics so you can see how they're doing


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Loads of snaily news
> 
> The iredalei I got from you have been growing like weeds. They're very placid and chilled snails, aren't they? I don't see them tearing about their tank like i do my fulica


Yep, wether they be adults or hatchlings they just slowly mooch around.
I finally found a home for that single cana I was left with, friend of mine has him in a big tank now with some rams 
Got these sub adult fulica going off next week as well as some more ireds, my ired group is finally dwindling. Had a few hundred at one point now im down to about 25.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, that's good you got a home for him with other snails  I was a bit surprised that the babies made it after another Royal Fail, but they are doing really really well. I cleaned my snail tank the other day, and as you'll know, spent ages fishing all the trumpets out the fine gravel I use. I have hundreds of them too! You forget cos you rarely see them all at one time.

Just took some pics with my camera, so will upload them later on (need to use the PC upstairs for that!)


----------



## Pleco07

Got some of pics of the tigers as I was cleaning them out. Still little'uns but seem to have had a bit of a growth spurt over the last few weeks...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooooooh they're gorgeous! I have to get some Tigers. I simply must.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooooooh they're gorgeous! I have to get some Tigers. I simply must.


I wanna get a few more, not got any spare pennies at the mo tho


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Nah, I know how you feel there!  I have some 'spare' pennies, but I have to get another external filter, so that's that gone!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I love the tigers I managed to get, for a great price too  Quick question - does anyone know what a "pale snail" is? Only I'm selling a few of mine, and someone's asked me if I have any pale snails or albinos... only I'd call a albino a very pale snail!


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I love the tigers I managed to get, for a great price too  Quick question - does anyone know what a "pale snail" is? Only I'm selling a few of mine, and someone's asked me if I have any pale snails or albinos... only I'd call a albino a very pale snail!


I would call an Achatina iredalei a 'pale snail' as is pale in colouration but isnt an albino.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah that's what I thought... but it was a question that didn't make all that much sense to me lol. their words where "i'd love a pair of your snails, and I'd like 2 pale snails please?" Or something like that. Their fulcia's (really need to get shot of some!) and it's clear in the add, so it's not a sp. mix up or something such as... confused now lol.


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah that's what I thought... but it was a question that didn't make all that much sense to me lol. their words where "i'd love a pair of your snails, and I'd like 2 pale snails please?" Or something like that. Their fulcia's (really need to get shot of some!) and it's clear in the add, so it's not a sp. mix up or something such as... confused now lol.


Maybe they wanted some paler fulica then, fulica skin tone and shell colouration and pattern can vary a fair bit.


----------



## Joh7n

Hi everyone

I’m new here so I thought I’d say ‘hello’. I’m not a herpetologist but I like unusual pets. Probably more of an entomologist, if anything.

I haven’t kept anything unusual for years but in the past I’ve got quite passionate about my GALS, millipedes, Mexican red-knee, mealworms, phasmids and frogs.

I presently want some more Giant African Land Snails and I’m thinking about getting a bee hive (if I can get it past the Missus).I found this site by Googling the snails and I’ve registered so that I can mercilessly milk you all of information! :mf_dribble:

John


----------



## Joh7n

No-one’s even noticed I’m here so I’ll say hello to myself.

“Hello me”

“Hello me, back”

“Quiet here. Not much snail news about”

“Well I hear some new guy’s joined the forum. Incredibly charismatic. A bit of a babe magnet by all accounts. I’d do him and I’m as straight as they come.”

“He wants to know about different varieties of GALS, apparently. He wants a real biggun. Maybe an albino....”

“Ooooooh.....”


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Joh7n said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’m new here so I thought I’d say ‘hello’. I’m not a herpetologist but I like unusual pets. Probably more of an entomologist, if anything.
> 
> I haven’t kept anything unusual for years but in the past I’ve got quite passionate about my GALS, millipedes, Mexican red-knee, mealworms, phasmids and frogs.
> 
> I presently want some more Giant African Land Snails and I’m thinking about getting a bee hive (if I can get it past the Missus).I found this site by Googling the snails and I’ve registered so that I can mercilessly milk you all of information! :mf_dribble:
> 
> John





Joh7n said:


> No-one’s even noticed I’m here so I’ll say hello to myself.
> 
> “Hello me”
> 
> “Hello me, back”
> 
> “Quiet here. Not much snail news about”
> 
> “Well I hear some new guy’s joined the forum. Incredibly charismatic. A bit of a babe magnet by all accounts. I’d do him and I’m as straight as they come.”
> 
> “He wants to know about different varieties of GALS, apparently. He wants a real biggun. Maybe an albino....”
> 
> “Ooooooh.....”


:lol2: You're mad! Impatient too. I am also impatient


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

:lol2: Hiya! if your after some GALS, I have some your welcome to 

Albinos next year hopefully lol.

Oh yea, he got back to me, you were right, he's after the lighter colored ones lol.


----------



## labmad

Can anyone let me know approx the prices for soe of the different species of GAL's please, so i know roughly what i should be looking at price wise.......assuming the fulica will be one of the chepest, tigers, albino's etc may be the more pricey ones? 

regards
phil


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

labmad said:


> Can anyone let me know approx the prices for soe of the different species of GAL's please, so i know roughly what i should be looking at price wise.......assuming the fulica will be one of the chepest, tigers, albino's etc may be the more pricey ones?
> 
> regards
> phil


fulica - pennies albino's - depends on the sp. albino fulica aren't pricey, albino retic's are a bit more than normal, ect, tigers are the most, £8-10 is what i've seen (look around, I got a pair for £5 each) retics not too sure about, got a pair of albinos for not too much not long ago


----------



## labmad

cheers pal - there's me thinking snails would sell for silly money......there is hope :lol2:....will keep looking around, nice one 

PS - anyone know of any large plastic see through tubs, like rubs, that are bigger than the little faunariums etc to keep GALs in rather than glass tanks, got mine n a temporary X-Large plastic pet keeper tub at the mo, i have 8, but only little un's, and the pet keeper is 43cm(L) 26cm(W) 30.5cm(H), 21litres - but will be moving them elsewhere soon 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> fulica - pennies albino's - depends on the sp. albino fulica aren't pricey, albino retic's are a bit more than normal, ect, tigers are the most, £8-10 is what i've seen (look around, I got a pair for £5 each) retics not too sure about, got a pair of albinos for not too much not long ago


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

AnythingWithAShell said:


> And, the 5 baby Canas that survived the journey have got huge! Will try and get a couple of pics so you can see how they're doing


Here you go, some pics of the survivor snails Stefan. See how big they've got? 



















A lovely shot showing my latest Marisia eggs too


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

no problem  our asda at the moment has RUB-like boxes, 32L £4 and wilko is where I got some of mine, fairly cheap and a good size. And there's always the traditional RUB :whistling2:


----------



## Dusk

labmad said:


> cheers pal - there's me thinking snails would sell for silly money......there is hope :lol2:


The babies of most species are relatively cheap - on the other hand if you want an adult tiger, things can get a little silly  And some of the rarer species in captivity cost a lot more. (I think the asking price the last time I saw archachatina adelinae for sale they were 60 euros each - the adults are about 7cm shells ) 

As a general rule, anything achatina except tigers will be up to a few pounds each, because most of the species commonly kept breed in captivity and lay very large clutches. Archachatinas will usually cost a little more per baby because they usually lay less than 10 eggs in a clutch - more common species like margie suts and ovums, perhaps £4-£7 per baby, and less common species/varients more.

It's worth keeping an eye on the ebay listings for GALS - they'll give you a rough idea what any particular species is going for at present.


----------



## labmad

Thanks for the info everyone, apprecaited, will post pics of my rehomers i picked up yesterday, so i can get a def id on them and compare them to the petsnails shell pics to see if i can id myself also

Have been offered the following, tigers, which i will get a pair of, but also, albino reticulata, marginata, albotopica, and yellow shell rodatzi.....which would you go for, if you were getting?


----------



## labmad

A few of my little un's, which i think they are common fulica's, nice all the same


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

labmad said:


> Have been offered the following, tigers, which i will get a pair of, but also, albino reticulata, marginata, albotopica, and yellow shell rodatzi.....which would you go for, if you were getting?


All of them? :whistling2:

That's what i would do


----------



## Joh7n

When I was a student (which admittedly _was_ about 150 years ago) there seemed to be only two varieties of GALS available, achetina or fulica. My fulica , called Tracy, was an alcoholic and we both survived on a diet of largely Guiness. She actually began to look quite attractive after 10 pints! 
:flrt:
Now there seems to be loads of varieties available and I’m going to have to play catch-up – not that I was ever much of an expert to begin with.

Could one of you make a quick list of what’s available, approx adult sizes and egg clutch sizes?

Which ones make the best drinking partners?


----------



## hedgehog738

i have 2 normals and 4 albinos


----------



## labmad

I am fighting temptation, beleive me, but the pennies wll rule so will try and choose wisely, my problem is that when i choose something i always wiash i got the others aswell, hhhmmm :blush:



AnythingWithAShell said:


> All of them? :whistling2:
> 
> That's what i would do


----------



## Dusk

Joh7n said:


> When I was a student (which admittedly _was_ about 150 years ago) there seemed to be only two varieties of GALS available, achetina or fulica.




Achatina refers to the genus - there are two commonly kept, achatina and archachatina. (You may also run into pseudachatina and metachatina, but they're not often seen.) All achatinas (except some livebearers) lay very large clutches.

Achatina fulica are the most common, largly because they're very hardy and breed like crazy  Huge clutches, 100+ eggs per time. Can reach 6" + but usually smaller.

Two achatinas give birth to live babies rather than eggs (ovoviviparous) and their clutches are usually smaller - 15-30 perhaps. Achatina iredalei, up to 7cm, and achatina zanzibarica (6cm, only recently extablished in captivity)

There are a lot of species around - as you can see I keep a few XD - so it might be easier if you said which you were interested in. They don't all thrive in the same conditions, too, so that'll influence which you keep. Try Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more... for some basics on common species. 

 


> Which ones make the best drinking partners?


Archachatina marginata var. ovum  The big ones can hold their alcohol better than I can


----------



## Joh7n

Hi Dusk

That's very helpful - thank you very much.

So Achatina fulica can reach 6'' and lay clutches of 100+. How does this compare to Achatina achatina? And when people talk about Tigers are they just refering to Achatina achatina?


----------



## Joh7n

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :lol2: Hiya! if your after some GALS, I have some your welcome to
> 
> Albinos next year hopefully lol.


Hiya TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yes, I'd love some. Whatchagot and how much?

I'd love some albinios. Any idea what these are that stephenie191 and montage morph posted pictures of earlier in this thread?



stephenie191 said:


> My snails are see-through when they eat - check out the one on top,
> 
> You can see the green dandilion in his head, its passing up and in to his stomach :crazy:
> 
> 
> image


 


Montage_Morphs said:


> image
> 
> image


They're lovely!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Here you go, some pics of the survivor snails Stefan. See how big they've got?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> A lovely shot showing my latest Marisia eggs too
> 
> image
> 
> image


Growing nicely I see :2thumb:, had any eggs from them yet? The parents of those ones started laying at about that size.


----------



## Dusk

Joh7n said:


> So Achatina fulica can reach 6'' and lay clutches of 100+. How does this compare to Achatina achatina? And when people talk about Tigers are they just refering to Achatina achatina?


Yes, all tiger snails are achatina achatina. There are several varieties of a. a. in captivity, but the most common is... wait for it... achatina achatina var. achatina  (I love these creative names.) Any tiger for sale is this one, unless clearly labelled otherwise. There have been shells recovered in the wild up to 12", but they don't usually make it this big in captivity - my biggest is about 18cm. However, they (unlike most) continue to grow all their lives, so it's just a matter of living long enough, I suppose, to become a giant 

Tigers also lay large clutches, 70+ eggs - but they are much less inclined to breed than other species and the eggs are less hardy. They're a lot less active generally, and there's been speculation that they have a three-year breeding cycle. Tigers like thing much warmer and damper than most fulica are kept at, and they're more sensitive to conditions - I wouldn't recommend them as a starter species.


----------



## Joh7n

Thanks again Dusk. That's exactly what I needed to know. So it's fulica to start with - maybe a couple of albinos would be nice.

My wife is starting to breed hedgehogs and snails are a hedgehog staple diet, which is why I want some Gals that grow large and quickly and breed prolifically.

Btw, when I last kept snails (many years ago) they were kept on a strict diet of fresh food (and Guiness). But I notice that ebay is selling various types of dried and processed food. Handy for when the lettuce has gone a bit soft! Do you serious keepers use this stuff? And, if so, do you buy it or make it up yourself?


----------



## Dusk

You're welcome 



Joh7n said:


> My wife is starting to breed hedgehogs and snails are a hedgehog staple diet, which is why I want some Gals that grow large and quickly and breed prolifically.


Definitely fulicas, then, for land snails. You can get white-bodied and/or yellow shelled fulicas, for variety. Immacs can be pretty fruitful when they're inclined, but they're not quite as obsessed about making babies all the time 



> Btw, when I last kept snails (many years ago) they were kept on a strict diet of fresh food (and Guiness). But I notice that ebay is selling various types of dried and processed food. Handy for when the lettuce has gone a bit soft! Do you serious keepers use this stuff? And, if so, do you buy it or make it up yourself?


Fresh fruit and veg is still a staple, but a lot of us have found that they do very well with a little extra protein in their diet - most of them aren't strict vegetarians in nature. Hemp and pumpkin seeds are high in protein and also help keep them free of intestinal worms and other parasites. They enjoy a nice oat mash, too, and soaked cat/dog biscuits. I use james wellbeloved cat biscuits (because it's what my cats eat  ) and use various mixes I put together. Anything I sell is really just an offshoot of things I've made up for my own snails. I started making them because I wasn't really happy with the mixes that were for sale, but that's just my viewpoint, there're a lot more on the market now so you can try all sorts 

Mine get non-fresh food once or twice a week, usually.


----------



## labmad

Roll on weds - i have arriving 1 Pair of Albino Reticulata, 1 Pair Tigers, 1 Pair Albopicta and 1 Pair Yellow shell Rodatzi 

Just need to get out and buy some 64l RUB's


----------



## Pleco07

labmad said:


> Roll on weds - i have arriving 1 Pair of Albino Reticulata, 1 Pair Tigers, 1 Pair Albopicta and 1 Pair Yellow shell Rodatzi
> 
> Just need to get out and buy some 64l RUB's


Or a cheaper option is the 80l tubs from wilkos, they are only £6 and slightly more transparent than RUBS. I have a few for my fulica and roach colonies


----------



## Dusk

Yay!  I don't suppose your source has any more albopicta available, do they? They're on my wanted list....


----------



## labmad

Pleco07 said:


> Or a cheaper option is the 80l tubs from wilkos, they are only £6 and slightly more transparent than RUBS. I have a few for my fulica and roach colonies


cheers bud - will check them out and go with some if in stock


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Does anyone keep american grove snails? There's some on ebay at the moment, and they look quite nice lol. Never have too many 

OOh, a side question, do any of you guys keep aquatic snails just for the snails? like, no fish? I considered it, cuz there are some very very nice aquatic ones out there, but was wondering the kind of kit I'd need, and the kind of space too... hm. 

Aboreal snails? do they actually exist? another passing thought lol, excuse my stupidity.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> OOh, a side question, do any of you guys keep aquatic snails just for the snails? like, no fish? I considered it, cuz there are some very very nice aquatic ones out there, but was wondering the kind of kit I'd need, and the kind of space too... hm.


I do - I have tanks of fish and snails but I also have all-snail tanks. Bare minimum kit? One ramhorn snail in a jam jar of water with airholes poked into the lid 

How much space depends on how many snails, so it's a piece of string debate. You can keep a fair few snails in a standard 24"x12" tank, with optional heater (depending on species/environment) and, unless you plan to do a lot of water changes, a small internal filter. Tanks aren't cheap, but you can often get them second hand for very reasonable money. I think if you want a full kit-in-a-box you can get smallish tanks with lights, filter etc for £60-100 new. If there's an aquatic centre near you or a fish-selling pet shop, take a look around at what's on sale for an idea of prices and sizes, then search around for a good deal once you've decided on size/budget 

I highly recommend it, by the way. I could watch apple snails play in bubblestreams and surf the current for hours


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> I do - I have tanks of fish and snails but I also have all-snail tanks. Bare minimum kit? One ramhorn snail in a jam jar of water with airholes poked into the lid
> 
> How much space depends on how many snails, so it's a piece of string debate. You can keep a fair few snails in a standard 24"x12" tank, with optional heater (depending on species/environment) and, unless you plan to do a lot of water changes, a small internal filter. Tanks aren't cheap, but you can often get them second hand for very reasonable money. I think if you want a full kit-in-a-box you can get smallish tanks with lights, filter etc for £60-100 new. If there's an aquatic centre near you or a fish-selling pet shop, take a look around at what's on sale for an idea of prices and sizes, then search around for a good deal once you've decided on size/budget
> 
> I highly recommend it, by the way. I could watch apple snails play in bubblestreams and surf the current for hours


:lol2: I cracked up at that jam jar :lol2: it was just, I was wandering the interweb and saw a few very, very pretty aquatic snails... and was sat thinking, if only they breathe air... lol. Y Not sure on the kind of snail I'd put in it though yet. Was just wondering about water filters and things... Parents used to have fish in the living room, and always ended up spending a fortune on filters when they went wrong and such... and then there's the space debate... can I fit the tank in... ect... and I want a crab too.... dear me.... :whistling2: lol. Thank you muchly


----------



## labmad

I have a 60l tank with some clown killifish in and red cherry shrimp, and just ordered zebra snails 

But shortly setting up a small 35 l tank just for shrimp and snails NO fish 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Does anyone keep american grove snails? There's some on ebay at the moment, and they look quite nice lol. Never have too many
> 
> OOh, a side question, do any of you guys keep aquatic snails just for the snails? like, no fish? I considered it, cuz there are some very very nice aquatic ones out there, but was wondering the kind of kit I'd need, and the kind of space too... hm.
> 
> Aboreal snails? do they actually exist? another passing thought lol, excuse my stupidity.


----------



## Tommy123

My friend, has just got some GALS, I've never been very fond of snails, but wow, they were amazng. GALS in my opinion are to big for my liking, are looking a A.Fulica's? Anyone keep these? What size tank? What do they breed like? Thanks.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Tommy123 said:


> My friend, has just got some GALS, I've never been very fond of snails, but wow, they were amazng. GALS in my opinion are to big for my liking, are looking a A.Fulica's? Anyone keep these? What size tank? What do they breed like? Thanks.


 heyah, Fulica are the most common type of GALS
i have 7 of them, i keep 3 (an adult, a sub adult and a juvenile/half grown) ina 2 foot tank with plenty of room to spare, with younger ones, starting out with a RUB or a smaller tank is ok untill they get too big 
i never counted the last batch of babies, so maybe someone else can help you out there


----------



## Tommy123

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> heyah, Fulica are the most common type of GALS
> i have 7 of them, i keep 3 (an adult, a sub adult and a juvenile/half grown) ina 2 foot tank with plenty of room to spare, with younger ones, starting out with a RUB or a smaller tank is ok untill they get too big
> i never counted the last batch of babies, so maybe someone else can help you out there


Thanks, for that, I was also wondering how big on average they grow? I don't particulary want a big snail. : victory:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

My biggest has a 5 inch shell size


----------



## Tommy123

Oo, so about 10cm. Do you know of any smaller? Thats about the size, but smaller the better.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hmm, i don't think there is, but theres more experienced keepers on here, i also have two jadatzi snails (White Jade X Rodatzi) but i don't know how big they get


----------



## Tommy123

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> hmm, i don't think there is, but theres more experienced keepers on here, i also have two jadatzi snails (White Jade X Rodatzi) but i don't know how big they get


Ahh, ok, thanks very much


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Oo, so about 10cm. Do you know of any smaller? Thats about the size, but smaller the better.


How small were you thinking? lol, only their are other sp. of snail I keep aside from GAL's. I'm getting some American grove's soon, their not very big at all! And there's some others that whilst not GAL's, are very nice, and pretty tiny too. The smallest GAL is probably the fulica I think, mines about 6" shell atm, but it's still growing  

Eggs, fulica are the most... at it of the bunch lol. They can lay eggs into the hundreds :gasp:


----------



## Tommy123

There's some american grove on ebay. How big do they grow? Thankss


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> There's some american grove on ebay. How big do they grow? Thankss


That's where I got mine  about 2-2.5 cm according to Wikipedia


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> That's where I got mine  about 2-2.5 cm according to Wikipedia


TINY! Hmm, I'll have to check them out.... anyone got any information on them? tips? advice? :flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to the wiki page, they are pretty widely spread in europe and north america, so I'm thinking room temp would be perfect, and eating whatever your not from dinner lol  Guessing their pretty easy to keep from the info I can see. Might email the seller and ask about them


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The smallest GAL is probably the fulica I think, mines about 6" shell atm, but it's still growing


Achatina iredalei generally make about 7-8cm - they're moderately easy to find. Archachatina marginata var. clenchi, egregia and egregiella make 6-7cm, achatina zanzibarica 5-6cm and archachatina adelinae 7-8cm, but they're all trickier to get your hands on


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> According to the wiki page, they are pretty widely spread in europe and north america, so I'm thinking room temp would be perfect, and eating whatever your not from dinner lol  Guessing their pretty easy to keep from the info I can see. Might email the seller and ask about them


I'm not so sure about wikipedia :hmm: Although the guy on ebay posted photos of adults and there the size of a 10p so wiki is right on that, but maybe not on other things. If you do email, please let me know what he says  Also, if anyone knows/keeps these snails please post some advice for me.  Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Dusk said:


> Achatina iredalei generally make about 7-8cm - they're moderately easy to find. Archachatina marginata var. clenchi, egregia and egregiella make 6-7cm, achatina zanzibarica 5-6cm and archachatina adelinae 7-8cm, but they're all trickier to get your hands on


 do you kno how big jadatzis get?
i have two young ones and i want to know if i'll have enough tank spce for them :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Achatina iredalei generally make about 7-8cm - they're moderately easy to find. Archachatina marginata var. clenchi, egregia and egregiella make 6-7cm, achatina zanzibarica 5-6cm and archachatina adelinae 7-8cm, but they're all trickier to get your hands on


That's a lot of names! lol. Aren't the iredalei the ones that'll munch on other snails from time to time? Or am I getting confused with something else :S The others I've never heard of, but zanzibarica sounds awesome  



Tommy123 said:


> I'm not so sure about wikipedia :hmm: Although the guy on ebay posted photos of adults and there the size of a 10p so wiki is right on that, but maybe not on other things. If you do email, please let me know what he says  Also, if anyone knows/keeps these snails please post some advice for me.  Thanks:2thumb:


Will do  I normally find wiki is pretty accurate on a lot of things now lol. Just paid for them, so hopefully they'll be here soon  will make the required report and photos when they settle


----------



## Tommy123

You bought some  that was quick, lol. What's your setup?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> You bought some  that was quick, lol. What's your setup?


:Na_Na_Na_Na: 

The set up doesn't exist yet lol. Their still tiny, so they'll probably get a livefood tub on top of the horned dragon viv (ceramic bulb, means the top is warm 24-7. It's already home to the roaches and other very small snailies :whistling2: )


----------



## Tommy123

Lucky.. not sure parents are too kean on me getting some. But how could she resist 5 teeny tiny snails for just £2.99 delivered! I could just get a RUB or a small plastic tank, and watch them slime around!  We shall have to see...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Exactly! lol. Housing snails is the easiest thing in the world imo. I tend to use RUB's but have baby fulica in faunariums which I'd much rather have something else in lol. 

I like having the freedom for these things  

Next up... aquatic snailies


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Exactly! lol. Housing snails is the easiest thing in the world imo. I tend to use RUB's but have baby fulica in faunariums which I'd much rather have something else in lol.
> 
> I like having the freedom for these things
> 
> Next up... aquatic snailies


Don't make me jealous:devil:
aquatic snails, don't give me more ideas:whip:
Probaly will go with some sort of faunarium: victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hahahaha it's great. "no more pets" well, that was 2 leo's and about 5 snails ago  

ooooh but some of the aquatic snails are so nice! apple snails, red ramshorn's, and of course, zebra snails!! who could say no to them?


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hahahaha it's great. "no more pets" well, that was 2 leo's and about 5 snails ago
> 
> ooooh but some of the aquatic snails are so nice! apple snails, red ramshorn's, and of course, zebra snails!! who could say no to them?


My parents could say 'no':whip:
I'll say, they'd be a good starter, also a little bit of money in my pocket, so now more pocket money from you etc, lol. Anyway, I'm off now, thanks very much for your advice :notworthy:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol yeahh. Indeedv they probably are a pretty good starter. shall have to wait and see though for that one  No problem dude : victory: cya! :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Managed to goet 5 80l tubs from wilkinson's for the snails for when they come weds  ........and only £4.97 at the mo in the sales, in case others need any


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

woooooooooooooo I shall be going to wilko soon I think, thank yous  need something bigger for my albino retics really, 33L doesn't cut it, and the tigers are growing fast all of a sudden! :O


----------



## labmad

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> woooooooooooooo I shall be going to wilko soon I think, thank yous  need something bigger for my albino retics really, 33L doesn't cut it, and the tigers are growing fast all of a sudden! :O


they also do 50l ones aswell for about 3 quid too  same florr space as the 80l ones but not quite as tall, i nearly got the 50l ones instead, but the inner voice said the go with 80l - quality


----------



## Tommy123

Haha, I'm back! Can't wait for mum to come home, hopefully she'll say yes, it's the reptiles she doesn't like. Dad doesn't care to be honest. Not sure what to get if I do get the snails, a rub or faunarium :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

RUB's are easier  a tad cheaper too, especially if you go to wilko  Lets hope she does  then... a beardie!!


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> RUB's are easier  a tad cheaper too, especially if you go to wilko  Lets hope she does  then... a crestie!!


Editited for you 
Hmm rubs = cheaper. Faunauriums = look better. Hard decisions :hmm: what we be best for the snail?


----------



## Dusk

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> do you kno how big jadatzis get?
> i have two young ones and i want to know if i'll have enough tank spce for them :2thumb:


They're just a rare colour varient of ordinary fulica, so they'll have the same needs and get to the same sort of size


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> That's a lot of names! lol. Aren't the iredalei the ones that'll munch on other snails from time to time? Or am I getting confused with something else :S The others I've never heard of, but zanzibarica sounds awesome


No, iredalei are totally safe to keep with others - it's achatina immaculata var. panthera than occasionally chomp on their housemates 

The zanzis are amazing... a bit tricky to keep happy but beautiful 












TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ooooh but some of the aquatic snails are so nice! apple snails, red ramshorn's, and of course, zebra snails!! who could say no to them?


The ramhorns also come in blue, red spotted, pink and pink spotted, and apple snails in purple, pink, blue, red and jade as well as gold and ivory. 
Not that I'm encouraging anyone or anything.....:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Dusk said:


> They're just a rare colour varient of ordinary fulica, so they'll have the same needs and get to the same sort of size


Dusk, do you have any american grove snails for sale? Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> No, iredalei are totally safe to keep with others - it's achatina immaculata var. panthera than occasionally chomp on their housemates
> 
> The zanzis are amazing... a bit tricky to keep happy but beautiful
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> The ramhorns also come in blue, red spotted, pink and pink spotted, and apple snails in purple, pink, blue, red and jade as well as gold and ivory.
> Not that I'm encouraging anyone or anything.....:whistling2:


Ahhh thats the ones! All I remembered was one of the snails that begin with I wasn't friendly! :lol2:

And they are a little bit nice! Maybe when there's some free space (after all these baby fulica have gone!! :whistling2 

Wow... that's a lot of color... I've seen ivory and jade... I want purple snails!! Wow!!!


----------



## Dusk

Tommy123 said:


> Dusk, do you have any american grove snails for sale? Thanks:2thumb:


Nope, alas, they're not a species I keep  I have so far resisted their lure....



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Wow... that's a lot of color... I've seen ivory and jade... I want purple snails!! Wow!!!


 They are very pretty  Mine should be breeding soon, I hope!

Previous babies:


----------



## Tommy123

Dusk said:


> Nope, alas, they're not a species I keep  I have so far resisted their lure....
> 
> 
> 
> They are very pretty  Mine should be breeding soon, I hope!
> 
> Previous babies:image


Haha, ok. Some amazing babies:flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

wow! very nice. Do you know, could I keep apple snails, ramshorns and tiger striped in the same tank? Their all described as needing the same temps but something I just read said the tiger needed "harder" water..?


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> wow! very nice. Do you know, could I keep apple snails, ramshorns and tiger striped in the same tank? Their all described as needing the same temps but something I just read said the tiger needed "harder" water..?



Apple snails and ramhorns will do very well in harder water - they're very flexible but the more calcium in the water, the healthier their shells will be  I can't see any reason they couldn't be kept together.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaPhysicalNinja - Did you email that ebay man? If not, I will, thanks


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Thanks  From what I could see the temps and things all matched well enough, but thought it best to check with someone vastly more experienced than me  Now all I gotta do is get a tank, filter, and such things... and probably a clown fish


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

nah not done it yet, go ahead dude


----------



## Tommy123

Haha will do :no1:

EDIT: Gonna speak to my mum, won't email him until them, incase I'm not allowed one.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thanks  From what I could see the temps and things all matched well enough, but thought it best to check with someone vastly more experienced than me  Now all I gotta do is get a tank, filter, and such things... and probably a clown fish


Ah, might run into a problem there... apple snails are freshwater snails, and clown fish are marine fish


----------



## Tommy123

Hmm, not sure on what size exo-terra faunarium to go for? :hmm: what do you think? 

I would love freshwater snails or something, but just don't think I have enough space for a tank :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, fair do's. Good'ol not having to have permission :Na_Na_Na_Na:

does anyone have Achatina fulica hamillei? is it true you get the rodatzi form form breeding them?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Ah, might run into a problem there... apple snails are freshwater snails, and clown fish are marine fish


HAHAHA good job I said it really! shows how much I know. Now, to find some other snall fish to pop in there... but snails first! well... tank first, but after that! 




Tommy123 said:


> Hmm, not sure on what size exo-terra faunarium to go for? :hmm: what do you think?
> 
> I would love freshwater snails or something, but just don't think I have enough space for a tank :hmm:


Yeah.. I'm trying to persuade myself I have the space, even though I don't really! Well, if you use the exo's, your gunna have to upgrade later, which is a pain in the neck, I'd go for 33L RUB or something similar, they'll be fine in there for a while lol. :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> HAHAHA good job I said it really! shows how much I know. Now, to find some other snall fish to pop in there... but snails first! well... tank first, but after that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I'm trying to persuade myself I have the space, even though I don't really! Well, if you use the exo's, your gunna have to upgrade later, which is a pain in the neck, I'd go for 33L RUB or something similar, they'll be fine in there for a while lol. :2thumb:


Ok, so I'd have to put holes in the lid but not very big ones... the only problem is babies are TINY, they'll fit through a pencil hole? :hmm:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> does anyone have Achatina fulica hamillei? is it true you get the rodatzi form form breeding them?


Hamillei have two colour forms - one that looks like ordinary fulica and one that has a plain yellow shell, the rodatzi form. The exact genetics are a bit complicated, but if you breed two rodatzi you often get a mix of yellow- and dark-shelled babies, so I'd think that if you bred two dark-shells, there's a chance you'd get some rodatzis but most wouldn't be.

An important point to remember is that you can't tell right from hatching which ones will keep a plain yellow shell and which ones will develop stripes as they grow up - you have to grow them on a bit


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Ok, so I'd have to put holes in the lid but not very big ones... the only problem is babies are TINY, they'll fit through a pencil hole? :hmm:


hmm... good point there. Though the exo's gaps are pretty big (I have 5 of em lol) not too sure what you could do there... ermm... a livefood tub till it's bigger would be ok I should think.


----------



## Dusk

Tommy123 said:


> Ok, so I'd have to put holes in the lid but not very big ones... the only problem is babies are TINY, they'll fit through a pencil hole? :hmm:


Use a drill with a small bit, 3mm or so. I <3 my hammer drill :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Hamillei have two colour forms - one that looks like ordinary fulica and one that has a plain yellow shell, the rodatzi form. The exact genetics are a bit complicated, but if you breed two rodatzi you often get a mix of yellow- and dark-shelled babies, so I'd think that if you bred two dark-shells, there's a chance you'd get some rodatzis but most wouldn't be.
> 
> An important point to remember is that you can't tell right from hatching which ones will keep a plain yellow shell and which ones will develop stripes as they grow up - you have to grow them on a bit


Thanks  found some hamillei really cheap, and I do like the rodatzi, so it's a good enough excuse to have more snails lol. Just gotta keep em seperate from the other fulica! :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

Dusk said:


> Use a drill with a small bit, 3mm or so. I <3 my hammer drill :lol2:


Hmm, think I'll have too, dad has loads anyway! :2thumb: Getting soooo excited.:no1: Do you know if there very good breeders?


----------



## Tommy123

Tommy123 said:


> Hmm, think I'll have too, dad has loads anyway! :2thumb: Getting soooo excited.:no1: Do you know if there very good breeders?


2000th post:no1: I just had too:blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> 2000th post:no1: I just had too:blush:


Everyone does it at least once 

I have no idea about their breeding... apparently it's not too difficult though. Bet dusk has better info :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Dusk is the man! *shouts for Dusk*


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk Dusk Dusk!!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

:lol: Mum's not so kean yu' know :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol i bet shes not


----------



## Tommy123

She thinks, there all slimy, and 'uck. She think every animals is disgusting except pigs, chickens and tortoise's!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Well you cant be having that! chickens are far stranger creatures than a crestie, or beardie, or a leo! far less awesome too. lol.


----------



## Tommy123

lol. Although, I have a small inkling I will get some. My best friend has some, so she scould go round and see them etc :hmm:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> They are very pretty  Mine should be breeding soon, I hope!
> 
> Previous babies:image


Beautiful!!!! I love the purple, I have some dark pinks, but none that could be truely called purple like that one! Over xmas my very first clutch of Apple Snail eggs hatched, much to my delight. I'm guessing it was a mating between a regular gold & a pale pink as now the babies are showing their colours I seem to have a mixture :flrt:

Can't wait until my Ivory & Chestnut get to breeding size, they're my favourite colours by a long way - for my birthday in March I may be asking for as big a tank as I can get away with just to keep my growing collection of Apples in


----------



## Tommy123

I asked mum, in a maturely way, if I could keep a couple of small snails, and all I got was 'No, there all slimy*cringe*' Hmm, I'll keep trying, I'll win her over someday :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bummer. Just don't tell her, keep em under the bed instead 

She clearly has bad taste in animals  

in other news, i may have located a good sized tank, for free!  now... the snails!! muahahahahaha!


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Dusk Dusk Dusk!!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> :lol2:


Ahaha, that's what I like to see :2thumb:

I got a bit lost but if we're talking about grove snails then I profess myself entirely ignorant of their breeding habits! :-O


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Can't wait until my Ivory & Chestnut get to breeding size, they're my favourite colours by a long way - for my birthday in March I may be asking for as big a tank as I can get away with just to keep my growing collection of Apples in


Ooh, are they chestnut bridgesii? With the orange spots on the body? I don't suppose you've got some pictures... what body colour?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ahah well I shall be the first to find out! and then jealously guard the information!! muhahahahaha! 

Gunna try and get me some adults now


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Google Image Result for http://www.manandmollusc.net/Mystery_shell_pages/purple%20snail.jpg

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Growing nicely I see :2thumb:, had any eggs from them yet? The parents of those ones started laying at about that size.


No eggs or indeed any funny business yet, but soon hopefully!



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Does anyone keep american grove snails? There's some on ebay at the moment, and they look quite nice lol. Never have too many
> 
> OOh, a side question, do any of you guys keep aquatic snails just for the snails? like, no fish? I considered it, cuz there are some very very nice aquatic ones out there, but was wondering the kind of kit I'd need, and the kind of space too... hm.
> 
> Aboreal snails? do they actually exist? another passing thought lol, excuse my stupidity.


I keep grove snails (C. nemoralis), loads and loads of em, lots of different colours! All found in my and others' gardens. 

I also have a tank full of loads of different aquatic snails. But instead of me listing them all, please see the obligatory drop down signature box 



Tommy123 said:


> Editited for you
> Hmm rubs = cheaper. Faunauriums = look better. Hard decisions :hmm: what we be best for the snail?


RUBs are easier to keep humidity in, but if you want the faunariums, you can cover the lids with clingfilm.



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> wow! very nice. Do you know, could I keep apple snails, ramshorns and tiger striped in the same tank? Their all described as needing the same temps but something I just read said the tiger needed "harder" water..?


If you mean Tiger nerites, I've kept them all together for years, all good 



Tommy123 said:


> Dusk is the *wo*man! *shouts for Dusk*


Fixed that for you


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> Ooh, are they chestnut bridgesii? With the orange spots on the body? I don't suppose you've got some pictures... what body colour?


I've only got one (mixed bag of colours from ebay) but yup, it is indeed a bridgesii with a dark grey body & tiny orange spots. 
Just had a look through my pics & I haven't got a single one showing him, so tomorrow I shall rectify this & then I'll put some pics up here - he really is such a pretty little thing :flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Wondered where you'd gotten to  

awesome, are the grove's easy to manage? they seem to be as far as I can imagine lol. 
I see your drop down box and raise you 2 Tiger snails 

I agree about the RUB's, I'm forever adding moisture to my faunariums, but never the RUB's. Like.... never never. Honestly don't remember the last time I had to! 

Coolio, will be getting my aquatics soon as the tanks set up (start that one tomorrow!) purple apple snails methinks  annnddd... tiger ones... and.... blue apple snails... and maybe a fish! lol. 

I did think Dusk is of the female gender, but I didn't want to question it... LOL


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I did think Dusk is of the female gender, but I didn't want to question it... LOL


You'd be neither the first nor the last :lolsign: I have no strong preference when it comes to pronouns


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I've only got one (mixed bag of colours from ebay) but yup, it is indeed a bridgesii with a dark grey body & tiny orange spots.
> Just had a look through my pics & I haven't got a single one showing him, so tomorrow I shall rectify this & then I'll put some pics up here - he really is such a pretty little thing :flrt:


He sounds lovely... I may have to hunt down this ebay seller! I don't think I've ever seen a chestnut bridgesii in person. Looking forward to pics


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'm not surprised! . It can be pretty tricky to tell when you've never met the person in question and never seen a photo. :lol2: 

actually... considering... am i the only one who finds that a tad strange? not bad strange, but strange none the less. The wonders of modern technology  

And just for the record if it were me, I'd prefer to be addressed as the right sex, so I just try to extend that to everyone else


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Wondered where you'd gotten to
> 
> awesome, are the grove's easy to manage? they seem to be as far as I can imagine lol.
> I see your drop down box and raise you 2 Tiger snails
> 
> I agree about the RUB's, I'm forever adding moisture to my faunariums, but never the RUB's. Like.... never never. Honestly don't remember the last time I had to!
> 
> Coolio, will be getting my aquatics soon as the tanks set up (start that one tomorrow!) purple apple snails methinks  annnddd... tiger ones... and.... blue apple snails... and maybe a fish! lol.
> 
> I did think Dusk is of the female gender, but I didn't want to question it... LOL


They are easy to keep, but if you wait until the better weather, you'll find loads for free 

I accept your raise of 2 tigers. I have yet to secure some of these for myself. My water snails are in the Aquatics box though 



Dusk said:


> You'd be neither the first nor the last :lolsign: I have no strong preference when it comes to pronouns


:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> They are easy to keep, but if you wait until the better weather, you'll find loads for free
> 
> I accept your raise of 2 tigers. I have yet to secure some of these for myself. My water snails are in the Aquatics box though
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Yupyupyup, I saw thems too  prettymuch all the ones I want you got there lol. Aye the tigers seem to be tricky to find, took me forever to find some lol. 

Until about a hour ago, I really didn't realise "american grove snails" were the same snail as we get round here... should have clicked when i read "common throughout europe... " :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

When I first saw them on eBay I thought Ooh what's that? Especially at the price they wanted for them (might be lower now, can't imagine they would have sold many lots of 4 for £8 delivered :whistling2: )

I'd never heard them referred to as American Grove Snails, but a bit of googling soon told me I already had loads!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

5 x american grove snails on eBay (end time 05-Jan-10 10:15:32 GMT)

Yeah... i wasn't all that sure even after googling if they were the same ones :whistling2:
but they looked pretty and arent too big so thought why not?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Exactly, why not?  They are lovely. We have some really nice native snails as well.

Look after them well when they're babies, they're really delicate! don't keep them in anything with a gap where the lid fits, as they will go in the gap and they could get squished when you open it. Keep them warm, not too humid (I don't keep mine as humid as GALS) and feed them the same as GALS. That's what I do anyway!

If you'd like to get babies of your own, they bury their egg clutches as well, so you need nice deep substrate 

I had quite a few batches of babies, but unfortunately not too many survivors. Good hatch rate but they just didn't thrive. I have a little tank with 4 plain yellow (1 pink tinged) in, cos if I get any babies from them I want to know about it! You hardly ever see the yellow ones here


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

thanks for the info  Saw the photos of the adults, and couldnt say no lol. for now I'm thinking they'll go in a livefood tub, considering their size think they might be able to squeeze out of anything else, and I'll pop it on top of the horned dragon viv, above the ceramic, its always nice and warm  Then when they grow up a bit will probably get em a RUB in the torties room where its always warm. Warmer than the rest of the house normally lol.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Darn my sleepiness, it's resulted in 3 posts of very little... Think I'm digging a hole here... so I'll leave....


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

:whistling2: gone all quiet over here now... was it something I said?


----------



## Dusk

Civilised people are asleep at this hour and not up haunting forums


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

heehee, I only went to bed so I could get up at a decent hour this morning and get going. I got up early, but I haven't really gotten going.....:hmm:

Thinking about buying a turtle today too, although this is not the right place for that


----------



## labmad

Thought it would have been a busy day on here due to the snow - i get it.......you've all come home from work/school and gone......sledging 

Anyway - anyone know decent places about GALS genetics/breeding etc - i mean what would i expect if i put 'x' with 'y' if that makes sense, i know like for example the 'marginata' there are sub species, so if you put together some Ovum's let say, will the offsprng all be ovum's or will some be normal marginata?

Hope that makes sense, but i'd better stop before i end up confusing myself


----------



## Dusk

labmad said:


> Anyway - anyone know decent places about GALS genetics/breeding etc - i mean what would i expect if i put 'x' with 'y' if that makes sense, i know like for example the 'marginata' there are sub species, so if you put together some Ovum's let say, will the offsprng all be ovum's or will some be normal marginata?


There's no site containing that kind of data  Margies I can waffle about it a bit as they're my pet species, so I shall. 

(This is dealing with margies in captivity, which is where all my experience is.)

There's no 'default' form of margie. Marginata var. marginata appears to be quite rare - it's almost never found in captivity and the places that buy up large quantities of wild-caught margies for food almost never bring in any of that form.

There are two forms commonly found in captivity (and in the food imports) - ovum and suturalis. Breed an ovum with an ovum and you get ovums, etc. 

If you breed an ovum with a suturalis, whan you get is quite variable. At one extreme you will get a snail that has the phenotype of one form, but carries the genetics of both forms. At the other you will get a snail that shows a mixture of characteristics of both forms - an orange columella but a pink apex or a suturalis shell shape etc. You also get snails that, examined shortly after hatching, appear to be one definite form but as they grow start to show a mixture of characteristics.

If you take ovum-phenotype crossbred offspring (f1) and breed them, with each other or with unrelated ovums, their offspring (f2) again will probably show a mixture - some appear to be ovum, some appear to be a mix, some appear to be suts, etc. Any resulting offspring for an unknown numebr of generations carry within themn the possibility of throwing up mixed-form babies.

This is an absolute :censor: for any breeding program and I've run into it several times, where babies I've bought as one kind have later proved to be genetically mixed - even more annoying when you don't find out until the second generation :devil: and have to scrap the entire bloodline.

I've never run into this kind of problem with wild-caught margies so I don't know the degree of incidence in the wild, but through careless breeding it crops up from time to time in captivity.

In theory the same pattern could well show if you crossed var. marginata and var. ovum, but I don't know of anyone who's tried it due to var. marginata being such a :censor: to get hold of 

A cross is unlikely between and ovum or a sut and any of the other varients, as they're all much smaller and they usually prefer to mate with partners of a similar size. I have no idea what would happen if a sut (~14cm) tried to mate with a var. clenchi (~7cm) but I highly doubt it would be a fertile mating. If two small margie forms mated with each other, say var. clenchi and var. egregia, I assume they would show an offspring pattern much like the ovum x sut pairs, but mine are all wildcaught or 1st/2nd generation captive bred and frankly they're too precious to take the time to raise a baby clenchi and a baby egregia in isolation together, which would be necessary for any real data. Any individuals suitable for breeding should stay in their own genepool for now if possible. Perhaps in a few generations when they're more established, it'd be interesting to try it and see


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> He sounds lovely... I may have to hunt down this ebay seller! I don't think I've ever seen a chestnut bridgesii in person. Looking forward to pics


Goddamn it it's difficult to take good pics of snails when 
a) You have a crappy camera & limited photography skills
b) When said snail seems to be camera shy & stays inside his shell :censor:

But...after much effort, I've got some which are ok-ish:

He's still only a Juvie, hopefully next year I'll get some babies off him/her. You can just see the orange dots, he has far more on his face but he really wasn't playing ball - I'll keep trying though.










With my Ivory









I got all these for a fiver off that ebay bloke Dusk! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: When he has some more on I plan on buying at least one lot - I also neeeed to add a blue to my collection, might have to wait for the new tank though.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

wowzers, I love those  there's some blue's on ebay atm if you really want one  I'm so getting one when my tanks up and running!!  should be coming this evening  plus the grove snails hopefuly later this week, plus 3 hamilei (sp?) too! it's gunna be a snailly week! oooh, and a party on friday


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I've seen those blues, very tempting but space wise I'm bursting at the seams & really need to get my new tank sorted before I buy anymore snailys.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> wowzers, I love those  there's some blue's on ebay atm if you really want one  I'm so getting one when my tanks up and running!!  should be coming this evening  plus the grove snails hopefuly later this week, plus 3 hamilei (sp?) too! it's gunna be a snailly week! oooh, and a party on friday


When are them groves due to arrive?:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Remember pictures!! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> When are them groves due to arrive?:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Remember pictures!! :notworthy::notworthy:


Oh don't worry I will get some photos :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

They haven't been posted yet according to ebay, but they might have been. So I have no idea really. But I really hope it's soon


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> He's still only a Juvie, hopefully next year I'll get some babies off him/her. You can just see the orange dots, he has far more on his face but he really wasn't playing ball - I'll keep trying though.


Oh, very fine indeed  Thank you. I think I need some of those...


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh don't worry I will get some photos :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> They haven't been posted yet according to ebay, but they might have been. So I have no idea really. But I really hope it's soon


:2thumb: Maybe one day I'll have some of my own:mf_dribble: Dad said, why are these in his ebay, and I said I NEED them:lol2: They're just so adorable:flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> :2thumb: Maybe one day I'll have some of my own:mf_dribble: Dad said, why are these in his ebay, and I said I NEED them:lol2: They're just so adorable:flrt:


LOL. 

Is anyone else getting annoyed with this weather? 

I need to be sending out snailies to people... and getting some more aswell... Cant do that in this weather!!:bash:


----------



## Tommy123

I'm enjoying it  Are you going to breed the groves?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'm not. It's nothing but a pain -.- 

Any defiantly. Soon as they grow up, I'll be nudging them onto each other and whispering ideas at them...


----------



## Tommy123

haha, lol. Well, if I haven't got any by then, i'll know who too come too


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol yeah sure thing. They'll be going on ebay with my next load of 10000000000000000 baby fulica -.- lol.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'd imagine you'd probably sell the adults no bother on here too. I often see people after bigger snails


All gone, were delivered today. Packaging 52 SA fulica was a mission in itself


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol yeah sure thing. They'll be going on ebay with my next load of 10000000000000000 baby fulica -.- lol.


Do you have anything on there at the moment?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yep!!! 2 Giant African Land Snails on eBay (end time 05-Jan-10 19:34:57 GMT)

Discounts for RFUK members


----------



## Tommy123

OoOo, really?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yessireee  I'd rather they went to nice people I talk to here than anyone and everyone  besides, on here, I'm about to give advise and help and things  

If you want some, let me know, your welcome to them for postage only


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yessireee  I'd rather they went to nice people I talk to here than anyone and everyone  besides, on here, I'm about to give advise and help and things
> 
> If you want some, let me know, your welcome to them for postage only


Your too nice:blush: Well, when/if I persuade, sounds like I've found my man:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Your more than welcome. Just get a RUB and pop it under the bed  

I'll have loads for a while yet I fear lol, so lemme know if you want somes

Last count I had 80ish... sold about 20 -.-


----------



## Tommy123

Mum would literally murder me  lol. I'll get some, you wait... what breeds have you got?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

fulica babys only atm. Hopefully some rodatiz next year, and Tiger's... eventually. But yeah, fulica only right now 'fraid. On the plus side, their the easiest thing in the world to look after  lol, I do like good'ol freedom


----------



## Tommy123

right sorry if this is stupid, but is Fulica Gals? or are they different?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hehehe GAL is a general term, it covers all the giant snails. A. fulica, A. Achineata (sp?) reticluata, annnd all the other giants


----------



## Tommy123

So I was right  Think I'm gonna stay with the 'groves, they are the right size for my liking


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Fair enough lol. They are a bit huge fully grown... Can take up quite a bit of space lol.


----------



## labmad

What size tanks tubs etc do you peeps use for ADULT GAL's, like to 6 inch species through to the 10in margies and 12in tigers etc

PS - the adult size of GAL's ie a 12 in tiger, is that a 12in shell or 12in with the body out fo the shell? 

cheers


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hehehe GAL is a general term, it covers all the giant snails. A. fulica, A. Achineata (sp?) reticluata, annnd all the other giants


GALS only actually refers to Achatina achatina (biggest), Achatina fulica and Archachatina marginata (longest)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

12" out the shell, "head" to "tail" lol. 

I have 2 retic' in 33l RUB, need to get a bigger one soon though, young (3") tiger's in a smaller tub, and fulica in faunariums lol. Gunna be upgrading to 50L RuB's though I think.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> GALS only actually refers to Achatina achatina (biggest), Achatina fulica and Archachatina marginata (longest)


ooops :blush:

I assumed it covered all the giant snails :blush:

Clearly I'm a fool... I'd advise not paying me much attention in future!


----------



## labmad

Just wondering what size people use for Adults?

Mine arrived this morning, i got 2 tigers, 2 albino reticulata, 2 yellow shell rodatzi and 2 albopicta  they are all around the 2 inch mark, and have got shem in their pairs in 80l tubs from wlkinsons (£4.97), but just wondering how big i need when the tigers for example are adults?


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> GALS only actually refers to Achatina achatina (biggest), Achatina fulica and Archachatina marginata (longest)


YMMV, of course, but in my experience it's an umbrella term for all the larger African land snails. Achatina fulica is one of the midrange to smaller species, so if it counts, then African land snails larger than it must too.

If you're going by mass, ovums are bigger than tigers, and if length, then achatina reticulata can be up there with tigers - they were thought to be the largest species until thirty or so years ago and individually they often still are the longest in peoples' collections.

Or, in other words, everything on my species list except the apple snails are GALS


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

labmad said:


> Just wondering what size people use for Adults?
> 
> Mine arrived this morning, i got 2 tigers, 2 albino reticulata, 2 yellow shell rodatzi and 2 albopicta  they are all around the 2 inch mark, and have got shem in their pairs in 80l tubs from wlkinsons (£4.97), but just wondering how big i need when the tigers for example are adults?


ooooh  where'd you find em?? I'm after rodatzi's and albopicta sound impressive  Don't think I could find space for more tigers though lol. 



Dusk said:


> YMMV, of course, but in my experience it's an umbrella term for all the larger African land snails. Achatina fulica is one of the midrange to smaller species, so if it counts, then African land snails larger than it must too.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going by mass, ovums are bigger than tigers, and if length, then achatina reticulata can be up there with tigers - they were thought to be the largest species until thirty or so years ago and individually they often still are the longest in peoples' collections.
> 
> Or, in other words, everything on my species list except the apple snails are GALS


I'll guess you meant me  ovums? I am intrigued! Thanks for the correction and info  I've only ever seen GAL used as a blanket term for big snails, and kinda assumed that's what it was, having never been told differently :whistling2:


----------



## labmad

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ooooh  where'd you find em?? I'm after rodatzi's and albopicta sound impressive  Don't think I could find space for more tigers though lol.


e-bay, 'the verminator' has some albino reticulata on at the mo, but also has some other species for sale


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

labmad said:


> e-bay, 'the verminator' has some albino reticulata on at the mo, but also has some other species for sale


-.- I've searched ebay "snails" MANY times, and I get nothing (well, except pretty apple/ramshorns ) I shall have to have another look, thanking ye


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'll guess you meant me  ovums? I am intrigued! Thanks for the correction and info  I've ohnly ever seen GAL used as a blanket term for big snails, and kinda assumed that's what it was, having never been told differently :whistling2:


Not so much correction  I've heard of some debate over how the term should be used, but never as pleco7 described, which is why I queried the qualifications. Usually it does cover all the large African species - achatina and archachatina, and arguably metachatina and pseudachatina as well.

Archachatina marginata var. ovums are much chunkier than tigers, and if you put a tiger and an ovum of the same length next to each other, the ovum will be considerably heavier. Later today I'll get out Skandranon and Big Yan for photos


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> Not so much correction  I've heard of some debate over how the term should be used, but never as pleco7 described, which is why I queried the qualifications. Usually it does cover all the large African species - achatina and archachatina, and arguably metachatina and pseudachatina as well.
> 
> Archachatina marginata var. ovums are much chunkier than tigers, and if you put a tiger and an ovum of the same length next to each other, the ovum will be considerably heavier. Later today I'll get out Skandranon and Big Yan for photos


I never understood why it dont include the others, just what ive been told in the past.


----------



## labmad

Dusk said:


> Archachatina marginata var. ovums are much chunkier than tigers, and if you put a tiger and an ovum of the same length next to each other, the ovum will be considerably heavier.* Later today I'll get out Skandranon and Big Yan for photos*


Pics - nice one - the more the better as far as i'm concerned, will get a coffee on and wait with baited breath :mf_dribble: - looking at your sig you look to have one hell of a collection, bloody brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> All gone, were delivered today. Packaging 52 SA fulica was a mission in itself


I can imagine! How much did it cost to send them, if you don't mind me asking? Just curious, 52 SA is quite a lot! 



labmad said:


> e-bay, 'the verminator' has some albino reticulata on at the mo, but also has some other species for sale


I've had snails from this person, chunky, healthy, grow like weeds


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

They don't have any more  except albino retics, but I got a pair lol.


----------



## labmad

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I've had snails from this person, chunky, healthy, grow like weeds


not sure how to read that one :blush: grow like weeds, do you mean quickly in a good ish way or not so good :blush:

I like what i got when the package arrived


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

pretty sure meant quickly in a good way  

Quick q. - what temps are right for a reticulata? I know the different sp.like slightly different temps, the Tigers liking it pretty hot compared to others, was just wondering where the retics come in comparison, hotter than fulica? Tiger temps? Or somewhere in between? :blush: Thankyou's


----------



## Dusk

labmad said:


> Pics - nice one - the more the better as far as i'm concerned, will get a coffee on and wait with baited breath :mf_dribble: - looking at your sig you look to have one hell of a collection, bloody brilliant :2thumb:


Okay, show and tell time  On the right, *Skandranon*, adult achatina achatina (var. achatina  ) Age unknown, presumed 4-6 years. Still growing.

On the left, *Big Yan*, archachatina marginata var. ovum. Presumed age 4-6. No growth in the last two years, shows pronounced lipping at the leading edge of his shell, indicating that he's reached the end of shell growth.









*
Skandranon *weighs 573g

*Big Yan* weighs 697g

So the ovum is about 20% heavier for the same shell length (17.5 - 18cm - Skan is a few mm longer but they're the closest match I have) 

Body length isn't a fixed measurement due to their amazing ability to expand and contract, but here's a shot last year of Big Yan on the glass of his home, with my hand for scale.










As for my collection... yeah, they do seem quite a lot when I list them like that  I just can't resist new and interesting species :whistling2: I'm hoping to be able to add achatina balteata soon, once it's warm enough to have snails shipped internationally again.... stupid weather :bash:


----------



## labmad

DUSK - sweet baby jesus, the size in the bottom pick of Big Yan is impressive to say the least  - picks like that are great for people wanting to get into this hobby for them to see just the size they will need to cater for 

Ok, so i use an e bay seller thus far, and hope to buy form your goodself dusk, when you have goodies ready, but anyone else prepared to share details of decent sellers in the uk or abraod that ship to the uk for me to buy from in the future?  ......pwetty please


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I can imagine! How much did it cost to send them, if you don't mind me asking? Just curious, 52 SA is quite a lot!


Well normally I only send RMSD but they wouldn't take them unless I sent them 1st Class so relauctantly agreed (cold weather but wanted to get them onto a more permanent home). So tub'd them up into a poly box with heatpack. Only cost £8.22, only took 24hrs to get there! Was an 80mile trip.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Fair enough lol. They are a bit huge fully grown... Can take up quite a bit of space lol.


What the grove's? Have yours come yet?:whistling2: I shouldn't think they'll send them in this weather - would they? I just can't wait to get some!:mf_dribble:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

nahh not the grove's. Though I can't find my post, so I'm not sure what I meant now lol. Ermm, they might, according to Duck they are native, so I'd think they'd be ok. But yeah, might not just in case. either way, I want this snow GONE. I'm waiting to send and receive more snails! 

EDIT: just checked, they been posted


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> nahh not the grove's. Though I can't find my post, so I'm not sure what I meant now lol. Ermm, they might, according to Duck they are native, so I'd think they'd be ok. But yeah, might not just in case. either way, I want this snow GONE. I'm waiting to send and receive more snails!
> 
> EDIT: just checked, they been posted


Woop:2thumb: Should be there about monday? We'll have to see:2thumb: I'm actually excited for you:blush: I just want five tiny snails, but my Mum can't seem to understand, but I now have my brother on my side:lol2:


----------



## labmad

Is there times of the year that everyone tends to sell their gals babies or grown on ones?

Been looking on e bay a bit and there aint a great deal ,but noticed not much going n here either, just wondered if people tend to sell atwarmer times of the year etc?


----------



## Tommy123

Maybe it's abit dodgy sending in this weather?


----------



## Dusk

Yep, it's mostly too cold at this time of year to send most snails, even with heat packs. Very hardy snails like ramshorns can cope, but nor the tropical beasties. Most people prefer to wait until it's warmer - less risky that way.


----------



## labmad

I'm happy to go collect if anyone knows of good sellers in/around west yorkshire


----------



## giant snail

i have so many snails LOL
i have 37 fulica around 1.5- 2.5 inches
i have 52 fulica adults 3 inches- 5 inches
1 adult rodatzi ( for sale if anyone wants 8.00 inc 1st class postage)
2 young albotica 2 inches
2 young tiger snails 2.5 inches
4 huge margie's 6+ inch
1 near adulthood 5 inch
3 albino margies 2-3.5 inches
3 reticulata 2 albino one normal adults 3-5 inches
about 50-80 octana subulina all diff sizes (also for sale 5 for 3.50 INC 1st class postage 10 for 6.00 inc 1st class postage)
2 red ramshorns 2 pond snails
i think thats it??? LOL
here are some pics























( top one for sale)


----------



## Pleco07

giant snail said:


> i have so many snails LOL


Hmmmmm I recognise those snails, Zoe?


----------



## Pleco07

Just found my first clutch of 14 eggs from my L. flammeas


----------



## Dusk

*Fulica video*

On the other end of the scale from my big guys the other day, here's a very young fulica, showing heart beating through his shell and the movement of one eyeball as the eyestalk is pulled in and pushed out again.

He's not actually blue - that is a mysterious effect of the digital microscope 

Not sure how to embed it here, so here's a link:

YouTube - 201001071925-heartandeye.avi


----------



## Pleco07

That is very cool Dusk, I keep meaning to add snail vids to my channel but I never get round to it


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Woop:2thumb: Should be there about monday? We'll have to see:2thumb: I'm actually excited for you:blush: I just want five tiny snails, but my Mum can't seem to understand, but I now have my brother on my side:lol2:


Wooo! You'll get round her lol. I doubt it somehow.... no post till monday now, so probably wont get here till tuesdayish at the earliest.  



giant snail said:


> i have so many snails LOL
> i have 37 fulica around 1.5- 2.5 inches
> i have 52 fulica adults 3 inches- 5 inches
> 1 adult rodatzi ( for sale if anyone wants 8.00 inc 1st class postage)
> 2 young albotica 2 inches
> 2 young tiger snails 2.5 inches
> 4 huge margie's 6+ inch
> 1 near adulthood 5 inch
> 3 albino margies 2-3.5 inches
> 3 reticulata 2 albino one normal adults 3-5 inches
> about 50-80 octana subulina all diff sizes (also for sale 5 for 3.50 INC 1st class postage 10 for 6.00 inc 1st class postage)
> 2 red ramshorns 2 pond snails
> i think thats it??? LOL
> here are some pics
> image
> image
> image ( top one for sale)
> image
> image
> image


Boomin heck that's a lot... a tad jealous! where to do keep em all??

got some pics of the ones for sale? especially the octana subulina? 

: victory:



Dusk said:


> On the other end of the scale from my big guys the other day, here's a very young fulica, showing heart beating through his shell and the movement of one eyeball as the eyestalk is pulled in and pushed out again.
> 
> He's not actually blue - that is a mysterious effect of the digital microscope
> 
> Not sure how to embed it here, so here's a link:
> 
> YouTube - 201001071925-heartandeye.avi



oooh that's cool. love the blue snail  lol. very interesting


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Wooo! You'll get round her lol. I doubt it somehow.... no post till monday now, so probably wont get here till tuesdayish at the earliest.


 
 Check out my thread... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/440239-american-grove-snails.html 'AnythingWithAShell' has some really good info


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

oooooh....


----------



## Dusk

*Baby albino fulica*

Another wee baby  Albino body, too soon to tell yet if the shell will stay yellow or develop dark striping later. 5mm shell.


----------



## Tommy123

Dusk said:


> Another wee baby  Albino body, too soon to tell yet if the shell will stay yellow or develop dark striping later. 5mm shell.
> 
> image


Gorgeous:flrt: Good news - spoke to mum, she said if I can prove that I could look after them, I can go ahead and get some! :2thumb: I'm SO excited


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Well done!!! :2thumb::2thumb: 

To avoid taking over the Grove Snail thread I thought I'd post some pics of my Apple's in their new home here, seeing as someone demanded pics 

In all it's glory - the gravel will be changed to something a little more natural looking asap. (was given the tank with bits already in it)









Pretty sure these two are the parents of the babies I currently have in the other tank. 









Striped & not so striped pinks.









I can't describe this one as anything other than basically Orange. Even though Orange Apples don't exist? Right??









Old pic of my Ivory, just to complete the set.









& FINALLY a decent shot of my Chestnut, showing the orange dots on his body


----------



## Dusk

Aww, beauties  I covet that chestnut's babies.... 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I can't describe this one as anything other than basically Orange. Even though Orange Apples don't exist? Right??
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/cazzdazfan/Snails/OrangeApple.jpg


It looks a lot like the red strain I had for a while, albeit slightly lighter - the babies looked quite orangy until the stripes thickened. I have snails from that line, but no red ones - maybe they'll throw up a few the next generation.

You are planning on breeding these lovely colours, right?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> Aww, beauties  I covet that chestnut's babies....


Hehe, me too!! If I get any you can have dibs on a few  I know nothing about genetics, & even less about snail genetics, but I really do hope his colouring is dominant :whistling2:



> It looks a lot like the red strain I had for a while, albeit slightly lighter - the babies looked quite orangy until the stripes thickened. I have snails from that line, but no red ones - maybe they'll throw up a few the next generation.


Hmm. Hopefully. I'm beginning to think it may be worth setting up a couple of small breeding tanks so I know who exactly is mating with who - at least then I might get an idea about dominant genes & wotnot, seeing as there is very little on the net that I've been able to find :hmm:



> You are planning on breeding these lovely colours, right?


Noooo....of course not, that would cost money I don't have & time I can't spare & wouldn't make any practical sense _at all_.........:halo:


:liar:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Gorgeous:flrt: Good news - spoke to mum, she said if I can prove that I could look after them, I can go ahead and get some! :2thumb: I'm SO excited


Hahahahaha awesome  

mine are awaiting new homes...


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hehe, me too!! If I get any you can have dibs on a few


Oo, ta  



> Hmm. Hopefully. I'm beginning to think it may be worth setting up a couple of small breeding tanks so I know who exactly is mating with who - at least then I might get an idea about dominant genes & wotnot, seeing as there is very little on the net that I've been able to find :hmm:


It can be a bit of a pain keeping track in a multi-snail tank, true... do you know what sex the chestnut and red are?

Somewhere online there's a little program where you feed in the parent colours and it tells you the most likely offspring colours - it's a bit basic and doesn't take into account the previous generation, but it's better than nothing. If you search for apple snail genetics or something it should show up eventually, but if you can't find it I'll have a look through the depths of my hard drive and see if I still have a copy.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I've found that on applesnail.net, I'm sure it'll come in handy once I get my head round it - need to have a good look when I haven't been up for 18 hours :lol2:

I believe the red is a girl, & I'm inclined towards girl with the chestnut too, but not 100% on that one :hmm:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hahahahaha awesome
> 
> mine are awaiting new homes...


What - your 'groves? *gets excited* If so, I'll probaly take some of them


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Nah their not here yet. apparently our delivery office has "backlog" -.- 


meant the ones i got for sale... you know ya want em


----------



## Tommy123

What species? (You've probaly said, and I forgotten lol)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

fulica lol.


----------



## Tommy123

Where are you selling them? :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ebay, preloved lol, or on here


----------



## Tommy123

Can't find them, link please


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Preloved | giant african land snails for sale in Basingstoke, Hampshire, UK

Just lemme know on here if you'd like some


----------



## Tommy123

I'm not sure - how many of them could i fit in a 30x20x20cm faunarium?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

tsk tsk... shoulda got the bigger one lol. Or a RUB 

I'd say at their current size, 5 0r 6 no problem, but their still growing... so you'd want something bigger eventually.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> tsk tsk... shoulda got the bigger one lol. Or a RUB
> 
> I'd say at their current size, 5 0r 6 no problem, but their still growing... so you'd want something bigger eventually.


Oh, don't worry, I haven't bought anything yet: victory: Think I'm going to stay with getting the c.nemoralis.... for now:Na_Na_Na_Na:

What are you keeping your c.nemoralis(groves) in?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

muahhahha that's what I said. Now I have LOADS. not sure yet. probably a small RUB until I'm sure their healthy, then into the communal invert tank in about a month or so, depending of course. Love my communal tank


----------



## Tommy123

Nice - sorry for all the questions, but will you ever be selling any?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Suppose that entirely depends on if they ever decide to lay eggs lol. But it'll probably be a while before they mature enough to be able to do that lol.

http://delta-intkey.com/britmo/images/tayp0261.jpg

thats some crazy colorage


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> muahhahha that's what I said. Now I have LOADS. not sure yet. probably a small RUB until I'm sure their healthy, then into the communal invert tank in about a month or so, depending of course. Love my communal tank


Ooh what else you got in your communal tank? Different snails, or different inverts of other types too? I'm always interested in communal tanks.

Just the other day, I put my unbanded yellow Cepaea with my A. iredalei, and my chunky adult Helix aspersa maxima with my sub/adult fulicas. 

I like to mix it up a bit, but it needs to make sense. Yellow shells with yellow shells, that sort of thing


----------



## Tommy123

Good news - dad just had a chat, and he thinks I'll deffinetley be getting some


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Good news - dad just had a chat, and he thinks I'll deffinetley be getting some


Woo! Congrats on the beginning of your addiction


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh what else you got in your communal tank? Different snails, or different inverts of other types too? I'm always interested in communal tanks.
> 
> Just the other day, I put my unbanded yellow Cepaea with my A. iredalei, and my chunky adult Helix aspersa maxima with my sub/adult fulicas.
> 
> I like to mix it up a bit, but it needs to make sense. Yellow shells with yellow shells, that sort of thing


Well... it's a good sized tank with a bit of variety going now...
Started with the first inverts I got, 2 sub adult Giant black millipede's, and 3 olive milli's, then (about a year later) gained 2 more (should have been 3  ) giant blacks. (juvies) and 3 juvie burmese milli's, have recently added some small snails (in the sig lol) and tiger hisser nymphs, seeing how that does for now lol. seem to be working great though. snails have scattered, there's 2 stuck to the lid lol, hissers have taken up residence right by the heat mat, the mili's still have their burrows they've always used. Only problem it's ever had was aaages ago, when both A. gigas disappeared for about a month, one turned up later, I've never seen the other bub adult one again  think it died in moult, but was underground so no way of knowing without disturbing it all. The substrate's full of life too, woodlice and anti-mite things lol. It's become pretty much self cleaning, only have to feed them all lol. I luvv it 



Tommy123 said:


> Good news - dad just had a chat, and he thinks I'll deffinetley be getting some


whoop, before you know it you'll be swimming in inverts  He says as the snake smothers the keyboard tries to type as the snake smothers the keyboard


----------



## Tommy123

Tommy123 said:


> Good news - dad just had a chat, and he thinks I'll deffinetley be getting some


:whistling2: Hopefully gonna breed them, etc:2thumb:


TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well... it's a good sized tank with a bit of variety going now...
> Started with the first inverts I got, 2 sub adult Giant black millipede's, and 3 olive milli's, then (about a year later) gained 2 more (should have been 3  ) giant blacks. (juvies) and 3 juvie burmese milli's, have recently added some small snails (in the sig lol) and tiger hisser nymphs, seeing how that does for now lol. seem to be working great though. snails have scattered, there's 2 stuck to the lid lol, hissers have taken up residence right by the heat mat, the mili's still have their burrows they've always used. Only problem it's ever had was aaages ago, when both A. gigas disappeared for about a month, one turned up later, I've never seen the other bub adult one again  think it died in moult, but was underground so no way of knowing without disturbing it all. The substrate's full of life too, woodlice and anti-mite things lol. It's become pretty much self cleaning, only have to feed them all lol. I luvv it
> 
> 
> 
> whoop, before you know it you'll be swimming in inverts  He says as the snake smothers the keyboard tries to type as the snake smothers the keyboard


I know:mf_dribble: Presuming your american groves didnt come? :bash:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha not a chance. backlogs and all that. they've only just started delivering post again now.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> haha not a chance. backlogs and all that. they've only just started delivering post again now.


I'm so excited for you:blush::blush: I'll be getting some soon though:Na_Na_Na_Na: Just need to get the set-up sorted now......:notworthy: If your arrive well, and healthy - I might opt for 10 :hmm: Whatdd'ya think?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha I considered 10, but thought better of it on the grounds of the numbers of eggs snails lay lol. Don't want to end up with too many all of a sudden when they hit adult lol


----------



## Tommy123

I think i may risk it :hmm: if parents let me! If I did get overun with eggs/babies, I'd freeze the eggs, or if babies, feed 'em to the chickens! Although, If I do get alot - I'll probaly sell some of the adults on. Just so excited. Think I'm gonna get a faunarium ready, and a jar just incase there really small!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

could probably sell them as livefood to be fair...


----------



## Tommy123

true, but you could also sell for pets aswell - surely?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

maybe, but not necessarily shifting the numbers you might need to... take fulica as a example, I might sell 20 as pets, but then there's still the other 180 that are growing fast...










and theres more where they came from... 











Communal tank top view, not great but you get the idea










Greatest snail I have


----------



## Tommy123

That's a real nice tank  I'm now 'officially' getting some snails! Going to be buying some stuff at the weekend hopefully


----------



## Tommy123

Going to post a thread - but if anyone has any c.nemoralis for sale let me know please - cheers


----------



## Pleco07

:hmm: one of my Jades has to decided to lay its eggs while stuck to the glass (not buried). Pretty interesting watching the eggs come out!


----------



## Tommy123

Pictures


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Pictures


Better, got video too. Just gotta upload them


----------



## Tommy123

*waits patiently*


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> :hmm: one of my Jades has to decided to lay its eggs while stuck to the glass (not buried). Pretty interesting watching the eggs come out!


Just a pic for now (video is still uploading lol)










Video is much better :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

On my You Tube channel....

YouTube - Achatina fulica (albino/jade) laying eggs


----------



## Tommy123

WoooooooW!!!


----------



## Pleco07

Ive had a few lay on the surface but this is the first to lay while still on the glass lol


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha stupid snail.... if your looking for new homes for some of them when they hatch, jade's are on the wishlist


----------



## yasminj1996

Where did you get your snails from ? : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahaha stupid snail.... if your looking for new homes for some of them when they hatch, jade's are on the wishlist


 
I have loads ready to go now


----------



## yasminj1996

What do you feed your snails ... do they eat almost anything ?: victory:


----------



## Tommy123

Didn't notice the video - but that is amazing! 

Now wondering where to get a faunarium from :hmm:


----------



## Pleco07

yasminj1996 said:


> Where did you get your snails from ? : victory:


Me personally; breeders, ebay and ive been breeding for a long time a lot of the snails ive had are what ive produced and grown on.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yasminj1996 said:


> Where did you get your snails from ? : victory:


ebay, on here, breeding 



Pleco07 said:


> I have loads ready to go now


:hmm: How much you looking for them? Soon as it's safe for posting... :whistling2: lol


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yasminj1996 said:


> What do you feed your snails ... do they eat almost anything ?: victory:


almost yep. Cucumber goes well. But any mix of veg/fruit works. Their not too fussy. well, except tigers. they are fussy. :whistling2:



Tommy123 said:


> Didn't notice the video - but that is amazing!
> 
> Now wondering where to get a faunarium from :hmm:


Ebay!!  £10ish large flat one.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> almost yep. Cucumber goes well. But any mix of veg/fruit works. Their not too fussy. well, except tigers. they are fussy. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay!!  £10ish large flat one.


True - i'm not considering getting a rainforest small habitat kit. It would look a nice feature :hmm: Then have some breeding tanks.. have to speak to parents - but whatever - parents said I'm deffinetley getting some:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :hmm: How much you looking for them? Soon as it's safe for posting... :whistling2: lol


They are upto 2cm SL. They are £1 each, sent RMSD £5.50....do deals too depending on how many you want too

Im finally getting out of the hobby so selling a lot of my stuff if anyone is interested. But im not entirely sure what I have left off the top of my head as I have orders waiting to go out that are weather dependant.


----------



## Tommy123

Pleco07 said:


> They are upto 2cm SL. They are £1 each, sent RMSD £5.50....do deals too depending on how many you want too
> 
> Im finally getting out of the hobby so selling a lot of my stuff if anyone is interested. But im not entirely sure what I have left off the top of my head as I have orders waiting to go out that are weather dependant.


What specie? Or have you said that and I didn't notice:blush:


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> What specie? Or have you said that and I didn't notice:blush:


Achatina fulica (albino/jade)......like the one in the photo/video


----------



## Tommy123

Pleco07 said:


> Achatina fulica (albino/jade)......like the one in the photo/video


Ahh - might have some, when I've got the 'bug':no1:


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Ahh - might have some, when I've got the 'bug':no1:


Yeah just PM me whenever. Ive got this next clutch too (looks like bout 200 there so far) so wont be running out unless i get a big order. Sold a load to Snail1992 on here a while back but being fulica they keep up with demand lol.

I will be selling the sub adult jades too, I have 6. Also weather dependant


----------



## Tommy123

Are the jades, the white ones? How big faunarium for two buddy? :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Are the jades, the white ones? How big faunarium for two buddy? :2thumb:


Jades...









No good asking me for enclosure sizes as I like putting mine in huge enclosures :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

:lol2: I'll pm'ya when I know what happenin'!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

LOL see you've got it already and youve not got the first ones yet!!

those Jades are very nice, definitely expect a pm from me shortly 

Ooooh do let me know when you know for sure what your getting rid of/what you have... I may have to take more than a few Jades off you!


----------



## Tommy123

Off to get the tank etc tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Well good! 

Guess what turned up today...


----------



## Tommy123

Did they? Really? I need pictures!!! How big are they? Well packaged? lol..


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol their fine, arrived perfectly. Have a couple of pics, will upload them in a bit  their tiny, about 3mm lol


----------



## Tommy123

Wow, It needs to be before 8pm, thats my bed time :lol: I'll be ordering mine soon :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Kablamo!


----------



## Tommy123

Wooooooowww!!!!!! Do you keep them in that pot?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah I think I'm gunna leave them in that for now, got a few tubs lined up for them as they grow, but just temporarily they can stay in there, they are tiny lol.


----------



## Tommy123

I might have a 'back up' tub, like yours, no doubt they'll be really small like yours! is that coir soil in there?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

sharp eye lol, it is indeed. Got a box full of leftovers from the last major cleanout lol.


----------



## Tommy123

Good guess :lol: 

Opting for this: Buy Coldwater Fish Starter Kit - Purple. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for . Will be for the c.nemoralis :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dude, if you want something that size, get a faunarium. Get one thats bigger than that cheaper!


----------



## Tommy123

Hmm, dad said it would be good to get it, because we're going into argos, although we could go into jollyes. What about the medium exo terra, or the large?


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Good guess :lol:
> 
> Opting for this: Buy Coldwater Fish Starter Kit - Purple. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for . Will be for the c.nemoralis :2thumb:


They are £4.99 in Wilkinsons


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Or that lol. 

Has anyone seen this before? Google Image Result for http://media.horse-for-sale.org/lphotos/a48/b3/p48382815.jpg

They look amazing!


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Or that lol.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? Google Image Result for http://media.horse-for-sale.org/lphotos/a48/b3/p48382815.jpg
> 
> They look amazing!


Only on sites, not in the flesh unfortunately


----------



## Tommy123

Pleco07 said:


> They are £4.99 in Wilkinsons


Them exact ones?


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Them exact ones?


Yes, ive got loads of them. I always get them from wilkos


----------



## Tommy123

I'll be off to wilkinsons tomorrow then :2thumb: Didn't think they had a pet section... i'll have a look and see what i can find :hmm:


----------



## Tommy123

Is it the 11l version?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Probably. 

Bummer about that awesome stripy snail... If I saw one it'd be mine in seconds!


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Is it the 11l version?


I dont know what version it is but its the same


----------



## Tommy123

Presume it is.. It's on the website.. just hope there in store.. could always go into QD.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Or get a tub from said wilko... bigger's always better


----------



## Tommy123

Tis' very true.. the bigger.. the more snails... the better


----------



## grannykins

Just been reading a few pages of this. My daughter had some gals years ago, and I have a hankering to have a pair or two. There are so many different ones now its difficult to decide exactly what to get. I think I'd like a couple of the ones with white bodies, and a couple of others that look different - any suggestions? And anyone with any to sell when the weather is suitable for posting? Would really like babies so I can watch them grow up. Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahahahaha also true. When you get big snails though you gotta consider the size they'll get to too, so bigger tub doesn't mean more snails always lol


----------



## Pleco07

grannykins said:


> Just been reading a few pages of this. My daughter had some gals years ago, and I have a hankering to have a pair or two. There are so many different ones now its difficult to decide exactly what to get. I think I'd like a couple of the ones with white bodies, and a couple of others that look different - any suggestions? And anyone with any to sell when the weather is suitable for posting? Would really like babies so I can watch them grow up. Thanks:2thumb:


I have baby jades ready to go, weather dependant altho I reckon I'll be back to posting out next week


----------



## grannykins

Pleco07 said:


> I have baby jades ready to go, weather dependant altho I reckon I'll be back to posting out next week


Ok, I'm quite new to these different ones. Which ones are the jades, and how much will they be please?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pleco07 said:


> They are upto 2cm SL. They are £1 each, sent RMSD £5.50....do deals too depending on how many you want too


I might have couple off you in a few weeks time dude :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

grannykins said:


> Ok, I'm quite new to these different ones. Which ones are the jades, and how much will they be please?


They are upto 2cm SL. They are £1 each, sent RMSD £5.50....do deals too depending on how many you want too. The albino fleshed ones pictured earlier (Achatina fulica albino)



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I might have couple off you in a few weeks time dude :2thumb:


OK, got about 100 ready to go


----------



## grannykins

Just found a pic of the jades - they are some I definitely want, Those white bodies are brilliant. How much would it be for 2 of them please :flrt:

pm sent


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> They are upto 2cm SL. They are £1 each, sent RMSD £5.50....do deals too depending on how many you want too. The albino fleshed ones pictured earlier (Achatina fulica albino)
> 
> 
> 
> OK, got about 100 ready to go


Maaaaannn stop tempting me!!! I gotta wait till I get paid next!! shheeesh :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Maaaaannn stop tempting me!!! I gotta wait till I get paid next!! shheeesh :lol2:


:lol2: yeah I know that feeling


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hahaha well at least i dont have to worry about you running out any time soon :Na_Na_Na_Na: Though when i do finally get paid I think I'll be taking about 10 off you :2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pleco07 said:


> OK, got about 100 ready to go


Well, I here & now reserve a grand total of.......two. So now you only have 98 to sell. I'm a big help I am. 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Well if you can reserve i want to reserve! Wouldn't want them all disappearing now would I? :whistling2:

So that brings you down to 88...ish :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh, if you have any older ones your shifting... 
Or for that matter anything else... snail related of course... :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Well, I here & now reserve a grand total of.......two. So now you only have 98 to sell. I'm a big help I am.
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Got that clutch that I video'd yesterday so wont be running out 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well if you can reserve i want to reserve! Wouldn't want them all disappearing now would I? :whistling2:
> 
> So that brings you down to 88...ish :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Oh, if you have any older ones your shifting...
> Or for that matter anything else... snail related of course... :whistling2:


You can reserve some if you want

Im selling the breeding adults (Jades), £5 each 
I have 6 jades, will sell them for £30 inc p+p if all bought together

Im waiting for a reply about the albino retics so they may or may not be available
May have some baby Iredalei and the breeding adult trio BUT again im waiting for an email back about them 

My Tigers and L. flammea im keeping...i cant quite get rid of them all


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lovely stuff  What do you keep them in? Need to get some kind of home for em first, but I'm intrested in those adult jades, maybe not all of them, but a pair at least


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lovely stuff  What do you keep them in? Need to get some kind of home for em first, but I'm intrested in those adult jades, maybe not all of them, but a pair at least


Well I did have the jades in a 3ft glass tank but ive now downsized them to a 2ft glass tank...two reasons; one, the tigers are gonna go into the 3ft and two, its only temp until I sell them. Altho the 2ft looks OK for them at the moment but like I said previous, I like to put them into bigger tanks.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah I try and use the biggest thing I can, tend to use tubs cuz i can get more space for the money usually. think I'm gunna have to start thinking about making up a rack for them all lol. glass tanks cant be stacked either 
Cool, cheers, shall get back to you on number, but 2 adults at least


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah I try and use the biggest thing I can, tend to use tubs cuz i can get more space for the money usually. think I'm gunna have to start thinking about making up a rack for them all lol. glass tanks cant be stacked either
> Cool, cheers, shall get back to you on number, but 2 adults at least


I did have them in an 80litre tub from wilkos (£6), cheap as chips not as clear as glass though


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yeaaahh, only reason I like glass over tubs. Will eventually get some glass vivs when I have more money... and space lol. Or I create some kind of stackable glass viv... lol


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeaaahh, only reason I like glass over tubs. Will eventually get some glass vivs when I have more money... and space lol. Or I create some kind of stackable glass viv... lol


Majority of glass tanks ive had over the years even when i kept fish were free. From places like freecycle


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah I keep trying that one... never can get to them when they come up though. Lack of driving license and all that -.- have one at the moment but need a new heat mat for it, and it's not very big... and it's cracked XD


----------



## Pleco07

I have a driving license just no car lol


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahaha yeah, even when I finally get mine I wont be able to afford one of these infernal driving machines!


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahahaha yeah, even when I finally get mine I wont be able to afford one of these infernal driving machines!


I cant even afford a push bike let alone another car :lol2:...silver lining...the two hours it takes to walk to and from work keeps me fit


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahahaha same... "hmm, I'll get a cheap bike to keep me going" 

"How much!?!" 

damnit -.- I got a trek to work tomorrow morning... through the ice-sludge too.


----------



## Tommy123

Off soon to get the equipment :2thumb: 

Mum seemed very keen all of a sudden - she said "So when are we getting them?" I was like, steady on! Not sure when we'll get them though :hmm:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Hello snaily peeps 

I finally got myself some S. octana. They arrived yesterday, got 11 for £2.54 posted. Gotta love eBay! That's not my pic, but can't be bothered going upstairs to the PC and resizing and uploading.....










I may have to get some jades from you Pleco, will see how the cash situation goes. My oldest turtle is a bit unwell so I've been using what little I have for paying the vet!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I finally got myself some S. octana.
> 
> I may have to get some jades from you Pleco, will see how the cash situation goes. My oldest turtle is a bit unwell so I've been using what little I have for paying the vet!


Still cant decide wether I like S. octana :hmm:

Im holding the adults but I have babies available still.

Hope your turtle gets better soon


----------



## Tommy123

Got the tank - now the substrate and the occupants


----------



## Tommy123

Is compost ok?


----------



## Tommy123

Guess what?!














I just bought some american grove snails off ebay!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## labmad

I'll join the queue 

let me know what you have left when you hear off the other peple who are before me 

am new to gals, but have learnt LOADS in a short space of time aswell as getting a collection going, including, tigers, jades, marginata, retics and others....



Pleco07 said:


> Got that clutch that I video'd yesterday so wont be running out
> 
> 
> 
> You can reserve some if you want
> 
> Im selling the breeding adults (Jades), £5 each
> I have 6 jades, will sell them for £30 inc p+p if all bought together
> 
> Im waiting for a reply about the albino retics so they may or may not be available
> May have some baby Iredalei and the breeding adult trio BUT again im waiting for an email back about them
> 
> My Tigers and L. flammea im keeping...i cant quite get rid of them all


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Is compost ok?


Peat free is fine yeah. 



Tommy123 said:


> Guess what?!
> 
> 
> I just bought some american grove snails off ebay!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


hahaha well good


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

labmad said:


> am new to gals, but have learnt LOADS in a short space of time aswell as getting a collection going, including, tigers, jades, marginata, retics and others....


saaaaammmme lol. Haven't got me any marginata yet though... just tigers, jades, albino retics, and of course fulica :lol2: Now i'm planning a new hoem for them all, so no more for a bit until that's done


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Peat free is fine yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha well good


 
I got some compost, but it has fertilise pellets in it:bash: Will have to get some coir soil or something tomorrow. :2thumb:

Very pleased with winning it  Mum was reluctant, but still, I got them, so :Na_Na_Na_Na: to her:lol2: Dad's going to take them out, when they come, due to me being at school:devil:

What did yours come in?: victory:


----------



## labmad

for the gals, do you guys use the cheapest option, like topsoil?

i have peat for mine at the mo, but use topsoild for the torts, not sure if topsoil would be ok for the gals?.....aswell as moss etc


----------



## Tommy123

Tommy123 said:


> I got some compost, but it has fertilise pellets in it:bash: Will have to get some coir soil or something tomorrow. :2thumb:
> 
> Very pleased with winning it  Mum was reluctant, but still, I got them, so :Na_Na_Na_Na: to her:lol2: Dad's going to take them out, when they come, due to me being at school:devil:
> 
> What did yours come in?: victory:


To make this more clear, I mean what did your american grove snails come in? like the packaging?



labmad said:


> for the gals, do you guys use the cheapest option, like topsoil?
> 
> i have peat for mine at the mo, but use topsoild for the torts, not sure if topsoil would be ok for the gals?.....aswell as moss etc


I was also wondering, as I also have torts.:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

little plastic tub lol. 

yeah fertilizer pellets are no good as far as I know. Think they can be harmful... not sure though. but yeah, bad idea to use that 

I'm now in need of a plan to find a way of rearranging the housing of the snails... I'm thinking a rack like a snake rack. lol

I have used compost, which works well enough, and coir, which I prefer as it holds moisture much better than compost imo. And it's clean when it comes. no sterilizing issues lol


----------



## Tommy123

Like a testube? I ask because not sure how dad are going to get them out. I'm presuming there quite fragile?


----------



## labmad

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I have used compost, which works well enough, and coir, which I prefer as it holds moisture much better than compost imo. And it's clean when it comes. no sterilizing issues lol


like general purpose compost do you mean?

i assume any substrate will be fine providing it is 'snail safe'?

I'm thinking of topsoil and moss - but when it says 'sterilised' topsoil is that safe for snails?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

labmad said:


> like general purpose compost do you mean?
> 
> i assume any substrate will be fine providing it is 'snail safe'?
> 
> I'm thinking of topsoil and moss - but when it says 'sterilised' topsoil is that safe for snails?


Exactly like that. I would think that would be safe for them, couldnt say for sure though. 

Nope, not a test tube lol. The photo I posted, thats what they came in.


----------



## Tommy123

Ooo! Thanks, getting very excited now! :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, deep breaths deep breaths!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Forgot to quote the post, but sterlised topsoil is fab. It's what I've been using since forever for my snails, since I also have torts


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Thanks for clearing that one. Sounded ok to me, but I don't wanna say it is and be wrong lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

It doesn't hold the moisture as well as other things, but I already have it anyway, and i like that it's clean. 

What I do, is pour water in (just a little at a time, don't want mud pies!) and mix it up with a wooden spoon, to make sure it's damp all the way through. I do this every time I do a 100% substrate change. Then the daily spraying keeps it moist. 

Meant to say to about the S. octana Pleco, I think they're a bit weird, but pretty :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol, deep breaths deep breaths!!


*deep breath, and out the nose* :lol2:



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Forgot to quote the post, but sterlised topsoil is fab. It's what I've been using since forever for my snails, since I also have torts


I think I'll be investing in some of this....:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahahaha. bet it's cheaper than the coir stuff I've been using. Think I'll have to look into this... 

The S. Octana are pretty cool. Look kinda like the *see snail in sig* (edit: p. bidens) that I got off Matli


----------



## Tommy123

S. Octana are abit weird, but none-the-less awsome :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahahahaha. bet it's cheaper than the coir stuff I've been using. Think I'll have to look into this...
> 
> The S. Octana are pretty cool. Look kinda like the *see snail in sig* (edit: p. bidens) that I got off Matli


Sorry for all the questions about the 'groves - but, how long on average did yours take to come? I ask, as I would like to get an 'idea' on when they come for dad to know..:2thumb:


----------



## RawrItsOllie

I LOVE SNAILS!! :lol2:
That is all...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Sorry for all the questions about the 'groves - but, how long on average did yours take to come? I ask, as I would like to get an 'idea' on when they come for dad to know..:2thumb:


Around about a week, but the post was behind then cuza the weather lol. 



RawrItsOllie said:


> I LOVE SNAILS!! :lol2:
> That is all...


:2thumb: Don't we all lol. 

redoing whole collection?


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Around about a week, but the post was behind then cuza the weather lol.
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb: Don't we all lol.
> 
> redoing whole collection?


Presuming they'll come about wednesday - thursday, as he'll probaly send them out tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yeah sounds likely enough lol.


----------



## Tommy123

Woop!  Can't wait... got the coffee jar ready


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahahahaha. you'll want something bigger than that pretty soon, they'll grow fast! 

Try wilko


----------



## Tommy123

Oh yeah, I already got a 33x23x20cm ish tank! £5.49 from wilko :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Fair enough lol, score


----------



## Tommy123

Always organised  Just had a jar, because the tank is probaly too big for now...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hm. Could be too big, but at the same time, how do you say when there is too much space? Outside has a lot of space after all


----------



## Tommy123

Tis very true! See how we get on.... !


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahaha yeahhh. Gotta upgrade mine methinks....


----------



## Tommy123

What are you keeping yours in at the moment? That plastic tub?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yep. Their fine atm, but I will be upgrading soon as soon as I've settled on what I'm moving them into. Probs gunna have to figure out some kind of stack for them all. Just gotta figure out how to do it lol.


----------



## Tommy123

lol, what about a snake rub sorta stack?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah lol, I'm thinking of something to that effect. Just finding a starting unit... plus the money to make it lol. It's gotta be big too... wish it could be a fancy glass one tbh lol.


----------



## Tommy123

Yeah, that'd be a great feature!

About your groves, AGAIN! What substrate where they on when they came?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hmm. Need a plan for this one methinks. 

nothing, you can't post with a substrate (except tissue maybe) cuz if they turned over it'd bury them or spill or something. lol


----------



## Tommy123

Tis very true once again. But I read spagnham moss? So it like wont smash there shell agains there plastic, protection.


----------



## Pleco07

:hmm: been posting mine for years in substrate, all snails burrow so its the perfect packing material, I cover the top with moss to hold moisture...job done


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> :hmm: been posting mine for years in substrate, all snails burrow so its the perfect packing material, I cover the top with moss to hold moisture...job done


:notworthy: I kind of assumed they couldnt be, I've never had one come with any substrate. my bigger ones dont bother burrowing lol, the smaller ones always seem to.


----------



## Dusk

Agreed - good substrate is the safest packing material! Coir and/or moss. Far safer than posting them in nearly empty tubs


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahha well I've been told haven't I? Have to wonder why I've never got any in substrate now though... Hm.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

How were your groves packed? They're pretty fragile when babies, if they were able to 'rattle around' I'd say you're lucky they're all fine, especially if they spent a week in the post! :gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

They weren't in anything! Just a empty sample pot type thing with some holes in it. No substrate, just some (by the time I got them) soggy lettuce. Think I'm gunna have to go check them all over a little more closely now...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I'm sure they're fine. You'd have noticed by now  They were obviously handled relatively carefully, if they'd been dropped or squished a bit the snails wouldn't have been protected at all. Might be worth telling the seller they need to package them better though, to avoid any unhappy customers!


----------



## Pleco07

Just an update, I no longer have any Iredalei left


----------



## Tommy123

Getting abit worried about how my groves are going to arrive.... :hmm:

On a brighter note - I got some sterilised soil!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Just an update, I no longer have any Iredalei left


Well done for selling them all! Are you sad to see them go?



Tommy123 said:


> Getting abit worried about how my groves are going to arrive.... :hmm:
> 
> On a brighter note - I got some sterilised soil!


Has the seller sent them out yet? Might be worth sending them a message requesting they pack them better for safety!


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Well done for selling them all! Are you sad to see them go?
> 
> 
> 
> Has the seller sent them out yet? Might be worth sending them a message requesting they pack them better for safety!


I sent him a question about it... now awaiting a reply...


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Well done for selling them all! Are you sad to see them go?


Yeah a bit, ive enjoyed breeding them makes a change not having eggs but everyone seems to want them so spent way too much time in the PO.
Got the job of washing up all the empty tanks tonight :roll:


----------



## Pleco07

*Anyone know anything about L. flammea with regards to how long eggs take to hatch?*

Tbh I doubt they will hatch as they are still pretty small (I know they dont get big but still only small) and its the first clutch ive got from them. But you never know


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

^ google seems to know nothing on this matter ^_^


----------



## Pleco07

Yeah, ive seen pics and stuff on petsnails and ive PM'd a few people on there but had no response yet.


----------



## grannykins

Oooh, going to be a good couple of days coming up. Having made the decision I've jumped in with both feet. I'm going to be getting 2 baby fulica from TheMetaphysicalNinja, 2 baby jades from Pleco07, and 2 baby albino reticulata off e bay!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Indeed you are :2thumb: lol. I have the albino retic's, and I find they seem to like it a tad warmer than the fulica, anyone elses like that? Haven't ever seen a retic-specific caresheet


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Indeed you are :2thumb: lol. I have the albino retic's, and I find they seem to like it a tad warmer than the fulica, anyone elses like that? Haven't ever seen a retic-specific caresheet


Oh yes - although they're very flexible, they often do best at margie temperatures.


----------



## Pleco07

Yeah mine prefer a little more warmth too : victory:


----------



## grannykins

Thanks for the tip - I'll make sure they are a bit warmer then :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

My 'American Grove' snails might be coming today! :2thumb: Can't wait.. got they're home all set-up. I'm so excited dads going to text me while I'm at school if they come:blush::whistling2::no1:

Tom


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah a bit, ive enjoyed breeding them makes a change not having eggs but everyone seems to want them so spent way too much time in the PO.
> Got the job of washing up all the empty tanks tonight :roll:


I can imagine! Too much time in the PO can be a bit soul destroying, depending on what time of day you're there.... 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Indeed you are :2thumb: lol. I have the albino retic's, and I find they seem to like it a tad warmer than the fulica, anyone elses like that? Haven't ever seen a retic-specific caresheet


Yep, I do remember reading somewhere that they need more warmth. I use heat mats on all my snails though. It's freezing here most of the time just now, and our house isn't the warmest anyway, even with the central heating!



Tommy123 said:


> My 'American Grove' snails might be coming today! :2thumb: Can't wait.. got they're home all set-up. I'm so excited dads going to text me while I'm at school if they come:blush::whistling2::no1:
> 
> Tom


Huzzah! Hopefully they'll come today. You'll have to let us see a pic when they do.


----------



## Krista

*Add on!*

Hi

After about six months research I have finally decided to get some GALS. yeahhhhhhh

My only problem is where to get them from?...I'm not so sure about ebay....could a someone who is in the know tell me the best course of action? and which is best a 4 or 7 watt heat mat?

Thanks,

Jingle Bells


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I can imagine! Too much time in the PO can be a bit soul destroying, depending on what time of day you're there....


I always seem to be posting out on a Tuesday which is the same day all the benefits go out, so its packed! Plus its only a little PO with two counters and usually there is only one open BUT its only 2mins walk from my house


----------



## Dusk

Krista said:


> After about six months research I have finally decided to get some GALS. yeahhhhhhh
> 
> My only problem is where to get them from?...I'm not so sure about ebay....could a someone who is in the know tell me the best course of action? and which is best a 4 or 7 watt heat mat?


Hiya 

Where depends on what species you're after. Fulica are available all over the place so you might be able to find some locally  If not, the for sale section of forums or eBay are your best bet. I sell and buy snails on there all the time and rarely have difficulties. Bear in mind that a lot of people aren't ready to send yet due to the weather, particularly the more delicate species, so there's not going to be many varieties available yet.

The heat mat depends on what species you have, what size tank and how much you're trying to raise the temperature


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> I always seem to be posting out on a Tuesday which is the same day all the benefits go out, so its packed! Plus its only a little PO with two counters and usually there is only one open BUT its only 2mins walk from my house


Mine is like that - a corner of a shop that's also a corner shop and a bicycle spares/repairs place  One lady running it, although if there's a mad rush - say, more than two people waiting - she'll get her daughter (I assume) running the second window. 

Two minutes away, too. Very convenient  And used to me sending all sorts of weird things 

Reminds me a lot of the little Cornish village I grew up in, where the local shop and the post office were both rooms in people's houses and didn't really have set opening hours. I miss that place


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> *Anyone know anything about L. flammea with regards to how long eggs take to hatch?*
> 
> Tbh I doubt they will hatch as they are still pretty small (I know they dont get big but still only small) and its the first clutch ive got from them. But you never know


Well ive been told its about 3 weeks :zzz:


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I can imagine! Too much time in the PO can be a bit soul destroying, depending on what time of day you're there....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I do remember reading somewhere that they need more warmth. I use heat mats on all my snails though. It's freezing here most of the time just now, and our house isn't the warmest anyway, even with the central heating!
> 
> 
> 
> Huzzah! Hopefully they'll come today. You'll have to let us see a pic when they do.


Never turned up  Let's hope they turn up tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yep, I do remember reading somewhere that they need more warmth. I use heat mats on all my snails though. It's freezing here most of the time just now, and our house isn't the warmest anyway, even with the central heating!


yeah I thought a much. I have heat mat on the tigers, but not on any of the others at the moment, but their all in a converted heated walk in cupboard type thing that the tortoises live in, the snails be on a shelf above them, it stays pretty warm in there lol



Tommy123 said:


> Never turned up  Let's hope they turn up tomorrow :2thumb:


. 

hahaha they'll get there eventually 

Got my hameli (sp?) today, their tiny things atm lol. Cant wait till they get a bit older... how long till babies get to breeding ae btw? only ones I've ever had have been well grown on already


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Completely re-arranged my GAL tank today...seemed to take ages for some reason, but they now have a few new plant pots & stuff. 
I can't help but think that Pinky & the Brain look a bit lonely in there though, can't wait until I have the required £7 (?) to get some Jades from Pleco (I'm truely SKINT atm )

Does anyone here grow herbs for their snails?? I've found a few packs of seeds & I'm wondering how easy it is (I've failed at cress before now btw)

Also, I made a size comparison pic of Brain today:










Impressive difference yeah? I don't really realise how much he's grown until I see those baby pics then I'm all.....:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> can't wait until I have the required £7 (?) to get some Jades from Pleco (I'm truely SKINT atm )


Only got babies left, £1 each and P+P is £5.50 (RMSD)
Im not posting anymore out this week though as I dont have any boxes left or packaging stuff :bash:


----------



## labmad

certainly is impressive growth, and easy to forget how they were, think i should take pics of all mine now so i can see how they've come along in 6-12 months time


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ That's ok, I have no money left. I'll definatly have a couple next week though, don't particulary care how old/size they are :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ That's ok, I have no money left. I'll definatly have a couple next week though, don't particulary care how old/size they are :2thumb:


OK, they range from 0.5cm-2.5cm SL


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeah I thought a much. I have heat mat on the tigers, but not on any of the others at the moment, but their all in a converted heated walk in cupboard type thing that the tortoises live in, the snails be on a shelf above them, it stays pretty warm in there lol
> 
> .
> 
> hahaha they'll get there eventually
> 
> Got my hameli (sp?) today, their tiny things atm lol. Cant wait till they get a bit older... how long till babies get to breeding ae btw? only ones I've ever had have been well grown on already


Let's hope they'll come tomorrow:lol2: I'm so impatient:blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha im like that too... mty last ones for a looooong time are coming RMSD so i know they'll be here tomorrow


----------



## Dusk

I understand snailie impatience... it's too cold at the moment for me to have any shipped from my favourite seller in Germany and he has species I want in stock! It is quite tragic  Roll on spring weather....


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pleco07 said:


> OK, they range from 0.5cm-2.5cm SL


Honestly any size will do, they'll grow like weeds anyway :lol2: 
Next week, I promise :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> I understand snailie impatience... it's too cold at the moment for me to have any shipped from my favourite seller in Germany and he has species I want in stock! It is quite tragic  Roll on spring weather....


Dusk, I must ask, in your sig you have f1 + f2 jade x rodatzi... what is that like? Do you end up with completely white snails?? Cuz that would be just awesome! :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Dusk, I must ask, in your sig you have f1 + f2 jade x rodatzi... what is that like? Do you end up with completely white snails?? Cuz that would be just awesome! :2thumb:


The first generation (f1) are all dark-bodied and dark-shelled, but carry the recessive genes for white skin and yellow shells.

If you breed them, then the second generation (f2) is about 25% white-bodied and 75% dark-bodied.

If you're lucky, a few of the white-bodies will keep their plain yellow shell as they grow. Then you have vollalbinos or jadatzis.

In theory if you breed two jadatzis they should breed true - but it'll take until f3 for me to properly test that  My first f2 generation started hatching on 1st Jan, so it'll be some time before I can test that hypothesis 

Here's one of the f2 white-bodies:

http://www.snailsonparade.co.uk/data/media/24/albinofuli.jpg

Some of them I think are going to develop stripes and will therefore look like white jades, but I'm hoping one or two per cent will remain unmarked yellow 

I have six f1s and they're at it like bunnies, so I hope to get enough jadatzis to establish them properly sooner or later


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah, Dusk, you just took me right back to uni there  Genetics was one of my favourite things.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

oooooooh  sounds awesome! I know what I'll be breeding when their all grown up... lol!


----------



## Krista

Dusk said:


> Hiya
> 
> Where depends on what species you're after. Fulica are available all over the place so you might be able to find some locally  If not, the for sale section of forums or eBay are your best bet. I sell and buy snails on there all the time and rarely have difficulties. Bear in mind that a lot of people aren't ready to send yet due to the weather, particularly the more delicate species, so there's not going to be many varieties available yet.
> 
> The heat mat depends on what species you have, what size tank and how much you're trying to raise the temperature


Hi 

Thanks for the advice.

I went hunting on the net and have ordered Two Fulica Snails.......they will be posted off on Monday.

I already have the Home (had it since last August) and will be setting it up over the weekend,just to see what it looks like. :2thumb:

This is what I have already so if I have missed anything out please let me know,

1) Substrate (Coir)
2) Calcium supplement (Lime stone/Cuttlefish)
3) Little food Dish
4) Water dish (not filled over full)
5) mist spray
6) Plastic plant pot
7) looking for Cork Bark

I just have a few of questions.

1) How often will they need a de-wormer?
2) Can I use plastic plants for when the go into their large home?
3) While they are still Babies, what kind of housing/sandwhich box is recommended?
4) Do I sprinkle limestone flour on the food everyday as well as leaving the CuttleFish in?
5) Bathing...how on earth do I do that?

Can't wait now and everybody is quietly excited in the house, meanwhile I am loudly excited :jump:

A big thank in advance to you the poor person/people that answer All the above questions :no1:

Jingle Bellssssss


----------



## grannykins

Got my baby jades from Pleco07! Here they are :flrt:


















Arent they beautiful! Waiting for my reticulata to arrive now - should be today. And then my fulica from TheMetaphysicalNinja. Lucky me!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I went hunting on the net and have ordered Two Fulica Snails.......they will be posted off on Monday.
> 
> I already have the Home (had it since last August) and will be setting it up over the weekend,just to see what it looks like. :2thumb:
> 
> This is what I have already so if I have missed anything out please let me know,
> 
> 1) Substrate (Coir)
> 2) Calcium supplement (Lime stone/Cuttlefish)
> 3) Little food Dish
> 4) Water dish (not filled over full)
> 5) mist spray
> 6) Plastic plant pot
> 7) looking for Cork Bark
> 
> I just have a few of questions.
> 
> 1) How often will they need a de-wormer? I give mine crushed pumpkin seeds and hemp every week. I believe these are dewormers. I also give them crushed sunflower seeds too. They munch it up anyway, so they seem to like it!
> 
> 2) Can I use plastic plants for when the go into their large home? You can use plastic plants straight away, if you like
> 
> 3) While they are still Babies, what kind of housing/sandwhich box is recommended? I generally just keep my babies in something small enough to keep track of them! You can use small faunariums, tupperware boxes, anything really. One tip I would give you is try and use something that doesn't have a small gap between the container and the lid though, as they will climb up into the gap, and that can make removing the lid a bit perilous! Big coffee jars are good, if the babies you get are still really small. Ice cream tubs are good too, or like I say you can put them straight into their bigger home, if you want.
> 
> 4) Do I sprinkle limestone flour on the food everyday as well as leaving the CuttleFish in? You can do if you like. I personally don't, as I'm always putting new cuttle in. They get through it like there's no tomorrow! If you find yours aren't eating the cuttle, then you can sprinkle stuff on every day if you want. You'll know if they're eating calcium, cos their poo will be white!
> 
> 5) Bathing...how on earth do I do that? Just a shallow bowl of warm water, pop them in
> 
> Can't wait now and everybody is quietly excited in the house, meanwhile I am loudly excited :jump:
> 
> A big thank in advance to you the poor person/people that answer All the above questions :no1:
> 
> Jingle Bellssssss


Sorry Krista, I missed your first post on here! Hope that helps anyway. If you decide you want more snails in the future, if you're ever going to be in my neck of the woods let me know. I have quite a few different types of snails, so if I had babies of any different types you'd be welcome to have some 

Lovely babies grannykins


----------



## Krista

Hi Dawn

Thanks for your help :2thumb: I can't wait till they arrive....coo white Poo...quite noval so used to the other colour :roll2:


Jingle Bellsss


----------



## Pleco07

grannykins said:


> Got my baby jades from Pleco07! Here they are :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Arent they beautiful! Waiting for my reticulata to arrive now - should be today. And then my fulica from TheMetaphysicalNinja. Lucky me!


Glad you like them :2thumb:


----------



## janeb

hi all im new i have 5 land snails at the min they are all large ones i didnt get them as babies but i wished i did they are soo cute! i am looking to get some more soon.


----------



## Pleco07

janeb said:


> hi all im new i have 5 land snails at the min they are all large ones i didnt get them as babies but i wished i did they are soo cute! i am looking to get some more soon.


Welcome to the thread, got any pics


----------



## janeb

hi not as yet they are all just the normal Fulica. I am getting an albino and a roditz tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## rascal2005

where could i get some starter snails? also the equipment fro them?

thanks guys
john boy


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> Got my baby jades from Pleco07! Here they are :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Arent they beautiful! Waiting for my reticulata to arrive now - should be today. And then my fulica from TheMetaphysicalNinja. Lucky me!


Yours are on the way!! 



Pleco07 said:


> Glad you like them :2thumb:


Mine came today, perfect, thank you 



janeb said:


> hi all im new i have 5 land snails at the min they are all large ones i didnt get them as babies but i wished i did they are soo cute! i am looking to get some more soon.


After some babies? :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Still no american groves! Let's hope the come tomorrow.... :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Mine came today, perfect, thank you


No worries, just left you feedback


----------



## janeb

themetaphysicalninja
what babies?
and how much are they?
thanks


----------



## Dusk

rascal2005 said:


> where could i get some starter snails? also the equipment fro them?


It depends what species of snail you're after and what equipment you want, but eBay is a good place to start


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Still no american groves! Let's hope the come tomorrow.... :lol2:


Hahaha one can hope  I'm all full on snails for now... at about 25 + babies lol! 



Pleco07 said:


> No worries, just left you feedback


Saaaaammmme


----------



## janeb

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> After some babies? :whistling2:


what sort of babie and how much would they be?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

janeb said:


> what sort of babie and how much would they be?


Sorry, didn't see your post, PM'ing you now


----------



## janeb

hi i need some advice, i bought a gals today from a pet shop and to be honest it looks totally er dry! the tank it was in had no food or water just a heat lamp. the only part of its body i can see is a bit of foot and that looks really dark and hard i have placed it in some warm water and only had a small amount of movement any ideas?


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hahaha one can hope  I'm all full on snails for now... at about 25 + babies lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Saaaaammmme


:lol2: I think I may get addicted as well. Do you have any aquatic snails? Not sure if I'll ever get aquatics, I like them, but not enough space for a tank. I want to get into more 'rarer' snails:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

They can go into a kind of hibernation, if you let it soak for a bit exactly like you've done, pop it in a moist tank with food and a bit of warmth, and hopefully it'll liven up


----------



## janeb

thanks will keep an eye on it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> :lol2: I think I may get addicted as well. Do you have any aquatic snails? Not sure if I'll ever get aquatics, I like them, but not enough space for a tank. I want to get into more 'rarer' snails:2thumb:


Nope, no aquatic's, same reason as you lol, no space for a tank and filter's and things... and water just makes more work  Same on the rarer ones, managed to find a couple of Tigers a while ago which I'm chuffed about and are by far my favorites lol. a ovum or 2 would be goooooood.... and a margie or 2 too, but they'll have to wait lol. Other than that... hameli at the moment, so hopefully rodatzi's from them, then (fingers crossed) jadatzi's from them and the jade's I got today  Still learning though, as I find things out plans and ideas go and change! lol
: victory:


----------



## janeb

what sort of plants can you keep in a snail tank?


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nope, no aquatic's, same reason as you lol, no space for a tank and filter's and things... and water just makes more work  Same on the rarer ones, managed to find a couple of Tigers a while ago which I'm chuffed about and are by far my favorites lol. a ovum or 2 would be goooooood.... and a margie or 2 too, but they'll have to wait lol. Other than that... hameli at the moment, so hopefully rodatzi's from them, then (fingers crossed) jadatzi's from them and the jade's I got today  Still learning though, as I find things out plans and ideas go and change! lol
> : victory:


Yes, I thought that aswell - too much work, just didn't want to admit, it'd make out I'm lazy!!:blush: Wouldn't mind getting some C.Hermoralis(something like that) I like small snails, not too keen on the big'uns. I don't mind them when there babies though


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Anything you put in there wont last long


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Yes, I thought that aswell - too much work, just didn't want to admit, it'd make out I'm lazy!!:blush: Wouldn't mind getting some C.Hermoralis(something like that) I like small snails, not too keen on the big'uns. I don't mind them when there babies though


hahahahaha I'm quite happy to admit I'm lazy  Try subulata octana and p. bidens, their both pretty small but still quite different  I like the big'uns, monstrous things


----------



## Tommy123

I'll search these up, and let you know what I find, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha no problem, I have p. bidens in my invert album


----------



## Pleco07

janeb said:


> what sort of plants can you keep in a snail tank?


Anything thats plastic


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahahahaha I'm quite happy to admit I'm lazy  Try subulata octana and p. bidens, their both pretty small but still quite different  I like the big'uns, monstrous things


The octana are exactly what I'm looking for, can't find any, but there's been some on eBay recently:2thumb: The others, can't find anything whatsoever about them, except wiki. So there a no, but the octana :hmm: 
Thanks for that, know any others by any chance?:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

not off the top of my head lol. I'm kinda hoping the p. bidens I have will lay some nice shiny eggs for me eventually... Their pretty easy to keep, but getting em seems tricky lol.


----------



## Tommy123

Wow, just seen yours! If you ever get babies I'll probaly reserve some :2thumb: Have you got any octana?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

nahh, someone said they were selling but never got back to me. Think I saw some on preloved though lol.

Just realised... my drop box is broken... took me too long to notice that.


----------



## Tommy123

Oohh, I think AnythingWithAShell has some - doesn't she?

Sorry If I'm stupid, but whats a drop box?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Oohh, I think AnythingWithAShell has some - doesn't she?
> 
> Sorry If I'm stupid, but whats a drop box?


Didn't think so... shall ask her when she's about next  The drop menu thing in the sig, you got one  lol


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Didn't think so... shall ask her when she's about next  The drop menu thing in the sig, you got one  lol


I'll PM her.. oo, I thought you mean like a box to keep snails in:lol2::blush:


----------



## janeb

hi does any one have a ACHATINA MARGINATA for sale? would take a baby


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> hi does any one have a ACHATINA MARGINATA for sale? would take a baby


The species you're looking for is actually an archachatina, not an achatina, and there are quite a few varieties - it's a good idea to know which you want (and which you have room for - they vary hugely in size.)

There's not a lot of margies available at the moment because people aren't willing to risk them in the post until the weather turns. I think there's a few on eBay, but you might have better luck in a few weeks


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> I'll PM her.. oo, I thought you mean like a box to keep snails in:lol2::blush:


:roll2: not quite lol. Anyone here use exoterra's for snails? I want the big ones they do, the 3 footers lol, but I bet they'll set ya back a bundle. Need something front opening ideally


----------



## Tommy123

I'm now really wanting some S.Octana:2thumb: Now to persuade parents for more!:whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :roll2: not quite lol. Anyone here use exoterra's for snails? I want the big ones they do, the 3 footers lol, but I bet they'll set ya back a bundle. Need something front opening ideally


Never used exos as im a cheap skate and get most of my glass tanks for free (freecycle). Can you not just find an old fish tank or even buy one (will be cheaper than an exo) and put it on its side and add runners, plinth and doors, i had one like that years ago....i like making things tho


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> I'm now really wanting some S.Octana:2thumb: Now to persuade parents for more!:whistling2:


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=Subulina+octana&ndsp=18&hl=en&start=18
:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=Subulina+octana&ndsp=18&hl=en&start=18
> :2thumb:


Gorgeous! There's been some on eBay recently, I'm hoping to get the next lot that goes on:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> Never used exos as im a cheap skate and get most of my glass tanks for free (freecycle). Can you not just find an old fish tank or even buy one (will be cheaper than an exo) and put it on its side and add runners, plinth and doors, i had one like that years ago....i like making things tho


:gasp: genius!!! Think I shall have to investigate this idea... Thank you! :2thumb:



Tommy123 said:


> Gorgeous! There's been some on eBay recently, I'm hoping to get the next lot that goes on:2thumb:


hahahahaha yeah I heard bout the ebay ones... will see if any more turn up lol.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp: genius!!! Think I shall have to investigate this idea... Thank you! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha yeah I heard bout the ebay ones... will see if any more turn up lol.


Will you be bidding? I need to persuade mum first, soo she may say no:bash: Let's hope not though:2thumb: I really do quite like them:whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

The fulica in my sig, has finally died. Been detriorating (sp?) over the last couple of weeks, its done alright got to 5yrs old

As you can see shell has turn really yellow over the last week or so...


----------



## Tommy123

Pleco07 said:


> The fulica in my sig, has finally died. Been detriorating (sp?) over the last couple of weeks, its done alright got to 5yrs old
> 
> As you can see shell has turn really yellow over the last week or so...
> image


Really sorry hear that  She was gorgeous though:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Will you be bidding? I need to persuade mum first, soo she may say no:bash: Let's hope not though:2thumb: I really do quite like them:whistling2:


maybe 
depends tbh on my money and things, will have to see lol.



Pleco07 said:


> The fulica in my sig, has finally died. Been detriorating (sp?) over the last couple of weeks, its done alright got to 5yrs old
> 
> As you can see shell has turn really yellow over the last week or so...
> image


Bummer... that some serious color change in that shell....


----------



## janeb

the ones on ebay at the min are labelled ACHATINA MARGINATA thats why im asking. i have a 3 foot tank waiting to be taken over by snails


----------



## labmad

sorry to hear it stefan - looked a cracker 



Pleco07 said:


> The fulica in my sig, has finally died. Been detriorating (sp?) over the last couple of weeks, its done alright got to 5yrs old
> 
> As you can see shell has turn really yellow over the last week or so...
> image


----------



## labmad

janeb said:


> the ones on ebay at the min are labelled ACHATINA MARGINATA thats why im asking. i have a 3 foot tank waiting to be taken over by snails


who's the seller matey?....just looked

seem a tad pricey at £7.99 to me, and thats just a starting bid......

'd hang on a bit, more choice and better prices wll be around in the next few weeks or so


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> maybe
> depends tbh on my money and things, will have to see lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer... that some serious color change in that shell....


Looks like there is some competition in the air:Na_Na_Na_Na: i'll be paying a £10, so, I think I'll win them?:whistling2: :lol2: I've suddenly been REALLY attracted to them....:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha greedy  will have to see...


----------



## janeb

hi its acannaman seams to have sold a few. and has a few listed


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> haha greedy  will have to see...


I may not be buying them now:Na_Na_Na_Na: Unless AnythingWithAShell has none for sale. Just PM'd her, hoping she has some spare:whistling2: Do you think you could mix groves and octana?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> The fulica in my sig, has finally died. Been detriorating (sp?) over the last couple of weeks, its done alright got to 5yrs old
> 
> As you can see shell has turn really yellow over the last week or so...
> image


So sorry to hear that Stefan. 5 years is good though 

And I do indeed have S. octana. Need to get some pics though.


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> the ones on ebay at the min are labelled ACHATINA MARGINATA thats why im asking. i have a 3 foot tank waiting to be taken over by snails


They're inaccurately labelled, then  The pictures show the clear archachatina shell shape.

Are you planning a mixed tank, or one lovely margie colony?


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> The fulica in my sig, has finally died. Been detriorating (sp?) over the last couple of weeks, its done alright got to 5yrs old
> 
> As you can see shell has turn really yellow over the last week or so...
> image


That change is amazing... RIP snailie.


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> So sorry to hear that Stefan. 5 years is good though
> 
> And I do indeed have S. octana. Need to get some pics though.


 
Speak of the devil  :whistling2::lol2: Pm'd ya  x


----------



## janeb

hi i want a few diff types i have 5 fulica at the min and i am awaiting arrival of a abbino fulica and a roditz im wanting a big snail but not sure on what they are called etc only been into this a week.


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> That change is amazing... RIP snailie.


It is considering the one on the far right of the bowl is the same snail...















Enjoying Fosters :whistling2:


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> hi i want a few diff types i have 5 fulica at the min and i am awaiting arrival of a abbino fulica and a roditz im wanting a big snail but not sure on what they are called etc only been into this a week.


In which case, I hope you don't mind me pointing out that margies (of any variety) don't enjoy the conditions fulica are usually kept at - they like it warmer and wetter. They're not ideal tank-mates.

The biggest snails in captivity are achatina achatina (tiger snails) and archachatina marginata var. ovum. (Both of which need warm and wet.) Occasionally individually achatina reticulata make it that size too, and in theory marginata var. marginata too, but I've been looking for the last for years and haven't got there yet


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> It is considering the one on the far right of the bowl is the same snail...



I've seen shells go paler/whitish towards the end but this is very intriguing  Now I'm curious as to what my fulis will do when their time comes.


----------



## janeb

ok so i keep them separate as i loove them are the ones on ebay the ones that get big?


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> ok so i keep them separate as i loove them are the ones on ebay the ones that get big?


I took a look - if that's a picture of the actual snails and not a stock picture, then they're archachatina marginata var. suturalis, which usually get to about 12cm. I've got one 14cm but he's a bit of a freak 

If you want the var. ovum (the largest variety commonly found) then you need to look for some that don't have pink tips and do have orange/apricot coloured columellas.


----------



## Tommy123

Hi all again!
Right, do you think you can mix c.nemoralis, and s.octana?

Tom


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

just get 2 different tubs... would be easier


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

grannykins said:


> Got my baby jades from Pleco07! Here they are :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Arent they beautiful!


They're gorgeous, I shall hopefully have some from him next week when I have money :mf_dribble:



Tommy123 said:


> Do you have any aquatic snails? Not sure if I'll ever get aquatics, I like them, but not enough space for a tank. I want to get into more 'rarer' snails:2thumb:


Go aquatic!!!! They're seriously ace, & as for rarity, try attempting to get all the colour varients of _P.bridgesii/diffusa_ :gasp: They apparantly come in colours I've never even heard of :yeahright:

Sorry to hear about your big guy Stefan


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> They're gorgeous, I shall hopefully have some from him next week when I have money :mf_dribble:
> 
> Go aquatic!!!! They're seriously ace, & as for rarity, try attempting to get all the colour varients of _P.bridgesii/diffusa_ :gasp: They apparantly come in colours I've never even heard of :yeahright:


the adults are even nicer  

ahahahahaha! what colors would they be then? I had to google the name to figure what they are :blush:
i wanna go aquatic, just not got the space... or money for fish tank, filter, and all the other kit and kaboodle lol.


----------



## Tommy123

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> They're gorgeous, I shall hopefully have some from him next week when I have money :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Go aquatic!!!! They're seriously ace, & as for rarity, try attempting to get all the colour varients of _P.bridgesii/diffusa_ :gasp: They apparantly come in colours I've never even heard of :yeahright:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your big guy Stefan


Yeah, I'd love aqautic, but not got space or money to keep them. I'd love a communalISH tank, like shrimp, snails and fish!:2thumb:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> the adults are even nicer
> 
> ahahahahaha! what colors would they be then? I had to google the name to figure what they are :blush:
> i wanna go aquatic, just not got the space... or money for fish tank, filter, and all the other kit and kaboodle lol.


Yeah, same reason as you. Hopefully the groves will come today  :no1:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Fingers crossed for your Groves!


----------



## Pleco07

I went aquatic for a while, they are super interesting more so than landies. I kept tropical fish for years so Ive always had filters and pumps etc laying around, so wasnt any extra cost.
But in the end I decided to stick to landies, plus my tigers will look so much better in there eventually :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> I went aquatic for a while, they are super interesting more so than landies. I kept tropical fish for years so Ive always had filters and pumps etc laying around, so wasnt any extra cost.
> But in the end I decided to stick to landies, plus my tigers will look so much better in there eventually :whistling2:


I love how fast they are! And how much apple snails look like wiazrds or old men 

But yes, you do need that big tank for your tigers!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> the adults are even nicer
> 
> ahahahahaha! what colors would they be then? I had to google the name to figure what they are :blush:
> i wanna go aquatic, just not got the space... or money for fish tank, filter, and all the other kit and kaboodle lol.


Well I used to have fish tanks & one day I bought one snail to go in there.....now all three tanks are mainly aquatic snail tanks :blush: I still have some fish, but they're only my old original ones, or whatever babies they've produced. I have guppies in with the Rams though as they're meant to be good for keeping snail mites down. 
Colours of Apple snails??? Lots!! Apple Snail Colors: Bridgesii Color Basics I don't even have half the colours around!!

Bought a waterfall type filter t'other day & set it up this morning. The bubble stream hasn't been free of paragliding Apples since :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

I never had snails, even if I bought them to add to my fish tanks my shoal of clown loach would polish them off in seconds


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Fingers crossed for your Groves!


Ahh, your fingers weren't crossed enough  They didn't come, he sent me an email to say he's been very unwell, and they'll be sent out monday:2thumb: So should be here next wednesday ish:mf_dribble:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Ahh, your fingers weren't crossed enough  They didn't come, he sent me an email to say he's been very unwell, and they'll be sent out monday:2thumb: So should be here next wednesday ish:mf_dribble:


Ah well, that's not so bad if they're not stuck in the post. Did you mention packaging them with substrate?


----------



## grannykins

Sorry to be thick, but I'm a snail newbie. What does 'var' mean when talking about different types of snails?


----------



## Dusk

var. is short for varient/variation, so an archachatina marginata var. ovum is the ovum subset of the archachatina marginata species  

Sometimes the varients are very similar, sometimes very different - I think margies are the most diverse GALS species in captivity at the moment, with the var. ovum reaching three times the shell length of say, var. clenchi.


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Colours of Apple snails??? Lots!! Apple Snail Colors: Bridgesii Color Basics I don't even have half the colours around!!


Ooh, a very useful page... I've been on a quest for a solid purple for years no and am still no closer! I keep hoping one will be born in my tank from the various more common purple forms I have, but no luck yet.

The black or dark-striped snails often sold as 'black apple snails' usually turn out to be pomacea canaliculata or insularum rather than bridgesii, so that's another quest


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> Ooh, a very useful page... I've been on a quest for a solid purple for years no and am still no closer! I keep hoping one will be born in my tank from the various more common purple forms I have, but no luck yet.
> 
> The black or dark-striped snails often sold as 'black apple snails' usually turn out to be pomacea canaliculata or insularum rather than bridgesii, so that's another quest


It's a good page to keep bookmarked for looking colours up quickly, although the picture they have for 'Dark Burgundy' is what I'd call a chestnut :hmm:

Talking of which, I thought my one & only chestnut was far to small to be breeding, but she seemed to be at least attempting naughties with a pink striped today :whistling2: The chestnut was on the bottom & the pink certainly had the correct appendages out, so who knows??? Time will tell :mf_dribble:

I only keep bridgesii & Marisia atm, would love to have room to set up more tanks for different species though. A solid purple would be great, as would one of the olives mentioned on that page, although I've never even seen a picture of one of those


----------



## DarkCarmen

after reading through the whole thread which is an excellent read by the way. I'm gonna start getting some things together to keep a few gals.
I use to play with snails in the garden when I was younger ( I'm sure some of you must have done to) always loved snails didn't realise how easy they were to keep, but first i gotta get that new snail book on amazon to read up more.

I almost got some aquatic sails last year but worked out it would cost too much but out of curiosity CoinOperatedGirl what is the tank you keeps yours in? think your one of the few on here with aquatic snails
I know the bigger the tank the better as i may have rooms for tank just need to test units for weight

thanks all for sharing your info and snails


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Appologies in advance for rubbish typing, I've had a few :cheers:



DarkCarmen said:


> after reading through the whole thread which is an excellent read by the way. I'm gonna start getting some things together to keep a few gals.


Reading the whole thread must have taken some time :lol2:



> I use to play with snails in the garden when I was younger ( I'm sure some of you must have done to) always loved snails didn't realise how easy they were to keep, but first i gotta get that new snail book on amazon to read up more.


New snail book? Oooo...do tell.
Yeah, me & Dawn (AnythingWithAShell) have talked of our childhood fondness for housing garden snail in dollshouses & home made twig & leaf buildings before :2thumb:



> I almost got some aquatic sails last year but worked out it would cost too much but out of curiosity CoinOperatedGirl what is the tank you keeps yours in? think your one of the few on here with aquatic snails
> I know the bigger the tank the better as i may have rooms for tank just need to test units for weight
> 
> thanks all for sharing your info and snails


Well I have 3 tanks mostly dedicated to aquatic snails :blush: I have a small 12x12x12 (28L) cube which I just use for small hatchling snails, picked it up for a whole £10 from a cheapy discount shop place - with a Elite Stingray filter (very gentle, no danger of baby smails being sucked in) & a 50w heater meant for a bio-orb, a 18x12x12 (45L) clearseal for my Giant Ramshorns _(Marisia cornuarietis)_ which also has some guppies in as they apparantly eat the water mites which can cause a problem with snails, & I then have a 24x18x12 (85L) random tank (got it 2nd hand, no brand stickers) which has my adult Apple Snails in along with 4 refugee tetra fish & a homeless pleco. Stocking wise, just use your common sense....some care sheets will say stuff like 'you must have at least 5L per snail or the great snail god with slime you to death' & stuff, but if it doesn't look overcrowded it probably isn't, as long as you take into consideration the size whatever snails you go for grow to. Don't forget that if you have Apple snails (my particular favourite) they like to come out of the water for a wander & also to lay eggs, so the tanks should have a gap of an inch or two between the water level & the (strongish) lid - which you must have otherwise you'll be finding snails halfway across your room as I did once - the little wotsits had pushed the lid off (!) & gone for a hike.
For the bigger two tanks I use Claerseal filters, because they come with a nifty little attatchment which lets you turn a regular filter into a waterfall/water spray type thingy, which snails, Apples in particular seem to love playing with - floating about on the bubble & stuff. I doubt I paid more than £70ish all in all for any one tank, just keep an eye on classified adds & gumtree if you have one in your area. 

I can't even remember the exact question you asked now!!1 :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*looks* Oh yes, the bigger you can go the better, but remember, however big your first tank is, you'll soon get addicted & want another :whistling2:

Also, I seem to remember that 1litre of water weighs 1lb, so find something heavy & pop that on the units for a while (or stand on it), if it can hold that, you should in theory be fine. 

Phew. I hope that made sense, I shall have another look tomorrow & translate whater it is I mean into sober english.

Bottoms up!!!!!!


----------



## janeb

hi all i need help the snail as mentioned has not moved since i got it as below really



janeb said:


> hi i need some advice, i bought a gals today from a pet shop and to be honest it looks totally er dry! the tank it was in had no food or water just a heat lamp. the only part of its body i can see is a bit of foot and that looks really dark and hard i have placed it in some warm water and only had a small amount of movement any ideas?


----------



## Pleco07

DarkCarmen said:


> after reading through the whole thread which is an excellent read by the way.


WOW, you read the whole thread :gasp: not all in one go surely?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

janeb said:


> hi all i need help the snail as mentioned has not moved since i got it as below really


How's your temperature and humidity? All I could suggest is giving it plenty of warm baths. If you keep bathing it, changing the water when it gets cold, then hopefully it will come right out of it's shell eventually, and it may eat something after a bath. 

Has it sealed itself up inside the shell at all? If it has, this would be easily noticeable when you look, they form a thick-ish crisp membrane over the shell opening. 

Do you know for sure it hasn't moved about while you've been sleeping? They do tend to come alive more in the evenings/through the night. That's when mine do most of their eating and making a mess! 



Pleco07 said:


> WOW, you read the whole thread :gasp: not all in one go surely?


When I first found this thread, I read about 30 pages, then started clicking random pages and just reading them and looking at the pics!

:no1: Fair play to you if you did read the whole lot, you're more patient than me!


----------



## janeb

AnythingWithAShell said:


> How's your temperature and humidity? All I could suggest is giving it plenty of warm baths. If you keep bathing it, changing the water when it gets cold, then hopefully it will come right out of it's shell eventually, and it may eat something after a bath.
> _temp and humidity are fine. _
> 
> Has it sealed itself up inside the shell at all? If it has, this would be easily noticeable when you look, they form a thick-ish crisp membrane over the shell opening.
> _no sealed as yet_
> 
> Do you know for sure it hasn't moved about while you've been sleeping? They do tend to come alive more in the evenings/through the night. That's when mine do most of their eating and making a mess!
> _ it has not moved as its in excatly the same spot as when i 1st put it in the tank_
> 
> 
> thanks for the help


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Try keeping him in a warm bath until he comes out. Do you know how old he is? Don't want to bum you out, but I find they tend to act like this when they're on their way to the next life, if all other environmental conditions are fine


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ah well, that's not so bad if they're not stuck in the post. Did you mention packaging them with substrate?


Atleast they'll come! I didn't, i'll have to message them


----------



## booboo30

stephenie191 said:


> I know they're are some owners out there and i thought why not start a thread for us lot. Because i'm sick of posting snail thread after snail thread:blush:
> 
> I have Achantina Fulica (around 17 babies) and 2 albino Fulica Ducky and peatree.
> Next week i'm getting another albino fulica to go with Ducky and Peatree and a pair of panthera somthing or other.
> 
> It would be good if everyone posted pics of set-ups/snails.
> 
> Hope to see pics soon : victory:


hi 
i have snails i have 4 albino jades, 2 ireds, 3 tigers 1 of which is a baby and other 2 my breeding pair and 3 baby fulica 1 is albino and then just 2 fulica i have pic but dont know how to put them on here.


----------



## Pleco07

booboo30 said:


> hi
> i have snails i have 4 albino jades, 2 ireds, 3 tigers 1 of which is a baby and other 2 my breeding pair and 3 baby fulica 1 is albino and then just 2 fulica i have pic but dont know how to put them on here.


Posting pics...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> It's a good page to keep bookmarked for looking colours up quickly, although the picture they have for 'Dark Burgundy' is what I'd call a chestnut :hmm:


And on the topic of rare-coloured apple snails, there's a listing on eBay right now that claims to be a black pomacea bridgesii:

1 x Live water Black apple Snail Tropical Coldwater on eBay (end time 20-Feb-10 20:53:03 GMT)

But I checked with the seller for a physical description, and it's definitely *not* a bridgesii - most likely p. canaliculata.

I do wish people wouldn't do that :devil:


----------



## janeb

hi all i have a snail in my album can anyone tell me what it is from the pic sorry i dont know how to add it on to here thanks


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Reptile Forums UK - janeb's Album: snail - Picture

this one? 

go to the photo and copy the second code at the bottom of the photo, then come paste it here 

very nice snail 

kind of looks like it's got that tiger's V going on at the back end there, but I'm no expert on identifying em


----------



## janeb

do you kno what sort it is?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

well it looks kinda like the V a tiger's got is there up the back. But I'm not an expert, so cant say for sure. Pleco or Dusk will be able to say for sure


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> well it looks kinda like the V a tiger's got is there up the back. But I'm not an expert, so cant say for sure. Pleco or Dusk will be able to say for sure




Doesn't look like a tiger, looks like an archachatina species to me. Janeb, you might find this page useful to determine achatina or archachatina:

Achatina/Archachatina Identification [Pet Snails]

If it's the latter, then we can look at other specific features to ID it properly


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Haha! well, shows what I know


----------



## janeb

it was labelled as a *marginata ovum could this be right?*


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

janeb said:


> it was labelled as a *marginata ovum could this be right?*


If it is, I would quite like to know where you got that beastie?


----------



## DarkCarmen

thanks all it took a good few nights to read through thread I may have skimmed some parts but still found some very useful info. I need to go over it again to take note of sites and products.
the snail book well i say new it was new last year Snail (Animal): Amazon.co.uk: Peter Williams: Books someone did mention it on here and did see it in practical reptile keeping last year and it looks really interesting as haven't been able to finds decent book on snails.
thank you for sharing info on your tanks CoinOperatedGirl and it all made sense. nice to get idea of rough size although think i need to do bit more research but would like to get apple snails or even look into sulawesi elephant snails i saw them in artical of pratical fishkeeping last year and was like :gasp: i would love to own them, but alas more research needed on aquatic front and to test my side cabinet.
but at mo starting to gather stuff for land snails
thanks all


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

You read all this :gasp: that's a lot of... well, reading! 

What kind of set up you after?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

It is a lot of reading  I never made it that far, too impatient! I did read most of it though, i reckon!


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> it was labelled as a *marginata ovum could this be right?*


It's definitely got the right shell shape and size and skin texture to be a margie of some sort. To check it's an ovum, what you need to do is look at the columella...

(see here: Identifying Your Snail [Pet Snails] This will show you which bit to look at.)

You may have to gently poke the snail to make it retract a little - don't worry, that won't hurt it - the columella for an ovum is anywhere between bright orange and white-tinged-with-apricot. The second most likely colour is some shade of pink, which would (probably) make it a var suturalis.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Haha! well, shows what I know


Hehe... if you're mostly familiar with achatina snails, then a V on the tail is a definite sign that it's a tiger; they're the only achatina species to have that.

Unfortunately, however, *all* the archachatina species have it, so it's of less use there as an identifier


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, I only have achatina... well, minus the littleuns :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

but that's only something I picked up from this thread... I can't ID snails for... well, for anything  Maybe one day I'll be that good  lol 



Dusk said:


> Hehe... if you're mostly familiar with achatina snails, then a V on the tail is a definite sign that it's a tiger; they're the only achatina species to have that.
> 
> Unfortunately, however, *all* the archachatina species have it, so it's of less use there as an identifier


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol, I only have achatina... well, minus the littleuns :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> but that's only something I picked up from this thread... I can't ID snails for... well, for anything  Maybe one day I'll be that good  lol


What are your little ones? 

The key to identification, you see, is to keep far too many kinds of snails. Mmhmm. All in the name of science, of course


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> What are your little ones?
> 
> The key to identification, you see, is to keep far too many kinds of snails. Mmhmm. All in the name of science, of course


p. bidens and C. nemoralis  

Ahh... of course! i knew there was a reason I needed to get more snails! 

Margies next... :whistling2: When there's more money... and a rack or something... never enough space...


----------



## grannykins

Can I be a bit thick and ask how you pronounce the 'ch' in achinata and archachinata? Is it a soft sound as in 'cheese' or a hard sound as in 'ache'?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I say it in my head as ack-a-teen-a, but I have no idea if that's actually right!


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> It is a lot of reading  I never made it that far, too impatient! I did read most of it though, i reckon!


I do abit everyday, on page 113 at the moment:blush::whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191

I can't belive this thread is still going! :gasp: I don't come on here that much now but popped on to check my pm's and found this! 

I don't think i've ever made a thread that lasted this long, quite happy their are this many snaily people out there


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I think this thread will last forever Stephenie  Or at least as long as RFUK does!

Ultimate thread win :no1:


----------



## Tommy123

I've done 135 posts on this! A great thread for newbie snail keepers, such as myself!


----------



## stephenie191

Aww thanks guys! 

I don't have any myself anymore, with 3 dogs, the snake, 2 mini lops (plus babies) and 2 guinea pigs on the way i don't think i'd have time :blush:

Would love some Reti's again. Not the albino, just the normal. I love their black face and they're the friendliest breed by far :no1:


----------



## Tommy123

stephenie191 said:


> Aww thanks guys!
> 
> I don't have any myself anymore, with 3 dogs, the snake, 2 mini lops (plus babies) and 2 guinea pigs on the way i don't think i'd have time :blush:
> 
> Would love some Reti's again. Not the albino, just the normal. I love their black face and they're the friendliest breed by far :no1:


Aw! I'm getting my first on tuesday or wednesday, some C.Nemoralis, hoping also to get some S.Octana! :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> p. bidens and C. nemoralis


Aww, tiny bitty ones then


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> I do abit everyday, on page 113 at the moment:blush::whistling2:


Haha, I've not read much before I started posting tbh... but then, I think I first posted on this one when it was in the single hundreds of pages  



stephenie191 said:


> I can't belive this thread is still going! :gasp: I don't come on here that much now but popped on to check my pm's and found this!
> 
> I don't think i've ever made a thread that lasted this long, quite happy their are this many snaily people out there


If I were to be honest... This thread got my interest in snails going :blush: Started reading it, seeing pictures... then did my research, and got my first 2 fulica not all that long later 



AnythingWithAShell said:


> I think this thread will last forever Stephenie  Or at least as long as RFUK does!
> 
> Ultimate thread win :no1:


One can hope :2thumb: by far the friendliest thread around  One of a minority with no bickering or rudeness on it anywhere! 



stephenie191 said:


> Aww thanks guys!
> 
> I don't have any myself anymore, with 3 dogs, the snake, 2 mini lops (plus babies) and 2 guinea pigs on the way i don't think i'd have time :blush:
> 
> Would love some Reti's again. Not the albino, just the normal. I love their black face and they're the friendliest breed by far :no1:


Shame :whistling2: I had wondered about the retic's, my 2 are far easier to handle than any of my others, they don't shy away at all when I pick them up, their up the arm off for a gander without a second thought!


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Haha, I've not read much before I started posting tbh... but then, I think I first posted on this one when it was in the single hundreds of pages
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to be honest... This thread got my interest in snails going :blush: Started reading it, seeing pictures... then did my research, and got my first 2 fulica not all that long later
> 
> 
> 
> One can hope :2thumb: by far the friendliest thread around  One of a minority with no bickering or rudeness on it anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> Shame :whistling2: I had wondered about the retic's, my 2 are far easier to handle than any of my others, they don't shy away at all when I pick them up, their up the arm off for a gander without a second thought!


I've pretty much given up though tbh:lol2: Just wondering, I know it's off topic but are you going to Hamm? Also how's the C.Nemoralis?:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> I've pretty much given up though tbh:lol2: Just wondering, I know it's off topic but are you going to Hamm? Also how's the C.Nemoralis?:whistling2:


haha I would  

naahhhh i couldnt afford it as much as i'd love to. Even if i could afford to get there, I wouldnt have enough left to come back with anything... lol. Just spent near £100 on the 8-monthly-bulb change cycle and lights for the new viv stack lol. you going? 

They're growing lol. Moved em up to a small RUB now, it's still a small tub, but their too small for much else atm methinks. Their next to the 3 baby hameli that'll be giving me some rodatzi's by next year (fingers crossed) 
where it's nice and warm


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> haha I would
> 
> naahhhh i couldnt afford it as much as i'd love to. Even if i could afford to get there, I wouldnt have enough left to come back with anything... lol. Just spent near £100 on the 8-monthly-bulb change cycle and lights for the new viv stack lol. you going?
> 
> They're growing lol. Moved em up to a small RUB now, it's still a small tub, but their too small for much else atm methinks. Their next to the 3 baby hameli that'll be giving me some rodatzi's by next year (fingers crossed)
> where it's nice and warm


I'm hopefully going, not sure as yet...
lol, can't wait to get mine:flrt:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> And on the topic of rare-coloured apple snails, there's a listing on eBay right now that claims to be a black pomacea bridgesii:
> 
> 1 x Live water Black apple Snail Tropical Coldwater on eBay (end time 20-Feb-10 20:53:03 GMT)
> 
> But I checked with the seller for a physical description, and it's definitely *not* a bridgesii - most likely p. canaliculata.
> 
> I do wish people wouldn't do that :devil:


I saw that, it did rasie an eyebrow. Hopeing to win a few of the blue briggs that are on there atm. 



DarkCarmen said:


> thanks all it took a good few nights to read through thread I may have skimmed some parts but still found some very useful info. I need to go over it again to take note of sites and products.
> the snail book well i say new it was new last year Snail (Animal): Amazon.co.uk: Peter Williams: Books someone did mention it on here and did see it in practical reptile keeping last year and it looks really interesting as haven't been able to finds decent book on snails.
> thank you for sharing info on your tanks CoinOperatedGirl and it all made sense. nice to get idea of rough size although think i need to do bit more research but would like to get apple snails or even look into sulawesi elephant snails i saw them in artical of pratical fishkeeping last year and was like :gasp: i would love to own them, but alas more research needed on aquatic front and to test my side cabinet.
> but at mo starting to gather stuff for land snails
> thanks all


Oh yeah, I was the one who posted about it on here :blush: It's not got much about caring for snails, but it's got a load of interesting stuff about snails in different cultures & art & stuff.
Elephant snails are great! Although I only have one left now  I'd love to get some more when I have room for a dedicated tank.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> I'm hopefully going, not sure as yet...
> lol, can't wait to get mine:flrt:


:censor: you! :devil::devil: If I went... I'd end up with a small loans worth of debt to the bank, and a pair of blue tongues, among other things.


----------



## Pleco07

Finally got my tigers into their new tank (been waiting for substrate to be delivered -logistical problem)

























Just gotta dig out some of the foliage I stashed away for them


----------



## Reptilover

Mine just laid a large clutch, maybe 75-100 white/yellow eggs :2thumb:

I'll post pictures soon, and in about 3 weeks when they've all hatched. Give us a shout, or better yet, a PM, if your interested. Free - Postage cost only. I'll get back to whoever PM'd me when they are hatched.

:2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> Finally got my tigers into their new tank (been waiting for substrate to be delivered -logistical problem)


What beauties


----------



## Pleco07

Dusk said:


> What beauties


Thank you


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> Finally got my tigers into their new tank (been waiting for substrate to be delivered -logistical problem)
> 
> image
> image
> image
> Just gotta dig out some of the foliage I stashed away for them


Wowzer  beauties. 

How do you manage to keep em warm? don't see a heat mat... :whistling2:

Gunna have to get me a tank like that when my pair are bigger


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Wowzer  beauties.
> 
> How do you manage to keep em warm? don't see a heat mat... :whistling2:
> 
> Gunna have to get me a tank like that when my pair are bigger


My room is extra ordinarily warm anyway what with the reps in it, no window and its in the middle of the house. Im planning on eventually giving the tank a heatmat but im moving pretty soon so I'll be doing it once ive moved.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ah I see, fair enough then  Do they manage ok at lower temps then? I read they prefer it up in high 20's low 30's? Or is it really that hot in your rep room? XD I'm so nosey! sorry


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ah I see, fair enough then  Do they manage ok at lower temps then? I read they prefer it up in high 20's low 30's? Or is it really that hot in your rep room? XD I'm so nosey! sorry


It hangs around 26C in here


----------



## labmad

Cracking tigers Stefan  - how big are they mate - hard to scale in pics, if i was to guess i'd go for 4-5 inch, looking forward to mine getting BIG daddies


----------



## grannykins

Great looking tigers, and I like your set up. Collecting ideas to make my set ups better as my little family grow up.


----------



## janeb

just looking in my snail tank and one of the snails has a yellow thing pointing out from the side of its head!!! any ideas??? it goes back in


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

janeb said:


> just looking in my snail tank and one of the snails has a yellow thing pointing out from the side of its head!!! any ideas??? it goes back in


It's a bit randy 

Nothing to worry about!


----------



## janeb

cool at least im doing something right! hopefully there maybe baby snails soon yey!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

The babies are deliciously cute! But be warned, you could end up with a LOT


----------



## janeb

oh i will. planning on only keeping a few. got 4 new snails coming tomorrow so now that make 8


----------



## Tommy123

Ok, they come! Five of them! Mum put them in the tank, they're so small! Except 1 of them is next to the lettuce in it's shell, 3 are under the lettuce, I'm getting worried they are dead  And the other one is racing around, wish they were all like that, I'm worried.  
Please help.


----------



## Dusk

It can take them a while to start looking around after a trip in the post. I'd give them a while before you start worrying


----------



## Pleco07

labmad said:


> Cracking tigers Stefan  - how big are they mate - hard to scale in pics, if i was to guess i'd go for 4-5 inch, looking forward to mine getting BIG daddies


Erm...only about 3" SL


----------



## Tommy123

Dusk said:


> It can take them a while to start looking around after a trip in the post. I'd give them a while before you start worrying


I'm pretty sure on of them is dead, I haven't seen it out of it shell, neither has either of my parents. I picked it up, because it was like stuck to a bit of branch, and nothing moved, happened. They've been in there tank 5 hours ish now, one of them, as I said is racing around, but the other aren't. If there stuck to something, is it a sign of life?


----------



## Dusk

If they're clinging on to something with their foot, they're still alive. When they pass, they... well, whiff a bit. It's unmistakeable. Or they're empty shells.


----------



## Tommy123

Ok, may be a sign of life... fingers crossed. Thanks, for the advice and support.  I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Tommy123

Nope, I'm 99.9% sure he's dead, I turned the lights off, and all the other are out and about. Not happy, very dissapointed. Going to email the ebay seller now and tell him.


----------



## labmad

Pleco07 said:


> Erm...only about 3" SL


ahem - pics can be deceiving....thats my excuse anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Krista

Jingle Bells everyone.

I pick up my snails tomorrow, I do hope they are ok....

The posty tried to deliver them today but I was out...*Do you think they will still be alive?* (Posted on Mon) I hope so .

We all keep looking in the EMPTY TANK hahahaha Nutters here...yup!

Jingle Bellssssss


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

janeb said:


> oh i will. planning on only keeping a few. got 4 new snails coming tomorrow so now that make 8


The collection grows  Soon you'll be looking for spaces for more tanks!



Tommy123 said:


> Ok, they come! Five of them! Mum put them in the tank, they're so small! Except 1 of them is next to the lettuce in it's shell, 3 are under the lettuce, I'm getting worried they are dead  And the other one is racing around, wish they were all like that, I'm worried.
> Please help.


Did you give them a warm bath when you unpacked them? Put them in a shallow dish of warm water and if they're alive they'll probably come right out for a nose about! 



Krista said:


> Jingle Bells everyone.
> 
> I pick up my snails tomorrow, I do hope they are ok....
> 
> The posty tried to deliver them today but I was out...*Do you think they will still be alive?* (Posted on Mon) I hope so .
> 
> We all keep looking in the EMPTY TANK hahahaha Nutters here...yup!
> 
> Jingle Bellssssss


Hopefully they'll be okay. That'll only be a couple of days, so fingers crossed. When you unpack them, give them a warm bath. They'll come out of their shells eventually if you keep it warm. They may come out really quick though. I'm sure they'll be okay though, that's not too long.


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> The collection grows  Soon you'll be looking for spaces for more tanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you give them a warm bath when you unpacked them? Put them in a shallow dish of warm water and if they're alive they'll probably come right out for a nose about!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll be okay. That'll only be a couple of days, so fingers crossed. When you unpack them, give them a warm bath. They'll come out of their shells eventually if you keep it warm. They may come out really quick though. I'm sure they'll be okay though, that's not too long.


Should I do it now? A silly question, but do I gently pick them up by there shell?
Thanks.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Yes, but DON'T pull it!!!! If they don't want to let go of whatever they're holding onto, spray a bit of (warmish) water onto them until they let go.

My Apple Snail tank now has new funky black & blue gravel :2thumb: Except for some moss it's pretty much as I want it now, so they can now settle into providing me with some babies without me sticking my hand in to move something every other day. 

Also! I just paid for my 2 Jade's from Pleco :mf_dribble: So they're imminent, just need to think of a couple of names now :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Should I do it now? A silly question, but do I gently pick them up by there shell?
> Thanks.


Very gently. I expect it's fine tbh, their native to the country and their tough little things, doubt a few days in the chill will have done it any harm. Mine took a couple of days to get up and moving, but their all alive and eating and growing well now.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Very gently. I expect it's fine tbh, their native to the country and their tough little things, doubt a few days in the chill will have done it any harm. Mine took a couple of days to get up and moving, but their all alive and eating and growing well now.


2 of them are little explorers, the other one is worn out. Another hasn't moved, and the other one is I think dead. I'm going to leave him till tomorrow, as dad said early night.  So I'll do it tomorrow. But I think it's deffinetly dead  But the others except one are doing great! The other one is probaly shy, hopefully.


----------



## grannykins

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^
> 
> Also! I just paid for my 2 Jade's from Pleco :mf_dribble: So they're imminent, just need to think of a couple of names now :hmm:


Mine are called Trevor.


----------



## Pleco07

grannykins said:


> Mine are called Trevor.


What all of them?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> What all of them?


I hope so  I'd like that.


----------



## Krista

Hi,

RAN to the post office and sped walked back in the peeing rain this morning.....nearly coughed up my lungs:lol2: 

*Cheers Dawn* :2thumb:

Ermintrude and Zebedee :flrt: have had their bath and are exploring and eating. Phewwwww!

I feel I could be on the slippery slope of wanting more! :gasp:

Quite like the Albino Snails...

Jingle Bellsssssssss


----------



## grannykins

Pleco07 said:


> What all of them?


Yes, all of them ( I now have eight). Its a good name.


----------



## Pleco07

grannykins said:


> Yes, all of them ( I now have eight). Its a good name.


 
:lol2: until recently Ive had too many to name them all, maybe I should have taken the one name fits all solution too. Not sure about Trevor though, we had a ginea pig called Trevor.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> RAN to the post office and sped walked back in the peeing rain this morning.....nearly coughed up my lungs:lol2:
> 
> *Cheers Dawn* :2thumb:
> 
> Ermintrude and Zebedee :flrt: have had their bath and are exploring and eating. Phewwwww!
> 
> I feel I could be on the slippery slope of wanting more! :gasp:
> 
> Quite like the Albino Snails...
> 
> Jingle Bellsssssssss


yay! I give you a week tops until you start seriously looking for more... 



grannykins said:


> Yes, all of them ( I now have eight). Its a good name.


:no1:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> Yes, all of them ( I now have eight). Its a good name.


 :roll2:

The two jades from Pleco have names... brian and sydney, but the rest don't yet lol. Theres too many to name! 

Was on ebay last night... did the weekly "snail" search... 

found these f2 jade/rodazi crosses, was like.. hmm think I've heard of those before :whistling2:

soon to be mine now of course


----------



## Dusk

Of course


----------



## Krista

Hi Back again uhhhh!

My Snails are now asleep, I hope!

Paranoid now....they are in my living room but I'm not sure if it is warm enough, Sorry don't know the temp!!!...Would you all recommend using a Themometer inside their tank? if so what kind?

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

I would highly recommend a thermometer in their tank - it doesn't have to be expensive, most pet shops sell those class ones with a sucker on that are used in fish tanks, those are ideal


----------



## janeb

mines an exo terra sticks on the side of your tank


----------



## Krista

Hi

Thanks for the info. I will get one tomorrow.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> mines an exo terra sticks on the side of your tank


These are cheap and easily aqailable; the downside is that they measure the temperature of the glass, not the interior.


----------



## Tommy123

Hey, about yesterday, when I thought the snail was dead, I was WRONG! There all happily out and about, it's great to watch them. One of them was on the side of there tank, was amazing to watch, there now all asleep  Thanks for all your advice etc.


----------



## Dusk

I'm glad they're all okay


----------



## Tommy123

Thanks 

I'll have to get some pictures up soon. I bought them this artificial aquarium plant, they love it


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

photos! 









when I got them 









now, with them out on my hand for the first time. their so shy!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lovely pics 

And I'm glad your snails are all okay Tommy


----------



## grannykins

Yes, glad they are all ok. Glad I got mine too - and cant wait for them to grow up!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Hey, about yesterday, when I thought the snail was dead, I was WRONG! There all happily out and about, it's great to watch them. One of them was on the side of there tank, was amazing to watch, there now all asleep  Thanks for all your advice etc.


Whoop! told ya so  It is brill watching em slime up the side of the glass isn''t it? and people say they are boring! lol. 

Thankies AWAS


----------



## DarkCarmen

don't suppose anyone's got any hatchlings (soon to hatch) or babies available now or soon?
I've had a little look on ebay and saw some but 1. I don't have an account. 2. majority seem to be selling big groups of them.
although a friend of mine does have an ebay account and said she could order for me. but I thought I'd just see what people on here have got first.

on the aquatic front leaving it for a while a want to find a set up i like, it would be a tropical tank for them if i read right. plus doing research on that and trying to find where you would get calcium enrichment for them? i can only find marine, shame the snail shop is currently shut.
also might go looking round the garden tomorrow as we had alot of rain today so i might find some snails that have come out to play

thanks all


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

DarkCarmen said:


> on the aquatic front leaving it for a while a want to find a set up i like, it would be a tropical tank for them if i read right. plus doing research on that and trying to find where you would get calcium enrichment for them? i can only find marine, shame the snail shop is currently shut.
> also might go looking round the garden tomorrow as we had alot of rain today so i might find some snails that have come out to play
> 
> thanks all


Indeed, a tropical set up. 
I had trouble finding a calcium supplement meant for tropical tanks too, there are a few things you can use, like cuttlebone or crushed eggshell, but the easiest thing IMHO is to either add a pinch of reptile calcium powder (pretty cheap to get, about £4 for a jar that'll last ages, even better if you also have reptiles that need it) or even easier Exo Terra : Products : Calcium a few drops of that - it's a water-conditioner too, so you get two essential aquatic snail things in one! Only about £4 as well :2thumb:


----------



## grannykins

Pleco07 said:


> :lol2: until recently Ive had too many to name them all, maybe I should have taken the one name fits all solution too. Not sure about Trevor though, we had a ginea pig called Trevor.


They all liked Trevor - and letting them all have the name stopped them sulking.


----------



## Lee2211

Hi guys.
I love all the pictures.
I got some new snails a few weeks ago. They're about a month old and really cute!
I quite like the look of some of those albinos :2thumb:

Also, I was wondering if it was a problem that my snails are inactive most of the time?
During the day they completely bury themselves and they come out during the night for a bit and bury themselves again. They don't eat unless I place them directly on top of their food. Help!


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Hi guys.
> I love all the pictures.
> I got some new snails a few weeks ago. They're about a month old and really cute!
> I quite like the look of some of those albinos :2thumb:
> 
> Also, I was wondering if it was a problem that my snails are inactive most of the time?
> During the day they completely bury themselves and they come out during the night for a bit and bury themselves again. They don't eat unless I place them directly on top of their food. Help!


Many snails are largely nocturnal, but it might be they're a bit cold and only getting out of bed if they have to  What species are they and what temperature are they at right now?


----------



## Lee2211

The normal Achatina Fulicia (sorry about spelling :/ )
Urhm. My room is really warm to me. But it's a fair point. I'm not sure what exact temperature. So in that case do you know where to get any cheap heat mats or a light or something. Which one would be best?

Thanks alot


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> don't suppose anyone's got any hatchlings (soon to hatch) or babies available now or soon?
> I've had a little look on ebay and saw some but 1. I don't have an account. 2. majority seem to be selling big groups of them.
> although a friend of mine does have an ebay account and said she could order for me. but I thought I'd just see what people on here have got first.
> 
> *I do  got a fair few if your interested. Gimmie a PM *
> 
> on the aquatic front leaving it for a while a want to find a set up i like, it would be a tropical tank for them if i read right. plus doing research on that and trying to find where you would get calcium enrichment for them? i can only find marine, shame the snail shop is currently shut.
> also might go looking round the garden tomorrow as we had alot of rain today so i might find some snails that have come out to play
> 
> :hmm:
> thanks all





Lee2211 said:


> The normal Achatina Fulicia (sorry about spelling :/ )
> Urhm. My room is really warm to me. But it's a fair point. I'm not sure what exact temperature. So in that case do you know where to get any cheap heat mats or a light or something. Which one would be best?
> 
> Thanks alot


If it's warm to you it should be fine for them. Is it warm all night? Get a themometer in there and give it a measure  Heat mat over light definitely.  My Fulica only really tend to come out at night (minus the jades who don't seem to care)


Ok... who outbid me on my snails!?


----------



## Pleco07

My snail news:
The video of the jade laying eggs, those eggs hatched on Tuesday....more bloody jades :lol2:
AND

My Limicolaria flammea eggs hatched during the night, not been through them yet so dont know what the hatch rate was like but there was only 14 eggs and 5 babies have made their way to the surface :2thumb:
Be interesting to see what they come out looking like as I have 3 striped and 2 whites all together, a few of them look to be striped already


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Congrats Stefan! I hope at least most of them hatched for you 

You'll have to let us see some pics!


----------



## janeb

hi all got my snails today got 2 massive margis what shall i keep them in? i was thinking storage box?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Storage box is fine


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> hi all got my snails today got 2 massive margis what shall i keep them in? i was thinking storage box?


A storage box should be fine as long as it's large enough for them, has ventilation (a few holes drilled in will do) and is warm enough - margies will need a heat mat in all but the warmest houses 

You will post pictures, I hope?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oh yes, pics are mandatory 

Especially for those of us that don't have any margies....yet


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Lovely pics
> 
> And I'm glad your snails are all okay Tommy


Thanks, they're doing great:flrt:


TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Whoop! told ya so  It is brill watching em slime up the side of the glass isn''t it? and people say they are boring! lol.
> 
> Thankies AWAS


I know, I love it! I held one the other day, it felt so relaxing, I absolutely loved it!:blush::flrt:


----------



## Lee2211

Thank you. Yes it's warm during the night due to the boiler and underfloor heating in the room. Thanks for your help :2thumb:

I'll get some pics on if you wanna look


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> I know, I love it! I held one the other day, it felt so relaxing, I absolutely loved it!:blush::flrt:


Should try it with a big'un... thats a interesting experience 



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh yes, pics are mandatory
> 
> Especially for those of us that don't have any margies....yet


Yet being key of course  marg. var ovum.. hint hint 



Lee2211 said:


> Thank you. Yes it's warm during the night due to the boiler and underfloor heating in the room. Thanks for your help :2thumb:
> 
> I'll get some pics on if you wanna look


Photos are mandatory, as AWAS said


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Should try it with a big'un... thats a interesting experience
> 
> 
> 
> Yet being key of course  marg. var ovum.. hint hint
> 
> 
> 
> Photos are mandatory, as AWAS said


Not sure I'd like that, I'm not very keen on big snails. Althoiugh I've never kept any :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha, their heavy, that's for sure. Sticky too


----------



## Dusk

Naah, the big ones are the most fun to hold


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahaha, their heavy, that's for sure. Sticky too


Oohh, not to keen on sticky:blush: I'll handle one, one day....:whistling2:


Dusk said:


> Naah, the big ones are the most fun to hold
> 
> image


Wow, that is one big snail! Not sure I'd like to hold it, my hands are tiny:blush:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yet being key of course  marg. var ovum.. hint hint


I thought maybe you had some, but then I remembered seeing a post asking who outbid you...so I'm guessing this actually relates to that..? 

Not me, I'm afraid. I'm chronically skint, as usual. Did have a little cash in paypal, but have used half of it to buy a couple of light holders, so that's me done for the moment


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Naah, the big ones are the most fun to hold
> 
> image


 that is enormous! Margie? Don't look like a Tiger lol. 



Tommy123 said:


> Oohh, not to keen on sticky:blush: I'll handle one, one day....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Wow, that is one big snail! Not sure I'd like to hold it, my hands are tiny:blush:


:lol2: that just makes it more fun. Big ones are the best!



AnythingWithAShell said:


> I thought maybe you had some, but then I remembered seeing a post asking who outbid you...so I'm guessing this actually relates to that..?
> 
> Not me, I'm afraid. I'm chronically skint, as usual. Did have a little cash in paypal, but have used half of it to buy a couple of light holders, so that's me done for the moment


nahhh no Margies yet... not got the money lol. The outbid... You got some of the f2's on ebay, I laid claim to 4 of them, and someone went and outbid me on 2 of em :devil: lol. just happens I remember the picture of the MASSIVE var ovum a while ago... that was impressive! I'm pretty skint atm though, new viv's to get up and running, plus the new snails from pleco/ebay  plus the usual things, livefood for the gang, and replacement UV tubes for em too... expensive month lol. So they gunna have to wait... at least for now :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> that is enormous! Margie? Don't look like a Tiger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: that just makes it more fun. Big ones are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> nahhh no Margies yet... not got the money lol. The outbid... You got some of the f2's on ebay, I laid claim to 4 of them, and someone went and outbid me on 2 of em :devil: lol. just happens I remember the picture of the MASSIVE var ovum a while ago... that was impressive! I'm pretty skint atm though, new viv's to get up and running, plus the new snails from pleco/ebay  plus the usual things, livefood for the gang, and replacement UV tubes for em too... expensive month lol. So they gunna have to wait... at least for now :whistling2:


I'll have to handle my mates one sometime :hmm: I suppose they aren't _that _bad:whistling2:
Hoping to get some of them S.Octana soon


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha well good. Nahh their just like a little one, only much bigger


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> haha well good. Nahh their just like a little one, only much bigger


:lol2: Do you know how big S.Octana grow? I think they look amazing:2thumb: Some on ebay at the moment:whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

S. octana only grow to around 4cm I think. Itty bitty snails  Mine are doing fine, they like sweet potato, and cucumber once it's been in their tank for a few days...:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> :lol2: Do you know how big S.Octana grow? I think they look amazing:2thumb: Some on ebay at the moment:whistling2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp: WHAT?! *goes to ebay*

*comes back unable to find them*

*finds them* 

wow, their not cheap are they? didn't expect £6.50 for some reason... too used to dealings with fulica! lol. theres some Margies on there too atm


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: WHAT?! *goes to ebay*


If you're bidding, bid smart


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> that is enormous! Margie? Don't look like a Tiger lol.


Margie Ovum.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Congrats Stefan! I hope at least most of them hatched for you
> 
> You'll have to let us see some pics!


Im sorting them out now so I'll post some pics in a sec altho they are still only tiny


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahaha I'm bad at that. If I want it, I'll often go too far...

Nahh, no money for them atm. Maybe when I've got new accommodation sorted for all the beasts I have now, running out of space as it is, need a serious reorganise lol. Thinking a stack, but want front opening (glass?) tanks for them all so I can admire them all day...


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> *finds them*
> 
> wow, their not cheap are they? didn't expect £6.50 for some reason... too used to dealings with fulica!


Just about every snail on earth costs more than fulicas do, and trust me, £6.50 is nothing....   It's a fun hobby but once you start collecting it isn't cheap


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Margie Ovum.


Whoop, getting better at this ID game I am 



Pleco07 said:


> Im sorting them out now so I'll post some pics in a sec altho they are still only tiny


Yay! photos!


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: WHAT?! *goes to ebay*
> 
> *comes back unable to find them*
> 
> *finds them*
> 
> wow, their not cheap are they? didn't expect £6.50 for some reason... too used to dealings with fulica! lol. theres some Margies on there too atm


I wasw not sure if they were expensive.... so I'm presuming they are?:bash:


----------



## Lee2211

I've got pictures of my fulica. But I didn't know if you guys wanted to see them or not :blush:
Because I'm sure you all have more exotic snails.

One quick question though. Do albinos need to be looked after differently than the normal fulica?

Thanks


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> I've got pictures of my fulica. But I didn't know if you guys wanted to see them or not :blush:
> Because I'm sure you all have more exotic snails.
> 
> One quick question though. Do albinos need to be looked after differently than the normal fulica?
> 
> Thanks


If they're albino fulica, then exactly the same as dark-skinnned fulica. (If they're albino margies, then the same as dark margies...etc .)

I want to see your pics - I think everyone has a soft spot for fulis


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Just about every snail on earth costs more than fulicas do, and trust me, £6.50 is nothing....   It's a fun hobby but once you start collecting it isn't cheap


hahaha yeah I'd noticed that one lol. Think the most Ive paid is about £6 each for any of mine. pair of Tigers for a tenner 



Tommy123 said:


> I wasw not sure if they were expensive.... so I'm presuming they are?:bash:


No idea lol



Lee2211 said:


> I've got pictures of my fulica. But I didn't know if you guys wanted to see them or not :blush:
> Because I'm sure you all have more exotic snails.
> 
> One quick question though. Do albinos need to be looked after differently than the normal fulica?
> 
> Thanks


pics pics pics! 

Not as far as I know, my jades are kept the same as my normals


----------



## Pleco07

*Limicolaria flammea*

Out of 14, 9 are at the surface eating, 1 empty shell and 4 are still eggs. 
...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ooooh, very nice


----------



## Tommy123

Right, when/if I sell my baby snails I'm going to send in small pots. What should I put in there with them?
Thanks


----------



## Dusk

Tommy123 said:


> Right, when/if I sell my baby snails I'm going to send in small pots. What should I put in there with them?
> Thanks


Pack them in coir or moss, with something to eat (sweet potato lasts well)and perhaps a chip of cuttlefish. And make sure there are air holes


----------



## Tommy123

Dusk said:


> Pack them in coir or moss, with something to eat (sweet potato lasts well)and perhaps a chip of cuttlefish. And make sure there are air holes


So a tub, coir soil, potato, bit of cuttlefish, air holes in the tub and the snails?:2thumb: Sounds great, I know I'll be reluctant to sell though:blush:


----------



## Lee2211

Those baby snails are so cute 
If I was to breed baby snails, would there be much chance of them being sold. Or would I have to give them away as feeder food or something?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Depends what sp your breeding


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Those baby snails are so cute
> If I was to breed baby snails, would there be much chance of them being sold. Or would I have to give them away as feeder food or something?


Don't breed fulica, basically, unless you have a) a specific plan for the offspring such as feeding one of your other pets, or b) space/resources to keep the offspring indefinitely if you can't rehome them.

There are a lot of other species around that breed almost as easily and are a *lot* easier to rehome. Any archachatina species will always find buyers because they have so few offspring.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Don't breed fulica, basically, unless you have a) a specific plan for the offspring such as feeding one of your other pets, or b) space/resources to keep the offspring indefinitely if you can't rehome them.
> 
> There are a lot of other species around that breed almost as easily and are a *lot* easier to rehome. Any archachatina species will always find buyers because they have so few offspring.


Like margies... So you know... Lee2211... you wanna breed me some margie var ovum's... you know you wanna :whistling2:


----------



## grannykins

Those babies are so cute! And the pic of the huge snail is brilliant - I'd really like one of the huge ones. 

Here's a pic of Trevor trying to decide whether its safe to come out









And deciding that it was









And Trevor on my hand









Trevor having dinner









Trevor exploring









And Trevor climbing down the wall


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha going by name isn't a lot a help when their all called Trevor!


----------



## grannykins

They all wanted to be called Trevor.


----------



## Dusk

grannykins said:


> Here's a pic of Trevor trying to decide whether its safe to come out
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s172/grannykins1/SDC10373.jpg


I love his expression - he looks so worried, poor thing


----------



## Lee2211

I think my snail is ill.
He's about 3 weeks old and he wont come out of his shell very often. Not even to eat.
He is not tucked up in his shell to far. I can still see him and he pokes out his attenae occasionly but apart from that he sits in his shell and buries himself in his substrate ):

Does anyone know whats wrong with him or ways to sort him out?
He is kept with another snail who is about 2 months old. He is fine and eats and is active.

Help!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hmmm, I'd pick him up and chek em over for anything that could be affecting it, then triple check over all the conditions, temp, water/food ect. Otherwise it would be just a lazy snail lol - I had a clutch a while ago, I have some that are barely any larger than hatchlings and never come out and some that are 2" +, from the same laying, and are always out. Some just don't wanna come out lol.


----------



## grannykins

Its been really cold recently - might be an idea to check temps?


----------



## Skorps

Hey Guys!

I dont have a Snail yet... BUT I am Going to "Look" at some today with Hubby...

EEE!!

VERY excited!

And I have already named him Tobias Sluggley 

Soon as Tobias-Sluggley comes home I will post a pic...but for now this will have to do...

‾\@_



xXx


----------



## Lee2211

thanks for the advice. 
im getting one of those sticky thermometers to put in the tank. i will see about getting a heat mat aswell. does it have to be a certain size or will any do?

p.s i will put some pics on if any wish to see them.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Out of 14, 9 are at the surface eating, 1 empty shell and 4 are still eggs.
> ...
> image
> image
> image


Adorable! Congrats again. Good hatch rate 



grannykins said:


> Those babies are so cute! And the pic of the huge snail is brilliant - I'd really like one of the huge ones.
> 
> Here's a pic of Trevor trying to decide whether its safe to come out
> image
> 
> And deciding that it was
> image
> 
> And Trevor on my hand
> image
> 
> Trevor having dinner
> image
> 
> Trevor exploring
> image
> 
> And Trevor climbing down the wall
> image


The Trevors are lovely 



Skorps said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I dont have a Snail yet... BUT I am Going to "Look" at some today with Hubby...
> 
> EEE!!
> 
> VERY excited!
> 
> And I have already named him Tobias Sluggley
> 
> Soon as Tobias-Sluggley comes home I will post a pic...but for now this will have to do...
> 
> ‾\@_
> 
> 
> 
> xXx


Another one joins the ranks 



Lee2211 said:


> thanks for the advice.
> im getting one of those sticky thermometers to put in the tank. i will see about getting a heat mat aswell. does it have to be a certain size or will any do?
> 
> p.s i will put some pics on if any wish to see them.


I tend to not use large heatmats, just small-medium ones, depending on size of the enclosure. i don't know loads about heatmats and what wattage you should get really :blush: I just plug mine in and check it each day when I check/spot clean/feed the snails. But I don't have mine on stats (which you really should, it's easier than checking and unplugging when needs be!) I will get stats IF I EVER GET A DAMN JOB! :lol2:

Your snail might just be a little cool, or shy, or maybe he's much more active through the night when you're not awake to see.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Skorps said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I dont have a Snail yet... BUT I am Going to "Look" at some today with Hubby...
> 
> EEE!!
> 
> VERY excited!
> 
> And I have already named him Tobias Sluggley
> 
> Soon as Tobias-Sluggley comes home I will post a pic...but for now this will have to do...
> 
> ‾\@_
> 
> 
> 
> xXx


Muahahahahahaha!! Another joins the cause! Soon ve vill be ables to taken over ze vorld!!!! 

*ahem*

I mean, woo! great name 



Lee2211 said:


> thanks for the advice.
> im getting one of those sticky thermometers to put in the tank. i will see about getting a heat mat aswell. does it have to be a certain size or will any do?
> 
> p.s i will put some pics on if any wish to see them.


Go for big enough to partly cover the tank, not quite all of it. about 1/2 would be ideal  I tend to use 6x11s for an average snail tank 

Photo's please 



AnythingWithAShell said:


> I tend to not use large heatmats, just small-medium ones, depending on size of the enclosure. i don't know loads about heatmats and what wattage you should get really :blush: I just plug mine in and check it each day when I check/spot clean/feed the snails. But I don't have mine on stats (which you really should, it's easier than checking and unplugging when needs be!) I will get stats IF I EVER GET A DAMN JOB! :lol2:


hahahaha, I have one HUGE one in my torty's house for the Tiger's and feeder roaches, and am waiting on a couple of smaller ones to come now for my latest schemes  I HAVE a job, and still can't afford stats for all the inverts heat mats! Literally just this morning put one on the millipede tank, cuz I managed to end up with a spare, and theres one on the huge one coz I have a dual stat for the tortys and only needed one of the stats in that for their ceramic  The others don't get one lol. wattage depends on size :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks so much for the advice. I will post some pics soon :2thumb:
I put a themometer in my tank earlier and it is 23 degrees. Is that warm enough or should i get a heat mat?


----------



## Lee2211

Hey all.
Anything interesting going on?


----------



## Skorps

OK!

So Here is Tobias-Sluggley!

He was adopted today- and he was free! "Bought" him from a rep shop who thought it was quite funny that I only wanted to buy 1 Baby GAL!

He was "sealed in" when I chose him...got him home- sent a desperate message or 2 to Dusk, I followed her advice...

and...

Ta-da!!!

Introducing...

Tobias "Poxy" Sluggley!!!

(BIG Thank-you to Dusk!!!! xxx)


----------



## Dusk

Aww, you're welcome  He's looking much better already


----------



## Skorps

Dusk said:


> Aww, you're welcome  He's looking much better already



HAHA!

He sure is!!

And I cannot Thank-You enough!!

xXx


----------



## Tommy123

Good ole' Dusk 
Tobias is stunning!


----------



## Skorps

Tommy123 said:


> Good ole' Dusk
> Tobias is stunning!


Thank-You!

I am a VERY proud New Mummy!!

xXxXx


----------



## grannykins

Skorps said:


> OK!
> 
> So Here is Tobias-Sluggley!
> 
> He was adopted today- and he was free! "Bought" him from a rep shop who thought it was quite funny that I only wanted to buy 1 Baby GAL!
> 
> He was "sealed in" when I chose him...got him home- sent a desperate message or 2 to Dusk, I followed her advice...
> 
> and...
> 
> Ta-da!!!
> 
> Introducing...
> 
> Tobias "Poxy" Sluggley!!!
> 
> (BIG Thank-you to Dusk!!!! xxx)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Cute little baby!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Skorps said:


> OK!
> 
> So Here is Tobias-Sluggley!
> 
> He was adopted today- and he was free! "Bought" him from a rep shop who thought it was quite funny that I only wanted to buy 1 Baby GAL!
> 
> He was "sealed in" when I chose him...got him home- sent a desperate message or 2 to Dusk, I followed her advice...
> 
> and...
> 
> Ta-da!!!
> 
> Introducing...
> 
> Tobias "Poxy" Sluggley!!!
> 
> (BIG Thank-you to Dusk!!!! xxx)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Ooh I'm on my EeePC and when I scrolled down (small screen, see) the plate in the first pic looked like it was spinning, cos of the pattern  What a little cutie, congrats, and glad he's doing better than he was in the shop!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha brilliant  Still love that name  

In other inverty news, I shall be changing my millipede tank soon, so that'll be fun, trying to find a dozen (?!) millipedes before I haul the dirt out. 

Back to snails, Found some more of those F2's on ebay, claimed lol. 
And my hameli (?) are growing stupidly fast!


----------



## Krista

Hi All

This has been a great post to read......I got an Exo Terra thermometer for the Snails tank, and panic over :blush:....it's average temp is 26-28 degrees uhhhhh 

I also got a RUB from Sainsbury's today as the one on ebay (I was watching) was costly and too high.....got a good deal for £8.

Now the final spend...........I have another two Fulicas coming on Tuesday :2thumb: :lol2: :2thumb: .....

I have already started scoping out the house for possible RUB/tank spaces, even in with Bovril and Marmite (torts :flrt and they take up most of the spare room :lol2:
On the look out for albino snails now.......

Jingle Bellsss


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Krista said:


> Hi All
> 
> I also got a RUB from Sainsbury's today as the one on ebay (I was watching) was costly and too high.....got a good deal for £8.
> 
> _Whoop  try wilko for tubs, theirs are cheaper and have better floor space than RUB's I think_
> 
> Now the final spend...........I have another two Fulicas coming on Tuesday :2thumb: :lol2: :2thumb: .....
> 
> _Whooop!! _
> 
> I have already started scoping out the house for possible RUB/tank spaces, even in with Bovril and Marmite (torts :flrt and they take up most of the spare room :lol2:
> 
> Hahaha, a few of mine live on a shelf in the tortoises home, its perfect for them in there, warm 24-7
> 
> On the look out for albino snails now.......
> 
> Try Pleco07, pretty sure he's got some jade's for sale still
> 
> Jingle Bellsss


It wont let me post without something here...


----------



## Krista

Hi TheMetaphysicalNinja

Thanks for the info I will pm Pleco07...:2thumb:

What kind of shop is Wilko? Although the RUB I got is good the lid is a little loose fitting but I will have something in my Tool box that will fix it!....I killed Bob the Builder as he was crap......:lol2:

Oooo last of the big spenders rides off into the setting sun hahaha:lol2:

Jingle Bellsssss


----------



## Lee2211

Hi everyone. I'm always hearing about how you give your snails baths.
I tried it but they didn't seem to enjoy it as much as all your slimers have been said to.
I was wondering how you bath them properly. In case I was doing something wrong? And how often to do it?


----------



## Skorps

Krista said:


> Hi TheMetaphysicalNinja
> 
> Thanks for the info I will pm Pleco07...:2thumb:
> 
> What kind of shop is Wilko? Although the RUB I got is good the lid is a little loose fitting but I will have something in my Tool box that will fix it!....I killed Bob the Builder as he was crap......:lol2:
> 
> Oooo last of the big spenders rides off into the setting sun hahaha:lol2:
> 
> Jingle Bellsssss


Wilko's sells pretty mych everything- from bed sheets to wild bird feed to indoor plants to...

WilkinsonPlus - Home & Baby, DIY & Decorating, Garden & Pet, Cleaning, Household & Pets, Toys, Games & Leisure, Special Offers, Health, Beauty & Babycare, Bikes

xx


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm always hearing about how you give your snails baths.
> I tried it but they didn't seem to enjoy it as much as all your slimers have been said to.
> I was wondering how you bath them properly. In case I was doing something wrong? And how often to do it?


Tub/bowl of shallow luke warm water and put them in, cant really go wrong. I put mine in a small RUB of shallow water when Im doing a full skip.


----------



## Skorps

SO!
First Update on Tobias "Poxy" Sluggley:

He settled in nicely last night. I put in a plastic bottle to level to substrate with water that didnt even cover the bottom of the bottle top, and left him for the night.

This morning I went and bought 6 pieces of Cuttlefish- enough to last him for a good while... and put some of that in with him with some nice fresh leafy (washed) salad leaves and I also made him a little house out of a plastic plant pot that I cut almost in half and slight buried the edges- so he now has a cave!

Very Exciting!!

xXxXx


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks Pleco. The water wasn't warm enough is why 

Updates: I cleaned the tank today, the slimers are happy 
My youngest snail who I thought was ill is better now!
Both snails are growing quickly and they're happy!


----------



## Lee2211

I just got some eggshells. If I wash them out, can I crush them and sprinkle on my GALS food. Or do I have to just put them in on there own.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Krista said:


> Hi TheMetaphysicalNinja
> 
> Thanks for the info I will pm Pleco07...:2thumb:
> 
> What kind of shop is Wilko? Although the RUB I got is good the lid is a little loose fitting but I will have something in my Tool box that will fix it!....I killed Bob the Builder as he was crap......:lol2:
> 
> Oooo last of the big spenders rides off into the setting sun hahaha:lol2:
> 
> Jingle Bellsssss


ha, no problem 
Wilkinsons, ya must have one? :gasp: 



Lee2211 said:


> I just got some eggshells. If I wash them out, can I crush them and sprinkle on my GALS food. Or do I have to just put them in on there own.


Should be able to do that yup. Cuttlefish is easier though, just pop one in and leave em to it


----------



## Tommy123

Aye' guess what?
I just bought an exo-terra 30x30x30cm. Not sure what to put in it, ideas?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahaha, addicted much? 

I'd get more millipedes... but then, I want more myself :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey guys :2thumb:

Great pics over the last few pages, & the Trevors have made me realllly impatient for my jades to arrive. 

Now then guys, could those of you with GALs tell me exactly what size box/tank you use for housing? I currently have Pinky & the Brain in one of these> Wilko Underbed Storage Box and Lid at Wilkinson Plus & I can't quite decide if it's really big enough for them plus the two jades I'm getting when everyone's fully grown. The thing is most larger storage boxes I've seen have more height but only a few cm more floor space, which is obviously more useful than height. I don't want over crowded snails :hmm:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahahaha, addicted much?
> 
> I'd get more millipedes... but then, I want more myself :whistling2:


Yup, very muchly.
Millipedes *shiver*:blush:
Any other ideas?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hey guys :2thumb:
> 
> Great pics over the last few pages, & the Trevors have made me realllly impatient for my jades to arrive.
> 
> Now then guys, could those of you with GALs tell me exactly what size box/tank you use for housing? I currently have Pinky & the Brain in one of these> Wilko Underbed Storage Box and Lid at Wilkinson Plus & I can't quite decide if it's really big enough for them plus the two jades I'm getting when everyone's fully grown. The thing is most larger storage boxes I've seen have more height but only a few cm more floor space, which is obviously more useful than height. I don't want over crowded snails :hmm:


Methinks 50L RUB size would be ok for 4 aduld fulica :2thumb:



Tommy123 said:


> Yup, very muchly.
> Millipedes *shiver*:blush:
> Any other ideas?


:gasp: That's sacrilege! Millipede's are epic. All those legs... brilliant to watch too.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Methinks 50L RUB size would be ok for 4 aduld fulica :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: That's sacrilege! Millipede's are epic. All those legs... brilliant to watch too.


:bash:I hate them, same as spiders. UCK:blush:

I'm thinking of having 10-15 subulina octana in the exo-terra?:no1:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

:gasp:

Their beautiful! think my new amber banded might come above the snails in sexyness...


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Their beautiful! think my new amber banded might come above the snails in sexyness...


:gasp:

So what do you think of the idea about the octana's?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> So what do you think of the idea about the octana's?


mhmhmhmm mumble kids mumble no taste mumble mumble.....

Should be fine for them yeahhhhhhhhhh. 

I want some.


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> mhmhmhmm mumble kids mumble no taste mumble mumble.....
> 
> Should be fine for them yeahhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I want some.


:lol2:

You can drool over mine:Na_Na_Na_Na: (If I get them:blush
I'll be getting quite a few babies, so, you never know:2thumb:
Getting really excited now, picking up the exo-terra tuesday.:no1:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> You can drool over mine:Na_Na_Na_Na: (If I get them:blush
> I'll be getting quite a few babies, so, you never know:2thumb:
> Getting really excited now, picking up the exo-terra tuesday.:no1:


well you can drool over my Tigers, retics, fulica, jades, hameli, groves, geckos, beardies, royal, tortoises, p. bidens, roaches, and millipedes. I win :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

If I had more money and a plan for where I can put em, I'd have had the ebay ones ¬_¬


----------



## Tommy123

True  :lol2:
I'm tempted to buy the ones off ebay VERY soon.. will have to speak to parents first


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ha. I'll have more money next week...


----------



## Tommy123

I spent aload on the exo-terra, so maybe not enough left, have to see!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha.I will laugh if I buy em first. I will actually roll around laughing. It'll be great.


----------



## Tommy123

And what if I get them first? :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'll steal em off you in your sleep... with their set up, thereby saving me from buying them and a set up!


----------



## Dusk

Tommy123 said:


> Aye' guess what?
> I just bought an exo-terra 30x30x30cm. Not sure what to put in it, ideas?


I vote for... snails!  Achatina iredalei maybe, they are quite small.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha... just finished a heat mat reorganise, waitin on temps now... :s


----------



## grannykins

Is £7.99 expensive for achatina marginata? Or is it ok? How does their care differ from fulica, and how big do they get? Thanks.

And what is the difference between achatina marginata and archachatina marginata?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> 1)Is £7.99 expensive for achatina marginata? Or is it ok? 2) How does their care differ from fulica, and how big do they get? Thanks.
> 
> 3) And what is the difference between achatina marginata and archachatina marginata?


1) not as far as I know, I'm waiting till the summer though, there'll be more about then

2) Sure dusk will confirm/correct me, but warmer and damper, high 20's

3) a typo I think 

new set up for my tigers still isnt hitting the high 20's/30 :hmm:


----------



## Dusk

grannykins said:


> Is £7.99 expensive for achatina marginata? Or is it ok? How does their care differ from fulica, and how big do they get? Thanks.
> 
> And what is the difference between achatina marginata and archachatina marginata?



There is no achatina marginata. The snail/s for sale on eBay are archachatina marginata, whatever the seller says - the photo is of an archachatina species, not an an achatina  

Depending on what subtype/varient, they can be anywhere between 6cm and about 20cm shell size. If the picture on the listing is of the actual snails and not a stock picture, I am fairly confident they are var. suturalis and would get to about 12cm shell.

They require warmer, damper conditions than fulica but otherwise are much the same in terms of food and calcium requirements.

It's a little pricy for a sut. They are not rare or hard to come by - they're probably the second most common GALS species in captivity after fulicas, but they only have a few eggs at once rather than hundreds, so there are fewer available at any one time - but there are usually some available. When the weather warms up a bit, there will be more suts and other margies for sale - most people aren't willing to send them when things are this cold, as they're not as bombproof as fulicas.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> as they're not as bombproof as fulicas.


I just have this image of bombers swooping upon a horde of fulica... :whistling2:

On a side note, it would seem I'm learning a lot more than I though I was  

And why do people remove the plugs from heat mats????


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I just have this image of bombers swooping upon a horde of fulica... :whistling2:


Seriously, after ww3, the only thing left will be cockroaches and fulicas  They'd probably survive a direct nuclear strike.



> And why do people remove the plugs from heat mats????


Some people have racks with multiple heat and light sources and wire all the electrics up to suit themselves rather than having lots of plugs into a big extension cord.

Plugs are easy enough to put on if you have the urge


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Seriously, after ww3, the only thing left will be cockroaches and fulicas  They'd probably survive a direct nuclear strike.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have racks with multiple heat and light sources and wire all the electrics up to suit themselves rather than having lots of plugs into a big extension cord.
> 
> Plugs are easy enough to put on if you have the urge


Oh great, now all i can imagine is a army of giant tiger striped cockroaches and fulica.... their coming to take over... 

Hm... well, I got 2 off someone on here, they didnt have plugs, so I wired em to the stat direct, turns out one only gets to 25C, so im stuck up until Im sure the temps are ok now Ive switched it around. Had a big reorganise today lol,Tigers and fulica came out the tortoise house and are on a mat next to the jades (refusing to get warm enough) and the geckos mat got switched too. Now everythings too cold :banghead:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hm... well, I got 2 off someone on here, they didnt have plugs, so I wired em to the stat direct, turns out one only gets to 25C, so im stuck up until Im sure the temps are ok now Ive switched it around. Had a big reorganise today lol,Tigers and fulica came out the tortoise house and are on a mat next to the jades (refusing to get warm enough) and the geckos mat got switched too. Now everythings too cold :banghead:


Yep, and the moment you get everyone stabilised where they should be, the weather will change.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tell me about it :banghead:

Currently the Tigers tank is up to 23.5 and rising about 0.1C a minute... sheesh.


----------



## grannykins

Dusk said:


> There is no achatina marginata. The snail/s for sale on eBay are archachatina marginata, whatever the seller says - the photo is of an archachatina species, not an an achatina
> 
> Depending on what subtype/varient, they can be anywhere between 6cm and about 20cm shell size. If the picture on the listing is of the actual snails and not a stock picture, I am fairly confident they are var. suturalis and would get to about 12cm shell.
> 
> They require warmer, damper conditions than fulica but otherwise are much the same in terms of food and calcium requirements.
> 
> It's a little pricy for a sut. They are not rare or hard to come by - they're probably the second most common GALS species in captivity after fulicas, but they only have a few eggs at once rather than hundreds, so there are fewer available at any one time - but there are usually some available. When the weather warms up a bit, there will be more suts and other margies for sale - most people aren't willing to send them when things are this cold, as they're not as bombproof as fulicas.


Thanks. What are your opinions on buying wild caught snails from Africa? Not that I'm planning to do it, but with snakes I only believe WC should be bought when there are not many of that species in captivity. And would WC snails have problems such as parasites etc?


----------



## janeb

hi all i got my 2 margies on friday and im worried they both have not eaten a thing? any ideas? the tank is all good ie temp etc?


----------



## Dusk

grannykins said:


> Thanks. What are your opinions on buying wild caught snails from Africa? Not that I'm planning to do it, but with snakes I only believe WC should be bought when there are not many of that species in captivity. And would WC snails have problems such as parasites etc?



I've got w/c snails - for a lot of the species I keep, there isn't the option of c/b. In most cases I think buying c/b is better for the species as a whole, but there are some cases where the degree of inbreeding in captivity is so high and so problematic that expanding the gene pool is necessary. All the species I have that are w/c I breed, or try to - if we can get them established in captivity, there'll be less cause to import wild ones.

The main exception is tigers - they don't breed fast enough to replace the numbers that are being imported (both as pets and as food) and I believe their numbers in the wild are dropping. They're desirable but also hard to keep and hard to breed, which means the w/c have a high mortality rate and (comparatively) rarely reproduce in captivity, so the current w/c stock doesn't replace itself anywhere near as fast as most other species. 

That's a problem that's not easy to solve - hopefully through wider knowledge of tigers and their individual needs, we can lower mortality rates and encourage c/b breeding. 

W/c snails can carry parasites, but I quarentine all new snails for a month or so and treat them for worms and if necessary mites and I've never had any problems.

<steps down off soap box  >


----------



## Tommy123

I think I might put a load if Subulina Octana in the tank, breed like mad, they hould sell well I hope. I just love there shells aswell, they remind me of a drill :no1:
It's either some Octana or some sort of biggish snail :hmm:


----------



## grannykins

Thanks for the info - its always good to learn new stuff. : victory: How on earth do you treat snails for worms?


----------



## Dusk

grannykins said:


> Thanks for the info - its always good to learn new stuff. : victory: How on earth do you treat snails for worms?


Ground hemp and pumpkin seeds  Much like with cats, dogs and horses it's a good plan to treat them for worms from time to time, just to make sure they haven't picked up any nasties along the way - especially if you have snails coming and going all the time


----------



## janeb

help please they aint eating?


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> help please they aint eating?


What are the temperature/humidity readings, and what food have you offered them? What is their behaviour like - are they out and about, sleeping, fully retracted... have they eaten any cuttle?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> I think I might put a load if Subulina Octana in the tank, breed like mad, they hould sell well I hope. I just love there shells aswell, they remind me of a drill :no1:
> It's either some Octana or some sort of biggish snail :hmm:


Whatever you do, don't put S. octana in something as big as that until they're adults! You'll literally never find them when you're trying to clean the tank or whatever  They're tiny, only about 4cm as adults, and the ones you buy will probably be babies, or if it's a mix of sizes, most will probably be babies, as people like to keep their breeding adults generally.

They don't need much space anyway (and even if you give them it, they will not use it), and only tiny amounts of food, so a 1x1x1 exo would not only be a waste when you could use it for something bigger  but would make your life difficult!



janeb said:


> help please they aint eating?





Dusk said:


> What are the temperature/humidity readings, and what food have you offered them? What is their behaviour like - are they out and about, sleeping, fully retracted... have they eaten any cuttle?


What she said


----------



## janeb

Dusk said:


> What are the temperature/humidity readings, and what food have you offered them? What is their behaviour like - are they out and about, sleeping, fully retracted... have they eaten any cuttle?


hi temp is at 26 but will go down slightly as drier has been on. the humidity is at 75 ish. i have offered them lettuce, cabbage, cucumber and carrots. they have a dish of water and a chunk of cuttle. one was out on my hand last night for about 15 mins but i gave him a bath first as he looked dirty. what concerns me is one is burried and has been roughly since i got him and the other is stuck on top of the tank asleep i think?
the two smaller snails i got are great eating and moving around there home as i have them in another tank seprate thanks for help in advance


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Whatever you do, don't put S. octana in something as big as that until they're adults! You'll literally never find them when you're trying to clean the tank or whatever  They're tiny, only about 4cm as adults, and the ones you buy will probably be babies, or if it's a mix of sizes, most will probably be babies, as people like to keep their breeding adults generally.
> 
> They don't need much space anyway (and even if you give them it, they will not use it), and only tiny amounts of food, so a 1x1x1 exo would not only be a waste when you could use it for something bigger  but would make your life difficult!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said


Ok, could I house 5 adults in a reasonable sized coffe jar for life?
Also, any ideas on what to keep in the exo-terra?


----------



## Lee2211

Could anyone who lives around the Norwich/Fakenham or Dereham are answer these questions for me?

How much White Jades usually cost?
How long do they live/grow to?
Would they cross breed with my fulica?
How much does the Chinese imbreeding affect them
:notworthy:Thanks alot


----------



## Tommy123

May I ask, why only if you live in Norwich/Fakenham or Dereham?


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> hi temp is at 26 but will go down slightly as drier has been on. the humidity is at 75 ish. i have offered them lettuce, cabbage, cucumber and carrots. they have a dish of water and a chunk of cuttle. one was out on my hand last night for about 15 mins but i gave him a bath first as he looked dirty. what concerns me is one is burried and has been roughly since i got him and the other is stuck on top of the tank asleep i think?
> the two smaller snails i got are great eating and moving around there home as i have them in another tank seprate thanks for help in advance


You can encourage them to come out and explore by leaving them in a shallow bowl of warm water, and once they're out and about, you could try tempting them with other foods - a bit of apple or banana, perhaps, see if they have a sweet tooth, or a spoonful of porridge or some dampened fish flakes. Put it right in front of them, so they can't miss it!

The temperature and humidity sound within normal ranges, so it's probably nothing to do with those... they may just be taking longer than expected to settle in because of the cold, and not eating for a few days won't harm them, though if it goes on much longer it might be a cause for concern. Being buried most of the time isn't always bad - as long as they come up occasionally 

Please keep posting on how they're doing - I hope they'll pick up a bit soon. How old/large are they?


----------



## janeb

hi thanks dusk not sure of the age just yet but they are roughly about 8 inches shell mesurement will keep updating and will post some pics soon


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Guys, am I right in thinking that these > 7 Breeding American Gravel snails & tank on eBay (end time 08-Feb-10 21:55:27 GMT) are just english wild snails in particulary pretty colours? I really like the look of them but I'm not paying money for them if I could get them in the garden for free in a few months!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Ok, could I house 5 adults in a reasonable sized coffe jar for life?
> Also, any ideas on what to keep in the exo-terra?


Maybe not a coffee jar, as it doesn't allow much floor space. So far mine are staying on the floor more than climbing.

A small size storage tub (maybe 4 - 5 litres) or something would happily house the 10-15 you wanted though. I currently have my 11 in a little faunarium that's only about 7" long x 3" wide x 5" tall. None of mine are fully grown yet, most are small, a few maybe half grown. I have some plastic foliage and a small branch in there, but not seen them on it yet.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Guys, am I right in thinking that these > 7 Breeding American Gravel snails & tank on eBay (end time 08-Feb-10 21:55:27 GMT) are just english wild snails in particulary pretty colours? I really like the look of them but I'm not paying money for them if I could get them in the garden for free in a few months!!


You are completely correct  Their common name is Grove snails too, not Gravel snails.

Some colours are rarer though, I'd pay that for them, cos you hardly ever see those colours here.

If you get some in your garden, can I have some?


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Maybe not a coffee jar, as it doesn't allow much floor space. So far mine are staying on the floor more than climbing.
> 
> A small size storage tub (maybe 4 - 5 litres) or something would happily house the 10-15 you wanted though. I currently have my 11 in a little faunarium that's only about 7" long x 3" wide x 5" tall. None of mine are fully grown yet, most are small, a few maybe half grown. I have some plastic foliage and a small branch in there, but not seen them on it yet.


Ok, I'll see what I can get my hands on!
Any ideas on what to go in the exo-terra?:whistling2:
:2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You are completely correct  Their common name is Grove snails too, not Gravel snails.
> 
> Some colours are rarer though, I'd pay that for them, cos you hardly ever see those colours here.
> 
> If you get some in your garden, can I have some?


Well I've never, ever seen them in the wild, so thats why I had to ask if they actually are native!!! So if I find any, yes you can, but I'm not sure if that's very likely :hmm:
Or I may just buy those if they stay cheap :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

Oh, oh, oh, I have some of them! There apparently Brown-Lipped Snails, or Cepaea Nemoralis 
They are great, buy them, they look great. You know you want too


----------



## Lee2211

Tommy123 said:


> May I ask, why only if you live in Norwich/Fakenham or Dereham?


because I live in Dereham. But if they can be sent further then feel free to answer :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

oo, so do I 
I'll have to take a look at your questions and see if I can help, won't be a mo ...


----------



## Tommy123

Lee2211 said:


> Could anyone who lives around the Norwich/Fakenham or Dereham are answer these questions for me?
> 
> How much White Jades usually cost? Each? If so, about a quid? Not too sure..
> How long do they live/grow to? Don't know either, sorry:blush:
> Would they cross breed with my fulica? I think you could? I'm sure someone has before, I'm sure dusk will know
> How much does the Chinese imbreeding affect them Don't have a clue.
> :notworthy:Thanks alot


Answers in red, I tryed my best:blush:


----------



## Dusk

> How much White Jades usually cost? Each? If so, about a quid? Not too sure..




The babies are usually a pound or two - a little more than other fulica, but not a lot.




> How long do they live/grow to? Don't know either, sorry:blush:


They have the same life expectancy and growth of any other fulica, usually.



> Would they cross breed with my fulica? I think you could? I'm sure someone has before, I'm sure dusk will know




Are you suggesting I shoot my mouth off a lot? 

They would breed - they're just fulica that lack pigment in their skin, so assume the same for them as you would any other fulica of any colour 




> How much does the Chinese imbreeding affect them Don't have a clue.
> :notworthy:Thanks alot


Comparatively little - most of the jades around now are many generations removed from the original Chinese stock, and have interbred with other fulicas as well as the wild-caught ones that crop up naturally from time to time.

(I've seen w/c adult jades on sale for about 20 Euros - they're a bit more costly than the c/b kind but are a valuable addition to the gene pool.)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Could anyone who lives around the Norwich/Fakenham or Dereham are answer these questions for me?
> 
> How much White Jades usually cost?
> How long do they live/grow to?
> Would they cross breed with my fulica?
> How much does the Chinese imbreeding affect them
> :notworthy:Thanks alot



1) not a lot. Babies are pretty cheap, recon Pleco07 still has a few left 
2) 5-6 years average, my adults are about 5 inch shell length
3) Their exactly the same species but a different variant, would be better to breed 2 Jades than pollute the jade bloodline, you wouldn't have jade babies otherwise 
4) ????? Inbreeding isn't a huge issue, but if you can avoid it, so much the better.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> Ok, I'll see what I can get my hands on!
> Any ideas on what to go in the exo-terra?:whistling2:
> :2thumb:


Fulica :whistling2:

Or something a bit more uncommon?


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> 3) Their exactly the same species but a different variant, would be better to breed 2 Jades than pollute the jade bloodline, you wouldn't have jade babies otherwise


Albino skin is a pretty standard recessive gene - breed a jade with a dark-body and the babies will have dark bodies but carry recessive albino-body genes.

Breed two of those dark-bodies and about 25% of the offspring will be albino-bodied because they carry two recessive albino genes, one from each parent.

(I'm having great fun with practical experimenting - another generation and fingers crossed I'll have stabilised an independent line of full albino fulicas - white body, yellow shell, aka Jadatzis or vollalbinos. Very exciting  )


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Albino skin is a pretty standard recessive gene - breed a jade with a dark-body and the babies will have dark bodies but carry recessive albino-body genes.
> 
> Breed two of those dark-bodies and about 25% of the offspring will be albino-bodied because they carry two recessive albino genes, one from each parent.
> 
> (I'm having great fun with practical experimenting - another generation and fingers crossed I'll have stabilised an independent line of full albino fulicas - white body, yellow shell, aka Jadatzis or vollalbinos. Very exciting  )


Ahhh righty, cool stuff  

Which will thereby make you AWESOME 

I've claimed some of thse F2's off ebay... will see what happens when they breed eventually  Course, if you get those pure white ones anytime soon, I got dibs on babies too


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Ok, I'll see what I can get my hands on!
> Any ideas on what to go in the exo-terra?:whistling2:
> :2thumb:


A. iredalei 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Well I've never, ever seen them in the wild, so thats why I had to ask if they actually are native!!! So if I find any, yes you can, but I'm not sure if that's very likely :hmm:
> Or I may just buy those if they stay cheap :2thumb:


Cool cool! The different colour variants are more common south of the border. The multi banded one in the ebay pic is almost all you ever find here, although I do have some plain yellow and pink/orange. None with only the 1 or 2 bands though.



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ahhh righty, cool stuff
> 
> Which will thereby make you AWESOME
> 
> I've claimed some of thse F2's off ebay... will see what happens when they breed eventually  Course, if you get those pure white ones anytime soon, I got dibs on babies too


I have some that are growing really well, so if I get babies you'll be one of the first to know  They are beautiful snails.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> A. iredalei
> 
> 
> 
> Cool cool! The different colour variants are more common south of the border. The multi banded one in the ebay pic is almost all you ever find here, although I do have some plain yellow and pink/orange. None with only the 1 or 2 bands though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some that are growing really well, so if I get babies you'll be one of the first to know  They are beautiful snails.


Where's the boarder? :hmm:

Think I'll be having those grove's, the 5 I got are all looking to be the same color lol. Gotta have a bi of variety. 

... I can't lie, I'm very confused now... as much as i appreciate dibs on baby snails  did you mean pure white snails? Thought Dusk was working on those... :?:blush:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> 1)Babies are pretty cheap, recon Pleco07 still has a few left


Yep, got a few hundred left that have gotta go before I move, the weather isnt helping the situation :bash:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Where's the boarder? :hmm:
> 
> Think I'll be having those grove's, the 5 I got are all looking to be the same color lol. Gotta have a bi of variety.
> 
> ... I can't lie, I'm very confused now... as much as i appreciate dibs on baby snails  did you mean pure white snails? Thought Dusk was working on those... :?:blush:


South of the Scotland-England border, silly  The different colour variations are evolutional, probably at least partly to do with predators and camoflage. So stripey ones must blend in best in Scotland!

I did indeed mean the albino shell and albino body 'Jadatzis'.

Dusk will be perfecting them though, cos I think when they breed, you don't know what the babies are going to look like, or what percentage will be fully albino, so I'm assumng what Dusk meant was that she's almost got a totally fully albino generation perfected....? Do correct me if I'm, wrong, Dusk 

I keep meaning to learn about the genetics of breeding snails, as genetics was one of my best subjects at uni and it's fascinating, but haven't got round to it yet :blush:

I'm going to upload some updated pics of all my snails when I'm dong all their tanks, which will hopefully be in the next couple of days, so you can see them 



Pleco07 said:


> Yep, got a few hundred left that have gotta go before I move, the weather isnt helping the situation :bash:


Good luck selling. I wish I could help you out, but I'm running short on snail space now!


----------



## Dusk

Yeah, the next generation will be the test as to whether they breed true... I'm glad they mature faster than, say, tiger snails or I'd be here forever 

The idea has been to establish several lines of jadatzis unrelated to each other - hopefully that way we won't end up with a major inbreeding problem in a dozen generations or so 

I recommend it for anyone with time and snail space free - it's been fascinating


----------



## stevepully

*Wanted:Hemiplecta distincta*

Im desperately trying to buy some _Hemiplecta distincta if anyone can help could they please contact me. Many thanks, Steve
_


----------



## Tommy123

Going to pick the exo terra up in half an hour 
I'm wanting to keep some "not so common" species of snails in there, ideas?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> Yeah, the next generation will be the test as to whether they breed true... I'm glad they mature faster than, say, tiger snails or I'd be here forever
> 
> The idea has been to establish several lines of jadatzis unrelated to each other - hopefully that way we won't end up with a major inbreeding problem in a dozen generations or so
> 
> I recommend it for anyone with time and snail space free - it's been fascinating


Maybe when I've learned a bit more I'll concentrate on trying some of this stuff. And when I know what space I'm going to have for the foreseeable future!



stevepully said:


> Im desperately trying to buy some _Hemiplecta distincta if anyone can help could they please contact me. Many thanks, Steve
> _


Best bet might be to contact Steve (Tarantulabarn). He may be able to get some, or know when some may be available.



Tommy123 said:


> Going to pick the exo terra up in half an hour
> I'm wanting to keep some "not so common" species of snails in there, ideas?


I vote iredalei. They're not quite so big and so so pretty


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I vote iredalei. They're not quite so big and so so pretty


I agree, lovely snails to keep, dont get big, interesting to breed with the no egg factor and you will never get overun with them because everyone wants them :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

Sounds like I've made my choice, iredaeli!
Now going to get it, see you all later


----------



## janeb

hi i have put some pics in my album on here but cant seam to add them on to here!! any ideas?


----------



## Pleco07

janeb said:


> hi i have put some pics in my album on here but cant seam to add them on to here!! any ideas?


Right click on the pic, go down to properties, copy the http code. Then when you reply on here click on the little picture icon and paste in the http code. You will have to do that for each pic, its easier if you have a photobucket account.

If that makes sense


----------



## LoveForLizards

Whooooo I may be getting a bunch of A.Fulica (spelling??) snails soon. :flrt: If I do then I shall hopefully be expanding the 'collection' throughout the year and buying some of the less common species. I'm already sold on A.Iredalei, and I'd also like A.Achatina, A.Immaculata and A.Zerbas, the chances of me being able to find them are slim and they're very expensive as a guess though?


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks for all your answers.
I wont breed them together deliberately. I just wondered really.

And Pleco do you have any left? I was just wondering cause I'm getting a bigger tank and may be interested in some.


Thanks everyone.

Tommy123, where abouts in Dereham do you live? I'm in Theatre Street


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> And Pleco do you have any left? I was just wondering cause I'm getting a bigger tank and may be interested in some.


If your talking about Jades, then yes I have about 300. Not posting them out just yet though as weather is a bit too nippy


----------



## Lee2211

Understandable. I wouldn't risk it either.
But if you do feel like offloading one or two then I will see what my mum says :whistling2: 

Yeah Jades are adorable :flrt:

Thanks


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Understandable. I wouldn't risk it either.
> But if you do feel like offloading one or two then I will see what my mum says :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah Jades are adorable :flrt:
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, im more than happy to sell you some


----------



## Lee2211

How much would you want?
Can I see some pics, or you could just tell me their relative size because I need to know when to get my new tank.

My Fulica are no bigger than an inch long in a huuuugggggeee tank so they should be alright for a while.

Thanks.


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> How much would you want?
> Can I see some pics, or you could just tell me their relative size because I need to know when to get my new tank.
> 
> My Fulica are no bigger than an inch long in a huuuugggggeee tank so they should be alright for a while.
> 
> Thanks.


They are £1 each, postage is £5.50 and they are between 0.5-2cm. I can get some pics up later


----------



## Lee2211

Ok cheers.
I'll ask my mum.


----------



## Lee2211

So hows everyones snails doing this fine evening?


----------



## Lee2211

Where do I find snails on eBay?
Also is it reliable to buy snails of eBay?
I was just wondering


----------



## stevepully

I used to go to school in Dereham. Small world isn't it?!


----------



## janeb

hi could anyone tell me if this is a margie i think it is 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/janeb-albums-my-snails-picture72422-margi.jpg

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...ails-picture72424-my-albino-margi-i-think.jpg

and here is some pics of


 my rodatiz


----------



## stevepully

*sorry*

sorry new to site posting messages in random places. my apologies


----------



## janeb

and some more lol


all eating tea


my two margies



and the last for now lol one of my margies

thinking of getting some babies but dont know what yet :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

Looks like a margie sut


----------



## Lee2211

Noone?

Ok then. Can someone answer a couple if Q.s for me?

Whats a sut. or a var.? I've heard you guys talking about them.
How do I find snails on eBay?


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> I used to go to school in Dereham. Small world isn't it?!


Yeah it really is.
I don't go to school in Dereham anymore. I go to Reepham High School but still live in Dereham.


----------



## janeb

Lee2211 said:


> Noone?
> 
> 
> Ok then. Can someone answer a couple if Q.s for me?
> 
> Whats a sut. or a var.? I've heard you guys talking about them.
> How do I find snails on eBay?


hi sorry i dont know what a sut. or a var. 
the ebay one is i usually put snails in the search or the actual type of snail your looking for. 
i have purchased 4 of my snails off there and they all came well packaged and are fine 
hope this helps


----------



## LoveForLizards

Lee2211 - Just search "snails live" in ebay and you should get quite a few results. They're sold as live food to stay within ebay rules.


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks alot this does help.
I'll try again in a minute : victory:
Hows everyones slimers then?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Noone?
> 
> Ok then. Can someone answer a couple if Q.s for me?
> 
> Whats a sut. or a var.? I've heard you guys talking about them.
> How do I find snails on eBay?


Archachatina marginata / Species [Pet Snails] 

Hopefully this should help with margie ID. the pic looks just like my Marginata Sutralaris but possibly an albino form

To find snails on ebay. type "snail in the search bar and click on pet supplies


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah it really is.
> I don't go to school in Dereham anymore. I go to Reepham High School but still live in Dereham.


I used to go to Northgate but a fair while ago now :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks for all your answers.
> I wont breed them together deliberately. I just wondered really.
> 
> And Pleco do you have any left? I was just wondering cause I'm getting a bigger tank and may be interested in some.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Tommy123, where abouts in Dereham do you live? I'm in Theatre Street


Well, live on the outskurts of Mattishall, just out of Dereham


----------



## Lee2211

thanks everyone. what do you think is the prettiest specieces of snails you've seen?


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> I can get some pics up later


Here you go...


----------



## Lee2211

Tommy123 said:


> Well, live on the outskurts of Mattishall, just out of Dereham


Cool!


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco, they are soo cute!
Are there any ones with white shells or are they not white jades then?


----------



## LlamaLlama

i like snails  n thouse small ones are nice :2thumb: do they take much to look after ?????


----------



## Tommy123

Anyone know anyone I can get hold of some Iredalei? Oh, and how many Iredalei could I keep in a 30x30x30cm exo-terra?
Ta


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Pleco, they are soo cute!
> Are there any ones with white shells or are they not white jades then?


They are not the all white jades


----------



## Lee2211

Oh right. 

I could of sworn I knew someone selling Ireds on here but I can't remember who it was :blush: sorry :/


----------



## Lee2211

LlamaLlama said:


> i like snails  n thouse small ones are nice :2thumb: do they take much to look after ?????


Nope. Very low maintenance. Try petsnails they have great info : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Oh right.
> 
> I could of sworn I knew someone selling Ireds on here but I can't remember who it was :blush: sorry :/


I was, if only you had wanted them a few months ago, I had about 200....sods law


----------



## Lee2211

I'm useless. I can't find one single completely white jade on eBay :banghead:


----------



## Tommy123

Pleco07 said:


> I was, if only you had wanted them a few months ago, I had about 200....sods law


Do you keep Iredalei anymore?: victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I have some lovely iredalei 

If and when I get babies you lot will be the first to know


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Do you keep Iredalei anymore?: victory:


No sorry, I sold the last of my breeding group a few weeks back. I got my first two from freekygeeky but that was over a year ago.


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I have some lovely iredalei
> 
> If and when I get babies you lot will be the first to know


Ooohh, maybe intrested 
Do you know how much? _ish._
Ta. :flrt:


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah thought it was you Pleco.
It seems as if news is slow in the slimey world of snails


----------



## Lee2211

Whats the most pretty looking GALS?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Whats the most pretty looking GALS?


For me personally;
Giant Africans, tigers for their skin but the humble fulica for the huge range of shell colouration and patterning.

But I personally think L. flammea are one of the better looking snails around


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Whats the most pretty looking GALS?


Depends on personal opinion. Iredalei are pretty. white jades are pretty. I also love my margies and my tigers. its hard to pick a favourite. Im personally trying to hunt species that aren't necessarily native to africa there are some amazing looking snails out there!

Not much help I know:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

No that's great.
Yeah I have two Fulica. One super stripey, and the other sorta marbled but his shell pattern is just developing.

Have you got any pics of the L. Flammea that I can see?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> No that's great.
> Yeah I have two Fulica. One super stripey, and the other sorta marbled but his shell pattern is just developing.
> 
> Have you got any pics of the L. Flammea that I can see?


I dont have any upto date pics, this is a pic of when I got the first 4 in the summer. They are a bit bigger now and I have had hatchlings from them recently...


----------



## labmad

Pleco07 said:


> I dont have any upto date pics, this is a pic of when I got the first 4 in the summer. They are a bit bigger now and I have had hatchlings from them recently...
> 
> image


stick me on the list Stefan, should you wish to sell any of the babies on matey


----------



## Skorps

Pleco07 said:


> I dont have any upto date pics, this is a pic of when I got the first 4 in the summer. They are a bit bigger now and I have had hatchlings from them recently...
> 
> image



OOO!!!

They Are Very Nice!!

xXx


----------



## grannykins

Pleco07 said:


> I dont have any upto date pics, this is a pic of when I got the first 4 in the summer. They are a bit bigger now and I have had hatchlings from them recently...
> 
> image


Pretty snails. How big do they grow, and what does the L. stand for please?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> Yep, got a few hundred left that have gotta go before I move, the weather isnt helping the situation


question is... do I want more? :lol2:



AnythingWithAShell said:


> South of the Scotland-England border, silly  The different colour variations are evolutional, probably at least partly to do with predators and camoflage. So stripey ones must blend in best in Scotland!
> 
> _Ahhh I see... lol. I want me some stripey ones  Come on summer! _
> 
> I did indeed mean the albino shell and albino body 'Jadatzis'.
> 
> Dusk will be perfecting them though, cos I think when they breed, you don't know what the babies are going to look like, or what percentage will be fully albino, so I'm assumng what Dusk meant was that she's almost got a totally fully albino generation perfected....? Do correct me if I'm, wrong, Dusk
> 
> I keep meaning to learn about the genetics of breeding snails, as genetics was one of my best subjects at uni and it's fascinating, but haven't got round to it yet
> _
> same, really need to __get an idea of all this snail stuff... only trouble being I'm meant to be doing chemistry at uni _
> 
> I'm going to upload some updated pics of all my snails when I'm dong all their tanks, which will hopefully be in the next couple of days, so you can see them


Whoop 



Dusk said:


> Yeah, the next generation will be the test as to whether they breed true... I'm glad they mature faster than, say, tiger snails or I'd be here forever
> 
> _Hahaha, you'd be there years! Good luck with the next gen, will be awesome if it all goes to plan._
> 
> The idea has been to establish several lines of jadatzis unrelated to each other - hopefully that way we won't end up with a major inbreeding problem in a dozen generations or so
> 
> I recommend it for anyone with time and snail space free - it's been fascinating


Brilliant plan lol. Have read that inbreeding has meant that the captive bred ones never get as big as wild ones as it is. :hmm:my only problem being havin the space... Maybe when I have my own place at uni... :whistling2:



Lee2211 said:


> Noone?
> 
> Ok then. Can someone answer a couple if Q.s for me?
> 
> Whats a sut. or a var.? I've heard you guys talking about them.
> How do I find snails on eBay?


sut. is shortened for var suturalis, one of the many forms of the margie 
var being Variant I think... ?



Tommy123 said:


> Anyone know anyone I can get hold of some Iredalei? Oh, and how many Iredalei could I keep in a 30x30x30cm exo-terra?
> Ta


No idea where ya could get any, but if you find some, leme know 

now these... these have some funky shells... Google Image Result for http://www.conchology.be/images/Label/470000tb/475397.jpg


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> Pretty snails. How big do they grow, and what does the L. stand for please?


Limicolaria


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Ooohh, maybe intrested
> Do you know how much? _ish._
> Ta. :flrt:


No idea really, but it wouldn't be too much. They've not had any babies yet though, so it might still be a while 



Pleco07 said:


> For me personally;
> Giant Africans, tigers for their skin but the humble fulica for the huge range of shell colouration and patterning.
> 
> But I personally think L. flammea are one of the better looking snails around


I have to agree, I love Tiger skin and fulica shell variation. But, I also love the brightness of albino skin against a dark shell, and the ethereal look of Jadatzis, and the shell shape of Archachatina.  I'm easy to please, me.

And then there's all the amazing ones that nobody ever has, except probably Dusk who is a Queen of snails 



grannykins said:


> Pretty snails. How big do they grow, and what does the L. stand for please?


Not sure without checking how big they grow. The L stands for Limicolaria


----------



## janeb

Pleco07 said:


> Here you go...
> image
> image


 the tiny white ones are fab what are they???


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

janeb said:


> the tiny white ones are fab what are they???


They're his baby Jades. The smaller lighter ones are just younger. They're lovely, aren't they?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Whats the most pretty looking GALS?


Ooh, that's a debate and a half 

I think puylaertis have the most lovely skin, especially the lighter ones - pale peachy colour.

(No pics of mine at present, but some of their siblings:

Snails On Parade - the snail gallery )

Striking shells, perhaps adelinae:










Or maybe margie eduardi, who are also quite striking:


----------



## Dusk

AnythingWithAShell said:


> And then there's all the amazing ones that nobody ever has, except probably Dusk who is a Queen of snails


Hehe... well, come warmer weather I'll be selling a few babies from some of the margie variations, the eduardis especially have had a good winter, randy little devils.


----------



## Pleco07

labmad said:


> stick me on the list Stefan, should you wish to sell any of the babies on matey


Yeah, I will be selling some of them on and holding some back.

Signed off early last night but looks like all the other questions aimed at me got answered, thank you


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco, Dusk.

Those are some GEORGOUS snails! :notworthy:

Are L. Flammea quite rare and/or expensive?


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Pleco, Dusk.
> 
> Those are some GEORGOUS snails! :notworthy:
> 
> Are L. Flammea quite rare and/or expensive?
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Wouldn't call them rare or expensive. I know a fair few people that own them and I think mine were around £5 each off ebay. EDIT: they were £4 each and were about 1-2months old


----------



## Lee2211

Aaah. That's not bad pricing!

Q. I have heard you talking about your snails mating, how do you tell when they are mating? Do they do anything that shows they are mating? Or don't they mate at all?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Aaah. That's not bad pricing!
> 
> Q. I have heard you talking about your snails mating, how do you tell when they are mating? Do they do anything that shows they are mating? Or don't they mate at all?


You see the 'love dart' of one snail penatrating the other snail or both. Petsnails has a run down of what goes on, if you want the details... Pet Snail & Slug Care [Pet Snails] - Breeding


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks. Very helpful website that is! 

So, how's everyones snailies?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks. Very helpful website that is!
> 
> So, how's everyones snailies?


Yeah, needs updating but its ok 

My lot just got some mango tonight and now im off out...thats about as exciting as it gets this weeks


----------



## janeb

the baby jades are fab i want some!!!

my snailies have had there bath and had new houses bought and now its dinner time


----------



## Skorps

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks. Very helpful website that is!
> 
> So, how's everyones snailies?


My Little Baby had his first taste of apple today 

xXx


----------



## Lee2211

aaaw! I bet he/she enjoyed that!

What's your snails fave food?
Mine like cucumber, apple, lettuce but thats about it. They don't like potatoes, carrot or sweetcorn. I haven't tried tomatoes yet but theres loads of veg they're supposed to like that I just can't find in the supermarket.

Any ideas of alternatives? Like snail mix, or something?
How do you make snail mix anyway?


----------



## Tommy123

Ooh, Flammea, they iz very níce!
How big do they grow? Might get some, and keep in my exo?


----------



## Lee2211

I suppose the conditions they need to be kept in are different to Fulica?

Tommy123
What species of snails do you have?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Any ideas of alternatives? Like snail mix, or something?
> How do you make snail mix anyway?


That depends on what you want to put in it  

It's usually some combination of seeds and/or grains and/or fruit, but that's about as specific as you can get 

Everybody is getting sweet potato today here at chez Dusk.


----------



## Tommy123

Lee2211 said:


> I suppose the conditions they need to be kept in are different to Fulica?
> 
> Tommy123
> What species of snails do you have?


Brown-Lipped snails, (Cepaea Nemoralis), five of them 
You?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Hehe... well, come warmer weather I'll be selling a few babies from some of the margie variations, the eduardis especially have had a good winter, randy little devils.


I got dibs 



Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, I will be selling some of them on and holding some back.
> 
> Signed off early last night but looks like all the other questions aimed at me got answered, thank you


Ditto above 

In less than great news, one of the Tigers seems to have died.  think it got too cold the other night, have warmed it up again now, but one of them is still dry and hasn't moved. the foot is kind of dry and not snail fleshy at all.  Hoping it'll come around, in it's second warm bath now, but im doubtful


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> In less than great news, one of the Tigers seems to have died.  think it got too cold the other night, have warmed it up again now, but one of them is still dry and hasn't moved. the foot is kind of dry and not snail fleshy at all.  Hoping it'll come around, in it's second warm bath now, but im doubtful


Ive got everything crossed for him


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Thanks  Keeping a eye on it atm, no movement at all so far.


----------



## stevepully

:gasph no thats not good
I just had a panic. one of my Hadra Webbi was right back in his shell. only had them since yesterday. thought he may be in trouble but came out after a quick spray. they must just sleep like that.


----------



## Lee2211

Tommy
Just Fulica for now. But I'm getting a bigger tank so hopefully some full white jades 

Dusk
Thanks. I have plain porridge oats if i cut up some fruit and mix it together would that be alright? Can you put calcium powder in it aswell?

Metaphysicalninja
So sorry to hear about your Tigers. They are beautiful creatures, but I hope the others recover. 

:flrt:


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Tommy
> Thanks. I have plain porridge oats if i cut up some fruit and mix it together would that be alright? Can you put calcium powder in it aswell?


Sounds like a nice mix  You can soak the oats to a sort of porridge with water and they'll gobble it down  And adding calcium powder is fine - it's a good way to sneak some into them if they won't eat their cuttle, too.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> In less than great news, one of the Tigers seems to have died.  think it got too cold the other night, have warmed it up again now, but one of them is still dry and hasn't moved. the foot is kind of dry and not snail fleshy at all.  Hoping it'll come around, in it's second warm bath now, but im doubtful


 I guess the winter curse isn't over yet... tigers are so temperamental, poor things.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Just hoping it picks up, though the hard-ish-ness of the foot has got to be bad...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

The very first Apple snail I had died today, I'm surprisingly sad about it. R.I.P. Sheldon


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Just hoping it picks up, though the hard-ish-ness of the foot has got to be bad...


How old is he? I'm really feeling for you. I have some baby tigers and i love them to pieces. I would be tearing my hair out now if I was you. I really hope he pulls through.:grouphug:


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> The very first Apple snail I had died today, I'm surprisingly sad about it. R.I.P. Sheldon


I am so sorry to hear that Its never an easy thing. My thoughts are with you.:grouphug:


----------



## Dusk

RIP Sheldon  How old was he?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> The very first Apple snail I had died today, I'm surprisingly sad about it. R.I.P. Sheldon


Damn... bad snail day all round  



stevepully said:


> How old is he? I'm really feeling for you. I have some baby tigers and i love them to pieces. I would be tearing my hair out now if I was you. I really hope he pulls through.:grouphug:


Thanks, it's really young, no idea how old exactly (got em off here a while ago) but only about a inch or so long. Hasn't been growing since I got it either, the other of the pair has shot up, has near doubled the little one... just this one hasn't grown, and now is all dry and dead-looking 

AAaaaannnnnd I'm getting concerned about the millipedes too, have some young one's that haven't surfaced in forever now. Hope they haven't died underground


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thanks, it's really young, no idea how old exactly (got em off here a while ago) but only about a inch or so long. Hasn't been growing since I got it either, the other of the pair has shot up, has near doubled the little one... just this one hasn't grown, and now is all dry and dead-looking
> 
> AAaaaannnnnd I'm getting concerned about the millipedes too, have some young one's that haven't surfaced in forever now. Hope they haven't died underground


About the same size as my tigers I used to worry like mad but bought them a heat mat one has grown bigger than the other just like yours. There may be hope yet. I thought one of mine had passed a while ago. they can be pretty shy. Lets hope he pops out. as for millepedes I have no idea of millipede care at all


----------



## stevepully

*Help with profile*

Im so computer illiterate:lol2:
Trying to upload photos and make my profile a bit better but havent got the first clue how!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> About the same size as my tigers I used to worry like mad but bought them a heat mat one has grown bigger than the other just like yours. There may be hope yet. I thought one of mine had passed a while ago. they can be pretty shy. Lets hope he pops out. as for millepedes I have no idea of millipede care at all


Yeah i know, my 2 are really shy. Its foot has dried out though, not good. Millipedes are fine  just has a reorganise and found them all alive and well, and bigger lol. 

Pics, go to your profile, photos, amke a new album then upload some pics, but they gotta be 600x600 pix, photoshop can do that bit for you, or for just a photo resizing program, fotosizer - free and really easy to use


----------



## Dusk

*Albino fulica babies*

Here are some of the full-albino jade x rodatzi f2s, about four weeks old  None of them have the black spots that become dark stripes as they grow, a few have faint brown striping, so it remains to be seen how many will keep their pure yellow shells. 










(None of these are for sale in the immediate future - sorry  Just showing them off!)


----------



## stevepully

:2thumb::notworthy::notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> Here are some of the full-albino jade x rodatzi f2s, about four weeks old  None of them have the black spots that become dark stripes as they grow, a few have faint brown striping, so it remains to be seen how many will keep their pure yellow shells.
> 
> image
> 
> (None of these are for sale in the immediate future - sorry  Just showing them off!)


They're lovely  A couple of mine seem to be developing gorgeous caramel markings, and the rest look to be pure yellow. They were so shy when they were little but not so much now. Are your babies shy? 

I really find some snails are shy and others so aren't!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Wow, awesome Dusk  Same, my retics aren't bothered by me at all, others wont come out the shell. Size makes a difference too though doesn't it? 

Can anyone make a suggestion about a heat mat, I have a huge one that is on all the time around the Tigers tank, but the temp doesn't seem to be getting anywhere near 30, any ideas? Could the position of the temp sensor be doing it? Its at the hot end right in the middle if that makes sense. the mats 47 inch long and the tanks only 40cm, so it goes round 3 sides, so its not like there's not enough mat to do it. :hmm:


----------



## Dusk

AnythingWithAShell said:


> They're lovely  A couple of mine seem to be developing gorgeous caramel markings, and the rest look to be pure yellow. They were so shy when they were little but not so much now. Are your babies shy?
> 
> I really find some snails are shy and others so aren't!


Most of these are a little, but I put that down to large-family syndrome... with a hundred siblings per clutch, there's a limit to how much handling each baby gets, especially when they're so small there's the risk of damaging them. But theres always a few in any clutch who are born bold and get themselves into adventures, and if they're healthy those are usually the ones I mark out to keep and perhaps breed from 




TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Can anyone make a suggestion about a heat mat, I have a huge one that is on all the time around the Tigers tank, but the temp doesn't seem to be getting anywhere near 30, any ideas? Could the position of the temp sensor be doing it? Its at the hot end right in the middle if that makes sense. the mats 47 inch long and the tanks only 40cm, so it goes round 3 sides, so its not like there's not enough mat to do it. :hmm:


What insulation do you have on the other side of the mat? If you don't have anything, then a layer of polystyrene tiling or a few layers of bubble wrap will make a huge difference


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Can anyone make a suggestion about a heat mat, I have a huge one that is on all the time around the Tigers tank, but the temp doesn't seem to be getting anywhere near 30, any ideas? Could the position of the temp sensor be doing it? Its at the hot end right in the middle if that makes sense. the mats 47 inch long and the tanks only 40cm, so it goes round 3 sides, so its not like there's not enough mat to do it. :hmm:


I am lucky to work in the construction industry and aqquired a piece of foil covered insulation thats got foam in the middle (1" thick.) a couple of days after i put it on read temp in morning and was struggling to hit 22, It had fallen off the back! so obviously makes all the difference!At the mo I have it taped to the back of my mat and moved the thermostat sensor away from the mat and set stat for 30. Seems taking an air reading around tank seems to be getting up to around 27 but does drop to 24ish especially if ive just opened the lid for feeding/spraying etc and before the stat kicks in.
Hope I make sense, I do tend to ramble nonsense :lol2:


----------



## grannykins

Dusk said:


> Here are some of the full-albino jade x rodatzi f2s, about four weeks old  None of them have the black spots that become dark stripes as they grow, a few have faint brown striping, so it remains to be seen how many will keep their pure yellow shells.
> 
> image
> 
> (None of these are for sale in the immediate future - sorry  Just showing them off!)


It will be brilliant if they do keep their yellow shells. BTW, what does everyone do with their snails when you go on holiday?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

The last time I was away for a week, I got my family to look after them. Someone was coming to the house every day anyway to feed the baby turtles (I took the tortoises to my mums) so they just done the snails too.

I spot clean poo and remove most old food every day, and wipe the sides of the tank, but I wasn't expecting someone else to do all that (considering the number of snail tanks I have!) so what I done was labelled each tank with a number, then prepared generous amounts of food, labelled them with the right tank number in the fridge and got my dad to put the food in every second day. He sprayed them every day. By putting food in every second day, it meant there was little (if any) old food left that would need taken out. So the lack of daily spot cleaning would have minimal impact 

I also used food like romaine, sweet potato, and squash, as these 'keep' better in the tanks. They stay fresher and don't go mushy.

Although, as it turns out he did scoop out any big bits of poo he found, and I came to back to much tidier than I expected snail tanks!


----------



## Dusk

grannykins said:


> It will be brilliant if they do keep their yellow shells. BTW, what does everyone do with their snails when you go on holiday?


If it's for a few days, I put an extra water bowl and half a sweet potato in each tank and leave them as they are.

Any longer and I'd draw up a list for someone saying which tank needed what, but it would amount to '1/4 sweet potato every three days per tank, spray all tanks, top up water bowl in tanks [x, y, z], check heats mats are still on'.

Barring disaster I think that's about all you can expect from a non-snaily petsitter.  That and a short list of 'call me if the following happens: snail stinks like a dead thing, don't worry if they seal themselves in.'

I am willing to look after peoples' snails if they're local to me, but the situation hasn't arisen yet.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yep, I'd be happy to snail sit as well, if anyone near enough needed it 

Sweet potato is great for longevity


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah. I'd quite like to pet sit.
Soo, if you live near enough then I'm always ready 

Dusk, Is it true that you can grate a bit of cuttlefish and use that as calcium powder?

So how are everyones snails?

Btw. If anyone knows of any completely white jades (skin and shell) babies for sale then please let me know!:notworthy:


----------



## Pleco07

holiday....:hmm: ........ not been on one of those for about 8 years


----------



## Lee2211

I haven't been on holiday in ages either!
How are the snailies everyone?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> How are the snailies everyone?


The snailies are fine its their owner whos sick!


----------



## LoveForLizards

I, too, would be happy to snail sit for people. Done plenty of small animal boarding in the past, also. We could set up the SSS (Snail Sitting Society) :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

LoveForLizards said:


> I, too, would be happy to snail sit for people. Done plenty of small animal boarding in the past, also. We could set up the SSS (Snail Sitting Society) :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Sounds great! :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

LoveForLizards said:


> I, too, would be happy to snail sit for people. Done plenty of small animal boarding in the past, also. We could set up the SSS (Snail Sitting Society) :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Sounds like a plan. do we book now Im after someone in cambridge area for beginning of August. Happy to repay the favour.:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

I just googled pet snail sitter and pet snail boarder and there was no relating searches. :gasp: Just loads of pet sitting. lol I wonder why!

I have images now of a snail sitter with rooms upon rooms of tanks. :lol:


----------



## stevepully

that is so cool we just got to find people who are in the same area. Someone more computer literate must be able to set up a networking site to arrange sitting with a local snalie.


----------



## LoveForLizards

stevepully said:


> that is so cool we just got to find people who are in the same area. Someone more computer literate must be able to set up a networking site to arrange sitting with a local snalie.



I could start a facebook group to start off and if it took off, a website later in the year, and try to get a good amount of people from different places to join in, and also a place for people to request a snail sitter and ask advice etc. Would just need people to put the word out!


----------



## Lee2211

I'll do it. Tell everyone!

Great ideas keep 'em coming!


----------



## LoveForLizards

Lee2211 said:


> I'll do it. Tell everyone!
> 
> Great ideas keep 'em coming!


What exactly are ya doing?? details! lol
If anybody needed sitting/boarding contracts, info, regulations etc I can pull up some from when we did small animal boarding.


----------



## Lee2211

I'll help spread the word!


----------



## stevepully

How would you be sure you would get them back from me?!:lol2: I may Snail-nap them


----------



## LoveForLizards

stevepully said:


> How would you be sure you would get them back from me?!:lol2: I may Snail-nap them


Ahh wells, it's all down to trust when leaving your pets with anybody. 
If you snail-nap them, name and shameee! :devil::lol2:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=300986339616&ref=ts

Lets see if we can get enough members to make a website worthwhile! hehe. :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Right. I'm gunna join. But if we do get people to trust us it will all be worth while in the end.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Right. I'm gunna join. But if we do get people to trust us it will all be worth while in the end.


I think its a good idea my mates and family flatly refuse to care for mine lol. Cant understand why you would be like that but each to their own i guess


----------



## LoveForLizards

Lee2211 said:


> Right. I'm gunna join. But if we do get people to trust us it will all be worth while in the end.


Yep. Word of mouth is the main thing with boarding. 

Don't forget to upload Snail pics and invite other Snail owners! 

I might put up ads on pre-loved and free ads etc, ads will be showing up in google as well then.


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Dusk, Is it true that you can grate a bit of cuttlefish and use that as calcium powder?


Yes, absolutely - I usually bash cutlefish bones with something heavy or throw them in a grinder but grating may be even easier, good idea 



> Btw. If anyone knows of any completely white jades (skin and shell) babies for sale then please let me know!:notworthy:


Terminology issue here - jades/white jades refers only to those with albino bodies and *dark* shells. 

There are several terms in use for full albino fulica including fulica var. jadatzi, fulica var. jadatzi f. construct, vollalbino and probably more 

It's still a tossup which one will end up being preferred, but jadatzi seems to be winning at the moment.

I may have some babies available in a month or two


----------



## Lee2211

Woops. Sorry about that Dusk but thanks for correcting me 
Aaah well Dusk. If you ever want to sell them... :whistling2:
Does that mean that they're not Fulica and have to be looked after differently? Or is it just a different colour?

Thanks. In that case then I shall make some snail mix later!


----------



## Lee2211

LoveForLizards said:


> Yep. Word of mouth is the main thing with boarding.
> 
> Don't forget to upload Snail pics and invite other Snail owners!
> 
> I might put up ads on pre-loved and free ads etc, ads will be showing up in google as well then.


Good idea! 
Can I please be on the list of boarders/ snail sitters?
I have two Fulica and are getting some more. I used to have snails when I was a kid and they lived long happy lives just as I hope my two GALS will do.


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Woops. Sorry about that Dusk but thanks for correcting me
> Aaah well Dusk. If you ever want to sell them... :whistling2:
> Does that mean that they're not Fulica and have to be looked after differently? Or is it just a different colour?


They're all fulica  The yellow shell/white body is just a new colouration, developed through controlled breeding. They all take the same care.

No other species in captivity has a fully albino varient available, as far as I know. Most species throw up albino skinned forms every now and then - margies ovum and sut are best established, but I've also seen pictures of white-skinned archachatina puylaerti, achatina achatina and pseudachatina laeiana. 

Albino/yellow shells are known in achatina achatina (called 'queen tigers'), archachatina marginata (varients unconfirmed) and achatina ventricosa.

Odds of ever finding any of those except ovums and suts are very slim, but they've been known to exist, so there's hope yet 

Anyone know of other confirmed albino skin and/or shelled GALS? 

(And put me in for snailsitting, too - I'm not much for facebook though.)


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks Dusk.
Your awesome!
So have you already got the babies or are you just hoping they'll lay?
If you do have them and when your ready to sell just give me a PM.:whistling2:
Do you have some pics??


----------



## LoveForLizards

I have agree'd to taking on 60 baby A.Fulica. Uh-oh...:lol2:
If anybody's after some, your welcome to a few when I get them. :lol: (wont post until weather has warmed up a bit, though)



Lee2211 said:


> Good idea!
> Can I please be on the list of boarders/ snail sitters?
> I have two Fulica and are getting some more. I used to have snails when I was a kid and they lived long happy lives just as I hope my two GALS will do.


Yup, would ya mind sending me your approx. location and email I can put on the group boxes thing then please? 



Dusk said:


> (And put me in for snailsitting, too - I'm not much for facebook though.)


Again, send me your approx. location and an email address and I'll throw it up on the page. : victory:


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks Dusk.
> Your awesome!
> So have you already got the babies or are you just hoping they'll lay?
> If you do have them and when your ready to sell just give me a PM.:whistling2:
> Do you have some pics??


I try 

I've got a clutch hatching right now and another incubating - based on past clutches, 25% of the babies will start life with white skin and yellow shells.

The generation isn't old enough yet to say for sure how many of those 25% will keep their yellow shells as they mature. With the original dark-skin-yellow shelled form (rodatzis) they're all born yellow-shelled and an indeterminate number later darken. 

I won't be selling guarenteed-full-albinos for another generation or two, when I've had time to observe their growth and colour patterns, but if anyone wants to take a chance on some currently-full-albino f2s, they are welcome to  I'll post here when there are some looking for homes.

There was a pic a little upthread of the first clutch of this generation - page 270, posted yesterday


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I've joined the snail facebook group! 

Shall I PM my details for being a snail sitter, or do you want them on bookface?


----------



## Lee2211

Ok I will email you my details for being a sitter.

So basically, you aren't sure wether they will maintain their skin and/or shell colour as they get older? and your looking for people to take on a couple to help you with this "experiment"?

I'LL DO IT!


----------



## LoveForLizards

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I've joined the snail facebook group!
> 
> Shall I PM my details for being a snail sitter, or do you want them on bookface?


PM please  I'm trying to work out the ads part of the group, I think for now any Snail Sitters details will just have to go in the Info section until I get the hang of the groups again. :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

That will be fine for now.
Even so, people on RFUK can still contact us can't they?
And that's a whole lot of people just in one place!


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> So basically, you aren't sure wether they will maintain their skin and/or shell colour as they get older? and your looking for people to take on a couple to help you with this "experiment"?
> 
> I'LL DO IT!


Hehe  The albino skin is permanent. Anecdata from other breeders confirms that many will keep their yellow shells - I just don't know (yet) how many or which ones  There may or may not end up being a second subvariety with light caramel striping on a yellow base - too early to predict.

The forefront of practical experimentation is always a bit of a lucky dip... if anyone wants guarentees they can get back to me in a year or two


----------



## Lee2211

Dusk said:


> Hehe  The albino skin is permanent. Anecdata from other breeders confirms that many will keep their yellow shells - I just don't know (yet) how many or which ones  There may or may not end up being a second subvariety with light caramel striping on a yellow base - too early to predict.
> 
> The forefront of practical experimentation is always a bit of a lucky dip... if anyone wants guarentees they can get back to me in a year or two


Naah, I'm a rebel me!
So if you do need me to take a few then I'd be happy to. I love experiments and snails! Especially pretty ones like those 
Just let me know :whistling2:


----------



## Krista

Hi,

I have just bathed all four of my Gals and when I went to empty their bath, there was a long orange thing in the water.:gasp:
Now they did have sweet potato this afternoon. Could this be a worm (wasn't moving)? If it is what is a good de-wormer and will I have to change all the substrate?

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Pleco07

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bathed all four of my Gals and when I went to empty their bath, there was a long orange thing in the water.:gasp:
> Now they did have sweet potato this afternoon. Could this be a worm (wasn't moving)? If it is what is a good de-wormer and will I have to change all the substrate?
> 
> Jingle Bells.


If they had sweet potato earlier it will be poo


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> RIP Sheldon  How old was he?


He was quite big when I got him, & I've had him for about 2&half years




AnythingWithAShell said:


> I've joined the snail facebook group!
> 
> Shall I PM my details for being a snail sitter, or do you want them on bookface?


I joined toooo, but it seems that LoveForLizards already covers my area. I'm quite happy to be 'deputy' midlands snail-sitter though:lol2:

Should be getting my Jades from Pleco on Tuesday, now that the weather's decided to behave itself for a few days :notworthy:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Should be getting my Jades from Pleco on Tuesday, now that the weather's decided to behave itself for a few days :notworthy:


Just another couple of hundred to shift lol...someone PM'd me a while back asking for a job lot of them but I deleted the PM :bash:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Lol, that be silly. Do you get email notifications on PM's? Because even if you deleted the email it may still be in your deleted file?


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Lol, that be silly. Do you get email notifications on PM's? Because even if you deleted the email it may still be in your deleted file?


Yeah I do but I empty my deleted folder on an almost hourly basis....kind of an obbsessive trait of mine lol


----------



## Lee2211

Uh-oh That not good.

I'm glad so many people have joined in just a few hours


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Uh-oh That not good.
> 
> I'm glad so many people have joined in just a few hours


where is it? How do I join?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Thanks Dusk/steve 



Dusk said:


> No other species in captivity has a fully albino varient available, as far as I know. Most species throw up albino skinned forms every now and then - margies ovum and sut are best established, but I've also seen pictures of white-skinned archachatina puylaerti, achatina achatina and pseudachatina laeiana.
> 
> Albino/yellow shells are known in achatina achatina (called 'queen tigers'), archachatina marginata (varients unconfirmed) and achatina ventricosa.
> 
> Odds of ever finding any of those except ovums and suts are very slim, but they've been known to exist, so there's hope yet
> 
> Anyone know of other confirmed albino skin and/or shelled GALS?
> 
> (And put me in for snailsitting, too - I'm not much for facebook though.)


Albino retics? I got 2 big monsters that are definite their albino 
and I think I wanna see this white shell/skin tiger! Sounds immense. 



Dusk said:


> Hehe  The albino skin is permanent. Anecdata from other breeders confirms that many will keep their yellow shells - I just don't know (yet) how many or which ones  There may or may not end up being a second subvariety with light caramel striping on a yellow base - too early to predict.
> 
> The forefront of practical experimentation is always a bit of a lucky dip... if anyone wants guarentees they can get back to me in a year or two


Caramel striping on white shells could be pretty cool too. Who needs garuntees? lol. When you have some white-for-now babies available, leme know


----------



## LoveForLizards

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I joined toooo, but it seems that LoveForLizards already covers my area. I'm quite happy to be 'deputy' midlands snail-sitter though:lol2:



If it takes off, can never have too many! haha.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I joined too


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Albino retics? I got 2 big monsters that are definite their albino



D'oh! Well done. I've even got some, you'd think I'd've remembered.... 



> and I think I wanna see this white shell/skin tiger! Sounds immense.


There are queen tigers, plain yellow shelled - someone on supersnails has some, I will try and find photos... I think in this thread: 
Super Snails - new and old snails

and there's a few pictures of an albino-skinned tiger in Achatschnecken. Sadly none with both, although that would be pretty amazing. 




> Caramel striping on white shells could be pretty cool too. Who needs garuntees? lol. When you have some white-for-now babies available, leme know


Willdo


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha, I have to think when I list mine, and i've not even got that many species lol. well cool, they just lose the stripes? how strange lol. Shall be keeping a eye out for albino tigers now!


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahaha, I have to think when I list mine, and i've not even got that many species lol. well cool, they just lose the stripes? how strange lol. Shall be keeping a eye out for albino tigers now!


The ones labelled 'depravata' are queen tigers too - another name for them is achatina achatina var. depravata


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ahhhh, thankyou  shall have to have a look at my set ups first, get a better home than the exo faunariums.


----------



## grannykins

Could you let me know too when the 'white for now' babies are ready please? Cant join the sitting group as I dont do facebook. I dont have a lot of spare space, but if anyone was desperate I could probably fit a tub or two in somewhere to sit: victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Same here Dusk, if there's any white for now albino's I'll take some


----------



## Skorps

Ive joined as well- I dont have a massive amount of space at home but would be happy to take a few at a time- also happy to travel- (Within reason) to check Snailies in their own home
xXx


----------



## Lee2211

Yay! It's going so well!


----------



## LoveForLizards

Skorps said:


> Ive joined as well- I dont have a massive amount of space at home but would be happy to take a few at a time- also happy to travel- (Within reason) to check Snailies in their own home
> xXx


Haha, I wondered who it was! Cheers for joining. :no1:


----------



## Lee2211

How many boarders/sitters do we have?


----------



## Krista

Hi All

Just joined Snailie facebook :2thumb:

Jingle Bellssss


----------



## LoveForLizards

Lee2211 said:


> How many boarders/sitters do we have?


There's 9 members in the group at the moment. Not 100% how many boarders/sitters though if that makes sense? Should've had a generally/snail owners group as well. :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Nah we'll be alright. On my page I posted a message on my visitors board about it.
I think everyone else should do aswell


----------



## Pleco07

I have finally been through and re housed the L. flammea hatchlings from the hatching tub. I have 9 healthy looking snails even the tiny runt looking one  . Im keeping 5 of them and the other 4 have been reserved.
...

































I'll het some pics of the adults up later


----------



## LoveForLizards

Pleco07 said:


> I have finally been through and re housed the L. flammea hatchlings from the hatching tub. I have 9 healthy looking snails even the tiny runt looking one  . Im keeping 5 of them and the other 4 have been reserved.
> ...
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I'll het some pics of the adults up later


Their shells are lush! Do they stay that color??


----------



## Pleco07

LoveForLizards said:


> Their shells are lush! Do they stay that color??


They get darker but keep their crazy stripes, im just taking pics of the adults now


----------



## LoveForLizards

Ohh and BTW, can you past on the FB wall yet? I checked all of the group and member settings yesterday and nothing was up with them, so don't know what's going wrong!


----------



## Pleco07

LoveForLizards said:


> Ohh and BTW, can you past on the FB wall yet? I checked all of the group and member settings yesterday and nothing was up with them, so don't know what's going wrong!


No I cant but I have a friend on there moaning about other groups not working properly so just another FB glitch I guess


----------



## Pleco07

These are my adult a few months ago...









This is a striped one and a yellow shelled one (just taken pics)...
















I have 3 striped and 2 yellow shelled.
Neither of which decided to come out and show off the skin colouration. Their skin in striped too which looks pretty cool.


----------



## Krista

Pleco07 said:


> These are my adult a few months ago...
> image
> 
> This is a striped one and a yellow shelled one (just taken pics)...
> image
> image
> I have 3 striped and 2 yellow shelled.
> Neither of which decided to come out and show off the skin colouration. Their skin in striped too which looks pretty cool.


Hi,

Wow what lovely looking snails....love the shells on all of them......:2thumb:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Tommy123

LoveForLizards said:


> Ahh wells, it's all down to trust when leaving your pets with anybody.
> If you snail-nap them, name and shameee! :devil::lol2:
> Snail Sitters (UK) | Facebook
> 
> Lets see if we can get enough members to make a website worthwhile! hehe. :2thumb:


I'll join, I'll deffinetly help out :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

@Pleco, Will you be have anymroe Flammea? I'd deffinetly be intrested


----------



## Lee2211

I can post on it so I don't know what went wrong?

@Pleco. Those snails are beautiful! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> @Pleco, Will you be have anymroe Flammea? I'd deffinetly be intrested


No idea, wasnt expecting them to breed yet anyway. If/when they breed again then I will have some more


----------



## Tommy123

Ok.


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> No I cant but I have a friend on there moaning about other groups not working properly so just another FB glitch I guess


Ooooh it works now :2thumb:


----------



## Skorps

LoveForLizards said:


> Haha, I wondered who it was! Cheers for joining. :no1:


Haha!
No Problems- Im New to snailes (Apart from the garden snails I would keep as pets when I was little  ) Ive had my Baby- Tobias-Sluggley for all of 1 week now! But more than happy to help!

xXx


----------



## Lee2211

About to give my baby Fulica a bath 
They never seem to like it as much as everyone says their snails do.
But they're covered in porridge oats because I made them some snail mix earlier. So they'll be clean and like it!


----------



## LoveForLizards

Pleco07 said:


> These are my adult a few months ago...
> image
> 
> This is a striped one and a yellow shelled one (just taken pics)...
> image
> image
> I have 3 striped and 2 yellow shelled.
> Neither of which decided to come out and show off the skin colouration. Their skin in striped too which looks pretty cool.


Eeeek they're awesome :flrt: Another for the species wish list :lol2:



Tommy123 said:


> I'll join, I'll deffinetly help out :2thumb:





Pleco07 said:


> Ooooh it works now :2thumb:





Skorps said:


> Haha!
> No Problems- Im New to snailes (Apart from the garden snails I would keep as pets when I was little  ) Ive had my Baby- Tobias-Sluggley for all of 1 week now! But more than happy to help!
> 
> xXx


:no1::no1::no1:



Lee2211 said:


> About to give my baby Fulica a bath
> They never seem to like it as much as everyone says their snails do.
> But they're covered in porridge oats because I made them some snail mix earlier. So they'll be clean and like it!


My current lot don't really like when I bath them, but usually if I leave a shallow (reaaally shallow, just a few mm even for adults) dish of water on top of a heat mat in the tub they're pretty good at keeping themselves clean, or for really small babies I put in a tub with soaked sphagnum moss in it and put it on the heat source to keep it super humid, they usually spend a lot of time in there drinking and the heat coupled with the humidity breaks down off of their skin and washes off, then if they need it I give their shells a quick wipe with paper towel. If I try and bathe the lot I have now they just stay in their Shells until I put them back = Fail. :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

LoveForLizards said:


> My current lot don't really like when I bath them, but usually if I leave a shallow (reaaally shallow, just a few mm even for adults) dish of water on top of a heat mat in the tub they're pretty good at keeping themselves clean, or for really small babies I put in a tub with soaked sphagnum moss in it and put it on the heat source to keep it super humid, they usually spend a lot of time in there drinking and the heat coupled with the humidity breaks down off of their skin and washes off, then if they need it I give their shells a quick wipe with paper towel. If I try and bathe the lot I have now they just stay in their Shells until I put them back = Fail. :lol2:


Lol. Mine just try to escape. 
I don't have a heat source in my tank because according to the themometre I have in their tank, the temp usually varies between 23-25*C. As for the moss thats a great idea. If I get a sponge and soak that would that suffice? If not where can I get some moss?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Lee2211 said:


> Lol. Mine just try to escape.
> I don't have a heat source in my tank because according to the themometre I have in their tank, the temp usually varies between 23-25*C. As for the moss thats a great idea. If I get a sponge and soak that would that suffice? If not where can I get some moss?


I wouldn't have thought the sponge would work for cleaning them, but to keep up humidity that'd probably be OK. Spaghnum is pretty good because they like to burrow in it and due to the spongey texture it cleans the Shells as well as having the humidity. 
Spaghnum moss can be bought at garden centres, some rep/exotics shops, etc. Just make sure it isn't the 'colour enhanced' or the stuff that is advertised to 'staying green' etc. : victory:

ETA: If using a sponge, make sure to wash it out with a mild anti-bac soap every week or so to stop a build up on bacteria. Similarly, spaghnum moss should be boiled, baked or changed out when cleaning to make sure that doesn't build up bacteria either!


----------



## Lee2211

Ah great tips thank you.
Yeah I meant the sponge for humidity and they might like to sit on it or something so I'll try it.


----------



## Lee2211

Does anyone know and good shops were I can get substrate and moss from. Faunariums would be good to pleasee!


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Does anyone know and good shops were I can get substrate and moss from. Faunariums would be good to pleasee!


I just bought faunariums from ebay best price ive seen Exo Terra Std. Faunarium Large, PT2265 on eBay (end time 21-Feb-10 23:01:09 GMT)

Ok for smaller species not sure about larger ones though.


----------



## LoveForLizards

I've searched high and low for Faunariums suitable for adults and haven't been able to find one yet  Every time I look I go back to converted RUBs. heh


----------



## stevepully

LoveForLizards said:


> I've searched high and low for Faunariums suitable for adults and haven't been able to find one yet  Every time I look I go back to converted RUBs. heh


I was lucky, so far I have been donated 2 3ft aquarium tanks, 1 4ft aquarium tank, bought a 2ft one second hand for £5 as it was not water tight, so really my setup was fairly cheap. I would try and ask around friends and family and maybe join your local freecycle group, maybe try fridayads or gumtree or similar. You'd be surprised what some people have laying around unwanted in their garage!


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks guys.
I was wondering... know this is really embarassing... but what is a RUB? :blush:
Is it some sort of plastic container or something?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I was wondering... know this is really embarassing... but what is a RUB? :blush:
> Is it some sort of plastic container or something?


Dont be embarrassed i thought the same the other day then it clicked really usefull box. or in other words a plastic storage box. I think, correct me if im wrong:lol2:


----------



## rascal2005

I have just got mine, there loverly but all they do is burrow hahaha


----------



## LoveForLizards

stevepully said:


> I was lucky, so far I have been donated 2 3ft aquarium tanks, 1 4ft aquarium tank, bought a 2ft one second hand for £5 as it was not water tight, so really my setup was fairly cheap. I would try and ask around friends and family and maybe join your local freecycle group, maybe try fridayads or gumtree or similar. You'd be surprised what some people have laying around unwanted in their garage!


I always miss the bargains on free ads/free cycle and the like! :lol2: I've even been around aquarium shops and asked them to save me back tanks that are cracked or just need minor repairs etc but people always snap them up before me! I'm hoping to get a 4ft tank sometime later in the year though, maybe have it planted and keep a few rarer Snail species in there. That's if I can keep the plants alive, I usually fail at it. :blush:



Lee2211 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I was wondering... know this is really embarassing... but what is a RUB? :blush:
> Is it some sort of plastic container or something?


RUB stands for Really Useful Box, they're a brand type of storage container, the come in a range of different colors, sizes etc, they're super strong, perfect for converting into housing, they have strong clips to keep the lids on properly so they don't slip and they're good for stacking. 
Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range


----------



## stevepully

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm hoping to get a 4ft tank sometime later in the year though, maybe have it planted and keep a few rarer Snail species in there. That's if I can keep the plants alive, I usually fail at it. :blush:


Shame you dont live near me i have a spare 4ft tank that i havent found a use for yet. Was saving it for a rainy day but looking less likely to need it by the day. oh yeah obout the plants. i use fake ones then plant live lettuce and cress for them to eat. much easier than trying to keep plants alive.


----------



## stevepully

Some pics of my setup at the mo.


----------



## stevepully




----------



## LoveForLizards

stevepully said:


> Shame you dont live near me i have a spare 4ft tank that i havent found a use for yet. Was saving it for a rainy day but looking less likely to need it by the day. oh yeah obout the plants. i use fake ones then plant live lettuce and cress for them to eat. much easier than trying to keep plants alive.



Always the way! lol
Think I might try the lettuce and cress actually. Also got some weed seeds for the Rabbits so could plant a few of them. :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

you have exactly the same thermometer as me steve!


----------



## Lee2211

Ah. Really Useful Box! Cool 
@Steve.
Your set up is awesome! How many snails do you actually have then?


----------



## Lee2211

rascal2005 said:


> I have just got mine, there loverly but all they do is burrow hahaha


Yeah mine do too. But they're very friendly if I pick them out and handle them. Mine have a little tunnel system I think. I don't see them for days and when they do pop up they're in a totally different place than when I saw them disappear


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Ah. Really Useful Box! Cool
> @Steve.
> Your set up is awesome! How many snails do you actually have then?


I have 4 fulicas, 4 Jades, 3 Ireds, 5 Capea Nemoralis, 2 Hadra Webbi, 2 Tigers, 2 Margie Suts and a couple of Subulina Octona at the mo but getting more soon. Glad you like the setup. I built the tank stand myself at work,as i'm a carpenter and the snail drawer handles i got off ebay for 99p. was quite pleased with the result.


----------



## stevepully

LoveForLizards said:


> Always the way! lol
> Think I might try the lettuce and cress actually. Also got some weed seeds for the Rabbits so could plant a few of them. :hmm:


They will eat the cress and lettuce, obviously, so will have to replace them. Another good thing to do is throw in a handfull of sunflower seeds and within a few days they will sprout and the snailies will munch the shoots, my Tiger snails are only babies and they live in their sunflower forest and just munch away they love them and I got a huge bag of seeds very cheap that was being sold as bird food.


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> I have 4 fulicas, 4 Jades, 3 Ireds, 5 Capea Nemoralis, 2 Hadra Webbi, 2 Tigers, 2 Margie Suts and a couple of Subulina Octona at the mo but getting more soon. Glad you like the setup. I built the tank stand myself at work,as i'm a carpenter and the snail drawer handles i got off ebay for 99p. was quite pleased with the result.


You're joking! It's right nice. Wow thats and awful lotta snails!
I have 2 Fulica and I'm hoping to get a Jadatzi or two soon :/ Noones selling at the mo. Dusk said she might but apart from her slim pickings ):
Im getting a huuuge glass tank tomorrow. Can't wait 'till they get big enough to go in it. They'll love it.
Apart from the obvious, (plant pots) what can I put in there to make it more interesting. More picks of groovy set ups please!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Thats a lot of snails, some nice set ups you got there. Wish I could get my hands on some nice tanks like that. 

Just moved my grove's and p. bidens to bigger tubs, and I've found a food the bidens like! Was sat here last night thinking, "wait... they eat moss and lichen... so why am i feeding cucumber and lettuce... there's plenty of moss on the tree in the garden!" *facepalm*


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thats a lot of snails, some nice set ups you got there. Wish I could get my hands on some nice tanks like that.
> 
> Just moved my grove's and p. bidens to bigger tubs, and I've found a food the bidens like! Was sat here last night thinking, "wait... they eat moss and lichen... so why am i feeding cucumber and lettuce... there's plenty of moss on the tree in the garden!" *facepalm*


p.bidens what are they? Are they beetles?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> You're joking! It's right nice. Wow thats and awful lotta snails!
> I have 2 Fulica and I'm hoping to get a Jadatzi or two soon :/ Noones selling at the mo. Dusk said she might but apart from her slim pickings ):
> Im getting a huuuge glass tank tomorrow. Can't wait 'till they get big enough to go in it. They'll love it.
> Apart from the obvious, (plant pots) what can I put in there to make it more interesting. More picks of groovy set ups please!


Think Pleco07 may have some Jadatzi for sale and there is someone on facebook selling Rodatzi today.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha, their tiny ones










Papillifera bidens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's pretty much the only info I can find on them. Think they might be a bit uncommon


----------



## stevepully

really like them where did you get them from? Any babies yet? Remind me a bit of my Octana.(small)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Got em off a guy on here, Matli. Yeh, I nearly mistook them for Octana till I looked closely. Take some figuring to get em settled, their fussy things lol. no babies yet lol. Still working on that one


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> I have 2 Fulica and I'm hoping to get a Jadatzi or two soon :/ Noones selling at the mo. Dusk said she might but apart from her slim pickings ):


Patience, grasshopper - it's the wrong season for snail collecting


----------



## stevepully

I started with 8 Octana and now I only have 2  who are in intensive care! they buried themselves and I was worried but I was told they eat the soil and very little else and very rarely surface from being buried in substrate .When i pulled them out they were moving about but when i found them but a few days after most were dead. Think i had the substrate to wet and they couldnt surface through the claggy soil to eat or they may have drowned? was gutted but hopefully in new drier conditions the two I have left will pull through and hopefully breed. hope anyone who owns them or is thinking of owning them doesnt make the same mistakes as me.


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Got em off a guy on here, Matli. Yeh, I nearly mistook them for Octana till I looked closely. Take some figuring to get em settled, their fussy things lol. no babies yet lol. Still working on that one


Cant buy some from you then :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> I started with 8 Octana and now I only have 2  who are in intensive care! they buried themselves and I was worried but I was told they eat the soil and very little else and very rarely surface from being buried in substrate .When i pulled them out they were moving about but when i found them but a few days after most were dead. Think i had the substrate to wet and they couldnt surface through the claggy soil to eat or they may have drowned? was gutted but hopefully in new drier conditions the two I have left will pull through and hopefully breed. hope anyone who owns them or is thinking of owning them doesnt make the same mistakes as me.


Bummer...  



Dusk said:


> Patience, grasshopper - it's the wrong season for snail collecting


Heed the word of the master young one 


stevepully said:


> Cant buy some from you then :lol2:


Nahh, my 7 are staying where they are lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nahh, my 7 are staying where they are lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well if any babies arrive you know where I am :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Is Dusk Yoda?:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Well if any babies arrive you know where I am :2thumb:


Sure thing lol, shall see if and how many we get from them first 



stevepully said:


> Is Dusk Yoda?:lol2:


If Yoda was a snail master then yes... so, was Yoda a snail master? :whistling2:

Also, have you seen a photo of Dusk, Is she short and green? :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> If Yoda was a snail master then yes... so, was Yoda a snail master? :whistling2:
> 
> Also, have you seen a photo of Dusk, Is she short and green? :whistling2:


Have not seen a picture, but now have a mental image of a short green dwarf walking with a staff with a huge snail sat on top!:lol2:
Sorry Dusk I dont even know you no offence was meant.:flrt:


----------



## Dusk

stevepully said:


> Is Dusk Yoda?:lol2:


Only much, much hotter 

Oh, and I have some knowledge of English grammar


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk has waaaaay better hair than Yoda 

I've started cleaning snail tanks tonight, going to finish the last few tomorrow, then will have so many pics for you all


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Only much, much hotter
> 
> Oh, and I have some knowledge of English grammar


*ahem* 















AnythingWithAShell said:


> Dusk has waaaaay better hair than Yoda
> 
> I've started cleaning snail tanks tonight, going to finish the last few tomorrow, then will have so many pics for you all


oooh :2thumb: Redid my p. bidens tank, when I'm done fiddling with it, shall have to photo it. Every pic i see of them in the wild, their on a vertical rock of some kind, so I'm going to add some stones to their tank, might keep em off the lip so I can open the lid and not worry about em falling out! lol. redid the groves too, shall finish that of tomorrow too, photo times!


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Dusk has waaaaay better hair than Yoda
> 
> I've started cleaning snail tanks tonight, going to finish the last few tomorrow, then will have so many pics for you all


cool gonna do mine tomorrow.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> image


All right, I have better hair, but that is a remarkably fetching hat


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Isn't it just? It's shocking the quality of hat photoshop can find these days! lol


----------



## Lee2211

@Dusk.
Yes master:notworthy:. Sorry I just really want some.

Steve, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the rest pull through.


Are octana's technically GALS then? Because I've never heard of them...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

If I remember right (and without double checking) S. octana are Brazillian. That's naughty, I should know for sure, since I have some :blush:

I'd wanted some for ages, so read about them ages and ages ago, then just bought some when a good opportunity arose


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Are octana's technically GALS then? Because I've never heard of them...


There not GALS they are a really small species that live in Brazil and the Carrabian.If you look back a page or two i have posted a picture of them. (the one with the blue background and the penny)

There are some on sale at the moment on ebay.


----------



## Lee2211

Oh right. Thats a cute pic. Do they get bigger than that?


----------



## Lee2211

Grrr... It wont let me make an account on Photobucket!


----------



## Skorps

They are cute but I cant get "Ice Cream cone" out of my head!!
xXx


----------



## Lee2211

Lol. Yeah their shells do resemble and ice cream cone


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Almost done with the snails, should have pics soon 

Am just about to do my octana, funnily enough!


----------



## Lee2211

Cool. Looking forward to some pics 
I'm cleaning my Fulica out later.

I'm getting two more Fulica soon. My friend wants some


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Oh right. Thats a cute pic. Do they get bigger than that?


Apparently they grow to about 3-4cm shell length. Just wish mine would grow and breed then I'd stop worrying about them.


----------



## stevepully

Finished cleaning out. Found mites on one of my Margies, about 3 or four.washed them off and thoroughly cleaned their tank. Other snails in tank were clean but gonna have to monitor.If it gets bad will have to buy some Hypoaspis Miles.


----------



## Skorps

stevepully said:


> Finished cleaning out. Found mites on one of my Margies, about 3 or four.washed them off and thoroughly cleaned their tank. Other snails in tank were clean but gonna have to monitor.If it gets bad will have to buy some Hypoaspis Miles.


Thats annoying!
Are mites hard to treat in snails?


----------



## Evie

Hi, a friend has a GAL - no idea what type, anyway since xmas its shell has turned a mossy shade of green. It isn't algae or anything. She said she put a rock in there recently so I wondered if it could be that the snail is rasping at the rock and some kind of mineral is causing this? I've suggested he takes it out in case its toxic but does anyone have any ideas what else it might be?


----------



## stevepully

Skorps said:


> Thats annoying!
> Are mites hard to treat in snails?


Apparently. first time i,ve seen them on mine. Seen them on wild snails though. The only cure i've read about is Hypoaspis Miles unless anyone else has some better advice for me.
Hypoaspis Miles
*
*


----------



## Lee2211

Sorry Evie, no idea. But he should take the rock out anyway incase when the snails climbs up the sides he falls off and damages his shell on it.

Steve, that's terrible! Why do snails get mites anyway? Good luck with getting that sorted out.


----------



## Evie

Lee2211 said:


> Sorry Evie, no idea. But he should take the rock out anyway incase when the snails climbs up the sides he falls off and damages his shell on it.
> 
> Steve, that's terrible! Why do snails get mites anyway? Good luck with getting that sorted out.


Cheers Lee - It's really bugging me what's caused it, checked substrate, diet etc. but there doesn't seem to be anything out of the ordinary so it's looking like the rock - will see if it goes back to normal now that the rock is out.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*My snail family*

As promised, here's part 1 of all my snails, and my setups too.










A. fulica, juveniles and sub/adults










H. aspersa maxima and Caracolus marginella










A. immaculata, Jadatzi fulica, Rodatzi fulica










My one remaining albino A. reticulata. See the difference in his shell colour from top and bottom?










Baby C. marginella, baby albino A. fulica, some banded Cepaea hortensis/nemoralis










Subulina octana


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

And part 2.....










A. iredalei, plain yellow C. hortensis, and a pink C. nemoralis.

Think that's everyone! So here's a pic of each of my setups too




























All my setups have at least one plant pot hide, most have 2. Though you may not always see them in the pics, cos they're hidden under fake plants!

I also have 4 little setups, for babies/teeny snails. These have a few bits of fake greenery, some bit of corkbark and some tiny branches 

Hope you like


----------



## Tommy123

Stunning collection Dawn! Abit jealous, hehe. 

Right, this has been asked before, but anyway... as you know I have a 30x30x30cm exo-terra. It's now 'officially' spare. Surpisingly, mum started talking to me about getting more snails in there!  
So, I want subulina octana, but it's too big for them. I know I'm very picky but I want a snail, where the 'actual' snails is white? You know what I mean, not sure what to call it. Albino or something?
So, yeah...
Thanks


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

If you want albino fulica, Pleco has some he needs to shift.

like these ones










Or do you want some albino shelled and albino body ones?


----------



## Tommy123

Albino body ones 
I might get some off Pleco. How many could I keep fully-grown in the exo-terra?
I quite like them, do they breed much? Also, theres a sunglow light in there, could I swap and out a UV in the canopy and use it, or can't they really have it on? Or wouldn't it be worth it? Would it harm them?
Thanks, sorry for all the questions!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I would say no more than 2 in a 30x30x30 really. Some get really big, some don't so it's pot luck! They can breed a lot, but if you don't want the babies, you just pop the eggs in the freezer, or let them dry out on the windowsill or something. 

I wouldn't bother using any of the lights. I found mine weren't crazy about light. 

This is the biggest I've ever had









But I've never had another fulica anywhere near as big as that!


----------



## Tommy123

Wow, thats big!
Is there any other sorts or snails that could be suitable?
Thanks


----------



## Lee2211

Right a couple of Q's for you snailie people.

Ireds - Are they always white body and shell? Can you keep them with Fulica?

Margies - They're Tigers right? Can you keep them with Fulica?

Cheers


----------



## stevepully

Lovely pics Dawn. Especially like their little lawn.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Wow, thats big!
> Is there any other sorts or snails that could be suitable?
> Thanks


A. iredalei  They're smaller than fulica generally, and lovely!



Lee2211 said:


> Right a couple of Q's for you snailie people.
> 
> Ireds - Are they always white body and shell? Can you keep them with Fulica?
> 
> Margies - They're Tigers right? Can you keep them with Fulica?
> 
> Cheers


iredalei are always that colour. I find they like it a bit damper than fulica, so I prefer to keep them separately.

Margies are a different species than Tigers (Archachatina marginata [margies] and Achatina achatina[Tigers]). I think they like it warmer than fulica, so again I wouldn't keep them together. Plus margies can get really big, so are probably better off on their own 

There's some species I would always keep separate, so I could concentrate on them, and how they're doing. A. iredalei and margies are definitely 2 of those, for me 



stevepully said:


> Lovely pics Dawn. Especially like their little lawn.


Thank you  They like it too


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Ireds - Are they always white body and shell? Can you keep them with Fulica?


Their bodies can be slightly lighter or darker, but they're always the same yellow-cream, yes.

Some people keep them with fulicas, some people find they do better on their own.



> Margies - They're Tigers right? Can you keep them with Fulica?


Margies are archachatina marginata, tigers are achatina achatina - very different.

Neither are really suitable tankmates for fulica, as they like itmuch warmer and damper than fulis.


----------



## Lee2211

Right ok then. In that case, what breeds could I keep with Fulica?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Right a couple of Q's for you snailie people.
> 
> Ireds - Are they always white body and shell? Can you keep them with Fulica?
> 
> Margies - They're Tigers right? Can you keep them with Fulica?
> 
> Cheers


Ireds are always white body and white shell and dont grow very big. Only thing is they give birth to live young so population control could be a problem.

Margies are not tigers but they are a fairly large species. Probably not advisable to keep margies and Fulica together as they are from 2 different parts of africa and like different conditions. (Margies generally like things hotter and wetter) Wouldn't say you cant keep them together but personally I wouldn't.

Ive heard of people that keep Ireds with Fulicas with no problem but again personally I would not mix species.

The only species I have living together is my Margies and tigers as they seem to get on together fine and like the same hotter wetter conditions.

Grove snails (capea Nemoralis) are nice small snails to keep in a small tank or even Helix Aspersia Maxima which are on sale at Tarantulabarn

Pet snails.co.uk have a species guide and a rough tank size calculator which is quite a handy tool

Species Guide Species [Pet Snails]

Tank size calculator The 'Rule of Thumb' Snail Calculator Beta Version 0.9.2

Hope this helps


----------



## stevepully

Sorry Dusk said pretty much the same as you took me so long to reply i missed your post


----------



## Tommy123

Ooohh, Iredalei. How many could I keep in the exo-terra?(30x30x30cm)

Thankss


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Ooohh, Iredalei. How many could I keep in the exo-terra?(30x30x30cm)
> 
> Thankss


I'd go with no more than 2. Just enough that you may get babies


----------



## stevepully

Tommy123 said:


> Ooohh, Iredalei. How many could I keep in the exo-terra?(30x30x30cm)
> 
> Thankss


According to the snail calculator 2 full size adults


----------



## Tommy123

Oohh, nice! I think I might be getting these 
Anyone know anywhere where there for sale? :lol:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> Oohh, nice! I think I might be getting these
> Anyone know anywhere where there for sale? :lol:


Just keep your eye on ebay. If I get any babies from mine, they'll be on here so you won't miss them!


----------



## Lee2211

Ok.
So it is possible to keeps Ireds with Fulis. If I did decided I wanted an Ired, should I keep just one to maintain population control, or would it get lonely? It wouldn't be on it's own, I have to Fulica. 

Thanks guys. I'm glad I got loads of answers. It's given me much to ponder on....


----------



## Tommy123

I've never seen iredalei on there :hmm:
So you deffinetly can't keep S.Octana in there? I really like them :blush:


----------



## Lee2211

I find it very hard to catch any other type of snail apart Fulica on eBay... Or maybe I just don't look hard enough


----------



## stevepully

Tommy123 said:


> So you deffinetly can't keep S.Octana in there? I really like them :blush:


You only need a very small tub for S. Octana A little tuppaware one would do fine:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

Ok, just I really like them. And I was thinking of having an army in there :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

I got my new tank! Yaaay.
Its huuuugeee. It did have a beardie in it. But when my snails get in their off they go to the new big boy tank! Then I can get some new snails to put in my exo-terra  More snailies!


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> I find it very hard to catch any other type of snail apart Fulica on eBay... Or maybe I just don't look hard enough


You can set up automatic searches so eBay emails you whenever items with your keywords are listed.

I suggest terms like marginata, margie, archachatina, iredalei etc. You do sometimes get told about items you don't want (iredalei also gave me auctions for 'airdale') but you always know when something new is up 

Limit your searches to the pets section, or you will get a lot of plants come up with marginata in the name too.

I have one set up for 'land snail' which does show a lot of fulica but also shows what else is generally available.


----------



## Tommy123

Ok, so I might just get a couple of Albino Fulica off Pleco for the exo-terra for now!
I'm going to be getting 2 more 30cm cube exo-terra's anyway


----------



## Lee2211

Aah thanks Dusk, I'll have a little look at that then...

Sounds good Tommy. Imagine how many Ocatana you could put in there, it would be an army!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Wow, lots happened recently! AWAS, awesome photos :mf_dribble:Shall have to have a go at the ebay autosearch thing, didn't know about that lol. 

Had a clean out earlier, took photos, as you do :whistling2:

photos to come in a minute  excuse the spartan housing, i took all the hides and bits out when I cleaned em out and have only just finished putting em back in


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Everyone, lids off! 








3 baby Hameli, moss in pic actually comes from the p. bidens tank, I moved it and forgot to put it back before photoing lol








Groves in their nice new bigger tub 
Reptile Forums UK - TheMetaphysicalNinja's Album: The inverts - Picture
P. bidens in their new bigger tub set up, with moss lol








Remainder (that I could find) of the fulica horde 








The monster albino retics 








2 jades from pleco07, sydney and brian 








Camera finally focuses 








not-quite-in-focus grove








closeup of the monster chowing down








Quickly, to the escapemobile!








Camera shy Tiger 








And finally, their treat for the night 








:2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Wow, lots happened recently! AWAS, awesome photos :mf_dribble:Shall have to have a go at the ebay autosearch thing, didn't know about that lol.


Do an ordinary keyword search and narrow it down to search only within pet supples. When it gives you the results, there's also the option to save this search. It'll do that and ask how you want to be notified


----------



## Whosthedaddy

What a great thread, and all that I can say is that for feeders, my new additions are quite sweet and have some intresting behaviours that I never knew existed in snails.




























Biggest is maybe an inch long and smallest, half that.

Got them set up in pairs, one large and one small in live food containers at the moment. Good news is that they have started to eat the cuttlefish as their poo's have gone from bright green to white. Bad news, man they are picky eaters? Cucumber is the only thing that have shown any intrest in.

The top soil (mixed with a little sand for drainage) gets misted daily for moisture and humidity, may add a milk top as water bowl, just need to drink the milk first. Then they can have some beer!










Any reasons why my fucilias have dull shells compared to other exampes on here?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Do an ordinary keyword search and narrow it down to search only within pet supples. When it gives you the results, there's also the option to save this search. It'll do that and ask how you want to be notified


Awesome, thanks, will give it a go 



Whosthedaddy said:


> What a great thread, and all that I can say is that for feeders, my new additions are quite sweet and have some intresting behaviours that I never knew existed in snails.
> 
> Got them set up in pairs, one large and one small in live food containers at the moment. Good news is that they have started to eat the cuttlefish as their poo's have gone from bright green to white. Bad news, man they are picky eaters? Cucumber is the only thing that have shown any intrest in.
> 
> Any reasons why my fucilias have dull shells compared to other exampes on here?


Think its down to what their eating lol. try butternut squash and potato and things, mine devour it lol. Then again, mine'll eat pretty much any veg you offer


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Tommy123 said:


> I've never seen iredalei on there :hmm:
> So you deffinetly can't keep S.Octana in there? I really like them :blush:


You can, but it'd be a nightmare finding them, and it'd be a waste. They will not use a fraction of that space 



Whosthedaddy said:


> Any reasons why my fucilias have dull shells compared to other exampes on here?


You didn't use the flash on your camera 

This is the same snail



















Some of yours have gorgeous stripes too


----------



## Whosthedaddy

iPhone camera = no flash (therefore pants pics!)

I did try and give them a little shallow bath, and buff up. They seemed to like the little paddle in warm water, bless them.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah, that bugs me, cos the iPhone camera is pretty good. Why can't it have a flash? I mean, the iPhone can do almost everything else.. :lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

God knows, maybe they're waiting to unleash one on the next 4g phone?

That is one big snail!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Maybe  Would be a 'unique selling point'!

That was Hercules, one of my rescue fulica. He was a particularly pretty fulica, with such pronounced stripes. He died a while ago now though, which sucks.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lame. Very pretty snail. Does anyone keep the shell if a snail dies? Only it looks like the 2nd Tiger isn't coming back, not moved in days ect. and i was thinking about keeping the shell. seems kinda morbid though. I'd be tempted to if I had a really huge snail too. :hmm:


----------



## LoveForLizards

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lame. Very pretty snail. Does anyone keep the shell if a snail dies? Only it looks like the 2nd Tiger isn't coming back, not moved in days ect. and i was thinking about keeping the shell. seems kinda morbid though. I'd be tempted to if I had a really huge snail too. :hmm:


Not tried it with pets, but done it with garden snails, small animal feet/tails (not been hacking pieces off of ours mind!) and small skulls. Just buried them in compost, left them for a month or two (might take longer if the snail is quite large), dug 'em back up, rinsed off, dried and left them under a heat lamp for the day to dry off properly. Done.


----------



## Krista

*Food related*

Hi

I have had my Snails for over a week now, and they all have came form the same batch.
I have two that are fussy eaters and won't touch the Cuttlefish (I dust the food with Limestone) and will devour the Cucumber and sweet potato.

My Question is....can I feed my Snails Rice Bread and/or Rye Bread with Pumpkin seeds or Sunflower seeds through it? 

Many thanks,

Jingle Bells


----------



## Dusk

Krista said:


> My Question is....can I feed my Snails Rice Bread and/or Rye Bread with Pumpkin seeds or Sunflower seeds through it?


If it's well-soaked they might like it, as long as there's not much salt in it


----------



## Krista

Dusk said:


> If it's well-soaked they might like it, as long as there's not much salt in it


Hi 

Thanks for the reply. These breads are low in salt and sugar, just don't contain Gluten/wheat or Soya. However, I do think I will have to really soak them as they are all quite dry.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Skorps

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You can, but it'd be a nightmare finding them, and it'd be a waste. They will not use a fraction of that space
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't use the flash on your camera
> 
> This is the same snail
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Some of yours have gorgeous stripes too


WOW!!!
That snail is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


What type of Snailie is it??

xXxXx


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Skorps said:


> WOW!!!
> That snail is BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> 
> What type of Snailie is it??
> 
> xXxXx


That was Hercules, who is unfortunately not a part of this mortal coil anymore 

He was an A. fulica. A particularly beautiful A. fulica :flrt:

I rescued him from a very friendly but slightly mad and filthy woman who just didn't want him anymore!


----------



## stevepully

I noticed a few mites on one of my Margies at the weekend so did a full tank clean out, washed off the mites and returned to their tank. None of the other snails that are sharing his tank seem infected. I have been monitoring regurlaly, removing the snails from the tank and waking up and checking for mites but have seen none since the cleanout although the snails all seem healthy and active. To my horror, on the one that had mites, there seems to be a sore /wound on on its Columella although he seems fine and is very active and still feeding obviously I am worried about this wound.I have had the Margies for about a month now and bought them as Juveniles. I noticed when I first got them that one was rasping on his shell a little but after placing him on cuttle and a big intake of calcium he stopped was unsure if this was the same snail as i had just got them and couldnt tell them apart as I can now. Was wondering weather ayone has any advice, dont know weather this wound is due to rasping his own shell due to irritation or just an unrelated wound. I am posting two photographs, One of the wound and one of my other margie for comparison. Hope someone has some advice. 
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6018.jpg
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6019.jpg


----------



## Lee2211

I'm sorry Steve but unfortunately I can't help you there.

I have a Q for you all though...

Retics. What are they like as a species - personality and related stuff?
Also, can they be kept with Fulica? 

Sorry to keep bugging you guys with these questions because I could find the answers else were. I just prefer to hear it from all of yous' because you have experiance


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

stevepully said:


> I noticed a few mites on one of my Margies ....Hope someone has some advice.
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6018.jpg
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6019.jpg


Sorry, I can't help either. Never seen anything like that before 



Lee2211 said:


> I'm sorry Steve but unfortunately I can't help you there.
> 
> I have a Q for you all though...
> 
> Retics. What are they like as a species - personality and related stuff?
> Also, can they be kept with Fulica?
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you guys with these questions because I could find the answers else were. I just prefer to hear it from all of yous' because you have experiance


I have found that retics like it warmer and more humid than fulica, as have a few others on here. 

If you want something that will definitely thrive with fulica, why not get a different variation of fulica? Like albinos, or rodatzi or something? Pleco has a load of albinos to shift, and rodatzi pop up every now and then in classifieds or on eBay  Albino fulica are among my faves, they're just beautiful.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah. That sounds good.
How many sub-species are there and were can I find good pics?
I'm looking for something to jazz up my tank a little and to keep my A. Fuli's company


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I'm sorry Steve but unfortunately I can't help you there.
> 
> I have a Q for you all though...
> 
> Retics. What are they like as a species - personality and related stuff?
> Also, can they be kept with Fulica?
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you guys with these questions because I could find the answers else were. I just prefer to hear it from all of yous' because you have experiance


Retics are probably some of my favs  they have far more character lol. And their massive! Not with fulica though, like it damper and warmer like AWAS said  

Steve... I'd say it'll probably heal on its own if the snails in good overall health, just keep it clean so it don't get infected : victory: Sure someone with more knowledge can help you out a bit more though. 

Alisha, think theres 4, rodazi, (white shell) jadazi (white shell/skin), and jades (albino) and hameli (carriers of the rodatzi gene but not visible)


----------



## stevepully

Have Quarantined my Margie. Decided I can keep him cleaner and monitor him easier this way.







( please get better Merv)
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6021.jpg
But hopefully some good news, one of my grove snails has buried himself, perhaps some babies on the way?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

stevepully said:


> Have Quarantined my Margie. Decided I can keep him cleaner and monitor him easier this way.image ( please get better Merv)
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6021.jpg
> But hopefully some good news, one of my grove snails has buried himself, perhaps some babies on the way?


Nice clean setup 

Fingers crossed for baby groves, but he may also be hibernating. Mine do bury themselves sometimes for a good snooze


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Sorry to be the one always bringing the convo back to watery snails but.

Today I went to a pet shop to buy myself some little pet mice, (lovely things, I'm sure a thread will be created when I get good pics) had a gander around the fish section & found a beautiful Chestnut Apple, the only one in a tank full of goldens. Not got flesh as dark as my other chestnut, but certainly heading in the right direction :2thumb: I'm well chuffed with him.

Also, my apple snail babies are starting to show their colours now, looks like I've got golds, striped golds, striped pinks & maybe one or two ivory/very very pale yellow :flrt: I kind of want to keep all 100+ of them just to see how they all turn out :blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahahahahhaha!!! well good  

The Tigers up and eating!!!!!  so pleased, would seem I've found something the beastie likes... Shall investigate what that is in the morning!


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hahahahahhaha!!! well good
> 
> The Tigers up and eating!!!!!  so pleased, would seem I've found something the beastie likes... Shall investigate what that is in the morning!


:2thumb:That's great news. Is this the Tiger thats been causing you so much worry over the last few days?:2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Fingers crossed for baby groves, but he may also be hibernating. Mine do bury themselves sometimes for a good snooze


Think he'd just buried himself. Got all excited. first time one of them has buried. they usually hang from the lid of the tank.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

My little fucilias are always submerged or hanging, never in between.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

stevepully said:


> Think he'd just buried himself. Got all excited. first time one of them has buried. they usually hang from the lid of the tank.


They'll probably start breeding shortly. Mine have been pretty quiet over the winter. Even in tanks with extra heat, some of them still bury and hibernate, and others hang. They would stay there probably if I didn't disturb them when cleaning etc.


----------



## Tommy123

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You can, but it'd be a nightmare finding them, and it'd be a waste. They will not use a fraction of that space
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't use the flash on your camera
> 
> This is the same snail
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Some of yours have gorgeous stripes too


Just because I really like them:blush::blush: I'll work something out, I'm sure!:whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Can I get some pictures of the Hameli or Rodatzi please?
If no one has any, could you recomend a website where there are decent pics?:notworthy:


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Have Quarantined my Margie. Decided I can keep him cleaner and monitor him easier this way.image ( please get better Merv)
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6021.jpg
> But hopefully some good news, one of my grove snails has buried himself, perhaps some babies on the way?


Good luck! Thats a very pretty snail btw. I hope he gets better!


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Good luck! Thats a very pretty snail btw. I hope he gets better!


Thanks he's definately one of my prettier ones


----------



## Lee2211

Such a shame. Have you found any more mites/worms or have you got rid of them?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> Can I get some pictures of the Hameli or Rodatzi please?
> If no one has any, could you recomend a website where there are decent pics?:notworthy:


These are my Rodatzis










Some of these are var. hamillei, but I can't say which ones in the pic I'm afraid! They generally look the same as normal fulica, but their shells can be lighter, or have a yellower tinge to them










If you go back to page 284, you'll see pics of all my snails, including some different types of fulica


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Such a shame. Have you found any more mites/worms or have you got rid of them?


Checked all four snails that were in the same tank for mites twice today and not seen any. Fingers crossed. Suppose it all depends weather the mites have laid eggs somewhere.


----------



## Pleco07

Very nice rodz Dawn


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah it's all a bit touch and go isn't it untill you can be sure that there are no eggs or that they wont hatch.

Those Rodatzi are beauts! :mf_dribble:
Your not by any chance expcting babies are you?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Very nice rodz Dawn


I know, I got them off some random bloke in Chelmsford :whistling2: 
:lol2:



Lee2211 said:


> Yeah it's all a bit touch and go isn't it untill you can be sure that there are no eggs or that they wont hatch.
> 
> Those Rodatzi are beauts! :mf_dribble:
> Your not by any chance expcting babies are you?


I will be selling if and when I get any babies. They're just not randy at all, the wee beggars!

I'll be announcing on here as soon as I have babies from any of the snails, other than the normal fulica, since they're already so widely available. So you won't miss it, I promise


----------



## Lee2211

You're a star!
I wouldn't ask for any untill the warmer weather anyway. I don't want to be a worry gut but I almost froze my toes of this morning, let alone those poor little things!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I know, it's still pretty chilly!

And I just don't trust 1st class post anymore. It's happening more and more that it takes ages to get where it's going, so I'd only used next day for snails now.


----------



## Lee2211

I have heard serious complaints about the royal mail!

How are the snails then?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha, I've had things delayed before... 200 red runners... about just under half were alive when they finally arrived :gasp:

Only pic I have of my hameli, they're much lighter than my fulica 









Hopefully when they grow up they'll give me some baby rodatzi's


----------



## Lee2211

Good luck


----------



## stevepully

Good news, just thoroughly cleaned Mervs wound and it was like it popped and drained like a cyst! I think it was ragged shell growth digging into the skin. Filed the new growth smooth and he looks so much better.:2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Yay! Thats great! 
So he should be good as new soon?
How do you clean a wound on a snail? Wont they just shrink into their shell as soon as you touch them?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Yay! Thats great!
> So he should be good as new soon?
> How do you clean a wound on a snail? Wont they just shrink into their shell as soon as you touch them?


Luckily this was right on the edge of his shell so even though he pulled back into his shell I could still get to it. I used luke warm water and a clean sponge.


----------



## Lee2211

Thats lucky isn't it!
Aaaw well I do hope he makes a full recovery! If I may, how old is he?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Thats lucky isn't it!
> Aaaw well I do hope he makes a full recovery! If I may, how old is he?


Not sure how old he is bought him as a juvenile about a month ago. my guess is about 6 months


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

That's good Steve  Keep him extra clean, and it shouldn't get infected or anything. Poor thing, wonder how it happened exactly?


----------



## stevepully

I know its the wrong time of year and everything, but the occasional try of the wanted list every now and then may pay off. Anyone know where i could buy some Giant Asian Land Snails (_Hemiplecta distincta). Would be eternally grateful if someone could help me.:notworthy:
_*
*


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ebay probably 

In other news, I've gone and over-fixed the heating problem... just checked it, its at 35*C... sheesh, never get it right lol.


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ebay probably
> 
> In other news, I've gone and over-fixed the heating problem... just checked it, its at 35*C... sheesh, never get it right lol.


Quick open the windows :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Lol. What are Asian Giant Land Snails like then?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Lol. What are Asian Giant Land Snails like then?


I think they're absolutely gorgeous but finding them pretty hard to come by. They are top of my wanted list at the moment.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/278380-hemiplecta-distincta.html

Good things come to those who wait or so i'm told


----------



## Lee2211

Haha. I find that the most important factor in that statement is how _long _you have to wait 

Nice, they are georgous! :mf_dribble:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Haha. I find that the most important factor in that statement is how _long _you have to wait


Too long, but then if I found them I'd only want something else:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I've taken out the insulation and it's cooled a bit :lol2:
I have that problem... "yay! finally got them! 

...

...

...

...

Oooohhhh, I want some of those...."

point and proof... found some sun beetles on ebay... might be getting them... :whistling2:

Those asian giants are very nice too... :hmm:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oooohhhh, I want some of those...."


Not before me you dont :devil::whip:
:lol2:
The wanted list grows by the day.. saying that theres only 2 i really,really want


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

oooohhh, your on now!!!! If I find some, Im gunna buy them all so you cant! :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> oooohhh, your on now!!!! If I find some, Im gunna buy them all so you cant! :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


That would be so cruel:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

It would wouldnt it? 

Shame Im a cruel type of person :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*ahem*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/284805-h-distincta-babies-available-giant.html


----------



## stevepully

Im sure if some came up there would be enough to go around looking at the size of previous clutches. Just catching them when there there.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

Haha. That's funny, yet mean!
I think I have found some Jadatzi's available to buy on supersnails. I hope the seller pm's me soon! I'm on the edge of my set


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/284805-h-distincta-babies-available-giant.html


Ive e-mailed a few people ,him included. seems there were quite a few around, spring last year. If you have any luck could you let me know.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

look... at... these....

BUG NATION • View topic - Rhiostoma smithi & Amphidromus perversus niveus

I want....! 

aswell as the asian ones... just to smite you 

Rodatzi's are awesome... Gunna breed my own


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Ive e-mailed a few people ,him included. seems there were quite a few around, spring last year. If you have any luck could you let me know.


I've replies to the tread... shall have to see lol. will do of course... after I buy them all :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

They're mental aren't they. Cant believe you are that cruel:bash: :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Haha! You two, honestly 
Well TheMetaPhysicalNinja if you have any luck you know where I am :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> They're mental aren't they. Cant believe you are that cruel:bash: :lol2:


I know right... I want some... *goes looking for them* 

and yep... I'll buy all 100+ eggs just to smite you. Then I'll take hundreds of photos and put them on here.

Then I'll sell some, but not to you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:



Lee2211 said:


> Haha! You two, honestly
> Well TheMetaPhysicalNinja if you have any luck you know where I am :whistling2:


Pfffft, you've seen nothing! 

Now to decide how to take that... I tend to be quite lucky... :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

:blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

:devil::devil::devil:

MUAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roll2:


----------



## Lee2211

You really are evil


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Only when it's needed  I can do other things... sarcasm for instance. And I make a brilliant bad example 

Tarantulabarn-Online

Saw em... but then saw the other bit... was like... darn. lol.

Stupid sig being broken... -.-


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Saw em... but then saw the other bit... was like... darn. lol.


Yeah checking daily but been sold out since middle of last year.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah saw that lol, was thinking... score! wait wait... damnit. lol.


----------



## Lee2211

I hope you get them soon. 
Isn't it wierd how really impatient you get when your waiting for something. Like if I had emailed this person before I really wanted her snails it wouldn't bother me that she was offline. But now I'm all like grrr... come online dammit! :bash:


----------



## stevepully

> I hope you get them soon.
> Isn't it wierd how really impatient you get when your waiting for something. Like if I had emailed this person before I really wanted her snails it wouldn't bother me that she was offline. But now I'm all like grrr... come online dammit! :bash:


what are you after? I was offered some Rodatzi the other day could put in a word for you.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Yay, I got 2 more Albino A.Fulica snails todayy :flrt: Wasn't expecting them, a good mate promised me ages ago that if he got any surplus I could have them, it's been a couple of months since so had totally forgot about it but woke up this morning to a 'mystery parcel', opened it up and two snails were hanging off the lid of the box. :lol2: He said he sent them off 2 days ago with 'next day' delivery but thought I was annoyed with him 'cause I didn't say anything to him yesterday! And they weren't surplus but he decided to send them off anyway hehe. But got them today (thank you royal mail and your 'next day' delivery! :bash and they were still toasty warm from the heatmat and insulation thankfully so all's good. Got some pics on my phone to upload but forgot I don't have the wire to this phone so trying to figure out how to upload them, everybody else in the house has the same make of phone except for the one iPhone in the house so no hope there either. Ahh wells, looks like I'm going to have to get off my @rse and find the phone wire then! :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

That would be good Steve, if it's not too much trouble :notworthy: You're a gem!

Aww. How sweet. Yeah alot of complaints have been made about the Royal Mail!


----------



## stevepully

have mailed her and asked if still available and price. will let you know if i have any luck. See some of us on here are nice. lol


----------



## Lee2211

Omfg! You are awesome! :no1:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Omfg! You are awesome! :no1:


I wouldnt go that far. She may have already sold thm but i'll try my best. You know they are the ones with light shells and dark bodies?


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah I do.  I want one Rodatzi, and one Jadatzi to go with my two Fulica.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah I do.  I want one Rodatzi, and one Jadatzi to go with my two Fulica.


cool so you just want one?


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah. I would prefer two but I only have enough names and room for one of each ): Maybe one day though...
Will she post?
Thanks for checking.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah. I would prefer two but I only have enough names and room for one of each ): Maybe one day though...
> Will she post?
> Thanks for checking.


No reply yet but as soon as i hear something i'll let you know. She first said about them 5 days ago so its not a dead cert she's still got them but i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks. 
Sooo, how are your snails?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

right at this moment, I think every single one of them is asleep lol

except one fulica up drinking john smiths


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks.
> Sooo, how are your snails?


There ok all asleep at the mo except 1. Poorly ones still on his own but hopefully will get better soon and be able to go back with the others.


----------



## Lee2211

Haha. I tried to give my snail beer. I couldn't tell wether he was drinking it or just sitting in it?

Awww, I thought he was getting better since you popped that thingy he had?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Haha. I tried to give my snail beer. I couldn't tell wether he was drinking it or just sitting in it?
> 
> Awww, I thought he was getting better since you popped that thingy he had?


hopefully getting better. going to take a while. Cant get in touch with the person selling the Rodatzi my facebook is playing up and the message never got posted. anyone else having probs with fb tonight.
Im trying my best though.


----------



## Lee2211

That's no prob. At least I know you're trying. It isn't being wierd for me but there you go, thats Facebook.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Well today has been a very productive day for me snail wise :no1:

Firstly, I was woken up this moring by the postie bringing me my Jades from Pleco - I'd only bought two but bless him he sent me three :2thumb: Lovely little things they are too:










& secondly, I looked in Pinky & the Brains tank earlier to find this:










My first batch of GALs eggs ever!! I know I won't be able to keep all the eggs, but it's very exciting none the less.

In the not so good news, I've hardly been able to enjoy any of this as I've got food poisioning & have been alternativly sleeping & vomiting all day. Lovely.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Wooooo for the snails, booo for the illness!!!


----------



## Lee2211

Aww, well good for you (minus the food poisoning obvs /: )
Hope you get well soon


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Thanks both, I've just managed to keep a piece of toast down, which is a vast improvement on earlier, so I think I'm gonna live :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Woooo for living!


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Thanks both, I've just managed to keep a piece of toast down, which is a vast improvement on earlier, so I think I'm gonna live :2thumb:


 I should blinkin' well hope so


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> look... at... these....
> 
> BUG NATION • View topic - Rhiostoma smithi & Amphidromus perversus niveus
> 
> I want....!
> 
> aswell as the asian ones... just to smite you
> 
> Rodatzi's are awesome... Gunna breed my own


I love those. Was going to get some last year but too pricey 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Thanks both, I've just managed to keep a piece of toast down, which is a vast improvement on earlier, so I think I'm gonna live :2thumb:


Hope you feel better soon 

In other, snaily news.....

MY A. IMMACULATA ARE DOING THE DEED! WOOO!

They better darn well lay eggs sharpish, I love immacs so much :flrt:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> That's no prob. At least I know you're trying. It isn't being wierd for me but there you go, thats Facebook.


Sorted facebook, have sent a message. Let you know the outcome.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I love those. Was going to get some last year but too pricey
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> In other, snaily news.....
> 
> MY A. IMMACULATA ARE DOING THE DEED! WOOO!
> 
> They better darn well lay eggs sharpish, I love immacs so much :flrt:


really? how much are they now then? lol 

Whoooooop! If you ever want to get rid of a couple of the babies...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

They were £16 ish each last year, not including delivery costs. I want at least 4, but preferably 6. Even for 2 or 3 that adds up quite a lot! Would pay it if I had it to spare though, I really really like them! 

And yes, my immacs were still locked together when I went to bed last night.  I will be letting any eggs hatch, and I won't be keeping them all myself


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Well today has been a very productive day for me snail wise :no1:
> 
> Firstly, I was woken up this moring by the postie bringing me my Jades from Pleco - I'd only bought two but bless him he sent me three :2thumb: Lovely little things they are too;


Glad you like them :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Hey stefan, remember to give me the heads up when the flammea babies are big enough to sell on, i'll take some dude 

cheers matey


----------



## Pleco07

labmad said:


> Hey stefan, remember to give me the heads up when the flammea babies are big enough to sell on, i'll take some dude
> 
> cheers matey


Sorry, they have all been reseved already


----------



## labmad

Pleco07 said:


> Sorry, they have all been reseved already


if your lucky to get another clutch, can you either let me know or stick me on the reserved list please mate


----------



## Pleco07

labmad said:


> if your lucky to get another clutch, can you either let me know or stick me on the reserved list please mate


OK, if I get another clutch you will be first to know. I have seen them mating after laying the last clutch so fingers crossed


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks Steve, appreciate it!

Nice one AnythingWithAShell! What are immacs like?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> They were £16 ish each last year, not including delivery costs. I want at least 4, but preferably 6. Even for 2 or 3 that adds up quite a lot! Would pay it if I had it to spare though, I really really like them!
> 
> And yes, my immacs were still locked together when I went to bed last night.  I will be letting any eggs hatch, and I won't be keeping them all myself


Wow, that is a lot lol. Is that the funky shaped ones or the orange skinned ones? (sorry, cant remember the names, and don't have the website, on different pc lol) Same, I'd like a nice number, hopefully with the chance of getting some babies lol. 

ooooh  like the sound of that one


----------



## Lee2211

That is expensive! They must be proper nice if you'd consider paying that amount for them...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

check out the link on the page before  the white shelled ones are very nice, the black skinned, funky shelled ones are... well... funky  If i had it, Id buy them.

this, looks amazing too

http://www.malacologia.it/terrestre novità.jpg


----------



## Lee2211

Omg! Is that real?
That's pretty awesome :mf_dribble:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I know right. I assume it is lol. expect their impossible to get though, like the other 2 from the link before  

Getting a pair of corns soon


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks Steve, appreciate it!
> 
> Nice one AnythingWithAShell! What are immacs like?


Immacs have lovely toffee striped shells and pinkish flesh on the lips. Like this










Compare the flesh to fulica












TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Wow, that is a lot lol. Is that the funky shaped ones or the orange skinned ones? (sorry, cant remember the names, and don't have the website, on different pc lol) Same, I'd like a nice number, hopefully with the chance of getting some babies lol.
> 
> ooooh  like the sound of that one


The Rhiostoma smithi in particular, the funky shaped ones 

Will keep you updated on the immac baby front!


----------



## Lee2211

Oh yeah... They're very pretty!

You're all very good to me, supplying me with pictures and info!

I just got two more Fulica, they're for my friend... But I got given 3, one is mega tiny (12mm) how old do you think he is? The other two are 2 cms, do you know how old they are roughly?

I just gave them some cucumber and a leaf of lettuce and they have practically eaten it all! It's like they haven't eaten in a week!

In other news, my snail has been sitting and eating the cuttlefish for about two days. Now he has burried himself and I looked at the cuttlefish and he has eaten about half of it! Is this normal? Or did he just fancy some good ol' calcuim?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> Oh yeah... They're very pretty!
> 
> You're all very good to me, supplying me with pictures and info!
> 
> I just got two more Fulica, they're for my friend... But I got given 3, one is mega tiny (12mm) how old do you think he is? The other two are 2 cms, do you know how old they are roughly?
> 
> I just gave them some cucumber and a leaf of lettuce and they have practically eaten it all! It's like they haven't eaten in a week!
> 
> In other news, my snail has been sitting and eating the cuttlefish for about two days. Now he has burried himself and I looked at the cuttlefish and he has eaten about half of it! Is this normal? Or did he just fancy some good ol' calcuim?


You can get a huge variation in sizes between siblings. These guys are all from the same clutch










I've found that the ones that stay really small tend not to thrive, unfortunately. 

As for the cuttle, I wouldn't worry about it  Wait til they get bigger and you see a cuttle disappear before your very eyes! :lol2:


----------



## Skorps

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You can get a huge variation in sizes between siblings. These guys are all from the same clutch
> 
> image
> 
> I've found that the ones that stay really small tend not to thrive, unfortunately.
> 
> As for the cuttle, I wouldn't worry about it  Wait til they get bigger and you see a cuttle disappear before your very eyes! :lol2:



OOO!!! They are Pretty!!

Ive been a mean Mummy and woken Tobias-Sluggley up! - given him a 5-10mins bath on some spinach leaves so that I can move him about without him getting tuck to anything, cleaned out some pooh, (Didnt realise they made so much...) given him more din-dins (Cucumber and red lettuce yummys) popped him back in and given a few sprays! 

Does anyone give their snails Grapes...?


----------



## stevepully

Alishaa. any good? 2 x giant african land snails, yellow achatina rodatzi on eBay (end time 18-Feb-10 18:37:13 GMT)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Immacs have lovely toffee striped shells and pinkish flesh on the lips. Like this
> 
> image
> 
> The Rhiostoma smithi in particular, the funky shaped ones
> 
> Will keep you updated on the immac baby front!


Whoop, thankyous  

haha, well good, I cant decide which I prefer more, the Rhiostoma smithi or the other with it's amazing color :hmm:



Lee2211 said:


> Oh yeah... They're very pretty!
> 
> You're all very good to me, supplying me with pictures and info!
> 
> I just got two more Fulica, they're for my friend... But I got given 3, one is mega tiny (12mm) how old do you think he is? The other two are 2 cms, do you know how old they are roughly?
> 
> I just gave them some cucumber and a leaf of lettuce and they have practically eaten it all! It's like they haven't eaten in a week!
> 
> In other news, my snail has been sitting and eating the cuttlefish for about two days. Now he has burried himself and I looked at the cuttlefish and he has eaten about half of it! Is this normal? Or did he just fancy some good ol' calcuim?


hahaha, yeah, soon enough it'll disappear in days  Same with the food, when they wanna eat, man do they go for it! 
Like AWAS said, they vary in size by loads. I still have a dozen from the same clutch, everything from 5cm down to 10mm...



AnythingWithAShell said:


> image
> 
> I've found that the ones that stay really small tend not to thrive, unfortunately.


Ooh they are nice 
I thought that was just me failing lol... There's been a few tiny ones that never seemed to grow that I've suddenly found as empty shells... 

Suppose when they lay that many eggs not all of them are going to be destined to adulthood? 


stevepully said:


> Alishaa. any good? 2 x giant african land snails, yellow achatina rodatzi on eBay (end time 18-Feb-10 18:37:13 GMT)


Oh you! Doing all the work for us.
Now, to persuade self to leave them for Alisha...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Just found someone with Margie var. ovum and octana for sale... Claimed!


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Just found someone with Margie var. ovum and octana for sale... Claimed!


Is that zoe trying to pay off her moped by any chance lol


----------



## labmad

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Just found someone with Margie var. ovum and octana for sale... Claimed!


I'm off there in the morning to collect some snailies i got from the very same person


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Awww...one of the new Jades making friends with The Brain <3










Also, I love this pic I took yesterday of an Apple Snail pile-on over a bit of cucumber.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Are those yellow snails aquatic? Thought I see somehting similar today?

Anyways, why are my snails just sitting there in there shells not doing anything? They just keep burying themselves and not really eating. I took out the mixed leaves and replaced with cucumber, the only thing they've seemed to eat so far. Only a few little nibbles from 2 of my 6?


----------



## Tommy123

Hey, just been round my mates. The one with snails, and guess what?
I just couldn't stop watching them.
So, I want some big'uns. some jades. Has pleco any left?


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Hey, just been round my mates. The one with snails, and guess what?
> I just couldn't stop watching them.
> So, I want some big'uns. some jades. Has pleco any left?


A few hundred


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hahaha, shock horror! 

you know you want some normal fulica... 

In all their amazing normalness....

you know you wanna


----------



## Tommy123

Pleco07 said:


> A few hundred


Oo, might take 3-4 for my exo-terra.


----------



## Pleco07

Thinking of doing a few joblots of jades just to shift them. Like 50 for £15 inc RMSD (I normally sell them for £1 each), anyone be interested? If not I will just put the lots on ebay.


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Alishaa. any good? 2 x giant african land snails, yellow achatina rodatzi on eBay (end time 18-Feb-10 18:37:13 GMT)


Yeah I supose. Have you heard anything from your friend or not? It's just I don't want to make an eBay account. (it will encourage me to buy stuff I don't need :/ )


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Make a paypal account, and use someone elses ebay


----------



## Lee2211

I don't mean to sound niave but what's a Paypal? I'll just try to find someone who has an account I 'spose.


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Thinking of doing a few joblots of jades just to shift them. Like 50 for £15 inc RMSD (I normally sell them for £1 each), anyone be interested? If not I will just put the lots on ebay.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/461046-joblot-jades-fulica-snails-sale.html


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah I supose. Have you heard anything from your friend or not? It's just I don't want to make an eBay account. (it will encourage me to buy stuff I don't need :/ )


no sorry haven't heard anything sorry


----------



## Lee2211

Oh bummer. I will find some eventually.


----------



## DarkCarmen

beautiful apple snails CoinOperatedGirl it's so nice to see them out, when ever i see them in some shops their always tucked up in their shells.

don't tempt me pleco I've only just got my first lot of snails.

will try and add some pics soon of my first new 4
who are just normal fulica thanks again TheMetaphysicalNinja : victory:
today they've had a bath abit of apple and are currently burying in moss.
camera and comp both playing up.
but pics will come soon


----------



## Tommy123

Aye' I hate to keep bothering you, but would four jades be ok in a 30cm cube exo terra? I'm not tooooo sure.


----------



## Lee2211

I only keep two in mine Tommy but I'm not too sure?

The snail I mentioned earlier that was eating loads of cuttle. Well I woke him up earlier and he has had the most enormous growth spurt! I didn't think it was the same snail.

I bought my friend 2 snails. And I got given 3, the third one is going to another friend. But I feel really bad splitting them up now because one of the two is really friendly with the one that's going to my other friend. They are always climbing over each other and I don't want to split them up incase they get sad ):


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Alisha - Welcome - PayPal It's what most people pay on ebay and other member with 

Tommy, having 2 of the adults I'd say 2 max 'fraid would be my limit 

DarkCarmen, your welcome  it's easy to be tempted


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks guys. You really are too good doing all the work for me! :notworthy:
So I shall talk to my mum 
How's everyone getting on?


----------



## Lee2211

I don't want to keep going on but the cutest thing just happened. My baby snail was eating his lettuce underneath and he made a hole the popped his head through it! I LOVE SNAILS! :flrt:

My pet hate is when my mum questions how snails are supposed to be cute. Does anyone else get this? You don't really understand unless you own them do you?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Substrate question:

Can you use spag moss instead of the soil?


----------



## Pleco07

Whosthedaddy said:


> Substrate question:
> 
> Can you use spag moss instead of the soil?


Yes you can


----------



## stevepully

Whosthedaddy said:


> Substrate question:
> 
> Can you use spag moss instead of the soil?


I usually use both. I use about 3 inches of peat and a couple of handfulls of moss on top for them to sleep under and help keep the moisture in the tank.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> I don't want to keep going on but the cutest thing just happened. My baby snail was eating his lettuce underneath and he made a hole the popped his head through it! I LOVE SNAILS! :flrt:
> 
> My pet hate is when my mum questions how snails are supposed to be cute. Does anyone else get this? You don't really understand unless you own them do you?


Oh I get that all the time!  Although my mum does think there's something cute about their wee faces.

Thank god for the internet though, I can find people who share my love for snails! And they are cute. Very cute.


----------



## Lee2211

:mf_dribble:


AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh I get that all the time!  Although my mum does think there's something cute about their wee faces.
> 
> Thank god for the internet though, I can find people who share my love for snails! And they are cute. Very cute.


Most deffinately! My mum finds their faces funny ): And she tries to blow on their attenae, she's evil! That's why snailies live upstairs and mum lives downstairs


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

It's weird, cos my mum thinks there is something cute about their faces,, but the size of them and their shells freak her out a bit. You'd think that 'non snaily' people would like the shells best, since they're pretty and patterned!


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah you would. It's alright though, I'll win her round one day!  I think she does like the shells and in general she doesn't mind snails, I just think she's worried about how big they're going to get and them escaping!


----------



## Krista

Hi

Snails are great.....:2thumb:

Most of my Friends and Family think I am a bit odd anyway!!! They can't see the beauty in these little creatures..hmm that grow big hahahaha 

Well it would not do if we were all the same, and I must say it has been a great post to read...loads of helpful people with info. Loving the images as well.....keep them coming.

Jingle Bellsss


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Yeah, my lot have always thought I was destined for odd things! I think it started when I played with my collection of garden snails (kept in the shed :roll: ) in my little dolls house when I was a toddler...


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yeah, my lot have always thought I was destined for odd things! I think it started when I played with my collection of garden snails (kept in the shed :roll: ) in my little dolls house when I was a toddler...


 
Snails in a doll house....classic. Something I can imagine my OH daughter doing, ive started her off young. She is two and totally addicted to snails, already has 11 fulica, 2 jades and an albino retic :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Wow that's quick! Im thirteen and living in my house there's five but they're not all mine. Two are leaving on Monday ): But hopefully I'm getting a rod soon because I just emailed Steve's mate and she still has some. Just hope I can have them


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Wow that's quick! Im thirteen and living in my house there's five but they're not all mine. Two are leaving on Monday ): But hopefully I'm getting a rod soon because I just emailed Steve's mate and she still has some. Just hope I can have them


You will be fine she has plenty I think. She just doesnt come online much i don't think.


----------



## Krista

Hi Dawn

Had a laugh, my pet keep were Water boat men, in a bucket in the Garden (Had to keep replacing them though). Then spiders kept in a match box :gasp: poor things.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Lee2211

Spiders? Lol. Snails I'm fine, but any other bug type thing naa. Or slugs, which my friends find immensely amusing!

Thanks Steve you're a gem!


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Alisha - Welcome - PayPal It's what most people pay on ebay and other member with
> 
> Tommy, having 2 of the adults I'd say 2 max 'fraid would be my limit
> 
> DarkCarmen, your welcome  it's easy to be tempted


Think I'm going to go for 3, it'll cost £8.50 which isn't too bad... is it? Mum has decided that she'll let me, but we're ordering them tonight.
Thanks


----------



## Lee2211

Oooh very nice! Is this still the albinos you're talking about?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Snails in a doll house....classic. Something I can imagine my OH daughter doing, ive started her off young. She is two and totally addicted to snails, already has 11 fulica, 2 jades and an albino retic :2thumb:


Best way, start em on snails while they're young 

I also had a tree house thingy that opened up so you could play inside it with little dolls. It had a working swing, and I used to put a snail on the swing and push it.... :lol2:



Krista said:


> Hi Dawn
> 
> Had a laugh, my pet keep were Water boat men, in a bucket in the Garden (Had to keep replacing them though). Then spiders kept in a match box :gasp: poor things.
> 
> Jingle Bells





Lee2211 said:


> Spiders? Lol. Snails I'm fine, but any other bug type thing naa. Or slugs, which my friends find immensely amusing!
> 
> Thanks Steve you're a gem!


Ooh no, don't like spiders! I like slugs though


----------



## Tommy123

Lee2211 said:


> Oooh very nice! Is this still the albinos you're talking about?


Yes, I should be getting the 3 jades off pleco


----------



## kimmy2010

*giant african land snail*

Hi i thought i would post on here i dont have any snails any more but i loved it when i did. i bought 1 african land snail for bout £4. then i took it home after about 2 months i noticed some eggs in the tank and ended up with 150 baby snails. unfortuanlly over the winter i couldnt keep them all in the house (parents eh) so i kept about 15 and the rest had to go in the shed with a heat mat poor things didnt survive. but only 5 stayed alive out of the ones in the house plus the original. after a while the original snail died so i was left with 5 i gave 3 away and kept 2. they were great had them for ages. then they died now i have a lizard but i will never forget my snails. will get a pic on here if can find one. 

i have always had furless pts as i am allergic to animal fur an snails were the best thing plus i quite liked the slime on my hands lol


----------



## Lee2211

Naah, I don't know why, it's really stupid slugs just don't appeal to me.

Aww that's so sad. I think you should get some more snails. Join the fold, we're awesome!


----------



## Pleco07

kimmy2010 said:


> now i have a lizard but i will never forget my snails. will get a pic on here if can find one.


Is that your skink in your siggy? If so you should definatley get some more A. fulica skinks love snails and at the rate they reproduce you with have an endless supply of food for them, add a bit of variation to its diet.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah that's always a good idea. Keep a few adults/sub adults for breeding and feed the eggs/hatchlings to the skink. That way you get some uber cool snails and you feed your pet at the same time. You can't argue with that logic


----------



## Lee2211

In other news, I gave my snails a bath. I really think they hate baths! It's soo weird. I have heard all you guys talking about giving them baths and they love it. Pah, stupid snails... They will have a bath and like it!:devil:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> In other news, I gave my snails a bath. I really think they hate baths! It's soo weird. I have heard all you guys talking about giving them baths and they love it. Pah, stupid snails... They will have a bath and like it!:devil:


TBH im not sure how you can tell if they like it or not, they crawl around in water then they climb out :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

I can tell. They don't even crawl around. They just immediately escape, they're amazingly fast in water for snails...


----------



## Lee2211

Photobucket wont let me make an account. Any ideas how else to get a picture up on here?


----------



## Dusk

Pleco07 said:


> TBH im not sure how you can tell if they like it or not, they crawl around in water then they climb out :lol2:


Well, they flatten their bodies, move their head back and forth under the flow of water and get a blissfull expression


----------



## Lee2211

I wouldn't know, mine look around, swim/slime then escape!
How's everyone getting on?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> How's everyone getting on?


Just cleaned the lot out all their houses sparkly clean and poo free. Did you get in touch with lisa?


----------



## labmad

I'm currently using irish moss peat as a substrate for the snailies, but not sure whether to change to a different kind or not?

I've been told if used over a long term it can bleach the shells of the snails, due to the higher acidic content?

Anyone have experience or know anything about t?


----------



## Lee2211

I use it but I haven't heard anything like that being said. At the garden centre I bought it from they said it would be fine. And on here I've only been told that as long as it doesn't have pesticides in it or bugs like in compost it's fine.

But ask Dusk or AnythingWithAShell. They'll know


----------



## Tommy123

Cleaned out my snails earlier, and they're loving it. Going to order me 3 jades later


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cool. 

ermmm... can any of you guys give me any suggestions.... My tiger doesn't seem well, it's very sluggish, isn't comming out a lot and isn't moving much at all... seems to be eating little. Temps are ok, right this second its 28*C in there, substrates nice and damp, I've ran out of ideas tbh... Read that they hibernate in the wild... could it be trying to at all? 

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

My baby snail was doing that for a while. I couldnt figure out why, then all of a sudden he was fine. I'm sorry I can't be more help. Just keep an eye on him. But yes I spose he could be hibernating...


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> cool.
> 
> ermmm... can any of you guys give me any suggestions.... My tiger doesn't seem well, it's very sluggish, isn't comming out a lot and isn't moving much at all... seems to be eating little. Temps are ok, right this second its 28*C in there, substrates nice and damp, I've ran out of ideas tbh... Read that they hibernate in the wild... could it be trying to at all?
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


I think thats just Tigers they seem to go in fits and starts. Sometimes dont see mine for a couple of days then they dont seem to be eating then I'll see them digging into cuttlefish in a big way or eating sweet potato or sunflower shoots but the way I look at it as long as they are still growing theres nothing to worry about. Tigers were just put on earth to worry us I think.
Another thing to consider is weather you've changed their housing in anyway recently. whenever I seem to move my babies into a bigger tank when they are growing on it seems to throw them for a few days.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah, that sounds about right! 

I was just wondering, I have a bigger tank to put my Fulicas in when they get bigger. I was going to get a heat mat or turn up the heating in that particular room. But its 20-21*C in there, and I didn't know whether that would be alright for them after being in a 23-25*C room?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right!
> 
> I was just wondering, I have a bigger tank to put my Fulicas in when they get bigger. I was going to get a heat mat or turn up the heating in that particular room. But its 20-21*C in there, and I didn't know whether that would be alright for them after being in a 23-25*C room?


I personally wouldnt bother Id see how they went then if they started becoming really inactive i would then consider one. Fulicas seem to cope pretty well with variations in temp. Bear in mind the temprature will drop during the night. Hopefully most of the cold weather is behind us.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah that makes sense. I didn't consider the temperature drop at night actually. I can always put the heating on if needs be, the only reason my room is so warm is because the all the underfloor heating pipes come out of my room  Toastie toes!

My snails seem quite bored at the moment. Any ideas of a treat I could give them? I know what fruit and veg you can give them normally but I think something different would be quite nice.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> My snails seem quite bored at the moment. Any ideas of a treat I could give them? I know what fruit and veg you can give them normally but I think something different would be quite nice.


Maybe see if you can get hold of some cress from the supermarket. I plant it in my tank and my Fulicas love it. I also buy sunflower seeds and sprinkle them in. In a couple of days shoots pop up that they love to munch (espeially my tigers.) It may provide something a little more interesting for them, and if not of course theres the old favourites, cucumber and sweet potato.


----------



## Lee2211

That's a great idea! I think I'll get cress because they're only small and I don't know whether they'll eat the sunflower shoots in time, before they become huge and take over the whole tank!

But by cress do you mean just normal water cress that comes in pots or seeds?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> My snails seem quite bored at the moment. Any ideas of a treat I could give them? I know what fruit and veg you can give them normally but I think something different would be quite nice.


Mint leaves, dandelion leaves (cleaned), locust bean chips, soaked algae wafers, oat mash, meadow hay, dried carrot chips, bean sprouts, broccolli and beet sprouts... these've all been gobbled up when I've offered them


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> That's a great idea! I think I'll get cress because they're only small and I don't know whether they'll eat the sunflower shoots in time, before they become huge and take over the whole tank!
> 
> But by cress do you mean just normal water cress that comes in pots or seeds?


Yeah I usually buy some water cress planted in a plastic tub for about 30p. I just rinse it and plant in the peat. It took them a while to figure it was edible but now there is no stopping them:2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Sounds great! I'm on it  I just put a bottle top of Budwiser in there for them to enjoy  My snails are weird, they don't seem to show interest in the same stuff as everyone elses. I don't think mine like beer, I have put it in before and I think they just left it... It's hard to tell


----------



## Tommy123

All mine have gone mad, just racing around! :lol2:
Can't wait to get my 3 jades. I'm going to have to order tomorrow because of mum going away, and she's not back till late tonight, so have to order tomorrow sometime.


----------



## stevepully

Just bought some Roman snails. :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

What,cepaea neomralis?


----------



## Skorps

Dusk said:


> Mint leaves, dandelion leaves (cleaned), locust bean chips, soaked algae wafers, oat mash, meadow hay, dried carrot chips, bean sprouts, broccolli and beet sprouts... these've all been gobbled up when I've offered them


What about grapes..?
Or are they BAD for snails?

xXx


----------



## Skorps

stevepully said:


> Yeah I usually buy some water cress planted in a plastic tub for about 30p. I just rinse it and plant in the peat. It took them a while to figure it was edible but now there is no stopping them:2thumb:


Cress as in "Mustard and Cress" the stuff you can plant on kitchen tissues?

If so...may go get some of that for my Baby!!

xXxXx


----------



## Pleco07

Skorps said:


> What about grapes..?
> Or are they BAD for snails?
> 
> xXx


Grapes are fine, Ive always fed mine grapes


----------



## stevepully

Skorps said:


> Cress as in "Mustard and Cress" the stuff you can plant on kitchen tissues?
> 
> If so...may go get some of that for my Baby!!
> 
> xXxXx


yeah thats the stuff: Snails :: DSCF6100.jpg picture by stevepully - Photobucket

Thats a pic of the corner of one of my tanks. (sunflower on the left, cress on the right. sorry about bad pic.


----------



## Lee2211

Mine don't like grapes ):


----------



## stevepully

Tommy123 said:


> What,cepaea neomralis?


no Helix Pomatia.


----------



## Skorps

Pleco07 said:


> Grapes are fine, Ive always fed mine grapes


Cool!!
Thank-you!
Ive eaten half...and chucked the other half in for Tobias-Sluggley... now its just a waiting game...!!



stevepully said:


> yeah thats the stuff: Snails :: DSCF6100.jpg picture by stevepully - Photobucket
> 
> Thats a pic of the corner of one of my tanks. (sunflower on the left, cress on the right. sorry about bad pic.


Awesome!!

Pic isnt too bad 

I shall go and buy some for him tomorrow!!

Thank Guys!!

xXx


----------



## gary1621

I want to get some snails!!

Hehe


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

you know you want some of mine...


----------



## gary1621

Do you have some for sale?

Prices and sizes please


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

stevepully said:


> no Helix Pomatia.


Ooh does the seller still have any? I really want some more of them


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooh does the seller still have any? I really want some more of them




PM'd You a link Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> yeah thats the stuff: Snails :: DSCF6100.jpg picture by stevepully - Photobucket
> 
> Thats a pic of the corner of one of my tanks. (sunflower on the left, cress on the right. sorry about bad pic.



Hi,

Nice images of your Snails........

Jingle Bells


----------



## stevepully

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice images of your Snails........
> 
> Jingle Bells


Thanks I'm very proud. of the snails that is not the photos:lol2::flrt:


----------



## stevepully

I have some Achatina Iredalei and they seem to be very inactive. I keep them in a plastic tank with lots of ventalation at the top of the tank. Upon reading an article last night it made me wonder weather carbon dioxide was the cause of their inactivity, as carbon dioxide is heavier than air and the gas that snails exhale it may sink to the bottom of the tank leaving the snails with a lack of oxygen. The particular article was saying that ventilation at the bottom of the tank maybe the answer but obviously i paid quite alot for the plastic tank and would be afraid of shattering it if drilling air holes. Has anyone got any experience with this or any advice to offer (maybe a way of re-newing the air supply?!) or is it just Iredalei in general being "lazy" snails? I keep 8 other different species in smilar conditions and dont have an issue with any of them.
Here is a link to the article for further reading.
The Roman Snail (Helix pomatia)
(You may have to select the "Snails in a Terrarium" section on the left hand side.)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Couldn't say I know a lot on it, but if you think theres a airflow problem, I've found the screwdriver-type-thing with just a point on it and a lighter work really well for pilot holes in boxes... or just holes. it's safer than drilling too, just melt a hole in it with a hot poker basically


----------



## Lee2211

Sorry mate I don't know. 
Mustard cress you say? Can I do it with normal water cress?

How's everyone then? Any baby snails to report?


----------



## Pleco07

stevepully said:


> I have some Achatina Iredalei and they seem to be very inactive. I keep them in a plastic tank with lots of ventalation at the top of the tank. Upon reading an article last night it made me wonder weather carbon dioxide was the cause of their inactivity, as carbon dioxide is heavier than air and the gas that snails exhale it may sink to the bottom of the tank leaving the snails with a lack of oxygen. The particular article was saying that ventilation at the bottom of the tank maybe the answer but obviously i paid quite alot for the plastic tank and would be afraid of shattering it if drilling air holes. Has anyone got any experience with this or any advice to offer (maybe a way of re-newing the air supply?!) or is it just Iredalei in general being "lazy" snails? I keep 8 other different species in smilar conditions and dont have an issue with any of them.
> Here is a link to the article for further reading.
> The Roman Snail (Helix pomatia)
> (You may have to select the "Snails in a Terrarium" section on the left hand side.)


I never found them a hugely active snail anyway, they were much like my tigers a dusk/dawn snail. All my plastic tanks have ventilation at top and bottom anyway so wudnt have had a problem with the oxygen levels. Not heard that theory before though.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I've noticed my iredalei are a lot more chilled as well. They don't tear about like others 

I haven't heard this theory either, although it does make complete chemical sense. But if they were having difficulty getting air, would they not move to an area where oxygen concentration is at higher levels? Like the top of the tank. They may not have higher brain functions, but evolution allows for awareness within their environment, and utilising the best parts of that environment. They will actively seek better conditions 

Also, snails can be safely shipped abroad and such, as their oxygen demands are a lot lot lot lower than other animals, so although the theory makes chemical sense, I'm not sure how much it would impact the snails.

I could be completely wrong though! :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Can I do it with normal water cress?


Yeah cant see a problem.

As for the carbon dioxide theory. i think i'm just going to leave be. Would have thought if it was a issue all my snails would have the same problem.
Guess I just got lazy snails.There still eating a little so must be ok.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah. The theory does make sense I suppose but I don't know enough about the actual needs of a snail oxegyn wise to comment soundly on it. My tank has loads of ventilation, not on the bottom however. But mine are Fulicas so it may just be Ireds are lazy snails


----------



## labmad

labmad said:


> I'm currently using irish moss peat as a substrate for the snailies, but not sure whether to change to a different kind or not?
> 
> I've been told if used over a long term it can bleach the shells of the snails, due to the higher acidic content?
> 
> Anyone have experience or know anything about t?


Any takers please


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> I have some Achatina Iredalei and they seem to be very inactive. I keep them in a plastic tank with lots of ventalation at the top of the tank. Upon reading an article last night it made me wonder weather carbon dioxide was the cause of their inactivity, as carbon dioxide is heavier than air and the gas that snails exhale it may sink to the bottom of the tank leaving the snails with a lack of oxygen. The particular article was saying that ventilation at the bottom of the tank maybe the answer but obviously i paid quite alot for the plastic tank and would be afraid of shattering it if drilling air holes. Has anyone got any experience with this or any advice to offer (maybe a way of re-newing the air supply?!) or is it just Iredalei in general being "lazy" snails? I keep 8 other different species in smilar conditions and dont have an issue with any of them.
> Here is a link to the article for further reading.
> The Roman Snail (Helix pomatia)
> (You may have to select the "Snails in a Terrarium" section on the left hand side.)


Hi 

*Science is not my forte*... but here is my stab... in order for there to be a build up of Co2, I would imagine that you would have to house a lot of snails in a small container (with no air exchange) until all the air is used up and thus being replaced with Co2?? but this is a poison so would kill off the poor snails......

I don't really know but it is just a guess......:blush:

Hmmm possibly no help at all :gasp: :lol2: Just as well I'm not studying Science hahahahahaaaaaa

Jingle Bells


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah that sounds about right.
Lots of snails + little amounts of air = Build up of carbon dioxide and dead snailies ):


----------



## Krista

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah that sounds about right.
> Lots of snails + little amounts of air = Build up of carbon dioxide and dead snailies ):


Hi,

As I said it is just a guess :2thumb:

Jingle Bellsss


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

labmad said:


> Any takers please


I don't know about bleaching the shells, I'm afraid. Peat based composts are quite widely recommended as snail substrate though, but I use sterilised top soil, cos it's what I have for the torts anyway.



Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> *Science is not my forte*... but here is my stab... in order for there to be a build up of Co2, I would imagine that you would have to house a lot of snails in a small container (with no air exchange) until all the air is used up and thus being replaced with Co2?? but this is a poison so would kill off the poor snails......
> 
> I don't really know but it is just a guess......:blush:
> 
> Hmmm possibly no help at all :gasp: :lol2: Just as well I'm not studying Science hahahahahaaaaaa
> 
> Jingle Bells


You just made me think of something else 

Every day, there is opportunity for gas exchange anyway, when you open the tank to spot clean/feed/spray. So nothing too noxious should build up :2thumb:

Those few minutes with the lid open, coupled with a snails lesser demand for oxygen, should mean it's not a problem. So yeah, I think iredalei are just a little more lazy :lol2:


----------



## labmad

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I don't know about bleaching the shells, I'm afraid. Peat based composts are quite widely recommended as snail substrate though, but I use sterilised top soil, cos it's what I have for the torts anyway.


yeah i think i will just get extra topsoil in when i restock for the torts and i have used up the peat, easier all round i think


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Every day, there is opportunity for gas exchange anyway, when you open the tank to spot clean/feed/spray. So nothing too noxious should build up :2thumb:
> 
> Those few minutes with the lid open, coupled with a snails lesser demand for oxygen, should mean it's not a problem. So yeah, I think iredalei are just a little more lazy :lol2:


Actually that reminds me of something else i read about snails suffocating in the post. If they are short of air apparently they pertrude from their shells and go limp similar to if you boil them in water for eating apparently?!:crazy:. (so i've read not that I'm going to put the theory to the test!)


----------



## Lee2211

Look at all of you, getting all technical and what not. 

On my snails, just above where the new shell growth is. Well its all sort of cracked, peeling and dented. I dont know why. It's just sort of a band going across the shell. I don't know whether it's from a previous owner or wether they fell and cracked it? Any ideas? I don't think it's affecting them but it doesn't do their georgous patterning justice.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

quick q. probably a daft one... but awell...

What do retics look like when their getting jiggy? 

Only my 2 have been acting funny for a few days... ones been "ridding" the other, they never normally stayed very close together, but now they seem to be on top of/pressed together quite a lot... :hmm:


----------



## Lee2211

I don't know sorry. Sounds like they could be but I don't know much retics or breeding in general. Sorry


----------



## Dusk

They look like most snails if you catch them in the act - bodies slightly pulled in, private bits visible (pale and long, terminating in the other snail's bits, usually simultaneously if they're near the same size.)

If they're just a bit more touchy-feely, they could well be courting - they like a nice cuddle sometimes


----------



## Lee2211

Awww. That's soo sweet! Snails courting. :flrt: The only time mine go near each other is when I put them next to each other, then the climb and slime over each other. But they're small in a huugee tank! So when they're bigger maybe they'll fall in love...


----------



## gary1621

I went and ordered myself a couple of the *fulica jade x rodatzi *from Dusk. I'm quite excited, how sad am i?!

Getting a little enclosure all set up now!

My sister-in-law thinks im 'nutty'


----------



## Krista

gary1621 said:


> I went and ordered myself a couple of the *fulica jade x rodatzi *from Dusk. I'm quite excited, how sad am i?!
> 
> Getting a little enclosure all set up now!
> 
> My sister-in-law thinks im 'nutty'


Hi 

Me too, it's not sad...it's Fabbbbbbbbbbbb.

I have quite a few coming through the post from various people this week. So like you I have the RUBS all set up and waiting to be used.

I am Nuts but don't care :lol2::lol2:

Just a question while I am here to anyone that can help me.....I think I want to build a rack to house my Snails all together....How would I go about this?

Thanks,

Jingle Bells


----------



## Tommy123

Yay, been a good snail day all round!
Firstly, I've got my tank set-up for two jades from Pleco.
Secondly I'm ordering the jades tonight!
AND I'm getting a snail rack! I cannot believe my mum has let me!
Whooo!!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> They look like most snails if you catch them in the act - bodies slightly pulled in, private bits visible (pale and long, terminating in the other snail's bits, usually simultaneously if they're near the same size.)
> 
> If they're just a bit more touchy-feely, they could well be courting - they like a nice cuddle sometimes


ooooh... I wouldn't complain if they left me some nice albino retic eggs... :whistling2:



Tommy123 said:


> AND I'm getting a snail rack! I cannot believe my mum has let me!
> Whooo!!!


I officially hate you :whip:
I'm in need of a rack to keep em all together. 
How big is it? where from? 



Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a question while I am here to anyone that can help me.....I think I want to build a rack to house my Snails all together....How would I go about this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jingle Bells


I'm going to get round to doing one eventually too lol, I'm thinking something like a snake rack, possibly using boxes from Ikea, they do huge ones for about £11, but theyd not be big enough for a group of adult tigers I fear... :hmm:


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ooooh... I wouldn't complain if they left me some nice albino retic eggs... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I officially hate you :whip:
> I'm in need of a rack to keep em all together.
> How big is it? where from?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get round to doing one eventually too lol, I'm thinking something like a snake rack, possibly using boxes from Ikea, they do huge ones for about £11, but theyd not be big enough for a group of adult tigers I fear... :hmm:


 :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:
I should be getting it from argos, a bookcase, its 91.5cm high x 29 deep x 42cm wide!


----------



## Lee2211

I don't want to sound niave, but a rack? Like a shelf to keep the RUBS on?

Anyway glad you're all having a great snail day! I should be close to getting some Jadatzi's... Hopefully the woman will write back soon!


----------



## Tommy123

Lee2211 said:


> I don't want to sound niave, but a rack? Like a shelf to keep the RUBS on?
> 
> Anyway glad you're all having a great snail day! I should be close to getting some Jadatzi's... Hopefully the woman will write back soon!


Yep, but my snail rack will have faunariums, and terrariums 
Aye' if you get them Jadatzi's post some pictures :lol:


----------



## Lee2211

Aaah... That's quite a good idea... A rack... Hmm... My mum's going to hate all of you for giving me ideas!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I don't want to sound niave, but a rack? Like a shelf to keep the RUBS on?
> 
> Anyway glad you're all having a great snail day! I should be close to getting some Jadatzi's... Hopefully the woman will write back soon!


Yep, kinda like a snake one 



Tommy123 said:


> Yep, but my snail rack will have faunariums, and terrariums
> Aye' if you get them Jadatzi's post some pictures :lol:


Ahh see that wouldn't be big enough for my plans for big snails... I'm just gunna make my own out of something cheap and nasty :lol2:

oooh, got my babies from Dusk today, very nice. Even got a freebie one  They are slightly different to normal fulica, skins a different color to my others lol. Very nice 

Aaaaaannnnnddd.... Got my pair of corn snakes today... Turns out the females gravid, so I'll need to be sorting a incubator too now...


----------



## Tommy123

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yep, kinda like a snake one
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh see that wouldn't be big enough for my plans for big snails... I'm just gunna make my own out of something cheap and nasty :lol2:
> 
> oooh, got my babies from Dusk today, very nice. Even got a freebie one  They are slightly different to normal fulica, skins a different color to my others lol. Very nice
> 
> Aaaaaannnnnddd.... Got my pair of corn snakes today... Turns out the females gravid, so I'll need to be sorting a incubator too now...


A corn snake:mf_dribble:

Did you get some of those f2 babies off Dusk? What you gonna keep them in when adults? They look lush:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tommy123 said:


> A corn snake:mf_dribble:
> 
> Did you get some of those f2 babies off Dusk? What you gonna keep them in when adults? They look lush:whistling2:


2 actually... an anery and a okeetee (think...)

And the anery's gravid...

yep, they are brill in the flesh, great color, ever so slightly different to a normal fulica. Probably a fish tank if I can get one, or a big RUB/Ikea tub (79/x60ishcm £11)


----------



## Lee2211

Cool! I need to see about getting me one of those racks!
It would be good. We're supposed to be moving into a flat soon so maybe that would be a way to house snails! =)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeahh, I cant realistically get too many more unless I make me a rack for em, and I can't have me not being able to get any more!


----------



## Lee2211

Nope, you wouldn't be able to resist!
Naah, it's a good job I've got a forceful mum to stop me buying every snail I set eyes on! 

Strangely atm I only have 5. But I love the look of the more exotic snails and would love to keep some of them but it's just not possible 
)= 
But my Fulicas and (hopefully) new Rods + Jads will keep me busy enough:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

Ok, here's a picture of one of my lot, my camera is s:censor:t so a rubbish picture, so here it is.. (by the way, sorry if it's big!)


----------



## labmad

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'm going to get round to doing one eventually too lol, I'm thinking something like a snake rack, possibly using boxes from Ikea, they do huge ones for about £11, but theyd not be big enough for a group of adult tigers I fear... :hmm:


when my tigers are bigger I am going to cut a hole in the tub and attatch it to another using something like drainpipe etc so it creates a larger living area, will prob attatch 3 tubs so they have a nice spacious pad to chill in.....


----------



## Reptilover

Some of my eggs have started hatching. Just moved six to a smaller enclosure so i can keep an eye on them. Another 3000 to hatch :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

labmad said:


> when my tigers are bigger I am going to cut a hole in the tub and attatch it to another using something like drainpipe etc so it creates a larger living area, will prob attatch 3 tubs so they have a nice spacious pad to chill in.....


Whilst that is a awesome idea... how do I then fit that into a rack? lol


----------



## Pleco07

When I had a lot of smaller tanks I used one of these shelving units from Argos Buy 5 Tier Extra Heavy Duty Robust Shelving 36 x 18in. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
It used to hold a lot of my snakes too when I had several corns. Its super sturdy and holds a lot more weight than it says it does :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Now that's a great idea. You guys are great, racks, holes in RUBS. Nice pic Tommy. What species is that? It looks mega small!


----------



## Lee2211

Reptilover said:


> Some of my eggs have started hatching. Just moved six to a smaller enclosure so i can keep an eye on them. Another 3000 to hatch :lol2:
> 
> : victory:


What species snail are they from?


----------



## Tommy123

Cepaea nemoralis. Very very small, you should have seen them when they come, when you handle them, it's feels as if someone is tickling you!


----------



## labmad

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Whilst that is a awesome idea... how do I then fit that into a rack? lol


Depends what sort of rack you are wanting - if you get something like the one from Argos that pleco mentioned, them it would be simple to have something like 2 or 3 racks placed quite close to one another, then just out you linked tiger tubs along the bottom - job done 

plenty of space above for your other species


----------



## Lee2211

@Tommy.
I bet they're v. cute! What are they like to look after? Do you just keep them in a RUB then?

Sorry about all the questions I'm just curious...


----------



## Tommy123

Nope, a small faunarium, which will do them for life! There pretty much the same as every other snail, except they like humid and burrowing. Everything is just smaller!


----------



## Lee2211

Oh very nice. How many do you have?


----------



## labmad

Yeehaa - we have eggs, my 1st ever 

margie ovum eggs, christ what a size they are too, surprised a snail could part with eggs that big, ouch! 

put a pot over where they are, as i know marges can bull doze around a bit, so hopefully they wont disturb them now, and there looks to be between 6-8 eggs as far as i can see


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah I heard Margie Ovums lay big eggs. How big would you say they are? Sorry I'm just soo curious, but do you have any pictures or could you get any?


----------



## labmad

No pics just yet, size wise, hhmm tough one, maybe similar size to a chocolate brazil nut  , can think of anything else to copare to at the mo


----------



## Lee2211

Wow that's big. If you don't mind me asking, how large is the snail?


----------



## labmad

approx 5.5 inch shell and a heavy blighter


----------



## Dusk

labmad said:


> No pics just yet, size wise, hhmm tough one, maybe similar size to a chocolate brazil nut  , can think of anything else to copare to at the mo



Ovum/sut eggs usually look exactly like yellow cadburies mini-eggs to me   Same size and colour, similar shape.


----------



## labmad

Dusk said:


> Ovum/sut eggs usually look exactly like yellow cadburies mini-eggs to me   Same size and colour, similar shape.


much better comparison Dusk.......i guess you have a bigger sweet tooth than me


----------



## Lee2211

Lol. Pretty sure they don't taste the same though


----------



## Dusk

labmad said:


> much better comparison Dusk.......i guess you have a bigger sweet tooth than me


:lol2: I do <3 my mini-eggs.

While I've never eaten snail eggs, and am happy in my ignorance of their taste, apparently 'snail caviar' is something of a delicacy to some people. (Google ads cleverly ran ads for snail caviar on a snail forum a while back... proof that keywords aren't as useful as they think  )


----------



## Reptilover

Lee2211 said:


> What species snail are they from?


Nothing exciting :whistling2:

Fulicia :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Right. I have a problem I think.
When I was jazzing up my Fulicas set up, I bought a little wooden bridge-thing. You can put them in Hamster cages and stuff. They bend into different shapes and are made out of little wooden logs that are stringed together by wire.
I put it in the microwave to get rid of chemicals and I washed it thoroughly. But as it seems one of my snails has been eating the bark off it... As far as I know it's my biggest snail as he is the only one I have seen on it. He seems to be fine but I'm worried in case the bark will harm him in any way.

Please help!


----------



## Lee2211

@Dusk.
Very nice. I found that aswell, I googled 'snail food' to see what they ate before I bought them and it came up with some rather crude recipes for GAL soup and other dishes. 

@Reptilelover.
Aah, are you going to hatch them out then? They're very hard to shift and breed very fast making it harder to get rid of them. You could sell them as live food, or you could keep them as live food for you reptiles maybe. I don't know, but it always seems quite mean to me. But hey, I'm a vegetarian I guess I just don't get the whole 'food chain' concept.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> Right. I have a problem I think.
> When I was jazzing up my Fulicas set up, I bought a little wooden bridge-thing. You can put them in Hamster cages and stuff. They bend into different shapes and are made out of little wooden logs that are stringed together by wire.
> I put it in the microwave to get rid of chemicals and I washed it thoroughly. But as it seems one of my snails has been eating the bark off it... As far as I know it's my biggest snail as he is the only one I have seen on it. He seems to be fine but I'm worried in case the bark will harm him in any way.
> 
> Please help!


Not sure to be honest. Those bendy bridge things are safe for rodents and such to chew, so I'd imagine there's nothing harmful as such in them. But I'm not positive if it would be harmful or not for snails. Hopefully someone else will know for sure.

Try not to panic though, I think he'll probably be fine. Are you sure he's been eating it? Is it maybe that bits have came off when you were washing it, or fallen off since after being softened by washing?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Got woken up to MORE Snails in the post today :2thumb: 64 A.Fulica from a cm or two to about 2"! They're eating loaaaaaads! Even though they'd eaten most of their food in the parcel.


Lee2211 said:


> Right. I have a problem I think.
> When I was jazzing up my Fulicas set up, I bought a little wooden bridge-thing. You can put them in Hamster cages and stuff. They bend into different shapes and are made out of little wooden logs that are stringed together by wire.
> I put it in the microwave to get rid of chemicals and I washed it thoroughly. But as it seems one of my snails has been eating the bark off it... As far as I know it's my biggest snail as he is the only one I have seen on it. He seems to be fine but I'm worried in case the bark will harm him in any way.
> 
> Please help!


My 2 'bino Fulica's have got one of the mice ones in their tanks to block off part of the heat mat and they've been 'knawing' it, they don't eat as far as I'm aware, they just chewing it up and leaving it in the moss for me to clean up! But we've had no issues with them so far. It's only Willow anyway so it shouldn't cause any problems providing there's no bugs in it. They wont put in pesticides, at the most they'll wax it to avoid mold spores but that would've been disperssed by the microwaving anyway.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> When I had a lot of smaller tanks I used one of these shelving units from Argos Buy 5 Tier Extra Heavy Duty Robust Shelving 36 x 18in. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> It used to hold a lot of my snakes too when I had several corns. Its super sturdy and holds a lot more weight than it says it does :2thumb:


oooh, shall have to have a looksie at this :hmm:



labmad said:


> Yeehaa - we have eggs, my 1st ever
> 
> margie ovum eggs, christ what a size they are too, surprised a snail could part with eggs that big, ouch!
> 
> put a pot over where they are, as i know marges can bull doze around a bit, so hopefully they wont disturb them now, and there looks to be between 6-8 eggs as far as i can see


If you ever want to shift some...


----------



## Lee2211

Lee2211 said:


> Right. I have a problem I think.
> When I was jazzing up my Fulicas set up, I bought a little wooden bridge-thing. You can put them in Hamster cages and stuff. They bend into different shapes and are made out of little wooden logs that are stringed together by wire.
> I put it in the microwave to get rid of chemicals and I washed it thoroughly. But as it seems one of my snails has been eating the bark off it... As far as I know it's my biggest snail as he is the only one I have seen on it. He seems to be fine but I'm worried in case the bark will harm him in any way.
> 
> Please help!


Please? Noone? Will it harm my snail?


----------



## labmad

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> If you ever want to shift some...


For sure, i will be selling most if not all of them should they all be ok and hatch out  once they attain a decent size


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Please? Noone? Will it harm my snail?


Can't say for sure, but i'd agree wit hDusk, it should be ok :2thumb:



labmad said:


> For sure, i will be selling most if not all of them should they all be ok and hatch out  once they attain a decent size


Whoop! :notworthy::notworthy: I've been dying to find some var ovum


----------



## Lee2211

I'm deffinately sure. He's been chewing it at least. I'll microwave it again and clean it to be sure and keep an eye on them.
Thanks.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Would think it would be fine  their pretty tough monsters


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> Please? Noone? Will it harm my snail?



Go back a page 

And try not to panic


----------



## Lee2211

:blush: Sorry for being impatient. I didn't see the post... Really sorry. I love my snails.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

It's okay, no need to be sorry  Just don't want you to panic, cos panicking makes for an unhappy Alisha


----------



## Lee2211

That's sweet. Thank you. 
One of my snails is having a well deserved rest. I haven't seen her since yesterday!

Does anyone else give their snails a specific gender? I know they're hermaphrodites but I do.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I tend to always think of things as boys. No idea why!


----------



## Lee2211

Me to. I have a boy dog, boy rabbit, boy fish?, and now boy snails. The only reason one is a girl is because it's actually my friends it's just living with me for the moment. Her name is Florence


----------



## LoveForLizards

New GALS 

****NOTE: The Snails were only in this faunarium whilst I counted them up and cleaned them out just after I got them (hence the foods), they now have a tub that's roughly 5.5x the size of said faunarium  ****



























I wish these pics had of turned out better. 
























(Notice the Cat in the back, he wouldn't leave me alone and kept climbing onto my shoulders and rubbing his face on my arms to try get attention whilst I was cleaning and counting the GALS, out of 191 pics, there was only 28 without him in :lol2


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, what a cute little army! Well, not so little


----------



## Tommy123

What an army!
What are you going to do with them?

Tom8)


----------



## Lee2211

Whoa. Now there's some snails! They're beauts by the way. Lovely stripes an colouring. 
I'm not quite sure what mine are doing by the way of shell patterns. They change all the time. Blank stripes, then marbled it's weird. Some of it stays and makes for good patterns, the rest just fades out and is replaced by new patterns.


----------



## LoveForLizards

hehe 



Tommy123 said:


> What an army!
> What are you going to do with them?
> 
> Tom8)


Not 100% sure yet, some_ might_ be re-homed, but at least 40 of them will be staying here permanently. 

Bit worried about the little ones at the moment (now named Tiny, Tom, Tilly, Donkey and Furry-Boo :whistling2: Yes I was a fan of tots tv when I was leeetle, and I heard the theme tune earlier today so they had to have them names. :blush, looks like their shells are very weak and some of the bigger ones were rasping their shells earlier.  just put them in a separate small faunarium with a homemade Snail mix with added calcium so hopefully that should sort them out, as well as being away from the big bullies. :lol2: That said, all of the Snails have _some_ damage to their shells, from slight damage around the bottom to cracks and weak spots throughout the shell.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Lee2211 said:


> Whoa. Now there's some snails! They're beauts by the way. Lovely stripes an colouring.
> I'm not quite sure what mine are doing by the way of shell patterns. They change all the time. Blank stripes, then marbled it's weird. Some of it stays and makes for good patterns, the rest just fades out and is replaced by new patterns.


It isn't very clear from the pics, but there's a lot of variation between the shell markings on this lot! Some have strips going around the shell, others going diagonal, some have 'spots' on the underneath and sides of their shell, etc. The biggest one in particular has gorgeous markings, his shell is very dark apart from the 'stripes' which are like the flesh of 'binos :flrt:


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Does anyone else give their snails a specific gender? I know they're hermaphrodites but I do.


Some of mine I think of as gendered... but I've never been good at binary systems so there's quite a range of options among my snaily army


----------



## grannykins

My Trevors are obviously all boys.


----------



## Krista

grannykins said:


> My Trevors are obviously all boys.



Hi, 

Great universal name.

My first four are 3 males and 1 female : Zebedee; Mr Ooogie Boogie, Sandyclaws and Ermintrude. Just got my other 6 yesterday so no gender names as yet but might go for the universal name...a lot easier :lol2:

Earlier in this post I had asked how I should go about constructing a Rack......hmmm went off into our Garage (quite a feet within itself) and found a plastic shelving unit. Totally forgot I had these uhhhhh considering I have two of them out in my studio duhhhhh.

As I was off yesterday (ooo and today niccceeeee) I moved the spare room about a little (Torts take up most of it) and erected the unit...looking good. 
Placed all the tanks/rubs on the shelves and then stalked the postman...got Snails...bathed and fed, then into their respective homes.
I have one rub that has nothing in it.....But when I have, yesterday and today, gone to check...I look at the tanks on their respective shelves and then look into the empty one..........:bash: ooooo duhhhhh stupid me...I need to fill it.....but will wait for a different kind I think :whistling2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## stevepully

Just got my romans and took a few snaps of them familiarising themselves with thier new pad:flrt:
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6106.jpg
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6107.jpg
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6109.jpg
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6112.jpg


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Just got my romans and took a few snaps of them familiarising themselves with thier new pad:flrt:
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6106.jpg
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6107.jpg
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6109.jpg
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6112.jpg


Hi,

Very nice :2thumb:

Jingle Bells


----------



## grannykins

They are pretty - love the red shells!


----------



## LoveForLizards

stevepully said:


> Just got my romans and took a few snaps of them familiarising themselves with thier new pad:flrt:
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6106.jpg
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6107.jpg
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6109.jpg
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6112.jpg



Oooh I was looking at this species a while back on ebay, they are gorgeous. :flrt:


----------



## Tommy123

Stunning snails Steve!

(bit of alliteration there)

Tom8)


----------



## Lee2211

Very nice Steve!

Some great names... Trevor, awesomeee!
My snails are doing well at the moment. I'm very pleased with myself.


----------



## Tommy123

Crikey, I can't believe I've done like 203 posts on this thread!
That's all


----------



## Lee2211

Haha.
You counted? ... Anyways well done!


----------



## kirgem

How do i stop my snails getting little flies in their tub? Theyre cleaned everyday, food taken out and fresh put in, poop cleaned out.. but i still get a load of them plus a load of lil white mite type things.. i dont think they are mites though as i cleaned them right out and cleaned the snails.. and when i opened a bag of compost to use they was in there aswell.. i didnt use it i chucked it outside and got a fresh bag.. is there anything else i can use as a substrate..


----------



## stevepully

kirgem said:


> How do i stop my snails getting little flies in their tub? Theyre cleaned everyday, food taken out and fresh put in, poop cleaned out.. but i still get a load of them plus a load of lil white mite type things.. i dont think they are mites though as i cleaned them right out and cleaned the snails.. and when i opened a bag of compost to use they was in there aswell.. i didnt use it i chucked it outside and got a fresh bag.. is there anything else i can use as a substrate..


I use peat which is dug from the ground so cannot be guaranteed pest free, the reason I use this is that its cheap and holds quite alot of moistue, saying that i still get the odd white mite in their water bowl or occasionally little flies ( you can definately tell the difference between this mite and the one that crawls all over the skin of your snails and so far on the rare occasion i have found the white wormy one i have rinsed the water bowl and no apparent harm had been done.). You could also microwave compost or peat before putting it in your tank, although some say that this kills too much bacteria and may cause more harm than good because the snails cannot build up an immunity to bacteria etc and could become ill. If you are worried then Coir would probably be the best bet which is supposed to be sterile. Its the stuff you add water too although may work out quite pricey if you have a lot of enclosures.
Heres a link. hope it helps
Pet Snail & Slug Care [Pet Snails] - Substrate
and heres one about mites, although don't panic because i think if its the mite your explaining its not the one mentioned here and quite harmless to snails. I have had one snail with what i thought was the Riccardoella limacum mite before and it was quite evident as they were definately interested in the snails and not the substrate or tank!


Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Mites


----------



## LoveForLizards

kirgem said:


> How do i stop my snails getting little flies in their tub? Theyre cleaned everyday, food taken out and fresh put in, poop cleaned out.. but i still get a load of them plus a load of lil white mite type things.. i dont think they are mites though as i cleaned them right out and cleaned the snails.. and when i opened a bag of compost to use they was in there aswell.. i didnt use it i chucked it outside and got a fresh bag.. is there anything else i can use as a substrate..


I've found the best thing for keeping away bugs as well as being good for holding moisture, good for burrowing etc is Coir and Orchard Bark. I don't really like using compost now (the new baby Snails are on it 'cause I forgot to get more Coir last time I put in an order so only had enough for the juvi. tank), besides being stodgy, sticking like glue to the Snails and usually being full of parasites, it doesn't seem to hold moisture well enough and it needs changing quite a lot if it's used in a warm tank. I can't praise Coir enough, it can be cleaned without getting rid of the bacteria, it holds moisture, good for burrowing, helps clean shells when they burrow and doesn't stick to the Snails, oh and it's a rubbish envoirenment for mold, aspergillus and parasites.


----------



## Jack the kipper

Letting the substrate fully dry out before you use it will kill any bugs in there. 

They sound like fungus gnats and springtails. Harmless natural composters, just like the snails.


----------



## Lee2211

^ Yeah what they said lol.
Sorry, not having had this problem myself I cannot help. But the others have given great advice.
I use Irish Moss Peat, it seems to dry out quite quickly and is very cheap, but once I have used up the bag I bought I might try out some Coir for myself, what do you guys think?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> ^ Yeah what they said lol.
> Sorry, not having had this problem myself I cannot help. But the others have given great advice.
> I use Irish Moss Peat, it seems to dry out quite quickly and is very cheap, but once I have used up the bag I bought I might try out some Coir for myself, what do you guys think?


Sounds like a plan:2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I like coir but it'll cost a fortune for all my tanks! I really want to start using it, but it just doesn't compare to 20 litres of topsoil for £3.49....

And I use the full 20 litres between all my tanks.


----------



## LoveForLizards

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I like coir but it'll cost a fortune for all my tanks! I really want to start using it, but it just doesn't compare to 20 litres of topsoil for £3.49....
> 
> And I use the full 20 litres between all my tanks.


That's true, it is quite expensive compared to other substrates. We're lucky enough to live within 20 minutes of a food processing plant so the local farm shops get the Coir in sacks for super cheap. :notworthy: (I prefer loose substrate anyway 'cause I always screw up Coir when I try to rehydrate it from the blocks lol :blush


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Hmm, I want a sack of coir :hmm:

I'm going to google....


----------



## Lee2211

Is it really expensive? Oh dear...
Anyway I have a Q. about my water snail.

He's a Golden Apple Snail, and I know they need some form of calcium provided. At the moment I only have a chunk of Cuttlefish in the bottom of the tank but he hasn't seemed to have touched it or shown much interest in it at all. How do I prepare the Cuttlefish so he'll benefit from it? Or don't I use Cuttle at all?

Thanks


----------



## Tommy123

Lee2211 said:


> Haha.
> You counted? ... Anyways well done!


No, it says:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Lee2211 said:


> Is it really expensive? Oh dear...
> Thanks


It isn't extravagantly expensive when you only have a couple of tanks (it can also be washed properly, unlike most other substrates, so you use less over X amount of time), but if you have upwards of 3 or so medium sized tanks or you use super deep substrate it can get expensive.


----------



## Krista

*Coir*

Hi

I use Coir substrate in my Tanks/rubs and have found it to be very good. Paranoid about bugs being on my Snails :gasp:

I came across this website "www.fertilefibre.com" it sells Bales of Coir 2 for £14 free delivery ( one block expanding to 65 litres of Coir) or I think it is the same company on ebay "fertilefibre" selling Coir blocks equating to 130 ,litres the same amount.

I will be ordering of the ebay sight as it is slightly cheaper.
I think it is worth it...just means less chocolate/wine for the month uhhhhhh :lol2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## labmad

Lee2211 said:


> ^ Yeah what they said lol.
> Sorry, not having had this problem myself I cannot help. But the others have given great advice.
> I use Irish Moss Peat, it seems to dry out quite quickly and is very cheap, but once I have used up the bag I bought I might try out some Coir for myself, what do you guys think?


I'm also currently using Irish moss Peat, a 100litre vacum block from the garden centre for £6.99...but find it to be the opposite to you, if anything it holds the water too well sometimes, so have experimented a bit, by not spraying just as often, which seems just fine, substrate still damp and humidity also sound


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> I use Coir substrate in my Tanks/rubs and have found it to be very good. Paranoid about bugs being on my Snails :gasp:
> 
> I came across this website "www.fertilefibre.com" it sells Bales of Coir 2 for £14 free delivery ( one block expanding to 65 litres of Coir) or I think it is the same company on ebay "fertilefibre" selling Coir blocks equating to 130 ,litres the same amount.
> 
> I will be ordering of the ebay sight as it is slightly cheaper.
> I think it is worth it...just means less chocolate/wine for the month uhhhhhh :lol2:
> 
> Jingle Bells


That's fab! Ta for sharing  I will be ordering some of this when I can. So...basically 130 litres of coir for £14.....? Can't beat that, surely.


----------



## labmad

Fr the ones that use Coir, do you just use it on its own, or mix with peat/soil etc etc so that it last longer?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I switched to coir a while back, it's far better... shall be buying those 130l blocks from ebay in future too lol... though why they sell both 130l and 32l for £10 I can't decide....

And aside from the millipede tank which is mixed peat and coir, just use it on its own. Only reason its mixed is cuz I was too lazy to take out all the peat lol.


----------



## Lee2211

@Labmad,
That's strange. I put mine in and then after a couple of hours it dries out in big patches and I have to constantly spray or pour a little water on the patches to rectify the problem. It goes really light brown and is dry as a stick!


----------



## Lee2211

Tommy123 said:


> No, it says:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Where does it say?


----------



## labmad

Lee2211 said:


> @Labmad,
> That's strange. I put mine in and then after a couple of hours it dries out in big patches and I have to constantly spray or pour a little water on the patches to rectify the problem. It goes really light brown and is dry as a stick!


try spray more water on, and a bit ore frequently if needed, it'll soon moisten up


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> That's fab! Ta for sharing  I will be ordering some of this when I can. So...basically 130 litres of coir for £14.....? Can't beat that, surely.



Hi Dawn

Thanks for all the info...:no1: :notworthy:

Go to ebay, "FERTILEFIBRE" is the seller and it's cheaper...hold on.....ok back now the ITEM NUMBER IS 250581076717 this is for two Bales comprising of 130litres.

OOOOO what we have to give up for our beloved pets :lol2::lol2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## LoveForLizards

labmad said:


> Fr the ones that use Coir, do you just use it on its own, or mix with peat/soil etc etc so that it last longer?


I just use it on its own, I found using it mixed causes the same problems as compost with it getting stuck in/on shells etc.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi Dawn
> 
> Thanks for all the info...:no1: :notworthy:
> 
> Go to ebay, "FERTILEFIBRE" is the seller and it's cheaper...hold on.....ok back now the ITEM NUMBER IS 250581076717 this is for two Bales comprising of 130litres.
> 
> OOOOO what we have to give up for our beloved pets :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Jingle Bells


You're a star, and you're more than welcome


----------



## labmad

LoveForLizards said:


> I just use it on its own, I found using it mixed causes the same problems as compost with it getting stuck in/on shells etc.


Hmmm, toying with the idea of switching to 100% Coir, at the mo, i have 12 tubs with snails in, so may have to see what sort of cost i might be looking at......


----------



## Lee2211

Lee2211 said:


> Is it really expensive? Oh dear...
> Anyway I have a Q. about my water snail.
> 
> He's a Golden Apple Snail, and I know they need some form of calcium provided. At the moment I only have a chunk of Cuttlefish in the bottom of the tank but he hasn't seemed to have touched it or shown much interest in it at all. How do I prepare the Cuttlefish so he'll benefit from it? Or don't I use Cuttle at all?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## stevepully

Hmm im paying £7 for 100 litres of compost. Think £11 for 130 Ltrs of Coir is a bargain. hmm think these people may be getting some of my business in the future.


----------



## Tommy123

Lee2211 said:


> Where does it say?


At the end, of where it says "The Snail Thread !" on the left, there's an envelope, which an arrow pointing in it, hover your mouse over it, and it should say.


----------



## Krista

Lee2211 said:


> Anyone?


Hi

Sorry can't help you with your Apple Snail but Coir related.

I got a small Coir block of Ebay to see if it was going to be ok. I paid very little for it and it lasted quite a while. Saves saving up for a huge Bale only to find that you don't like it. :2thumb:

ITEM NUMBER 370315263991 Coir Block makes 8-10 litres

Jinglee Bells


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Anyway I have a Q. about my water snail.
> 
> He's a Golden Apple Snail, and I know they need some form of calcium provided. At the moment I only have a chunk of Cuttlefish in the bottom of the tank but he hasn't seemed to have touched it or shown much interest in it at all. How do I prepare the Cuttlefish so he'll benefit from it? Or don't I use Cuttle at all?
> 
> Thanks


The easiest form for aquatic snails is liquid calcium added to their tank; you could also try some limestone chips or oystershell for them to nibble, or add a little limestone flour to the water.  If you're in a hard-water area you may not need to supplement - if their shell growth is healthy they're doing okay without it.

Liquid calcium is available from reptile shops, and I know Snail Shop used to sell it, probably still do. It's not cheap but a small bottle will last you forever


----------



## Lee2211

But will it affect my fish? 
I do live in a hard-water area, but my last apple snail died, I thought it was because I didn't give him calcuim. I might sound like a terrible owner but I didn't know he needed it! The shop just said he'll eat the algae of your tank and he'll be fine! I didn't know... 
When he died he was floating at the top of the water, his shell sitting on the bottom, him at the top. He looked like a slug! I feel so bad. I should of checked.

But from now on I make sure I know everything any animal needs before I even consider looking after it.


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> But will it affect my fish?


The amount of calcium added by any means shouldn't be enough to alter the water significantly - are you keeping fish that are extra sensitive to such changes?



> I do live in a hard-water area, but my last apple snail died, I thought it was because I didn't give him calcuim. I might sound like a terrible owner but I didn't know he needed it! The shop just said he'll eat the algae of your tank and he'll be fine! I didn't know...
> When he died he was floating at the top of the water, his shell sitting on the bottom, him at the top. He looked like a slug! I feel so bad. I should of checked.
> 
> But from now on I make sure I know everything any animal needs before I even consider looking after it.


I very much doubt he died from lack of calcium - if his shell growth wasn't noticeably slow, fragile or uneven, he probably had some other cause of death. Sometimes it's hard to know what that is - it could just've been his time to go. If your testing wasn't showing any significant spike in ammonia etc., it wouldn't've been the water conditions, which is probably the most common cause.

The second most likely would be predation or worrying by the fish - it's not always who you expect, I've got some guppies that harrass any snail in their tank, even if it's far, far bigger than them, the bullies.


----------



## Lee2211

Well I keep him in with my two goldfish. And with monitoring his shell growth etc. I haven't noticed it get any different, I think he is pretty much full grown. He is fairly big, a little bigger than a golf ball at the moment.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

He's probably eating lots of leftover fish food and such, most of which have added stuff like calcium, don't they?

If his growth has been fine, I wouldn't worry too much. You also get soluble calcium blocks on eBay, I tried some but they hardly last at all. Nothing like what the listing says!

I have a chunk of cuttle in mine, and I've seen them at it a few times.


----------



## Lee2211

Well in that case then I just hope he'll be OK, I don't want him to go like Gary, my other Golden Apple Snail. It was horrible.

So any other snaily news?


----------



## reptiles_4_life

*tiger*

hi everyone since this is a snail thread i thought i would share a picture of my lovley albinos cant remember name, 












i am looking for some more of this type if any one was selling,
also i have 25 fully grown tiger snails i will try and get some pics up of them and yes i am someone who keeps lots of differnt breeds and talks to them lol i am not a BREEDER!


----------



## Lee2211

Wow! They're georgous!!:mf_dribble:

I talk to my snails aswell :blush: it's a bit silly really. Seeing as they're pretty much deaf.


----------



## Dusk

reptiles_4_life said:


> hi everyone since this is a snail thread i thought i would share a picture of my lovley albinos cant remember name,
> 
> image


Are they two-tone immacs, perhaps? (If so, good luck finding any more at the moment, I've been looking for a while  ) I'm not sure of any other achatinas with that shell colouration. How big are they?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> I talk to my snails aswell :blush: it's a bit silly really. Seeing as they're pretty much deaf.


I tried signing to them and it just seems to confuse them even more


----------



## Lee2211

Lmao. What do you mean confused? Haha... I'm sure they loved that!


----------



## Lee2211

Dusk said:


> Are they two-tone immacs, perhaps? (If so, good luck finding any more at the moment, I've been looking for a while  ) I'm not sure of any other achatinas with that shell colouration. How big are they?


Two-tone Immacs? Oh my days! Now that's a sight for sore eyes. Babies soon? They look beautiful! I want some :devil:


----------



## Krista

Hi,

I have been given some Tropical Fish Food...is this same to give to my Snails?

Thanks,

Jingle Bells


----------



## Dusk

Krista said:


> I have been given some Tropical Fish Food...is this same to give to my Snails?


Should be fine for them 



Lee2211 said:


> Lmao. What do you mean confused? Haha... I'm sure they loved that!


They waggled their antlers in response and appeared to be trying to make sense of it, but they gave up after a while 

If we could decode what each antler-movement means... but I don't see how we can do that


----------



## Lee2211

Well, we could always make it up! My largest snail when he eats his antlers droop over his face, he looks soo cute! I'll try to get a picture of it when I can.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> If we could decode what each antler-movement means... but I don't see how we can do that


Patience, my dear Watson 



Lee2211 said:


> Well, we could always make it up! My largest snail when he eats his antlers droop over his face, he looks soo cute! I'll try to get a picture of it when I can.


I love this. It's possibly the cutest thing in the world!


----------



## Lee2211

I know, it's so funny!

In my sig, that's a funny picture of my babies! (Sorry to creep you out by calling them my babies :blush


----------



## Lee2211

I thought I'd share some pics with you guys!














































http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/VladimirandDemetri9.jpg


----------



## Lee2211

Sorry they're so big! :blush:


----------



## reptiles_4_life

one of them looks as if she is pregnant yay 
did i just hear a suitcase full of money open lol


(quote)Two-tone Immacs? Oh my days! Now that's a sight for sore eyes. Babies soon? They look beautiful! I want some :devilend quote)


----------



## Dusk

reptiles_4_life said:


> one of them looks as if she is pregnant yay
> did i just hear a suitcase full of money open lol



Why yes indeed you did  Please put me on the OMGWANTBABIES list also.

My snail news of the day - one of my ar. camerunensis is showing its pore! I thought they were too young/small at about 7cm, but perhaps not


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Why yes indeed you did  Please put me on the OMGWANTBABIES list also.
> 
> My snail news of the day - one of my ar. camerunensis is showing its pore! I thought they were too young/small at about 7cm, but perhaps not


Oh, if your writing a OMGWANTBABIES list, add The Ninja to it too 

I'll take it thats a good thing Dusk


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'll take it thats a good thing Dusk


 It means they are heading for sexual maturity and thus may one day give me eggs  Eggs are always a good thing. Unless they're fulica.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

Dusk said:


> Why yes indeed you did  Please put me on the OMGWANTBABIES list also.
> 
> My snail news of the day - one of my ar. camerunensis is showing its pore! I thought they were too young/small at about 7cm, but perhaps not


you and ninja have been put on list but i cant say when as i want them to be at least 3-4cm big before i send any


----------



## Lee2211

Aaah. I would love to be put on the OMGIBABIESLIST but I don't have the money or room. I already am saving up all my money for some Jadatzi and Rodatzi I'm hopefully getting of Amber at SS.


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Aaah. I would love to be put on the OMGIBABIESLIST but I don't have the money or room. I already am saving up all my money for some Jadatzi and Rodatzi I'm hopefully getting of Amber at SS.



I predict that you'll end up with another tank for some genuine reason, and then you'll need more snails to put in it, then they'll need a bigger tank... and so on


----------



## Lee2211

Haha, fancy yourself as a Mystic Meg do you?
I reckon we should do snaily horoscopes! 
Do you have any idea what my mum will say about these new snails? Lol


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Haha, fancy yourself as a Mystic Meg do you?
> I reckon we should do snaily horoscopes!
> Do you have any idea what my mum will say about these new snails? Lol


I do have certain powers of prognostication when it comes to those newly infected with GMS (get more snails) fever 

I can imagine it'll be much the same as I get when I come home with something new... at least snails don't have legs (things with lots of legs cause much domestic disharmony here... my poor millipedes, they're really quite cute....)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> you and ninja have been put on list but i cant say when as i want them to be at least 3-4cm big before i send any


Whoooo, the Ninja is pleased :lol2:

Annnnd today i got 2 free fish tanks and a free 4 foot viv! Free! Ok so the fish tanks are smallish, but one will be fine for the fulica/tiger till he's older and the other is almost perfect for the C. nemoralis I recon! and the 4 foot viv has a massive hole in the top (used for torts apparently :hmm: ) but shall be fixing that when it's cleaned and ready for my big boy beardie 

Ooooh, I'd wondered what that was called. Well, looks like I have GMS then.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ok so the fish tanks are smallish, but one will be fine for the fulica/tiger till he's older


Yay for free tanks  I'm curious though - is this a baby of uncertain parentage?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ooooh no no no lol, its just not a very big tank so it'll work for the fulica but not for a adult tiger :lol2: but itd be fine for the single Tiger now, and probably better than the damn exo-terrible faunarium lol.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ooooh no no no lol, its just not a very big tank so it'll work for the fulica but not for a adult tiger :lol2: but itd be fine for the single Tiger now, and probably better than the damn exo-terrible faunarium lol.



Ah, I'm with you  (Last year some bright spark was selling snails on eBay that they claimed were fulica/tiger crosses, because there was only one fulica and one tiger in the tank. They were of course self-fertilised fulicas, but the seller didn't react well to the news....)


----------



## labmad

Belters matey 

I have a small group of tigers too, bggest prob only around 3.5 inch ish, cant match 25 mind  nice one

Should you be looking to sell any snails just PM me with whats on offer and the prices pal and i will buy some 



reptiles_4_life said:


> hi everyone since this is a snail thread i thought i would share a picture of my lovley albinos cant remember name,
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> i am looking for some more of this type if any one was selling,
> also i have 25 fully grown tiger snails i will try and get some pics up of them and yes i am someone who keeps lots of differnt breeds and talks to them lol i am not a BREEDER!


----------



## Krista

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ooooh no no no lol, its just not a very big tank so it'll work for the fulica but not for a adult tiger :lol2: but itd be fine for the single Tiger now, and probably better than the damn exo-terrible faunarium lol.


Hi

I have read a few People saying that Faunariums are not that great. I don't have any but was wondering what is it about them that is not so great???

Jingle Bells


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> I have read a few People saying that Faunariums are not that great. I don't have any but was wondering what is it about them that is not so great???
> 
> Jingle Bells



well, their ok as quarantine tubs and for young snakes (had my 09 royal in one till not long ago) but they don't hold humidity well, and don't hold temperature too great either. My tiger certainly doesn't like them. Their just all round not ideally suited to anything.... 

Ok, quick q on aquatic snailies, what would be the minimum needs for one? only I've now got a very small (probably around 1 gal) tank that I don't at the moment have a use for...


----------



## grannykins

Just been catching up on this thread, as not been on it for a while. Those two tone snails are brilliant! What are they, and are they readily available?


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ok, quick q on aquatic snailies, what would be the minimum needs for one? only I've now got a very small (probably around 1 gal) tank that I don't at the moment have a use for...


What kind of aquatic snail? It'd be fine for a ramshorn and probably okay for an apple snail (p. bridgesii) but I wouldn't recommend anything bigger. And does it have a lid? Aquatic snails in small tanks tend to go walkabout


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, no, no lid, but Ill be making one no matter what goes in it  Im indecided, if I put a single aquatic snail (apple/ramshorn or something else...) or use it for the groves, cuz their fine in their plastic tub lol, but theyd be happy enough in a glass tank too...


----------



## Lee2211

@ Dusk.
Hmm... Well I think if I did just come home with snails my mum would go ape!
But I have decided on a plan of action! 
I have actually written down my wanted list otherwise I'd get confused and forget what I wanted...
*The Plan:*
When my fish die I shall clean out the tank and sort it all out nicely and keep two retics in it...
Then when my current Fulica move into the bigger thank I shall keep a Tiger and a Margie in my exo-terra.

Only one problem with my plan, I don't think the exo-terra will be big enough when the Tiger and Margie reach full size. It's 30x30x45 me thinks, any ideas about where I could put them when they get bigger?

Thank'yee


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> But I have decided on a plan of action!
> *
> *


*


**The Plan:*
It's good to be that organised, it is a proper plan when it's written down! 



> When my fish die I shall clean out the tank and sort it all out nicely and keep two retics in it...


Didn't you say they were goldfish? You could be waiting for years 



> Only one problem with my plan, I don't think the exo-terra will be big enough when the Tiger and Margie reach full size. It's 30x30x45 me thinks, any ideas about where I could put them when they get bigger?


Definitely not big enough, and bear in mind that a margie will reach adult size faster than a tiger. You could go for the traditional translucent-lidded-storage-tub with airholes drilled in, they come in lots of sizes relatively cheaply. Or save your pennies for a bigger glass or plastic viv


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol. Ok I've had a measure, the small tank is more like 2 (metric) gal (ish)... info on aquatics would be great... whatd be ok in that?  

Yeah, a 30x30 wouldn't be big enough for adult tiger, mine atm is nowhere near adult but couldnt really be in anything smaller than the large flat faunarium lol. thats 40xsomething lol. Annnnnnd, if you got goldfish, you know they can live 20 years right?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Perhaps an Apple? Maybe 2? I have babies atm :whistling2:

On a different note, look what I just bought for my bedroom door:
SIGN SNAILS GARDEN PETS TANKS PONDS ORNAMENTS SLUGS on eBay (end time 24-Feb-10 18:13:30 GMT)

:2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Perhaps an Apple? Maybe 2? I have babies atm :whistling2:
> 
> On a different note, look what I just bought for my bedroom door:
> SIGN SNAILS GARDEN PETS TANKS PONDS ORNAMENTS SLUGS on eBay (end time 24-Feb-10 18:13:30 GMT)
> 
> :2thumb:


Oh I love that! I want a sign that says 'Snailarium' but haven't found one yet. I'm thinking of making one. My pal called my beastie room The Snailarium when he was visiting, and I like it!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Hehe, Snailarium, I like that :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Snailairum = brilliant 

Im thinking I might try these, batman snail 
BATMAN SNAIL SUPER RARE TROPICAL AQUARIUM SNAIL on eBay (end time 15-Mar-10 06:47:28 GMT)
and coz their small....
RUBY NERITE SNAILS RARE - ALGAE EATER on eBay (end time 15-Mar-10 06:08:28 GMT)

Laos Micro Spider Crab Limnopilos Naiyanetri on eBay (end time 06-Mar-10 17:51:30 GMT)

and maybe even a couple of small shrimp


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I saw those Batman snails....not quite sure what to make of them to be honest, never come across them before :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

same... If I knew how big they got that'd be good... 

recon I'd need a water heater? don't have one, don't wanna get snails then em die cuz the waters got too cold  it says 26*C, does that hold without a heater?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

You should get a heater, to make sure your tropical tank stays tropical 

As for Batman snails...well, for £11 delivered, I'd want the _actual_ Batman! The nerites, if you hold off, you'll probably be able to get from aquatics places for £2.50-£3 each. I refuse to buy nerites off eBay! That seller has pretty awful terms for combined postage as well!

Or am I just tight....? :hmm:

Edit: I stand corrected, I was thinking of another seller, who does have crap terms! But a fiver for normal 1st class is crap for only one.....you have to buy lots, to make it worthwhile


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You should get a heater, to make sure your tropical tank stays tropical
> 
> As for Batman snails...well, for £11 delivered, I'd want the _actual_ Batman! The nerites, if you hold off, you'll probably be able to get from aquatics places for £2.50-£3 each. I refuse to buy nerites off eBay! That seller has pretty awful terms for combined postage as well!
> 
> Or am I just tight....? :hmm:


Heater it is then  

Aquatics places... the only place round here that sells aquatic anything is [email protected] and well... yeah. 

Sorry... nerites, a species/genus or ... ? :s 

I'd say £5 everthing delivered 1st class with a heat pack isn't too bad, when I sell snails on ebay it's £3 postage and that just covers the weight... :hmm:

EDIT: google'd, nerites are the sp lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

See, I should really read things properly....I didn't notice there was a heatpack! :lol2: 
Have no idea how that adds to the cost. Are they expensive to buy? And I bet when you sell snails they're packed in substrate? Everytime I've had aquatic snails, they've come in either moist kitchen roll or sphagnum moss. doesnt weigh remotely as much as soil/coir 

I never buy things with high postage out of principle  Unless each heatpack costs a couple of quid, I say a fiver's too much for normal 1st. 

But I really could just be tight...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> See, I should really read things properly....I didn't notice there was a heatpack! :lol2:
> Have no idea how that adds to the cost. Are they expensive to buy? And I bet when you sell snails they're packed in substrate? Everytime I've had aquatic snails, they've come in either moist kitchen roll or sphagnum moss. doesnt weigh remotely as much as soil/coir
> 
> I never buy things with high postage out of principle  Unless each heatpack costs a couple of quid, I say a fiver's too much for normal 1st.
> 
> But I really could just be tight...


haha, neither do I. But I tend to see heat packs cost around £2 more usually... not that I'm a expert or anything. 
Yeah, packed well in a couple of handfuls of the substrate i pulled the snails out of  

However, now I've looked, I see there are other colors/variants, so thimk I want one of the others... at the moment the lists at those above ^^ and a blue apple snail, which is just awesome. Or a vivid purple one


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah well, if that's what heatpacks cost then a fiver is fine 

The colours you get are amazing, makes them even more addictive, cos you want them all!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I know... wish I could afford many big tanks... then, a quest for every color! lol.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Keep your eye on freecycle and gumtree  Big tanks and the quest for every colour can be yours!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Tried to get the snail orgies going today with some new blood amongst the little ones.










They are huge compared to my current ones. 










Popped them all into the food bowl with a mix of salad leaves, apple, cucumber, carrot and pepper. Several hours later, the large newboes are still demolishing their supper and the little 'uns have scarpered and burried themselves again.

I've changed the substrate from soil to moss to keep humidity and maintain cleanliness.

Their new home, a 9l RUB. Ive even gone old skool with a flower pot as shelter. Not that any of them have gone anywhere near it!


----------



## Lee2211

GOLDFISH 20 YEARS!!?? You're joking right? Omg, I believe I need to reform my plan of action. And yes Dusk, I prefer to right things down. I get confused otherwise :blush:

Woho! Batman snails? Awesome :no1:

Where would you say then, is the cheapest place to get a big RUB then?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> GOLDFISH 20 YEARS!!?? You're joking right? Omg, I believe I need to reform my plan of action.


Yes, properly cared for, they live that long, sometimes longer


----------



## Whosthedaddy

^ Yep, had goldfish in the pond for that long.


----------



## Lee2211

Flipping heck! That's a grand old age! I can honestly say I never knew that, I have had mine for just under a year.

I'm forming a new plan already :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Keep your eye on freecycle and gumtree  Big tanks and the quest for every colour can be yours!


haha, I've been keeping an eye on it but things like that never come up around here... guess the basingstokers are too stingy to give a big fish tank away! 



Lee2211 said:


> Flipping heck! That's a grand old age! I can honestly say I never knew that, I have had mine for just under a year.
> 
> I'm forming a new plan already :hmm:


Yeah, they live longer in a pond, a "goldfish bowl" really isn't suitable for a goldfish, hence why they die quickly. but in a big enough tank or a pond they can live a pretty long time. the records 40-something


----------



## Lee2211

Well mine are the black ones with the googely eyes! They're really small too. Mine are in a plastic tank, as far as I can tell it's filled with about 10 litres. They seem happy, plastic plant, little castle and a few shells and a stone. :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Well mine are the black ones with the googely eyes! They're really small too. Mine are in a plastic tank, as far as I can tell it's filled with about 10 litres. They seem happy, plastic plant, little castle and a few shells and a stone. :2thumb:


Black moors? I <3 those  I've probably got more moor-eyed goldies of various colours than any other 

The good news is that they will very rapidly need a bigger tank than 10l, so you can put snails in that one.

The bad news is that they will very rapidly need a bigger tank, so you might want to start shopping....


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> However, now I've looked, I see there are other colors/variants, so thimk I want one of the others... at the moment the lists at those above ^^ and a blue apple snail, which is just awesome. Or a vivid purple one


Blue Apple Snail :flrt::flrt:
I soooo want a few of those, why I didn't buy any last year when they were regularly on for £1 each I do not know....they're all auctions now & one I was watching not long ago went up to £14. £14 for one snail!!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Wooooaaaahh... hold on... 

(1) BLUE/GREY APPLE SNAIL on eBay (end time 28-Feb-10 09:09:51 GMT)


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Yeah, same seller  I always watch her auctions, because she has some ace snails, but last time I just sat here watching the bidding go up, up & away - I love my snails, but £14 for one pains me when I saw them for £1 each last year 

I'm really kicking myself about that now tbh.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, yeah, I'd be beating my head on a wall if that happened... shall be getting some aquatics and bits when I get paid methinks


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Yeah, same seller  I always watch her auctions, because she has some ace snails, but last time I just sat here watching the bidding go up, up & away - I love my snails, but £14 for one pains me when I saw them for £1 each last year
> 
> I'm really kicking myself about that now tbh.



Wait a while and they'll go back down again - they're only that high because there's no competition for the listing  Mine aren't breeding yet but I sell blues intermittently and I've never seen them go that high (more's the pity :lol2: )


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'm hoping that'll be the case, then next year I can sit & laugh at the folk paying £14 for them.


----------



## Dusk

*Pics*

At 9 o'clock, Skandranon, adult tiger, probably w/c

10:30, 01:30, 04:30 - juvenile tigers, c/b

12:00 and 06:00, w/c adult margie var. egregiella

03:00, juvenile egregiella, c/b


----------



## Dusk

The first photo isn't showing up and it seems disinclined to let me edit the thing, so here it is:










Skan migrates an hour or two between shots


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, great pic Dusk! I love Skan :flrt:


----------



## gary1621

I can finally post here without feeling like an outsider!! I had four babies arrive this morning  I was expecting two, so they were a nice surprise. Thank you Dusk 

They are Achatina Fulica (White Jade x Rodatzi). The advert can be found in the classifieds.














































Have got to start thinking about names and telling them apart, one of them shouldnt be too hard


----------



## Lee2211

Need a bigger tank? Really? They were kept in quite a small one in the shop. But I trust your judgement and I am now searching for a new one!
Anyway, how big will I need the tank to be for one Tiger and one Margie?

Love the pictures Dusk. What species is the biggest one? He's a beaut


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

gary1621 said:


> I can finally post here without feeling like an outsider!! I had four babies arrive this morning  I was expecting two, so they were a nice surprise. Thank you Dusk
> 
> They are Achatina Fulica (White Jade x Rodatzi). The advert can be found in the classifieds.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Have got to start thinking about names and telling them apart, one of them shouldnt be too hard


:gasp: is that a white body cross? I wants one! 



Dusk said:


> The first photo isn't showing up and it seems disinclined to let me edit the thing, so here it is:
> 
> image
> 
> Skan migrates an hour or two between shots


Shows up on mine :hmm: 

Skan is absolutely epic. Tiger yeahhhh? Hope my boy (I know I know but he's a BOY) gets that big! 



Lee2211 said:


> Need a bigger tank? Really? They were kept in quite a small one in the shop. But I trust your judgement and I am now searching for a new one!
> Anyway, how big will I need the tank to be for one Tiger and one Margie?
> 
> Love the pictures Dusk. What species is the biggest one? He's a beaut


Aye, pet shops don't always get it right  
personally I'd keep a margie and Tiger separate... and I'd use a minimum of a 2 foot tank for a single Tiger cuz they can get pretty big *example above* 

I went out to get some logs for the new vivs I'm doing, and found some C. neoralis I think hiding out around them... they all seemed to be hibernating... bar one really big one. Don't they hibernate through winter? If so I'll put the big guy up till it warms up  will take a pic soon, he's got blueish skin!


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp: is that a white body cross? I wants one!
> 
> Bristol inverts are selling them just went on today.


----------



## Lee2211

AlienSnail and someone else? I can't remember who, they told me I could keep a Margie and a Tiger together?

Anywhoo...


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> AlienSnail and someone else? I can't remember who, they told me I could keep a Margie and a Tiger together?
> 
> Anywhoo...


I keep my Margies and Tigers together but may seperate them when the tigers mature as apparently are less likely to breed if kept with other sp


----------



## gary1621

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp: is that a white body cross? I wants one!


I think so  Unless Dusk decided to send me something different!


----------



## Krista

*Coir*

Hi All,

Update on Coir substrate.

I ordered 130lts from "Fertilefibre" off ebay...£10.80.

Super fast delivery (next day) and what a good qulity product it is. Well worth the money.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Lee2211

Yes well I don't wouldn't want them to breed hence why I'm only getting one of each


----------



## stevepully

Krista said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Update on Coir substrate.
> 
> I ordered 130lts from "Fertilefibre" off ebay...£10.80.
> 
> Super fast delivery (next day) and what a good qulity product it is. Well worth the money.
> 
> Jingle Bells


Oh good I ordered some too but was out when delivered, hopefully get it tomorrow.:2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Update on Coir substrate.
> 
> I ordered 130lts from "Fertilefibre" off ebay...£10.80.
> 
> Super fast delivery (next day) and what a good qulity product it is. Well worth the money.
> 
> Jingle Bells


I'm just away to check my finances to see if I can buy some too! It's that bad that I have to check to spend a tenner :roll: depressing as hell!


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'm just away to check my finances to see if I can buy some too! It's that bad that I have to check to spend a tenner :roll: depressing as hell!


No thats just life! mine was bought courtesy of Natwest bank! Moneys always been spent before I earn it! Something to do with children :lol2: Oh well at least we've got our snails and they dont give us any s**t. Well actually they do, never really thought that one through, quite a lot of s**t actually! What I meant is they don't argue with you or give you grief and actually seem quite happy with what they have got and generally thankfull. Well they should be happy really the amount I spend on them.:gasp:
Anyhow moan over :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

So then. I wont be keeping any eggs, so can I keep a Margie and a Tiger together?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Yes well I don't wouldn't want them to breed hence why I'm only getting one of each


lols, If you got 2 tigers and got them to breed you'd be rolling in it 



Lee2211 said:


> So then. I wont be keeping any eggs, so can I keep a Margie and a Tiger together?


You WOULDN'T keep tiger eggs??? What are you, mad????????? 

:lol2:

I'd get a pair of Tigers and margies personally, they seem to do better in pairs imo, and look nicer 

And you goota choose which variant of the margie you want  theres so many to choose from! like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Lee2211

I'm not mad per say 
I don't know if I'd have enough room to keep 2 of each :/
Any ideas?


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'm just away to check my finances to see if I can buy some too! It's that bad that I have to check to spend a tenner :roll: depressing as hell!


Hi,

I know that one...I now have no money left til my next student loan grrrrrr bloody bummer being skint .....but at least I've got my Zoo :2thumb:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Need a bigger tank? Really? They were kept in quite a small one in the shop. But I trust your judgement and I am now searching for a new one!


The thing is, in pet shops the fish are only there for a very short time - when they're one inch and will be sold before they get much bigger, they only need tank-room for one inch of fish, so they are fine in small tanks.

When you buy them, you have to anticipate them living for quite some time and getting bigger.

I think estimates on tank size vary a lot but you could aim for 10l per inch of fish body (don't count tail or fins). I wouldn't go much lower, and more room is always better.



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp: is that a white body cross? I wants one!


Aye 



> Skan is absolutely epic. Tiger yeahhhh? Hope my boy (I know I know but he's a BOY) gets that big!


Yeah, tiger. (And he's named for a male, so he is by default male :lol2


----------



## Lee2211

Well I estimate at the moment that they're about 2 inch in body length. However, they do seem to be okay and liking their living arrangement for the moment.

I bought some cress yesterday to go in my GALS tank. I'm going to put a plastic plant pot inside aswell. Any ideas how I can sterolize it? It's been outside for a while and is made of plastic...
I hope they like it :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

My tigers aren't adult yet but they are around 3" SL maybe a tad more (not measured them for a while). I have 4 in a 36x15x18" tank, even as adults I cant see them needing anything bigger than that. As for washing pots, I got a few hundred plastic plant pots off freecycle a few months back (they were filthy). I scrubbed them with washing up liquid, rinsed and put them in...job done


----------



## Spencer95

snails picture by spener95 - Photobucket


----------



## Spencer95




----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> My tigers aren't adult yet but they are around 3" SL maybe a tad more (not measured them for a while). I have 4 in a 36x15x18" tank, even as adults I cant see them needing anything bigger than that. As for washing pots, I got a few hundred plastic plant pots off freecycle a few months back (they were filthy). I scrubbed them with washing up liquid, rinsed and put them in...job done


They look mahussive in the photos  

And really? Don't have any adults yet, but I would have thought 4 snails that 'could' get to 12' long would need something bigger than 36'... ? 

Want some adult tigers now...


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> They look mahussive in the photos
> 
> And really? Don't have any adults yet, but I would have thought 4 snails that 'could' get to* 12'* long would need something bigger than 36'... ?
> 
> Want some adult tigers now...


12 foot :lol2:

All the adult ive seen are never around`12". Yeah my photos do make them appear bigger than they are.


----------



## Lee2211

Scrub with washing up liquid, rinse, dry and in the tub they go? Lovely.
Do you find your snails enjoy them?
And can I see some pics of set-ups please, I'm getting two more snails soon and I wanna make them feel right at home.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I think it was page 286 I posted pics of my setups, along with all my snails 

Edit: nope, it was 284


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> 12 foot :lol2:
> 
> All the adult ive seen are never around`12". Yeah my photos do make them appear bigger than they are.


Shhhhh! not 2 days ago i was being told off for using " for inches, and was corrected that its ' lol. But yeh I doubt many reach 12 inches long. Same as female royals are supposed to reach 6 feet, yet so few do :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah see that's folk getting confused with 'old money' 

" is definitely inches, ' is feet. I'm one of those weirdos that can work in imperial and metric. Drives my OH crazy, he's all about the metric :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I shall hunt down whoever it was who told me off and do nasty things to them... 

Also shall be using it right in future lol. sheesh. 

Other news, Tiger is now in a nice shiny glass tank, and seems much better, and the temps hold better too


----------



## Krista

*and another question.......*

Hi,

Just out of curiosity, what is the minimum day temperature Fulica's can live comfortably at?

My House is kept warm but when I am out all day the heating does not come on.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the minimum day temperature Fulica's can live comfortably at?
> 
> My House is kept warm but when I am out all day the heating does not come on.
> 
> Jingle Bells


I keep mine near the rad in the bedroom, upstairs is always warmer than downstairs even if the heating isn't on. I don't have a heat mat either and they seem quite happy and are eating like piggies.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

I must be getting a snail addiction. Bought another 5 today, and for the price I could have bought every snail in the tank and felt no guilt whatsoever.

4 inch shell length for a £1 each!

Snails are priced so differently in different shops.

< Inch for the first 6 at a pound each, ok I thought, will grow and mature for feeders. Then see some larger 2 inch long snails that were quite active at £2.85 each, purchased 3. When I see these huge boys for a quid each it makes the initial purchase of small snails for the same price a bit steep. As for the snail babies in the classifieds for 50p each :whistling2:

The first thing that sprung to mind with the new lads is the weight of them, very beefy.

I just need them to have some snail sex and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Woop, I just bought a load of coir :no1:

Can't wait to clean all my snailies out now


----------



## gary1621

Whosthedaddy said:


> I must be getting a snail addiction. Bought another 5 today, and for the price I could have bought every snail in the tank and felt no guilt whatsoever.


I got my first 4 at the beginning of the week and i'm already looking around for a couple more :2thumb:
I want another white skinned to put in with the one that Dusk sent me


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

gary1621 said:


> I got my first 4 at the beginning of the week and i'm already looking around for a couple more :2thumb:
> I want another white skinned to put in with the one that Dusk sent me


Speak to Pleco07. He did have a lot of albino fulica available. Not sure if he still has any though, but worth a try. I've had a lot of snails from him, they're always fab :no1:


----------



## gary1621

Thanks  I pm'ed him last night and got a reply. He has just moved house so isnt shipping anything out yet  I'll hold on for a bit and then see what he has for offer


----------



## Lee2211

I have 3 GALS. Getting two more soon though 1 Rod and 1 Jadatzi. They're from Amber off SS.


----------



## Lee2211

AnythingWithAShell said:


> And part 2.....
> 
> imageimage
> 
> A. iredalei, plain yellow C. hortensis, and a pink C. nemoralis.
> 
> Think that's everyone! So here's a pic of each of my setups too
> 
> imageimage
> 
> imageimage
> 
> imageimage
> 
> All my setups have at least one plant pot hide, most have 2. Though you may not always see them in the pics, cos they're hidden under fake plants!
> 
> I also have 4 little setups, for babies/teeny snails. These have a few bits of fake greenery, some bit of corkbark and some tiny branches
> 
> Hope you like


They're very nice! Where'd you get all the branches? I did buy a fake plant, but when I put it in it kept falling over and mega annoyed me!
Is that grass in of them?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> They're very nice! Where'd you get all the branches? I did buy a fake plant, but when I put it in it kept falling over and mega annoyed me!
> Is that grass in of them?


Thank you 

i got the branches from the beach. I have some amazing bits of driftwood and such that I found. The fake plants are mostly all parts of artificial houseplants. I buy them from charity shops and the like, and sometimes can cut them into several bits, cos they're huge and bushy! 

The grass is artificial lawn samples. 

I like to pay as little as poss for decor, nothing if I can! :lol2:

The specific reptile decor stuff is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah they do cost a lot. 
Do you use plastic plant pots or teracota plant pots (sorry for bad spelling :S)

I have a huugee new glass tank for my snailies when they arrive. I'm so excited about decorating it, is that weird? 
What do you think is better, a plastic RUBs or glass tanks? Or anything else you can think of for that matter.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah they do cost a lot.
> Do you use plastic plant pots or teracota plant pots (sorry for bad spelling :S)
> 
> I have a huugee new glass tank for my snailies when they arrive. I'm so excited about decorating it, is that weird?
> What do you think is better, a plastic RUBs or glass tanks? Or anything else you can think of for that matter.


I use both plastic and ceramic pots. I have mostly plastic, cos they're much cheaper to buy lots of! I bury them right to the bottom of the tank though, then fill the substrate up, so the bigger snails don't move them.

I think glass tanks look nicer, but the plastic storage boxes keep the heat and humidity in better. Both are fine to use though, whatever you prefer. I have 1 fish tank at the mo, I use faunariums for the rest. But I cover the lids with clingfilm for the humidity 

I have loads of spare fishtanks, but they're too heavy for my snail shelf :hmm:

And it's not weird at all, getting excited about decorating a new home for them  I'm excited about the arrival of my 130 litres of coir!


----------



## gary1621

Lee2211 said:


> I have 3 GALS. Getting two more soon though 1 Rod and 1 Jadatzi. They're from Amber off SS.


SS? Could you PM a link please


----------



## Pleco07

gary1621 said:


> Thanks  I pm'ed him last night and got a reply. He has just moved house so isnt shipping anything out yet  I'll hold on for a bit and then see what he has for offer


Give me a week or so to sort myself out then I will be back to posting them out. 

Got two albino reticulata too if anyone is interested, bout 3" SL.


----------



## Krista

Hi, Lee22

I use both Plastic and Glass, but I have to say I prefer the rubs as Dawn has said, the Rubs do keep the heat/humidity better.

There is nothing wrong with getting all excited about the forth coming Snails plus wanting to decorate their home....I've done it :lol2: with all of my Snails. Mega cheap or for nothing is the best route possible, decorating does not need to be a costly adventure.

Dawn....Getting the Coir delivered is exciting....clean sparkling Snails yeahhhh. Damp Coir smells better than damp soil...poo!

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Dawn....Getting the Coir delivered is exciting....clean sparkling Snails yeahhhh. Damp Coir smells better than damp soil...poo!
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


Yay! I really am looking so forward to getting it and redoing all my snails  I'm hoping it comes tomorrow, cos I know you got it next day and I bought it early enough for it to have been sent today.

Bet it comes Saturday or Monday though!


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Yay! I really am looking so forward to getting it and redoing all my snails  I'm hoping it comes tomorrow, cos I know you got it next day and I bought it early enough for it to have been sent today.
> 
> Bet it comes Saturday or Monday though!


Hi,

I read their feedback (fertilefibre) on their website and it had top stars for delivery....Do you have bad snow just now? it's bad at Perth Husband has had to turn back and head back up the road. So lets hope the weather does not effect your delivery.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Got two albino reticulata too if anyone is interested, bout 3" SL.


No longer available


----------



## stevepully

Oh no! my quarantined Margie has only just grown its poorly shell back and I took him out and found a mite running across his shell. Was hoping Id seen the end of them! Im thinking they turned up in some leaf litter that came when I bought the snails. So this is war!:war: got my 130ltr of nice clean coir and I just bought some predatory mites. Even though only 1 snail effected, I'm gonna blitz the lot!!


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Oh no! my quarantined Margie has only just grown its poorly shell back and I took him out and found a mite running across his shell. Was hoping Id seen the end of them! Im thinking they turned up in some leaf litter that came when I bought the snails. So this is war!:war: got my 130ltr of nice clean coir and I just bought some predatory mites. Even though only 1 snail effected, I'm gonna blitz the lot!!


Hi,

Shame about the mite situation..Now that you have these predatory mites going into the Coir substrate...will they not over breed? and will you need to re introduce them on your next clean out? Also could they infest other pets? Sorry for all the questions but I no nothing about these P mites! 

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Oh no! my quarantined Margie has only just grown its poorly shell back and I took him out and found a mite running across his shell. Was hoping Id seen the end of them! Im thinking they turned up in some leaf litter that came when I bought the snails. So this is war!:war: got my 130ltr of nice clean coir and I just bought some predatory mites. Even though only 1 snail effected, I'm gonna blitz the lot!!


Kill em ALL :war:

The dirty blighters! 
I had a problem with mites in a millipede tank a while back.. got some of those predatory mites, read the tub, "oh, ok, so I'll only need a small amount of whats in the tub" 

5 minutes later I'd emptied the pot into the tank

within a day all the swines were dead :no1:

Shall be ordering the 130L blocks tomorrow cuz it's payday  along with more snails  (roman's & octana & maybe rodazi :whistling2:if they get relisted) water heater, and bits for the new snakeys set up, door handles for the stack (finally) annnnnnd some sheet poly to make the background in my freebie 4 foot viv :whistling2: 

then to [email protected] to get more things!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Shame about the mite situation..Now that you have these predatory mites going into the Coir substrate...will they not over breed? and will you need to re introduce them on your next clean out? Also could they infest other pets? Sorry for all the questions but I no nothing about these P mites!
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


double post, but answers time  

nope, they only breed when theres food around.... shouldnt need to reintroduce if you don't have any pest mites, and the hipotosis mites (sp) are only interested in other mites/eggs of other mites, so wont bother the other animals. I occasionally see one or 2 on the substrate but thats it

they go dormant after they eat everything they can, think they can survive for a few months, but after that they just die off : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Sorry to hear about your mite problem Steve. Is this the same Margie that had the lumpy thingy on its side? (Sorry, terrible termonolgy I know!)
Well I hope the Mites do all die! Where do mites come from anyways?

Thanks for all the suggestions, again another stupid question... What's the difference between a faunarium and a vivarium?
I have glass tanks, a 30x30x45 exo-terra which shall be my baby tank because it's not really big enough for full grown GALS, and a huge tank which I got for free because it used to have a beardie in it! It came with this really big stick, well I say stick but it's more like a tree really lol. It loads of air vents and stuff, if I cover them over with a bit of wood, would that be ok? 
Glad to know that you all like to redecorate your tanks! I tried to pick the colour for my new bedroom once, but noo mum does all house decoration :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mite problem Steve. Is this the same Margie that had the lumpy thingy on its side? (Sorry, terrible termonolgy I know!)
> Well I hope the Mites do all die! Where do mites come from anyways?
> 
> Yep same one. saw about 4 on him at first and decided to quarantine as he shares a tank with 3 others. Have seen nothing on the others ever but just last night sppotted one on the quarantined one. Fair enough its only one mite but I gave them a chance and they blew it:bash:
> I actually think the lumpy thing is where the mites have been irritating him and he has chewed his shell back so far and damaged his mantle slightly. found this: PetSnails Forum - Iredalei Eating Own Shell which seems like a similar case and it would make sense with the presence of mites.
> 
> Heres some info on mites if anyone needs it.
> Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Mites
> 
> and heres some info on predatory mites
> Hypoaspis Miles
> 
> Bought mine from Biowise in the end, they were selling the smallest amount which will do me (and the cheapest (£10 inc delivery)). I also e-mailed the company and was assured that their mites are not supplied with feeder mites as a food source so hopefully It will be succesfull:2thumb:
> 
> Will let you know how it goes in case anyone has a problem in the future.


----------



## Lee2211

Aah, well good luck with that!

Just a minute ago I saw my oldest snail sitting in the water bowl! The first time I have ever seen them use it! When ever I clean out the tank I refill it with warm water, but obviously it chills out a bit. I accidently knocked in some peat and it spread in the water but only in the corner. But a while ago I noticed there was more mud in it. Lately the water level has gone down and now there is just some very wet mud with a snail on top! Do you think this means the substrate in the tank isn't wet enough or just that he likes to sit on wet mud?

Either way I'm glad he's using it, I was getting a bit annoyed they didn't use it. He's growing so big, if this becomes a regular thing then I'll have to get a bigger bowl soon!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yeah they'll get rid of the blighters lol. Erm, could be a bit of both Lee, couldn't say for sure though. 
Redid the snail set ups again, now have them all together on a old plastic shelving unit that is remarkably useful since i got it for about a tenner years ago. Can take it appart, change it's hight, and its really strong. now all the snails are together in the spare room, so feeding and cleaning is so much easier now!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read their feedback (fertilefibre) on their website and it had top stars for delivery....Do you have bad snow just now? it's bad at Perth Husband has had to turn back and head back up the road. So lets hope the weather does not effect your delivery.
> 
> Jingle Bells


It never came today  I have everything crossed for tomorrow, but I reckon it'll be Monday. Snow's not bad here, but it'll be coming past Perth, so that won't be helping!



Pleco07 said:


> No longer available


This is good, cos I wanted them but am a bit skint :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ordered mine today, along with 2kg of moss for under a fiver :2thumb::lol2:
Hopefully it'll come monday


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Did that include the postage on the moss by any chance? If so, and there's still more available, could I have a link please?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

no  it was another 4.97 postage... but then it's 2kg, so it's going to cost to post lol. Still cheaper than what our local shops sell... small dried block is £8. [email protected] do 1kg for the same.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190368400631&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
there it is anyway


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Thankies! I guessed it wouldn't include postage, but you never know! I don't understand how the coir guy can sell 130 litres for a tenner including post, to be honest! It must cost him about half that to actually post it, surely?


----------



## UkReptiles

Got a question what size can you class an adult for a giant african land snails

someone at a reptile store said they had them with a 3inch shell am unsure just want some adults for breeding.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

UkReptiles said:


> Got a question what size can you class an adult for a giant african land snails
> 
> someone at a reptile store said they had them with a 3inch shell am unsure just want some adults for breeding.


I wouldn't call 3" adult, but they may well be breeding age. Size isn;t really a good indicator, their adult size can vary a lot 

If they're not breeding yet, you won't have to wait too long though.


----------



## UkReptiles

£2.00 each expensive then for one ?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

It would be if you were buying online, by the time you pay postage as well. I wouldn't pay that if they're normal fulica, cos they're so common people have to practically give them away if they miss a clutch of eggs.

I've seen them in shops for 50p each, but they have been smaller than 3". 

You'd get some online definitely for less, but by the time you pay postage, it might be more, depending how many you want 

If you're happy to pay that though, then go for it 

Have a look in food classifieds, if they're for your bosc


----------



## UkReptiles

ive seen someon 88reptiles for £6 and postage is a bomb i have enough for maybe 3 then i might have to do the dad i love you trick to get more lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

That's way too much, to be honest. How many would you like to get?


----------



## UkReptiles

3 or 4 to be honest to help me on the way to breeding them.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

If you only want 3 or 4, you're probably just as well to get them for £2 each. If you buy them online, folk will probably want no more than £1 each, but by the time you pay postage, you'll be more, or at least the same. I wouldn't send using anything other than RMSD, specially at this time of year, and most others are the same. Royal Mail are too unreliable to use normal 1st class!


----------



## UkReptiles

i know the guy who owns the shop so i might try and see if i can get a deal if i buy so many i might get some free i spend my money there all the time so i hope he does if not i might have to take my money else were lol


----------



## UkReptiles

what temps and humidty would i need for these.


----------



## UkReptiles

what about the depth of the soil saying the tubs height is 9 inches.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Thankies! I guessed it wouldn't include postage, but you never know! I don't understand how the coir guy can sell 130 litres for a tenner including post, to be honest! It must cost him about half that to actually post it, surely?


No problem  I know, I don't get it either. Not going to complain though lol. :2thumb:



UkReptiles said:


> £2.00 each expensive then for one ?


Not really, but for fulica you could get em cheaper, ebay it and see 



UkReptiles said:


> what temps and humidty would i need for these.


warmish, and keep the soil moist/damp, easy as that



UkReptiles said:


> what about the depth of the soil saying the tubs height is 9 inches.


as deep as you like really, if that was the height had, probably 3 inch of soil, maybe 4. :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I like to have my substrate at least as deep as the length of the shells. They do like to burrow, and since you want to breed, you'll need it fairly deep for egg laying


----------



## Lee2211

I know you guys say your snails grow really quickly but I didn't realize how quickly.
I mean when I first got my snails about a month ago, one was about an inch the other was about 1cm. They've doubled in size! I can actually hear them munching on the cuttle fish and everything! It's quite funny aswell, because my biggest one bulldozes everything out of the way! Especially the food I put in there, he doesn't try to go around it. He just goes through it!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2: Yep, they are like mini bulldozers! I find it very funny when they just climb over each other as well!


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> :lol2: Yep, they are like mini bulldozers! I find it very funny when they just climb over each other as well!


Hi,

When I first saw my Snails hitching a ride I was so suprised. 

Mr Oogie Boogie was hanging from the lid of the tank and Sandy Claws climbed onto his shell and just hung there OMG :gasp: I had visions of the shell coming off...I know...I did read somewhere that they can hold 100 times their weight????? if someone could confirm that?

I must admit it is really cute when my Babies hitch a ride on the bigger ones.......ooo sad story moment over :lol2:

*Dawn,* has your Coir arrived yet? I do hope so.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## UkReptiles

the tubs total height is 9 inches so make 3 inches of substratre for them.


----------



## benjo

i'v rejoined the snail club! got some nice gals, guessing a.f, for free off a good friend on here. have about 15 2cm-4cm snails. i havent had them for 2 possibly 3 years when my 4 adults died of old age.


----------



## Dusk

benjo said:


> i'v rejoined the snail club! got some nice gals, guessing a.f, for free off a good friend on here. have about 15 2cm-4cm snails. i havent had them for 2 possibly 3 years when my 4 adults died of old age.



Yay! Welcome back


----------



## Lee2211

My snails:
The biggest one is Demetri (2")
The middle one is Vladimir (1")
The smallest one is Florence (1.5cm)

Demetri and Florence always climb on each other no matter where they are, they always seem to find each other. And they fall asleep together it's soo cute! But Vladimir never hangs out with them. He's always off by himself and does his own thing. I feel so sorry for him! Could he be lonely?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> *Dawn,* has your Coir arrived yet? I do hope so.
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


No  Still holding out some hope for today, but I doubt it! Was only dispatched yesterday though.



UkReptiles said:


> the tubs total height is 9 inches so make 3 inches of substratre for them.


You could probably go a bit deeper, since you're really keen to get eggs 



benjo said:


> i'v rejoined the snail club! got some nice gals, guessing a.f, for free off a good friend on here. have about 15 2cm-4cm snails. i havent had them for 2 possibly 3 years when my 4 adults died of old age.


Huzzah! Welcome back to the snail fold 



Lee2211 said:


> Could he be lonely?


I'm sure he's fine  If he's in with others, then he'll be choosing to be on his own. I have some that like to go away on their own.


----------



## benjo

thanks for the welcomes, just counted 19 1.5cm to 2.5cm snails. just need a cuttle fish as the dog decided to eat it when i was cleaning them out.

anyone intrested in swapping a sunglow leo or selling a high end snail? im wanting to get a breeding pair of very high end snails that grow very large. im on a mission to helps me snail fans!

pm me and give names and pics if you have any


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

what snails are high end compared to the others? aside from the fulica of course.
What classes a snail as high end? 
Do Tigers count? lol. 
Most expensive snail?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> what snails are high end compared to the others? aside from the fulica of course.


Oi, I must be a commoner collector at the moment.

Bought another 6 sub adult (4 inch shell length) today making a grand total of 18.

Going to have enough eggs for my Savannah now when they start breeding.

:lol2:

I've put the largest 8 in one 9l RUB and the rest in another 9l RUB to stop them bullying the 4 smallest ones (only an inch long) out of the food bowl.


----------



## benjo

anyone got some _*Achatina achatina *_for sale? wanting sub adult - adult


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Maaaann I'd have a 64L/50L for that many 

lol, I'm not much more than that, with a horde of fulica and the odd others...
Your gunna have more eggs that you can count!

Benjo, Join the club  their a pain to fined ANYWHERE


----------



## Dusk

Define 'high end snail'  If you want large and relatively easy to keep, look for archachatina marginata var. ovum. If you want large, slow-growing, picky to keep and expensive, look for tigers (achatina achatina). If you want unusual and expensive and impossible to breed, look for archachatina adelinae or megalobulimus oblongus 

I'd advise you to get the hang of fulica before moving on to anything a bit trickier... you're going to need a *lot* more space for the ones you already have


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I'm thinking of moving on some of my sub/adult fulica, just wondering if anyone here would be interested, before I think about putting it in classifieds. Not positive, cos I'm a sentimental old fool , but could do with some more space really. 

Postage would be by RMSD only. I've had some eggs, though not loads and loads, yet anyway


----------



## Lee2211

But I feel so bad for him. Being all alone like that!
But I 'spose when they get bigger he'll have a harder time getting away from them 
I can't wait for them to get bigger!

Who's the longest living snail anyone has ever had?​


----------



## Dusk

On the subject of high-end snails (or medium, at least) I have some baby archachatina marginata var. eduardi up on eBay at the moment, as well as a couple of var. suts and var. ovums.

Not that I'm self-promoting or anything.... :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*sneaks off to eBay....*


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

*gasp*

MINE! ALL MINE!!!

*charges not so sneakily to ebay*

*another gasp* Wow, no offense meant in the slightest, but wow, I never realised they were worth so much! I'd not have thought more than £10 a snail for anything! Damn my innocence! lol


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> *another gasp* Wow, no offense meant in the slightest, but wow, I never realised they were worth so much! I'd not have thought more than £10 a snail for anything! Damn my innocence! lol


:lol2: You weren't around last year when ordinary adult tigers were going for £70 each on eBay, I take it 

No offense taken in the slightest  See that list of snails in my sig? Most of the species (the ones you don't see in many other sigs) I usually find between £20 and £40 per young adult. Wherever possible, I buy small groups, as I find they usually breed better that way.

I love 'em but it ain't cheap  

On the other hand, when the currently listed snails sell, I might just be able to afford a small group of achatina balteata I've had my eye on.... :flrt:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> :lol2: You weren't around last year when ordinary adult tigers were going for £70 each on eBay, I take it


I was! :lol2: I had every listing in my watch list too.

Your price for the eduardi is really good. I've never seen them available (not that I'm hugely in the know about what's available at the moment, and what's been available recently!)

If I hurry up and get paid for the boots I sold, I just might. The OH might have to not eat for a week, but he'll come to agree that it's worth it 

Edit: In fact, I'll not eat for a week, then I might be closer to fitting in my wedding dress


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> You weren't around last year when ordinary adult tigers were going for £70 each on eBay, I take it
> 
> No offense taken in the slightest  See that list of snails in my sig? Most of the species (the ones you don't see in many other sigs) I usually find between £20 and £40 per young adult. Wherever possible, I buy small groups, as I find they usually breed better that way.
> I love 'em but it ain't cheap
> On the other hand, when the currently listed snails sell, I might just be able to afford a small group of achatina balteata I've had my eye on....


Nahh I wasn't, I couldn't have had pets like this last year.... 

:gasp: thats erm, a lot! My 2 only cost me £5 each!!!! 
wow... thats a lot of snails... at a lot of money.... lol. I wish I could afford those eduardi (sp) babies too, but I'm pushing toward my limit with these lol. 
Looks like you'll be able to get that small group then... seeing as they've sold...  Now you have to post up some pics :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Am I crazy or is this really as wrong as it can be for snails? :gasp:

If I am crazy, and this is great for snails, can someone please tell me how? 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/inve...al-snail-centre-african-land.html#post5744482


----------



## Dusk

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I was! :lol2: I had every listing in my watch list too.


And they were mid-size adults, too, 12cm -15cm. I had the horribly unloyal thought at the time that I could probably sell Skan for a hundred, easy, but I couldn't bear to part with him 



> Your price for the eduardi is really good. I've never seen them available (not that I'm hugely in the know about what's available at the moment, and what's been available recently!)


I don't know of anyone else at the moment who's selling them, but these adults came from a German importer who gets far, far too much of my money. 

I have ended up with two unrelated breeding groups of eduardis... I took a chance on some that had been identified as young marginata var. marginata, but when they started breeding at 8-9cm it quickly became evident that they'd been misidentified  Eduardi and marginata have the same colouration on their apex, columella and parietal wall - the latter are just twice the size of the former XD 

I've also got three I acquired as babies from a nice Czech fellow, who are just coming into adulthood. These days my snails are better travelled than I am 

If these babies sell before you get a chance at them, let me know if you'd like to get first refusal on any in the future.



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :gasp: thats erm, a lot! My 2 only cost me £5 each!!!!


Baby tigers are usually between £5 and £10, because on the rare occasion they do breed, they have clutches nearly as large as fulica.

It just takes years and years for them to get to a decent adult size, far longer than any other GALS 



> wow... thats a lot of snails... at a lot of money.... lol. I wish I could afford those eduardi (sp) babies too, but I'm pushing toward my limit with these lol.


I'm sure that once upon a time I just had a couple of fulica, but something seems to have happened since then and now there's rather a lot more :lol2: I anticipate more babies in the future, and I can put you on the notification list if you like. Any unspoken for will be listed for general sale and I'll be sure to note it here  



> Looks like you'll be able to get that small group then... seeing as they've sold...  Now you have to post up some pics :whistling2:


Hehe, I most definitely shall


----------



## Dusk

Yeah, that snail centre is ghastly - I can't believe they've ever tried keeping snails like that or they'd have some clue how wildly inappropriate that setup is.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'd say it's too small... among other things...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> And they were mid-size adults, too, 12cm -15cm. I had the horribly unloyal thought at the time that I could probably sell Skan for a hundred, easy, but I couldn't bear to part with him
> 
> I don't know of anyone else at the moment who's selling them, but these adults came from a German importer who gets far, far too much of my money.
> 
> I have ended up with two unrelated breeding groups of eduardis... I took a chance on some that had been identified as young marginata var. marginata, but when they started breeding at 8-9cm it quickly became evident that they'd been misidentified  Eduardi and marginata have the same colouration on their apex, columella and parietal wall - the latter are just twice the size of the former XD
> 
> I've also got three I acquired as babies from a nice Czech fellow, who are just coming into adulthood. These days my snails are better travelled than I am
> 
> If these babies sell before you get a chance at them, let me know if you'd like to get first refusal on any in the future.


Ah, Skan's far too lovely 

Thanks very much for the offer of first refusal, but it's unlikely at the mo, at least until I get a job! If I ever get one :roll:

You will most definitely get a message from me one day though, hopefully rather soon, to see what you have available 



Dusk said:


> Yeah, that snail centre is ghastly - I can't believe they've ever tried keeping snails like that or they'd have some clue how wildly inappropriate that setup is.


Glad it's not just me then! It's tiny. And since when have snails been able to burrow in liners? Put a tub of John Innes in there and they'll just pop their eggs there and then for you?! Pfft.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

:lol2: I know someone who got rather a lot of my money that was inteded for the "new ipod" fund .... 

Man if I had a beast like Skan... hopefully eventually!!! lol. 

Ahhhh I see lol. They do seem to take a long time to grow, my big boy is growing pretty fast, but the fulica have literally doubled in size in the same time lol. NExt up I'll be looking for a near adult Tiger... when I have money lol. Then hopefully with enough hints they'll get the message and make me some eggs :whistling2:

That'd be great, pop me on the waiting list too pleasssseee :blush:

I only started with my 1st 2 fulica as a alternative food colony for the reps... they wont eat them and now I'm at 30+ snails lol.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Their little faces are just so cute :flrt: Makes them so addictive!

Especially when they do the droopy eye thing while eating. That makes me die with the cuteness :lol2:


----------



## labmad

I see what your saying dude ......i got some of the eduardi, so may have to go sell my body to recoup a bit, but the way i see it is that i dont mind paying that bit extra, especially fr the less common species, but what i also think counts for a lot is the knowledge and experience of the sellar whom is trusted to sell you what they say they are but are always happy to help out when i have daft menial questions on my quest for learning more - which i think counts for a lot 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nahh I wasn't, I couldn't have had pets like this last year....
> 
> :gasp: thats erm, a lot! My 2 only cost me £5 each!!!!
> wow... thats a lot of snails... at a lot of money.... lol. I wish I could afford those eduardi (sp) babies too, but I'm pushing toward my limit with these lol.
> Looks like you'll be able to get that small group then... seeing as they've sold...  Now you have to post up some pics :whistling2:


----------



## benjo

what snail is this? :










was checking the site out in someones sig to hopefully spend my wages but didnt have any over £30. saw that pic and was shocked lol.


----------



## Lee2211

Personally I think it looks like Fulica but I'm not experianced at IDying snails... I'm sure the everyone else though will correct me if I'm wrong 

Oooh, Dusk... Margies? Ooooh. No I can't! I can't! Grrr. 
I'm paying for my Rodatzi soon, I wont have any money left. I can't find the room... That's very annoying!

Yeah that Snail Centre is a joke! How you expect a snail to live happily in there is beyond me. If you want snails that much you buy them a nice RUB or tank. You don't buy them one of those things just because it will look pretty in your house or something stupid! :bash:
Rant over.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I only started with my 1st 2 fulica as a alternative food colony for the reps... they wont eat them and now I'm at 30+ snails lol.


Pretty glad that my Bosc loves his snails hence why I've gone a little overboard on getting them.

:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah that Snail Centre is a joke! How you expect a snail to live happily in there is beyond me. If you want snails that much you buy them a nice RUB or tank. You don't buy them one of those things just because it will look pretty in your house or something stupid! :bash:
> Rant over.


One born every minute or so they say...would love to see the snail centre pitch on Dragons Den.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Right, can somebody pleaseeeee :flrt: tell me how Albino Fulica are produced? I can't find info on it anywhere. I've currently got Albino's, 'normals' and babies from Albino parents. I'm hoping it's possible to produce Albino some how with this lot?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

LoveForLizards said:


> Right, can somebody pleaseeeee :flrt: tell me how Albino Fulica are produced? I can't find info on it anywhere. I've currently got Albino's, 'normals' and babies from Albino parents. I'm hoping it's possible to produce Albino some how with this lot?


 
Surly its all down to simple genetics and a ratio of whether dominant or recessive genes?

eg

Aa (mum) + Ab (dad) =

AA babies (eg normal)
Aa babies (eg abino / normal)
Ab babies (eg abino / normal)
ab babies (eg abino / abino)

If ab is the abino gene then its a 25% chance of one being produced.

Not the best example, but you should roughly get the idea?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Whosthedaddy said:


> but you should roughly get the idea?


Not at all sorry :blush::blush: I'm crap with invert genetics. :blush: All I can remember is being told that two Albinos can't produce an Albino. :blush:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I don't know genetics specifically for snails, but I think I remember being told the gene for albino is recessive. So if the gene for albino flesh _is_ recessive, then an albino fleshed snail has to have this gene from both parents to have albino flesh. So if 2 albino fleshed snails had babies, they would be albino too, as the babies would get 2 copies of the recessive albino gene, and no copies of the dominant gene to take over. I think :crazy:


----------



## Dusk

benjo said:


> what snail is this? :
> 
> image


That would be Big Yan, a marginata var. ovum, now sadly deceased. That's my arm he's on


----------



## Dusk

Albinism in snails isn't quite as simple, it seems to be controlled by several different genes.

To breed full albino fulica, you need to do the following:

- breed one white jade with one rodatzi.

- The offspring (f1) will all be dark skin/dark shell, but carry the recessive genes.

- Breed these offspring with themselves, and about 25% of *their* offspring (f2) will have white feet. Of those, a small percentage will keep their plain yellow shells to adulthood. 

Estimates vary between 3% and 16% of the f2s remaining full albino.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk, you're so cool :blush: 

What about albino flesh? Will 2 albino flesh adults produce all albino fleshed babies? Or does it depends on various things as well?


----------



## Dusk

Hehe  Well, two white jades produce white jade offspring. Two full albinos should produce all full albino babies, but they're too new to have any solid data on that.

The gene for skins seems to behave as expected, but the one for shells is a bit trickier. Two yellow-shelled adults will produce babies with dark shells as well as babies with yellow shells.


----------



## LoveForLizards

I _think_ I understand now, thanks Dusk!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Thanks Dusk, I thought I had the skin thing 

There's more to think about with getting full albinos isn't there? You have dark skin and dark shells, as well as albino skin and albino shells involved!


----------



## Lee2211

Oooh! Complicated stuff!
I have some Q's for you snaily people
How do you give eggshells to snails? Crushed or whole?
And, when you put a plant pot hide in with your snails do you cut it in half or put in the whole thing and cover the bottom half with soil?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Lee2211 said:


> Oooh! Complicated stuff!
> I have some Q's for you snaily people
> How do you give eggshells to snails? Crushed or whole?
> And, when you put a plant pot hide in with your snails do you cut it in half or put in the whole thing and cover the bottom half with soil?


I crush eggshells and mix it in with crushed seeds sometimes. You can give them in a couple of big bits too though, as far as I know.

For the plant pots, I do both  If it's for small snails I cut them in half,, to get 2 hides out of them, but if it's a small-medium plant pot for bigger snails, I leave it whole. But I like to get medium-large plant pots and cut them in half. More for my money


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks. I got five medium ones cheap, I'm gunna cut them in half and drape a plastic plant over the top. I hope they like it 
I'm also going to test out some cress with them today.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I'm going to try cress too I think, when my coir finally gets here!


----------



## Lee2211

You should!
I just cleaned them out and re-did their set-up, they love it! They're already munching on the cress and look happy! The set-up itself looks pretty good to! :no1:


----------



## kirgem

Was just wondering how id go about converting an old fish tank for my snails to go in? What could i put across the top to stop the snails getting to the light fixings and/or out of the flaps in the lid...


----------



## Dusk

kirgem said:


> Was just wondering how id go about converting an old fish tank for my snails to go in? What could i put across the top to stop the snails getting to the light fixings and/or out of the flaps in the lid...


If it's a regular size, I'd think a condensation tray under the lid would be enough. Alternatively, you could get a vivarium lid for the tank (though you'd have to cover the ventilation panel.) Mine quite like hiding in the crevices of the lids, though


----------



## kirgem

Thanks Dusk i didnt think of that lol...


----------



## kirgem

kirgem said:


> How do i stop my snails getting little flies in their tub? Theyre cleaned everyday, food taken out and fresh put in, poop cleaned out.. but i still get a load of them plus a load of lil white mite type things.. i dont think they are mites though as i cleaned them right out and cleaned the snails.. and when i opened a bag of compost to use they was in there aswell.. i didnt use it i chucked it outside and got a fresh bag.. is there anything else i can use as a substrate..



found out that the lil white mite type things are springtail bugs...
Little White Mites in the Vivarium? Stuart Wood's Weblog

Does anyone else have these in their tanks?


----------



## benjo

"marginata var. ovum" how much is one of those beasties?


----------



## Dusk

I sell babies for £8 usually. I don't have any adults for sale but depending on type and colouration, I'd expect perhaps £15 to £25.


----------



## benjo

would love a sub adult/adult, lemme know when u have one


----------



## Dusk

As a rule, I don't sell my adult margies - any I keep to adulthood are usually the ones selected to breed the next generation  You might have better luck posting a wanted ad, here and on snail forums. Sometimes they crop up on eBay, too.


----------



## Dusk

*Jadatzis available*

I've got a limited number of full-albino fulica babies available, the eBay listing is here:

Baby Achatina Fulica - FULL ALBINO! - Giant Land Snails on eBay (end time 31-Mar-10 00:12:31 BST)

Or I'm happy to deal directly if preferred


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooh so tempting Dusk  I have 5 already, but I do like things in even numbers :lol2:


----------



## grannykins

Wouldnt mind a couple of var ovum youngsters, Dusk, when you have some available please : victory:


----------



## MrFatbloke

Bought a couple of GALS on Saturday but since I bought them I've hardly seen them!!!

Is it normal for the snails to bury themselves into the substrate? Or am I doing something wrong?

My set up contains substrate, food and a heater pad. I spray 2-3 time per day to keep up the humidity. Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Just answered on your other thread


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

My coir is here! Man, that's one huge bag of coir. Woop


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> My coir is here! Man, that's one huge bag of coir. Woop


Hi Dawn,

So glad you got your Coir. Have you used it yet?
I was quite taken a back by the size of the bag also...don't know what I was expecting really :lol2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> My coir is here! Man, that's one huge bag of coir. Woop


I ordered some over the weekend too. Since moving I cant find my coir, its in a box somewhere :bash:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> So glad you got your Coir. Have you used it yet?
> I was quite taken a back by the size of the bag also...don't know what I was expecting really :lol2:
> 
> Jingle Bells


Not yet, have to go to the post office in a minute, so will get a few tanks done when I come back I reckon.  



Pleco07 said:


> I ordered some over the weekend too. Since moving I cant find my coir, its in a box somewhere :bash:


Did you get the big bargain bag too? I still can''t quite reconcile the amount of coir I've got delivered with the price I paid :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Did you get the big bargain bag too? I still can''t quite reconcile the amount of coir I've got delivered with the price I paid :lol2:


Yep, I got same big bag


----------



## Krista

Hi all

I just love a great bargin and the Coir is the one for this month....:2thumb:

Jingle Bells


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

That's me back from the post office now. Am about to explore the coir-y goodness!

Bet I use too much water :roll:

This is an exciting time for me, never before in my life have I ever used coir :no1:


----------



## kirgem

have you got a link for the coir? 

Also how deep do you make your substrate?


----------



## Krista

kirgem said:


> have you got a link for the coir?
> 
> Also how deep do you make your substrate?


Hi

I found it on ebay..Item number:250587087413

Go for it :lol2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> That's me back from the post office now. Am about to explore the coir-y goodness!
> 
> Bet I use too much water :roll:
> 
> This is an exciting time for me, never before in my life have I ever used coir :no1:


Hi Dawn

The only problem I had was that I used to much Coir and had to guess the water uhhh. So all my Snails have nice deep substrate :lol2:

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

kirgem said:


> have you got a link for the coir?
> 
> Also how deep do you make your substrate?


I'm going about 4 inches for the medium/larger ones and 2-3 inches for the little ones  Cos I have lots of coir!



Krista said:


> Hi Dawn
> 
> The only problem I had was that I used to much Coir and had to guess the water uhhh. So all my Snails have nice deep substrate :lol2:
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


I've done one tank. Bit much water in the bottom of the bucket, but I'm away to mix in more dry with it, so should balance out 

This is super exciting. Am I sad? :lol2:


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'm going about 4 inches for the medium/larger ones and 2-3 inches for the little ones  Cos I have lots of coir!
> 
> 
> 
> I've done one tank. Bit much water in the bottom of the bucket, but I'm away to mix in more dry with it, so should balance out
> 
> This is super exciting. Am I sad? :lol2:


Hi Dawn,

It's not sad.... Sad is when you put your leg through wrong part of your pants :lol2: could be somewhat problematic :blush:

Jingle Bellssssss :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> It's not sad.... Sad is when you put your leg through wrong part of your pants :lol2: could be somewhat problematic :blush:
> 
> Jingle Bellssssss :2thumb:


I have so done that....:blush:


----------



## Lee2211

Glad you got your coir! What do you do with coir anyway? Just pour water on it? 

Ohh Dusk, I would love some Jadatzis but I'm already getting one... I'm getting my Rodatzi on Wednesday, he's being delivered on Tuesday! Aaah I'm so excited, I've already named him awesll


----------



## Krista

Hi....

That's ok Dawn I won't tell anyone if you don't :lol2::lol2: Pant rule!

Now here is a question that I would like you snail People to answer.....

How many Snails do you all have? I'm wanting a few more but not sure if I do then I would have too many :crazy:

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Well at the moment 3. But once they all get posted I'll have 5.
There's no such thing as too many snails, but there is such a thing as too few snails!

How many do you have, do you know how many more you want?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi....
> 
> That's ok Dawn I won't tell anyone if you don't :lol2::lol2: Pant rule!
> 
> Now here is a question that I would like you snail People to answer.....
> 
> How many Snails do you all have? I'm wanting a few more but not sure if I do then I would have too many :crazy:
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


Ah a secret, I like 

I have about 60 snails, including babies, and more eggs


----------



## Krista

Lee2211 said:


> Well at the moment 3. But once they all get posted I'll have 5.
> There's no such thing as too many snails, but there is such a thing as too few snails!
> 
> How many do you have, do you know how many more you want?


Hi,

I have 13 in total, hmm maybe 2 more? Dusk has some beauties on ebay :flrt: not sure though.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

Krista said:


> How many Snails do you all have? I'm wanting a few more but not sure if I do then I would have too many :crazy:


No such thing   But it doesn't hurt to build up a collection slowly.

I honestly haven't a clue - I could count adults, and baby archachatinas, but there's eleventy billion baby fulicas too, plus as many ramshorns....


----------



## Pleco07

As for me, im down to 12 adults and maybe 100-150 babies. Im still not used to having so few always preparing too much food and such like


----------



## LoveForLizards

Krista said:


> Now here is a question that I would like you snail People to answer.....
> 
> How many Snails do you all have? I'm wanting a few more but not sure if I do then I would have too many :crazy:
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


We have 68 and counting lol. :flrt: I am going to be visiting a mate this weekend though and he has over 100 Snails of varying species', so we shall see what I come home with. :blush:


----------



## gary1621

I have 4 

I think that will do me for now... but i really want one more of Dusk's White skinned Albino shelled. She really stands out from the group, hehe.


----------



## Lee2211

Tell a lie, I have 4 snails, two to be delivered!

Go on, you know you want to. Buy some... Buy some!


----------



## Krista

Hi All

Thanks for answering my question. Wow, I'm such a feather light :flrt: with my amount.

In our house...yes, I know, SAAAAAADDD! we sit around watching the Snails :blush: They never cease to amaze us. 

I do have room for two more just now....Later on this year I will be getting rid of the spare bed so this will allow room for more pets.....nice.....oh no I feel ebay calling..........:gasp: 

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

65 at the mo for me......tell a lie, 4 eduardi's coming tomorrow , make it 69


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

over 30... thats all I can say lol. not counting baby fulica though. 

Had a good sort, and now have a rack with space for more  
Then, like a sign, Dusk announces she has the exact margies i've been after... didn't take me long to decide I was having em  so thats 4 more from her (thankies!) and 3(?) roams snails on their way wed. too


----------



## gary1621

I had my first 'awww' moments last night with my snails 

I havent had them very long and most of that time they have been burrowed down! I know they are active at night because the food has nice chunks missing  But it hasnt been before i go to bed.

Well, i saw one out of the corner of my eye climbing the RUB so i thought i'd have a look. 3 out of the 4 were awake and exploring. I sat there for a while watching them munch on the cuttlebone and tuck in to their food. Still didnt see the smallest of the 4  and then... out of no where... its head munches through a leaf  I thought it was very cute


----------



## Dusk

Aww


----------



## gary1621

I swear they have grown too Dusk! But that could just be me willing them on 

What is the rate of growth like on these guys?


----------



## Dusk

They're pretty speedy, they could well have grown in your custody already


----------



## Abi-snail

I'm awaiting the arrival of an albino A. fulica from Tarantula barn. Ordered on Thursday. Can't wait to get my new arrival. I hope it comes soon. I have one A. fulica (not albino) that I hatched myself about 10 years ago - called Snaily. Seems to be "slowing down a bit"... s'pose he/ she's getting old. 10(ish) is a good age. I've been keeping GALS for around 15 years. I love snails. They're an obsession. I even have a snail tattoo.


----------



## Dusk

Pics please - of snails and ink


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> Pics please - of snails and ink


Indeed


----------



## Lee2211

Mine do the leaf thing to!
10 Years, that's a grand old age!
My Rodatzi should of been posted today weather permitting


----------



## Krista

Abi-snail said:


> I'm awaiting the arrival of an albino A. fulica from Tarantula barn. Ordered on Thursday. Can't wait to get my new arrival. I hope it comes soon. I have one A. fulica (not albino) that I hatched myself about 10 years ago - called Snaily. Seems to be "slowing down a bit"... s'pose he/ she's getting old. 10(ish) is a good age. I've been keeping GALS for around 15 years. I love snails. They're an obsession. I even have a snail tattoo.


Hi,

Pic of ink and Snail :2thumb:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Pleco07

Got my big bag of coir today, gotta find somewhere to put that in amongst all the other boxes


----------



## labmad

Pleco07 said:


> Got my big bag of coir today, gotta find somewhere to put that in amongst all the other boxes


Me too dude 

PS - can you have a word with the L. Flammea to get a wriggle on please, would love some when they pop pal


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

haha, got my coir today... god the bag was far bigger than I expected! It's going to good use soonish though


----------



## grannykins

I'm getting 2 var ovums arriving on Thursday, thanks to Dusk - cant wait!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> I'm getting 2 var ovums arriving on Thursday, thanks to Dusk - cant wait!


samesamesamesamesamesamesamesamesame!!!! 

Only not on Thursday... Wednesday i think, I forgoted. :blush:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah, I have a fairly sizeable chunk from selling in my PayPal, but I.....must......resist.......bills.....to......pay..........:crazy:

Edit: Also, hahahaha I see everyone from here on fertilefibre's feedback profile


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

You don't see me yet, I'm too lazy to do it yet  

I has a whole "bale" sat soaking up water now. Now all I gotta do is get the beetles lol.

Does Dusk have more snailies on ebay then? I only say the 1 pair of each lol.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Not sure what Dusk still has on eBay, I'm resolutely not looking!

So you're gonna have like over 60 litres of coir. Where's it all going?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

all in one tub for a beetle colony XD the theroy being, they need about 1L of dirt per grub, so hopefully I'll start with 6 and end up with.. well, many  and theres plenty of dirt for them to work their way into too then. The tubs taller rather than bigger anyway, wilko 80L one


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ah, very funky


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, all I have to do now is bet the sticks and plant post sorted, and buy the beetles with my non-existent monies


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Does Dusk have more snailies on ebay then? I only say the 1 pair of each lol.


The ovums are all sold, but there are two baby suts and two baby eduardis, plus a lot of dark fulica f2s and a few albino f2s


----------



## Krista

*Naughty Ebay*

Hi all,

Couldn't help myself....sat for a few days thinking about more snails....and yes I relented....13 snails soon to become 15, 2 extra from Dusk. :jump:

That's me now no more........

Jingle Bells : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> That's me now no more........


We shall see :hmm:

I'm still on immac egg watch :lol2:


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> We shall see :hmm:
> 
> I'm still on immac egg watch :lol2:


Hi Dawn,

God don't say that :lol2: I know I will get more. But I will be good and wait to see if your snailies have Babies....see that is me being good!

As I said in an earlier post I will have more room once the spare bed is out of the back room. My Home time is increasing now that I am nearly at the end of my Degree (work has become more home based, computer work).

Oh Jingle Bells my Snailieeeeeesss don't smelll :crazy: oh dear far to much Coffee me thinks!

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

There's no such thing as too much coffee, I'm sure of it! I've been up for an hour and a half, and I've had 4 mugs. A normal resting heart rate is around 100bpm, right.....? :lol2: I should really stop damaging myself.....

It balances out though, I drink most of my daily coffee in the morning, then maybe a few more throughout the day.

And I am hoping against hope that my immacs lay soon. They have lovely deep coir, about 3 times deeper than their soil was  

You know, I originally wanted 1 and only 1 GALS, so I wouldn't have to continually worry about checking for eggs.....


----------



## labmad

my baby eduardi's arrived today , great little snails, look forward to them growing on and developing their adult markings  .......happy daze


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Arrggggghhhhhhh


Royal mail. 

Apparently they tried to deliver the snails from Dusk yesterday but we weren't in. 

Well Someone was in all day. They stuffed a stupid card through the door and ran. 

Arrrrgggh. Hope they'll be ok. Supposed to be redelivering Thursday. 

Ridiculous, it's only next day if they can be bothered. 

Did anybody see the £5 eduardi babies? I found em, but they'd already sold, they the real deal? they seem kinda... cheap for 4 of them, compared to what I've seen em for. 

:censor::censor::censor::censor:

I shall be having words with the postman. And the office. Again.


----------



## Dusk

I cannot say whether the £5 eduardis are genuine or not, but the photo - the one they insisted is the actual snail for sale - was of a fulica.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Haahahaha, phails. Glad I didnt find em sooner then  Shall stick with getting some next time round from you Dusk


----------



## Lee2211

My Rod came today!
Yay, I love him, his name's Buzz.
I got him from Amber on SS, he is awesomee!
Aaah I'm too excited, he's huuugggeeee compared to my others! 

I LOVE SNAILS!


----------



## gary1621

I'm sitting here waiting to see when my little guys wake up 

Then i'll know when to be ready to sit around and watch them in the future. They are already tucked up when i wake in the mornings, grrr


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Arrggggghhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Royal mail.
> 
> Apparently they tried to deliver the snails from Dusk yesterday but we weren't in.
> 
> Well Someone was in all day. They stuffed a stupid card through the door and ran.
> 
> Arrrrgggh. Hope they'll be ok. Supposed to be redelivering Thursday.
> 
> Ridiculous, it's only next day if they can be bothered.
> 
> Did anybody see the £5 eduardi babies? I found em, but they'd already sold, they the real deal? they seem kinda... cheap for 4 of them, compared to what I've seen em for.
> 
> :censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> I shall be having words with the postman. And the office. Again.


Bummer! That's so annoying. 

Maybe whoever was in was in the shower, or hoovering or something when they knocked? I always put a note on my front door saying I am in and do not leave, just give me a minute, when I know something's coming. Hasn't failed me yet!

Hope they're okay though.


----------



## Abi-snail

*new to forums*

Hi. I'm new to forums. Not sure if I'm doing it right so if this msg ends up somewhere random that's why.

I'm waiting for some word from Tarantulabarn regarding an order I made last week (albino fulica). Can't wait to get my newbie but haven't heard a thing and their site's down so I can't look up the phone number. Anyone bought from Tarantulabarn? Have I been conned or are they just busy/ scatty? Getting a little frustrated. I just want my snail... or at least some communication.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk on eBay said:


> ***
> ETA: For reasons unknown, there is another seller on eBay who likes to belittle the items of others. I've never met this seller, I have no idea why they keep doing this. Currently, they are claiming that my snails are farm-bred and theirs aren't.
> 
> So for what it's worth, all my snails are bred in my own home, by myself. They're my pets.
> 
> If this other seller does have baby eduardi for sale, good luck to them - I know I'm not the only person in Europe breeding them. But the image on their listing is of a baby achatina fulica, not a margie eduardi. Ask them for a photo of the babies for sale. I trust my buyers to know the difference between a very common snail and a rare one in an entirely different genus; apparently they don't.
> 
> The photo here is of the specific snails for sale, not a stock picture. If you have any questions about my snails or any other items I have listed, please contact me and I will be happy to help.
> 
> ***


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Hope you don't mind Dusk! I have never liked the info in that other person's listings.

Abi, Tarantulabarn are always busy! But they're good, and the only complaint I've ever seen about them has been delays and whatnot due to how busy they are. So I'm pretty confident you haven't been conned  And a big slimy welcome to the snail thread. We're all bonkers here :crazy:


----------



## gary1621

Still nothing! No sign of movement at all.

Hmm, the film is almost over, they've missed all the good bits! ROFL


----------



## Lee2211

:lol2:

My snails are eating. I've got 3 bits of Courgettes, 3 bits of Lettuce, a leaf of Cabbage ad 3 bits of Sweet Potatoe. It's a feast fit for a snail!


----------



## Krista

Hi

"Originally Posted by *Dusk on eBay* 
***
ETA: For reasons unknown, there is another seller on eBay who likes to belittle the items of others. I've never met this seller, I have no idea why they keep doing this. Currently, they are claiming that my snails are farm-bred and theirs aren't.

So for what it's worth, all my snails are bred in my own home, by myself. They're my pets. 

If this other seller does have baby eduardi for sale, good luck to them - I know I'm not the only person in Europe breeding them. But the image on their listing is of a baby achatina fulica, not a margie eduardi. Ask them for a photo of the babies for sale. I trust my buyers to know the difference between a very common snail and a rare one in an entirely different genus; apparently they don't.

The photo here is of the specific snails for sale, not a stock picture. If you have any questions about my snails or any other items I have  listed, please contact me and I will be happy to help"

I read this as well and found it most odd as it wasn't on the last time I ordered from Dusk. I do not know who you are refering to but why would someone do that???? Nasty Nasty people.:bash:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Krista

Abi-snail said:


> Hi. I'm new to forums. Not sure if I'm doing it right so if this msg ends up somewhere random that's why.
> 
> I'm waiting for some word from Tarantulabarn regarding an order I made last week (albino fulica). Can't wait to get my newbie but haven't heard a thing and their site's down so I can't look up the phone number. Anyone bought from Tarantulabarn? Have I been conned or are they just busy/ scatty? Getting a little frustrated. I just want my snail... or at least some communication.


:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Krista

Lee2211 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> My snails are eating. I've got 3 bits of Courgettes, 3 bits of Lettuce, a leaf of Cabbage ad 3 bits of Sweet Potatoe. It's a feast fit for a snail!


Hi,

Oooooo sounds nice lucky Snails. Mine have tonight Sweet potato, Parsnip and Cucumber....:lol2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> I read this as well and found it most odd as it wasn't on the last time I ordered from Dusk. I do not know who you are refering to but why would someone do that???? Nasty Nasty people.:bash:
> 
> Jingle Bells


Yep, silly nasty person. We all know Dusk rocks. 

I don't think I'd buy anything from the other person anyway :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Bummer! That's so annoying.
> 
> Maybe whoever was in was in the shower, or hoovering or something when they knocked? I always put a note on my front door saying I am in and do not leave, just give me a minute, when I know something's coming. Hasn't failed me yet!
> 
> Hope they're okay though.


Nope, they were in the lounge, heard the postman put the card through the door, and by the time they had got through the house to the door (not exactly far) He'd gone off down the road. it's not the first time either... :bash:

Same, hope the cold don't get to them overnight. If it does royal mail shall pay... 

Who is this pther person you speak of? it is the one with the "eduardi" (sp) for sale 4 for £5? Shall go have a look at this methinks....

And I think I'll only be buying from Dusk when she's got what I'm after.. which is pretty much all the time  I know I can trust you Dusk to have what you say you have :flrt:

Annnd your always about on here, and always so helpful :notworthy:


----------



## gary1621

Guys, everyone uses sweet potato as a feeder... can regular potatoes be used also? They are more readily available in our house.


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Who is this pther person you speak of? it is the one with the "eduardi" (sp) for sale 4 for £5? Shall go have a look at this methinks....


Yes, them. I won't name names, but if you find a listing full of spelling errors, grammatical errors, mixed up homonyms and a general lack of punctuation... that's them 

I'm really feeling the love here, guys  I think we need a group hug. :grouphug:


----------



## Dusk

gary1621 said:


> Guys, everyone uses sweet potato as a feeder... can regular potatoes be used also? They are more readily available in our house.


It can, but most snails don't seem to like it anywhere near as much as sweet potato.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Link me to a "useful" ebay item someone! Something you know, that I will be interested in!  I have no idea how to find what I'm looking for otherwise.... 

*mahussive hug*


----------



## grannykins

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nope, they were in the lounge, heard the postman put the card through the door, and by the time they had got through the house to the door (not exactly far) He'd gone off down the road. it's not the first time either... :bash:
> 
> Same, hope the cold don't get to them overnight. If it does royal mail shall pay...
> 
> Who is this pther person you speak of? it is the one with the "eduardi" (sp) for sale 4 for £5? Shall go have a look at this methinks....
> 
> And I think I'll only be buying from Dusk when she's got what I'm after.. which is pretty much all the time  I know I can trust you Dusk to have what you say you have :flrt:
> 
> Annnd your always about on here, and always so helpful :notworthy:


Saw a documentary type thing a month or so ago and, apparently, if there isnt enough room for the parcels, or they cant be bothered, they leave the parcels at the depot and just take cards out. I bet thats what happened - they didnt knock because your snails were actually at the depot all the time!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> Saw a documentary type thing a month or so ago and, apparently, if there isnt enough room for the parcels, or they cant be bothered, they leave the parcels at the depot and just take cards out. I bet thats what happened - they didnt knock because your snails were actually at the depot all the time!


:gasp: 

i would not be surprised to be fair... :censor:ers


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Dusk said:


> I'm really feeling the love here, guys  I think we need a group hug. :grouphug:


Huzzah! :grouphug:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Link me to a "useful" ebay item someone! Something you know, that I will be interested in!  I have no idea how to find what I'm looking for otherwise....
> 
> *mahussive hug*


Advanced search, check 'search completed listings' box, keyword eduardi 

If that's what/who you are actually looking for...:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Advanced search, check 'search completed listings' box, keyword eduardi
> 
> If that's what/who you are actually looking for...:lol2:


it might be 

I see... so very very rude....
And even I can see that picture is a fulica :lol2:
even the description below proves the photo isn't what their claiming it to be, they clearly say they have vertical dark stripes, and oh, the photo snail has no striped what-so-ever...


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:lol2:

I had to go look after seeing the 'eduardi' mentioned before! Then I had to check out what Dusk had on, as I do often :blush: which led to me looking at her eduardi....again :flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, which lead to you buying them...? as one pair has sold i noticed


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol, which lead to you buying them...? as one pair has sold i noticed


Nope, not me. I need to get a job and then I'll be hounding Dusk for snails, probably! :lol2:


----------



## grannykins

My var ovum babies from Dusk have just arrived. I wasnt expecting them to look so different from my fulicas and retics.
I love their dark little faces:flrt:. Settling them down in their new home now.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Mine arrived today too  They arrived all good, so the extended stay in the post office didn't hurt em. Though I must admit, I'm not sure which are the var ovum's and which the sut's, they look very similar... :blush:

Got my Romans too today, love the dark red shells  all settling in well, having dinner lol. 

Thankye Dusk :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

They were labelled in the lid XD But check the columella - suts are pink, ovums are orangey.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

XD I went back on ebay and looked, luckily I did rehouse them the right way round lol. Must have missed the labels lol. Just a quick question though, how quickly should I expect em to be growing? At the moment their in babies tubs, they'll need a upgrade as they get bigger... but how fast do they get bigger? XD thankyou!


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> XD I went back on ebay and looked, luckily I did rehouse them the right way round lol. Must have missed the labels lol. Just a quick question though, how quickly should I expect em to be growing? At the moment their in babies tubs, they'll need a upgrade as they get bigger... but how fast do they get bigger? XD thankyou!


Slower than fulica, faster than tigers


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hahaha, that narrows it down  shall see how they go, hope they get huuugggge


----------



## Dusk

Big Yan and Nearly Big Angus are the grandparents of the ovums, and one of the suts' parents is pretty hefty for a sut. I'd say the odds are good


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Big Yan and Nearly Big Angus are the grandparents of the ovums, and one of the suts' parents is pretty hefty for a sut. I'd say the odds are good


Whooop  Like the sound of that  Shall have to wait and see I guess lol 

:no1:


----------



## Abi-snail

*Snails ARE cute*

Snails are totally cute. Especially when they look up into your eyes with their little antenae wiggling.


----------



## stevepully

Having a bad week snail wise. treated my snails with mites thats all good but cleaned out my Grove snails and ones missing. the catch is broken on the top of the tub cant find him anywhere! then I check on my Ireds and one is laying on his back extremely retracted and twisted up in his shell. Thought he was a gonner but ran hot water on his shell and he woke up to eat a bit of sweet potato but retracted right up and collapsed on his back again! I quarantined him this morning and when I got home from work he was looking really bad and bubbling mucus.hes slightly moving, but dying slowlyright back in his shell. I don't know what to do. I feel so upset. Why is this happening the others in his tank seem healthy. is this normal do snails sometimes randomly die hes only a little baby:flrt:??
I never thouht I'd be this upset but definately know I love my snails better than myself!!!
I'm pretty sure he's going to die. I'm wondering weather to try a small amount of human anti-biotics but really unsure. It really would be a last ditch attempt.Either that or seriously thinking about freezing him to release him from his pain.


----------



## Lee2211

Aww. 
Well I don't think anitbiotics would be a good idea, but it seems like he might be on his way out... Sorry to hear about this but it might be an idea to consider freezing him. I don't have any idea why he might be having this trouble.

So sorry and hope all gets ok :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

stevepully said:


> Having a bad week snail wise. treated my snails with mites thats all good but cleaned out my Grove snails and ones missing. the catch is broken on the top of the tub cant find him anywhere! then I check on my Ireds and one is laying on his back extremely retracted and twisted up in his shell. Thought he was a gonner but ran hot water on his shell and he woke up to eat a bit of sweet potato but retracted right up and collapsed on his back again! I quarantined him this morning and when I got home from work he was looking really bad and bubbling mucus.hes slightly moving, but dying slowlyright back in his shell. I don't know what to do. I feel so upset. Why is this happening the others in his tank seem healthy. is this normal do snails sometimes randomly die hes only a little baby:flrt:??
> I never thouht I'd be this upset but definately know I love my snails better than myself!!!
> I'm pretty sure he's going to die. I'm wondering weather to try a small amount of human anti-biotics but really unsure. It really would be a last ditch attempt.Either that or seriously thinking about freezing him to release him from his pain.


Sorry to hear he's having problems  I wouldn't use human Anti-B's to be honest. I've known Baytril to be used in the past successfully but given the effects of many anti-b's on a lot of other animals I wouldn't have though it'd be worth using human Anti-b's (presumable Amoxicillin, Flucoxicillin or similar?). The obvious things for such issues would be, have you used a new source of food, started a new batch of substrate etc.


----------



## stevepully

LoveForLizards said:


> have you used a new source of food, started a new batch of substrate etc.


No changes at all one minuite he was fine next he was suffering he shares the tank with 2 other Ireds of a similar age and they appear to be fine at the moment(fingers crossed).Only thing I can find that may help explain is this Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Deeply Retracted Its pretty inconclusive but is exactly how my snail is acting. Has anyone else experienced sudden illness with no obvious explaination before?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

What was he doing when he bubbled mucus? Or did you pick him up or move him at all just before he bubbled the mucus?

Is he much smaller than the others? I've had snails which flat refuse to grow, and I've always put it down to failure to thrive, most likely genetic.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Is he much smaller than the others? I've had snails which flat refuse to grow, and I've always put it down to failure to thrive, most likely genetic.


:hmm: I have a few fulica like this....

Only they haven't died lol, their just small. Would be intresting to see if they ever grow, or stay small, or make it at all. 

Wouldn't mind a dwarf fulica :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :hmm: I have a few fulica like this....
> 
> Only they haven't died lol, their just small. Would be intresting to see if they ever grow, or stay small, or make it at all.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a dwarf fulica :whistling2:


Some of mine are still going strong, but more often than not they don't. I went through a period where a lot of mine seemed to go, and I really thought I was doing something wrong, but I know now I wasn't. Just one of those things, unfortunately.


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> What was he doing when he bubbled mucus? Or did you pick him up or move him at all just before he bubbled the mucus?
> 
> Is he much smaller than the others? I've had snails which flat refuse to grow, and I've always put it down to failure to thrive, most likely genetic.


Hard to explain with the mucus I picked him up and he was mega retracted and looked darker skined with like dried bubbled mucus stuff inside his shell that i rinsed off. Definately not a good sign! I have 3 and one has not grown much at all and he was the one I expected but it wasn't it was one of the bigger ones he was out at the weekend merrily munching and sliming around with me and my daughter. then 3 days later hes in such a sorry state, it's heartbreaking:flrt:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

stevepully said:


> Hard to explain with the mucus I picked him up and he was mega retracted and looked darker skined with like dried bubbled mucus stuff inside his shell that i rinsed off. Definately not a good sign! I have 3 and one has not grown much at all and he was the one I expected but it wasn't it was one of the bigger ones he was out at the weekend merrily munching and sliming around with me and my daughter. then 3 days later hes in such a sorry state, it's heartbreaking:flrt:


It's just that sometimes when you pick them up and they get a fright, they can blow bubbles, and I wondered if that's what maybe happened. 

When you say darker skinned, do you mean his flesh is yellow tinged? 

Maybe he's like my last remaining albino retic. He's only about 5cm, but his flesh has the yellow tinge that usually comes to albinos with age. He used to retract quite often, but hasn't for a while now, and seems to be fine. I think he's been appreciating the extra heat with the newer heatmat!

Maybe your guy was a 'runt' for want of a better word, and has unfortunately just reached his time to go. 
Maybe Dusk can tell you something more useful though.


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> It's just that sometimes when you pick them up and they get a fright, they can blow bubbles, and I wondered if that's what maybe happened.
> 
> When you say darker skinned, do you mean his flesh is yellow tinged?
> 
> Maybe he's like my last remaining albino retic. He's only about 5cm, but his flesh has the yellow tinge that usually comes to albinos with age. He used to retract quite often, but hasn't for a while now, and seems to be fine. I think he's been appreciating the extra heat with the newer heatmat!
> 
> Maybe your guy was a 'runt' for want of a better word, and has unfortunately just reached his time to go.
> Maybe Dusk can tell you something more useful though.


No it definately isnt a fright fart (as i call them, my margies and tigers do them all the time lol) as for the colour Ireds are a light flesh colour but it seemed darker, more yellowey but that may be because he was srunched up deep in his shell. best way I can describe it which seems horrible is the way raw meat tinges when it is going rotten. the mucusy bubbly stuff was dried like it had been there a while, not like he used to be always at the rim of his shell, nice and moist. Hoping its a one off thing and trying to be philisophical, maybe he was just one of the weaker of the bunch and as Ive read captive Ireds may have decended from one W/C parent so If this is so they may have genetic problems due to inbreeding? Just guessing. I'm no biologist.


----------



## Dusk

I wouldn't try human antibiotics on him - mammal-invertebrate biology can be quite different and they could do almost anthing to him. I have to say it sounds like he's on his way out - sometimes it's impossible to know why; there's still so much we don't know about snail health and genetics  If he's still with you, an extended warm (not hot) bath might pick him up a bit, especially if he's a little dehydrated, as they can absorb water through their skin.

I'm sorry I can't be more help - good luck with him



stevepully said:


> then I check on my Ireds and one is laying on his back extremely retracted and twisted up in his shell


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> No changes at all one minuite he was fine next he was suffering he shares the tank with 2 other Ireds of a similar age and they appear to be fine at the moment(fingers crossed).Only thing I can find that may help explain is this Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Deeply Retracted Its pretty inconclusive but is exactly how my snail is acting. Has anyone else experienced sudden illness with no obvious explaination before?


Hi, 

How is your snail doing today? Did the warm bath help any? I do hope so.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Lee2211

I just found out how old my Rodatzi is. He's 5 months old, he's huugggee! And that isn't even very old for a snail is it? I love him, he's totally awesome. Is it usual for snails that are new to your set up to be sort of isolated from the group at first? I've only had him since Wednesday so he hasn't been here very long.

Oh I'm sorry Steve, I do hope he gets better. And as Dusk said, there are many things we don't know, and many things we can never hope to know about snails. Big hug!


----------



## stevepully

Tom, Dick and Harry are no more, Just, Tom and Harry now.

R.I.P. Dick. Sorry little fella did evrything I could. Only knew you a short while wish it was longer.


----------



## Lee2211

Aww. 
Sorry to hear that Steve, it's terrible to loose a pet.
It just was not to be.

Cool names though:whistling2:


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Tom, Dick and Harry are no more, Just, Tom and Harry now.
> 
> R.I.P. Dick. Sorry little fella did evrything I could. Only knew you a short while wish it was longer.


Hi,

I am sorry to read that Dick has slimed his way to Snail Heaven. :grouphug:


Jingle Bells


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Awww, R.I.P. Dick 

My sister made me a birthday cake featuring snails, so I thougt I'd share it with you guys:


----------



## stevepully

That is a cool the cake has defo cheered me up. Happy birthday BTW whenever it is/was


----------



## linxminx21

sorry to butt in on your convo but do any of you have any that i could buy or know anyone that has? i am just starting out and would like some


----------



## LoveForLizards

stevepully said:


> Tom, Dick and Harry are no more, Just, Tom and Harry now.
> 
> R.I.P. Dick. Sorry little fella did evrything I could. Only knew you a short while wish it was longer.


Aww RIP wee Snaily.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Bummer man, thats bad news. 

Awesome cake there


----------



## Dusk

linxminx21 said:


> sorry to butt in on your convo but do any of you have any that i could buy or know anyone that has? i am just starting out and would like some



Could you be more specific as to what you're after?  Snails, I assume, but you might want to narrow it down a bit more


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Could you be more specific as to what you're after?  Snails, I assume, but you might want to narrow it down a bit more


Snails indeed, more specifically, the ones i have for sale STILL :whistling2: lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Steve, so sorry about your snaily. RIP little slimer.

And that is indeed a fab cake  I want one.


----------



## janeb

hi anyone after some eggs? or babies?? my snails are laying all the time i am not sure what they are as i have 4 fulica and 1 albino marg and a rodatiz in there


----------



## Abi-snail

Sorry to hear about your snail. I guess it's just one of those things. Natural Selection or whatever. Shame it was so young. 

Are you the Steve of Tarantulabarn?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Abi-snail said:


> Are you the Steve of Tarantulabarn?


No, this is 

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: tarantulabarn


----------



## Abi-snail

Thanks. I'm not really sure how to do anything on this forum. How can I make a profile picture? And how do I add friends?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Abi-snail said:


> Thanks. I'm not really sure how to do anything on this forum. How can I make a profile picture? And how do I add friends?


To put in an avatar (the pic at the side of your name), go into user CP at the top of the page on the bar, then click 'edit avatar' in the options on the left of the screen, the rest is self explanatory. To use a _profile pic_ , the same applies, but click profile picture instead of avatar. To add friends, go into the persons profile (click their name then view profile) and on the right there should be a friends box, at the bottom of the box click 'befriend'. : victory:


----------



## stevepully

Abi-snail said:


> Sorry to hear about your snail. I guess it's just one of those things. Natural Selection or whatever. Shame it was so young.
> 
> Are you the Steve of Tarantulabarn?


No, sorry I wish I was! He has got a mighty collection of snails:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dusk

janeb said:


> hi anyone after some eggs? or babies?? my snails are laying all the time i am not sure what they are as i have 4 fulica and 1 albino marg and a rodatiz in there


If the eggs are about 2cm long and there's only a few, then they're from the margie. If they're about 5mm long and in large clutches, they're from the fulica and rodatzi, who are probably interbreeding


----------



## Abi-snail

Thanks. I'm beginning to get the hang of this.
[email protected]/"


----------



## Abi-snail

*Aquatic snails?*

I have a large Xenopus laevis (African clawed frog) in a 30L Biorb aquarium at room temperature. Is there an aqutic snail that would get on ok in there too? Xeni ate my goldfish! I don't want to get a snail only for her to eat it.


----------



## Lee2211

That happened to my friend before!
She got a big communtity aquariam with Angelfish and all other exotics, and she also got sold an Albino Dwarf Frog or something of that nature and it ate all of them! She paid a fair bit for all those fish and her huge tank and then the frog ate them all and got really fat! He died shortly after because there was no fish left.


----------



## Dusk

Abi-snail said:


> I have a large Xenopus laevis (African clawed frog) in a 30L Biorb aquarium at room temperature. Is there an aqutic snail that would get on ok in there too? Xeni ate my goldfish! I don't want to get a snail only for her to eat it.


How big is large, when it comes to frogs? 

Probably the largest readily available freshwater snail would be an adult giant apple snail, pomacea canaliculata, about 3" shell. I can't imagine a frog being able to eat that, but how dextrous are they? Would they be able to pry a snail out of its shell?


----------



## stevepully

Was so upset about the loss of my Ired I thought I'd better order some Jadatzis from Dusk


----------



## Whosthedaddy

I have officially cleared out my local pet shop of GALS. Selling 3+ inch snails for a pound each. Didn't want to be greedy so took a few trips but now have 18 from them and added to existing colony, that makes 25 or 26 I think?


----------



## Lee2211

Aww Steve, now that's what I call retail therapy

Wow. Now that's a lot of snails. Are they all Fulica? Are they breeders for feeder food.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Yeah all for feeders, well as soon as they start humping. I have a few with nice shells so they may stay, as with the babies, any nice ones may be put to one side and be sparred.

Going to give them all a bath tomorrow and clean them out, they poo a lot! Been using moss recently, not bad for humidity but a little sparse for any eggs to be laid. Got a block of coconut fibre to try this time.


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Was so upset about the loss of my Ired I thought I'd better order some Jadatzis from Dusk


Hi,

I'll second that...but won't pay for them for you :lol2: not unless you offer cake?

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

mmmmmm cake:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

Well there's always CoinOperatedGirls cake! That looked delicous!

That's an aweful lot for feeder food! Do bear in mind though they wont get jiggy unless conditions are exactly right, they usualy reach sexual maturity between 6 and 9 months. Sorry if you already knew that, I like to impart wisdom 

You're going to have like eleventy billion babies! 26 snails all laying a clutch of between 3-400 eggs, I hope your reptile's hungry!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Lee2211 said:


> That's an aweful lot for feeder food! Do bear in mind though they wont get jiggy unless conditions are exactly right, they usualy reach sexual maturity between 6 and 9 months. Sorry if you already knew that, I like to impart wisdom
> 
> You're going to have like eleventy billion babies! 26 snails all laying a clutch of between 3-400 eggs, I hope your reptile's hungry!


If he doesn't eat them all then I'll just have to get another and another and another, but don't tell the wife.

Do I need to heat these little puppies? They are in the bedroom and near a rad?


----------



## Lee2211

If you want them to breed I don't know, but not usually. That's a great idea, if one wont eat them all, you'll have to get more! No, not less snails, more reps! Lol


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol I like your logic there man. Don't think they need heating to breed, mine managed without lol, but I'm sure one of the experts will be along soon and will be able to say for sure. 

Went to chack on the snails, the new romans were all estivating :/ not sure why... substrate was a tad dry?


----------



## Lee2211

Oh no! (estevating means hibernating right?)
Well I hope they wake up soon. Good luck with them!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Abi-snail said:


> I have a large Xenopus laevis (African clawed frog) in a 30L Biorb aquarium at room temperature. Is there an aqutic snail that would get on ok in there too? Xeni ate my goldfish! I don't want to get a snail only for her to eat it.


I don't know for sure if a ACF could eat a snail as such, but it'll certainly eat it's tentacles & head if it can...so it's probably not the best idea :whistling2: 

Thanks for all the compliments on the cake guys - much appreciated 

In other news. I sold an old picture on ebay...which gave me money in my paypal to get some coir from fertilefibers :2thumb: So I should have 130l of the stuff arriving this week - I'm sick to the back teeth of those little fly buggers getting into the regular compost - at least coir can be cleaned so it should be less of a problem. 
For you guys who already have some - is the block really huge?? Would it fit into one of those 'regular' sized RUBs?

I'm also super excited about the fact that I'm _finally_ getting a blue apple snail. Managed to win one on ebay for £3 :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

I want to hear peoples opinions on coir, good points and bad points. I'm desperate to know what it's like! Do you have to pour the water on it, what do you do? Do you still have to spray it afterwards?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Oh no! (estevating means hibernating right?)
> Well I hope they wake up soon. Good luck with them!


Yeah. They woke up when I bathed them lol, they seem ok now though thanks 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I don't know for sure if a ACF could eat a snail as such, but it'll certainly eat it's tentacles & head if it can...so it's probably not the best idea :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments on the cake guys - much appreciated
> 
> In other news. I sold an old picture on ebay...which gave me money in my paypal to get some coir from fertilefibers :2thumb: So I should have 130l of the stuff arriving this week - I'm sick to the back teeth of those little fly buggers getting into the regular compost - at least coir can be cleaned so it should be less of a problem.
> For you guys who already have some - is the block really huge?? Would it fit into one of those 'regular' sized RUBs?
> 
> I'm also super excited about the fact that I'm _finally_ getting a blue apple snail. Managed to win one on ebay for £3 :mf_dribble:


It's (roughly) 12 inch x 12 inch square by about 4 inch deep I recon (from memory, I've used it lol) it's 2 blocks  

Woooo!!! I wanna blue snail  lol



Lee2211 said:


> I want to hear peoples opinions on coir, good points and bad points. I'm desperate to know what it's like! Do you have to pour the water on it, what do you do? Do you still have to spray it afterwards?


good: clean, easy to use, safe, environmentally friendly, great water retention, holds shape (burrows/tunnels) much nicer to work with, doesn't stick to snail skin/shell, doesn't clump, doesn't smell...

bad: costs more than topsoil. :whistling2:

It comes in a condensed block, you add water and let it absorb it, then use  easy. You still need to add water, but i find i need to do it less often.


----------



## Lee2211

I might just have to see if I can use that once I finished with my compost! 

I have a question. Now I know how to post snails but do you need heat packs for them if the weather is warm enough? And where can I buy them?

Thanks


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> I have a question. Now I know how to post snails but do you need heat packs for them if the weather is warm enough? And where can I buy them?


It depends on the species and the general temperature. Some species are very sensitive to cold, some will survive almost anything  And eBay is usually a good place to buy them in small numbers.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> It's (roughly) 12 inch x 12 inch square by about 4 inch deep I recon (from memory, I've used it lol) it's 2 blocks
> 
> Woooo!!! I wanna blue snail  lol


Ace! I've only got 2 land snail tanks to do, so hopefully it'll last me a good while. 

I'm sooooo happy that I've got one coming!!! Ridiculously excited.



> good: clean, easy to use, safe, environmentally friendly, great water retention, holds shape (burrows/tunnels) much nicer to work with, doesn't stick to snail skin/shell, doesn't clump, doesn't smell...
> 
> bad: costs more than topsoil. :whistling2:
> 
> It comes in a condensed block, you add water and let it absorb it, then use  easy. You still need to add water, but i find i need to do it less often.


Is it any better for keeping flies away?? I get so many of the sods in regular compost 

Ooo...also, am I correct in thinking that cork bark is good for snaily tanks as it doesn't grow mould in the damp like normal wood does??


----------



## stevepully

After the premature departure of my little Iredalei on Friday, i'm now worried sick about the other two. They really don't seem active and eating very little. I've given them a good range of food and although they dont have a source of heat ,they are in a warm centrally heated house. Any Ideas on what I could do to perk them up? They have never been very active from when I got them at christmas time. All my other snails are munching loads but it just seems the Ireds aren't.


----------



## Lee2211

I heard if you put fish flakes on their food they can't resist it!
Have you tried giving them heat?
I also heard they go really lathergic and don't eat much when they're pregnant, but if it's been like that since Christmas I doubt that's why.

Sorry, not much help


----------



## Lee2211

Dusk said:


> It depends on the species and the general temperature. Some species are very sensitive to cold, some will survive almost anything  And eBay is usually a good place to buy them in small numbers.


Just your average A. Fulica, what do you think?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> I heard if you put fish flakes on their food they can't resist it!
> Have you tried giving them heat?
> I also heard they go really lathergic and don't eat much when they're pregnant, but if it's been like that since Christmas I doubt that's why.
> 
> Sorry, not much help


They're definately not pregnant because they're only babies. must admit I haven't tried constant heat. Is that true about fish flakes? I'm not saying it isn't it's just the first I've heard of it.
At the moment they have sweet potato, seed mix, peppers,, sweetcorn, cucumber, and lettuce in their tank and still not much interest. they've had a little nibble on the sweetcorn but only if I wake them up and put them on it.


----------



## emma90

hi do you need to have a heater for gals? also what size tub for 2 of the albino ones? any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Dusk

emma90 said:


> hi do you need to have a heater for gals? also what size tub for 2 of the albino ones? any info would be great thanks.



What species of GALS and how large are they?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Just your average A. Fulica, what do you think?


If the temperature's near or below freezing at night, I'd advise waiting for warmer weather or shipping them with a heat pack. They're pretty hardy, so most of the time a heat pack is optional


----------



## Lee2211

I've heard it Steve, but really, it can't hurt to try can it? I'd try some heat for a while and see if that makes a difference and keep waking them up and putting them on their food so they eat it, all be it a little bit. But don't just take my word for it, I've never had this problem but it's what I'd do.
Good Luck mate!

Well Dusk I was going to wait for the warmer weather, I just wondered wether I would still need a heat mat. I was thinking late March early April for sending them out? I'll look on eBay and I'll see if I can get a few anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Lee2211

Steve, I have done a little experiment for you.
I just put fish flakes on cucmber and courgette slices and put my snails next to them and observed. They went immediately for the food and aswell as eating the fish flakes they ate all the cucmber and courgette. One of them almost ate a whole cucumber slice about 2cm thick!

I hope it helps!


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Steve, I have done a little experiment for you.
> I just put fish flakes on cucmber and courgette slices and put my snails next to them and observed. They went immediately for the food and aswell as eating the fish flakes they ate all the cucmber and courgette. One of them almost ate a whole cucumber slice about 2cm thick!
> 
> I hope it helps!


Thanks for that. if the non eating keeps up I may try fish flakes


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

All of mine LOVE fish flakes!

Talking about the good points of coir, since I changed over, some of my snails have been consistently more active (like a million times more active!), and I'm holding the humidity much better. Coir is fabulous, I will never go back


----------



## stevepully

sprinkled in some fish food. Its not flakes but assuming its roughly the same stuff.It says it contains cereals fibre and minerals. Just wish they would liven up.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> All of mine LOVE fish flakes!
> 
> Talking about the good points of coir, since I changed over, some of my snails have been consistently more active (like a million times more active!), and I'm holding the humidity much better. Coir is fabulous, I will never go back


yesssssssss, another joins the legions of the dark side.... 

And by dark side i mean coir side :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> sprinkled in some fish food. Its not flakes but assuming its roughly the same stuff.It says it contains cereals fibre and minerals. Just wish they would liven up.


I'd try heating them a bit more... My tiger was sort of like that, but since I've moved him into a fish tank with constant heat (as opposed to faunarium with heat underneath) he's much more active and eating more and more every day :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I'd be inclined to try a heat mat too Steve. But please do remember that generally, iredalei are a lot more chilled than fulica! Mine just mooch about gently, proper-snail slowly! And mine are also not big eaters.


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'd be inclined to try a heat mat too Steve. But please do remember that generally, iredalei are a lot more chilled than fulica! Mine just mooch about gently, proper-snail slowly! And mine are also not big eaters.


Yeah maybe I'm just paranoid because I lost one. they haven't really eaten for 3 days though and not really sliming around at all although they are usually very nocturnal. I dont have a spare heat mat at the mo so will be difficult to heat although there in a fairly hot room near a radiator. They are in a plastic tank, Ive covered the top with cling film just leaving a little bit uncovered for air hoping for a bit more humidity . Its a shame I'm feeling like this,I just want them to grow a bit so i dont feel that they're so fragile.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

For Dusk:

Could you please enlighten me as to whether there's anything unusual about these Apple Snails? For them to be worth £36 for two :eek4:

BREEDING PAIR APPLE SNAILS (MASSIVE 3") on eBay (end time 07-Mar-10 21:11:22 GMT)

& just typically, the guy selling the Blue Brigs has now put them up for £5 buy it now.....I shall not be tempted......

EDIT: Are they P. haustrums??? Or maybe the person in the pic just has really small hands.

EDIT2: Do I have a problem when I spend over an hour trawing the internet just because I don't know the name of a type of snail??


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> For Dusk:
> 
> Could you please enlighten me as to whether there's anything unusual about these Apple Snails? For them to be worth £36 for two :eek4:
> 
> BREEDING PAIR APPLE SNAILS (MASSIVE 3") on eBay (end time 07-Mar-10 21:11:22 GMT)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are they P. haustrums??? Or maybe the person in the pic just has really small hands.
> 
> EDIT2: Do I have a problem when I spend over an hour trawing the internet just because I don't know the name of a type of snail??


That's a child's hand in the picture. At 3", they're more likely to be p. canaliculata, in which case, no, they're not.

People who have unusual or hard-to-find species tend to be aware of it and advertise the fact. If they were p. haustrums, they'd be worth a fair bit just for their rarity in captivity, but given that their species isn't given, I'm leaning towards something fairly common. I have adult canaliculata about that size, and I've had some with shells that pale, too.


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Yeah maybe I'm just paranoid because I lost one. they haven't really eaten for 3 days though and not really sliming around at all although they are usually very nocturnal. I dont have a spare heat mat at the mo so will be difficult to heat although there in a fairly hot room near a radiator. They are in a plastic tank, Ive covered the top with cling film just leaving a little bit uncovered for air hoping for a bit more humidity . Its a shame I'm feeling like this,I just want them to grow a bit so i dont feel that they're so fragile.


Hi Steve 

Hope this helps....I don't have heat mats for my Snails, like you my house is warm. However, on a few occaisions I have felt that my snails needed a bit extra so I used Hot water Bottles in their furry covers and strapped them to the tanks above the coir. Worked a treat.

Hope this helps.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Cleaned the hord of snails out today as moss / snail poo and fruit isn't the best aroma in the world.

I've decided, whether some will agree or not, to separate them into pairs to be able to then keep an eye on who may or may not be be getting busy. I've tried to pair up similar sizes but this leaves one Billy no mates. Bless, should buy just one more? The 4 little babies (an inch long) are on their own.

The containers are 0.8l (I think) hatchling containers for snakes and the likes, and I've started saving all the feeder containers for the potential on slaught of eleventy trillion babies.

I've got them on damp paper towel for now but have some coconut fibre too should I find that humidity gets too low. As mentioned before, they poop a lot so this can be changed more frequently than trying to rinse out moss or change soil.

Can I give them calcium dusted food or do they have to have cuttle?


----------



## Dusk

You can give them calcium-dusted food, but it's worth having a regular supply for them to nibble at leisure as well - if they're breeding they need as much as they#'ll eat 

Those containers aren't big enough for two adult snails - they need some deep substrate to lay in and more space to move around in. They much more likely to lay if the conditions are comfortable.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Giving them cuttle isn't really a hardship but dusting any food can't be of any harm, thanks for that.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Dusk said:


> Those containers aren't big enough for two adult snails - they need some deep substrate to lay in and more space to move around in. They much more likely to lay if the conditions are comfortable.


As said, some may not agree. But yes they can't burrow in paper. I have trialed them like this from their large comunial RUBS for ease of cleaning, monitoring their behaviour as well as diet and interaction. 

I'm sure I could squeeze a few more tubs in (don't tell the wife) to house one each. Would this help in the long run? By introducing them to each other at different intervals through the year be more likely to produce breeding pairs than having a constant partner? Having a little control over nature could be a little more beneficial than having a massive influx of feeders.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Ok, so they're 1.3l each. I have no idea as to why I had a smaller size in my mind.


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> But please do remember that generally, iredalei are a lot more chilled than fulica! Mine just mooch about gently, proper-snail slowly! And mine are also not big eaters.


Im with Dawn, they are proper chilled out snails. Even as adults they're not big eaters or movers. I never heated my breeding groups, they were kept at same temps as fulica. I just kept them a bit more moist than fulica, must have liked it as I was overun with them for a while.


----------



## Dusk

Whosthedaddy said:


> As said, some may not agree. But yes they can't burrow in paper. I have trialed them like this from their large comunial RUBS for ease of cleaning, monitoring their behaviour as well as diet and interaction.
> 
> I'm sure I could squeeze a few more tubs in (don't tell the wife) to house one each. Would this help in the long run?


It's not the pairing them off that's the problem, as far as I can see, just the size of their enclosures. 0.4l is not enough space for an adult snail. ETA: 0.6l each isn't anywhere near enough either. You want to aim for about 4l each, absolute minimum.



> By introducing them to each other at different intervals through the year be more likely to produce breeding pairs than having a constant partner? Having a little control over nature could be a little more beneficial than having a massive influx of feeders.


They are not monogamous by nature - they'll mate when they want, with who they want  And they can store genetic material from previous partners for a very long time; if you have two adults in a tub, but previously one of those has mated with adult#3, you could well get offspring from snail 3#, even if you've seen #1 and #2 mating.

I'm not sure what kind of control you're trying to achieve - particular parentage? Timing of clutches? Parentage can only be guarenteed by raising two snails from juveniles together without other adult interaction, and they clutch when they feel like it, not a set time after mating.


----------



## stevepully

Krista said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Hope this helps....I don't have heat mats for my Snails, like you my house is warm. However, on a few occaisions I have felt that my snails needed a bit extra so I used Hot water Bottles in their furry covers and strapped them to the tanks above the coir. Worked a treat.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


Good thinking, going to hunt out my hot water bottle:2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

I must admit the hot water bottle is a good idea.

I saw Dee hanging from the roof of the tank today. I've never seen any of them doing this before. I think it's because it was a plastic frame with wire mesh in. I covered this with cling film to keep up the humidity and now they're all over it!
I'm so happy. Is it strange to be happy that your snails like something new you've done to their tank?


----------



## stevepully

My Tiger snail "Posford" is a master of disguise! Always the last snail to be found!:hmm:


----------



## Lee2211

Haha, there's always one isn't there:lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> That's a child's hand in the picture. At 3", they're more likely to be p. canaliculata, in which case, no, they're not.
> 
> People who have unusual or hard-to-find species tend to be aware of it and advertise the fact. If they were p. haustrums, they'd be worth a fair bit just for their rarity in captivity, but given that their species isn't given, I'm leaning towards something fairly common. I have adult canaliculata about that size, and I've had some with shells that pale, too.


Ah, ok. Was just wondering - been trying to learn my different sp. of Apples, but I'm evidently not too good at it :whistling2:


----------



## Abi-snail

*tarantulabran delivery not arrived?!*

I was expecting an A. fulica through the post today and there's no sign of it. Worried my little snail will die while lost in the post somewhere.


----------



## Krista

Hi all,

Well that's me just finished the clean out of my Snails. 
I must say cleaning out the rubs was really easy and quick. 
When it came to cleaning the fish tank out..... it took me B:censor:y ages. 
Hmmmm not a good purchase I think...looks nice but far too heavy to lift, scooping out is sooooo time consuming :gasp:

Moan over....:2thumb:

Overall my Snails are all looking good and getting Bigger...nice :lol2:

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Lee2211

I think I saw my Rodatzi exercising his love dart today. It was a ****** colour and sticking out slightly from the skin, I'm not sure though because it was sort of in a 'C' shape and it sort of kept popping in and out. When it went in it looked it look like the sort of hole you get when they pull one of their eye stalks in. But he's coming up for 6 months on the 28th March. I'll see if I can get a photo but I can't promise anything. Opinions welcome please!


----------



## Lee2211

Right.
I have 2 Q.s about posting snailies for you people.
Do I use Moss or Soil (Irish Moss Peat Soil)?
And if I'm posting 4 juvs should I put two to a pot or all in one?
Thanks!


----------



## gary1621

Dusk sent mine out in moss, all 4  they arrived fine and dandy

Have you ever received any in the post?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Right.
> I have 2 Q.s about posting snailies for you people.
> Do I use Moss or Soil (Irish Moss Peat Soil)?
> And if I'm posting 4 juvs should I put two to a pot or all in one?
> Thanks!


Ive sent a few snails in the past  I usually use coir with a bit of moss ontop but if i only have one then I just use one. I sent about 20 juvies in a platic box (£shop) filled with moss, made sure there was enough moss to go in between each snail to minimalise them knocking around.


----------



## Lee2211

Ok thanks.
I have another one, how big do they have to be before you send them off?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Ok thanks.
> I have another one, how big do they have to be before you send them off?


Ive posted fulica 3days after hatching as live food, and never had any deaths. Depends on the species, I wont send limis out for a couple of months after hatching as they aren't as hardy as some of the african giants.


----------



## Lee2211

OK. Well they're Fulicas and I was going to get them now and send out after Easter so they'll be fine if I feed them up nice!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I re-did my snaily tanks today with my nice new Coir. It's lovely to work with! Felt like I wanted to make sandcastles with it or something, it's really 'clean' feeling too. Very nice.

In the process of moving the babies to their bigger tank I counted them. 234 baby fulica - didn't think I'd saved that many eggs. :blush: This may mean I have to buy a couple more tanks as they grow...what a gosh-darn pity :whistling2:

My blue Apple also arrived! Gorgeous, gorgeous little thing - very blue!!!! &&& my Mum told me to order two more, on her, as a late birthday present!!! YaY!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Told you so :whistling2:

Woooo for all those things  


snaily snail update photos! 
romans

























C. nemoralis 








fulicaxrodatzi F2 from Dusk  








Margie var sut from Dusk again 
















Margie var ovum (yet again from Dusk  )
















Not that I show off or anything :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Very nice! Have you labelled the tanks of the Margies? Because I wouldn't be able to tell them apart at all :blush:

In the coming weeks I have to go hunting for some C. nemoralis - I must have some!!! Used to get loads in my primary school playground, although then of course they were just 'stripy ones' or 'yellow ones' - never really seen them anywhere else, although I still live on the same street as the school :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, I wanna get some more with the different colors :Na_Na_Na_Na: only have the "normal" single stripe yellows atm. 

Nahhh lol, their more distinctive in reality, and their in completely different tubs :whistling2: 

Though I am considering labeling anyway for ease... especially the hameli/F2 as the only difference between them at the moment is the size lol. And I'll almost defiantly end up confuddled. :blush:


----------



## Krista

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Told you so :whistling2:
> 
> Woooo for all those things
> 
> 
> snaily snail update photos!
> romans
> image
> image
> 
> image
> C. nemoralis
> image
> fulicaxrodatzi F2 from Dusk
> image
> Margie var sut from Dusk again
> image
> image
> Margie var ovum (yet again from Dusk  )
> image
> image
> Not that I show off or anything :whistling2:


Hi,

Ahhhhh they have very pretty shells...How many is that now?

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Krista

Hi all,

I want to share this with you...."Snail Email" it's taken two years to get my email from here....go and take a look...

www.realsnailmail.net/index.html

Let me know what you think????

Jingle Bells :cheers:


----------



## goldie1212

im just wondering if anyone can tell me where i may be able to get 2 giant snail babies. im looking for 1 albino and 1 normal colour. ive kept them before, a long time ago, and i think they would make an awesome pet for my 5 and 6 year old daughters to have. obviously id be the one to take majority care of them but they will be 'their' pets. thanks.


----------



## Abi-snail

*Where to get Giant African Land Snails*

I just received two beautiful albino A.fulicas today from Tarantulabarn.com. They were lost in the post for a few days so I was afraid the cold might be too much for them, but they're just fine. A little Snailbino and Snowy to be buddies for my 10 year old fulica Snaily (not albino). As long as you're more patient than me waiting for the post I would recommend Tarantulabarn. They're on this forum too. They have albinos and normal GALS.


----------



## Abi-snail

Hi. I did a polymorphism project with C.nemoralis a few years ago (at Uni). We collected over 500 of the various different colours and different numbers of bands. Then returned them to the various different sites when we'd finished. That was in Slapton, Devon. It's a nature reserva so I'm not sure they'd be too happy about pinching the fauna. But I totally want some C. spp too. They're beautiful.


----------



## goldie1212

Abi-snail said:


> I just received two beautiful albino A.fulicas today from Tarantulabarn.com. They were lost in the post for a few days so I was afraid the cold might be too much for them, but they're just fine. A little Snailbino and Snowy to be buddies for my 10 year old fulica Snaily (not albino). As long as you're more patient than me waiting for the post I would recommend Tarantulabarn. They're on this forum too. They have albinos and normal GALS.


thank you, il check it out


----------



## Lee2211

goldie1212 said:


> im just wondering if anyone can tell me where i may be able to get 2 giant snail babies. im looking for 1 albino and 1 normal colour. ive kept them before, a long time ago, and i think they would make an awesome pet for my 5 and 6 year old daughters to have. obviously id be the one to take majority care of them but they will be 'their' pets. thanks.


I have a an average coloured baby Fulica. Well my uncle does aswell but he has loads and needs to get rid ASAP


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Today I came a step closer to finding myself some C. nemoralis - I found an empty, half collapsed shell in my garden. Not quite what I wanted to find, but it proves that they're about :2thumb:

I took some photos today:

Some of my 234 baby fulica - I want to keep them all just to see how their patterns turn out :blush:









All of my 'bigger than baby size' Apple snails :flrt:









My lovely new Blues, along with my Ivory. I'm not buying any more blues. Honest. 









A few of my babies. None look to be turning out to be anything amazing colour-wise, but I loves them cause they're the first I've bred myself. 









& finally, does anyone else (Dusk, probably?) think that the very top snaily here looks more like P. cana then brigg??


----------



## Dusk

Beauties 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> & finally, does anyone else (Dusk, probably?) think that the very top snaily here looks more like P. cana then brigg??


Which do you mean - the big one near the top or the smaller one?

Either way (sorry :flrt they're both brigs. Albino bodied canas are around, though not many of them, so that doesn't rule it out... but I can see the orangey spots on the bodies of both. Canas don't have those, and they're brigs' most useful identifying marks.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I meant the smaller one  & thanks!! I get all proud when I look at how many I've managed to collect :blush:
I never knew that about the spots, useful to know though. Reason I asked is because that one seems to have a more 'rounded' shell than the others. Could just be a trick of the eye though as he's got growth marks running horizontally & only very faint actual stripes - maybe like how wearing horizontal stripes are meant to make people look bigger!


----------



## Dusk

*New! P. marginella*

I have a new species  Here are three juvenile pleurodonte marginella; they have wonderfully odd shaped shells.


----------



## Lee2211

Wow, those snails are beauties. Apple Snails are georgous! Are those Apple Snails out of water? Because I thought they had to be in water?

Urgghh, tonight I have to clean out two huge tanks full of baby A. Fulica and adults to. I have to do it all by myself aswell grrr :whip:


----------



## stevepully

Dusk said:


> I have a new species  Here are three juvenile pleurodonte marginella; they have wonderfully odd shaped shells.
> 
> imageimage


I have some that are apparently very similar to P. Marginella, they are called Hadra Webbi and they're Australian.
I'm surprised how fast they are growing, only had them six weeks and they have doubled in size!
http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6219.jpg
Snails :: DSCF6224.jpg picture by stevepully - Photobucket


----------



## stevepully

Anyone know how to get a photo to show up on the post instead of the link when using photobucket. I did it a couple of times but now doesnt seem to work


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Copy the IMG code rather than the link 
Very nice Dusk, the look like the little guy I found (think I woke him up...) when I was rooting for more logs lol. He'll be going back outside soon, brought him in cuz didnt want him to freeze and it be my fault cuz I disturbed his hibernating...:blush:


----------



## Amazonian

*Looking for some Tigerland or Giant Africans........*

Any spare my freinds? Crazy zoo type loving home awaits!


----------



## Amazonian

Lee2211 said:


> I have a an average coloured baby Fulica. Well my uncle does aswell but he has loads and needs to get rid ASAP


 Is he still looking to rehome some? I have a full setup ready and waiting as of wednesday next week! PM me! Awesome!


----------



## Lee2211

I have just brought home 101 snails!
They were covered in mites when I got them, I have given them two baths and a scrub, isolated them in tubs with damp kitchen roll. Any more tips? Most of them seem to be gone and I want to get rid of the mites before I sell to anyone. I have put an advert in the classifieds - invert section if anyone's interested?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Amazonian said:


> Any spare my freinds? Crazy zoo type loving home awaits!


You'll have to be a bit more specific than that :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> I have just brought home 101 snails!
> They were covered in mites when I got them, I have given them two baths and a scrub, isolated them in tubs with damp kitchen roll. Any more tips? Most of them seem to be gone and I want to get rid of the mites before I sell to anyone. I have put an advert in the classifieds - invert section if anyone's interested?


The only surefire way is to buy some *Hypoaspis miles. I washed mine but they come back in about 2 weeks

*


----------



## Amazonian

*Weird question but.........mixing species*

My mate has some African lands, and wants to know if they can share habitat with Tigerlands, my knowledge on mixing molluscs is limited so any advice would be great! 
I wouln't think so but if anyone knows otherwise let me know!

:notworthy:


----------



## Dusk

It's not quite clear what you're referring to... tiger snails (achatina achatina) are one of many species of Giant African Land Snails (gals). Are you asking if they can live with other species?

Tigers can share with other heat/moisture loving species, but not with the ones that like things a little cooler or drier.



Amazonian said:


> My mate has some African lands, and wants to know if they can share habitat with Tigerlands, my knowledge on mixing molluscs is limited so any advice would be great!
> I wouln't think so but if anyone knows otherwise let me know!
> 
> :notworthy:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Indeed, what do you mean Tigerlands and giant africans? 

Tiger's are one of many African land snail (as Dusk said) :whistling2:
Depending on what you want to house together depends on if it's possible. 
Personally I don't put different snails together, only in same sp. pairs/groups


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

What have I missed in here then? It seems like ages since I was here :blush:

Any exciting news?

I thought my immacs had finally started laying, but on reflection it was another batch of C. marginella eggs


----------



## goldie1212

well ive been talking to my girls, and they are really looking forward to getting their new pets. my eldest wants 1 with a white body, and my youngest wants 1 with a brown body. now to just track down somewhere with the albinos aswell as the normal coloured ones. no doubt these snails are going to end up with rediculous names like 'strawberry shortcake' or 'peppa pig' :lol2: its a good job you dont have to go out to call them in at night!

does anyone know whats going on with tarantulabarn? their site is down and has been since i was pointed in that direction by a member here.


----------



## Krista

Hi

I too have been trying to access tarantulabarn, and no avail....so ...just have to wait and see what happens. Mind you somebody on here might know something.

Silly names are great...most of mine have silly ones. :lol2::lol2:

Ahh Babies for Dawn hahahaha :flrt: How cute. How many eggs in this Batch?

Jingle Bells...


----------



## Lee2211

Like I said, I have an advert in the classifieds section I'm selling 101 average colour A. Fulica. But be aware I will not be posting untill more or less easter time due to the conditions they were living in.

Well I'll continue washing them twice a day and everything else and see how they get on, don't they have to be mite free for two weeks before you can put them back on soil? 
I think my Rodatzi laid his first clutch of eggs last night. Well there was 3 of them but hey! They were white and about 2mm in diameter, they were wet and sticky aswell. But he laid on the side of tank about halfway up the glass! I'm going to clean them out later to see if there's any more. Can't be having any more bloody babies!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> I too have been trying to access tarantulabarn, and no avail....so ...just have to wait and see what happens. Mind you somebody on here might know something.
> 
> Silly names are great...most of mine have silly ones. :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Ahh Babies for Dawn hahahaha :flrt: How cute. How many eggs in this Batch?
> 
> Jingle Bells...


I've heard of the Tarantulabarn website going down a few times, I think they're just really really busy! Steve does the couriering and rescue/rehoming thing too, so I doubt he gets much time to wipe his bum, bless him!

This batch of eggs had only 6 in, and when I got a good look at them they look too big for immac, so I'm pretty sure they're from the marginella. C. marginella lay small clutches at a time. Getting quite a good colony of these established, so hopefully can start sending some out to folk in the not too distant future, if they want them. They live happily with GALS 



Lee2211 said:


> I think my Rodatzi laid his first clutch of eggs last night. Well there was 3 of them but hey! They were white and about 2mm in diameter, they were wet and sticky aswell. But he laid on the side of tank about halfway up the glass! I'm going to clean them out later to see if there's any more. Can't be having any more bloody babies!


One of my fulica laid a whole clutch of eggs on the glass baton support thingy that's on each side of their fish tank once! By the time I noticed them, they were totally dried out, even the turtles wouldn't eat them :lol2:

Maybe you should keep a few eggs, see if you get any more Rodatzis from them?


----------



## Lee2211

I'm not sure I would. These eggs probably are Rodatzi but it's too late now. My mum put them in the freezer last night. I would love some Rod babies, and I can't see how he would have mated with mine because the oldest isn't even 3 months yet. I'll see if there is a bigger clutch somewhere in the soil. The soil isn't deep enough for him because I haven't had a chance to add any more since he arrive that's why I think he layed up there.


----------



## Krista

Hi Dawn

What will these snails turn out like, looks wise?

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212

just a quick question, when we do get our GALs will my goldfish be able to eat the snail eggs? just thought it may be a better way to make use of them rather than just sticking them in the freezer and then in the bin.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Krista said:


> Hi Dawn
> 
> What will these snails turn out like, looks wise?
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


These are some of my adult ones










Babies










And here's an older pic, which shows their colours better










Sorry, huge pic! :blush:

They're very cute, and have ultra long eye stalks!



goldie1212 said:


> just a quick question, when we do get our GALs will my goldfish be able to eat the snail eggs? just thought it may be a better way to make use of them rather than just sticking them in the freezer and then in the bin.


You can try  They can and do eat them, so hopefully yours will like them!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Also, meant to post this pic for you Alisha


----------



## Lee2211

My snails have mites!
I'm the worst snail owner ever. 
What substrate should I use to keep my tank pest free? Will coir do it? Is fertile fiber still selling? I need a link please!


----------



## Lee2211

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Also, meant to post this pic for you Alisha
> 
> image


Thanks, they were that sort of colour but looked a lot smaller. 
I'm really worried about my snails. I can't believe they've got mites! I think it might have something to do with the peat but I'm not sure.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Try keeping them in sterile setups, on kitchen roll or something, and check them often. It might not be mites, it could be springtails or something from the compost, instead of the type of mites that invade snail shells 

I've found all kinds of bugs in compost, which was why I swapped to topsoil and then eventually to coir.


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks, do you have a link for the Coir?
It'll be worth getting some now I have 3 tanks to do. Plus it'll need to be really deep for at least two of them


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Here you go

Organic Coir Coco Peat Bales X2--Expands to 130 litres on eBay (end time 27-Mar-10 15:49:51 GMT)


----------



## Krista

Hi Dawn,

These snails are just so lovely. Reminds me of boiled sweets :lol2: Could you put me on your list for two?

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Krista

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks, do you have a link for the Coir?
> It'll be worth getting some now I have 3 tanks to do. Plus it'll need to be really deep for at least two of them



Hi,

Sorry to hear about your beasty infestation....this was one of the reasons why I used coir straight off.

It's good stuff and does not have that stinky wet soil smell. I'm still getting the amounts wrong and end up using loads in my tanks. However, I'm getting better at guessing the amount!!!! :blush: :blush:

Go for it you know you want to get it!

Good luck with your beasties.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Right, I'm now ordering some!
What do you do to make it expand? I know you add water but I'm not sure exactly how to do that.


----------



## Lee2211

Ordered the Coir, how big is it?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Ordered the Coir, how big is it?


Big. 2 big blocks. 

Just saw it down to the amount you want to use, and stick it in a bucket, and add water


----------



## Lee2211

Saw? Wow, lol. That's not a problem, my grandad has more tools than Screwfix :2thumb:

Right, correct me if I'm doing anything wrong. I'm keeping them on damp kitchen roll, bathing twice a day and checking them for pests. And keep doing that untill they're pest free for two weeks. How often should I change the kitchen roll?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Whenever it needs changing 

yeah, it's rock hard dry, then goes soft as it absorbs water


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I break it up with my hands, and mix it all up with the water, otherwise it'd take longer than I have patience for 

No bother Krista, hopefully should have some available soon, getting a good number of babies grown on, and more eggs all the time 

Edit: doesn't matter if you make too much coir, just keep it for later. I'm using it for growing flowers/plants/weeds in for the torts too, and repotting houseplants. Great stuff


----------



## Lee2211

OK, I'll break it up and put it in a bucket with some water. If I do it bit by bit I should get just enough. I'm quite excited, what time should it get to me?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

It comes by courier, so could be any time of day.


----------



## Lee2211

Aaaah. Courier that's a bit posh! :lol2:
How big do Margies and Tigers get? and if I could breed them how much could I sell the babies for?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> How big do Margies and Tigers get? and if I could breed them how much could I sell the babies for?


Margie size depends on subtype/varient - var. ovum are the biggest, they get to 16-18cm, var. clenchi are probably smallest at 6cm  The price for babies also depends on type and the general availability at the time of selling. Usually £5 - £10, a little more for the rarer types.

My biggest tiger is about 18cm and still growing. Baby tigers usually go for £5 - £10 each.


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I break it up with my hands, and mix it all up with the water, otherwise it'd take longer than I have patience for
> 
> No bother Krista, hopefully should have some available soon, getting a good number of babies grown on, and more eggs all the time
> 
> Edit: doesn't matter if you make too much coir, just keep it for later. I'm using it for growing flowers/plants/weeds in for the torts too, and repotting houseplants. Great stuff


Hi Dawn,

Yes, I too have been putting the used coir out into the garden and using it for the torts weeds. As you say great stuff...and my Coir breaks off really easily...thank god no getting out the Saw again uhhhh :lol2:

Getting Albino Snails sooooooon, can't wait. My daughter loves the white ones.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks dusk.
I really want a Tiger or two, but I don't have enough room :/


----------



## Lee2211

On petsnails it says coir comes guranteed pest free. Then it says that it can harbour mites and other pests. I'm confused?
If I put a block in the microwave will that kill any pests at all? I don't want to keep having to treat my snails for pests.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I don't know if I'd put it on the microwave, it's really dry and I'm wondering if it would a fire hazard :lol2:

Maybe it meant that if you get pests, they can thrive in coir, not that coir comes with pests?


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah maybe. That makes sense, but if Coir comes pest free then how would any pests get in?


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah maybe. That makes sense, but if Coir comes pest free then how would any pests get in?


Yep, that's what it means - it starts off sterile but if any pests are introduced, they can live as happily in coir as in soil.

They can come in on food that hasn't been washed, in moss (if you don't clean it beforehand), from other snails, etc.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I suppose pests could come in on food items, snails, things you use for decor like 
branches, wood etc.

Edit: Ooh, almost same time as you Dusk


----------



## Krista

Hi

I have read that Coir is given a quick burst of electricity to eradicate any pests.....that's what I have read anyway. :2thumb:

It can become contaminated with pests as Dawn and Dusk have said, via food toys etc.

I do hope you get on top of these little B:censor:s soon.

Did Steve not mention those other parasites that eat the mites up to you???...or am I just making that up???

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

He did, but I don't think I could handle any more bugs.

So to stop bugs coming in on branches do I put them in the microwave and wash them? And food, I wash anyway and then take it out the next day before it goes mouldy? That should keep my tank pest free, yes?

Yeah same Krista, if the come back I'm going to have a few things to say about it :devil:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I'm not sure if you can microwave wood. I think it should be oven or freezer, or maybe a combination of both?  The only thing I would ever microwave (if I had one!) would be soil. I'd oven/freezer everything else.

Separate question - Has anyone fed their snails coconut? 

I've just hammered a hole out of and emptied a coconut (28p for 2 last night in Tesco  ) to make a coconut cave for my Betta, and I have a pile of the meat. Wouldn't like to waste it. I can't stand coconut!


----------



## goldie1212

just wondering if it was ok to keep GALs on sphagnum moss? i know we used to use it with our old pair but it was on top of soil. also, if sphagnum moss can be used will it likely harbour mites etc, should i wash it/freeze it before adding to the tank or just put it straight in from the packet?


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah, snails can live happily in Moss. Wash it to keep away mites I'd say.

Ok so cook wood and plant pots etc. Do I have to continously put them in the oven, like after every time I clean them out, or just wash the decor?

Another one of my rescues died this morning :'(


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> He did, but I don't think I could handle any more bugs.
> 
> So to stop bugs coming in on branches do I put them in the microwave and wash them?





Lee2211 said:


> Ok so cook wood and plant pots etc. Do I have to continously put them in the oven, like after every time I clean them out, or just wash the decor?
> 
> Another one of my rescues died this morning :'(


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/364297-alternative-branch-treatment.html

Beware though that too much cleanliness can be bad for them... can't remember where I saw it (link on here I think) but too much cleaning was shown to do harm. 
Wood, I put it in a bleach solution for a few hours, then water, then the oven for a couple of hours, then leave it to dry out completely, including the heartwood where the pests are. 

Doing it once is enough lol 
personally I've used coir and topsoil and don't keep them perfectly clean, clean outs are only when needed, the waste is cleared up piecemeal in the evenings when I deal with them, and I've never had a mite or bug problem. The hipatosis mites are brilliant


----------



## stevepully

About the mites. I kept my infested margie in quarantine on a rubber mat that I washed daily and bathed the snail twice daily.I thought Id got rid of them, but the snails shell where he had chewed it and it had got infected had not healed. Then 2 weeks later, one mite, then the next day-4. Eventually I bought Hypoaspis miles reluctantly, (cause i'm not keen on little critters either, and they are pricey) I thouroughly cleaned tanks out and put in a very thin layer of coir, thinner than usaal because it gives the mites more of a chance. Now a week and a half after i introduced the mites and all of the snails look healthy, the bad shell is as good as fixed and no sign of mites:2thumb: and best of all the Hypoaspis were so small I couldn't see them, in fact at first I thought I'd been sold a tub of compost! They were £10 for the mites but treated over £100 worth of snails so definately a good thing to do if you have no luck any other way.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

exactly ^^  

I've used em in my millipede tank, their still in there, and they do a brilliant job keeping it clean.


----------



## Lee2211

The only thing is, I'm not sure what type of mites they are, I haven't seen them in a while but I've seen the pictures of the harmful ones and they're not the same.

I can't buy the predatory mites. They'll live in the tank and I have a serious phobia of bugs. I wouldn't be able to go anywhere near it.


----------



## Krista

Lee2211 said:


> The only thing is, I'm not sure what type of mites they are, I haven't seen them in a while but I've seen the pictures of the harmful ones and they're not the same.
> 
> 
> I can't buy the predatory mites. They'll live in the tank and I have a serious phobia of bugs. I wouldn't be able to go anywhere near it.



Hi,

Is there someone else in your house that could deal with the infected Snails, with the expensive mites in the coir? 
would it help if you wore latex gloves? or even washing up gloves? Just a suggestion :2thumb:

Sorry to hear about your rescue snaily xx

Good luck and I do hope your patience pays off.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Lee2211

I will if I have to, but I'm all for alternative remedies.
I might be more willing if they'd die off eventually, will they?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Lee2211 said:


> Wow, those snails are beauties. Apple Snails are georgous! Are those Apple Snails out of water? Because I thought they had to be in water?


Nah, I just put them into a sandwich box thing with tank water for a photo shoot :2thumb: They do come out of the water though to lay eggs, so it wouldn't hurt for a bit anyway - don't forget they breathe air.



Dusk said:


> I have a new species  Here are three juvenile pleurodonte marginella; they have wonderfully odd shaped shells.
> 
> imageimage


Wow, how very cool.

Also, has anyone still got the link to that totally unsuitable GALs housing thingy?? I'm mulling over it's uses for a baby frog :whistling2:
EDIT: Found it!!! £40??????????? Sod that, I can buy a proper Exo for that much. 

Alisha - I believe (someone may correct me) that the hypothesis mites only live as long as they have a food source? So once the pest mites are gone, the other mites will go to (or they lie dormant?) I'm not sure. I'm just waffling really. Try getting a lizard or something - dealing with big fat crickets every day will soon cure you of any fear of little beasties :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, they go dormant for about 3 months before they'll die off. unless theres something for them to eat of course lol.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Separate question - Has anyone fed their snails coconut?
> 
> I've just hammered a hole out of and emptied a coconut (28p for 2 last night in Tesco  ) to make a coconut cave for my Betta, and I have a pile of the meat. Wouldn't like to waste it. I can't stand coconut!


Morning folks 

Just bumping my question so it doesn't get missed!


----------



## Krista

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Just bumping my question so it doesn't get missed!


Morning Dawn

Your up early :gasp:

About feeding the Coconut flesh....as it is a Nut but has a sweet innard, don't think the salt content would too high???? Guessing

Is there anywhere on the net that gives the nutritional breakdown? It would be a shame to waste such a great bargin.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Mental

Send me your coconut Dawn - my Hermies love it! : victory:

I think it'd be okay for the snailies long as its part of a varied diet. Am trying miserably to remember if I gave mine any when I got some for the hermies or not doh!!! NOt enough coffee or baccy in system yet to function grrrrrrr - I may well be back!


----------



## Abi-snail

*Tarantulabarn*

I got their phone number off someone here and phoned them when I couldn't get onto the website. They said they've been hacked or something and their website's down. You can get hold of them on here (I have them as a "friend") or phone (I have the number if you want it). Once I managed to get hold of them, they were great and I now have my lovely little albino fulicas.


----------



## nicola78

*snail help please*

hi everyone, another member suggested i try here for some advice about my snail. 
i have a giant african landsnail that i had dumped on me last year by a friend. i did some research and it seemed quite happy until it buried itself around christmas time and didnt move for ages. i sought advice and was told it was probably hibernating. still concerned last week i went to a reptile shop to ask them as he still hadnt moved, they told me to put him somewhere warmer and put cucumber in the tank, if this didnt work after a couple of days to gently break the seal on his shell.
does this sound right? i dont want to kill the poor thing.
thanks


----------



## Dusk

You can wake him up by putting him in a shallow bowl of warm water - he'll wake up on his own, though you can help by gently cracking the white seal if you don't think he's responding.

It won't hurt him - just let him take it slowly, and top up the warm water if it cools off while he's still thinking about it


----------



## goldie1212

well im happy, ive just paid for the new additions to the family, 2 achatina rodatzi babies, but the lovely seller said she would put in 3 to make sure we definately get a pair if 1 doesnt make it :2thumb: my daughters are over the moon, and the daft names have been cropping up every 5 minutes, along with 'i think i will make mine a girl' :lol2: at 5 and 6 its very difficult to explain they have both bits! :whistling2: guess id better start coming up with a name for my 1 if there are 3 coming home to us :lol2:


if i wanted to would i be able to buy a pair of normal achatine fulica babies to go in with these 3?


----------



## Dusk

Yep, but they'll breed with each other when they're older


----------



## goldie1212

Dusk said:


> Yep, but they'll breed with each other when they're older


i have plenty of large goldfish to deal with that, or if not the freezer will be their home for 24hours before being thrown away (the eggs that is, not the snails :gasp: ). my friend used to have 54 snails in a 3ft tank as she kept forgetting to pull out the eggs and rarely cleaned out the compost! it was shocking, she only had 2 to start with. 

her eldest one was 9 when it died, and she removed him from his shell and then cleaned and varnished his shell and has it on display now as he was huge and her favourite. 

im really looking forward to getting them now, possibly more than my daughters :blush:


----------



## Dusk

I'd be interested in hearing how your goldies like the eggs - most of mine are small to mid-size but I have a couple of large ones who might like them....


----------



## goldie1212

i have a couple of smaller fantails at about 2" up to my oranda and black moor at coming up 7-8". im sure someone will enjoy them, as my husband said yesterday, my goldfish are dustbins, drop something in and 1 of them will try to eat it :lol2: will let you know when the snails lay and i let them try snacking and see how it goes.


----------



## Lee2211

goldie1212 said:


> well im happy, ive just paid for the new additions to the family, 2 achatina rodatzi babies, but the lovely seller said she would put in 3 to make sure we definately get a pair if 1 doesnt make it :2thumb: my daughters are over the moon, and the daft names have been cropping up every 5 minutes, along with 'i think i will make mine a girl' :lol2: at 5 and 6 its very difficult to explain they have both bits! :whistling2: guess id better start coming up with a name for my 1 if there are 3 coming home to us :lol2:
> 
> 
> if i wanted to would i be able to buy a pair of normal achatine fulica babies to go in with these 3?


 I have a load you can choose from if you want some?


----------



## goldie1212

how many do you have and how much, my friend at a petting farm has set up a pet section and shes set up a tank for GALs but cant afford to buy any in as the owner is stingy lol. she may be interested in having a few and i could have a couple too if i wanted to add some to my new guys


----------



## Lee2211

i have about 90 left up for sale and I'm only charging for postage


----------



## goldie1212

:2thumb: ok let me know how much they are to post, and il ask her what she thinks, thank you :no1:


----------



## Lee2211

That depends on how many, but it wont be too much. I bought a large one and it was £5.40 so 2 or 3 of the ones I have shouldn't be much different.


----------



## Krista

Hi All,

My little Snails arrived today (albino and mix) ooo they are so cute .....Thanks Dusk I am so pleased with them all :2thumb:

Do I need to prepare the Oyster shell or just sprinkle it in their tanks?

Jingle Bells.


----------



## goldie1212

:2thumb: our 3 baby rodatzis arrived safe and well half an hour ago, and they are exploring their tank. they are so cute :flrt: 1 has a bit of shell damage but it seems fine, they have cuttlefish in there so will have plenty of calcium.











lee2211 i will ask my friend, and see if she can get a bit of money out of her stingy boss :lol2: i will let you know as soon as she gets back to me.


----------



## Dusk

They'll nibble it as it is, though you can mix it into their food if they're picky 



Krista said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My little Snails arrived today (albino and mix) ooo they are so cute .....Thanks Dusk I am so pleased with them all :2thumb:
> 
> Do I need to prepare the Oyster shell or just sprinkle it in their tanks?
> 
> Jingle Bells.


----------



## Lee2211

Well, my Coir arrived. It's huuugeee!
Anyway, I've been keeping all my snails on Kitchen Roll, they've started to eat it. Will that be a problem?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Nah, shouldn't think so.

I had to clean some eggs out of Pinky & the Brains tank today, put them in the little holding tank to do so, then turned around & they were busy at it again. Horny buggers!!!! :whistling2:

Wish my Apple snails got it on as often as the GALs :roll:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

XD mine are pretty well behaved lol, they dpn't seem to be in the mood for now


----------



## labmad

7 of my 9 ovums hatched last night  .....fingers crossed for the other 2


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Whoop  Ovums are awesome, I'm already loving them  

Anyone seen the immac var panthera on ebay now? £10


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Indeed I have, but personally, I'm more interested in the 50 Apples for £25 :mf_dribble: However, I certainly don't have the room for another tank - which sucks as one of my neighbours has a nice looking 2ft-ish tank sitting in their garden waiting to go to the tip


----------



## grannykins

If I wanted to start keeping some golden apple snails, what set up would I need please?


----------



## Dusk

You'd need a tank with a lid, a water filter, probably a heater, some water conditioner and some fishfood  If you're only planning on a couple, then the small plastic fish tanks most pet-shops sell will be fine, but much bigger than that and they start getting expensive. (Try freecycle for occasional bargains!)


----------



## grannykins

Thanks.: victory: More questions I'm afraid. Are they easy to get hold of, and are they easy/quick to breed? I will be getting a couple of snakes this summer that eat snails, and apparently these are the best ones to feed, so I will need a regular supply.


----------



## Dusk

They're pretty easy to get hold of - most shops that sell fish also sell golden apple snails, and there's always lots on ebay. You can get other colours of the same species as well, for some variation  If you're planning on breeding lots, I'd recommend a fairly big tank with a decent filter - you can stock them more heavily in a tank with a high-volume filter.

Once they're adult, they'll breed as long as the water's okay, there's plenty of food and there's space above the water for them to lay. When you fill the tank, leave a 4" = 6" gap at the top.

The most high-volume breeders are giant apple snails, pomacea canaliculata, a related species. They live in the same conditions and eat the same diet, so I imagine they're much the same in terms of nutrition value. You can keep them and pomacea bridgesii in the same tanks.

Buy adults and they'll breed pretty quickly, and as long as you remember to keep some back from each clutch, you'll soon have a fairly continuous supply. Bear in mind that unlike most snails, they're male or female, not both, so you'll get best results with a breeding group rather than just buying two (unless you sex them before buying - possible, but not really worth it unless you only have room for two adults  )


----------



## grannykins

Brilliant thanks. I've just found out that any apple snails will do. What do they eat -just fish flakes? And just a thought - my daughter has axolotls - would they live in the same tank? No heater in there though, although they are in the rep room so its not cold.


----------



## Dusk

If axolotls eat snails, then they'd either eat the adults or comsume most of the babies before your snakes have a chance at them, but if they're not predatory at all, then as long as the axls don't have any special water requirements (salt, extreme ph, etc) they'd all be fine, but the snails will grow and breed more slowly at room temperatures. I'd advise about 22-24C for breeding.

The snails will eat any kind of fish food and also enjoy a chunk of vegetable - cucumber and courguette are favourites - weighted and dropped in every now and then.

(p. canaliculata will eat any vegetable matter at all - I used to drop whole parsnips in - but p. bridgesii can be a bit pickier.)


----------



## grannykins

Thanks for the help - just got to try adn find some adults now:2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

My aquatic snails devour watercress too 

Anything else been going on? It seems like ages again since I was here :blush: and I haven't read all the posts I missed!

I think my immacs have started laying, but I'm finding eggs scattered, and not always buried. It's a first clutch, so may not get anything from them. And in other news, I sorted all my adult and juvenile C. marginella into their own setup today :no1: 

So hopefully the babies and eggs will keep coming as fast as they have been. Does anyone else here have these? I love the shape of them!


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Anything else been going on?


All my L. flammea hatchlings died  Had a second clutch (of about 20) but none of them hatched, I have seen more being laid though so will have to dig them out in a while.

Sold my two retics and the last hundred or so of jades. So now im just down to my 4 tigers and 4 limis....Wow, ive never had so few snails.


----------



## Lee2211

Aww! Poor Pleco.
I have 108 snails at the mo.

Just a question, what is the ideal water temp for a Golden Apple Snail (Pomacia bridgesii - sp?) ?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> All my L. flammea hatchlings died  Had a second clutch (of about 20) but none of them hatched, I have seen more being laid though so will have to dig them out in a while.
> 
> Sold my two retics and the last hundred or so of jades. So now im just down to my 4 tigers and 4 limis....Wow, ive never had so few snails.


Aww, sorry about your flammea babies. That sucks  Fingers crossed for the next ones. I finally got a job (part time, nat min wage though :roll: ) so fingers crossed also that you will get some more custom out of me soon : victory:

Must be strange having so few now. Have you got into the swing of preparing less food yet? 



Lee2211 said:


> Aww! Poor Pleco.
> I have 108 snails at the mo.
> 
> Just a question, what is the ideal water temp for a Golden Apple Snail (Pomacia bridgesii - sp?) ?


Apples like tropical tanks, I keep mine around 24-25 C.


----------



## Skorps

Pleco07 said:


> All my L. flammea hatchlings died  Had a second clutch (of about 20) but none of them hatched, I have seen more being laid though so will have to dig them out in a while.
> 
> Sold my two retics and the last hundred or so of jades. So now im just down to my 4 tigers and 4 limis....Wow, ive never had so few snails.


Sorry to hear about your babies 
Im sure the next lot will be fighting fit!



Lee2211 said:


> Aww! Poor Pleco.
> I have 108 snails at the mo.
> 
> Just a question, what is the ideal water temp for a Golden Apple Snail (Pomacia bridgesii - sp?) ?


108!
WOW!
Ive only got my 1!!

I went on holiday for 2 2/1 weeks (Mum looked after Tobias-Sluggley).
WHen I went away he was just about the size of a 20 pence piece ... and Ive come back and hes pretty much the size of a golf ball!!

I'll get some pics up soon!!

JUST A QUICK QUESTION: What do people use as hides (if at all) for their snails?
When Toby was little- so 3-4 weeks ago- he had a plastic plant pot cut pretty much in half and he would sleep there... now hes bigger he tips the plant pot up- and then gives he dirty looks as it is swinging to and frow!

Any ideas?
Maybe just a thicker/slightly heavy plant pot??

xXx


----------



## Lee2211

I use big plant pots with plastic plants draped over the top


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I use plant pots of all sizes too, but you can also use 'reptile specific' hides like exo terra ones and things like that. They look nice too, but are considerably more expensive :lol2:

One of my tanks has a whole fake ivy houseplant in there, and I have to comb through it to find the snails! They like hiding in there too.


----------



## Leliel

can anyone recommend a good compost? all the composts i find are peat-enriched or highly acidic. My OH's GAL has recently had mites (he's now clear *touch wood*) so he's been on nothing (he was eating the kitchen roll, which i'm sure can't be good for him!) and now we are going to upgrade his housing (again!) and want to get the set-up perfect for him.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Leliel said:


> can anyone recommend a good compost? all the composts i find are peat-enriched or highly acidic. My OH's GAL has recently had mites (he's now clear *touch wood*) so he's been on nothing (he was eating the kitchen roll, which i'm sure can't be good for him!) and now we are going to upgrade his housing (again!) and want to get the set-up perfect for him.


I used to use compost, but it always had bugs of some description in it, so I started using the sterilised topsoil I use for the tortoises. That's clean, but can harbour nematode worms that reproduce in the humid, warm environment. You can microwave it though, so this doesn't happen. Only thing, the topsoil doesn't hold moisture as well as compost.

I now use coir, as it's simply perfect in every way for snails. I've found a lot of mine are so much more active since I started with the coir. Its much easier to keep the humidity right


----------



## Lee2211

Coir or Topsoil are best.
My snails have mites and they eat the kitchen roll, it wont do them any harm at all.

EDIT: same time as you Dawn


----------



## Dusk

I prefer coir to compost, - readily available and no risk of bugs 

ETA: Okay, I should pay more attention, it's already been covered up thread


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Ooh 3 snail posters at the same time. Spooky


----------



## Skorps

Lee2211 said:


> I use big plant pots with plastic plants draped over the top





AnythingWithAShell said:


> I use plant pots of all sizes too, but you can also use 'reptile specific' hides like exo terra ones and things like that. They look nice too, but are considerably more expensive :lol2:
> 
> One of my tanks has a whole fake ivy houseplant in there, and I have to comb through it to find the snails! They like hiding in there too.



I was looking at some of the reptile hides yesterday- Im just worried that they are pretty hard and that he will decide to fall onto it and crack his shell- However- I had not thought about covering it in fake plants/ivy...- Surely that would cushion his shell incase he does decide to have ago at parachuting down to earth!

How about a terracotta pot..? Covered in plastic plants/vines/ivy- That could be OK??

Thank Again Guys!!!


----------



## Krista

Skorps said:


> I was looking at some of the reptile hides yesterday- Im just worried that they are pretty hard and that he will decide to fall onto it and crack his shell- However- I had not thought about covering it in fake plants/ivy...- Surely that would cushion his shell incase he does decide to have ago at parachuting down to earth!
> 
> How about a terracotta pot..? Covered in plastic plants/vines/ivy- That could be OK??
> 
> Thank Again Guys!!!


Hi,

You could always bury half the plant pot and cover the top of it with your substrate. I have found this to work and if any of them decide to fall off then they land on the substrate rather than a pot!.....phew 

My Snails tend not to bother with the plastic plants....ungrateful hahahaha but they make the tank look better.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Must be strange having so few now. Have you got into the swing of preparing less food yet?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ive always had at least 100 adult snails (countless babies) so used to just make up a big bowl of food and dish it out between all the tanks. Took a while for my brain to realise I dont need t do that anymore lol, now im down to a handful of food.
> 
> Altho my girlfriends two year old daughter has some snails (7 juvie fulica, 3 albino fulica & 1 juvie albino retic) in her room so there are other snails floating around


----------



## Krista

Pleco07 said:


> AnythingWithAShell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be strange having so few now. Have you got into the swing of preparing less food yet?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ive always had at least 100 adult snails (countless babies) so used to just make up a big bowl of food and dish it out between all the tanks. Took a while for my brain to realise I dont need t do that anymore lol, now im down to a handful of food.
> 
> Altho my girlfriends two year old daughter has some snails (7 juvie fulica, 3 albino fulica & 1 juvie albino retic) in her room so there are other snails floating around
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask why you have downsized?
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pleco07

Krista said:


> Pleco07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask why you have downsized?
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I moved into my girlfriends house and dont have the space for them all. Wasnt just snails, sold a load of snakes, T's and millies too
Click to expand...


----------



## Krista

Pleco07 said:


> Krista said:
> 
> 
> 
> I moved into my girlfriends house and dont have the space for them all. Wasnt just snails, sold a load of snakes, T's and millies too
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Oh wow what a commitment...good for you :2thumb: and congrats, but oh how sad to move your beasties onto other loving homes.
> 
> New start...I wish you all the best.
> 
> Jingle Bells.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevepully

Pleco07 said:


> Krista said:
> 
> 
> 
> I moved into my girlfriends house and dont have the space for them all. Wasnt just snails, sold a load of snakes, T's and millies too
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I buy anymore my girlfriend may move out :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Pleco07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I buy anymore my girlfriend may move out :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Now is that a good thing or Bad? :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I keep buying beasties and my Husband is still here....:lol2::lol2::lol2:
> Mind you, he has said a *HUGE* no to Spiders....I think that is a bit mean myself!
> 
> Jingle Bells.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pleco07

Krista said:


> stevepully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, he has said a *HUGE* no to Spiders....I think that is a bit mean myself!
> 
> Jingle Bells.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have 13 tarantulas and was told I wasnt allowed to move in till I sold them all. Ive been allowed to keep 3, altho Im having t sell one of them soon too.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevepully

Krista said:


> stevepully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Now is that a good thing or Bad? :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snails or girlfriend .... um......thats a toughie :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Krista

Pleco07 said:


> Krista said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did have 13 tarantulas and was told I wasnt allowed to move in till I sold them all. Ive been allowed to keep 3, altho Im having t sell one of them soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Ahhhh I think that is very good of you to sell your collection:no1: and a small compromise of keeping three...soon to be two! She must be a very special Lady!
> 
> You'll find after you have done the Dishes; washed the floors, done the ironing and done the hoovering...you will be so knackered that all you will want to do is fall flat into a chair :lol2::lol2::lol2: with your beer!
> 
> *Stevepully*
> 
> Yeah hard bloody choice.....not sure who I would pick either.......:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:...hmmmm can we throw Beer into the equation as well? might make the choice easier and gain more Brucie bonus points! :lol2::lol2::lol2:...come on down.
> 
> Jingle Bells.
Click to expand...


----------



## Krista

Hi all,

Need a bit of advice....Cutting a long story short...My Father wants a Snail and I have said I will get him one. 
I intend to take the Snail down on the train with me rather than posting, only because I have never posted before and it's one of my of my older Fulica's that he is getting.

My question is what could I put said Snail into to transport it for five hours?
I want something that is comfortable and safe. I will be carrying it myself rather than putting it in a rucksack....which I would never do anyway.

Hmmm think I will have to get another fulica to put back in the tank :2thumb:

Any suggestions would be most welcome.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Pleco07

Krista said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a bit of advice....Cutting a long story short...My Father wants a Snail and I have said I will get him one.
> I intend to take the Snail down on the train with me rather than posting, only because I have never posted before and it's one of my of my older Fulica's that he is getting.
> 
> My question is what could I put said Snail into to transport it for five hours?
> I want something that is comfortable and safe. I will be carrying it myself rather than putting it in a rucksack....which I would never do anyway.
> 
> Hmmm think I will have to get another fulica to put back in the tank :2thumb:
> 
> Any suggestions would be most welcome.
> 
> Jingle Bells.


just put it in a plastic container (food tubs, get them from £shop) fill any leftover space with moss or coir. Same way as you would for posting, simple.


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Thanks that's great.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Anyone noticed the influx of snails on ebay all of a sudden? XD theres a lot of retics, and some Albopicta too that i wants now... lol


----------



## Krista

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Anyone noticed the influx of snails on ebay all of a sudden? XD theres a lot of retics, and some Albopicta too that i wants now... lol



Hi,

Just go for it ....you know the force is behind you )

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, I would were it not for the £6 postage, the lots of 5 and 10 retics and the immacs on there and the fact im pretty broke and the fact I need to get some more clothes cuz all mine are worn through lol, and the new viv I gotta get next month too lol. 

May have to anyway XD


----------



## Krista

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol, I would were it not for the £6 postage, the lots of 5 and 10 retics and the immacs on there and the fact im pretty broke and the fact I need to get some more clothes cuz all mine are worn through lol, and the new viv I gotta get next month too lol.
> 
> May have to anyway XD


Hi,

It's a HUGE BUMMER.....I've not much money left..boo hoooo and someone is selling Albino snails and I want them ....

Hmmmm I always want clothes.... you could borrow mine but you would real weird in them :lol2:

What are you going to put in your new fantastic shiny Viv?

Your quote at the Bottom " stay (sic) Maggots"...from Slipknot by any chance?

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

XD YES!!!! 

it's for my new boy corn snake, he's coming out his quarantine tub soon so will need his own viv. I'm already looking to sell one lizard cuz of sudden change in situation, cant really handle any more expenses lol. 

ohh I could? I'm sure they wouldn't fit! lol.


----------



## stevepully

A question about mites? Had a small mite problem a couple of weeks ago. Bought some Hypoaspis Miles and let them loose in the tank, never really saw them do much , now 2 weeks on and the snails have mites crawling all over them now I cant tell if they are bad mites or good mites. Will the Hypoaspis be able to fight them off even after this length of time or is it a possibility that these mites i'm seeing are the Hypoaspis. they seem white and fast but the closer I look, there may be some brown ones there too. Any advice? do I leave it for a week or so to see if there is an improvement or buy some more Hypoaspis ? These little critters are becoming the bain of my life!:devil:


----------



## Krista

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> XD YES!!!!
> 
> it's for my new boy corn snake, he's coming out his quarantine tub soon so will need his own viv. I'm already looking to sell one lizard cuz of sudden change in situation, cant really handle any more expenses lol.
> 
> ohh I could? I'm sure they wouldn't fit! lol.


Hi,

Sorry to hear that you have to sell one of your Lizards...must be a hard decision to make. I wouldn't like to make that one.

Nahhhh changed my mind about lending you my trousers.... My Dog told me that I had not to lend them to you.....cause you wet your bed! :lol2: :lol2:

Good luck finding a nice home for your Lizard.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> A question about mites? Had a small mite problem a couple of weeks ago. Bought some Hypoaspis Miles and let them loose in the tank, never really saw them do much , now 2 weeks on and the snails have mites crawling all over them now I cant tell if they are bad mites or good mites. Will the Hypoaspis be able to fight them off even after this length of time or is it a possibility that these mites i'm seeing are the Hypoaspis. they seem white and fast but the closer I look, there may be some brown ones there too. Any advice? do I leave it for a week or so to see if there is an improvement or buy some more Hypoaspis ? These little critters are becoming the bain of my life!:devil:



Hi,

God, that's real bad luck for you and your Snails. Might sound a stupid question but were the Hypoasis mite alive when you put them in and not sold dud ones?

The only reason I ask this is I thought they killed all the little mites on the Snail???

Best of luck getting rid of these nasties.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> A question about mites? Had a small mite problem a couple of weeks ago. Bought some Hypoaspis Miles and let them loose in the tank, never really saw them do much , now 2 weeks on and the snails have mites crawling all over them now I cant tell if they are bad mites or good mites. Will the Hypoaspis be able to fight them off even after this length of time or is it a possibility that these mites i'm seeing are the Hypoaspis. they seem white and fast but the closer I look, there may be some brown ones there too. Any advice? do I leave it for a week or so to see if there is an improvement or buy some more Hypoaspis ? These little critters are becoming the bain of my life!:devil:


Bad times dude. 

when I got mine, it said they go dormant for up to 3 months when theres no food, unless food surfaces, which they'll then eat, and repeat... so I'd think they'd still be in there. They should be able to eat pretty much any invasive mite and at least the eggs, but I'd think it would take time. Not sure, but Hyp. mites are to my knowledge white almost-round mites and are pretty quick. I occasionally see one or 2 in my 'pede tank and I put them in about 4 months ago. good luck though :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

The more i look at the mites the more im thinking they may be friendly. there are hundreds of them crawling around the tank. When i bought Hypoaspis i split them between 3 tanks. there is no sign of them in the other tanks but they are not heated. I think they have maybe after a couple of weeks reached a peak in their life cycle encouraged by a constant heat of 26-30degrees. Was reading they can live for up to 70 days with no food. They appear to be running over the snails shells but not too interested in their flesh. The snails are still active and feeding etc so I guess time will tell.
Without a microscope and an extensive knowledge of mite identification, looks like the only thing I can do is keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## alexGALS

boabloketony said:


> I'm not sure how old mine are matey as they were shipped to me from Prague. If I have babies before you then I'll send you some and you can owe me some albino fulcia? That sound ok to you? Gotta get the bloomin things breeding now though :lol2: Which is not as easy as I first thought :lol2:


 
- iv found that with two they breed but when there are more than 2 they dont tend to breed as they are always competing mayb u culd add more heat and just have to together for a few months ? xx


----------



## alexGALS

what would anyone suggest for posting baby GALS? as iv not done it before thanks


----------



## Krista

alexGALS said:


> what would anyone suggest for posting baby GALS? as iv not done it before thanks


Hi 

This is the reply I got from Pleco.....

"just put it in a plastic container (food tubs, get them from £shop) fill any leftover space with moss or coir. Same way as you would for posting, simple."

Also what I found when I have got mine through the post, is the container has a little food and tiny piece of Cuttle fish.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## alexGALS

ok thanks 
btw i read ur mite problem dont no if it is still a problem but iv read and tried , hemp seeds u can get for fishing that are dried mix up a porride with warm water and add the dried hemp seeds this tends to get rid of the parasites


----------



## stevepully

alexGALS said:


> ok thanks
> btw i read ur mite problem dont no if it is still a problem but iv read and tried , hemp seeds u can get for fishing that are dried mix up a porride with warm water and add the dried hemp seeds this tends to get rid of the parasites


Interesting thanks


----------



## alexGALS

*coir*

Does anyone no were to find coir substrate that isnt too expensive over than ebay i av tried garden shops with no luck , is it something you can buy in reptile shops?


----------



## Dusk

alexGALS said:


> ok thanks
> btw i read ur mite problem dont no if it is still a problem but iv read and tried , hemp seeds u can get for fishing that are dried mix up a porride with warm water and add the dried hemp seeds this tends to get rid of the parasites


That's great for internal parasites, but for mites diet won't do a thing, alas. You have to take them on directly.

Steve, when you buy predatory mites you get a mix of their life stages, so they'e not an instant fix, but they should keep working at the problem until it's sorted 

As for packing, I usually put food and cuttle in so in the event of a delay in transit, they're fully supplied for as long as Royal Mail takes to sort themselves out.


----------



## Krista

alexGALS said:


> Does anyone no were to find coir substrate that isnt too expensive over than ebay i av tried garden shops with no luck , is it something you can buy in reptile shops?


Hi

I got my Coir off ebay. item number 250587087413
It arrived very quickly and was well worth the money.

Jingle Bell :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Got my first clutch of Cepaea Nemoralis today.
















And took a few pics of my speedily growing Hadra Webbi last night. Was good to see them out of their shell. They are so shy.:flrt:


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Got my first clutch of Cepaea Nemoralis today.
> image
> image
> And took a few pics of my speedily growing Hadra Webbi last night. Was good to see them out of their shell. They are so shy.:flrt:
> image
> image


Hi Steve,

Ahhhh congrats on the eggs and lovely lovely Snails :flrt:

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## alexGALS

does anyone no or could give me any information on the snails which give birth to live young ? i was under the impression they layed eggs in their shell n the snails came out once hatched? thanks


----------



## stevepully

alexGALS said:


> does anyone no or could give me any information on the snails which give birth to live young ? i was under the impression they layed eggs in their shell n the snails came out once hatched? thanks


Achatina Iredalei definately give birth to live young and I think Subulina Octana give birth to a mix of eggs and live young. Hope this is some help


----------



## Dusk

They do produce soft-shelled eggs that they retain inside until they hatch - I think technically ovoviviparous is the term 

Achatina iredalei are the most commonly kept livebearer, although recently a second species, achatina zanzibarica, has become available.


----------



## alexGALS

thank you both , was a help , i only have fulica and supposed to be doing research on their reproduction and aftercare etc for college , thort make interesting if had live ones to


----------



## alexGALS

for my college course im doing habitats and have taken picture of my tank, have lookend on ebay but not finding many , didnt no if anyone had pics of their tanks who wouldnt mind them used as examples in a assignment


----------



## Dusk

I don't have any pics to hand, but the forums petsnails.proboards.com and supersails.proboards.com both have habitat sectios, and you can contact the owners of any pics that take your fancy to see if they mind you using them


----------



## stevepully

alexGALS said:


> for my college course im doing habitats and have taken picture of my tank, have lookend on ebay but not finding many , didnt no if anyone had pics of their tanks who wouldnt mind them used as examples in a assignment


I have some pics if they are still needed. If uou PM me your e-mail I will send you some.


----------



## Abi-snail

*6 diff. C. nemoralis in my front hedge*

I was just staring vacantly out of the window trying to get phone reception when I spotted several C. nemoralis sliming around in the hedge under the window. I couldn't contain my excitment (hopefully some fellow moluscophiles will understand) and rushed outside armed with a plastic tub. In next to no time I'd collected 6 different polymorphisms (all in one hedge!). 0, 1, 3 and 5 banded were represented and white, yellow and pink (with varying band numbers or no bands). I had to share with someone who'd appreciate this. I may have just confirmed my insanity to the neighbour I just showed a tub full of snails to. Plus, they're the first snails I've seen at all since I moved here in December (only just emerged from hibernation). I've put them back now but I'll have another look and take some photos once I've got some batteries for my camera.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Awesome lol. I wanna get me some other the other polymorphs of em, only got the 5 babys atm... wanna get a pair of each XD


----------



## Krista

Abi-snail said:


> I was just staring vacantly out of the window trying to get phone reception when I spotted several C. nemoralis sliming around in the hedge under the window. I couldn't contain my excitment (hopefully some fellow moluscophiles will understand) and rushed outside armed with a plastic tub. In next to no time I'd collected 6 different polymorphisms (all in one hedge!). 0, 1, 3 and 5 banded were represented and white, yellow and pink (with varying band numbers or no bands). I had to share with someone who'd appreciate this. I may have just confirmed my insanity to the neighbour I just showed a tub full of snails to. Plus, they're the first snails I've seen at all since I moved here in December (only just emerged from hibernation). I've put them back now but I'll have another look and take some photos once I've got some batteries for my camera.


Hi,

Sharing you excitment...:2thumb: that must have been like finding gold! how nice and you put them back:no1:....looking forward to the pics.

Don't worry my next doors think I am mad as well....:crazy: They are great, and take any deliveries of Snails in for me.

Thanks for sharing.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Abi-snail said:


> I was just staring vacantly out of the window trying to get phone reception when I spotted several C. nemoralis sliming around in the hedge under the window. I couldn't contain my excitment (hopefully some fellow moluscophiles will understand) and rushed outside armed with a plastic tub. In next to no time I'd collected 6 different polymorphisms (all in one hedge!). 0, 1, 3 and 5 banded were represented and white, yellow and pink (with varying band numbers or no bands). I had to share with someone who'd appreciate this. I may have just confirmed my insanity to the neighbour I just showed a tub full of snails to. Plus, they're the first snails I've seen at all since I moved here in December (only just emerged from hibernation). I've put them back now but I'll have another look and take some photos once I've got some batteries for my camera.


Lucky you!! *quietly seeths with jealousy*

I haven't found a single live one around here. Hmph.


----------



## Lee2211

I just redid my larger rescues tanks and used about half of the Coir I got off eBay.

However, I think I'm going to need some pointers on easier and quicker ways to break it all up. It took me at least two hours and I'm going to have to add some more tomorrow because I didn't get enough in :/
However on the mite front luckily it looks all clear. The rescues have been clear for two weeks and I'll monitor them closely, but I gave them a huugeee clean out and a quick shower to make sure. Hopefully all is well, and in a few days I'm going to have to start stocking up because I'm going to be posting an aweful lot of snails soon (weather permiting). 
Some of them are growing well to, and the larger ones are exercising their love darts which is a good sign. 

I remember when I thought my Jadatzi was getting his out, turns out it looks nothing like the one on my beast of a rescue (6.5" shell length!)

Right, well ^ That's a bit of an essay isn't it? But I haven't been on The Snail Thread for a while


----------



## Krista

Hi 

Glad to hear that the Mite problem is sorted...phew....:2thumb:

I found my Coir broke up so easily using my hands. No sawing needed etc.....have you tried putting a saw to it?
Did you get the £10.80 bag?
I have found that the Smaller blocks were like bricks and did need a lot of work breaking it up.

Hope you find an easier way to attack it.....good luck.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Howdy dudes and dudettes 

I've been neglectful of The Snail Thread again :blush:

But, my immacs have finally laid. They didn't bury them though :hmm: Luckily they didn't dry out. I have my doubts whether I'll get anything from them though.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

With the Coir, don't you just add water and allow to swell before it crumbles in the hand?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Whosthedaddy said:


> With the Coir, don't you just add water and allow to swell before it crumbles in the hand?


Think so, but these blocks are huge, and it would take hours. You'd also probably end up with way more than you needed, and it's easier to store it in block form.

It's easier to just break it up and mix the water in, takes literally minutes


----------



## Whosthedaddy

It is expensive but so much cleaner than the top soil Ive used before in my viv. I've also noticed that if my rep flicks a load into the water, rather than being a thick brown soup, the coir sinks to the bottom rather than staying in suspension.

Need to get quite a few 480g bricks today to fill a 6x2 viv! Bulk buying could be on the cards soon.


----------



## Lee2211

I did, I cut off smaller blocks with a knife then poured on water, and it took forever to break up. I tried braking it up when it was dry then adding the water to it when it was a powder, still took forever. Hmmm, seems I going to have to get tactical on this soil :devil:

I'll find a way. Yeah I did buy the £10.80 one. 
I'm so proud of myself, loads of people have said they want some snails so that's about 30 or 40 of them sold.

When I post them, can I use Coir, or do I have to buy Spaghnum Moss?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Whosthedaddy said:


> It is expensive but so much cleaner than the top soil Ive used before in my viv. I've also noticed that if my rep flicks a load into the water, rather than being a thick brown soup, the coir sinks to the bottom rather than staying in suspension.
> 
> Need to get quite a few 480g bricks today to fill a 6x2 viv! Bulk buying could be on the cards soon.


It's brilliantly cleaner. Much better for holding the humidity too, without ever resembling muddy! 

As for expensive, have you seen this? 

Organic Coir Coco Peat Bales X2--Expands to 130 litres on eBay (end time 27-Mar-10 15:49:51 GMT)

It's where we've all got it, for our many many tanks. I could never afford it for all the tanks I have either, hence why I just used the tortoises' topsoil


----------



## Krista

Lee2211 said:


> I did, I cut off smaller blocks with a knife then poured on water, and it took forever to break up. I tried braking it up when it was dry then adding the water to it when it was a powder, still took forever. Hmmm, seems I going to have to get tactical on this soil :devil:
> 
> I'll find a way. Yeah I did buy the £10.80 one.
> I'm so proud of myself, loads of people have said they want some snails so that's about 30 or 40 of them sold.
> 
> When I post them, can I use Coir, or do I have to buy Spaghnum Moss?



Hi,

Stick at it, it's worth it in the end. 
Wow you have sold all those Snails....good for you :2thumb:
You'll be busy at the post office.

Most of my Snails have came in Coir with food and Cuttle fish. However, there have been a few that have arrived in Moss. All in all I have found that receiving the both were just as good as each other....

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Well, I rescued 109, sadly two hatchlings died.
So I have 107, but 5 I'm keeping, because they're nice and big and have pretty shells.
So that's 102, I've sold about 30 I reckon, and I'll probably wait a while before I sell the rest because they're a bit small.

I think I might use Coir, considering I've got a ton of it 

The rescues I'm keeping laid eggs last night! About 400 of them! I was sooo excited, little eggs that were sort of yellowy in colour. I thought about feeding them to my goldfish, but they're a bit small so I'll wait untill I move them to their bigger tank and try then.
Also my Rodatzi is 6 months old today! Happy half-birthday to him


----------



## Abi-snail

*Viv substrate & new snail pics*

I use woodland chips (I think it's called something like that) from Homebase. Came in a 20L bag. Meant as mulch type stuff to retain moisture in flower beds. As I've said before, Snaily's around 10 years old and still going strong so I guess this choice of substrate's fine. Never heard of anyone else using it. Less "muddy" and messy than compost, which was what I used at first. Doesn't make a sticky mess up the sides of the viv like compost. And I keep my snails in a propagator (little greenhouse for growing seedlings). The lid is clamped down with "bulldog" clips. They did escape once before I did that. I have a heat mat under about a third of the base. I use one of those rock-looking reptile bowls to keep their food from making a mess. And there's an aquarium decoration of drift wood in there for them to slime around and under. Plus a couple of cuttle bones. You can see the set up in my pic of my 2 new albino A. fulica.


----------



## Abi-snail

*C nemoralis*

I've put some pictures in the "Snails" album on my profile, of some of the banded snails I collected (again) from my garden. Think they're C nemoralis but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. Don't know how to put photos in a post.
:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

Abi-snail said:


> I've put some pictures in the "Snails" album on my profile, of some of the banded snails I collected (again) from my garden. Think they're C nemoralis but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. Don't know how to put photos in a post.
> :2thumb:


These....









Right cick on pic, go to properties, copy the URL, when posting click the 'insert image' button and paste code, then press enter.
Or open a photobucket account, same kind of method, just that the codes are given to you (no need right click them)


----------



## Abi-snail

Thanks. That pictures probably the only one that's in focus anyway.

Had a look at some of your beasties. Cool! Cute slings.


----------



## Abi-snail

*Trying (again) to put photo in post*


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> These....
> image
> 
> Right cick on pic, go to properties, copy the URL, when posting click the 'insert image' button and paste code, then press enter.
> Or open a photobucket account, same kind of method, just that the codes are given to you (no need right click them)


That pic has C. nemoralis and C. hortensis in it. The nemoralis have the dark lip, the hortensis the white lip 



Abi-snail said:


> image


That's a nemoralis.

Edit: Meant to say, they're lovely. We never get the different colours here. Always the banded, brown or occasionally I see a yellow one


----------



## Krista

*Heeeeeelllllpppppp*

Hi all,

I know this might sound a dumb question but could someone answer it for me......Do snails need other Snail company or can they be on there own?

I am off Home tomorrow (Easter Break :jump and will be taking one of my Older Fulica's with me as a gift for my Father.....but it had just occured to me that ...do they need company? I have grouped all my other Snails....so am a little concerned now as I certainly do not want my Father to have a sad Snail!!!!!

Jingle Bells


----------



## Pleco07

Krista said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this might sound a dumb question but could someone answer it for me......Do snails need other Snail company or can they be on there own?
> 
> I am off Home tomorrow (Easter Break :jump and will be taking one of my Older Fulica's with me as a gift for my Father.....but it had just occured to me that ...do they need company? I have grouped all my other Snails....so am a little concerned now as I certainly do not want my Father to have a sad Snail!!!!!
> 
> Jingle Bells


Snails dont _need_ company but I have noticed that snails kept singularly are a lot less active than those kept in groups more so for older snails.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Pleco07 said:


> Snails dont _need_ company but I have noticed that snails kept singularly are a lot less active than those kept in groups more so for older snails.


I was going to say the same thing


----------



## Abi-snail

*snail company*

I've noticed that too. I thought Snaily (my 10 year old fulica) was on his way out. Very inactive and retracting for ages at a time. Then I got my 2 new babies and he/she's really perked up and is charging around.


----------



## Ferret1959

benjo said:


> i'v rejoined the snail club! got some nice gals, guessing a.f, for free off a good friend on here. have about 15 2cm-4cm snails. i havent had them for 2 possibly 3 years when my 4 adults died of old age.


They may have been free Benjo but I thought you were going to cover the postage when you got paid?

It's been a while and you may have missed my pms but an explanation would be nice.:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ooh dear....

*Achatina varicosa*



anyone seen/heard of any? got any?  their awesome


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ooh dear....
> 
> *Achatina varicosa*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone seen/heard of any? got any?  their awesome


Good luck mate they're like the holy grail!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

XD i see lol. I want some... their so cool XD any reason their so rare? or that a dumb question? lol


----------



## Krista

Hi

Thanks for the replies.

I ended taking two down with me and so glad I did. Now I am two down  but I will wait for some to come my way.

My Parents are delighted with them. My Mum sat and gave me a run down on Snail activity from last night :roll2h well I know they will be WELL LOOKED AFTER......hahahha

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## fitlikeloon

*Snails wanted*

Hi, 

im new to this and my nephew wants to start looking after snails, i have a tank, all i need is snails of course and what else do i need to look after them?

how much are the snails and where can i get them?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Dusk

fitlikeloon said:


> im new to this and my nephew wants to start looking after snails, i have a tank, all i need is snails of course and what else do i need to look after them?
> 
> how much are the snails and where can i get them?


You mightneed to be more specific about what snails you're looking for  Native British ones? Giant African? There're lots of species of both


----------



## fitlikeloon

Hi Thanks for reply, 

To be honest im not sure where to start, what would be easiest to look after, imagine giant african grow quite a bit larger than native british?

If i could find out more info in respect to types and where to get them i can take things forward.

Thanks



Dusk said:


> You mightneed to be more specific about what snails you're looking for  Native British ones? Giant African? There're lots of species of both


----------



## Dusk

fitlikeloon said:


> To be honest im not sure where to start, what would be easiest to look after, imagine giant african grow quite a bit larger than native british?
> 
> If i could find out more info in respect to types and where to get them i can take things forward.


You can check out Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more... for some species information. Most of the GALS are much bigger then natives. You might be best starting with achatina fulica - a very hardy African species that reach a decent size and don't have any specific requirements to meet other than food, calcium and moisture 

You can find some on eBay or there might be people on this thread selling some. You can get them in petshops sometimes, but they tend to be more expensive and usually not looked after by people who understand their needs.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'd recommend fulica too  easy as counting to 3 to keep, and get to a nice size...

Incidentally, I happen to have a fair few that would like some new homes.... 

XD


----------



## Lee2211

I have many for sale.
They are rescues and desperately need a new home.
I'd only charge for postage

EDIT: Sorry TheMetaphysicalNinja, didn't see your post :/


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol no worries


----------



## Lee2211

Scratch what I said, you got there first


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I got more eggs! This time in my yellow shell tank 

But I don't know whether they're from the 2 Rodatzi, the Jadatzi, or one of each :lol2: Will have to wait and see what colour body they have if/when they hatch and grow on a bit


----------



## alexGALS

I have some can give u details tomo


----------



## stevepully

Ive just seen my Cepaea Nemoralis laying yet another clutch of eggs, must have around 200+ eggs now. If they hatch Im gonna have a load of babies!:no1: 
Ive also been given a new 4' glass tank and a 2'6" tank. Will be constructing another stand for them over easter, then Ive got some Megalabulimous Oblongus coming my way. 

What a month, Oh the excitement!


----------



## Krista

Hi 

Snailie love is in the air dum di dum di dum di duuuuummmmmm.


Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

stevepully said:


> Ive just seen my Cepaea Nemoralis laying yet another clutch of eggs, must have around 200+ eggs now. If they hatch Im gonna have a load of babies!:no1:
> Ive also been given a new 4' glass tank and a 2'6" tank. Will be constructing another stand for them over easter, then Ive got some Megalabulimous Oblongus coming my way.
> 
> What a month, Oh the excitement!


Oh yay!  <3 megas


----------



## stevepully

Dusk said:


> Oh yay!  <3 megas


Yeah Peter is going to send them out on the 12th as I'm off work till then and want to make sure I'm there for delivery as I don't trust the post this week with the bank holiday ! I'm not risking any accidents with them as they're pretty pricey!:2thumb: Can't wait, that will be my most wanted finally acheived.:2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

My personal snails have mites. Grrr.
I got rid of the mites off my rescue snails and now mine have them!
Great, they've started to eat their shells and I think they're seriously ill. I swear I'm going to blast every single mite I can see!


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime

what doese it mean when snail seal themselves up?


----------



## Lee2211

They've gone into hibernation probably.
Get some luke warm water in a bowl, rest your snail in. Clean out the tank completely, put some fresh substrate and food in there and either turn up the heat if it's too cold or make it damper if it's not humid enough.
Keep an eye on it though, it should come out after a while but you'll have to be patient. Good luck


----------



## Dusk

Crown Prince Of Crime said:


> what doese it mean when snail seal themselves up?


That the conditions aren't right and they plan on sleeping until things improve 

Usually it's too little humidity, but occasionally they seal up because they're too cold or they're feeling underfed.

Check the humidity and the temperature of the tank, that usually shows what needs fixing.


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime

thanks for the replies. I feed them with their faveorite food - cucumber, everyday and allways have cutlefish bone in their, so I think it need to be warmer in their. Which watt range is apropriate for thr snails?


----------



## Dusk

Crown Prince Of Crime said:


> thanks for the replies. I feed them with their faveorite food - cucumber, everyday and allways have cutlefish bone in their, so I think it need to be warmer in their. Which watt range is apropriate for thr snails?


Cucumber isn't a very good diet - they love it but it's very low in nutrients, you might try varying it and their general health should improve.

As to temperature - what species are they, how big is the tank, what material is it made of, what is the general temperature outside the tank and how much are you trying to raise it? 

It's worth investing in a thermometer - a cheap glass one for aquariums is perfectly servicable.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah what Dusk said.
Snails need a varied diet to keep their interest, and it makes for happier healthier and more active snails. Try things like courgette or sweet potatoe, apples but not too often and mine like little chunks of cheese occasionly. Little treats once a week and nice warm baths make my snails happier, so why not try it yourself! But each snail has it's own taste so they make like different things to what other peoples do. Mine for instance don't like carrot or broccoli but if you try it, yours might.


----------



## Gaby's_zoo

Can you really give them cheese??? I thought it was just fruit and veg and dandelion leaves. I also read on ebay that one of the sellers gives theirs chicken, 

Any help on this would be good please. 

Thank you 


Emma x


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime

I personally dont feed this to my snails, but I read in a book that they like to have a tiny amount of beer! 

Is this true?, can you feed african land snails beer?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I've read somewhere that you can give them cooked meat, but I personally haven't done it, so not sure. Not sure about cheese either. But beer is good.  Very shallow dish though.


----------



## Lee2211

Crown Prince Of Crime said:


> I personally dont feed this to my snails, but I read in a book that they like to have a tiny amount of beer!
> 
> Is this true?, can you feed african land snails beer?





Gaby's_zoo said:


> Can you really give them cheese??? I thought it was just fruit and veg and dandelion leaves. I also read on ebay that one of the sellers gives theirs chicken,
> 
> Any help on this would be good please.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Emma x


Cheese is fine for snails as long as it doesn't contain high amounts of salt and isn't fed regularly. I feed my snails little lumps of cheese about every two weeks. Some people believe it's supposed to make them breed better.

And yes beer is also OK for snails. I dip my finger in a bit of Budweiser and they suck it off. 
Like I said though, some snails might not eat it and some might. It just depends of what they like, which you wont find out until you try it.


----------



## janeb

hi my snails have lice ones has already died. currently bathing the others and cleaning tanks what else should i do need help asap


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

first things first, wash everything out... tank, snails, the works. Change substrate. 

If you can, isolate the snails affected in as clean as possible tubs. 

change all the substrate etc, keep the snails in ideally I'd say a substrate free tub, with something easy to clean in instead, bathing them until the mites go

the one thats already died, sure it hasnt just started estivating? one nearly fooled me by doing that the other day. best to be sure lol

good luck


----------



## janeb

hi thanks doing that now no the one thats dead its dead the mites or lice seamed to be eating it! i have washed all the snails seams like all of them have it and placed them in a tank with water and lettuce and cuttle with no substrate going to get a heat mat under now any thing i have missed?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yeah they will do... most likely they all will yeah, mites spread quickly...
Erm... you'll need to keep the quarantined snails and tank uber clean so the mites die off, only other thing can think of is getting some hypatosis (sp.) mits, they eat other, less nice, mites.


----------



## Lee2211

I've just had this problem.
The first thing you should now is, harmful mites live off the lung cavity of your snails. At best this will only irritate your snails at worst it will kill them.

This is what I did.
Emptied out the tank, thoroughly clean it, qaurentine the snails and bath them every day and check for mites.
I did this untill I couldn't see mites for two weeks. 
I've now moved my snails back on to soil and they have been mite free for three weeks.

Some times this works, others it doesn't. Keep an eye on them and if it doesn't seem to be working buy some predatory mites that will eat the harmful mites.

Good luck, I hope your snails are OK


----------



## Gaby's_zoo

where do the snails get the mites from in the first place? and i've never seen any so what do i look for??


----------



## Lee2211

I'm not sure where they come from but just do checks on your snail.
I pick mine up every day to make sure they've not lost weight, I check to see their eating properly and I look at their breathing hole for signs of mites. I also make sure they're acting themselves. 
Not all these are checks for mites but more like general illness and such, which can help.


----------



## Gaby's_zoo

OK, now I feel stupid, where is the breathing hole?? I do check them over everyday, wash their shells once a week with warm water and a soft brush which they seem to like.

But not really sure what I should be looking for?

Can fulica have the same colour shell but different colour bodies? I have 4 of my own and am looking after 2 from school. mine have a darker body than the schools', which also have a slightly more yellow shell at the new growth.

All help really appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Gaby's_zoo said:


> OK, now I feel stupid, where is the breathing hole?? I do check them over everyday, wash their shells once a week with warm water and a soft brush which they seem to like.
> 
> But not really sure what I should be looking for?
> 
> Can fulica have the same colour shell but different colour bodies? I have 4 of my own and am looking after 2 from school. mine have a darker body than the schools', which also have a slightly more yellow shell at the new growth.
> 
> All help really appreciated,
> 
> Thank you


If you turn the snail over, theres a opening in the membrane or whatever its called lol, thats it. its more obvious on bigger snails : victory:

Just do what seems sensible, check them visually, mites and things are usually noticeable if they turn up, their behavior is a dead give away somethings wrong too usually. 

Fulica can come in a massive variety of colors... all depends on so many things... none of mine are the same color lol. then theres the albino ones... :whistling2:


----------



## Gaby's_zoo

OK thanks alot will have a look see if I can see it when I bath them tomorrow, what do mites look like?? headlice flea type things?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

pretty much yeah... Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Mites


----------



## janeb

hi all the snails seamed to be well over night well they have moved and eaten. im worried about my margis tho they aint really moved alot cant see any mites on them at the min


----------



## Lee2211

Mites tend to be obvious as you can see them moving in and out of the breathing hole if your snail is unfortunate enough to have them.

Yeah on my biggest Fulica (6inch shell length) the breathing hole is big enough to put my thumb in!

Good luck with the mites and I hope your Margis are OK


----------



## stevepully

Time Snail | Online Games

Found this game and thought I'd share it with my fellow snalies!:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

oh... dear... lord... lol.


----------



## Krista

stevepully said:


> Time Snail | Online Games
> 
> Found this game and thought I'd share it with my fellow snalies!:2thumb:


Hi,
:lol2: woooo hardest game I have ever played!

Jingle Bells.


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> oh... dear... lord... lol.


I never said it was good:lol2: A friend reccomended it to me as she knows i love snails.


----------



## Lee2211

Haha, nice one Steve


----------



## Pleco07

Got another clutch from my L. flammea. Im yet to dig them out but as they have laid them at the side of the tank I can clearly see them. Theres about 10, probably. :2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen

wow you go away from the thread and bam it goes up a 100 pages or so
not that thats a bad thing just don't think be able to read it all but i do love snaily pics :2thumb:

I'm now having the joy of possible having a mite problem, basically i can see little white dots about the size of pin. first saw them last week and thought i dealt with it asI gave snails bath and threw out all bedding and food but week later i can see some again. I can't think of anything else to do and the weird thing is i can't see any on the snails, I keep finding them on food and in substrate.
Is there anything else i can do to help get rid?
could it be bedding? i use coconut fibre and the shrag moss

sorry for bothering people as i know this has probably been answered several times before
thanks all really wanna get it sorted as trying to fight temptation of getting more


----------



## DarkCarmen

almost forgot had some nice finds in the garden recently but thought best to leave outside away from mites.
one was a big common garden snail who i found hiding in plant pot.
seemed to have fun exploring my hand.
and i found a very pretty slug in compost bin it was a kind of dull yellow with brown very nice colour, sadly couldn't reach in to get it, will keep an eye out for that in future


----------



## Lee2211

If they aren't on the snails then I doubt they're harmful mites. They're most likely something like Springtails or similar. I'm sorry I don't know the details and someone will be along to correct me sooner or later.
But I shouldn't worry about it. I've been having serious mite problems lately and I was told that if they aren't on the snails and are showing the same signs as yours then they're nothing to worry about.

Hope this helps


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey guys, been in hospital all last week & only just catching up with internet land, anything interesting happened in snail-world??

I finally found some native snails!! Well, Mum found them for me whilst I was away as she knew I wanted some - she popped them in with the baby GALs, but now they're in their own little faunarium. I can't decide if they're C. hortenis or C. nemoralia though, I'm leaning towards the latter - but I'll get some pics in the next few days so you guys can give me a hand deciding.

Needless to say I came home to a tonne of fulica eggs & the adults all in need of a bath, but I think I'm all sorted again now - except for the aquatic snails, I'm not supposed to be lifiting anything so water changes are a bit impossible atm.


----------



## Leliel

my OH's solitary GAL has laid some eggs :-O will they be fertalised? or should i throw them? theres about 11 whole ones and one smooshed one. we have had 'him' since december, he was in a large colony, but has been alone since.


----------



## stevepully

Exciting times in Snail Land
Fulicas are getting it on as usual








C. Nemoralis are laying, (6th Clutch in 2 weeks)








The first batch hatched yesterday:flrt:








Jadatzi are looking good








And the H. Webbi are growing up to be some lovely snails








But on a sad note, one of my Jades is poorly and recieving lots of TLC. Got everything crossed for him.


----------



## stevepully

As If one poorly snail was bad enough. Woke up this morning to discover one of my Fulicas has a torn mantle, he has never grown properly and is the least active of the bunch and I fear the worst. The quarantined jade has retracted right back into its shell also. Its not looking good. I noticed yesterday that he only had one black eye dot instead of two. I'm wondering if he is partialy sighted and these ilnesses may be a sign of natural selection due to genetic deficiencies, Thinking of how related captive bred snails are possibly in-bred through many generations.
Just a thought?!
Didnt know looking after snails was such a roller coaster ride! One day you marvel at exciting new born babies then the next you have to deal with some of your favourite characters dying at such a young age.
If my Fulica goes it will be the end of the fab 4 leaving only John paul and george.
Get well soon Ringo!


----------



## Lee2211

Aww, yeah get well soon Ringo.

A lot has been happening CoinOperatedGirl  My snails had and are now recovering from mites, I rescued and am selling about 90 Fulica babies and lots of other very exciting and sad things in the world of snails. Welcome back and I hope you get better soon


----------



## stevepully

Poorly Jade is eating calcium now. I hope he's going to be ok


----------



## Pleco07

Leliel said:


> my OH's solitary GAL has laid some eggs :-O will they be fertalised? or should i throw them? theres about 11 whole ones and one smooshed one. we have had 'him' since december, he was in a large colony, but has been alone since.


If it was in a large group before then yes they will probably be fertile. Snails can hold out for ages before finally laying. Assuming its an Achatina fulica (most commonly kept GAL) then its a pretty small clutch, there will propbably be some more on the way. Snails rarely self-fertilize but it does happen, although in this case they will probably have been fertilized by others snails previous.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

^.^ 

I found me a snail-y person on the interweb with lots of snails I quite want XD

At the moment my shopping list is at Immac's, zanzibrica, a few more tigers, and one I've not heard of before but looks very nice, puylaerti ...

Can see this adding up quite quickly :whistling2:

Awell, I'll be happy if I can get em all :2thumb:

Hows everyone else doing? My 2 jades seem to have got very sluggish recently, not sure whats going on with them... theirs no mites or anything noticeable, gunna give heating them a little more a go, only they've been fine until now... hm.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I might be able to help you with the Immacs  Am hoping my clutch will hatch, but not sure :hmm:

Do you want any C. marginella? I'm getting an ever growing colony of them, so will hopefully start selling some shortly  Spread them about!


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I might be able to help you with the Immacs  Am hoping my clutch will hatch, but not sure :hmm:
> 
> Do you want any C. marginella? I'm getting an ever growing colony of them, so will hopefully start selling some shortly  Spread them about!


I will be interested in some C. marginella. Anyone interested in C. Nemoralis? Got loads of eggs, probably brown/orange and yellow wont be ready for a couple of months though as they are such small babies.


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ^.^
> 
> I found me a snail-y person on the interweb with lots of snails I quite want XD
> 
> At the moment my shopping list is at Immac's, zanzibrica, a few more tigers, and one I've not heard of before but looks very nice, puylaerti ...
> 
> Can see this adding up quite quickly :whistling2:
> 
> Awell, I'll be happy if I can get em all :2thumb:


Tell me about it I'm paying £120 for 3 Megalabulimus Oblongus, theres still about 5 more species I'm after!


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> tell me about it i'm paying £120 for 3 megalabulimus oblongus, theres still about 5 more species i'm after!


omg  !


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

stevepully said:


> I will be interested in some C. marginella. Anyone interested in C. Nemoralis? Got loads of eggs, probably brown/orange and yellow wont be ready for a couple of months though as they are such small babies.


Cool 

I got a load of nemoralis babies too, from my plain yellow ones. I find them tricky to raise from hatchlings though. I've had a few clutches, and very few survivors


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I might be able to help you with the Immacs  Am hoping my clutch will hatch, but not sure :hmm:
> 
> Do you want any C. marginella? I'm getting an ever growing colony of them, so will hopefully start selling some shortly  Spread them about!


I'm up for anything  lol do lemme know if you have any though  I've only managed to find 4 so far lol, Dusk has a pair on here too though, but yeahh, im interested lol. And yes to the C. marginella too :mf_dribble: 



stevepully said:


> Tell me about it I'm paying £120 for 3 Megalabulimus Oblongus, theres still about 5 more species I'm after!


:gasp::gasp::gasp: that is... um... a lot!!! note to self: never want those :whistling2:
No idea what my list with this lass is gunna set me back yet, she's still "contacting suppliers" about when they'll be ready, as their babies at the moment, just hatched as it were. Hopefully she'll be able to supply me with everything I'm after in the future though :whistling2:

Anyone else seen the Tiger eggs on ebay? i was tempted... but whats the hatch rate gunna be like after going through the post?

Steve, if you've got any of the other polymorphisms then I'm very interested  only have the common yellow's at the moment. 

Dawn... that's lame  any ideas why? or just one of those things?


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Cool
> 
> I got a load of nemoralis babies too, from my plain yellow ones. I find them tricky to raise from hatchlings though. I've had a few clutches, and very few survivors


Ive had 6 clutches laid from both my brown and yellow ones, so far only one clutch has hatched. about 20 babies so far.With all those eggs there's got to be a few survivors?!:2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> My 2 jades seem to have got *very sluggish *recently, not sure whats going on with them... theirs no mites or anything noticeable, gunna give heating them a little more a go, only they've been fine until now... hm.


Was that pun intended??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



stevepully said:


> Anyone interested in C. Nemoralis? Got loads of eggs, probably brown/orange and yellow wont be ready for a couple of months though as they are such small babies.


*rasies hand* Me!Me!Me!

Ok guys, my two newbies - Norma & Norman - as named by my Dad.

C. nemoralis or C. hortensis??? I'm still leaning towards the latter to be honest....



















& one more because it's cute. These guys really aren't shy at all.


----------



## stevepully

I would probably say they are C. hortensis because they have a white lip on their shell instead of a black one. Although C. Nemoralis have white lip until they reach adulthood, just to confuse us! Lovely markings, lets hope they lay lots of eggs:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

:hmm: still not seeing the fascination with natives, all i need to do is walk to the end of my road and there is a group of trees that obviously attract them, there is all the colours and patterns on them.

Steve, £120 on megas...if had the money I so would. Keep us posted im super interested in how you get on with them.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Was that pun intended??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: no! though now you point it out...

Yes, yes it was. all worship my comic genius. :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pleco07 said:


> :hmm: still not seeing the fascination with natives, all i need to do is walk to the end of my road and there is a group of trees that obviously attract them, there is all the colours and patterns on them.


Neither did I, but they're sooo friendly, at least mine are. You can (apparantley! I haven't) find so many different colours & markings within just one species & most of all - they're FREE!



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :lol2: no! though now you point it out...
> 
> Yes, yes it was. all worship my comic genius. :whistling2:


:notworthy::notworthy:



stevepully said:


> I would probably say they are C. hortensis because they have a white lip on their shell instead of a black one. Although C. Nemoralis have white lip until they reach adulthood, just to confuse us! Lovely markings, lets hope they lay lots of eggs:2thumb::2thumb:


How confusing :hmm: I'm gonna go with hortensis for now & see if they change.


----------



## Krista

Hi,

I have noticed yesterday and today that there have been tiny little fly things in Two of my Snails tanks. 
I killed them when I saw them walking on the substrate....bloody things. 

Are these largeish Fruit Flies or are they something to be concerned about? I have checked all the Snails and they look mite free....Advice would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Jingle Bells.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

fruitfly things probably, my tanks get them occasionally, never been a problem


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> fruitfly things probably, my tanks get them occasionally, never been a problem


I hate them I hate them I hate them I hate them! :devil:

I hate them, by the way. No matter how vigilant I am, they do crop up sometimes. I enjoy killing them. 

I hate them.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I hate them I hate them I hate them I hate them! :devil:
> 
> I hate them, by the way. No matter how vigilant I am, they do crop up sometimes. I enjoy killing them.
> 
> I hate them.


:lol2: 

Take it you don't get on with them then? must be your local ones... ours are quite partial to intelligent conversation from time to time :whistling2: 

I'm not vigilant about anything XD but still rarely get them... 

whats everyones snail-y food expenses like these days? just did another shop for mine, just over £5 ... pretty sure they eat more than the beardie together lol.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Take it you don't get on with them then? must be your local ones... ours are quite partial to intelligent conversation from time to time :whistling2:
> 
> I'm not vigilant about anything XD but still rarely get them...
> 
> whats everyones snail-y food expenses like these days? just did another shop for mine, just over £5 ... pretty sure they eat more than the beardie together lol.


:lol2: I only need to see one single little fly, and I'm jumping about the room clapping my hands together really hard, each time hoping that I'll see a squished fly when I look down at them....

They laid eggs in one of my tanks. Minging horrible f:censor:s. Hence I am now well onto my second block of coir, since I had to change _all_ the tanks...


----------



## stevepully

I've got an empty 4 ft tank and no money to fill it yet:sad: Anyway thats what I get for blowing it all on crazy expensive snails. I'm thinking maybe some Ovums in there eventually, I've got some suts at the moment and really love margies. 

I think my food bill is roughly £5-£10 a week.

Flies are definately minging but I'd have them any day instead of mites!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> I've got an empty 4 ft tank and no money to fill it yet:sad: Anyway thats what I get for blowing it all on crazy expensive snails. I'm thinking maybe some Ovums in there eventually, I've got some suts at the moment and really love margies.
> 
> I think my food bill is roughly £5-£10 a week.
> 
> Flies are definately minging but I'd have them any day instead of mites!



:lol2: can just imagine that XD 

Orrrr.... you could give meee that 4 foot tank and I could put ovum's in it and you could enjoy seeing them via photo stream  

Yes, that is what you get, they were some immensely expensive snails!!!
Got me some suts and margies from Dusk, gotta love em  (thankyee Dusk!)

The Brixton snails... ????

Are they still being sold in brixton? 
I ask simply because it might be worth going and checking this out next time I'm up there, and if theres a chance of saving some Tigers, I'm up for it (I know shouldn't fiance them... but to my knowledge there's a limit on the number they can bring in, and if some of those manage to go to a nice home, the better eh?)

So yeah.. ??


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. 
My Snails are due for an upgrade so off to Staples tomorrow, so will put in fresh Coir and ditch the old stuff. These little flies came when I got a tub for recycling the old fruit and Veg grrrr bloody opened the lid and loads flew out and I've had them ever since grrrrr. 

I Take out the old food every day but obviously that's not helping.:devil:

I must say they are a pain in the backside but great to squash...die you little F:censor:s Diiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee

I have never counted up how much my Snails cost me food wise.....Being a veg family there is always a large source kicking about. However, I am going to be growing my own this year...patio tubs etc...well hoping.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :lol2: can just imagine that XD
> 
> Orrrr.... you could give meee that 4 foot tank and I could put ovum's in it and you could enjoy seeing them via photo stream
> 
> Yes, that is what you get, they were some immensely expensive snails!!!
> Got me some suts and margies from Dusk, gotta love em  (thankyee Dusk!)


Not likely Im afraid. Ive just spent two days constructing a stand. I'm going to think long and hard about my next few purchases as Im getting low on space and I want something a little unusual. Dont want to buy something then see something later thats amazing and regret not having the space, if you get what I mean.








Hope you like the new setup. took me ages to make the stands etc, quite pleased with the results though.








And here's a couple of pics taken on the big clean out.
















Thought I'd share it with you as no-one I know can truly appreciate such things!:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Me likes XD 

Beats mine hands down lol
Yeah I see what you mean about not having space, I'm getting low on that too lol. Working on plans for a better racking system though using Ikea tubs and perspex sheet... need more cash first though lol


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Me likes XD
> 
> Beats mine hands down lol
> Yeah I see what you mean about not having space, I'm getting low on that too lol. Working on plans for a better racking system though using Ikea tubs and perspex sheet... need more cash first though lol


I was quite lucky All the glass aquariums cost me £5 in total. The timber and perspex for lids was aqquired (shall we say.) The most expensive part has been the drawer handles, plastic tubs and heating (£150-200)
Not bad going, athough the aqariums are a bit heavy , I try to clean them out without moving them with a dustpan. All in all I'm a happy bunny though. The smaller empty tank is waiting for the Megas Im buying. Then Im trying to fill some empty tubs with Hemiplectas, Limis , [FONT=&quot]Pseudachatina laeiana, Lignus or all of the above eventually. As for the 4ft tank I haven't got a clue. But thats my long term plan in a nutshell.:2thumb:
Just got to raise enough money to implement it.:lol2:
[/FONT]


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

wowzer!! very lucky lol. im reduced to using RUB's and wilko tubs (about 2 foot long though!!) cuz I cant afford glass tanks XD 

Like your choices though, their all very nice  Personally I'm after some more tigers and a deprevata or 2... but recon thats an unlikely chance lol. that and zanibarica, immacs, ireds, and...Liguus virgineus!!!! 

more money first though XD




stevepully said:


> I was quite lucky All the glass aquariums cost me £5 in total. The timber and perspex for lids was aqquired (shall we say.) The most expensive part has been the drawer handles, plastic tubs and heating (£150-200)
> Not bad going, athough the aqariums are a bit heavy , I try to clean them out without moving them with a dustpan. All in all I'm a happy bunny though. The smaller empty tank is waiting for the Megas Im buying. Then Im trying to fill some empty tubs with Hemiplectas, Limis , [FONT=&quot]Pseudachatina laeiana, Lignus or all of the above eventually. As for the 4ft tank I haven't got a clue. But thats my long term plan in a nutshell.:2thumb:
> Just got to raise enough money to implement it.:lol2:
> [/FONT]


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Wow Steve, I am loving your set up, very very nice and a good use of the space. How much is your electric bill?...noticing the huge heat mat! :gasp: 

What's in the little tubs?

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow Steve, I am loving your set up, very very nice and a good use of the space. How much is your electric bill?...noticing the huge heat mat! :gasp:
> 
> What's in the little tubs?
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


Thank you I'm quite proud of it.
The electric bill isnt too bad as the mat is on a thermostat. The little tubs are full of eggs and babies. Mainly C.Nemoralis and a few Fulica


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

it's not as big as mine, I have a 42 inch one


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> it's not as big as mine, I have a 42 inch one


I hope your referring to a heat mat!?
No cold snailies round your gaff then!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> I hope your referring to a heat mat!?
> No cold snailies round your gaff then!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2: nope, none here!!

technically, I have 2 42 inch ones... but ones working a incubator and keeping roaches warm lol. 

And the other is heating a lot of snails... pretty much all the snailies that need heat are on that one lol

Tell me this is not the greatest looking snail in the known universe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liguus_virgineus


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Tell me this is not the greatest looking snail in the known universe: Liguus virgineus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yeah they're lovely, I tried to order a couple of Lignus along with my megas but he was out of stock.
Apparently they are pretty hard to keep and need to be fed off the floor and be provided with hedge cuttings or a tree. They are also hard to keep moisture wise and so reading up on them says you must be prepared to lose a few.
These are pretty awesome too papustyla pulcherrima - Google Search


----------



## grannykins

I'm looking to buy some apple snails, if anyone has any to sell. I have 4 golden, but need some more as I'm going to need to breed them for food. Thanks.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Yeah they're lovely, I tried to order a couple of Lignus along with my megas but he was out of stock.
> Apparently they are pretty hard to keep and need to be fed off the floor and be provided with hedge cuttings or a tree. They are also hard to keep moisture wise and so reading up on them says you must be prepared to lose a few.
> These are pretty awesome too papustyla pulcherrima - Google Search


That sucks... surely though with enough preparation viv-wise they'd be ok? yeah read they were arboreal, thought a tree snail was probably one of the dumbest yet coolest things I'd ever heard of lol. Guessing they need very high moisture from the reading have done... being Caribbean and all? Think they'd make a amazingly good "display" viv though, just thinking about the possibilities makes me all tingly! XD Don't like what I read about them being on their way to endangered though, too much hunting for that pretty shell... have to look me some up before that happens and they go off limits me thinks... To the interweb!! 

Those are pretty awesome too... another tree snail? whats with tree snails and their great colors? XD


One question... how do you guys get hold of all these? how do you get the contacts and such? just interested as the only place I've found is ebay and a very limited number of websites with the common-er snails...


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> One question... how do you guys get hold of all these? how do you get the contacts and such? just interested as the only place I've found is ebay and a very limited number of websites with the common-er snails...


You network like woah, get very lucky and spend way, way too much money


----------



## stevepully

Dusk said:


> You network like woah, get very lucky and spend way, way too much money


Way too much, I'll second that.:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> You network like woah, get very lucky and spend way, way too much money


lol... that first part will be where I'm going wrong then... soon as people find out I'm 18 they stop taking me seriously though... want me some arboreal snails now lol... best start hunting XD



stevepully said:


> Way too much, I'll second that.:lol2:


XD yeah, Mr £120-on-3-snails :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol... that first part will be where I'm going wrong then... soon as people find out I'm 18 they stop taking me seriously though... want me some arboreal snails now lol... best start hunting XD
> 
> 
> 
> XD yeah, Mr £120-on-3-snails :lol2:


They were No. 1 on my list, hope they are worth the wait. If you want them you've gotta pay the price unfortunately unless you go on holiday in Uraguay and smuggle a few back through customs. Probably not the best Idea though:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

probably not no lol. Nahh i know, I've spent more that I said I would a couple of times to get the ones I was after lol. 

Better be worth it eh? lol! got plans to breed them or anything? guessing their pretty uncommon XD


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Better be worth it eh? lol! got plans to breed them or anything? guessing their pretty uncommon XD


Also harder to breed in captivity than tigers, but best of luck


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

That'll explain the price tag then, good luck ye indeed XD


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> That'll explain the price tag then, good luck ye indeed XD


If I have any babies the first few I'll keep unfortunately but If ever I get to the stage where I've got spare there may be some for sale but its pretty unlikely as they only lay 2-3 egss at a time and can have an incubation period of up to 8 months. Apparently reading up on them. theres a few eggs laid but getting them to hatch is another thing. Oh well I like a challege, just hope they don't die on me, would be just my luck.:blush:


----------



## Dusk

stevepully said:


> they only lay 2-3 egss at a time and can have an incubation period of up to 8 months


I've heard it can be longer than that  Yeah, they're tricky... but they're so lovely! Their faces are all fringy.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I did lol when I saw a pic of their faces!! They have a snail mustache!


----------



## stevepully

Look what I picked up for £15 on the car boot sale this morning. 3 little vivs. Bit of a clean up then I'd better buy some small snails to fill them:2thumb:


----------



## Skorps

stevepully said:


> Look what I picked up for £15 on the car boot sale this morning. 3 little vivs. Bit of a clean up then I'd better buy some small snails to fill them:2thumb:
> image


OOO!!

That's some GOOD shopping!

xXx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Damn you!!!!!!!!!! 

Why am I never this lucky?!?!?!?! lol. 

Honestly, some people :lol2:


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Wow that's a very good find at a Car boot. where are you going to put them? or are you going to build another stacking system?

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow that's a very good find at a Car boot. where are you going to put them? or are you going to build another stacking system?
> 
> Jingle Bells :2thumb:


Was a good idea at the time, they are all cleaned up but struggling to find space.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Well, if you have no space, you'd best give them to me


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well, if you have no space, you'd best give them to me


I can see another piece of furniture being made. to be honest they are only really good for small snails. Got a couple of Ireds in one and Im thinking there going to be ideal for limis when I eventually get some.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

HI EVERYONE IM LOOKING FOR SOME LARGE SNAILS IF YOU HAVE ANY PLEASE PM ME THANKYOU,
WILL PAY NICE MONEY FOR MARGIES/TIGERS: victory::no1::lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

have some getting-big fulica... ?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Cazz took herself on a little snail hunt today, looking for some nice natives. The patch of ivy under the kitchen window was particulary productive. 

Everything I found:










The 'empties'









C. hortensis, still not a single nemoralis though, I need a good book on the local distribution of british snails (any recommendations anyone?)









Helix aspersa. 









Now the next lot are interesting - teeny _tiny_ little snails - all found living/hiding/sleeping inside the empty Helix shells:

















I couldn't believe it when I noticed they were snails & not specks of dirt!! At first I assumed they were babies of some type, but now I'm leaning towards thinking they're these: How to identify Lauria cylindracea although I'm sure someone with more knowledge than me can put me right  They are so smalllll....to give you an idea of the size, it was hard to move them about because they kept getting stuck under my (not particulary long) nails :blush:


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I couldn't believe it when I noticed they were snails & not specks of dirt!! At first I assumed they were babies of some type, but now I'm leaning towards thinking they're these: How to identify Lauria cylindracea although I'm sure someone with more knowledge than me can put me right  They are so smalllll....to give you an idea of the size, it was hard to move them about because they kept getting stuck under my (not particulary long) nails :blush:


Could well be Lauria cylindracea but if I were you I'd be cautious, seems a funny coincidence they were found in empty helix shells, they could be carnivorous. Maybe something like these but babies?http://www.growquest.com/snail_destroyer.htm Just a guess, don't mean to alarm you it's just a wild guess but I would definately keep them seperate. Then again the apex looks more rounded, someone will probably have a better Idea than me. Reading the discription on your link, your idea sounds and looks more plausable.


----------



## stevepully

Just consulted my field guide and used the I.D. section for the first time and its saying either Lauria cylindracea or Pupilla muscorum Pupilla muscorum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pupilla muscorum - Google Search
http://www.jaxshells.org/pupilla.htm


----------



## Krista

Hi,

I have eggs in my Jades RUB...well I think so:blush: 
They are not poops and encased in a Jelly like substance....milky/cream colour but have been placed up the side of the RUB, I thought that they would be burried in the substrate. 
Could someone please tell me what I do to look after them? Do I mist them more often? ooooo excited as my Jades have got such lovely shells....:2thumb:

Many thanks,

Jingle Bells


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

stevepully said:


> Could well be Lauria cylindracea but if I were you I'd be cautious, seems a funny coincidence they were found in empty helix shells, they could be carnivorous. Maybe something like these but babies?Snail Destroyer Just a guess, don't mean to alarm you it's just a wild guess but I would definately keep them seperate. Then again the apex looks more rounded, someone will probably have a better Idea than me. Reading the discription on your link, your idea sounds and looks more plausable.


The carnivorous thought did occur to me - they're seperate just in case - although I'm not sure wheater I'll even keep them tbh, they're sooo tiny they're not worth watching. I might just keep a couple for a few months to make sure they don't grow into anything more interesting. I've put a couple of empty Helix shells in their little box with them, & they don't seem to be paying any more attention to them than the other stuff in the box - maybe they just hide in dark places & I found them because I was looking into the shells????



stevepully said:


> Just consulted my field guide and used the I.D. section for the first time and its saying either Lauria cylindracea or Pupilla muscorum Pupilla muscorum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Pupilla muscorum - Google Search
> Pupilla muscorum (Linnaeus, 1758) Widespread Column


Thanks for that. They do look very similar - according to AnimalBase they've got the same number of whorls too, so I can't even work it our by counting. Tomorrow I shall be investing in a magnifying glass big enough to take pictures through - I'll post the results here so that I can have some more (much needed) assistance. 

Which field guide do you use??? I really want a decent one on our natives. 



Krista said:


> Hi,
> I have eggs in my Jades RUB...well I think so:blush:
> They are not poops and encased in a *Jelly like substance*....milky/cream colour but have been placed up the side of the RUB, *I thought that they would be burried in the substrate. *
> Could someone please tell me what I do to look after them? Do I mist them more often? ooooo excited as my Jades have got such lovely shells....:2thumb:


A few folk on here have had GALs who for some reason best known to themselves have layed eggs up the wall, but the jelly stuff sounds totally wrong....unless I've only ever seen eggs a few hours old & buried, so the jelly's been gone from mine when I've seen them. 

Sorry, I know I'm ever so helpful....:whistling2:


----------



## Ceiron

only water snails lay in a jelly like substance

land snails lay in soil and are firm white eggs

fulica shouldnt be producing a jelly like substance


----------



## Krista

Hi

Went to check this morn and just a dried up area :gasp: God, I did think it was eggs. 

I had a good look about the substrate and nothing!!!!!....No eggs then...:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: uhhhh feel so STUPID as I was so excited.

Washed everything out again and replaced snails etc

Oh well just keep hoping as they really are lovely snails.

Jingle Bells...........


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

It's becoming very very quiet on this here snail thread...

So time to liven it up with some photos!! :lol2:

As soon as they finish uploading... :whistling2:

big boy tiger shooting up now









one of the jades doing their thing








gruesome, of the gruesome twosome
















One of the margies (+1 internets if you get the variant :whistling2: ) 








the remaining fulicaa army 








snails can climb!! 








One of the little "edible" snails Helix pominata


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

The jade-rodatzi f1's 








var ovum's as shy as ever 










That is all... for now! :lol2:


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Great pics.....is your themometer sitting on top of the substrate?

Yes, it is getting quiet.........where is everyone?

Jingle Bells.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

*lol*

hi everyone just thought this would make you laugh,
one of my friends reported me to the police because he thought i was taking drugs... they werent drugs they were calciems supplements for my snails e.g. cuttle fish powder... so yesterday mornin at 6AM! the police raided my house with a warrent for drugs the worst thing was i was holding the packet of cuttle fish powder, one of them snatched it from my hands put it in an evidence bag and handcuffed me :censor: idiots! so they took me down stairs for me to "confess" to handeling class A drugs and then one of the officers came down my stairs with one of my TIGER snails,and then he said "i dont think he has been doing drugs" the police officer also had a collection of snails and told the rest of the officers what the powder was and then then apologized gave me back the powder and my snail and just quite literally walked out got in the van and were off:gasp:!
i then rang my friend and he apologized for telling the police i had drugs and not asking me what it was in the first place,oh well atleaset i wasnt arrested but now my front door that was installed a week prior to this is now broken and unrepairabel! i rang the police and they said "we will take no responsibility for the damadge caused" what :censor: tossers!
at least my snails are fine


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great pics.....is your themometer sitting on top of the substrate?
> 
> Yes, it is getting quiet.........where is everyone?
> 
> Jingle Bells.


No idea... off doing snaily things most likely...

Yep, its a uber-cheap strip one just so i can get a rough idea of the temp in that tub, theres 3 tubs and a glass tank on one heat strip so the main thermometer is in another tank on the same strip... and those little "LCD" ones are pretty accurate lol 



reptiles_4_life said:


> hi everyone just thought this would make you laugh,
> one of my friends reported me to the police because he thought i was taking drugs... they werent drugs they were calciems supplements for my snails e.g. cuttle fish powder... so yesterday mornin at 6AM! the police raided my house with a warrent for drugs the worst thing was i was holding the packet of cuttle fish powder, one of them snatched it from my hands put it in an evidence bag and handcuffed me :censor: idiots! so they took me down stairs for me to "confess" to handeling class A drugs and then one of the officers came down my stairs with one of my TIGER snails,and then he said "i dont think he has been doing drugs" the police officer also had a collection of snails and told the rest of the officers what the powder was and then then apologized gave me back the powder and my snail and just quite literally walked out got in the van and were off:gasp:!
> i then rang my friend and he apologized for telling the police i had drugs and not asking me what it was in the first place,oh well atleaset i wasnt arrested but now my front door that was installed a week prior to this is now broken and unrepairabel! i rang the police and they said "we will take no responsibility for the damadge caused" what :censor: tossers!
> at least my snails are fine


Im not sure whether to laugh or cry at this!!! good old british police force eh. i belive the correct term is: fail. :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Im not sure whether to laugh or cry at this!!! good old british police force eh. i belive the correct term is: fail. :whistling2:


No no no no. EPIC fail.

Great pics by the way Mr Ninja.

reptiles_4_life, surely there is something you can do? That's not acceptable at all, they c*cked up. Make a complaint, and keep at it, just don't let it go. See what happens.

And get new friends :roll:


In other news - To the people who had PMd about C. marginella babies - I haven't forgotten, I've been pretty busy and still need to sort them out. Got another clutch so as soon as I get my bum in gear and count them up, I will let you all know how many I will sell at the mo 

Unfortunately my Immac eggs are not hatching. I found another clutch, laid again on top of the substrate. Hopefully they've had a decent practice run and will do it right next time :lol2:

I also have 3 clutches so far from the Yellow Shell Tank, either from my Rodatzis or Jadatzis, or a mix of both  Got loads of hatchlings now, so can't wait to see what colour they are! I love yellow shells :flrt:


----------



## stevepully

reptiles_4_life said:


> hi everyone just thought this would make you laugh,
> one of my friends reported me to the police because he thought i was taking drugs... they werent drugs they were calciems supplements for my snails e.g. cuttle fish powder... so yesterday mornin at 6AM! the police raided my house with a warrent for drugs the worst thing was i was holding the packet of cuttle fish powder, one of them snatched it from my hands put it in an evidence bag and handcuffed me :censor: idiots! so they took me down stairs for me to "confess" to handeling class A drugs and then one of the officers came down my stairs with one of my TIGER snails,and then he said "i dont think he has been doing drugs" the police officer also had a collection of snails and told the rest of the officers what the powder was and then then apologized gave me back the powder and my snail and just quite literally walked out got in the van and were off:gasp:!
> i then rang my friend and he apologized for telling the police i had drugs and not asking me what it was in the first place,oh well atleaset i wasnt arrested but now my front door that was installed a week prior to this is now broken and unrepairabel! i rang the police and they said "we will take no responsibility for the damadge caused" what :censor: tossers!
> at least my snails are fine


Thats f:censor:g funny. thats no friend! get im to pay for a new door?! I did have the same thought that it may happen to me one day, what with the amount of coir Ive ordered over easter for stock and the neighbours constantly seeing me cleaning out old substrate , fish tanks and what-not. Im expecting a 5AM wake up call any day after the police chopper flys over and sees the heat my heat mats are giving out:lol2: 
That is a classic. Totally made me laugh but sorry about your door and your crappy mate.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

reptiles_4_life said:


> hi everyone just thought this would make you laugh,
> one of my friends reported me to the police because he thought i was taking drugs... they werent drugs they were calciems supplements for my snails e.g. cuttle fish powder... so yesterday mornin at 6AM! the police raided my house with a warrent for drugs the worst thing was i was holding the packet of cuttle fish powder, one of them snatched it from my hands put it in an evidence bag and handcuffed me :censor: idiots! so they took me down stairs for me to "confess" to handeling class A drugs and then one of the officers came down my stairs with one of my TIGER snails,and then he said "i dont think he has been doing drugs" the police officer also had a collection of snails and told the rest of the officers what the powder was and then then apologized gave me back the powder and my snail and just quite literally walked out got in the van and were off:gasp:!
> i then rang my friend and he apologized for telling the police i had drugs and not asking me what it was in the first place,oh well atleaset i wasnt arrested but now my front door that was installed a week prior to this is now broken and unrepairabel! i rang the police and they said "we will take no responsibility for the damadge caused" what :censor: tossers!
> at least my snails are fine


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Sorry dude, but...OMFG thats funny.

Makes me worry about the bags of Hemp seed I keep in my room though.


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Sorry dude, but...OMFG thats funny.
> 
> Makes me worry about the bags of Hemp seed I keep in my room though.


Yeah Ive got a huge bail of dried moss too, looks like stinky weed but luckily doesn't smell like it!:lol2:


----------



## Krista

reptiles_4_life said:


> hi everyone just thought this would make you laugh,
> one of my friends reported me to the police because he thought i was taking drugs... they werent drugs they were calciems supplements for my snails e.g. cuttle fish powder... so yesterday mornin at 6AM! the police raided my house with a warrent for drugs the worst thing was i was holding the packet of cuttle fish powder, one of them snatched it from my hands put it in an evidence bag and handcuffed me :censor: idiots! so they took me down stairs for me to "confess" to handeling class A drugs and then one of the officers came down my stairs with one of my TIGER snails,and then he said "i dont think he has been doing drugs" the police officer also had a collection of snails and told the rest of the officers what the powder was and then then apologized gave me back the powder and my snail and just quite literally walked out got in the van and were off:gasp:!
> i then rang my friend and he apologized for telling the police i had drugs and not asking me what it was in the first place,oh well atleaset i wasnt arrested but now my front door that was installed a week prior to this is now broken and unrepairabel! i rang the police and they said "we will take no responsibility for the damadge caused" what :censor: tossers!
> at least my snails are fine


Hi,

Did the Door get replaced by the idiots that kicked it in?

Hmmmm Calcium the new drug of choice!:bash:

Jingle Bells.


----------



## emz2410

*Giant Tiger Snail Care*

Hi All,

Sorry to just post this on the thread, wasnt quite sure where else to post!

I have some Giant Tiger snails coming soon, they are 2-3 inches, so still quite small.

I was wondering if anyone has experience of keeping/breeding these guys? I have heard mixed stories, some say they are hard to keep alive when young, some say they are fairly hardy as the parameters are right. But haven't actaully spoke to anyone that has kept them directly. Just wanna make sure ive got it right!

Been researching and seems like they like a fairly constant temperature at 25-26c, with humidity higher than than of fulica at 80-90%. Is this correct? 

I have a heat mat, thermometer, hygrometer. Havent got a thermostat yet but am looking, really dont wanna pay habistat prices are other ones just as good? The heatmat cover 1/2 Viv, will place on side with some sort of insulating material on the back to concentrate heat into the viv not out of it. The viv is a normal invert plastic one.

Im ordered crushed oyster, and have cuttlebone. although im not quite sure if theres any benefit in having calcium from different sources?

any comments or advice would be useful! Will post pics when I get them!

Thankyou! x


----------



## Dusk

emz2410 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to just post this on the thread, wasnt quite sure where else to post!


That's what the thread is for 



> Been researching and seems like they like a fairly constant temperature at 25-26c, with humidity higher than than of fulica at 80-90%. Is this correct?


That's right  Keep it warm and damp and they should be just fine.

Make sure their heatmat is on the side of their tank, not under it, though. They have a habit of dozing off and baking themselves when it's on the bottom 

Set the tank up for a few days before you put the snails in it and you may find after it stabilises you don't need a seperate thermostat .



> Im ordered crushed oyster, and have cuttlebone. although im not quite sure if theres any benefit in having calcium from different sources?


There are several chemically different forms of calcium supplement, so having a range means they get more than one source and also just gives them a little variety in their diet


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good field guide to British Snails? There are a few about, but I don't want to buy one only to find out that there's a better one out there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Great pics by the way Mr Ninja.
> 
> I also have 3 clutches so far from the Yellow Shell Tank, either from my Rodatzis or Jadatzis, or a mix of both  Got loads of hatchlings now, so can't wait to see what colour they are! I love yellow shells :flrt:


Thanks :blush: their all growing really fast now lol. 

lol, those yellow shells are pretty cool, me wants more :whistling2:

Emz, my tigers a fussy thing, its something I never anticipated, dont know if anyone else has found this, but it's very picky about what it'll eat lol. I had my two when I got them in a exo faunarium, but they just didnt fo well in it (one of them died  ) but now I've put the last one in a glass tank, he's doing brilliantly (still fussy though lol) and is growing like mad lol.

Can I ask, where abouts did you find them? I'm after a few more lol. 

oooh ooooh ooooh!!!

My albino retics laid some eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:

buuut.... they've laid about 5, and crushed 2 the fools. Should I do anything special with the eggs? They left them on the top lol. I've moved them to a corner in the moss, hopefully out the way of the snails, is that it? I kinda expected more eggs than 5 lol.


----------



## Skunk

I think I'm going to have to get some GALs in the next few weeks:blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Skunk said:


> I think I'm going to have to get some GALs in the next few weeks:blush:


lol, you know you wanna  
I happen to have some grown on fulica... :whistling2:

give me a PM if you do  

Right, I got the retics I won aaaaagggess ago today... however, I have a small problem. 2 of them have cracked/split/torn shell lips and 3 of them have some major looking shell damage. I'm pretty appalled at the state they've arrived in tbh. And it's not happened in the post as they were in a very tough box and were padded out with damp paper towel. Now, 2 have cracks from the edge, and one has a near circular hole about half way up it's shell. it's about the size of the whorl it's on (second one down from tip of shell I think) I've moved the worst ones to a separate tub with damp paper towel and some food with a heavy calcium coating. Does anyone have any ideas as to anything else i can do? 

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Hi,
Can I join this snail thread? Only just found it!

I've got:
2 adult fulicas, 
18 baby fulicas (some of these are just waiting to go to their new homes), 
2 Juvenile Tigers
3 Juvenile Rodatzis

If I knew how to post photos I would! 
Looking forward to chatting snails with you all!
2


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Hi,
> Can I join this snail thread? Only just found it!
> 
> I've got:
> 2 adult fulicas,
> 18 baby fulicas (some of these are just waiting to go to their new homes),
> 2 Juvenile Tigers
> 3 Juvenile Rodatzis
> 
> If I knew how to post photos I would!
> Looking forward to chatting snails with you all!
> 2



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html  

The more the merrier :2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

cazzywoo said:


> Hi,
> Can I join this snail thread? Only just found it!
> 
> I've got:
> 2 adult fulicas,
> 18 baby fulicas (some of these are just waiting to go to their new homes),
> 2 Juvenile Tigers
> 3 Juvenile Rodatzis
> 
> If I knew how to post photos I would!
> Looking forward to chatting snails with you all!
> 2


Hello & welcome :2thumb:

My name is also Cazz.


----------



## Gaby's_zoo

[/QUOTE]Right, I got the retics I won aaaaagggess ago today... however, I have a small problem. 2 of them have cracked/split/torn shell lips and 3 of them have some major looking shell damage. I'm pretty appalled at the state they've arrived in tbh. And it's not happened in the post as they were in a very tough box and were padded out with damp paper towel. Now, 2 have cracks from the edge, and one has a near circular hole about half way up it's shell. it's about the size of the whorl it's on (second one down from tip of shell I think) I've moved the worst ones to a separate tub with damp paper towel and some food with a heavy calcium coating. Does anyone have any ideas as to anything else i can do? 

Cheers :2thumb:[/QUOTE]

You could try spraying with liquid calcium with vit d, used for reptiles, put a drop or 2 in ur mister and use that

also ask at this website, PetSnails Forum - Home , they are a minefield of information and its all about snails and the different species. 
hope ur snailies get better soon :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Just got my new Euhadra Amaliae, they are definately Arboreal as they have spent little time on the floor, they had a little taste of cucumber then one by one climbed up a fake plant to the top of the tank. Ive put some more cucumber on top of a log stood on end and it seems one has been feeding on it but none of them seem to be going anywhere near the food at ground level.
Does anyone have any info on caring for these snails or have any tips for Arboreal snail care or high level feeding tips (how to do it and what to feed tree dwelling snails). Should I put hedge trimmings in with them? I think they are w/c and may take a bit of demesticating!
Anyway here's a few pics
















I bought some more Hadra Webbi's too:flrt:








Here's the C.Nemoralis babies, (or at least half of them)








...and Ive sussed the storage problem for my car boot bargain.
Top deck is the Euhadra
middle deck is Hadra webbi
and bottom deck is Achatina Iredalei








Anyhow hope someone can give advice and your not too bored of my pics :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

me likes


----------



## cazzywoo

Soory hun, dont really have any advice regarding the feeding as I have no experience of those snails, but just wanted to say the snails are great!

And thanks for the warm welcome everyone - will try and put some pics up of my own soon! xx


----------



## Skunk

Wow, those Euhadra Amaliae are so pretty! Never realised snails could be such nice colours! :blush:

Also, may have to take you up on that TheMetaphysicalNinja!


----------



## Pleco07

stevepully said:


> Does anyone have any info on caring for these snails or have any tips for Arboreal snail care or high level feeding tips (how to do it and what to feed tree dwelling snails). Should I put hedge trimmings in with them? I think they are w/c and may take a bit of demesticating!
> http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/stevepully/Snails/DSCF6500.jpg
> Anyhow hope someone can give advice and your not too bored of my pics


Saw the pics on FB earlier, very nice mate! As for feeding them, not sure myself. What part of the world do the orginate from? Oh, and have you got your megas yet?


----------



## stevepully

Pleco07 said:


> Saw the pics on FB earlier, very nice mate! As for feeding them, not sure myself. What part of the world do the orginate from? Oh, and have you got your megas yet?


They are from Japan, thought I'd give them a go as I've never seen them around before. they are so elegant and lovely colours, just got a feeling they may be a bit picky on the feeding front. Thinking I may get some algae wafers to try them on. 
Regarding the Megas, the guy who is sending them is still a little worried about night-time tempratures but he's assured me they are reserved and will be on their way a soon as weather conditions are right (and providing there are no volcanic erruptions messing up the delivery):lol2:
Rest assured there will be some photos!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Rest assured there will be some photos!


There better be!! we wanna see the mustache toting snails! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dusk

*Tigers*

Random picture time  Two juvenile tigers - on the left, one of Skan's offspring showing the same light striping as his papa, and on the right, one of Rocky's offspring showing traditional striping.









Tad, the one on the left, is the same one as pictured here as a tiny thing:
*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/336276-2-day-old-tiger-snail.html*


----------



## echogecko

i've got a few different snail breeds (as you can see from my signature) and recently bought 2 3ft tanks (bargain at £5 for both) with condensation trays and lids. 1 is going to be for my young tigers and margies with heating but what i am thinking of doing is putting some plants in the tank but not sure which will be safe for them. any ideas anyone?:whistling2:


----------



## Gaby's_zoo

You'll find a full list of safe plants at this link : PetSnails Forum - Safe Plants for Tanks

Have fun


----------



## Pleco07

Although im now down to just my Limis and tigers, there are still others in the house. Our little girl has 7 normal fulica, 3 jades, and 1 albino retic. Caught them acting like wally's the other day, to which she found hilarious...









Oh, and just an update - My most recent clutch of Limis has hatched so hoping we can keep this lot going for a bit longer


----------



## Pleco07

stevepully said:


> They are from Japan, thought I'd give them a go as I've never seen them around before. they are so elegant and lovely colours, just got a feeling they may be a bit picky on the feeding front. Thinking I may get some algae wafers to try them on.


What what the previous owner/breeder feeding them on?
I am sooo thinking of getting some :whistling2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Hi everyone!
What a gorgeous sunny day again!
I just needed some advice really on ID of these snails, they were given to me by my cousin's friend yesterday, as he didnt want them any longer.
I believe they could well be tigers, they have the v ridge on their bodies, the rougher looking skin, but they dont seem to have quite as stripey shells as my tigers, which made me wonder.
They dont seem to be in the best condition to be honest, and were kept in a cold tank, with pretty dry substrate and no heating. They have evidence of a fair few breakages on their shells (thankfully these are all healed). They dont seem to be eating very well either, I'm just trying them on a variety to see what they like. Anyway, if anyone could let me know what they are, that would be great.


----------



## cazzywoo

echogecko said:


> i've got a few different snail breeds (as you can see from my signature):whistling2:


Sorry if I appear really thick here, but what do all the decimal points mean when you list your pets on here? Like 1.0.0 etc.
Thanks! xxx


----------



## Skunk

1.0.0 Would be 1 male
0.1.0 would be 1 female
0.0.1 would be 1 unknown (unsexed)

So, 2.3.1 would be 2 males, 3 females and 1 unknown


----------



## cazzywoo

Ah, I see!
Thanks for that


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Hi everyone!
> What a gorgeous sunny day again!
> I just needed some advice really on ID of these snails, they were given to me by my cousin's friend yesterday, as he didnt want them any longer.
> I believe they could well be tigers, they have the v ridge on their bodies, the rougher looking skin, but they dont seem to have quite as stripey shells as my tigers, which made me wonder.
> They dont seem to be in the best condition to be honest, and were kept in a cold tank, with pretty dry substrate and no heating. They have evidence of a fair few breakages on their shells (thankfully these are all healed). They dont seem to be eating very well either, I'm just trying them on a variety to see what they like. Anyway, if anyone could let me know what they are, that would be great.
> 
> image
> 
> image


wow... that's some serious looking cracks there :gasp: 

cant say about the sp. for sure, but I think a pic of the "lip" of the shell from underneath would help with the ID-ing.


----------



## cazzywoo

Will try and post some pics of the lip of the shell a bit later this eve.

Yea, like I say, they dont look as though they've been treated very well, their owner had gotten bored of them and then didnt know what to do with them, I asked if I could take them on, seeing as he quite obviously wasnt looking after them the way he should be. I just hope they decide to start eating and its not too late for them


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ok cool stuff  

Yeah... If they are tigers, mine are pretty picky about what they eat, but take romaine lettuce happily if thats any help? Started eating more too when moved it to a glass tank, seems it perfers it, think something to do with humidity, but I'm not sure lol.


----------



## stevepully

Pleco07 said:


> What what the previous owner/breeder feeding them on?
> I am sooo thinking of getting some :whistling2:


The previous owner has only had them 3 weeks himself. He is feeding on normal veg but they have only been nibbling and not really eating well. They are really active though. Ive tried mine on Cucumber, Sweet Potato, Lettuce, Dried fruit mix, Hemp Seed, Fish Flakes, Grass Pellets, Kiwi Fruit,and I'm dusting the tank with calcium powder.
So far they have nibbled cucumber, sniffed the grass pellets and Kiwi and eaten a lot of powdered calcium, or so I think from their white poos,nothing else seems to interest them, I want to try them on Algae Wafers as they seem to be trying to eat moss and lichen off a log I put in with them but so far have been unable to get any due to being at work. I would like to put some hedge cuttings in with them also but am afraid I may kill or poison them!
I have five and they all seem to be towards the top of the tank except one who has worked his way to ground level during past 2 days and keeps eating bucket loads of calcium and burying his head.
Temp wise they dont like high temps so mine are at room temp and fairly well sprayed to keep the humidity up.
Really cant find any other info on them and wish I could. Oh well trial and error eh!?
Made a high level feeder yesterday in the hope they will eat more but no such luck. 
Oh yeah forgot to say they are smaller than they appear in the pics with a shell size of 3cm.


----------



## stevepully

Further reading has discovered that they like to graze on maclura tricuspidata and Poncirus trifoliata trees. :hmm:Hmmm how am I going to mimic this in captivity? Any Idea people. At the moment I have an ash log in with them. Does anyone know about Algae wafers, will this give them the nutrition of leaves / or lichen?


----------



## cazzywoo

Right, I'm just waiting for pics of the "lip" of the ?tiger? shells to load onto the laptop, then will post them on here!


----------



## cazzywoo

OK, I've taken a few photos of the underneath of these snails from different angles, so hopefully someone will be able to help me indentify them! Wasnt easy - he kept wriggling around!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Further reading has discovered that they like to graze on maclura tricuspidata and Poncirus trifoliata trees. :hmm:Hmmm how am I going to mimic this in captivity? Any Idea people. At the moment I have an ash log in with them. Does anyone know about Algae wafers, will this give them the nutrition of leaves / or lichen?


Grow those :whistling2: lol




cazzywoo said:


> OK, I've taken a few photos of the underneath of these snails from different angles, so hopefully someone will be able to help me indentify them! Wasnt easy - he kept wriggling around!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


That does look like a Tiger to me  only thing is comparing that to mine, the main difference is on the inner lip, Tigers' is a reddish color, mines very red. Not sure how variable this is though. :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Grow those:whistling2:


Yeah I've found some seeds of these on ebay but apparently they are real slow growers so I don't think I will be able to grow enough quick enough. Maybe a long term solution but wont really help in the short term unfortunately. I've got my fingers crossed for these algae wafers as Ive read a lot of people keeping tree snails like Lignus make a mix up and they accept it.
Hurry up Postman!:whip:


----------



## cazzywoo

I know if you're struggling to grow the Poncirus trifoliata, they do sell them on online nurseries for around £11, I dont know how long they take to replenish once they've been eaten though!
I would have thought algae wafers will be OK for now though - let us know how you get on! x


----------



## Lee2211

Cor haven't been on here for a while!
We moved house and it's not got internet so I'm going round friends to go on the tinternet 
Unfortunately, I believe my personal snails are ill. When they get moved to the new house I'm going to be putting them back on soil. They've been on kitchen paper for just over a month due to a mite infestation, which I think is over now. The syptoms they're showing doesn't seem to be a result of any pest infestation to my eyes but I'll just have to see.

It's good to see we've got even more people joining our thread!  
You've got to love snails  (Especially those new ones you've got Steve!)

P.S - Sorry to anyone who has ordered A. Fulica from me. They haven't arrived due to limited internet access and weather conditions. Again I am terribly sorry for any inconvinience caused by this but hopefuly (weather permiting) they should be getting ready to post out next weekend. Sorry again.


----------



## cazzywoo

Hi,

Just a quick question - does anyone know if the Resun Heat Rocks are suitable for snails? And if so, does anyone use one?
I've got a large tank which I'd like to move my Tigers into, but I'm having trouble maintaining a high heat for them. Its a glass tank, similar to the exo terra terrarium, but as well as the grille/mesh lid, it also has plastic side grilles either side, which means a lot of ventilation and the heat keeps escaping. 
I started off with a small-ish heat mat on one of the side grilles, so the heat could come through the vents at the same time as stopping too much heat escaping, but the tank was only about 18 degrees with this on constantly.
So I then added a further large heat mat to the back of the tank, on the outside of the glass this time, and have insulated the heat mats at the back. But this has only brought the tank up to 21 degrees. The snails still have a cooler end of the tank to crawl to if they want to.
I have now insulated the top grille/mesh of the tank (the snails would still have plenty of ventilation from the remaining side grille), and still, this hasnt helped to raise the temp.
I dont want to move the Tigers in until it is warm enough, they are currently enjoying temperatures of around 27, but the tank they are in is getting too small for them. My husband bought this big new tank especially for the tigers and I dont want to offend him by saying its not going to be any good because the heat keeps escaping!!

Do you think one of these heat rocks will help? I dont want them falling asleep on it and cooking as it keeps a constant 26 degrees.
Does anyone have any other advice as to how to make the tank warmer? If possible I want to avoid hot heat lamps outside of the tank as I have young children, although I have started looking into the exo terra canopy light thing!

Actually, that turned into more of an essay than a quick question, but never mind, hope somebody can help!! xxxx


----------



## stevepully

I have set up a thread for Euhadra care.if anyone is interested or has any information please feel free to comment.
PetSnails Forum - Euhadra /(amaliae?)


----------



## cazzywoo

Just had a look at the thread on petsnails - I like the feeder with the dowels you made - very creative! Are they eating any better now? x


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Just had a look at the thread on petsnails - I like the feeder with the dowels you made - very creative! Are they eating any better now? x


Still picky but seem happy enough so fingers crossed and thanks for the compliment on the feeder. I have been the butt of jokes at work where I constructed it, people saying I am training the slimers for Total wipeout or teaching them how to pole dance!:lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

lol @ pole dancing snails!
Glad they seem happy - they are very cute! x


----------



## HABU




----------



## Pleco07

Selling the last of my grown on snails. 5 normal fulica, 3 jades and an albino skinned retic £12 inc RMSD & 40hr heatpack if anyone is interested.

.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../503954-grown-snails-normal-fulica-jades.html


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Selling the last of my grown on snails. 5 normal fulica, 3 jades and an albino skinned retic £12 inc RMSD & 40hr heatpack if anyone is interested.
> 
> .... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../503954-grown-snails-normal-fulica-jades.html


They're all gone now :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Pleco07 said:


> They're all gone now :2thumb:


by the time I'd ummed and arrd the retic had gone. Nevermind just bought 3 normal flesh retics.:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

stevepully said:


> by the time I'd ummed and arrd the retic had gone. Nevermind just bought 3 normal flesh retics.:2thumb:


:lol2: always the way mate. These Limis have sarted hatching, altho they are taking their sweet time surfacing again. Not counted them yet but will do so later and get some pics up.


----------



## stevepully

Pleco07 said:


> :lol2: always the way mate. These Limis have sarted hatching, altho they are taking their sweet time surfacing again. Not counted them yet but will do so later and get some pics up.


Excellent :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question - does anyone know if the Resun Heat Rocks are suitable for snails? And if so, does anyone use one?
> I've got a large tank which I'd like to move my Tigers into, but I'm having trouble maintaining a high heat for them. Its a glass tank, similar to the exo terra terrarium, but as well as the grille/mesh lid, it also has plastic side grilles either side, which means a lot of ventilation and the heat keeps escaping.
> I started off with a small-ish heat mat on one of the side grilles, so the heat could come through the vents at the same time as stopping too much heat escaping, but the tank was only about 18 degrees with this on constantly.
> So I then added a further large heat mat to the back of the tank, on the outside of the glass this time, and have insulated the heat mats at the back. But this has only brought the tank up to 21 degrees. The snails still have a cooler end of the tank to crawl to if they want to.
> I have now insulated the top grille/mesh of the tank (the snails would still have plenty of ventilation from the remaining side grille), and still, this hasnt helped to raise the temp.
> I dont want to move the Tigers in until it is warm enough, they are currently enjoying temperatures of around 27, but the tank they are in is getting too small for them. My husband bought this big new tank especially for the tigers and I dont want to offend him by saying its not going to be any good because the heat keeps escaping!!
> 
> Do you think one of these heat rocks will help? I dont want them falling asleep on it and cooking as it keeps a constant 26 degrees.
> Does anyone have any other advice as to how to make the tank warmer? If possible I want to avoid hot heat lamps outside of the tank as I have young children, although I have started looking into the exo terra canopy light thing!
> 
> Actually, that turned into more of an essay than a quick question, but never mind, hope somebody can help!! xxxx


I have a tank like this, with mesh tops and sides. I simple covered over all the mesh with sticky back plastic. They wont suffocate, they don't need as much air compaired to other animals and you will be feeding and opening the doors every day and that will let a fresh air flow in. I wouldn't use the rock as it wouldn't make any difference and I would worry about them falling asleep on it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question - does anyone know if the Resun Heat Rocks are suitable for snails? And if so, does anyone use one?
> I've got a large tank which I'd like to move my Tigers into, but I'm having trouble maintaining a high heat for them. Its a glass tank, similar to the exo terra terrarium, but as well as the grille/mesh lid, it also has plastic side grilles either side, which means a lot of ventilation and the heat keeps escaping.
> I started off with a small-ish heat mat on one of the side grilles, so the heat could come through the vents at the same time as stopping too much heat escaping, but the tank was only about 18 degrees with this on constantly.
> So I then added a further large heat mat to the back of the tank, on the outside of the glass this time, and have insulated the heat mats at the back. But this has only brought the tank up to 21 degrees. The snails still have a cooler end of the tank to crawl to if they want to.
> I have now insulated the top grille/mesh of the tank (the snails would still have plenty of ventilation from the remaining side grille), and still, this hasnt helped to raise the temp.
> I dont want to move the Tigers in until it is warm enough, they are currently enjoying temperatures of around 27, but the tank they are in is getting too small for them. My husband bought this big new tank especially for the tigers and I dont want to offend him by saying its not going to be any good because the heat keeps escaping!!
> 
> Do you think one of these heat rocks will help? I dont want them falling asleep on it and cooking as it keeps a constant 26 degrees.
> Does anyone have any other advice as to how to make the tank warmer? If possible I want to avoid hot heat lamps outside of the tank as I have young children, although I have started looking into the exo terra canopy light thing!
> 
> Actually, that turned into more of an essay than a quick question, but never mind, hope somebody can help!! xxxx


I wouldn't use the rock. Don't trust them at all, and their known to have hot spots capable of easily burning the animal. Have you tried it with the larger heat mat on the inside? the glass will insulate the tank from a lot of the heat if it's on the outside. my tanks similar to yours, and has a mat underneath the tank and it holds steady at about 25 most of the time, and the tigers seem fine with that lol. : victory:


----------



## cazzywoo

Thanks for your advice Lee2211 & TheMetaphysicalNinja!

So is it OK to put the heat mat inside the tank then? Ive only ever had mine on the outsdie for any of my snails as I worry they'd fall asleep against it on the inside and cook! Perhaps I'm just too paranoid lol!

The 2 snails which I rescued and believe to be tigers are eating a little better now and are more active, so hopefully they will be OK, going to move them in with my other tigers soon x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Thanks for your advice Lee2211 & TheMetaphysicalNinja!
> 
> So is it OK to put the heat mat inside the tank then? Ive only ever had mine on the outsdie for any of my snails as I worry they'd fall asleep against it on the inside and cook! Perhaps I'm just too paranoid lol!
> 
> The 2 snails which I rescued and believe to be tigers are eating a little better now and are more active, so hopefully they will be OK, going to move them in with my other tigers soon x


How long have you had them seperate? only personally, I'd keep them seperate for a couple of months at least, just because I don't like to risk cross infections and things. but that might be the snake keeper side talking lol. yeah, it should be, depending on the kind of tank. My communal millipede tank has had the mat on the inside all along, and the roaches in there sometimes sit on the mat itself (on the back wall, damn things can climb any thing lol) and if it's not heating the tank up to the right temperature then I'd try it. but my snails have a thermostat so I'm not worried at all about overheating them


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just found some more eggs in my retic tank, that makes about 15-20 now  

any tips on incubation guys? At the moment they are in a solid plastic tub on moss, thats in the snails tub, the snails left them on the surface and squished a couple, (hence I moved em) the tub is half sunk in the substrate, so isn't in the way of the snails. Will that be ok?


----------



## cazzywoo

Right, Ive moved the heat mat to the inside of the tank now, so will wait and see if that help the temp before putting the tigers in.
Good advice on the new tigers not being put in with the others for a bit in case of infection - I hadnt even thought of that.

Right, I recently gave some juvenile fulica to the local nursery and reception classes at the local primary school as they had asked for them. The nursery have now asked if I can go in on Friday with my adult fulica and give the children a little talk about the snails. Obviously I will talk about what food they eat etc, and I imagine they will be more interested in seeing the snails than listening to me, but has anyone got any more ideas of what I can talk to them about? They are only 2 & 3 year olds, so will not understand about breeding etc, or any complicated words, it all needs to be put in very simple form for them!

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yeah, theres some nasty things that can be passed around if your not careful I think...

um... 

could talk about the different colors? albinos/rodatzi's... most kids have seen a albino something right? compare to that? um... food, care... simple stuff I guess XD how their both boys and girls, that'll confuse em


----------



## bobby

I'd imagine someone's mentioned it after 300+ pages but shouldn't this be in the invert section :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bobby said:


> I'd imagine someone's mentioned it after 300+ pages but shouldn't this be in the invert section :whistling2:


I've read most of it... and nope, no-ones mentioned it...


----------



## bobby

They will want to know how they poo 

:hmm: How do they poo :blush:


----------



## Pleco07

cazzywoo said:


> Right, Ive moved the heat mat to the inside of the tank now, so will wait and see if that help the temp before putting the tigers in.
> Good advice on the new tigers not being put in with the others for a bit in case of infection - I hadnt even thought of that.
> 
> Right, I recently gave some juvenile fulica to the local nursery and reception classes at the local primary school as they had asked for them. The nursery have now asked if I can go in on Friday with my adult fulica and give the children a little talk about the snails. Obviously I will talk about what food they eat etc, and I imagine they will be more interested in seeing the snails than listening to me, but has anyone got any more ideas of what I can talk to them about? They are only 2 & 3 year olds, so will not understand about breeding etc, or any complicated words, it all needs to be put in very simple form for them!
> 
> Hope you are all well xxxx


 
Hmmm, 2-3yrs. Our little'un is 2.5 and she is fascinated by snails, always bringing me a load of natives in. In fact the snails that I have sent you were hers 
She was just fascinated by the feel of them and to see there mouths. Enjoyed feeding them their 'cu-bumber'. I hope it goes well for you, they can go home asking their parents for pet snails.....more kids need snails!


----------



## Pleco07

bobby said:


> I'd imagine someone's mentioned it after 300+ pages but shouldn't this be in the invert section :whistling2:


I wondered that from the start


----------



## cazzywoo

Thanks for the tips everyone - I will let you all know how it goes on Friday!
We started off with 2 fulica, which were my daughters, called Stephanie and Sportacus (the snails not the children!), and the snail collection has just kinda grown from there. They are great pets for children to have! xx


----------



## Dusk

bobby said:


> They will want to know how they poo
> 
> :hmm: How do they poo :blush:



If it helps, I took this picture of a tiger pooping - feel free to use it for educational purposes, anyone


----------



## cazzywoo

Steve - are your snails eating any better now? x


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Steve - are your snails eating any better now? x


Yes they are all doing fine thanks and eating better apart from one who keeps sealing himself in.
Got a bit of a problem with my Hadra Webbi though, one of the babies doesn't look too well and one of the juvs is being a bit lazy,I just can't wake it up, hope they are going to be ok


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

:whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...06508-snails-c-marginella-fulica-jadatzi.html

How is everyone? I've not been here for aaaaaaages :blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol... not too bad, yourself? your snails?  

have noticed with my 3 hameli... one is very nearly almost a jade... the shell is nearly completely white... any idea whats going on there? the other two are normal-ish compared to the other fulica...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I was out today & came across three bright yellow C. hortensis - I don't have any yellow ones, so I picked them up & put them in my pocket to bring home. My sister thought I was a right weirdo :blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, I found a bright yellow snail the other day on the way to work, it was heading into the road the foolish thing lol. moved it back into the bushes, it was very pretty though. lol


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'm always doing that, helping snails out of the way of danger. I do it with the frogs around here too.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

people were looking at me funny, i thought it quite entertaining lol


----------



## Pleco07

I cut a load of Ivy back in the garden last weekend, and thus destoying the homes of a fair few natives. Thought I may hold some back in a tommy tank, see who they get on (never seen the fascination with keeping natives). That was Saturday, they were all realeased again yesterday...not sure what it is but they just dont do it for me. However I noticed that Cepaea hortensis are the fastest moving snails ive ever seen!


----------



## cazzywoo

Does anyone use an analogue thermometer/hygromenter in their tanks? And if so, where do you position them? In the warmer end of the tank with the heat mat or the cooler end? High up in the tank, low down by the substrate, or in the middle?! I was just wondering how much difference it would make depending on where it was positioned! xxx


----------



## Pleco07

cazzywoo said:


> Does anyone use an analogue thermometer/hygromenter in their tanks? And if so, where do you position them? In the warmer end of the tank with the heat mat or the cooler end? High up in the tank, low down by the substrate, or in the middle?! I was just wondering how much difference it would make depending on where it was positioned! xxx


No because they are rubbish. They are usually a few degrees out, you can buy accurate digital ones on ebay for a couple of quid.


----------



## cazzywoo

I have wondered a few times whether mine was a bit out, hence wondering where was the best place to put it. I have noticed it takes a fair while for the dial to change when the temp goes up/down too. Perhaps I'll grab a digital one instead! Thanks x


----------



## Abi-snail

*"saving" suicidal snails etc*

I do that too. They do seem to be determined to head right into sure-to-be-squashed danger situations. And with frogs.


----------



## Abi-snail

*Snaily's dead - RIP*

My 10/11 year old fulica Snaily died yesterday. Sad times. Was the last of my home grown (from egg) snails. Offspring from my first ever GALS. He/she had been slowing down and had shrunk a lot over the past few weeks. Although he perked up a lot when I got my new albino babies. But then went down hill again. My fiance managed to get the corpse out of the shell (I was too grossed out to even stay in the same room), so I'm going to keep that. Quite pretty. Oh well. At least I got my babies in time to keep me with snails. I wouldn't be complete without them.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Awww......R.I.P. Snaily


----------



## grannykins

Sorry you lost your snail - what a great age though. I didnt realise they lived that long! Was he huge?

On a more cheerful note, I have eggs from my golden apple snails -could anyone tell me how long will they take to hatch?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> Sorry you lost your snail - what a great age though. I didnt realise they lived that long! Was he huge?
> 
> On a more cheerful note, I have eggs from my golden apple snails -could anyone tell me how long will they take to hatch?


not long :whistling2:

RIP big guy


----------



## grannykins

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> not long :whistling2:


So.....not long as in a week, or not long as in a month???


----------



## cazzywoo

RIP Snaily. 
Sounds like snaily had a good long life. Its nice you have kept the shell for memories xx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

grannykins said:


> So.....not long as in a week, or not long as in a month???


just looked it up, apparently 2-4 weeks : victory:


----------



## grannykins

Thanks : victory:


----------



## bobby

Whats the attraction to snails?
Which ones have the nicest shells? :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bobby said:


> Whats the attraction to snails?
> What ones have the nicest shells? :lol2:


best shells, Tigers, then Ligus virgineus. 

um, their big, easy, and surprisingly interesting :lol2:


----------



## bobby

How do you keep them?

Very wet and room temp?
Coco fibre substrate?
Some veg and your away?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bobby said:


> How do you keep them?
> 
> Very wet and room temp?
> Coco fibre substrate?
> Some veg and your away?


Depends on the snail you want 

fulica, pretty much, damp substrate (coir is perfect) , veg, cuttle, a warm spot, done :lol2:


----------



## Dusk

*Baby margie egregia*

Since it's been a slow few days, here's a picture of my first newly-hatched baby archachatina marginata var. egregia  Three out of six have hatched so far and they're ridiculously tiny for margies.


----------



## bobby

How wet are the tanks kept?
Do they need to be soaked and allowed to be dried out before the next soaking?


----------



## cazzywoo

The substrate needs to be damp, not soaking wet. Get it damp first, then spray it with a water spray bottle once or twice a day to keep it damp. If you're using large heat mats twice a day to spray it should be fine as it dries out fairly quickly otherwise! x


----------



## Dusk

How wet depends on what species you're keeping  Ideally you want a steady humidity, though some species take it as a cue to breed if you create a dry spell followed by a wet spell.

Are you after any species in particular?


----------



## bobby

Dusk said:


> How wet depends on what species you're keeping  Ideally you want a steady humidity, though some species take it as a cue to breed if you create a dry spell followed by a wet spell.
> 
> Are you after any species in particular?


Don't know if I'll even get any but they are king of cool.
I would probably find something that I like the look of then do a bit of research...

Why don't you all post pics of your favourite snails to give me ideas :whistling2:


----------



## bobby

:gasp:


----------



## Dusk

Tiger snails! Here's two next to a 1cm centimetre grid. 










Retics!


----------



## bobby

Dusk said:


> Tiger snails! Here's two next to a 1cm centimetre grid.
> 
> image


They're huge!


----------



## Dusk

Huge and *awesome*


----------



## cazzywoo

I have to agree - I love my Tigers


----------



## kooky1

hi all,
ive got 20 snails a mixture of albino retics,jadatzi,yellow rodatzi,margies and fulicas all varying ages and sizes,i love my snails theyre fab:flrt: i only started with a couple but had to have more i couldnt help myself lol,mine love a bath or a shower and their favourite food is cucumber and sweet potato:lol:


----------



## Abi-snail

Not so huge because fulicas don't get as big as some. There are photos on my profile. The big adult snail with the albino babies is Snaily.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

One of my injured baby retics died today/yesterday


----------



## cazzywoo

Oh no, sorry to hear that. RIP baby snail.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

twas the unlucky one from the start... smaller than the others and with a hole in it's shell too... kinda hoped it'd make it lol.


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. RIP baby snail.


Its always a horrible thing to happen. I had a baby Hadra Webbi die Yesterday and my best egg laying C.nemoralis suddenly die today. I geuss the more you own the more you have to say goodbye to, still never seems to get easier though. R.I.P slimers:flrt:


----------



## cazzywoo

Aw I know what you mean, when we had our last lot of fulica babies we had a few runty ones who just wouldnt grow, they eventually died aswell. Perhaps the best thing for them if they werent getting on well, didnt stop me trying to save them though!
How many more babies you got? x


----------



## cazzywoo

stevepully said:


> Its always a horrible thing to happen. I had a baby Hadra Webbi die Yesterday and my best egg laying C.nemoralis suddenly die today. I geuss the more you own the more you have to say goodbye to, still never seems to get easier though. R.I.P slimers:flrt:


Is that the hadra webbi you were having trouble with?


----------



## bobby

cazzywoo said:


> Aw I know what you mean, when we had our last lot of fulica babies we had a few runty ones who just wouldnt grow, they eventually died aswell. Perhaps the best thing for them if they werent getting on well, didnt stop me trying to save them though!
> How many more babies you got? x


How many did you own?


----------



## cazzywoo

We've got 2 adult fulica and 13 babies at the moment, most babies have been re-homed.
Also got 4 Tigers, 3 Fulica Jades (albino flesh), 3 Fulica Rodatzi(yellow shell), and an Albino Reticulata.


----------



## gary1621

Hey guys, i havent updated here in a while

My jade x albino's are going well, they have grown so much... all but one of the 4, he is being a bit slower.

One of them has changed shell colour this last week, im hoping its normal. I will try and get a clear pic soon  Its sort or pink and yellow... no more stripes or dark bits. You'll see


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Is that the hadra webbi you were having trouble with?


No It was the Euhadra that didn't look lively but seemed to be a passing thing.He seems way more active now. The Hadra webbi was totally unexpected he had not moved for a day and as i checked him I realised he had passed. his tail end was sticking out of his shell and all limp. Same thing happened to the C. Nemoralis. They were both strong snails and showing no signs of illness. The Nemoralis was 7-8 months old and the hadra webbi was about 3-4 months old. strange how they just drop like that and all their companions are ok.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Its always a horrible thing to happen. I had a baby Hadra Webbi die Yesterday and my best egg laying C.nemoralis suddenly die today. I geuss the more you own the more you have to say goodbye to, still never seems to get easier though. R.I.P slimers:flrt:


yeah... the only snails I've had die on me were the inevitable doomed-from-the-start fulica from the adults clutch (about 5-10 out of 100), this retic, and a tiger which I was unbelievably gutted about. Hadn't had the retic long... think it probably died from the shell damage it had when it arrived... wasn't in good condition. 



cazzywoo said:


> Aw I know what you mean, when we had our last lot of fulica babies we had a few runty ones who just wouldnt grow, they eventually died aswell. Perhaps the best thing for them if they werent getting on well, didnt stop me trying to save them though!
> How many more babies you got? x


I had that thing happen, ones which refuse to grow. Most of them seem to have died quite soon, about 5-10 just didn't make it, but a couple of tiny fulica are still going strong, but just aren't growing. I see them eat ( i make sure they get food) and they live fine with the others from the clutch who are 3-5x the size of them easily now, they just seem to be stuck small lol. 



gary1621 said:


> Hey guys, i havent updated here in a while
> 
> My jade x albino's are going well, they have grown so much... all but one of the 4, he is being a bit slower.
> 
> One of them has changed shell colour this last week, im hoping its normal. I will try and get a clear pic soon  Its sort or pink and yellow... no more stripes or dark bits. You'll see


This sounds intriguing... cant wait to see this lol

And I have some photos for you all tomorrow, just cuz I like showing off the gang :whistling2:


----------



## grannykins

bobby said:


> :gasp:
> 
> image


 
That is one cool snail - what is it?


----------



## grannykins

Dusk said:


> Tiger snails! Here's two next to a 1cm centimetre grid.
> 
> Retics!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v458/elfbystarlight/doumind.jpg
> image


Are they eating hay?? Out of a manger type thing??


----------



## Dusk

grannykins said:


> Are they eating hay?? Out of a manger type thing??


Yep, meadow hay in a ball hanging from the ceiling  I think it was designed for rabbits, but the retics especiallly seem to like playing with the random toys I put in 

See also:


----------



## Krista

Dusk said:


> Yep, meadow hay in a ball hanging from the ceiling  I think it was designed for rabbits, but the retics especiallly seem to like playing with the random toys I put in
> 
> See also:
> image


Hi,

What a great pic of your Snail climbing :no1: 

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Mr Brett

Dusk said:


> Yep, meadow hay in a ball hanging from the ceiling  I think it was designed for rabbits, but the retics especiallly seem to like playing with the random toys I put in
> 
> See also:
> image


 :lol2: is he cleaning his windows ?


----------



## J-Williams

Hello, I was just wondering what is the smallest Snail you can possibly have as a pet???


----------



## Dusk

The smallest commonly kept would be sublina octona - as adults, they have long narrow shells of about 15mm by 2mm, the babies are about 1.5mm when they hatch 

Pretty little golden things and very easy to keep too


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk, that is some seriously cool looking set up there 

And I vote sublima octana as smallest, my biggest ones are about 1 cm 

Edit: would seem we think the same Dusk


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Edit: would seem we think the same Dusk


Well, great minds 

If anyone can think of smaller, I for one would love to have some 

If you want aquatic snails then red ramshorns (and varients) are usually 12-15mm as adults and about 0.7mm when they first hatch!


----------



## J-Williams

What is it like to have these as pets? I understand you would keep them in a Cricket Box? But im interested!!!


----------



## Dusk

The octona? Well, I keep mine in a mini plastic critter-keeper thing, about 1.4l, modified with clear silicon sealant in most of the ventilation holes to keep the humidity up. They're at eye height on a shelf next to the computer  They are fascinating to watch, always trying to scale Mount Carrot or dig through the vast expanses of the Coir Moors, exploring the giant forests of Sphagnum Moss... and they reproduce pretty much constantly, so you can observe their courting behaviour, see the eggs visible inside the adults' shells, watch a slice of cucumber being swarmed by dozens and dozens of very tiny piranahs....


----------



## DarkCarmen

I remember reading somewhere in this thread (probably hundreds f pages back) that because coir and moss (I think) can sometimes secretly hide things like mites and that to kill them you can microwave the substrate now did i remember that right?
only ask because mine did have a few mites. looks like they've gone now but didn't want it happening all over again. I'm guessing that if this is ok that you'd do it at a low temp and for either min or seconds?
just wanted to double check before doing it:blush:

and also as my snails seem to be eating more now, has anyone ever given them dandelions to eat? my rabbit loves it but wondered if they would as we seem to have loads in garden.
thanks all

hearing about your snails is making me tempted to get more


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> The octona? Well, I keep mine in a mini plastic critter-keeper thing, about 1.4l, modified with clear silicon sealant in most of the ventilation holes to keep the humidity up. They're at eye height on a shelf next to the computer  They are fascinating to watch, always trying to scale Mount Carrot or dig through the vast expanses of the Coir Moors, exploring the giant forests of Sphagnum Moss... and they reproduce pretty much constantly, so you can observe their courting behaviour, see the eggs visible inside the adults' shells, watch a slice of cucumber being swarmed by dozens and dozens of very tiny piranahs....


:lol2:
Mine are in a cricket tub, it was the smallest securest thing I have, they'll get out of anything else... only mine don't seem very active, I put them over the corner of the heat mat and that seemed to wake them up a bit... bit they still aren't very awake lol. might just be because there isn't many of them? only about 5 I think... wana get some more lol. :whistling2:


----------



## bobby

I might get flamed for this but is there any way to keep one or two large snails with something else that would keep their numbers down. Like an eco-system in a box typed deal.....


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

well 2 fulica + the freezer works... eggs get laid... eggs get frozen... eggs get binned... no more eggs... 

Other than that, don't think so.


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> well 2 fulica + the freezer works... eggs get laid... eggs get frozen... eggs get binned... no more eggs...
> 
> Other than that, don't think so.


 
^That or just sell the eggs/hatchlings as feeders


----------



## bobby

Are there any restrictions on what snails you can keep?
I'd imagine they could be a problem if they escaped into the wild?

Can they defend themselves or do they just hide in their shell?
(probably a stupid question)

Why doesn't anyone feed these to slings?


----------



## Pleco07

bobby said:


> Are there any restrictions on what snails you can keep?
> I'd imagine they could be a problem if they escaped into the wild?
> 
> Can they defend themselves or do they just hide in their shell?
> (probably a stupid question)
> 
> Why doesn't anyone feed these to slings?


 
There are no regulations that I know of in the UK as to what snails you can keep there are over in the US. Most exotic snails would just die if the escaped/let go as its too cold.

Super slow moving, I know none of my slings would eat them...maybe the GBB as that tries to eat everything lol. I cant imagine them being very nutrious as hatchlings either and once the start growing the shells would become too hard for slings anyway.


----------



## bobby

Pleco07 said:


> There are no regulations that I know of in the UK as to what snails you can keep there are over in the US. Most exotic snails would just die if the escaped/let go as its too cold.
> 
> Super slow moving, I know none of my slings would eat them...maybe the GBB as that tries to eat everything lol. I cant imagine them being very nutrious as hatchlings either and once the start growing the shells would become too hard for slings anyway.


Ahh, fair play : victory:

I think I want to get some but I'm not sure which type 

Where do you buy them from?


----------



## Pleco07

bobby said:


> Ahh, fair play : victory:
> 
> I think I want to get some but I'm not sure which type
> 
> Where do you buy them from?


A lot of us on here have some for sale, or on invert classifieds, ebay, the commonly kept ones are fairl easy to get hold of. Depends what your after?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'd suggest fulica, their the easiest to keep and are pretty tolerant if something isn't right lol. And they dont NEED extra stuff like heating either...

I thought you might  

I have fulica if you'd like some, their quite big so no growing on and moving through to larger tanks lol. Or have a look on ebay, or Dusks website


----------



## bobby

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'd suggest fulica, their the easiest to keep and are pretty tolerant if something isn't right lol. And they dont NEED extra stuff like heating either...
> 
> I thought you might
> 
> I have fulica if you'd like some, their quite big so no growing on and moving through to larger tanks lol. Or have a look on ebay, or Dusks website


HAHA 

How big are the ones you have, i think it would be quite cool to see them grow, how quick do they grow?

I wouldn't want to start with anything too small either though.....

_*EDIT:* How often do the tanks need a full change of substrate?_


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Name a size, and chances are I have a couple around about it lol, they've all still got a good amount of growing to do though. Um, at a guesstimate, everything from a inch to 3-4 inches size wise... maybe a few a tad bigger too lol.


----------



## bobby

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Name a size, and chances are I have a couple around about it lol, they've all still got a good amount of growing to do though. Um, at a guesstimate, everything from a inch to 3-4 inches size wise... maybe a few a tad bigger too lol.


Do you measure the shell?

How do you house yours?

How many do you keep per tank?
I'd probably use one of these:

Large Exo Terra Faunariums Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Can I see some pics of your setups?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bobby said:


> Do you measure the shell?
> 
> How do you house yours?
> 
> How many do you keep per tank?
> I'd probably use one of these:
> 
> Large Exo Terra Faunariums Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> Can I see some pics of your setups?


yeah, from the apex to the opening, though I haven't actually measured them lol. 
Mine are in a 64 L RUB, and theres about 20 in there, they all seem to get on fine, just eat a lot lol. The large exo's, I've used them, there a lot of money for something which doesn't work too well, they don't hold the humidity enough for snails I've found. A plastic box seems to work better  
http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/The%20gang/Snails/100_1275.jpg
http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/The gang/Snails/100_1276.jpg

It doesn't look quite like that now though, these are a little old now, will sort out some updated photos later, gotta pop out in a sec, but you get the idea lol.


----------



## bobby

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeah, from the apex to the opening, though I haven't actually measured them lol.
> Mine are in a 64 L RUB, and theres about 20 in there, they all seem to get on fine, just eat a lot lol. The large exo's, I've used them, there a lot of money for something which doesn't work too well, they don't hold the humidity enough for snails I've found. A plastic box seems to work better
> http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/The%20gang/Snails/100_1275.jpg
> http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/The gang/Snails/100_1276.jpg
> 
> It doesn't look quite like that now though, these are a little old now, will sort out some updated photos later, gotta pop out in a sec, but you get the idea lol.


Pretty cool to see a range of sizes :2thumb:

Could you recommend something that would work well and still be totally clear?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

A RUB is pretty clear? 

Or pop to wilko's, their tubs are even clear-er lol. bit cheaper too... um... a glass tank works even better and is crystal clear lol, but obviously costs a fair bit more too.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Me Me Me Me Me again 

And i have more photos to drool over  

first the GAL's:
the hameli:








the hameli that's sure he's a rodatzi








retics and tiger








C. nemoralis have really grown!








Skan II gets some attention 








fulica tank "faster slave!"


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

The octana in a new tub








Helix's in a new tub











Now... the finds from the ramblings today...
where I started 








These guys i found (any ideas??) 







very nice snails, quite quick too lol
and these, quite pretty in reality, the flash takes the color off a bit 









That's all the snails I found, there were other things, but I'll save them for another thread


----------



## cazzywoo

Aw I love everyone's snails pics! You dont seem to get any snails like that out and about where I am, so sorry I cant help you with what they are! xx


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> And i have more photos to drool over


Beautiful beasties, all of them 



> Skan II gets some attention
> http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/Snails/100_1325.jpg


Can this youngster be named after the great Skandranon, noblest of beasts?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Beautiful beasties, all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Can this youngster be named after the great Skandranon, noblest of beasts?


Thanks, still working on what they are :lol2:

maybe :whistling2: 

Thought it fitting as the photo of Skandranon was the reason I looked into getting Tigers lol... and they are by a good way my fav snails now xD just need more tigers now :whistling2:
as a point, whats with the price of tigers again? I've seen babies on ebay for £25! last year they were £5-10! any ideas why the sudden increase? I get that when they first appeared they were extortionate, but surely the prices should just come down over time, not go back up? 

: victory:


----------



## grannykins

I've never actually thought about looking at the local snails - those are quite pretty. I'll have to see what I can find in the garden, I think. 
I have some more eggs from my golden apple snails. Are they likely to be from the same snail that laid last week, or have I been lucky enough to end up with one male and two females?


----------



## bobby

grannykins said:


> I've never actually thought about looking at the local snails - those are quite pretty. I'll have to see what I can find in the garden, I think.
> I have some more eggs from my golden apple snails. Are they likely to be from the same snail that laid last week, or have I been lucky enough to end up with one male and two females?


Are golden apple snails the aquatic ones you get when you google the name?
How do you keep those?


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thought it fitting as the photo of Skandranon was the reason I looked into getting Tigers lol... and they are by a good way my fav snails now xD just need more tigers now :whistling2:


Hehe, he will be thrilled to bits  




> as a point, whats with the price of tigers again? I've seen babies on ebay for £25! last year they were £5-10! any ideas why the sudden increase? I get that when they first appeared they were extortionate, but surely the prices should just come down over time, not go back up?


It would need a dozen supercomputers to calculate the variables when it comes to the price of tigers - when there haven't been any babies for a while, the price goes way up, if theres several lots within a few weeks, they go right down again.

It's all dependent on what people are willing to pay and perceived vs actual scarcity, but this is why I study literature, not economics


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dusk said:


> Hehe, he will be thrilled to bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would need a dozen supercomputers to calculate the variables when it comes to the price of tigers - when there haven't been any babies for a while, the price goes way up, if theres several lots within a few weeks, they go right down again.
> 
> It's all dependent on what people are willing to pay and perceived vs actual scarcity, but this is why I study literature, not economics


:lol2: I bet he will  

Yeah i can imagine lol... it's still irritating, I wants more tigers darn it!! :whistling2:


----------



## Dusk

bobby said:


> Are golden apple snails the aquatic ones you get when you google the name?
> How do you keep those?


Probably - they're freshwater aquatic snails, pomacea bridgesii, and very easy to keep  In a tank, with or without fish, with a filter and a heater if necessary.

Golden is the most common colour form but they also come in blue, pink, purple, jade, olive striped, chestnut triped, golden striped, ivory, red...


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :lol2: I bet he will
> 
> Yeah i can imagine lol... it's still irritating, I wants more tigers darn it!! :whistling2:


Don't we all 

I am quite excited, a young tiger whose parent was as big as Skan has started showing his pore... they are now living together and I am seeing if Skan will take the hint  The young snail is only about 12cm but growing like a weed, I have high hopes of these two


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol! 

oh oh oh oh  sounds nice  shotgun any babies xD


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol!
> 
> oh oh oh oh  sounds nice  shotgun any babies xD


Naturally  But they're tigers, so it will take Skan a while to notice, and then a while longer for them to both even be awake at the same time, the lazy sods


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

thanks  Ahh true enough xD Damn things... as much as I like em, they really do like to sleep don't they?  lol seems like it's always hidden away, swear it only comes out to eat then disappears again lol.


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> These guys i found (any ideas??)


The long ones in the first pic look like a type of door snail from the family clausiliidae possibly a plaited door snail but there are so many variations it is hard for a positive Id from the pic.
Small one on left of 1st pic is possibly a glass snail probably a shiny glass snail from the zonitidae familyor perhaps a strawberry snail but doubtful.
And the 2nd pic pretty unsure cause of the glare of the flash but may be a pretty hortensis.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ahhh, cool stuff, thanks  
Never seen the possible-door-snail round here before lol. thought it was a tad different


----------



## Krista

*HEMIPLECTA DISTINCTA LAND SNAILS (ebay)*

Hi all...

Do these Snails need anything else other than the description given,

"Item number:150439685385"

Thanks for the info....

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Dusk

*BTS show, 23/05*

I will be attending the BTS show on the 23rd (as a buyer!) and collecting some snails I've reserved from Peter (Polyped) who will also be attending.

I've mentioned to a few of you that I'll collect snails from him for you and then send them SD at cost. If anyone would like me to do this, drop me a line 

Or, if you're also going, it would be nice to say hi in person


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

BTS? where abouts is it... cant seem to find a thread mentioning it.


----------



## gary1621

Hey guys  

I have 3 Jades x Albino's and a Jade that i got from Dusk and they have been growing on a treat. 

I mentioned a couple of days ago about one of them and he's shell, I managed to get a couple of snaps.

The first is of one snail, but all four had the same type of shell. The second snap is of the one that has changed in the last week and a bit. 
Just wondering if it looks normal or if i have something to worry about.


----------



## stevepully

Dusk said:


> I will be attending the BTS show on the 23rd (as a buyer!) and collecting some snails I've reserved from Peter (Polyped) who will also be attending.
> 
> I've mentioned to a few of you that I'll collect snails from him for you and then send them SD at cost. If anyone would like me to do this, drop me a line
> 
> Or, if you're also going, it would be nice to say hi in person


Hi dusk I cant make it to the BTS show but im waiting on the megas from Peter. He's mailed me and asked if I'm going to be there and Ive asked if he could post from the UK to me while he was over here but as of yet have had no reply. I understand he will be very busy and may not be able to post in person so may be calling on your services. What would you suggest I do?


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> BTS? where abouts is it... cant seem to find a thread mentioning it.


British Tarantula Society Annual Exhibition

Although it's not snail-focused, there will be a few seller there with them, I believe 

Steve - PM'd you


----------



## cazzywoo

There are some Tigers and a lot of others for sale from Koppite over on petsnails if anyone was interested...... xx


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> British Tarantula Society Annual Exhibition
> 
> Although it's not snail-focused, there will be a few seller there with them, I believe


You bad, bad girl. My wallet did NOT need to know that this is happening an hour away from my house!!!!!

I may see you there.


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> You bad, bad girl. My wallet did NOT need to know that this is happening an hour away from my house!!!!!
> 
> I may see you there.


:halo:


----------



## fionayee

There are loads of Fulicas here.They are very common and can be found almost everywhere!


----------



## Dusk

How large to they get in the wild, near you?


----------



## stephenie191

WOW over 4,000 posts! Never thought it would go for this long when i started it!!!

Everytime i pop on it's still live, :lol2:


----------



## labmad

cazzywoo said:


> There are some Tigers and a lot of others for sale from Koppite over on petsnails if anyone was interested...... xx


That would be me  selling, check out the ad on rfuk classifieds if anyone interested, but margie suts and tigers now sold


----------



## fionayee

Dusk said:


> How large to they get in the wild, near you?


I've never tried measuring them :blush:


----------



## lyn22

I just lost my tiger the other day, unsure why as he was only coming up for a year old & only just this past couple of months taken a really healthy growth spurt.. suspect it might have been a heat mat problem but my 2 albino retics are in there aswell & quite happy.
Undecided whether to get another tiger or not... they are so hard to come by.


----------



## cazzywoo

Sorry to hear about your Tiger xx


----------



## gary1621

Hey everyone

I have 3 Jades x Albino's and a Jade that i got from Dusk and they have been growing on a treat these last few months  

I mentioned a couple of days ago about one of them and he's shell, I managed to get a couple of snaps.

The first is of one snail, but all four had the same type of shell. The second snap is of the one that has changed in the last week and a bit. 

Just wondering if it looks normal or if i have something to worry about?
Dusk, have any of yours done this?


----------



## Dusk

How odd! No, none of the ones I kept have that, and I haven't heard of any of the other ones I sold doing it - anyone?

Is the affected snail healthy in all other aspects?


----------



## gary1621

As far as I can tell

He wakes up, eats, moves around and digs back down to sleep just like the rest 

I'll just keep my eye on him. I think he looks pretty cool, so i hope its not a health issue


----------



## cazzywoo

A couple of my Rodatzis had shells EXACTLY like that before they went yellow, but I'm guessing that doesnt really explain yours?!


----------



## gary1621

Ooo it could do  They are Rodatzis and White Jade crosses, so should hold the gene.


----------



## lyn22

Would you pay 30 quid + postage for 2 tigers, 1.5" shell length ???????? They look healthy..... on ebay & ending soon.

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

gary1621 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I have 3 Jades x Albino's and a Jade that i got from Dusk and they have been growing on a treat these last few months
> 
> I mentioned a couple of days ago about one of them and he's shell, I managed to get a couple of snaps.
> 
> The first is of one snail, but all four had the same type of shell. The second snap is of the one that has changed in the last week and a bit.
> 
> Just wondering if it looks normal or if i have something to worry about?
> Dusk, have any of yours done this?
> 
> image
> 
> image


ONE OF MINE DID THAT!!!!

see the photos a few pages back  It started off fairly normal, slightly lighter than, then, it seemed to change almost overnight and is now nearly pure white shell. It's a fulica Hameli though. And is growing the same as the other 2 hameli, and is eating and more active than either normal one xD


----------



## cazzywoo

lyn22 said:


> Would you pay 30 quid + postage for 2 tigers, 1.5" shell length ???????? They look healthy..... on ebay & ending soon.
> 
> I'm thinking about it.


I think you should pay as much as YOU are happy with. Some would say its expensive, others a bargain, so just do what you feel is best........
let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## lyn22

Spent too long dithering about & just missed them.. never mind, there will be others


----------



## Dusk

Good heavens... I wonder if we're looking at an unexpected new colour variation?? I'm sorry I missed your post! Please, both of you keep me posted on how they develop! 

One of the yellow-shelled, dark-bodied babies from the first clutch, the only one I kept, currently has gorgeous golden and caramel striping - much lighter than an ordinary fulica shell, but definitely more pattern than a rodatzi. I am hoping he'll keep it as he grows up 

This breeding experiment has been fascinating  So many unexpected outcomes!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

That sounds a lot like the one I've got Dusk, this ones growing on well and is holding the color, so it's looking like it's going to stay too. Shall keep the updates coming for you, if it is something new, that would be awesome!  

Couple of photos of the oddball hameli
All 3 hameli 
















And Captain Oddball making his break for Russia


----------



## Dusk

This is my caramel beauty:










It's a fluke I kept him - when about 8mm in size, he somehow escaped the tub the babies were in and made his way to the front-opening viv on the rack below, which I can only assume I had left ajar a mm or two - it has glass sliding doors. He was making himself at home with the margie eduardis when I discovered him, so I let him stay in there ever since


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

:lol2: Thats brilliant! And that is one very-very-awesomely colored fulica. Not sure what I'd call that lol.


----------



## Lee2211

Wow! That's beautiful.
My Rodatzi is a bit more yellow with a little less patterning.
I'm really exctied, my youngest Fulica is starting to get the patterning on her shell! Sad I know, but there's nothing better for me to do.
(apart from revise for all the tests I have on monday)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Wow! That's beautiful.
> My Rodatzi is a bit more yellow with a little less patterning.
> I'm really exctied, my youngest Fulica is starting to get the patterning on her shell! Sad I know, but there's nothing better for me to do.
> (*apart from revise for all the tests I have on monday*)


Bahhhhh, why would you go and remind me of those A level exams?! :devil:


----------



## Lee2211

Sorry...
I have 3 tests on Monday. Nothing compared to yours of course but you know... Sorry!
Lets talk about something else.
I'm looking for a nice heatmat for my snails. I'm hoping it might make them feel better. 
Can you change the temperature on it? (I know, stupid. But I'm very confused :/ )


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

My 1sts in 17 days.... ¬.¬ 
no, heat mats just get hot when you plug em in, you'll need a thermostat to make them get to a certain temperature and stop.

Search out the thread on unstated mats for how hot they can get... its scary.


----------



## bobby

Ask about heat mats in the snake section : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/174166-do-i-really-need-thermostat.html

There ya go


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks dude.
Do they come with thermostats or do I have to buy one seperately? 
So basically, get a heatmat and thermostat, turn it up to the temperature, and I assume it'll stop getting hotter when it reaches the temperature that I set it to?

I'll give that thread a look for sure


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks dude.
> Do they come with thermostats or do I have to buy one seperately?
> So basically, get a heatmat and thermostat, turn it up to the temperature, and I assume it'll stop getting hotter when it reaches the temperature that I set it to?
> 
> I'll give that thread a look for sure


Yes but you will need a digital thermometer too, gets quite expensive : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

I've already got a thermometer. I got an aquatics one that's very accurate. It shouldn't get too expensive, I'm not looking for anything huge.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I've already got a thermometer. I got an aquatics one that's very accurate. It shouldn't get too expensive, I'm not looking for anything huge.


You say that now...

Heat mat £10
Thermostat £20 (thats the cheapest habistat on/off mat stat)

Basssicallly, you set it all up and such, then, set it to the temp you want, get the probe in where you need it, then add the digital thermometer, and adjust the temp as needed until its the right temperature, the scale on the thermostat is usually pretty inaccurate. : victory:

Whats the heating your thinking of getting for by the way?


----------



## bobby

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> You say that now...
> 
> Heat mat £10
> Thermostat £20 (thats the cheapest habistat on/off mat stat)
> 
> Basssicallly, you set it all up and such, then, set it to the temp you want, get the probe in where you need it, then add the digital thermometer, and adjust the temp as needed until its the right temperature, *the scale on the thermostat is usually pretty inaccurate*. : victory:
> 
> Whats the heating your thinking of getting for by the way?


Understatement of the year, I don't think they should be allowed to add a tempreature at all, it should just be little notches. 

I am yet to find a stat that's anywhere near the temp it thinks it's at.

If you are going to buy a stat make sure you have a decent thermometer, it's a waste of time otherwise : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bobby said:


> Understatement of the year, I don't think they should be allowed to add a tempreature at all, it should just be little notches.
> 
> I am yet to find a stat that's anywhere near the temp it thinks it's at.
> 
> If you are going to buy a stat make sure you have a decent thermometer, it's a waste of time otherwise : victory:


Well put  The closest mine are is about 3 degrees up on reality lol.


----------



## Lee2211

I don't know, just one that gives out heat.
My thermometre is pretty good. And I'd rather not get a digi one because they stick out.
I'll just put it on the back of my tank and I don't know where to put the probe? The soil's pretty cold but that might not be such a good idea the more I come to think of it. Any ideas?


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> I don't know, just one that gives out heat.
> My thermometre is pretty good. And I'd rather not get a digi one because they stick out.
> I'll just put it on the back of my tank and I don't know where to put the probe? The soil's pretty cold but that might not be such a good idea the more I come to think of it. Any ideas?


How do you know it's any good?
You need a digi IMO....

Put the probe near the mat, your snail will probably go to the heat : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

I'm confused again.
Do I need a thermostat, dimmer stat or what?


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> I'm confused again.
> Do I need a thermostat, dimmer stat or what?


A dimmerstat is a thermostat.

A dimmerstat works by dimming the light to control the heat.
An on/off mat works by turning the mat on and off to control the heat

Just buy the cheapest, if money is no object buy the dimmer : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

I know it works because I have a digi themometre in my other tank and they read the same pretty much all the time.

So, a dimmer stat is better because I can set a temperature on it?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I know it works because I have a digi themometre in my other tank and they read the same pretty much all the time.
> 
> So, a dimmer stat is better because I can set a temperature on it?


Dimmer stat are better for bulbs tbh, you can set temps on all the stats - for a mat all you need is a mat stat. I just bought a new one for my tigers MINISTAT 100


----------



## Lee2211

Right I was looking at these http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...511041-mats-stats-low-prices.html#post6217723

was thinking about getting the Mini 100 and the 16x11 heat mat,
are these all right? Will the stat be OK for the mat etc.
Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Right I was looking at these http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...511041-mats-stats-low-prices.html#post6217723
> 
> was thinking about getting the Mini 100 and the 16x11 heat mat,
> are these all right? Will the stat be OK for the mat etc.
> Thanks for all your help guys


Thats fine, I get most of my equipment from them too


----------



## Lee2211

Right then.
Glad I got that all sorted lol, what a palava!
I'm hoping desperately they'll feel better and become more active with a mat. When we moved them, the old room they were in was 26*C according to my themometre and now it's like 22, so they're not as active as usual.
Fingers crossed


----------



## bobby

I was away, sorry : victory:

Lots of people prefer the dimmer ones because they are more constant, I don't think it matters TBH : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Good.
Because I think from what you guys said about how expensive stats are that £19.99 is hopfully a good price?
Either way, I think I might ask him if he can hold them for me and then order them.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah not too bad of a price. I prefer the habistat ones, but the micro one i have works just as good  

I'm tempted to do a quick paint diagram xD


----------



## Lee2211

Of what?
Go on, do it. You know you want to!

Does anyone here keep retics?
If they do what are they like as far as personalities go? 
Does their care differ much from A. Fulica.
I want some, not that it'll happen anytime soon but I'll just find out some stuff


----------



## Dusk

Lee2211 said:


> Does anyone here keep retics?
> If they do what are they like as far as personalities go?
> Does their care differ much from A. Fulica.


They usually like it a bit warmer and damper than fulicas but otherwise the same. They're very hardy and probably the most active and playful GALS you could ever have  Real personalities, all of them.


----------



## Lee2211

Cool. 
It's a shame I'm too picky about my snails because I could keep them with my Fulicas.
But I'd rather keep them by themselves for random reasons I don't know.


----------



## bobby

Retics are great but they reach 18 foot plus.....:whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

We're talking about snails not snakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> We're talking about snails not snakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You should have to use a different name, like stripies or something :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Haha, well it should be pretty obvious.
We are in the Snail Thread after all


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> Haha, well it should be pretty obvious.
> We are in the Snail Thread after all


haha, I knew what you were talking about, hence the ":whistling2:"


----------



## Dusk

bobby said:


> You should have to use a different name, like stripies or something :whistling2:



Yes, becaust that'll really narrow it down and help be clear which snails we're talking about


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Of what?
> Go on, do it. You know you want to!
> 
> Does anyone here keep retics?
> If they do what are they like as far as personalities go?
> Does their care differ much from A. Fulica.
> I want some, not that it'll happen anytime soon but I'll just find out some stuff


lol, of the thermostat/mat/thermometer set up to clarify it a bit. Still have one actually for a snake set up I did for someone else if it'll help xD



Dusk said:


> They usually like it a bit warmer and damper than fulicas but otherwise the same. They're very hardy and probably the most active and playful GALS you could ever have  Real personalities, all of them.


Ditto  My 2 albinos are mad, always wandering and being... snaily. The babies are a bit quieter though, but their not great still after their bad journey here, and still have a little shell damage thats still healing. 



bobby said:


> Retics are great but they reach 18 foot plus.....:whistling2:


:roll:


----------



## Lee2211

Wow. Sounds like Retics are the snails to have eh!
I'd love a pair, uno albino and one normal


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I have eggs brewing  Will let you know when they hatch if your still looking for one... photos will be up on here no doubt lol.


----------



## Lee2211

I'll hold you to that!
Do you think they'll do well in a decent sized storage tub?
How big do you think it'll have to be?
I'm sure I could find somewhere to put it


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> I'll hold you to that!
> Do you think they'll do well in a decent sized storage tub?
> How big do you think it'll have to be?
> I'm sure I could find somewhere to put it


Twice as long as the snail, so about 36 feet for an adult :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I'll hold you to that!
> Do you think they'll do well in a decent sized storage tub?
> How big do you think it'll have to be?
> I'm sure I could find somewhere to put it


go for it  
Well, my 2 albinos have just finished laying eggs in a big wilko tub  
big xD mine are by far my biggest snails. So as big as possible, any space they'll use. a 50L RUB should probably do it... I have them in something similar to this Underbed Storage Crate On Wheels And Lid at Wilkinson Plus



bobby said:


> Twice as long as the snail, so about 36 feet for an adult :whistling2:


I repeat, :roll:


----------



## Lee2211

:Na_Na_Na_Na: haha, me thinks you need a knew joke


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I agree. Bobby... get some new material xD


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> go for it
> Well, my 2 albinos have just finished laying eggs in a big wilko tub
> big xD mine are by far my biggest snails. So as big as possible, any space they'll use. a 50L RUB should probably do it... I have them in something similar to this Underbed Storage Crate On Wheels And Lid at Wilkinson Plus
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat, :roll:


Thanks, I'll get the measurements once my room is rearranged and see what I can do.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

no problem


----------



## Lee2211

The site doesn't come up, how about this for size?
Really Useful, 84 Litre Stacking Storage Box, Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Storage, Archive & Organisation, Office Supplies - Staples


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> The site doesn't come up, how about this for size?
> Really Useful, 84 Litre Stacking Storage Box, Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Storage, Archive & Organisation, Office Supplies - Staples


The 84L RUB is excessively high for snails, its got the same floor space as the 50L I think and the 50 is cheaper, just lower, which is no problem cuz snails aren't climbers  Something like that, only lower, would be perfect.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

bobby said:


> Retics are great but they reach 18 foot plus.....:whistling2:


How I'd love to have a snail that big.....I'd make one of those thingys they use to ride elephants & get it to take me shopping & stuff. Cabbage-powered transport may be the answer to all our environmental worries. 










I want a couple of retics now if they're as fun as everyone says.


----------



## bobby

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> How I'd love to have a snail that big.....I'd make one of those thingys they use to ride elephants & get it to take me shopping & stuff. Cabbage-powered transport may be the answer to all our environmental worries.
> 
> image
> 
> I want a couple of retics now if they're as fun as everyone says.


is that you on the elephant?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Phfftttt.....no. I've been known to fall off a stationary chair.


----------



## bobby

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Phfftttt.....no. I've been known to fall off a stationary chair.


haha 

Would be kinda scary to see a snail that big :gasp:


----------



## Lee2211

Oh right.
I didn't think the height would make a difference. The temporary placement of my Fulicas has found them in an exo-terra. That's quite tall, they just bury themselves most of the time so it doesn't seem to make much difference.
But I'll take your word for it


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

The height wont hurt them, but it's just unnecessary is all. When you have as many as some of us do, you have to start thinking space saving, if I can get 2 50L's for instance in the same space as one 84L, when the snails wont notice the difference in height, I'll take the 2 50L's


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah, I suppose that does make sense.
Well if it isn't too tall then I'll get that one, because I'm really not looking for any more than the Retics.

Thanks for your help


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

You say that now...  
Quite alright


----------



## Lee2211

Don't tempt me.
I blame most of you anyway for tempting me with your beautiful snails. 
Anyway, I won't complain if say, you wanted to show me some pictures of your Retics :whistling2:

Oh and note to Bobby, don't post a picture of a snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Strictly snails only


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> Don't tempt me.
> I blame most of you anyway for tempting me with your beautiful snails.
> Anyway, I won't complain if say, you wanted to show me some pictures of your Retics :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and note to Bobby, don't post a picture of a snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Strictly snails only


Damn


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

As you asked so subtly  


































The gruesome twosome. Don't have any photos of the normal retics yet, these 2 are the parents of the eggs that are brewing at the moment, that *should* be due to hatch soon, been about 2 weeks since they laid now :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

:mf_dribble:






... Sorry to spoil your fun Bobby, maybe next time.


----------



## DarkCarmen

you tempter you love them :flrt:
but i do love the albino snails
so tempting

I make things so difficult for myself I didn't think that snails would like dandelions but they love them, they left nothing behind making doubt if i feed them or not


----------



## Lee2211

Do you just pick them out of the garden and wash them?
I've never been brave enough to try it, think I might just have to give it a go if they love them so much.


----------



## Abi-snail

Ooh... they're lovely.


----------



## DarkCarmen

Lee2211 said:


> Do you just pick them out of the garden and wash them?
> I've never been brave enough to try it, think I might just have to give it a go if they love them so much.


yeah pretty much just picked them from the garden, didn't wash them as got nothing harmful in garden plus it's been raining alot recently but washing them will probably make them nice and moist tasty worth a try.
I just thought to try as we have loads in garden and was picking a dandelion for hugo (rabbit) as he loves them. at first I gave snails a little bit of dandelion leaf and whole flower for them to try but now as they like it treat them to half a leaf to eat
as long as they eat it and like it : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ My snails don't seem too keen on dandelion for some reason - my mice love it though. 

I now have a Spinxi Apple snail - at least I assume I do, put him in the tank on friday & haven't seen him since.


----------



## Abi-snail

*apple snail to live with xenopus?*

I'm always picking dandelions for my guinea pigs. Perhaps I'll see if the snails like them too. Was just wondering about it the other day then read it on here.

Anyone know if I could add an apple snail to the aquarium with my Xenopus leavis? There are some gorgeous apple snails in the aquarium shop near me but I can't really fit another aquarium.


----------



## Lee2211

Well, I didn't want there to be any bugs on there.
I put boling water on it for a while. And there were loads of dead bugs in there. 
Also I didn't know wether to or not because the houses that live near me have very planted up gardens and I didn't know wether they'd use pesticides or wether it would make a difference to our garden.
Better to be safe than sorry.
They didn't eat much mind. My snails don't really have much of a appetite to be honest. They don't seem too ill, they're not at their best, hopefuly they'll pick up soon.
I gave them some daisy's to, which I read they can eat. They didn't eat them though.


----------



## Lee2211

Does anyone know what's going on with the supersnails site?
It wont come up and I don't know wether it's just my pc or wether it's happening with everyone else.


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the supersnails site?
> It wont come up and I don't know wether it's just my pc or wether it's happening with everyone else.


Had never been on it before but I just went on and it's fine....


----------



## Lee2211

hmmm....


----------



## bobby

Lee2211 said:


> hmmm....


Everyone seems to be recommending me to clear my cache lately so I'm going to go with that.....


----------



## Dusk

*Baby Achatina Immaculata var. Panthera*










I have some of these wee babies listed on eBay, if anyone's interested


----------



## Lee2211

bobby said:


> Everyone seems to be recommending me to clear my cache lately so I'm going to go with that.....


cache? What does that mean?
Either way Bobby, do you even have snails?
Because if you don't I think you should get some... I have some for sale :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol.

Damn you Dusk, you know I have no money, and now theres something ELSE I wants! xD

Edit: found em, added to watch anyway.... in case I happen to randomly find money :whistling2:


----------



## cazzywoo

One of our big fulica, Sportacus, died today. He was one of my daughter's snails, one of the first we got. He was almost 7 years old. Daughter quite upset but wanted to know if she could keep his shell - I have no idea if you can remove the body from the shell easily or not? x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I did with one of my Tigers, its pretty easy... But not pretty. Soak it in really hot water maybe? I... I wouldn't recommend the way I ended up doing it. 

RIP Sportacus.


----------



## bobby

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I did with one of my Tigers, its pretty easy... But not pretty. Soak it in really hot water maybe? I... I wouldn't recommend the way I ended up doing it.
> 
> RIP Sportacus.


I have eaten snail, it's cooked then you pull them out the shell, I imagine that would work :thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bobby said:


> I have eaten snail, it's cooked then you pull them out the shell, I imagine that would work :thumb:


Ew. Ew. Ew. Uberew. 

Also, on a snail thread?!


----------



## bobby

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ew. Ew. Ew. Uberew.
> 
> Also, on a snail thread?!


I was trying to help the little girl keep the shell?

I wouldn't go out to eat them again, they must taste rotten because the French use a stupid amount of garlic, that's all it tastes like.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

nah the eating them bit lol. 

And yeh, i bet their nasty. dont exactly look appetizing lol.


----------



## bobby

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> nah the eating them bit lol.
> 
> And yeh, i bet their nasty. dont exactly look appetizing lol.


They weren't bad, just like garlic?

I like garlic so I ate a few but I wouldn't buy them, garlic bread's better :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Managed to get Sportacus out of his shell, did it when my daughter was at school so she didnt see. 
Wasnt a nice job but wasnt as hard as I thought it would be.
His body is now buried in the garden, and I polished up the shell so it was lovely and clean and shiny for her. She is very pleased that she's got something to remember him by. RIP Sportacus xx


----------



## bobby

cazzywoo said:


> Managed to get Sportacus out of his shell, did it when my daughter was at school so she didnt see.
> Wasnt a nice job but wasnt as hard as I thought it would be.
> His body is now buried in the garden, and I polished up the shell so it was lovely and clean and shiny for her. She is very pleased that she's got something to remember him by. RIP Sportacus xx


Did you boil it?


----------



## Lee2211

Oooh, I'm just about to buy some products off Dusks website 
It looks amazing and is at great prices!
Take a look peoples.


----------



## stevepully

Hi everybody. Long time no speak. Anyone interested in Tigers? I noticed there is a few up for sale on ebay. I cant afford them, already spent near on £200 on snails in the last 2 months. Anyway hope everyone and their snailies are fine just thought it may help out some tiger hunters!


----------



## Lee2211

I'd love some mate.
Not going to happen though!
I've got some custodians in my tank it seems, they're clustered on the poo and on the snails shells. Plus they don't look anything like the bad ones mine had.
I'm trying to find out some new recipes for snaily meals, considering I'm no chef I thought I'd scout on here for some snaily people willing to share their knowingness!


----------



## lyn22

2 tigers 1.5" shell on ebay just now sitting at £41 :gasp: still 2 days to go :gasp:


----------



## stevepully

there are cheaper ones but still a while to go. the seller has a few lots.
2x LOVELY TIGER SNAILS SIZE 1 3/4" & 2" RARE LAND SNAIL on eBay (end time 16-May-10 19:56:27 BST)


----------



## lyn22

I looked at them but wasnt too keen on their shells. I lost my tiger & 50/50 on whether to get more. I like my 2 retics (albino) although they're mucking about re egg laying. 
I got 2 or 3 first eggs then nothing, then 2 weeks later another 4 eggs and i've left them in the coir but not hopeful they'll hatch.

I wish they'd lay a proper batch & get on with it LOL.


----------



## stevepully

Talking of eggs . my first lot of _A_rianta arbustorum eggs hatched today.:no1:


----------



## stevepully

Anyone got any fulicas they don't want? I'm after 2 but really dont want to pay alot for them. I'm going to use them to test out a new second hand tank I have. It has been steralized but want to keep something in there for a while to double check its safe for my megas. Ive paid £100 for them and really don't want them to be wiped out from any stray bacteria or bugs they will then be passed on to a primary school for all the children to enjoy.
Would really appreciate it if anyone had a couple they could part with and are willing to send 1st class post.
Sorry that sounds really cheeky but I promised my Auntie who is a primary school tacher some snails and I have no fulica babies at the mo 
.


----------



## cazzywoo

Steve - I have a couple of Fulica youngsters you are welcome to if you want them


----------



## cazzywoo

Oh, and how many of your eggs hatched? Hope they do well x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Anyone got any fulicas they don't want? I'm after 2 but really dont want to pay alot for them. I'm going to use them to test out a new second hand tank I have. It has been steralized but want to keep something in there for a while to double check its safe for my megas. Ive paid £100 for them and really don't want them to be wiped out from any stray bacteria or bugs they will then be passed on to a primary school for all the children to enjoy.
> Would really appreciate it if anyone had a couple they could part with and are willing to send 1st class post.
> Sorry that sounds really cheeky but I promised my Auntie who is a primary school tacher some snails and I have no fulica babies at the mo
> .


Thanks for the link  Got LOADS of fulica now if you want some bigger ones  Could do with moving a few on now really anyway, just got a bunch more babies in form Dawn :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

What are megas i no there snails I mean what type 100quid?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Megalobulimus oblongus / Species [Pet Snails]  their rare, to say the least


----------



## stevepully

Regarding the Fulicas, thanks for the replies please PM me and let me know what you want for postage and size etc.
As for the eggs, I've had about 20 hatch and this is my first batch. Ive got 2 more batches waiting to hatch. Hope they do well.
Many thanks, Steve


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Anyone got any fulicas they don't want? I'm after 2 but really dont want to pay alot for them. I'm going to use them to test out a new second hand tank I have. It has been steralized but want to keep something in there for a while to double check its safe for my megas. Ive paid £100 for them and really don't want them to be wiped out from any stray bacteria or bugs they will then be passed on to a primary school for all the children to enjoy.
> Would really appreciate it if anyone had a couple they could part with and are willing to send 1st class post.
> Sorry that sounds really cheeky but I promised my Auntie who is a primary school tacher some snails and I have no fulica babies at the mo
> .


Yeah I have some. I'm only charging postage.


----------



## cazzywoo

I have been watching the pair of Tigers on eBay, not to buy as Ive got enough, but just to see what price they go for. They are up to £73 already!
2X RARE TIGER SNAILS (LAND SNAILS) on eBay (end time 16-May-10 19:45:41 BST)
:gasp:
Obviously there aren't many around at the moment!! xx


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> I have been watching the pair of Tigers on eBay, not to buy as Ive got enough, but just to see what price they go for. They are up to £73 already!
> 2X RARE TIGER SNAILS (LAND SNAILS) on eBay (end time 16-May-10 19:45:41 BST)
> :gasp:
> Obviously there aren't many around at the moment!! xx


 :gasp: Bejesus! £73, really? There's no way I'd spend that much on Tigers.
They're not that rare.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> :gasp: Bejesus! £73, really? There's no way I'd spend that much on Tigers.
> They're not that rare.


Flick back a few pages, I wondered about the prices recently, Dusk explained it very well, it comes and goes up and down, and it's peaking about now it would seem. No eggs as of late I suppose. Read they run in a 3 year cycle, so if thats true it'd explain it pretty well too. 
They're also not that common either.
But that's pushing the megas prices...

This, this is ridiculous... 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2X-ALBINO-JAD..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3cacfd8953
£83 for fulica!!!


----------



## Dusk

That's amazing!



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> This, this is ridiculous...
> 2X ALBINO JADE GIANT AFRICAN LAND SNAIL HAVE LAID on eBay (end time 16-May-10 22:26:18 BST)
> £83 for fulica!!!


----------



## lyn22

blimey some serious profit to be made out of some snails eh !! LOL

Think i'll just wait maybe until tigers prices come down.


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah I read about that but then again it is pushing Mega prices and they are a lot more rare than Tigers.

£83? I'd sure like to be that seller. Not the buyer when they find out they could've payed £5 for one :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

£5 is still a lot xD At 100 eggs, even £1 each is a tidy profit! 

It's shocking is what it is Dusk! Someone clearly has no idea, or far far too much money lol


----------



## Dusk

I suppose all things are ultimately worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> *£5 is still a lot xD At 100 eggs, even £1 each is a tidy profit! *
> 
> It's shocking is what it is Dusk! Someone clearly has no idea, or far far too much money lol


No, I mean that's just for postage.
The snail would be free but you'd be expected to pay postage at least. I just thought that would be around the amount it would cost to send out a couple decent sized snails.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ah right, see what you mean, yeah probably about that lol 



Dusk said:


> I suppose all things are ultimately worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them


Yeah, this is true... its just shocking what some people are willing to pay :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Anybody got some nice baby snail s they wanna sell me baby would be good!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

jaykickboxer said:


> Anybody got some nice baby snail s they wanna sell me baby would be good!


If you want  recon I have every size between 1/4 inch and 4 inches:lol2:
Their fulica, and I have FAR too many lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> If you want  recon I have every size between 1/4 inch and 4 inches:lol2:
> Their fulica, and I have FAR too many lol.


How much u after for em mate?


----------



## Lee2211

Damn you MetaphysicalNinja!
Always getting there before me dammit! 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:

My snails have mites again :'( What am I doing wrong?
Where do they come from?

How long should I bake soil for before I rehdrate it and put it in the tank?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

jaykickboxer said:


> How much u after for em mate?


How much you want to pay? lol, I'm not too fussed, just so long as they go to decent homes, couple of quid for a pair of mid-sized ones plus postage (your choice, RMSD/1st class) is fine. 



Lee2211 said:


> Damn you MetaphysicalNinja!
> Always getting there before me dammit!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> My snails have mites again :'( What am I doing wrong?
> Where do they come from?
> 
> How long should I bake soil for before I rehdrate it and put it in the tank?


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Um, have you tried using coir? No mites or rubbish in that. Tried a clean up crew too? that might help too. : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Yep I'm using coir.
*shudder* More bugs in my tank. I hate bugs, is that the only option?


----------



## lyn22

I've heard those clean up crew bugs are really effective. I sympathise tho as i'd not like to introduce them to my tank either. SOme peeps have a type of woodlice aswell to eat the poo :gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Well I've never had mites, and use clean up crews... so yeah, I'd say they work. I have woodlice in most of my tanks. Love the little things. Brilliant, do a perfect job, just dont make babies fast enough for my liking, my need exceeds my supply! xD


----------



## snakenanny

I was thinking about selling some baby land snails, and I was wondering how to go about posting them? Thanks xx


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well I've never had mites, and use clean up crews... so yeah, I'd say they work. I have woodlice in most of my tanks. Love the little things. Brilliant, do a perfect job, just dont make babies fast enough for my liking, my need exceeds my supply! xD


Well, I don't think Springtails would bother me much tbh, because they're so small. But the only damn problem is that I thought I did have springtails before. They were crawling over the poo etc but then I saw some different shaped and sized ones creeping about on the skin of my snails! 
Damn things, seems like they live together!

What about those hypoapisis miles or whatever it's called? What are they like? And are they big?

I'm willing to put up with something close to springtail size for my snails but anything bigger and then no way. I wouldn't mind so much, only the tank's in my bedroom and I couldn't handle lot's of bugs multiplying in there. I mean, a little spider in there and I can't sleep until it's gone.

I'm a wuss, no doubt about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

snakenanny said:


> I was thinking about selling some baby land snails, and I was wondering how to go about posting them? Thanks xx


for fulica, small tub, lots of substrate, bit of food, sorted : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> Well, I don't think Springtails would bother me much tbh, because they're so small. But the only damn problem is that I thought I did have springtails before. They were crawling over the poo etc but then I saw some different shaped and sized ones creeping about on the skin of my snails!
> Damn things, seems like they live together!
> 
> What about those hypoapisis miles or whatever it's called? What are they like? And are they big?
> 
> I'm willing to put up with something close to springtail size for my snails but anything bigger and then no way. I wouldn't mind so much, only the tank's in my bedroom and I couldn't handle lot's of bugs multiplying in there. I mean, a little spider in there and I can't sleep until it's gone.
> 
> I'm a wuss, no doubt about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


They only really eat other mites, so useless unless you have a mite problem really, especially as their not cheap. Their tiny. Barely visible. Personally I love my woodlice, they do a great job and suck at escaping from things :lol2:
Unless you put them in, I wouldn't have thought you'd end up with springtails in there... though I have a lot of some kind of mite thing that eat leftover food (or not leftovers sometimes, they seem to just swarm food) but don't come anywhere near the millipedes (their in the millipede tank)


----------



## cazzywoo

OMG - those Tiger snails on ebay ended up selling for £156!!!!!
Surely its better to wait a little bit and see if any cheaper ones come up?!
I L-O-V-E my tigers,but there is no way I would pay that. I guess it just depends on what you think they are worth really.
Either that or something fishy was going on with the bidding, its the same bidder who has bid up quite high on the albino jades. Someone has a big snail budget lol!!!


----------



## bobby

I would have given him £10 and I'd have wanted free delivery....


----------



## lyn22

156 quid :blowup:

Thats pretty amazing.

Well my albino retics at it again........... just laid 2 eggs !!!! this is about the 3rd "TEST BATCH OF EGGS"

:gasp: really i dont know why.


----------



## echogecko

i am officially in shock :gasp:
mad enough the price the tigers sold for (i paid £2.50 for my little ones) but i have just looked how much the albino jades went for......£156!!!!!
is there some sort of scam going on or something or are people just mad to pay that much? :whistling2:


----------



## cazzywoo

echogecko said:


> i am officially in shock :gasp:
> mad enough the price the tigers sold for (i paid £2.50 for my little ones) but i have just looked how much the albino jades went for......£156!!!!!
> is there some sort of scam going on or something or are people just mad to pay that much? :whistling2:


I actually did start to wonder if it was a scam, or "shill bidding" as it is called, as the bidder who bid the prices up high was the same on both of them, and also has a high bid activity percentage with that seller.
On the other hand, it could just be someone who genuinely was willing to pay that much.............. we'll never know!!


----------



## Snailmail

*Prices were geuine *

:2thumb: just like to cofirm prices on ebay were geuine i am not the £156 seller but the other !! payment recieved and snails dispatched so guess you do know after all


----------



## Snailmail

*p.s*

p.s no shill bidding was involved also informed someone was willing to pay more but they were on dial up connection !! best wishes from the land of slimers DDx


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

bobby said:


> I would have given him £10 and I'd have wanted free delivery....


Tsk...doing _nothing_ for our reputation there....


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Snailmail said:


> :2thumb: just like to cofirm prices on ebay were geuine i am not the £156 seller but the other !! payment recieved and snails dispatched so guess you do know after all





Snailmail said:


> p.s no shill bidding was involved also informed someone was willing to pay more but they were on dial up connection !! best wishes from the land of slimers DDx


Oh. Dear. Lord. Thats... thats almost unbelievable. Do like my Tiger... but... really?! that much?? That's more than Steve paid for 3 Megas... 



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Tsk...doing _nothing_ for our reputation there....


We have a reputation?! 

I'd be likely to agree with Bobby though... would say £20 would be my *max* for a Tiger, and for that much I'd want a pair really. Or a adult. 
But I only paid £5 for my boy :whistling2:

I have wondered... having seen the prices their going for... how much he'd fetch... It'd be a fair sum I recon lol :mf_dribble:
but no way could I sell him :gasp: lol.


----------



## Lee2211

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Tsk...doing _nothing_ for our reputation there....


 Dawn you're back! Haven't seen you on here in ages 
How's the slimers?

@TheMetaphysicalNinja,
I know, I'd never pay that much for a Tiger. They're beautiful and everything but if Steve payed £150 for 3 Megas that just puts the prices in perspective doesn't it!


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Steve payed £150 for 3 Megas that just puts the prices in perspective doesn't it!


I paid just short of £100 for the three with postage included. But yeah they are not as regular as Tigers. I only paid £5 each for my tiger babies guess as everyone jumps to sell their tigers, they will become less rare, therefore less expensive (supply and demand). Then as they all dry up prices will increase again.
I think something is worth what you are prepared to pay for it. People spend thousands on things like koi carp etc. Ultimately I am buying snails because I enjoy them (as I think the majority of us here are also), I'm not in it for the money but I guess any money I can get to help buy new species is a bonus.:2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Woops, sorry, could of sworn it was £150, anywho, yeah it all depends what you're willing to pay for it.
I don't think I'd pay that much though. For Megas or something I could understand.

Anyways, how are the Megas getting on Steve, pictures would be good :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Woops, sorry, could of sworn it was £150, anywho, yeah it all depends what you're willing to pay for it.
> I don't think I'd pay that much though. For Megas or something I could understand.
> 
> Anyways, how are the Megas getting on Steve, pictures would be good :whistling2:


Afraid I haven't got them yet. Dusk is picking them up for me next Sunday from the BTS show, so I should finally get to see them sometime next week.
Can't wait. As soon as I've got them no doubt I'll post some pics.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> We have a reputation?!


I was talking about the reputation us Scots have for being tight fisted :lol2:

But I bet snail keepers have a rep too :gasp:



Lee2211 said:


> Dawn you're back! Haven't seen you on here in ages
> How's the slimers?


I am back  I've been pretty busy and neglecting the mighty snail thread :blush:

Slimers are all good, ta. How's you and yours?


To Snailmail - As a brand new user, how did you find this exact thread so quickly to clarify said eBay shenanigans? :hmm:

Do excuse me, I'm a terribly nosy cynic


----------



## Snailmail

*cynics !!*

Lol Put it this way I just paid Dusk to buy steves Megas !!


----------



## stevepully

Snailmail said:


> Lol Put it this way I just paid Dusk to buy steves Megas !!


Yep it's true my OH has finally given in and joined our little tribe! Yep it's true 2 of my baby Tigers sold for £102. I couldn't believe it either! Better watch what I say about her in future lol


----------



## Lee2211

You what!
You sold the Tigers for £102??? You jammy bugger!
:blush: oh and, welcome to the Snail Thread Steves OH 

They're not so good Dawn as it happens. Been having some bad mite problems recently. Would you reccomend a clean-up crew? I'm thinking of Hypoaspis Miles and Spring Tails, what does everyone else think?
I've been told to give them baths every day and keep them on kitchen roll (obviously) and then when the custodians arrive put a thin layer of soil in to keep them going, and gradually add more to make sure the Hypoaspis get a chance to massacre the troublesome mites. Is this good advice, I got it from a member of SS, so I trust it's good and I just wanted to see what everyone else would do


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> You what!
> You sold the Tigers for £102??? You jammy bugger!
> :blush: oh and, welcome to the Snail Thread Steves OH
> 
> They're not so good Dawn as it happens. Been having some bad mite problems recently. Would you reccomend a clean-up crew? I'm thinking of Hypoaspis Miles and Spring Tails, what does everyone else think?
> I've been told to give them baths every day and keep them on kitchen roll (obviously) and then when the custodians arrive put a thin layer of soil in to keep them going, and gradually add more to make sure the Hypoaspis get a chance to massacre the troublesome mites. Is this good advice, I got it from a member of SS, so I trust it's good and I just wanted to see what everyone else would do


Well my OH sold some for me. Still have some left. There is no way I would part with them all.
As for a clean up crew I would reccomend Hypoaspis Miles they are pretty pricey but seemed to do the job when I had problems. Its just a shame if you dont like mites that you have to use good ones to get rid of bad ones. The advice that you have been given sounds good. Put in only a thin layer of substrate with the Hypoaspis and don't over wet them (keep damp but not soaked) Also remove any decorations and water bowls.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

echogecko said:


> i am officially in shock :gasp:
> mad enough the price the tigers sold for (i paid £2.50 for my little ones) but i have just looked how much the albino jades went for......£156!!!!!


Firstly, I want some Tigers for £2.50. Secondly, £156!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!! What's the betting whoever bought them is going to be kicking theirselves when they find out that Jades usually go for a couple of quid????



stevepully said:


> Afraid I haven't got them yet. Dusk is picking them up for me next Sunday from the BTS show, so I should finally get to see them sometime next week.
> Can't wait. As soon as I've got them no doubt I'll post some pics.


Ohhhh...I forgot all about the BTS. I think I'll be going along for a look-see (it's about an hour from my house) Do you know if there are gonna be many people there selling snails?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

cazzywoo said:


> OMG - those Tiger snails on ebay ended up selling for £156!!!!!





echogecko said:


> but i have just looked how much the albino jades went for......£156!!!!!





Snailmail said:


> Lol Put it this way I just paid Dusk to buy steves Megas !!





stevepully said:


> Yep it's true my OH has finally given in and joined our little tribe! Yep it's true 2 of my baby Tigers sold for £102. I couldn't believe it either! Better watch what I say about her in future lol


I am so confused right now :blush:

Have I been away from this thread for too long? :lol2:

I'm going to bed...


----------



## stevepully

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I am so confused right now :blush:
> 
> Have I been away from this thread for too long? :lol2:
> 
> I'm going to bed...


It's all getting too much to follow:lol2: All you need to know is that someone is paying a lot of cash for snails on ebay apart from that not alot is happening. Hope that helps.
oh btw dawn my Copse snails have hatched I reckon I've got around 25-30 they are so small and are just surfacing , I'll keep you posted on their progress. Got another 2 batches yet to hatch so I'm sure there will be enough to go around


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> It's all getting too much to follow:lol2: All you need to know is that someone is paying a lot of cash for snails on ebay apart from that not alot is happening. Hope that helps.
> oh btw dawn my* Copse snails* have hatched I reckon I've got around 25-30 they are so small and are just surfacing , I'll keep you posted on their progress. Got another 2 batches yet to hatch so I'm sure there will be enough to go around


What are copse snails?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I swear I only come on here for this thread  

Steve... copse snails? 
Arianta arbustorum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ? 

Got some more S. Octana today 
Won a breeding group on ebay, 40 of them the listing said...
Spoke to the seller, was all very nice, she said she'd add a few extra in for me  
Got them, started counting as i moved them into the new home...

I stopped at 100!!!

And thats not even counting the tiny hatchlings. 
So yeah, I'll be selling some S. octana babies soon probably! xD


----------



## Lee2211

Same here mate, and the Fish section 

Does anyone want some A. Fulica GALS, I can supply care sheets and give extra information. Shall be posting them out on Thursday/Friday by RMSD, next day by 1PM. Charging only for postage (estimated £5 for two decent sized snails.)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Same here mate, and the Fish section


?? :S


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ?? :S


 ?????


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Steve... copse snails?
> Arianta arbustorum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?


Yep they are the ones. Hopefully have a nice little breeding group soon.


----------



## Lee2211

I can't tell any of the native species from each other!
Now that'd look just like any other garden snail to me. I like them, and once I've had a decent collection of GALS under my belt I'd like to start on some native, or tree dwelling species. Maybe even some rare ones, but I don't think it'd work too well :/


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I wanna get me some tree snails... their so awesome xD 
Haitian ones to be precise 
Google Image Result for http://seashellplace.com/catalog/images/snail_rainbow.jpg
And the emerald green tree snail... so very... very... green...

Lee... fish section? very, very lost lol

steve... awesome. Did you WC them yourself or get them from someone else?


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> steve... awesome. Did you WC them yourself or get them from someone else?


I have a pair of w/c ones that I found myself. just lucky that 2 days after catching, they layed.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I wanna get me some tree snails... their so awesome xD
> Haitian ones to be precise
> Google Image Result for http://seashellplace.com/catalog/images/snail_rainbow.jpg
> And the emerald green tree snail... so very... very... green...
> 
> *Lee... fish section? very, very lost lol*
> 
> steve... awesome. Did you WC them yourself or get them from someone else?


 You know, The Aquatics Section. I like to go on there as well as this very fine Snail Thread. That's the only reason I come on here.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

righttty...still lost... wheres the link between aquatics section and snails... Oh wait wait wait, I get it! I'm not stoopid, I swear! xD

Lol, that's pretty darn lucky Steve... and very cool lol.


----------



## Lee2211

And the penny drops XD


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

shhhh.... lol.


----------



## Lee2211

I've been having trouble lately with my snails rasping at their shells.
I'm going to take some pictures tomorrow and I'd appreciate it if anyone could help ID the problem as it's leaving considerable shell damage and no matter what I try they just wont stop. I have 4, at first all of them were doing it, and now only 2 are.

I'd appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## cazzywoo

Which snail breeds are rasping on their shells? x


----------



## justanothernoob

Hi, 

I would like to try my hand at breeding giant african land snails, I have never bred any thing before so thought it would be interesting to try.

I know nothing about snails really so all advice please including tank size,temps,food and best way to go about it please.

Also, am i right in saying a snail is male and female?

What i think i know is ,a big glass/plastic tank with lid is suitable, soil as substrate and they eat the same as my tortoises along with cuttlefish?


----------



## cazzywoo

Hiya,

Welcome to the snail thread!
Different types of snail require different temperatures & humidity, so it is probably best to decide what type of snail(s) you want to breed before you do anything else!
Fulica are one of the easiest land snails to keep, they dont require a heat mat unless your house is very cold, and they don't need a large amount of humidity either.
Fulicas also breed very readily, you dont really need to do anything excpet ensure they are well fed and they will do the rest themselves. However, this means that there are many people breeding Fulicas all the time. It can make them hard to sell, and they only sell for up to a couple of pounds each unless they are large adults, then they sell a little better. It can sometimes be hard to sell all the youngsters before they grow enough to start breeding themselves, and if possible you need to avoid inbreeding so you have nice strong healthy snails.
It depends really if you want to breed them to make a lot of money, or just to the pleasure of seeing them through their life cycles!
The more sought-after snails obviously fetch higher amounts of money, depending on how readily available they are. Tigers, for expample, are fetching over £100 a pair on ebay recently, whereas a while ago there were more of themn around and so they sold for a lot less. Many people go for the breeds like the Tigers, thinking they will make a fortune selling the babies, but some of the rarer types are a lot harder to actually breed, needing high humidity and warmth etc before they even consider looking at each other! 

I think you should look into what type(s) of snail you would be interested in keeping, and go from there really.
There are many of us who breed snails on this thread and I'm sure someone else will also be along soon to give you some more advice! xxx


----------



## cazzywoo

Just realised I just waffled on a bit there and didnt really answer the questions you asked!
Snails are hermaphrodite, which means they have both male and female sex organs, although you do need 2 snails to mate and have babies. Self-fertilisation is rare.
Snails will eat most fruit and veg, although some can be picky and its just a case of trying a wide variety of foods to see what they like!
Cuttle or another calcium source will be needed at all times to ensure healthy shell growth.
I use coir cocunut substrate for my snails, but I know others who use peat, compost etc (make sure it is pesticide free if buying from a garden centre).
And like I say, as for the tank setup, it depends what snails you are getting.......


----------



## justanothernoob

cazzywoo said:


> Just realised I just waffled on a bit there and didnt really answer the questions you asked!
> Snails are hermaphrodite, which means they have both male and female sex organs, although you do need 2 snails to mate and have babies. Self-fertilisation is rare.
> Snails will eat most fruit and veg, although some can be picky and its just a case of trying a wide variety of foods to see what they like!
> Cuttle or another calcium source will be needed at all times to ensure healthy shell growth.
> I use coir cocunut substrate for my snails, but I know others who use peat, compost etc (make sure it is pesticide free if buying from a garden centre).
> And like I say, as for the tank setup, it depends what snails you are getting.......


Thanks for all the info :2thumb:

I am breeding just to see what happens and learn as i have never bred any thing before. I will more than likely give the babys to good homes.

I will have a look round the shops and see what sort of snails i like, I have seen some on here that are white (Albino maybe?) and those would be great.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Ohhhh...I forgot all about the BTS. I think I'll be going along for a look-see (it's about an hour from my house) *Do you know if there are gonna be many people there selling snails?*



Anyone??


----------



## Dusk

No idea - never been before


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Fair enough! I'll probably go anyway, just for something to do - gotta beat Sunday afternoon telly.


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Which snail breeds are rasping on their shells? x


Nonono, they're Fulica, and they're rasping their own shells


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

justanothernoob said:


> Thanks for all the info :2thumb:
> 
> I am breeding just to see what happens and learn as i have never bred any thing before. I will more than likely give the babys to good homes.
> 
> I will have a look round the shops and see what sort of snails i like, I have seen *some on here that are white (Albino maybe?) and those would be great*.


Theres many a white variation now  But their all just a albino of the normal snail : victory:
Margie var sut albino's (Dusk has some atm) 
Albino reticulata
White jades (fulica albinos) 
Rodatzi (white shelled albinos) 
Jadatzi (completely white fulica) 
To name the ones I can think off of the top of my head. 
the jades are the easiest, exactly the same as fulica and none too rare either, then the rodatzi and jadatzi, again, same as normal fulica but just a different color 
Then i'd say the retics, their as tough as old boots and huge when adult, personally their one of my favs
Margies are a bit rarer I think 
:2thumb:


----------



## Dusk

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Margie var sut albino's (Dusk has some atm)


Var ovums also come with albino skin, and margies of any kind are probably the easiest archachatina species to breed 

They only lay a few eggs at a time, rather than the huge clutches that achatina species lay, so there's never any difficulty finding homes for babies.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Cool  Wasn't sure about the others, so didn't mention them lol. Nice to know though  
Shall be hoping mine lay a few when their old enough... now get growing you lot!


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Fair enough! I'll probably go anyway, just for something to do - gotta beat Sunday afternoon telly.


Well, feel free to stop me and say hi - I'll be the one in a black victorian coat with a walking stick in one hand and a trolley full of snails in the other


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ A coat in this weather??? You'll be easy enough to spot then!!!
If I see you I shall indeed say hi, as you must also do if you see me - I have red hair & Alice in Wonderland & Narnia tattoos on my arm. 

It was my birthday in March & my OH still hasn't bought me anything....so guess who I'll be taking with me :whistling2:


----------



## Dusk

Oh dear, is it warm up there? Maybe the coat'll be tied to the trolley then  I shall keep an eye out for you - we can compare artwork 

Point your OH at Peter's stand, he'll have some lovelies there I think


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Today it's been touching 78F according to my (many) thermometers - my fish tank has been overheating 

Oooo.....I've been drooling over some of the polyped pics at petsnails for a while now. OH's wallet had better start limbering up for a good workout.


----------



## stevepully

Dusk said:


> Point your OH at Peter's stand, he'll have some lovelies there I think


My Megas are finally in reach:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

Megas are soooo cool!
I want I want I want. 

I think Retics are the next on my to-get list though


----------



## cazzywoo

I think everyone is dying to see pics of your megas when you get them Steve!
Lee2211 I've got 3 retics now, they are so full of character, and are really really active too - you should definitely get some! xx


----------



## Lee2211

Once I've rehomed all the resucued Fulis I might use the tubs for some Retics. I was thinking, 1albino and 1normal, or maybe a couple of each?


----------



## cazzywoo

I've got 3 albino and want some normal now!!


----------



## Lee2211

Some pics
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer128.jpg

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer127.jpg
^ You can see where he's been rasping at himself.

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer126.jpg

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer125.jpg

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer121.jpg

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer120.jpg

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer118.jpg

OK, I don't know how these photos are going to come out but some of them are just to show you some updated photos. Some are of the rasping, and I hope you can give your diagnostics. Please tell everyone to look. I'm worried about my little babies

Sorry they're links :blush:


----------



## stevepully

Some new pics if anyone is interested.
Some of my Hadra Webbis in their new home

























My now happy Ireds in their new warmer home

















Arianta arbustorum babies









My new Rumina Decollata
















Hope you lot like them.


----------



## Lee2211

Lee2211 said:


> Some pics
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer128.jpg
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer127.jpg
> ^ You can see where he's been rasping at himself.
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer126.jpg
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer125.jpg
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer121.jpg
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer120.jpg
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy335/AlishaP2211/SnowmanReindeer118.jpg
> 
> OK, I don't know how these photos are going to come out but some of them are just to show you some updated photos. Some are of the rasping, and I hope you can give your diagnostics. Please tell everyone to look. I'm worried about my little babies
> 
> Sorry they're links :blush:


HEEEEELLLLPPPP pleaseee :'(


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> OK, I don't know how these photos are going to come out but some of them are just to show you some updated photos. Some are of the rasping, and I hope you can give your diagnostics. Please tell everyone to look. I'm worried about my little babies
> 
> Sorry they're links :blush:


I know when my lads had mites they would not stop rasping themselves through irritation. If they are pest free this usually tends to stop.
Some suggest it may be due to a calcium difficiency if they are not eating their cuttlefish maybe think of some kind of other calcium source such as limestone flour or liquid calcium in your spray bottle.
Fond a link wich may help you
Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Rasping Shell
Hope you solve the problem soon.


----------



## Lee2211

I thought mites, but I then got told that they don't rasp theselves when they have mites? I thought I'd got rid of the damn mites. Two have stopped because all four were doing it. Should I seperate them?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> I thought mites, but I then got told that they don't rasp theselves when they have mites? I thought I'd got rid of the damn mites. Two have stopped because all four were doing it. Should I seperate them?


I think if you have mites the only real solution is to introduce Hypoaspis Miles. I quarantined and constantly washed them and two weeks later more darn mites and more rasping. There basically head lice for snails and irritate them like mad so its no wonder they rasp. I know you dont really like critters but I think this may be the only fail safe way.


----------



## Lee2211

I've done the whole washing and tissue thing before and it worked perfectly well. But should I seperate them for a while just to identify if it is mites or not? If so then I can take the appropriate actions (baths + Hypos)


----------



## Krista

Hi all

Been bloody busy.... so now as it's the end of Semester, I can now catch up with all y'all Snellie topics. 

Steve the "Rumina Decollata" are just beautiful, how old are they and how big are they? 

Lee2211 so sorry to read that you are still having probs......I do hope you get it sorted out soon.

All my gang are getting so much bigger...it's great to watch them all grow :flrt:. 
I have now changed my spare room into my "Pets Room" No more visitors staying over......shame.....NOT!!!!!...:lol2::lol2::lol2: and I treated all of my Snellies to new RUBS, which they are loving.

I have an empty Glass tank sitting, and it's screaming "EMPTY" not sure what to do with it uhhhhhh.

Well, I hope everyone is good and same goes for Y'all Snellies.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> I've done the whole washing and tissue thing before and it worked perfectly well. But should I seperate them for a while just to identify if it is mites or not? If so then I can take the appropriate actions (baths + Hypos)


I would say it's always a good Idea to quarantine potential ill snails till you know the problem is solved. It would take the risk of cross infection out of the equasion.


----------



## stevepully

They were sold as sub adults have no Idea how old but they apparently have about a 3 year life cycle, they are about 30mm long which is apparently about the size of a full grown adult.


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> I would say it's always a good Idea to quarantine potential ill snails till you know the problem is solved. It would take the risk of cross infection out of the equasion.


Will do, I've read the link you posted Steve (very useful thanks) and I've decided on a precautionary measure to treat them for both lack of calcium and mites. I'm under the illusion you can never have too much calcium?
Either way, I've seen them eating the cuttle, but no where near as much as the young rescues I've got. Their shells look the same as the picture for mites, but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Will do, I've read the link you posted Steve (very useful thanks) and I've decided on a precautionary measure to treat them for both lack of calcium and mites. I'm under the illusion you can never have too much calcium?
> Either way, I've seen them eating the cuttle, but no where near as much as the young rescues I've got. Their shells look the same as the picture for mites, but it's better to be safe than sorry.


Good luck.


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks, some how I think I'm going to need it :?


----------



## Krista

Hi

Uhhh went to do my daily clean and check of all my Snellies this morning and came to the last rub.......One of my Baby Snails had died. 

I'm a bit confused as to why, the set up/ moisture of the Coir and humidty was correct. 
I had noticed yesterday that he/she was not as active!!!!! It was the smallest one and has always been on the small side but I thought it would be ok....Wrong!!!!

Not sure what I have done wrong. All my other Snails are fine and "speeding" around as normal.

Could anybody shed any light on this for me? 

Thanks.


----------



## Lee2211

Sometimes snails just die for some reason, 
I do however think it may have been something to do with it being small. Nothing to do with you at all. A genetic problem maybe? But then again, many snails are just small and tend to be fine. 

I'm sure someone else will have more precise answers and will be able to shed some light on to the problem. But if the others are fine, then that rules out some sort of disease.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Krista, none of us are really sure why it happens, but especially with larger clutching snails, some just don't live very long. I've had about 6ish from a clutch of fulica die randomly when they were still tiny, it does happen, so dont worry about it. 

Dusk explained it better a many a pages ago though, believe her description was likening it to a "switch" of sorts. It's usually the ones who don't seem to grow much that die too... though I do have 2 that are tiny compared to their relatives (same clutch) but are eating and going fine... but yeah, just one of those things sadly. : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

I'm going to try my snails on doc leaf, apparently they love it.
I was going to get some nettles, but guess what? They stung me:whip:
(I was wearing gloves, so I don't know how I manage it:blush

I shall report later the verdict : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I went along to the BTS show today - great day out in itself - but I also came home with 2 Margies & 2 Tigers :flrt: Plus a load of tank decor for my various critters. All in all, an ace day :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I went along to the BTS show today - great day out in itself - but I also came home with 2 Margies & 2 Tigers :flrt: Plus a load of tank decor for my various critters. All in all, an ace day :2thumb:


Lucky... 

Wish I could have gone... 
Damn work... and lack of funding :lol2:
Would have come back with more than 4 snails though!! :whistling2:


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Thanks for the supportive/informative words.

It's bothered me on and off today as I did think I had doing something wrong, just being a newby at keeping Snellies :flrt: and having nothing die on me so early before. If it is one of those things....I shall chalk it up to experience.

I still have 14 left so not as if I'm short.

Thanks again.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lucky...
> 
> Wish I could have gone...
> Damn work... and lack of funding :lol2:
> Would have come back with more than 4 snails though!! :whistling2:


I was strictly forbidden to buy anything with more than one foot....but whilst I was there I got my first ever proper look at a leaf insect...& I want. 

I have to admit the 'Tigers' were labeled as 'Achatina achatina (Giant Zebra Snails)' & they were only £2.50....so I'm not sure if they actually are A. achatina...nice snails though, whatever they are :blush:


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I went along to the BTS show today - great day out in itself - but I also came home with 2 Margies & 2 Tigers :flrt: Plus a load of tank decor for my various critters. All in all, an ace day :2thumb:


Would of loved to go.
Scared of spiders though :blush: No, scratch that, petrified of spiders.

Hey, that means Steve'll be getting his Megas soon, I'm well excited and I'm not even getting them! I wanna see photos though :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I was strictly forbidden to buy anything with more than one foot....but whilst I was there I got my first ever proper look at a leaf insect...& I want.
> 
> I have to admit the 'Tigers' were labeled as 'Achatina achatina (Giant Zebra Snails)' & they were only £2.50....so I'm not sure if they actually are A. achatina...nice snails though, whatever they are :blush:


A. Achatina Are achatina achatina  A. is shorthand for achatina. Never heard of them as giant zebra snails... but suppose its a regional thing, Giant zebra is sort of Tiger I guess... describes the same thing I suppose xD 

Damn bargain at £2.50 though... at that price I'd have about 10 :whistling2:
Photos I believe are required  Would also mean could ID for sure : victory:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Hey, that means Steve'll be getting his Megas soon, I'm well excited and I'm not even getting them! I wanna see photos though :whistling2:


You think you're excited! Just waiting for Dusk to get in touch about them she said it may be fairly late by the time she gets home though.

I went to an open day at my stepbrothers college today. He is doing an animal husbandry course saw loads of exotics and held my first snake (still not brave enough for spiders though). What did upset me though was the conditions they kept their snails in. They had a shallow tub full of hundreds of Fulicas and babies admittedly kept as feeders but they were bone dry with so many flies amongst them and a visibly dead adult laying amongst them. They also had a couple of Juv Margies in a medium sized exoterra faunarium again dry as a bone and looking very cramped and unhappy. I was so tempted to sneak them home to a better life.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> A. Achatina Are achatina achatina  A. is shorthand for achatina. Never heard of them as giant zebra snails... but suppose its a regional thing, Giant zebra is sort of Tiger I guess... describes the same thing I suppose xD


Lol, I know that - I just wasn't really sure because of the zebra thing & the price - Tigers for £2.50 seems a bit too lucky for me - the ones on Polypeds stand were £40, which is the price I'd expect. 



> Damn bargain at £2.50 though... at that price I'd have about 10 :whistling2:
> Photos I believe are required  Would also mean could ID for sure : victory:


After I got home that thought struck me too......I could have kicked myself - if they are Tigers I could have given all of my pets new homes just from selling a couple (plus keeping at lest half for myself obv)



stevepully said:


> You think you're excited! Just waiting for Dusk to get in touch about them she said it may be fairly late by the time she gets home though.


I never saw Dusk, the Polyped guy was still waiting for her when I was at his stall. But....jesus.....it's a good job that school didn't have a cash machine......he had some gorgeous snails. Albino tigers, among much else :gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Lol, I know that - I just wasn't really sure because of the zebra thing & the price - Tigers for £2.50 seems a bit too lucky for me - the ones on Polypeds stand were £40, which is the price I'd expect.
> 
> After I got home that thought struck me too......I could have kicked myself - if they are Tigers I could have given all of my pets new homes just from selling a couple (plus keeping at lest half for myself obv)
> 
> I never saw Dusk, the Polyped guy was still waiting for her when I was at his stall. But....jesus.....it's a good job that school didn't have a cash machine......he had some gorgeous snails. Albino tigers, among much else :gasp:


Sorry, just checking :whistling2: Yeah i'd be wondering too though for that money.
Lol I'd have cashed in on tigers there no doubt... never enough :whistling2: lol. 

ALBINO TIGERS??? Oh dear lord I wish I could have gone...
me wants. REALLY wants. 
*gasp* ideas...
Deprevata Tigers... + these albino tigers...

WHITE TIGERS?! 
:whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Unsurprisingly the Albino Tigers were reserved for Dusk (or someone she was collecting for) so we may get to at least see some pics of them in the future.

My maybe Tigers.....


























I really don't know what to think...I'm tying myself in mental knots trying to figure it out from pics on the net.

& My Margies...(these _are_ Margies right???)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Unsurprisingly the Albino Tigers were reserved for Dusk (or someone she was collecting for) so we may get to at least see some pics of them in the future.
> 
> My maybe Tigers.....
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> I really don't know what to think...I'm tying myself in mental knots trying to figure it out from pics on the net.
> 
> & My Margies...(these _are_ Margies right???)
> 
> image
> image


The Margies are margies, their identical to mine  Do you know what variant? They look slightly sut-esk, with the reddish (?) tip on the shell. 

The "tigers" ...

The skin texture looks right to be tigers, if not a tad on the lighter side (probably nothing) and the shell patterning is about right too, though it's a bit early I suppose for that to be reliable...

Sure Dusk or someone will be able to tell you for sure though


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The Margies are margies, their identical to mine  Do you know what variant? They look slightly sut-esk, with the reddish (?) tip on the shell.


Yay! Tbh the store I got them from was one selling loads of...oddments...you know, bits & pieces with a few tanks of various critters - obviously not 'into' snails if you get me...hense the 'zebra' thing, £2.50 for 'tigers' & the fact that the Margies didn't have a varient. I'm going with sut too though, the columella's are really red. 



> The "tigers" ...
> 
> The skin texture looks right to be tigers, if not a tad on the lighter side (probably nothing) and the shell patterning is about right too, though it's a bit early I suppose for that to be reliable...
> 
> Sure Dusk or someone will be able to tell you for sure though


Hmmm......encouraging, I suppose the best option is to wait for the snail oracle that is Dusk. 
Tbh, Tigers would be great, but I got cute new snails, so either way I'm happy.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yay! Tbh the store I got them from was one selling loads of...oddments...you know, bits & pieces with a few tanks of various critters - obviously not 'into' snails if you get me...hense the 'zebra' thing, £2.50 for 'tigers' & the fact that the Margies didn't have a varient. I'm going with sut too though, the columella's are really red.


lol yeah I get you, that explains these mystery zebras lol. Sut's are brill, mine have gone really red now, looks great :mf_dribble:




> Hmmm......encouraging, I suppose the best option is to wait for the snail oracle that is Dusk.
> Tbh, Tigers would be great, but I got cute new snails, s*o either way I'm happy*.


Yeah seems like it lol. Thats the important bit really of course  Recon they are Tigers though, they look so much like them I'd be surprised if they weren't.


----------



## Pleco07

As usual this thread is moving to quick for me to keep up plus I got a new job working 12.5hr shifts so dont get on here so much anymore 

Just an update on the few I have left;
My tigers are eating us out of house and home and are strangely a lot more active over the last couple months maybe due to rise in temps.

My L. flammea have turned into breeding machines. We have around 30 hatchlings going strong and 45 eggs that have been laid recently (two seperate clutches). Well chuffed as the first couple of clutches died not long after hatching, these seem to be going good.
Although all credit must be given to my OH, she has taken over Limi care while I stick with the tigers.


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> As usual this thread is moving to quick for me to keep up plus I got a new job working 12.5hr shifts so dont get on here so much anymore
> 
> Just an update on the few I have left;
> My tigers are eating us out of house and home and are strangely a lot more active over the last couple months maybe due to rise in temps.
> 
> *My L. flammea have turned into breeding machines. We have around 30 hatchlings going strong and 45 eggs that have been laid recently (two seperate clutches). Well chuffed as the first couple of clutches died not long after hatching, these seem to be going good.*
> Although all credit must be given to my OH, she has taken over Limi care while I stick with the tigers.


 
Yay! I'm glad they're going strong 

@Steve,
Yeah, I bet you're really excited. You better get them breeding soon though, I don't think many people'll thank you for keeping them all to yourself :lol2:

Albino Tigers!!! Woaawzer, me wants.
I'd hate to think of the price for those though, espesh if the normal ones were £40 :gasp:
Haha, I bet Dusk bought nearly everything from that stall.

On anothor note, I figured out how to get me some retics!
I'll get them for my birthday! Not till November mind, but hey it's something at least. My mum can't say no either, who could deny a 14 year old her biggest and dearest birthday wish :whistling2:
If she did that'd be mean:whip:


----------



## Lee2211

My mum's considering my Retic idea. We're thinking about a storage tub in my bookshelf, (we can alter the space between the shelves to allow for adequate hieght), but she wants to know roughly how much they would be (discluding postage.)

I was hoping for 2, 1 albino, 1 normal. It's just a querie and any average prices or maybe how much you'd be willing to pay for two, because I want to check before I consider anything :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> My mum's considering my Retic idea. We're thinking about a storage tub in my bookshelf, (we can alter the space between the shelves to allow for adequate hieght), but she wants to know roughly how much they would be (discluding postage.)
> 
> I was hoping for 2, 1 albino, 1 normal. It's just a querie and any average prices or maybe how much you'd be willing to pay for two, because I want to check before I consider anything :2thumb:


I paid £1 each for normal dark skin retic babies. they are pretty cheap at the moment.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> As usual this thread is moving to quick for me to keep up plus I got a new job working 12.5hr shifts so dont get on here so much anymore
> 
> Just an update on the few I have left;
> My tigers are eating us out of house and home and *are strangely a lot more active over the last couple months maybe due to rise in temps.*
> 
> *My L. flammea have turned into breeding machines*. We have around 30 hatchlings going strong and 45 eggs that have been laid recently (two seperate clutches). Well chuffed as the first couple of clutches died not long after hatching, these seem to be going good.
> Although all credit must be given to my OH, she has taken over Limi care while I stick with the tigers.


Glad its not just me :lol2: Mines really perked up in the last little while too, hes up a lot more and is far more active and eating a lot more. I did read that they spend a lot of time inactive in the wild, and are active during the hotter months, so it could be that : victory:

Will you be selling the babies or keeping them then? It sounds like youve got a fair few now xD



Lee2211 said:


> My mum's considering my Retic idea. We're thinking about a storage tub in my bookshelf, (we can alter the space between the shelves to allow for adequate hieght), but she wants to know roughly how much they would be (discluding postage.)
> 
> I was hoping for 2, 1 albino, 1 normal. It's just a querie and any average prices or maybe how much you'd be willing to pay for two, because I want to check before I consider anything :2thumb:


Retics aren't expensive, at least at the moment... I think my 2 albinos cost about £10 not all that long ago, they were near enough adults when I got them. have a look on ebay at the prices there, normal babies are on at about 99p last I saw : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Thanks guys, shall have a looksies :notworthy:
It seems my mum is a lot more understanding than I give her credit for 
But I'll have to wait 'till I get rid of more of those Fulica babies so I can use their storage tub if it's big enough, if not I'll use them as a nursery for babies or sick snails.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

No Dusk yet? As well as wanting to know if my tigers are tigers, I wanna see what she's got new :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Now guys, is this another of my hairbrained ideas or would this with plastic mesh replacing the bars be a great snail home?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Depends how big it is... but possibly, yes 
I know, get back here Dusk! xD


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ That's not the exact one I'm getting, being given it tomorrow (complete with the current rabbit-y resident) but as the rabbit is going outside in our big run/shed, the cage'll be going begging & I think I could do something with it - I'd guess it's about 2.5-3ft long??


----------



## cazzywoo

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ That's not the exact one I'm getting, being given it tomorrow (complete with the current rabbit-y resident) but as the rabbit is going outside in our big run/shed, the cage'll be going begging & I think I could do something with it - I'd guess it's about 2.5-3ft long??


Yea those indoor rabbit hutches are pretty big, it would probably be quite easy to change the bars into a mesh top :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

I don't think she'll have got too much :/
Wow, I'm sure you could get some beauties in there, me thinks some Tigers/Margies


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Have to wait and see  
If its that big, I'd be putting Tigers in it, no question. Cant have enough tigers! xD


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> No Dusk yet? As well as wanting to know if my tigers are tigers, I wanna see what she's got new :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bit of a sore point at the moment. There was a hold up on her train and she missed peter from polyped yesterday. Now our snails are back in Germany! Mine are being sent next Monday. I feel so sorry for Dusk sounds like she had a right day of it! bless her:notworthy:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Have to wait and see
> If its that big, I'd be putting Tigers in it, no question. Cant have enough tigers! xD


If I've got Tigers, they'll be in it when they're bigger. 



stevepully said:


> Bit of a sore point at the moment. There was a hold up on her train and she missed peter from polyped yesterday. Now our snails are back in Germany! Mine are being sent next Monday. I feel so sorry for Dusk sounds like she had a right day of it! bless her:notworthy:


Oh no!! Poor, poor Dusk.

Btw: If anyone's interested there are Tigers on ebay atm at £15 for two.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Bit of a sore point at the moment. There was a hold up on her train and she missed peter from polyped yesterday. Now our snails are back in Germany! Mine are being sent next Monday. I feel so sorry for Dusk sounds like she had a right day of it! bless her:notworthy:


Ouch... that sucks. Major bad luck there... bad times.

Looked up polyped...

Wow, thats some awesome snails on there... and the millipedes!!! *gasp* 

need more money.... damnit! xD


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Looked up polyped...
> 
> Wow, thats some awesome snails on there... and the millipedes!!! *gasp*
> 
> need more money.... damnit! xD


Yeah....I must have spent about 45mins at his stall yesterday just drooling.

Whilst I was there though a lady came up & was looking at the albino Tigers & I could here her whispering to her mate 'wowww, if I could get some of them & breed them I'd be well in the money' & just thought it was a bit sad....y'know? Pet keeping is something I find fun (except when frogs fake broken limbs, but thats another story) & I think it's a real shame that some people seem to only see pound signs. I mean, I wouldn't complain if I made some cash off selling offspring - but thats not why I wanted snails/frogs/mice etc.....I'm gibbering, but I'm sure you all get my point.


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yeah....I must have spent about 45mins at his stall yesterday just drooling.
> 
> Whilst I was there though a lady came up & was looking at the albino Tigers & I could here her whispering to her mate 'wowww, if I could get some of them & breed them I'd be well in the money' & just thought it was a bit sad....y'know? Pet keeping is something I find fun (except when frogs fake broken limbs, but thats another story) & I think it's a real shame that some people seem to only see pound signs. I mean, I wouldn't complain if I made some cash off selling offspring - but thats not why I wanted snails/frogs/mice etc.....I'm gibbering, but I'm sure you all get my point.


I second that I don't want my megas to sell I just want to see their silly frilly moustaches! They are going to be treasured and probably cause me no end of stress and worry but definately worth it even though quite pricey, saying that for a pet that can apparently live up tp 15 years I think it's a bargain!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Exactly. Obviously I can understand someone being chuffed when 2 jades sell for silly money.....:whistling2:......but keeping snails, or any animal, just for the profit they might make is just really sad - both in the sad boo-hoo way & the sad pathetic way. It was just the way this woman didn't even say something like 'oh their pretty' or 'wow, their unusual', just straight onto the money...that attitude just kind of grates on me.

I don't suppose you can shed any light on my Tiger situation btw?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I agree with you both completely :2thumb:
Wouldn't mind though if I had some rarer snails and sold some babies for a nice profit... would mean I could get more rare snails!! :whistling2:

C.O.G, have you tried these to ID them for certain? 
Achatina achatina / Species [Pet Snails]
http://www.petsnails.co.uk/images/species/achatina/achatina/subspecies.jpg


Has anyone seen this? its brilliant and I want to try it!
http://www.petsnails.co.uk/competitions/photos/2007-0708/arno.jpg


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Will you be selling the babies or keeping them then? It sounds like youve got a fair few now xD


I will hold a few back but most of them will be for sale once out of the fragile stage. Steve Pully has pick of the clutch but theres plenty here :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^
> 
> I don't suppose you can shed any light on my Tiger situation btw?


I don't think they are tigers although the skin certainly looks like tigers. Some of min Tigers have lighter skin with a dark brown stripe down their backs and some of mine have darker grey skin so quite a lot of variation. Shell colour could be either quite light or darker too. The best tell tale signs would be a pointed apex to the shell a pointed tail and distinctive skin although the tail is also found on Margies. The skin looks very tiger like in pic 2 but the apex of the shell is quite blunt so I'm swinging to the Margie possibility. Obviously theres people who are much better at ID than me so don't take my word for it.


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Has anyone seen this? its brilliant and I want to try it!
> http://www.petsnails.co.uk/competitions/photos/2007-0708/arno.jpg


Found this link a while back Im sure it could be adapted to suit snails.

How to Convert an Old TV Into a Fish Tank - wikiHow


----------



## echogecko

stevepully said:


> Found this link a while back Im sure it could be adapted to suit snails.
> 
> How to Convert an Old TV Into a Fish Tank - wikiHow


that looks great. can't do it with these new tv's when they pack up though :lol2:


----------



## Dusk

Sorry guys - as Steve said, sunday was a day of epic, catastrophic failure on all counts and I came home half dead and entirely sulking  I'm just starting to catch up.

There are some achatina snails called zebra snails but they are rarer in captivity than tigers, even, so it seems unlikely the mystery snails would be those. The apex on the shell of the ones pictured a few pages back look too blunt to be any achatina.... can you get a good look at their columella? Babies can be fairly amorphous.... 

The margies do look like margie suts to me


----------



## Dusk

stevepully said:


> The best tell tale signs would be a pointed apex to the shell a pointed tail and distinctive skin although the tail is also found on Margies.


All archachatina snails have the raised V on their tails; no achatina has it aside from achatina achatina, so it's useful only if it's in conjunction with a pointed apex.

IDing archachatinas can be tricky - an awful lot of them have pink columellas, for example, not just margie suts. It can be a process of negative identification - it can't be Species X because the columella is the wrong colour, it can't be Species Y because it's too big, etc.

I love mystery snails - you knever know what they will turn out to be, could be anything  I find it hard to resist buying anything I can't immediately identify :blush:


----------



## Lee2211

Haha, I didn't think they were tigers because there shells didn't have stripes on them :blush: Just shows how long I have to go


----------



## Lee2211

Which one of these would be best for 3 Retics,
Storage Box And Lid Clear 80ltr at Wilkinson Plus

Really Useful, 84 Litre Stacking Storage Box, Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Storage, Archive & Organisation, Office Supplies - Staples

80L Crystal box with lid - Tesco.Direct

Thanks


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Which one of these would be best for 3 Retics,
> Storage Box And Lid Clear 80ltr at Wilkinson Plus
> 
> Really Useful, 84 Litre Stacking Storage Box, Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Storage, Archive & Organisation, Office Supplies - Staples
> 
> 80L Crystal box with lid - Tesco.Direct
> 
> Thanks


The second one would probably be the best. Retics grow pretty big.


----------



## Lee2211

Would that still leave room for a branch, plant pot and some fake plants in there to? :notworthy:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Would that still leave room for a branch, plant pot and some fake plants in there to? :notworthy:


Probably although 2 snails would be more comfortable but 3 max at a squeeze


----------



## Lee2211

Oh dear, really? I don't want to squeeze them in, I want them to have as much room as possible! 
I'll have another look, any ideas on sizes? I did go on the snail calculator and those were all OK according to that, so any ideas?


----------



## Lee2211

Going up to IKEA and getting an 103L RUB, I'm assuming that'll be big enough 
It's got more floor space than height, but enought height for about all three of them to be touching and still have room.
Guess how much, £9.99! Bargain.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

stevepully said:


> I don't think they are tigers although the skin certainly looks like tigers. Some of min Tigers have lighter skin with a dark brown stripe down their backs and some of mine have darker grey skin so quite a lot of variation. Shell colour could be either quite light or darker too. The best tell tale signs would be a pointed apex to the shell a pointed tail and distinctive skin although the tail is also found on Margies. The skin looks very tiger like in pic 2 but the apex of the shell is quite blunt so I'm swinging to the Margie possibility. Obviously theres people who are much better at ID than me so don't take my word for it.





Dusk said:


> Sorry guys - as Steve said, sunday was a day of epic, catastrophic failure on all counts and I came home half dead and entirely sulking  I'm just starting to catch up.
> 
> There are some achatina snails called zebra snails but they are rarer in captivity than tigers, even, so it seems unlikely the mystery snails would be those. The apex on the shell of the ones pictured a few pages back look too blunt to be any achatina.... can you get a good look at their columella? Babies can be fairly amorphous....
> 
> *The margies do look like margie suts to me*


Yay! At least I got what I bought at least once. 



Dusk said:


> All archachatina snails have the raised V on their tails; no achatina has it aside from achatina achatina, so it's useful only if it's in conjunction with a pointed apex.
> 
> IDing archachatinas can be tricky - an awful lot of them have pink columellas, for example, not just margie suts. It can be a process of negative identification - it can't be Species X because the columella is the wrong colour, it can't be Species Y because it's too big, etc.
> 
> I love mystery snails - you knever know what they will turn out to be, could be anything  I find it hard to resist buying anything I can't immediately identify :blush:


Well I'm thoroughly confused :lol2: 

I spent ages on petsnails etc trying to I.D. them, but I can't seem to make all the features add up into one definitive species :blush: I'll try & get some better pics of the apex/columella/tail, but I have a feeling it may still be a 'wait & see' 

In other news. I've got the big indoor rabbit hutch thing. It's HUGE - 40x20x15 inches. I've had to move three other tanks to get it to fit anywhere. I'm just waiting for my mods to the lid to dry then I'll be putting all my fulica in there :flrt:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Some more detailed pics. Had to wait till this time to take them as they didn't want to come out to play before. Gotta say, whatever they are they're lovely curious little guys - pretty big eaters so far too. 

Columellas

















Apex

















Tail V! So definitely Tigers or an Archachatina sp??









Hadn't really taken in the face that both shells seem damaged before....you can see their mantles easily even when they're partially retracted like the one on the right :?









& lastly, just because I'm proud of it, my new fulica-rabbit-run home :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Looking at them now I would say Tigers but I would wait for a second opinion.
That rabbit hutch is awesome:mf_dribble:


----------



## Abi-snail

*New snail*

I've finally got Xeni (my Xenopus) a little buddy. I collected a pond snail from the pond outside my work and put that in my aquarium (30L, freshwater, room temp). I have called it Squishy. Seems to be getting on alright. Xeni hasn't noticed it yet so may get away with not being eaten.


----------



## Abi-snail

*fabulous hab*

That's a fabulous habitat. My snails will be jealous.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Cheers Steve :2thumb: 

Ta for the comments on the hutch....they'd better like it given that it takes up practically a whole wall in my room. I've gotta go out to get some proper mesh for the top though - apparantly perspex bends under the weight of fatty snails :whistling2:


----------



## echogecko

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Cheers Steve :2thumb:
> 
> Ta for the comments on the hutch....they'd better like it given that it takes up practically a whole wall in my room. I've gotta go out to get some proper mesh for the top though - apparantly perspex bends under the weight of fatty snails :whistling2:


perspex should be ok as all i have on the top of my 3ft snail tank is a condensation tray and they aren't that strong but it holds the weight of the snails :2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

echogecko said:


> perspex should be ok as all i have on the top of my 3ft snail tank is a *condensation tray* and they aren't that strong but it holds the weight of the snails :2thumb:


You sir/madam are a genius. The perspex I've got at the moment is a few old bits that were hanging around stuck together, probably why it's bent - but a condensation tray should be perfect.

Thank you muchly.


----------



## stevepully

Does anyone have any Rodatzi or Jadatzi for sale?


----------



## Lee2211

Dawn has some eggs advertised in the classfieds


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Lee2211 said:


> Dawn has some eggs advertised in the classfieds


Oh poo - they've sold. I'd have liked a few of those - I've got room now 

I've sorted my lid out, so as far as I'm concerned all is well with the world :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Well good  

Any anyone give me a little advise...
I recently got some more S. octana to add to the 7 I had... it was supposed to be a group of about 40 mixed ages...
The seller said they would leave a few extra in for me, which was awesome
Now i have over 100... Not counting babies. 
Their in a RUB at the moment, the same one the 7 I originally had were in, however this is clearly too small for the number I have got now. Any ideas on a suitable size tank to get? I used that snail calculator thing, it reckoned about 70cmx70cm... but thats really huge xD


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well good
> 
> Any anyone give me a little advise...
> I recently got some more S. octana to add to the 7 I had... it was supposed to be a group of about 40 mixed ages...
> The seller said they would leave a few extra in for me, which was awesome
> Now i have over 100... Not counting babies.
> Their in a RUB at the moment, the same one the 7 I originally had were in, however this is clearly too small for the number I have got now. Any ideas on a suitable size tank to get? I used that snail calculator thing, it reckoned about 70cmx70cm... but thats really huge xD


can't help you on the size of tank you need for that many but do you know how quickly they breed and the babies grow? i started of with 3 adults a few weeks ago, they laid eggs which hatched in the 1st week taking the amount upto 20ish and have now laid another lot of eggs each but the babies grow so quickly. :gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> can't help you on the size of tank you need for that many but do you know how quickly they breed and the babies grow? i started of with 3 adults a few weeks ago, they laid eggs which hatched in the 1st week taking the amount upto 20ish and have now laid another lot of eggs each but the babies grow so quickly. :gasp:


Yeah Im expecting them to multiply fairly fast :lol2: Think I've seen a couple of eggs already, not sure yet though. And theres plenty of hatchling sized snails aleady... Wont be long before I'll have some for sale I think :whistling2: lol
Thanks


----------



## Dusk

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Some more detailed pics. Had to wait till this time to take them as they didn't want to come out to play before. Gotta say, whatever they are they're lovely curious little guys - pretty big eaters so far too.
> 
> Columellas
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/cazzdazfan/Snails/FishFrog112.jpg


You're going to have to persuade them to retract a little to get a good look at the columella - gently poke them a bit in the revelent area and they should pull themselves in further, revealing the colouration.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Dusk said:


> You're going to have to persuade them to retract a little to get a good look at the columella - gently poke them a bit in the revelent area and they should pull themselves in further, revealing the colouration.


Blurry, but you can see that the columella is pretty red.









I seem to have had a spate of Apple Snail deaths in the last few weeks - found one of my blue's dead this morning - the fourth in about 3 weeks


----------



## Lee2211

Will Exo-terra calcizimer be OK for my apple snail, it takes out harmful chemicals in the water and replaces the calcium levels. I just wondered wether it would be all right?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I use it with no problems


----------



## Lee2211

Cheers, will it affect my fish at all?


----------



## Lee2211

Hey everybody 
Everybody seems to have better things to do on The Snail Thread, but hey I don't so, I'll update on my snailies.
Buzz is doing fine, touch wood, not eating his shell, as is Florence, who's actually getting some stunning new shell growth which I'm really pleased with 
Demetri and Vlad are still chewing away, but I've been tricking them into calcium so it doesn't seem like much damage's been done. I'm going to weigh them and measure them later just for my peice of mind. I'll post the results if anyone's interested 

I'm going to clean out my fish tank that now has no fish in it and get it ready for my Apple Snail to move in. I wont be getting fish again for a while, I just wondered, because he's on his own, would it be better to get him a friend? I also wondered wether I could keep shrimp in with him?
Also, tank size 2'x1.5'x1' :2thumb:
Thanks everybody


----------



## Catherine896

My GALs laid a bunch of eggs nearly 2 weeks ago. They are a nice clean white colour, does that sound normal?

They are on a heatmat and kept damp but none have hatched yet. Though I keep seeing bits of shell scattered around, but no baby snails anywhere. They are still in with the adults as was wary of moving the eggs. How long does it take them to hatch?

Thanks


----------



## Kare

Hi Im joining this thread as I would like to get my first snails.

There are some fairly large ones at a local store, but the shells are nice at the start then a matt white towards the point of the shell. What would cause this?


----------



## Lee2211

It's just shell wear and tear, nothing to worry about. Wait untill they're bigger, they'll have loads. But they'll still be beautiful. Do you need any help on care advice ect? 

Catherine, what breed of snails is it that you've got? If they're Fulica then I don't think you'll be wanting to keep the eggs. They're prolific breeders and you wont even be able to sell them, you'd have to give them away. As I'm finding out from rescuing them! (Sorry if you know all this but you'd be suprised at the amount of people that don't)

:welcome: to The Snail Thread guys!


----------



## stevepully

:welcome:Kare. Don't be put off before you start:lol2: population control is easy if you check for eggs regularly. I would agree with Alisha the shells sound normal but if you are concerned about where you are buying them from then there are plenty of people on this thread that will be glad to sell you very cheaply healthy snails for a small postage cost. Hope you have fun with your new slimers.
Steve


----------



## Lee2211

Hey I'm not putting her off lol, I was telling Catherine to be careful!

Either ways, snails are great and you can buy some off me if you want, they're rescues and need good loving homes


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Hey I'm not putting her off lol, I was telling Catherine to be careful!
> 
> Either ways, snails are great and you can buy some off me if you want, they're rescues and need good loving homes


I didn't meean it like that:lol2: Oh yeah did I mention Alisha has some for sale:whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Haha lol, at least I got in there before Adam for a change :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I'm doing well rehoming them tbh, I've got rid of about 10, 4 more are going on Thursday, and my Grandads having 2 bless him, he can't get enough.

So yeah, I'll be posting some out on Thursday if anyone wants any, I'll only be chargin for postage which I remember was something like £5.50 for 4 and £6.70 for 6. It might vary due to size, but wont be any more than that I imagine.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Lee2211 said:


> Cheers, will it affect my fish at all?


Mine are fine with it, but I've only got bog-standard guppies & tetras in with my Apple snails - anything fancier & I'd check first.

I have sad news today guys. Zebedee, my very very first snail of any kind died today  She was a Marisia cornuarietis (Giant Ramshorn) & about 4 years old - any of you guys who've had Giant Rams from me in the past have some of her offspring, or her offsprings offspring etc. 

I'm surprisingly bummed out about it.

Oh yeah - cleaned out my 'natives' tank today & was presented with a load of C. hortensis eggs. Hope they hatch because it seems that not a lot of folk have much success rearing natives in captivity :?


----------



## Catherine896

I want them to produce more not stop them lol, sorry if it offends anyone, but Im hoping to use them to feed a bosc. Just Ive read they take 2 weeks to hatch, but they have been there about 2 weeks now and none have hatched. The eggs look really nice and healthy though, and pieces of shell are scattered around. It doesnt look like adults have eaten the eggs, but would they eat the babies after hatching?!

Thanks


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Oh yeah - cleaned out my 'natives' tank today & was presented with a load of C. hortensis eggs. Hope they hatch because it seems that not a lot of folk have much success rearing natives in captivity :?


If they are anything like C. Nemoralis I am overrun with them. everytime I look they are either at it or laying! Ive found moving the eggs in the coir to a little bait box and keeping them moist but not overwet works. They usually take 2-3 weeks to hatch then I make sure they have lots of powdered calcium lettuce and sweet potato. I have had so many survivors its unreal. Must have had 7-800 babies from mine. Good luck with them and sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs:blush:


----------



## stevepully

Catherine896 said:


> I want them to produce more not stop them lol, sorry if it offends anyone, but Im hoping to use them to feed a bosc. Just Ive read they take 2 weeks to hatch, but they have been there about 2 weeks now and none have hatched. The eggs look really nice and healthy though, and pieces of shell are scattered around. It doesnt look like adults have eaten the eggs, but would they eat the babies after hatching?!
> 
> Thanks


Not at all, some may be offended but it's only natural. I have bought some Rumina Deccolata (carnivorous snails) I'm guessing if I have too many babies from my other snails they will help keep the population down. Felt funny about it at first and have not yet seen them eat any meat yet other than cat biscuits but I've just put a clutch of C.Nemoralis eggs in with them to hatch. Perhaps when I do see them munching babies I may change my views.:gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Haha lol, at least I got in there before Adam for a change :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Only because I was down the pub :whistling2:



Catherine896 said:


> I want them to produce more not stop them lol, sorry if it offends anyone, but Im hoping to use them to feed a bosc. Just Ive read they take 2 weeks to hatch, but they have been there about 2 weeks now and none have hatched. The eggs look really nice and healthy though, and pieces of shell are scattered around. It doesnt look like adults have eaten the eggs, but would they eat the babies after hatching?!
> 
> Thanks


Wouldn't have thought so, the eggs can take a little longer/less time depending on temperature though. 
Nah, your not the first to do it and come here, its why I got my first pair of snails :lol2:



stevepully said:


> Not at all, some may be offended but it's only natural. I have bought some *Rumina Deccolata *(carnivorous snails) I'm guessing if I have too many babies from my other snails they will help keep the population down. Felt funny about it at first and have not yet seen them eat any meat yet other than cat biscuits but I've just put a clutch of C.Nemoralis eggs in with them to hatch. Perhaps when I do see them munching babies I may change my views.:gasp:


Snail eating snails?? Thats cool... in a weird morbid kind of way lol. Any idea how they "chew" into the prey? snails don't exactly have much in the way of teeth, are they particularly different to a "normal" snail? :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Snail eating snails?? Thats cool... in a weird morbid kind of way lol. Any idea how they "chew" into the prey? snails don't exactly have much in the way of teeth, are they particularly different to a "normal" snail? :2thumb:


Got some links if your interested in feeding habbits.
**Warning * Videos may disturb snail lovers live snails shown being eaten.*
YouTube - Rumina decollata 
That's a link for Rumina Decollata
Wolf Snail Eats Hawaiian Snail
Thats a link for the Rosy Wolf Snail (pure evil)
YouTube - Snail predation
This is another link I've just found

**Disclaimer* In no way did I post these videos to offend anyone. Only watch if you are interested in the feeding habbits of carnivorous snails.*


----------



## Kare

Lee2211 said:


> Hey I'm not putting her off lol, I was telling Catherine to be careful!
> 
> Either ways, snails are great and you can buy some off me if you want, they're rescues and need good loving homes


Yeah I think buying off of someone here would be better. Problem is I would rather start with something larger than babies. I had some sub adults I nearly won on ebay, but ebay cancelled it for breaking their rules.

These ones at the store have half normal brown shell but the other half, towards the point is completely white and matt and doesn't look healthy. I thought it may have been a diet issue, maybe in earlier life.

I have a small crate about 1.5x1x1ft set with air holes, and have collected a fair amount of cuttlefish. I feed my degus/guineas/hamster fresh veg daily so an extra portion of that is easy sorted. I have a spray bottle in my snake kit so can spray daily. What should I buy for the substrate, thinking some bag of soil from a garden centre or is that wrong? Only problem really is I don't have a freezer to kill eggs.


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Mine are fine with it, but I've only got bog-standard guppies & tetras in with my Apple snails - anything fancier & I'd check first.
> 
> I have sad news today guys. Zebedee, my very very first snail of any kind died today  She was a Marisia cornuarietis (Giant Ramshorn) & about 4 years old - any of you guys who've had Giant Rams from me in the past have some of her offspring, or her offsprings offspring etc.
> 
> I'm surprisingly bummed out about it.
> 
> Oh yeah - cleaned out my 'natives' tank today & was presented with a load of C. hortensis eggs. Hope they hatch because it seems that not a lot of folk have much success rearing natives in captivity :?


Aww bless, big hugs hun xxxxx



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Only because I was down the pub :whistling2:


 :lol2:


Kare said:


> Yeah I think buying off of someone here would be better. Problem is I would rather start with something larger than babies. I had some sub adults I nearly won on ebay, but ebay cancelled it for breaking their rules.
> 
> These ones at the store have half normal brown shell but the other half, towards the point is completely white and matt and doesn't look healthy. I thought it may have been a diet issue, maybe in earlier life.
> 
> I have a small crate about 1.5x1x1ft set with air holes, and have collected a fair amount of cuttlefish. I feed my degus/guineas/hamster fresh veg daily so an extra portion of that is easy sorted. I have a spray bottle in my snake kit so can spray daily. What should I buy for the substrate, thinking some bag of soil from a garden centre or is that wrong? Only problem really is I don't have a freezer to kill eggs.


Yeah, garden centre soil is fine as long as it's organic. You might want to give it 5 minutes in the microwave first just to kill any beasties that migt be lurking in there  Fair enough about the size, I think mine are coming up for a couple of inches? And they're growing fast that's for sure.


----------



## Lee2211

I've decided I just wanna keep my fish tank for snails right now.
I was wondering, what types of snails are pretty? And relatively easy to look after?
I've got uno apple snail, so I'd like more of those.
Is there any special food you feed them? Because mine just got leftover fish food and fish poop and I gave him some rotten veg about 3 times a week because he wouldn't eat the fresh stuff. But I haven't got the fish in there anymore so what exactly should I be feeding him as a staple diet? And how often? I've look on applesnails.net and other forums but there's loads of contreversy about what they should be fed on ect.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Got some links if your interested in feeding habbits.
> **Warning * Videos may disturb snail lovers live snails shown being eaten.*
> YouTube - Rumina decollata
> That's a link for Rumina Decollata
> Wolf Snail Eats Hawaiian Snail
> Thats a link for the Rosy Wolf Snail (pure evil)
> YouTube - Snail predation
> This is another link I've just found
> 
> **Disclaimer* In no way did I post these videos to offend anyone. Only watch if you are interested in the feeding habbits of carnivorous snails.*


cheers, will have a looksie. :2thumb:



Kare said:


> Yeah I think buying off of someone here would be better. Problem is I would rather start with something larger than babies. I had some sub adults I nearly won on ebay, but* ebay cancelled it for breaking their rules.*
> 
> These ones at the store have half normal brown shell but the other half, towards the point is completely white and matt and doesn't look healthy. I thought it may have been a diet issue, maybe in earlier life.
> 
> I have a small crate about *1.5x1x1ft* set with air holes, and have collected a fair amount of cuttlefish. I feed my degus/guineas/hamster fresh veg daily so an extra portion of that is easy sorted. I have a spray bottle in my snake kit so can spray daily. What should I buy for the substrate, thinking some bag of soil from a garden centre or is that wrong? Only problem really is I don't have a freezer to kill eggs.


Bold bit - WTF? theres hundreds of snails on ebay xD 
Hm, those ones (with the odd shells) sound... well, unwell. Personally I wouldn't buy them unless they were very very cheap. 

For the substrate, Topsoil works if you zap it in the microwave or oven for a bit, but I've found out the hard way, that really really stinks. I prefer coir, theres a seller on ebay that does blocks of 130L for £13, its by far the cheapest coir supplier I've found. :2thumb:

If Lee's Snails are too small, and you'd like some bigger ones, I have a good few sub-adults and a couple of adult-sized ones... :whistling2:Sorry Alisha :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Might need a bigger tub though, a foot isn't very much considering the snails are about 4ish inches long and still growing. : victory:


Snail eggs - on ebay - whats the likelihood of them hatching after going thought the post? lol. There's some I want, but dont want to buy eggs that'll die in the mail lol.


----------



## stevepully

Got loads to do today! Full cleanout, due to lazyness and hangover at the weekend and set up new homes for snalies coming this week can't wait 4 new species on their way.:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Got loads to do today! Full cleanout, due to *lazyness and hangover *at the weekend and set up new homes for snalies coming this week can't wait 4 new species on their way.:2thumb:


:lol2: Know that one 
Ohh? whats on the way?


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ohh? whats on the way?


I've got a couple of Rodatzis coming as I'm keen to get something yellow shelled (apart from Ireds)

Some more S.Octona on the way as my last lot died. Think the coir was too waterlogged, in fact you may have some care tips on those.

Ive finally given into temptation and have a few Pomacea Bridgesii coming so I'm in the middle of setting up aquarium with filter etc (first step into the aquatic world, wish me luck!)

And last but not least the Megalobulimus Oblongus are somewhere between Koln in Germany and here (fingers crossed for those guys too)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> I've got a couple of Rodatzis coming as I'm keen to get something yellow shelled (apart from Ireds)
> 
> Some more S.Octona on the way as my last lot died. Think the coir was too waterlogged, in fact you may have some care tips on those.
> 
> Ive finally given into temptation and have a few Pomacea Bridgesii coming so I'm in the middle of setting up aquarium with filter etc (first step into the aquatic world, wish me luck!)
> 
> And last but not least the Megalobulimus Oblongus are somewhere between Koln in Germany and here (fingers crossed for those guys too)


:no1: Yellow shells FTW Need to get some myself lol. Hopefully when the Hameli get round to laying... 
Octana... Well, my lot are on a fairly thick layer of coir, it's around the same consistency as the fulica's is. Not sure, I litterally just bunged in a few handfuls, added a bit of water, and turned the snails loose :whistling2: 
Now I just leave them to it, theres so many that I cant really take food out without risking taking babies out with it, so it stays until they finish it... which isn't long anyway xD 
Megas... :mf_dribble:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :no1: Yellow shells FTW Need to get some myself lol. Hopefully when the Hameli get round to laying...
> Octana... Well, my lot are on a fairly thick layer of coir, it's around the same consistency as the fulica's is. Not sure, I litterally just bunged in a few handfuls, added a bit of water, and turned the snails loose :whistling2:
> Now I just leave them to it, theres so many that I cant really take food out without risking taking babies out with it, so it stays until they finish it... which isn't long anyway xD
> Megas... :mf_dribble:


Thanks for the info on the Octanas as I said before I think with my last ones I was using Peat instead of coir and read they like boggy conditions but cause of their size I think I may have overdone it with the water. I'm determined to succeed this time: victory:


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :no1: Yellow shells FTW Need to get some myself lol. Hopefully when the Hameli get round to laying...
> Octana... Well, my lot are on a fairly thick layer of coir, it's around the same consistency as the fulica's is. Not sure, I litterally just bunged in a few handfuls, added a bit of water, and turned the snails loose :whistling2:
> Now I just leave them to it, theres so many that I cant really take food out without risking taking babies out with it, so it stays until they finish it... which isn't long anyway xD
> Megas... :mf_dribble:


talking of octana's. mine are still doing well but i seem to have lost 1 of my adults. think its been thrown away on a bit of lettuce when my niece was helping me change the food in the tub the other day! i am always so careful checking theres no babies on the food but didn't have enough eyes to watch her aswell. :bash:


----------



## Pleco07

Just found 3 more clutches of L. flammea eggs. Will post some pics of the biggest babies soon, they grow pretty slow compared to fulica altho dont get anywhere near the same size but seem to have had a bit of a growth spurt recently


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> talking of octana's. mine are still doing well but i seem to have lost 1 of my adults. think its been thrown away on a bit of lettuce when my niece was helping me change the food in the tub the other day! i am always so careful checking theres no babies the food but didn't have enough eyes to watch her aswell. :bash:


Exactly why mine dont get the food changed until it's really really nessicary, they dont seem to mind, so I let em finish it all off xD



Pleco07 said:


> Just found 3 more clutches of L. flammea eggs. Will post some pics of the biggest babies soon, they grow pretty slow compared to fulica altho dont get anywhere near the same size but seem to have had a bit of a growth spurt recently


Whoop whoop


----------



## Pleco07

Pleco07 said:


> Just found 3 more clutches of L. flammea eggs. Will post some pics of the biggest babies soon, they grow pretty slow compared to fulica altho dont get anywhere near the same size but seem to have had a bit of a growth spurt recently


They dont look very big but they are neally a month old'ish now and super shy...


























And a couple of one of the tigers...


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> cheers, will have a looksie. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Bold bit - WTF? theres hundreds of snails on ebay xD
> Hm, those ones (with the odd shells) sound... well, unwell. Personally I wouldn't buy them unless they were very very cheap.
> 
> For the substrate, Topsoil works if you zap it in the microwave or oven for a bit, but I've found out the hard way, that really really stinks. I prefer coir, theres a seller on ebay that does blocks of 130L for £13, its by far the cheapest coir supplier I've found. :2thumb:
> 
> *If Lee's Snails are too small, and you'd like some bigger ones, I have a good few sub-adults and a couple of adult-sized ones... :whistling2:Sorry Alisha :Na_Na_Na_Na:*
> Might need a bigger tub though, a foot isn't very much considering the snails are about 4ish inches long and still growing. : victory:
> 
> 
> Snail eggs - on ebay - whats the likelihood of them hatching after going thought the post? lol. There's some I want, but dont want to buy eggs that'll die in the mail lol.


 :gasp: not talking to you anymore.


----------



## Lee2211

Good luck Steve with all the snails coming. 
You'd better post pictures of those Megas or you'll have a riot on your hands, Snail Thread style  How old are they?


Pleco, those Tigers. I. Want. Now. :no1:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Pleco, those Tigers. I. Want. Now. :no1:


I always wanted them too, had these 4 from babies (about a year now). These 4 have started to get a bit frisky recently so if they lay and hatch, The Snail Thread will be the first place I advertise


----------



## Lee2211

Haha, wouldn't have room for them anyway lol.
Can you put some pictures of the adult L.Flammea, well they're probably not adults but you know what I mean...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

stevepully said:


> If they are anything like C. Nemoralis I am overrun with them. everytime I look they are either at it or laying! Ive found moving the eggs in the coir to a little bait box and keeping them moist but not overwet works. They usually take 2-3 weeks to hatch then I make sure they have lots of powdered calcium lettuce and sweet potato. I have had so many survivors its unreal. Must have had 7-800 babies from mine. Good luck with them and sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs:blush:


Oh cool, don't know where I got the idea that they're hard to raise from :hmm: Best bit is that if I end up with too many I can just let them go.



stevepully said:


> Got some links if your interested in feeding habbits.
> **Warning * Videos may disturb snail lovers live snails shown being eaten.*
> YouTube - Rumina decollata
> That's a link for Rumina Decollata
> Wolf Snail Eats Hawaiian Snail
> Thats a link for the Rosy Wolf Snail (pure evil)
> YouTube - Snail predation
> This is another link I've just found
> 
> **Disclaimer* In no way did I post these videos to offend anyone. Only watch if you are interested in the feeding habbits of carnivorous snails.*


I found those really interesting. Love the wolf snails little mustache things :lol2:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Snail eggs - on ebay - whats the likelihood of them hatching after going thought the post? lol. There's some I want, but dont want to buy eggs that'll die in the mail lol.


I'm wondering that too.....we're probably eyeing up the same ones :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Haha, wouldn't have room for them anyway lol.
> Can you put some pictures of the adult L.Flammea, well they're probably not adults but you know what I mean...


I have 3 striped adult and 2 white adults, not many pics of the adults though. Did post them a while back on here *goes to dig through photobucket*
...
















This is a pic of them when I first got them and they were still babies...


----------



## echogecko

Pleco07 said:


> I have 3 striped adult and 2 white adults, not many pics of the adults though. Did post them a while back on here *goes to dig through photobucket*
> ...
> image
> image
> This is a pic of them when I first got them and they were still babies...
> image


wow, there nice snails:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

echogecko said:


> wow, there nice snails:2thumb:


Yeah, they're are pretty cool  super easy to keep too. Hatchlings are a bit tricky to get past 'the fragile' stage but I think we have cracked it now : victory:


----------



## echogecko

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, they're are pretty cool  super easy to keep too. Hatchlings are a bit tricky to get past 'the fragile' stage but I think we have cracked it now : victory:


definately interested in some when you have some for sale : victory:


----------



## Catherine896

Saw some more bits of shell around the snails tank today, so I decided to break an egg open, and they are empty, with just a bit of crusty yellow in them. Im guessing they werent fertile?


----------



## Lee2211

Yes. Was it their first clutch?

Do they only get that big pleco? Don't think I wan't any. I only like big ass snails :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Yes. Was it their first clutch?
> 
> Do they only get that big pleco? Don't think I wan't any.* I only like big ass snails *:lol2:


I should be locked up... :blush:

Nope, those are babys Alisha xD


----------



## Pleco07

echogecko said:


> definately interested in some when you have some for sale : victory:


Yeah, I will let you know



Lee2211 said:


> Yes. Was it their first clutch?
> 
> Do they only get that big pleco? Don't think I wan't any. I only like big ass snails :lol2:


They dont get big, around 1.5-2" SL. I prefer larger snails too but its nice to be able to keep them in just a tommy tank and they dont eat me out of house and home like the tigers do.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Good luck Steve with all the snails coming.
> You'd better post pictures of those Megas or you'll have a riot on your hands, Snail Thread style  How old are they?


The Megas are adults, hoping I can get a few eggs in the next year or so and start a proper breeding group. Word is they are super difficult to breed though.

Loving the Limi pictures Pleco


----------



## Catherine896

They were bought as adults and Ive had them a couple months, first eggs Ive had from them, but dont know if they had some before I bought them or not.

Thanks


----------



## Lee2211

Catherine896 said:


> They were bought as adults and Ive had them a couple months, first eggs Ive had from them, but dont know if they had some before I bought them or not.
> 
> Thanks


Probably not, guessing from them being infertile. How many snails have you got and are they related? Could be to do with inbreeding maybe?

Yeah Adam, you should be locked up! I don't think your thinking for same reason as me though. It's just becuase I don't like you no more :blahblah:

Anyways! I'm going to refil the snail tank. I'm going to mix up some coir and compost I got from the garden centre and bake it cause I'm running out. I'm also going to mix some liquid calcium in with the water and mix in some limestone flour to replicate the wild soil conditions. Would you believe my mum came up with that lol! 
I've got a sleep over tomorrow, got to get up really early, bleuuurghhh:bash:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Probably not, guessing from them being infertile. How many snails have you got and are they related? Could be to do with inbreeding maybe?
> 
> Yeah Adam, you should be locked up! I don't think your thinking for same reason as me though. *It's just becuase I don't like you no more* :blahblah:
> 
> Anyways! I'm going to refil the snail tank. I'm going to mix up some coir and compost I got from the garden centre and bake it cause I'm running out. I'm also going to mix some liquid calcium in with the water and mix in some limestone flour to replicate the wild soil conditions. Would you believe my mum came up with that lol!
> I've got a sleep over tomorrow, got to get up really early, bleuuurghhh:bash:


What'd I do?????


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> *If Lee's Snails are too small, and you'd like some bigger ones, I have a good few sub-adults and a couple of adult-sized ones*...


 :whip:


----------



## Catherine896

Lee2211 said:


> Probably not, guessing from them being infertile. How many snails have you got and are they related? Could be to do with inbreeding maybe?


Only the 2, they were from a petshop so I guess they could be related yes. Bit annoyed, I was looking forwards to seeing baby snails, my 3 year olds been getting excited everytime I lift them down to help look for the babies!! I want to get some more anyway, so fingers crossed for next time!

Thanks


----------



## Lee2211

I should think it could be because they are related. Maybe you could try getting another couple from someone else to increase the chances of eggs and to get some new bloodlines in there as well?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> :whip:


Ah right then :Na_Na_Na_Na: Did say sorry, and of course you got there first, so if whoever it was (i forget) does want a few, by all means, it's yours... was just saying I have bigger ones :whistling2:



Lee2211 said:


> I should think it could be because they are related. Maybe you could try getting another couple from someone else to increase the chances of eggs and to get some new bloodlines in there as well?


Maybe. Though inbreeding is quite common from what I've read, so wouldn't have thought it'd be the cause of an entire duff clutch, more like a high die-off percentage in hatchlings... hm.


----------



## Kare

It was me looking, I am away until the end of this week but then would like to buy some from one or other of you. Is postage going to be expensive?

ps how long til this Super Regular posting tag changes? I sound like a bowel report...or a tampon pack!


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I should think it could be because they are related. Maybe you could try getting another couple from someone else to increase the chances of eggs and to get some new bloodlines in there as well?


Snails dont really suffer from inbreeding, sometimes the eggs just aren't fertile. There was only a handful of WC A. iredalei that were introduced into the hobby now theres thousands of them. I know at one point I had around 250 offspring that started off from an orignal 2 adults. Had a couple of clutches that didnt hatch but the ones that did were all healthy. A. fulica have to be the most inbred snail in the hobby and yet they are still going strong, very rarely have dudd clutch. 
I think it would be pretty hard to find a new bloodline in snails, maybe a very distant relative but not a new bloodline unless you maybe got some WC (obviously then risking parasites etc).


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Snails dont really suffer from inbreeding, sometimes the eggs just aren't fertile. There was only a handful of WC A. iredalei that were introduced into the hobby now theres thousands of them. I know at one point I had around 250 offspring that started off from an orignal 2 adults. Had a couple of clutches that didnt hatch but the ones that did were all healthy. A. fulica have to be the most inbred snail in the hobby and yet they are still going strong, very rarely have dudd clutch.
> I think it would be pretty hard to find a new bloodline in snails, maybe a very distant relative but not a new bloodline unless you maybe got some WC (obviously then risking parasites etc).


:blush: Ooops. That's what thinking did for me. Me trying to be smart. Failing...


Anyways! My Retics are coming tomorrow! I'M SOOO EXCITED!! 
The thing is, they're related and I wanted to hatch some eggs from them, but I obviously don't want to create mutants or risk the offspring living shorter lives than neccesary. Would this happen?


----------



## OrigamiB

Hey guys, I've got 2 snails at the moment (I assume achatina fulica as was not told when purchased), one is a runt though =[ Which is a shame and I assume because of this huge size difference that they wont breed (they havnt done yet since i've had them from young back in october last year)

Because of this im looking to expand a little and really love the look of the white skinned / albino snails.
I'm not too hot on species names so was wondering if you guys knew a few names OR better yet have a few spare to sell, any age is fine =]

Sorry for not posting this in classifieds but felt this section would reach a wider audience =]


----------



## Lee2211

There's White Jades, which have albino skin and normal coloured shells, Rodatzis, which have albino shells and normal colour skin and Jadatzis which are completely albino (skin+shell)
These are all colour morphs of achatina fulica and are quite widely available.


----------



## OrigamiB

Thanks for the info! In that case can anyone link me some good snailey websites 

Mine were bought from the local butterfly palace so I have no idea where to buy snails xD currently found this website but stock isn't huge

Home - Mostly Molluscs


----------



## Lee2211

I purchase most of my snails from people here:
Super Snails - Home
They're kind and friendly, just make sure you sign up and get 20 posts and you're away. 

Or:
PetSnails Forum - Home

There's classifieds sections where you can buy snails from friendly and helpful people. Very nice, and quality snails  Plus, you can get help for any problems on these sites as they're forums as well. 
Win win me thinks :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

My Retics are supposed to be coming today, I don't know wether they were posted or not though :/
I still have 40 mins though before all hope is lost lol, it's always the way though, they're always delivered last minute aren't they!:lol2:

I've got the dog on guard outside, he goes mental when the postman's here.


----------



## Lee2211

*just got my retics!!!*


*happy dance *​<3​


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

wooooo, welcome to the retic world xD


----------



## cazzywoo

Yay Retics are cool - you'll have to put up some pics when you get chance!!
Havent been on in a while so just been reading through and catching up with everything thats been going on xxx


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Yay Retics are cool - you'll have to put up some pics when you get chance!!
> Havent been on in a while so just been reading through and catching up with everything thats been going on xxx


You don't need to ask me twice :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

Here are the latest pictures of my snails if anyone is interested
My Snails June 10 pictures by stevepully - Photobucket

I'm a bit worried about my Megas now. They were posted on Monday from Germany and have not yet arrived, I'm starting to fear for the worst.:gasp::cussing:


----------



## pigglywiggly

can anyone recommend where to get some baby tigers from?

i have an empty perfecto viv that `needs` some

:blush:


----------



## Lee2211

pigglywiggly said:


> can anyone recommend where to get some baby tigers from?
> 
> i have an empty perfecto viv that `needs` some
> 
> :blush:


:lol2: Everyone needs Tigers 

But I don't know sorry, try eBay :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Here are the latest pictures of my snails if anyone is interested
> My Snails June 10 pictures by stevepully - Photobucket
> 
> I'm a bit worried about my Megas now. They were posted on Monday from Germany and have not yet arrived, I'm starting to fear for the worst.:gasp::cussing:


:gasp: Shit

ETA: Love your apple snails by the way! Hope my advice helped


----------



## cazzywoo

Oh no Steve I really hope they turn up soon. What postage service was used? Can you track them? Eeeeekk xx


----------



## pigglywiggly

Lee2211 said:


> :lol2: Everyone needs Tigers
> 
> But I don't know sorry, try eBay :2thumb:


 
are they popular then? i`ve not had snails before just thought they were nice. 
tis definatly a first me having good taste in something :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

pigglywiggly said:


> are they popular then? i`ve not had snails before just thought they were nice.
> tis definatly a first me having good taste in something :whistling2:


Yep, very popular 
Not to put a downer on your plans but tbh a Tiger probably wouldn't be the best starter species. But I could be wrong.
I'd pic a Retic, I'v just got some and they're amazing. Really pretty as well. I just took some photos I could post if you wanted to look?


----------



## pigglywiggly

have been doing homework,i woulndnt dream of getting a new pet without lots of homework.

i have all the kit, and my rep room is the ideal temperature, i understand that they need to be warmer than the other snails.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

pigglywiggly said:


> are they popular then? i`ve not had snails before just thought they were nice.
> tis definatly a first me having good taste in something :whistling2:





pigglywiggly said:


> have been doing homework,i woulndnt dream of getting a new pet without lots of homework.
> 
> i have all the kit, and my rep room is the ideal temperature, i understand that they need to be warmer than the other snails.


Tigers are a little trickier, ideally you want a hot end of 30*C, and at the moment they are unbelievably hard to get, been trying to get another to join my big boy, but it's not going well. Last ones I saw for sale sold for about £50, and as I paid £5 for my boy, I dont want to pay that kind of money! :lol2:

I'd get retics first tbh, like Lee said, get the practice, Tigers ARE more trouble than they look :lol2: and retics are much easier and cheaper to get too, hopefully there'll be more tiger babies around later this summer, aka lower tiger prices later this summer :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

For all those who requested... Dum da da duuummmm...


The Retics 

Spud

















Spoc

















Dash

















My Fulis 
Buzz

















Florence

















Demetri

















I couldn't find Vladimir so he missed out on the fun...
Sorry they're so big :/
Hope you enjoy


----------



## Lee2211

pigglywiggly said:


> have been doing homework,i woulndnt dream of getting a new pet without lots of homework.
> 
> i have all the kit, and my rep room is the ideal temperature, i understand that they need to be warmer than the other snails.


You could give it a go. And well done for reading up, but they're so expensive right now I wouldn't want to pay all that money and end up doing something wrong due to lack of experiance. I'm not trying to be horrible or offend you, but I have 10 snails and I still wouldn't dream of getting Tigers yet. I'm working my through the species step at a time. You don't have to of course, you could buy the ones you think look nice and are reasonably easier to care for. 
Just some thoughts


----------



## cazzywoo

I think Bugz2go.com have some young tigers for sale £20 each. Bit more than what I'd want to pay, but it depends how much you want them really! I'm lucky as I was given 2 of my tigers!

Fab photos by the way! x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lucky.

if anyone's interested, all my subadult/adult fulica are up for sale (thread in classified) just because I need the space and have about 50 fulica now lol. 

nice pics.


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> I think Bugz2go.com have some young tigers for sale £20 each. Bit more than what I'd want to pay, but it depends how much you want them really! I'm lucky as I was given 2 of my tigers!
> 
> *Fab photos by the way! x*


:notworthy: Why thank you Caz.

They took bloody long enough to take mind!
Snails = not good models :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Snails = not good models :lol2:[/QUOTE]

Mine have a habit of turning away just as I take the picture! xx


----------



## Lee2211

Or pulling super silly faces, then we take the photos and laugh for hours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...26106-loads-unusual-true-spiders-inverts.html

4 tigers, £20 each if anyones interested


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...26106-loads-unusual-true-spiders-inverts.html
> 
> 4 tigers, £20 each if anyones interested


Bit expensive in't it?


----------



## pigglywiggly

i pm`d him earlier,and as they are supposed to be the size of a fist, £20 each isnt that bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lee2211

pigglywiggly said:


> i pm`d him earlier,and as they are supposed to be the size of a fist, £20 each isnt that bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I suppose. 
But then again my preference is to buy 'em young and watch them grow. Especially as Tigers grow really slow so I thought they'd be a good old age.

I found out how old my Retics are, they hatched on Easter :2thumb:
But they seem a bit big for being just over 2 months. My Rodatzis 8 months and he's about 1.5cm smaller and he's thinner to.


----------



## cazzywoo

Does anyone know what to do to help my "runty" fulica grow?
Out of the last batch of fulica, I had lots of very healthy snails, but 6 of them just refuse to grow! They are now 4 months old and their shell size is only around 0.5cm, whereas the healthy ones from the same batch are a good 7 or 8 times bigger at least!
The runts seem happy, they eat food and are active, but just wont grow! Will they ever grow?!! I have cuttle in the tank and put some on their food, but it doesnt really make any difference. Should I be trying a different calcium source to see if that encourages shell growth? xxxxxx


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Does anyone know what to do to help my "runty" fulica grow?
> Out of the last batch of fulica, I had lots of very healthy snails, but 6 of them just refuse to grow! They are now 4 months old and their shell size is only around 0.5cm, whereas the healthy ones from the same batch are a good 7 or 8 times bigger at least!
> The runts seem happy, they eat food and are active, but just wont grow! Will they ever grow?!! I have cuttle in the tank and put some on their food, but it doesnt really make any difference. Should I be trying a different calcium source to see if that encourages shell growth? xxxxxx


Sometimes it just happens due to genetic mishaps, like in humans really. They'd eat calcium if they thought they needed it so maybe try giving them extra sources but if they don't want to eat it then they wont. 
Some runty snails live long and happy lives but they're usually not runty to the extent that you mention above.
Maybe they're just slow growers, or are possibly be forced away from the calcium source? I don't know how phesable that suggestion is but I always make sure I scatter cuttle and limsestone chips around the tank as well as food to make sure at least everyone gets some.

Not very helpful I know, but it's all I can think of at this point.


----------



## pigglywiggly

maybe they are inbred? are the parents related?


----------



## Lee2211

pigglywiggly said:


> maybe they are inbred? are the parents related?


Strangely enough I was going to say that but I've all ready had my go at blaming inbreds and failed miserably so to prolong the event of me putting my foot in it again I decided not to mention it :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

lol. i`ll try and get away with mentioning the `inbred` word then being a newbie snail owner to be!

just a thought, as everyone seems to sell their babies in twos, which then go on to breed, then get sold off in twos..........

vicious circle, especially with the more unusual/expensive types maybe?


----------



## cazzywoo

They were 2 unrelated adults, although the adults were pretty old at the time (about 7 I think) - the one which laid the eggs died about a month afterwards, it seems just from old age as there didnt seem to be anything obviously wrong with it.
So maybe just not very healthy babies as the parents were so old? I dont know!


----------



## pigglywiggly

maybe so, best to keep the small people as pets and not breed from them maybe?


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea I wouldnt breed from the little ones just in case it was something genetic x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

It's just one of those things, I've had a few small ones that just wont grow in clutches. Usually they dont live too long though. Dusk once described it a good few pages back as a "cut off switch" type thing. Some just... are, and just don't live very long. Though saying that I have a couple that haven't grown in a very long time, but still eat and are active and seem fine, just very very small lol. 

On the inbreeding thing, I once read that most cb fulica are to some extent inbred already, as I think are some of the rarer ones (funnily enough the fact their harder to breed means more wc new blood has been introduced) so 90% of fulica at least will never reach the size of their wild counterparts.


----------



## echogecko

i've got 2 rodatzi's that i have had for roughly 6 months. 1 is approx 2.5inch whereas the other has hardly grown and only about 2cm:gasp:. the smaller is as active as the other one and eats food that i put in and seen it munchin on the cuttlefish. seems strange though as they are both out the same batch of eggs my friends rodatzi's laid.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> It's just one of those things, I've had a few small ones that just wont grow in clutches. Usually they dont live too long though. Dusk once described it a good few pages back as a "cut off switch" type thing. Some just... are, and just don't live very long. Though saying that I have a couple that haven't grown in a very long time, but still eat and are active and seem fine, just very very small lol.
> 
> On the inbreeding thing, I once read that most cb fulica are to some extent inbred already, as I think are some of the rarer ones (funnily enough the fact their harder to breed means more wc new blood has been introduced) so 90% of fulica at least will never reach the size of their wild counterparts.


I've been looking after a 6" Fuli for my cousin


----------



## Lee2211

pigglywiggly said:


> lol. i`ll try and get away with mentioning the `inbred` word then being a newbie snail owner to be!
> 
> just a thought, as everyone seems to sell their babies in twos, which then go on to breed, then get sold off in twos..........
> 
> vicious circle, especially with the more unusual/expensive types maybe?


Yeah, pretty much exactly what happens. Apart from the smarter breeders on here who swap between each other. 
But either way, they do better in groups so there's just population control to think about.
Have you decided if you still want Tigers or something else?

My Retics are related, but I'd quite like to keep some eggs back from them. Would this cause problems? As I don't want to send people inbred snails which wont live as long as they should or grow as big as they could. 

lol2: that rhymed!)


----------



## Lee2211

Hi guys!

I want to get a couple of hygdrometres (sp?) and I was wondering if there was any specific type that was best or any brand I should be looking out for. I want a reliable one that's accurate.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> i've got 2 rodatzi's that i have had for roughly 6 months. 1 is approx 2.5inch whereas the other has hardly grown and only about 2cm:gasp:. the smaller is as active as the other one and eats food that i put in and seen it munchin on the cuttlefish. seems strange though as they are both out the same batch of eggs my friends rodatzi's laid.


Sounds about right :lol2: it happens, some grow really fast, some.. well, dont lol. So long as it's active, not worth worrying :2thumb:




Lee2211 said:


> I've been looking after a 6" Fuli for my cousin


Eh? 
Cool, that's quite a biggie : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> My Retics are related, but I'd quite like to keep some eggs back from them. Would this cause problems? As I don't want to send people inbred snails which wont live as long as they should or grow as big as they could.
> 
> lol2: that rhymed!)


Suppose it depends on the parents really, whether the parents were related or not. maybe swap one for another retic? get new blood (hopefully) in there? : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I want to get a couple of hygdrometres (sp?) and I was wondering if there was any specific type that was best or any brand I should be looking out for. I want a reliable one that's accurate.


Not the dial ones then :whistling2: their terrible. I find hydrometers aren't all that useful anyway. Just go by the moist-ness of the substrate, so long as it's dampish as it were, and the condensation buildup on the sides of the box/tanks too. but yeh, not the dial ones, other than that, the cheapest one is the best one :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

I do usually but I just thought it might help. I usually go by if it's wet enough to stay in a fist shape when I squeeze it, then it's wet enough.

Yep, big ol' Boris as I call him. He's a beaut, eats like a pig to. Not that it's suprising.
He's on of the ones I rescued but the owner wants him back dammit. I was gonna keep him :devil:

Just got two Helix Pomatia (I think?) from my garden. They were stuck to my fence, looked a bit worse for wear and they're now eating some food. There's a thunder storm oustide! June and thunder, boy our weather's messed up! 
But hey, more snailies!

ETA: Just googled, due to their skin they look more like Helix Aspersas


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah the pominata are less common in the UK. Not even sure if they are natives... :hmm:

yeah that's pretty much how I do it lol. seems to work well enough anyway. hence never bothered with hydrometers lol.


----------



## Lee2211

OK then, cheers.
In that case disregard my comment on your thread in the Equipment Classifieds : victory:

I don't know wether I should keep them or not. I'd like to, but I don't know if it's whats in their best interests. I'd care for them and make sure there conditions were as close to outside as possible. I'd even use peat so the soil's similar. But is it a good idea for me to keep them? Or would they be better off outside?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, too late, already replied


----------



## Truffs

I'm not sure if its ok to ask here, but does anyone have any jades or similar white bodied snails for sale, preferably that arent too tiny?

We've have had a lovely jade for quite a while now and she was doing really well and was growing very nicely, but we went away for a few days this half term and i made sure i left plenty of food etc and left them in the hands of a very good pet sitter but when i got home i found she's gone - not to the big viv in the sky, but gone gone! 

The lid of her viv was secure and food had clearly been nibbled but she's nowhere to be seen, we've looked everywhere but no luck, its as if she's just vanished even though her shell was over 2inch long so she should be easy to see! I've now got a tempting cabbage leaf and green bean sitting in the middle of the lounge just in case she's hiding somewhere and i can tempt her out.

My daughter's quite upset about it too as it was her snail that she's watched grow so i'm now looking for another one very similar to either replace it or to join it if she does turn up again.

So if anyone has any or knows of anyone that has any i'd be grateful to know please.

Thanks a lot


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ That's......weird....have you dug thorough the soil realllllllllly thoroughly? They can hide in stupidly small corners if they want too. Have you asked the pet sitter when the last time they saw it was? 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah the pominata are less common in the UK. Not even sure if they are natives... :hmm:


No they're not, been here a long time though - introduced by the romans, hense their common name being 'roman snail'  
Pominata are protected I believe, so I'm not quite sure on the legalities of keeping WC individuals. But aspersa, you can do what you like with - apparantly folk in some countries use them to make anti-wrinkle cream :shock: Personally I prefer to keep them in a tank - very messy little fellows though.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ That's......weird....have you dug thorough the soil realllllllllly thoroughly? They can hide in stupidly small corners if they want too. Have you asked the pet sitter when the last time they saw it was?
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not, been here a long time though - introduced by the romans, hense their common name being 'roman snail'
> Pominata are protected I believe, so I'm not quite sure on the legalities of keeping WC individuals. But aspersa, you can do what you like with - apparantly folk in some countries use them to make anti-wrinkle cream :shock: Personally I prefer to keep them in a tank - very messy little fellows though.


I realized this about 10 minutes after I posted it xD 
Thats just wierd, the antiwrinkle cream thing, though apparently snail mucus is good for skin lol. 
Try ebay truffs  

And the missing snail thing is very strange. Is it well buried by any chance?
if its not... thats weird. Though I've somehow lost at least one millipede I recently found, no idea how, the lid cannot come off and has never been off without me being there. what with there being roaches in the tank that can climb glass... not leaving that open unsupervised for even a second lol. 

off topic, but... FlockDraw join us, paint but online xD its brill


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

You know that facebook app where you can see your most used words?? My number 1 is 'snails' with 'snail' in at 10th place :blush:

Also, would getting some of my favourite snail photos blown up to be put on my wall in a slightly artistic fashion be a bit sad???


----------



## cazzywoo

Has anyone heard from Steve as to if he's received his megas yet.........? I'm hoping he hasnt been on here because he's too fascinated with their silly little moustaches to come on here.................

I think snail photos blown up to put on the wall is a great idea......!!!


----------



## DarkCarmen

hope you find your snail truffs
I'm on the hunt for albino snails too..... oh well can't have it all

my 4 are doing really well at mo their shells are about 2 inches. also trying different foods, I managed to get some sweet potato which their enjoying and also yesterday I gave them a markies and gravy bone which have been munched on.
I know their probably a few pages back but i found the snail eating snails vid's fascinating and creepy, so interesting to watch but don't think I could ever keep them.
when it comes to native snails all I ever seem to see and find my way are Helix aspersa until couple weeks ago one rainy day and what did i see making their way along a wall but a Cepaea hortensis who i couldn't help but take back home (only round the corner) eating quite happily but feel abit bad a can't find any others and also wanted to check if had any special requirements? as contemplating either releasing or keeping
today was a nice light showery day if i didn't have work I'd have gone snail hunting


----------



## pigglywiggly

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, pretty much exactly what happens. Apart from the smarter breeders on here who swap between each other.
> But either way, they do better in groups so there's just population control to think about.
> Have you decided if you still want Tigers or something else?
> 
> My Retics are related, but I'd quite like to keep some eggs back from them. Would this cause problems? As I don't want to send people inbred snails which wont live as long as they should or grow as big as they could.
> 
> lol2: that rhymed!)


i`m going to get a couple of little tigers and little jades, and grow them on.
trouble is once you start to look at all the pictures, it`d be easy to end up with a large collection. 
i seem to like all the ones no-ones selling! two-tones are pretty

i do have a lot of empty fish tanks tho.............

:whistling2:

think you could do with another retic...


----------



## cazzywoo

One of my Tigers is getting a bit frisky and showing a fair bit of interest in the others, but they seem too lazy to notice him, so I'll just have to wait and see what happens. I'm not worried if they have babies or not, but if they do I'll let you know x


----------



## Truffs

Yep i went through every grain of substrate & then got my b/friend to go through it too in case i missed her, i think he thought i'd totally lost the plot when i said a snails missing! 

Its really weird, i know she often liked to walk upside down across the roof of her tank but it was secure so i just dont see how she's escaped and i'm not really helping to prove my sanity to my b/friend as i sit here with a cabbage leaf & sliced green bean in the middle of the floor!!

The family is on snail watch with every footstep & we're keeping everything crossed that she turns up somewhere soon!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

If you have tiger babies cazzywoo, I've got dibs on them


----------



## pigglywiggly

me too please :whistling2: gecko room is prefect temp


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Truffs said:


> Yep i went through every grain of substrate & then got my b/friend to go through it too in case i missed her, i think he thought i'd totally lost the plot when i said a snails missing!
> 
> Its really weird, i know she often liked to walk upside down across the roof of her tank but it was secure so i just dont see how she's escaped and i'm not really helping to prove my sanity to my b/friend as i sit here with a cabbage leaf & sliced green bean in the middle of the floor!!
> 
> The family is on snail watch with every footstep & we're keeping everything crossed that she turns up somewhere soon!


That is really odd....I have no idea what to suggest with regards to finding her. Escaped snails isn't really a problem we encounter very often - their hardly masters of speed & stealth.

Oooo.....did the snail sitter do any substrate changes??? Could she be lurking in a bin somewhere??? (Just a thought...)


----------



## pigglywiggly

have you checked the petsitters pockets? :whistling2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea thats cool Ninja & Piggly - if they have any I'll let you know........... like I say, it only seems to be one of them thats "up for it" at the minute!


----------



## pigglywiggly

is that permission to stalk?

:lol2:


----------



## stevepully

I'm here. just been away for the weekend. the Megas were supposed to be here in 2-5 days got an update on the tracking on saturday morning and they had reached the sorting office in Frankfurt. 4 or 5 days to get 93 miles! I still wait patiently and have contacted the seller as I'm worried for their welfare He says he has no Idea why the post is so bad but he's had an import from Uraguay before that took 5 weeks and they all survived! Just keeping my fingers crossed.
As for the missing jade exactly the same thing happened to me a while ago. Think I may have thrown it away on a piece of old food the last time I cleaned them out. Searched high and low and no luck.
Now everymorning I have trails across my carpet but believe they are slugs that made their way in from outside(no matter how much I follow the trails I can't find anything although about 3 weeks ago I found two wild slugs in my kitchen so I'm guessing it was them).
Now I make sure I know exactly how many snails are inside which tank and make sure I have a quick count up as I change their food.
Almost happened to me on Saturday, nearly threw a C. Marginella baby out on the underside of a piece of lettuce!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> I'm here. just been away for the weekend. the Megas were supposed to be here in 2-5 days got an update on the tracking on saturday morning and they had reached the sorting office in Frankfurt. 4 or 5 days to get 93 miles! I still wait patiently and have contacted the seller as I'm worried for their welfare He says he has no Idea why the post is so bad but he's had an import from Uraguay before that took 5 weeks and they all survived! Just keeping my fingers crossed.
> As for the missing jade exactly the same thing happened to me a while ago. Think I may have thrown it away on a piece of old food the last time I cleaned them out. Searched high and low and no luck.
> Now everymorning I have trails across my carpet but believe they are slugs that made their way in from outside(no matter how much I follow the trails I can't find anything although about 3 weeks ago I found two wild slugs in my kitchen so I'm guessing it was them).
> Now I make sure I know exactly how many snails are inside which tank and make sure I have a quick count up as I change their food.
> Almost happened to me on Saturday, nearly threw a C. Marginella baby out on the underside of a piece of lettuce!


:gasp: Thats worse that UK post! hope their all ok! 

LOL yeah, should see my octana tank, it's damn near impossible to take anything out without there being about 20 >1mm snails on it :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

I think I'd be losing Octana all the time if I had them - best for me to stick to the big snails I think!!
Hopefully the megas will be OK Steve - they should just sleep for the journey I'd have thought x


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hope your megas arrive ok Steve! If we'd known Dusk would be held up I've have been more than happy to pick them up for you. 

Now guys - on ebay are any of you lot 'giantlandsnailsuk' (or do you know who they are???)


----------



## Lee2211

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m going to get a couple of little tigers and little jades, and grow them on.
> trouble is once you start to look at all the pictures, it`d be easy to end up with a large collection.
> i seem to like all the ones no-ones selling! two-tones are pretty
> 
> i do have a lot of empty fish tanks tho.............
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> think you could do with another retic...


Huh, why? They are wonderful little fellas though. I hope you do end up with loads. We're trying to take over the world you see, and it's a lot easier now we've go into the reptile group... Mwahahaha!


----------



## Lee2211

I'm keeping my Helix now 
I picked up a bit of cane that I found down the road and washed it out and put it in their tank. I saw loads of C. Marginella today when I walked to the bus this morning but when I'd come home they were gone!
Grrrr...


----------



## cazzywoo

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hope your megas arrive ok Steve! If we'd known Dusk would be held up I've have been more than happy to pick them up for you.
> 
> Now guys - on ebay are any of you lot 'giantlandsnailsuk' (or do you know who they are???)


No I don't know who they are - have seen some of their listings in the past though. Why do you ask? x


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Because I want to buy the rodatzis they've got listed, but wondered if they could hold off posting them for a week because tomorrow I've got to go & dog/house sit for my sister.


----------



## cazzywoo

I reckon that would be fine as long as you've paid them. I sell stuff on ebay all the time, and am usually happy to wait til I post if buyers need me to. If they cared about the snails they would be happy holding on to them rather than them being stuck in the post office, so I'd send them a message and ask xxx


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

cazzywoo said:


> I reckon that would be fine as long as you've paid them. I sell stuff on ebay all the time, and am usually happy to wait til I post if buyers need me to. If they cared about the snails they would be happy holding on to them rather than them being stuck in the post office, so I'd send them a message and ask xxx


I did, & they said yes :2thumb: So in about 10 days time I'll have some rodatzi to add to my jades & normal fulica in their rabbit-palace :no1:


----------



## stevepully

Are you ready for the Megas?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Are you ready for the Megas?


YES 
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
:lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

stevepully said:


> are you ready for the megas?


Hell yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevepully

So far named them Zoidberg, Akbar but still struggling for a third name. Any Ideas?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Oh my gosh look at their little moustaches!!!!

I take it they arrived ok then? They settled & eating & stuff?? We want details man!!!

Call the other one......Freddie - because Freddie Mercury is the most famous moustache owner I can think of right now.


----------



## stevepully

Im liking freddy. You just given me a better idea think I may have to call him Eugine after eugine Hutz Eugine hutz - Google Search
Better tash than Freddy I think
As for the megas all arrived safe and well, all eaten, ones having a kip and ones climbing and exploring.:2thumb:
I'm one happy bunny


----------



## Malti

what about barba....means beard in italian, like barbarossa(red beard) the pirate 

looking lovely mate


----------



## echogecko

they are amazing. well worth the wait:flrt:


----------



## Malti

sadly I'm without any GALS atm, anyone have some adults and can ship? any type as long as they're healthy


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Awesome Steve, right beasts  



Malti said:


> sadly I'm without any GALS atm, anyone have some adults and can ship? any type as long as they're healthy


Literally just sold all my fulica... unless your good to hold on for a little while, I have a good few young ones that need some feeding and growing before they'll be safe to ship, but then, some of those will be available : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

WOW! 
I'm the most stupid girl in the history of the entire universe!
My mum just said for Xmas she'll buy me some snails. At first she said Tigers, I said no. Then after I showed her Steves' pictures of Megas she said she'd buy me a couple of them, and I still said no!

WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME!

Malti, I have some, but they're only a couple of inches and have a lot of growing to do yet :/ Sorry


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> WOW!
> I'm the most stupid girl in the history of the entire universe!
> My mum just said for Xmas she'll buy me some snails. At first she said Tigers, I said no. Then after I showed her Steves' pictures of Megas she said she'd buy me a couple of them, and I still said no!
> 
> WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME!
> 
> Malti, I have some, but they're only a couple of inches and have a lot of growing to do yet :/ Sorry


ARE YOU MAD??? ARE YOU BROKEN??? WHAT ARE YOU THINKING????? 

:lol2:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Awesome Steve, right beasts
> 
> 
> 
> Literally just sold all my fulica... unless your good to hold on for a little while, I have a good few young ones that need some feeding and growing before they'll be safe to ship, but then, some of those will be available : victory:


I was thinking of getting sub-adults or adults...have an idea to do some talks with children and the impact of a giant snail live would be better than a small one. but tell me once they get to shipping size


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Shall do  they don't take long to get big xD 

In fact lee might have some still?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> WOW!
> I'm the most stupid girl in the history of the entire universe!
> My mum just said for Xmas she'll buy me some snails. At first she said Tigers, I said no. Then after I showed her Steves' pictures of Megas she said she'd buy me a couple of them, and I still said no!
> 
> WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME!
> 
> Malti, I have some, but they're only a couple of inches and have a lot of growing to do yet :/ Sorry


what type have u got?

and facepalm at the no at tigers and megas u need :whip:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ARE YOU MAD??? ARE YOU BROKEN??? WHAT ARE YOU THINKING?????
> 
> :lol2:


To be honest, I'm not quite sure. Mainly that I wouldn't have the time to look after them properly. But the more I think the stupider it sounds :devil:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> what type have u got?
> 
> and facepalm at the no at tigers and megas u need :whip:


 Lol, I know it's bad. 
They're Achatina Fulica, and I really like the idea of doing talks with children.
I have the perfect snail for that, but unfortunately he's not mine and wont be being sold. He's 6 inches :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Lol, I know it's bad.
> They're Achatina Fulica, and I really like the idea of doing talks with children.
> I have the perfect snail for that, but unfortunately he's not mine and wont be being sold. He's 6 inches :whistling2:


mmmm donated? :whistling2: he'd be a king here 

I'm waiting for a reply from someone, will get back to you on them


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> mmmm donated? :whistling2: he'd be a king here
> 
> I'm waiting for a reply from someone, will get back to you on them


Man, I would love to!
But unfortunately, he's not mine. The person he belongs to is in juvie and as much as I wish I could keep them I can't. I doubt it'd be very safe for him to be posted back and forth, so you'd have to keep him permanently which isn't an option I'm afraid.
If he was mine, I would.
But my snozzles are his decendants so they have a damn good chance of getting that big me thinks?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Man, I would love to!
> But unfortunately, he's not mine. The person he belongs to is in juvie and as much as I wish I could keep them I can't. I doubt it'd be very safe for him to be posted back and forth, so you'd have to keep him permanently which isn't an option I'm afraid.
> If he was mine, I would.
> But my snozzles are his decendants so they have a damn good chance of getting that big me thinks?




If he ever decides to home him, just pm me...:lol2:

If your "snozzles" where by self fertilization, 99.9% would become same size as him, if 2 snails were involved, depends on genetics


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> If he ever decides to home him, just pm me...:lol2:
> 
> If your "snozzles" where by self fertilization, 99.9% would become same size as him, if 2 snails were involved, depends on genetics


Snails can't self fertilze, they just retain sperm.
Well they'd either be between 4.5 and 6" then, that's the size range of all the adults


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Snails can't self fertilze, they just retain sperm.
> Well they'd either be between 4.5 and 6" then, that's the size range of all the adults


a friend had a snail, think I mentioned it some time ago on this thread, never in contact with another, had babies. I think they were margies....


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Snails can't self fertilze, they just retain sperm.
> Well they'd either be between 4.5 and 6" then, that's the size range of all the adults


Some can. 
http://www.pnas.org/content/70/4/1186.full.pdf
http://www.ots.ac.cr/tropiweb/attac.../24-Silva-Land_snail_Habroconus_semenlini.pdf
Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies

Not sure on GALS, fulica don't but some of the other sp. do I think. Margies could be one of them.

*googles* 

[Reproduction & self-fertilization in Achatina mar... [Rev Pathol Gen Physiol Clin. 1959] - PubMed result
*"[Reproduction & self-fertilization in Achatina marginata (Gastropoda, Pulmonata) during breeding.]"

**cough** :whistling2:
*


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Some can.
> http://www.pnas.org/content/70/4/1186.full.pdf
> http://www.ots.ac.cr/tropiweb/attac.../24-Silva-Land_snail_Habroconus_semenlini.pdf
> Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies


thx MN


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

No worries


----------



## kellysmith1976

Hi, My daughter has started keeping snails.. Just Garden ones, and she is doing a fantastic job with them..
We can find loads of info on _Helix Aspersa _(common garden snail)
We can find some info on _Cepaea hortensis _(white-lipped Banded snail)
We can find none on the _Mesodon clarki nantahala_ (noonday Snail)

She has these in a large RUB, and the Banded snail has just dug down and is laying!!
Anyone know anything about the Noonday?.. Its such a sweet little one, and we just want to know bit more about them!


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> a friend had a snail, think I mentioned it some time ago on this thread, never in contact with another, had babies. I think they were margies....


:notworthy: my most sincerest apolgies, I've never heard of it happening and have been strictly told thet don't.
But I believe you : victory:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> :notworthy: my most sincerest apolgies, I've never heard of it happening and have been strictly told thet don't.
> But I believe you : victory:


don't worry, in our hobby you always learn something and you always teach something. no apologies needed as what you said wasn't said in some derogatory term : victory:


----------



## Malti

kellysmith1976 said:


> Hi, My daughter has started keeping snails.. Just Garden ones, and she is doing a fantastic job with them..
> We can find loads of info on _Helix Aspersa _(common garden snail)
> We can find some info on _Cepaea hortensis _(white-lipped Banded snail)
> We can find none on the _Mesodon clarki nantahala_ (noonday Snail)
> 
> She has these in a large RUB, and the Banded snail has just dug down and is laying!!
> Anyone know anything about the Noonday?.. Its such a sweet little one, and we just want to know bit more about them!


Patera clarki nantahala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and google is your friend


----------



## stevepully

kellysmith1976 said:


> Hi, My daughter has started keeping snails.. Just Garden ones, and she is doing a fantastic job with them..
> We can find loads of info on _Helix Aspersa _(common garden snail)
> We can find some info on _Cepaea hortensis _(white-lipped Banded snail)
> We can find none on the _Mesodon clarki nantahala_ (noonday Snail)
> 
> She has these in a large RUB, and the Banded snail has just dug down and is laying!!
> Anyone know anything about the Noonday?.. Its such a sweet little one, and we just want to know bit more about them!


From what I have read The noonday is from a north american state and is endangered and lives on one side of a gorge. I can't help noticing you are from kent and without being rude would doubt that it is a noonday.
Edit: sorry that made me sound rude no offence meant
Are you sure it's not a strawberry snail? Strawberry Snail (Trichia striolata) I keep these and they are in abundance in England. I may be wrong but just a hunch.
Sorry that made me sound quite rude. no offence meant


----------



## kellysmith1976

Definately not a Strawberry snail...
I just went on what i saw.. It has a black body.. Heres a pic..


















I got the Id's from here
Slimy Snails


----------



## stevepully

kellysmith1976 said:


> Definately not a Strawberry snail...
> I just went on what i saw.. It has a black body.. Heres a pic..
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I got the Id's from here
> Slimy Snails


was it from UK? I'm going to find my european id book and give it a go: victory:
May take me a few mins and can't promise I'll have any better ideas


----------



## stevepully

oxychilus - Google Search
perhaps?
http://www.mollusken-nrw.de/forschung/bilder/Oxydra.500x377.jpg


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> oxychilus - Google Search
> perhaps?
> http://www.mollusken-nrw.de/forschung/bilder/Oxydra.500x377.jpg


Looks like it to me detective Steve :whistling2:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Looks like it to me detective Steve :whistling2:


I've got a good book with an I'D key in the back, In fact I may be selling one of them soon if anyone is interested in native snails, its pretty informative. I bought 2 books that looked totally different and when I got them the only difference was the cover:roll:
NHBS - FIELD GUIDE IN COLOUR SERIES - Blitz
its the one on this page
or this one :lol2:
Stella & Rose's Books Secondhand Children's and Illustrated Books if you get the other colour.
How confusing:lol2:the joys of internet shopping!


----------



## kellysmith1976

stevepully said:


> oxychilus - Google Search
> perhaps?
> http://www.mollusken-nrw.de/forschung/bilder/Oxydra.500x377.jpg


 
Thank you so much... Will let me daughter know when she gets in from School...

Deffo this one... Are they more unusual?.. Ive tried looking for some info on them, and cant seem to find anything?

Oh and the white lipped banded snail has finally stopped laying!!

Have just read that they are more commonly called the Garlic snail... Gonna poke it later and see if he stinks!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol even the titles are different though??! xD


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol even the titles are different though??! xD


even authors...one has 2, other has one (although same one)


----------



## Lee2211

My Helix Aspersa don't seem very active. They're just hanging off the roof not doing a lot :blush:
Do you think I should release them if they're not happy?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> My Helix Aspersa don't seem very active. They're just hanging off the roof not doing a lot :blush:
> Do you think I should release them if they're not happy?


is the temp warm, do they have humidity and food? if you answer yes to all, they're just chillin


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> is the temp warm, do they have humidity and food? if you answer yes to all, they're just chillin


 I didn't think they were supposed to be warm because they came from my garden. But yes it is fairly warm, and humid to


----------



## echogecko

done a mass clean out of all my snail tanks today, bathed the snails and took the opportunity to take some pics of them. will post them on here later when i've photobucketed them:lol2:

also my nieces collection of garden snails (stripey breed) tank has got bout 50 babies:gasp: so had to be extra careful changing the compost in there


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I didn't think they were supposed to be warm because they came from my garden. But yes it is fairly warm, and humid to


I found mine liked a certain degree of warmth, around 18 C


----------



## stevepully

kellysmith1976 said:


> Thank you so much... Will let me daughter know when she gets in from School...
> 
> Deffo this one... Are they more unusual?.. Ive tried looking for some info on them, and cant seem to find anything?
> 
> Oh and the white lipped banded snail has finally stopped laying!!
> 
> Have just read that they are more commonly called the Garlic snail... Gonna poke it later and see if he stinks!!


Oh I'm sure I read somewhere that garlic snails may have a little nibble at other snails might have imagined it.

I'll quote from the book:lol2:

Family: Zonitidae - Glass Snail

_Oxychilus draparnaudi _(Beck, 1837) *Draparnaud's Glass Snail *- Atlantic-Mediteranean. The discoid shell has 5 1/2 - 6 whorls, the last one of which expands relatively quickly and is distinctly more expanded than in the closely related _O. cellarius_. The umbilicus is moderately deep and open. It has a slight elevate spire.
Colouring: the shell is light olive brown, the animal itself is blue-grey with a grey mantle.
Size of shell : width 11-16mm, height 4.6-7mm. Centeral European specimens are usually smaller than shells from western Europe.
Habitat: in its original area it lives amongst stones in damp, shady spots in woods and copses. In centeral Europe it frequents warmer (and hence drier) places.
Distribution: western and southern Europe. It follows in the wake of human settlements far inland, where it lives chiefly in gardens, on old walls and in greenhouses.

Hope thats some help:2thumb:
There are four different variations apparently and the Oxychilus.cellarius is the celler snail or commonly called the garlic snail which is a relative of your one. The one you have is probably the _Oxychilus draparnaudi_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxychilus_draparnaudi
http://digilander.libero.it/enrlana/e_oxyc.htm


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol even the titles are different though??! xD


I swear the only difference is the cover, everything is the same, page for page, word for word. Was not happy when I started flicking through it and thought it looked familiar:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Very, very strange....



And very, very funny :lol2::lol2:

See the H. distinca on ebay? Good price... if I had it...  ends in 2 hours though. Aren't they pretty uncommon?


----------



## Malti

stevepully said:


> I swear the only difference is the cover, everything is the same, page for page, word for word. Was not happy when I started flicking through it and thought it looked familiar:lol2:


you should email the authors and speak your mind...

I wrote once to someone, a know-it-all who knows shit on bettas...didn't even have the courtesy to reply...but atleast I got it off my chest :lol2:

€25 book for just pretty pics :censor:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Very, very strange....
> 
> 
> 
> And very, very funny :lol2::lol2:
> 
> See the H. distinca on ebay? Good price... if I had it...  ends in 2 hours though. Aren't they pretty uncommon?


where?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ebay dear sir, ebay  

Hemiplecta Distincta Giant Asian Land Snails. on eBay (end time 10-Jun-10 21:37:21 BST) 

There you go. Also some Tigers and margie var ovum eggs on there... really wish I had money right now xD


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ebay dear sir, ebay
> 
> Hemiplecta Distincta Giant Asian Land Snails. on eBay (end time 10-Jun-10 21:37:21 BST)
> 
> There you go. Also some Tigers and margie var ovum eggs on there... really wish I had money right now xD


probably wouldn't send overseas


----------



## Lee2211

Aaaah, that might be why, it's at least 24*C inside. 
Should I keep there tub outside for now and see how they like it?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Aaaah, that might be why, it's at least 24*C inside.
> Should I keep there tub outside for now and see how they like it?


not in direct sunlight though


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> probably wouldn't send overseas


Ask boy, ask!! Never seen em for sale before. Would have them myself if I wasn't already in negative money this week lol.


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ask boy, ask!! Never seen em for sale before. Would have them myself if I wasn't already in negative money this week lol.


done, but don't think I'll get an answer


----------



## stevepully

I bid on the last two lots of Hemiplecta but really spent up now after the Megas. Thanks for the heads up though.:2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

I should think you are! You spent a bomb on them. Anways how are they?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> I should think you are! You spent a bomb on them. Anways how are they?


They seem to be fine. got two big ones that seem really active and a smaller one that is shy but they are all eating well and love burying themselves
on the downside though I lost 2 snails yesterday. A helix pomatia and a Euhadra. R.I.P little slimers


----------



## booboo30

hi
i have got 2 albino ratzi they are 9months and 2 iredz of the same age mine have not breed yet but i was wondering at what age do they start breeding i will try to upload some photos but dont know how to do it.:blush:


----------



## booboo30

boabloketony said:


> I'm not sure how old mine are matey as they were shipped to me from Prague. If I have babies before you then I'll send you some and you can owe me some albino fulcia? That sound ok to you? Gotta get the bloomin things breeding now though :lol2: Which is not as easy as I first thought :lol2:


 hi i have some albino rads and some ireds but i canot get them to breed they are about 9 months old


----------



## Malti

Dear ,alti,

Hi
sorry uk only
***


as usual


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

booboo30 said:


> hi
> i have got 2 albino ratzi they are 9months and 2 iredz of the same age mine have not breed yet but i was wondering at what age do they start breeding i will try to upload some photos but dont know how to do it.:blush:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html  

I *think* it's around 5-6 months for the fulica and longer for the ireds, not sure how long though. 



booboo30 said:


> hi i have some albino rads and some ireds but i canot get them to breed they are about 9 months old


Wasn't that about 440 pages ago?! xD Ireds are trickier to breed I think, but the fulica will probably be at it soon enough  



Malti said:


> Dear Malti,
> 
> Hi
> sorry uk only
> ***
> 
> 
> as usual


Lame  
Do you want some fulica? I have some left (well 20 left) that are about 10-20mm long, not very big yet. I'm hoping some turn out to be rodatzi, but at the moment their all showing normal coloring coming through, and I don't have the space to realistically keep 20 adult fulica... not if I want space for anything else anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
> 
> I *think* it's around 5-6 months for the fulica and longer for the ireds, not sure how long though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that about 440 pages ago?! xD Ireds are trickier to breed I think, but the fulica will probably be at it soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> Do you want some fulica? I have some left (well 20 left) that are about 10-20mm long, not very big yet. I'm hoping some turn out to be rodatzi, but at the moment their all showing normal coloring coming through, and I don't have the space to realistically keep 20 adult fulica... not if I want space for anything else anyway :whistling2:


Only 20 left. That's good, because afterwards I can start selling some of mine maybe?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Only 20 left. That's good, because afterwards I can start selling some of mine maybe?


I've already sold all of the last clutch :whistling2: 20 of them in one go  

Now I've just got the ones I got from Dawn left, and I only really intended to keep the ones that kept rodatzi coloring from that bunch, not got the space for 20 adult fulica... let alone the 40+ I had xD 

So maybe  depends if I get any more clutches or not :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I've already sold all of the last clutch :whistling2: 20 of them in one go
> 
> Now I've just got the ones I got from Dawn left, and I only really intended to keep the ones that kept rodatzi coloring from that bunch, not got the space for 20 adult fulica... let alone the 40+ I had xD
> 
> So maybe  depends if I get any more clutches or not :lol2:


 Why don't you just freeze the eggs? It's a lot easier than trying to rehome a bunch of Fulica


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Why don't you just freeze the eggs? It's a lot easier than trying to rehome a bunch of Fulica


True, but they were *supposed* to be livefood. Except a certain fussy lizard didn't want them. 

And the last bunch I have I'm hoping turn out to have some rodatzi blood in them :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Are the eggs from Rodatzis then or normal Fulica?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Mix. Dawn wasn't too sure, she keeps em all together apparently lol. So it's let-em-grow-a-bit-and-find-out-what-color-they-are to find out the parentage/var. of them xD


----------



## Lee2211

Oh, that sounds fun!

Right, I'm a bit confused. I was sold a Rodatzi, but the more I look at it the more there's a pink/red tint to the end of it's shell. I've had it a few months and it hasn't really grown much. It's more inactive than the rest of my Fulis. I'm begining to wonder if it's possibly a Achatina Achatina spp Deprevata? I've looked all of the internet and can't seem to find much ID info, so I was wondering if you guys could help me?


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Oh, that sounds fun!
> 
> Right, I'm a bit confused. I was sold a Rodatzi, but the more I look at it the more there's a pink/red tint to the end of it's shell. I've had it a few months and it hasn't really grown much. It's more inactive than the rest of my Fulis. I'm begining to wonder if it's possibly a Achatina Achatina spp Deprevata? I've looked all of the internet and can't seem to find much ID info, so I was wondering if you guys could help me?


Hi,i dont even know what spp deprevata means (i know im dumb! lol) as i am new to snails an only have a few common species but maybe this will help - Achatina achatina / Species [Pet Snails]


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> Oh, that sounds fun!
> 
> Right, I'm a bit confused. I was sold a Rodatzi, but the more I look at it the more there's a pink/red tint to the end of it's shell. I've had it a few months and it hasn't really grown much. It's more inactive than the rest of my Fulis. I'm begining to wonder if it's possibly a Achatina Achatina spp Deprevata? I've looked all of the internet and can't seem to find much ID info, so I was wondering if you guys could help me?


I thought Rodatzis all had a pink tint at the end of their shells? Might be wrong on this though x


----------



## Lee2211

I've already looked on there, but thanks anyway.

I don't know, as I only have one. But so do Deprevatas and mine seems to be showing characteristics of Tigers (slow growth, being lazy especially at cold temps), which makes me think it might not be a Rod, but then again it might be, just an extremely lazy one :2thumb:


----------



## Krista

Hi everyone,

*For real this time!!! :blush:
*
I was cleaning up all the Snellies, like I do every morning, and to my Huge delight one of my Fulica's has laid 5 Eggs.

Now I was under the impression that they laid loads? I have moved them into their own tub...is there anything I should do extra for them? I will be keeping these if they all hatch that is...:2thumb:

Any other advice would be great.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I've already looked on there, but thanks anyway.
> 
> I don't know, as I only have one. But so do Deprevatas and mine seems to be showing characteristics of Tigers (slow growth, being lazy especially at cold temps), which makes me think it might not be a Rod, but then again it might be, just an extremely lazy one :2thumb:


Deprevata are shockingly rare (been looking for some) so tbh, I'm doubtful it'll be one. Sometimes fulis grow slow or have lazy patches, and as for the color.. I have no idea... All I can suggest is that they do sometimes go a funny color... ie my caramel, a literally caramel colored fulica. I'll look later at the tip, see if theres any pinkness to it. 



Krista said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *For real this time!!! :blush:
> *
> I was cleaning up all the Snellies, like I do every morning, and to my Huge delight one of my Fulica's has laid 5 Eggs.
> 
> Now I was under the impression that they laid loads? I have moved them into their own tub...is there anything I should do extra for them? I will be keeping these if they all hatch that is...:2thumb:
> 
> Any other advice would be great.
> 
> Jingle Bells.


Hey. They usually do. But sometimes they'll lay a few to "trail run" (from what I've read) to find the best spot or something I suppose. Could be that. I think that when they do the laying only a few thing, the few they lay are usually duds too. Not sure though.


----------



## Lee2211

Cheers, all I needed to know 

Are you hatching them for feeder food or something?
Yes, it's a trial run. They probably wont hatch either. I still hold the record for Fulica eggs though. 3, a measly 3.

Oh and can snails eat the leaves off Rose Bushes.


----------



## cazzywoo

If you put a couple of pics up we may be able to better identify it and see if its a Rod or not xxxxx


----------



## Lee2211

OK :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Never can resist a good snail pic lol!


----------



## Lee2211

The pinkish and reddish tint doesn't show so well on these photos because my camera's not that good


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Looks like a rodatzi from here. If you could get a picture of the tail end of the snail itself, that'd confirm whether it's a Achinata or not


----------



## cazzywoo

Just from the pic I'd say the skin looks too smooth to be A. Achatina, but Ninja is right - if we could see the tail it would help clear things up...


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Cheers for info regarding my possible dud eggs...uhhhhh.

No I am not breeding them as feeders...what pet would eat the eggs as food? :blush:

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Lee2211

Meh, he's very shy. I'll try my best, but for the moment I'll take your word for it. It was just his behaviour seemed a lot like what was associated with Tigers, but hey, seems I've got myselfs a lazy snail. 

I'm entering into the POTM!! Is anyone else? I think any snail person who gets in the final should be voted for by The Snail Thread, us snailers stick together ;P


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cheers for info regarding my possible dud eggs...uhhhhh.
> 
> No I am not breeding them as feeders...what pet would eat the eggs as food? :blush:
> 
> Jingle Bells.


A lot of things will... my beardie and MHD have both eaten a few in the past, boscs do well on them because of their possible size, as do other monitors : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> Meh, he's very shy. I'll try my best, but for the moment I'll take your word for it. It was just his behaviour seemed a lot like what was associated with Tigers, but hey, seems I've got myselfs a lazy snail.
> 
> I'm entering into the POTM!! Is anyone else? I think any snail person who gets in the final should be voted for by The Snail Thread, us snailers stick together ;P


Lol cool. Yeah I've had a few go through slow patches recently, could have something to do with the weather I suppose. Their picking up again now though. 
Cool, whats the pic?


----------



## amylls

so do tigers grow slowly then? i thought all the gals had about the same growth rate....about 1cm a month average is it not?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Nah, it depends on the species usually. Fulica grow the fastest by far, and probably Tigers being the slowest. Though I couldn't say for certain. Expect Megas are slow growers too somehow. Though My tiger has grown a lot, he's been outpaced by far by the fulica, and the margie ovum's are probably second place in my lot.


----------



## cazzywoo

I've been wondering if I should get some snails for my fish tank? Which are best to get? Its a tropical tank x


----------



## pigglywiggly

red ramshorns are pretty and dont do much damage.
mine dont eat the plants


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nah, it depends on the species usually. Fulica grow the fastest by far, and probably Tigers being the slowest. Though I couldn't say for certain. Expect Megas are slow growers too somehow. Though My tiger has grown a lot, he's been outpaced by far by the fulica, and the margie ovum's are probably second place in my lot.


But my tigers are growing fast,well all but 1 that dont seem to be growing at all. The fulicas are growing fast too but the retics dont seem to grow at all. I bet i just got weird 1's! Does temp make a difference?


----------



## stevepully

amylls said:


> But my tigers are growing fast,well all but 1 that dont seem to be growing at all. The fulicas are growing fast too but the retics dont seem to grow at all. I bet i just got weird 1's! Does temp make a difference?


Temp is definately worth experimenting with. usually if they are a bit warmer A constant 24 degrees the growth should increase. Ive got a retic that just wont grow a margie that is half the size ofhis brother and Ireds just seem to take forever to grow! some of its just luck but temprature usually leads to more activity more eating andmore growth.


----------



## amylls

stevepully said:


> Temp is definately worth experimenting with. usually if they are a bit warmer A constant 24 degrees the growth should increase. Ive got a retic that just wont grow a margie that is half the size ofhis brother and Ireds just seem to take forever to grow! some of its just luck but temprature usually leads to more activity more eating andmore growth.


They all eat loads and the fulicas and retics are at the same temp but the tigers are slightly warmer. Also what kind of tanks/tubs are usually used for tigers when they are fully grown cos they get real big dont they


----------



## stevepully

amylls said:


> They all eat loads and the fulicas and retics are at the same temp but the tigers are slightly warmer. Also what kind of tanks/tubs are usually used for tigers when they are fully grown cos they get real big dont they


Big ones:lol2: I have 4 in a 4 ft aquarium tank with a heatmat. They need lots of space though. I would say 2ft tank minimum for a pair of full grown. The bigger the better though really.


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
> 
> I *think* it's around 5-6 months for the fulica and longer for the ireds, not sure how long though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that about 440 pages ago?! xD Ireds are trickier to breed I think, but the fulica will probably be at it soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> Do you want some fulica? I have some left (well 20 left) that are about 10-20mm long, not very big yet. I'm hoping some turn out to be rodatzi, but at the moment their all showing normal coloring coming through, and I don't have the space to realistically keep 20 adult fulica... not if I want space for anything else anyway :whistling2:


sorry just saw this...pm me how much:2thumb:


----------



## Malti

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cheers for info regarding my possible dud eggs...uhhhhh.
> 
> No I am not breeding them as feeders...*what pet would eat the eggs as food? *:blush:
> 
> Jingle Bells.


fish and frogs and mice


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> I've been wondering if I should get some snails for my fish tank? Which are best to get? Its a tropical tank x


depends what u want them for, and if u have live plants, rams do well, don't attack plants just eat dead pieces, Malaysian trumpets will aerate the substrate. if no live plants, there's apple and striped trapdoor.

rams and malaysians are abit too much prolific, after some time u can add a few anetome helena (assassins) 

ps hope u don't have any loaches or puffers. and apples need some free space to lay eggs


----------



## Lee2211

Some Apple Snails don't eat live plants. Pomacea Bridgesii (sp?) only eat decaying plant matter. I know mine does, he'll only eat rotting food.

Krista - What species are they?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Some Apple Snails don't eat live plants. Pomacea Bridgesii (sp?) only eat decaying plant matter. I know mine does, he'll only eat rotting food.
> 
> Krista - What species are they?


you're right, but if u buy from an LFS they will rarely know what sp they are, or else might "invent one"


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> you're right, but if u buy from an LFS they will rarely know what sp they are, or else might "invent one"


Well, mine was pretty easy actually. They labled it "Apple Snail" and it was golden, so I put two and two together and got Golden Apple Snail, googled it, because the shop knew jack sh*t and found out that they prefer rotting food matter. Simples 

But tbh if your not sure then there's Snails-2-Die-4 - Tropical Freshwater Snail Help < there'll be some ID posts on there.


----------



## echogecko

*my snailies (pic heavy)*

i said the other day that i was gonna post these pics but hadn't got round to it so here they are
fulica








rodatzi's (1 on cuttlefish is 9months older than the other 2 but been a slow grower)








octana trumpets (2 adults and babies)








retics (3 normal skinned and 2 albino)








6month old margies








6month old tigers








ebony 16month old margie
















ivory 18month old albino retic
















one of my nieces many native snails with babies (unsure of breed)








sydnee snail another native snail


----------



## cazzywoo

Ah great snaily pics 

Thanks for everyone's advice regarding aquarium snails we just want something a little different in there - we used to have a large shrimp but he died recently, we don't know why.
Our fish tank is pretty big, we have got live plants in there - I'd prefer them to not to be destroyed but dont mind too much if they are!
No loaches or puffers in there - we've got guppies, blind cave fish, mollies, tetras, golden sword tails, silver sharks, plecostomus, and kribensis (and lots of tiny baby kirbensis!). They all get on pretty well, so just a nice friendly snail would be great!


----------



## amylls

stevepully said:


> Big ones:lol2: I have 4 in a 4 ft aquarium tank with a heatmat. They need lots of space though. I would say 2ft tank minimum for a pair of full grown. The bigger the better though really.


Think i'd maybe better sell some before they are fully grown then. Do they really grow as big as what is said in the care sheets etc? As i have never seen any pics of them that have been that big so just thought maybe they were exaggerated


----------



## Lee2211

Did the shrimp look like this









or this


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

amylls said:


> Think i'd maybe better sell some before they are fully grown then. *Do they really grow as big as what is said* in the care sheets etc? As i have never seen any pics of them that have been that big so just thought maybe they were exaggerated


Oh yes  

http://www.freewebs.com/shazlew/land snail.bmp
DSC01537a on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh yes
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/shazlew/land snail.bmp
> DSC01537a on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Thanks, guess i wont be keeping them all in a rub then!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol, how many tigers do you have then?!


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol, how many tigers do you have then?!


Only 6. an thats fine now but it might not be so fine in a year or two!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol. Only 6? Only lol. wish I had 6 xD Only managed to get the one so far.


----------



## Lee2211

Hmm...
6, will you be selling them then?
It's just I'm getting two from one person and I'm hoping for two unrelated pairs so I can breed them


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol. Only 6? Only lol. wish I had 6 xD Only managed to get the one so far.


Well if they get real big i dont think i will be keeping them all,no space left! and even if i do keep them surely between 6 of them i will get some eggs next year


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Hmm...
> 6, will you be selling them then?
> It's just I'm getting two from one person and I'm hoping for two unrelated pairs so I can breed them


Dont they just breed with whoever anyway?


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Dont they just breed with whoever anyway?


Yep. But they're more likely to not end up deformed or weak when they aren't inbred : victory:


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Yep. But they're more likely to not end up deformed or weak when they aren't inbred : victory:


Oh right,sorry im new to them. I thought it was ok for inverts just not the rest.


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Oh right,sorry im new to them. I thought it was ok for inverts just not the rest.


It's not as bad for inverts. It's just I'd feel better about it atleast, it's more for my peace of mind 

But there was the mass inbreeding of Jadatzi's in China, that messed them up real good...


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> It's not as bad for inverts. It's just I'd feel better about it atleast, it's more for my peace of mind
> 
> But there was the mass inbreeding of Jadatzi's in China, that messed them up real good...


Dont know anything about that but lets face it china has a history of messed up animals


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea it *better* not to have related ones for breeding, although many people have inbred them successfully from what I hear. Some breeder swap snails to introduce new bloodlines to their breeding pairs.
Tigers can be pretty tricky to breed though - I've got 4 of them all in one big tank, and so far only one has shown any sign whatsoever of being interested in the others! I'm not too worried though.

Lee2211 - no the shrimp was nothing like any of those, I have no idea what it was called - the fishtank is my husband's area of expertise not mine! Will try and find out a pic of him and put it on in a bit (the shrimp not my husband) x


----------



## amylls

cazzywoo said:


> Yea it *better* not to have related ones for breeding, although many people have inbred them successfully from what I hear. Some breeder swap snails to introduce new bloodlines to their breeding pairs.
> Tigers can be pretty tricky to breed though - I've got 4 of them all in one big tank, and so far only one has shown any sign whatsoever of being interested in the others! I'm not too worried though.
> 
> Tricky to breed or not,they will need a big tank as it is so there's no way they are getting 1 each! they are still young so i will just wait and see what happens when they get bigger


----------



## cazzywoo

Found a link to the type of shrimp we had, I'm pretty certain this was the one.
African Filter Shrimp .:. Atya gabonensis .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page


----------



## cazzywoo

And this is a photo of our one: (if I can remember how to do pics)


----------



## cazzywoo

Anyway sorry to go completely off the topic of snails!!


----------



## cazzywoo




----------



## Lee2211

Pleco has had much success breeding limis so maybe ask him?

Well saying Tigers are hard to breed, on Supersnails one woman just got 400 odd eggs from her ghana tigers, which I'm having 2 of :whistling2: then hoping to get a unrelated pair to go in with them.


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Found a link to the type of shrimp we had, I'm pretty certain this was the one.
> African Filter Shrimp .:. Atya gabonensis .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page


Oh wow! How much did that set you back? xx


----------



## cazzywoo

I think he was about £11 from our local aquatics shop. He was pretty amazing actually, he used to have all these fans that he'd waft in front of his mouth to eat! Would love another, but seeing as we dont know the reason he died, I dont want to rush to put another one in there.
I dont think it was another fish that killed him, as he'd been in there an awful long time with nothing having a go at him. x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Age possibly then?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Pleco has had much success breeding limis so maybe ask him?
> 
> Well saying Tigers are hard to breed, on Supersnails one woman just got 400 odd eggs from her ghana tigers, which I'm having 2 of :whistling2: then hoping to get a unrelated pair to go in with them.


some people are really lucky


----------



## cazzywoo

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Age possibly then?


I thought it could be age, just googled it and it says they live for 3-5 years. We'd had him about a year, but not sure how old he was when we bought him, not too old though as he was quite small. x


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> I thought it could be age, just googled it and it says they live for 3-5 years. We'd had him about a year, but not sure how old he was when we bought him, not too old though as he was quite small. x


did u check water parameters? if there's copper its a killer


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea my husband checks the water regularly. Oh well, it may have been "just one of those things" I guess x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Has she still got some Lee?? Dying to get some more Tigers lol


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Does anyone know much about/keep Limicolaria flammea?
> I had a message from one of my friends on fb yesterday asking if I wanted 2 of them as they didnt want them anymore. I always seem to get contacted with unwanted snails lol!!
> Anyways I love the look of Limi's but dont really know a lot about them, how they should be kept, whether they can be kept in with other snails etc?
> If anyone has any info that would be great, I don't know if I will take them on yet or not. x


Wet and humid tall tank room temp or maybe a bit hotter
, thats all I know I'm afraid. I'm hoping to get some soon too. If you don't want them I most cetainly will:2thumb:been after some for quite some time.
http://supersnails.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=species&action=display&thread=1937


----------



## cazzywoo

Steve, shall I say yes to getting them, and have a think over the next couple of days as to if I want them, and if not, I'll sen them your way?? All I know so far is that they are approx 40mm in shell length, and around 5 or 6 months old. x


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Has she still got some Lee?? Dying to get some more Tigers lol


Nope, all eggs have been reserved, they haven't even hatched yet!

She might have some more soon though, I'll give you a shout when she does. Infact, if you get an account on their now, you'll have 20 posts and be able to buy some before you know it


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Yea my husband checks the water regularly. Oh well, it may have been "just one of those things" I guess x


All fish food contains copper, I suppose a build up of it over time may have just been too much.
Geez, I'd love one of those fellas  They're great aren't they!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Steve, shall I say yes to getting them, and have a think over the next couple of days as to if I want them, and if not, I'll sen them your way?? All I know so far is that they are approx 40mm in shell length, and around 5 or 6 months old. x


yes yes yes :2thumb::lol2:
let's hope you don't like them.
thanks xx


----------



## cazzywoo

LOL!! I'll post some pics once I've collected them. Hope they aren't in a bad state.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Anyone know the sp?

Picked from the garden.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

C. hortensis most likely


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'd say C. nemoralis, from that picture. A better look at the lip would help.

On the same subject - I think I found a nemoralis today, the first I've ever found in this area :2thumb:

I also have a question for you guys who have big snail tanks - what do you use as house-keepers? Springtails? Tropical woodlice? Something else?
Thanks in advance


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^
> 
> I also have a question for you guys who have big snail tanks - what do you use as house-keepers? Springtails? Tropical woodlice? Something else?
> Thanks in advance


I don't use anything yet but I've just ordered some Dendrobaena worms to try in my tiger and margie tanks. I have no idea about them so any info off anyone would be appreciated.*


*


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> LOL!! I'll post some pics once I've collected them. Hope they aren't in a bad state.


excellent Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> C. hortensis most likely





CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ I'd say C. nemoralis, from that picture. A better look at the lip would help.


Brown or white lipped then eh?

Thanks.

Mum found it as shes been collecting snails for my Bosc and really stuck out compared to the more 'normal' ones found.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Garden variety woodlice  they love it. Multiply like mad xD


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Steve, shall I say yes to getting them, and have a think over the next couple of days as to if I want them, and if not, I'll sen them your way?? All I know so far is that they are approx 40mm in shell length, and around 5 or 6 months old. x


if steve doesn't want them i'll adopt them aswell :lol2:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Garden variety woodlice  they love it. Multiply like mad xD


you want some woodlice if there are extra? tell me how to pack em though


----------



## stevepully

Malti said:


> if steve doesn't want them i'll adopt them aswell :lol2:


Already called dibs:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> you want some woodlice if there are extra? tell me how to pack em though


sorry what? :S :blush:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Garden variety woodlice  they love it. Multiply like mad xD


So fill me in do you breed them in a seperate container and then introduce on a substrate change or do you buy fresh every change or does the substrate not need changing because they do such a good job? Im confused:hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

The main tank I have them in, the A. giga tank, has never had the substrate changed bar once, when I changed it to coir because I prefer the stuff. But theres probably a hundred or so woodlice in there now xD They breed themselves, no attention or help needed. Never brought any, just started with about 20 from under a plant pot


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The main tank I have them in, the A. giga tank, has never had the substrate changed bar once, when I changed it to coir because I prefer the stuff. But theres probably a hundred or so woodlice in there now xD They breed themselves, no attention or help needed. Never brought any, just started with about 20 from under a plant pot


Do they stop mites then?


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The main tank I have them in, the A. giga tank, has never had the substrate changed bar once, when I changed it to coir because I prefer the stuff. But theres probably a hundred or so woodlice in there now xD They breed themselves, no attention or help needed. Never brought any, just started with about 20 from under a plant pot


Cool anything that reduces substrate changes and cleaning is good in my book. It now takes me 4-5 hours at a weekend cleaning out etc !


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

amylls said:


> Do they stop mites then?


Can do, still need to keep it clean but they do help a lot. Never had mites in my tanks :Na_Na_Na_Na:



stevepully said:


> Cool anything that reduces substrate changes and cleaning is good in my book. It now takes me 4-5 hours at a weekend cleaning out etc !


haha! I hardly ever have to do clean outs. Like ever. I don't remember the last one xD Most I do is take out the top patches of coir and the rest is still good :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

And THAT is how long it takes me to do the nightly feed xD

Moved the not-so baby retics in with the albino beasts now, (the remaining 3 of which have healed up beautifully and are some of the most active snails of the lot!) soooo... now I have a empty faunarium... lol!


----------



## amylls

So am i the only 1 that gets tiny little white mites in the tubs if they aint cleaned at least weekly? As far as im aware they are "damp mites" and cause no problems to the snails but they make me itch as soon as i see them. I have tried everything i can to stop it but it still happens! i even put the coir in the micro for a min before i use it. Where the hell do they come from!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

The food going off  Try woodlice or even hypotosis mites, should have less of a problem with them then.


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The food going off  Try woodlice or even hypotosis mites, should have less of a problem with them then.


But i change the food every night.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hmm... i have no idea then xD


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hmm... i have no idea then xD


Someone told me they were "damp mites" and are there because it is damp all the time but i cant change that. Maybe everyone has them! they are hard to spot you have to sit and stare and eventually you will see a little white dot move.I am doing it all the time now that i have noticed them...gives me the creeps!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ah... that might be why I haven't noticed em then lol.


----------



## stevepully

amylls said:


> So am i the only 1 that gets tiny little white mites in the tubs if they aint cleaned at least weekly? As far as im aware they are "damp mites" and cause no problems to the snails but they make me itch as soon as i see them. I have tried everything i can to stop it but it still happens! i even put the coir in the micro for a min before i use it. Where the hell do they come from!!


You're not the only one. Its more of a problem during the summer most snails aren't bothered. Fulicas don't seem happy with them. Guess its just damp hot conditions. I reckon try woodlice if they dont make your skin crawl too. I'm going to try worms hopefully they will compost any minute scraps of rotting food and feaces that I may have accidently missed.


----------



## Malti

stevepully said:


> Already called dibs:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I'll ninja them from u :lol2:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> sorry what? :S :blush:


Do you want some local woodlice? never sent any so I'll need instructions :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Oooh yeah, that'd be cool. I'd do it by putting them in a little tub with something like damp tissue or something to keep it moist. Would think that'd be fine.


----------



## Catherine896

Ive noticed a couple little black big dot things crawling around on my 2 snails today. What are they? Are they doing any harm?

Ive also got 8 baby fulica hamillei coming soon


----------



## amylls

Catherine896 said:


> Ive noticed a couple little black big dot things crawling around on my 2 snails today. What are they? Are they doing any harm?
> 
> Ive also got 8 baby fulica hamillei coming soon


I think thats mites.But one's that do harm the snails


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> I think thats mites.But one's that do harm the snails


Nah mate, not the black ones. 
I doubt they're even mites tbh. I reckon some sort of larvae.

You guys had a busy night! Left me a lot to read through!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Catherine896 said:


> Ive noticed a couple little black big dot things crawling around on my 2 snails today. What are they? Are they doing any harm?
> 
> Ive also got 8 baby fulica hamillei coming soon


Their not normal snail mites, those are small, white, and stupidly quick. 

If your worried they could be harmful, hypotosis (sp) mites will get em. :2thumb:


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Nah mate, not the black ones.
> I doubt they're even mites tbh. I reckon some sort of larvae.
> 
> You guys had a busy night! Left me a lot to read through!


Ok sorry i thought the black one's were the bad one's.Just squish em.
ps. girls dont like being called "mate" lol


----------



## Lee2211

I am a girl


----------



## Catherine896

Thanks, I had fun picking them out with tweezers and squishing them lol.


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> I am a girl


Unusual to use "mate" then. And plus then you should already know it aint for girls :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

amylls said:


> Unusual to use "mate" then. And plus then you should already know it aint for girls :lol2:


People from east anglia tend to call everyone mate:lol2: (thats not racist just an observation. I'm from there and call people mate all the time just habbit)


----------



## amylls

stevepully said:


> People from east anglia tend to call everyone mate:lol2: (thats not racist just an observation. I'm from there and call people mate all the time just habbit)


Oh right,didnt know that. I just thought that on this forum a lot of people tend to presume you are male but maybe they dont,maybe its just cos of where they are from.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

amylls said:


> Ok sorry i thought the black one's were the bad one's.Just squish em.
> ps. girls dont like being called "mate" lol





Lee2211 said:


> I am a girl





amylls said:


> Unusual to use "mate" then. And plus then you should already know it aint for girls :lol2:





amylls said:


> Oh right,didnt know that. I just thought that on this forum a lot of people tend to presume you are male but maybe they dont,maybe its just cos of where they are from.


Cool your jets ladies and genitals :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Cool your jets ladies and genitals :lol2:


 :rotfl:

OK, sorry. If you don't like it I'll try to stop, but as Steve says, it's a bit of a habit :2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I call everyone mate or dude. Last time I checked I was female :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Woodlice then?? Coolio. I shall go on the hunt in the week.

I'm currently on the last day of a weeks dog-sitting at my sisters. She only lives 20mins away from me, but it's odd how her garden has totally different native snails to my garden. Am I odd for bringing a little sandwich box rub thingy here just specifically to take snails home in??

Should be getting my rodatzi in a day or two :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

LOL I'm a girl but wouldnt be offended if someone called me mate.
I have a tendency to call people "hun" or "sweet" or "lovey" which some people may not like either, but its just what I say! x


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I call everyone mate or dude. Last time I checked I was female :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Woodlice then?? Coolio. I shall go on the hunt in the week.
> 
> I'm currently on the last day of a weeks dog-sitting at my sisters. She only lives 20mins away from me, but it's odd how her garden has totally different native snails to my garden. Am I odd for bringing a little sandwich box rub thingy here just specifically to take snails home in??
> 
> Should be getting my rodatzi in a day or two :2thumb:


Nope, sort of thing I do. I take a little box to school so on the way home I can carry back the snails I pick up when I get off the bus : victory:


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Nope, sort of thing I do. I take a little box to school so on the way home I can carry back the snails I pick up when I get off the bus : victory:


Think we've all been on a snail hunt at one time or another :crazy:that's normal 'aint it?:crazy:


----------



## Lee2211

Rotfl!

I found this, it's all about banded snails, genetics ect. Banded Snails (Cepaea Held 1838)
Seems really interesting, just incase you guys wanted to read it!


----------



## Malti

stevepully said:


> Think we've all been on a snail hunt at one time or another :crazy:that's normal 'aint it?:crazy:


not really normal if you're on a date, getting some, and you stop to go pick up snails :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

*FAO: Stevepully*

Our Limis will be ready in a couple of weeks, tbh most of them are probably fine to post out now but keeping them a tad longer for peice of mind.


----------



## stevepully

Pleco07 said:


> *FAO: Stevepully*
> 
> Our Limis will be ready in a couple of weeks, tbh most of them are probably fine to post out now but keeping them a tad longer for peice of mind.


Sweet just let me know when they are ready and i will scrape some money together :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Malti said:


> not really normal if you're on a date, getting some, and you stop to go pick up snails :whistling2:


Haha can you imagine!!I keep seeing natives on my way home from the school run which I get tempted to pick up but I dont! People aleady think I'm the strange snail lady as it is!


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Haha can you imagine!!I keep seeing natives on my way home from the school run which I get tempted to pick up but I dont! People aleady think I'm the strange snail lady as it is!


hey we nurses have every right to be :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Oh are you a nurse too? Do you specialise in anything? x


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Oh are you a nurse too? Do you specialise in anything? x


last yr of my course, then I'll be a real nurse...dunno yet, thinking perhaps A&E...actually I worked around alot, liked all aspects of nursing


----------



## dannyj

thought id ask a question here - do any of you have your gals in the same tank as anything else?

I know mixing species is wrong in somethings like snakes/lizards etc but snails are snails


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

dannyj said:


> thought id ask a question here - do any of you have your gals in the same tank as anything else?
> 
> I know mixing species is wrong in somethings like snakes/lizards etc but snails are snails


It's perfectly possible yeah, so long as the snails aren't snail eaters lol. 
I usually keep them separate, but I do have a c. nemoralis and hortensis mixed tank and a tank with my single tiger and 7 c.marginella in. They do fine together, the marginella have free roam most of the time, the tiger being the lazy creature it is xD


----------



## dannyj

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> It's perfectly possible yeah, so long as the snails aren't snail eaters lol.
> I usually keep them separate, but I do have a c. nemoralis and hortensis mixed tank and a tank with my single tiger and 7 c.marginella in. They do fine together, the marginella have free roam most of the time, the tiger being the lazy creature it is xD



I was looking at a tiger:2thumb:

does anyone house them with with anything else - i have just trying to read up if anyone houses them with giant african millipedes but cant find anything so prob a no no:bash:


----------



## cazzywoo

I think as long as you get the blance of what humidity/temp they like, species would be OK together (obviously as mentioned above make sure they arent predatory species!).
My albopicta are perfectly happy in with my retics.
But things like fulica & tigers wouldnt mix as well as the fulica arent as happy at the high humidity tigers need.


----------



## cazzywoo

Malti said:


> last yr of my course, then I'll be a real nurse...dunno yet, thinking perhaps A&E...actually I worked around alot, liked all aspects of nursing


A&E is great! Always a wide variety of things going on, you dont know who will come in the door next!
I specialise in Gynaecology, so deal with "womens bits" all day long! But I love it! Do a lot of work in the Oncology side of things now too, which is draining emotionally but also very rewarding 
Good luck in your final year! xx


----------



## dannyj

cool thanks for help - lastly - any tips on fruit flies - my gal tank has loads flying around today - going to be cleaned out in the morning but any tips or having non at all


----------



## cazzywoo

I manage to avoid fruit flies by changing food very regularly - every day I get rid of any food which hasnt been eaten, and make sure none is left behind. The second you leave a bit of food behind on the substrate is when they appear! Little pests!


----------



## stevepully

dannyj said:


> I was looking at a tiger:2thumb:
> 
> does anyone house them with with anything else - i have just trying to read up if anyone houses them with giant african millipedes but cant find anything so prob a no no:bash:


I used to have my tigers in with margies. they were heated and pretty damp.
Only others I have mixed are albopictas and fulicas and they seem quite happy too although my fulicas aren't laying yet and are fairly old so weather mixing them is a factor or not is still to be decided.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I've read that mixed species tanks can lead to a lack of egg laying, I think it depends on the species but I've read that most cases it does have an effect. Not sure how though, could be something like the Immac thing - the rasping?


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I've read that mixed species tanks can lead to a lack of egg laying, I think it depends on the species but I've read that most cases it does have an effect. Not sure how though, could be something like the Immac thing - the rasping?


What is rasping? maybe a silly question,but im new to this!


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> What is rasping? maybe a silly question,but im new to this!


rasping is another way of saying snail biting, as you know snails kind of suck(no pun intended) on their food, yet they have rows of very tiny teeth. some species might do it on more timid others.


----------



## Malti

dannyj said:


> I was looking at a tiger:2thumb:
> 
> does anyone house them with with anything else - i have just trying to read up if anyone houses them with giant african millipedes but cant find anything so prob a no no:bash:


biggest problem would be for the pedes, imagine being their size and an adult tiger falls on you...also they might spray stuff and irritate him


----------



## amylls

Malti said:


> rasping is another way of saying snail biting, as you know snails kind of suck(no pun intended) on their food, yet they have rows of very tiny teeth. some species might do it on more timid others.


They have teeth??? so they can bite? oh and another question can a snail eat its own shell? and if it can why would it?


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> They have teeth??? so they can bite? oh and another question can a snail eat its own shell? and if it can why would it?


yep they have rows of small tiny teeth. technically yes they can bite, but you're faster, stronger and more intelligent, so you should be safe :lol2: most probably garden snails rasp at us, but we don't notice.


a snail can repair its own shell and sometimes they fail to repair it, so it deteriorates - could be snail is sick, or lack of available calcium, or stress.


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> A&E is great! Always a wide variety of things going on, you dont know who will come in the door next!
> I specialise in Gynaecology, so deal with "womens bits" all day long! But I love it! Do a lot of work in the Oncology side of things now too, which is draining emotionally but also very rewarding
> Good luck in your final year! xx


I worked in Obstetrics for about 3 months...so I got a dose of your area :lol2: didn't do much work though as me being male not everyone was comfy with me watching procedures (let alone doing them). Oncology treatment or palliative care? I still have to work in oncology wards..

thx


----------



## amylls

Malti said:


> yep they have rows of small tiny teeth. technically yes they can bite, but you're faster, stronger and more intelligent, so you should be safe :lol2: most probably garden snails rasp at us, but we don't notice.
> 
> 
> a snail can repair its own shell and sometimes they fail to repair it, so it deteriorates - could be snail is sick, or lack of available calcium, or stress.


WHAT!! they bite! now im gonna have lots of questions! ok so normal little snails bite but its so weak we dont notice but what about tigers and other big snails?? if they are on your hand they can bite surely at their size you would notice? This is gonna put me off picking them up. And as for the shell eating im sure 1 of mine was eating its shell earlier but i have not made any changes to the tank,it always has fresh food and cuttle bone.


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> WHAT!! they bite! now im gonna have lots of questions! ok so normal little snails bite but its so weak we dont notice but what about tigers and other big snails?? if they are on your hand they can bite surely at their size you would notice? This is gonna put me off picking them up. And as for the shell eating im sure 1 of mine was eating its shell earlier but i have not made any changes to the tank,it always has fresh food and cuttle bone.


from the 100s of snails I had, never had any problem with GALS, only problem was an apple snail, who used to bite, but never did any real damage. and also don't be discouraged, its not going to bite your hand off :lol2:

mmm what type of snail is it, how big is the tank, and how many snail u got in there? also what temp u keeping them?


----------



## amylls

Malti said:


> from the 100s of snails I had, never had any problem with GALS, only problem was an apple snail, who used to bite, but never did any real damage. and also don't be discouraged, its not going to bite your hand off :lol2:
> 
> mmm what type of snail is it, how big is the tank, and how many snail u got in there? also what temp u keeping them?


Did the bite break the skin? or is it like insect bites that dont break the skin but just kind sting in a weird way? 
Its an albino retic only about an inch or so shell size (not sure what way they are measured).Its tank is about 12" x 8" x 8" and there is 3 in there.Not totally sure about temp as they are and always have been happy at room temp but with a little heat as they are sitting on top of another tank,but i have just put a thermometer in so will let you know when its ready.


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> Did the bite break the skin? or is it like insect bites that dont break the skin but just kind sting in a weird way?
> Its an albino retic only about an inch or so shell size (not sure what way they are measured).Its tank is about 12" x 8" x 8" and there is 3 in there.Not totally sure about temp as they are and always have been happy at room temp but with a little heat as they are sitting on top of another tank,but i have just put a thermometer in so will let you know when its ready.


weird sting type of bite - and it was a full adult, size of a tennisball

mmm are you sure it was eating its shell and it didn't fall, break it, and ate the broken part? 

have to go out now...talk later


----------



## amylls

Malti said:


> weird sting type of bite - and it was a full adult, size of a tennisball
> 
> mmm are you sure it was eating its shell and it didn't fall, break it, and ate the broken part?
> 
> have to go out now...talk later


Ok i will just wait for a reply later.But no it didnt fall as i actually saw it twisted round onto it own shell which is why i started watching it as i was wondering what it was doing,then when it started to wander off i checked it and there is a little curve missing from the shell, i just thought i was going mad.


----------



## cazzywoo

Malti said:


> I worked in Obstetrics for about 3 months...so I got a dose of your area :lol2: didn't do much work though as me being male not everyone was comfy with me watching procedures (let alone doing them). Oncology treatment or palliative care? I still have to work in oncology wards..
> 
> thx


We had a lovely male nurse on our department for a long time, but you are right, there will always be women who aren't comfortable with male nurses doing gynae procedures.
I have done a stint in palliative care, but prefer the treatment side of things, and also gynae oncology follow-up, for clients who have been cured of their cancer coming back for regular check-ups etc.

Anyway that was totally off-topic, but great to have a fellow nurse out there! x


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Ok i will just wait for a reply later.But no it didnt fall as i actually saw it twisted round onto it own shell which is why i started watching it as i was wondering what it was doing,then when it started to wander off i checked it and there is a little curve missing from the shell, i just thought i was going mad.


My Fulicas do it, no idea why. They're not ill, or have a lack of calcium. Nowt! They still do it, I don't know why but a part from being bloody lazy articles it's not bothering them.


----------



## Lee2211

Anyone keep Nerite snails? Anyone selling them?

I've got a huuugeee tank and I really want some pretty snails and I saw these and fell in love. I'll be putting live plants in and adding liquid calcium to the water ect ect. I just wondered what experiance people have had with keeping them and what tales you have to tell :2thumb:


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> My Fulicas do it, no idea why. They're not ill, or have a lack of calcium. Nowt! They still do it, I don't know why but a part from being bloody lazy articles it's not bothering them.


Mine just started it any its only 1 of them,well unless they all do it but i just aint seen them do it. I just thought that they may be dumb enough to keep going at it an end up killing itself


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lots of quotes lol, but hopefully (id like to think) I can add something useful related to all of em  



Malti said:


> rasping is another way of saying snail biting, as you know snails kind of suck(no pun intended) on their food, yet they have rows of very tiny teeth. some species might do it on more timid others.


I've read/heard that mainly it's Immacs that do it on other spieces, as to why... theres a few theroys about, from them seeing other snails as things they can attack to not realising the snails are actually snails, and just treating them like another calcuim source, but either way, they should be kept seperately. Haven't managed to get me any though so all this is jusat what i've read lol. 



Malti said:


> biggest problem would be for the pedes, imagine being their size and an adult tiger falls on you...also they might spray stuff and irritate him


have you seen the size of a A. Giga!? I've wondered about this myself... giant AFRICAN land snails and giant AFRICAN millipedes... same country there... so theroectically they could live together... but I wouldn't consider it unless I had a massive tank so they could get some space, and only with adult A. gigas, or chocys or burmease or something similarly sized lol. 



amylls said:


> WHAT!! they bite! now im gonna have lots of questions! ok so normal little snails bite but its so weak we dont notice but what about tigers and other big snails?? if they are on your hand they can bite surely at their size you would notice? This is gonna put me off picking them up. And as for the shell eating im sure 1 of mine was eating its shell earlier but i have not made any changes to the tank,it always has fresh food and cuttle bone.


Nah they don't bite as Malti says. Not really anyway. More like scrape. And as far as i know the GAL's recognise skin as inedible and don't try. At least i've never noticed them trying lol. Think the smaller ones (as Matli said) do though, if I remember rightly some WC hortensis I had at one point were doing it lol. 



amylls said:


> Ok i will just wait for a reply later.But no it didnt fall as i actually saw it twisted round onto it own shell which is why i started watching it as i was wondering what it was doing,then when it started to wander off i checked it and there is a little curve missing from the shell, i just thought i was going mad.





Lee2211 said:


> My Fulicas do it, no idea why. They're not ill, or have a lack of calcium. Nowt! They still do it, I don't know why but a part from being bloody lazy articles it's not bothering them.





amylls said:


> Mine just started it any its only 1 of them,well unless they all do it but i just aint seen them do it. I just thought that they may be dumb enough to keep going at it an end up killing itself


nah they wont do themselves any harm. I've read that they do it to "shape" the shell. Any bits that aren't quite right they rasp away until it's how it's supposed to be. Mine have done it at the lip when they've got the shell damaged, my retics that I got that were beaten senseless when they arrived and the shells were all cracked in several places and the lips were battered and cracked, and as it healed they did spend a while chewing the rough edges away and smoothing it off, they're all good now though and have stopped doing it : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

I think the problem with mine is, that they got in to the habit when they had mites. Now they can't stop! Two have stopped, and they're growing nicely, lovely shells ect. but the others wont stop and it looks hurrendous! But looks aren't what's important, as long as the shell is able to do what it's supposed to. Which didn't happen untill I supplied more calcium so they could repair the damage properly afterwards. But thanks to Dusks wonderful supplies and a huuggeee parcel of calcium laters, they're doing OK.
I've given up questioning it. They wouldn't do it if it could hurt them permantely, they have a survival instinct so strong, they wouldn't do anything dileberately to hurt themselves. I mean, how could a humble snails survive the ice age ect. it's instinct.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I think the problem with mine is, that they got in to the habit when they had mites. Now they can't stop! Two have stopped, and they're growing nicely, lovely shells ect. but the others wont stop and it looks hurrendous! But looks aren't what's important, as long as the shell is able to do what it's supposed to. Which didn't happen untill I supplied more calcium so they could repair the damage properly afterwards. But thanks to Dusks wonderful supplies and a huuggeee parcel of calcium laters, they're doing OK.
> I've given up questioning it. They wouldn't do it if it could hurt them permantely, they have a survival instinct so strong, they wouldn't do anything dileberately to hurt themselves. I mean, how could a humble snails survive the ice age ect. it's instinct.


I *think* they didn't survive it :lol2: Evolved long after the ice age, from other snails in further flung regions that weren't so affected by it, and were capable of coping through it : victory: 
But yeah, They wouldn't do it if it would do any harm (probably) and so long as the shells still hard and doing it's job, there shouldn't be anything to worry about : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I *think* they didn't survive it :lol2: Evolved long after the ice age, from other snails in further flung regions that weren't so affected by it, and were capable of coping through it : victory:
> But yeah, They wouldn't do it if it would do any harm (probably) and so long as the shells still hard and doing it's job, there shouldn't be anything to worry about : victory:


Minor details :whistling2:

But yeah, that was the point I was trying to get across. Minus the whole rambling, science, evolution, lecture thingy I had going there : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lmao xD


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lmao xD


Seeings as you're the only snaily person on atm, do you anything about Nerite Snails? 
I'm just about to pop over to the fish section and check some stuff out there


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Not a thing, bar that the zebra nerite snail is awesome lol


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Seeings as you're the only snaily person on atm, do you anything about Nerite Snails?
> I'm just about to pop over to the fish section and check some stuff out there


don't eat plants and u need brackish/saltwater to breed...(nearly impossible in home aquaria)



cazzywoo said:


> We had a lovely male nurse on our department for a long time, but you are right, there will always be women who aren't comfortable with male nurses doing gynae procedures.
> I have done a stint in palliative care, but prefer the treatment side of things, and also gynae oncology follow-up, for clients who have been cured of their cancer coming back for regular check-ups etc.
> 
> Anyway that was totally off-topic, but great to have a fellow nurse out there! x


well they won't complain we're offtopic, we nurses r hot...esp the ladies :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> don't eat plants and u need brackish/saltwater to breed...(nearly impossible in home aquaria)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well they won't complain we're offtopic, we nurses r hot...esp the ladies :lol2:


Fair enough, is it true they don't eat veg? Because someone said they do and some people say they don't.


Naah, I've had some rough nurses in my time ;P


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Anyone keep Nerite snails? Anyone selling them?
> 
> I've got a huuugeee tank and I really want some pretty snails and I saw these and fell in love. I'll be putting live plants in and adding liquid calcium to the water ect ect. I just wondered what experiance people have had with keeping them and what tales you have to tell :2thumb:


Ive got a loan nerite snail. ordered 3 was sent 6 but only 1 survived. They are really pretty but will not reproduce in fresh water only brackish. 
















I feed mine algae wafers, I do not have any live plants in my tank and Ive never seen them eating the apple snails cucumber and lettuce etc.
Hope this helps


----------



## cazzywoo

How come only 1 survived Steve, are they hard to keep?


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> How come only 1 survived Steve, are they hard to keep?


not sure weather they are hard to keep or weather it was just a crap seller. 4 were dead on arrival. 2 lived till day 2 although one of them did not look too healthy then he eventually died leaving just 1 who is doing well. upon reading deeper into the sellers feedback it was mainly positive but there were a couple of cases of supposed diseased fish and a couple of dead on arrival cases.
As i said the lone live one is doing well, but I have read they are hard to breed anyhow. I wondered why he sent me twice as many as ordered. Maybe they are fragile and don't travel too well and he was trying to compensate for any dying?!


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Fair enough, is it true they don't eat veg? Because someone said they do and some people say they don't.
> 
> 
> Naah, I've had some rough nurses in my time ;P


yeah its true, well mine never did : victory:

we only do it rough if u like it


----------



## cazzywoo

stevepully said:


> not sure weather they are hard to keep or weather it was just a crap seller. 4 were dead on arrival. 2 lived till day 2 although one of them did not look too healthy then he eventually died leaving just 1 who is doing well. upon reading deeper into the sellers feedback it was mainly positive but there were a couple of cases of supposed diseased fish and a couple of dead on arrival cases.
> As i said the lone live one is doing well, but I have read they are hard to breed anyhow. I wondered why he sent me twice as many as ordered. Maybe they are fragile and don't travel too well and he was trying to compensate for any dying?!


Ah thats a shame - I guess you'll never know what the reason was. Hope it wasnt a crap seller - they give everyone else a bad name. I'm off to visit someone tomorrow and collect some snails........ will put pics up in the afternoon all being well...... :whistling2:



Malti said:


> yeah its true, well mine never did : victory:
> 
> *we only do it rough if u like it *


LOL you'll end up giving nurses a bad name!


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Ah thats a shame - I guess you'll never know what the reason was. Hope it wasnt a crap seller - they give everyone else a bad name. I'm off to visit someone tomorrow and collect some snails........ will put pics up in the afternoon all being well...... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you'll end up giving nurses a bad name!



new snails? :2thumb: something shareable? (here we're very limited  )

and I'm not giving a bad name, we just aim to please all tastes :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Ah thats a shame - I guess you'll never know what the reason was. Hope it wasnt a crap seller - they give everyone else a bad name. I'm off to visit someone tomorrow and collect some snails........ will put pics up in the afternoon all being well...... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you'll end up giving nurses a bad name!


What you getting are they the limis? Are you getting any others?


----------



## Malti

btw anyone wants any rumina decollata?


----------



## cazzywoo

Some L. Flammea. Well, thats what I've been told they are - havent seen them yet but its someone who has got some and got bored of them, probably not kept them at the right conditions and they are inactive, so they don't want them anymore. I might be wrong, they might be perfectly healthy but you never know......... It seems to be getting a bit of a habit, being passed on these unwanted snails!
I've always wanted some as they look so pretty, and was just thinking of trying to get hold of some to buy for myself, but now I dont know if I will keep them or not, I just havent got the space for more right now.........!


----------



## cazzywoo

Yep the Limis Steve


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Some L. Flammea. Well, thats what I've been told they are - havent seen them yet but its someone who has got some and got bored of them, probably not kept them at the right conditions and they are inactive, so they don't want them anymore. I might be wrong, they might be perfectly healthy but you never know......... It seems to be getting a bit of a habit, being passed on these unwanted snails!
> I've always wanted some as they look so pretty, and was just thinking of trying to get hold of some to buy for myself, but now I dont know if I will keep them or not, I just havent got the space for more right now.........!


someone just offered me some via pm :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Sorry I didnt answer your question - no I'm not getting any more that I know of, unless this person has more snails they don't want when I get there...........!!


----------



## stevepully

Malti said:


> someone just offered me some via pm :2thumb:


Ive got some decollata they are pretty cool they cost me £3 each


----------



## Malti

stevepully said:


> Ive got some decollata they are pretty cool they cost me £3 each


if its from a good seller on here, they're the kids of my stock :lol2:



cazzywoo said:


> Sorry I didnt answer your question - no I'm not getting any more that I know of, unless this person has more snails they don't want when I get there...........!!


anytime u want to share with a fellow nurse :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Yep the Limis Steve


Well as i said if they don't steal your heart I will nurse them to health i have a spare viv and a heat mat. It's probably a heat issue I had the same problem with my ireds. Totally inactive and not eating a thing. I raised the temp to 24-25 deg C and they are always on the move now.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Not sure i could keep the decolleta (sp) think the feeding them snails thing would begin to drag very very quickly lol. Though they do look sort of cool in a very simple way XD 

Now ireds, theres a awesome looking snail xD so... white! Lol.


----------



## cazzywoo

What does your poor other half say, having to share you with all these new snailies??!! Is she a snail fan too? 
My husband just calls me the strange snail lady!


----------



## cazzywoo

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Not sure i could keep the decolleta (sp) think the feeding them snails thing would begin to drag very very quickly lol. Though they do look sort of cool in a very simple way XD
> 
> *Now ireds, theres a awesome looking snail xD so... white! Lol.*


I'm sooooo tempted by ireds!


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Not sure i could keep the decolleta (sp) think the feeding them snails thing would begin to drag very very quickly lol. Though they do look sort of cool in a very simple way XD
> 
> Now ireds, theres a awesome looking snail xD so... white! Lol.


I feed my decollata on cat buiscits and they seem well happy and their always all over each other with their bits out so I reckon there may be some eggs on the way soon!.
Ireds are extremely awesome snails but as I said I had to get the temp just right. Other people claim they are easy to keep but I wouldn't say they are definately not one of the easiest species I have.


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Not sure i could keep the decolleta (sp) think the feeding them snails thing would begin to drag very very quickly lol. Though they do look sort of cool in a very simple way XD
> 
> Now ireds, theres a awesome looking snail xD so... white! Lol.


feeding snails is not mandatory...they eat veggies just aswell. if u find some dead ones (from old age) or have a;lot of young, then they can be useful



cazzywoo said:


> What does your poor other half say, having to share you with all these new snailies??!! Is she a snail fan too?
> My husband just calls me the strange snail lady!


talking to me? she knows I come with the animal extras :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> What does your poor other half say, having to share you with all these new snailies??!! Is she a snail fan too?
> My husband just calls me the strange snail lady!


If that was aimed at me then she's pretty cool about it. she helps me to clean them out sometimes too. Shes going to have her work cut out soon as she is full time snail carer as I go away for 3 weeks.


----------



## cazzywoo

Well glad to know they are both understanding!
My hubby doesnt really mind them, don't think he'd ever go as far as to hold one though! We couldnt park at Sainsburys today as it was so busy, so he asked me to jump out and get some milk, rice, and something for our son's lunch. I came out with milk, rice, sweet potato (for the snails), strawberries (for the snails), lettuce (for the snails) and nothing for our son! He ended up with toast!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Well glad to know they are both understanding!
> My hubby doesnt really mind them, don't think he'd ever go as far as to hold one though! We couldnt park at Sainsburys today as it was so busy, so he asked me to jump out and get some milk, rice, and something for our son's lunch. I came out with milk, rice, sweet potato (for the snails), strawberries (for the snails), lettuce (for the snails) and nothing for our son! He ended up with toast!


Bad mum!:lol2: Im a bit like that though most of my income goes on my snails as long as they are cared for I'm happy, I hope he enjoyed his toast as much as the snails liked their lunch. Lucky snails strawberry is a real treat! My OH does occasionally hold the snails, and as sad as it is, we both spent about half an hour last night watching my apple snails. They are so funny definately worth keeping. They are like mini bulldozers :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

I think I will get an apple snail or two........ do they breed a lot?!
We seem to spend a lot of time watching our baby kribensis at the moment, they are 4 days old now and so sweet!
Yep ours love strawberries - although they are gone so fast! The tigers are pretty picky over what they will eat though!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> I think I will get an apple snail or two........ do they breed a lot?!
> We seem to spend a lot of time watching our baby kribensis at the moment, they are 4 days old now and so sweet!
> Yep ours love strawberries - although they are gone so fast! The tigers are pretty picky over what they will eat though!


Yeah apparently they breed alot although they are single sex so you need a male and a female pair to breed. Ive only had mine a little while but they are so entertaining. I kept thinking should I get some or not, then eventually gave in and Im so glad I did they are awesome.
My tigers eat loads mainly I offer them lettuce, sweet potato and cucumber and they gobble it all up. Do you have heat mats on any of your snails?
Out of my 16 tanks/containers I have 4 heated. It is so surprising how much difference a bit of heat will have on some species.


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea our Tigers have a heat mat, we always have one for the young babies/hatchlings, and at the moment our rodatzi have a little extra heat as they don't seem to be growing too well, so just trying to help them along a bit. 
The fulica, retics and albopicta dont have any heat at the moment as our house is pretty warm anyway and they seem happy, active, and growing fast!
Sweet potato is a favourite of all our snails. Our Tigers are enjoying dandelion leaves from in the garden too!


----------



## chris_wade

all this talk of snails, i miss mine


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Yea our Tigers have a heat mat, we always have one for the young babies/hatchlings, and at the moment our rodatzi have a little extra heat as they don't seem to be growing too well, so just trying to help them along a bit.
> The fulica, retics and albopicta dont have any heat at the moment as our house is pretty warm anyway and they seem happy, active, and growing fast!
> Sweet potato is a favourite of all our snails. Our Tigers are enjoying dandelion leaves from in the garden too!


cool was just a thought about your tigers but obviously thats not the reson why they are picky maybe they just are as long as they are active and growing well I guess its not a problem.


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea they're still growing at a good rate, there is always new shell growth. They are typically lazy but wake up every evening to eat and slime around so I gues they are happy!

chris wade - get some more snails then LOL!!


----------



## cazzywoo

Right, I now have the Limis 
They *seem* to be in good condition, very little shell damage - one has hardly any shell damage at all.
One has been out and had a good munch on some lettuce, but the other is really far back in its shell and I can't seem to coax it out, not even a warm bath has done the trick! I dont think it is dead - no smell etc.
What sort of temp/humidity should I be looking to keep them at for now?


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Right, I now have the Limis
> They *seem* to be in good condition, very little shell damage - one has hardly any shell damage at all.
> One has been out and had a good munch on some lettuce, but the other is really far back in its shell and I can't seem to coax it out, not even a warm bath has done the trick! I dont think it is dead - no smell etc.
> What sort of temp/humidity should I be looking to keep them at for now?


So I've read you should probably be looking at around 24-26 with high humidity. Fairly moist. As I said have never kept them before just going off what I've read. I would definately try heat first though.Let me know if you have any luck


----------



## Lee2211

chris_wade said:


> all this talk of snails, i miss mine


If you want some more, I have some Fulica for sale? 
If not then don't worry


----------



## Lee2211

I don't use heatmats, I use a hot water bottle :lol2: Does the trick though, they love it!

Steve, are the Apples all right? Did the advice I give help? Did you speak to Caz about them in the end?
Sorry for all the questions, but you never wrote back.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> I don't use heatmats, I use a hot water bottle :lol2: Does the trick though, they love it!
> 
> Steve, are the Apples all right? Did the advice I give help? Did you speak to Caz about them in the end?
> Sorry for all the questions, but you never wrote back.


Yeah sorry, I spoke to caz and she was well helpful, you too of course you 2 provided me with all the info to set up a wicked little aquarium. My apple snails are excellent and have grown twice their size already. They have a few ramshorn and a nerite for mates too. I find them so funny to watch they are nearly as clumsy as my megas and margies. I just love snails that bulldoze their way through the tank:lol2: 
Just added 25 worms to each of my big tanks to see if it improves the substrate at all.I will let everyone know how the little experiment goes.


----------



## cazzywoo

Yes keep us updated on the worms, then I'll know whether to add some to my big tanks too!
Well my new additions seem to be absolutely fine! They are eating huge amounts of lettuce and sweet potato as we speak! Anyone would think they hadnt been fed in a long time! Once I've got all the children to bed I will put a couple of pics up


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Yes keep us updated on the worms, then I'll know whether to add some to my big tanks too!
> Well my new additions seem to be absolutely fine! They are eating huge amounts of lettuce and sweet potato as we speak! Anyone would think they hadnt been fed in a long time! Once I've got all the children to bed I will put a couple of pics up


That's great news,Cant wait to see them. Remember don't fall in love with them:whistling2: :lol2:
Anyhow feeding time at the zoo! catch you later.


----------



## Brett

ive recently got 5 gals enyone got eny advice to keeping them happy and healthy ?


----------



## cazzywoo

Hey Brett,
Welcome to the Snail Thread!
Why don't you start off by telling us a little about yor GALS, and the home they live in, what you feed them etc - that way we can give advice on things without going over the stuff you already know  x


----------



## cazzywoo

Right, so here goes............


----------



## cazzywoo

Sorry for the HUGE pics lol!!!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Sorry for the HUGE pics lol!!!


They are awesome:no1:


----------



## cazzywoo

Thanks!
When my eldest daughter first saw them today, she was like WOW, we are keeping them mum! 
They have such striking shells, better than in the pics, but I just dont know if I have the room for them at the moment, we have been looking at moving house so I dont want to rush out buying new tanks etc just in case we go........!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Thanks!
> When my eldest daughter first saw them today, she was like WOW, we are keeping them mum!
> They have such striking shells, better than in the pics, but I just dont know if I have the room for them at the moment, we have been looking at moving house so I dont want to rush out buying new tanks etc just in case we go........!


Yeah cant wait to get mine. I had some reserved with Pleco but unfortunately they were his first babies and they all died.I think the parents may have been too young. His new lot are doing better so should be able to have some from him soon. They are lovely looking snails .


----------



## cazzywoo

Well you might be able to have these yet............!
I'm so tempted to keep them, will have a think over the next day or so as to what I want to do!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Well you might be able to have these yet............!
> I'm so tempted to keep them, will have a think over the next day or so as to what I want to do!


Would love them. even if i get the others would be good to have some unrelated. At least you know they would be going to a loving home.


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea thats true! As soon as I've decided you'll be the first to know.
How many snails have you got in total, or is it too many to count?!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Yea thats true! As soon as I've decided you'll be the first to know.
> How many snails have you got in total, or is it too many to count?!


um...
6 normal fulica
2 albopictas
4 tigers
4 retics
12 hadra webbis
4 euhadra
7 c. nemoralis + too many babies to count
2 Arinata abustorum + babies
4 ireds
5 s.octana
4 helix pomatia
4 rumina decollata
4 c. marginella
3 Megas
3 strawberry snails

3 apple snails
1 nerite
4 red ramshorn

Think thats all :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Crikey!


----------



## stevepully

how many do you have?


----------



## stevepully

heres the setup.


----------



## cazzywoo

Oh wowee I'd love to have room like that! But with 4 children they kind of take up a lot of space!
I've got 21 snails, think they are all in my signature


----------



## cazzywoo

Haha I just spotted the worms in your tank!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Oh wowee I'd love to have room like that! But with 4 children they kind of take up a lot of space!
> I've got 21 snails, think they are all in my signature


duh silly me didn't even notice :lol2:. Yeah its nice got a huge dining room where they all live but unfortunately have to put up with the smallest kitchen on earth as a consiquence. oh well I'd rather have the snails. Yeah I think if my kids lived with me full time the snails would be reduced.They take up so much of my time. Takes nearly an hour to feed and spray them all, but wouldnt have it any other way I do it religiously.
Oh forgot Ive got more snails lol

4 albino fulica
2 rodatzi
2 jadatzi


----------



## cazzywoo

I kinda treat my snails as my babies really, they take up a lot of my time too! And I've not even got half the amount you have!
I'm waiting for our boiler to break, as when it does we are getting a new one put in, which means we can take the water tank out of the airing cupboard. Our airing cupboard is huge, and so we are going to knock one wall down and then will have lots of room for snails! Thats if we dont move house in the meantime!
We went to look at a house the other day and the first thing I looked for was a home for the snails! Sad or what!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> I kinda treat my snails as my babies really, they take up a lot of my time too! And I've not even got half the amount you have!
> I'm waiting for our boiler to break, as when it does we are getting a new one put in, which means we can take the water tank out of the airing cupboard. Our airing cupboard is huge, and so we are going to knock one wall down and then will have lots of room for snails! Thats if we dont move house in the meantime!
> We went to look at a house the other day and the first thing I looked for was a home for the snails! Sad or what!


No I am kind of thinking if I did move house and didnt have the dining room I would have to pay for an extra bedroom for the snailies or downsize the collection.


----------



## stevepully

Just seen the worms munching on snail poo:2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Ah well hopefully they'll prove successful at keeping the tank clean! Did you buy worms or just dig them out of the garden?!


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Ah well hopefully they'll prove successful at keeping the tank clean! Did you buy worms or just dig them out of the garden?!


bought them from ebay they are tiger worms and cost about £5 for 100 put 25 in each of my big tanks. not really keen on them but hoped they would help me out. Prefer them to wood lice i think.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Dendrobae...rden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item3f00516451


----------



## cazzywoo

Yea I dont really like the idea of woodlice running everywhere if I do a cleanout - makes me itch lol!!


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> Hey Brett,
> Welcome to the Snail Thread!
> Why don't you start off by telling us a little about yor GALS, and the home they live in, what you feed them etc - that way we can give advice on things without going over the stuff you already know  x


ok :no1: i have 2 that are about 1 inch in length and 3 that are about 3 inch in length in shell length.

they are all living together in a glass tank with eco earth as a substrate.

i have put a large cuttlefish bone in there with them.

ive only had them 3 days and so far i have been feeding them on carrot and coliflour but its shopping night tonight so gonna get them some lettuce and cucmber and tomoatoes and stuff.

cheers Brett :no1:


----------



## cazzywoo

Sounds like you are doing all the right things Brett 
Make sure the tank is sprayed with water every day, to keep it damp and humid.
Have they got a little bowl of water? Most snails will get all they need to drink from their food and water that is sprayed on the sides of the tank, but mine love climbing into their water bow (make sure its not too deep!), and it also helps to keep the humidity in there too.
Give them a wide variety of fruit & veg - you will soon learn what is their favourite! And make sure you remove any old food before it goes rotten, especially in the warm weather! xx


----------



## cazzywoo

OK this might seem like a silly question but I have to ask - if you have worms in your tank to keep the substrate clean, will they eat any eggs the snails lay? I only ask as they eat egg shells in the compost bin in the garden..........!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> OK this might seem like a silly question but I have to ask - if you have worms in your tank to keep the substrate clean, will they eat any eggs the snails lay? I only ask as they eat egg shells in the compost bin in the garden..........!


This is why i've never put worms in my tanks... I have oft wondered this :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

I doubt it.

I have no evidence or reasoning for this, but I don't think so 
I really want some worms now! As you all know I'm creeped out by bugs, sooo I think worms would be good :2thumb:
How big are they as my tubs are quite small?


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> I have no evidence or reasoning for this, but I don't think so
> I really want some worms now! As you all know I'm creeped out by bugs, sooo I think worms would be good :2thumb:
> How big are they as my tubs are quite small?


They are pretty big. Ive only put them in my big tanks.


----------



## cazzywoo

Approx how many have you got in each tank?


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> Sounds like you are doing all the right things Brett
> Make sure the tank is sprayed with water every day, to keep it damp and humid.
> Have they got a little bowl of water? Most snails will get all they need to drink from their food and water that is sprayed on the sides of the tank, but mine love climbing into their water bow (make sure its not too deep!), and it also helps to keep the humidity in there too.
> Give them a wide variety of fruit & veg - you will soon learn what is their favourite! And make sure you remove any old food before it goes rotten, especially in the warm weather! xx


 ok cheers :no1:


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> They are pretty big. Ive only put them in my big tanks.


 Ahhh, these'll be 103 litre tanks? What would you recommend?



cazzywoo said:


> Approx how many have you got in each tank?


 I believe he said 25? :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Oh yeah just saw where he said that now!


----------



## EquestrianBabe

Hi everyone,

My name is Courtney and I'm new to RFUK but already think it's cool :no1: 

I have 1 Achatina Fulica and 2 Jadatzi. And lots of AF babba's :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

EquestrianBabe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Courtney and I'm new to RFUK but already think it's cool :no1:
> 
> I have 1 Achatina Fulica and 2 Jadatzi. And lots of AF babba's :lol2:


Are you on Supersnails?

Sorry if you aren't but I remember a girl called Courtney on there.


----------



## Lee2211

I'm worried about Vladimir, he's my A. Fulica.

As you all know he's been having some trouble lately. He's been munching on his shell. Now I think he's stopped growing for good, and he's really worrying me. He doesn't seem to be eating at all. He's buried all the time, in the exact same position morning and night! When I pull him out (not very often) he takes about an hour to come to. Everyone else seemed to wake up more when I started giving them heat, they've come out more, eaten more ect ect. but he is just the same. Not moving unless he's forced to.
I mean, I have a 6year old snail that's more active than him. I don't know what's wrong.

Please help me x


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> This is why i've never put worms in my tanks... I have oft wondered this :lol2:


I wonder this too. I found some woodlice in the garden yesterday & popped them in the big fulica tank. How long did it take you before you noticed them making any difference? & would they be a risk to eggs as well??


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I wonder this too. I found some woodlice in the garden yesterday & popped them in the big fulica tank. How long did it take you before you noticed them making any difference? & would they be a risk to eggs as well??


Yes sorry, 20 to 25 in each tank. now youve got me worried about the egg eating issue. hmm how do we find out? Guess we just wait and see


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Whut??? :blush:


----------



## stevepully

I dont think they will eat eggs. WormCity Questions About Wormeries, Worm Composting, Worms For Fishing And Composting, Ants In Wormery, Fruit Flies, maggots
found a page on wormeries could be some help to anyone thinking of worms as custodians.


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Whut??? :blush:


Sorry wrong quote. you were on wood lice I was on worms :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

:lol2:

Ninja boy!! My question was for you!


----------



## Lee2211

Yeah, where is he?
It's rather quiet without him :lol2:
Bet he's down the pub :devil:
Cheers for the link Steve, I'll give it a looksie :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Hey still on worms! Ive looked at dusk's site and she sells worms as custodians for snail tanks so I'm presuming they are tried and tested and will not eat eggs.
http://www.duskdreamersnails.co.uk/...jectPath=/Shops/es133206/Products/cust_dendro


----------



## Lee2211

Right, questions, questions, questions! (For you Steve)

+ Which worms have you got, and which are the smallest that could live with my snails?

+ What do I do when they die?

+ How many should I add to make sure they don't breed out of control?

I thinks that's about it


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Ah! If Dusk says worms are ok, then I'll guess that worms are ok!!

Still doesn't answer my woodlouse question though


----------



## Lee2211

I noticed that to Steve. Either way, they're out of stock but I was going to PM her and see when they would be in stock again. But her computers gone funny or something like that.
I'll get them from her though, if I want some.


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Right, questions, questions, questions! (For you Steve)
> 
> + Which worms have you got, and which are the smallest that could live with my snails?
> 
> + What do I do when they die?
> 
> + How many should I add to make sure they don't breed out of control?
> 
> I thinks that's about it


right I'll try my best. I have Dendrobaena worms, you can buy from ebay if dusk is not selling. I bought mine from yorkshire worms seller. They are a mix of sizes, some are quite long and they are recommended for wormeries etc.
Have seen pictures of slugs eating worms so I guess dead worms would either be eaten by the snails or decompose into the substrate.

Apparently according to the link I posted they will only multiply to the amount of food (snail poo) and space they have so you should never get over-run


----------



## Lee2211

:notworthy: Thankyou muchly!

I'll be getting some of those then. I'll see if Dusk has any (she might not have been able to update her site lately) and if she does, I'll ask for possibly some smaller ones. It says she give ten mixed sizes, so 5 each RUB, they might multiply a bit and wehey, got me some nice clean compost.

I've been debating about a clean up crew lately. I've been so worried about my poor snails. What with the mite ect. they've not had the best of times. I'm terrified of creeply crawlies, so woodlice were a no-no. But worms, hey I can handle worms!
Especially as it says you wont be able to see them unless you dig through for them.

Thanks Stevo!


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> :notworthy: Thankyou muchly!
> 
> I'll be getting some of those then. I'll see if Dusk has any (she might not have been able to update her site lately) and if she does, I'll ask for possibly some smaller ones. It says she give ten mixed sizes, so 5 each RUB, they might multiply a bit and wehey, got me some nice clean compost.
> 
> I've been debating about a clean up crew lately. I've been so worried about my poor snails. What with the mite ect. they've not had the best of times. I'm terrified of creeply crawlies, so woodlice were a no-no. But worms, hey I can handle worms!
> Especially as it says you wont be able to see them unless you dig through for them.
> 
> Thanks Stevo!


Well saying that you rarely see them isn't entirely true,they don't like the light so when i turned the light on last night they were at the top but most dissapeared,also they occasionally go up the side to reach a turd but generally they go unnoticed.


----------



## Brett

hey snaily people i recently got 5 gals 3 of them are about 3 inch in shell length the other 3 are 1 inch in shell length just turned my light on and swa 2 of the big ones on top of eachother and one had a strange white lump on the side of its head what happening ?


----------



## stevepully

Brett said:


> hey snaily people i recently got 5 gals 3 of them are about 3 inch in shell length the other 3 are 1 inch in shell length just turned my light on and swa 2 of the big ones on top of eachother and one had a strange white lump on the side of its head what happening ?


The white lump is its sexual organs. Sounds like love is in the air.:flrt:


----------



## amylls

stevepully said:


> The white lump is its sexual organs. Sounds like love is in the air.:flrt:


Its on their head????


----------



## Brett

stevepully said:


> The white lump is its sexual organs. Sounds like love is in the air.:flrt:


 woohoo :no1:


----------



## Brett

amylls said:


> Its on their head????


 was thinking the same :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

ewwwwwwww  the white thing is like getting bigger now :lol2: eny info on what happens how long etc ?


----------



## amylls

Brett said:


> ewwwwwwww  the white thing is like getting bigger now :lol2: eny info on what happens how long etc ?


I think its camera time!!


----------



## Malti

stevepully said:


> right I'll try my best. I have Dendrobaena worms, you can buy from ebay if dusk is not selling. I bought mine from yorkshire worms seller. They are a mix of sizes, some are quite long and they are recommended for wormeries etc.
> Have seen pictures of slugs eating worms so I guess dead worms would either be eaten by the snails or decompose into the substrate.
> 
> Apparently according to the link I posted they will only multiply to the amount of food (snail poo) and space they have so you should never get over-run


+1 for the sellers, all my stock is from them (except for some endemic), no probs at all


----------



## Brett

amylls said:


> I think its camera time!!


 cant take pics as there in the tank and only got my phone dont wanna disturb them and put them of there stride :lol2:


----------



## amylls

Brett said:


> cant take pics as there in the tank and only got my phone dont wanna disturb them and put them of there stride :lol2:


Damn. I wanna see! guess i'll just have to wait for mine. gee i really am gettin sad in my old age aint i


----------



## Brett

amylls said:


> Damn. I wanna see! guess i'll just have to wait for mine. gee i really am gettin sad in my old age aint i


 :lol2: how old are your snails ?


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> Damn. I wanna see! guess i'll just have to wait for mine. gee i really am gettin sad in my old age aint i


u wanna see snail porn? :lol2:


----------



## amylls

Brett said:


> :lol2: how old are your snails ?


No idea!! about < ----------this old------------>


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> No idea!! about < this old >



throw them some crushed viagra...:lol2:




*just kidding*


----------



## Brett

amylls said:


> No idea!! about < ----------this old------------>


 :lol2: mine are errm about a year old :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Haha just had the strangest thing happen this morning!
When I was a young girl I had a GALS called Wilbur. He must have been fairly old when we got him as he was a decent size, but grew further still in the few years we had him. Anyway, then he died and was buried in the garden, and thought no more of it. That was about 12 years ago.
Anyway, my mum popped round this morning, she had been digging up her garden to plant some new shrubs, and found a huge shell. Then she realised it was Wilbur! So she washed the shell and brought it round for me. Obviously his body is long gone, but the shell is still completely intact, other than a chip off the opening. Not bad considering its been underground for 12 years! The shell has gone this pale blue coour, I'm guessing from effects of the soil and age. I couldnt believe it when I saw how big the shell was - I can never remember him being that big, I always thought he was smaller, good old Wilbur! xx


----------



## amylls

Just out of curiosity has anyone tried eating them once they die?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Haha just had the strangest thing happen this morning!
> When I was a young girl I had a GALS called Wilbur. He must have been fairly old when we got him as he was a decent size, but grew further still in the few years we had him. Anyway, then he died and was buried in the garden, and thought no more of it. That was about 12 years ago.
> Anyway, my mum popped round this morning, she had been digging up her garden to plant some new shrubs, and found a huge shell. Then she realised it was Wilbur! So she washed the shell and brought it round for me. Obviously his body is long gone, but the shell is still completely intact, other than a chip off the opening. Not bad considering its been underground for 12 years! The shell has gone this pale blue coour, I'm guessing from effects of the soil and age. I couldnt believe it when I saw how big the shell was - I can never remember him being that big, I always thought he was smaller, good old Wilbur! xx


This is awesome xD



amylls said:


> Just out of curiosity has anyone tried eating them once they die?


No, if they died of age/illness they'd be no good to eat


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> Just out of curiosity has anyone tried eating them once they die?


if you want to eat them u have to do the deed yourself, as MN said they wouldn't be good...I still have to taste them someday...


----------



## amylls

Malti said:


> if you want to eat them u have to do the deed yourself, as MN said they wouldn't be good...I still have to taste them someday...


Oh right,its just that they are supposed to be a delicacy aint they so i just wondered.Do you think they would be like whelks?


----------



## emma90

do you have to heat gals? do they prefer to be kept with others or alone?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

amylls said:


> Oh right,its just that they are supposed to be a delicacy aint they so i just wondered.Do you think they would be like whelks?


i recon it's be gross, and it looks rank too. 



emma90 said:


> do you have to heat gals? do they prefer to be kept with others or alone?


Some you do yeah, depends on the species, and they do respond well to living in groups but it's not necessary : victory:


----------



## emma90

what species dont need heat?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Fulica, albopicta, um... not sure of any others atm though.


----------



## emma90

can they be kept at 25-26c as this is what my T is at so they could share the mat (dont want to have to buy another mat and stat)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

that'd be fine for loads of different species, retics would do great at that


----------



## emma90

how much space do they need?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

um, a pair of adult retics need a good 2-2.5 feet x 1 foot size imo


----------



## Malti

amylls said:


> Oh right,its just that they are supposed to be a delicacy aint they so i just wondered.Do you think they would be like whelks?





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> i recon it's be gross, and it looks rank too.


well here they're a national dish (the_ H. aspersa_ (or are they called something else now?) and they're very very yummy.

anytime anyone wants to come over, we'll cook some :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> Haha just had the strangest thing happen this morning!
> When I was a young girl I had a GALS called Wilbur. He must have been fairly old when we got him as he was a decent size, but grew further still in the few years we had him. Anyway, then he died and was buried in the garden, and thought no more of it. That was about 12 years ago.
> Anyway, my mum popped round this morning, she had been digging up her garden to plant some new shrubs, and found a huge shell. Then she realised it was Wilbur! So she washed the shell and brought it round for me. Obviously his body is long gone, but the shell is still completely intact, other than a chip off the opening. Not bad considering its been underground for 12 years! The shell has gone this pale blue coour, I'm guessing from effects of the soil and age. I couldnt believe it when I saw how big the shell was - I can never remember him being that big, I always thought he was smaller, good old Wilbur! xx


 put it in with your other snails :no1:


----------



## Malti

Brett said:


> put it in with your other snails :no1:


the other snails would eat the shell...as a calcium source


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> well here they're a national dish (the_ H. aspersa_ (or are they called something else now?) and they're very very yummy.
> 
> anytime anyone wants to come over, we'll cook some :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Ewww that's disgusting, like a bogey in a shell!


----------



## Lee2211

I still have plenty of Fulica left, I'm only charging postage.
I'm posting some out on Wednesday next week, so anyone want some then PM me!
They're a lovely size now, 2inches.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Ewww that's disgusting, like a bogey in a shell!


thats what pommies say when they come over....until they taste it that is :2thumb:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I still have plenty of Fulica left, I'm only charging postage.
> I'm posting some out on Wednesday next week, so anyone want some then PM me!
> They're a lovely size now, 2inches.


how many have u got? MN is sending me some, but I might get some mates to take some off u


----------



## Lee2211

'bout 40 I reckon.

But I'm going to need some help regarding posting abroad.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> 'bout 40 I reckon.
> 
> But I'm going to need some help regarding posting abroad.


usually its a big plastic container (like butter ones or ice cream ones) with moist peat and moss (to lessen bumps - better than paper cause they tend to eat it) with holes in it(not too much water, don't want it dripping in the post office). then a carton box to make it strong (or pieces of carton taped together with no visible holes (just leave the sides not taped well, as holes look fishy  ) and should be ok.

thats how I send abroad with no probs


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> usually its a big plastic container (like butter ones or ice cream ones) with moist peat and moss (to lessen bumps - better than paper cause they tend to eat it) with holes in it(not too much water, don't want it dripping in the post office). then a carton box to make it strong (or pieces of carton taped together with no visible holes (just leave the sides not taped well, as holes look fishy  ) and should be ok.
> 
> thats how I send abroad with no probs


So pretty much the same as normal then? And sorry to be thick, what do you mean by carton?
I usually, put coir moss and paper in, all wrapped around. I use butter tubs with holes in. Then I put in some food, I put them in a large cardboard box, with paper shreddings and bubble wrap around the smaller tub. Does that sound OK?


----------



## Brett

just looked at my snails and noticed 1 has what looks like loads of white spots on it look like loads of litle chips on its shell enyone have eny idea what it could be ? they have food water and a cattlefish bone


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> just looked at my snails and noticed 1 has what looks like loads of white spots on it look like loads of litle chips on its shell enyone have eny idea what it could be ? they have food water and a cattlefish bone


They moving? 

Grab a photo and wack it here, it could be mites. which would be bad lol. 

Just cleaned out the retics, and found about 100 albino retic babies and about 50 or 60 eggs that are close to hatching. Well pleased xD :lol2:

So... anyone want some albino retics soon? Can't keep em all xD They'll be ready to post in a week or two I think...


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> So pretty much the same as normal then? And sorry to be thick, what do you mean by carton?
> I usually, put coir moss and paper in, all wrapped around. I use butter tubs with holes in. Then I put in some food, I put them in a large cardboard box, with paper shreddings and bubble wrap around the smaller tub. Does that sound OK?


cardboard/carton you say tomatoe I say tomato :lol2: yeah sounds good :2thumb: 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> They moving?
> 
> Grab a photo and wack it here, it could be mites. which would be bad lol.
> 
> Just cleaned out the retics, and found about 100 albino retic babies and about 50 or 60 eggs that are close to hatching. Well pleased xD :lol2:
> 
> So... anyone want some albino retics soon? Can't keep em all xD They'll be ready to post in a week or two I think...


want to stall mine and put in a few retics? :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> want to stall mine and put in a few retics? :whistling2:


Thought you might say that xD I can do if you'd like : victory:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thought you might say that xD I can do if you'd like : victory:


:no1:: victory:

thx mate! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

I've got 3 albino retics and would love to add a few more if you're offering....... xx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> :no1:: victory:
> 
> thx mate! :2thumb::2thumb:


No problem, a pair on the house to make up for a week or 2 delay, shall be on the way in said week or 2 lol : victory:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No problem, a pair on the house to make up for a week or 2 delay, shall be on the way in said week or 2 lol : victory:


thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> They moving?
> 
> Grab a photo and wack it here, it could be mites. which would be bad lol.
> 
> Just cleaned out the retics, and found about 100 albino retic babies and about 50 or 60 eggs that are close to hatching. Well pleased xD :lol2:
> 
> So... anyone want some albino retics soon? Can't keep em all xD They'll be ready to post in a week or two I think...


 me pic me pic me i want some please its ok it was only litle flakes of shell they have gone now :no1:


----------



## cazzywoo

Glad you found out the problem Brett!

How much do you want for the albino retics ninja?


----------



## stevepully

Ill be interested in a couple of albino retics. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> Glad you found out the problem Brett!
> 
> How much do you want for the albino retics ninja?


 same ere i wanna know i wanna build my snail collection im in love with them :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

stevepully said:


> Ill be interested in a couple of albino retics. :mf_dribble:


Want a couple of Limis too......?! x


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> Want a couple of Limis too......?! x


 ill have some what ever they are :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Want a couple of Limis too......?! x


I'd love a couple of limis.x


----------



## cazzywoo

Have PM'd you Steve


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> Have PM'd you Steve


 awwww can i have some :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cazzywoo

Really sorry hun those were the only 2 I had to give x


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> Really sorry hun those were the only 2 I had to give x


 ok no probs let us know when you have more snails for sale :no1:


----------



## Brett

gonna post pics of my gal setup tell me what you think :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

so here they are just cleaned them out and gave them some cucumber strawberries carrot and lettuce :2thumb: .
only had these for about 1 week want more already :no1:.

what ya think ?

































cheers for looking :no1:


----------



## Malti

add couple of small branches and voila 

btw anyone wants Rumina Decollata?


----------



## Brett

Malti said:


> add couple of small branches and voila
> 
> btw anyone wants Rumina Decollata?


 whats that when there at home ?


----------



## Brett

just googled they look cool might be interested in some what sort of setup care etc do they need ?


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> cardboard/carton you say tomatoe I say tomato :lol2: yeah sounds good :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> want to stall mine and put in a few retics? :whistling2:


I say tomato to  OK, I'll ask my mum, I can't have her paying for it ect and her not being comfortable with them being sent abroad.

Damn you Adam! Do you have no sense of time? I was looking for some weeks ago, I got some normal ones and now I don't have any room! :bash:

@Brett, They love sticks, and you could try planting some seeds in there. Little lettuce seeds and they eat the sprouts. Or Lamium (Dead Nettle) they love those to. I bought a plant off eBay, I'm growing it on and I'm gonna whack it there and see how they like it. A plant pot or a hide would be good to, maybe some plastic plants for aesthetic reasons?

Just some ideas


----------



## Malti

Brett said:


> just googled they look cool might be interested in some what sort of setup care etc do they need ?


similar to gals, no need of too much moisture though - and no other snails as they'll eat them


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I say tomato to  OK, I'll ask my mum, I can't have her paying for it ect and her not being comfortable with them being sent abroad.


: victory:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> I say tomato to  OK, I'll ask my mum, I can't have her paying for it ect and her not being comfortable with them being sent abroad.
> 
> Damn you Adam! Do you have no sense of time? I was looking for some weeks ago, I got some normal ones and now I don't have any room! :bash:
> 
> @Brett, They love sticks, and you could try planting some seeds in there. Little lettuce seeds and they eat the sprouts. Or Lamium (Dead Nettle) they love those to. I bought a plant off eBay, I'm growing it on and I'm gonna whack it there and see how they like it. A plant pot or a hide would be good to, maybe some plastic plants for aesthetic reasons?
> 
> Just some ideas


what sort of sticks ? do i need to microwave first etc ? and how often should i clean them out as wouldnt clenaing them out disturb the seeds ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> what sort of sticks ? do i need to microwave first etc ? and how often should i clean them out as wouldnt clenaing them out disturb the seeds ?


Yep, I wash them in boiling water, microwave them for 10 mins, boiling water again. Dry out and bam, done!

I don't completely clean them out, I spot clean every fortnight, and wash down the sides so the seeds shouldn't get disturbed at all.

I'm getting worms. YAY!


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Yep, I wash them in boiling water, microwave them for 10 mins, boiling water again. Dry out and bam, done!
> 
> I don't completely clean them out, I spot clean every fortnight, and wash down the sides so the seeds shouldn't get disturbed at all.
> 
> I'm getting worms. YAY!


 so they dont eat them there just for climbing ? and you dont take enything out for 2 weeks obvioulsy old food but you just take the poo out every 2 weeks how often do you do a full clean ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> so they dont eat them there just for climbing ? and you dont take enything out for 2 weeks obvioulsy old food but you just take the poo out every 2 weeks how often do you do a full clean ?


I don't.
The snails need the poo, as the excrete beneficial bacteria which they need to rei-ingest to keep their metabolism in-check. 
Rabbits do it to, not just snails :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> I don't.
> The snails need the poo, as the excrete beneficial bacteria which they need to rei-ingest to keep their metabolism in-check.
> Rabbits do it to, not just snails :2thumb:


 oh cool never new that :lol2: learned sumit new yay :no1: what branches would be best to use ?


----------



## Lee2211

I just picked ones up that I found on the floor. 
I checked they were dead, and they're fine : victory:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> I just picked ones up that I found on the floor.
> I checked they were dead, and they're fine : victory:


oh ok cheers ill make them a climbing frame a slide and some swings :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> oh ok cheers ill make them a climbing frame a slide and some swings :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But they wouldn't slide, they'd stick :whistling2:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> But they wouldn't slide, they'd stick :whistling2:


 oh yh didnt quite think that threw :lol2: a roundabout then atleast they wouldnt slip of that :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> oh yh didnt quite think that threw :lol2: a roundabout then atleast they wouldnt slip of that :lol2:


 Now that, is pure genious.


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Now that, is pure genious.


 haha :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

What are your snails names then? Considering it's just me and you atm...
Where is everyone? There were loads of people on this morning!


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> What are your snails names then? Considering it's just me and you atm...
> Where is everyone? There were loads of people on this morning!


 2 small ones are called splidge and splodge three big ones are called 
ed , edd and eddy :lol2:


----------



## amylls

Brett said:


> 2 small ones are called splidge and splodge three big ones are called
> ed , edd and eddy :lol2:


You must watch too many cartoons!


----------



## Lee2211

Yep, I believe he does! :lol2:


----------



## Brett

amylls said:


> You must watch too many cartoons!


 only ever watched it once the names just came to me while trying to think of 3 at the same time lmao and splidge and splodge sounded kind of squidgy :lol2:


----------



## Bexterminate

Im thinking of buying a Giant african land snail, does anybody have any for sale atm? It isn't definite, i've just bought a corn snake and im sure mum will think im mental if i now say i want a giant snail  Just find these "different" animals extremelly interesting, can tell when I leave home my house will be like a bloody zoo! :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Bexterminate said:


> Im thinking of buying a Giant african land snail, does anybody have any for sale atm? It isn't definite, i've just bought a corn snake and im sure mum will think im mental if i now say i want a giant snail  Just find these "different" animals extremelly interesting, can tell when I leave home my house will be like a bloody zoo! :2thumb:


 :lol2: exactly the reason i got my gals very interesting and got great litle personalitys if no 1 has eny for sale on here look on ebay there loads going on there :no1:


----------



## Lee2211

I do!

Do you know how to look after them properly ect.? I'd be happy to advise you if not.


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> I do!


send some my way please i didnt know you had eny for sale :no1:
my tub looks a bit empty and could do with a few mor ocupants


----------



## Lee2211

How big is it?
You have 5 all ready and you'd need a pretty big tank to give all of them enough room.
I have a 2-3ft viv, it's suitable for 7 snails but it looks full with 4 fully grown ones, let alone 7!


----------



## Bexterminate

Where do you get the soil for them? I read you cant use it from garden centers cuz of the stuff in it =[ If i persuade mum I'll buy one off you Lee  And aye i probs would need some info first, I can look on google but would be ace to have it all from one person thanks xD


----------



## Lee2211

Bexterminate said:


> Where do you get the soil for them? I read you cant use it from garden centers cuz of the stuff in it =[ If i persuade mum I'll buy one off you Lee  And aye i probs would need some info first, I can look on google but would be ace to have it all from one person thanks xD


You can get Coir off eBay, but compost from the garden centre'll do. Just make sure it's organic and bake it in the microwave for 10 mins first.

*Food*
They eat pretty much all fruit and veg, don't give too much spinnach as it contains high amounts of oxalates. Anything from the Onion family wont do them any good either, citrus fruit to should be given in moderation as it's quite acidic. Good foods for a staple diet are, sweet potatoe, courgette, romaine lettuce, and cucumber. I give mine garden plants to, Common Plantain, Giant Plantain, Nettle, Doc Leaves, and Dandelions. Just wash them first. 
I also give mine soaked dog biscuits once a week for protein (soak in boiling water for 10 mins and check the salt content), or fish flakes sprinkled on their food. 
The need calcium. It's a must. It has to be in the tank at all times! Cuttlefish is popular, Limestone Flour can be sprinkled on food, or if you run out of any of these eggshells are good. Take the skin out of the inside, put them in the oven (makes them more brittle) and crush them to a powder.

*Housing*
They need a pretty big tank as they can get to 5"+ so if you have a spare viv, they're suitable and some people use RUBs and drill air holes, which are just as good. They prefer temps of between 22-26C, and 60% humidity. I achieve this by covering up most of the ventillation (they need some, but not as much as other animals) and I spray them with water twice a day.
Soil, use Coir or Topsoil or Organic Compost. With stuff from the garden centre I put it in the microwave for 10mins to get rid of nasties. Coir is the best, but can be expensive when only dealing with one tank, so I'd reccomend Topsoil. 
They can need heating, depending on how warm your house is. I fill up a water bottle, put it at the side of the tank and leave it 'til the morning. They sleep during the day so it doesn't need to be as warm IMO. I then fill it up again that evening.
I spot clean mine every fortnight, take out poo and wash down the sides. I never do a full clean out as they need the beneficial bacteria in their poo which they re-ingest to help keep up their digestive system.

That's about it


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> How big is it?
> You have 5 all ready and you'd need a pretty big tank to give all of them enough room.
> I have a 2-3ft viv, it's suitable for 7 snails but it looks full with 4 fully grown ones, let alone 7!


dont worry thats just a temp rub untill they get bigger i plan on getting a really big tub with quite a few adults in :no1:
also i bought a tropical terain brick today is it ok for a substrate ?


----------



## Bexterminate

Thanks alot :] Ill keep you as a contact then, until im ready to buy one : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> dont worry thats just a temp rub untill they get bigger i plan on getting a really big tub with quite a few adults in :no1:
> also i bought a tropical terain brick today is it ok for a substrate ?


OK, I'll send you a few 
I'm posting some this Wednesday coming. I'll PM you before I go.


----------



## Lee2211

Lee2211 said:


> You can get Coir off eBay, but compost from the garden centre'll do. Just make sure it's organic and bake it in the microwave for 10 mins first.
> 
> *Food*
> They eat pretty much all fruit and veg, don't give too much spinnach as it contains high amounts of oxalates. Anything from the Onion family wont do them any good either, citrus fruit to should be given in moderation as it's quite acidic. Good foods for a staple diet are, sweet potatoe, courgette, romaine lettuce, and cucumber. I give mine garden plants to, Common Plantain, Giant Plantain, Nettle, Doc Leaves, and Dandelions. Just wash them first.
> I also give mine soaked dog biscuits once a week for protein (soak in boiling water for 10 mins and check the salt content), or fish flakes sprinkled on their food.
> The need calcium. It's a must. It has to be in the tank at all times! Cuttlefish is popular, Limestone Flour can be sprinkled on food, or if you run out of any of these eggshells are good. Take the skin out of the inside, put them in the oven (makes them more brittle) and crush them to a powder.
> 
> *Housing*
> They need a pretty big tank as they can get to 5"+ so if you have a spare viv, they're suitable and some people use RUBs and drill air holes, which are just as good. They prefer temps of between 22-26C, and 60% humidity. I achieve this by covering up most of the ventillation (they need some, but not as much as other animals) and I spray them with water twice a day.
> Soil, use Coir or Topsoil or Organic Compost. With stuff from the garden centre I put it in the microwave for 10mins to get rid of nasties. Coir is the best, but can be expensive when only dealing with one tank, so I'd reccomend Topsoil.
> They can need heating, depending on how warm your house is. I fill up a water bottle, put it at the side of the tank and leave it 'til the morning. They sleep during the day so it doesn't need to be as warm IMO. I then fill it up again that evening.
> I spot clean mine every fortnight, take out poo and wash down the sides. I never do a full clean out as they need the beneficial bacteria in their poo which they re-ingest to help keep up their digestive system.
> 
> That's about it


BUMP to anyone who missed it


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> OK, I'll send you a few
> I'm posting some this Wednesday coming. I'll PM you before I go.


 ok cheers dude just pm me and ill send you my adress :no1: they will be well looked after and fed :no1:


----------



## Lee2211

If the weren't yours wouldn't be here would they : victory:


----------



## Bexterminate

Really helpfulll cheerss muuch


----------



## Lee2211

Any questions ask!
If I can't there's plenty of people on here who can answer them.


Though they may not be showing their faces ATM:devil:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> If the weren't yours wouldn't be here would they : victory:


 im confuzzled :blush:


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> im confuzzled :blush:


 I mean if you didn't look after them they'd be dead.


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> I mean if you didn't look after them they'd be dead.


 oh :lol2: i see now i want some of the albino ones but were do i get them from are they called jades or something along those lines ?


----------



## Lee2211

You can get Rodatzi, which are yellow shelled normal body
White Jades, which are albino bodied normal shells,
Jadatzi, full albino


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> You can get Rodatzi, which are yellow shelled normal body
> White Jades, which are albino bodied normal shells,
> Jadatzi, full albino


 oh sweet ill have to look out for both of them cheers :no1:


----------



## emma90

is it true that fulcia's dont need an additional heat source? (sorry cant spell it)


----------



## Brett

emma90 said:


> is it true that fulcia's dont need an additional heat source? (sorry cant spell it)


 a heat source is recomended but my room is very hot enyway but in the winter when it gets cold i shall be using one


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I'm getting worms. YAY!


that sounds bad :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

emma90 said:


> is it true that fulcia's dont need an additional heat source? (sorry cant spell it)


I could of sworn I all ready told you that they don't :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> that sounds bad :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 PMSL!
Maybe I should rephrase, but tbh I'm not gunna.

You're a nurse, diagnose me!


----------



## Malti

Bexterminate said:


> Where do you get the soil for them? I read you cant use it from garden centers cuz of the stuff in it =[ If i persuade mum I'll buy one off you Lee  And aye i probs would need some info first, I can look on google but would be ace to have it all from one person thanks xD


use either coir or safe compost - that is without pesticides


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> PMSL!
> Maybe I should rephrase, but tbh I'm not gunna.
> 
> You're a nurse, diagnose me!


are u flirting with me? :lol2:

and for the record, I have worms aswell :lol2:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> OK, I'll send you a few
> I'm posting some this Wednesday coming. I'll PM you before I go.


could u post mondays? 1 less day in the post...


----------



## emma90

How much room would 2 need?


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> could u post mondays? 1 less day in the post...


Saying that I found out I can post them on Mondays so sure. 
I'm not sure what postal service I should use to get them to Malta though?

For the record, I'm 13.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Saying that I found out I can post them on Mondays so sure.
> I'm not sure what postal service I should use to get them to Malta though?
> 
> For the record, I'm 13.


normal post - people charge me around £4 

For the record, I'm 28, got a girlfriend, and I'm joking :lol2:

btw emma90 a 30 ltr tank is good for just 2


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> normal post - people charge me around £4
> 
> For the record, I'm 28, got a girlfriend, and I'm joking :lol2:
> 
> btw emma90 a 30 ltr tank is good for just 2


First class then? Or RMSD?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Oh deary me, a lots been happening... right, here goes... Sorry if I've already PM'd you lol. 



Brett said:


> oh :lol2: i see now i want some of the albino ones but were do i get them from are they called jades or something along those lines ?


Albino skin fulica is a jade
Albino shell is rodatzi
And full albino has been "unofficially" named a jadatzi : victory: 



emma90 said:


> is it true that fulcia's dont need an additional heat source? (sorry cant spell it)


Fulica  don't no, so long as the rooms relatively warm  



emma90 said:


> How much room would 2 need?


50L RUB would work great, or a 2 foot tank would be ok I think. 



cazzywoo said:


> I've got 3 albino retics and would love to add a few more if you're offering....... xx


yes, yes I am, shall PM you in a mo  



Brett said:


> me pic me pic me i want some please its ok it was only litle flakes of shell they have gone now :no1:


Lol ok ok ok! Retic's are a little more demanding though, they need additional heating and more moisture than fulica, something around the 26-27 mark works well. 



cazzywoo said:


> Glad you found out the problem Brett!
> 
> How much do you want for the albino retics ninja?


shall PM, rather than completely take over the snail thread  



stevepully said:


> Ill be interested in a couple of albino retics. :mf_dribble:


Ditto xD 



Brett said:


> same ere i wanna know i wanna build my snail collection im in love with them :lol2:


Ditto... again xD 



Malti said:


> add couple of small branches and voila
> 
> btw anyone wants Rumina Decollata?


Mayyyybbbbbeeeeeeeee.... :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh deary me, a lots been happening... right, here goes... Sorry if I've already PM'd you lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Albino skin fulica is a jade
> Albino shell is rodatzi
> And full albino has been "unofficially" named a jadatzi : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Fulica  don't no, so long as the rooms relatively warm
> 
> 
> 
> 50L RUB would work great, or a 2 foot tank would be ok I think.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes I am, shall PM you in a mo
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok ok ok! Retic's are a little more demanding though, they need additional heating and more moisture than fulica, something around the 26-27 mark works well.
> 
> 
> 
> shall PM, rather than completely take over the snail thread
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto xD
> 
> 
> Ditto... again xD
> 
> 
> 
> Mayyyybbbbbeeeeeeeee.... :whistling2:


Oh, you are alive then?
I've been wondering where you are!:devil:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Oh, you are alive then?
> I've been wondering where you are!:devil:


I've been busy madam :Na_Na_Na_Na:

hatchling snakes, hatchling snails, work, work, snails, snakes... not enough time in the day :lol2:

Wat some retics? :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Mayyyybbbbbeeeeeeeee.... :whistling2:


we could exchange for more retics just postage


----------



## cazzywoo

Cheers Ninj - will PM you back in a mo............ x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> we could exchange for more retics just postage


I like your thinking  how many for how many if that makes sense? Whats good by you as it were lol. 

Oh, I can't guarantee the retics will be ok for that long in the post, I'll do what I can to make sure their well insulated, but heat packs wont last long enough so I'm not sure if theres anything else I can do. Just thought should warn you lol. Should probably be fine though, their pretty tough lol. :2thumb:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I like your thinking  how many for how many if that makes sense? Whats good by you as it were lol.
> 
> Oh, I can't guarantee the retics will be ok for that long in the post, I'll do what I can to make sure their well insulated, but heat packs wont last long enough so I'm not sure if theres anything else I can do. Just thought should warn you lol. Should probably be fine though, their pretty tough lol. :2thumb:


had retics sent over before with no problem  what about upping to 20 and I'll send you 20+ Ruminas (they cost 2-3 pounds each)? if there's a change in postage just tell me, or I'll send the ruminas and we can see the difference and all that


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Cheers Ninj - will PM you back in a mo............ x


Awesome, shall be waiting  x



Malti said:


> had retics sent over before with no problem  what about upping to 20 and I'll send you 20+ Ruminas (they cost 2-3 pounds each)? if there's a change in postage just tell me, or I'll send the ruminas and we can see the difference and all that


Fair enough then lol. Can't 'fraid, not sure on how many are left, and a fair few have been laid claim too already. Wouldn't mind, say, 5 rumina's, so would around 4ish retics be alright?


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Awesome, shall be waiting  x
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough then lol. Can't 'fraid, not sure on how many are left, and a fair few have been laid claim too already. Wouldn't mind, say, 5 rumina's, so would around 4ish retics be alright?


I'll put in 5+  u send 4 (or more if u can :lol2


----------



## cazzywoo

Hey where is everyone tonight?! x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> I'll put in 5+  u send 4 (or more if u can :lol2


Awesome, will add them to the list lol. 



cazzywoo said:


> Hey where is everyone tonight?! x


I'm, right here, on the sofa :whistling2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Me too


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol. You have a PM Cazzy


----------



## cazzywoo

PM'd ya back!


----------



## echogecko

does anyone know if cockroaches do the same as woodlice (clean up the compost)? only asking as i was given some the other day and wondered if they could go in with some of my snails?:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ditto! xD 

It seems like I've taken over the last few pages with my babies... oops lol.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> does anyone know if cockroaches do the same as woodlice (clean up the compost)? only asking as i was given some the other day and wondered if they could go in with some of my snails?:whistling2:


Hmmm... good question actually... I doubt it though. What sort of roaches are they?


----------



## echogecko

hissing ones. madagascan i think.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hm... I don't think they do. I've got a few hissers (tiger hissers though, not sure if it'll make a difference) and they only really go for leafy things, veg and for some reason, cat biscuits lol. Not sure they'd compost like woodlice do, think they might be a bit *above* that sort of thing xD


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hm... I don't think they do. I've got a few hissers (tiger hissers though, not sure if it'll make a difference) and they only really go for leafy things, veg and for some reason, cat biscuits lol. Not sure they'd compost like woodlice do, think they might be a bit *above* that sort of thing xD


thought i'd ask. would it be ok for them to live in the same tank as the snails though do you think? no problem if not cos i've got them in a large storage tub for now (previous owner had them in 1 of them tubs you get crickets in:bash


----------



## Malti

echogecko said:


> thought i'd ask. would it be ok for them to live in the same tank as the snails though do you think? no problem if not cos i've got them in a large storage tub for now (previous owner had them in 1 of them tubs you get crickets in:bash


I'm not certain if they'll eat the snail eggs...never kept roaches cause they're a huge no no here, but they're omnivores ain't they?


----------



## echogecko

Malti said:


> I'm not certain if they'll eat the snail eggs...never kept roaches cause they're a huge no no here, but they're omnivores ain't they?


hmmm, not sure. it'd only be my fulica tank so not really a problem if they ate the eggs with the rate they lay. i didn't really like them but couldn't see them being thrown in the fields:gasp: so they came to me. :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> thought i'd ask. would it be ok for them to live in the same tank as the snails though do you think? no problem if not cos i've got them in a large storage tub for now (previous owner had them in 1 of them tubs you get crickets in:bash


:devil: Some people. How many do you have? They might be ok, though personally I wouldn't keep them together, the climates pretty much the same but I wouldn't trust them not to escape during clean outs and feeding. And I can imagine them becoming a harmless irritation to the snails too, and would probably mean no eggs would be laid. 



Malti said:


> I'm not certain if they'll eat the snail eggs...never kept roaches cause they're a huge no no here, but they're omnivores ain't they?


Not allowed to keep them? Lame lol. Their quite cool. Wikipedia recons they eat mostly veg, so I assume so long as they were well fed the eggs (if they laid) would be ok. 

Madagascar hissing cockroach - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read the 1st paragraph though xD


----------



## Malti

echogecko said:


> hmmm, not sure. it'd only be my fulica tank so not really a problem if they ate the eggs with the rate they lay. i didn't really like them but couldn't see them being thrown in the fields:gasp: so they came to me. :lol2:


if they were really going to be released, whoever had them was a d**khead. if they survive (and roaches are adapted to survive) they can endanger the local fauna. in cases of non-endemic specimens its better to destroy them


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Not allowed to keep them? Lame lol. Their quite cool. Wikipedia recons they eat mostly veg, so I assume so long as they were well fed the eggs (if they laid) would be ok.


well there's some "entomophobia" directed to roaches here, thx to the _Blattella germanica_...atleast I get away with my zoo :lol2: I'd like some hissers, but I'd need some beardies as an "excuse" : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> well there's some "entomophobia" directed to roaches here, thx to the _Blattella germanica_...atleast I get away with my zoo :lol2: I'd like some hissers, but I'd need some beardies as an "excuse" : victory:


Lol I had to look that up... so are their legal implications of keeping them, or is it just everybody hates em? lol. 
Beardies aren't a excuse for keeping hissers, they get way too big for a beardie  :lol2:

Lol, it's like that here with mine too... they've taken over the spare room now lol. It's the highlight of the tour for visitors :lol2: What do you keep then? : victory:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol I had to look that up... so are their legal implications of keeping them, or is it just everybody hates em? lol.
> Beardies aren't a excuse for keeping hissers, they get way too big for a beardie  :lol2:
> 
> Lol, it's like that here with mine too... they've taken over the spare room now lol. It's the highlight of the tour for visitors :lol2: What do you keep then? : victory:


lets say they're not fond of them...mmm then a monitor perhaps? :lol2:

well got snails, snakes, scorps, about 12 fish tanks, 2 cats, 2 dogs, crickets, mealies, frogs, lobsters, worms...probably something else I forgot :lol2:

+mice


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> lets say they're not fond of them...mmm then a monitor perhaps? :lol2:
> 
> well got snails, snakes, scorps, about 12 fish tanks, 2 cats, 2 dogs, crickets, mealies, frogs, lobsters, worms...probably something else I forgot :lol2:
> 
> +mice


Lol just need the lizard then  yeah, a monitor would do it :whistling2erfect excuse. Now, to convert that un-needed room into a monitor house :lol2:

Have to say, your list there sounds considerably similar to mine lol. Minus the fish and cats and dogs of course...


----------



## Brett

morning snaily people :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I've been busy madam :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> hatchling snakes, hatchling snails, work, work, snails, snakes... not enough time in the day :lol2:
> 
> Wat some retics? :whistling2:


You're too late! I wanted some albino ones, couldn't find any, got some normal ones and now you have them! :censor:

Ooooh, I love snakes, what type?


----------



## Lee2211

When sending abroad should I use 1st Class, or RMSD NDD by 1PM?


----------



## Brett

yeh morning Brett :lol2:


----------



## booboo30

*snails*

hi
do you know anyone how keeps ireds as i have 2 9month old ireds and i went into there tank and there was 4 babies and was wondering how many babies they many lay in there first time and how often they many lay from now on 
thankyou louise 
ps your snails are nice


----------



## Brett

booboo30 said:


> hi
> do you know anyone how keeps ireds as i have 2 9month old ireds and i went into there tank and there was 4 babies and was wondering how many babies they many lay in there first time and how often they many lay from now on
> thankyou louise
> ps your snails are nice


 nope sorry im not to sure but im sure someone will be along shortly to give you the answer you need :no1:


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :devil: Some people. How many do you have? They might be ok, though personally I wouldn't keep them together, the climates pretty much the same but I wouldn't trust them not to escape during clean outs and feeding. And I can imagine them becoming a harmless irritation to the snails too, and would probably mean no eggs would be laid.
> 
> hi, sorry for delay in reply but my bed was calling me:lol2:
> i've just got 4 of the guys. adult sized i think as there a couple of inches. no problems, i'm gonna keep them in the storage tub. i've got a milk bottle lid for water, a bit of cork for them to hide behind and put a toilet roll inside in for them to hide. anything else anyone can recommend i put in apart from the obvious food and cuttlefish:whistling2:


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> yeh morning Brett :lol2:


 morning brett:lol2:


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> TheMetaphysicalNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> :devil: Some people. How many do you have? They might be ok, though personally I wouldn't keep them together, the climates pretty much the same but I wouldn't trust them not to escape during clean outs and feeding. And I can imagine them becoming a harmless irritation to the snails too, and would probably mean no eggs would be laid.
> 
> hi, sorry for delay in reply but my bed was calling me:lol2:
> i've just got 4 of the guys. adult sized i think as there a couple of inches. no problems, i'm gonna keep them in the storage tub. i've got a milk bottle lid for water, a bit of cork for them to hide behind and put a toilet roll inside in for them to hide. anything else anyone can recommend i put in apart from the obvious food and cuttlefish:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> nope that sounds about right could put some branches in there thats my job for todat find some branches for my snails :lol2: edit : hey
Click to expand...


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> echogecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope that sounds about right could put some branches in there thats my job for todat find some branches for my snails :lol2: edit : hey
> 
> 
> 
> Think he means for the roaches, not the snails?
Click to expand...


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think he means for the roaches, not the snails?
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeh mu bad thought it would be snails because this is the snail thread :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## cazzywoo

booboo30 said:


> hi
> do you know anyone how keeps ireds as i have 2 9month old ireds and i went into there tank and there was 4 babies and was wondering how many babies they many lay in there first time and how often they many lay from now on
> thankyou louise
> ps your snails are nice


I think StevePully has some ireds, but he's away this weekend so wont be on to answer - has anyone else got any?
I dont really know a lot about them, sorry


----------



## Brett

cazzywoo said:


> I think StevePully has some ireds, but he's away this weekend so wont be on to answer - has anyone else got any?
> I dont really know a lot about them, sorry


 morning :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Morning Brett!!


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think he means for the roaches, not the snails?
> 
> 
> 
> yes i (she) meant for the roaches. time to go back onto the snail topic now:lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> Lee2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i (she) meant for the roaches. time to go back onto the snail topic now:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry thought you was on about snails :blush: (hides in the corner)
Click to expand...


----------



## Pleco07

booboo30 said:


> hi
> do you know anyone how keeps ireds as i have 2 9month old ireds and i went into there tank and there was 4 babies and was wondering how many babies they many lay in there first time and how often they many lay from now on
> thankyou louise
> ps your snails are nice


Ireds lay around 30 babies and once they start, if conditions are kept to their liking they will lay a few time each month.


----------



## stevepully

What a disasterous morning. I accidently cracked the side of my tropical aquarium and it emptied all over my dining room. Panic stations! think i've saved all my snails though. got them in a temp tank till I can fix the other one.:2wallbang:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol just need the lizard then  yeah, a monitor would do it :whistling2erfect excuse. Now, to convert that un-needed room into a monitor house :lol2:
> 
> Have to say, your list there sounds considerably similar to mine lol. Minus the fish and cats and dogs of course...


are we brothers? :lol2:



Lee2211 said:


> When sending abroad should I use 1st Class, or RMSD NDD by 1PM?


normal airmail - thats what I tell the guys at our post office



stevepully said:


> What a disasterous morning. I accidently cracked the side of my tropical aquarium and it emptied all over my dining room. Panic stations! think i've saved all my snails though. got them in a temp tank till I can fix the other one.:2wallbang:


ouch thats bad...I can empathize with that, had a 250ltr crack on me at nite, saltwater :gasp:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> are we brothers? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> normal airmail - thats what I tell the guys at our post office
> 
> 
> 
> ouch thats bad...I can empathize with that, had a 250ltr crack on me at nite, saltwater :gasp:


OK, I think. So I just say airmail? And they'll read the address and say, yup off to Malta it is. Should I tell them it's snails or not?

There's a thread on supersnails about posting abroad I'll have a read through just to check 

Don't worry about it Brett, LOL we don't half go off topic.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> OK, I think. So I just say airmail? And they'll read the address and say, yup off to Malta it is. Should I tell them it's snails or not?
> 
> There's a thread on supersnails about posting abroad I'll have a read through just to check
> 
> Don't worry about it Brett, LOL we don't half go off topic.



link me to the thread  and don't say whats inside, after all you don't read your letters to the postman before mailing :lol2: its a gift :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Fair enough.

Could you give me help labelling in your language?

I'm thinking,
Fraglie
Handle With Care
and This Way Up.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> TheMetaphysicalNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, sorry for delay in reply but my bed was calling me:lol2:
> i've just got 4 of the guys. adult sized i think as there a couple of inches. no problems, i'm gonna keep them in the storage tub. i've got a milk bottle lid for water, a bit of cork for them to hide behind and put a toilet roll inside in for them to hide. anything else anyone can recommend i put in apart from the obvious food and cuttlefish:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you need the cuttlefish, mine never touched it when there was one (they live with millipedes) and I took it out. Sounds like you've got all the bases covered there though. I've found their not too fussy so suppose, whatever you like for the hides and things lol. Same with food, their not fussy :lol2:I'd put a rim of vasaline around the top of the tub though, they can and will climb anything : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> stevepully said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a disasterous morning. I accidently cracked the side of my tropical aquarium and it emptied all over my dining room. Panic stations! think i've saved all my snails though. got them in a temp tank till I can fix the other one.:2wallbang:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :gasp: Lame! That really, really sucks. Is it a major crack? Maybe some sealant will hold it?
> 
> 
> 
> Malti said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we brothers? :lol2:
> normal airmail - thats what I tell the guys at our post office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD if we are, theres something my mothers not been telling me... She claims shes never left the country! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Could you give me help labelling in your language?
> 
> I'm thinking,
> Fraglie
> Handle With Care
> and This Way Up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malta's co-official languages are Maltese & English
Click to expand...


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> echogecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you need the cuttlefish, mine never touched it when there was one (they live with millipedes) and I took it out. Sounds like you've got all the bases covered there though. I've found their not too fussy so suppose, whatever you like for the hides and things lol. Same with food, their not fussy :lol2:I'd put a rim of vasaline around the top of the tub though, they can and will climb anything : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: Lame! That really, really sucks. Is it a major crack? Maybe some sealant will hold it?
> 
> 
> 
> xD if we are, theres something my mothers not been telling me... She claims shes never left the country! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Malta's co-official languages are Maltese & English
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that saves me a lot of trouble doesn't it!
> But do you think I should put some of it in Maltese just in case?
Click to expand...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Could do 

Fragile - Fraġli

And a up arrow explains the rest


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Could do
> 
> Fragile - Fraġli
> 
> And a up arrow explains the rest


I thought that was Spanish? Cheers XD


----------



## Brett

stevepully said:


> What a disasterous morning. I accidently cracked the side of my tropical aquarium and it emptied all over my dining room. Panic stations! think i've saved all my snails though. got them in a temp tank till I can fix the other one.:2wallbang:


 oh dear:blush:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> echogecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: Lame! That really, really sucks. Is it a major crack? Maybe some sealant will hold it?
> 
> 
> 
> The whole end panel has cracked from top to bottom. i bumped another tank into it and it just went. Ive removed the panel and ordered some clear aquarium mastic. I can cut a piece of 6mm external acrylic at work and mastic it back in. Its only a 1 1/2' x 1' tank so the end panel is only about 1' square, does anyone know if the mastic and acrylic will hold the water pressure? It would be the equivalent to about 2 buckets of water.
Click to expand...


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Could you give me help labelling in your language?
> 
> I'm thinking,
> *Fragile*
> Handle With Care
> and This Way Up.



this should be enough : victory: as MN pointed out we speak/read both so no probs there.

I was gonna suggest stuff like - you break I twist your neck - but then it'd make them curious and maybe open them :gasp::lol2:



stevepully said:


> TheMetaphysicalNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole end panel has cracked from top to bottom. i bumped another tank into it and it just went. Ive removed the panel and ordered some clear aquarium mastic. I can cut a piece of 6mm external acrylic at work and mastic it back in. Its only a 1 1/2' x 1' tank so the end panel is only about 1' square, does anyone know if the mastic and acrylic will hold the water pressure? It would be the equivalent to about 2 buckets of water.
> 
> 
> 
> steve I dunno what u're really saying....but when I have a crack in the glass I usually seal over a strip of glass, especially if you can use the other side as the front, and cover the extra bit, or else just take of sealer, buy a side and redo it. depends on the crack and all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> this should be enough : victory: as MN pointed out we speak/read both so no probs there.
> 
> I was gonna suggest stuff like - you break I twist your neck - but then it'd make them curious and maybe open them :gasp::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> stevepully said:
> 
> 
> 
> steve I dunno what u're really saying....but when I have a crack in the glass I usually seal over a strip of glass, especially if you can use the other side as the front, and cover the extra bit, or else just take of sealer, buy a side and redo it. depends on the crack and all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I think we should!
> 
> "Fragile, so you break it, I break you :devil:"
> 
> PMing you!
Click to expand...


----------



## amylls

Ok sorry to change the current subject but i have been seriously looking into those little mites i keep getting in the snail tubs.....and well its not good news! I could not get the proper name but they live in warm damp areas and feed off any mould/fungus that there may be.They breed fast and in high numbers,thats why they keep re-appearing so quickly, and they will spread right through the house if given the chance and are VERY hard to completely eliminate! Just thought i would warn you guys as snail tanks are the perfect environment for them but then they will spread if not treated! I completely empty my tubs,wash them then refill them at least once a week and they are still there. Luckily they do no harm apart from giving you the creeps but thats enough for me,time to get chemical happy!


----------



## stevepully

amylls said:


> Ok sorry to change the current subject but i have been seriously looking into those little mites i keep getting in the snail tubs.....and well its not good news! I could not get the proper name but they live in warm damp areas and feed off any mould/fungus that there may be.They breed fast and in high numbers,thats why they keep re-appearing so quickly, and they will spread right through the house if given the chance and are VERY hard to completely eliminate! Just thought i would warn you guys as snail tanks are the perfect environment for them but then they will spread if not treated! I completely empty my tubs,wash them then refill them at least once a week and they are still there. Luckily they do no harm apart from giving you the creeps but thats enough for me,time to get chemical happy!


Or buy some worms they seem to be keeping the numbers down.


----------



## amylls

stevepully said:


> Or buy some worms they seem to be keeping the numbers down.


But they will still be there and still spread.I aint having them everywhere!


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Ok sorry to change the current subject but i have been seriously looking into those little mites i keep getting in the snail tubs.....and well its not good news! I could not get the proper name but they live in warm damp areas and feed off any mould/fungus that there may be.They breed fast and in high numbers,thats why they keep re-appearing so quickly, and they will spread right through the house if given the chance and are VERY hard to completely eliminate! Just thought i would warn you guys as snail tanks are the perfect environment for them but then they will spread if not treated! I completely empty my tubs,wash them then refill them at least once a week and they are still there. Luckily they do no harm apart from giving you the creeps but thats enough for me,time to get chemical happy!


DON'T USE ANY CHEMICALS! They'll harm your snails.

I don't reccomend the completely cleaning them out every week either, they need the dirt. They excrete beneficial bacteria, they'll die if they don't get this.

I can't see how they'd spread throughout the house either?

And the worms will get rid of them.

STEVE! I'M GETTING WORMS FOR MY SNAILS TANKS!!!! I'm sooo excited, they're going in my viv, and my RUBs, the RUBs are 103L so I hope they'll be big enough to put up with a few worms.


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> DON'T USE ANY CHEMICALS! They'll harm your snails.
> 
> I don't reccomend the completely cleaning them out every week either, they need the dirt. They excrete beneficial bacteria, they'll die if they don't get this.
> 
> I can't see how they'd spread throughout the house either?
> 
> And the worms will get rid of them.
> 
> STEVE! I'M GETTING WORMS FOR MY SNAILS TANKS!!!! I'm sooo excited, they're going in my viv, and my RUBs, the RUBs are 103L so I hope they'll be big enough to put up with a few worms.


Obviously i aint gonna use the chemicals in the snail tubs but everywhere else! An i may even start cleaning them out more often to try to get rid of them,i have always cleaned them out about once a week an they are not dead. 
They spread everywhere through the house looking for food sources,anywhere warm/humid/damp.


----------



## Lee2211

Using chemicals anywhere near snails can cause them significant harm as they absorb the chemicals through their skin.


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Using chemicals anywhere near snails can cause them significant harm as they absorb the chemicals through their skin.


I will move them away then spray an leave it a while then move them back. What would you do? just live with the mites?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

amylls said:


> I will move them away then spray an leave it a while then move them back. What would you do? just live with the mites?


I would. 
But I live with many, many bugs already. 
And I don't have mites. 
Though I do have a "live substrate" mix, full of many, many things.
And I'm working on a native millipede colony to use as cleaners too. 

:whistling2:


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I would.
> But I live with many, many bugs already.
> And I don't have mites.
> Though I do have a "live substrate" mix, full of many, many things.
> And I'm working on a native millipede colony to use as cleaners too.
> 
> :whistling2:


Yeah but its one thing having them as pets or just in an enclosure but would you really just ignore it if it was something that could spread through your house? An have you really checked if you have them,as i said a few days ago you have to really sit and stare to notice them. it makes me shudder and itch just thinking about them


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I probably do tbh. I know there are mite-like things in there that swarm old food. Especially in the millipede tank, I've never taken food out of that tank, and it's doing better than great. LOADS of custodians and the millipedes dont seem to care. 
either way, I take no real issue with them, wherever they get to. They can't hurt me after all.


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I probably do tbh. I know there are mite-like things in there that swarm old food. Especially in the millipede tank, I've never taken food out of that tank, and it's doing better than great. LOADS of custodians and the millipedes dont seem to care.
> either way, I take no real issue with them, wherever they get to. They can't hurt me after all.


Fair enough your ok with it but i aint a "bug person" an especially when its something like that,i just cant stand it.it makes me itch just thinking about it.i'll prob spray the whole house tomorrow


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

You guys have been chattering enough!!! 19 pages since I left you on Thursday!!



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Just cleaned out the retics, and found about 100 albino retic babies and about 50 or 60 eggs that are close to hatching. Well pleased xD :lol2:
> 
> So... anyone want some albino retics soon? Can't keep em all xD They'll be ready to post in a week or two I think...


Me please!!!!! 



> Brett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 small ones are called splidge and splodge three big ones are called
> ed , edd and eddy :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amylls said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must watch too many cartoons!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as too many cartoons. I have snails called Pinky & the Brain, Roadrunner, Speedy-gonzalas, Sonic, Tom & Jerry, Zippy & George & Homer & Marge. 




amylls said:


> I will move them away then spray an leave it a while then move them back. What would you do? *just live with the mites?*


Pretty much. They don't leave the tank unless they're on a bit of food you move or something, although I'm currently trying woodlice in my tank, mainly as general custodians, but some folk reckon they keep the mites/flies down too. 

MN, you still haven't answered my woodlouse question!!!! How long did it take for you to start noticing them making a difference?

Any of you in need of any aquatics? I've got baby P. bridgesii (gold & Pink striped) & Marisia cornuarietis. £2.50 per 'order' including P&P. Need to make some space.


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Any of you in need of any aquatics? I've got baby P. bridgesii (gold & Pink striped) & Marisia cornuarietis. £2.50 per 'order' including P&P. Need to make some space.


will you post? interested in the Pink Striped & Marisia


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> *Me please!!!!! *
> 
> Pretty much. They don't leave the tank unless they're on a bit of food you move or something, although I'm currently trying woodlice in my tank, mainly as general custodians, but some folk reckon they keep the mites/flies down too.
> 
> *MN, you still haven't answered my woodlouse question!!!! How long did it take for you to start noticing them making a difference?*
> 
> Any of you in need of any aquatics? *I've got baby P. bridgesii (gold & Pink striped) & Marisia cornuarietis. £2.50 per 'order' including P&P*. Need to make some space.


Shall PM you on the retics  

Sorry!! Must have missed it lol. They do seem to keep the tanks cleaner for longer, as to when I started to notice, I couldn't say tbh. Sorry. I think, at a guesstimate, that around the time they started to reproduce, they really start to make a difference. Could be related, but maybe not lol. Um, other than that... Not too sure. I've always had them in the biggest tank, and the others, I tend to just clean when they need it, and not pay much attention to the time period like lol. 

Couldn't point me in a direction for a decent set of care info for the apples could you? Might be interested in a couple of each, depending lol. : victory:


----------



## stevepully

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Any of you in need of any aquatics? I've got baby P. bridgesii (gold & Pink striped) & Marisia cornuarietis. £2.50 per 'order' including P&P. Need to make some space.


Oh yes please I'd take all of the above (species that is, I mean a couple of each couple of each(2 yellow, 2 Pink and 2 or 3 Marisia if you have enough spare) :lol2: looking to stock up my tanks. I have just made a new water tank along with the one I cracked today that is under repair! (at least I saved all the snails). will the marisia live ok with pink ramshorns , nerites and bridgessi or will they try to nibble?
Thanks xx


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Couldn't point me in a direction for a decent set of care info for the apples could you? Might be interested in a couple of each, depending lol. : victory:


The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website
Just dont be a numpty and crack your aquarium like me i felt a right t:censor:t :blush: Pissed me off all day:blowup:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Photos time!! had a good clean yesterday, so took some pics today. Here goes! 

Pominata: One's growing much faster than the other now lol. 

















AWAS's marginella (sp) growing along nicely now and looking great  








Now in with the P. bidens 

















The retics, getting big now lol
















Gruesome  








Latest retics looking good now lol
Octana in their new tank 
















Dusk's margies (guess whos who xD) 
















c. nemoralis/hortensis 
























have about 5 different "morphs" of the hortensis, all WC. Hoping for some eggs.
Dusk's F2's, growing along well lol


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Now, the highlights!! 
Update on "caramel" aka, captain oddball, the caramel fulica! 








That's him next to his bro, a hameli (as is he) Annnnnd, the babies!!!!!!!!!!! 









































: victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website
> Just dont be a numpty and crack your aquarium like me i felt a right t:censor:t :blush: Pissed me off all day:blowup:


trust me, i'll be sure to do not do that  

:whistling2:


----------



## DarkCarmen

did I read right some ones got some albino's babies?!

I love albino's :mf_dribble:
If so just 2 questions what type of snail and do they have any special requirements?
as I only kept normal fulica: victory:


----------



## cazzywoo

Hey FAB photos Ninj!

Did I see a couple of pages back that someone said Dusk was having problems getting online at the moment? I ordered some calcium stuff from her last week, but if she isnt onine she wont have received the order. xx


----------



## Lee2211

coinoperatedgirl said:


> you guys have been chattering enough!!! 19 pages since i left you on thursday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me please!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as too many cartoons. I have snails called pinky & the brain, roadrunner, speedy-gonzalas, sonic, tom & jerry, zippy & george & homer & marge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. They don't leave the tank unless they're on a bit of food you move or something, although i'm currently trying woodlice in my tank, mainly as general custodians, but some folk reckon they keep the mites/flies down too.
> 
> Mn, you still haven't answered my woodlouse question!!!! How long did it take for you to start noticing them making a difference?
> 
> Any of you in need of any aquatics? I've got baby p. Bridgesii (gold & pink striped) & marisia cornuarietis. £2.50 per 'order' including p&p. Need to make some space.


me me me me me!!


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Hey FAB photos Ninj!
> 
> Did I see a couple of pages back that someone said Dusk was having problems getting online at the moment? I ordered some calcium stuff from her last week, but if she isnt onine she wont have received the order. xx


She will, she checks her website from her phone. She just can't get on here very often.


----------



## cazzywoo

Ah cool, I'm not in any immediate hurry for it so thats OK xx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> did I read right some ones got some albino's babies?!
> 
> I love albino's :mf_dribble:
> If so just 2 questions what type of snail and do they have any special requirements?
> as I only kept normal fulica: victory:


Think I PM'd you  



cazzywoo said:


> Hey FAB photos Ninj!
> 
> Did I see a couple of pages back that someone said Dusk was having problems getting online at the moment? I ordered some calcium stuff from her last week, but if she isnt onine she wont have received the order. xx


Thanks 

That'd explain why she's not been about lol, had began to wonder : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Malti said:


> will you post? interested in the Pink Striped & Marisia


I will post :2thumb: Folk seem to be very interested in the pink striped though, so don't know how many I'll have left. 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Shall PM you on the retics
> 
> Sorry!! Must have missed it lol. They do seem to keep the tanks cleaner for longer, as to when I started to notice, I couldn't say tbh. Sorry. I think, at a guesstimate, that around the time they started to reproduce, they really start to make a difference. Could be related, but maybe not lol. Um, other than that... Not too sure. I've always had them in the biggest tank, and the others, I tend to just clean when they need it, and not pay much attention to the time period like lol.
> 
> Couldn't point me in a direction for a decent set of care info for the apples could you? Might be interested in a couple of each, depending lol. : victory:


Hmmm, maybe I'll throw a few more in, 15 in my four foot tank seems a bit mizerly. 

The site Steve showed you is pretty much gospel for everything Apple Snail related - if you can keep a tank of fish alive you can keep Apples alive. 



stevepully said:


> Oh yes please I'd take all of the above (species that is, I mean a couple of each couple of each(2 yellow, 2 Pink and 2 or 3 Marisia if you have enough spare) :lol2: looking to stock up my tanks. I have just made a new water tank along with the one I cracked today that is under repair! (at least I saved all the snails). will the marisia live ok with pink ramshorns , nerites and bridgessi or will they try to nibble?
> Thanks xx


Yup, thats all cool. The Marisia will live fine with every other aquatic snail I've ever come across. 



Lee2211 said:


> me me me me me!!


Ok, PM me how many & what kind etc :2thumb:


Just gonna go through my PMs now & send folk info they've requested, I've got quite a few so if you haven't heard back from me by tomorrow then give me a nudge.


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I will post :2thumb: Folk seem to be very interested in the pink striped though, so don't know how many I'll have left.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I'll throw a few more in, 15 in my four foot tank seems a bit mizerly.
> 
> The site Steve showed you is pretty much gospel for everything Apple Snail related - if you can keep a tank of fish alive you can keep Apples alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, thats all cool. The Marisia will live fine with every other aquatic snail I've ever come across.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, PM me how many & what kind etc :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Just gonna go through my PMs now & send folk info they've requested, I've got quite a few so if you haven't heard back from me by tomorrow then give me a nudge.



I'll take whatever you can spare


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Malti said:


> I'll take whatever you can spare


I'll have a count up later & see exactly what I've got left :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Oooh, Ninj, I forgot to ask

Where do you live? 
I just wanna know so I can come and steel me some Retics 
(Opens SWAG bad and laughs evily) :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Oooh, Ninj, I forgot to ask
> 
> Where do you live?
> I just wanna know so I can come and steal me some Retics
> (Opens SWAG bad and laughs evily) :whistling2:


bad bad girl....I'm going there first :lol2:

@ Coin thx


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> bad bad girl....I'm going there first :lol2:
> 
> @ Coin thx


No way man... 
Don't forget, even if you do, I know where you live...


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> No way man...
> Don't forget, even if you do, I know where you live...


you'll have to get past my baby 

YouTube - Maya


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> you'll have to get past my baby
> 
> YouTube - Maya


 
Pfft, don't see what threat she'd pose, yeah she's cute. But what's she gunna do, bite my knee caps? :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Pfft, don't see what threat she'd pose, yeah she's cute. But what's she gunna do, bite my knee caps? :whistling2:


now she's bigger :lol2:

she's quite protective of us, at home that is


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> now she's bigger :lol2:
> 
> she's quite protective of us, at home that is


Oh... Well that's another matter entirely.
Quite how big? ...


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Oh... Well that's another matter entirely.
> Quite how big? ...



well last time I weighed her she was 21 kgs of pure muscle and bone...:lol2:


tell me when you're coming then, won't feed her, as you'll be providing the free meal :lol2:


----------



## Brett

hey : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Oooh, Ninj, I forgot to ask
> 
> Where do you live?
> I just wanna know so I can come and steel me some Retics
> (Opens SWAG bad and laughs evily) :whistling2:





Malti said:


> bad bad girl....I'm going there first :lol2:
> 
> @ Coin thx





Lee2211 said:


> No way man...
> Don't forget, even if you do, I know where you live...


Behave, the both of you :lol2:

We all know Malta is too long a trip for swagging  
Annnd I'm stuck in a stupid ol' basingstoke, in Hampshire...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> hey : victory:


Hai :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hai :2thumb:


 you oki ?


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> well last time I weighed her she was 21 kgs of pure muscle and bone...:lol2:
> 
> 
> tell me when you're coming then, won't feed her, as you'll be providing the free meal :lol2:


 Right *coughs* hmmm, urhm, ehem. OK then. Sure, no problem, just a dog, it's just a dog, no problem *coughs*...


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Behave, the both of you :lol2:
> 
> We all know Malta is too long a trip for swagging
> Annnd I'm stuck in a stupid ol' basingstoke, in Hampshire...


No trip is too far for swagging beautiful snailies. 
You should be honoured!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> No trip is too far for swagging beautiful snailies.
> You should be honoured!


Oh I am  However, I now know your coming, so shall be a-waiting for ya, nobody be swagging me snailies... I'll unleash the fury of the much-feared, deadly bearded dragon on you should you even try it:whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh I am  However, I now know your coming, so shall be a-waiting for ya, nobody be swagging me snailies... I'll unleash the fury of the much-feared, deadly bearded dragon on you should you even try it:whistling2:


I've always wanted a beardie, I might take him as well :lol2:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh I am  However, I now know your coming, so shall be a-waiting for ya, nobody be swagging me snailies... I'll unleash the fury of the much-feared, deadly bearded dragon on you should you even try it:whistling2:


oh I get a beardie aswell :2thumb::2thumb:

here they're too expensive wacken funkers!


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I've always wanted a beardie, I might take him as well :lol2:


hey girl, I like your thinking :lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> hey girl, I like your thinking :lol2: :2thumb:


Well, I could just bring a few pet-carriers, and some extra bags, and I'll steal anything reptillian that takes my fancy :devil: *plans to stop off at Steves and take his Megas*


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Well, I could just bring a few pet-carriers, and some extra bags, and I'll steal anything reptillian that takes my fancy :devil: *plans to stop off at Steves and take his Megas*


you need a driver, and someone to do the muscle work so you won't break your nails or whateva girly thing you know ...we'll share 60/40 (I'll bring Maya as protection aswell :lol2: )


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> you need a driver, and someone to do the muscle work so you won't break your nails or whateva girly thing you know ...we'll share 60/40 (I'll bring Maya as protection aswell :lol2: )


Ehem, I'll have you know I gave up on nails years ago! They just get in the way.

Make it 50:50 and you've got yourself a deal 
Oh, and if you've all ready got something, I get it eg. Beardies for instance...


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Ehem, I'll have you know I gave up on nails years ago! They just get in the way.
> 
> Make it 50:50 and you've got yourself a deal
> Oh, and if you've all ready got something, I get it eg. Beardies for instance...


55:45 atleast for seniority! :lol2:

wish I had beardies...only ones I can find are very small and around £85 bucken fastard


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Well, I could just bring a few pet-carriers, and some extra bags, and I'll steal anything reptillian that takes my fancy :devil: *plans to stop off at Steves and take his Megas*


Over my dead body! Why do you think I always get snalies delivered to my work address. You gotta find me first:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> 55:45 atleast for seniority! :lol2:
> 
> wish I had beardies...only ones I can find are very small and around £85 bucken fastard


Age is but a number my friend, and that's wisdom for you!

51:49, my final offer! 

Is bucken fastard Maltanese? What does it mean?


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Over my dead body! Why do you think I always get snalies delivered to my work address. You gotta find me first:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Oh, I have ways... Many many ways...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Well, I could just bring a few pet-carriers, and some extra bags, and I'll steal anything reptillian that takes my fancy :devil: *plans to stop off at Steves and take his Megas*





Malti said:


> you need a driver, and someone to do the muscle work so you won't break your nails or whateva girly thing you know ...we'll share 60/40 (I'll bring Maya as protection aswell :lol2: )


Oh dear xD 

You'd have to get passed the deadly bearded dragon that guards the door, and the highly venomous royal python first though! then there's the highly aggressive, again deadly, emperor scorplings to contend with too, and 2 corn snakes that wouldn't hesitate to eat you. You'd never make it out alive! :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh dear xD
> 
> You'd have to get passed the deadly bearded dragon that guards the door, and the highly venomous royal python first though! then there's the highly aggressive, again deadly, emperor scorplings to contend with too, and 2 corn snakes that wouldn't hesitate to eat you. You'd never make it out alive! :whistling2:


OK, Royal Python, a reason to be scared!
Corn snakes, pfft yeah right! Emperor scorplings are babies I presume? Well, Malti can take care of them... Bearded Dragon, he'd be in my swag bag before he knew it.
Ooh, and I call dibs on the Python


----------



## Malti

stevepully said:


> Over my dead body! Why do you think I always get snalies delivered to my work address. You gotta find me first:Na_Na_Na_Na:


we'll kidnap you at your workplace :lol2:



Lee2211 said:


> Age is but a number my friend, and that's wisdom for you!
> 
> 51:49, my final offer!
> 
> Is bucken fastard Maltanese? What does it mean?


51:49? you're a tough one....

not maltese, play of words :lol2:



Lee2211 said:


> Oh, I have ways... Many many ways...


:Na_Na_Na_Na:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh dear xD
> 
> You'd have to get passed the deadly bearded dragon that guards the door, and the highly venomous royal python first though! then there's the highly aggressive, again deadly, emperor scorplings to contend with too, and 2 corn snakes that wouldn't hesitate to eat you. You'd never make it out alive! :whistling2:


lol @ venomous and others....I'll brave it!


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> OK, Royal Python, a reason to be scared!
> Corn snakes, pfft yeah right! Emperor scorplings are babies I presume? Well, Malti can take care of them... Bearded Dragon, he'd be in my swag bag before he knew it.
> Ooh, and I call dibs on the Python


or I might swag everything, you included then see how I can swap you with something :lol2:


MN get some feeders ready :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> we'll kidnap you at your workplace :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 51:49? you're a tough one....
> 
> not maltese, play of words :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ venomous and others....I'll brave it!


Play of words? I don't get it...

Anyway, are we on or not? You wont get a better deal : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> or I might swag everything, you included then see how I can swap you with something :lol2:
> 
> 
> MN get some feeders ready :lol2:


 No you bloody wont!
You wont get anything worth having. I'll live with you and I'll nag and demand untill you have to give me things to get me to leave..


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Play of words? I don't get it...
> 
> Anyway, are we on or not? You wont get a better deal : victory:


change the first letter :whistling2:

ok deal kinda :lol2:



Lee2211 said:


> No you bloody wont!
> You wont get anything worth having. I'll live with you and I'll nag and demand untill you have to give me things to get me to leave..


mmm....mmm....will be fun having you and the gf esp when both are on a nagging contest :lol2:


----------



## booboo30

*snails*

hi all
my ireds just had 4 babies first time having babies did not know they where having them


----------



## stevepully

booboo30 said:


> hi all
> my ireds just had 4 babies first time having babies did not know they where having them


Thats excellent news:2thumb:
Ive had good news too, had a load of eggs from copse snails my first batch from my strawberry snails and my S.Octana have had a couple of little diddy babies:no1:


----------



## echogecko

stevepully said:


> Thats excellent news:2thumb:
> Ive had good news too, had a load of eggs from copse snails my first batch from my strawberry snails and my S.Octana have had a couple of little diddy babies:no1:


only a couple:lol2: my 2 are breeding all the time!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> only a couple:lol2: my 2 are breeding all the time!!


you should see what my 200 are like :lol2:


----------



## echogecko

omg. i'd like a few more adults. the babies are growing quickly though:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol. I ended up with that lot unexpectedly. about probably 100-120 adults and countless babies lol. No idea if their still laying or not though lol. Probably I gave up trying to keep up with how many them there were xD


----------



## stevepully

echogecko said:


> only a couple:lol2: my 2 are breeding all the time!!


I only got them a couple of weeks ago and the last batch i had died for some unknown reason so i'm pretty happy that these have started having babies


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol. I ended up with that lot unexpectedly. about probably 100-120 adults and countless babies lol. No idea if their still laying or not though lol. Probably I gave up trying to keep up with how many them there were xD


if your ever after rehoming any let me know please. i think there great. :lol2:


----------



## echogecko

stevepully said:


> I only got them a couple of weeks ago and the last batch i had died for some unknown reason so i'm pretty happy that these have started having babies


thats good then: victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> I only got them a couple of weeks ago and the last batch i had died for some unknown reason so i'm pretty happy that these have started having babies


This is one of those times I shouldn't mention my horde of babies isn't it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



echogecko said:


> if your ever after rehoming any let me know please. i think there great. :lol2:


lol, I'll probably have a few for sale soon enough, depending on how fast the babies grow. If I don't, the babies will mature, and start laying... and then I'll be overrun :lol2:


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> This is one of those times I shouldn't mention my horde of babies isn't it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I'll probably have a few for sale soon enough, depending on how fast the babies grow. If I don't, the babies will mature, and start laying... and then I'll be overrun :lol2:


let me know and i'll have some off you.

p.s. how do i do that double quote thing to reply to 2 people in 1 message:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Shall do 

the box next to the quote box, click that for each reply you want to quote, then hit reply


----------



## DarkCarmen

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Think I PM'd you



thanks for message:2thumb:

oh can i have dibs on the reptiles you guys come across in your swiping spree 
as I have none :blush: I can be helpful lookout or distraction :lol2:
also no need to come my way as i only have fulica


----------



## Malti

I'm feeling ashamed for spamming....well it was lee's fault!


ok shame passed 

question on snails

does white spot affect them?


----------



## DarkCarmen

:gasp: how many snails?!
I think you have a secret snail army going on there TheMetaphysicalNinja
keep it secret :whistling2:

white spot not sure, as it is a parasite so possible as it leeches of fish and then goes into gravel to breed but be careful of the treatments as i think it would be poisonous to them.
but aquarium salt and raising temperature can help


----------



## Malti

DarkCarmen said:


> thanks for message:2thumb:
> 
> oh can i have dibs on the reptiles you guys come across in your swiping spree
> as I have none :blush: I can be helpful lookout or distraction :lol2:
> also no need to come my way as i only have fulica


mmm...think I'll end up with 3 women :lol2:

re whitespot it says snail safe...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

xD a lot lol.

*thinks* 

18 fulica
3 hameli
4 f2 cross fulica
7 p. bidens
7 c. marginella
5 c. nemoralis
6 c. hotentsis (?)
1 A. achinata
5 A. reticulata
2 A. fulica jades
2 Margie v ovum
2 margie v sut
2 H. pominata 
And I stopped counting the octana when I got to 180 when they arrived xD 

so 64, not including the 70+ baby retics and the octana lmao


----------



## cazzywoo

Goodness all this talk of swagging - I must remember to keep my door locked! Although, you'd be welcome to a very naughty Whippet..........!!


----------



## cazzywoo

Have just ordered some worms for my snail tanks, so will see how they do - my Albopicta and Retics seem to poo for England so hopefully they will help to keep the tanks cleaner!!


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Goodness all this talk of swagging - I must remember to keep my door locked! Although, you'd be welcome to a very naughty Whippet..........!!
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Have just ordered some worms for my snail tanks, so will see how they do - my Albopicta and Retics seem to *poo *for England so hopefully they will help to keep the tanks cleaner!!


I could suggest 11 names for them....wait thats the english team :lol2:


----------



## cazzywoo

Lol!!!!!


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> change the first letter :whistling2:
> 
> ok deal kinda :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> mmm....mmm....will be fun having you and the gf esp when both are on a nagging contest :lol2:


Oh right, I get it now..



DarkCarmen said:


> thanks for message:2thumb:
> 
> oh can i have dibs on the reptiles you guys come across in your swiping spree
> as I have none :blush: I can be helpful lookout or distraction :lol2:
> also no need to come my way as i only have fulica


Nope, too many people all ready! Anway, the reps are mine...



Malti said:


> I'm feeling ashamed for spamming....well it was lee's fault!
> 
> 
> ok shame passed
> 
> question on snails
> 
> does white spot affect them?





Malti said:


> mmm...think I'll end up with 3 women :lol2:
> 
> re whitespot it says snail safe...


Huh! You're nice aren't you! You'd have to feed me, I'm a very fussy vegetarian, so have fun LOL


cazzywoo said:


> Goodness all this talk of swagging - I must remember to keep my door locked! Although, you'd be welcome to a very naughty Whippet..........!!
> 
> image


I'm on my way.



Malti said:


> I could suggest 11 names for them....wait thats the english team :lol2:


 Ooh burn! Either way, you're right. 
The game against Slovenia today was abysmal, they should be ashamed of themselves. Wayne Rooney was playing terrible, I'm glad they subbed him, shame they didn't do it earlier and we might've got another goal in, and could have a better chance against the USA.

Sorry, rant over LOL


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Oh right, I get it now..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, too many people all ready! Anway, the reps are mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh! You're nice aren't you! You'd have to feed me, I'm a very fussy vegetarian, so have fun LOL
> 
> 
> I'm on my way.
> 
> 
> Ooh burn! Either way, you're right.
> The game against Slovenia today was abysmal, they should be ashamed of themselves. Wayne Rooney was playing terrible, I'm glad they subbed him, shame they didn't do it earlier and we might've got another goal in, and could have a better chance against the USA.
> 
> Sorry, rant over LOL



actually I think england minus rooney played better today...

vegetarian? here take the lettuce and fix something yourself woman :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> actually I think england minus rooney played better today...
> 
> vegetarian? here take the lettuce and fix something yourself woman :lol2:


 That's what I meant LOL, he kept messing up, dancing around like twinkle toes instead of playing football like a real man!

Oh, lettuce... I bet your snails eat better than that!
Have they arrived yet btw?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> That's what I meant LOL, he kept messing up, dancing around like twinkle toes instead of playing football like a real man!
> 
> Oh, lettuce... I bet your snails eat better than that!
> Have they arrived yet btw?


well he's with Manure innit? :lol2:

snails get more veggies than I get in my plate...esp when I'm cooking :lol2: they're really happy with watermelon atm : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> well he's with Manure innit? :lol2:
> 
> snails get more veggies than I get in my plate...esp when I'm cooking :lol2: they're really happy with watermelon atm : victory:


I love Melons, but I never buy it because it always goes off before I get to finish it, so it's never really worth buying. But, once they get bigger I can buy half of one 

Trying to be really economical right now, getting some new Apples so I need to sort out my tank, which could take a few ££'s and I'm getting some Tigers which could set me back a bit! Poo... it will be done, in fact, I'm off go count up my money.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I love Melons, but I never buy it because it always goes off before I get to finish it, so it's never really worth buying. But, once they get bigger I can buy half of one
> 
> Trying to be really economical right now, getting some new Apples so I need to sort out my tank, which could take a few ££'s and I'm getting some Tigers which could set me back a bit! Poo... it will be done, in fact, I'm off go count up my money.


here we find very small ones, less than 1/2 kg...and I eat half and give out half :lol2:


I want tigers :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> here we find very small ones, less than 1/2 kg...and I eat half and give out half :lol2:
> 
> 
> I want tigers :gasp::gasp:


I'm hoping mine'll breed, I doubt it though!

That's a small Melon! Ours are like the size of a human head, mostly bigger!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> here we find very small ones, less than 1/2 kg...and I eat half and give out half :lol2:
> 
> 
> * I want tigers :gasp::gasp:*


Me too  

500 pages btw lol, got to be one of the longest running threads on rfuk xD
2 years, 3 months and 2 days today xD


----------



## stevepully

cazzywoo said:


> Have just ordered some worms for my snail tanks, so will see how they do - my Albopicta and Retics seem to poo for England so hopefully they will help to keep the tanks cleaner!!


Mine seem to be earning their keep already. I was actually watching one give birth last night. Didn't realise baby worms were so small.


----------



## cazzywoo

stevepully said:


> Mine seem to be earning their keep already. I was actually watching one give birth last night. Didn't realise baby worms were so small.


I'd never even thought of them giving birth - si its live young they have and not eggs? Well, you learn something new every day! x


----------



## DarkCarmen

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> 500 pages btw lol, got to be one of the longest running threads on rfuk xD
> 2 years, 3 months and 2 days today xD


me too I love how long this thread is every now and then i go back near the start lot's f different bits of info from the people who started it and to look at the different pics because quite a few are albinos :flrt:

love this thread :notworthy:


----------



## stevepully

Heres some pictures to brighten things up.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Your making me want megas xD 

Polyped has some too... Darn it. 

What are the other 2 photos of? 

Oh, I think I've found the most genius stacking/racking tank system ever  Even started a thread on it in the invert bit here lol.


----------



## stevepully

The other 2 are Hadra webbis and pond snail Lymnaea Stagnalis


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh, I think I've found the most genius stacking/racking tank system ever  Even started a thread on it in the invert bit here lol.


I like the sound of your idea cant 100% visualise it but be sure to post photos if its a success


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Shall be doing photos tomorrow lol. 

Though just found the 64L comes with a front opening version, so there's another idea forming too now lol.


----------



## cazzywoo

Yep you'll have to put up some pics of your front opening tanks!

The worms arrived in the post today, so have shared them out between my tanks and we'll see how we go!

Just about to set up my new big retic tank, so that'll keep me busy for a bit. xx


----------



## Lee2211

Yay! I was the first post on page 500! Woohoo...

Nah, we may have been running longer but The Random Cat Chat Thread is longer... Damn them! :devil:


I have nothing to else to say...

Ooh, lovely Megas Steve.


----------



## stevepully

F.A.O. Cazzywoo.
The limis settling into their new home.


----------



## cazzywoo

Aw look at them! Lush! Hope they have a very happy life with you Steve - their home looks perfect . Thanks for posting the pics xx


----------



## cazzywoo

You're up late Steve!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Just got a total of the RUB website for the boxes I want to get for my plans xD 

£234. 

A fair bit xD


----------



## cazzywoo

Opppppps I am a little bit drnuk LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Opppppps I am a little bit drnuk LOL!!!!!!!!


Tsk Tsk. xD


----------



## cazzywoo

I was supposed to come on here last night and ask a snail-related question, but obviously didnt get that far!

Anyway, my Albopicta tank has got those little white mites, the not good ones. I have looked into getting some of those hypoaspis miles to get rid of them, but wondered if anyone had used these before?
Do they have the ability of climbing out the top of the tank/air holes and getting all around the house?! I know they are harmless, to pets, children etc, but I dont exactly want guests round who find creepy crawlies all over the place!
Can you actually see them crawling all over the substrate and snails? As I know you have to order loads and loads of them!
I really dont want the white mites spreading through to the other tanks too, so although I dont like the thought of introducing mites into the tank, I think it may be the only option to get rid of the nasty little white mites!


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> I was supposed to come on here last night and ask a snail-related question, but obviously didnt get that far!
> 
> Anyway, my Albopicta tank has got those little white mites, the not good ones. I have looked into getting some of those hypoaspis miles to get rid of them, but wondered if anyone had used these before?
> Do they have the ability of climbing out the top of the tank/air holes and getting all around the house?! I know they are harmless, to pets, children etc, but I dont exactly want guests round who find creepy crawlies all over the place!
> Can you actually see them crawling all over the substrate and snails? As I know you have to order loads and loads of them!
> I really dont want the white mites spreading through to the other tanks too, so although I dont like the thought of introducing mites into the tank, I think it may be the only option to get rid of the nasty little white mites!


They're about 1mm long as adults, so you don't really see them unless you look for them. Loads of people have success with them, and they don't go around the house. People have said they can see them going into the breathing hole to hunt down bad mites!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I've used them, they work brilliantly. 
The lowdown, in short form then  ...

They work in a day or 2
Been told that you should take out the snails from the tank temporarily while the mites do their thing. When I had a major problem with millipede mites I took them out and put cleophane over the top of the tank to stop escapees and keep it very very humid.
They do climb glass but don't spread as far as I could tell
I saw them when I first opened the tub and put them in, but never again after they'd settled
Once their in the substrate they stay there, when the food runs out they go into a sort of hibernation (apparently) and can go for several months before they'll begin to die off, and any kind of mite that comes up in the tank will be eaten... fueling them for another good while while they hibernate until more mites surface... repeat etc etc... 
Are they snail mites you've caught? theres a fair few different harmless ones is all, some of them are small and white, Theres some like that in my millipede tank that swarm old food.


----------



## cazzywoo

Thanks!

Yea they are the tiny white ones, but I read on petsnails that they can possibly bore down into the snails and cause them discomfort? Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Mites
I wouldnt worry about them otherwise but dont want them irritating the snails........


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Fair 'nuff, the ones I have are cleaners, they only really cover old food. I'd get rid of them asap if they were on the snails at all.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I've used them, they work brilliantly.
> The lowdown, in short form then  ...
> 
> They work in a day or 2
> *Been told that you should take out the snails from the tank temporarily while the mites do their thing.* When I had a major problem with millipede mites I took them out and put cleophane over the top of the tank to stop escapees and keep it very very humid.
> They do climb glass but don't spread as far as I could tell
> I saw them when I first opened the tub and put them in, but never again after they'd settled
> Once their in the substrate they stay there, when the food runs out they go into a sort of hibernation (apparently) and can go for several months before they'll begin to die off, and any kind of mite that comes up in the tank will be eaten... fueling them for another good while while they hibernate until more mites surface... repeat etc etc...
> Are they snail mites you've caught? theres a fair few different harmless ones is all, some of them are small and white, Theres some like that in my millipede tank that swarm old food.


 
LOL, I got told that when you leave the snails in they hunt down the bad mites that are on the snails.

Ask Steve, he had some bad trouble with Mites a while back and'll be able to tell you more I should think.


----------



## Malti

I got snailies


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> I got snailies


 :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

You'll have some more next week  

Grrr!!! someone outbid me on my snail on ebay ¬.¬ I wont be in tomorrow when it ends either ¬.¬ *major evils at ebay*


----------



## cazzywoo

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> You'll have some more next week
> 
> Grrr!!! someone outbid me on my snail on ebay ¬.¬ I wont be in tomorrow when it ends either ¬.¬ *major evils at ebay*


What snail is it?!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

A margie, unknown variant, they haven't replied to my message...


----------



## cazzywoo

Ah is that the adult one thats on there?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yes...


----------



## cazzywoo

Don't worry its not me bidding on it, just had a look thats all!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

xD not what I was suggesting at all  They have a few, I wants them all


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> xD not what I was suggesting at all  They have a few, I wants them all


that bugger doesn't send to malta  (good thing it wasn't me bidding you  )


----------



## Malti

what do you reckon this is?


A reticulata right?


----------



## stevepully

I would give the worms a chance. I have seen them eating mites from a snail shell. with a reduction in waste with the worms doing there job it may just sort your problem. If your snails are active and feeding well I wouldn't worry to much. If they are inactive and trying to eat there shells then I would buy some Hypoaspis.


cazzywoo said:


> I was supposed to come on here last night and ask a snail-related question, but obviously didnt get that far!
> 
> Anyway, my Albopicta tank has got those little white mites, the not good ones. I have looked into getting some of those hypoaspis miles to get rid of them, but wondered if anyone had used these before?
> Do they have the ability of climbing out the top of the tank/air holes and getting all around the house?! I know they are harmless, to pets, children etc, but I dont exactly want guests round who find creepy crawlies all over the place!
> Can you actually see them crawling all over the substrate and snails? As I know you have to order loads and loads of them!
> I really dont want the white mites spreading through to the other tanks too, so although I dont like the thought of introducing mites into the tank, I think it may be the only option to get rid of the nasty little white mites!


----------



## stevepully

Malti said:


> what do you reckon this is?
> 
> 
> A reticulata right?


Looks like a retic to me


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Looks like a retic to me


 :thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Cheers Steve, I'll give the worms a bit more time. There's definitely improvement in how clean the tank is already so hopefully they will start on the mites!

Yep, that pic looks like a retic to me too! x


----------



## Brett

just wondering on gals shells they have like a light browny colour bit at the bootom near there head is this suppost to be really hard because mine are slightly soft ?
it shouldnt be lack of calcium because they have a big cuttlefish bone and they are always munching on it.


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> just wondering on gals shells they have like a light browny colour bit at the bootom near there head is this suppost to be really hard because mine are slightly soft ?
> it shouldnt be lack of calcium because they have a big cuttlefish bone and they are always munching on it.


 
Supposed to be soft. It's new shell growth, so don't prod it or it'll break off :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Supposed to be soft. It's new shell growth, so don't prod it or it'll break off :2thumb:


 ok cheers m8 :no1: ive read somewere that snails can grow back shell tht falls of is this true ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> ok cheers m8 :no1: ive read somewere that snails can grow back shell tht falls of is this true ?


Yep. But not the apex of the shell.
I just think it might be a little bit uncomfortable, so I try not to touch them there unless I have to.

Can you PM me your address now so I can send your snails out on Wednesday?


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Yep. But not the apex of the shell.
> I just think it might be a little bit uncomfortable, so I try not to touch them there unless I have to.
> 
> Can you PM me your address now so I can send your snails out on Wednesday?


 oh yh oki m8 cheers yeh will send you a pm now :no1:


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> oh yh oki m8 cheers yeh will send you a pm now :no1:


Might be Thursday actually :2thumb:
Sorry couldn't send them to you last week, but I didn't get the address and I left before I could ask for it. Sorry


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Might be Thursday actually :2thumb:
> Sorry couldn't send them to you last week, but I didn't get the address and I left before I could ask for it. Sorry


 hmmm thursday or friday ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> hmmm thursday or friday ?


I'll post them on Thursday and they'll arrive on Friday.


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> I'll post them on Thursday and they'll arrive on Friday.


 ok thats brill dude cheers :no1:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I would just like to make a announcement: 

I HAVE MORE SNAILS!!!!! 

More speciffically, 2 pink lips (real name?) and 2 margie var ovum's. 

got them for less than a tenner total, damn bargain considering the bids I put on them... I really, really wanted more margies xD 

AND

I got a pair of Tigers!!! Finally!!!!!!!! Not so cheap, but not too bad really, compared to the recent prices lol. 

That's all. :lol2:

Oh, anyone expecting retics from me, I shall be sending them monday morning. Those of you RMSD-ing them, Pm me if receiving them tuesday will be a problem. Lemme know whens best for you : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I would just like to make a announcement:
> 
> I HAVE MORE SNAILS!!!!!
> 
> More speciffically, 2 pink lips (real name?) and 2 margie var ovum's.
> 
> got them for less than a tenner total, damn bargain considering the bids I put on them... I really, really wanted more margies xD
> 
> AND
> 
> I got a pair of Tigers!!! Finally!!!!!!!! Not so cheap, but not too bad really, compared to the recent prices lol.
> 
> That's all. :lol2:
> 
> Oh, anyone expecting retics from me, I shall be sending them monday morning. Those of you RMSD-ing them, Pm me if receiving them tuesday will be a problem. Lemme know whens best for you : victory:


How much for the Tigers?


----------



## cazzywoo

I'll be in on Tues for the Retics! x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> How much for the Tigers?


£16 not including postage. Got them on a second chance offer. Not going to complain at that xD 
Still want a couple more tigers :whistling2:



cazzywoo said:


> I'll be in on Tues for the Retics! x


Awesome, will post em monday then :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> £16 not including postage. Got them on a second chance offer. Not going to complain at that xD
> Still want a couple more tigers :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, will post em monday then :2thumb:


Oh, right. How many'd you get? Only two?...

I'm paying £15 for my two, incl. postage.

But you can't complain, no.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yep, just the two. Alright for some. Where'd you find them? tbh I've only really been using ebay for getting snails... intend to use that polyped guy when I have more money, but ebays just easier atm. 

£15 is damn good. next day postage? Wouldn't trust tigers any other way lol. 

Need more tigers...

I like tigers... and Ovums... Tigers and ovums please... lots and lots of them... xD


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yep, just the two. Alright for some. Where'd you find them? tbh I've only really been using ebay for getting snails... intend to use that polyped guy when I have more money, but ebays just easier atm.
> 
> £15 is damn good. next day postage? Wouldn't trust tigers any other way lol.
> 
> Need more tigers...
> 
> I like tigers... and Ovums... Tigers and ovums please... lots and lots of them... xD


There's a woman on Supersnails, she got about 400 eggs from a ghana tiger a while back. Of course next day delivery, I wouldn't trust *any* snail any other way.

I'm getting them a big RUB, 103L for a tenner, not bad me thinks :2thumb:

& :lol2: at "that Polyped guy"


----------



## echogecko

*rubs*

how do you guys make the air holes in the rubs cos its quite a hard plastic. i've bought one the other day to move my retics into but don't want to crack the plastic making holes in it:bash:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> how do you guys make the air holes in the rubs cos its quite a hard plastic. i've bought one the other day to move my retics into but don't want to crack the plastic making holes in it:bash:


 
Drill

Do it real slow, you may get a few itsy bitsy cracks, but nothing to worry about. Don't do it in the lid, do it at the top of the tank and just above the substrate to allow for good circulation.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> There's a woman on Supersnails, she got about 400 eggs from a ghana tiger a while back. Of course next day delivery, I wouldn't trust *any* snail any other way.
> 
> I'm getting them a big RUB, 103L for a tenner, not bad me thinks :2thumb:
> 
> & :lol2: at "that Polyped guy"


Well i don't know his name do I??? xD 

Lucky much lol. Awell, I'll settle for my ebay-tigers :lol2:
Sounds like a plan lol, mine'll be getting a modified 64L front opening tub when they've grown up... and I have money to get one lol. : victory:



echogecko said:


> how do you guys make the air holes in the rubs cos its quite a hard plastic. i've bought one the other day to move my retics into but don't want to crack the plastic making holes in it:bash:


Drill, like Lee said, or I've used that screwdriver-thats-just-pointy-metal heated up and slowly pushed through to make holes. Or a turboflame lighter onto the plastic, but thats messy lol.


----------



## cloggers

I WANT SNAILS!!! :gasp::gasp:
i've nearly got my mum convinced on a GALS, though i may have to kidnap some garden snails from outside first because i love them :flrt: 
few questions first though
general price?
do they/their tank smell?
can they live on their own?
will this be suitable for one?
Triple 8 Reptiles - Exo Terra Flat Faunarium Plastic Terrarium Medium 36 x 21 x 16 cm





echogecko said:


> how do you guys make the air holes in the
> rubs cos its quite a hard plastic. i've bought one the other day to move my retics into but don't want to crack the plastic making holes in it:bash:


i burn them in, or if i drill them l sand down the box so theres no sharp bits


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cloggers said:


> I WANT SNAILS!!! :gasp::gasp:
> i've nearly got my mum convinced on a GALS, though i may have to kidnap some garden snails from outside first because i love them :flrt:
> few questions first though
> general price? Anything between 20p and £100, depending on sp.
> do they/their tank smell? Mine don't
> can they live on their own? Yep, but do interact if given the chance
> will this be suitable for one? I'd go for the large flat, the next one up, but solid toped tanks work better, I've found these dry out very very quickly
> Triple 8 Reptiles - Exo Terra Flat Faunarium Plastic Terrarium Medium 36 x 21 x 16 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i burn them in, or if i drill them l sand down the box so theres no sharp bits


No need to worry about sharp edges, the foot is very tough, they can slide along much sharper things than a little bit of melted box with no problems 

Hope that's all your questions answered :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

cloggers said:


> I WANT SNAILS!!! :gasp::gasp:
> i've nearly got my mum convinced on a GALS, though i may have to kidnap some garden snails from outside first because i love them :flrt:
> few questions first though
> general price?
> do they/their tank smell?
> can they live on their own?
> will this be suitable for one?
> Triple 8 Reptiles - Exo Terra Flat Faunarium Plastic Terrarium Medium 36 x 21 x 16 cm
> 
> 
> Hiya!
> If you want an Achatina Fulica (the most common land snail), you should be able to get one for not much more than postage price, or check out ebay. I think Lee2211 has some available too...........
> Their tank shouldnt smell as long as its kept clean and any old food is removed
> They can live on their own, but seem to be much happier and more active in pairs or more!
> That tank is fine, but as they get bigger you would want to buy a bigger one as that one wont give a lot of room for adults


----------



## cazzywoo

Haha Ninj we posted at the same time! x


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well i don't know his name do I??? xD
> 
> Lucky much lol. Awell, I'll settle for my ebay-tigers :lol2:
> Sounds like a plan lol, mine'll be getting a modified 64L front opening tub when they've grown up... and I have money to get one lol. : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Drill, like Lee said, or I've used that screwdriver-thats-just-pointy-metal heated up and slowly pushed through to make holes. Or a turboflame lighter onto the plastic, but thats messy lol.





Lee2211 said:


> Drill
> 
> Do it real slow, you may get a few itsy bitsy cracks, but nothing to worry about. Don't do it in the lid, do it at the top of the tank and just above the substrate to allow for good circulation.


thanks guys. i've used plastic cake boxes in the past for baby snails and they've been bad enough for making holes in :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

thanks :2thumb:
do they need heat mats?
my mums warming to the idea more and more now :gasp:


----------



## cazzywoo

It depends what species you get as to if you need heat mats. Fulica are happy at room temp, if your house gets very cold in winter you may need one for just the coldest months, but just having the central heating on in the winter is enough for my fulica to be happy.


----------



## Brett

lee whats the full name of those snails your sending me i forgot :blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> lee whats the full name of those snails your sending me i forgot :blush:


Achatina Fulica :whistling2:


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Achatina Fulica :whistling2:


 oh yeh srry getting confused with some other snail i was gonna get :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol no problem. What ones?


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol no problem. What ones?


 what ya mean ?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

echogecko said:


> how do you guys make the air holes in the rubs cos its quite a hard plastic. i've bought one the other day to move my retics into but don't want to crack the plastic making holes in it:bash:





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Drill, like Lee said, or I've used that screwdriver-thats-just-pointy-metal heated up and slowly pushed through to make holes. Or a turboflame lighter onto the plastic, but thats messy lol.


A soldering iron :thumb: I've got a little jewellery making one that does the job perfectly. 

I've had a load more eggs in my natives tank - might have to release some soon, running out of room.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well i don't know his name do I??? xD
> 
> Lucky much lol. Awell, I'll settle for my ebay-tigers :lol2:
> Sounds like a plan lol, mine'll be getting a modified 64L front opening tub when they've grown up... and I have money to get one lol. : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Drill, like Lee said, or I've used that screwdriver-thats-just-pointy-metal heated up and slowly pushed through to make holes. Or a turboflame lighter onto the plastic, but thats messy lol.


XD Haha



cloggers said:


> I WANT SNAILS!!! :gasp::gasp:
> i've nearly got my mum convinced on a GALS, though i may have to kidnap some garden snails from outside first because i love them :flrt:
> few questions first though
> general price?
> do they/their tank smell?
> can they live on their own?
> will this be suitable for one?
> Triple 8 Reptiles - Exo Terra Flat Faunarium Plastic Terrarium Medium 36 x 21 x 16 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i burn them in, or if i drill them l sand down the box so theres no sharp bits


I have some for sale, but I'm selling them as pairs minimum.
I'm only charging postage so anything between £5-£8

If you could get a decent size RUB that'd be much better, truth be told. I've kept mine in an Exo-Terra, but I had to cover up the ventilation because it got too dry, and that was just damn awkward. 

Don't worry, I quickly filed down any sharp bits.

Mine don't smell, unless I leave food in there too long. But I think mine have diarrohea (sp??) at the moment...

Anyway, snails are great, hope you're allowed to get some.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> XD Haha
> 
> 
> 
> I have some for sale, but I'm selling them as pairs minimum.
> I'm only charging postage so anything between £5-£8
> 
> If you could get a decent size RUB that'd be much better, truth be told. I've kept mine in an Exo-Terra, but I had to cover up the ventilation because it got too dry, and that was just damn awkward.
> 
> Don't worry, I quickly filed down any sharp bits.
> 
> Mine don't smell, unless I leave food in there too long. But I think mine have diarrohea (sp??) at the moment...
> 
> Anyway, snails are great, hope you're allowed to get some.


diarrhea? never saw it on snails

and how will I get any tigers over here? only tigers I saw here where the 4 legged type:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> diarrhea? never saw it on snails
> 
> and how will I get any tigers over here? only tigers I saw here where the 4 legged type:lol2:


I don't know mate, tbh, Tigers are very fragile and the post isn't kind to them. So if you did want any, you'd have to get them from your own country.

Tigers don't travel well.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I don't know mate, tbh, Tigers are very fragile and the post isn't kind to them. So if you did want any, you'd have to get them from your own country.
> 
> Tigers don't travel well.


mmm do u reckon eggs would make it? to find them here would be more than impossible.


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> mmm do u reckon eggs would make it? to find them here would be more than impossible.


Eggs would be even less likely.

I mean, someone on SS was selling the eggs, (only to mainland England) and was told by many a member that the chance of them surviving wasn't very high. Therefore, them surviving to Malta, nil.

Sorry mate...
Move to England?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Eggs would be even less likely.
> 
> I mean, someone on SS was selling the eggs, (only to mainland England) and was told by many a member that the chance of them surviving wasn't very high. Therefore, them surviving to Malta, nil.
> 
> Sorry mate...
> Move to England?


adopt me? :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> adopt me? :lol2:


 Of course :lol2:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Of course :lol2:


got place for all my zoo? I'm already packing :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> got place for all my zoo? I'm already packing :lol2:


Yeah, suppose they could bunk up with a few of mine.
What about your girlfriend? 

We could do with a nurse around the house, very accident prone I am...


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, suppose they could bunk up with a few of mine.
> What about your girlfriend?
> 
> We could do with a nurse around the house, very accident prone I am...



I have to bring her aswell? I mean she'll come visit, but we don't live together yet :lol2:

I can also cook and make people laugh :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

ooooo good news guys, i got a good school report so my mum was gonna take me to macdonalds, went to the rep shop first to get ratties and mentioned land snails, they had some in :whistling2:
so i know need two baby snail names  there shells are about 1 an a half-2 cms long from base to tip : victory:
i know the basics but just prefer personal experience

oh and they have some fresh lettuce(?) in, so i presume they dont need feedin now, how often should i feed or do i need to leave them to settle in?

how often should i offer cuttlefish bones?, they sell some in the pet shop near by for birds will that be ok?

handling, do i pick them up by the shell as you do with garden snails?

there is slight condensation on the tub so i'm guessing humidity is fine, they were in the spider room and that room is about as hot as my house (bout 20-24C), will that be fine? and how often would you reccomend spraying them?

do they need a water bowl or get all there moisture from water droplets and veg?

oh one has been out and about, mooching along the side of the tank and stuff and they other has stayed firmly in its shell, its eyes were poking out but then went straight back, should i be worried or is it just abit shy?

thanks :blush:




Lee2211 said:


> I have some for sale, but I'm selling them as pairs minimum.
> I'm only charging postage so anything between £5-£8
> 
> If you could get a decent size RUB that'd be much better, truth be told. I've kept mine in an Exo-Terra, but I had to cover up the ventilation because it got too dry, and that was just damn awkward.
> 
> Don't worry, I quickly filed down any sharp bits.
> 
> Mine don't smell, unless I leave food in there too long. But I think mine have diarrohea (sp??) at the moment...
> 
> Anyway, snails are great, hope you're allowed to get some.


i would have got some off you but my mum doesnt like the idea of posting and she doesnt use paypal or anything since she got hacked : victory:
oh and after someone mentioned they do better in pairs my mum said she'd rather they'd be happy so we'd get two.


----------



## Brett

ok was just wondering my snails have been mating for the past 4-5 days now how long does it take etc from when they mate till they lay eggs and they hatch ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cloggers said:


> ooooo good news guys, i got a good school report so my mum was gonna take me to macdonalds, went to the rep shop first to get ratties and mentioned land snails, they had some in :whistling2:
> so i know need two baby snail names  there shells are about 1 an a half-2 cms long from base to tip : victory:
> i know the basics but just prefer personal experience
> 
> oh and they have some fresh lettuce(?) in, so i presume they dont need feedin now, how often should i feed or do i need to leave them to settle in? Feed fresh food daily, a good mixture of different greens, not only lettuce as it's not particularly good for them
> 
> how often should i offer cuttlefish bones?, they sell some in the pet shop near by for birds will that be ok?
> Make sure they have one the time, the ones for birds are perfect.
> 
> handling, do i pick them up by the shell as you do with garden snails?
> Pretty much, avoid touching the lip of the shell though
> 
> 
> there is slight condensation on the tub so i'm guessing humidity is fine, they were in the spider room and that room is about as hot as my house (bout 20-24C), will that be fine? and how often would you reccomend spraying them?
> Daily, again, and yeah, that sounds about perfect.
> 
> do they need a water bowl or get all there moisture from water droplets and veg? Mine don't have one, never used it.
> 
> oh one has been out and about, mooching along the side of the tank and stuff and they other has stayed firmly in its shell, its eyes were poking out but then went straight back, should i be worried or is it just abit shy?
> Just the way they are, some are more active than others. Give it a while before worrying lol
> 
> thanks :blush:
> 
> i would have got some off you but my mum doesnt like the idea of posting and she doesnt use paypal or anything since she got hacked : victory:
> oh and after someone mentioned they do better in pairs my mum said she'd rather they'd be happy so we'd get two.


Hope thats of some help. They do fine in the post, I've never had a DOA because of the post (though did have a couple of injured ones because of bad packing.) 



Brett said:


> ok was just wondering my snails have been mating for the past 4-5 days now how long does it take etc from when they mate till they lay eggs and they hatch ?


They can take a very long time, or a few days, it depends on the snail lol.


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> I have to bring her aswell? I mean she'll come visit, but we don't live together yet :lol2:
> 
> I can also cook and make people laugh :lol2:


 Nah, I didn't know whether you'd bring her or not, I mean. I don't exactly have the room tbh...

You make me laugh a lot. Well, you wouldn't have to cook a lot, my mum doesn't eat, and I'm a veggie, and lump of cucumber does me : victory:


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hope thats of some help. They do fine in the post, I've never had a DOA because of the post (though did have a couple of injured ones because of bad packing.)
> 
> 
> They can take a very long time, or a few days, it depends on the snail lol.


 oh ok how long do they take to hatch and do i just leave them in the tank were they have been layed ?


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> ooooo good news guys, i got a good school report so my mum was gonna take me to macdonalds, went to the rep shop first to get ratties and mentioned land snails, they had some in :whistling2:
> so i know need two baby snail names  there shells are about 1 an a half-2 cms long from base to tip : victory:
> i know the basics but just prefer personal experience
> 
> oh and they have some fresh lettuce(?) in, so i presume they dont need feedin now, how often should i feed or do i need to leave them to settle in? I put fresh food in everyday, they need rotting food as well. It has enzymes in that they need to be healthy. I give them soaked dog biscuits for protein.
> 
> how often should i offer cuttlefish bones?, they sell some in the pet shop near by for birds will that be ok? All the time.
> 
> handling, do i pick them up by the shell as you do with garden snails? Pick them up with your forefinger and thumb around the whorls. Spray them a bit before hand and gently slide them off the side of the tank or pick them straight off the soil.
> 
> there is slight condensation on the tub so i'm guessing humidity is fine, they were in the spider room and that room is about as hot as my house (bout 20-24C), will that be fine? and how often would you reccomend spraying them? Sounds good, mine prefer a temp of 26, but it all depends on preference. I use a hot water bottle for them in winter, works a treat at keeping them worm.
> 
> do they need a water bowl or get all there moisture from water droplets and veg? While they're young they don't, but my Boris (6") likes to have one he can lay in. Just don't make it too deep.
> 
> oh one has been out and about, mooching along the side of the tank and stuff and they other has stayed firmly in its shell, its eyes were poking out but then went straight back, should i be worried or is it just abit shy? Snails have different personalities, just like humans. They also have different tastes and some like things that others don't. It's all part of the fun.
> 
> thanks :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would have got some off you but my mum doesnt like the idea of posting and she doesnt use paypal or anything since she got hacked : victory:
> oh and after someone mentioned they do better in pairs my mum said she'd rather they'd be happy so we'd get two. Well, that's fair enough. Although I must say, they do fine in the post. There'll be more rare species you will want (and trust me, you will!) that will only be available to you by post. They're perfectly safe, but I wasn't keen on it to begin with.





Brett said:


> ok was just wondering my snails have been mating for the past 4-5 days now how long does it take etc from when they mate till they lay eggs and they hatch ? What species? Just A. Fulica?


:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I move them to a safe tub in the tank, so the adults don't smush them. Takes up to about 3 weeks I think.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I move them to a safe tub in the tank, so the adults don't smush them. Takes up to about 3 weeks I think.


Depends on how long they wait from mating till laying. They can lay them the day before they're due to hatch, or 4 weeks before.


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> :2thumb:


 yeh m8


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Depends on how long they wait from mating till laying. They can lay them the day before they're due to hatch, or 4 weeks before.


 wow really :no1:


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> yeh m8


Oh, make sure you have homes for 200+ babies :whistling2:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Oh, make sure you have homes for 200+ babies :whistling2:


 i have dont worry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> i have dont worry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Haha, good job. Trust me, it's hell getting rid otherwise.

I should know, I rescued 105. Would of been at least 405 hadn't most of them died :bash:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Haha, good job. Trust me, it's hell getting rid otherwise.
> 
> I should know, I rescued 105. Would of been at least 405 hadn't most of them died :bash:


 rescued them from were ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> rescued them from were ?


Well, long story but...

My cousin being the t:censor:t he is, is in juvie.
So his snail were left to his dad to look after, what a joke! And basically, he let them breed out of control, didn't clean them out, feed them ect. ect. and there were about 600 dead babies, there were mites everywhere. It was eat or get eaten. He asked me to clean the tank out, but I couldn't leave them so I took all of the live ones home, along with the tank. About 2 died the next day, but the rest of them have been fine.
He came out of juvie, demanded he have them back, pfft fat chance. In the end, he decided he was fed up of paying for food and said I could keep all of his adult snails (4) for £50. So, I've given him that on the condition that I get to keep his tanks.

What an ar:censor:le!


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Well, long story but...
> 
> My cousin being the t:censor:t he is, is in juvie.
> So his snail were left to his dad to look after, what a joke! And basically, he let them breed out of control, didn't clean them out, feed them ect. ect. and there were about 600 dead babies, there were mites everywhere. It was eat or get eaten. He asked me to clean the tank out, but I couldn't leave them so I took all of the live ones home, along with the tank. About 2 died the next day, but the rest of them have been fine.
> He came out of juvie, demanded he have them back, pfft fat chance. In the end, he decided he was fed up of paying for food and said I could keep all of his adult snails (4) for £50. So, I've given him that on the condition that I get to keep his tanks.
> 
> What an ar:censor:le!


 £50 wow thats allot what did you do sell them or keep them all ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> £50 wow thats allot what did you do sell them or keep them all ?


 
Keeping the 4 big ones. Rehoming the other 40 odd I still have left, they're the ones you'll be getting. :2thumb:

I know. Dirty little toe rag!


----------



## cloggers

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hope thats of some help. They do fine in the post, I've never had a DOA because of the post (though did have a couple of injured ones because of bad packing.)


thanks: victory:

ok now i'm a little bit worried
they're now named henry and tabitha btw

tabitha is the one i'm worried about, she wasnt moving at all whilst henry was doing laps, so i opened the tank to check them henry was fine and sat looking at me and tabitha was still in her shell, i picked her up and checked the bottom of her, she had all the soil in her 'foot', so i put a small amount of tepid water on a plate and placed her on it, she instantly came out and started wandering, but when i put her on my hand she seemed to have no grip, so i presumed it was because she was wet, so put her back in the box, went back five minutes later and she was on her side on her shell, not moving, i picked her up and she shot back in and is now sat in the corner not doing much. any idea?

also Henry is a fair bit bigger than her, by at least a cm. is it possible that he's bullying her for food? 
thanks, i'm just a bit worried, especially since Henry seems to be doing fine.

oh and some quick pics i got

Henry (he wouldnt come off the lid)

















Tabitha

























Their house (what they came home, will they be fine in that for a while)

















sorry for poor quality, the flash was on as i didnt want to scare them :blush:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Keeping the 4 big ones. Rehoming the other 40 odd I still have left, they're the ones you'll be getting. :2thumb:
> 
> I know. Dirty little toe rag!


 really they will still reach full size wont they ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> really they will still reach full size wont they ?


I don't know, why, would this be a problem?

Cloggers. She'll be fine. They can turn themselves upright, they get into predicaments all the time. She had no grip because she was wet, like you assumed, and her having soil on her foot is no problem. Some take a while to settle in, and she wont be being bullied. She's just a lazy snail that's all.
Nice set-up btw


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> I don't know, why, would this be a problem?
> 
> Cloggers. She'll be fine. They can turn themselves upright, they get into predicaments all the time. She had no grip because she was wet, like you assumed, and her having soil on her foot is no problem. Some take a while to settle in, and she wont be being bullied. She's just a lazy snail that's all.
> Nice set-up btw


 well ideally i was looking for some that was gonna reach full size to be honest


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> Cloggers. She'll be fine. They can turn themselves upright, they get into predicaments all the time. She had no grip because she was wet, like you assumed, and her having soil on her foot is no problem. Some take a while to settle in, and she wont be being bullied. She's just a lazy snail that's all.
> Nice set-up btw


thanks i just get a little panicky :blush:
in all honesty the set up came with them, my house making skills are shocking. £20 for two snails and everything in the set up : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> thanks i just get a little panicky :blush:
> in all honesty the set up came with them, my house making skills are shocking. £20 for two snails and everything in the set up : victory:


That's expensive. :whistling2:

Brett, there parent's are 5" and 6", if this helps?


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> That's expensive. :whistling2:
> 
> Brett, there parent's are 5" and 6", if this helps?


 i just wondered because if they were not being fed for ages if this may have stunted there growth at all


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> i just wondered because if they were not being fed for ages if this may have stunted there growth at all


Well, most of them were about a mm when I rescued them, and two months later, they biggest ones were two inches. So I don't think so. 
The one's I have left are just over an inch.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> That's expensive. :whistling2:


yeah i know, that was there original price and he only had one pair left, apparently there quite popular he had twelve pairs on thursday, but he knocked a bit off because they love me :flrt:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Well, most of them were about a mm when I rescued them, and two months later, they biggest ones were two inches. So I don't think so.
> The one's I have left are just over an inch.


 oh ok


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> oh ok


Do you still want some?


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Do you still want some?


 recon im gonna leave it m8 srry m8


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> recon im gonna leave it m8 srry m8


Oh, righty-o


----------



## cloggers

ooo Tabitha's eating lettuce now and look a bit perkier 
i'll have to grab some fresh veg and cuttlefish tomorrow.
thanks for your help Lee :no1: oh and you too metaphysicalninja (thats was a mouthful :gasp


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cloggers said:


> ooo Tabitha's eating lettuce now and look a bit perkier
> i'll have to grab some fresh veg and cuttlefish tomorrow.
> thanks for your help Lee :no1: oh and yo*u too metaphysicalninja (thats was a mouthful *:gasp


xD no problem. 
Shorten it, it's a pain to type know xD MN/ninja/TMN xD theres so many variations I've seen :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> xD no problem.
> Shorten it, it's a pain to type know xD MN/ninja/TMN xD theres so many variations I've seen :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


i'll just call you ninja, i was gonna at first then remembered theres another ninja on the forum :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> xD no problem.
> Shorten it, it's a pain to type know xD MN/ninja/TMN xD theres so many variations I've seen :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Sub-Zero


----------



## cloggers

just gonna bombard you with a few pics, i adore them already :flrt:
robbed some lettuce of my Nanna until my mum gets a chance to go shopping. also got them some cuttlefish, and we'll get them some new substrate when we go to get rats next week : victory:

size difference i put two chunkc of lettuce in so they wouldnt argue : victory:

















Tabitha

















Henry

















fave pic of him









i presume there A.fulicia?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Sub-Zero


Yes, I am that cool aren't I?  



cloggers said:


> just gonna bombard you with a few pics, i adore them already :flrt:
> robbed some lettuce of my Nanna until my mum gets a chance to go shopping. also got them some cuttlefish, and we'll get them some new substrate when we go to get rats next week : victory:
> 
> size difference i put two chunkc of lettuce in so they wouldnt argue : victory:
> 
> 
> i presume there A.fulicia?


Cool, nice close up : victory:
Yeah, those are fulica lol, though they'll eat way more than that I would think :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yes, I am that cool aren't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, nice close up : victory:
> Yeah, those are fulica lol, though they'll eat way more than that I would think :lol2:


Blantanly Ninja!


Cloggers, they're good looking little slimers! Although I doubt they'll argue over food :lol2:
Be careful you don't over clean the tank, or they'll end up dying. 
You'll be suprised how many people don't know about this!


----------



## cloggers

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Cool, nice close up : victory:
> Yeah, those are fulica lol, though they'll eat way more than that I would think :lol2:


thanks, i'll throw a bit more in later, will they stop eating when they're full?



Lee2211 said:


> Cloggers, they're good looking little slimers! Although I doubt they'll argue over food :lol2:
> Be careful you don't over clean the tank, or they'll end up dying.
> You'll be suprised how many people don't know about this!


thanks :blush:
i havent cleaned them out yet, may leave them another couple of days then, it looks pretty clean anyway.
what happens if you clean them out to much? oh and how often would you reccomend cleaning them out?


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> thanks, i'll throw a bit more in later, will they stop eating when they're full?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks :blush:
> i havent cleaned them out yet, may leave them another couple of days then, it looks pretty clean anyway.
> what happens if you clean them out to much? oh and how often would you reccomend cleaning them out?


I don't fully clean mine out. I do a spot clean (shovel out top layer of soil, and wipe down sides and lid) about once a fortnight.

They poo out beneficial bacteria which they need to reingest to keep a healthy digestive system (like rabbits), which if you clean out too often will deprive them of, and eventually kill them. Though I don't think many cases of this has been known, just suspected really.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cloggers said:


> thanks, i'll throw a bit more in later, will they stop eating when they're full?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks :blush:
> i havent cleaned them out yet, may leave them another couple of days then, it looks pretty clean anyway.
> what happens if you clean them out to much? oh and how often would you reccomend cleaning them out?


yeah don't worry about overfeeding, underfeeding is much more of a problem (if it happens of course, not suggesting you are at all) 

i usually clean out only when they need it. But I use custodians and generally leave it unless it's dirty. Usually, all I need do to clean them out is pull out the top layers of messy coir and the rest is still good : victory:


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> I don't fully clean mine out. I do a spot clean (shovel out top layer of soil, and wipe down sides and lid) about once a fortnight.
> 
> They poo out beneficial bacteria which they need to reingest to keep a healthy digestive system (like rabbits), which if you clean out too often will deprive them of, and eventually kill them. Though I don't think many cases of this has been known, just suspected really.


well i didnt know that, care sheets seem to tell you nothing :whip:, theres about three poos on the coir at the bottom, i only got rid of the two on the lid, that they worked out how to stick there



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeah don't worry about overfeeding, underfeeding is much more of a problem (if it happens of course, not suggesting you are at all)
> 
> i usually clean out only when they need it. But I use custodians and generally leave it unless it's dirty. Usually, all I need do to clean them out is pull out the top layers of messy coir and the rest is still good : victory:


i've put some more lettuce in now, they keep noseying at it, but i think i made them jump opening the lid, they seem pretty confident though

right so all i need to is take the top level of coir off and new level on, do i mix it so theres a mixture of new and old coir or just leave it?
thanks for your help guys, i just dont want to get anything wrong

do you both use coir?
because the only soil i've seen has pesticides?


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeah don't worry about overfeeding, underfeeding is much more of a problem (if it happens of course, not suggesting you are at all)
> 
> i usually clean out only when they need it. But I use custodians and generally *leave it unless it's dirty*. Usually, all I need do to clean them out is pull out the top layers of messy coir and the rest is still good : victory:


:whistling2:

Try them on some different stuff, like Watermelon, Banana, Cucumber, Courgette, Sweet Potatoe, Strawberries, different types of lettuce (Romaine is most nutritionaly beneficial) and stuff like that. 
You'll soon find out what stuff they do and don't like!

Oh and something I was meant to ask you guys. I bought some sunflower seeds from Tescos for them, the ones you can eat. I just want you to check the ingrediants first please!

The only thing I'm unsure about is that it says "Sodium trace, Salt equivalent trace" and on the front it says "Salt Trace <1%" I don't know if that's a suitable amount or not, and wether if I washed them, that would get rid of most of it? Ideas pleaseee!


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Try them on some different stuff, like Watermelon, Banana, Cucumber, Courgette, Sweet Potatoe, Strawberries, different types of lettuce (Romaine is most nutritionaly beneficial) and stuff like that.
> You'll soon find out what stuff they do and don't like!
> 
> Oh and something I was meant to ask you guys. I bought some sunflower seeds from Tescos for them, the ones you can eat. I just want you to check the ingrediants first please!
> 
> The only thing I'm unsure about is that it says "Sodium trace, Salt equivalent trace" and on the front it says "Salt Trace <1%" I don't know if that's a suitable amount or not, and wether if I washed them, that would get rid of most of it? Ideas pleaseee!


my mums ordered some romaine lettuce, bananas and cucumber, i'll see what they like and how much they'll eat : victoryh is tomato ok aswell, i just havent seen that mentioned anywhere. 

can't help with the sunflower seeds though : victory: sorry


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> my mums ordered some romaine lettuce, bananas and cucumber, i'll see what they like and how much they'll eat : victoryh is tomato ok aswell, i just havent seen that mentioned anywhere.
> 
> can't help with the sunflower seeds though : victory: sorry


Yeah, mine love a bit of tomato! Not the seeds though. If you or your mum's making a BLT, just use the leftovers from that 

Oh, and carrots. Mine don't like carrots though :whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, mine love a bit of tomato! Not the seeds though. If you or your mum's making a BLT, just use the leftovers from that
> 
> Oh, and carrots. Mine don't like carrots though :whistling2:


ahh we have carrots , and my mums making them tomorrow, so they can have a feast : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> ahh we have carrots , and my mums making them tomorrow, so they can have a feast : victory:


I bet they'll love it!

Oh and various seeds, Pumpkin Kernals, Sunflower Hearts, Hemp.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I use coir Cloggers, just becuase it's easier and cleaner and I get it at a decent price. Pesticide free topsoil is fine too though. The cleaning out, pretty much. I just take out the bits that are too messy and bin em. Then add more coir when I need to (very very rarely) 

Lee... shh. I know what I meant lol xD 

The sunflower seeds are fine. All that means is the amount of salt in the seeds themselves. Washing them wont change that  It just means that there's very very little sodium in them, which is neither bad nor good, it's irrelevant I guess, and there's trace amounts of salt in them too, ie very very little, the < 1% just means there's less than 1 % of your RDA of salt in X amount of the seeds... again, not particularly useful in reference to snails xD


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I use coir Cloggers, just becuase it's easier and cleaner and I get it at a decent price. Pesticide free topsoil is fine too though. The cleaning out, pretty much. I just take out the bits that are too messy and bin em. Then add more coir when I need to (very very rarely)
> 
> Lee... shh. I know what I meant lol xD
> 
> The sunflower seeds are fine. All that means is the amount of salt in the seeds themselves. Washing them wont change that  It just means that there's very very little sodium in them, which is neither bad nor good, it's irrelevant I guess, and there's trace amounts of salt in them too, ie very very little, the < 1% just means there's less than 1 % of your RDA of salt in X amount of the seeds... again, not particularly useful in reference to snails xD


Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it meant it was added for tast or something, as there for you to eat.

So I was think of putting a little bowl of them in their tank and letting them eat them at will. Also adding them to various mixes ect. sound good?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

yeah why not, worst thing that could happen is they go ignored after all


----------



## Lee2211

I'm supposed to be in bed by now!
Dammit where's my take away!

:bash:
:whip:
:war:
:cussing:
:censor:
:crazy:
:blowup:
:rant2:
:diablo:
:banghead:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeah why not, worst thing that could happen is they go ignored after all


Thanks. I'll put a little tub in there for them, incase they want some.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Oh... kay then...

Yeh sounds like an idea lol


----------



## stevepully

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it meant it was added for tast or something, as there for you to eat.
> 
> So I was think of putting a little bowl of them in their tank and letting them eat them at will. Also adding them to various mixes ect. sound good?


If you sprinkle sunflower seeds in on the coir they will seed and shoot up within a few days if kept damp. snails love nibbling them if they dont you can easily cean them out and throw them away. Also if your worried about added salt etc go to a pet shop or wilkos pet section (thats where I got mine from) They sell huge bags for less than £2. (Its sold as bird food). You could put them in a snail mix but I would reccomend crushing them in a pestle and mortar first.
Just thought if you have bought them for human consumption they are probably shelled already so probably no need to crush them and I don't know if they will seed. Hope my waffling makes sense


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Nah, I didn't know whether you'd bring her or not, I mean. I don't exactly have the room tbh...
> 
> You make me laugh a lot. Well, you wouldn't have to cook a lot, my mum doesn't eat, and I'm a veggie, and lump of cucumber does me : victory:


its my pleasure to make people laugh  your mum doesn't eat? damn she's a maintenance free woman pity I got a gf already :lol2: 

and cucumber is for the snails...I'll let u have the potato peel, only the rumina eat it :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Yeah, they seed, my Tiger/Margie tank look(ed) like a miniature jungle. Talking of which: ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH found bloody god damn sodding mites in there. They're in a sub-free tank for a while now. Shouldn't be surprised really, the guy I got them from didn't even know the proper names for them :whistling2:



Lee2211 said:


> Oh, and carrots. Mine don't like carrots though :whistling2:


Neither do mine - I have to spend ages picking grated carrot out of the coir whenever I get optimistic & give them some in the hope they're changed their minds. 
Also, my Tigers don't like cucumber - it's the first thing gone with all the other snails :|

Oh yeah: I got the retics this morning Ninja boy! Well cute


----------



## echogecko

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Yeah, they seed, my Tiger/Margie tank look(ed) like a miniature jungle. Talking of which: ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH found bloody god damn sodding mites in there. They're in a sub-free tank for a while now. Shouldn't be surprised really, the guy I got them from didn't even know the proper names for them :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do mine - I have to spend ages picking grated carrot out of the coir whenever I get optimistic & give them some in the hope they're changed their minds.
> Also, my Tigers don't like cucumber - it's the first thing gone with all the other snails :|


my lot will only eat carrot if i get a whole carrot and slice it. the other day i gave them all some bits of pear, the tigers and margies loved it whereas the others didn't touch it!:gasp:
can't believe how quickly my margies are growing that i only got this year from newark/kettering show. they are getting as big as the one i bought last year :lol2:


----------



## Malti

how long do you reckon tigers of any size would survive in transit?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Yeah, they seed, my Tiger/Margie tank look(ed) like a miniature jungle. Talking of which: ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH found bloody god damn sodding mites in there. They're in a sub-free tank for a while now. Shouldn't be surprised really, the guy I got them from didn't even know the proper names for them :whistling2:
> Neither do mine - I have to spend ages picking grated carrot out of the coir whenever I get optimistic & give them some in the hope they're changed their minds.
> Also, my Tigers don't like cucumber - it's the first thing gone with all the other snails :|
> 
> Oh yeah: I got the retics this morning Ninja boy! Well cute


awesome :2thumb:
Might try the sunflower seeds myself, see if the tiger will touch those... 
None of mine will touch carrot, same with the cucumber too lol. 



echogecko said:


> my lot will only eat carrot if i get a whole carrot and slice it. the other day i gave them all some bits of pear, the tigers and margies loved it whereas the others didn't touch it!:gasp:
> can't believe how quickly my margies are growing that i only got this year from newark/kettering show. they are getting as big as the one i bought last year :lol2:


Pear aye? lol. 
Yeah mine have shot up pretty fast recently lol. My 2 ovums are bigger than a golf ball now, they look brill too  



Malti said:


> how long do you reckon tigers of any size would survive in transit?


Not long going by mine tbh. I wouldn't send them anything but next day... pretty sure thats not what you wanted to hear lol. 
They seem pretty fragile, more sensitive than any others I've heard of. Worse than the megas apparently lol.


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> awesome :2thumb:
> Might try the sunflower seeds myself, see if the tiger will touch those...
> None of mine will touch carrot, same with the cucumber too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Pear aye? lol.
> Yeah mine have shot up pretty fast recently lol. My 2 ovums are bigger than a golf ball now, they look brill too
> 
> 
> 
> Not long going by mine tbh. I wouldn't send them anything but next day... pretty sure thats not what you wanted to hear lol.
> They seem pretty fragile, more sensitive than any others I've heard of. Worse than the megas apparently lol.


Megas are well hardy, mine took 8 days to get here in a heatwave with no food and came out smiling and the bloke I bought them from said he has had some in transit for 8 weeks before and they were still fine. I would reccomend them for something rare that could be posted long distance. Obviously it's all personal choice though


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> They seem pretty fragile, more sensitive than any others I've heard of. Worse than the megas apparently lol.





stevepully said:


> Megas are well hardy, mine took 8 days to get here in a heatwave with no food and came out smiling and the bloke I bought them from said he has had some in transit for 8 weeks before and they were still fine. I would reccomend them for something rare that could be posted long distance. Obviously it's all personal choice though


I was thinking of maybe coming for a short holiday there and they accidentally slime into my luggage :whistling2:

Steve may I ask where u got the megas from? (if u want just pm me)


----------



## Malti

this looks like a bargain for you uk people... Giant African Snails With Tank on eBay (end time 01-Jul-10 21:59:06 BST)


----------



## Malti

anyone has this? - How to Care for Your Giant African Land Snail (Your first...series) (Paperback) By (author) Lucie Mann - is it a good book or just basic stuff we cover here?

ps my posts have no edit button? 0_o or it disappears by time?


----------



## echogecko

Malti said:


> anyone has this? - How to Care for Your Giant African Land Snail (Your first...series) (Paperback) By (author) Lucie Mann - is it a good book or just basic stuff we cover here?
> 
> ps my posts have no edit button? 0_o or it disappears by time?


i used to have it but it just covers basics so sold it on ebay after looking through it :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Megas are well hardy, mine took 8 days to get here in a heatwave with no food and came out smiling and the bloke I bought them from said he has had some in transit for 8 weeks before and they were still fine. I would reccomend them for something rare that could be posted long distance. Obviously it's all personal choice though


I want megas xD Seems kind of strange though, you'd think if their that hardy they wouldn'tv be too fussy about conditions for breeding... but clearly they are or they wouldn't be so rare, right? The polyped site still has some... if I hadn't just brought a few tigers, I'd probably be looking to get em lol. 



Malti said:


> I was thinking of maybe coming for a short holiday there and they accidentally slime into my luggage :whistling2:
> 
> Steve may I ask where u got the megas from? (if u want just pm me)


xD do it 

Baby tigers came today     
The seller sent me another tiny baby one because apparently one of them had some shell damage, but it's fully healed... so 3 tigers for £20


----------



## Pleco07

Malti said:


> how long do you reckon tigers of any size would survive in transit?


Ive never heard of tigers being any trouble in transit, providing its next day delivery. Mine are just getting frisky at the moment but if I had some I wouldn't hesitate sending them out even to Malta.


On the L. flammea front, got some ready to go out now. Sent the first lot out today. I will try and get a thread up on classifieds today at some point.


----------



## cloggers

hmmm a fondness of sitting on the cucumber seems to be emerging. they appear to love it though, and the cuttlefish has been nibbled :flrt:


----------



## echogecko

Pleco07 said:


> Ive never heard of tigers being any trouble in transit, providing its next day delivery. Mine are just getting frisky at the moment but if I had some I wouldn't hesitate sending them out even to Malta.
> 
> 
> On the L. flammea front, got some ready to go out now. Sent the first lot out today. I will try and get a thread up on classifieds today at some point.


how much are the flammea? :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

Pleco07 said:


> Ive never heard of tigers being any trouble in transit, providing its next day delivery. Mine are just getting frisky at the moment but if I had some I wouldn't hesitate sending them out even to Malta.
> 
> 
> On the L. flammea front, got some ready to go out now. Sent the first lot out today. I will try and get a thread up on classifieds today at some point.


how much for the L. flammea? and dibs for the tigers then :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> If you sprinkle sunflower seeds in on the coir they will seed and shoot up within a few days if kept damp. snails love nibbling them if they dont you can easily cean them out and throw them away. Also if your worried about added salt etc go to a pet shop or wilkos pet section (thats where I got mine from) They sell huge bags for less than £2. (Its sold as bird food). You could put them in a snail mix but I would reccomend crushing them in a pestle and mortar first.
> Just thought if you have bought them for human consumption they are probably shelled already so probably no need to crush them and I don't know if they will seed. Hope my waffling makes sense


Yeah, it does. But I don't think they're de-shelled. Either way, I always make my snail mix in a pestle and mortar. I'm going to plant some Hosta in there soon!



Malti said:


> its my pleasure to make people laugh  your mum doesn't eat? damn she's a maintenance free woman pity I got a gf already :lol2:
> 
> and cucumber is for the snails...I'll let u have the potato peel, only the rumina eat it :lol2:


Fine!

Oh and as well, I could wangle some Tigers over if you put us up for a holiday? October time do you? :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Oh and as well, I could wangle some Tigers over if you put us up for a holiday? October time do you? :whistling2:


if u wanna come over I could find you accommodation cheap :2thumb: can't offer my room as u'd have trouble with the gf :war::lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> if u wanna come over I could find you accommodation cheap :2thumb: can't offer my room as u'd have trouble with the gf :war::lol2:


Sounds good! I can meet your zoo!
Oh, and you of course... But your animals! And the weather... :notworthy:


----------



## cazzywoo

Hey I want to come on holiday too!!

Got 2 aquatic snails today, I'm pretty sure they are Apple snails. xx


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Malti said:


> anyone has this? - How to Care for Your Giant African Land Snail (Your first...series) (Paperback) By (author) Lucie Mann - is it a good book or just basic stuff we cover here?


It's realllllly basic, all the info in it could be found on any decent web care sheet. 

How long does it take for mites to completely go from snails?? I took my Margies & Tigers off the substrate two nights ago & haven't seen a single mite on them since. How long is a mites life cycle? Could there still be eggs inside the shells waiting to hatch?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Sounds good! I can meet your zoo!
> Oh, and you of course... But your animals! And the weather... :notworthy:





cazzywoo said:


> Hey I want to come on holiday too!!
> 
> Got 2 aquatic snails today, I'm pretty sure they are Apple snails. xx


fee for entrance to the Malti International Zoo is subject to whatever you offer, in "snail money" :lol2:

*well this goes for everyone, if coming to Malta and need a good cheap place, tell me, I'll find something...*


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> It's realllllly basic, all the info in it could be found on any decent web care sheet.
> 
> How long does it take for mites to completely go from snails?? I took my Margies & Tigers off the substrate two nights ago & haven't seen a single mite on them since. How long is a mites life cycle? Could there still be eggs inside the shells waiting to hatch?


not 100% sure but I'd say 3-4 days? read somewhere that the life cycle of the mite takes that time span


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> fee for entrance to the Malti International Zoo is subject to whatever you offer, in "snail money" :lol2:
> 
> *well this goes for everyone, if coming to Malta and need a good cheap place, tell me, I'll find something...*


I've all ready sent you 10 snails, and I'm about to post off another 10, so I think I'm in tbh...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I've all ready sent you 10 snails, and I'm about to post off another 10, so I think I'm in tbh...


Doesn't want much does she? :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

echogecko said:


> how much are the flammea? :whistling2:





Malti said:


> how much for the L. flammea? and dibs for the tigers then :mf_dribble:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/540577-limicolaria-flammea-snails-sale.html


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/540577-limicolaria-flammea-snails-sale.html


Very nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I've all ready sent you 10 snails, and I'm about to post off another 10, so I think I'm in tbh...



sure that gets you in...through the first door :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Doesn't want much does she? :lol2:


No, I simply want to go to Malta on a holiday and see his animals (some which he wont be getting back) I don't think it's much to ask :whistling2:



Malti said:


> sure that gets you in...through the first door :lol2:


 And what is behind the first door?
So it's 10 snails per door, depending on rarity yes? I might bring you some Retics if mine lay, or maybe some Tigers if they lay...

How far do I get now?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> No, I simply want to go to Malta on a holiday and see his animals (*some which he wont be getting back*you can take my 2 bros, mum and dad... :lol2 I don't think it's much to ask :whistling2:
> 
> 
> And what is behind the first door?
> So it's 10 snails per door, depending on rarity yes? I might bring you some Retics if mine lay, or maybe some Tigers if they lay...
> 
> How far do I get now?


behind the first door there's another, retics give u 1 1/2 (got 5 sub-adults :Na_Na_Na_Na: ), L. flammea give u 2 1/2, tigers and megas give you between 3-6 doors...depending on size :lol2:

*orders about 200 doors before Lee comes over* :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> behind the first door there's another, retics give u 1 1/2 (got 5 sub-adults :Na_Na_Na_Na: ), L. flammea give u 2 1/2, tigers and megas give you between 3-6 doors...depending on size :lol2:
> 
> *orders about 200 doors before Lee comes over* :lol2:


 Drats.

Brothers, they sound good. Do they smell? How old are they and what do they look like? LOL!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Drats.
> *
> Brothers, they sound good. Do they smell? How old are they and what do they look like?* LOL!


This thread just got kinky. :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> This thread just got kinky. :lol2:


I want to know what condition the livestock will be in before I collect :lol2:

They'll be personal slaves, I can't have smelly slaves.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Drats.
> 
> Brothers, they sound good. Do they smell? How old are they and what do they look like? LOL!





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> This thread just got kinky. :lol2:





Lee2211 said:


> I want to know what condition the livestock will be in before I collect :lol2:
> 
> They'll be personal slaves, I can't have smelly slaves.


one's 21 and other's 14...only the lil one is free to a good home :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> one's 21 and other's 14...only the lil one is free to a good home :lol2:


 Is he any good at cleaning? :2thumb:


----------



## echogecko

finally counted my sublina octana's yesterday. started with 3 adults, 1 adult disappeared (possibly thrown away on food!) and now got 32 of them and more eggs laid this morning! they certainly know how to breed :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> finally counted my sublina octana's yesterday. started with 3 adults, 1 adult disappeared (possibly thrown away on food!) and now got 32 of them and more eggs laid this morning! they certainly know how to breed :lol2:


 Oh no! How big are the adults?


----------



## Brett

ok so my gals are breeding like crazy for the last week atleast they have been doing the do :lol2: wouldnt they stop if it was already pregnant ?


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> Oh no! How big are the adults?


the 2 adults measure a massive 2cm! :lol2:
the newly hatched are just smaller than a mm but grow quite quickly :gasp:


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> the 2 adults measure a massive 2cm! :lol2:
> the newly hatched are just smaller than a mm but grow quite quickly :gasp:


 2cm ? and they breed at that size ?


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> 2cm ? and they breed at that size ?


yea, thats full grown size.

proper spelling of name is subulina octona


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> ok so my gals are breeding like crazy for the last week atleast they have been doing the do :lol2: wouldnt they stop if it was already pregnant ?


Not neccesarily. They only need to breed once in a year to produce many batches of eggs. So they tend to transfer as much sperm as possible so they can retain it untill it suits them.



I'm so bored. My mums gone to London for the day, and I'm on my own doing HW and cleaning! GRRR!
So I'm watching Shrek 2.
At least I haven't got any more exams to do :whistling2:


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Not neccesarily. They only need to breed once in a year to produce many batches of eggs. So they tend to transfer as much sperm as possible so they can retain it untill it suits them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so bored. My mums gone to London for the day, and I'm on my own doing HW and cleaning! GRRR!
> So I'm watching Shrek 2.
> At least I haven't got any more exams to do :whistling2:


 :lol2: sounds fun so they just breed and breed then stop for ages ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> :lol2: sounds fun so they just breed and breed then stop for ages ?


Yep, depends on how often they lay.
If they lay often, they're happy, and they'll mate more often than if they layed say once every 3-4 months.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> I'm so bored. My mums gone to London for the day, and I'm on my own doing HW and cleaning! GRRR!
> So I'm watching Shrek 2.
> At least I haven't got any more exams to do :whistling2:


ugh my dad and brother have been building a castle :neutral: so i've been sat doing nothing all day
i cant remember shrek two :hmm: i may have to dig it out
but i have no hmwk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> ugh my dad and brother have been building a castle :neutral: so i've been sat doing nothing all day
> i cant remember shrek two :hmm: i may have to dig it out
> but i have no hmwk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A castle?

It's the one were Shrek goes to Far Far Away, and Prince Charming tries to make Fiona fall in love with him.

No homework! And why not! :whip:


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> A castle?
> 
> It's the one were Shrek goes to Far Far Away, and Prince Charming tries to make Fiona fall in love with him.
> 
> No homework! And why not! :whip:


for his history project, they've gotta build a castle 
oh i remember that one know

dunno they just aint given us hmwk, they now theres probally no point, we've only got two-three weeks left and no one will do it, and we've just finshed a load of exams so there letting us chill : victory:
what year you in?


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> for his history project, they've gotta build a castle
> oh i remember that one know
> 
> dunno they just aint given us hmwk, they now theres probally no point, we've only got two-three weeks left and no one will do it, and we've just finshed a load of exams so there letting us chill : victory:
> what year you in?


8
I've done my maths exams, and most of my sciences. Only got one left to go.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> 8
> I've done my maths exams, and most of my sciences. Only got one left to go.


ahh so your going into year nine this september?
so your last one is science now?

i'm going into year 11 in september, half way through my GCSE's no more till november then it starts all over again


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> 8
> I've done my maths exams, and most of my sciences. Only got one left to go.





cloggers said:


> ahh so your going into year nine this september?
> so your last one is science now?
> 
> i'm going into year 11 in september, half way through my GCSE's no more till november then it starts all over again


Trust me, you guys got it easy for now. 
Wait till you start A levels. That shizz is hard. :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> ahh so your going into year nine this september?
> so your last one is science now?
> 
> i'm going into year 11 in september, half way through my GCSE's no more till november then it starts all over again


Yep, it's biology. Classification, and the 6 kingdoms.


TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Trust me, you guys got it easy for now.
> Wait till you start A levels. That shizz is hard. :lol2:


Nah, it'll be fine. I'm going into year 9, and I'm taking a course which means I'll be doing work to prepare me for my A levels, so I'll be take 3 science GSCEs in year 10 and 2 A levels in year 11.
My teacher said I could easily get an A.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> Yep, it's biology. Classification, and the 6 kingdoms.
> 
> Nah, it'll be fine. I'm going into year 9, and I'm taking a course which means I'll be doing work to prepare me for my A levels, so I'll be take 3 science GSCEs in year 10 and 2 A levels in year 11.
> My teacher said I could easily get an A.


ok that confused me :S, what options did you take?


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> ok that confused me :S, what options did you take?


Haha!

I don't take my options 'til May next year. But I get offered a "Triple Science" course, which means I do 3 seperate GCSEs and I do A level type work earlier than usual. 
But I know what options I'm going to take.
What ones have you taken?


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> Haha!
> 
> I don't take my options 'til May next year. But I get offered a "Triple Science" course, which means I do 3 seperate GCSEs and I do A level type work earlier than usual.
> But I know what options I'm going to take.
> What ones have you taken?


 
ohhhh ignore me i've put you a year ahead :blush:
i'm doing triple science, i've completed biology, and half way through physics and chemistry, its alright, could be better though 

i took history, geography and woodwork. we only get to pick three since we take seven compulsory subjects.
what dya want to take?


----------



## Lee2211

Achatina Achatina african giant land snail (A PAIR) on eBay (end time 10-Jul-10 15:04:38 BST)

Tigers? They look like Fuli to me :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> ohhhh ignore me i've put you a year ahead :blush:
> i'm doing triple science, i've completed biology, and half way through physics and chemistry, its alright, could be better though
> 
> i took history, geography and woodwork. we only get to pick three since we take seven compulsory subjects.
> what dya want to take?


I think we get 4, it's compulsory to take PE, ICT, RE, English, Maths and Science.

I'm taking History, Geography, French, poss Spanish.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> I think we get 4, it's compulsory to take PE, ICT, RE, English, Maths and Science.
> 
> I'm taking History, Geography, French, poss Spanish.


we take all those subjects and Citizenship :yeahright:

french and spanish, brave you, i hate languages, i want to know them but learning them takes forever :lol2:

i'm guessing since you take RE your at a faith school? not many state schools do it


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> we take all those subjects and Citizenship :yeahright:
> 
> french and spanish, brave you, i hate languages, i want to know them but learning them takes forever :lol2:
> 
> i'm guessing since you take RE your at a faith school? not many state schools do it


Nope. I'm not religous so to speak. I believe mainly in Karma and buddhism but I don't really practice it.
We don't really learn about religions though tbh... 
No it's compulsary to take RE, but you do a longer course if you want to take a proper GCSE.
I think we have to take PSHE, but I'm not sure.

Well, it's either languages or art, and I love art, but I refuse to do art under pressure. It's a free flowing thing, in representation of the mind state of the artist. Pressure produces bad art.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> Nope. I'm not religous so to speak. I believe mainly in Karma and buddhism but I don't really practice it.
> We don't really learn about religions though tbh...
> No it's compulsary to take RE, but you do a longer course if you want to take a proper GCSE.
> I think we have to take PSHE, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Well, it's either languages or art, and I love art, but I refuse to do art under pressure. It's a free flowing thing, in representation of the mind state of the artist. Pressure produces bad art.


i go to a catholic school
i'm not religious at all, i probally would of been if not forced into it, but i'm into all inner peace and stuff

i get what you mean about Art though, several of my friends all took it, and its put them right of art, theres so many deadlines and stuff.
oh and you have to like history to even contemplate taking it, thats the only way i'm getting through the subject, because i like it : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> i go to a catholic school
> i'm not religious at all, i probally would of been if not forced into it, but i'm into all inner peace and stuff
> 
> i get what you mean about Art though, several of my friends all took it, and its put them right of art, theres so many deadlines and stuff.
> oh and you have to like history to even contemplate taking it, thats the only way i'm getting through the subject, because i like it : victory:


I love History. It's fascinating.
I don't like Geography, but it'll be useful.

Gods are great. I don't believe they exist, but if you don't believe in something then you go mad.

Art helps me. Especially with my anger (quite bad), and I couldn't handle the pressure. I would go stark raving mad! 
It's also quite hard work, my step-sister is doing it because she though it would be the cop out option. Oh and she learnt her lesson LOL! And with all the stuff I'm trying to acheive, it would inconceivable to think I would even have an eighth of the time to give to the art work that I should.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> I love History. It's fascinating.
> I don't like Geography, but it'll be useful.
> 
> Gods are great. I don't believe they exist, but if you don't believe in something then you go mad.
> 
> Art helps me. Especially with my anger (quite bad), and I couldn't handle the pressure. I would go stark raving mad!
> It's also quite hard work, my step-sister is doing it because she though it would be the cop out option. Oh and she learnt her lesson LOL! And with all the stuff I'm trying to acheive, it would inconceivable to think I would even have an eighth of the time to give to the art work that I should.


i enjoy geography, thought it'd be crap but pretty good actually, and i get on really well with my teacher so that helps out.

i prefer to think of greek, roman or norse Gods, i dont believe one god could do everything. yeah you need something to focus on

never been very good at art lol, but i'll go on walks to the beach and along footpaths and stuff, really relaxing especially if its cold and stuff.

you dont wanna pile to much work up though, you need some kind of release : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> i enjoy geography, thought it'd be crap but pretty good actually, and i get on really well with my teacher so that helps out.
> 
> i prefer to think of greek, roman or norse Gods, i dont believe one god could do everything. yeah you need something to focus on
> 
> never been very good at art lol, but i'll go on walks to the beach and along footpaths and stuff, really relaxing especially if its cold and stuff.
> 
> you dont wanna pile to much work up though, you need some kind of release : victory:


That makes sense, Rome has way to many gods to even comprehend LOL, but I get what you mean.

I have good days and bad days, I'm best at copying pictures though, as opposed to drawing them from memory. 

There's this lovely little place, where I take my dog for a walk, a really long footpath that leads to a bridge over a stream. It tumbles over some rocks and the trees all bend in towards the middle, just over the top of the stream. It's really peaceful, with all sorts of wild life.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> That makes sense, Rome has way to many gods to even comprehend LOL, but I get what you mean.
> 
> I have good days and bad days, I'm best at copying pictures though, as opposed to drawing them from memory.
> 
> There's this lovely little place, where I take my dog for a walk, a really long footpath that leads to a bridge over a stream. It tumbles over some rocks and the trees all bend in towards the middle, just over the top of the stream. It's really peaceful, with all sorts of wild life.


yeah wayy to many gods :lol2:
i cant draw straight off, i deffinetly need pictures and then im still not very good 

theres a few good places for walking round here, were going to a waterfall walk in the holidays,and we're climbing pendle hill again this year, so should be fun


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Need I remind you all this is the SNAIL thread?!?!?!?!?!?!

:lol2:

Iv officially have 5 Tigers


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Need I remind you all this is the SNAIL thread?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Iv officially have 5 Tigers


 
i was thinking the same. it had been quiet all day and then not a snail mentioned :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Right, it's been officially EONS since I was last here. Again :blush:

How is everyone? I'm excited, I have babies from my Jadatzis! :2thumb: First clutch, seems so far to be a decent hatch rate, and I have lots of little albino babies in there along with dark skinned ones. Oh yeah! 

Edit: Oh yeah, and the few babies I kept back from my Rodatzis are growing up with plain yellow shells  Loving the yellow shells :flrt:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Need I remind you all this is the SNAIL thread?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Iv officially have 5 Tigers





echogecko said:


> i was thinking the same. it had been quiet all day and then not a snail mentioned :lol2:


I posted something snail related not to far back. A page and bit at least, not my fault you didn't bother reading it :whistling2:



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Right, it's been officially EONS since I was last here. Again :blush:
> 
> How is everyone? I'm excited, I have babies from my Jadatzis! :2thumb: First clutch, seems so far to be a decent hatch rate, and I have lots of little albino babies in there along with dark skinned ones. Oh yeah!
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and the few babies I kept back from my Rodatzis are growing up with plain yellow shells  Loving the yellow shells :flrt:


Hi Dawn! Where've you been?
How are you?

I'm good, I'm getting some Tigers soon.
Did a little rescue mission and have about 40 still left to go (A.Fuli)
I'm keeping some, Borris, is 6", and the rest are still growing.
Got me some Retics, love them!

That's about it.


----------



## Lee2211

Lee2211 said:


> Achatina Achatina african giant land snail (A PAIR) on eBay (end time 10-Jul-10 15:04:38 BST)
> 
> Tigers? They don't look quite right to me :whistling2:


Just incase you missed it!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I'm fine ta  Just been really busy with work and keeping my house and beasts up to my exceptionally high standards :lol2:

Totally off topic, but I recently got a pair of spotted salamanders too, so it's all going on


----------



## Lee2211

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'm fine ta  Just been really busy with work and keeping my house and beasts up to my exceptionally high standards :lol2:
> 
> Totally off topic, but I recently got a pair of spotted salamanders too, so it's all going on


Aw bless, how many snails have you got now?

Ooh, they sound cool. Let me just google up a pic...

(BTW, don't let the topic police here you talking about anything but snails...:whistling2

ETA: wow they look awesome,
adnd YAY! 800th post!!


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> Achatina Achatina african giant land snail (A PAIR) on eBay (end time 10-Jul-10 15:04:38 BST)
> 
> Tigers? They look like Fuli to me :whistling2:


The shell *looks* like it may be starting to get a gold-ish colour to it, but I dont know. I have emailed the seller to ask for photos of the tail and the columella.
Quite worryingly they are offering them as 2nd class post only...........


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> The shell *looks* like it may be starting to get a gold-ish colour to it, but I dont know. I have emailed the seller to ask for photos of the tail and the columella.
> Quite worryingly they are offering them as 2nd class post only...........


 
I didn't read that bit... tis a bit worrying, I mean I would only post Tigers RMSD, not even 1st class.
6-8 working days :O
His spelling leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## Lee2211

Just thought I'd add,
I bought 2 130L RUBs yesterday, only £20!
I'll get the link if anyone's interested...

The tubs themselves: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90102971
The lids: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90110301

Not a bad price me thinks.


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> Just incase you missed it!


no i hadn't seen that but i'd seen the snails on ebay and thought they looked a bit dark :whistling2:


----------



## cazzywoo

We'll just have to wait and see when they reply with the additional pics I've asked for. Hope they are genuinely Tigers and that nobody will get conned.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I cant believe there's _any_ bids, considering it's 2nd class post...

And their 'strong healthy shells' clearly haven't always been. No mention of the damage in the pic, and is that a line of poor shell growth in the first pic? Bit blurry so I'm not sure.


----------



## echogecko

[/B][/B]


AnythingWithAShell said:


> I cant believe there's _any_ bids, considering it's 2nd class post...
> 
> And their *'strong healthy shells'* clearly haven't always been. No mention of the damage in the pic, and is that a line of poor shell growth in the first pic? Bit blurry so I'm not sure.


thought that myself with the obvious shell damage on pic 2 & 3:whistling2:


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> thought that myself with the obvious shell damage on pic 2 & 3:whistling2:


 were is this id like to see :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

ok i got given 3 gals adults and all 3 of them have like a rough line across there shell what is this ? could it be because the person who had them before wasnt feeding them properly or didnt provide a cuttlefish ?


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> were is this id like to see :2thumb:


 
Achatina Achatina african giant land snail (A PAIR) on eBay (end time 10-Jul-10 15:04:38 BST)
pics 2 and 3 you can see where the shell has been damaged at some point. on pic 2 it seems to go across the top of the shell aswell


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> Achatina Achatina african giant land snail (A PAIR) on eBay (end time 10-Jul-10 15:04:38 BST)
> pics 2 and 3 you can see where the shell has been damaged at some point. on pic 2 it seems to go across the top of the shell aswell


 yeh does look like there shell has been damaged doesnt it


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> ok i got given 3 gals adults and all 3 of them have like a rough line across there shell what is this ? could it be because the person who had them before wasnt feeding them properly or didnt provide a cuttlefish ?


could be shell damage where they have been dropped or fell onto something in the enclosure. someone else will probably have a better idea, you got any pics?


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> could be shell damage where they have been dropped or fell onto something in the enclosure. someone else will probably have a better idea, you got any pics?


 it doesnt look like the shell damage on those pics its like a dry flakey line


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> it doesnt look like the shell damage on those pics its like a dry flakey line


could be where the new growth has been damaged during its life. i've got a fulica that came to me like that and wondering what it is myself. hopefully someone else will be along to tell us soon :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> could be where the new growth has been damaged during its life. i've got a fulica that came to me like that and wondering what it is myself. hopefully someone else will be along to tell us soon :2thumb:


 yeh hopefully there ok tho doesnt seem to bother them eating and breeding like mad :no1:


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> yeh hopefully there ok tho doesnt seem to bother them eating and breeding like mad :no1:


mines fine. bout half of the shell is like it and then the new growth is fine so could be lack of calcium i suppose. wish they could talk at times to tell us stuff like this :lol2:


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> mines fine. bout half of the shell is like it and then the new growth is fine so could be lack of calcium i suppose. wish they could talk at times to tell us stuff like this :lol2:


 :lol2: yeh would be cool :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I cant believe there's _any_ bids, considering it's 2nd class post...
> 
> And their 'strong healthy shells' clearly haven't always been. No mention of the damage in the pic, and is that a line of poor shell growth in the first pic? Bit blurry so I'm not sure.


 
Yeah, it's where the snail has been rasping at itself, a couple of mine are like that.

As for the flakey line, I reckon it's probably where the snail hasn't been able to grow properly for a period, my retics have this a bit, and it just seems to be where a layer of the shell hasn't been able to grow, so it started again, and then carried on.

BTW guys, PetSnails Forum - Snail Convention
We need lots of help organising this, any input, opinions, volunteers would be greatly appreciated. It's a good opurtunity, please don't miss it. It can't happen with out your help, I've posted this on SS to, so if you're a member then you can see it. 
Just become a member and help out, it's a great idea and we just need some careful organising, which to be fair, isn't going to well.


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, it's where the snail has been rasping at itself, a couple of mine are like that.
> 
> As for the flakey line, I reckon it's probably where the snail hasn't been able to grow properly for a period, my retics have this a bit, and it just seems to be where a layer of the shell hasn't been able to grow, so it started again, and then carried on.
> 
> BTW guys, PetSnails Forum - Snail Convention
> We need lots of help organising this, any input, opinions, volunteers would be greatly appreciated. It's a good opurtunity, please don't miss it. It can't happen with out your help, I've posted this on SS to, so if you're a member then you can see it.
> Just become a member and help out, it's a great idea and we just need some careful organising, which to be fair, isn't going to well.


 id be happy to help what do you want me to do ?


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> id be happy to help what do you want me to do ?


Join up, go on the thread.
You can volunteer to organise a meet-up in your area, or you could help some of the other guys organise things.
I've put my self forward for east anglia, but they said they'd rather an adult did it.
Just, do whatever you want to help


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> Join up, go on the thread.
> You can volunteer to organise a meet-up in your area, or you could help some of the other guys organise things.
> I've put my self forward for east anglia, but they said they'd rather an adult did it.
> Just, do whatever you want to help


 ok will do


----------



## Lee2211

Brett said:


> ok will do


 That's great.
Thanks XD


----------



## Brett

Lee2211 said:


> That's great.
> Thanks XD


 no props : victory:


----------



## cazzywoo

Have heard back from the woman about the tigers on ebay, she said her daughter normally takes the photos but she is away on holiday at the moment, and this woman is out until this evening, so she will attempt to take the pictures herself when she gets ome x


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Have heard back from the woman about the tigers on ebay, she said her daughter normally takes the photos but she is away on holiday at the moment, and this woman is out until this evening, so she will attempt to take the pictures herself when she gets ome x


That's good.
I hope they're Tigers, because let's face it, if she thinks they're Tigers and they aren't she isn't looking after them properly.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Is he any good at cleaning? :2thumb:


yep :lol2:



Brett said:


> ok so my gals are breeding like crazy for the last week atleast they have been doing the do :lol2: wouldnt they stop if it was already pregnant ?


stop dropping your blue pills in the tank!



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Trust me, you guys got it easy for now.
> Wait till you start A levels. That shizz is hard. :lol2:


wait till u start uni :2wallbang:


----------



## cazzywoo

Hey Malti!


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> yep :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dropping your blue pills in the tank!
> 
> 
> 
> wait till u start uni :2wallbang:


I'll take him!

Don't complain, stop being negative!
Uni is great, you get to do new stuff. You become a grown up!

Anyways, I PMed someone about those Tigers, and they are. Because they're young they haven't got their stripes yet and they're a breed of Tigers that isn't very stripey.


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Need I remind you all this is the SNAIL thread?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Iv officially have 5 Tigers


lucky b******d! lol



Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, it's where the snail has been rasping at itself, a couple of mine are like that.
> 
> As for the flakey line, I reckon it's probably where the snail hasn't been able to grow properly for a period, my retics have this a bit, and it just seems to be where a layer of the shell hasn't been able to grow, so it started again, and then carried on.
> 
> BTW guys, PetSnails Forum - Snail Convention
> We need lots of help organising this, any input, opinions, volunteers would be greatly appreciated. It's a good opurtunity, please don't miss it. It can't happen with out your help, I've posted this on SS to, so if you're a member then you can see it.
> Just become a member and help out, it's a great idea and we just need some careful organising, which to be fair, isn't going to well.



I'll do a meeting on my own


----------



## Malti

cazzywoo said:


> Hey Malti!


hey cazzy 

how's u? I'm swamped with work and stuf



Lee2211 said:


> I'll take him!
> 
> Don't complain, stop being negative!
> Uni is great, you get to do new stuff. You become a grown up!
> 
> Anyways, I PMed someone about those Tigers, and they are. Because they're young they haven't got their stripes yet and they're a breed of Tigers that isn't very stripey.


you get to slave around etc...:lol2:

think I'll try bidding :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> lucky b******d! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a meeting on my own


Come on holiday to England!
Or, when I come to Malta, we shall have a meeting! It'll be better than everyone elses.


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> hey cazzy
> 
> how's u? I'm swamped with work and stuf
> 
> 
> 
> you get to slave around etc...:lol2:
> 
> think I'll try bidding :whistling2:


I think you should 

Right peoples, I'm off. There's a strawberry cheesecake with my name on it!


----------



## cazzywoo

Mmmm Strawberry Cheesecake - jealous!!


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Come on holiday to England!
> Or, when I come to Malta, we shall have a meeting! It'll be better than everyone elses.


can't cause of work/financial situation...

sure meeting sounds great :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

bah this thread always confuses me so much... 



Malti said:


> yep
> 
> 
> wait till u start uni :2wallbang:


I am not looking forward to that bit lol. I'm supposed to be going next year (not sure what'll happen with the horde if I do) buuuuuuut pretty sure my grades at A2 will be terrible... had some pretty terrible tutors in the last year.... "um... yes... this... um... well... when the (insert chemistry word here) starts, the... um... "thing" becomes... (insert another word) ... " 

(Someone in the class) "Um, actually mary... it doesn't, it... (insert correct explanation) 

"oh, yes... um... right... well, theres that... lets move on" 

All year. Such fun. :censor:

Chemistry at master level... bluegh xD 



Lee2211 said:


> I'll take him!
> 
> Don't complain, stop being negative!
> Uni is great, you get to do new stuff. You become a grown up!
> 
> Anyways, I PMed someone about those Tigers, and they are. Because they're young they haven't got their stripes yet and they're a breed of Tigers that isn't very stripey.


See above xD if your doing something serious, uni is plain hard... know a few people going into second year now... they've done nothing but study for the whole year... 



Malti said:


> lucky b******d! lol
> 
> I'll do a meeting on my own


:Na_Na_Na_Na: xD 

Didn't see the link, sorry lol.

A south east one would be good  could do with somewhere to get more snails that isnt the interweb xD


----------



## Malti




----------



## echogecko

Malti said:


> image


thinking that myself. :lol2:
found a batch of eggs in my fulica tank this morning but didn't think they were big enough to breed yety :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

echogecko said:


> thinking that myself. :lol2:
> found a batch of eggs in my fulica tank this morning but didn't think they were big enough to breed yety :whistling2:


:2thumb: no breeding yet here but I saw some XXX action by my retics


----------



## cloggers

how big do GALS have to be to breed, the beasties are deffinetly up to something.
Big one was sat on little ones shell, and now their very close together, practically sat on each other :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

when they're 6-9months old.
They're probably just courting, trust me, you'll know when they're breeding. The love dart is released, and they stick out their bits, and get straigth down to it.

Sorry Malti, I've been busy busy busy.
And I'm now going to have to leave you all again!

Byesy bye!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'M BACK xD 

Spent last night with the OH, so wasn't going to be here  
And been very very busy lol. I has more snails... again!!! 

Another 2 ovum's, 2 immacs, another tiger (5 now!!) and 3 newts


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Ok guys....I may or may not have a problem...

Yesterday I gave my newest batch of baby fulica some cruched up Hemp seed, now I know that it's supposed to worm them...but now I have little teeny tiny white worms in the tank hanging around the snail crap.....Is worming snails like worming puppies, in that it gets rid of the worms naturally living in their gut??? Or do I have a problem?

& how do I get rid of the sods now?


----------



## amylls

Snails need wormed??


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Ok guys....I may or may not have a problem...
> 
> Yesterday I gave my newest batch of baby fulica some cruched up Hemp seed, now I know that it's supposed to worm them...but now I have little teeny tiny white worms in the tank hanging around the snail crap.....Is worming snails like worming puppies, in that it gets rid of the worms naturally living in their gut??? Or do I have a problem?
> 
> & how do I get rid of the sods now?





amylls said:


> Snails need wormed??


Yes they need worming, but the worms don't live in their guts (do they?)
I always thought worming was to stop nematodes, which expell snails from their shell.
Do hemp seeds worm as well? I thought it was just pumpkin seeds?



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'M BACK xD
> 
> Spent last night with the OH, so wasn't going to be here
> And been very very busy lol. I has more snails... again!!!
> 
> Another 2 ovum's, 2 immacs, another tiger (5 now!!) and 3 newts


What type of immacs? *cough* pictures *cough*


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

"pink lipped snails" apparently - thats what they were sold as.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Lee2211 said:


> Yes they need worming, but the worms don't live in their guts (do they?)
> I always thought worming was to stop nematodes, which expell snails from their shell.
> Do hemp seeds worm as well? I thought it was just pumpkin seeds?


I have no idea where the worms live - I assumed it was in their gut because thats where the hemp would get to? & the fact that the worms are all around the crap??
I always thought hemp wormed & pumpkin didn't? Or maybe they both do

So no one else has ever had this? 

In other news, I'm a plonker. I started cleaning out the tank, to get rid of as many worms as I could, & noticed all these little white things moving around, I though 'oh crap, mites' & was just about to start doing a total substrate change, when my Mum comes in & says 'I thought those woodlice were meant to clean the soil now?'
Yes, the 'mites' were baby woodlice :blush: At least they're breeding in there though! :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> "pink lipped snails" apparently - thats what they were sold as.


Were they from someone called Rosanna?
With a few numbers in front and behind?


----------



## amylls

Well thats lucky i mixed a pumpkin/hemp/flax/sunflower seed mix into their coir the other day so i guess they have been wormed now! How often should that be done?
An i have seen little wormy things before but only on dead eggs.


----------



## stevepully

Hi everyone, Not been on for ages but just thought I'd announce that my Rummina Decollata have laid eggs: victory:
Also I'm going away for three weeks so I'm sure I will have loads of pages on this thread to read and catch up on when I return. 
It will be the first time I have left my snails long term. My GF is looking after them while I'm away, I trust her with them but can't help being a bit cautious about leaving them!
Anyhow peeps take care of your snails and I will catch up in a few weeks. 

P.S. If anyone sees any hemiplectas for sale for less than a fiver each when Im gone can someone buy them on my behalf and I'll pay them back when I get home:whistling2::lol2:
Was worth a try !!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Were they from someone called Rosanna?
> With a few numbers in front and behind?


No idea, got em on ebay. Though shes offered me some too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Hi everyone, Not been on for ages but just thought I'd announce that my Rummina Decollata have laid eggs: victory:
> Also I'm going away for three weeks so I'm sure I will have loads of pages on this thread to read and catch up on when I return.
> It will be the first time I have left my snails long term. My GF is looking after them while I'm away, I trust her with them but can't help being a bit cautious about leaving them!
> Anyhow peeps take care of your snails and I will catch up in a few weeks.
> 
> P.S. If anyone sees any hemiplectas for sale for less than a fiver each when Im gone can someone buy them on my behalf and I'll pay them back when I get home:whistling2::lol2:
> Was worth a try !!


If you like, can do xD 
and if you don't want em, I'll just have to keep them for myself :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No idea, got em on ebay. Though shes offered me some too :whistling2::lol2:


 I wouldn't buy from her if I were you!

Amyll - I tend to feed them the pumpkin seeds. I have a feeding routine which means they get a seed mix about once a week.
It goes: Veggies Monday-Friday
Dog Biccies Saturday
Seed Mix Sunday
A bit sad I know, but it helps XD

Oh and, Hi Steve, bye Steve.


----------



## Malti

stevepully said:


> Hi everyone, Not been on for ages but just thought I'd announce that my Rummina Decollata have laid eggs: victory:
> Also I'm going away for three weeks so I'm sure I will have loads of pages on this thread to read and catch up on when I return.
> It will be the first time I have left my snails long term. My GF is looking after them while I'm away, I trust her with them but can't help being a bit cautious about leaving them!
> Anyhow peeps take care of your snails and I will catch up in a few weeks.
> 
> P.S. If anyone sees any hemiplectas for sale for less than a fiver each when Im gone can someone buy them on my behalf and I'll pay them back when I get home:whistling2::lol2:
> Was worth a try !!


would do but most don't post overseas....and then would be very diffucult for me to send over :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> *I wouldn't buy from her if I were you!*
> 
> Amyll - I tend to feed them the pumpkin seeds. I have a feeding routine which means they get a seed mix about once a week.
> It goes: Veggies Monday-Friday
> Dog Biccies Saturday
> Seed Mix Sunday
> A bit sad I know, but it helps XD
> 
> Oh and, Hi Steve, bye Steve.


whats wrong with hers? seen a few different ones she's been selling. 

anyone seen the newly listed snails? listed as wild???
this is one of the listings http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200493235883&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> whats wrong with hers? seen a few different ones she's been selling.
> 
> anyone seen the newly listed snails? listed as wild???


I know many people who've had bad dealings with her selling snail of there's on, getting them cheap and selling for higher amounts of money, just for profit and at the expense of the snails welfare.
You don't have to listen to me, it's just a warning, but I know I wont be buying from her anytime soon.


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> I know many people who've had bad dealings with her selling snail of there's on, getting them cheap and selling for higher amounts of money, just for profit and at the expense of the snails welfare.
> You don't have to listen to me, it's just a warning, but I know I wont be buying from her anytime soon.


oh i see. theres alot of that happening on there with alsorts of things. i only buy to keep:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> whats wrong with hers? seen a few different ones she's been selling.
> 
> anyone seen the newly listed snails? listed as wild???
> this is one of the listings WILD GIANT AFRICAN LAND ALBINO SNAILS on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 13:33:57 BST)


Someone clearly doesn't have a clue... "wild" ?? What is that supposed to even mean?! :lol2:



Lee2211 said:


> I know many people who've had bad dealings with her selling snail of there's on, getting them cheap and selling for higher amounts of money, just for profit and at the expense of the snails welfare.
> You don't have to listen to me, it's just a warning, but I know I wont be buying from her anytime soon.


Ah, fair enough, well, never got the reply anyway, so meh lol.


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> I know many people who've had bad dealings with her selling snail of there's on, getting them cheap and selling for higher amounts of money, just for profit and at the expense of the snails welfare.
> You don't have to listen to me, it's just a warning, but I know I wont be buying from her anytime soon.



I've seen her ads on petsnails, asking for lots of different species as she's apparently writing a book on snails so needs lots of them, but then I've seen other ads of hers elsewhere, selling them!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

cazzywoo said:


> I've seen her ads on petsnails, asking for lots of different species as she's apparently writing a book on snails so needs lots of them, but then I've seen other ads of hers elsewhere, selling them!


I'd seriously love to write a proper book on pet snail care - thing is, where do you even start??


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I'd seriously love to write a proper book on pet snail care - thing is, where do you even start??


The basics  
then build into it, species specifics, then heath, species health specifics, breeding general, breeding specifics, then probably a bit on genetics :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I'd seriously love to write a proper book on pet snail care - thing is, where do you even start??





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The basics
> then build into it, species specifics, then heath, species health specifics, breeding general, breeding specifics, then probably a bit on genetics :whistling2:



what MN said...and we could always chip in/edit it for you


----------



## Lee2211

Yep. I don't believe a word of it. 
Personally I think that you should only write a book if you know what you're talking about, or seriously research first. But that's just my opinion.

It's a great idea COG! I think you should do it :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> what MN said...and we could always chip in/edit it for you





Lee2211 said:


> Yep. I don't believe a word of it.
> Personally I think that you should only write a book if you know what you're talking about, or seriously research first. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> It's a great idea COG! I think you should do it :2thumb:


Lol, with Dusk's help on the genetics/breeding parts, we could probably write the best care book to date if we all pitched in :lol2: maybe get in touch with polyped, he'd be a brilliant source if he was willing too.

General outline would be along the lines of: 


intro: outline GAL, definition, misconceptions about the name
Basics: minimum housing needs, substrates, heating, food, water
Basic biology: Shell structure/body form/what's inside the shell
heath: parasites, WC/CB, disease, shell damage, how to help
Species: list of common & not so commonly kept species, split into terrestrial/tree/aquatic snails
Details on each species, (like a profile on each, in serious detail) location, habitat. requirements: temps, housing, feeding (many many pages here lol)
Localities/variants - the differences - i.e margies - ovum/sut/etc & crosses, Tigers - i.e deprevata.
Identification - guide on how to ID any snail - using species list and info in previous sections
Breeding: basics
Breeding: species specifics - time till maturity/breeding age, needs for egg production etc
Breeding: eggs - incubation, what to do with hatchlings
Genetics: "morphs" - albino's - Jades, rodatzi, hameli, the different color forms

It'd be a BIG book xD




I think I may have put too much thought into this... :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol, with Dusk's help on the genetics/breeding parts, we could probably write the best care book to date if we all pitched in :lol2: maybe get in touch with polyped, he'd be a brilliant source if he was willing too.
> 
> General outline would be along the lines of:
> 
> 
> intro: outline GAL, definition, misconceptions about the name
> Basics: minimum housing needs, substrates, heating, food, water
> Basic biology: Shell structure/body form/what's inside the shell
> hea*l*th: parasites, WC/CB, disease, shell damage, how to help
> Species: list of common & not so commonly kept species, split into terrestrial/tree/aquatic snails
> Details on each species, (like a profile on each, in serious detail) location, habitat. requirements: temps, housing, feeding (many many pages here lol)
> Localities/variants - the differences - i.e margies - ovum/sut/etc & crosses, Tigers - i.e deprevata.
> Identification - guide on how to ID any snail - using species list and info in previous sections
> Breeding: basics
> Breeding: species specifics - time till maturity/breeding age, needs for egg production etc
> Breeding: eggs - incubation, what to do with hatchlings
> Genetics: "morphs" - albino's - Jades, rodatzi, *hamilei*, the different color forms
> 
> It'd be a BIG book xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have put too much thought into this... :whistling2:



I already started editing :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> I already started editing :whistling2:


 :lol2:

I think it's great idea.
I think if we all write bits that we know about then we can swap them over to other people, they edit it, and so on.
I'm better at writing articles. But I'm willing to give anything a go.

But I do volunteer CoinOperatedGirl to do about aquatic snails :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Oh shhhh lol.



Malti said:


> I already started editing :whistling2:


Shotgun the major writting parts lol.


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh shhhh lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun the major writing parts lol.


anytime anyone wants to start, I'll check grammar if wanted...





ps edited you again :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Bahh!!! Im on my phone at work, thats my excuse and im sticking to it xD


----------



## Malti

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Bahh!!! Im on my phone at work, thats my excuse and im sticking to it xD


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Play nicely boys. 
God this thread is slow today :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

*stamps foot*

:lol2:

I'm off to check the zoo, then go get washed and go out...might still pop in now and then


----------



## Malti

nothing interesting while I ws away?

just gave everyone fresh water + food...

need someone to do my back now...volunteers?


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> nothing interesting while I ws away?
> 
> just gave everyone fresh water + food...
> 
> need someone to do my back now...volunteers?


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


if you mean the back bit...its cause I'm off to shower :lol2:

the everyone bit is my zoo...


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> if you mean the back bit...its cause I'm off to shower :lol2:
> 
> the everyone bit is my zoo...


Ooohh, OK.
Makes sense now.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Ooohh, OK.
> Makes sense now.



does it? :lol2:

I'm out...cya!


----------



## Lee2211

Woo, just won a 26"x11" heat mat for my Tigers for £13.50 incl. p&p.

So happy :2thumb:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Woo, just won a 26"x11" heat mat for my Tigers for £13.50 incl. p&p.
> 
> So happy :2thumb:


cool :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> cool :2thumb:


 Hehe, just need a stat now.

How are the Fulis I sent you getting on?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Hehe, just need a stat now.
> 
> How are the Fulis I sent you getting on?



try these 

Habbistat Temperature thermostat for reptiles on eBay (end time 14-Jul-10 16:55:55 BST)

Microclimate Ministat 100 on/off reptile thermostat on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 17:53:02 BST)

Microclimate Ministat 100 on/off reptile thermostat on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 17:51:05 BST)

T-Rex CobraStat Reptile Thermostat on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 20:41:17 BST)

and the fulis are doing great  just finished chopping some carrots and cabbage for them, then have some watermelon for the afternoon...don't even prepare so much for myself :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Haha!

Thanks, I've got my eye on a couple of dimmers that are cheap as chips, but they've had loads of bids all ready so I'm not holding my breath for them staying cheap.

Thanks for the links, I'll give them a look at. I really want a dimmer as it's for my Tigers and want to make sure it's as accurate as poss.


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Thanks, I've got my eye on a couple of dimmers that are cheap as chips, but they've had loads of bids all ready so I'm not holding my breath for them staying cheap.
> 
> Thanks for the links, I'll give them a look at. I really want a dimmer as it's for my Tigers and want to make sure it's as accurate as poss.


welcome


----------



## Lee2211

Were is everyone.
I'm so_ boooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!! _


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Were is everyone.
> I'm so_ boooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!! _



cleaning snailies, cooking, giving advice, facebooking...I'm a busy man :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

So it seems.
I'm supposed to be going to the beach today, but mum isn't feeling to good so don't think I will


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> So it seems.
> I'm supposed to be going to the beach today, but mum isn't feeling to good so don't think I will


come over here, thinking of going myself, but got to much.

Off to serve lunch....my chicken is almost ready :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> come over here, thinking of going myself, but got to much.
> 
> Off to serve lunch....my chicken is almost ready :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I will when we have enough money!

GRRR! Photobucket keeps buggering up my computer :bash:


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I will when we have enough money!
> 
> GRRR! Photobucket keeps buggering up my computer :bash:


:2thumb:

try using firefox with photobucket...


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> try using firefox with photobucket...


Bah, I gave up!

Caption comp on SS...
I can't bloody think of a funny one!


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> Bah, I gave up!
> 
> Caption comp on SS...
> I can't bloody think of a funny one!


if you could share the pic I'd help :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

omg omg omg omg!!!!
i've got it!!! I've got it!!!!!


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> omg omg omg omg!!!!
> i've got it!!! I've got it!!!!!


I'm an inspiration :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> I'm an inspiration :lol2:


 My inspiration was jealousy and vertigo actually.









*"A green monster rose inside Dave as he wondered what Matilda used to get her shell so shiny."*

*OR*

*"See, I showed you all. Snails can have vertigo! ... Oh... Crap"*

I haven't entered them yet, so what'cha think?


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> My inspiration was jealousy and vertigo actually.
> 
> image
> *"A green monster rose inside Dave as he wondered what Matilda used to get her shell so shiny."*
> 
> *OR*
> 
> *"See, I showed you all. Snails can have vertigo! ... Oh... Crap"*
> 
> I haven't entered them yet, so what'cha think?


lol the vertigo one...

or 

Dave practiced his new kama sutra moves...:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> lol the vertigo one...
> 
> or
> 
> Dave practiced his new kama sutra moves...:lol2:


 I can't say that! I'll get banned!


----------



## Malti

Lee2211 said:


> I can't say that! I'll get banned!



oops :lol2:

off to go watch the footy, laterz


----------



## Lee2211

Malti said:


> oops :lol2:
> 
> off to go watch the footy, laterz


I'm watching QI :no1:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Im not  

Off to consider writing this book now... First stop, research xD


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Im not
> 
> Off to consider writing this book now... First stop, research xD


Hey! Don't write it all by your self. You need to tell us which bits your writing first.

Anyways...
I'm pretty sure I didn't plant anything in my Fuli tank, but I have 3 little sprouts in there?
Oh well, it reminded me to plant some sunflower seeds in their tanks so all's good.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, it's probably just some seeds left over from something you gave em, I get that occasionally lol.


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol, it's probably just some seeds left over from something you gave em, I get that occasionally lol.


My tiger tank always has butternut squash seedlings growing in it


----------



## Malti

I have melons and carrots growing in mine...


MN if u need some editing just tell me, its something I like doing.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Nice to see my book progressing well :whistling2:

: victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Malti said:


> I have melons and carrots growing in mine...
> 
> 
> MN if u need some editing just tell me, its something I like doing.


Mine wont eat carrot... so any I give them has all the time in the world to grow :lol2:

Ah, shall do lol. If such a book is ever made, your all getting a copy too, not like it'd exist without your help anyway  



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Nice to see my book progressing well :whistling2:
> 
> : victory:


:lol2: Indeed!! In all seriousness, been looking for some extra reading material, and there really isn't much in the way of more detailed books on the achatina, archachatina and liguus families... a few on native british snails and one on aestavation which I'll be looking up, but not a lot else. 

Looks like your book idea has a hole to fill COP :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol, it's probably just some seeds left over from something you gave em, I get that occasionally lol.


I haven't given them any seeds...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I haven't given them any seeds...


Most things have some kind of seeds in them... anything at all, not necessarily recently.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Mine wont eat carrot... so any I give them has all the time in the world to grow :lol2:
> 
> Ah, shall do lol. If such a book is ever made, your all getting a copy too, not like it'd exist without your help anyway
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Indeed!! In all seriousness, been looking for some extra reading material, and there really isn't much in the way of more detailed books on the achatina, archachatina and liguus families... a few on native british snails and one on aestavation which I'll be looking up, but not a lot else.
> 
> Looks like your book idea has a hole to fill COP :whistling2:
> :lol2:


I'd love to do it, but writing a book involves self discipline, knowledge & patience in quantities I don't possess 

It's something I may mull over though.


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I'd love to do it, but writing a book involves self discipline, knowledge & patience in quantities I don't possess
> 
> It's something I may mull over though.


I doubt you'll have the time to mull over it.
Ninja and Karlos are writing it all ready!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ That's probably why I'm not the best candidate to write it!!! Everything I do needs much mulling before I even decide to start! I'm the most unmotivated person alive.


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ That's probably why I'm not the best candidate to write it!!! Everything I do needs much mulling before I even decide to start! I'm the most unmotivated person alive.


Nothing wrong with that. At least you give much thought to stuff. Better than not thinking about it at all.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I doubt you'll have the time to mull over it.
> Ninja and Karlos are writing it all ready!


I'm not writing it!! Sheesh xD 

Though I'm starting some spiecies notes I think, basic outlines, prefrences, and when and how their most active, during/following which sort of weather and pressure/humidity changes, based on personal observation... 

I mean, my tiger is up more often if it's a warm day and drops to a cool night, he has his heating, but still, it seems to make a difference. Hot day & hot night, stays buried, cold day & cold night, no chance of seeing him lol. 



Lee2211 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. At least you give much thought to stuff. Better than not thinking about it at all.


Muchos like a philosificator, yes? Thinking about stuff, and things, and other stuff... And things. :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Lee2211 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. At least you give much thought to stuff. Better than not thinking about it at all.


Means I don't get an awful lot done though!!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Means I don't get an awful lot done though!!!


Coz your too busy contemplating the deeper meaning behind the actions of doing things, so never get to the doing of said things.

Right?


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'm not writing it!! Sheesh xD
> 
> Though I'm starting some spiecies notes I think, basic outlines, prefrences, and when and how their most active, during/following which sort of weather and pressure/humidity changes, based on personal observation...
> 
> I mean, my tiger is up more often if it's a warm day and drops to a cool night, he has his heating, but still, it seems to make a difference. Hot day & hot night, stays buried, cold day & cold night, no chance of seeing him lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos like a philosificator, yes? Thinking about stuff, and things, and other stuff... And things. :whistling2:


I love philosophy.
I had to write a two page essay today on my thoughts about thinking. What thinking means, can anyone think, ways of thinking, what is thinking, how we think. You think it, I wrote about it!

Anyways!
I picked up some C. nemoralis (I think) yesterday, and this morning, they laid eggs! So I've frozen half, and I'm keeping the other half. Just for experiance, and it was a pretty colour. So I'm really excited! I hope I get some more, as three more have buried themselves. But I don't know what I'd do with them, because people wouldn't buy them would they?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Coz your too busy contemplating the deeper meaning behind the actions of doing things, so never get to the doing of said things.
> 
> Right?


Yes. That's it. I may be penniless, but at least I achive inner enlightenment. Or something like that. 



Lee2211 said:


> I picked up some C. nemoralis (I think) yesterday, and this morning, they laid eggs! So I've frozen half, and I'm keeping the other half. Just for experiance, and it was a pretty colour. So I'm really excited! I hope I get some more, as three more have buried themselves. But I don't know what I'd do with them, because people wouldn't buy them would they?


I've seen them on ebay occasionally - but the good thing with natives is that you can keep all the pretty coloured babies & let the rest go free! 

Anyone know of anywhere I can buy a SMALL amount of Hypoaspis mites? I'm pretty sure I don't need to cover ten square metres.


----------



## emma90

so can you plant seeds in gals enclosures so it grows veg for them to eat?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ You can plant seeds in the tank but the snails will eat the shoots rather than wait for them to grow into veg. I always mix a handful of sunflower seeds into my substrate when I do a clean up, they shoot within about 2 days & the snails have eaten them in 5-6 days. Seems a good way of getting some extra vitamins into them, and they look nice :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I love philosophy.
> I had to write a two page essay today on my thoughts about thinking. What thinking means, can anyone think, ways of thinking, what is thinking, how we think. You think it, I wrote about it!
> 
> Anyways!
> I picked up some C. nemoralis (I think) yesterday, and this morning, they laid eggs! So I've frozen half, and I'm keeping the other half. Just for experiance, and it was a pretty colour. So I'm really excited! I hope I get some more, as three more have buried themselves. But I don't know what
> I'd do with them, because people wouldn't buy them would they?


What colors the lip? thats the easiest way to tell between nemoralis & hortensis, that and the shape of the apex of the shell, but thats trickier without a comparison. 

Pffft, 2 pages isn't much, thats just getting started... last essay I did was 8 pages... the one before that... 42... 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yes. That's it. I may be penniless, but at least I achive inner enlightenment. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen them on ebay occasionally - but the good thing with natives is that you can keep all the pretty coloured babies & let the rest go free!
> 
> Anyone know of anywhere I can buy a SMALL amount of Hypoaspis mites? I'm pretty sure I don't need to cover ten square metres.


:lol2: 
Yeah, if you do find somewhere, tell me too xD don't I'd ever need quite that many lol. But a smaller (and therefore cheaper) supply would be awesome.


----------



## emma90

ok thanks, im looking into getting gals fulicia's would 2 adults be ok in a 22ltr rub External: 820 x 255 x 155mm? how often do you clean them out? dont you have worms to clean it for you?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah, if you do find somewhere, tell me too xD don't I'd ever need quite that many lol. But a smaller (and therefore cheaper) supply would be awesome.


Will do. Do you still get mites then with all the woodlice & wotnot in your tanks?


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yes. That's it. I may be penniless, but at least I achive inner enlightenment. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen them on ebay occasionally - but the good thing with natives is that you can keep all the pretty coloured babies & let the rest go free!
> 
> Anyone know of anywhere I can buy a SMALL amount of Hypoaspis mites? I'm pretty sure I don't need to cover ten square metres.


 Yeah I suppose, but would any of you guys want some pretty coloured ones if they hatch? So I know for next time.


emma90 said:


> so can you plant seeds in gals enclosures so it grows veg for them to eat?


 Yep, they eat the shoots, and it's a more natural way of feeding that just putting in chopped up veg. Snail enrichment you could call it.

And Ninj, your doing A levels, you can't compare! But I'm in year 8. It's hard...


----------



## emma90

what size enclosure does a pair of Achatina Fulica need? would a 30x30cm be ok?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Hmmm....it'd be a squeeze, I believe the minimum recommended by those in the know is 45x30 - but bigger is better obviously, but a couple of babies would be fine in a 30x30 for about 6 months.


----------



## emma90

ok thanks i think il go for the 22ltr rub then.


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Hmmm....it'd be a squeeze, I believe the minimum recommended by those in the know is 45x30 - but bigger is better obviously, and a couple of babies would be fine in 30x30 for about 6 months.


Buy the bigest tank/tub/viv you can afford, I'd go for a RUB, they're cheapest. 
Do you live near an IKEA? They've got 130L RUBs for a tenner, dirt cheap, they're great. I bought a couple the other day, for my Tigers and Retis


----------



## emma90

im going for a 22ltr rub which is 25 wide by about 80cm long and 15cm high would this be ok?


----------



## Lee2211

The 'Rule of Thumb' Snail Calculator Beta Version 0.9.2
Try this.

Also, I was worried about the snail dying after it laid eggs, I don't think it would of got much high energy food outside, so I put some spirulina & calcium powder on some sweet potato and put that in front of her. She's eating it, so I think it'll help. She's still laying, so it's good that she's eating to.

The lip is brown btw


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Will do. Do you still get mites then with all the woodlice & wotnot in your tanks?


Um, I'm not sure, I *may* have a mite problem, still looking into it...



Lee2211 said:


> Yeah I suppose, but would any of you guys want some pretty coloured ones if they hatch? So I know for next time.
> 
> Yep, they eat the shoots, and it's a more natural way of feeding that just putting in chopped up veg. Snail enrichment you could call it.
> 
> And Ninj, your doing A levels, you can't compare! But I'm in year 8. It's hard...


memememememememe!!! *raises hand* :whistling2:

I can so! :lol2: And i've finished them thankyouverymuch :whistling2:




emma90 said:


> what size enclosure does a pair of Achatina Fulica need? would a 30x30cm be ok?


Large flat exo faunarium minimum : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brown lip is C. nemoralis: 
like so Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nice, their pretty uncommon around here lol.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Um, I'm not sure, I *may* have a mite problem, still looking into it...
> 
> 
> 
> memememememememe!!! *raises hand* :whistling2:
> 
> I can so! :lol2: And i've finished them thankyouverymuch :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large flat exo faunarium minimum : victory:





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Brown lip is C. nemoralis:
> like so Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Nice, their pretty uncommon around here lol.


So you want some?

I've got 10 ready to hatch, and any over 5 that hatch are yours my friend  If I get anymore eggs as well, your welcome to them.

Mine look like these 
there on that link you gave me so yep, they're the ones you're after


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lemme know what morphs hatch, I have a few already, might have some depending lol.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lemme know what morphs hatch, I have a few already, might have some depending lol.


Sure, they were laid by a yellow one with not very much bandning, but I'll let you know. If not, they'll be released to my fave snail finding place.


----------



## DarkCarmen

Lee2211 said:


> I'm watching QI :no1:


omg yes QI is one of the best shows ever :notworthy: love it :flrt:
good choice :2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen

I dunno your away for a few sec's and so much goes on. there's talk of school, beaches, a snail book and a lil snail talk.

school talk makes me feel old, didn't mind it at the time but omg would love to go back some lessons i couldn't careless about..... maths but others art, english and even p.e when people weren't being overly competitive so much fun.
:gasp: a snail book :gasp: seriously there needs to be a good one I've only ever seen 2 one is so old and covers the basics but I've seen more info online and then there's the other book which i think couple on here have got but it's more just about snails. really guys think about it such a great idea.
I've not got much snail gossip I released the cepaea hortensis that I found, I felt bad as he was all on his own and I couldn't find any others in fact I don't think I've ever seen that many are they rarer in some places or just sneaky hiders, did i read right that some people call them groves snails?
also I finally sent you a pm ninja sorry for delay


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> I dunno your away for a few sec's and so much goes on. there's talk of school, beaches, a snail book and a lil snail talk.
> 
> school talk makes me feel old, didn't mind it at the time but omg would love to go back some lessons i couldn't careless about..... maths but others art, english and even p.e when people weren't being overly competitive so much fun.
> :gasp: a snail book :gasp: seriously there needs to be a good one I've only ever seen 2 one is so old and covers the basics but I've seen more info online and then there's the other book which i think couple on here have got but it's more just about snails. really guys think about it such a great idea.
> I've not got much snail gossip I released the cepaea hortensis that I found, I felt bad as he was all on his own and I couldn't find any others in fact I don't think I've ever seen that many are they rarer in some places or just sneaky hiders, did i read right that some people call them groves snails?
> also I finally sent you a pm ninja sorry for delay


No problemo :2thumb:

Yeah, muchos talk since you last appeared  
Been looking for refrence boks myself, there really isn't any anywhere lol. 
C. hortensis... strange, their quite common... Yeah they are grove snails (link I posted a while back on this page is them) they come in LOADS of different polymorphs, so much like the c. nemoralis. but their more common than the nemoralis. Think I have about 6 different color forms here lol. 

The book thing, yeah, it is a darn good idea... it's just cobbling together the knowledge to make it good. I know (for instance) I don't know anywhere near enough to start one... but theres no good books around... so it's hard to research more to get a decent book into existence... catch 22 eh? :lol2:


----------



## emma90

i have a large flat faunarium with the mesh type lid but i thought that had too much ventilation or is it ok? as i thought they liked it humid?
how often will a snail lay eggs?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I've got my baby tigers in one of those - I taped empty laminated laminating pouchs to the underside of the lid, around the hatches. I've found that works pretty well at keeping the humidity up.

Fulica will lay eggs every two months or so, but I've found that they lay more often if you only have two snails in a tank, anymore & they seem to spend more time choosing a mate, and so end up laying less (not necessarily a bad thing!)


----------



## emma90

Ok thank you, yeah i want to get some to use the babies as feeders for a blue tongue, i will probably be freezing alot of the eggs though. how long do you have to put them in the freezer for? should you seperate the babies from the adults?


----------



## Lee2211

DarkCarmen said:


> omg yes QI is one of the best shows ever :notworthy: love it :flrt:
> good choice :2thumb:


Steven Fry for PM



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No problemo :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah, muchos talk since you last appeared
> Been looking for refrence boks myself, there really isn't any anywhere lol.
> C. hortensis... strange, their quite common... Yeah they are grove snails (link I posted a while back on this page is them) they come in LOADS of different polymorphs, so much like the c. nemoralis. but their more common than the nemoralis. Think I have about 6 different color forms here lol.
> 
> The book thing, yeah, it is a darn good idea... it's just cobbling together the knowledge to make it good. I know (for instance) I don't know anywhere near enough to start one... but theres no good books around... so it's hard to research more to get a decent book into existence... catch 22 eh? :lol2:


Oh? So the ones I've got are C. Hortensis? You could of told me.
I've seen some white lipped ones around, they're really pretty. I'll pick some up next time I see some.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Steven Fry for PM
> 
> 
> Oh? So the ones I've got are C. Hortensis? You could of told me.
> I've seen some white lipped ones around, they're really pretty. I'll pick some up next time I see some.


Other way round lol, sorry. The brown lipped ones are grove snails/_C. nemoralis _and the white lipped snails are _C. hortensis_ : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Other way round lol, sorry. The brown lipped ones are grove snails/_C. nemoralis _and the white lipped snails are _C. hortensis_ : victory:


What?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> What?


The lip on the shell yeah? 
If it's brown, the snails a _C. nemoralis _
Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If it's white, the snails a _C. hortensis 
_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-lipped_snailThere are a couple of other differences, but thats the most obvious one
Others being _C. hotensis _is slightly smaller, and there are some differences in the shell shape.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The lip on the shell yeah?
> If it's brown, the snails a _C. nemoralis _
> Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If it's white, the snails a _C. hortensis _
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-lipped_snailThere are a couple of other differences, but thats the most obvious one
> Others being _C. hotensis _is slightly smaller, and there are some differences in the shell shape.


OK, sorry was getting confused ;P
So I have the rarer ones then? Or not?
Not that it matters, it's just if they're breeding that's great for people who can't get any.


----------



## Heartworm

Do you need a UV light for african snails? My work have some and they just don't seem quite right.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> OK, sorry was getting confused ;P
> So I have the rarer ones then? Or not?
> Not that it matters, it's just if they're breeding that's great for people who can't get any.


Yeah it would seem so, if they've got the white lip : victory:



Heartworm said:


> Do you need a UV light for african snails? My work have some and they just don't seem quite right.


Nope, what seems off with them? 
Too cold/dry maybe?


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah it would seem so, if they've got the white lip : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, what seems off with them?
> Too cold/dry maybe?


Argh now your confusing me again!!!!! 
I have the ones with a brown lip.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Argh now your confusing me again!!!!!
> I have the ones with a brown lip.


Oooppps... my bad, I meant brown lip xD 

Right, so everyones clear... 

_C. Nemoralis
_More uncommon
Brown lip 
Bigger

_C. hortensis 
_Common
white lip 
Smaller 

:lol2:

What'dya recon a baby retic is actually worth btw?


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oooppps... my bad, I meant brown lip xD
> 
> Right, so everyones clear...
> 
> _C. Nemoralis_
> More uncommon
> Brown lip
> Bigger
> 
> _C. hortensis _
> Common
> white lip
> Smaller
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> What'dya recon a baby retic is actually worth btw?


Thank you Ninja for clearing that up 
So if there's some interesting morphs you might want some? 
I have 3 of them, two yellow, one brown with a big orange stripe.
About how long does it take for them to get their shell colouring after they're born?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Thank you Ninja for clearing that up
> So if there's some interesting morphs you might want some?
> I have 3 of them, two yellow, one brown with a big orange stripe.
> About how long does it take for them to get their shell colouring after they're born?


No problem, I was starting to confuse myself xD 
orange? That is awesome :lol2: 
Of the _C.nemorails _i think I've only got the yellow single banded ones, so anything else would be a bonus :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No problem, I was starting to confuse myself xD
> orange? That is awesome :lol2:
> Of the _C.nemorails _i think I've only got the yellow single banded ones, so anything else would be a bonus :2thumb:


Well, the one that laid the eggs has about five really thin bands, another one has about 3, and the brown one has 2, and just about the lip is a really thick orange band. My nan found it and brought it to me because she thought I'd like it XD


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol! that's cool, lemme know when the babies are all out and good to go


----------



## amylls

I didnt know you guys like snails so much you even keep the "normal" one's.My mums garden has loads of them,the kids are always playing with them and there is some weird looking one's.Next time they find a weird one should i keep if for someone?


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol! that's cool, lemme know when the babies are all out and good to go


I shall, do you know when they start show their patterns?
I'll tell you when they've hatched. I'm not really expecting them to, but if any do their yours and I'll have the ones left over. I kept 10 that she laid, then after wards she laid about 5 more which I kept so hopefully some will. There in a little pot on some Spaghnum, but how am I supposed to know when they've hatched with out keep moving the moss around? Because I don't want to move it too much incase that damages them.



amylls said:


> I didnt know you guys like snails so much you even keep the "normal" one's.My mums garden has loads of them,the kids are always playing with them and there is some weird looking one's.Next time they find a weird one should i keep if for someone?


It depends what it looks like, if you find on you think is interesting then take a photo and we can see. Some one may want it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I shall, do you know when they start show their patterns?
> I'll tell you when they've hatched. I'm not really expecting them to, but if any do their yours and I'll have the ones left over. I kept 10 that she laid, then after wards she laid about 5 more which I kept so hopefully some will. There in a little pot on some Spaghnum, but how am I supposed to know when they've hatched with out keep moving the moss around? Because I don't want to move it too much incase that damages them.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends what it looks like, if you find on you think is interesting then take a photo and we can see. Some one may want it.


Just leave it lol, they'll come out when their ready too I'd think, probably best to give them a while anyway, they'll be tiny and very fragile I should think. : victory:

the weird ones, depends what they are, if it's a less-than-common snail, I'll have it


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Just leave it lol, they'll come out when their ready too I'd think, probably best to give them a while anyway, they'll be tiny and very fragile I should think. : victory:
> 
> the weird ones, depends what they are, if it's a less-than-common snail, I'll have it


I dont know whats common an whats not!!:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol! Photos, photos!! xD


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol! Photos, photos!! xD


Yeah asking for photo's is even funnier than asking if they are weird!! I do actually manage to get pics on to my comp but have never managed to get any on the forum,it just dont work for me!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tried through photobucket?


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Tried through photobucket?


No! Thats just to much for me too!


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> No! Thats just to much for me too!


 Well it's the only way it'll work so...

Anyway Ninja, I'll be leaving them about a month anyways, to make sure they're strong enough


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Cool  

Yeah, it's really really simple to do...


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Cool
> 
> Yeah, it's really really simple to do...


Do you not need to open an account n stuff? i have never actually tried it. On other forums the pics work but not here


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Do you not need to open an account n stuff? i have never actually tried it. On other forums the pics work but not here


Yeah open an account, upload the pics on there. Copy the IMG code it gives you, paste it here and viola, PICTURESS!!!!
It's also a good back up system for your computer, so if you wipe your computer, you still have them on there.


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah open an account, upload the pics on there. Copy the IMG code it gives you, paste it here and viola, PICTURESS!!!!
> It's also a good back up system for your computer, so if you wipe your computer, you still have them on there.


I use a flash for back up.But i may give it a try if i find anything interesting for you. The thing with photobucket is that if you direct someone to a pic then they can go through all your pics cant they? or is there a way to stop that


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

only the photos you upload to thee album  and theres probably a privacy setting to restrict it with too, never looked for one though.


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> only the photos you upload to thee album  and theres probably a privacy setting to restrict it with too, never looked for one though.


Thats the thing i wouldn't want nosey people like me seeing personal pics,guess i may just use it for pics for here.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

'swhat I do lol.


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> 'swhat I do lol.


You mean nosey through peeps pics or only use it for here


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

the second one xD


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> the second one xD


oh right ok. maybe im the only nosey 1 then,an some of the things i have seen:gasp:


----------



## cazzywoo

amylls said:


> oh right ok. maybe im the only nosey 1 then,an some of the things i have seen:gasp:


Nope I'm nosey too - love having a good old browse through other people's lives LOL!!!


----------



## Lee2211

You nosey parkers you!

I saw a lovely little snail today, C. nemoralis with no stripes at all. A complete greeny/yellow colour. Was really pretty


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> You nosey parkers you!
> 
> I saw a lovely little snail today, C. nemoralis with no stripes at all. A complete greeny/yellow colour. Was really pretty


Its interesting you should try it! an plus dont put the pics on the internet if you dont want people to see them!
And that's the kind of "weird" snail i was talking about


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Its interesting you should try it! an plus dont put the pics on the internet if you dont want people to see them!
> And that's the kind of "weird" snail i was talking about


Yeah, but I wouldn't like people doing it to me so I don't do it to them. My Karma's bad enough as it is.

I've been looking for a stat for ages now, I can't believe how expensive some are. I saw some really cheap ones, but I forgot to bid on them before they ended :bash: I'm furious!


----------



## clangercrazy

*new snailies!*

Hello all!
I've just purchased my first 2 GALS, two albino reticulata babies! They are so cute! They are going to be class pets, I took them in to see my class today and my class love them! They have chosen to name them Sammie and Jeffrey!
I'll post pics when I get chance!
:2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

clangercrazy said:


> Hello all!
> I've just purchased my first 2 GALS, two albino reticulata babies! They are so cute! They are going to be class pets, I took them in to see my class today and my class love them! They have chosen to name them Sammie and Jeffrey!
> I'll post pics when I get chance!
> :2thumb:


Aww! That's so cute


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, but I wouldn't like people doing it to me so I don't do it to them. My Karma's bad enough as it is.
> 
> I've been looking for a stat for ages now, I can't believe how expensive some are. I saw some really cheap ones, but I forgot to bid on them before they ended :bash: I'm furious!


Lol. 
Some are far more than others because they do different things... dimmers, pulse and mat stats... all slightly different... Then theres habistat, microclimate and other brand stats... habistat all the way for me... more expensive but the best... except the LC thermo II... that thing's amazing...

But I'm sure you knew all that anyway!! :lol2:
I need a couple more stats actually... darn it lol. 



clangercrazy said:


> Hello all!
> I've just purchased my first 2 GALS, two albino reticulata babies! They are so cute! They are going to be class pets, I took them in to see my class today and my class love them! They have chosen to name them Sammie and Jeffrey!
> I'll post pics when I get chance!
> :2thumb:


Whooo!!! 

did you get them from me by any chance? Recognize the name from somewhere lol.
If you got em on ebay, that was me xD Mine are the only ones on there at the moment :whistling2:

: victory:


----------



## Donski

Do GALS (Ach Ach) burrow? I had two arrive a couple of days ago, size of your thumb nail, they are in a RUB with about 2" of top soil, I could only find one this morning  oops! no sign of the other one.
Don


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I've been looking for a stat for ages now, I can't believe how expensive some are. I saw some really cheap ones, but I forgot to bid on them before they ended :bash: I'm furious!


Just get a microclimate mat stat. Ive used them on mats for snakes and inverts for years and they are just as good as the market leader habistat plus they are cheaper.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Ninja, I must complain about the behaviour of one of the Retics I got from you. Alll last week I could only find two of them at anyone time, I take out all of the other snails & start carefully digging through all of the sub (this is in my 4ft tank btw) I'd nearly gone though all of it when this little head pops up from the little bit of sub I hadn't yet checked & I swear - if it had a toungue it would have been sticking it out at me. I've never seen a snail with such a cheeky look on it's face. I was not best pleased :whistling2:


----------



## echogecko

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Ninja, I must complain about the behaviour of one of the Retics I got from you. Alll last week I could only find two of them at anyone time, I take out all of the other snails & start carefully digging through all of the sub (this is in my 4ft tank btw) I'd nearly gone though all of it when this little head pops up from the little bit of sub I hadn't yet checked & I swear - if it had a toungue it would have been sticking it out at me. I've never seen a snail with such a cheeky look on it's face. I was not best pleased :whistling2:


i've had that happen before with one of my tigers :lol2:


----------



## Donski

great , so in a roundabout way you have answered my question ! thanks


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol.
> Some are far more than others because they do different things... dimmers, pulse and mat stats... all slightly different... Then theres habistat, microclimate and other brand stats... habistat all the way for me... more expensive but the best... except the LC thermo II... that thing's amazing...
> 
> But I'm sure you knew all that anyway!! :lol2:
> I need a couple more stats actually... darn it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Whooo!!!
> 
> did you get them from me by any chance? Recognize the name from somewhere lol.
> If you got em on ebay, that was me xD Mine are the only ones on there at the moment :whistling2:
> 
> : victory:


What's a pules stat?



Donski said:


> Do GALS (Ach Ach) burrow? I had two arrive a couple of days ago, size of your thumb nail, they are in a RUB with about 2" of top soil, I could only find one this morning  oops! no sign of the other one.
> Don


Yep, they're famed for being lazy buggers!



Pleco07 said:


> Just get a microclimate mat stat. Ive used them on mats for snakes and inverts for years and they are just as good as the market leader habistat plus they are cheaper.


That's what I've been trying to get, a Micro 100, but they're still quite expensive.



Donski said:


> great , so in a roundabout way you have answered my question ! thanks


 Glad to be of help :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> That's what I've been trying to get, a Micro 100, but they're still quite expensive.


I always get mine from swift pet supplies (alfie99 on here), they are £19, they occasionaly pop up for cheaper on ebay. 
MINISTAT 100

The habistat is only an extra fiver if you wanted one. To me both are pretty cheaper considering how important a stat is.

--------------------

I have had a few limi hatchlings that have turned out to be the all white form


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> I always get mine from swift pet supplies (alfie99 on here), they are £19, they occasionaly pop up for cheaper on ebay.
> MINISTAT 100
> 
> The habistat is only an extra fiver if you wanted one. To me both are pretty cheaper considering how important a stat is.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> I have had a few limi hatchlings that have turned out to be the all white form


Thanks Pleco, I'm keeping my eye out on eBay as well just in case.
It's just that he said postage is charged at cost, and I don't know what that means, or how much it is.
I know they're really important, I wouldn't risk not having one. It's just I'm a sucker for a bargain :whistling2:

Which is better? A mat stat or dimmer? Because I know a dimmer is for a lightbulb, so it changes the amount of light. But how would it work on a heatmat? Because to me, it sounds like a mat stat is more like a normal thermostat, just turns off when it hits the set temperature.


----------



## Pleco07

See bold



Lee2211 said:


> Thanks Pleco, I'm keeping my eye out on eBay as well just in case.
> It's just that he said postage is charged at cost, and I don't know what that means, or how much it is.
> 
> *On swiftpetsupplies, standard postage is £2.75*
> 
> Which is better? A mat stat or dimmer? Because I know a dimmer is for a lightbulb, so it changes the amount of light. But how would it work on a heatmat? Because to me, it sounds like a mat stat is more like a normal thermostat, just turns off when it hits the set temperature.
> 
> *A mat for a snail/invert I would just use a mat stat. It gets the mat to the set temp then cuts the power and the temp will drop a few degrees below set temp before coming back on.*
> *A dimmer is mostly used for bulbs obvioulsy because it dims, a mat stat would eventually blow a bulb as it would keeping turning on and off. I dont see why a dimmer cant be used on a mat, just seems a bit pointless cost wise (dimmers are about £40+) when a mat stat is fine.*
> *A pulse can be used on a mat, just send pulses of electricity to the mat, holds the temp at or very close to the set temp. Once it reaches a the set temp, it only drops less than a degree before turning back on. Thats why they are mostly used for incubators as they dont drop as much as a mat stat.*


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> See bold


 Thanks that's really helpful.

So for my Tigers, which I'm hoping to breed, would you use a pulse of a mat stat? : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Thanks that's really helpful.
> 
> So for my Tigers, which I'm hoping to breed, would you use a pulse of a mat stat? : victory:


I have a mat stat on my tigers that im hoping to breed when they are ready, holds my temps fine. I would you a mat stat on any inverts.


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> I have a mat stat on my tigers that im hoping to breed when they are ready, holds my temps fine. I would you a mat stat on any inverts.


Thanks for that :2thumb:
I'll keep my eye out and see if I can get one cheaper, if not, then I'll get one off Alfie.

& TY for the help, I get a bit confused some times :blush:


----------



## amylls

Ok well the kids have gave me a box of snails they found.
I have had a quick look and think there is only the "normal" browny with yellow/orange stripes and there is also smaller flat type one's if you know what i mean.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Donski said:


> Do GALS (Ach Ach) burrow? I had two arrive a couple of days ago, size of your thumb nail, they are in a RUB with about 2" of top soil, I could only find one this morning  oops! no sign of the other one.
> Don


Well, mine only ever come up at night  even the biggest one lol. They occasionally disappear for a few days lol.  



Pleco07 said:


> Just get a microclimate mat stat. Ive used them on mats for snakes and inverts for years and they are just as good as the market leader habistat plus they are cheaper.


See, Ive used the microclimate stats, and they always seem to "wander" much more than the habistat ones... almost as much as the darn komodo ones... 
Just me? 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Ninja, I must complain about the behaviour of one of the Retics I got from you. Alll last week I could only find two of them at anyone time, I take out all of the other snails & start carefully digging through all of the sub (this is in my 4ft tank btw) I'd nearly gone though all of it when this little head pops up from the little bit of sub I hadn't yet checked & I swear - if it had a toungue it would have been sticking it out at me. I've never seen a snail with such a cheeky look on it's face. I was not best pleased :whistling2:


Ahh, well, if you had read the fine print, it would have told you that, as albino retics, they are endowed with far more character than many other snails. I cannot, I am afraid, offer a refund on cheeky, mildly irritating snails. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



amylls said:


> Ok well the kids have gave me a box of snails they found.
> I have had a quick look and think there is only the "normal" browny with yellow/orange stripes and there is also smaller flat type one's if you know what i mean.


The World of Snails - British Snails

Any of those? 

Lee, if your still lost with stats, there's a sticky in the snake newbie section (I think) that explains it all pretty well : victory:

How old are your tigers by the way? Babies, or nearer adults? :2thumb:


----------



## emma90

hi just wondering what substrate you use,and where you get it from? as i read you have to change it once a week so could end up being very expensive.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well, mine only ever come up at night  even the biggest one lol. They occasionally disappear for a few days lol.
> 
> 
> 
> See, Ive used the microclimate stats, and they always seem to "wander" much more than the habistat ones... almost as much as the darn komodo ones...
> Just me?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, well, if you had read the fine print, it would have told you that, as albino retics, they are endowed with far more character than many other snails. I cannot, I am afraid, offer a refund on cheeky, mildly irritating snails. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> The World of Snails - British Snails
> 
> Any of those?
> 
> Lee, if your still lost with stats, there's a sticky in the snake newbie section (I think) that explains it all pretty well : victory:
> 
> How old are your tigers by the way? Babies, or nearer adults? :2thumb:


They hatched a couple of weeks ago 
There's a really cheap habistat one, 99p and £3.00 postage, which I'll bid on in a couple of days just before it ends, if you think they're really good. It's cheaper than some of the micros on there so, I'll wait and see. 
PS. don't you bid on it Mr!


emma90 said:


> hi just wondering what substrate you use,and where you get it from? as i read you have to change it once a week so could end up being very expensive.


No way. Don't change it once a week. I do spot cleans every two weeks, so I take off the top layer of soil, wash down the sides and put some more soil in. I never do a full substrate change, as it has beneficial bacteria that your snails need to ingest, or re-ingest anyway. I use a mix of organic compost and coir, about 50/50 which with 4 tanks, makes it last a lot longer. Fertilefibre sells it pretty cheap as well.


----------



## emma90

will just coir as a substrate be ok? well its eco earth expandable substrate?


----------



## cazzywoo

Expensive much??!!

2 albino snails giant african land snail sub adult on eBay (end time 18-Jul-10 22:16:40 BST)


----------



## Lee2211

emma90 said:


> will just coir as a substrate be ok? well its eco earth expandable substrate?


Yeah, if you've got only one tank it's not so much as a problem, and they love the stuff, it's got more high points than just compost. But once you get more tanks it starts to get a little bit pricey.


----------



## amylls

ok well i think they are Cepaea nemoralis,Trichia striolata and Oxychilus cellarius or Family Zonitidae as that pic is very similar. i will try to get pics up but they are small an my cam is crap!


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> See, Ive used the microclimate stats, and they always seem to "wander" much more than the habistat ones... almost as much as the darn komodo ones...
> Just me?


Ive used both habi and micro and not seen much difference tbh. Never used the Komodo ones but not heard great things about them so stearing clear. Each to their own and all that though


----------



## Lee2211




----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> image


aww, such a sweet pic. it is quiet in here though :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> aww, such a sweet pic. it is quiet in here though :lol2:


 Hehe.
I was waiting for someone to post, and I got bored :whistling2:
You see, it's because the others on here have this funny thing called a "life" personally, I don't think it's all it's cracked up to be...

:lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Hehe.
> I was waiting for someone to post, and I got bored :whistling2:
> You see, it's because the others on here have this funny thing called a "life" personally, I don't think it's all it's cracked up to be...
> 
> :lol2:


Ive spent the majority of the day cleaning out animals and doing housework. Now back to the forum replying to PM's for Limis :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Ive spent the majority of the day cleaning out animals and doing housework. Now back to the forum replying to PM's for Limis :2thumb:


 Sounds good :2thumb:
I wont be on next week so pleeeeaaassseee try not to talk to much, I can't be bothered to come back and read through all of your chatter.

I bet Steve wont be too pleased when he comes back to find out we've left him loads to read.
I hope he wrote a note to remind himself which page we were on before he left :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Ooohhh, I wanted to ask.
What are Limis like? As in general activness, size, eating habbits, habitat ect ect


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Ooohhh, I wanted to ask.
> What are Limis like? As in general activness, size, eating habbits, habitat ect ect


Probably the most active snails I have, they are out most of the day and I often catch them out at night too. They only get about 1" SL, they eat like horses and aren't particularly fussy. Mine prefer to eat the calcium powder rather the cuttle.

I keep them ontop of the cool end of my boa viv so they get a bit of heat from her, I keep them a little more humid too (a bit more than fulica but not really humid). I have 5 adults in a tommy tank (little wilkos tanks) and they have plenty of room, usualy stuff in there; coir, cork bark, hides etc.

Think thats about it, from 5 adults I get about 5 clutches of 10-50 eggs every couple of weeks and the eggs take 7-14days to hatch. They are slow growers take 2.5-3 months to get out of 'the fragile stage' and to about 1cm SL from my experience.


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Probably the most active snails I have, they are out most of the day and I often catch them out at night too. They only get about 1" SL, they eat like horses and aren't particularly fussy. Mine prefer to eat the calcium powder rather the cuttle.
> 
> I keep them ontop of the cool end of my boa viv so they get a bit of heat from her, I keep them a little more humid too (a bit more than fulica but not really humid). I have 5 adults in a tommy tank (little wilkos tanks) and they have plenty of room, usualy stuff in there; coir, cork bark, hides etc.
> 
> Think thats about it, from 5 adults I get about 5 clutches of 10-50 eggs every couple of weeks and the eggs take 7-14days to hatch. They are slow growers take 2.5-3 months to get out of 'the fragile stage' and to about 1cm SL from my experience.


1"? That's tiny!
They're quite pretty though, would you say more active than Retics?
Mine are always on the go, I love active snails : victory:
They sound pretty cool, and your doing well with them. Anymore pictures?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> 1"? That's tiny!
> They're quite pretty though, would you say more active than Retics?
> Mine are always on the go, I love active snails : victory:
> They sound pretty cool, and your doing well with them. Anymore pictures?


Yeah, they dont get big which is nice as we have about 100 odd babies growing out . We are selling them pretty well, the first lot has neally gone and got a few reseved from the other clutches that we are growing out. We have only put this first clutch on here and ebay, once the other clutches are ready they shall be going on other sites like petsnails and that.

I would say they are more active than retics, been a while since I had some young retics and years since I had adult ones though.

Not got many pics of them tbh, only the ones I have posted on here previous. Got these early of the babies that are ready, not that they are their lovely stipey bodies out...


----------



## echogecko

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, they dont get big which is nice as we have about 100 odd babies growing out . We are selling them pretty well, the first lot has neally gone and got a few reseved from the other clutches that we are growing out. We have only put this first clutch on here and ebay, once the other clutches are ready they shall be going on other sites like petsnails and that.
> 
> I would say they are more active than retics, been a while since I had some young retics and years since I had adult ones though.
> 
> Not got many pics of them tbh, only the ones I have posted on here previous. Got these early of the babies that are ready, not that they are their lovely stipey bodies out...
> image


i am still tempted by these :whistling2:

my fulica eggs have started hatching today. i know they are common in the snail world but wanted to let the 1st batch hatch to keep a few


----------



## Lee2211

I love their shell patterns, and I suppose it's handy they are small.
One day, but atm, while I have the room, I'm getting BIG snails :lol2:
When I have to go to college or something they'd be good.

Well goodluck with them. How's your hatch rate now?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I love their shell patterns, and I suppose it's handy they are small.
> One day, but atm, while I have the room, I'm getting BIG snails :lol2:
> When I have to go to college or something they'd be good.
> 
> Well goodluck with them. How's your hatch rate now?


Yeah, I prefered bigger snails for years, I am slowly turning to smaller snails now. The OH almost bought me some S. octana a couple of weeks ago :whistling2:

Hatch rate is pretty high, about 90-95%. Out of the 30+ clutched we've had only two clutches have been infertile too.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Emma, i use fertikefibers stuff, get it off ebay, its good value and better than soil imo. 
If you use a decent cuatodian force, you dont ever eeally need to clean out. I have about 12 tanks and it lasts me ages. 

Pleco, could you put me down for a few of the limis, lemme know when youve got some more. Avaliable, really want some lol


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, I prefered bigger snails for years, I am slowly turning to smaller snails now. The OH almost bought me some S. octana a couple of weeks ago :whistling2:
> 
> Hatch rate is pretty high, about 90-95%. Out of the 30+ clutched we've had only two clutches have been infertile too.


That's good, are you hatching all 30 then?



echogecko said:


> i am still tempted by these :whistling2:
> 
> my fulica eggs have started hatching today. i know they are common in the snail world but wanted to let the 1st batch hatch to keep a few


Aww, that's good. Pics soon please 


TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Emma, i use fertikefibers stuff, get it off ebay, its good value and better than soil imo.
> If you use a decent cuatodian force, you dont ever eeally need to clean out. I have about 12 tanks and it lasts me ages.
> 
> Pleco, could you put me down for a few of the limis, lemme know when youve got some more. Avaliable, really want some lol


I don't think they do it on eBay anymore, I can't find it. They have a website though.


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Pleco, could you put me down for a few of the limis, lemme know when youve got some more. Avaliable, really want some lol


I have loads just waiting for them to grow a bit more but will have a count up later and tell you if I have any left that can go out now.


----------



## Pleco07

Got these pics earlier of a couple of the tigers...

















Measured them too, they are now 6" long SL and have a diameter of about 3". Im upgrading them soon


----------



## Lee2211

I love Tigers. I'm getting mine in a week! EEEEEEP!

That reminds me, Ninja, how are yours getting on?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> That's good, are you hatching all 30 then?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that's good. Pics soon please
> 
> I don't think they do it on eBay anymore, I can't find it. They have a website though.


It's on there, I've got it on my ebay. They do bigger blocks too now :2thumb:



Pleco07 said:


> I have loads just waiting for them to grow a bit more but will have a count up later and tell you if I have any left that can go out now.


That's cool. I'm a bit skint at the moment is all, so it'll have to wait until payday, but yeah, I'd like about 5 if possible : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> I love Tigers. I'm getting mine in a week! EEEEEEP!
> 
> That reminds me, Ninja, how are yours getting on?


Well, of the ones I got from stixnsnails, one died  no idea why, it was fine, then a corpse. 
The big beasty is doing great though, Skanadron II is more active than ever lol. Betting on about 6 inches now probably
And the other little one I got is doing great too, in with the beasty one lol. 

Missed out, I was at work, and 5 baby tigers sold for £9  :bash:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> It's on there, I've got it on my ebay. They do bigger blocks too now :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. I'm a bit skint at the moment is all, so it'll have to wait until payday, but yeah, I'd like about 5 if possible : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of the ones I got from stixnsnails, one died  no idea why, it was fine, then a corpse.
> The big beasty is doing great though, Skanadron II is more active than ever lol. Betting on about 6 inches now probably
> And the other little one I got is doing great too, in with the beasty one lol.
> 
> Missed out, I was at work, and 5 baby tigers sold for £9  :bash:


Really? Was it one of her recent hatchlings? Because she said she was sending them out on Monday...
Anyways, can I have the link please 
Bigger blocks :mf_dribble:

LOL, I'm feeding the 5,000 down here now, everyone together and a load of snail mix in the middle. It's hilarious


----------



## echogecko

i always get confused when looking at them coir blocks. how much of it would i need for a decent layer in a 3ft tank for my tigers and margies?


----------



## Pleco07

echogecko said:


> i always get confused when looking at them coir blocks. how much of it would i need for a decent layer in a 3ft tank for my tigers and margies?


I never bother trying to work it out, just buy a tenners worth Organic Coir Coco Peat Bales X2--Expands to 130 litres on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 16:49:51 BST)

and then you wont have to buy it for a while. I have a 3ft tiger tank, a tommy tank and some livefood tubs and that above lot has lasted me since 13th March. Just using the last of it today.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> It's on there, I've got it on my ebay. They do bigger blocks too now :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. I'm a bit skint at the moment is all, so it'll have to wait until payday, but yeah, I'd like about 5 if possible : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of the ones I got from stixnsnails, one died  no idea why, it was fine, then a corpse.
> The big beasty is doing great though, Skanadron II is more active than ever lol. Betting on about 6 inches now probably
> And the other little one I got is doing great too, in with the beasty one lol.
> 
> Missed out, I was at work, and 5 baby tigers sold for £9  :bash:


You could use this - PetSnails Forum - Coir: Converting Litres to Tank Coverage

It's more trouble than it's worth though, just buy a load, it'll last ages


----------



## echogecko

Pleco07 said:


> I never bother trying to work it out, just buy a tenners worth Organic Coir Coco Peat Bales X2--Expands to 130 litres on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 16:49:51 BST)
> 
> and then you wont have to buy it for a while. I have a 3ft tiger tank, a tommy tank and some livefood tubs and that above lot has lasted me since 13th March. Just using the last of it today.


cool, thanks for that. want to change all my tanks over soon but got a 3ft tank empty so want to start with that and swap the young (but getting big) tigers and margies over to that (and woodlice which should be fun) cos its 6inch higher than the 3ft there in so more room for them. then gradually change the rest of the tanks!!:whistling2:


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> You could use this - PetSnails Forum - Coir: Converting Litres to Tank Coverage
> 
> It's more trouble than it's worth though, just buy a load, it'll last ages


thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> cool, thanks for that. want to change all my tanks over soon but got a 3ft tank empty so want to start with that and swap the young (but getting big) tigers and margies over to that (and woodlice which should be fun) cos its 6inch higher than the 3ft there in so more room for them. then gradually change the rest of the tanks!!:whistling2:


How are you going to move the woodlice? Just keep all the soil and add some new stuff on top?

Mum's wallpapering the livingroom. Man I love wallpaper paste :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Really? Was it one of her recent hatchlings? Because she said she was sending them out on Monday...
> Anyways, can I have the link please
> Bigger blocks :mf_dribble:
> 
> LOL, I'm feeding the 5,000 down here now, everyone together and a load of snail mix in the middle. It's hilarious


yeah, it was a really young one. I havent complained cuz she sent me 3 as one had some old shell damage... but the youngest one (the extra) and the shell damaged one are fine, the other one died  

Organic Coir Coco Peat Bales X 4--Expands to 260 litres on eBay (end time 21-Jul-10 15:20:47 BST)

That's 260L worth, shall be getting that next time, soonish lol.

Eh? 
You should see my feeding time... it's huge bowlful here, they'll eat 2 bags of Florette and a whole cucumber (or equivalent) a day here lol. 



Pleco07 said:


> I never bother trying to work it out, just buy a tenners worth Organic Coir Coco Peat Bales X2--Expands to 130 litres on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 16:49:51 BST)
> 
> and then you wont have to buy it for a while. I have a 3ft tiger tank, a tommy tank and some livefood tubs and that above lot has lasted me since 13th March. Just using the last of it today.


See above link echo  they have up to 1000-and-something liters worth on ebay now :lol2:


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> How are you going to move the woodlice? Just keep all the soil and add some new stuff on top?
> 
> Mum's wallpapering the livingroom. Man I love wallpaper paste :whistling2:


the woodlice are gonna be the fun part. theres only bout 30 adult ones in there at the mo and the old compost will go on the garden anyway so any woodlice i don't find will just be released in a way :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

If I order any larger amounts of it I wont get it through the loft hatch :lol2:....its sits up there until its needed.


----------



## Lee2211

I'll be buying some of that at the weekend then.

Aw, that's a shame. How many Tigers have you got now? She usually sends 1 more than you ask to cover DOAs anyway. She's a lovely woman isn't she?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol! mine lives on the bottom shelf on one of the units, so theres plenty of space for more lol, and for 100L more and only about £6 more, it's better value, at least thats how I look at it xD


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I'll be buying some of that at the weekend then.
> 
> Aw, that's a shame. How many Tigers have you got now? She usually sends 1 more than you ask to cover DOAs anyway. She's a lovely woman isn't she?


Never has for me lol, not with tigers anyway. Either way I was quite irritated at the dead snail I found... I had plans for him damnit lol.


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeah, it was a really young one. I havent complained cuz she sent me 3 as one had some old shell damage... but the youngest one (the extra) and the shell damaged one are fine, the other one died
> 
> *i did a swap with stixsnails a bit ago and she sent me 2 normal skinned retics in the swap for free and they've both died. the albino's which the swap was originally for are doing really well though*
> 
> Organic Coir Coco Peat Bales X 4--Expands to 260 litres on eBay (end time 21-Jul-10 15:20:47 BST)
> 
> That's 260L worth, shall be getting that next time, soonish lol.
> 
> Eh?
> You should see my feeding time... it's huge bowlful here, they'll eat 2 bags of Florette and a whole cucumber (or equivalent) a day here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> See above link echo  they have up to 1000-and-something liters worth on ebay now :lol2:


thanks. gonna see whats in my paypal and get some : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol! mine lives on the bottom shelf on one of the units, so theres plenty of space for more lol, and for 100L more and only about £6 more, it's better value, at least thats how I look at it xD


Oh yeah its deffo worth it and its top quality stuff (never find odd things in it like i did when I used to get it from TSS) I just dont have anywhere else to store it :bash:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol! mine lives on the bottom shelf on one of the units, so theres plenty of space for more lol, and for *100L* more and only about £6 more, it's better value, at least thats how I look at it xD


130L more :2thumb:

I'm really annoyed, there's a habistat on eBay really cheap, but it ends while I'm camping! Damn :bash:
So I think I'll get a micro 100, then if there's another Habistat one on there I'll get that to, and keep the micro as a spare.
I'm getting another heat mat just incase. This one's 46" and I'll keep the 26" one as a spare.
You can never be to careful I think.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Never has for me lol, not with tigers anyway. Either way I was quite irritated at the dead snail I found... I had plans for him damnit lol.





echogecko said:


> thanks. gonna see whats in my paypal and get some : victory:


Oh, that's no good.
On SS she said she'll post 3+ to cover any DOAs. Shame about it dying though.
So how many Tigers have you got Ninja?

What are your Tigers fave food? I heard they prefer fruit to veg


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> Oh, that's no good.
> On SS she said she'll post 3+ to cover any DOAs. Shame about it dying though.
> So how many Tigers have you got Ninja?
> 
> What are your Tigers fave food? I heard they prefer fruit to veg


mine love apples and pears, didn't touch melon, strip the cucumber down to the outside and tried them last night with spinach but looking untouched at the mo cos they got other food in there :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> thanks. gonna see whats in my paypal and get some : victory:


No problem  



Pleco07 said:


> Oh yeah its deffo worth it and its top quality stuff (never find odd things in it like i did when I used to get it from TSS) I just dont have anywhere else to store it :bash:


Yeah lol, I love the stuff :lol2: 
See, mine comes in 2 blocks that are the same size... so I'd think that the larger listings would be just more blocks of the same size? wouldn't they fit? : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> 130L more :2thumb:
> 
> I'm really annoyed, there's a habistat on eBay really cheap, but it ends while I'm camping! Damn :bash:
> So I think I'll get a micro 100, then if there's another Habistat one on there I'll get that to, and keep the micro as a spare.
> I'm getting another heat mat just incase. This one's 46" and I'll keep the 26" one as a spare.
> You can never be to careful I think.


aye that too. Couldn't remember if it was 160L or 130 L though. 

Your overkilling it you know...

I didn't have a stat for my snails mats for a very, very long time... now I have one crappy one... for about 6 tanks that have heat. And it's only connected 2 of the 3 mats :whistling2:

You don't want too bigger mat either lol, too much tank coverage is bad : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> See, mine comes in 2 blocks that are the same size... so I'd think that the larger listings would be just more blocks of the same size? wouldn't they fit? : victory:


Yeah, I would imagine they would come that way too. But the one I got before only just fit up there. Our loft hatch had this super annoying overhang where the loft light switch is in.... sticks out by an extra 6"......bloody council building for ya :devil:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol, I love the stuff :lol2:
> See, mine comes in 2 blocks that are the same size... so I'd think that the larger listings would be just more blocks of the same size? wouldn't they fit? : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> aye that too. Couldn't remember if it was 160L or 130 L though.
> 
> Your overkilling it you know...
> 
> I didn't have a stat for my snails mats for a very, very long time... now I have one crappy one... for about 6 tanks that have heat. And it's only connected 2 of the 3 mats :whistling2:
> 
> You don't want too bigger mat either lol, too much tank coverage is bad : victory:


I don't want to take my chances and not have a stat, I've seen how hot they get when they don't have one, and cooked snails isn't what I'm trying to achieve.
You're supposed to cover a third of the tank right? I'll be fine then. They're really short, not very high at all, just long, like my tub.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, I would imagine they would come that way too. But the one I got before only just fit up there. Our loft hatch had this super annoying overhang where the loft light switch is in.... sticks out by an extra 6"......bloody council building for ya :devil:


Lame lol, what a complete pain.



Lee2211 said:


> I don't want to take my chances and not have a stat, I've seen how hot they get when they don't have one, and cooked snails isn't what I'm trying to achieve.
> You're supposed to cover a third of the tank right? I'll be fine then. They're really short, not very high at all, just long, like my tub.


yeah... I've never had a problem... the tub's plastic insulates it from a lot of the heat anyway... and theres the fact the cool end is... well... cool. there not like snakes, they wont sit on a overheating mat and get burned... And I put the mats along the side of the tubs, so the snails can burrow and escape any excess heat, just like in africa :lol2:

Yeah, about a third of the total length of the tank... how to explain best... divide the total length into 3 with 2 verticle lines... you only want to cover either one end or the other end one of those thirds :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lame lol, what a complete pain.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... I've never had a problem... the tub's plastic insulates it from a lot of the heat anyway... and theres the fact the cool end is... well... cool. there not like snakes, they wont sit on a overheating mat and get burned... And I put the mats along the side of the tubs, so the snails can burrow and escape any excess heat, just like in africa :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, about a third of the total length of the tank... how to explain best... divide the total length into 3 with 2 verticle lines... you only want to cover either one end or the other end one of those thirds :lol2:


I know, that's why you're not supposed to put the mat on the bottom of the tank, only the sides.
It's a rectangle, so I'll be covering one end and a little bit extra (like an inch or two) of the longest side. 

I'd like everything to be perfect for my Tigers, I'd love them to breed.

My snails are having a pile up! All 18 of them! 4 adult Fulis on the bottom, 3 juv Retics on them, 4 juv Fulis on top of them and 7 garden snails fitting in the gaps! LOL

I've written out a huge list for each tank so my mum knows what to do while I'm gone.


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> I know, that's why you're not supposed to put the mat on the bottom of the tank, only the sides.
> It's a rectangle, so I'll be covering one end and a little bit extra (like an inch or two) of the longest side.
> 
> I'd like everything to be perfect for my Tigers, I'd love them to breed.
> 
> My snails are having a pile up! All 18 of them! 4 adult Fulis on the bottom, 3 juv Retics on them, 4 juv Fulis on top of them and 7 garden snails fitting in the gaps! LOL
> 
> I've written out a huge list for each tank so my mum knows what to do while I'm gone.


i'm off for a short holiday on saturday morning and get back sunday night so gonna give all mine plenty of food on the sat morning and then feed them again when i get back sunday. :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> i'm off for a short holiday on saturday morning and get back sunday night so gonna give all mine plenty of food on the sat morning and then feed them again when i get back sunday. :2thumb:


You going anywhere nice?
I'm going camping 'till Thursday avo.
I'm going with the school, bloody expensive though, £85!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I know, that's why you're not supposed to put the mat on the bottom of the tank, only the sides.
> It's a rectangle, so I'll be covering one end and a little bit extra (like an inch or two) of the longest side.
> 
> I'd like everything to be perfect for my Tigers, I'd love them to breed.
> 
> My snails are having a pile up! All 18 of them! 4 adult Fulis on the bottom, 3 juv Retics on them, 4 juv Fulis on top of them and 7 garden snails fitting in the gaps! LOL
> 
> I've written out a huge list for each tank so my mum knows what to do while I'm gone.


I only feed every other day anyway... it's easier and they don't care lol... theres always plenty of leftovers. 
We'd all like to get some breeding tigers lol, their picky though. Think hibernating them might help induce breeding season, but mine aren't old enough to try it with yet. Takes many many months for tigers to mature, wayyy longer than all the others.... typically. 

Wouldn't keep them all together personally, pretty much zero chance of breeding and theres the possible things the natives could be carrying... and I keep them all in slightly different conditions too anyways... retics damper, natives much drier, and only retics get heating... etc etc :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> You going anywhere nice?
> I'm going camping 'till Thursday avo.
> I'm going with the school, *bloody expensive though, £85!!*


just wait and see... the £700+ trips are yet to come...


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> You going anywhere nice?
> I'm going camping 'till Thursday avo.
> I'm going with the school, bloody expensive though, £85!!


only goin to skegness for the weekend in a tent. can't go for any longer cos of all my pets. my mum would feed all but the roaches and the leaf insects (male leaf flies!) :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I only feed every other day anyway... it's easier and they don't care lol... theres always plenty of leftovers.
> We'd all like to get some breeding tigers lol, their picky though. Think hibernating them might help induce breeding season, but mine aren't old enough to try it with yet. Takes many many months for tigers to mature, wayyy longer than all the others.... typically.
> 
> Wouldn't keep them all together personally, pretty much zero chance of breeding and theres the possible things the natives could be carrying... and I keep them all in slightly different conditions too anyways... retics damper, natives much drier, and only retics get heating... etc etc :whistling2:


 I don't keep them together, every species has a seperate tank, but every week I make some snail mix and I get a big lid and they all eat together. Like a sunday roast with the family :2thumb:


TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> just wait and see... the £700+ trips are yet to come...


Yeah... I'll just be cultural at home...



echogecko said:


> only goin to skegness for the weekend in a tent. can't go for any longer cos of all my pets. my mum would feed all but the roaches and the leaf insects (male leaf flies!) :whistling2:


 Haha, what do you feed roaches anyway?


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> I don't keep them together, every species has a seperate tank, but every week I make some snail mix and I get a big lid and they all eat together. Like a sunday roast with the family :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah... I'll just be cultural at home...
> 
> 
> Haha, what do you feed roaches anyway?


same as the snails but they prefer the food when its a day old and not so fresh looking.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I don't keep them together, every species has a seperate tank, but every week I make some snail mix and I get a big lid and they all eat together. Like a sunday roast with the family :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah... I'll just be cultural at home...
> 
> 
> Haha, what do you feed roaches anyway?


Ah fair enough. I'd still avoid it lol, doesn't take long to spread something bad. But thats just me lol. 

Lol, but the overseas ones are epic fun. 
Heck, even the week away in the UK was...something like £200... 

Mine it anything... like, anything anything. If it's not moving, they'll eat it lol.


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> same as the snails but they prefer the food when its a day old and not so fresh looking.





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ah fair enough. I'd still avoid it lol, doesn't take long to spread something bad. But thats just me lol.
> 
> Lol, but the overseas ones are epic fun.
> Heck, even the week away in the UK was...something like £200...
> 
> Mine it anything... like, anything anything. If it's not moving, they'll eat it lol.


Now that's bloody expensive. I went on a week holiday to Ireland for that much with my brownies when I was younger!
I really want to go on the skiing trip to Austria but it's like £500, so I think not. They're starting to do trips to India now as well as the Spanish exchange. It's all going on!

Really? That's weird. I'm not quite sure what I thought they'd eat, but there you go. Have you ever had any escape? They give me the creeps.


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> Now that's bloody expensive. I went on a week holiday to Ireland for that much with my brownies when I was younger!
> I really want to go on the skiing trip to Austria but it's like £500, so I think not. They're starting to do trips to India now as well as the Spanish exchange. It's all going on!
> 
> Really? That's weird. I'm not quite sure what I thought they'd eat, but there you go. Have you ever had any escape? They give me the creeps.


nah, only got 4 adult ones and there docile as anything :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> nah, only got 4 adult ones and there docile as anything :lol2:


 Do you like pick them up and stuff?


----------



## cazzywoo

Anyone got a large adult fulica they would be willing to part with?
Since Sportacus died, Stephanie has been quite miserable and I think she needs a new friend to keep her company, she hasnt been very active since he died.


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Anyone got a large adult fulica they would be willing to part with?
> Since Sportacus died, Stephanie has been quite miserable and I think she needs a new friend to keep her company, she hasnt been very active since he died.


How big is she?


----------



## cazzywoo

Her shell length is just over 5 inch I think.......


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Her shell length is just over 5 inch I think.......


Oh, sorry no. I have a couple of 2 inch Fulica if you're interested? 
They're growing quickly, but I understand if you say no.


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> Do you like pick them up and stuff?


yea there quite nice and can't fly. make little hissing noises when you 1st touch them. freaked me out at 1st but there growing on me now (not as much as my snails though):lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> yea there quite nice and can't fly. make little hissing noises when you 1st touch them. freaked me out at 1st but there growing on me now (not as much as my snails though):lol2:


How big are they?


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> How big are they?


bout 3inch long:gasp:


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> Oh, sorry no. I have a couple of 2 inch Fulica if you're interested?
> They're growing quickly, but I understand if you say no.


Sorry was looking for something a bit bigger, but may come back to you if I cant get hold of one! Thanks anyway xx


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> bout 3inch long:gasp:


 :gasp: *shudders*


cazzywoo said:


> Sorry was looking for something a bit bigger, but may come back to you if I cant get hold of one! Thanks anyway xx


 That's all right.
I do have a 4-5inch one, I'm just debating whether he'll make the journey, because he's old, he hardly made it through winter, and he's still recovering. I'm not sure he could take the postal service.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Now that's bloody expensive. I went on a week holiday to Ireland for that much with my brownies when I was younger!
> I really want to go on the skiing trip to Austria but it's like £500, so I think not. They're starting to do trips to India now as well as the Spanish exchange. It's all going on!
> 
> Really? That's weird. I'm not quite sure what I thought they'd eat, but there you go. Have you ever had any escape? They give me the creeps.


Pfft, our Poland trip was £700 I think. 
And the clashot one was immense, worth the money anyday... 
I won a free pass to go back too xD but never went... turned it down for a gig :whistling2:

I've been finding babies everywhere as of late.... I was not impressed... 



echogecko said:


> bout 3inch long:gasp:


Mines bigger  



Lee2211 said:


> :gasp: *shudders*
> 
> That's all right.
> I do have a 4-5inch one, I'm just debating whether he'll make the journey, because he's old, he hardly made it through winter, and he's still recovering. I'm not sure he could take the postal service.


Hissers are brill. 

He was probably just aestavating through the winter, they're really tough, hence why importing them into a lot of countries is illegal. And why they managed to spread so far in africa. Sure he'd be fine for a day or 2 in the post


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Pfft, our Poland trip was £700 I think.
> And the clashot one was immense, worth the money anyday...
> I won a free pass to go back too xD but never went... turned it down for a gig :whistling2:
> 
> I've been finding babies everywhere as of late.... I was not impressed...
> 
> 
> 
> Mines bigger
> 
> 
> 
> Hissers are brill.
> 
> He was probably just aestavating through the winter, they're really tough, hence why importing them into a lot of countries is illegal. And why they managed to spread so far in africa. Sure he'd be fine for a day or 2 in the post


I don't know, he was pretty close to dying and he's still really thin. Doesn't eat as much as he should either. I thought they hibernated through winter and aestavated if it was too hot?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I don't know, he was pretty close to dying and he's still really thin. Doesn't eat as much as he should either. I thought they hibernated through winter and aestavated if it was too hot?


Nope, aestevation is the snail equivalent of hibernation. 
Thin? How can you tell he's thin? Only, I've never noticed anything like that with mine, and to my knowelge, they don't hold fat reserves like mammals can, so can't really lose weight to become thin. Food reserves are held inside the shell as far as I was aware. 
And my Jades don't eat a whole lot, ever. Their not fussy, they just don't eat much. The appetite seems to diminish as they get older, maybe because they stop growing so need less energy? 

In other news, found out something interesting the other day, about what snail slime is. We all know it's a different protein form of mucus right?  well, it seems that to produce enough slime to glide on like a snail does, takes about a third of their total energy intake a day, ie a third of the food they eat goes to making slime, making "slimming" the most energy demanding form of movement. 

Oh, and heres a few pics of the babies  
Counted, and theres 141 left, and 14 are reserved.


----------



## clangercrazy

*re:metaninja*

I did get my 2 snailies from Ebay yeh! So probly was you!
They are v cool!
The kids in my class are obsessed by them! The bigger one - Sammy is very adventurous and snails about all over the place, the little one, Jeffrey, just hides all the time! The kids are all asking where I got them from and how you look after them, think they are all going to be telling their parents they want some! :lol2:


----------



## DarkCarmen

nice pics :gasp: lovely baby snails, I haven't got my first lot of ya and already tempted to get more.

interesting info about the slime, see now I don't mind when they slime on my hands but when I'm cleaning tubs they've been in the slime feels weird.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

clangercrazy said:


> I did get my 2 snailies from Ebay yeh! So probly was you!
> They are v cool!
> The kids in my class are obsessed by them! The bigger one - Sammy is very adventurous and snails about all over the place, the little one, Jeffrey, just hides all the time! The kids are all asking where I got them from and how you look after them, think they are all going to be telling their parents they want some! :lol2:


lol, well, I have plenty more :whistling2:

I'm LordLumpyIII on ebay... so... you know  

Aye they are adorable lol, just wait till they get huge : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I'm so tempted to get some more retics. You were right Ninja, they are really full of character - even if that does make them a little bit heart-attack inducing at times :whistling2:

I'm sooooo stuck for space atm though, I *might* have to release all of my natives so that I can use their tank for something else


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Do it  I have loads more  
Just grab a 50L RUB, that's big enough for 5 adult retics easy enough, it's what I use for all mine... well, the retics have a 64L but only because I had one spare lol. 

Can't wait to get round to making my rack, will be able to get so many more snails in xD


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ You just made me realise that my old fulica RUB is sitting empty in the corner of my room :blush: I suppose I should put some snails in it, yes? 

I'm an idiot.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ You just made me realise that my old fulica RUB is sitting empty in the corner of my room :blush: I suppose I should put some snails in it, yes?
> 
> I'm an idiot.


yes, yes you should. More specifically, you should put some more albino reticulata in it. 


Oh, I happen to know where you can get some by the way :whistling2:





:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I think my tigers and margies need it more - they're growing at a rate of miles per hour. 

Does anyone know of anywhere that tells you which snails can happily live together? Because then I'd know what species I can get more of.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

What are you looking to house together? A lot of them do fine together, though I've read they wont breed. 

Tigers & margies I would say would be ok together, retics and margies, immacs always on their own, um...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

My Tigers and Margies are already together, because I bought them together with all of them looking rather unwell (and riddled with mites as it turned out)

I want to try & combine all of my species into as few large tanks as possible - just because the amount of tanks I have is getting ridiculous. Do you think the retics would be better off in with the tigers & margies, the fulica, or staying on their own??


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Retics would be fine with margies, though if they have issues I'd keep them separate until it's all cleared up (unless it has already of course) But I wouldn't keep them with fulica just because I keep my fuli's drier than the retics, they seem to prefer it like that, and i don't heat them either. 
Personally, instead of combining tanks, I'd reorganise what I have. I use 50L tubs and all of mine fit into a space about 1 50L deep, 4 50L's high and 2 50L's wide. Will be less space soon as I have a rack too, they'll all fit into a vertical rack lol.


----------



## cazzywoo

Hey where is everyone........?!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Retics would be fine with margies, though if they have issues I'd keep them separate until it's all cleared up (unless it has already of course) But I wouldn't keep them with fulica just because I keep my fuli's drier than the retics, they seem to prefer it like that, and i don't heat them either.


Oh, obviously I won't be putting the margies or tigers with anything else for a good while yet, I haven't seen any mites for weeks, and they've repaired their shell damage as much as they're ever going to, but I'm gonna give it a while yet. Hm. I'm thinking fulica tank, tiger/margie tank, get more retics to justify them having a tank to their selves & native tank. 



> Personally, instead of combining tanks, I'd reorganise what I have. I use 50L tubs and all of mine fit into a space about 1 50L deep, 4 50L's high and 2 50L's wide. Will be less space soon as I have a rack too, they'll all fit into a vertical rack lol.


Reorganise?? :hmm: I'm guessing you've never seen my bedroom?? As well as the four land snail tanks (one of which being 4x2x2 foot) I also have the cresties tank, the frog tank, two fish tanks & my mice cage, which is actually three cages linked together, plus two wardrobes, my bed, two desks, and well over 1,000 books. Reorganising this room would be literally a four day job.


----------



## DarkCarmen

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> and well over 1,000 books.


oh your lucky I can't drive, as I would be there in a flash, i love books I don't think I've got that many though.
when ever i try to organise my room usually end up taking all day. 
although it is something I'm tempted to do now, as I looking on ebay and found an aquatics place near me (ironic) which has quite a variety of stock including aquatic snails such as Tylomelania yellow rabbit and Tylomelania towutica ever since I read about them in pfk I've been fascinated by them.
looks like I'm going to be doing some research


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Oh, obviously I won't be putting the margies or tigers with anything else for a good while yet, I haven't seen any mites for weeks, and they've repaired their shell damage as much as they're ever going to, but I'm gonna give it a while yet. Hm. I'm thinking fulica tank, tiger/margie tank, get more retics to justify them having a tank to their selves & native tank.
> 
> Reorganise?? :hmm: I'm guessing you've never seen my bedroom?? As well as the four land snail tanks (one of which being 4x2x2 foot) I also have the cresties tank, the frog tank, two fish tanks & my mice cage, which is actually three cages linked together, plus two wardrobes, my bed, two desks, and well over 1,000 books. Reorganising this room would be literally a four day job.


Sounds like a plan : victory:
Hahaha! See, that's why I have a separate room for the animals :lol2:
Keeps it so much easier, and I don't worry about messing with their day/night cycles cuz I'm usually still up at dawn xD 
I'll take a photo of the space mine take up, it's a shockingly small space for so many snails. It'll grow though, and I'm still working on a rack for them. 

I have an entire spare bedroom just for the reps & bugs lol. The wouldn't all fit in my room lol. 
Wish I had that many books... though I have enough trouble finding space for the 80 or so I have lol.


----------



## ladyboid

can any one confirm for my daughter what her snails are please :2thumb:
I am guessing the common fulica but really dont know!










also she is wanting me to sell for for her , what would you guys recomend she ask for them at the size in the photos.

:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ladyboid said:


> can any one confirm for my daughter what her snails are please :2thumb:
> I am guessing the common fulica but really dont know!
> 
> image
> 
> also she is wanting me to sell for for her , what would you guys recomend she ask for them at the size in the photos.
> 
> :2thumb:


They look like fulica to me from those yeah, for a positive 100% ID a photo of the underside would be perfect. 
Um, you could probably sell them all together for about £1... they really aren't expensive... so easy to breed and buy now... : victory:


----------



## ladyboid

thank you : victory:
I can try to get another photo of the underside, would you need the body to be out or doesnt it matter? or take a photo of it moving on glass?

I shall tell her that she will not get rich for holiday selling these :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol! Um, of the inner lip of the shell is the important bit


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Sounds like a plan : victory:
> Hahaha! See, that's why I have a separate room for the animals :lol2:
> Keeps it so much easier, and I don't worry about messing with their day/night cycles cuz I'm usually still up at dawn xD
> I'll take a photo of the space mine take up, it's a shockingly small space for so many snails. It'll grow though, and I'm still working on a rack for them.
> 
> I have an entire spare bedroom just for the reps & bugs lol. The wouldn't all fit in my room lol.
> Wish I had that many books... though I have enough trouble finding space for the 80 or so I have lol.


I still live with my Mummy & Daddy, so I can't have a seperate room - plus I like having everyone all in one place. 

I woke up this morning to find baby C. hortensis ALL OVER my window. I have no idea how they got out of the tank - perhaps one of the air holes - but jessuss...I didn't even know I had that many :gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I still live with my Mummy & Daddy, so I can't have a seperate room - plus I like having everyone all in one place.
> 
> I woke up this morning to find baby C. hortensis ALL OVER my window. I have no idea how they got out of the tank - perhaps one of the air holes - but jessuss...I didn't even know I had that many :gasp:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
So do I! Well, just the mother. 
I laid claim to it  And everyone in one place, in a different room to me though lol. It's a lot easier, and means I had space for way more things too :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I still live with my Mummy & Daddy, so I can't have a seperate room - plus I like having everyone all in one place.
> 
> I woke up this morning to find baby C. hortensis ALL OVER my window. I have no idea how they got out of the tank - perhaps one of the air holes - but jessuss...I didn't even know I had that many :gasp:


Ive recently moved out but still dont have a spare room or all our stuff. All my lot are kept upstairs in our bedroom and all her lot are spread amongst the living room and hallway lol


----------



## Pleco07

I wish they made 4x2x2 RUBS, would make life so much easier


----------



## echogecko

anybody know if snails can eat beetroot??? bought a salad bag from morrisons but didn't notice till just now that it contains beetroot.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Your not the only one pleco xD

Echo, none of. My lot will eat it, but it shouldnt do then any harm i would think.


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Your not the only one pleco xD
> 
> Echo, none of. My lot will eat it, but it shouldnt do then any harm i would think.


thanks, i put it in anyway cos thats the only food i'd got for them and wanted to feed before i went to bed:lol2:


----------



## mrhoyo

Hi,
Pleco07 has told me that some of you have native snails breeding. Would it be possible for me to buy some for my skinks? They're not amazingly keen on GALS as the previous owner gave them garden snails.
PM me with any info if possible.
Thanks


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nope, aestevation is the snail equivalent of hibernation.
> Thin? How can you tell he's thin? Only, I've never noticed anything like that with mine, and to my knowelge, they don't hold fat reserves like mammals can, so can't really lose weight to become thin. Food reserves are held inside the shell as far as I was aware.
> And my Jades don't eat a whole lot, ever. Their not fussy, they just don't eat much. The appetite seems to diminish as they get older, maybe because they stop growing so need less energy?
> 
> In other news, found out something interesting the other day, about what snail slime is. We all know it's a different protein form of mucus right?  well, it seems that to produce enough slime to glide on like a snail does, takes about a third of their total energy intake a day, ie a third of the food they eat goes to making slime, making "slimming" the most energy demanding form of movement.
> 
> Oh, and heres a few pics of the babies
> Counted, and theres 141 left, and 14 are reserved.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Knew that :whistling2:



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I'm so tempted to get some more retics. You were right Ninja, they are really full of character - even if that does make them a little bit heart-attack inducing at times :whistling2:
> 
> I'm sooooo stuck for space atm though, I *might* have to release all of my natives so that I can use their tank for something else


I love my Retics so active, great little characters.
Make Ninjas day and buy some more :2thumb:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Do it  I have loads more
> Just grab a 50L RUB, that's big enough for 5 adult retics easy enough, it's what I use for all mine... well, the retics have a 64L but only because I had one spare lol.
> 
> Can't wait to get round to making my rack, will be able to get so many more snails in xD


 I put up a load of links for 85 litre ones and I got told I couldn't keep two in there!




Pleco07 said:


> I wish they made 4x2x2 RUBS, would make life so much easier


How expensive would that be to buy though :O


----------



## Lee2211

I've just found another batch of garden snail eggs in the tank.
But I'm not sure who laid them, I'm 90% sure it would of been my hortensis, but then again it could have been my helix's. I want to hatch them, but if any of you would be willing to rehome them no matter the babies then please tell me before I put them in the freezer tomorrow.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

mrhoyo said:


> Hi,
> Pleco07 has told me that some of you have native snails breeding. Would it be possible for me to buy some for my skinks? They're not amazingly keen on GALS as the previous owner gave them garden snails.
> PM me with any info if possible.
> Thanks


Just get some out of your garden.....in a little RUB with some soil, give them veg & you'll be overrun with babies in a month. 

Do you guys remember my poorly looking Margies & maybe-Tigers? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread-426.html#post6314932

Look at them now!! Not the best they could be, but a lot better than they were me thinks :2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen

today was a good day
I got my 2 baby Albino reticulata of ninja in the post and they are so sweet and cheeky they've been up and active since i opened their little travel box this morning.
they've also snacked on some cucumber and lettuce.
I even txted some of my friends lol most think i'm mad but a couple want to see them as they've never seen albino snail before.
such fun just got think of a couple names for them

god job i went and got a load of new veg yesterday


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hi all! I am very soon going to be recieving 20 baby achatina fulica. They will be my first GALS. I have been trying to find information on planting live plants in the tub with them. Is this a good idea? Also, which plants will be safe in with them?
I've already ordered worms to go in the compost substrate to keep it clean and healthy!
Any help would be much appreciated,
Jenny.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Pretty much any live plant is gonna get eaten rather fast : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hi all! I am very soon going to be recieving 20 baby achatina fulica. They will be my first GALS. I have been trying to find information on planting live plants in the tub with them. Is this a good idea? Also, which plants will be safe in with them?
> I've already ordered worms to go in the compost substrate to keep it clean and healthy!
> Any help would be much appreciated,
> Jenny.


20!?
Jebus, your going to need a big tank. Are they feeders? Or breeder feeders?

I plant cress and lettuce seeds, or sunflower seeds. Anything really, they eat the shoots before it turns into anything properly. You could put a hosta in there? They get pretty big and slugs like to eat them, so snails probably could to.
Anways, if it was bad for them, they wouldn't eat it.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> 20!?
> Jebus, your going to need a big tank. Are they feeders? Or breeder feeders?
> 
> I plant cress and lettuce seeds, or sunflower seeds. Anything really, they eat the shoots before it turns into anything properly. You could put a hosta in there? They get pretty big and slugs like to eat them, so snails probably could to.
> Anways, if it was bad for them, they wouldn't eat it.


I'm going to keep 4 as pets and to breed then will feed the young to my lizards. I have a fairly hefty plastic tub for them at mo and a spare glass tank to use if the plastic one gets at all crampt! Getting the 20 for free and the amount was non negotiable! (they're only a month old at mo so not too big yet!)

Cheers for the plant advise dude, I read somewhere that ferns and privet were ok too. Is that right?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> How expensive would that be to buy though :O


I can imagine it being that expensive, RUBS are well cheap


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm going to keep 4 as pets and to breed then will feed the young to my lizards. I have a fairly hefty plastic tub for them at mo and a spare glass tank to use if the plastic one gets at all crampt! Getting the 20 for free and the amount was non negotiable! (they're only a month old at mo so not too big yet!)
> 
> Cheers for the plant advise dude, I read somewhere that ferns and privet were ok too. Is that right?


I have a link somewhere of plants that you can put in a snail tank, I'll edit it in in a mo.
EDIT: http://petsnails.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=habitat&action=display&thread=7851


Pleco07 said:


> I can imagine it being that expensive, RUBS are well cheap


I beg to differ, I've seen RUBs on websites going for £££'s


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I beg to differ, I've seen RUBs on websites going for £££'s


I only buy mine from Staples as its only a 20mins walk from my house.


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> I only buy mine from Staples as its only a 20mins walk from my house.


Yeah, but they don't even do very big ones, they're biggest ones are like twice the price of where I get mine from.
IKEA's the place ya'know.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> I have a link somewhere of plants that you can put in a snail tank, I'll edit it in in a mo.
> EDIT: PetSnails Forum - Safe Plants for Tanks
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, I've seen RUBs on websites going for £££'s


Cheers for the link, very helpful indeed!

Oh and you can get an 80litre RUB from Wilkinsons for £5 :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, but they don't even do very big ones, they're biggest ones are like twice the price of where I get mine from.
> IKEA's the place ya'know.


My local Staples does all RUB sizes. IKEA is too far for me as I dont have a car anymore




dickvansheepcake said:


> Cheers for the link, very helpful indeed!
> 
> Oh and you can get an 80litre RUB from Wilkinsons for £5 :2thumb:


I have a few of them already


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> Cheers for the link, very helpful indeed!
> 
> Oh and you can get an 80litre RUB from Wilkinsons for £5 :2thumb:





Pleco07 said:


> My local Staples does all RUB sizes. IKEA is too far for me as I dont have a car anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few of them already


Yeah I know, and I'm well annoyed because Steve told me they're not big enough for Retics, so I bought an 130L one, which is bloody huge!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah I know, and I'm well annoyed because Steve told me they're not big enough for Retics, so I bought an 130L one, which is bloody huge!


I didn't know you could get bigger than 80L. That must be a stonker! :gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

So much has been going on while I was... well, out with the OH  



Lee2211 said:


> Knew that :whistling2:
> I love my Retics so active, great little characters.
> Make Ninjas day and buy some more :2thumb:
> I put up a load of links for 85 litre ones and I got told I couldn't keep two in there!
> How expensive would that be to buy though :O


Course you did  
Yeah, do that!!! Sounds like a brilliant idea :whistling2: 
I don't like the 84L, it's got the same floor space as the 50 & 64, but is much taller, hence, pointlessly big. 50L FTW : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> I've just found another batch of garden snail eggs in the tank.
> But I'm not sure who laid them, I'm 90% sure it would of been my hortensis, but then again it could have been my helix's. I want to hatch them, but if any of you would be willing to rehome them no matter the babies then please tell me before I put them in the freezer tomorrow.


See below, unless their a funny color, in which case, ME ME ME ME ME ME 



mrhoyo said:


> Hi,
> Pleco07 has told me that some of you have native snails breeding. Would it be possible for me to buy some for my skinks? They're not amazingly keen on GALS as the previous owner gave them garden snails.
> PM me with any info if possible.
> Thanks


See above  



DarkCarmen said:


> today was a good day
> I got my 2 baby Albino reticulata of ninja in the post and they are so sweet and cheeky they've been up and active since i opened their little travel box this morning.
> they've also snacked on some cucumber and lettuce.
> I even txted some of my friends lol most think i'm mad but a couple want to see them as they've never seen albino snail before.
> such fun just got think of a couple names for them
> 
> god job i went and got a load of new veg yesterday


Glad to hear your happy and they arrived ok  



Pleco07 said:


> I can imagine it being that expensive, RUBS are well cheap


 Cheap!?! £14 I think in the staples round here for a 50L... not cheap for a plastic box lol. 



dickvansheepcake said:


> Cheers for the link, very helpful indeed!
> Oh and you can get an *80litre RUB from Wilkinsons for £5* :2thumb:


I don't like the wilkos ones, their not very strong, and can't be stacked very well, as they crumple under weight lol. 



Lee2211 said:


> Yeah I know, and I'm well annoyed because Steve told me they're not big enough for Retics, so I bought an 130L one, which is bloody huge!


Really? Cuz I would say a 50L is fine... I have 2 adult retics, 3 large juvies, and all the babies, in one 64L, and it wasn't cramped until the babies arrived lol. Though I do intend to move the normal retics out into their own tub before they hit adulthood... but thats as much for the genetics as it is for the space factor. 



dickvansheepcake said:


> I didn't know you could get bigger than 80L. That must be a stonker! :gasp:


Yep, biggest is a 145L now... it's huge, and about £20 :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I don't like the wilkos ones, their not very strong, and can't be stacked very well, as they crumple under weight lol.
> 
> 
> Yep, biggest is a 145L now... it's huge, and about £20 :lol2:


145L??? I could fit in one of those bad boys I reckon.....If your ever in the Wiltshire area for any reason and see a purple haired girl climbing in giant plastic boxes.....leave her be :whistling2:

I won't be stacking the wilko's box so I reckon it'll do me fine for now.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol! I'd like to see that...

Purple eh?? Nice  lol

Yeah, I have one I use for a mealworm colony, it works fine for them, nice and deep, but I wouldn't use em for the snails just coz I have enough that I need to stack em lol, and I'm getting a rack soon anyway, and that'll only fit 50/64l RUB's.


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Cheap!?! £14 I think in the staples round here for a 50L... not cheap for a plastic box lol.


I bought my 64ltr for £17, I would consider that cheap considering how good RUBS are. Ive been tempted to get a couple of 145ltrs for the tigers but they are only 15.7" deep, my tigers are on 8" of substrate leaving only 7.7" of room. I like to have a bit of height to their enclosures as my tigers are for ever climbing around. But then they also use most of that 8" substrate. :hmm:

I house roaches in those cheap £5 80ltr ones as they aren't nice and strong/rigid like RUBS. I had my massive group of ireds in them before but im looking for something for the tigers. Although soon I will have enough money to just buy a new 4ft glass tank (wish I hadn't got rid of that 4.5ft fish tank last year now :bash


----------



## mrhoyo

Lee2211 said:


> I've just found another batch of garden snail eggs in the tank.
> But I'm not sure who laid them, I'm 90% sure it would of been my hortensis, but then again it could have been my helix's. I want to hatch them, but if any of you would be willing to rehome them no matter the babies then please tell me before I put them in the freezer tomorrow.


Is it too late to beg for snails?



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Just get some out of your garden.....in a little RUB with some soil, give them veg & you'll be overrun with babies in a month.


That is what I used to do but we've moved and I haven't seen a single live snail. I've been snooping around at night, in the rain and in the dry looking under stuff and I can't find any. I've seen tons of slugs but they're bloody disgusting. Don't think my skinks would be too interested in something that looks like s slimy cat poo!


When I finally do get some snails will I be able to house them with my GALS or will I need another tub?
Thanks


----------



## echogecko

mrhoyo said:


> Is it too late to beg for snails?
> 
> 
> That is what I used to do but we've moved and I haven't seen a single live snail. I've been snooping around at night, in the rain and in the dry looking under stuff and I can't find any. I've seen tons of slugs but they're bloody disgusting. Don't think my skinks would be too interested in something that looks like s slimy cat poo!
> 
> 
> When I finally do get some snails will I be able to house them with my GALS or will I need another tub?
> Thanks


i'd recommend a seperate tub incase they have anything that can be passed onto your gals


----------



## mrhoyo

echogecko said:


> i'd recommend a seperate tub incase they have anything that can be passed onto your gals


Thanks, I'll do that then. Just need to get some!


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> I didn't know you could get bigger than 80L. That must be a stonker! :gasp:


I bought two, they're well cheap, a tenner each! A lot cheaper than Stephan getting a 64L one for £17...



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> So much has been going on while I was... well, out with the OH
> 
> 
> 
> Course you did
> Yeah, do that!!! Sounds like a brilliant idea :whistling2:
> I don't like the 84L, it's got the same floor space as the 50 & 64, but is much taller, hence, pointlessly big. 50L FTW : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> See below, unless their a funny color, in which case, ME ME ME ME ME ME
> 
> 
> 
> See above
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your happy and they arrived ok
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap!?! £14 I think in the staples round here for a 50L... not cheap for a plastic box lol.
> 
> 
> I don't like the wilkos ones, their not very strong, and can't be stacked very well, as they crumple under weight lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Cuz I would say a 50L is fine... I have 2 adult retics, 3 large juvies, and all the babies, in one 64L, and it wasn't cramped until the babies arrived lol. Though I do intend to move the normal retics out into their own tub before they hit adulthood... but thats as much for the genetics as it is for the space factor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, biggest is a 145L now... it's huge, and about £20 :lol2:


No, I actually did know that. I read the article on Supersnails a while back.
I'll hatch 'em out and see what happens, any good ones are yours. I'm pretty sure it was my red hortensis that laid them.



Pleco07 said:


> I bought my 64ltr for £17, I would consider that cheap considering how good RUBS are. Ive been tempted to get a couple of 145ltrs for the tigers but they are only 15.7" deep, my tigers are on 8" of substrate leaving only 7.7" of room. I like to have a bit of height to their enclosures as my tigers are for ever climbing around. But then they also use most of that 8" substrate. :hmm:
> 
> I house roaches in those cheap £5 80ltr ones as they aren't nice and strong/rigid like RUBS. I had my massive group of ireds in them before but im looking for something for the tigers. Although soon I will have enough money to just buy a new 4ft glass tank (wish I hadn't got rid of that 4.5ft fish tank last year now :bash


The one I bought is 31.1x22.4x16.5" and it's only an 130L


----------



## Lee2211

mrhoyo said:


> Is it too late to beg for snails?
> 
> 
> That is what I used to do but we've moved and I haven't seen a single live snail. I've been snooping around at night, in the rain and in the dry looking under stuff and I can't find any. I've seen tons of slugs but they're bloody disgusting. Don't think my skinks would be too interested in something that looks like s slimy cat poo!
> 
> 
> When I finally do get some snails will I be able to house them with my GALS or will I need another tub?
> Thanks


You'll be using them as feeder food wont you?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I bought two, they're well cheap, a tenner each! A lot cheaper than Stefan :whistling2: getting a 64L one for £17...
> The one I bought is 31.1x22.4x16.5" and it's only an 130L


Yeah but there no other storage boxes around that quite match up to the quality of a RUB. I think I may just buy the 145l and see how we go while I keep my eyes open for any second hand/cheap glass tanks.


.......can I be bothered to go down there now:hmm:


----------



## Pleco07

*Some more L. flammea pics now they are having a little growth spurt*

Slimin all ove my laptop :flrt:


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Yeah but there no other storage boxes around that quite match up to the quality of a RUB. I think I may just buy the 145l and see how we go while I keep my eyes open for any second hand/cheap glass tanks.
> 
> 
> .......can I be bothered to go down there now:hmm:


I think the point is can you afford to go down there now.



Pleco07 said:


> Slimin all ove my laptop :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Aww, that's cute. 
But how are you going to clean it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I think the point is can you afford to go down there now.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that's cute.
> But how are you going to clean it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I got paid today so I have money and theres nothing I need to buy so its spare.

Im not :whistling2: bit of slime never hurt no one. besides no one else goes on my laptop


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> I got paid today so I have money and theres nothing I need to buy so its spare.
> 
> Im not :whistling2: bit of slime never hurt no one. besides no one else goes on my laptop


Haha, if I put Borris on my laptop he'd end up writing your guys silly messages ;P


----------



## echogecko

my baby fulica. hatched 21st july 2010 :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> my baby fulica. hatched 21st july 2010 :2thumb:
> image
> image


I can't see the pictures?

But yay for you!


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> I can't see the pictures?
> 
> But yay for you!


how come? there showing on mine:whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

My 20 tiny baby fulica have just arrived! I'm so excited! As soon as I took the lid off the tub they were all sliming their way out into their new home. I didn't realise how tiny they were going to be...or how cute. Seriously not sure if I'm going to be able to feed any to my lizards now. I'm sure I can find room to house all 20 when they grow up though :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> I got paid today so I have money and theres nothing I need to buy so its spare.
> 
> Im not :whistling2: bit of slime never hurt no one. besides no one else goes on my laptop


lol, so when I said anout £20, what I meant to say was... Really Useful, 145 Litre Box - Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Storage, Archive & Organisation, Office Supplies - Staples

£35. 

Still prefer the 50L, can't keep such a large group, 2 or 3 per box, but they rack and stack much much easier lol.


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> how come? there showing on mine:whistling2:


"This image or video has been moved or deleted"



dickvansheepcake said:


> My 20 tiny baby fulica have just arrived! I'm so excited! As soon as I took the lid off the tub they were all sliming their way out into their new home. I didn't realise how tiny they were going to be...or how cute. Seriously not sure if I'm going to be able to feed any to my lizards now. I'm sure I can find room to house all 20 when they grow up though :whistling2:


Hehe, they are incredibly cute. 
What you could do is breed them and feed your lizard the eggs? They wont even have developed by the time he's eaten them, and it saves you freezing them so they don't get wasted.

Just to add guys I have a lot of Fulis left and they need to go-go-go, I'm only charging postage, RMSD or 1st class recorded, they're reaching 2"+ and need more room, and a loving home. Please please consider them, great little pets. There's some shell damage as they're rescues, but they'll be able to heal it a lot better with more room.


----------



## echogecko

try again, my baby fulicas hatched 21st july 2010


----------



## Lee2211

They are soo cute! Good luck with them


----------



## Lee2211

Would you say £26 is good value for a habistat mat stat?


----------



## mrhoyo

Lee2211 said:


> Would you say £26 is good value for a habistat mat stat?


No, they're £20 here but personally I'd get a Microclimate mini stat.

So does anyone have any garden snails I can buy?


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> Would you say £26 is good value for a habistat mat stat?


new or used?
yeah i think its pretty good, but you can still find them cheaper
mine dimming stats cost me £50, and i had to buy three :whip:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> new or used?
> yeah i think its pretty good, but you can still find them cheaper
> mine dimming stats cost me £50, and i had to buy three :whip:


 New, yeah I could find it cheaper, but I need it now.
I'm so pissed off as well, because the other night there was one for like £12.50 and I was going to bid on it just before it finished, but I missed the ending time by 2 minutes! :bash:


mrhoyo said:


> No, they're £20 here but personally I'd get a Microclimate mini stat.
> 
> So does anyone have any garden snails I can buy?


Well yeah, I 'spose but Adam told me that Habistats were better, plus all the Micros I can find are round about the same price, apart from Alfies.


----------



## mrhoyo

Lee2211 said:


> Well yeah, I 'spose but Adam told me that Habistats were better, plus all the Micros I can find are round about the same price, apart from Alfies.


I find the Microclimates to be better. If you have a good snoop on ebay you can probably get dimmers or pule stats for the same price. I managed to get a DL2 for under £20 that way and it is an amazing thermostat


----------



## Lee2211

mrhoyo said:


> I find the Microclimates to be better. If you have a good snoop on ebay you can probably get dimmers or pule stats for the same price. I managed to get a DL2 for under £20 that way and it is an amazing thermostat


Spent all morning and yesterday looking, none that I can afford.
I guess I'll have to go with a Micro, just Ninja says they keep the temp better.


----------



## mrhoyo

Lee2211 said:


> Spent all morning and yesterday looking, none that I can afford.
> I guess I'll have to go with a Micro, just Ninja says they keep the temp better.


Flog me some native snails to boost the fund!:2thumb:

How desperate are you for thermostats? There are tons on there that could be gotten cheaply, if you wanted to buy it now this is the cheapest


----------



## Lee2211

mrhoyo said:


> Flog me some native snails to boost the fund!:2thumb:
> 
> How desperate are you for thermostats? There are tons on there that could be gotten cheaply, if you wanted to buy it now this is the cheapest


Wont they be used as feeders?


----------



## mrhoyo

Lee2211 said:


> Wont they be used as feeders?


Nope, these are going to be my breeders


----------



## Pleco07

mrhoyo said:


> Nope, these are going to be my breeders


What natives are you after? I'll got hunt a few out the garden (you can do all the quarantining) and send them to you for postage. I can move for natives round here!


----------



## mrhoyo

Pleco07 said:


> What natives are you after? I'll got hunt a few out the garden (you can do all the quarantining) and send them to you for postage. I can move for natives round here!


I have absolutely no idea, the guy I got my pink tongues off just said he fed them on garden snails. They don't seem to like GALS much, no idea why. Sounds like a plan though given the snail shortage we have!


----------



## Lee2211

mrhoyo said:


> Nope, these are going to be my breeders


I'll see how many I have left after they've hatched :2thumb:
I'll only be charging postage, so not much money to be spending on stats :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

My tanks have mites  
Already ordered the antimite mites... quite irritating.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> My tanks have mites
> Already ordered the antimite mites... quite irritating.


Same :bash:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Same :bash:


you ordered the mite eaters yet? 

I swear, I'm gunna :censor: them...


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> you ordered the mite eaters yet?
> 
> I swear, I'm gunna :censor: them...


No, not yet. I'm going to wait untill I move them tomorrow and then I'm going to blizt the little f***ers 'till kingdom come!


----------



## Lee2211

Is £27 a good price for a Habistat pulse stat?

Forget it, bills coming out soon, can't afford it D:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> No, not yet. I'm going to wait untill I move them tomorrow and then I'm going to blizt the little f***ers 'till kingdom come!


That's my plan  I have the last of my coir soaking in a bucket now, will be changing all the substrate when the mites come, or at least changing as much as I can, not got a lot left. And all the tanks are getting treated lol. They will pay for this indiscretion. I can't post out any of the babies I've sold until it's sorted either. :devil::censor::devil:



Lee2211 said:


> Is £27 a good price for a Habistat pulse stat?
> 
> Forget it, bills coming out soon, can't afford it D:


Not too bad. I got a microclimate300 for under £10 yesterday :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> That's my plan  I have the last of my coir soaking in a bucket now, will be changing all the substrate when the mites come, or at least changing as much as I can, not got a lot left. And all the tanks are getting treated lol. They will pay for this indiscretion. I can't post out any of the babies I've sold until it's sorted either. :devil::censor::devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad. I got a microclimate300 for under £10 yesterday :whistling2:


Yeah, I'm upgrading my Retics tomorrow so I'll give all the tanks a good clean out replace the substrate fully, give them a thorough bath and order some mites. I'm waiting on Dusk to get back to me about the worms as well, but she's really tied up bless her.

You WHAT! I've been looking for AGES! :whip:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> My tanks have mites
> Already ordered the antimite mites... quite irritating.


Let me know how you get on with them - I might have mites, but I'm not sure if I do, or if they're just baby woodlice :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Let me know how you get on with them - I might have mites, but I'm not sure if I do, or if they're just baby woodlice :whistling2:


I've had them for bloody ages, I can't get rid of the damn things!


----------



## cloggers

are these mites the same as snake mites?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, I'm upgrading my Retics tomorrow so I'll give all the tanks a good clean out replace the substrate fully, give them a thorough bath and order some mites. I'm waiting on Dusk to get back to me about the worms as well, but she's really tied up bless her.
> 
> You WHAT! I've been looking for AGES! :whip:


I've already taken most of the substrates out, don't have enough spare coir to replace it all at the moment, but the mites should do the job anyway. Then I'll put some new stuff in a few weeks after the mites have gone to give them some depth again. 

Yup... it did come with my new rainbow boa though lol. £50 for boa, tub and micro minstat 300, damn bargain :whistling2: 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Let me know how you get on with them - I might have mites, but I'm not sure if I do, or if they're just baby woodlice :whistling2:


Baby woodlice are pretty obvious... check the snails themselves, should be able to find them on the snails if it mites. 



cloggers said:


> are these mites the same as snake mites?


Nope, different sort of thing, but they have the same affect really.. illness, weakened immune system, death... etc. 

Oh, me hameli have laid a few eggs... not many, but a few lol. didn't think they were old enough for that yet. :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I've already taken most of the substrates out, don't have enough spare coir to replace it all at the moment, but the mites should do the job anyway. Then I'll put some new stuff in a few weeks after the mites have gone to give them some depth again.
> 
> Yup... it did come with my new rainbow boa though lol. £50 for boa, tub and micro minstat 300, damn bargain :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby woodlice are pretty obvious... check the snails themselves, should be able to find them on the snails if it mites.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, different sort of thing, but they have the same affect really.. illness, weakened immune system, death... etc.
> 
> Oh, me hameli have laid a few eggs... not many, but a few lol. didn't think they were old enough for that yet. :lol2:


Yeah. I'm bloody throwing it all away. All the new stuff'll get blitzed in the microwave (as usual) and they'll be sorry they ever stepped foot in my snail tanks :devil:

I don't know where they keep coming from though! It's really beggining to bug the hell out of me GRRRR

Hmmm... Maybe I'll forgive you then..


----------



## echogecko

can't believe it. fed all my snails saturday morning before i went away. was too tired by time i got back last night to do anything to them and when i looked, they still had food. just been taking out the old food to put in new only to find 1 of my young albino retics right in its shell and the other has had a growth spurt (along with my other young retics!!). hope the lil guy is ok. i've put him in a tank on his own with the heat mat on to see if that gets him out a bit.


----------



## goldie1212

had all 3 of my snails out today comparing sizes and taking a few pics, i have a normal fulica and 2 rodatzis, all 3 are growing like weeds. i feed them cucumber,apple,tomato and pepper, and they have cuttlefish too. is there any other things they really like? cucumber is their favourite right now. also, they are each in their own tank, and they have sphagnum moss as a substrate. i found the compst very messy when i used to have snails and this moss seems great for them. its around 2" deep and they still bury in it sometimes. the tanks are bare other than the substrate and moss though as i worry they may fall from the top and possibly crack their shells if i put other things in. is this true?


----------



## Lee2211

goldie1212 said:


> had all 3 of my snails out today comparing sizes and taking a few pics, i have a normal fulica and 2 rodatzis, all 3 are growing like weeds. i feed them cucumber,apple,tomato and pepper, and they have cuttlefish too. is there any other things they really like? cucumber is their favourite right now. also, they are each in their own tank, and they have sphagnum moss as a substrate. i found the compst very messy when i used to have snails and this moss seems great for them. its around 2" deep and they still bury in it sometimes. the tanks are bare other than the substrate and moss though as i worry they may fall from the top and possibly crack their shells if i put other things in. is this true?


Firstly, hi 

Now, they love seeds, sweet potatoe is good for them. You may think cucumber is their favourite because they eat loads of it, but that's only because it's so low in nutrients they have to eat loads of it before they get full. Try loads of different things, banana, mango, lettuce, marrow, courgette, anything, also plants from your garden are good for them to.

As long as it's not too hard then they wont do much damage tbh, they very rarely fall of anyway, but it's a precaution. I have sticks to stimulate their natural climbing tendancies, plants pots for them to hide in. And if you plant seeds, when they sprout they'll eat them to. 

Just a question, how big are your snails? Because I tend to give them enough substrate to cover themselves completely. And I get what you mean by mess, I'm now cleaning mine out and my mum's had to buy me my own hoover specifically for when I clean out the snails. The mud goes all over the place, and I'm not the tidiest of people.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah. I'm bloody throwing it all away. All the new stuff'll get blitzed in the microwave (as usual) and they'll be sorry they ever stepped foot in my snail tanks :devil:
> 
> I don't know where they keep coming from though! It's really beggining to bug the hell out of me GRRRR
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe I'll forgive you then..


Use coir, totally pest free  



echogecko said:


> can't believe it. fed all my snails saturday morning before i went away. was too tired by time i got back last night to do anything to them and when i looked, they still had food. just been taking out the old food to put in new only to find 1 of my young albino retics right in its shell and the other has had a growth spurt (along with my other young retics!!). hope the lil guy is ok. i've put him in a tank on his own with the heat mat on to see if that gets him out a bit.


Yeah, they tend to grow at very different speeds sometimes, sure it'll be fine  If he shrinks back any more, soak him in warm water, that'll bring them out 95% of the time. 



goldie1212 said:


> had all 3 of my snails out today comparing sizes and taking a few pics, i have a normal fulica and 2 rodatzis, all 3 are growing like weeds. i feed them cucumber,apple,tomato and pepper, and they have cuttlefish too. is there any other things they really like? cucumber is their favourite right now. also, they are each in their own tank, and they have sphagnum moss as a substrate. i found the compst very messy when i used to have snails and this moss seems great for them. its around 2" deep and they still bury in it sometimes. the tanks are bare other than the substrate and moss though as i worry they may fall from the top and possibly crack their shells if i put other things in. is this true?


Like lee said about the food, and I'd suggest using coir as a substrate, it's much cleaner than compost and easy to work with, and much cheaper than the moss lol. They'll all be fine in one tank, mine seem to do better in a group if it's possible for you. Their shells are pretty tough, a few branches and things to slime over, plant pots and such are cheap hides and things to climb on, and they'll be fine. : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Use coir, totally pest free
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they tend to grow at very different speeds sometimes, sure it'll be fine  If he shrinks back any more, soak him in warm water, that'll bring them out 95% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Like lee said about the food, and I'd suggest using coir as a substrate, it's much cleaner than compost and easy to work with, and much cheaper than the moss lol. They'll all be fine in one tank, mine seem to do better in a group if it's possible for you. Their shells are pretty tough, a few branches and things to slime over, plant pots and such are cheap hides and things to climb on, and they'll be fine. : victory:


I do use coir! I boil water and mix it in, it goes in the microwave for 5 minutes then more boiling water is added and they still get in there!
I bathed them before I started and I'll bath them again once I've finished before I put them back in.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I do use coir! I boil water and mix it in, it goes in the microwave for 5 minutes then more boiling water is added and they still get in there!
> I bathed them before I started and I'll bath them again once I've finished before I put them back in.


Their not in the coir though, their coming from outside. The coir is sterile, and theres no way the mites could be in the coir, so microwaving it is a bit... well, a bit of a waste of time/effort/electric really. 
The mites get into the pneumostome, so washing them is unlikely to get rid of the mites, you put them back, and the mites come out, breed, and spread. 
Just changing the substrate doesn't make a lot of difference really, as the mites are on the snails, not in the substrate.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> I'm now cleaning mine out and my mum's had to buy me my own hoover specifically for when I clean out the snails. The mud goes all over the place, and I'm not the tidiest of people.


my mum does the coir :blush:, it was all over the kitchen table on monday.
snakes are so much easier to clean out :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Their not in the coir though, their coming from outside. The coir is sterile, and theres no way the mites could be in the coir, so microwaving it is a bit... well, a bit of a waste of time/effort/electric really.
> The mites get into the pneumostome, so washing them is unlikely to get rid of the mites, you put them back, and the mites come out, breed, and spread.
> Just changing the substrate doesn't make a lot of difference really, as the mites are on the snails, not in the substrate.


I know, trust me. You have no idea how many times I've done this before. Washing them works, when they were infested when I first got them, I washed them once/twice every day for 2 weeks and they got rid of them.

But where from outside?



cloggers said:


> my mum does the coir :blush:, it was all over the kitchen table on monday.
> snakes are so much easier to clean out :lol2:


I bet they are lol, my mum usually helps me, but she's done her back in again so I'm doing it all by my lonesome.


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> I bet they are lol, my mum usually helps me, but she's done her back in again so I'm doing it all by my lonesome.


bless your mums done her back in, and mines led on the coach mourning the loss of her wisdom teeth 
:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> bless your mums done her back in, and mines led on the coach mourning the loss of her wisdom teeth
> :lol2:


Haha, I'm getting braces soon


----------



## marty.twigs

This may be a really common question but i cant find it on the forums - 
my snail has retracted completly into his shell for the past week and a bit now. ive been wakening him up and hes being comin out of his shell for a day then retracts back in. am i prolongin his death or is he even dying? what should i do? ive been trying all i can


----------



## Lee2211

marty.twigs said:


> This may be a really common question but i cant find it on the forums -
> my snail has retracted completly into his shell for the past week and a bit now. ive been wakening him up and hes being comin out of his shell for a day then retracts back in. am i prolongin his death or is he even dying? what should i do? ive been trying all i can


OK, can you tell us his living conditions, food, calcium source, size of his housing, how long you've had him, how old he is, ect ect.
Is he acting differently than usual? 
Has he laid eggs recently?
How big is he?

Sorry for all the questions but it'll give us a better idea of what's possibly going on.


----------



## mrhoyo

Lee2211 said:


> I'll see how many I have left after they've hatched :2thumb:
> I'll only be charging postage, so not much money to be spending on stats :whistling2:


Cheers, PM me when they're ready:2thumb:


----------



## marty.twigs

Lee2211 said:


> OK, can you tell us his living conditions, food, calcium source, size of his housing, how long you've had him, how old he is, ect ect.
> Is he acting differently than usual?
> Has he laid eggs recently?
> How big is he?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but it'll give us a better idea of what's possibly going on.


not at all im grateful for the help! 
calcium source - cuttle fish bone
housing - 3 foot tub as shared with 4 other snails
acting - different as very unactive
eggs - yes a few weeks ago
size - 4.6 inches shell
age - unknown as got him from pet shop just over a year ago


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

marty.twigs said:


> This may be a really common question but i cant find it on the forums -
> my snail has retracted completly into his shell for the past week and a bit now. ive been wakening him up and hes being comin out of his shell for a day then retracts back in. am i prolongin his death or is he even dying? what should i do? ive been trying all i can


Hmm... that's a tricky problem, as it can be caused by a lot of different things. what are your temps like? A little more info would be good for a decent diagnosis. it can lead to death, but it could just as much be the snail isn't happy with conditions, so if whatever it is is sorted, it'll be fine : victory:
A picture of the retraction would be helpful too, as there is... well, a bad kind of retraction, and then the normal kind, if that makes sense? In the bad kind, the snail's mantle retracts too far beyond the lip of the shell, which only happens when theres a problem with the snail itself. : victory:


----------



## marty.twigs

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hmm... that's a tricky problem, as it can be caused by a lot of different things. what are your temps like? A little more info would be good for a decent diagnosis. it can lead to death, but it could just as much be the snail isn't happy with conditions, so if whatever it is is sorted, it'll be fine : victory:
> A picture of the retraction would be helpful too, as there is... well, a bad kind of retraction, and then the normal kind, if that makes sense? In the bad kind, the snail's mantle retracts too far beyond the lip of the shell, which only happens when theres a problem with the snail itself. : victory:


yes no problem ill get a pic up as soon as i can! i just got him out of his shell, no doubt he will be back in soon so i shall take a pic... im pretty sure its a bad retraction  hope not tho!!!!!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Sorry, didn't see this one lol. 



marty.twigs said:


> not at all im grateful for the help!
> calcium source - cuttle fish bone
> housing - 3 foot tub as shared with 4 other snails
> acting - different as very unactive
> eggs - yes a few weeks ago
> size - 4.6 inches shell
> age - unknown as got him from pet shop just over a year ago


Temps would be great too, what are you using as substrate? Are the others acting normally? It could be a deficiency from laying the eggs... but that seems unlikely. As much info as you can give would be great. Have a look here: http://www.petsnails.co.uk/problems/retracted.html#start : victory:


----------



## marty.twigs

temps are around 21-23 degrees
he is housed on soil which is the same one i have always used and it is changed weekly
all the others are out and acting normal and eating normmally!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

marty.twigs said:


> yes no problem ill get a pic up as soon as i can! i just got him out of his shell, no doubt he will be back in soon so i shall take a pic... im pretty sure its a bad retraction  hope not tho!!!!!!


have a look at the link... I'll see if I can find a photo for you to compare to. If it is, then theres a few things to try before you start worrying : victory:
How long has it been retracted like this for?


----------



## marty.twigs

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> have a look at the link... I'll see if I can find a photo for you to compare to. If it is, then theres a few things to try before you start worrying : victory:
> How long has it been retracted like this for?


had a look at the link  sounds like hes in the mid stages!
hes been like this for just over a week now. found him on his back a few times too


----------



## Lee2211

marty.twigs said:


> not at all im grateful for the help!
> calcium source - cuttle fish bone
> housing - 3 foot tub as shared with 4 other snails
> acting - different as very unactive
> eggs - yes a few weeks ago
> size - 4.6 inches shell
> age - unknown as got him from pet shop just over a year ago


Well that means he's over a year old, he's a little bit small in my opinion


marty.twigs said:


> temps are around 21-23 degrees
> he is housed on soil which is the same one i have always used and it is changed weekly
> all the others are out and acting normal and eating normmally!





marty.twigs said:


> had a look at the link  sounds like hes in the mid stages!
> hes been like this for just over a week now. found him on his back a few times too


Right, don't panic OK. He's laid some eggs, a few weeks ago... I would say it's because he's tired from the eggs but I doubt it, how long is a few weeks ago?
Maybe it's old age?

Try feeding him high energy foods, like sweet potato, and if you can get some spirulina powder to sprinkle on his foods should give him a boost to.
What sort of foodstuffs do you give him? How often do you feed him?
Could you raise the temperature a bit, 22-23 seems a bit cold to me..
You change all of the substrate once a week? That's quite often to, how clean would you say you keep their tank, as, believe it or not, you can keep things too clean which is bad for them


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ok, well it could be worse then, your temps are fine for fulica, I'd try adding vits to the food, do you have livefood dusting powder? I use that from time to time, it has everything they could possibly need in it. That, and warm soak before feeding, putting him by food afterwards. 
Have you checked for parasites? if all the others are fine, that eliminates any environmental problem, so thats a start. Means it's just something wrong with the snail itself. Try the methods in the link I posted, see if they help at all.


----------



## marty.twigs

Lee2211 said:


> Well that means he's over a year old, he's a little bit small in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, don't panic OK. He's laid some eggs, a few weeks ago... I would say it's because he's tired from the eggs but I doubt it, how long is a few weeks ago?
> Maybe it's old age?
> 
> Try feeding him high energy foods, like sweet potato, and if you can get some spirulina powder to sprinkle on his foods should give him a boost to.
> What sort of foodstuffs do you give him? How often do you feed him?
> Could you raise the temperature a bit, 22-23 seems a bit cold to me..



what temperature would you suggest/
one of the other snails laid eggs and he is grand  i dont understand  ill try feeding him sweet potato then  thanks


----------



## marty.twigs

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ok, well it could be worse then, I'd try adding vits to the food, do you have livefood dusting powder? I use that from time to time, it has everything they could possibly need in it. That, and warm soak before feeding, putting him by food afterwards.
> Have you checked for parasites?



dont have powder but ill get it  worth a shot! 
been giving him the warm soaks most days 
no parasites thankfully! been checking regularly (awful spelling)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

marty.twigs said:


> dont have powder but ill get it  worth a shot!
> been giving him the warm soaks most days
> no parasites thankfully! been checking regularly (awful spelling)


Nothing wrong with your spelling  
Anything thats a vit supplement would work, even crushed people tablets spread over the food. I've found any trick to saving the odd few quid is a major help : victory:Wouldn't need much, and your only looking to provide those trace minerals that he might be lacking.


----------



## marty.twigs

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nothing wrong with your spelling
> Anything thats a vit supplement would work, even crushed people tablets spread over the food. I've found any trick to saving the odd few quid is a major help : victory:Wouldn't need much, and your only looking to provide those trace minerals that he might be lacking.


thanks for the help  hopefully i get him back to normal!! would be a complete disaster if i lost him! 
ill try and get you a pic of him retracted


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

marty.twigs said:


> thanks for the help  hopefully i get him back to normal!! would be a complete disaster if i lost him!
> ill try and get you a pic of him retracted


Yeah that'd be great, see how bad it is. Hopefully it's not too bad and a few soaks and a bit of nutrition and he'll perk up a bit. You might want to consider isolating him if it gets any worse, as it *could* be caused by a infection. If he shows no improvement, I would suggest isolation and warming him up a bit more, the extra heat may make the difference. But I wouldn't worry if he perks up without it. : victory:


----------



## marty.twigs

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah that'd be great, see how bad it is. Hopefully it's not too bad and a few soaks and a bit of nutrition and he'll perk up a bit. You might want to consider isolating him if it gets any worse, as it *could* be caused by a infection. If he shows no improvement, I would suggest isolation and warming him up a bit more, the extra heat may make the difference. But I wouldn't worry if he perks up without it. : victory:



not takin any risks! would be the end of the world for me if they all got infected! i shall get him a new tub tomorrow


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Fair enough  doesn't need to be big, smaller might be a bit better in fact, less space so less energy used moving and easier to find food


----------



## Lee2211

marty.twigs said:


> what temperature would you suggest/
> one of the other snails laid eggs and he is grand  i dont understand  ill try feeding him sweet potato then  thanks


 Sometimes when they're old they use up a lot of their energy, some times too much, laying the eggs. So, they need high energy foods to help them perk up, Ninja's given some good advice of giving him minerals ect that he'll need. I give soaked dog biccies for protien, spirulina for energy, fish food for more protein, algae wafers for algae (suprisingly a lot of snails need algae as part of their diet) and seeds ect for a natural vitamin boost.
Mine are between 25-26 and they're happy, regularly laying eggs. Gave me 287 today.
But it depends on the snail, some like higher temps more and some prefer it cooler.



marty.twigs said:


> dont have powder but ill get it  worth a shot!
> been giving him the warm soaks most days
> no parasites thankfully! been checking regularly (awful spelling)


Try what Ninja said, I always keep a nursing tank just incase, they turn so quickly. Keep him seperate, in a little tank so he doesn't use too much energy, try giving him a nice long bath pretty much every day, bath temp water, not burning but a comfortable heat, and then give him high energy foods like we said, and he should perk up, if not I'd put it down to old age


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hope your snail gets better marty!! I can't add anything to the advice Lee & Ninja have already given.



goldie1212 said:


> the tanks are bare other than the substrate and moss though as i worry they may fall from the top and possibly crack their shells if i put other things in. is this true?


It's not something I'd worry myself over if I were you, my main fulica tank is like a snaily jungle gym, and I've never had any accidents with falling. 

I think I do have mites, but not the bad kind, they're all over the food & snail poop, but not one on any of the snails. I never knew until the internet told me today that hypotosis (sp??) mites are actually native :gasp: The mites I've got are brown so maybe I got some for free?! :2thumb: Whatever they are, they're not bothering the snails, and they're doing some cleaning, so I'ma gonna leave them be.


----------



## Pleco07

Took the dog over the fields this morning before work, couldn't move for damn natives :bash: ..............may have crunch a few :whistling2:


----------



## stixandsnails

.....


----------



## stixandsnails

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> oooohhh, your on now!!!! If I find some, Im gunna buy them all so you cant! :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


 
Are you all still looking for them? I have 3 at the minute, I did have 6 but so difficult to look after I have 24 species/subspecies and these are by far the most difficult, I will be looking to rehome them in the near future so please keep an eye on posts unless you are want them sooner if you do make me an offer for the 3.


----------



## Lee2211

MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! 5 OF THEM!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!!

Phew, now I got that out of my system... 1 was really retracted but he's coming forward, the smaller box I got for them is still too big so I've put them in a little 3L ice cream tub with some moss and coir, about 3 of them've been moving around and snouting about, 1 isn't doing anything much, but he's deffiantely alive, probably just tired. The other one is about half way into his shell, his mantle's pulled back as well. But that's why Gem gave me extra, just incase.
More updates to follow :2thumb:


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! 5 OF THEM!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> Phew, now I got that out of my system... 1 was really retracted but he's coming forward, the smaller box I got for them is still too big so I've put them in a little 3L ice cream tub with some moss and coir, about 3 of them've been moving around and snouting about, 1 isn't doing anything much, but he's deffiantely alive, probably just tired. The other one is about half way into his shell, his mantle's pulled back as well. But that's why Gem gave me extra, just incase.
> More updates to follow :2thumb:


:2thumb: congrats on the tigers


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> :2thumb: congrats on the tigers


 I'm sooo happy, they're soo cute XD

Update #2:
They haven't moved much since I put them in their little tub, but I've put a hot water bottle next to them to heat them up gradually, luckily having them in a little box means I can take it with me, so I can keep an eye on them. One's still retracted quite far, but he's not dead as he'll come out a bit, then go back in again. I'm not quite sure how to get him out again as I've used up all the bright ideas I know of.
I made them a calcium block as I ran out of cuttlefish last night :blush: I went a bit overboard to :whistling2: I mixed up about 100g of limestone flour with water, then I left it to set, and I had some crushed up eggshells left, so I sprinkled them over the top, then I thought I know what I'll do. & I put some sunflower seeds on top as well ... It was more of an experiment than anything tbh, but it's some calcium and they'll eat it if the want some

... To continue ...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hope your snail gets better marty!! I can't add anything to the advice Lee & Ninja have already given.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not something I'd worry myself over if I were you, my main fulica tank is like a snaily jungle gym, and I've never had any accidents with falling.
> 
> I think I do have mites, but not the bad kind, they're all over the food & snail poop, but not one on any of the snails. I never knew until the internet told me today that hypotosis (sp??) mites are actually native :gasp: The mites I've got are brown so maybe I got some for free?! :2thumb: Whatever they are, they're not bothering the snails, and they're doing some cleaning, so I'ma gonna leave them be.


lol, I suppose if their native it's possible. That's how I work my tanks, if it's not on or affecting the snails, leave it be, as it's probably eating the rubbish in the tank and saving me cleaning time lol. 



Pleco07 said:


> Took the dog over the fields this morning before work, couldn't move for damn natives :bash: ..............may have crunch a few :whistling2:


Got plenty of natives now :whistling2:



stixandsnails said:


> Are you all still looking for them? I have 3 at the minute, I did have 6 but so difficult to look after I have 24 species/subspecies and these are by far the most difficult, I will be looking to rehome them in the near future so please keep an eye on posts unless you are want them sooner if you do make me an offer for the 3.


If your looking to sell, what'd you be looking for for them? : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! 5 OF THEM!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> Phew, now I got that out of my system... 1 was really retracted but he's coming forward, the smaller box I got for them is still too big so I've put them in a little 3L ice cream tub with some moss and coir, about 3 of them've been moving around and snouting about, 1 isn't doing anything much, but he's deffiantely alive, probably just tired. The other one is about half way into his shell, his mantle's pulled back as well. But that's why Gem gave me extra, just incase.
> More updates to follow :2thumb:





Lee2211 said:


> I'm sooo happy, they're soo cute XD
> 
> Update #2:
> They haven't moved much since I put them in their little tub, but I've put a hot water bottle next to them to heat them up gradually, luckily having them in a little box means I can take it with me, so I can keep an eye on them. One's still retracted quite far, but he's not dead as he'll come out a bit, then go back in again. I'm not quite sure how to get him out again as I've used up all the bright ideas I know of.
> ... To continue ...


That sounds like Tigers tbh. Never particularly active when your there. just leave them be I'd say, they'll come out when their ready.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol, I suppose if their native it's possible. That's how I work my tanks, if it's not on or affecting the snails, leave it be, as it's probably eating the rubbish in the tank and saving me cleaning time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Got plenty of natives now :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> If your looking to sell, what'd you be looking for for them? : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like Tigers tbh. Never particularly active when your there. just leave them be I'd say, they'll come out when their ready.


Thank'ee Ninja. How're yours getting on?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Not too bad, pretty big now, pushing 7 inches I recon lol.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!! 5 OF THEM!!! MY TIGERS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> Phew, now I got that out of my system... 1 was really retracted but he's coming forward, the smaller box I got for them is still too big so I've put them in a little 3L ice cream tub with some moss and coir, about 3 of them've been moving around and snouting about, 1 isn't doing anything much, but he's deffiantely alive, probably just tired. The other one is about half way into his shell, his mantle's pulled back as well. But that's why Gem gave me extra, just incase.
> More updates to follow :2thumb:


I got 6 baby tigers delivered this morning. All very active and moving about a lot as soon as I took the lid off the tub. They ate loads and have now buried themselves! Got them from Yorkshire Snails (who I'm very impressed with by the way!) :2thumb:


Anybody have any idea where I can get hold of a Bird's Nest Fern? Been looking into plants suitable to put in with my GALS and that seems to be the perfect one but not sure where to get one from. So if anyone knows of any websites that may stock them please let me know!


----------



## bobby

What is it that keeps this thread going?

Even google can't find this much stuff about snails....


----------



## goldie1212

thanks for the replies everyone. i wont bother with the cucumber again, i buy courgette for my plecs so i can change to that instead, and keep giving them the other bits as treats a couple of times a week for a change. 

i am on the hunt now for good climbing stuff for the little guys, they are around 3" shells now, and the little brown fulica is around 2" shell. i was always really worried about them slipping or falling and breaking bits off their shells, but i had noticed when we have them out they always try to climb to higher places.

they are in their own tanks as they belong to my 5 and 6 year old daughters and they have their own snails in their own rooms. they have a rodatzi each, and the little brown fulica ended up in my room in its own tank as they wanted the pretty yellow ones so Grufty snail is now kinda mine. i do the majority of the care for them all but the girls help feed them and check them every morning before school and again before bed to make sure they are in there and have food.

what is the minimum tank size for a single GAL? ive been looking at the super large pen pals plastic tanks as im wanting to get something with decent ventilation, hinged lid so the girls can get in there easily, and not too heavy,but seeing 1 at [email protected] yesterday they didnt look very large. any recommendations greatfully recieved :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

dickvansheepcake said:


> I got 6 baby tigers delivered this morning. All very active and moving about a lot as soon as I took the lid off the tub. They ate loads and have now buried themselves! Got them from Yorkshire Snails (who I'm very impressed with by the way!) :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea where I can get hold of a Bird's Nest Fern? Been looking into plants suitable to put in with my GALS and that seems to be the perfect one but not sure where to get one from. So if anyone knows of any websites that may stock them please let me know!


No idea... but it'll get eaten very quickly if you put live stuff in there :lol2:



bobby said:


> What is it that keeps this thread going?
> 
> Even google can't find this much stuff about snails....


Which is exactly why this thread keeps going so well  
Those who know their stuff come here, chat with us who don't know it, or need help, and everyone benefits... and it's all good fun too : victory:
That and my awesomeness, that helps too. 

There's been a lot of talk about genetics and requirements for certain different species, thats where the most of the pages go methinks. 



goldie1212 said:


> what is the minimum tank size for a single GAL? ive been looking at the super large pen pals plastic tanks as im wanting to get something with decent ventilation, hinged lid so the girls can get in there easily, and not too heavy,but seeing 1 at [email protected] yesterday they didnt look very large. any recommendations greatfully recieved :2thumb:


No problem  I'd suggest PT-2310 Flat Faunarium Large Value Vivariums over the pen pals ones, their bigger and a better shape for a snail. Though you don't need a lot of ventilation mind, as less will help keep the humidity up for them : victory:

Oh, in other news, my mite killers arrived today, no thanks to the stupid postman (again) and their in, hopefully annihilating the little ****s. 

Might be getting some more Tigers too... and immacs. Both brill sp. to work with lol.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Not too bad, pretty big now, pushing 7 inches I recon lol.


 I thought you bought baby ones?


dickvansheepcake said:


> I got 6 baby tigers delivered this morning. All very active and moving about a lot as soon as I took the lid off the tub. They ate loads and have now buried themselves! Got them from Yorkshire Snails (who I'm very impressed with by the way!) :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea where I can get hold of a Bird's Nest Fern? Been looking into plants suitable to put in with my GALS and that seems to be the perfect one but not sure where to get one from. So if anyone knows of any websites that may stock them please let me know!


eBay, a lot of people sell live plants on eBay. I bought some dead nettle (Lamium) for my snails of there. They like Hostas as well, but mainly to eat but they're quite pretty as far as plants go.



bobby said:


> What is it that keeps this thread going?
> 
> Even google can't find this much stuff about snails....


It's because we're all so damn cool Bobby.
Do you even have a snail?



goldie1212 said:


> thanks for the replies everyone. i wont bother with the cucumber again, i buy courgette for my plecs so i can change to that instead, and keep giving them the other bits as treats a couple of times a week for a change.
> 
> i am on the hunt now for good climbing stuff for the little guys, they are around 3" shells now, and the little brown fulica is around 2" shell. i was always really worried about them slipping or falling and breaking bits off their shells, but i had noticed when we have them out they always try to climb to higher places.
> 
> they are in their own tanks as they belong to my 5 and 6 year old daughters and they have their own snails in their own rooms. they have a rodatzi each, and the little brown fulica ended up in my room in its own tank as they wanted the pretty yellow ones so Grufty snail is now kinda mine. i do the majority of the care for them all but the girls help feed them and check them every morning before school and again before bed to make sure they are in there and have food.
> 
> what is the minimum tank size for a single GAL? ive been looking at the super large pen pals plastic tanks as im wanting to get something with decent ventilation, hinged lid so the girls can get in there easily, and not too heavy,but seeing 1 at [email protected] yesterday they didnt look very large. any recommendations greatfully recieved :2thumb:


The 'Rule of Thumb' Snail Calculator Beta Version 0.9.2
^ it's a good rule of thumb 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No idea... but it'll get eaten very quickly if you put live stuff in there :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why this thread keeps going so well
> Those who know their stuff come here, chat with us who don't know it, or need help, and everyone benefits... and it's all good fun too : victory:
> That and my awesomeness, that helps too.
> 
> There's been a lot of talk about genetics and requirements for certain different species, thats where the most of the pages go methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem  I'd suggest PT-2310 Flat Faunarium Large Value Vivariums over the pen pals ones, their bigger and a better shape for a snail. Though you don't need a lot of ventilation mind, as less will help keep the humidity up for them : victory:


Too true, except you being awesome. You're a bit of a square if you ask me


----------



## dickvansheepcake

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No idea... but it'll get eaten very quickly if you put live stuff in there :lol2:


Apparantly they don't really go for this type of plant as food....probably wrong though and it will disappear in a day!



Lee2211 said:


> eBay, a lot of people sell live plants on eBay. I bought some dead nettle (Lamium) for my snails of there. They like Hostas as well, but mainly to eat but they're quite pretty as far as plants go.


I had a look on ebay but had no luck  Will look into the ones you've mentioned too though.



Lee2211 said:


> Too true, except you being awesome. You're a bit of a square if you ask me


I have got a bit of a square vibe actually :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I thought you bought baby ones?
> eBay, a lot of people sell live plants on eBay. I bought some dead nettle (Lamium) for my snails of there. They like Hostas as well, but mainly to eat but they're quite pretty as far as plants go.
> It's because we're all so damn cool Bobby.
> Do you even have a snail?
> The 'Rule of Thumb' Snail Calculator Beta Version 0.9.2
> ^ it's a good rule of thumb
> Too true, except you being awesome. You're a *bit of a square *if you ask me


Prove it.

Besides.... stuck in the 70's much... 

I did, but that was about a year ago now....


----------



## Lee2211

Well, tbh I'd prefer they ate the plants rather than they just sat there looking pretty. I mean, they'd be replicating their natural environment to an extent and they'd get more use out of them.

N'aaww, that's all right, I like squares :blush:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Besides.... stuck in the 70's much...
> 
> I did, but that was about a year ago now....


Haha. It's hard to get stuck in an era that you didn't even exist in. But hey-ho.

I thought you only just bought some? Man Ninj, you've confused me again!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I've brought a few... some a year ago, some recently, getting some more soon, which'll bring the total to 10. It's not that hard lol, just watch too much 70s tv


----------



## marty.twigs

This is the snails that is retracted. to be concerned or not?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I would be, that doesn't look good... not gunna lie, that looks pretty bad, not sure on it's chances tbh. Long soak & mulitvits is where I'd probably start, trying to get as much food into it as it'll take.


----------



## marty.twigs

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I would be, that doesn't look good... not gunna lie, that looks pretty bad, not sure on it's chances tbh. Long soak & mulitvits is where I'd probably start, trying to get as much food into it as it'll take.



damn  i dont understand! hes been like that for 2 weeks. but today hes been out most of the day since i woke him up again... no doubt later he will be retracted again tho.. while hes awake ill try gettin vitamins into him and food...thanks for the help
now...how to get vitamins into a snail? ha


----------



## ladyboid

just a few days late :O)

here is a photo of one of my daughters snails. Do you think it is definatly A. fulica










also Just found a whole pile of these runniing accross my lawn after the heavy rain so thought I would share..

I think they are a tree snail but not to sure?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

marty.twigs said:


> damn  i dont understand! hes been like that for 2 weeks. but today hes been out most of the day since i woke him up again... no doubt later he will be retracted again tho.. while hes awake ill try gettin vitamins into him and food...thanks for the help
> now...how to get vitamins into a snail? ha


via food lol, coat the food in it, and then you just need to get him eating again. good luck.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ladyboid said:


> just a few days late :O)
> 
> here is a photo of one of my daughters snails. Do you think it is definatly A. fulica
> 
> image
> 
> also Just found a whole pile of these runniing accross my lawn after the heavy rain so thought I would share..
> 
> I think they are a tree snail but not to sure?
> 
> image


Yep, that's a fulica, and nope, the UK doesn't have any tree snails really, those are all C. hortensis, one of the more common British snails, the brown lipped snail. Very nice though : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I've brought a few... some a year ago, some recently, getting some more soon, which'll bring the total to 10. It's not that hard lol, just watch too much 70s tv


An example?


marty.twigs said:


> image
> image
> This is the snails that is retracted. to be concerned or not?


 Well I've seen worse survive, I hope he pulls through x


TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yep, that's a fulica, and nope, the UK doesn't have any tree snails really, those are all C. hortensis, one of the more common British snails, the brown lipped snail. Very nice though : victory:


Ninja, you're doing it again. Nemoralis has the brown lip and Hortensis has the white lip.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Ninja, you're doing it again. Nemoralis has the brown lip and Hortensis has the white lip.


*facepalm* :banghead:

Yeah, that ^^^^ 

their these: Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*phew*


----------



## Lee2211

Update #3:
One of the snails died, he hadn't moved in an hour or two so I gently proded him and he didn't move so I put him in the flower bed where other little critters can make use of him.
The other 4 are doing good, I re-heated the water bottle and put them all on the food, and it looks like they're coming out and eating. One of them crawled over my hand for about 10 minutes. They all seem more active out of the tank then they do when they're in it, but I guess it's just a bit like there home, they're lazy in it.
Just as a question, how humid do they like it? Compared to Fulis and Retics?
I spray my Fulis once every other day, and my Retics once/twice a day.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Update #3:
> *One of the snails died, he hadn't moved in an hour or two so I gently proded him and he didn't move so I put him in the flower bed where other little critters can make use of him.*
> The other 4 are doing good, I re-heated the water bottle and put them all on the food, and it looks like they're coming out and eating.


Very humid... as much as possible, 95% is good... 

go get him, they don't move much, especially during the day, one of my young ones hasn't moved in 2 days from under it's food, it seems unlikely it's died...

I haven't moved in at least 2 hours... doesn't mean I'm dead... in fact, I'm pretty sure I'm not dead. Wasn't last time I checked anyway.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> *facepalm* :banghead:
> 
> Yeah, that ^^^^
> 
> their these: Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *phew*


Lol Ninja, you're always doing that aren't ya. Hehe, maybe write it down, so you'll remember.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> go get him, they don't move much, especially during the day, one of my young ones hasn't moved in 2 days from under it's food, it seems unlikely it's died...
> 
> I haven't moved in at least 2 hours... doesn't mean I'm dead... in fact, I'm pretty sure I'm not dead. Wasn't last time I checked anyway.


Like I said when I touched him he didn't move, he's retracted too far into his shell, in the last two whorls. And the tank smells better now he's not in there. 
I'll go get him if it makes you feel better. But I'm 100% he's dead.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hm... just me, but I'd give it a long soak before assuming it's died...


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hm... just me, but I'd give it a long soak before assuming it's died...


I gave him about 6 baths, he didn't move at all. I got them this morning, I've given him about 6 hour long baths, put him in his tank, and then gave him another bath. Gently probed him and nothing.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I gave him about 6 baths, he didn't move at all. I got them this morning, I've given him about 6 hour long baths, put him in his tank, and then gave him another bath. Gently probed him and nothing.


Hm... very odd... unlucky then I guess...


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hm... very odd... unlucky then I guess...


Yeah, poor thing. At least the others are doing good, I'll get some pics up soon. 

My computer is seriously p***ing me off now. One minute it's fine, next minute "BT can't connect to broadband" and it's fine! ARGGG :bash:


----------



## cloggers

Lee2211 said:


> I gave him about 6 baths, he didn't move at all. I got them this morning, I've given him about 6 hour long baths, put him in his tank, and then gave him another bath. Gently probed him and nothing.


poor snaily 

i think mines trying to eat me :gasp:

they had a bath and quick clean today, had one in my hand and i swear he was nibbiling me, then again he never stops eating. 
i havent found food he doesnt like yet :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

cloggers said:


> poor snaily
> 
> i think mines trying to eat me :gasp:
> 
> they had a bath and quick clean today, had one in my hand and i swear he was nibbiling me, then again he never stops eating.
> i havent found food he doesnt like yet :lol2:


 Haha, it's a weird sensation isn't it 

You're lucky, some people can't get theirs to eat a thing.

Update #4:
The remaining snails are really active. I moved the food plate to the warmest end of the tank, placed them on it, and they have nibbled on it and moved off, and they're being really active. Somewhere new every 5 minutes, it's great. One of them is lazy, but I've heard that's in a Tigers nature, so I'm not worrying. He hasn't retracted, he's just sitting there. Looking a bit sorry for himself if that's possible?
I can't wait 'till they're bigger and I can name them, I can really tell which one's which at the moment. 
I don't think my mum's too impressed about there being four of them, I only wanted two originally, but she said she'd send me three, to make up for any DOAs, and then I got 5, I'm not complaining however :whistling2:


----------



## Donski

My new Marginata dont seem to be eating much.  Anyone have any tips or advice?


----------



## Lee2211

Donski said:


> My new Marginata dont seem to be eating much. Anyone have any tips or advice?


How long have you had them?
It's completely normal for them to not eat for a while after you've got them, they need time to settle. What temperature have you got them at?

If you're worried, then place them on the food and sprinkle a few fish flakes on top :2thumb:


----------



## Donski

Had them a week or so. They did take some lettuce when I first got them but not eaten much since. They do sit on the top of their boxes alot. 

My Tigers are constantly buried under ground but have eaten some of their food. I'm new to snails :blush:. 

I have them next to my Tortoise table so they get heat from their lamps , maybe it's too hot? Is probably high 70's low 80's . I spray every day when I feed. Would the light upset them? they are not in direct light but are fairly well lit from the lamps. Obviously the lamps go off at night time. 

Any advice appreciated. I bought some dry snail food from Ebay, anyone use this? Not sure if they are taking it. I have to change it daily as it grows mould ! 

Don


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Donski said:


> Had them a week or so. They did take some lettuce when I first got them but not eaten much since. They do sit on the top of their boxes alot.
> 
> My Tigers are constantly buried under ground but have eaten some of their food. I'm new to snails :blush:.
> 
> I have them next to my Tortoise table so they get heat from their lamps , maybe it's too hot? Is probably high 70's low 80's . I spray every day when I feed. Would the light upset them? they are not in direct light but are fairly well lit from the lamps. Obviously the lamps go off at night time.
> 
> Any advice appreciated. I bought some dry snail food from Ebay, anyone use this? Not sure if they are taking it. I have to change it daily as it grows mould !
> 
> Don


I don't bother with it, personally I think theres nothing that equals fresh green food for their health and growth. I would say, check the temperatures first, see what it's like, and go from there, you want about 26-28*C mark during the day, drop about 4 or 5*C max at night. Is it humid enough in their tank? Tigers and margies need it very damp. Other than that I would suggest trying different foods, sometimes they can be picky about what they'll eat. Tigers especially, they seem to prefer leaves and green things over veg and fruit, and will tend to eat it when it's going off, and not touch fresh so much, so I don't change the food daily. 

Hope theres something useful there : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

Donski said:


> Had them a week or so. They did take some lettuce when I first got them but not eaten much since. They do sit on the top of their boxes alot.
> 
> My Tigers are constantly buried under ground but have eaten some of their food. I'm new to snails :blush:.
> 
> I have them next to my Tortoise table so they get heat from their lamps , maybe it's too hot? Is probably high 70's low 80's . I spray every day when I feed. Would the light upset them? they are not in direct light but are fairly well lit from the lamps. Obviously the lamps go off at night time.
> 
> Any advice appreciated. I bought some dry snail food from Ebay, anyone use this? Not sure if they are taking it. I have to change it daily as it grows mould !
> 
> Don


 Well, if you're new to snails I wouldn't of thought you chose the best species to start with really "/
They need spraying more than once daily I'd say.
The light wont bother them, as long as it does go off at night time.
They need more than just the dry food off eBay, they need plenty of fresh veg and dry food like that should only be given as a treat, so probably about once a week?



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I don't bother with it, personally I think theres nothing that equals fresh green food for their health and growth. I would say, check the temperatures first, see what it's like, and go from there, you want about 26-28*C mark during the day, drop about 4 or 5*C max at night. Is it humid enough in their tank? Tigers and margies need it very damp. Other than that I would suggest trying different foods, sometimes they can be picky about what they'll eat. Tigers especially, they seem to prefer leaves and green things over veg and fruit, and will tend to eat it when it's going off, and not touch fresh so much, so I don't change the food daily.
> 
> Hope theres something useful there : victory:


Ninja, when you said Tigers need it about 95% humidity, how often do you spray them? What temp do you keep them at as well? 
:blush:


----------



## Donski

From what I read the only difference appeared to be that they need temps a little higher with higher humidity than AF . As I am already supplying that kind of environment to an Iguana and my Tortoise in the same room it didn't appear to be a problem. 

I should have added they get fresh veg and fruit daily , as per what I feed the Iguana, plus the dry food in a little bowl. They also have cuttlefish. 

Humidity seems high in the RUB that they are in, the top soil substrate is always moist.

Maybe you are right that they need time just to settle in. Fingers crossed  
thanks for the input 
Don


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Well, i*f you're new to snails I wouldn't of thought you chose the best species to start with really* "/
> They need spraying more than once daily I'd say.
> The light wont bother them, as long as it does go off at night time.
> They need more than just the dry food off eBay, they need plenty of fresh veg and dry food like that should only be given as a treat, so probably about once a week?
> Ninja, when you said Tigers need it about 95% humidity, how often do you spray them? What temp do you keep them at as well?
> :blush:


No need to criticize... besides, they are by far the best snails. And their not that hard to deal with if you get the info right too... 
Annnndd.... I don't spray. I cba. Besides, I set my tanks up so I don't need to... Never have, probably never will. The benefits of RUB's/glass fish tanks. They never dry out. exo/etc tanks are useless for humidophiles, they dry out too fast. 
Temps... 27 minimum during the day, usually closer to 30, night drop to 25 minimum, usually closer to 27.


----------



## Donski

Thanks guys. Seems about right temperature wise. I'll borrow a thermometer from one of the reptiles just to check. I'll try Dandelions or something from the garden. I guess I'm just a worried new owner  

One thing I did notice, I dropped some rabbit pellets on the ground whilst feeding the bunnies and didn't clear it up, it got a bit damp over night and the next morning it was covered in native snails ! seems they love it. Might try it on the GALS.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> No need to criticize... besides, they are by far the best snails. And their not that hard to deal with if you get the info right too...
> Annnndd.... I don't spray. I cba. Besides, I set my tanks up so I don't need to... Never have, probably never will. The benefits of RUB's/glass fish tanks. They never dry out. exo/etc tanks are useless for humidophiles, they dry out too fast.
> Temps... 27 minimum during the day, usually closer to 30, night drop to 25 minimum, usually closer to 27.


I wasn't critisizing :gasp:
I was just giving an opinion, and also, yes they are really nice snails and all, but again it was opinion, plus there are snails I like more to. I just think if you're going to get a species to be your first, then it probably shouldn't be so delicate.

My thermometer is saying 29-30, but I have a feeling it's wrong though. I need a digital one, this one is a dial one, for like beardies and stuff.


----------



## Lee2211

Donski said:


> Thanks guys. Seems about right temperature wise. I'll borrow a thermometer from one of the reptiles just to check. I'll try Dandelions or something from the garden. I guess I'm just a worried new owner
> 
> One thing I did notice, I dropped some rabbit pellets on the ground whilst feeding the bunnies and didn't clear it up, it got a bit damp over night and the next morning it was covered in native snails ! seems they love it. Might try it on the GALS.


Yeah, they do love things like that, just make sure you do give it damp, and not too often : victory:


----------



## Donski

Lee2211 said:


> I wasn't critisizing :gasp:
> I was just giving an opinion


No problem Lee. I was aware they were not as robust as Ach F. Just seemed more interesting, and very pretty as adults. I do have a pair of tiny Ach F's they are eating everything in sight and growing fast. They were supposed to be Albino (from ebay) but the new growth on their shells is dark brown so I have my doubts. They were literally hatchlings I think when they arrived, tiny!


----------



## Lee2211

Donski said:


> No problem Lee. I was aware they were not as robust as Ach F. Just seemed more interesting, and very pretty as adults. I do have a pair of tiny Ach F's they are eating everything in sight and growing fast. They were supposed to be Albino (from ebay) but the new growth on their shells is dark brown so I have my doubts. They were literally hatchlings I think when they arrived, tiny!


Yeah, they do grow up to be quite good looking don't they :2thumb:
I've got to say, my favourite species so far are Achatina Reticulata (see my sig pic), they're quite hardy to but each to their own. I wouldn't be brave enough to start out with Tigers + Margies, but when I started out I didn't have a clue about all the different species, so you beat me all ready :notworthy:

WRT to the Fulica, that sounds about right tbh, they probably saw when they hatched that they were see through (as all hatchlings are) and thought they were albinos, but they're lovely all the same : victory:

PS... PICS PLEASE :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I wasn't critisizing :gasp:
> I was just giving an opinion, and also, yes they are really nice snails and all, but again it was opinion, plus there are snails I like more to. I just think if you're going to get a species to be your first, then it probably shouldn't be so delicate.
> 
> My thermometer is saying 29-30, but I have a feeling it's wrong though. I need a digital one, *this one is a dial one*, for like beardies and stuff.


Those dial thermometers are horrible, they are so far inaccurate its unreal... I don't even bother using them, it's more accurate to guess the temperature lol. Get a digital one off ebay, their not exactly expensive, especially if you buy a few at once (I got 5 for under a tenner and their great) 

I dunno, it depends imo, i mean, if you keep other reps/exotics, I found at least, that the same general husbandry skills apply to all animals, so in that respect, handly the more delicate snails isn't all that tricky for someone who keeps other reps and things...being aware of humidity & temps and that sort of thing apply to all of them if that makes sense, it's just a matter of changing the values your aiming to achieve. 
Prime example actually, I got my first rainbow boa (sort of rescue job) and have recently got another... and I wont lie, I only briefly scanned the care sheets, despite it being a different species...1st was a CRB, new ones a ARB, as the care is very similar, just with different numbers (ARB needs higher humidity, slightly warmer hotspot... etc.) 
: victory:

Besides, Tigers and margies have to be the best snails, if only for sheer size. Followed by... zanzibrica, retics, knorri (awesome colors) megas, then ireds... 

And that's not including tree snails... those are awesome lol.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Those dial thermometers are horrible, they are so far inaccurate its unreal... I don't even bother using them, it's more accurate to guess the temperature lol. Get a digital one off ebay, their not exactly expensive, especially if you buy a few at once (I got 5 for under a tenner and their great)
> 
> I dunno, it depends imo, i mean, if you keep other reps/exotics, I found at least, that the same general husbandry skills apply to all animals, so in that respect, handly the more delicate snails isn't all that tricky for someone who keeps other reps and things...being aware of humidity & temps and that sort of thing apply to all of them if that makes sense, it's just a matter of changing the values your aiming to achieve.
> Prime example actually, I got my first rainbow boa (sort of rescue job) and have recently got another... and I wont lie, I only briefly scanned the care sheets, despite it being a different species...1st was a CRB, new ones a ARB, as the care is very similar, just with different numbers (ARB needs higher humidity, slightly warmer hotspot... etc.)
> : victory:
> 
> *Besides, Tigers and margies have to be the best snails, if only for sheer size. Followed by... zanzibrica, retics, knorri (awesome colors) megas, then ireds...*
> 
> And that's not including tree snails... those are awesome lol.


Yeah I suppose you're right, but then again these are the first exotics I've ever kept.

I got a digi one for my fish tank for about £3, yeah will deffo get one. As I'm sorry but it's reading 30, but the soil is quite cold. I'm heating them up gently.

Does anyone have any ideas of how to keep the warm overnight, as I haven't got a heat mat small enough to keep it at the right temp, and I still don't have a stat yet.

*Bold: *Can't say I agree with you there, but that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah I suppose you're right, but then again these are the first exotics I've ever kept.
> 
> I got a digi one for my fish tank for about £3, yeah will deffo get one. As I'm sorry but it's reading 30, but the soil is quite cold. I'm heating them up gently.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of how to keep the warm overnight, as I haven't got a heat mat small enough to keep it at the right temp, and I still don't have a stat yet.
> 
> *Bold: *Can't say I agree with you there, but that's a matter of opinion.


Course it is... just my opinion is clearly more important  :lol2:
Fair enough then... Yeah those dial ones are rubbish, if you put them flat to the substrate they work a bit better but their still pretty useless. just steal your fish tank one for a bit, wouldn't need it in there 24/7, just until you've got a stable temp sorted. 

Simple, heat mat on the side of he tank/tub. Forget the stat, it will be fine. So long as you only cover about a third of the tub, and put it on the side of the tub, not the bottom. If it gets too warm they have a cold side to move to. It's how I did it for nearly a year before I ended up with a spare stat.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Course it is... just my opinion is clearly more important  :lol2:
> Fair enough then... Yeah those dial ones are rubbish, if you put them flat to the substrate they work a bit better but their still pretty useless. just steal your fish tank one for a bit, wouldn't need it in there 24/7, just until you've got a stable temp sorted.
> 
> Simple, heat mat on the side of he tank/tub. Forget the stat, it will be fine. So long as you only cover about a third of the tub, and put it on the side of the tub, not the bottom. If it gets too warm they have a cold side to move to. It's how I did it for nearly a year before I ended up with a spare stat.


Oh mighty Ninja, of course your opinion is more important... NOT :whistling2:

I didn't think it would work if it's mean for use in water, but I'll do that.

I don't have a heat mat small enough. The tub's about 7.5"lx4"h but my heat mat is 26"x11" :bash:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Oh mighty Ninja, of course your opinion is more important... NOT :whistling2:
> 
> I didn't think it would work if it's mean for use in water, but I'll do that.
> 
> I don't have a heat mat small enough. The tub's about 7.5"lx4"h but my heat mat is 26"x11" :bash:


yeah they work fine lol

... just put the tub on part of the mat? its how i do it. :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> yeah they work fine lol
> 
> ... just put the tub on part of the mat? its how i do it. :whistling2:


Hmm... I'll give it a try. I'll put it on an hour before I go to bed, and keep an eye on the temps. If it gets too hot then I'll find some other way to keep them warm.

I've put the sensor inside the tub as far away from the heat source as poss, but it wont stay the same temp. It keeps going up for down. It's now saying 29.3*C but it probably wont stay like that for long.

May I ask how you set up your tanks so you don't have to spray to keep the humidity correct?


----------



## Lee2211

Currently sitting at 29.5C


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Hmm... I'll give it a try. I'll put it on an hour before I go to bed, and keep an eye on the temps. If it gets too hot then I'll find some other way to keep them warm.
> 
> I've put the sensor inside the tub as far away from the heat source as poss, but it wont stay the same temp. It keeps going up for down. It's now saying 29.3*C but it probably wont stay like that for long.
> 
> May I ask how you set up your tanks so you don't have to spray to keep the humidity correct?


Meh, it worked fine for mine for a long time, never did them any harm... their not like snakes, they wont burn so easily, especially if the heating isn't on the inside, and isn't on the bottom, then the tub itself isulated them from the direct heat. 

Not sure, just works. Nothing fancy in any of my tanks, just coir. No need to spray it though, it never dries out. Probably just the plastic keeps the moisture in, it condenses on the lid, drips back down, repeat. 

If it bothers you that much, just get a stat... their like, £20 for the cheap ones, max... doesn't exactly have to be the best one around... go cheap... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HABITSTAT-MAT..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item23087416d1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Electronic-Re..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3caf05389f


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Meh, it worked fine for mine for a long time, never did them any harm... their not like snakes, they wont burn so easily, especially if the heating isn't on the inside, and isn't on the bottom, then the tub itself isulated them from the direct heat.
> 
> Not sure, just works. Nothing fancy in any of my tanks, just coir. No need to spray it though, it never dries out. Probably just the plastic keeps the moisture in, it condenses on the lid, drips back down, repeat.
> 
> If it bothers you that much, just get a stat... their like, £20 for the cheap ones, max... doesn't exactly have to be the best one around... go cheap...
> 
> HABITSTAT MAT THERMOSTAT - BRAND NEW on eBay (end time 08-Aug-10 21:39:47 BST)
> 
> Electronic Reptile/Vivarium Thermostat Aqualine - BNIB on eBay (end time 11-Aug-10 18:23:38 BST)


I've reserved a microclimate one for £12 from someone off here, but can't afford it right now.
I'll do that tonight, if you've done fine with it I'm sure mine'll be OK, it wont be for too long anyway.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hi all! Just wondering, what's the best humidity gauge thingy to use in a snail tank? I've just got the cheapy crabworx ones which I'm pretty sure aren't telling me the right humidity. Would a digital one be better/more accurate?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

aye it would be a lot better  lol. 

I find so long as the substrates nice and moist their happy lol, never used a humidity gauge in my snail tanks before... probably wont in the future either lol.


----------



## Donski

If you are not misting do you have water dishes in the tanks? do they need much to drink? I've read conflicting stuff on this. Some say they drink from the mist on the sides of the tank and others say they get all they need from their food. 
Just found out that the Margies love Cucumber


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hi all! Just wondering, what's the best humidity gauge thingy to use in a snail tank? I've just got the cheapy crabworx ones which I'm pretty sure aren't telling me the right humidity. Would a digital one be better/more accurate?


Don't bother with one. As long as they're active I can pretty much tell when it needs to be sprayed.



Donski said:


> If you are not misting do you have water dishes in the tanks? do they need much to drink? I've read conflicting stuff on this. Some say they drink from the mist on the sides of the tank and others say they get all they need from their food.
> Just found out that the Margies love Cucumber


 Babies get all they need from food/mist on the side of the tank, adults however appreciate a bowl to lounge in and drink from, I find.

Sorry Ninja, another question. But when you have high heat snails like Tigers how do you manage to keep it from drying out and staying at such a high humidity? Also, how do get some tanks to be less humid and others moreso, if you don't do anything?

Right guys, I'm not going to be on very much for a while, so if anything important comes up PM me please :2thumb:

See ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## echogecko

all my baby fulica have died!! they were fine when they hatched, ate the 1st couple of days and now all dead. could it just be a bad batch with it being the 1st lot from that snail?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Sorry Ninja, another question. But when you have high heat snails like Tigers how do you manage to keep it from drying out and staying at such a high humidity? Also, how do get some tanks to be less humid and others moreso, if you don't do anything?


If i need a drier tannk i dry the coir more before adding it. And I think its just the way the tiger & margie tanks are vented, the water condenses on the top and drips back in instead of escaping... i think.



echogecko said:


> all my baby fulica have died!! they were fine when they hatched, ate the 1st couple of days and now all dead. could it just be a bad batch with it being the 1st lot from that snail?


Could well be yeah... bad luck


----------



## cazzywoo

Hey guys, just gt back from our holiday - and had to read through 17 pages on here, has taken me the best part of 45 minutes!!
So how is everyone? My lovely mum came down every other day and looked after the snails and the fish for us, she had the guinea pigs at her house and the dog went to the kennels! Only 1 crab died from the aquarium so not too bad!! Think my mum was paranoid she'd kill everything whilst we were gone!


----------



## Lee2211

Hey everybody  I'm baacckk. Not for long though, I'll be coming on every couple of days 'cause I'll be coming back to look after the snails.



echogecko said:


> all my baby fulica have died!! they were fine when they hatched, ate the 1st couple of days and now all dead. could it just be a bad batch with it being the 1st lot from that snail?


 I 'spose it could be, but generally they don't hatch. How did you look after them?
You really should leave them for a couple of days after they've hatched, then you put in a little bit of food and cuttle. You don't really touch them or move them for a week or two, as they are reeaaalllyy fragile. 
Shame though, hope you have better luck next time 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> If i need a drier tannk i dry the coir more before adding it. And I think its just the way the tiger & margie tanks are vented, the water condenses on the top and drips back in instead of escaping... i think.
> 
> 
> 
> Could well be yeah... bad luck


Well, yeah I suppose. Well my Tigers are doing good. They bury themselves during the day, and eat and poodle about during the night, so all's well. They seem to be growing well to, although I can't really notice them eating any of the calcium I've got in there. I'll leave it for a couple of days and see how they get on, if not I'll powder some of their food.



cazzywoo said:


> Hey guys, just gt back from our holiday - and had to read through 17 pages on here, has taken me the best part of 45 minutes!!
> So how is everyone? My lovely mum came down every other day and looked after the snails and the fish for us, she had the guinea pigs at her house and the dog went to the kennels! Only 1 crab died from the aquarium so not too bad!! Think my mum was paranoid she'd kill everything whilst we were gone!


Hope you had a nice holiday, well 17 pages ain't bad, if you were on the Random Cat Chat Thread it'd be the best part of 100 I reckon 
You keep Crabs? Now they're cool  Shame it died though.

My Fuli laid some more eggs XD they must be happy lol.

See you guys on Tuesday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> Hey everybody  I'm baacckk. Not for long though, I'll be coming on every couple of days 'cause I'll be coming back to look after the snails.
> 
> 
> *I 'spose it could be, but generally they don't hatch. How did you look after them?*
> *You really should leave them for a couple of days after they've hatched, then you put in a little bit of food and cuttle. You don't really touch them or move them for a week or two, as they are reeaaalllyy fragile. *
> *Shame though, hope you have better luck next time *
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah I suppose. Well my Tigers are doing good. They bury themselves during the day, and eat and poodle about during the night, so all's well. They seem to be growing well to, although I can't really notice them eating any of the calcium I've got in there. I'll leave it for a couple of days and see how they get on, if not I'll powder some of their food.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a nice holiday, well 17 pages ain't bad, if you were on the Random Cat Chat Thread it'd be the best part of 100 I reckon
> You keep Crabs? Now they're cool  Shame it died though.
> 
> My Fuli laid some more eggs XD they must be happy lol.
> 
> See you guys on Tuesday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


did the same as i have in the past and successfully raised them till they gone to new homes. only put a bit of cuttle and lettuce in with them the day after they hatched (they hatched overnight) and didn't touch them at all as i know how fragile they are. 
in the meantime my subulina octana's are still breeding like mad:2thumb: must have another count up soon cos need to change substrate


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> did the same as i have in the past and successfully raised them till they gone to new homes. only put a bit of cuttle and lettuce in with them the day after they hatched (they hatched overnight) and didn't touch them at all as i know how fragile they are.
> in the meantime my subulina octana's are still breeding like mad:2thumb: must have another count up soon c*os need to change substrate*


I wouldn't if it's octana, the babies are minuscule xD I just leave mine to it, and the cleaners do the rest  lol. 

Captain Oddball had laid  got me some hameli eggs brewing (not really sure what oddball is, hence the name, he's caramel colored xD)


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I wouldn't if it's octana, the babies are minuscule xD I just leave mine to it, and the cleaners do the rest  lol.
> 
> Captain Oddball had laid  got me some hameli eggs brewing (not really sure what oddball is, hence the name, he's caramel colored xD)


i know they are. i use a tiny artists paintbrush sometimes if i need to but the cricket tub they are in is getting over crowded so need to upgrade their house. might just empty the substrate out the current tub into the next to save messing about too much:whistling2:

congrats on the eggs:no1:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> i know they are. i use a tiny artists paintbrush sometimes if i need to but the cricket tub they are in is getting over crowded so need to upgrade their house. might just empty the substrate out the current tub into the next to save messing about too much:whistling2:
> 
> congrats on the eggs:no1:


Aye that's how I'd do it lol. Mine are in a equivalent of a 50L RUB... but I have about 250 of them :whistling2:

Cheers


----------



## echogecko

well isn't it quiet :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Aye... that it is... I'm out tonight and tomorrow with the OH, so that my excuse XD


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hello all. I spilt a bit of chocolate drink last night in my room, cleaned it up as best I could but failed to notice that I had splashed some on the lid of my fulicas tub.
Well, had a look in on them for their daily maintenance and found this...




















*I think somebody has a sweet tooth! :lol2:*


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> did the same as i have in the past and successfully raised them till they gone to new homes. only put a bit of cuttle and lettuce in with them the day after they hatched (they hatched overnight) and didn't touch them at all as i know how fragile they are.
> in the meantime my subulina octana's are still breeding like mad:2thumb: must have another count up soon cos need to change substrate


Oh, right. I don't know then. Are they Fulis? 
Maybe it was just a genetic thing?



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I wouldn't if it's octana, the babies are minuscule xD I just leave mine to it, and the cleaners do the rest  lol.
> 
> Captain Oddball had laid  got me some hameli eggs brewing (not really sure what oddball is, hence the name, he's caramel colored xD)


Ooooh, YAY! I can't wait to see the little babies, they'll be soo cute 
Do you think they'll turn out like him? Or are you going to breed a second gen and see what happens?



echogecko said:


> well isn't it quiet :whistling2:


Too quiet! I come back after 4 days and you haven't filled a bloody page up yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:



dickvansheepcake said:


> Hello all. I spilt a bit of chocolate drink last night in my room, cleaned it up as best I could but failed to notice that I had splashed some on the lid of my fulicas tub.
> Well, had a look in on them for their daily maintenance and found this...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> *I think somebody has a sweet tooth! :lol2:*


Aww, that's damn cutee 

I think it was Dusk that ended up having a Retic in her cup of tea, lol


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah, let them hatch if they do and see how they grow up, probably keep some and sell the rest, too many to keep them all lol.


----------



## DarkCarmen

did anyone see the snails on bbc news?
i think it was on their news channel we had it on for some reason then it mentioned something about snails so we tuned in to listen and it was kinda about how their an annoying pest... to some people and a possibility that they have a homing instinct and they had someone on talking about them (garden snail).
then they started talking about this experiment to test to see if this is true, my only problem was that half way through for the experiment they said to mark your snails to use nail varnish on there shells.
now i might be wrong but i thought this was harmful to them? i know it was somewhere near start of this thread that someone wanted to use it on theirs and people said no it's bad for them, or is that wrong and it's not harmful? i'm just curious
found the link to information about experiment but it did have a longer segment on tele
BBC News - Snails 'have a homing instinct'

I probably won't take part because i doubt anyone on my street would want to do it but sounds kinda fun.
plus thinks snails in my garden are hiding haven't seen any in ages


----------



## DarkCarmen

almost forgot
sorry i didn't reply to your email ninja
but no need to worry I already got the snails i ordered off you


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> almost forgot
> sorry i didn't reply to your email ninja
> but no need to worry I already got the snails i ordered off you


Brill, whats your name? xD I don't have the file with peoples rfuk names - real names and address in any more, thanks to a dead pc lol. 

Yeah, I think it is, blocks the permeable surface I think? 
: victory:


----------



## Krista

DarkCarmen said:


> did anyone see the snails on bbc news?
> i think it was on their news channel we had it on for some reason then it mentioned something about snails so we tuned in to listen and it was kinda about how their an annoying pest... to some people and a possibility that they have a homing instinct and they had someone on talking about them (garden snail).
> then they started talking about this experiment to test to see if this is true, my only problem was that half way through for the experiment they said to mark your snails to use nail varnish on there shells.
> now i might be wrong but i thought this was harmful to them? i know it was somewhere near start of this thread that someone wanted to use it on theirs and people said no it's bad for them, or is that wrong and it's not harmful? i'm just curious
> found the link to information about experiment but it did have a longer segment on tele
> BBC News - Snails 'have a homing instinct'
> 
> I probably won't take part because i doubt anyone on my street would want to do it but sounds kinda fun.
> plus thinks snails in my garden are hiding haven't seen any in ages


Hi, 

Yup watched it.....very very cool.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## carlyandbabies

Hello, sorry to crash but I recently got 2 gals, they are about 3 months.
I have noticed one of the snails the shell at the base has gone see through. Is this normal? They have soil, fresh veg and cuttlefish. They also dont seem to come out much, they dont eat much either. ANy advice appreciated, thanks


----------



## Pleco07

carlyandbabies said:


> Hello, sorry to crash but I recently got 2 gals, they are about 3 months.
> I have noticed one of the snails the shell at the base has gone see through. Is this normal? They have soil, fresh veg and cuttlefish. They also dont seem to come out much, they dont eat much either. ANy advice appreciated, thanks


The base? As in near the foot? If so, dont worry its just new shell growth


----------



## carlyandbabies

Hi yes that where I mean. I did think maybe thats what is was as my torts get it. I gave them some pinapple earlier and they loved it!


----------



## echogecko

good job my octana trumpet snails have been upgraded as now the older babies have eggs showing :gasp:. 
big cleanout and change round day tomorrow for snailies. my young snails are growing so quickly, i've had to get another 3ft and a 2ft tank to upgrade them. (margies and tigers are being split up now)


----------



## Lee2211

I don't think it's strictly harmful for them, it's just if they rasp on that area, or another snail climbs on top it would be harmful as they can absorb chemicals and stuff through their skin.

I think one of my older fulis is on his way out :'(


----------



## echogecko

Lee2211 said:


> *I don't think it's strictly harmful for them, it's just if they rasp on that area, or another snail climbs on top it would be harmful as they can absorb chemicals and stuff through their skin.*
> 
> I think one of my older fulis is on his way out :'(


???
sorry to hear about ur fuli. i had a busy day yesterday! scrubbed all tanks, changed substrate and bathed all snails (except octana's and natives lol). now going in the garden to look for more woodlice:whistling2:


----------



## amylls

i still have some native's in a tub! no1 said if they were interested so last chance if1 any1 wants them say now or i am lettin them go cos they just aint my thing! :blush:


----------



## Lee2211

echogecko said:


> ???
> sorry to hear about ur fuli. i had a busy day yesterday! scrubbed all tanks, changed substrate and bathed all snails (except octana's and natives lol). now going in the garden to look for more woodlice:whistling2:


It's really frustrating, he's one of the youngest ones maybe 4-5 years old, I'm round my nans at the moment and I'm going back to my house to feed them and check on them every couple of days. He was slightly retracted so I got him out and he woke up and was sliming around so I put him back, then I went back 2 days later and I could hardly see him he was retracted so far. I put him in a luke warm/warm bath and he still didn't come out for 2hours!

I'm getting rather extremely annoyed. I'm going to have to by some hipoapsis and get some worms soon. I'm fed up of having to clean them all out so often and having mites all the time, I can't afford to keep changing the substrate fully every couple of weeks because they have mites. 
Oh dear, bad times...

How is everybody?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

get the *Hypoaspis miles* 
It's the only sure way to get rid of them completely. 

Photo updates, as it been so quiet as of late (where is everyone?)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

See the color variation on the ovums skin?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja




----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

And, captain oddball, rapidly becoming the biggest fulica in the collection (and theres a good few of them!) 









:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

And finally... 

A couple I promised a while back to someone: 

























Excuse the messiness... it's a little untidy I know :whistling2:
But thats all of them in their current arrangement, doesn't take up too much space at all really. the stack of cricket tubs is the baby snails, immacs, albino retics, tigers... and such :whistling2:


----------



## amylls

*advise please*

Can someone tell me what to do. Yesterday afternoon i was looking in on my retics and 1 was so far back in its shell i could not believe it was possible so i thought it was dead but i put it in a warm bath and kept changing the water every time it cooled and after a while it came forward a little,an i do mean just a little but at least it meant it was alive! So then i put it in a tub on its own with very damp kitchen roll a few leaves and put it on a heat mat.But it has not moved at all or even came out.I poked it a little this morning and it did react so it is still alive.Is there anything i can do or does it just look like its on its way out?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

amylls said:


> Can someone tell me what to do. Yesterday afternoon i was looking in on my retics and 1 was so far back in its shell i could not believe it was possible so i thought it was dead but i put it in a warm bath and kept changing the water every time it cooled and after a while it came forward a little,an i do mean just a little but at least it meant it was alive! So then i put it in a tub on its own with very damp kitchen roll a few leaves and put it on a heat mat.But it has not moved at all or even came out.I poked it a little this morning and it did react so it is still alive.Is there anything i can do or does it just look like its on its way out?



Isolation, hot baths, with major attention to hygiene, check for parasites, and temps. thats all that can be done really.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> get the *Hypoaspis miles*
> It's the only sure way to get rid of them completely.
> 
> Photo updates, as it been so quiet as of late (where is everyone?)
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 I'm trying to get them but I can't afford them. 
I've got rid of them before with warm baths twice a day and on kitchen roll.



amylls said:


> Can someone tell me what to do. Yesterday afternoon i was looking in on my retics and 1 was so far back in its shell i could not believe it was possible so i thought it was dead but i put it in a warm bath and kept changing the water every time it cooled and after a while it came forward a little,an i do mean just a little but at least it meant it was alive! So then i put it in a tub on its own with very damp kitchen roll a few leaves and put it on a heat mat.But it has not moved at all or even came out.I poked it a little this morning and it did react so it is still alive.Is there anything i can do or does it just look like its on its way out?


I'd put the heatmat on the side, if you haven't done so all ready. 
Has the said snail laid eggs recently? 
How old/big is the snail?

I'd just do what Ninja said really. I'd also put the snail on soil, it tends to be better for them I believe.


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Isolation, hot baths, with major attention to hygiene, check for parasites, and temps. thats all that can be done really.





Lee2211 said:


> I'm trying to get them but I can't afford them.
> I've got rid of them before with warm baths twice a day and on kitchen roll.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put the heatmat on the side, if you haven't done so all ready.
> Has the said snail laid eggs recently?
> How old/big is the snail?
> 
> I'd just do what Ninja said really. I'd also put the snail on soil, it tends to be better for them I believe.


I have been giving it warm baths and have it on a heat mat but still nothing really happening but it is still alive.It has not laid eggs and i have no idea how old it is but it is from the same batch as the others and they are about 2 1/2" but it is only about 1" or so


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> I have been giving it warm baths and have it on a heat mat but still nothing really happening but it is still alive.It has not laid eggs and i have no idea how old it is but it is from the same batch as the others and they are about 2 1/2" but it is only about 1" or so


I've heard, or read somewhere that when the runts from a clutch of eggs reach sexual maturity they die (just to add I know this is not a specific fact and I know it is not always the case it is just peoples observations)


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> I've heard, or read somewhere that when the runts from a clutch of eggs reach sexual maturity they die (just to add I know this is not a specific fact and I know it is not always the case it is just peoples observations)


So do you think the others are big enough to be reaching maturity?


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> So do you think the others are big enough to be reaching maturity?


It really depends on the snail, but with Retics they grow really fast, mine are a bit bigger than yours (maybe an inch or so) and they are 5months old, and they haven't hit sexual maturity yet.
I'd just keep perservering, don't give up. Try feeding more nutritious foods like Marrow, or Sweet Potato.
Maybe get some stage on baby food, it'll contain all the goodstuffs and it might make it easier for the snail to eat.


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> It really depends on the snail, but with Retics they grow really fast, mine are a bit bigger than yours (maybe an inch or so) and they are 5months old, and they haven't hit sexual maturity yet.
> I'd just keep perservering, don't give up. Try feeding more nutritious foods like Marrow, or Sweet Potato.
> Maybe get some stage on baby food, it'll contain all the goodstuffs and it might make it easier for the snail to eat.


Thanks for the advice but its too late now.He was dead when i got up this morning,i thought that would happen.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well I have 3 albino gals, and getting a couple baby tigers this week :flrt: pics at some point when I get the chance but heres my albinos:
Well 2 of them


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Thanks for the advice but its too late now.He was dead when i got up this morning,i thought that would happen.


 That's such a shame, but at least you can take this tips into future situations.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Well I have 3 albino gals, and getting a couple baby tigers this week :flrt: pics at some point when I get the chance but heres my albinos:
> Well 2 of them
> image
> image


They're beauties! Really pretty.
You talk in Off Topic in phibs don't you? I read that thread for no apparent reason, you all make me laugh :blush: Plus I love frogs.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Well I have 3 albino gals, and getting a couple baby tigers this week :flrt: pics at some point when I get the chance but heres my albinos:
> Well 2 of them
> image
> image


:welcome:
Nice  

Good luck with the tigers, their a tricky lot lol. Mine have been a complete pain in the past to get set up right :2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Can GALS eat cooking apples?? We've been given a bag-full by a neighbour & none of us can be bothered to cook them in anything.


----------



## Lee2211

I'm a mod on PS!!


----------



## stevepully

Hi everyone feels like Ive been away for ages. How are you all?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Lee2211 said:


> That's such a shame, but at least you can take this tips into future situations.
> 
> 
> 
> They're beauties! Really pretty.
> You talk in Off Topic in phibs don't you? I read that thread for no apparent reason, you all make me laugh :blush: Plus I love frogs.


Yep I sure do  I have 2 amazon milk frogs and 2 whites tree frogs :flrt: I also have 2 tortoises, 1 turtle, fish and rabbits :lol2:

I hope I can do ok with the tigers, I hear they like it 25-30 degree's and really humid, as in 80-90%?


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Hi everyone feels like Ive been away for ages. How are you all?


It's because you have!  
I'm good thanks, how was your holiday - or didn't you go on holiday?



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yep I sure do  I have 2 amazon milk frogs and 2 whites tree frogs :flrt: I also have 2 tortoises, 1 turtle, fish and rabbits :lol2:
> 
> I hope I can do ok with the tigers, I hear they like it 25-30 degree's and really humid, as in 80-90%?


That is correct. But once you've got everything set-up correctly they generally are quite easy. I've got 4 babies and I keep them at roughly 29-30 during the day and it goes down to 26-27 at night. They're growing well and eating a lot so that's pretty much it.
Some people swear by keeping them at room temp though, but I don't think it's such a good idea.
It's really mostly finding out what temp preferances your snails have and adjusting it accordingly.


----------



## Pleco07

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Can GALS eat cooking apples?? We've been given a bag-full by a neighbour & none of us can be bothered to cook them in anything.


Cooking apples are fine, not many of my snails like apples in general


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Hi everyone feels like Ive been away for ages. How are you all?


Yo... you have xD 

Not too bad, more snails now than when you left :whistling2: 

Got some more P. isabella from AWAS, their tiny tiny babies  

OH and a clutch of hameli from captain oddball is on it's way out right now too lol. 

Still loads of retic babies to sell...

Saving for (among other things) A order from polyped now... 

That about all lol.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pleco07 said:


> Cooking apples are fine, not many of my snails like apples in general



Excellent. Might as well see if the snails like them before they go on the compost heap.


----------



## stevepully

> It's because you have!
> I'm good thanks, how was your holiday - or didn't you go on holiday?


Wasn't really a holiday, spent 3 weeks doing work in Nicaragua for poor communities that have to scrounge from rubbish tips to live. Amazingly its the first country Ive been to that doesnt have land snails!
On the up side had plenty of eggs laid when I got home but unfortunately lost one of my tigers yesterday


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Wasn't really a holiday, spent 3 weeks doing work in Nicaragua for poor communities that have to scrounge from rubbish tips to live. Amazingly its the first country Ive been to that doesnt have land snails!
> On the up side had plenty of eggs laid when I got home but unfortunately lost one of my tigers yesterday


Oh wow, that is amazing, good on ya. That's the sort of thing I'd like to do when I'm older.

Sorry to hear about your Tiger, have you figured out why?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> Wasn't really a holiday, spent 3 weeks doing work in Nicaragua for poor communities that have to scrounge from rubbish tips to live. Amazingly its the first country Ive been to that doesnt have land snails!
> On the up side had plenty of eggs laid when I got home but unfortunately lost one of my tigers yesterday


Cool :no1:

If you wanted another one, theres someone on here selling them quite cheap at the moment, couldn't resist getting a few when I saw em lol. : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Got my baby tigers today! soo tiny and very cute...Although I can't wait until they are monsters :lol2::flrt::flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Got my baby tigers today! soo tiny and very cute...Although I can't wait until they are monsters :lol2::flrt::flrt:


Lol, it'll take a while before that happens  


3 EYED MONSTER SNAILS OF DOOM!!!!!! 

giant african land snails large x2 both have 3 eyes on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 12:15:49 BST)

Lolwut???


----------



## cazzywoo

3 eyed snails? Never seen anything like that before - wierd!!

Hey Steve welcome back, hope you had a good time away


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol, it'll take a while before that happens
> 
> 
> 3 EYED MONSTER SNAILS OF DOOM!!!!!!
> 
> giant african land snails large x2 both have 3 eyes on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 12:15:49 BST)
> 
> Lolwut???


just seen them myself!! :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Cool :no1:
> 
> If you wanted another one, theres someone on here selling them quite cheap at the moment, couldn't resist getting a few when I saw em lol. : victory:


Yeah thanks ninja got 3 more in the post to me as we speak was quite gutted the other one died it was so sudden.

Hey cazzy hows you? The limis are doing well, I have 6 now and they all get on so well.

And 3 eyed snails, sounds like half the people who were born around here they would fit in perfect lol


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol, it'll take a while before that happens
> 
> 
> 3 EYED MONSTER SNAILS OF DOOM!!!!!!
> 
> giant african land snails large x2 both have 3 eyes on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 12:15:49 BST)
> 
> Lolwut???


That's not good, I don't think they'll live very long.

I don't know, mine are growing really quickly.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Nope, don't think so, but then their quite big already. 

Well, mines nearly 2 now and isn't a adult yet... so...


----------



## Pleco07

3 eyed snails, well thats a new one on me. Bloody good selling point, cant say I would want them though no matter how few 3eyed there maybe.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Nope, don't think so, but then their quite big already.
> 
> Well, mines nearly 2 now and isn't a adult yet... so...





Pleco07 said:


> 3 eyed snails, well thats a new one on me. Bloody good selling point, cant say I would want them though no matter how few 3eyed there maybe.


They sound dodgey to me. Like bad genetics, and that doesn't usually end well. But hey, might just me being a synic. They're quite cute to tell the truth.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

If they were cheaper lol, I'd take the risk... see how they went as it were...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

What heat and humidity do you keep your tigers at?


----------



## Lee2211

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What heat and humidity do you keep your tigers at?


I keep them at 30-29*C during the day, and at night it drops it to 27*C, as for humidity, you want to be aiming for 90% :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thats what I'm aiming for :2thumb: mine are so tiny that theyve dissapeard in their tank:lol2: I guess They've buried themselves... they seem to have had a munch on their food though!


----------



## cazzywoo

Yeah my Tigers seem to snuggle up in the substrate in the day, then make their appearance at around 8pm every evening, they're pretty active then! xx

I'm good thanks Steve - glad to hear the limis are doing well  x


----------



## Lee2211

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thats what I'm aiming for :2thumb: mine are so tiny that theyve dissapeard in their tank:lol2: I guess They've buried themselves... they seem to have had a munch on their food though!





cazzywoo said:


> Yeah my Tigers seem to snuggle up in the substrate in the day, then make their appearance at around 8pm every evening, they're pretty active then! xx
> 
> I'm good thanks Steve - glad to hear the limis are doing well  x


 
Same, they're very nocturnal. They sleep during the day but when I check on them before I go to bed they're always out without fail (except one) and they're eating loads! I put in a whole slice of carrot last night (size of a £2 coin, and they're 1cm) and they ate pretty much all of it! They're right monsters:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I'll try and take a photo of the bowl full of food for tonights feed if I remember, show you the price of a large collection xD


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'll try and take a photo of the bowl full of food for tonights feed if I remember, show you the price of a large collection xD


Haha! I shant show my mum, the only reason she agreed is because I told her they'd be be small and wouldn't eat much :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Oh dear... So when their close to a foot long each... xD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ooo, one out of 4 is out and having a munch :lol2: the other 3 are still nowhere to be seen. I'll have a look later.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Oh dear... So when their close to a foot long each... xD


I didn't lie to her, I just didn't tell her how big they get, or how much they eat. I just said "They're about a cm now, how much can they eat?" and she said fine. Hehe, I'm a devious devil when I wan't to be. They wont be full grown for a while anyway, so she'll probably kick me out once they're adults lol :whistling2:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> ooo, one out of 4 is out and having a munch :lol2: the other 3 are still nowhere to be seen. I'll have a look later.


It's quite the opposite for me. There's always 3 out and one's not to be seen :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

I remember when my tigers were smaller and they were very dask/dawn snails. Now they are a bit bigger they are pretty much out 24/7, I often wonder when they do actually sleep!?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol  My bigger one is still only out at night, never see him during the day.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Mine will probably come out when i'm sleeping then due to all the lights in my room :lol2:


----------



## ladyboid

how common is it for a snail to have more than two eyes?


----------



## DarkCarmen

ladyboid said:


> how common is it for a snail to have more than two eyes?


I'm not sure but from what I've read I would say it common-ish rather than rare
as I remember reading abit about it on snail site, can't remember which but might be pet snails.
anyway it had quite a few pictures of different number eye stalks from 1 to think most I saw was 4 and sure i read something about cutting multiple eye stalks off........ :devil: but as some people have already said think this can lead to short lifespan.
if I had any I wouldn't sell them, I'd like to keep them and see how they do.

I know it was awhile ago now but I loved looking at the pics of your baby boas ladyboid


----------



## dickvansheepcake

If you were to breed two snails that both had extra eye stalks, would the offspring be more likely to have extra eye stalks? Or does it not work like that?


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> If you were to breed two snails that both had extra eye stalks, would the offspring be more likely to have extra eye stalks? Or does it not work like that?


They would. But don't. You don't want to breed in bad genetics like that, extra eyes would be likely to be a side effect of inbreeding and I think would lead to shortened life span, you wouldn't want to breed more of them.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> They would. But don't. You don't want to breed in bad genetics like that, extra eyes would be likely to be a side effect of inbreeding and I think would lead to shortened life span, you wouldn't want to breed more of them.


No I wasn't planning to! Just wondered really. Wasn't sure if it was just a random occurance or if it was passed down through bad genetics.
Cheers for letting me know!


Oh, just another quicky! Is it better to have a heat mat underneath my snails tub or stuck to the side?


----------



## Pleco07

dickvansheepcake said:


> Oh, just another quicky! Is it better to have a heat mat underneath my snails tub or stuck to the side?


On the side so they can burrow into the substrate to keep cool. if its underneath they cant get away from heat to a cooler area.

Im not sure if breeding a pair of 3eyed would produce 3eyed babies tbh, i wouldn't have thought it was a genetic trait more of a freak accident kind of thing :hmm:


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> No I wasn't planning to! Just wondered really. Wasn't sure if it was just a random occurance or if it was passed down through bad genetics.
> Cheers for letting me know!
> 
> 
> Oh, just another quicky! Is it better to have a heat mat underneath my snails tub or stuck to the side?


Side like Stefan says


Pleco07 said:


> On the side so they can burrow into the substrate to keep cool. if its underneath they cant get away from heat to a cooler area.
> 
> Im not sure if breeding a pair of 3eyed would produce 3eyed babies tbh, i wouldn't have thought it was a genetic trait more of a freak accident kind of thing :hmm:


It would be produced by bad genetics/inbreeding, so surely the bad genetics would only be made worse by breeding the two together, creating three eyed babies, or maybe something worse?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Side like Stefan says
> 
> 
> It would be produced by bad genetics/inbreeding, so surely the bad genetics would only be made worse by breeding the two together, creating three eyed babies, or *maybe something worse*?


like 2 footed snails!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They would be like super snails that could run... and could stick to walls, and would be slimy, and have shells, and have 2 feet!!! 

:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

One of my younger brothers once told me that my adult jades had two heads..........and thats what wacky baccy does to you :bash:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> like 2 footed snails!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They would be like super snails that could run... and could stick to walls, and would be slimy, and have shells, and have 2 feet!!!
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:





Pleco07 said:


> One of my younger brothers once told me that my adult jades had two heads..........and thats what wacky baccy does to you :bash:


Haha. Two headed snails. You mean like this? 


No pics of two-footed snails :gasp:


----------



## Bexterminate

*MY MUM STILL WONT LET ME GET SOME!*

*Tantrum over *


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Bexterminate said:


> *MY MUM STILL WONT LET ME GET SOME!*
> 
> *Tantrum over *


Tell her I said you need snails. My snails, that I have for sale, conveniently! :whistling2:

Lee, pic I said I'd get:









Lots of food xD


----------



## Bexterminate

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Tell her I said you need snails. My snails, that I have for sale, conveniently! :whistling2:
> 
> Lee, pic I said I'd get: image
> 
> Lots of food xD


Dont worry, ILL TELL HER >;[


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah you tell her!!!! xD


----------



## Bexterminate

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah you tell her!!!! xD


Ill tell her tomorrow 0=] The cyborg is not in the best of moods thanks to my dad dropping the dining room table on her toe whilst they tried to turn it round :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ah... yeah probably not the best time then xD


----------



## Lee2211

Bexterminate said:


> *MY MUM STILL WONT LET ME GET SOME!*
> 
> *Tantrum over *





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Tell her I said you need snails. My snails, that I have for sale, conveniently! :whistling2:
> 
> Lee, pic I said I'd get: image
> 
> Lots of food xD


Oi! No. She's getting mine, I got there first and mine are rescues so they're more important :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Woah. Lot of food. They eat all of that? Crap...


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Oi! No. She's getting mine, I got there first and mine are rescues so they're more important :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Or mine as they wont get big, hardly eat any food and cud quite easily be hidden if need be :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Oi! No. She's getting mine, I got there first and mine are rescues so they're more important :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Woah. Lot of food. They eat all of that? Crap...


Yep, they'll eat all that in 2 days... sometimes overnight. 

... Yours are also the perfect size for... say... a tegu. Or a bosc. Sure they'd love them :whistling2:



Pleco07 said:


> Or mine as they *wont get big*, hardly eat any food and cud quite easily be hidden if need be :whistling2:


That's a bad thing though... 

Thereby, mine are the best :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Or mine as they wont get big, hardly eat any food and cud quite easily be hidden if need be :whistling2:


Nope. Finders keepers (just adjust the saying to suit the situation) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> That's a bad thing though...
> 
> Thereby, mine are the best :whistling2:


Yep, I would chose a larger snail over a smaller one too :notworthy:



Lee2211 said:


> Nope. Finders keepers (just adjust the saying to suit the situation) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tbh I dont have a lot of available ones left. Ive had loads reserved after posting them on petsnails (been a member for years and it was about my 1st or 2nd post).
Gotta wait a couple of weeks before the next couple of clutches are big enough to go out.
Although I will be selling my adults soon.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> Yep, I would chose a larger snail over a smaller one too :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I dont have a lot of available ones left. Ive had loads reserved after posting them on petsnails (been a member for years and it was about my 1st or 2nd post).
> Gotta wait a couple of weeks before the next couple of clutches are big enough to go out.
> Although I will be selling my adults soon.


Muahahahaha! I win  

Dibs on the adults :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Muahahahaha! I win
> 
> Dibs on the adults :lol2:


3 stripes, 2 whites + RMSD = £30 (£10 less than what I paid for them as hatchlings). Not actually advertised them yet...procastinating tbh as OH bought them for me as I went on and on about them but she agrees that we should sell them on, want to concerntrate more on my tarantulas.


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yep, they'll eat all that in 2 days... sometimes overnight.
> 
> ... Yours are also the perfect size for... say... a tegu. Or a bosc. Sure they'd love them :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad thing though...
> 
> Thereby, mine are the best :whistling2:


That's horrible! 


Pleco07 said:


> Yep, I would chose a larger snail over a smaller one too :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I dont have a lot of available ones left. Ive had loads reserved after posting them on petsnails (been a member for years and it was about my 1st or 2nd post).
> Gotta wait a couple of weeks before the next couple of clutches are big enough to go out.
> Although I will be selling my adults soon.


Stop arguing about them. She'll choose who she wants. 
But I really need to sell some of these Fulis, I mean it's getting really crowded as they're growing so well. They're lovely snails. It just seems no-one wants any at the moment.

I noticed that to Stefan on PS, I saw you selling them and I thought I wonder, and clicked on your profile and I realised it was you! LOL


----------



## Bexterminate

So maybe if I bought 2 snails from everyone...


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> I noticed that to Stefan on PS, I saw you selling them and I thought I wonder, and clicked on your profile and I realised it was you! LOL


Yeah, I dont go on there very much as it just seems like the same questions and answers just going round and round. Thats why I put my email on there as I would just forget to check it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> *That's horrible! *
> Stop arguing about them. She'll choose who she wants.


Chill, I'm joking... 

Why?? 

Bosc/tegu/big lizard gotta eat... 

I've fed snails to my lizards... (what do you think I did with the 100 babies I brought last year? xD) same as feeding cockroaches, locusts, crickets, worms, and dead mice... 

As much as I like my snails, feeders are feeders... and can't deny, fulica make good feeders. 



Bexterminate said:


> So maybe if I bought 2 snails from everyone...


Lol! 
Mine are still best :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> As much as I like my snails, feeders are feeders... and can't deny, fulica make good feeders


I bred a group of fulica purely to sell the offspring on here as feeder. And your right they make good feeders.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Full of calcium I can imagine  

Heck, people eat them, they cant be bad for a lizard xD


----------



## Pleco07

Just finished sorting my tigers out, changing heatmats and taking the light tube and starter unit out (the light went ages ago, been using LED ever since).
Got some pics...
























They look much smaller in that tank when looking at the pics but they could do with an upgrade very soon. I measured the largest a couple of months ago and it was 6" long and 3" wide.


----------



## Lee2211

Bexterminate said:


> So maybe if I bought 2 snails from everyone...


That's a plan!



Pleco07 said:


> Yeah, I dont go on there very much as it just seems like the same questions and answers just going round and round. Thats why I put my email on there as I would just forget to check it.





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Chill, I'm joking...
> 
> Why??
> 
> Bosc/tegu/big lizard gotta eat...
> 
> I've fed snails to my lizards... (what do you think I did with the 100 babies I brought last year? xD) same as feeding cockroaches, locusts, crickets, worms, and dead mice...
> 
> As much as I like my snails, feeders are feeders... and can't deny, fulica make good feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!
> Mine are still best :whistling2:





Pleco07 said:


> I bred a group of fulica purely to sell the offspring on here as feeder. And your right they make good feeders.





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Full of calcium I can imagine
> 
> Heck, people eat them, they cant be bad for a lizard xD


I know you were only joking, and I know they make good feeders and I know they have to eat, and you need to do it.
I just don't want my snails ending up being lizard food, and I don't like the suggestions either. I'm not niave I know these things happen, I know it's the food chain and stuff like that, I just don't want it happening to my snails, they are worth more than that to me.

It's just disgusting people eating them. It must be like a giant bogey! My mum ate some when she went to London, and she ate frogs legs :gasp:
I suppose it's an aquired taste...



Pleco07 said:


> Just finished sorting my tigers out, changing heatmats and taking the light tube and starter unit out (the light went ages ago, been using LED ever since).
> Got some pics...
> image
> image
> image
> They look much smaller in that tank when looking at the pics but they could do with an upgrade very soon. I measured the largest a couple of months ago and it was 6" long and 3" wide.


Beauties :no1:


----------



## ladyboid

DarkCarmen said:


> I'm not sure but from what I've read I would say it common-ish rather than rare
> as I remember reading abit about it on snail site, can't remember which but might be pet snails.
> anyway it had quite a few pictures of different number eye stalks from 1 to think most I saw was 4 and sure i read something about cutting multiple eye stalks off........ :devil: but as some people have already said think this can lead to short lifespan.
> if I had any I wouldn't sell them, I'd like to keep them and see how they do.
> 
> I know it was awhile ago now but I loved looking at the pics of your baby boas ladyboid


ah .. I thought I would ask as I see some on ebay with 3 eye stalks and thought they looked very alien like :O)

and glad you like my boa pics: victory:


----------



## Pleco07

Adult limis are all sold


----------



## Tommy123

Hi again guys, long tim no speak..
Unfortunetly I had to get rid of my snails for unfortunate reasons.

Anyway, I wouldn't mind some more snails, but some active snails. Any suggestions?

Tom


----------



## Tommy123

Oh, and it doesn't matter if there land or water snails.

Tom


----------



## amylls

Hi just wondering as people are saying the 3 eyed snails are not that uncommon if anyone hatches could they please let me know? :flrt: 
I have been watching the one's on ebay for days cos the kids sooo wanted them but think they are way overpriced an someone has bid on them now.Suppose its not that overpriced if you are taking the tank,heater,bowls etc but cos im so far away i could only have the snails.


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Hi again guys, long tim no speak..
> Unfortunetly I had to get rid of my snails for unfortunate reasons.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't mind some more snails, but some active snails. Any suggestions?
> 
> Tom


L. flammea mine are out all the time and I will have some more available in a couple of weeks :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Intresting.. what size tank you talking for them? I got some exo-terras..


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> Intresting.. what size tank you talking for them? I got some exo-terras..


Ones of those cheapo £5 wilkinsons tank houses my 5 adults, they only get an inch long


----------



## Tommy123

How big are those? Sorry for all the questions, just have I have other spare faunariums kicking about.

Tom


----------



## Pleco07

Tommy123 said:


> How big are those? Sorry for all the questions, just have I have other spare faunariums kicking about.
> 
> Tom


12" (long) x 9" (high) x 7" (wide)


----------



## Tommy123

Ok, thanks mate, will have to have a think.


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Adult limis are all sold


To Ninja? If not he wont be very impressed :whistling2:



Tommy123 said:


> Hi again guys, long tim no speak..
> Unfortunetly I had to get rid of my snails for unfortunate reasons.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't mind some more snails, but some active snails. Any suggestions?
> 
> Tom


Hiiii! (waves)


amylls said:


> Hi just wondering as people are saying the 3 eyed snails are not that uncommon if anyone hatches could they please let me know? :flrt:
> I have been watching the one's on ebay for days cos the kids sooo wanted them but think they are way overpriced an someone has bid on them now.Suppose its not that overpriced if you are taking the tank,heater,bowls etc but cos im so far away i could only have the snails.


Do you really want three-eyed snails?

Someone on petsnails has got some babies that only have one eye, but most of them died young because of bad genes obviously. Doesn't sound very nice does it? She's got one that's getting a bit older than the rest. But I think it might take a while for any to come up, I mean, I'm not sure how you'd plan something like that, but it would an accident obviously. 

Do you think they'd need special care or something to make sure they stay healthy?


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> To Ninja? If not he wont be very impressed :whistling2:


Not to ninja no. :whistling2:


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Do you really want three-eyed snails?
> 
> Someone on petsnails has got some babies that only have one eye, but most of them died young because of bad genes obviously. Doesn't sound very nice does it? She's got one that's getting a bit older than the rest. But I think it might take a while for any to come up, I mean, I'm not sure how you'd plan something like that, but it would an accident obviously.
> 
> Do you think they'd need special care or something to make sure they stay healthy?


I kinda do,it makes them a little more interesting but its the kids that wanted them just cos they were a little different.I always feel sorry for the runts and weirdies anyway so thats usually what i end up with.


----------



## Lee2211

Pleco07 said:


> Not to ninja no. :whistling2:


 :gasp:

But he called dibs!?


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> I kinda do,it makes them a little more interesting but its the kids that wanted them just cos they were a little different.I always feel sorry for the runts and weirdies anyway so thats usually what i end up with.


Awww, kids are so sweet like that. 
I suppose they get bored with the normal ones? Not that I understand why, snails are awesome!


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Awww, kids are so sweet like that.
> I suppose they get bored with the normal ones? Not that I understand why, snails are awesome!


Its not that they are bored with them they love to take them out an just watch them sliming along their hands (dont get it myself) but they wanted the 3 eyed cos they were a bit different.


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> But he called dibs!?


Loads of people have asked me for them previous to ninja. Ninja also wants some babies which would be a far better option anyway as my adults only have a couple of years of life left unlike the babies. Plus the babies are much cheaper


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Its not that they are bored with them they love to take them out an just watch them sliming along their hands (dont get it myself) but they wanted the 3 eyed cos they were a bit different.


Oh right. I love letting my snails slimeee 



Pleco07 said:


> Loads of people have asked me for them previous to ninja. Ninja also wants some babies which would be a far better option anyway as my adults only have a couple of years of life left unlike the babies. Plus the babies are much cheaper


Ahhh. Poor little Ninja. Hehe

Anyways, I read somewhere that if you let your snails get out in the sun the Vit. D will help them absorb calcium?
Could lack of this maybe be the reason some of mine have stopped growing? I don't know really, it was just an idea. I think maybe if I get any chance to start sunbathing this summer I'll take my non-growers outside with me, it can't hurt I suppose, and they'll like the heat. Obviously I'll be careful about bad beasties, and give them a bath afterwards and stuff.


----------



## amylls

Lee2211 said:


> Anyways, I read somewhere that if you let your snails get out in the sun the Vit. D will help them absorb calcium?
> Could lack of this maybe be the reason some of mine have stopped growing? I don't know really, it was just an idea. I think maybe if I get any chance to start sunbathing this summer I'll take my non-growers outside with me, it can't hurt I suppose, and they'll like the heat. Obviously I'll be careful about bad beasties, and give them a bath afterwards and stuff.


Yeah all animals need vit d from exposure to the sun to help them absorb calcium thats why some reps need uv lights but i did not think inverts were the same,but maybe they are.


----------



## Lee2211

amylls said:


> Yeah all animals need vit d from exposure to the sun to help them absorb calcium thats why some reps need uv lights but i did not think inverts were the same,but maybe they are.


Right'o

I shall get on that then :2thumb: It was actually Malti that wrote it. That begs the question, where has he been lately?


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> Right'o
> 
> I shall get on that then :2thumb: It was actually Malti that wrote it. That begs the question, where has he been lately?


He's disappeared hasn't he! Come back Malti LOL!! Perhaps it was you trying to kidnap his brother!! :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

amylls said:


> Yeah all animals need vit d from exposure to the sun to help them absorb calcium thats why some reps need uv lights but i did not think inverts were the same,but maybe they are.





Lee2211 said:


> Right'o
> 
> I shall get on that then :2thumb: It was actually Malti that wrote it. That begs the question, where has he been lately?





cazzywoo said:


> He's disappeared hasn't he! Come back Malti LOL!! Perhaps it was you trying to kidnap his brother!! :2thumb:





Lee2211 said:


> Oh right. I love letting my snails slimeee
> Ahhh. Poor little Ninja. Hehe
> 
> Anyways, I read somewhere that if you let your snails get out in the sun the Vit. D will help them absorb calcium?
> Could lack of this maybe be the reason some of mine have stopped growing? I don't know really, it was just an idea. I think maybe if I get any chance to start sunbathing this summer I'll take my non-growers outside with me, it can't hurt I suppose, and they'll like the heat. Obviously I'll be careful about bad beasties, and give them a bath afterwards and stuff.


Inverts don't absorb UV  Only reptiles skin does (some, the debate is still on on that one), special cells in the skin use UV to make Vit D3 from D4 (I think). Without it the D4 can't be broken down to D3... Snails and other inverts don't have these specialised cells : victory:

Malti... HA. 
I sent him some retics aaages ago, and never got the decollate snails back... and he promptly disappeared... then not long ago another member showed up, from Malta... and was very quickly banned... I'll leave you to do the math.


----------



## Pleco07

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Malti... HA.
> I sent him some retics aaages ago, and never got the decollate snails back... and he promptly disappeared... then not long ago another member showed up, from Malta... and was very quickly banned... I'll leave you to do the math.


Very interesting :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

T'is what I thought... 

He owes me snails or money damn it!!


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> He's disappeared hasn't he! Come back Malti LOL!! Perhaps it was you trying to kidnap his brother!! :2thumb:





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Inverts don't absorb UV  Only reptiles skin does (some, the debate is still on on that one), special cells in the skin use UV to make Vit D3 from D4 (I think). Without it the D4 can't be broken down to D3... Snails and other inverts don't have these specialised cells : victory:
> 
> Malti... HA.
> I sent him some retics aaages ago, and never got the decollate snails back... and he promptly disappeared... then not long ago another member showed up, from Malta... and was very quickly banned... I'll leave you to do the math.





Pleco07 said:


> Very interesting :hmm:





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> T'is what I thought...
> 
> He owes me snails or money damn it!!


 
I have him on Facebook, he's nice. He wouldn't do that, I'm sure something's just come up and he's busy.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Events suggest differently....


----------



## snowgoose

Hi all,

I'm looking at getting a couple of _Hadra webbi_, just wondering if anyone has any tips for a first time snail keeper like myself?

Cheers

Jake


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> I have him on Facebook, he's nice. He wouldn't do that, I'm sure something's just come up and he's busy.


Aaah, you didnt accept my request on fb :-( !!!!!


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Aaah, you didnt accept my request on fb :-( !!!!!


What was your name? 
I didn't realise it was you, sorry :blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

:welcome: Honest answer, get some fulica or retics and get used to the husbandry... I've read/heard H. webbi are a bit sensitive... 

PM steve (posts here) he has some and would be able to fill you in better. 

Other than that, good luck finding some, their pretty uncommon. 
If you do fine some, tell me xD 




snowgoose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a couple of _Hadra webbi_, just wondering if anyone has any tips for a first time snail keeper like myself?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jake


----------



## snowgoose

Well I have been speaking to Martin Goss and have just paid for 2 adults.  ( he has more for sale but they aint cheap )


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> What was your name?
> I didn't realise it was you, sorry :blush:


LOL no worries, I did put on the message who I was but I think because of the new fb layout it doesnt let you see the message when requests come through! I'll request you again, my initials are CW xx


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> LOL no worries, I did put on the message who I was but I think because of the new fb layout it doesnt let you see the message when requests come through! I'll request you again, my initials are CW xx


Oh that's you!

The one with the picture of the nekkid man covering his bits with a football? LOL, accepted you :2thumb:


----------



## cazzywoo

Lee2211 said:


> Oh that's you!
> 
> The one with the picture of the nekkid man covering his bits with a football? LOL, accepted you :2thumb:


Haha thats me! And the nekkid man is the England/Bristol City Goalie David James. I TOTALLY have a crush on him LOL!!!!!


----------



## Pleco07

cazzywoo said:


> Haha thats me! And the nekkid man is the England/Bristol City Goalie David James. I TOTALLY have a crush on him LOL!!!!!


 
I had a request from you too, did wonder who it was with a profile pic like that


----------



## cazzywoo

Pleco07 said:


> I had a request from you too, did wonder who it was with a profile pic like that


Sorry haha - I normally have profile pics of quite sensible things but I fear I may just become David James' stalker at the mo - ooooooh the things I'd do to him heehee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cazzywoo said:


> Sorry haha - I normally have profile pics of quite sensible things but I fear I may just become David James' stalker at the mo - ooooooh the things I'd do to him heehee!!!!!!!!!


We have a 18+ section for that miss! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Now, I got facebook added by Caroline... which one of you guys is that?? xD


----------



## echogecko

after sorting all my snails and tanks out last week, i now have an empty plastic tank (large? pals pen)and thinking what snails to get for it. already got retics, fulica, margies, tigers, rodatzis and subulina trumpets. 
any suggestions???


----------



## Lee2211

cazzywoo said:


> Haha thats me! And the nekkid man is the England/Bristol City Goalie David James. I TOTALLY have a crush on him LOL!!!!!





cazzywoo said:


> Sorry haha - I normally have profile pics of quite sensible things but I fear I may just become David James' stalker at the mo - ooooooh the things I'd do to him heehee!!!!!!!!!


Ehem. I'm 13 here :Na_Na_Na_Na:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> We have a 18+ section for that miss! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Now, I got facebook added by Caroline... which one of you guys is that?? xD


I believe there's a woman on SS called Caroline, her screen name is Welsh and on PS it's Welshlassy, might be someone different though 

Hey! Ninja! I could add you, I know your name!

I already have Stefan, and Karlos, now I have Caz.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Now, I got facebook added by *Caroline*... which one of you guys is that?? xD





Lee2211 said:


> I already have Stefan, and Karlos, now I have *Caz*.


These are my good self - I'm usually called Caz on forums too, but someone else here already had my name


----------



## marty.twigs

Hey just wondering if anyone could help! i posted pics a few weeks ago of my snail who was really far retracted, i was told to give him vitamins, this hasnt helped and beleive it or not he is even further back in his shell. this has been going on for around 5 weeks now and he is SERIOUSLY underweight. ive tried everything, is he dying? should i leave him? if so how is it taking this long  i feel so helpless towards him!

also a random question, when looking at a snails body you can see like...all i can describe it as is bands of dark and light passing over the body of the snail. what exactly is this ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> after sorting all my snails and tanks out last week, i now have an empty plastic tank (large? pals pen)and thinking what snails to get for it. already got retics, fulica, margies, tigers, rodatzis and subulina trumpets.
> any suggestions???


C. marginella/P. Isabella - theres a bit of confusion as to which they are, it's leaning toward P. Isabella - but their very cool snails. AnythingWithAShell has some avaliable. I have them, their not huge, native snail sized, have some nice colors and a slightly different shell shape, very easy to keep and very nice : victory:



Lee2211 said:


> Ehem. I'm *13* here :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I believe there's a woman on SS called Caroline, her screen name is Welsh and on PS it's Welshlassy, might be someone different though
> Hey! Ninja! I could add you, I know your name!
> I already have Stefan, and Karlos, now I have Caz.


Ha!!! Pffft, so? By the time I was 13... well... we'll leave that there I think :whistling2:lol.

I hardly go on PS though xD and haven't actually talked to anyone on there really lol. 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> These are my good self - I'm usually called Caz on forums too, but someone else here already had my name


Ah!!! Hai  I did wonder if it was you lol, but thought, nah, COG's real name is Caz... :lol2:



marty.twigs said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone could help! i posted pics a few weeks ago of my snail who was really far retracted, i was told to give him vitamins, this hasnt helped and beleive it or not he is even further back in his shell. this has been going on for around 5 weeks now and he is SERIOUSLY underweight. ive tried everything, is he dying? should i leave him? if so how is it taking this long  i feel so helpless towards him!


Wow... I have no idea what you can do tbh... it sounds bad. 

Everything I could possibly suggest, and more, is here. Not sure if you've seen it before? Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Deeply Retracted

Good luck though


----------



## cazzywoo

cazzywoo said:


> LOL no worries, I did put on the message who I was but I think because of the new fb layout it doesnt let you see the message when requests come through! I'll request you again, *my initials are CW xx*





CoinOperatedGirl said:


> These are my good self - I'm usually called Caz on forums too, but someone else here already had my name


Haha I had no idea your initials were CW aswell when I wrote that!!


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> These are my good self - I'm usually called Caz on forums too, but someone else here already had my name


Oooh! I know your name is Caz, but I didn't realise it was short for Caroline! It makes so much sense now! 



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> C. marginella/P. Isabella - theres a bit of confusion as to which they are, it's leaning toward P. Isabella - but their very cool snails. AnythingWithAShell has some avaliable. I have them, their not huge, native snail sized, have some nice colors and a slightly different shell shape, very easy to keep and very nice : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!! Pffft, so? By the time I was 13... well... we'll leave that there I think :whistling2:lol.
> 
> I hardly go on PS though xD and haven't actually talked to anyone on there really lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!!! Hai  I did wonder if it was you lol, but thought, nah, COG's real name is Caz... :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I have no idea what you can do tbh... it sounds bad.
> 
> Everything I could possibly suggest, and more, is here. Not sure if you've seen it before? Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Deeply Retracted
> 
> Good luck though


Yeah, but I'm a good girl :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Yeah, but I'm a good girl :whistling2:


How boring... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> How boring... :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I'm not boring! I'm a hoot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> I'm not boring! I'm a hoot :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Pfffft... 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Pfffft...
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're mean... 


Anyways! My Cepea babies hatched on the 8th and they're all doing well, they haven't grown much and keep climbing to the lid so I have to move them every so often (don't worry I waited untill they were at least a week old before I even considered touching them) and they seem to be doing well 

I'm getting some Hypoaspis soon as I really can't afford to keep throwing away so much soil and it's not fair on the snails.
My friend is going on holiday and I'm looking after her snails, she has a huugee colony of springtails so I'll take some of hers and put in a couple of tanks to. Plus I read that predatory mites feed on them as well so if I can keep a supply of them going I should be able to keep my hypoaspis alive to.

My big Fuli that was retracting is still alive, he hadn't retracted for a good week or two and then retracted yesterday morning, but he's fine now.

My Tigers are getting huge. Ate a whole lettuce leaf last night and a chunk of marrow to boot. 

I'm going to make a mix today as I'm so mega bored and they haven't had one in about a month because I've been so busy. But with all the mites around I'm just going to put it in and leave them to it as opposed to me usually getting them all out and having a communal dinner.
Luckily most of them don't need cleaning out so I shouldn't have to worry about exerting myself too much becaus I'm getting braces fitted tomorrow eek4

My Retics don't seem to be eating a lot, which is really out of character. I put a huugee chunk of sweet potato in for them last night and placed them on it, they had a good munch which made me feel better. I think it's because they're in such a big tank now that they're finding it difficult to find their food. I heard if you boiled up the veg it smells more, so maybe they'd be able to locate it better? But then it looses most of it nutrients... Maybe they're just not hungry. But they're really active and acting normally so I'm not that worried, it's just a bit weird them not eating considering I'm so used to them eating so much! One of them has stopped growing I think and the rest of them are doing so but really slowly, so I might add some more calcium to the tank and see if they prefer that to cuttle because they're not using it that often. Their shells are a bit flaky to. I'll try and get some outside plants into them, they're really healthy and are low in oxalates so they might help them along a bit.

That's pretty much it now... Nothing else to say really...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ah!!! Hai  I did wonder if it was you lol, but thought, nah, COG's real name is Caz... :lol2:





Lee2211 said:


> Oooh! I know your name is Caz, but I didn't realise it was short for Caroline! It makes so much sense now!


:lol2: I've got no idea why I keep my name as Caroline on FB, no one but my Grandad calls me that. 

I moved my natives tank yesterday, it was too close to the window before & kept getting algae on it, so I put it on a shelf where it looks all nice & tidy then realised that I can't get the lid off it in that position :blush: Got no where else to put it though


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> :lol2: I've got no idea why I keep my name as Caroline on FB, no one but my Grandad calls me that.
> 
> I moved my natives tank yesterday, it was too close to the window before & kept getting algae on it, so I put it on a shelf where it looks all nice & tidy then realised that I can't get the lid off it in that position :blush: Got no where else to put it though


I didn't realise you get algae out of water?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Algae/green mould stuff, same thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> :lol2: I've got no idea why I keep my name as Caroline on FB, no one but my Grandad calls me that.
> 
> I moved my natives tank yesterday, it was too close to the window before & kept getting algae on it, so I put it on a shelf where it looks all nice & tidy then realised that I can't get the lid off it in that position :blush: Got no where else to put it though





CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Algae/green mould stuff, same thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aah right. I didn't realise that was caused by sun either. That would make a damn lot of sense though, might be why I'm getting mold patches all over the place! :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

Id just like to announce that I have had a load of eggs hatch. Rumina Decollata, Romans and strawberry:2thumb:, so after sudden death of my tiger the other day and me thinking it was the end of the world I purchase 6 new tiger babies everything is good.:no1:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

How harmful is mould to GALS?

I had a bit of wood in with some of mine but noticed some mould/algae stuff on it so jave removed it and replaced with plastic plant pots cut in half. Looks much better with wood in there though


----------



## Lee2211

stevepully said:


> Id just like to announce that I have had a load of eggs hatch. Rumina Decollata, Romans and strawberry:2thumb:, so after sudden death of my tiger the other day and me thinking it was the end of the world I purchase 6 new tiger babies everything is good.:no1:


Very nice Steve! Pics of Megas pleeeaaasseeee :2thumb:



dickvansheepcake said:


> How harmful is mould to GALS?
> 
> I had a bit of wood in with some of mine but noticed some mould/algae stuff on it so jave removed it and replaced with plastic plant pots cut in half. Looks much better with wood in there though


I doubt it's harmful at all, I suppose it could cause minor breathing problems but I doubt anything much.
Ideally wood to climb on and plant pots are appreciated, if you buy some fake branches from a reptile shop place they should do. I have no idea what they are made from (had a brain melt :S) but it's not too hard and can take heavy weights so is safe enough to add.

I think it's mostly annoying and obviously doesn't look very good


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> Very nice Steve! Pics of Megas pleeeaaasseeee :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's harmful at all, I suppose it could cause minor breathing problems but I doubt anything much.
> Ideally wood to climb on and plant pots are appreciated, if you buy some fake branches from a reptile shop place they should do. I have no idea what they are made from (had a brain melt :S) but it's not too hard and can take heavy weights so is safe enough to add.
> 
> I think it's mostly annoying and obviously doesn't look very good


They seemed to enjoy having a slime over it and buried themselves just under it, it's just that the mould stuff was growing on it right where they bury themselves. As they are still pretty tiny I wasn't sure if it would do them harm. I'v lost two from that tub (my tigers ) but they didn't seem to be doing well since they first arrived. Don't really want to risk the others health in case it is the mould that affected them.
The other tigers seem to be ok and getting quite active at night now. Not eating a lot though and haven't grown at all really.

My fulica on the other hand are getting pretty big...well some of them anyway! Got a few slow growers but hopefully they will catch up! They certainly pack away the food!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Here's a pic of three of my fulica, the biggest and the smallest (and a medium just for the hell of it!)
They were all pretty much the same size when I got them. Is it normal for them to grow at such different rates? They have plenty of food so it's not that some are going short.

p.s. my hand is wet in the picture, I don't have wierd, shiny skin!


----------



## snowgoose

Well today my Snails arrived from Martin Goss.

I'm actually surprised how exited I was, opening the box of snails.

I bought two of the adult ones and he threw in a couple of smaller ones for free 

Here's some pics of them compared to a 50p for size comparison.









ENJOY


----------



## stevepully

snowgoose said:


> Well today my Snails arrived from Martin Goss.
> 
> I'm actually surprised how exited I was, opening the box of snails.
> 
> I bought two of the adult ones and he threw in a couple of smaller ones for free
> 
> Here's some pics of them compared to a 50p for size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY


I have 10 of these, they are lovely and last night a couple of them were mating according to my GF yay!!


----------



## snowgoose

stevepully said:


> I have 10 of these, they are lovely and last night a couple of them were mating according to my GF yay!!


Sounds good.

They are my first snails so hopefully they will be ok.

Can I just ask how you are keeping yours?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stevepully said:


> I have 10 of these, they are lovely and last night a *couple of them were mating according to my GF* yay!!


Dibs on babies... after I've got some of plecos babies sorted though :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

snowgoose said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> They are my first snails so hopefully they will be ok.
> 
> Can I just ask how you are keeping yours?


Keeping mine in a plastic tank, tried them in a glass one but didn't like it as much, no heating and fairly moist, they love to hide in little nooks so I have a ceramic hollow skull in one of my tanks and a plastic hamster house in the other, thats usually where they sleep . they dont seem to bury or hang to sleep.Feeding mine on mainly lettuce, sweet potato and cucumber, they seem to love the cucumber. I talked to Martin about calcium as a couple of mine were not accepting cuttlefish at first and he uses grated cuttlefih on their food, If there not taking to It then I'd use limestone flour but generally they seem to be an easy species to keep. Oh and I forgot to mention when they sleep they retract far into their shells.
They are definately one of my favourite species.


----------



## snowgoose

stevepully said:


> Keeping mine in a plastic tank, tried them in a glass one but didn't like it as much, no heating and fairly moist, they love to hide in little nooks so I have a ceramic hollow skull in one of my tanks and a plastic hamster house in the other, thats usually where they sleep . they dont seem to bury or hang to sleep.Feeding mine on mainly lettuce, sweet potato and cucumber, they seem to love the cucumber. I talked to Martin about calcium as a couple of mine were not accepting cuttlefish at first and he uses grated cuttlefih on their food, If there not taking to It then I'd use limestone flour but generally they seem to be an easy species to keep. Oh and I forgot to mention when they sleep they retract far into their shells.
> They are definately one of my favourite species.


Cheers for that Steve,

My set-up is pretty much the same as yours, just need to add some more nooks for them to hide in.


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> They seemed to enjoy having a slime over it and buried themselves just under it, it's just that the mould stuff was growing on it right where they bury themselves. As they are still pretty tiny I wasn't sure if it would do them harm. I'v lost two from that tub (my tigers ) but they didn't seem to be doing well since they first arrived. Don't really want to risk the others health in case it is the mould that affected them.
> The other tigers seem to be ok and getting quite active at night now. Not eating a lot though and haven't grown at all really.
> 
> My fulica on the other hand are getting pretty big...well some of them anyway! Got a few slow growers but hopefully they will catch up! They certainly pack away the food!





dickvansheepcake said:


> Here's a pic of three of my fulica, the biggest and the smallest (and a medium just for the hell of it!)
> They were all pretty much the same size when I got them. Is it normal for them to grow at such different rates? They have plenty of food so it's not that some are going short.
> 
> p.s. my hand is wet in the picture, I don't have wierd, shiny skin!
> 
> image


 
Yes, it's normal for them to grow at different rates. They're like humans in that way. We all grow differently.
Tigers are slow growers so I wouldn't worry on that side of things.

Are your Fulica in with your Tigers? What conditions are you keeping your Tigers?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> Yes, it's normal for them to grow at different rates. They're like humans in that way. We all grow differently.
> Tigers are slow growers so I wouldn't worry on that side of things.
> 
> Are your Fulica in with your Tigers? What conditions are you keeping your Tigers?


They are in separate plastic tubs.

The tigers are on compost, they have a heat matt stuck to the side connected to a thermostat. Got it set to about 28-29ish in the day and 25-26ish at night. Nice and moist (I spray at least once a day)

I started with 6, 2 of which were pretty much gonners on arrival and 2 didn't look too good. Two were fine, and have been getting more active and seem to be thriving. The 2 that weren't looking too good still don't look too good! ones really retracted and hasn't moved for a couple of days the other one isn't as retracted but doesn't move much.


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> They are in separate plastic tubs.
> 
> The tigers are on compost, they have a heat matt stuck to the side connected to a thermostat. Got it set to about 28-29ish in the day and 25-26ish at night. Nice and moist (I spray at least once a day)
> 
> I started with 6, 2 of which were pretty much gonners on arrival and 2 didn't look too good. Two were fine, and have been getting more active and seem to be thriving. The 2 that weren't looking too good still don't look too good! ones really retracted and hasn't moved for a couple of days the other one isn't as retracted but doesn't move much.


Oh right. I'm not sure then. 

Just check for parasites I guess and keep an eye. Feed them some nutritous food, give them baths if they don't want to come out and try not to worry as Tigers are quite lazy anyway.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> Oh right. I'm not sure then.
> 
> Just check for parasites I guess and keep an eye. Feed them some nutritous food, give them baths if they don't want to come out and try not to worry as Tigers are quite lazy anyway.


When you say give them baths, how do I go about it? :blush: They are seriously tiny so do I just hold them under water or drip some in their shell?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> When you say give them baths, how do I go about it? :blush: They are seriously tiny so do I just hold them under water or drip some in their shell?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!



Ah, if they're small I just spray them with warm water.

But when they're big I fill up a big bowl (not enough to enter their breathing hole) and let them paddle around.

Make sure it's not too hot. Warm/luke warm is enough.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lee2211 said:


> Ah, if they're small I just spray them with warm water.
> 
> But when they're big I fill up a big bowl (not enough to enter their breathing hole) and let them paddle around.
> 
> Make sure it's not too hot. Warm/luke warm is enough.


 
Ah right, yeah I have been spraying them with warm water. They retracted so far back I can barely see them now  Not holding out much hope for them to be honest.

The other two are out and about again tonight, they seem absolutely fine!


----------



## Lee2211

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah right, yeah I have been spraying them with warm water. They retracted so far back I can barely see them now  Not holding out much hope for them to be honest.
> 
> The other two are out and about again tonight, they seem absolutely fine!


 
Oh no! I hope they are alright xxx


----------



## sarah claire

*wanted- baby snails!*

Hi iv had an african land snail for about a month now and i love it! Want a couple of other types tigers or albinos anything really. Could anyone tell me the best place to look for breeders or does anyone have any babies themselves?? 
Excited!!  :flrt:


----------



## Lee2211

sarah claire said:


> Hi iv had an african land snail for about a month now and i love it! Want a couple of other types tigers or albinos anything really. Could anyone tell me the best place to look for breeders or does anyone have any babies themselves??
> Excited!!  :flrt:


People have them on here, or look here:

Super Snails - Home

PetSnails Forum - Home

^ these are good places where breeders are.

What breed of snail do you have already? How many do you have?
They are more sociable animals so you should have more than one ideally.

On both of the websites above someone is selling Tiger snails cheap. They're good quality and I have 4, lovely little snails. 

Good luck : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

sarah claire said:


> Hi iv had an african land snail for about a month now and i love it! Want a couple of other types tigers or albinos anything really. Could anyone tell me the best place to look for breeders or does anyone have any babies themselves??
> Excited!!  :flrt:


^^ yup, I have some baby albino retics avaliable too if you'd like some white more-uncommon snails : victory:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ^^ yup, I have some baby albino retics avaliable too if you'd like some white more-uncommon snails : victory:


Are you having trouble shifting them Ninja?

I noticed on your thread in the classifieds you have loads left.


I just bought some hypoaspis! WOOOOOOO!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Not really, just there was so many that despite having sold nearly 120 theres a lot left...


----------



## sarah claire

OOOO yeah id love some. How much do you sell them for and how do i get them? :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Not really, just there was so many that despite having sold nearly 120 theres a lot left...


Is there actually someone you haven't/aren't going to sell them to, lol.



sarah claire said:


> OOOO yeah id love some. How much do you sell them for and how do i get them? :2thumb:


He'll post 'em to ya.
I take it you don't want the Tigers then


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

sarah claire said:


> OOOO yeah id love some. How much do you sell them for and how do i get them? :2thumb:


Open to offers, something around £3 each is what I'm looking for ideally though  
Yeah, I'll post them, RMSD or 1st class.



Lee2211 said:


> Is there actually someone you haven't/aren't going to sell them to, lol.


Ha! Nope. 

Probably a good idea to go fulica - retic - tigers rather than fulica - tiger to be fair


----------



## marty.twigs

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Open to offers, something around £3 each is what I'm looking for ideally though
> Yeah, I'll post them, RMSD or 1st class.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Nope.
> 
> Probably a good idea to go fulica - retic - tigers rather than fulica - tiger to be fair



Are tiger snails the biggest snail you can get or am i thinkin of something else


----------



## Lee2211

marty.twigs said:


> Are tiger snails the biggest snail you can get or am i thinkin of something else


 
Correct they are the largest snail species we know of (7-8") and Retics coming a close second (6-7").

But, Retics are still my favorite :2thumb:

I'm annoyed with Ninja at having albinos like a day after I bought some normal ones!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Correct they are the largest snail species we know of (*8-12*") and Retics coming a close second (*6-10*").
> 
> But, Retics are still my favorite :2thumb:
> 
> I'm annoyed with Ninja at having albinos like a day after I bought some normal ones!


Corrected that for you  

My adult retics are bigger than 7" more like 9" xD 

Oh, and :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sarah claire

Ha you two are so funny! 
Id quite like both, but should probably get 1 species at a time. 
9 inch!! oh my god cant wait  how long does it take for them to get that big? My fulica has grown noticeably in a month. 
Ok cool so do i pm you with my address for you to send the albinos and il send you a check? is that how it works? wont they get bashed about in the post?


----------



## DarkCarmen

has anyone had any problems with moss?
at first I wasn't except but when I found some of it that I had bagged up had white bits in which I can only think was perhaps spores/mould or something funky looking so threw it out to be safe, I can only think this happened because it what it was in wasn't air tight.
anyone had any problems like that?
because unless I can saw the block in half as smacking against brick wall didn't work :lol2:

also I thought my cheeky fulica were up to something think they've been breeding or at least trying to I found 2 eggs on there own very random so may have more to come. I searched the rest of moss couldn't find any so to be safe but in a bag into freezer but normally with the moss I put it on compost bin.
although my dad thinks it's a bad idea, I can't see how as it's a natural material in. seems a waste to bin it what do people do with there's?


----------



## DarkCarmen

sarah claire said:


> wont they get bashed about in the post?


they'l be fine I got some albino retics of ninja in post and they came in one piece: victory:

it's the royal mail you need to be wary of as the albinos were fine as they were next day delivery but any longer than that and have had boxes dented :bash:
the snails were fine but still not the point


----------



## Pleco07

Lee2211 said:


> Correct they are the largest snail species we know of (7-8") and Retics coming a close second (6-7").


They get a bit bigger than that, my tigers are still only about 18months old and are 6.5" and still noticabely growing, Retics generally get bigger too.


----------



## sarah claire

*snail homes- need advice!*

does anyone have a recommendation for plastic boxes/tanks to keep my snails? i bought my first one from a pet shop and it was very expensive but since im expanding my snail collection i wondered if anyone had any tips. thanks x


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Corrected that for you
> 
> My adult retics are bigger than 7" more like 9" xD
> 
> Oh, and :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


What's with the tounges Ninj?



DarkCarmen said:


> they'l be fine I got some albino retics of ninja in post and they came in one piece: victory:
> 
> it's the royal mail you need to be wary of as the albinos were fine as they were next day delivery but any longer than that and have had boxes dented :bash:
> the snails were fine but still not the point


I was so furious with them once. I had a box and it had written fragile on it, she put the sticker on and THREW it across the room. I was like, "What the hell do you think you're doing? Can't you read?!"
But they arrived safe, Ninja's great really (despite being dispicably rude!).



Pleco07 said:


> They get a bit bigger than that, my tigers are still only about 18months old and are 6.5" and still noticabely growing, Retics generally get bigger too.


Sorry :blush: They were the biggest sizes I've heard CBs getting.



sarah claire said:


> does anyone have a recommendation for plastic boxes/tanks to keep my snails? i bought my first one from a pet shop and it was very expensive but since im expanding my snail collection i wondered if anyone had any tips. thanks x


I got a 130L RUB from IKEA for £10. It's great and has wheels to  You might want to get a smaller size to start with though as if you put them straight into a big box then they might not be able to find food if they're really small.


----------



## sarah claire

The tubs with the lids? do u cut holes in for air?


----------



## Lee2211

sarah claire said:


> The tubs with the lids? do u cut holes in for air?


 
I drill holes in the side of the tubs.

I do the top and the bottom to allow for good air circulation. 
I'll take a pic later to demonstrate what I mean 

I forgot to tell you all yesterday! I had to put a plaster on a snail :S
My friend brought her snails round because she was going on holiday and pointed out to me there was a dent in her snails shell. I looked at it and it looked just like a bruise on an apple, I touched it gently and it was soft and the snail jerked violently. 
The only thing I could think of doing was taking all hard things out of the tank, and putting a minuscule amount of plaster over the dent, to cushion it a bit should he fall or knock on the side of the tank. He'll be getting extra calcium to heal it, but it's on one of his whorls, not the new growth, otherwise I would have left it.

So, that's the story of the plastered snail.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

sarah claire said:


> does anyone have a recommendation for plastic boxes/tanks to keep my snails? i bought my first one from a pet shop and it was very expensive but since im expanding my snail collection i wondered if anyone had any tips. thanks x


Well, I have 50 & 64L Really useful boxes, with air holes drilled in them, they work great. 



Lee2211 said:


> What's with the tounges Ninj?
> I was so furious with them once. I had a box and it had written fragile on it, she put the sticker on and THREW it across the room. I was like, "What the hell do you think you're doing? Can't you read?!"
> *But they arrived safe, Ninja's great really (despite being dispicably rude!)*.
> 
> Sorry :blush: They were the biggest sizes I've heard CBs getting.


Lol that's fair enough. 
Because I got albinos and now you cant get any  
And yeaaahh, they do that with mine, I don't even bother putting fragile on them anymore, and just pack them carefully. fragile sometimes means treat with extreme violence in some post offices... 

Me!? Rude?! Never!


Well, usually. :whistling2:



sarah claire said:


> Ha you two are so funny!
> Id quite like both, but should probably get 1 species at a time.
> 9 inch!! oh my god cant wait  how long does it take for them to get that big? My fulica has grown noticeably in a month.
> Ok cool so do i pm you with my address for you to send the albinos and il send you a check? is that how it works? wont they get bashed about in the post?


*s******s* :whistling2:

A year maybe? Depends on a lot of things really, but I would expect most to be breeding/adult size by a year old. 
They'll be fine in the post, PM'd you


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Well, I have 50 & 64L Really useful boxes, with air holes drilled in them, they work great.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's fair enough.
> Because I got albinos and now you cant get any
> And yeaaahh, they do that with mine, I don't even bother putting fragile on them anymore, and just pack them carefully. fragile sometimes means treat with extreme violence in some post offices...
> 
> *Me!? Rude?! Never!*
> 
> 
> Well, usually. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> **s******s** :whistling2:
> 
> A year maybe? Depends on a lot of things really, but I would expect most to be breeding/adult size by a year old.
> They'll be fine in the post, PM'd you


 
Ehem. You contradicted yourself there a bit ...

Yes, because you have albinos after I got normals! That's just plain rude. You should send me two for free, for all the trouble I went through.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lee2211 said:


> Ehem. You contradicted yourself there a bit ...
> 
> Yes, because you have albinos after I got normals! That's just plain rude. You should send me two for free, for all the trouble I went through.


Ah... right... _that _kind of rude... Yeah you win that one :lol2:

Yep, I did  

Tell you what, I'll PM you about that xD


----------



## Lee2211

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ah... right... _that _kind of rude... Yeah you win that one :lol2:
> 
> Yep, I did
> 
> Tell you what, I'll PM you about that xD


Really sorry, I was only joking.
I don't have any money.

Soorrrryyy Ninja :flrt:


----------



## Pleco07

New Snail Forum...World Of Snails - Index ...only opened yesterday so its a bit bare at the moment but im sure we can fill it all up :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Cool. 

Seen these? What'dya recon their from? 

CRAFT SHELL.. LAND SNAIL SHELLS SET OF 3 on eBay (end time 24-Aug-10 18:08:20 BST)
CRAFT SHELL.. SEA SHELL.. JAPANESE LAND SNAIL SHELL on eBay (end time 24-Aug-10 17:59:32 BST)
Pair Baby Jumbo Land Snail Shell. on eBay (end time 13-Sep-10 18:27:41 BST)


----------



## amylls

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Cool.
> 
> Seen these? What'dya recon their from?
> 
> CRAFT SHELL.. LAND SNAIL SHELLS SET OF 3 on eBay (end time 24-Aug-10 18:08:20 BST)
> CRAFT SHELL.. SEA SHELL.. JAPANESE LAND SNAIL SHELL on eBay (end time 24-Aug-10 17:59:32 BST)
> Pair Baby Jumbo Land Snail Shell. on eBay (end time 13-Sep-10 18:27:41 BST)


Are you not the snail expert?? 
I know very little about snails but that middle one (the japanese one) is very pretty,and a decent size so would be nice to have if anyone does know what they are. Maybe send a message to the seller they might know.


----------



## Purple-Star

Omg what a thread!. 
im getting my snails soon (Achatina Fulica).
i was wondering. would it matter if you had normal and albino snails together?

or is this a big no no...? 

im going to go back and look threw all thses posts.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Purple-Star said:


> Omg what a thread!.
> im getting my snails soon (Achatina Fulica).
> i was wondering. would it matter if you had normal and albino snails together?
> 
> or is this a big no no...?
> 
> im going to go back and look threw all thses posts.


Nope, same species, exactly the same snails, just different color skin


----------



## Purple-Star

so Albino reticulata & Achatina Fulica can be kept together?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Purple-Star said:


> so Albino reticulata & Achatina Fulica can be kept together?


I'm going to say no, as I wouldn't, as their not the same species. And they need slightly different set ups really.


----------



## Purple-Star

ive asked in on a different forum too as im trying to get as much info as poss. and they said as long as i do a set up for the Albino reticulata then there shouldnt be a problem.

i might keep lookin around on info as i do want to keep them together. but i dont wanna cause harm to ether or.. so yah.. hmmmmm


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Purple-Star said:


> ive asked in on a different forum too as im trying to get as much info as poss. and they said as long as i do a set up for the Albino reticulata then there shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> i might keep lookin around on info as i do want to keep them together. but i dont wanna cause harm to ether or.. so yah.. hmmmmm


Why keep them together? It's easier to keep them separate and imo 100x better for both snails. I look at it the same as cohabiting any animal. 

And at the end of the day, retics need more moisture and heat that fulica, and will get much bigger. It'd be easier to seperate them in the long run I recon, and wouldn't cost much more, a 50L RUB isn't a lot lol. 

Can I ask, where did you find the albino retics? Only... as far as I know, I'm the only one with any young/small ones at the moment, at least as far as I've seen :lol2: 
Could do with some new blood for my breeders too, so if their not mine, I'd like a couple :whistling2: lol


----------



## Purple-Star

i see your point.
there was some on ebay. 

Albino reticulata land snail x5 Limited time listing! on eBay (end time 24-Aug-10 22:33:52 BST)


----------



## sarah claire

Ninja arent they your photos of albinos that are on ebay??? Not being sold by you? x


----------



## Purple-Star

LOL. that would be funny if they are.  as i messages a few days ago. saying im waiting on a tank and such. lol


----------



## cazzywoo

I thought you ARE lord lumpy on ebay ninj??


----------



## Purple-Star

ok my new question.

after asking if Albino reticulata & Achatina Fulica can be kept together. 

Would these hybrids be alright with Achatina Fulica as they sound like the same species?









Bristol Inverts - Shop - Achatina fulica[hybrid]


----------



## snail1992

Hi everyone a new snail frum opned yesterday its cool World Of Snails - Index


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Purple-Star said:


> i see your point.
> there was some on ebay.
> 
> Albino reticulata land snail x5 Limited time listing! on eBay (end time 24-Aug-10 22:33:52 BST)





sarah claire said:


> Ninja arent they your photos of albinos that are on ebay??? Not being sold by you? x





Purple-Star said:


> LOL. that would be funny if they are.  as i messages a few days ago. saying im waiting on a tank and such. lol





cazzywoo said:


> I thought you ARE lord lumpy on ebay ninj??



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

*ahem* 

Yup, that's me, those are mine xD 



snail1992 said:


> Hi everyone a new snail frum opned yesterday its cool World Of Snails - Index


We got it already  



Purple-Star said:


> ok my new question.
> 
> after asking if Albino reticulata & Achatina Fulica can be kept together.
> 
> Would these hybrids be alright with Achatina Fulica as they sound like the same species?
> %20main.png]image
> 
> Bristol Inverts - Shop - Achatina fulica[hybrid]


Those are Achatina fulica, basically the only difference between them and any other is they have white skin. The info says they have been crossed with f. v. hameli, not sure about the increased vitality it states, but otherwiese, their just A. fulica. 

Of course, if you want some white shelled A. fulica for far less than their rather high prices, or some A. fulica v. hameli, see me  lol.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Anyone know of any normal retics for sale anywhere??


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Bristol inverts have some 

http://www.bristolinverts.co.uk/shop_product.html?species=Achatina_reticulata


----------



## Brett

hey snail people just to let you know ive got about 800 baby gals and more eggs just been layed i think its time i started freezing the eggs dont you ?


----------



## benjo

hey all, just a quick question, at what shell length should my GAL's be breeding? i have 17 in a large mesh topped storage box with about 5-7 inches of substrate, cuttle fish always there, and fresh veg / spraying daily. these are heated with a heat mat but to only about 25 oc, so far they spend all the time under the substrate and only appear at night/when i spray them... they used to always be out.

note: there about 3inches shell length


----------



## Brett

benjo said:


> hey all, just a quick question, at what shell length should my GAL's be breeding? i have 17 in a large mesh topped storage box with about 5-7 inches of substrate, cuttle fish always there, and fresh veg / spraying daily. these are heated with a heat mat but to only about 25 oc, so far they spend all the time under the substrate and only appear at night/when i spray them... they used to always be out.
> 
> note: there about 3inches shell length


 mine are about 3 inch in shell length and are breeding like mad :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> hey snail people just to let you know ive got about 800 baby gals and more eggs just been layed i think its time i started freezing the eggs dont you ?


Unless you sell in bulk as live food xD 



benjo said:


> hey all, just a quick question, at what shell length should my GAL's be breeding? i have 17 in a large mesh topped storage box with about 5-7 inches of substrate, cuttle fish always there, and fresh veg / spraying daily. these are heated with a heat mat but to only about 25 oc, so far they spend all the time under the substrate and only appear at night/when i spray them... they used to always be out.
> 
> note: there about 3inches shell length


Give em a chance, mine didn't start till they hit about 4 inches long, but I'd expect eggs soon if I were you. 
Though if their overcrowded they probably wont lay too (not saying they are, but it's something to consider) 

Been cleaning out the tanks and tubs, and I've found another 2 clutches xD 2 of them are vivid yellow, which is strange lol. Another hameli - hameli clutch (hopefully rodatzi babies) and a clutch from Dusk's famed F2's :mf_dribble: lol.


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Unless you sell in bulk as live food xD
> 
> 
> 
> Give em a chance, mine didn't start till they hit about 4 inches long, but I'd expect eggs soon if I were you.
> Though if their overcrowded they probably wont lay too (not saying they are, but it's something to consider)
> 
> Been cleaning out the tanks and tubs, and I've found another 2 clutches xD 2 of them are vivid yellow, which is strange lol. Another hameli - hameli clutch (hopefully rodatzi babies) and a clutch from Dusk's famed F2's :mf_dribble: lol.


 yeh i am giving some to my friend as live food got all the babys in 2 seperater tubs hes having 1 of the tubs for his terapins but gotta admit they are the most boring animal i have ever had but there sumit about em :lol2: dunno what but there awsome haha did crack 1 of my smaller ones shell by accident about 3 weeks ago tho he has a finger shaped crack now but is eating fine and everything so i think hes ok :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

snaily peoples  can't remember the last time i posted on here :blush:

anywho, the beasties are fine at the moment they had a bath last night and got a bit of veg oil on there shells as they're looking scuffed at the moment. Tabitha has finally caught up with Henrys size, there both about 2-3" long now.
i'm getting six more fulica tomorrow off Lee and if im lucky and win the pic competition i'll get five albino jades :mf_dribble:

which brings me to my questions 
obviously the new 6 will be quarantined away from my current 2, but how long before i can introduce them all to each other? oh and name suggestions at the moment we have Bert, Ernie, Florence and Winston. two more names, either sex 

and what on earth is an albino jade? and can they live happily with my fulica?


----------



## selina20

Im new as of today to the world of snails. Can someone help me in what i need to provide my snail with. Its a Gal of some sort thats twice as large as a normal snail.


----------



## cloggers

selina20 said:


> Im new as of today to the world of snails. Can someone help me in what i need to provide my snail with. Its a Gal of some sort thats twice as large as a normal snail.


ermm new myself really, most are happy at room temp in summer, mine are sat on a viv and have a heatmat for very cold days, i keep it about 26-28 degrees.
you've got tarantulas right?, so he'll happy on their coir bark or eco earth stuff if you have it. and plenty of fruit and veg, most like cucumbers lettuce, tomatos, seeds stuff like that. and they need cuttlefish bones for calcium. oh and they like it moist, at the moment mine get sprayed once a day sometimes more 
thats about the limit of my knowledge : victory:


----------



## selina20

cloggers said:


> ermm new myself really, most are happy at room temp in summer, mine are sat on a viv and have a heatmat for very cold days, i keep it about 26-28 degrees.
> you've got tarantulas right?, so he'll happy on their coir bark or eco earth stuff if you have it. and plenty of fruit and veg, most like cucumbers lettuce, tomatos, seeds stuff like that. and they need cuttlefish bones for calcium. oh and they like it moist, at the moment mine get sprayed once a day sometimes more
> thats about the limit of my knowledge : victory:


Thats more knowledge than i have lmao.

Will put him in the spider room where the room is heated. Always have plenty of eco earth for the spiders and plenty of veg cos of the skunk lol.


----------



## cloggers

selina20 said:


> Thats more knowledge than i have lmao.
> 
> Will put him in the spider room where the room is heated. Always have plenty of eco earth for the spiders and plenty of veg cos of the skunk lol.


you'll learn as you go : victory:
and you won't stop at one, i got two a month ago and six more coming tomorro :lol2:


----------



## selina20

cloggers said:


> you'll learn as you go : victory:
> and you won't stop at one, i got two a month ago and six more coming tomorro :lol2:


Lol dont think i will have the room. Have 47 tarantulas, 20 mantids with 2 ooths still to hatch, snakes, aphs and a skunk lol


----------



## cloggers

selina20 said:


> Lol dont think i will have the room. Have 47 tarantulas, 20 mantids with 2 ooths still to hatch, snakes, aphs and a skunk lol


:gasp: thats a lot of spiders, think i'll stick with my snakes :lol2:


----------



## selina20

cloggers said:


> :gasp: thats a lot of spiders, think i'll stick with my snakes :lol2:


Lol they are cute. Sold a lot of the snakes now and had one die today from a stroke so really lost the heart for them. Cant bear the heartache


----------



## cloggers

selina20 said:


> Lol they are cute. Sold a lot of the snakes now and had one die today from a stroke so really lost the heart for them. Cant bear the heartache


aww the poor thing bless it
they can provoke some tears cant they


----------



## selina20

cloggers said:


> aww the poor thing bless it
> they can provoke some tears cant they


Yea i lost it when my royal died last year. She was my baby and losing her just ruined the hobby for me


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Selina if you could whack up a pic, ill probably be able tell you what sp it is and sort you some care info...


----------



## selina20

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Selina if you could whack up a pic, ill probably be able tell you what sp it is and sort you some care info...


My cameras dead atm but hes got a brown shell with darker brown stripes on and a brown body lol.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol, that could be any one of a hundred snails though  
I would guess a fulica though, just bs their easiest to get lol.


----------



## selina20

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol, that could be any one of a hundred snails though
> I would guess a fulica though, just bs their easiest to get lol.


Hes a Gary snail thats all it said on the tub lol


----------



## Brett

evening :no1:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

selina20 said:


> Hes a Gary snail thats all it said on the tub lol


Lmao, Garrrrrryyyeee :lol2: 
Well, other than what cloggers said, warm tub, coir being best substrate, and lots of veggies, anything else depends on the sp, temp wise at least : victory:



Brett said:


> evening :no1:


Evening : victory:


----------



## Purple-Star

Morning


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Morning xD


----------



## Brett

morning : victory:


----------



## Purple-Star

Look who came this moring


----------



## neville

*Raising baby snails*

My two adult snails (achatina fulica) have breed very successfully. & I've raised about 50 babies.
this was in January & as they got big enough most have gone off to new homes. However some just didn't grow. I think they got overcrowded & out competed by all their siblings. As some left and I got more space the others started to grow as well but one just hasn't grown & it's still really tiny. I'll post a pic' later. I think of it as the runt of the litter.
Has anyone come across this before . will it ever grow. :whistling2:


----------



## carlyandbabies

I got my new baby albinos this morning yahhhhh  They are lovely!


----------



## Brett

Purple-Star said:


> Look who came this moring
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


 very nice indeed


----------



## Purple-Star

thank you!!!!

im waiting on albion babies too


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

neville said:


> My two adult snails (achatina fulica) have breed very successfully. & I've raised about 50 babies.
> this was in January & as they got big enough most have gone off to new homes. However some just didn't grow. I think they got overcrowded & out competed by all their siblings. As some left and I got more space the others started to grow as well but one just hasn't grown & it's still really tiny. I'll post a pic' later. I think of it as the runt of the litter.
> Has anyone come across this before . will it ever grow. :whistling2:


Yeah it happens sadly, a few runty ones who usually don't survuve very long for no reason : victory:


----------



## Dougieowner

Do you need heat mats for Giant African Land snails? Are they really needed or can I get away without one?

I know this is weird, but could I put a weat bag warming thing at the side of the cage for a few hours everyday and that would be ok? 

How big does their tank need to be?


----------



## Brett

Dougieowner said:


> Do you need heat mats for Giant African Land snails? Are they really needed or can I get away without one?
> 
> I know this is weird, but could I put a weat bag warming thing at the side of the cage for a few hours everyday and that would be ok?
> 
> How big does their tank need to be?


 they will need one in the colder months but in the summer they should be fine without one mine are ok all year round because my room is really warm


----------



## Brett

does no body come on here now :lol2:


----------



## Purple-Star

me ish  im new i keep a low proflie


----------



## Pleco07

Brett said:


> does no body come on here now :lol2:


New snail forum World Of Snails - Index :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

selina20 said:


> Im new as of today to the world of snails. Can someone help me in what i need to provide my snail with. Its a Gal of some sort thats twice as large as a normal snail.


:welcome: I think I saw you at the Cosely BTS. 



Dougieowner said:


> Do you need heat mats for Giant African Land snails? Are they really needed or can I get away without one?
> 
> I know this is weird, but could I put a weat bag warming thing at the side of the cage for a few hours everyday and that would be ok?
> 
> How big does their tank need to be?


Bigger is better obviously, but I believe the accepted wisdom is 45x30x30 cm for two A.fulica (someone correct me of I'm wrong)

Heat wise, you'll need a heat mat if you live in a cold house/keep snails in a cold room, but generally, if you live in a centrally heat house they'll be ok.


----------



## cloggers

Pleco07 said:


> New snail forum World Of Snails - Index :whistling2:


yeah we're all there :lol2:
pretty good, just needs more people : victory:


----------



## sarah claire

I come on here, im pretty new too. :whip:
didnt mean to put the whip on but made me laugh so il leave it! 
xxx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Been out all day xD 



Dougieowner said:


> Do you need heat mats for Giant African Land snails? Are they really needed or can I get away without one?
> 
> I know this is weird, but could I put a weat bag warming thing at the side of the cage for a few hours everyday and that would be ok?
> 
> How big does their tank need to be?


Depends how warm your place is, and the species you want to keep : victory:

Check the temperatures, if their bottoming out in the 20's and 24+ during the day, you'll be fine without for *some* species. In the winter especially, not having dedicated heating can become a problem. 

Tigers, margies, retics, and many others *need *heating though. Fulica are fine without if you can get the above temps. 

No idea what the wheat bag is tbh, but I'd say no for the above reasoning..

I use a 50L RUB for any more than 1 adult giant, and up to about 5 or 6, depending. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Brett

evening people


----------



## sarah claire

Hiya! : victory:


----------



## amylls

Hey!!


----------



## Brett

eny snail people on ?


----------



## Pleco07

Brett said:


> eny snail people on ?


.......I am


----------



## cazzywoo

And me, but not for long.........!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But... I've been drinking this evening... just got in not long ago.. so snail talk may be a little beyond me... *hick* xD


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> But... I've been drinking this evening... just got in not long ago.. so snail talk may be a little beyond me... *hick* xD


 tut drinking :Na_Na_Na_Na: my snails have laid about another 800 eggs :lol2: already got about 800+ babys but ive got a friends with terrapins so its all good :lol2:


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> tut drinking :Na_Na_Na_Na: my snails have laid about another 800 eggs :lol2: already got about 800+ babys but ive got a friends with terrapins so its all good :lol2:


OMG. think my fuli's have laid again as 1 was buried yesterday. must look later when feeding:whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pffffft xD 

Yeah I got a couple hundred eggs, though not normal fulica's  

Right, about to go feed them all... back in a bit.


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Pffffft xD
> 
> Yeah I got a couple hundred eggs, though not normal fulica's
> 
> Right, about to go feed them all... back in a bit.


what sort? might be interested due to still having an empty tank and a 50litre rub type box :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Pffffft xD
> 
> Yeah I got a couple hundred eggs, though not normal fulica's
> 
> Right, about to go feed them all... back in a bit.


 ok :lol2: just wondering never looked but can they eat apple ?


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> ok :lol2: just wondering never looked but can they eat apple ?


my lot eat it, and pear


----------



## Brett

echogecko said:


> my lot eat it, and pear


 sweet brb going to get some apple :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brett

leave the pips n stuff in ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> what sort? might be interested due to still having an empty tank and a 50litre rub type box :2thumb:


A couple of sorts xD 
Rodatzi's from a hameli pair... babies have hatched, plus more eggs now xD 

And if you go back a few pages (loads lol) Dusk was here, she's working on a stable jadatzi line, and I have some of the second generation babies from that... they laid their first clutch not long ago, waiting on hatchlings, could be absolutely anything from normals to jadatzis xD



Brett said:


> ok :lol2: just wondering never looked but can they eat apple ?


Mine don't, but they can, wont hurt em.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> leave the pips n stuff in ?


Yeah, they'll eat that too, or the pips will grow and then they'll eat the shoots. Either way, more food


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah, they'll eat that too, or the pips will grow and then they'll eat the shoots. Either way, more food


 haha cheers so it wont harm them ? how come yours dont eat them ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> haha cheers so it wont harm them ? how come yours dont eat them ?


Nope, no harm... no idea, just not fans of it I guess :lol2:


----------



## echogecko

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> A couple of sorts xD
> Rodatzi's from a hameli pair... babies have hatched, plus more eggs now xD
> 
> And if you go back a few pages (loads lol) Dusk was here, she's working on a stable jadatzi line, and I have some of the second generation babies from that... they laid their first clutch not long ago, waiting on hatchlings, could be absolutely anything from normals to jadatzis xD
> 
> cool, got a couple of rodatzi's earlier this year and had one from last year but last years is not growing much (still bout the size of a 5p) and this years are growing like weeds :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't, but they can, wont hurt em.





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah, they'll eat that too, or the pips will grow and then they'll eat the shoots. Either way, more food


i always take the core out cos heard the pips contain arsenic or something???


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hmmmmm... Never heard that one. Would think they'd be fine... they can and do eat the shoots when they sprout though.


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hmmmmm... Never heard that one. Would think they'd be fine... they can and do eat the shoots when they sprout though.


 looking on care sheets and it says they can eat them so doubt the will be eny problems with them or the care sheet wuld have said


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah probably...

Just looked, they contain tiny tiny tiny amounts of carcinogenic acids, so eating enough could be bad, but it would take a lot of them to do any harm at all.


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah probably...
> 
> Just looked, they contain tiny tiny tiny amounts of carcinogenic acids, so eating enough could be bad, but it would take a lot of them to do any harm at all.


 is that just in the pips or in the whole apple ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> is that just in the pips or in the whole apple ?


Just the pips. But I eat them. It's not enough to do any harm to anything... unless you/the snail ate them by the handful.


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Just the pips. But I eat them. It's not enough to do any harm to anything... unless you/the snail ate them by the handful.


 oh ok yeh i eat the pips aswell lol


----------



## echogecko

Brett said:


> is that just in the pips or in the whole apple ?


just the pips but i think its more if they are open or crushed.
only knew about it cos read somewhere that rabbits aren't to have the pips for that reason


----------



## Brett

cant beileve how fast the babys move 400 roughly in each tub put some apple in and bam in seconds cant see the apple :lol2:


----------



## Brett

fed me snails some apple and to be honest dont think they approved much :lol2: the had a litle try then just left it :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07

Brett said:


> fed me snails some apple and to be honest dont think they approved much :lol2: the had a litle try then just left it :lol2:


None of my snails have liked it much, had a nibble then just left it. The worms eat any left overs tho.


----------



## tarantulamatt

god people i want some snails again now,

i used to keep 7 normal and 2 albino _Achatina fulica _

_but i got rid off them because the eggs and i couldnt handle the feeding off 7 5-6inch snails they eat a load LOL _

_but i would defo get different types now, because i got them before i knew there were so many types_

_i thinking off getting a couple baby Achatina achatina and watching they grow into monsters :mf_dribble:_


----------



## Brett

Pleco07 said:


> None of my snails have liked it much, had a nibble then just left it. The worms eat any left overs tho.


 you have worms in your soil ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> you have worms in your soil ?


Worms work great in soil, they aerate it, and clear up mess. Big, deep tanks with lots of sub is a good idea if you go the worm route too. 

Matt, A. Achatina are a brilliant snail to keep, though when their young, they are very fragile I've found. Prone to retraction and illness if your not careful, and they like it hot... 30*C. They'll eat loads too though xD 

If you like them though, go for it, they're great! : victory:


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Worms work great in soil, they aerate it, and clear up mess. Big, deep tanks with lots of sub is a good idea if you go the worm route too.
> 
> Matt, A. Achatina are a brilliant snail to keep, though when their young, they are very fragile I've found. Prone to retraction and illness if your not careful, and they like it hot... 30*C. They'll eat loads too though xD
> 
> If you like them though, go for it, they're great! : victory:


 oh cool what sort of worms ?


----------



## Purple-Star

update


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> oh cool what sort of worms ?


Tiger worms : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

Im still fairly new to adding worms but im noticing the difference already. Woodlice are good little things to have but they only go about 2" down and my substrate is 9" deep.


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Tiger worms : victory:


 ok cheers m8 were can i get some from ?


----------



## tarantulamatt

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Worms work great in soil, they aerate it, and clear up mess. Big, deep tanks with lots of sub is a good idea if you go the worm route too.
> 
> Matt, A. Achatina are a brilliant snail to keep, though when their young, they are very fragile I've found. Prone to retraction and illness if your not careful, and they like it hot... 30*C. They'll eat loads too though xD
> 
> If you like them though, go for it, they're great! : victory:


wow they do like it hot lol yeah food isnt a prob now because a grow alot of veg so im good,

i will probs look out for juvies then

thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Brett said:


> ok cheers m8 were can i get some from ?


Ebay



tarantulamatt said:


> wow they do like it hot lol yeah food isnt a prob now because a grow alot of veg so im good,
> 
> i will probs look out for juvies then
> 
> thanks alot :2thumb:


No problem, there was someone on here not too long ago that I know of that had loads of babies, stixandsnails I think. I've had a few off her, and they've been perfect. They should have grown up a bit by now lol.


----------



## Daisyy

Hey guys! What do I do with snail eggs, do they hatch on their own?


----------



## Purple-Star

my albinos came. 

























yay


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Daisyy said:


> Hey guys! What do I do with snail eggs, do they hatch on their own?


Yeah they will do, just keep em warm


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Found another 3 clutches tonight xD


----------



## reptiles_4_life

hi all desperately looking for retics that are adult size will pay good money


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> hi all desperately looking for anything albino thats adult size will pay good money


Yellow shelled counts as albino 

Achatina fulica f. rodatzi? 

Thread in classifieds  Virtually adult sized now, just a little bit more growing to do. Others the same size as them have started laying already : victory:


----------



## reptiles_4_life

*new site*

hi all for all your snail needs please visit this fantastic new forum :

World Of Snails - Index

membership is free join the fun now!:welcome:


----------



## Lee2211

Hi everybody, sorry to be a bit absent lately.

I don't really come on here anymore as despite all you great people the forum itself if really getting on my nerves and I don't plan to come on here anymore.
Those of you who know me relatively well know I hang around other forums so you'll see me on there.

If you want to talk to me try on there if not send me a PM on here (I still get email updates) and I'll give you my email address to contact me further.


----------



## snail1992

Yes www.worldofsnails.com good forum for all new snail keepers  join up also you get 5 free tiger snails for reccomending 20 people


----------



## sarah claire

Sukie has a new friend, Sammy! Sammy is on the left. 
And my 2 new baby tigers are so cute!  
just waiting for my albinos now from ninja!!

i have no idea whether these pics will appear, iv spent last half hour working out how to put pics on and i still dont think this is the way!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

sarah claire said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ture109575-sukies-new-friend-sammy-sukie.htmlimagehttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e-picture109574-awwwww-not-got-names-yet.htmlimage
> 
> Sukie has a new friend, Sammy! Sammy is on the left.
> And my 2 new baby tigers are so cute!
> just waiting for my albinos now from ninja!!
> 
> i have no idea whether these pics will appear, iv spent last half hour working out how to put pics on and i still dont think this is the way!


it worked  

I'll be posting them soon, just waiting for money to clear from paypal so I can get it done. Hopefully wed. Was intending to go in today, but I've had to rearrange the rep room, and I wont make it before it closes.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay new snails today  :flrt: Thanks Adam xx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay new snails today  :flrt: Thanks Adam xx


No problemo  x


----------



## reptiles_4_life

*ninja!*

just bought some snailys o you  ninja "slice" lol


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> just bought some snailys o you  ninja "slice" lol


Did you? How'd you manage that, without me noticing? xD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just joined that forum... maybe someone will join who is selling albino tigers :whistling2:


----------



## reptiles_4_life

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Did you? How'd you manage that, without me noticing? xD



:rotfl:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> :rotfl:


Seriously!! :devil:
:lol2:

Unless your hailthesnails?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just joined that forum... maybe someone will join who is selling albino tigers :whistling2:


One can hope, but I doubt it. 

Try polyped. If anyones going to have them, he will.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Seriously!! :devil:
> :lol2:
> 
> Unless your hailthesnails?


yes you have revealed my secret identity lol:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> yes you have revealed my secret identity lol:2thumb:


Lol : victory:

Didn't realise you had quite a few sp, whatcha got? :2thumb:

Oh, the hameli have already made about 4 clutches, so they'll probably have some more by the end of the year.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Lol : victory:
> 
> Didn't realise you had quite a few sp, whatcha got? :2thumb:
> 
> Oh, the hameli have already made about 4 clutches, so they'll probably have some more by the end of the year.


 pretty much everything and lots of albinos yes including tigers
lots of adult ireldi (white chocolates lol)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Cool. You know what I'm gunna say next right? PICS!!!  I'm just sticking with the tigers and margies, plus a couple of special fulica genetics and a couple of immacs for the time being, until other things are sorted out. 

Have intention of building up again though at a later date. get some rarer ones - margie variants, limis & megas especially.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

PICS NOW PLEASE :lol2:

I'm on 'z list... oh yes :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

'z list? lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have no idea... just got a bit excited there :lol2:

Its all this neurofen I've been taking :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lol, phail


----------



## adw

Hello all I have just purchased a couple of Gals from a local shop and was just wondering what species they are, they were sold as "tiger" gals tho im pretty sure they are just normal _A. fulica_ with a nice pattern lol, but before i put them in with my other _A. fulica_ i thought i'd better check lol. 




























Thanks 

Adam


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

adw said:


> Hello all I have just purchased a couple of Gals from a local shop and was just wondering what species they are, they were sold as "tiger" gals tho im pretty sure they are just normal _A. fulica_ with a nice pattern lol, but before i put them in with my other _A. fulica_ i thought i'd better check lol.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Adam


Hey, They look too dark in the shell to be Tigers, I'd say fulica too. 
Price tag usually gives them away tbh. If you look at the back end of the snails body, Tigers have a V shape on the skin on the top of the tail end, (if that makes sense?) if it has that it's quite possibly a tiger, (or a Arachatina sp) if not its probably a fulica.


----------



## adw

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hey, They look too dark in the shell to be Tigers, I'd say fulica too.
> Price tag usually gives them away tbh. If you look at the back end of the snails body, Tigers have a V shape on the skin on the top of the tail end, (if that makes sense?) if it has that it's quite possibly a tiger, (or a Arachatina sp) if not its probably a fulica.


hey thanks for the advice i cant see a V shape so guess we are right in guessing fulica  they were dirt cheap and have a nice pattern so im happy anyway :2thumb: lol but out of interest how much do Achatina achatina usually sell for?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah cheap = fulica xD 

It varies a lot depending on time of year, February time it was £20+ for a adult, £10 each for young really. Drops around mid summer, recently healthy young ones are about £5 each.


----------



## adw

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## carlyandbabies

Is anyone else having problems getting onto 'worldofsnails' I have not been aable to get on there the last couple of days :hmm:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

carlyandbabies said:


> Is anyone else having problems getting onto 'worldofsnails' I have not been aable to get on there the last couple of days :hmm:


Yup... :whip:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

How old are the people on that world of snails site? I feel like i'm too old to be there and i'm only 20 :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How old are the people on that world of snails site? I feel like i'm too old to be there and i'm only 20 :whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: Is it back up now? 

I'm 18 : victory:


----------



## Pleco07

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How old are the people on that world of snails site? I feel like i'm too old to be there and i'm only 20 :whistling2::lol2:


Im 24


----------



## carlyandbabies

Im 26, Im an oldie :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

i'm 15 but mature for my age :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

cloggers said:


> i'm 15 but mature for my age :whistling2:


Thats what they all say :whistling2:


----------



## Soulwax

My wonderful girlfriend recently bought me some tiny baby GALS. I'd never really thought of keeping snails before. But they are awesome! I love them!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Soulwax said:


> My wonderful girlfriend recently bought me some tiny baby GALS. I'd never really thought of keeping snails before. But they are awesome! I love them!


Whoo! 

Great aren't they?  lol.

Go her :lol2:


----------



## reptiles_4_life

16 lool


----------



## Mikaela

I'm 20 and 40/4's!:gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> 16 lool



:hmm:


----------



## reptiles_4_life

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :hmm:


what you mean?


----------



## JaMMiT

What should i do to stop the snails sliming up the side of the cage.
Thanks
James :gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> what you mean?


Your messages on WOS/here are confusing to say the least... 

Are you Melanie? lol. 



JaMMiT said:


> What should i do to stop the snails sliming up the side of the cage.
> Thanks
> James :gasp:


Why would you try to? I don't know of any way to do it.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

my wife is melanie my son is james
melanie is hailthesnails
me& my son are snailmad/reptiles-4-life

i know just a bit confusing lol:2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

JaMMiT said:


> What should i do to stop the snails sliming up the side of the cage.
> Thanks
> James :gasp:


is natural they're suppose to do that :hmm:


----------



## cloggers

reptiles_4_life said:


> my wife is melanie my son is james
> melanie is hailthesnails
> me& my son are snailmad/reptiles-4-life
> 
> i know just a bit confusing lol:2thumb:


just a little bit :gasp:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

cloggers said:


> is natural they're suppose to do that :hmm:



I hope so, mine seem to spend half their lives upsidedown. 

I've not actually posted anything on WoS yet, but for the record, I'm 23 :2thumb:


----------



## adw

hey all, just a quick question  one of my snails seems to have gone into hibernation, iv placed it in a warmer area and gave it a couple of warm baths to try and wake it up but still have no sign of movement. so was just wondering how long it takes to wake them up?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> my wife is melanie my son is james
> melanie is hailthesnails
> me& my son are snailmad/reptiles-4-life
> 
> i know just a bit confusing lol:2thumb:


Just a little lol. 
I got thoroughly lost between the different writing styles in the messages on WoS and everyone seeming to know what everyone else was doing lol.



adw said:


> hey all, just a quick question  one of my snails seems to have gone into hibernation, iv placed it in a warmer area and gave it a couple of warm baths to try and wake it up but still have no sign of movement. so was just wondering how long it takes to wake them up?


hm... 
Aestavation can last a hour or a week, it depends on condtions and things really... 
Warmer housing & warm bath like you've done should sort it overnight though I'd think, unless theres a underlying problem. : victory:


----------



## adw

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> hm...
> Aestavation can last a hour or a week, it depends on condtions and things really...
> Warmer housing & warm bath like you've done should sort it overnight though I'd think, unless theres a underlying problem. : victory:


well the little guy finally came out his shell lol dunno why this one went into "Aestavation"... non of his tank mates have done :hmm:but he seems happy now munching on an apple lol
Well gotta say iv got into keeping snails more than i thought i would!!! really wanna get some tigers next if anyone has any available please give me a pm : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

adw said:


> well the little guy finally came out his shell lol dunno why this one went into "Aestavation"... non of his tank mates have done :hmm:but he seems happy now munching on an apple lol
> Well gotta say iv got into keeping snails more than i thought i would!!! really wanna get some tigers next if anyone has any available please give me a pm : victory:


Yeah it happens, sometimes they just decide to hide away for a while. 

Tigers? Could probably hook you up with someone who has some yeah. 
You got their care info though? Their a tricky one care wise, hot (30ish) and very very humid, their a bit more sensitive than most others I've found. : victory:


----------



## adw

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah it happens, sometimes they just decide to hide away for a while.
> 
> Tigers? Could probably hook you up with someone who has some yeah.
> You got their care info though? Their a tricky one care wise, hot (30ish) and very very humid, their a bit more sensitive than most others I've found. : victory:


hey been looking up the care for them on here and on the petsnails website and can easily provide them with the temp and humidity requirements etc and gotta say im so impressed with the size of them :gasp: lol so if you can get me into contact with a reliable source that would be great : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

adw said:


> hey been looking up the care for them on here and on the petsnails website and can easily provide them with the temp and humidity requirements etc and gotta say im so impressed with the size of them :gasp: lol so if you can get me into contact with a reliable source that would be great : victory:


Cool, no problem - worldofsnails.com (forum) if you sign up on there, lemme know who you are xD and I'll link you to the guy who has a loads at a great price


----------



## adw

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Cool, no problem - worldofsnails.com (forum) if you sign up on there, lemme know who you are xD and I'll link you to the guy who has a loads at a great price


just signed up and sent ya a pm on there  so suppose i can answer jazzy b bunny lol im 23


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

wos is down again... looks like someone forgot to pay their web host fee's :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> wos is down again... looks like someone forgot to pay their web host fee's :whistling2:


I was on it about a hour ago xD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

says webhost error now :whistling2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah I saw lol, epic phail on them xD


----------



## reptiles_4_life

looks like someone needs ..........COMPUTERMAN!..... to repair wos lol


----------



## cloggers

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> wos is down again... looks like someone forgot to pay their web host fee's :whistling2:


back up now : victory:


----------



## adw

just missed out on 4 tiger snails very close to me so am gutted  oh well still looking for some if anyone has any for sale :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Messaged you on WoS  

Aye, I think I brought those ones didn't I? xD


----------



## adw

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Messaged you on WoS
> 
> Aye, I think I brought those ones didn't I? xD


yeah got message on the other forum but havn't heard anything yet tho  and dont suppose you would be happy with just 2 new tigers and i can get the other 2 :whistling2:im only like half hour away from em lol but im going donny show as well so may find some there anyway lol


----------



## sarah claire

Hi what is the donny show? 

Ninja thanks for my albinos there lovely! what temps do you keep yours at? heated like tigers or not like fulica?


----------



## Brett

just thought id say i wasnt willing to post before but i have about 800 baby gals just normal ones and although i could get rid of them as food id rather they go to pet homes so if enyone would like some just let me know they are free to good homes but you will need to tell me how to post them correctly as ive never done it before :no1:


----------



## adw

sarah claire said:


> Hi what is the donny show?
> 
> Ninja thanks for my albinos there lovely! what temps do you keep yours at? heated like tigers or not like fulica?


It is the Doncaster IHS Show, its a big reptile show where reptile breeders can sell excess stock its mostly snakes and lizards but there is usually inverts etc there as well


----------



## sarah claire

Cool i think i might go, i live very close to doncaster! 

Is anyone else going?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

sarah claire said:


> Hi what is the donny show?
> 
> Ninja thanks for my albinos there lovely! what temps do you keep yours at? heated like tigers or not like fulica?


I don't keep mine heated and they are fine... they are in a very warm room though


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hot like tigers, 26 c ish.




sarah claire said:


> Hi what is the donny show?
> 
> Ninja thanks for my albinos there lovely! what temps do you keep yours at? heated like tigers or not like fulica?


----------



## marty.twigs

ok so.. mate said to me about a snail he has that has a cracked shell..... i sent him a link on repairing it, he brought it round the other day and where the shell has cracked is oozing what looks like puss?? any ideas?


----------



## reptiles_4_life

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hot like tigers, 26 c ish.


thankyou for my hams + natives they are great and the arrived yesterday pics soon: victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

marty.twigs said:


> ok so.. mate said to me about a snail he has that has a cracked shell..... i sent him a link on repairing it, he brought it round the other day and where the shell has cracked is oozing what looks like puss?? any ideas?


Clean, cover, and isolate the snail. Keep it on kitchen roll temporarily and it'll heal over with a scab type thing, then the shell should regrow over that. 



reptiles_4_life said:


> thankyou for my hams + natives they are great and the arrived yesterday pics soon: victory:


Your welcome  photos deffo needed :whistling2:

:2thumb:


----------



## Brett

howdy fellow snail people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hey lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hey lol.


Did those bugs get to you yet?! Royal fail are taking the PISS big time!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Did those bugs get to you yet?! Royal fail are taking the :censor: big time!


Careful.... 

Nope, nothings arrived here yet... Awell lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Careful....
> 
> Nope, nothings arrived here yet... Awell lol.


Your joking?  Is it worth claiming? They are bound to ask what was in the package :blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Your joking?  Is it worth claiming? They are bound to ask what was in the package :blush:


Probably not... bit of a pain, but never mind. Stupid royal mail lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

If they send the wrong ones again I'll send them to you ! recorded deliv this time though! x


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol coolio, cheers


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ooooh I won the picture contest! on wos! I never win anything lol


----------



## Pleco07

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooooh I won the picture contest! on wos! I never win anything lol


Congratulations


----------



## kellogg

I got my new snailys this morning from TheMetaphysicalNinja thankys so heres a quick picy of them before i put them in their new home 



I've called them Gary and Patrick : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

kellogg said:


> I got my new snailys this morning from TheMetaphysicalNinja thankys so heres a quick picy of them before i put them in their new home
> 
> http://img543.imageshack.us/i/dscf0999.jpg/image
> 
> I've called them Gary and Patrick : victory:


Awesomeness :2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen

just thought I'd post as haven't done in so long but don't know if people remember I did post about the snail experiment on common garden snails that was going on.
well there was article about it in the paper today and by sounds of it it was a success in proving that they must have some kind of homing instinct and are not dumb lil things !! the lady who got the idea and started it off has won the title britains amateur scientist of the year and the university bioscientist who was involved was intrigued by the results and is interested in further research.
good day for snails
also had some snail facts but the one that got me is that jamaica is "snail heaven" as it is home to more than 500 named species :gasp:
never been interested in jamaica before but would so go now.... except sure I've heard it's not safe place..... damn


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> just thought I'd post as haven't done in so long but don't know if people remember I did post about the snail experiment on common garden snails that was going on.
> well there was article about it in the paper today and by sounds of it it was a success in proving that they must have some kind of homing instinct and are not dumb lil things !! the lady who got the idea and started it off has won the title britains amateur scientist of the year and the university bioscientist who was involved was intrigued by the results and is interested in further research.
> good day for snails
> also had some snail facts but the one that got me is that jamaica is "snail heaven" as it is home to more than 500 named species :gasp:
> never been interested in jamaica before but would so go now.... except *sure I've heard it's not safe place*..... damn



The UK's not a safe place either to be fair. 
Round here isn't anyway.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

nw snails pictures by reptile_maniac_pics - Photobucket

my new snails from adam taken with my nikon d3x:no1:


----------



## reptiles_4_life

hi all does any1 know where i can get hemiplecta distincta (giant asian land snails from) juveniles or adults:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

reptiles_4_life said:


> hi all does any1 know where i can get hemiplecta distincta (giant asian land snails from) juveniles or adults:2thumb:


This time of year, nowhere. 

Their hard to breed and pretty uncommon, and the babies are fragile so can't be sold until a few months old from what I've seen. Nearly had some myself in the summer.

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/jdsml/research-curation/research/projects/tropical-land-snails/southasia.dsml
New one to my wanted list.


----------



## Purple-Star

will snails eat red pepper and is it good for them?


----------



## Purple-Star

my new snail ..


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Purple-Star said:


> will snails eat red pepper and is it good for them?


I'd give it a miss, mine wont touch it.


----------



## Purple-Star

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I'd give it a miss, mine wont touch it.


 
fiar do. mine love sweat potato.. and cucumber. i was just wondering what else they like..

i herd normal potato n white bread is a no no..

what do you feed yours ninja


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Purple-Star said:


> fiar do. mine love sweat potato.. and cucumber. i was just wondering what else they like..
> 
> i herd normal potato n white bread is a no no..
> 
> what do you feed yours ninja


Hm... 

Sweet potato, Florette bags provide a decent mixture of foods. Cucumber sometimes, whatevers in the reduced section in asda usually :whistling2:


----------



## Purple-Star

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hm...
> 
> Sweet potato, Florette bags provide a decent mixture of foods. Cucumber sometimes, whatevers in the reduced section in asda usually :whistling2:


 

hahah wicked.

well i had a word with kitch staff at my work.. who do the kids dinners. 

she said she can give me cut offs from the veg for nothing.

pritty decent organic veg they get too.. hha


----------



## reptiles_4_life

Purple-Star said:


> hahah wicked.
> 
> well i had a word with kitch staff at my work.. who do the kids dinners.
> 
> she said she can give me cut offs from the veg for nothing.
> 
> pritty decent organic veg they get too.. hha


can i have some please loool:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Purple-Star

reptiles_4_life said:


> can i have some please loool:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i would .. but i dont think it will last in the post. all you gotta do.. ask where you work if they have a kitchen. .. sure they will say yes as its going in the bin anyways. 

and if its not a place who use everything you'll prob get some good tops n tails.


----------



## reptiles_4_life

Purple-Star said:


> i would .. but i dont think it will last in the post. all you gotta do.. ask where you work if they have a kitchen. .. sure they will say yes as its going in the bin anyways.
> 
> and if its not a place who use everything you'll prob get some good tops n tails.


lool thanks for advice though


----------



## DarkCarmen

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> The UK's not a safe place either to be fair.
> Round here isn't anyway.


wasn't meant in a mean way jamaica looks lovely but sure there's been stuff on news and I think my sis had honeymoon near there and they were told not to leave the holiday resort alone and to be very careful when going out. very true, i know some places in my town aren't great and my street sometimes too think it was last year some nice :censor: young people tried to nick the car.
on snail food i just try few different things like i did give them a tomato but after a day it is untouched, well someones moved it but think that was to get to the gravy bone which has gone. i get alot of my veg in sale bit at supermarkets too mixed salad bags are good or sometimes of the market, which reminds me need to do that tomorrow only got bit courgett left must shop. sorry to read that your having to sell alot of your snails ninja gonna have another look at your thread as think I saw some natives on there.
on another note is it mad that I'm thinking about maybe keeping slugs:blush:


----------



## stevepully

My Hadra Webbis have started laying I never thought I'd be so chuffed.
The Rummina Decollata babies are coming on well too. And my C.Marginella were at it last night so hopefully some little-uns on the way soon :mf_dribble::no1:
Its all Good!!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> wasn't meant in a mean way jamaica looks lovely but sure there's been stuff on news and I think my sis had honeymoon near there and they were told not to leave the holiday resort alone and to be very careful when going out. very true, i know some places in my town aren't great and my street sometimes too think it was last year some nice :censor: young people tried to nick the car.
> on snail food i just try few different things like i did give them a tomato but after a day it is untouched, well someones moved it but think that was to get to the gravy bone which has gone. i get alot of my veg in sale bit at supermarkets too mixed salad bags are good or sometimes of the market, which reminds me need to do that tomorrow only got bit courgett left must shop. sorry to read that your having to sell alot of your snails ninja gonna have another look at your thread as think I saw some natives on there.
> on another note is it mad that I'm thinking about maybe keeping slugs:blush:


The natives have sold, not counting all the hatchings I had recently, sorry. 
Yeah it sucks a bit, keeping tigers, margies and 3 retics, plus the Isabella and octona (couldn't sell them all if I wanted to) and a couple of the more uncommon sp. but the others need to be shifted... Damn work and things changing without warning. 
That's not so bad, at my OH's place (well, her place up until sunday) theres a alley type thing that runs behind her house (as in along the back garden fence) where a couple of people have been, well... stabbed and raped. and it's at her back garden. Every night you hear the police sirens belting down the main road. 
nope, I considered getting some velvet slugs not long back lol. 

Mine don't touch tomatos either, and I gotta go shopping too tomorrow lol. 



stevepully said:


> My Hadra Webbis have started laying I never thought I'd be so chuffed.
> The Rummina Decollata babies are coming on well too. And my C.Marginella were at it last night so hopefully some little-uns on the way soon :mf_dribble::no1:
> Its all Good!!!


I'd call dibs... but see above :lol2:


----------



## stevepully

too lazy to read and don't come on here very often any more. I know you're keeping some margies, you got any other margies for sale?


----------



## sarah claire

Hiya everyone, 

I got sukie my fulica (around 3 inch) out today for a bath and i noticed a little crack in her new growth. its only tiny and not cracked all the way through. i think she must have banged it. its where the pale coloured new growth meets the older shell. Will this be painful for her? and do i need to do anything to help it heal? She always has a cuttlefish. 

Help im worried!! :eek4:


----------



## Brett

sarah claire said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> I got sukie my fulica (around 3 inch) out today for a bath and i noticed a little crack in her new growth. its only tiny and not cracked all the way through. i think she must have banged it. its where the pale coloured new growth meets the older shell. Will this be painful for her? and do i need to do anything to help it heal? She always has a cuttlefish.
> 
> Help im worried!! :eek4:


 this happend to me about 1 month ago i picked 1 of mine up a litle to hard and my thumb left a thumb print crack in his shell dented in i was almost certain i had killed it but its still going strong now has grown quite abit and the crack is still visable but he has continued to grow and it doesnt seem to affect him


----------



## sarah claire

Thanks Brett feel a bit better now! She was my first snail so she is special :blush:


----------



## Brett

sarah claire said:


> Thanks Brett feel a bit better now! She was my first snail so she is special :blush:


 heehee i was really woried about mine but as i say its continued to grow the mark is still there but has moved up the shell as he has grown he still eats and stuff so im not to worried to be honest and as yours is only a crack im pretty sure it will be fine :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

yo yo yo snail people :lol2:


----------



## kirgem

Just wondering if anyone is still in contact with Dusk who used to come on here? Has she moved to a snail forum now as shes not logged in on here for months. I contacted her on her website but ive not had a reply yet...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

kirgem said:


> Just wondering if anyone is still in contact with Dusk who used to come on here? Has she moved to a snail forum now as shes not logged in on here for months. I contacted her on her website but ive not had a reply yet...


A while back she passed on the message that she's having internet problems, so thats probably why. Do you need to get in touch with her? Can ask around, see if anyone knows for sure if you like? 
: victory:


----------



## Tommy123

Well just too let you all know, I got snails! Well marine snails! I got two turbo snails, and 3 bumblee snails!

Bumblebee snail

Two turbos

(Click to enlarge)

Tom


----------



## Brett

Tommy123 said:


> Well just too let you all know, I got snails! Well marine snails! I got two turbo snails, and 3 bumblee snails!
> [URL="http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp286/Tommy10498/th_P9180876.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Bumblebee snail
> [URL="http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp286/Tommy10498/th_P9180878.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Two turbos
> 
> (Click to enlarge)
> 
> Tom


 very nice :no1:


----------



## Tommy123

Thanks, 2 of the bumblebees have hidden away somewhere!

Tom


----------



## Brett

Tommy123 said:


> Thanks, 2 of the bumblebees have hidden away somewhere!
> 
> Tom


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## yates1248

Hi, Im hoping someone can help me. I have 3 Albino Achatina Reticulata snails at roughly about 3 months old give or take. I took them out for their weekly bath and noticed the larger one (theodore) has some damage to the shell. It looks as through the shell is pealing. They constantly have a cuttle fish in their tank as well as natural chalk. 

So i cant see what may be the problem. Is the normal?


----------



## Brett

yates1248 said:


> Hi, Im hoping someone can help me. I have 3 Albino Achatina Reticulata snails at roughly about 3 months old give or take. I took them out for their weekly bath and noticed the larger one (theodore) has some damage to the shell. It looks as through the shell is pealing. They constantly have a cuttle fish in their tank as well as natural chalk.
> 
> So i cant see what may be the problem. Is the normal?


 are you spraying them while there in there tank and keeping there tank damp ?


----------



## yates1248

Brett said:


> are you spraying them while there in there tank and keeping there tank damp ?


Yeah they get sprayed on a daily basis, I also have a thermometer and Humidity gauge to make sure they are kept in a suitable enviroment


----------



## Brett

yates1248 said:


> Yeah they get sprayed on a daily basis, I also have a thermometer and Humidity gauge to make sure they are kept in a suitable enviroment


 hmmmmm im not to sure my snails look like there shells are going falky if i forget to spray there tank for a few days but also just noticed your from derby aswell hey :no1:


----------



## yates1248

Brett said:


> hmmmmm im not to sure my snails look like there shells are going falky if i forget to spray there tank for a few days but also just noticed your from derby aswell hey :no1:



i might try spraying a couple of times a day and see if the shell improves. Thanks for the advice. Any yes i am also from derby... well kinda. I live just outside of derby in swadlincote :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

yates1248 said:


> i might try spraying a couple of times a day and see if the shell improves. Thanks for the advice. Any yes i am also from derby... well kinda. I live just outside of derby in swadlincote :2thumb:


 oh cool :notworthy: yeh someone will be along shortly who may be able to help you more but as its never rally happend to me i dont know what it is im sure its nothing tho : victory:


----------



## sarah claire

Hiya everyone,
i was looking in my fulicas tank yesterday and saw something moving in the poo. it was a tiny little worm thing but not long like a worm, just tiny. and there was only 1. do they have worms??


----------



## Brett

sarah claire said:


> Hiya everyone,
> i was looking in my fulicas tank yesterday and saw something moving in the poo. it was a tiny little worm thing but not long like a worm, just tiny. and there was only 1. do they have worms??


 i get these in my tank i believe its the larve of some sort of fly as i also get allot of the tiny litle anoying flys :lol2: i noticed one a mo ago actually while feeding the snail babys so its nothing to worry about ive never had eny problems enyway : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

sarah claire said:


> Hiya everyone,
> i was looking in my fulicas tank yesterday and saw something moving in the poo. it was a tiny little worm thing but not long like a worm, just tiny. and there was only 1. do they have worms??


They can do yes. That sounds like the right kind too. crushed hemp is a wormer, they eat it and it kills them off... duskdreamersnails sells it : victory:


----------



## sarah claire

Right thanks for the replies. i get them annoying little flies too. il prob get some hemp just incase! 
Just bought a shelving unit today to keep my boxes on. was getting fed up of having them dotted around my room! hopefully will have more space when finished to get some more!!! fancy jades i think :flrt:


----------



## Brett

sarah claire said:


> Right thanks for the replies. i get them annoying little flies too. il prob get some hemp just incase!
> Just bought a shelving unit today to keep my boxes on. was getting fed up of having them dotted around my room! hopefully will have more space when finished to get some more!!! fancy jades i think :flrt:


 sounds like a plan : victory:


----------



## echogecko

where can i get some mite eating mites from? think my fuli's have got them!!!


----------



## RhianB87

I am about to get some teeny GALS, I have read a few care sheets but is there anything that I should avoid food wise and just some general advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

echogecko said:


> where can i get some mite eating mites from? think my fuli's have got them!!!


Here's your possible candidates 
Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Mites

And here's your solution 
Hypoaspis Miles
Hypoaspis x 10,000 - Defenders - Safe Effective Natural Biological Pest Control for Gardeners





FallenAngel said:


> I am about to get some teeny GALS, I have read a few care sheets but is there anything that I should avoid food wise and just some general advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hm... I can't think of anything, if you've been through the sheets I can't imagine theres anything else. Mine prefer veg and green things and not so much veg... Um... lol, if you get any q's, fire away, but I'm stuck for general advice :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Here's your possible candidates
> Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Mites
> 
> And here's your solution
> Hypoaspis Miles
> Hypoaspis x 10,000 - Defenders - Safe Effective Natural Biological Pest Control for Gardeners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... I can't think of anything, if you've been through the sheets I can't imagine theres anything else. Mine prefer veg and green things and not so much veg... Um... lol, if you get any q's, fire away, but I'm stuck for general advice :lol2:


 
Whats the best sort of tank to use for them and the best substrate? Is Eco earth ok?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I use RUB's, and eco earths fine yeah, again I use a cheap alternative, compressed coir blocks off ebay... fertile fiber (seller) sells them very cheap for massive amounts.


----------



## angelgirls29

Am I the only one who has all mine in separate fish tanks by species... :blush:


----------



## Brett

angelgirls29 said:


> Am I the only one who has all mine in separate fish tanks by species... :blush:


 what do you mean you keep dif species in dif tanks ?


----------



## angelgirls29

Eg Fulicas in a big corner fish tank
Little retics in a biorb...
Etc
And as they grow, they get moved up into the next biggest... :no1: (From biorb to corner etc...) (Keeping sub-species separate...)
And they're all pretty with strategically placed moss and bowls... :blush:

There's no water in the fish tanks by the way. But Minnie and Maisie do have a fish tank ornament snail... :2thumb:
:lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

angelgirls29 said:


> Am I the only one who has all mine in separate fish tanks by species... :blush:





angelgirls29 said:


> Eg Fulicas in a big corner fish tank
> Little retics in a biorb...
> Etc
> And as they grow, they get moved up into the next biggest... :no1: (From biorb to corner etc...) (Keeping sub-species separate...)
> And they're all pretty with strategically placed moss and bowls... :blush:
> 
> There's no water in the fish tanks by the way. But Minnie and Maisie do have a fish tank ornament snail... :2thumb:
> :lol2:


lol, nope. Mine are the same almost... all except the margies are seperated by sp. and variant... .I use RUB's though lol.


----------



## angelgirls29

Granted tanks are hard to clean... :whistling2:
But they can be so pretty!!! :flrt:
And we can sit and watch their muscles as they slime up the side!!! :lol2:
And they keep unwanted visitors away! :roll2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I've just ordered myself 5 Jadatzis. Reallly shouldn't have....but my hand slipped on the keyboard, you know how it is :whistling2:


----------



## angelgirls29

:lol2:


----------



## sarah claire

I keep mine separate, fulica in one RUB, Retics in another, tigers in another! Dont stay pretty for long though messy little things! :2thumb:


----------



## sarah claire

is anyone selling juvie tigers at the minute?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

sarah claire said:


> is anyone selling juvie tigers at the minute?


Lots of baby Tigers


----------



## Pleco07

Ive always kept my species seperate even albino from normal


----------



## Brett

Pleco07 said:


> Ive always kept my species seperate even albino from normal


 ive only got normals :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hmmmm......I've only ever bought 3 Rodatzi fulica, but I earlier I discovered that I have 9 of them....is it possible that one of my adults has a bit of Rodatzi in them somewhere, or are they a natural occasional mutation??


----------



## angelgirls29

Did they just change colour?
:gasp:


----------



## kirgem

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> A while back she passed on the message that she's having internet problems, so thats probably why. Do you need to get in touch with her? Can ask around, see if anyone knows for sure if you like?
> : victory:



yea i wanted to purchase some snails from her website, would you be able to do a bit of digging for me? :smile:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hmmmm......I've only ever bought 3 Rodatzi fulica, but I earlier I discovered that I have 9 of them....is it possible that one of my adults has a bit of Rodatzi in them somewhere, or are they a natural occasional mutation??


0.o



kirgem said:


> yea i wanted to purchase some snails from her website, would you be able to do a bit of digging for me? :smile:


Sure sure : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

angelgirls29 said:


> Did they just change colour?
> :gasp:





TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> 0.o


No, no. I think I worded that wrong...I've bought 3 Rods, but they're nowhere near big enough to breed yet, but I've got 6 little baby Rods, which I didn't buy, and the only other fulica big enough to breed are normals.....


----------



## Brett

im devastated just looked in my baby gal tank and from no were it has got abouta qaurter of a inch of water above the soil in there it wasnt like that yesterday i dont know what happened quite a few of them have died :devil: enyone know what could of happend ?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Might have to sell some snails to make space for my red eye tree frogs.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> No, no. I think I worded that wrong...I've bought 3 Rods, but they're nowhere near big enough to breed yet, but I've got 6 little baby Rods, which I didn't buy, and the only other fulica big enough to breed are normals.....


Hm. How strange. It is a natural mutation but it shouldn't happen like that. And if they'd laid and hatched I'd think there would be more than just a few lol. No idea xD Some babies accidentally mixed in with the adults when you got them? 



Brett said:


> im devastated just looked in my baby gal tank and from no were it has got abouta qaurter of a inch of water above the soil in there it wasnt like that yesterday i dont know what happened quite a few of them have died :devil: enyone know what could of happend ?


How lame. Um.... They do produce a lot of fluids when their small, my hatchling tanks always end up quite damp. But that sounds like a hell of a lot. Put more substrate in to sak it up in future is all I can suggest.


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hm. How strange. It is a natural mutation but it shouldn't happen like that. And if they'd laid and hatched I'd think there would be more than just a few lol. No idea xD Some babies accidentally mixed in with the adults when you got them?
> 
> 
> 
> How lame. Um.... They do produce a lot of fluids when their small, my hatchling tanks always end up quite damp. But that sounds like a hell of a lot. Put more substrate in to sak it up in future is all I can suggest.


 ok cheers :2thumb:


----------



## stevepully

Intrest checking on Rumina Decollata babies got some hatched and available in 4-6 weeks but eggs keep coming so wondering how many to hatch, would probably sell for about £4 each but would discount on bigger orders.
Also may have Euhadra, Hadra Webbi and Helix Pomatia for sale soon. watch this space!








Rumina Decollata








Euhadra








Hadra Webbi








Helix Pomatia


----------



## reptiles_4_life

would any 1 be interested in an adult tiger snail or an adult margie, also i have loads of albino retics/fulica 6-10 cm for sale with some native brithish snails?


----------



## DarkCarmen

did someone say they were having trouble contacting dusk?
saw some things tempted to on her website


----------



## stevepully

reptiles_4_life said:


> would any 1 be interested in an adult tiger snail or an adult margie, also i have loads of albino retics/fulica 6-10 cm for sale with some native brithish snails?


I may be interested in the Margie how much you want for him? PM me.


----------



## stevepully

reptiles_4_life said:


> would any 1 be interested in an adult tiger snail or an adult margie, also i have loads of albino retics/fulica 6-10 cm for sale with some native brithish snails?


I may be interested in the Margie. Could you PM me with a price please.


----------



## Kare

I got my first 4 snails (Achatina fulica) this week!:flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Whoop


----------



## Brett

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Whoop


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## DarkCarmen

hi all 
just got a new cointainer to upgrade my 4 fulica into and was going to drill holes in it tonight, was gonna do some in lid and the sides near top. are both ok or does anyone find one set better than other?
thanks

also got some pumpkin seeds as a treat for them


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Sides don't weaken the tub quite so much, but either will work fine


----------



## DarkCarmen

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Sides don't weaken the tub quite so much, but either will work fine


thank ya
just got to charge the drill up


----------



## DarkCarmen

bit of a snail scare today
noticed that one of my fulica had retracted quite far up into it's shell and didn't respond when I touched it.
bathed it in warm water and eventually came out, took quite a while normally very quick to respond.
I've seperated him from the other 3 who are all ok either out or dozing but none retracted like him. seems ok was having abit of a roam when I left him. thought best too seperate for now abit of a shame as only just moved them all into their bigger home.
just wondering if anyone can think of anything else to perk him up?
thanks all


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> bit of a snail scare today
> noticed that one of my fulica had retracted quite far up into it's shell and didn't respond when I touched it.
> bathed it in warm water and eventually came out, took quite a while normally very quick to respond.
> I've seperated him from the other 3 who are all ok either out or dozing but none retracted like him. seems ok was having abit of a roam when I left him. thought best too seperate for now abit of a shame as only just moved them all into their bigger home.
> just wondering if anyone can think of anything else to perk him up?
> thanks all


There isn't much you can do really, often its just because of the time of year, getting on toward winter now when they would be aestervating normally. Lots of high energy food helps, sweet potato if theyll eat it is a good one


----------



## DarkCarmen

thats ok just wondered if anyone had any extra tips, will have to get some sweet potato for them thanks for that: victory: 
I didn't think there'd be much I could do but never hurts to try also had quick look on pet snails and looks like it could be one of many things so will just have keep an eye on him.

although since the warm bath seemed to be abit more active moving about like normal at night


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Sounds good, might be fine now


----------



## roostarr

time to bump the old snail thread i think 

how's all the snaily peeps tonight?


----------



## SCOTT4545

hi guys my fist post in this section so please be gentle :lol2: Ive just got myself some african land snails 2 adults and 2 smaller 1s, my questions are as follows
what is best to be fed to them is it just a mixed varaiety of fruit and veg? also how do i get them to breed is there any heating required?

thanks:2thumb:


----------



## bobby

SCOTT4545 said:


> hi guys my fist post in this section so please be gentle :lol2: Ive just got myself some african land snails 2 adults and 2 smaller 1s, my questions are as follows
> what is best to be fed to them is it just a mixed varaiety of fruit and veg? also how do i get them to breed is there any heating required?
> 
> thanks:2thumb:


They eat crows :whistling2:


----------



## SCOTT4545

bobby said:


> They eat crows :whistling2:


 good 1


----------



## bobby

SCOTT4545 said:


> good 1


Just playing dude :lol2:

This section's nice really, don't let me put you off...


----------



## SCOTT4545

bobby said:


> Just playing dude :lol2:
> 
> This section's nice really, don't let me put you off...


Yea thats cool mate lol  just read a care sheet and it dont seem like i have to do much, if not anything for them to breed:2thumb:


----------



## bobby

SCOTT4545 said:


> Yea thats cool mate lol  just read a care sheet and it dont seem like i have to do much, if not anything for them to breed:2thumb:


Never kept them but I think it's just a case of throwing them together :lol2:

Infact I think (on rare occasions) they don't need a "friend" :whistling2:

So......why don't you have spiders? :gasp:


----------



## SCOTT4545

bobby said:


> Never kept them but I think it's just a case of throwing them together :lol2:
> 
> Infact I think (on rare occasions) they don't need a "friend" :whistling2:
> 
> So......why don't you have spiders? :gasp:


yea thats basically it ideal a:no1: 
hahaha yea ive read that they dont always need a "friend" to create life lol
mmmm tbh ive never really thought about keeping any spiders, ive only really just got over handling all the feeder insects :lol2: never used to like touchin em hahaha


----------



## bobby

SCOTT4545 said:


> yea thats basically it ideal a:no1:
> hahaha yea ive read that they dont always need a "friend" to create life lol
> mmmm tbh ive never really thought about keeping any spiders, only really got over handling all the feeder insects :lol2: never used to like touch em hahaha


You totally should, I got a baby one of these for £6 yesterday 










Anywho, back on topic......snails....

Taste like garlic eh?


----------



## SCOTT4545

bobby said:


> You totally should, I got a baby one of these for £6 yesterday
> 
> image
> 
> Anywho, back on topic......snails....
> 
> Taste like garlic eh?


wow that does look cool i must admit:no1: what type of spider is it?

haha i dont know mate never tasted them  lmao u dont eat them do yu?


----------



## bobby

SCOTT4545 said:


> wow that does look cool i must admit:no1: what type of spider is it?
> 
> haha i dont know mate never tasted them  lmao u dont eat them do yu?


Tried them in France, ate a few.....to be honest they are cooked in so much garlic I don't see the point, if you want to try them eat garlic bread and imagine it's tough and slimy...

It's a Venezuelan Suntiger


----------



## SCOTT4545

bobby said:


> Tried them in France, ate a few.....to be honest they are cooked in so much garlic I don't see the point, if you want to try them eat garlic bread and imagine it's tough and slimy...
> 
> It's a Venezuelan Suntiger


 uuuurrrghhh I could'nt do it lol i think i stick to my garlic bread hahaha  
oh right thanks, im a proper noob when it comes to spiders but that has to be the best lookin 1 ive came across  what they like to keep?


----------



## roostarr

bloody hell... i go to bed for a few hours and bobby comes in and starts trolling :lol2:


anyway, welcome to the snail thread Scott, good choice  you'll soon be a snail addict just like the rest of us :flrt:

as for food, just try them with pretty much anything you have or want to buy. a lot of us raid the discount corner at the supermarket for extra cheap salad bags/veg etc to help keep costs down since we have lots, but with only a few you can probably manage to survive on just offcuts and leftovers from your own fridge. so try things and if they don't eat them after a few days then they don't like it try something else

as for breeding, they'll pretty much take care of that themselves


----------



## SCOTT4545

roostarr said:


> bloody hell... i go to bed for a few hours and bobby comes in and starts trolling :lol2:
> 
> 
> anyway, welcome to the snail thread Scott, good choice  you'll soon be a snail addict just like the rest of us :flrt:
> 
> as for food, just try them with pretty much anything you have or want to buy. a lot of us raid the discount corner at the supermarket for extra cheap salad bags/veg etc to help keep costs down since we have lots, but with only a few you can probably manage to survive on just offcuts and leftovers from your own fridge. so try things and if they don't eat them after a few days then they don't like it try something else
> 
> as for breeding, they'll pretty much take care of that themselves


Hi roostarr thanks very much:no1:, is there any type of food which could be dangerous for them?
when do they breed? is it seasonal or all year round?


----------



## Dougieowner

Does anyone think that I should get some snails again? I had some before but they died (I left them for a couple of days, and I didn't have a heat mat either). I don't know if they died because I didn't clean them or if it was because of the heat.

I'll probably be allowed to get some more, but I don't know if I need to get a heat mat. =S The heat mat is an ok price, but thermostats are way too high. Do you think I could get away without a heat mat if I bathe them in warm water every day and spray the tank with warm water? I also have this microwavable wheat bag thing which I could put on the side for an hour or so each day when it starts to cool? Do you think this would be ok as long as it's not too warm?

I really want to get some, but I don't want to spend loads on heating. I'm going to probably get a bigger tank for them and a heat mat for Christmas or something.

Do you think I should get some?


----------



## Chromisca

Dougieowner said:


> Does anyone think that I should get some snails again? I had some before but they died (I left them for a couple of days, and I didn't have a heat mat either). I don't know if they died because I didn't clean them or if it was because of the heat.
> 
> I'll probably be allowed to get some more, but I don't know if I need to get a heat mat. =S The heat mat is an ok price, but thermostats are way too high. Do you think I could get away without a heat mat if I bathe them in warm water every day and spray the tank with warm water? I also have this microwavable wheat bag thing which I could put on the side for an hour or so each day when it starts to cool? Do you think this would be ok as long as it's not too warm?
> 
> I really want to get some, but I don't want to spend loads on heating. I'm going to probably get a bigger tank for them and a heat mat for Christmas or something.
> 
> Do you think I should get some?


Not to sound harsh, but if you can't set up an animal properly, you shouldn't get one. I'm not that clued in on snail care, but was considering getting a Giant African Land Snail, and at least for those guys, you really need a heat mat, and where there's a heat mat, a thermostat is a must! 

Maybe set aside some extra money each week so you can afford to set up a snail properly and THEN get one. Until then, there's loads of research you can do to make sure the little guy will have the best life with you possible.


----------



## Dougieowner

I can set up a snail properly, and have the money. I got a heat mat once and wasn't allowed to use it (so I took it back) as my Dad said that it would burn the plastic tank. =S I could get a glass tank and then a lid for like £50 which would be ok. 

I just need to find some cheap thermostats as they're really expensive. =S The cheapest one is like £24 which is quite a lot for one. I know they're good, but I never thought that they'd be that much!

EDIT: On a site I'm looking at it says 'You can get thermostats for heat mats but in most cases this is unnecessary. They are expensive and because heat mats are very low power they only provide a gentle heat, raising the temperature by a few degrees.' Should I believe it, or not? Wouldn't the heat mat be way too hot?


----------



## Chromisca

I personally would never run a heating element for an animal without having a way of controlling it. Hence the thermostat, they are low wattage, but they can still get quite hot, too hot for your pet in some cases.

This is the one we use: Microclimate Ministat 100 - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles and you can order it online there. You just take a screwdriver to set it to the desire temperature, the power will stay on while the mats get to that degree, when it goes over it shuts off until it falls below that temperature, and so on and so on. 

Again, I apologize if I came across sounding harsh, but from what you wrote (I could've read it or interpreted it wrong) it sounded like you couldn't afford some of the things you would need. But that thermostat is very good for only £15.


----------



## Dougieowner

I may ask if I'm allowed that. I hopefully will be. =)

And hehe, it's ok. Don't worry about it.


----------



## DarkCarmen

SCOTT4545 said:


> is there any type of food which could be dangerous for them?
> when do they breed? is it seasonal or all year round?


to be honest I think the foods which are unsuitable are citrus/acidic foods and probably things like onions. I know with peppers/apples the shouldn't eat the seeds, their bad for them not sure if they'd like pepper though.
with breeding it might depend on type of snail but mainly all year.


roostarr said:


> you'll soon be a snail addict just like the rest of us :flrt:
> as for food, just try them with pretty much anything you have or want to buy. a lot of us raid the discount corner at the supermarket for extra cheap salad bags/veg etc to help keep costs down since we have lots, but with only a few you can probably manage to survive on just offcuts and leftovers from your own fridge. so try things and if they don't eat them after a few days then they don't like it try something else
> 
> as for breeding, they'll pretty much take care of that themselves


that is a top tip, I'm always checking the discount veg section now it's a bargin and sometimes the market aswell. so true about the breeding once they start they don't stop. addict bit is true too I have 6 and debating getting some more.



Chromisca said:


> I personally would never run a heating element for an animal without having a way of controlling it. Hence the thermostat, they are low wattage, but they can still get quite hot, too hot for your pet in some cases.


going to agree with this only because I have read about what can go wrong with not having a control on heat mate from burns to melting to fire which is not good or for that matter safe. to be honest it depends on what kind of snail you want to keep. the normal (fulica) as far as I'm aware don't need extra heat alot of the other kinds do but if your house gets cold in the winter then you would probably need one. but they generally are quite easy to look after.
pet snails is a great site with lots of info on keeping and I think it even has a list of suitable food. or there is a snail forum which a lot of people on thread have joined. I've only been keeping them since feb.... breeding already. someone more experianced may have some more helpful advice


----------



## SCOTT4545

Hi darkcarmen nice 1 mate thanks for the reply:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Explosion of posts just when I'm not around... typical lol. ok, so here goes... Think I got all the questions :lol2:



Dougieowner said:


> Does anyone think that I should get some snails again? I had some before but they died (*I left them for a couple of days, and I didn't have a heat mat either*). I don't know if they died because I didn't clean them or if it was because of the heat.
> 
> I'll probably be allowed to get some more, but I don't know if I need to get a heat mat. =S The heat mat is an ok price, *but thermostats are way too high. Do you think I could get away without a heat mat if I bathe them in warm water every day and spray the tank with warm water?* *I also have this microwavable wheat bag thing which I could put on the side for an hour or so each day when it starts to cool?* Do you think this would be ok as long as it's not too warm?
> 
> I really want to get some, but I don't want to spend loads on heating. I'm going to probably get a bigger tank for them and a heat mat for Christmas or something.
> 
> Do you think I should get some?


ok, 1) those are stupid ideas. 2) They wouldn't have died in a couple of days from being too cold/no food. And there would have been plenty of signs they weren't doing well. Mine are only fed every other day. So you probably did something very wrong. Sorry, but facts are facts. They may only be snails but they can actually live a very long time, so it really is important to know what your doing. 



Chromisca said:


> Not to sound harsh, but if you can't set up an animal properly, you shouldn't get one. I'm not that clued in on snail care, but was considering getting a Giant African Land Snail, and at least for those guys, *you really need a heat mat, and where there's a heat mat, a thermostat is a must!*


Bold bit - not necessarily true. Achatina fulica really don't need a heat mat. Mine have never had one and I've been breeding them for forever now. And whilst I wouldn't recommend it, if it's done right, they can be set up without a stat. I've done it. But again, not advisable, very easy for it to go horribly wrong. Never, ever do it with snakes/lizards etc, but it's possible with inverts imo. 



Dougieowner said:


> I can set up a snail properly, and have the money. I got a heat mat once and wasn't allowed to use it (so I took it back) as my Dad said that it would burn the plastic tank. =S I could get a glass tank and then a lid for like £50 which would be ok.
> 
> I just need to find some cheap *thermostats as they're really expensive*. =S The cheapest one is like £24 which is quite a lot for one. I know they're good, but I never thought that they'd be that much!
> 
> EDIT: *On a site I'm looking at it says 'You can get thermostats for heat mats but in most cases this is unnecessary. They are expensive and because heat mats are very low power they only provide a gentle heat, raising the temperature by a few degrees.' Should I believe it, or not? Wouldn't the heat mat be way too hot?*


Your second paragraph is complete crap. They are NOT very low power. They are perfectly able to attain surface temperatures of 50 or 60*C. 
All my tanks are plastic. They wont burn. 

Other bold bit: no, they really aren't expensive. £20. Not a lot. Not when the welfare of a animal is in question. 



Chromisca said:


> I personally would never run a heating element for an animal without having a way of controlling it. Hence the thermostat, they are low wattage, but they can still get quite hot, too hot for your pet in some cases.
> 
> This is the one we use: Microclimate Ministat 100 - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles and you can order it online there. You just take a screwdriver to set it to the desire temperature, the power will stay on while the mats get to that degree, when it goes over it shuts off until it falls below that temperature, and so on and so on.
> 
> Again, I apologize if I came across sounding harsh, but from what you wrote (I could've read it or interpreted it wrong) it sounded like you couldn't afford some of the things you would need. But that thermostat is very good for only £15.


This. 



roostarr said:


> time to bump the old snail thread i think
> 
> how's all the snaily peeps tonight?


Hey  all good... still selling up  
Want any more?  



SCOTT4545 said:


> hi guys my fist post in this section so please be gentle :lol2: Ive just got myself some african land snails 2 adults and 2 smaller 1s, my questions are as follows
> what is best to be fed to them is it just a mixed varaiety of fruit and veg? also how do i get them to breed is there any heating required?
> 
> thanks:2thumb:


Lots of variety is best. 
Breeding, well that depends on what species you have? 



DarkCarmen said:


> to be honest I think the foods which are unsuitable are citrus/acidic foods and probably things like onions. I know with peppers/apples the shouldn't eat the seeds, their bad for them not sure if they'd like pepper though.
> with breeding it might depend on type of snail but mainly all year.
> 
> that is a top tip, I'm always checking the discount veg section now it's a bargin and sometimes the market aswell. so true about the breeding once they start they don't stop. addict bit is true too I have 6 and debating getting some more.


This, again. 

Breeding is species specific, depending on what you have. 



No offense meant to anyone, didn't intend to rip into anyone at all, typed this in a hurry so may sound a little rude. Any more questions? lol. : victory:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hey peeps, just a quicky! Is it safe to put babies in with adults? I have two 9-10 month old fulicas, and 15 young ones ranging from around 1cm to 2inches shell length (all the same age just growing at very different rates!) So will the smaller ones be ok in the same tank as the bigger ones? Or could the bigger ones slime on top of the smaller and suffocate/crush them?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hey peeps, just a quicky! Is it safe to put babies in with adults? I have two 9-10 month old fulicas, and 15 young ones ranging from around 1cm to 2inches shell length (all the same age just growing at very different rates!) So will the smaller ones be ok in the same tank as the bigger ones? Or could the bigger ones slime on top of the smaller and suffocate/crush them?


Be fine  I've got huge tigers in with ickle ones : victory:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Be fine  I've got huge tigers in with ickle ones : victory:


Awesome, thankyou! :2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen

to bump us to the top : victory:
if any ones got any snaily news

to report on my one in isolation. still alive and moving about but after observation and noticing slight differences between the other 3 it was in with I've found myself with a list of what might be wrong from not eating enough as feels very light to a problem with the mantle.
also I have noticed that when I first found this one looking off colour it had laid a clutch of eggs and on checking up on him today it had burrowed and laid more eggs.
so was wondering if they constantly lay eggs can that effect their health at all? obviously not much I can do about that just curious really


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I would think it could do yeah, it must be very draining to lay that many eggs repeatedly. If it's been laying recently, thats probably why it feels light  Not hard to fix either, plenty of food and it'll be fine.


----------



## frankiie

salad dodger said:


> just got 4 fulica this week ,
> heres their gaff V
> image


I have over 40 of these!! they just kept on breeding and i just carnt sell them in case they dont look after them  

Pepole think im crazy


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

frankiie said:


> I have over 40 of these!! they just kept on breeding and i just carnt sell them in case they dont look after them
> 
> Pepole think im crazy


Well... that is a little bit crazy  

I mean, I breed and sell fulica for livefood! :gasp:


----------



## hopea1990

hey guys, i am struggling to find an adult fulica!!! i used to have a alot but they have mostly died off other than my last 3 Martha and her kids, so im looking to get another adult for her. And also a pair of white jades, iv just ordered some rodatzi snails. Basically anything fulica im after anyone able to help


----------



## echogecko

selling the last of my snails in the invert classified section
please take a look and pm me if interested

good homes needed asap due to change of circumstances


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

hopea1990 said:


> hey guys, i am struggling to find an adult fulica!!! i used to have a alot but they have mostly died off other than my last 3 Martha and her kids, so im looking to get another adult for her. And also a pair of white jades, iv just ordered some rodatzi snails. Basically anything fulica im after anyone able to help


Got rodatzi young/near adults (breeding) and poss. combo babies too, PM for info


----------



## selina20

Posted in inverts but can u keep an albino gal with a normal gal. Also where would i get an albino gal from and would it have to be the same size?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

selina20 said:


> Posted in inverts but can u keep an albino gal with a normal gal. Also where would i get an albino gal from and would it have to be the same size?


Yep, so long as their the same species will be fine : victory:
Not really a problem about the size either :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yep, so long as their the same species will be fine : victory:
> Not really a problem about the size either :2thumb:


Thats fab thank you mum wants to get a friend for Gary. Will the albinos breed with the normal ones?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yep, you'll get a mix of albino & normal I think..., again, so long as their same sp. lol.


----------



## alexGALS

*fulica's*

hey 
i have fulica's and am looking to sell them, if you or anyone is interested please message me


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

You'll be lucky...


----------



## alexGALS

that was wht i was thinking but have had a few people interested lol


----------



## neville

*snails hate fruit fly*

:bash:
Don't you just hate fruit flys. The perfect habitat for a fruit fly is warm and damp with some bits of vegitables and fruit lying around. ie my snail tanks. I clean them out but the flys just come back. The anoying pests buzz round the science lab pissing off the teachers and irritating the kids. I've tried wrapping the tanks with mesh but they still manage to get in. I hate them. They are a real pain but do they do any harm to my snails. Does anyone have any info' on this.


----------



## neville

alexGALS said:


> that was wht i was thinking but have had a few people interested lol


Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen

got my latest additions today
albino jadatzi
all thanks to anythingwithashell
really love them soo cute thank you :flrt:

also to update on my fulica
he seems to doing much better, still got him isolated but he's put some weight on is becoming more active and he's muscle has healed, no more hanging out of shell and can move around again.
so all good


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Good to hear


----------



## Pleco07

:hmm:
Been breeding snails for over 10yrs, recently I reduced my collection down to just L. flammea and A. achatina. I sold most of the L. flammea breeding group (still got a few left), now im thinking of selling the Tigers too. I must admit I prefer growing them, infact I prefer the growing/rearing stage of anything more than the resulting adult stage. Don't get me wrong ive had plenty of adults of the years, one of the main reasons I bred them for so long was to rear them for a while before selling. Is that strange?
Tigers were up there on my wishlist for years, would I regret the decision? Or on the other hand, they are so readily available now that I could rear a few more if I did really miss them. Been thinking about it for a couple of months now, have mentioned it to a few snail friends but im still unsure.


----------



## Neo53

Just a quick THANK YOU to AnythingWithAShell

Babies arrived happy and sliding around their exo-terra home. Their soon-to-be roommates are digging their even bigger new home, a 45(square) exo-terra.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hello all! I bought a batch of achatina fulica quite a while ago now. They are all growing like weeds and really healthy, but something is confusing me a bit! All of them are the usual colour except for one. This odd one has paler flesh than the others and its shell is a pale creamy yellow colour. They are, I assume, all from the same batch of eggs. Is this a normal variation in colour with fulica? Or do you think a hatchling from a different batch got mixed with the others by mistake?
It's shell is identicle other than the colour to the rest of them.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hello all! I bought a batch of achatina fulica quite a while ago now. They are all growing like weeds and really healthy, but something is confusing me a bit! All of them are the usual colour except for one. This odd one has paler flesh than the others and its shell is a pale creamy yellow colour. They are, I assume, all from the same batch of eggs. Is this a normal variation in colour with fulica? Or do you think a hatchling from a different batch got mixed with the others by mistake?
> It's shell is identicle other than the colour to the rest of them.


Whack up a photo  

It could be a mixed in baby, or it could be just a bit of variation... you may have yourself a rodatzi there too. : victory:


----------



## lozza84

i have snails can anyone tell me what breed they are ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

They look like Achatina fulica sp. to me but couldn't say for sure without shots of specific areas of the snail - body, underside, collumbea would do it. 
: victory:


----------



## lozza84

just taken some more pics duno if they are any good ? and i found that one of them has died  i think due to the fact it was too dry in there ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah they look like fulica lol, underside pics would confirm though. 

Deaths this time of year could be due to anything - are you 100% it's died? Sometimes they go into a form of hibernation (especially this time of year) which can look a lot like a death when it gets too cold. 

One thing though - cricket tub is too small for a adult  50L RUB's are ideal


----------



## lozza84

They were in a 12lt tank but when i found the one dead i removed the remaining one to see if i could keep the humitity up  shes not an adult anyway shes about 3-4cms


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ah right, fair enough then  

Though cricket tubs suck for humidity I've found.


----------



## lozza84

Hmmm its not workin to well lol she seems ok tho, eaten lots of lettuce  iv ordered some coir see how that holds up


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Coir is far better imo, it's what I use for all mine.  bit more pricey than topsoil, but if you buy it in bulk it's easily worth it lol.


----------



## lozza84

Good  price isnt a prob really just dont want anymore to die!!!


----------



## Neo53

On a side note, it looks like you are feeding iceburg lettuce? I would suggest something a big deeper green in color (darker green the better nutrition...in general) when it comes to lettuce species, especially if you are worried about sick snails 

Best of luck!


----------



## lozza84

thanks for the heads up  first time snail owner


----------



## Neo53

No probs! If ya can, find some hemp seed (Sainsbury has them this I know for sure) and crush those up as well. I find the snails really love the stuff.


----------



## lozza84

ok shall do  i just got 2 newbies today thanx to themetaphysicalninja


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Sweet potato too works great, lasts ages and is pretty good for them  

Your welcome lol.


----------



## lozza84




----------



## DarkCarmen

Neo53 said:


> hemp seed (Sainsbury has them this I know for sure).


I've been trying to look for hemp seed and couldn't find it, will try there. i ended up just getting some pumpkins seeds for now for them



Neo53 said:


> big deeper green in color (darker green the better nutrition...in general)


didn't know that, mine tend to have abit of a mix of food anyway
at mo they got lil letuce some courgette and sweet potato.
I'm always looking on petsnails at what different things they like to eat

my ill one doing abit better, he had retracted far back again the other day but as he doesn't appear to have anything contagious i put on of his brother in bat with him and the other one helped wake him up. i didn't think this at the time so when i saw it half up in the others shell i got him out and put him away and turn round to find shyguy(nickname for ill one) awake exploring. also saw him eat tonight which seems like first time in ages i've actually seen this.


----------



## booboo30

stephenie191 said:


> I know they're are some owners out there and i thought why not start a thread for us lot. Because i'm sick of posting snail thread after snail thread:blush:
> 
> I have Achantina Fulica (around 17 babies) and 2 albino Fulica Ducky and peatree.
> Next week i'm getting another albino fulica to go with Ducky and Peatree and a pair of panthera somthing or other.
> 
> It would be good if everyone posted pics of set-ups/snails.
> 
> Hope to see pics soon : victory:


 hi 
i keep a number of snail species i have some ireds for sale 2x ireds for £3.50 plus £2.50 postage if anyone interested i would post but i dont knw how to on here


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

booboo30 said:


> hi
> i keep a number of snail species i have some ireds for sale 2x ireds for £3.50 plus £2.50 postage if anyone interested i would post but i dont knw how to on here


Go into the invert classifieds at the bottom, click "new post" : victory:


----------



## stevepully

*For sale*

*Fulica Jades, Rumina Decollata, Iredalie and apple snail babies for sale. Let me know if your interested.*


----------



## Mikaela

Hi all, just a quick cheeky message to tell you WOS forum has moved and is now www.snailsandtails.proboards.com as you can probably guess from name it's not just snails but other pets too (but mainly snails). Ninja is our Global Mod and he's put some brilliant caresheets up for various species


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Lol cheeky  

Indeed I have and I shall be doing some more for your viewing pleasure when I can be bothered xD


----------



## Pleco07

Most upto date pics of my tigers...


























*All of which will be up for sale as soon as I weigh them and work out the postage*


----------



## Mikaela

I'd def be interested Duck, they fab. am I right in thinking their skin feels like a margies? Looks like it from the pics


----------



## Pleco07

Mikaela said:


> I'd def be interested Duck, they fab. am I right in thinking their skin feels like a margies? Looks like it from the pics


Yeah they have a similar feel to margies


----------



## Biggys

hi i'm sorry if this annoys the people that keep snails as pets

i'm looking to keep a conoly of GALS as i large feeder item for my bosc monitor
i used to keep GALS as pets 10 years ago but i'm looking to start to keep some as a food source 
can anyone tell me the easiest to breed 
and if i have to many babies would people buy them or take them for free ?

thanks 
Tyler


----------



## Pleco07

Biggys said:


> hi i'm sorry if this annoys the people that keep snails as pets
> 
> i'm looking to keep a conoly of GALS as i large feeder item for my bosc monitor
> i used to keep GALS as pets 10 years ago but i'm looking to start to keep some as a food source
> can anyone tell me the easiest to breed
> and if i have to many babies would people buy them or take them for free ?
> 
> thanks
> Tyler


Get Achatina fulica. Sexually mature at 3-4 months but generally start breeding and laying at 6months old. Easily kept at room temp and pretty much bomb proof. Lay around 3-500 eggs, eggs take 4-10 days to hatch usually the lower end of that in my experience. You only need a couple of snails to be overun. You can easily sell them on as feeders if you get too many or just freeze the eggs.


----------



## Biggys

Pleco07 said:


> Get Achatina fulica. Sexually mature at 3-4 months but generally start breeding and laying at 6months old. Easily kept at room temp and pretty much bomb proof. Lay around 3-500 eggs, eggs take 4-10 days to hatch usually the lower end of that in my experience. You only need a couple of snails to be overun. You can easily sell them on as feeders if you get too many or just freeze the eggs.


Thank you for the quick reply :2thumb:

Ty


----------



## Truffs

Just asking on the off chance - has anyone got any jadatzi or albino jades for sale at the mo?

Also, if there are any about, is it too cold to risk delivery right now, would i be better holding off until it warms up a bit (hopefully that wont be long!)

Thanks muchly for any help :2thumb:


----------



## rosanna123

i think keira on petsnails has jadatzi's for sale. i would say it is a bit cold at the mo. middle -end of feb should be warm enough for them


----------



## stixandsnails

Its fine to post now as all good sellers will stock heat pads to post them with. :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

Andy2086 still has some jades I think



stixandsnails said:


> Its fine to post now as all good sellers will stock heat pads to post them with. :2thumb:


Ditto


----------



## DarkCarmen

should be ok to post now. I got my first 4 in feb last year and they came fine. you'l find sometimes people advertise in this thread if they've got any for sale or check the classifieds. i think afew users from this thread spend time on a snail forum.

did a mass clean out today and took chance to take a few pics








my 4 fulica








they left me a present.....
















2 albino retics
















3 lil jadatzi being reluctant to come out








dinner time


----------



## Neo53

Another place to check is eBay, oddly enough.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Truffs said:


> Just asking on the off chance - has anyone got any jadatzi or albino jades for sale at the mo?
> 
> Also, if there are any about, is it too cold to risk delivery right now, would i be better holding off until it warms up a bit (hopefully that wont be long!)
> 
> Thanks muchly for any help :2thumb:


I do's  



DarkCarmen said:


> should be ok to post now. I got my first 4 in feb last year and they came fine. you'l find sometimes people advertise in this thread if they've got any for sale or check the classifieds. i think afew users from this thread spend time on a snail forum.
> 
> did a mass clean out today and took chance to take a few pics
> image
> my 4 fulica
> image
> they left me a present.....
> image
> image
> 2 albino retics
> image
> image
> 3 lil jadatzi being reluctant to come out
> image
> dinner time


Them retics are looking good


----------



## DarkCarmen

Neo53 said:


> Another place to check is eBay, oddly enough.


I forgot ebay it's normaly the first place I suggest and the normal reaction I get is you can get snail on ebay!




TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Them retics are looking good


yup their doing really well 
and completly spoilt rotten as trying out diff veg and fruit for them
apart from my 3 jadatzi all my snails been from you.
your like my snail supplier :notworthy:


----------



## Truffs

Thank you :2thumb:

I tried ebay - i'd not thought of trying there, i was surprised to find some normal GALS for sale but no luck with jadatzis/white skinned at the mo



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Truffs*
> _Just asking on the off chance - has anyone got any jadatzi or albino jades for sale at the mo?
> 
> Also, if there are any about, is it too cold to risk delivery right now, would i be better holding off until it warms up a bit (hopefully that wont be long!)
> 
> Thanks muchly for any help :2thumb:_
> 
> I do's


Ooh sounds promising, I've pm'd so fingers crossed my search could be over soon  

Thanks to everyone for your help


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> I forgot ebay it's normaly the first place I suggest and the normal reaction I get is you can get snail on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> yup their doing really well
> and completly spoilt rotten as trying out diff veg and fruit for them
> apart from my 3 jadatzi all my snails been from you.
> your like my snail supplier :notworthy:


That's great, it's nice to see the ones I had as tiny little things doing well further down the line  
Hahahahha! Got lots more for sale ya know...  :lol2:


----------



## Truffs

My search is finally over, my new baby jadatzi arrived today and he is soooo cute i thought i'd share a pic:flrt:
He's very active and has been merrily wandering round exploring his new home all evening and is tucking into food with no problem!

Thanks to TheMetaphysicalNinja for this cute little baby :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Awesome, looking good


----------



## DarkCarmen

nice lil one you got there
TheMetaphysicalNinja will have you hooked in buying more :lol2:

just thought I'd tell you all about my visit to london zoo. visited this tuesday gone. very nice zoo and nice staff etc although missed going in gift shop.....
anyway why am I writing about about zoo visit here? because I saw some snails there:lol2: yep was kinda surpised to find some there not that I go hunting for them mind you. I saw 2 tanks of apple snails one was in rainforest section, that tank was doing very well lost of eggs and snails of different sizes even had a cuttle bone which was covered in snails. second tank was in bug house section place ( biodiversity centre). had a fair few in not as heavily populated but still all active and afew eggs about.
they also had some land snails a tank which was labled with having _Archachatina marginata and _Achatina achatina although I couldn't quite tell the difference between them as they were tucked away asleep in shells they looked healthy.
and thats not all they also had a big information display it looked like a big comic strip and it told story of giant african snails that were brought to a different country an basicly took over so then they brought over the rosy wolf snails to feed on the other invaders but instead they preferred the taste of the native snails partula snail. well i found it all very interesting plus you could see into the research room which had loads of tanks with lots of snails. just thought i'd share, i didn't take any pictures, I don't like to in zoos anymore... well i try not to make it main focus of visit. but my friend did so might get some pics of her.


----------



## Truffs

> nice lil one you got there
> TheMetaphysicalNinja will have you hooked in buying more


Thanks, he is definitely a very cute little snail - my fulica was almost fully grown when i got him so to start from a tiny baby is lovely, he's so active its fascinating to watch and its amazing how far and how fast he moves around his home!

As for more - well, dont tell my other half (he thinks we have enough tanks in the house lol!) but it wouldnt surprise me and as luck would have it i have them in exo terra faunariums which are stackable, not like i planned it that way of course :whistling2:

Your zoo trip sounds great, my other half is always nervous of me visiting such places as apparently it gives me too many ideas lol!


----------



## neville

What cute babies!!
Just found batch of eggs from my fulicia. First batch from this pair so probably not all furtile. Have to wait and see. Odd thing though they're green!!! First clutch( if that's the right word) can be discoloured, a bit yellowish but never seen green.


----------



## Pleco07

Lime green, almost flourescent looking?



neville said:


> What cute babies!!
> Just found batch of eggs from my fulicia. First batch from this pair so probably not all furtile. Have to wait and see. Odd thing though they're green!!! First clutch( if that's the right word) can be discoloured, a bit yellowish but never seen green.


----------



## stephenie191

Hello all. 

It's me the thread starter ! :lol2:

Havn't been on in ages or keps Gal's in ages.

However i'm hoping to get a few? 

What happened to Ebay? There used to be LOADS on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## neville

Yes , pretty much lime green. why does that ring a bell with you


----------



## DarkCarmen

Truffs said:


> As for more - well, dont tell my other half (he thinks we have enough tanks in the house lol!) but it wouldnt surprise me and as luck would have it i have them in exo terra faunariums which are stackable, not like i planned it that way of course :whistling2:
> 
> Your zoo trip sounds great, my other half is always nervous of me visiting such places as apparently it gives me too many ideas lol!


:lol2: i'm trying to resist getting more but if ever got more i'd probably get more albino or some native snails with swirl on shell (forgot name) or get some aquatic snails or slugs so not many.
the zoo was so good even if didn't see all I saw most i'l have to get pics off my friend. i love zoos just find sometimes the other visitors can annoy me abit too much:bash:. 
funny thing at one of my local zoos' went into discovery centre bit kinda for kids but has few small reptiles and insects and you could also hold some stuff. you could hold stick insect cockroach or snail, i held cockroach it was so cool but friend said do i want to hold snail i said i can hold my own at home zoo keeper there heard me and we spoke about snails for a while but their trying to come up with better ways for kids to intereact with insects (something like that) because currently you can't actually hold the snail you have it on your hand but on a leaf, i found that very random but she did explain to me why i just can't remember....



stephenie191 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> It's me the thread starter ! :lol2:


:gasp: the creator :notworthy:
sent ya a reply


----------



## Pleco07

neville said:


> Yes , pretty much lime green. why does that ring a bell with you


Its completely normal


----------



## stephenie191

DarkCarmen said:


> :gasp: the creator :notworthy:
> sent ya a reply


:lol2: - Will Pm back now !


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stephenie191 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> It's me the thread starter ! :lol2:
> 
> Havn't been on in ages or keps Gal's in ages.
> 
> However i'm hoping to get a few?
> 
> What happened to Ebay? There used to be LOADS on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wow! It's you! *bow's down* :lol2:

What you after? I got rod's and poss. Jadatzi, plus retics and *maybe* tigers... :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oooh long time (again :blush: ) since I been here! How is everyone?

I don't really have any snaily news though.....um...what have I got....? Upgraded them all a while ago now, to big storage boxes from Asda. They were bargains, £6 each and really big. Pre drilled ventilation holes too. Um....bought 3.6Kg of sphagnum moss the other week.....um....see I told you nothing exciting :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Wow! It's you! *bow's down* :lol2:
> 
> What you after? I got rod's and poss. Jadatzi, plus retics and *maybe* tigers... :whistling2:


Reti's my fave ! : victory:

Togers. . . I'm listening. (have pm'd) : victory:


----------



## vicky1804

Hi everyone,
im new on this thread but iv seen snails about and always found them really cool.
I was hoping someone could help me out? as im looking to get one but not sure where to start.
Got loads of cricket tubs and salad. As for the snail itself i really like Duck and peewee at the beginning.

Thank you


----------



## stephenie191

vicky1804 said:


> Hi everyone,
> im new on this thread but iv seen snails about and always found them really cool.
> I was hoping someone could help me out? as im looking to get one but not sure where to start.
> Got loads of cricket tubs and salad. As for the snail itself i really like Duck and peewee at the beginning.
> 
> Thank you


Duck and Peewee, think they were mine. They are Albino Fulica. The most popular land snails, only the albino colouring. Also know as White jade.

Ebay is good, there is somone in classifieds selling baby Albino Fulica. they post too. : victory:


----------



## vicky1804

Thanks
Im not sure which post im looking for in the sales section, could you possibly post it here for me please?


----------



## janice

*hi*

im new 2 this site and not sure how i do my own link but ive got 134 albino achatina reticulata's for sale


----------



## CoolColombo

I have 2 Ginat African land snails and I was wondering. I found a lot of cuttlefish bone on the beach yesterday. I rinsed it of and now there on my window sil drying. Can I give it to them. I know they like cuttlefish bone and it helps there shell. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## lozza84

I have babies for sale...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gecko lady

may have been already said once.. but i am not looking through ALL of these posts :lol2: i think you should do a snail morph list and how to get them like they do with snakes and lizards.. that would be pretty cool! i love snails there so cool!


----------



## stephenie191

I can't belive this threads had nearlly 100,000 views! I never thought it would be this popualr! :gasp:

When i tell people i think snails have cute faces, they look at me like i'm wierd. . . now i can say i'm not the only one ! :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

gecko lady said:


> may have been already said once.. but i am not looking through ALL of these posts :lol2: i think you should do a snail morph list and how to get them like they do with snakes and lizards.. that would be pretty cool! i love snails there so cool!


You mean something like... Oh I don't know... 

This? 

http://www.snailsandtails.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=hp&action=display&thread=41&page=1


----------



## gecko lady

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> You mean something like... Oh I don't know...
> 
> This?
> 
> - Login


Thats pretty cool lol


----------



## Pleco07

Just sold the last of my snails this morning (3 tigers)....end of an era :sad:


----------



## Mikaela

Ah Pleco I'm sure they'll be happy, plus now you'll have room for something else lol


----------



## Pleco07

Mikaela said:


> Ah Pleco I'm sure they'll be happy, plus now you'll have room for something else lol


Going back to my first love, way before snails. Tropical fish :whistling2:


----------



## Mikaela

Fish are beautiful, not my cup of tea I must say, not sure why, possible because you can't hold them! But good luck with them and look forward to seeing pics


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pleco07 said:


> Going back to my first love, way before snails. Tropical fish :whistling2:


Fish make me laugh... they all like "swimming swimming swimming... oh GOD IT SEES ME! *hides* 

Swimming swimming swimming, Swimming swimming swimming.... oooh food! 

Swimming swimming swimming....


----------



## Pleco07

Mikaela said:


> Fish are beautiful, not my cup of tea I must say, not sure why, possible because you can't hold them! But good luck with them and look forward to seeing pics


Barely held any of the snails, only when cleaning out and for occasional pics


----------



## Juzza12

Hey guys, looking to get some of these to breed as feeders, are there any that i could keep in a medium faunarium? (tall one)

Cheers


----------



## DarkCarmen

the best ones to go for as feeder breeders are gonna be the normal ones you get common fulica
plus you can normaly get them quite cheap if anything it's adults that may cost bit more but not loads

I'm not sure on the size of that container so someone else can say yay or nay to that but i keep some of my in one of the rub type containers that you can get from places like QD, wilkensons or staples and drilled some holes in side and top

someone might come by with more info
petsnails is a good site and a forum just about snails is up and running


----------



## janeb

hi all i havent been on for a while nothing new anyone got any for sale? was looking for babies?


----------



## lozza84

I do  i have jades & rodatzi's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rackie

I've just got some new snails.
Say hello to the little'uns


----------



## angelgirls29

My lot in the sun 









My special girl Maisie (her twin died  )









Thanks to Lozza for the newest babies!!!


----------



## Rackie

Would anybody be able to tell me which species my snails are? I can get a different pic if needs be :blush:


----------



## angelgirls29

Can you get a pic from above / the side?


----------



## Rackie

Excuse the broken shell 










I figured they were fulicas, but thought I'd check?


----------



## Pleco07

Rackie said:


> image
> 
> Excuse the broken shell
> 
> image
> 
> I figured they were fulicas, but thought I'd check?


They look like fulica to me


----------



## Rackie

Thanks


----------



## lozza84

angelgirls29 said:


> My lot in the sun
> image
> 
> My special girl Maisie (her twin died  )
> image
> 
> Thanks to Lozza for the newest babies!!!


No probs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janeb

lozza84 said:


> I do  i have jades & rodatzi's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh could you pm me with a price? Would you take a postal order?


----------



## Mikaela

On the 23rd March I found rectic eggs fresh on the surface, 3 days later (last sat) I cleaned out the tank and buried the 3 eggs and another I found in a corner. Yesterday I took out food bowls that had been there a day and soaked them overnight. Today I found a baby rectic in the water with them. So I dug up the other eggs to see if there was any more hatching eggs but ....duh duh duh....all 4 eggs were still there!!
Now the tank was thoroughy cleaned out and I've seen no more eggs (just had a rummage), so this means that either they've laid a single egg and it's hatched within 6 days or one has given birth to a live young...any one ever heard of that in rectics??


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hi all, does anyone now of any achatina achatina available? 

Cheers,

Jenny


----------



## Pleco07

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hi all, does anyone now of any achatina achatina available?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jenny


How big you want, I know some one that may have hatchlings


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Pleco07 said:


> How big you want, I know some one that may have hatchlings


Looking for older than hatchlings really. I have one that's just under a year so would be looking for similar aged snails. Although if I have no luck I'll happily have hatchlings!
Thanks for the reply


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Everyone please note James Moore (snail1992) goes by the name of reptileman19 is a scamer


----------



## Sarahhampson

hi so i had 2 gals for about 4 months they were about 3 inchs big i was told they were easy to keep but i couldnt keep mine alive  they kept going really far into there shells so i gave them a warm bath then lots of food they seemed ok for about aweek then went back into thee shells they done this on and off for 3 months then they died  well i have just orderd 5 more and need some advice to keep these alive thankyou


----------



## Pleco07

Sarahhampson said:


> hi so i had 2 gals for about 4 months they were about 3 inchs big i was told they were easy to keep but i couldnt keep mine alive  they kept going really far into there shells so i gave them a warm bath then lots of food they seemed ok for about aweek then went back into thee shells they done this on and off for 3 months then they died  well i have just orderd 5 more and need some advice to keep these alive thankyou


What species? and whats your setup?


----------



## Sarahhampson

i have a 5 and 10 gallon tank which one will be best as the ones i am getting are getting are an inch big they will have soil in 2 hides a shallow water dish food dish and a cuttlefish bone


----------



## Pleco07

Sarahhampson said:


> i have a 5 and 10 gallon tank which one will be best as the ones i am getting are getting are an inch big they will have soil in 2 hides a shallow water dish food dish and a cuttlefish bone


What are the measurements of tanks? and the species?


----------



## Sarahhampson

am not sure of the tanks jusk know there 5 and 10 gallons there Achatina Fulica


----------



## Sarahhampson

its one of them then i have a larger one of these Ferplast Geo Tank Clear Plastic Reptile Insect X Large on eBay (end time 16-Apr-11 11:31:54 BST)


----------



## Mikaela

animalstorey said:


> Everyone please note James Moore (snail1992) goes by the name of reptileman19 is a scamer


He is indeed, I had the police visit him at xmas after he didn't send my snails, he gave me a refund after that. Report him on here as he has been banned several times


----------



## Sarahhampson

hi so my snails arrived today earlier than expected and i orderd 2 and got 6 :S so there all in the tank with some wet tissue and some apple and carrot will have to get some compost and veg tomorrow


----------



## thereptileman

hello all how often do they breed a (gals) from adults and how many babies is it like mice ? every six weeks ? thanks


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Depends on the species of gals you keep.


----------



## Kat91

You people actually keep SNAILS?!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Kat91 said:


> You people actually keep SNAILS?!


Only because it saves on body cream. A quick snail down before bed time makes the skin lovely and soft.


----------



## Pleco07

animalstorey said:


> Only because it saves on body cream. A quick snail down before bed time makes the skin lovely and soft.





> 'Enter Capibell Cream, a snail slime-based face cream that promises to iron out wrinkles and nourish the skin.
> 
> The face cream is expected to go on sale in Britain next year after it is showcased at cosmetic exhibitions in Milan next week.'


Cant go wrong


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

animalstorey said:


> Only because it saves on body cream. A quick snail down before bed time makes the skin lovely and soft.





Pleco07 said:


> Cant go wrong


:no1:

Kat, snails are very cool  They come in lots of shapes, sizes and colours, probably a lot prettier than you imagine!

Oh, and hello Snail Thread peeps, I keep forgetting about this thread :?

Snail news....snail news....I got more eggs from my Jadatzis  (this is me starting to promote them in the interest of flogging them  )


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Pleco07 said:


> Cant go wrong


Cheaper to buy and use a tiger snail.


----------



## MustLoveSnails

animalstorey said:


> Only because it saves on body cream. A quick snail down before bed time makes the skin lovely and soft.


 

:lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Hi all, have not been around here for a while *waves*

Still got about 20 million snails despite spreading out into other inverts as well : victory:


----------



## JaMMiT

Does Anyone Think I Should Get A Snail They Look Good But Are They Hard Work To Look After?
Thanks
JaMMiT


----------



## Pleco07

JaMMiT said:


> Does Anyone Think I Should Get A Snail They Look Good But Are They Hard Work To Look After?
> Thanks
> JaMMiT


Probably the easiest pet to look after :2thumb:


----------



## thereptileman

how often do they breed ?


----------



## Pleco07

thereptileman said:


> how often do they breed ?


Depends on the species


----------



## JaMMiT

Pleco07 said:


> Probably the easiest pet to look after :2thumb:


Thanks, Might think of getting a few, What Breed Are Best? :2thumb:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

JaMMiT said:


> Thanks, Might think of getting a few, What Breed Are Best? :2thumb:


 I'd say go with Achatina fulica first, common, easy to keep and breed like mad (thats the only downside, at least weekly full substrate egg checks then freezing or crushing unwanted ones).
It would be worthwhile reading up on a few species and see what sounds nice to you, a good knowledge before buying is always handy. Personally I'd recomend starting with one of the medium sized ones, not the biggest species, and go for one that does not require very precise conditions.
Give them a good sized tank, decent substrate, whatever heat and humidity they need, nice varied diet, cuttlefish and a few things to explore and you are basically sorted


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hello all, little puzzle for you! I have an achatina achatina living alone. I checked on it today and found one green egg in there. It's the right size and shape for a GALS egg, but there is only one...and it's green! Any ideas on what it is? Or if it is indeed a snail egg?

Any help much appreciated!


Jenny


----------



## amylls

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hello all, little puzzle for you! I have an achatina achatina living alone. I checked on it today and found one green egg in there. It's the right size and shape for a GALS egg, but there is only one...and it's green! Any ideas on what it is? Or if it is indeed a snail egg?
> 
> Any help much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Jenny


Gal eggs do tend to be greeny/yellow some brighter than others so i would presume its an egg.Dont know why only 1....maybe the rest are on the way now!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

amylls said:


> Gal eggs do tend to be greeny/yellow some brighter than others so i would presume its an egg.Dont know why only 1....maybe the rest are on the way now!



I've never seen one this green though! I hope you're right though and more do appear. I've been planning on getting a mate for my tiger so I could start breeding them but haven't got round to it, maybe he just got bored of waiting and sorted himself out!


----------



## amylls

dickvansheepcake said:


> I've never seen one this green though! I hope you're right though and more do appear. I've been planning on getting a mate for my tiger so I could start breeding them but haven't got round to it, maybe he just got bored of waiting and sorted himself out!


Looks like he did!
I got a load a week or so ago that looked almost fluorescent.


----------



## Pleco07

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hello all, little puzzle for you! I have an achatina achatina living alone. I checked on it today and found one green egg in there. It's the right size and shape for a GALS egg, but there is only one...and it's green! Any ideas on what it is? Or if it is indeed a snail egg?
> 
> Any help much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Jenny


Firstly snails are hermaphrodite so are uite capabale of reproducing by themselves although clutches are usually a lot smaller and a lot less frequent. And as for colouration, green eggs are fine even super lime green flourescent eggs hatch out into healthy snails.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Pleco07 said:


> Firstly snails are hermaphrodite so are uite capabale of reproducing by themselves although clutches are usually a lot smaller and a lot less frequent. And as for colouration, green eggs are fine even super lime green flourescent eggs hatch out into healthy snails.


Yeah, I'm well aware that they can reproduce on their own. That wasn't really the mystery! It was just because there was only the one egg and that it is green. Although they would usually have smaller clutches I would have thought it would be larger than a single egg!
All the eggs my other snails have produced have been cream or yellow, so I was just a bit surprised to see a green one.


----------



## Pleco07

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yeah, I'm well aware that they can reproduce on their own. That wasn't really the mystery! It was just because there was only the one egg and that it is green. Although they would usually have smaller clutches I would have thought it would be larger than a single egg!
> All the eggs my other snails have produced have been cream or yellow, so I was just a bit surprised to see a green one.


Single eggs is normal, a lot of snails throw a few eggs here and there, usually before they really get into breeding but often between clutches too.


----------



## Mikaela

My latest clutch had about 100 green eggs and a lone white one lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Pleco07 said:


> Single eggs is normal, a lot of snails throw a few eggs here and there, usually before they really get into breeding but often between clutches too.


Ah right! Do you know how likely it is that it'll hatch? Or is it likely to be infertile?


----------



## Pleco07

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah right! Do you know how likely it is that it'll hatch? Or is it likely to be infertile?


All but a few of the 'lone eggs' if had (which is quite a few hundred) have hatched out and been been in good health and have gone onto breed themselves.


----------



## Street

What kind of containers do you lot keep your snails in? I'm trying to find a new one to put mine in but can't seem to find anything thats big enough that I like the look of.

I've looked at RUBs but none of them look clear and they don't look the best on display.. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## gnomie

I have mine in a plastic viv, as sometimes they need to travel with me and its easy to transport safely. Its also easier to clean and keep warm, however that's just me personally. I think it really depends on what you're after as they can be kept safe, healthy and warm in a wide variety of containers.

Equipment - Chapter 2. / Comprehensive Snail Care Guide maybe might give you some nifty ideas? C:


----------



## Street

At the moment mine are in one of the plastic faunariums, it was the biggest I could find but its only 39.5 x 24 x 31cm and it looks a bit cramped for them now they're getting bigger.

I've just spotted the Exo Terra glass terrariums.. Are these any good for snails? Could get one thats 45 x 45 x 45cm and I think it would look good on top of my skink!


----------



## Mikaela

Mine are in glass fish tanks and vivs.
How many do you have and what species?


----------



## gecko lady

I keep 3 of mine in an exo terra, another 3 in a fish tank and babies in a fanarium  exo terras are very good btw! As long as you have a good substrate that is good at keeping in moisture or they dry out really quickly


----------



## Street

Mikaela said:


> Mine are in glass fish tanks and vivs.
> How many do you have and what species?


I kept 3 out of all the eggs I had (Fulicas).. The rest had a dinner party with my skink! :whistling2:

I think I'll get the 45x45x45 Exo terra, should look good and will be plenty big enough.. I can keep my faunarium for any babies should they give me any!


----------



## BADGERS MUM

So best place to post is here apparently,  anyone have any babies for moi??


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

BADGERS MUM said:


> So best place to post is here apparently,  anyone have any babies for moi??


Depends, I've a clutch of fulica just hatched if that's what your after?  : victory:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Depends, I've a clutch of fulica just hatched if that's what your after?  : victory:


 
Thats exactly what Im talking about, used to be readily available but apparently not any more ........

Let me know your plans for them : victory:


----------



## gnomie

Fulicas are usually ten a penny, must be going through one hell of a dry spot. :O


----------



## Dee_Williams

i would REALLY like some albino fulica if anyone has any?

they are so pretty.

this is probably also a really stupid question, but do berber skinks and beardies eat snail eggs? or could they eat them rather? 

otherwise i am sure my billion chickens will love them as a treat.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Dee_Williams said:


> i would REALLY like some albino fulica if anyone has any?
> 
> they are so pretty.
> 
> this is probably also a really stupid question, but do berber skinks and beardies eat snail eggs? or could they eat them rather?
> 
> otherwise i am sure my billion chickens will love them as a treat.



I feed my beardies snail eggs when I have a few too many. One will eat some but the other goes crazy for them!


----------



## gnomie

dickvansheepcake said:


> I feed my beardies snail eggs when I have a few too many. One will eat some but the other goes crazy for them!


I'm gonna have to remember that, my aunt-in-law has two beardies and I'd love to treat them plus it would save the eggs going to waste. I'd much sooner they be ate than just froze.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah cool. i will try them with them if and when i ever get any.


----------



## gnomie

Hey Dee, your best bet is just to keep an eye on ebay and the classified ads on here, albino snails (rodatzi (albino shelled), white jade (albino fleshed) and Jadatzis (albino fleshed and shelled) I think I've got that right, if I'm wrong someone please correct me :2thumb:, are the most common varieties?) pop up for sale fairly regular.


----------



## Dee_Williams

there are some on eBay but they are the species that require heat i believe? 

i have put a bid on a starter kit and 2 rodatzi sub adults. bred from white parents is that right? 

***2 GIANT AFRICAN LAND SNAILS, RODATZI, SUB ADULTS*** on eBay (end time 15-May-11 21:53:21 BST)

it said they were the sub species that doesn't require heat. i can always pop a heat mat under, is not the end of the world.


----------



## lorrainem

*hi*

they should al be destroyed lung worm


----------



## BADGERS MUM

gnomie said:


> Fulicas are usually ten a penny, must be going through one hell of a dry spot. :O


I do live in the sticks to be fair :-s theres usually loads on ebay etc but thought Id check in with rfuk first you see :-D


----------



## Dee_Williams

lorrainem

I thought only WILD slugs and snails carried lungworm. donkeys are also a carrier, you going to kill all them too? (although that might be heart worm) 
so long as you keep up on normal worming with your pets i would think there would be no more risk than usual.

edited to say: i also live in the middle of nowhere. am not keen on buying them from the pet shop. i really like the albino ones.


----------



## Street

Well I got my new Exo Terra terrarium today and have spent the evening giving it a clean and putting some substrate etc in there for them. I've just moved them in and they look so much better now, they've got so much more space to snail around in!


----------



## gnomie

Dee_Williams said:


> there are some on eBay but they are the species that require heat i believe?
> 
> i have put a bid on a starter kit and 2 rodatzi sub adults. bred from white parents is that right?
> 
> ***2 GIANT AFRICAN LAND SNAILS, RODATZI, SUB ADULTS*** on eBay (end time 15-May-11 21:53:21 BST)
> 
> it said they were the sub species that doesn't require heat. i can always pop a heat mat under, is not the end of the world.


 These guys do pretty well at room temp but you're best to put a heat mat on the side of the tank as the substrate can get insanely hot and snails tend to bury themselves. But yeah, these are pretty easy to care for and are prettier than regular fulica counterparts.
That pair look lovely and from what I gather they're breed from albino shelled parents, I'm not sure about the flesh though. Snail genetics are ODD. I have a half albino rodatzi who has milky grey flesh and a yellow shell... 

On another note...
There's been many years of research done on lung worm and meningitis in land snails and as far as most of the community agrees is that it’s rarely found in wild caught snails, not ones that have been bred for generations in captivity. And usually needs to be ingested raw. So lorrainem maybe you ought to do a bit of research and not be so pig ignorant.
If people have _genuine_ concerns have a read here-
PetSnails Forum - meningitis


----------



## Mikaela

Street said:


> Well I got my new Exo Terra terrarium today and have spent the evening giving it a clean and putting some substrate etc in there for them. I've just moved them in and they look so much better now, they've got so much more space to snail around in!


It's nice to see when they go into a big tank, bet they'll be happy 



I've had snails one my face before and never caught anything.....does wonders for wrinkles though lol


----------



## Rackie

I was forced to have two more snails yesterday. They look a lot lighter than my current lot, they're pretty


----------



## Mikaela

Lol, I know the feeling of being forced


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am so excited. my 4 rodatzi youngsters arrived this morning. 
they are eating some rocket at mo. i feel like a kid at christmas.

i have also ordered some albino ones. 

ok so now stupid q time, i know i am jumping the gun but what sort of size do they breed at? i presume they have to be quite large?


----------



## gnomie

Mikaela said:


> It's nice to see when they go into a big tank, bet they'll be happy
> 
> 
> 
> I've had snails one my face before and never caught anything.....does wonders for wrinkles though lol


Can they do your eyebrows too? :O

I had a great youtube video lined up for this reply as well but I can't find it now. :C

And by complete accident, I found it again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5sVZ0QBRmM&feature=relatedhttp://youtu.be/n5sVZ0QBRmM


----------



## Mikaela

Dee_Williams said:


> i am so excited. my 4 rodatzi youngsters arrived this morning.
> they are eating some rocket at mo. i feel like a kid at christmas.
> 
> i have also ordered some albino ones.
> 
> ok so now stupid q time, i know i am jumping the gun but what sort of size do they breed at? i presume they have to be quite large?


 
My rodatzi had their first eggs at just over 2 inchs, maybe 7-8 months old 


They can't do your eyebrows but they can gel your hair! :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Got a good few snails for sale, snail thread regulars get first dibs and possibly special deals depending  Retics, tigers, margies, immacs all for sale.


----------



## hedwigdan

do giant African land snails need feeding daily or can I change their food every few days?


----------



## DarkCarmen

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Got a good few snails for sale, snail thread regulars get first dibs and possibly special deals depending  Retics, tigers, margies, immacs all for sale.


If anyones interested I recommend ninja especially as most my snails I got from him.
so very tempting especially the tigers I'l try to resist I would like some one day.... well either tigers or slugs. but i will still look up some info about them. one quick question do they need any heating at all? as my current ones have done well without.




hedwigdan said:


> do giant African land snails need feeding daily or can I change their food every few days?


 I'd say depends how many you got and whether their young or adult, only i find that difference with mine most mine eat food gradually whilst my 4 living together are greedy piggy's bless em. one thing i would say is don't throw loads of food in as most of it will go off/rot which snails do enjoy but then it's bit smelly plus attracts pest/flies.

i know this is a common problem most people have with the flies and i must say their really begining to annoy me now :devil: can i ask what people do to get rid or decrease them, i clean regulary etc but i notice them around and abit worried my family will too and make me get rid of snails. I found 3 possible solutions but not sure which would be best
1. getting some Hypoaspis mites
2. woodlice - they eat the pest's and faeces
3.Chiffon apparently covering tanks with this will stop flies getting in but still let in air
would like to know peoples thoughts especially if you've had/dealt with this problem. thank's all i'l do some new snaily pics soon


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DarkCarmen said:


> If anyones interested I recommend ninja especially as most my snails I got from him.
> so very tempting especially the tigers I'l try to resist I would like some one day.... well either tigers or slugs. but i will still look up some info about them. one quick question do they need any heating at all? as my current ones have done well without.
> 
> 
> I'd say depends how many you got and whether their young or adult, only i find that difference with mine most mine eat food gradually whilst my 4 living together are greedy piggy's bless em. one thing i would say is don't throw loads of food in as most of it will go off/rot which snails do enjoy but then it's bit smelly plus attracts pest/flies.
> 
> i know this is a common problem most people have with the flies and i must say their really begining to annoy me now :devil: can i ask what people do to get rid or decrease them, i clean regulary etc but i notice them around and abit worried my family will too and make me get rid of snails. I found 3 possible solutions but not sure which would be best
> 1. getting some Hypoaspis mites
> 2. woodlice - they eat the pest's and faeces
> 3.Chiffon apparently covering tanks with this will stop flies getting in but still let in air
> would like to know peoples thoughts especially if you've had/dealt with this problem. thank's all i'l do some new snaily pics soon


Hey, glad yours are doing well  

Yeah Tigers do need heating, especially in the winter. Mine don't at the moment because their mat blew and they live in a very warm room anyway as everything lives in one room, so you can imagine the combined effects of 7 vivariums worth of heat mats, a 7 foot tortoise pen kept at 37C and 2 other viv's worth of bulbs, plus the other snails heating! It stays very warm to say the least xD 

But anyway, yeah they do need heating lol. Other than that their alright care wise, little more fiddley than the others, more fussy about food and humidity and the like lol. 

I would suggest solution 2, plus solution 4 - springtails. They do exactly what the flies do in the food chain, except better, so the flies dont get a foothold  You can buy a culture of them quite cheap usually. I ended up with them all by themselves! 
One issue, is if you then put hypoaspis in they may well eat the springtail eggs/springtails, so bear that in mind lol.


----------



## hedwigdan

DarkCarmen said:


> If anyones interested I recommend ninja especially as most my snails I got from him.
> so very tempting especially the tigers I'l try to resist I would like some one day.... well either tigers or slugs. but i will still look up some info about them. one quick question do they need any heating at all? as my current ones have done well without.
> 
> 
> I'd say depends how many you got and whether their young or adult, only i find that difference with mine most mine eat food gradually whilst my 4 living together are greedy piggy's bless em. one thing i would say is don't throw loads of food in as most of it will go off/rot which snails do enjoy but then it's bit smelly plus attracts pest/flies.
> 
> i know this is a common problem most people have with the flies and i must say their really begining to annoy me now :devil: can i ask what people do to get rid or decrease them, i clean regulary etc but i notice them around and abit worried my family will too and make me get rid of snails. I found 3 possible solutions but not sure which would be best
> 1. getting some Hypoaspis mites
> 2. woodlice - they eat the pest's and faeces
> 3.Chiffon apparently covering tanks with this will stop flies getting in but still let in air
> would like to know peoples thoughts especially if you've had/dealt with this problem. thank's all i'l do some new snaily pics soon


So if I can put up with the smell and can keep the flies out its fine to leave their food and change it maybe twice a week?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have a 2ft by 1ft by 15inch tank that i have put my 4 snailys in. 
what sort of space per snail size should i be looking at?

the ones i have at the mo are about 2inches each. i do have a 4ft tank that has fish in it at mo but it is leaking so i am sorting out a pond home for them. 

or is space not so important so long as everything is kept clean and they are well fed?


----------



## ladyboid

quick question for all you snaily people :lol2:

Can reticulated and fulica snails breed and produce offspring together?. If they can does any one have any photos or info on what the babys look like.


----------



## Mikaela

Dee_Williams said:


> i have a 2ft by 1ft by 15inch tank that i have put my 4 snailys in.
> what sort of space per snail size should i be looking at?
> 
> the ones i have at the mo are about 2inches each. i do have a 4ft tank that has fish in it at mo but it is leaking so i am sorting out a pond home for them.
> 
> or is space not so important so long as everything is kept clean and they are well fed?


 
That tank is fine Dee as they are small snails, when they get proper huge you can see when they have no room and could do with more space, but I have a tank like that with 2 1/2 inch snails and they have plenty of space.



Don't just feed them a couple of times a week as that gives tiny worms & mites time to breed on the food, also in the warm weather it'll go bad. I feed mine every 2 days (unless they eat fast!), I take out the old food and also I use a plastic saucer as it helps keep the worms away


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> That tank is fine Dee as they are small snails, when they get proper huge you can see when they have no room and could do with more space, but I have a tank like that with 2 1/2 inch snails and they have plenty of space.
> 
> Thank you for the advice. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Don't just feed them a couple of times a week as that gives tiny worms & mites time to breed on the food, also in the warm weather it'll go bad. I feed mine every 2 days (unless they eat fast!), I take out the old food and also I use a plastic saucer as it helps keep the worms away


I have put in a flat dish that is meant to be used for candles for the food for the snails. not quite what the person that gave it to me expected it to be used for but hey.... :lol2:
One of them is hiding under the food. Bless.


----------



## ladyboid

ladyboid said:


> quick question for all you snaily people :lol2:
> 
> Can reticulated and fulica snails breed and produce offspring together?. If they can does any one have any photos or info on what the babys look like.


Anyone?: victory:


----------



## DarkCarmen

ladyboid said:


> Anyone?: victory:


think cross breeding can be done but i've only read a lil bit about it on the petsnails website:blush:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> But anyway, yeah they do need heating lol. Other than that their alright care wise, little more fiddley than the others, more fussy about food and humidity and the like lol.
> 
> I would suggest solution 2, plus solution 4 - springtails. They do exactly what the flies do in the food chain, except better, so the flies dont get a foothold  You can buy a culture of them quite cheap usually. I ended up with them all by themselves!
> One issue, is if you then put hypoaspis in they may well eat the springtail eggs/springtails, so bear that in mind lol.


i get what ya mean about the heat i don't own any reps but i've been in afew rep shops and have felt the heat. thanks for info on tigers their just a "would like to own one day" pet including many others but just shows i need to do more reading up on them.
i forgot about springtails have heard them mentioned before. i'l look into them, sounds silly but i'm worried about accidentally throwing them away with the soil. woodlice are tempting use to play with them in garden.
some reading up todo


----------



## Mikaela

ladyboid said:


> quick question for all you snaily people :lol2:
> 
> Can reticulated and fulica snails breed and produce offspring together?. If they can does any one have any photos or info on what the babys look like.


Hiya, no they won't breed, rectic eggs are easily twice the size of fulica eggs.

Unless ninja says otherwise lol as he knows all there is to know


----------



## ladyboid

Thanks :O)

The reason I was wondering is because I was given some snails recently by a friend who housed her retic and fulica together for a short time and whilst together she had a clutch.
At first we both thought they were just normal fulica babys but as they have got older they seem alot lighter than others we have had....
what do you think? normal fulica or not?


----------



## Dee_Williams

maybe it depends which one is being boy and which one girl? 

they are really pretty.


----------



## Mikaela

Pretty snails, will have a better look on laptop later cos on phone


----------



## Dee_Williams

my albinos arrived this morning. :flrt: i now have 9 snails. the albinos are a lot smaller than i thought they were going to be though.  won't be buying off them again, :lol2:

so i am a hapy bunny. happy birthday to me! :2thumb:


----------



## Mikaela

- Fulica x Recticula?

They won't breed so if the fulica layed the eggs then they are fulica 
I had stripey ones but as the got older they all turned dark.

Albino what Dee?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> http://www.snailsandtails.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=snailbreeding&action=display&thread=164
> 
> Albino what Dee?


oops, sorry.
albino fulica. 
2 small ones and a smaller one. lol.

i have 4 that are meant ot be off albino parents and 2 normals.


----------



## Mikaela

Ah, quite a collection you're getting now


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> Ah, quite a collection you're getting now


i haven't told my o/h yet. :blush::gasp:


----------



## Mikaela

You told him yet?!


----------



## Rackie

Here are all of mine


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> You told him yet?!


erm.... no. :blush: he is gonna strop. but ti is my b day wednesday so hopefully i can steer him towards the "well i bought it to me from you" thing. :lol2:


----------



## tracy pearman

I'm thinking of getting a couple of snails for my insect mad son. Can anyone reccommend any sellers? I've read that Ninja is trustworthy:whistling2:~(I'll check out if you have a classified add) anyone else i should look to buy from?


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi, there is a guy on ebay,bugsclub or bugzclub, that i got a starter kit form. his snails are in good nick and the kit gives you everythnig you need.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EXO-TERRA-Gia..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3a6633a6d5

is an example. although his price does seem to have gone up a bit since i bought mine last week....


----------



## Mikaela

Dee are these the snails that were smaller than you expected? If so it says 2cm foot not shell, which is a rather strange way to measure them lol but hey ho, I've bought bits off him in the past. However the listing says it has a flat base ideal for heat mats...DO NOT put a heat mat on the base for snails, they go on the sides. The tank is also pretty small so would need replacing once they start to get bigger. But like I said I've bought of him and had no probs with the stuff I received. :2thumb:

Personally for buying snails I would recommend Ninja, at the risk of giving him a big head, he has always sent me lovely snails and is happy to answer any questions you have. I believe he has albino skinned and yellow shelled fulica at the mo (jadatzi), they are very easy to keep and an ideal starter snail.

If you like I'll post a link to show the different colours of fulica you can get, I imagine Ninja has most of them for sale


----------



## Mikaela

Rackie said:


> Here are all of mine
> image


 
These are cute Rackie, I like fulica


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> Dee are these the snails that were smaller than you expected? If so it says 2cm foot not shell, which is a rather strange way to measure them lol but hey ho, I've bought bits off him in the past. However the listing says it has a flat base ideal for heat mats...DO NOT put a heat mat on the base for snails, they go on the sides. The tank is also pretty small so would need replacing once they start to get bigger. But like I said I've bought of him and had no probs with the stuff I received. :2thumb:
> 
> Personally for buying snails I would recommend Ninja, at the risk of giving him a big head, he has always sent me lovely snails and is happy to answer any questions you have. I believe he has albino skinned and yellow shelled fulica at the mo (jadatzi), they are very easy to keep and an ideal starter snail.
> 
> If you like I'll post a link to show the different colours of fulica you can get, I imagine Ninja has most of them for sale


Thanks mikaela, i haven't put a heat mat on the tank, I have them in a 2ft by 1 ft by 15inch viv that my berber skink lived in. (sealed the light holes up with a mesh and double sided sticky tape.) 

i thought the tank was too small, but had already bid on it when i found the others. i can use it for transporting beasties so it will be used. 

i would really like some more albino ones, but i know i am going to be over run whe nthey all get bigger.

i have an empty 4ft fish tank that i will be keeping to one side for them in the future. 

they seem quite happy in the viv, eating loads and bodding about. 

one thing i did want to ask, is there any way i could light the tank up without frying them? i was thinking of using a low watt energy saving lightbulb but i think this is not ideal. any suggestions? i presume i am gonna have to put a decent bulb guard on it...

and no, this wasn't the person who i thought the snails were small to what was described. the snails off this guy are lovely, nice and big, i don't know how you measure foot size as they can vary from minute to minute! so maybe he meant shell size...?


----------



## Mikaela

Dee_Williams said:


> Thanks mikaela, i haven't put a heat mat on the tank, I have them in a 2ft by 1 ft by 15inch viv that my berber skink lived in. (sealed the light holes up with a mesh and double sided sticky tape.)
> 
> i thought the tank was too small, but had already bid on it when i found the others. i can use it for transporting beasties so it will be used.
> 
> i would really like some more albino ones, but i know i am going to be over run whe nthey all get bigger.
> 
> i have an empty 4ft fish tank that i will be keeping to one side for them in the future.
> 
> they seem quite happy in the viv, eating loads and bodding about.
> 
> one thing i did want to ask, is there any way i could light the tank up without frying them? i was thinking of using a low watt energy saving lightbulb but i think this is not ideal. any suggestions? i presume i am gonna have to put a decent bulb guard on it...
> 
> and no, this wasn't the person who i thought the snails were small to what was described. the snails off this guy are lovely, nice and big, i don't know how you measure foot size as they can vary from minute to minute! so maybe he meant shell size...?


 
Or the tank can be used when you have baby snails :whistling2:

Snails don't really benefit from the light, they tend to be more active at night, however my hubby has built me a viv that he felt I HAD to have lights on even though I have no intention of even plugging them in lol, I bought these kind of lights:
2 x 24 LED Linear Flexible Strip Car Lights 24cm White | eBay UK

The ones I bought were in the aquarium section but can't it right now and they were exactly the same any way
They are on top of the viv as it has a clear ceiling, they don't get hot and are a lot brighter than I thought they would be. 
I suppose they might not mind if you flicked them on though 

PS I think you measure the foot when it's climbing up the glass


----------



## Mikaela

Ooh just spotted you are a farmer, lucky you!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> Ooh just spotted you are a farmer, lucky you!


:lol2: not sure about lucky, maybe.. erm...stupid is a better word. :gasp:

they are a lot more than 2 inches if measured when they are climbing the glass, nearer 3 i would say. they really stretch out! 

is it better to remove the eggs from the big tank when/if any are laid? 

i like the albino with the stripey shells, my ones are yellow shelled. but they are all fab. 
they are eating a LOT more now, must be settling in ok. the dish i use is about 6 inch square with a small lip (about half an inch or less) i loosely fill it. not loads but a covering, and they seem to be eating that quite quickly. gone in just over a day. they seem to be spreading out over the tank a bit more now too. burying themselves and on the lid. ah i do love them :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> Or the tank can be used when you have baby snails :whistling2:
> 
> Snails don't really benefit from the light, they tend to be more active at night, however my hubby has built me a viv that he felt I HAD to have lights on even though I have no intention of even plugging them in lol, I bought these kind of lights:
> 2 x 24 LED Linear Flexible Strip Car Lights 24cm White | eBay UK
> 
> The ones I bought were in the aquarium section but can't it right now and they were exactly the same any way
> They are on top of the viv as it has a clear ceiling, they don't get hot and are a lot brighter than I thought they would be.
> I suppose they might not mind if you flicked them on though
> 
> 
> so how do they plug in? or do they come with an internal power source? it wasn't clear on that in the ad.
> it would just make my life a bit easier cleaning and feeding and stuff really.


----------



## Mikaela

Fulica eggs will hatch fine if left as the conditions are right but you could take them out. The eggs I let hatch I put in a small tank so i don't lose the tiny snails lol

In sellers shop they do an adapter and then you need a man to connect it. I'll have a look later for ones I got, mine were from uk not China


----------



## tracy pearman

Mikaela said:


> Personally for buying snails I would recommend Ninja, at the risk of giving him a big head, he has always sent me lovely snails and is happy to answer any questions you have. I believe he has albino skinned and yellow shelled fulica at the mo (jadatzi), they are very easy to keep and an ideal starter snail.
> 
> If you like I'll post a link to show the different colours of fulica you can get, I imagine Ninja has most of them for sale


Yes please:2thumb: I would appreciate that thank you.

Dee, I think the price difference is due to the tank being different sizes- £10 for small, £15 for medium.

I like the idea of an all inclusive kit...but I also like the idea of albinos and other 'specials':mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

tracy pearman said:


> Yes please:2thumb: I would appreciate that thank you.
> 
> Dee, I think the price difference is due to the tank being different sizes- £10 for small, £15 for medium.
> 
> I like the idea of an all inclusive kit...but I also like the idea of albinos and other 'specials':mf_dribble:


it was £9.99 when i bought it last week for the small.... he didn't have a medium or large listed then.

i quite like having a mix of the diferent colours, plus when/if they do lay you are gonna have a grab bag of assorted colours. it'll be like a chocolate box! and you can pick and choose which ones to mate with what if you are gonna get fussy. :lol2:
i am quite excited by the idea actually. now will have to wait for them to start kissing. :gasp:


----------



## Mikaela

Right these are the lights
New 48 LED 48cm strip white light for all style cars | eBay UK
and this is the plug bit
12 Volt 2 Amp AC DC POWER SUPPLY CCTV SECURITY PSU 12v | eBay UK

This is the link Tracy
- Login


dee it also says about genetics at the bottom 

Ah my work is done lol


----------



## Mikaela

Let me know if the link that says Login doesn't work, I've just changed teh settings so you should be able to see it though


----------



## Dee_Williams

it worked ok for me but i did register the other day. :blush: i'm not obsessed or anythnig. honest.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Dee_Williams said:


> one thing i did want to ask, is there any way i could light the tank up without frying them? i was thinking of using a low watt energy saving lightbulb but i think this is not ideal. any suggestions? i presume i am gonna have to put a decent bulb guard on it...
> 
> and no, this wasn't the person who i thought the snails were small to what was described. the snails off this guy are lovely, nice and big, i don't know how you measure foot size as they can vary from minute to minute! so maybe he meant shell size...?


Hey, if you really want lighting, I'd personally suggest LED lights (get some nice cheap ones online or somesuch) and avoid anything with a separate bulb and socket, avoid moisture shorting it out or a snail getting fried by squeezing into the gap. As Mikaela said basically lol. 

The measuring thing, the norm is the shell length, from tip to opening. As you said, the body stretches and shrinks so much you can't really take any useful measure of it lol. 



tracy pearman said:


> I'm thinking of getting a couple of snails for my insect mad son. Can anyone reccommend any sellers? I've read that Ninja is trustworthy:whistling2:~(I'll check out if you have a classified add) anyone else i should look to buy from?


Whatcha after? My for sales aren't on the classifieds lol. 



Mikaela said:


> Personally for buying snails I would recommend Ninja, at the risk of giving him a big head, he has always sent me lovely snails and is happy to answer any questions you have. I believe he has albino skinned and yellow shelled fulica at the mo (jadatzi), they are very easy to keep and an ideal starter snail.
> 
> If you like I'll post a link to show the different colours of fulica you can get, I imagine Ninja has most of them for sale


Hahaha thanks :blush:
As a matter of fact I actually do have a few forms avaliable xD 
Rods & norms deffo and maybe albinos not 100& yet lol. 

Ditto on the first bit, agreed 100% 



Mikaela said:


> This is the link Tracy
> - Login
> 
> 
> dee it also says about genetics at the bottom
> 
> Ah my work is done lol


I recognise that.... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

how many snails is is advisable to have?? :whistling2:

i would love some of the albinos with the stripey shellls and the pure white albinos.... my ones are too small to appreciate. :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

One of my guys is alot lighter in colour than all my others but deffinatly not an albino, would it be possible to be carrying the albino gene?


----------



## gnomie

gecko lady said:


> One of my guys is alot lighter in colour than all my others but deffinatly not an albino, would it be possible to be carrying the albino gene?


I'm probably wrong but its very possible, I believe you can get half albinos, I have a pale grey f;eshed Rodatzi, who isn't albino but definately is no where near as dark as his siblings. I'm planning get a litter or two off him to see, though currently he's with a jadatzi and a regular fulica, so its going to be very interesting...


----------



## Mikaela

Dee_Williams said:


> how many snails is is advisable to have?? :whistling2:
> 
> i would love some of the albinos with the stripey shellls and the pure white albinos.... my ones are too small to appreciate. :lol2:


 Which albino stripey ones and which pure white ones? Are they in the link I posted? If so which pics as not sure which you mean :?

Have as many snails as you like lol, as long as they have enough space. And remember they like making babies, fulica varients can have 100-400 eggs in a batch and if you don't spot them before they hatch that's alot of snails to feed lol!

You do get different shades of grey and I know a snail can carry an albino gene without being albino (I had an albino from 2 dark parents) but I don't think you can be half albino, someone might know though.


----------



## tracy pearman

Mikaela, am i right in thinking that these albinos that Dee is after (and me!!!) don't need a heat mat? Its just the tigers that do? Thanks


----------



## tracy pearman

Argh! my brain:gasp:

What are brown shelled snails with white bodies called?Albinos? So, If I want alsorts of colours and varieties I should breed Rodazis with Jadatzis? Ninja do you have those two for sale please?:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

achatina fulica f. white jade is the dark shelled with white skin i think (from the link posted)

Yellow shelled rodatzi (albino shelled fulica) c/b (sub Adult) - Bugz2Go
this is what i bought. they were quite expensive and these are the ones that were smaller than i thought. Yellow shelled rodatzi (albino shelled fulica) i have 3 of them. 2 sub adult and one v small. 

i would really like a couple of the jadatzi snails, the yellow shelled white skinned ones. the white jade are lovely too. 

do you have any of them for sale ninja? :flrt:


----------



## Mikaela

tracy pearman said:


> Argh! my brain:gasp:
> 
> What are brown shelled snails with white bodies called?Albinos? So, If I want alsorts of colours and varieties I should breed Rodazis with Jadatzis? Ninja do you have those two for sale please?:mf_dribble:


 
The term albino refers to the skin being white/creamy, not to the shell colour. But if they are albino shelled then that refers to the shell, which is how the ones Dee bought are advertised. I've got some babies from a Rodatzi and a Jadatzi, the babies are yellow shell white skin (jadatzi), yellow shell grey skin (Rodatzi) and normal dark shell dark skin fulica. Mine are too small to be posted yet but looks like Ninja has some.

Brown shell white body is indeed Jade as Dee says 


Dee, I suppose they are a little expensive but that's his business not hobby and also if you buy from him you know the snails are nice  As for size of them, I've been told they can get huge but I've only seen ones about 4inches max, however mine are about 3inches and breeding happily.

The different varieties of fulica don't want to be below 18 degrees but not above 25, so in summer mine don't have a heatmat but once it gets cold enough for me to put the heating on I put a mat on the side of the tank for them.
- Your bog standard Fulica


----------



## Dee_Williams

that's a fair point mrs. they are lovely quality. 
i am still not sure if it is a bad price anyway as the ones on ebay are all the wrong type (i.e not fulica)
i used that handy link you gave us to identify the colours :blush: thank you. 

i am not worried about eggs, i will only hatch a few per clutch, the rest will go to the lizards/chickens.

i think i sent Ninja a message asking about snailys. but i am not sure if i did or not.


----------



## Mikaela

Some people on eBay charge silly money. The cheapest way to buy is prob on forums, there will be loads coming up in the next few months.

Can chameleons eat the eggs?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> Some people on eBay charge silly money. The cheapest way to buy is prob on forums, there will be loads coming up in the next few months.
> 
> Can chameleons eat the eggs?


i asked in another thread about beardies and my skink eating them and was told that they will either like them or they won't touch them. so unless there is a major health issue i would guess it is worth a try. i wouldn't imagine there would be if ok for other lizards but you never know....


----------



## Bear.

Hi everyone I've been looking through this thread for a while! I am after some snails for my daughter (I'm fed up of her collecting them out the garden) plus they are an animal we are all interested in. 

I've sent ninja a pm asking about his and I've read lots of care sheets so I've just got to find some to buy now 

I'll look at all of yours until I have my own ( I mean my daughters lol)


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhhh the truth will out you know...... :lol2:

my daughter loves snails and slugs too. mind you i am sure the blooming slugs have discos in our front room on a night. :bash: i thought it was meant to be boys that were slugs and snails and puppy dog tails?

i think it may just be me but i am sure they could be very obsessive. i think it is the eyes for me. they are fab.

and mikaela has put a link to a fab page that shows all the colours of the fulica type (or possibly other species/breeds too?)

ProBoards - Free Forums & Free Message Boards


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

I need to come on here more often!! 

Sorry about the long post, but there were a few questions and nobody seemed to answer them totally (sorry if someone did, I only skimmed it so probably missed something!) 



tracy pearman said:


> Mikaela, am i right in thinking that these albinos that Dee is after (and me!!!) don't need a heat mat? Its just the tigers that do? Thanks


Albino Achatina fulica (or white jades, the white skinned ones) don't no. I've never actually given fulica heating, even in winter. our heating keeps the place nice and warm. 

Other species DO need heating, tigers, immaculata, reticulata, marginata, Caracolus sp. do too, Octona do better slightly above room temp but not too hot (as i found the hard way) So yeah, most need heating  



tracy pearman said:


> Argh! my brain:gasp:
> 
> What are brown shelled snails with white bodies called?*Albinos*? So, If I want alsorts of colours and varieties *I should breed Rodazis with Jadatzis*? Ninja do you have those two *for sale* please?:mf_dribble:


Yup. Or Jades. Again, Yup. And 3 for 3, yup  Rodtazi I do anyway, not too sure on the jadatzi. 



Dee_Williams said:


> *achatina fulica f. white jade is the dark shelled with white skin i think* (from the link posted)
> 
> Yellow shelled rodatzi (albino shelled fulica) c/b (sub Adult) - Bugz2Go
> this is what i bought. they were quite expensive and these are the ones that were smaller than i thought. Yellow shelled rodatzi (albino shelled fulica) i have 3 of them. 2 sub adult and one v small.
> 
> i would really like a couple of the jadatzi snails, the yellow shelled white skinned ones. the white jade are lovely too.
> 
> do you have any of them for sale ninja?


Yes  Hate to say it but you paid through the nose for them lol. I've some babies growing well ready to go, £2 each, 2 for £3... and so on... :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> that's a fair point mrs. they are lovely quality.
> i am still not sure if it is a bad price anyway as the ones on ebay are all the wrong type (i.e not fulica)
> i used that handy link you gave us to identify the colours :blush: thank you.
> i am not worried about eggs, i will only hatch a few per clutch, the rest will go to the lizards/chickens.
> i think i sent Ninja a message asking about snailys. but i am not sure if i did or not.


Nope you didn't lol. Wrong type? *goes to look* Only one on ebay atm, it's deff a fulica rod. 
Links there for a reason, I'm quite proud of it tbh, make as much use of it as you need! xD 




Dee_Williams said:


> i asked in another thread about beardies and my skink eating them and was told that they will either like them or they won't touch them. so unless there is a major health issue i would guess it is worth a try. i wouldn't imagine there would be if ok for other lizards but you never know....


Yeah would be fine. My beardie has eaten a few but he's not a fan lol. 



Bear. said:


> Hi everyone I've been looking through this thread for a while! I am after some snails for my daughter (I'm fed up of her collecting them out the garden) plus they are an animal we are all interested in.
> I've sent ninja a pm asking about his and I've read lots of care sheets so I've just got to find some to buy now
> I'll look at all of yours until I have my own ( I mean my daughters lol)


Lol PM'd back, lemme know what your after and I'll get em out to you by the end of the week : victory:



Dee_Williams said:


> And mikaela has put a link to a fab page that shows all the colours of the fulica type (or possibly other species/breeds too?)
> ProBoards - Free Forums & Free Message Boards


Haha, No that's just the fulica variants, I'm yet to do one for other species... mainly because the others don't have many variants... Just the sut. albinos and tiger albinos... but theres virtually none of them anyway so no point in a genetics thread xD 

Sorry again about the monster post!


----------



## Dee_Williams

phew! :notworthy:
now that is an in depth reply! :2thumb::gasp:

can i possibly get a couple of jade snailys then? please?

i guess at least buying them from different sources at least i will have unrelated varieties. sigh.  even if i did pay a fair whack for them.

i am not sure if my o/h has seen them yet. he hasn't said anything......


----------



## tracy pearman

Ohh Jades!:2thumb: How much do you charge for P&P please?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think he is a real ninja. he vanishes into thin air.


----------



## Bear.

I've pmd u back ninja I'd also be interested in some albino snails too! 

No really they are for my daughter lol x


----------



## Mikaela

Lol he is a Ninja!
My fulica have heat mats in winter as I'm out most the day so only have the heating on for an hour in the morning and a couple at night, then get my jimmys and dressing gown on! lol

Glad you are all getting sorted out, hope to see some pics soon


----------



## gecko lady

How much would a white jade snail cost?


----------



## mr_b_nwuk

*WANTED - albino snails*

would also love some albino snails
white body and yellow shell

if you have any for sale, please let me know prices

looking to breed eventually so will consider various sizes

have attempted to PM Ninja (but i may have not clicked the right button).

Many Thanks
:cheers:
Paul
Lancaster/Morecambe


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Sorry boys and girls, no white skinned/jades as far as I can tell  

Rodatzis, Ach. reticulata and Ach. immaculata on the other hand.... :lol2:

I don't vanish into thin air by the way! xD I just have need to sleep on occasion so disappear to do that. Or feed things. That too. xD


----------



## Dee_Williams

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I don't vanish into thin air by the way! xD I just have need to sleep on occasion so disappear to do that. Or feed things. That too. xD


i am really disappointed now. :lol2:


----------



## tracy pearman

Any idea what these are anyone?

*Albino Giant African Land Snails | eBay UK*


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

gecko lady said:


> How much would a white jade snail cost?


Missed this, I wouldn't pay more than £5 for a fully grown adult personally. 



Dee_Williams said:


> i am really disappointed now. :lol2:


:lol2: 
Never said I wasn't a ninja though :whistling2:



tracy pearman said:


> Any idea what these are anyone?
> 
> *Albino Giant African Land Snails | eBay UK*


Hm....
Look to me like albino Achatina Reticulata, just like my babies xD : victory:


----------



## snakemum

tracy pearman said:


> Any idea what these are anyone?
> 
> *Albino Giant African Land Snails | eBay UK*


Should not laugh but they are giant african land snails *albino*


----------



## gnomie

Was wondering how people house the hatchlings of species that need a higher temperatures? 
I have a gaggle of baby jades and keep them in a little faunium so I can keep a closer eye on them (first try raising babies, they're precious and oh boy do they know where to put their food...) but they don't need extra heating, their tank is at 21/22c room temp, day or night.
So do you keep them in a larger tank (or viv or RUB etc.) with a heat mat? Or is there another technique?
I'd love to take on some retics but their heating worries me slightly.


----------



## tracy pearman

snakemum said:


> Should not laugh but they are giant african land snails *albino*


LOL I meant the genus:devil:

See, the Ninja is a mind reader too! He knew what I meant!....I might have to get a few of those off you at some point Ninja, If I can't get any White Jades.


----------



## gecko lady

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Missed this, I wouldn't pay more than £5 for a fully grown adult personally.


 Thanks just wanted to get an idea


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

gnomie said:


> Was wondering how people house the hatchlings of species that need a higher temperatures?
> I have a gaggle of baby jades and keep them in a littlefaunium so I can keep a closer eye on them (first try raising babies, they're precious and oh boy do they know where to put their food...) but they don't need extra heating, their tank is at 21/22c room temp, day or night.
> So do you keep them in a larger tank (or viv or RUB etc.) with a heat mat? Or is there another technique?
> I'd love to take on some retics but their heating worries me slightly.


Hey, 

With my babies I move them into a smaller plastic tub and just heat it wit ha heat mat on the outside of the tub  or because I use large heat mats or strips for everything just use a unallowcated area of mat lol. 



tracy pearman said:


> LOL I meant the genus:devil:
> 
> See, the Ninja is a mind reader too! He knew what I meant!....I might have to get a few of those off you at some point Ninja, If I can't get any White Jades.


You meant the species actually  

Why yes, yes I am. Alright, not got many left now though, literally one or two so grab em if you want them. Wont be having any more either, as the gruesome twosome have both died now  



gecko lady said:


> Thanks just wanted to get an idea


No prob


----------



## gecko lady

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Why yes, yes I am. Alright, not got many left now though, literally one or two so grab em if you want them. Wont be having any more either, as the gruesome twosome have both died now


Would absolutly love one! just have to sell my little babys


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Alright then lol. I'll not put any more up for sale so if theres one left (no promises) It's yours.


----------



## gecko lady

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Alright then lol. I'll not put any more up for sale so if theres one left (no promises) It's yours.


 Ahhh thank you so much!! hope there will be


----------



## Fishcake_Random

I have just got some African Land Snails today  Been researching them for a little while and finally taken the plunge. Just wanted to post a pic of my set up and ask if you guys and girls think its okay.


----------



## gnomie

hey Ninja, thanks so much for the advice, I'm definately going to be looking into it, I'll probably end up posting my set-up here before I buy so people can give it the once over and make sure I haven't goofed it up.
Thanks again!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

gecko lady said:


> Ahhh thank you so much!! hope there will be


No worries  



Fishcake_Random said:


> I have just got some African Land Snails today  Been researching them for a little while and finally taken the plunge. Just wanted to post a pic of my set up and ask if you guys and girls think its okay.
> image


Very nice  sticks might start growing mold though. Plus taking them straight out the garden is risky. Otherwise nice  



gnomie said:


> hey Ninja, thanks so much for the advice, I'm definately going to be looking into it, I'll probably end up posting my set-up here before I buy so people can give it the once over and make sure I haven't goofed it up.
> Thanks again!


No worries. Any concerns post it up


----------



## Dee_Williams

no luck on the jade front. sigh.

the adult on ebay made over £18. gulp. seems very expensive for a snail.


----------



## Mikaela

Dee_Williams said:


> no luck on the jade front. sigh.
> 
> the adult on ebay made over £18. gulp. seems very expensive for a snail.


 
PetSnails Forum - Achatina Fulicia - White Jades for sale


----------



## Mikaela

Fishcake_Random said:


> I have just got some African Land Snails today  Been researching them for a little while and finally taken the plunge. Just wanted to post a pic of my set up and ask if you guys and girls think its okay.
> image


 
What substrate are you using? It looks like a growbag I used in an emergency, if so it goes compressed quickly, also it smells!


----------



## Dee_Williams

thank you.

have pm'ed her.

have also found someone reasonably local that has a pair of unrelated adults for sale. is £14 for 2 expensive in your opinion?


----------



## Mikaela

I've never had Jades myself, they do seem to be mmore expensive than fulica though. You say the single adult made £18 on ebay, in which case 2 for £14 seems a bargain. But as I say I've never bought them so not sure. If they are adults though then you may be able to breed them and make your money back.

Where's that Ninja when you need him.......


----------



## Dee_Williams

He has ninja'd into thin air again. that's a shame, no ninja emotie. :gasp:

they both have white skin, one has a yellow shell and one a stripey shell. she said they are laying well, so that probably means they have just clutched recently? how long between clutches is it for snails or does it vary?

they should be here by tuesday, am very excited. :flrt:


----------



## Mikaela

A few times a year, but they can have several hundred at a time and don't forget both parents can lay = lots of babies lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah well. will wait and see. :2thumb:

am still feeling like a kid at christmas. 

my daughter noticed the snails today, only a matter of timebefore my o/h finds out now. :blush::gasp:


----------



## Mikaela

You did well hiding them that long!:no1:


----------



## DarkCarmen

how are everyone and their snails doing

mine spoilt as usual they had treat of weetabix and the normal brocoli and cucumber this week.
did my clean out outside this time which they seemed to enjoy as it was a sunny day inbetween rain showers.
does anyone ever reuse their moss? i read somewhere that if you rinse and syphon muck out it can be reused, i might try it.
also got upgrade my retics be off to qd or wilkonsons for tub.
they had a massive really useful box in there other day it was 250 ltr was huge

almost forgot does anyone know where duskdreamer disappered to? as i think she use to sell snail stuff aswell and i was hoping to get some snail mix for mine to try


----------



## Dee_Williams

i got some from bugs club on ebay. they really like dit. clustered around the dish and ate nearly all of it.


----------



## gecko lady

I asked ninja how much he would expect them to be and this is what he said: 


TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Missed this, I wouldn't pay more than £5 for a fully grown adult personally


----------



## Dee_Williams

gecko lady said:


> I asked ninja how much he would expect them to be and this is what he said:


yes i know he said about the £5. but i am struggling to find any. and the only ones i have found (well mikaela found them too and i found on preloved) are £2.50 each plus p and p at £5.50 for 3 for 2 to 3cm ones.


----------



## gecko lady

Dee_Williams said:


> yes i know he said about the £5. but i am struggling to find any. and the only ones i have found (well mikaela found them too and i found on preloved) are £2.50 each plus p and p at £5.50 for 3 for 2 to 3cm ones.


 thought it might be helpfull. Thats not too bad then, alot better than £18! I pm'ed somebody about some a couple of weeks ago and got nothing back from them which was quite annoying. Hope it goes well


----------



## gnomie

DarkCarmen said:


> how are everyone and their snails doing
> 
> mine spoilt as usual they had treat of weetabix and the normal brocoli and cucumber this week.
> did my clean out outside this time which they seemed to enjoy as it was a sunny day inbetween rain showers.
> does anyone ever reuse their moss? i read somewhere that if you rinse and syphon muck out it can be reused, i might try it.
> also got upgrade my retics be off to qd or wilkonsons for tub.
> they had a massive really useful box in there other day it was 250 ltr was huge
> 
> almost forgot does anyone know where duskdreamer disappered to? as i think she use to sell snail stuff aswell and i was hoping to get some snail mix for mine to try


I've had my biggest for nearly 12 months and they've just started on lettuce, I know it sounds silly but they'd never eat it, they might pick but it was cucumber or sweet potatoe or nothing. I had an excess of lettuce from my garden and threw a little bit in for them (its organic and fresh, plus I washed it... I wash all their food) and they stripped it bare. After trying them with certain things I came to the conclusion they'll only eat it fresh (no more than three days old) and if its not been stored in plastic bags for a long amount of time. Which probably explains why they're only starting to eat it now.
My jade had turned its self green from eating so much so fast.
You learn something new everyday!


----------



## scalestails&shells

Hey snailers - I've been lurking on this thread for ages, joined mainly to post here!

I've got some fulica (1 normal, 3 baby rodatzi) and 2 albino retics. Just thought I'd introduce myself and my snails!



<







"


----------



## Dee_Williams

welcome!

lovely snailys. :mf_dribble:


----------



## scalestails&shells

I seem to have killed the thread with my introduction.... 
But I’ll ask a question anyway. My big snail (normal fulica) laid a clutch of eggs on June 1st, and they haven’t hatched yet. I have their tank at room temperature, which ranges between 20 and 22 degrees. Should my eggs have hatched yet?


----------



## Pleco07

scalestails&shells said:


> I seem to have killed the thread with my introduction....
> But I’ll ask a question anyway. My big snail (normal fulica) laid a clutch of eggs on June 1st, and they haven’t hatched yet. I have their tank at room temperature, which ranges between 20 and 22 degrees. Should my eggs have hatched yet?


Fulica eggs generally hatch between 5-10 days but it can take upto 14 days. Mine normally took 5 days but I did have a couple of odd clutches that took a month to hatch.


----------



## gnomie

Don't worry scalestails&shells, this thread sometimes dies for days on end. 
Silly question from me but did your fulica have a mate?:blush:


----------



## Mikaela

gnomie said:


> Don't worry scalestails&shells, this thread sometimes dies for days on end.
> Silly question from me but did your fulica have a mate?:blush:


 
was wondering the same thing......


----------



## Mikaela

gnomie said:


> I've had my biggest for nearly 12 months and they've just started on lettuce, I know it sounds silly but they'd never eat it, they might pick but it was cucumber or sweet potatoe or nothing. I had an excess of lettuce from my garden and threw a little bit in for them (its organic and fresh, plus I washed it... I wash all their food) and they stripped it bare. After trying them with certain things I came to the conclusion they'll only eat it fresh (no more than three days old) and if its not been stored in plastic bags for a long amount of time. Which probably explains why they're only starting to eat it now.
> My jade had turned its self green from eating so much so fast.
> You learn something new everyday!


 
Mine won't eat iceberg, they like the expensive stuff lol. They love greens though


----------



## scalestails&shells

Mikaela said:


> was wondering the same thing......





gnomie said:


> Don't worry scalestails&shells, this thread sometimes dies for days on end.
> Silly question from me but did your fulica have a mate?:blush:


 
Right now, no, but before I bought him he was with several others of a similar size, and I know they can store sperm to self-fertilise later. I assume that was what he did. I'd also assumed they'd have hatched by now, though. Of course, if he didn't, that might explain the eggs not hatching! :lol2:


----------



## Mikaela

Ah i see! Then keep your fingers crossed. Are the eggs buried so you can't see them? If so they might of hatched but stay underground for a few days or more, eating the egg shells. If so dont dig them up


----------



## Em0777

My little boy and myself are soon to join the Snail club, he wanted a Spider, but Snails come a close second and may shut him up and keep us entertained lol. I'll post pics in a few days


----------



## Mikaela

My daughter wanted a spider, I gave her a jar with some false eyelashes in!


----------



## Dee_Williams

does anyone know what the scientific name for the big creamy shelled and skinned snails you get down south in the wild is? i beleive they use them for eating.
i would really like some of these to keep as pets, they are so pretty.


----------



## Mikaela

Do you mean Helix Pomatia?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i looked up escargot and they are dark skinned, there was 3 different helix ones mentioned and googled them and they were all dark skinned.
the one i was handed many moons ago (as a wild snail) had a creamy gold striped shell and pale beige gold skin. it was beautiful.


----------



## Dee_Williams

it had a normal shaped shell and was quite large. about hand size.


----------



## Dee_Williams

BUG NATION • View topic - Helix aspersa maxima

was these i think. so have contacted tarantulabarn.


----------



## scalestails&shells

Mikaela said:


> Ah i see! Then keep your fingers crossed. Are the eggs buried so you can't see them? If so they might of hatched but stay underground for a few days or more, eating the egg shells. If so dont dig them up


They are buried, but against the side of the rub. They haven't hatched yet. :devil:


----------



## amylls

Hi could anyone tell me what age/size is classed as adult tiger snails?


----------



## Snailgirl

Can someone inform me on snail inbreeding? Does it have an affect on them? I have a pair of snails from the same parents and was wondering if I needed to separate them when they get a bit older.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have no idea how it works with snails i am afriad. maybe get them an unrelated partner ot join the party?

at last managed ot get some decent pics. :2thumb:

















2 adults above.









busy eating!










and had a delivery of 4 small jades today. :mf_dribble::2thumb:

but am still strugling to get the escargot ones i wanted. :whistling2:


----------



## Mikaela

Dee_Williams said:


> BUG NATION • View topic - Helix aspersa maxima
> 
> was these i think. so have contacted tarantulabarn.


You want to eat these!?!



amylls said:


> Hi could anyone tell me what age/size is classed as adult tiger snails?


I'd say 4-5 inches but it's Pleco07 you need to answer really as he is tiger master!



Snailgirl said:


> Can someone inform me on snail inbreeding? Does it have an affect on them? I have a pair of snails from the same parents and was wondering if I needed to separate them when they get a bit older.


They inbreed all the time, don't worry about it, Master Ninja once told me it's ok but nice to get some new genes now and again. You do get the odd snail with 3 eyes but not that often and I'm not sure how related they were



Dee_Williams said:


> i have no idea how it works with snails i am afriad. maybe get them an unrelated partner ot join the party?
> 
> at last managed ot get some decent pics. :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> 2 adults above.
> 
> image
> busy eating!
> 
> image
> 
> and had a delivery of 4 small jades today. :mf_dribble::2thumb:
> 
> but am still strugling to get the escargot ones i wanted. :whistling2:


Ooh cute, can I ask what is that on the left of the second pic? A boob?!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2::lol2: well spotted! is actually a broekn water cock ball. so is a cock and ball story i guess. :gasp: the cows snapped it off and broke it so i thought it might make a nice hide for the snailys.

no of course i don't want to eat them. just wantot have them.


----------



## Mikaela

Oh good, i wonder what they taste like. I ate a slug when I was tiny can't remember the taste though


----------



## Pleco07

Mikaela said:


> Oh good, i wonder what they taste like. I ate a slug when I was tiny can't remember the taste though


I ate a slug when I was about 15/16.....horrible, I would imagine snails tasting similar


----------



## Mikaela

That's disgusting, you were old enough to know better lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

why o why would you eat a slug???


----------



## scalestails&shells

I like your set-ups, Dee, they look very natural!


----------



## Pleco07

Mikaela said:


> That's disgusting, you were old enough to know better lol





Dee_Williams said:


> why o why would you eat a slug???


I didnt set out to eat a slug, was just messing about over the park (totally sober for once). I stumbled and slid down this grass verge head first and on the way down managed to get a slug in my mouth. When I got to the bottom and cleared my mouth out thinking there was just mud in there i pulled out a half chewed slug.


----------



## gnomie

Pleco07 said:


> I didnt set out to eat a slug, was just messing about over the park (totally sober for once). I stumbled and slid down this grass verge head first and on the way down managed to get a slug in my mouth. When I got to the bottom and cleared my mouth out thinking there was just mud in there i pulled out a half chewed slug.


There's now a little bit of sick in my mouth.

Also I name all my snails after foods, it started with my original fulica's 'Garlic and Butter' then we have Rhubarb and Custard, Marshmellow and 'The Peas' (hatchlings)


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww :flrt:


----------



## sunshyne

*helpppp worried about gals*

hi there i have 2 gals an ive opened the lid this morning an one has a bubble/blister hanging from what i would say was it mouth.......i cant seem to find any info on this on line, is this norm what is it????
ive had them both for about 3months an have never noticed this befor, i can post pic well would have to send them to email as new to this site.
really hope some one can help.
kirstie i dont know if i posted this in the right place 
my email is [email protected]


----------



## gecko lady

sunshyne said:


> hi there i have 2 gals an ive opened the lid this morning an one has a bubble/blister hanging from what i would say was it mouth.......i cant seem to find any info on this on line, is this norm what is it????
> ive had them both for about 3months an have never noticed this befor, i can post pic well would have to send them to email as new to this site.
> really hope some one can help.
> kirstie i dont know if i posted this in the right place
> my email is [email protected]


Hello, this happens when they are ready to mate, so watch out for some eggs soon! nothing to worry about


----------



## Mikaela

sunshyne said:


> hi there i have 2 gals an ive opened the lid this morning an one has a bubble/blister hanging from what i would say was it mouth.......i cant seem to find any info on this on line, is this norm what is it????
> ive had them both for about 3months an have never noticed this befor, i can post pic well would have to send them to email as new to this site.
> really hope some one can help.
> kirstie i dont know if i posted this in the right place
> my email is [email protected]


If it's behind the right eye and disappears when you touch it then I agree with gecko lady that it's a love dart and nothing to worry about, just keep an eye out for eggs!


----------



## Dee_Williams

am a bit miffed and annoyed.
i took out the food today to replace it and have a few mites on the cucumber (well what's left of it)
will woodlice help get rid of these? from what i have read they only eat plant matter not mites. sigh.

any suggestions welcome please.


----------



## gecko lady

Dee_Williams said:


> am a bit miffed and annoyed.
> i took out the food today to replace it and have a few mites on the cucumber (well what's left of it)
> will woodlice help get rid of these? from what i have read they only eat plant matter not mites. sigh.
> 
> any suggestions welcome please.


 just change the soil and give everything a good clean and they will go  not sure if woodlice would help


----------



## Dee_Williams

thank you. will do so on thursday, will be the only chance i get i think. :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hello all, I posted ages ago about one of my fulica but completely forgot about it and never posted pics! I bought a batch of babies last year that have grown on well, varying sizes but all looking the same basically, apart from one. Here's some pics




























And here's it next to one of the normal fulicas











If anyone has any ideas why this one is different please let me know!


EDIT- Wow! HUUUUUGE pics, sorry!


----------



## Mikaela

The yellow one is a rodatzi 
Woodlice will eat left over food so can help as that's what the worms eat. Bathe your snails when you change soil to wash them off, then take poo out for few days as the snails eat them and they come out in poo still alive x


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Mikaela said:


> The yellow one is a rodatzi
> Woodlice will eat left over food so can help as that's what the worms eat. Bathe your snails when you change soil to wash them off, then take poo out for few days as the snails eat them and they come out in poo still alive x


Aha thank you! So could this have come from the same clutch of eggs as the others or did the people I bought them from get the rodatzi mixed in with the others by mistake?

Sorry if that's an incredibly stupid question!


----------



## scalestails&shells

I believe rodatzis can come from normals, if the normals in question were hets, as albinism tends to be recessive. I'm not an expert in snail genetics, though!

On a different note, my fulica eggs have finally started to hatch!


2011-06-24 hatchling snails 03 by ~Helena~, on Flickr


----------



## Dee_Williams

Awwwwwwwwwwwww cute ickle snails. :flrt:


----------



## Carl6688

I got these 2 a few days ago =]










I was wondering what you guys have found that yours like to eat, since mine only seem to like cucumber


----------



## Dee_Williams

mine seem to prefer cucumber, not too keen on dandelion leaves but will eat, they seem to like butternut squash, melon rind (but only a little bit) mixed salad leaves, rocket, grass and chives. fussy things really though. never thought snails would be fussy!


----------



## Mikaela

dickvansheepcake said:


> Aha thank you! So could this have come from the same clutch of eggs as the others or did the people I bought them from get the rodatzi mixed in with the others by mistake?
> 
> Sorry if that's an incredibly stupid question!


They are the same species, just a different colour, you can also get yellowed shelled white skinned ones (jadatzi), one the the parent probably had a yellow shell. I've got babies from a rodatzi and jadatzi at the mo, there are normal brown fulica babies and also jads and rods


----------



## amylls

I am selling some tigers and adult fulicas on ebay if anyone is looking for any! :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

amylls said:


> I am selling some tigers and adult fulicas on ebay if anyone is looking for any! :2thumb:


Ooh, baby tigers or grown on ones?


----------



## amylls

dickvansheepcake said:


> Baby tigers or grown on ones?


Grown on,well actually if not already adults then must be nearly there i think.I have put pics with a measuring tape to show size.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

amylls said:


> Grown on,well actually if not already adults then must be nearly there i think.I have put pics with a measuring tape to show size.


Aha, I already have my eye on one then!


----------



## amylls

dickvansheepcake said:


> Aha, I already have my eye on one then!


Oh right ok then,well i have a few on there! lol


----------



## Carl6688

Do GALS need a hide? I've currently got half a flower pot in with my 2, but they just bulldoze it around and it usually ends up upside down. Should I just remove it?


----------



## Dee_Williams

mine throw it around too. they seem quite happy to sit in it if they want to no matter where they have thorwn it.


----------



## Mikaela

I have a whole plastic plant pot but half buried like a little cave, my big tigers use them to sleep in and last night I found some big fat eggs in one


----------



## gnomie

Mine never seem to bother with a hide, they tend to go to kip where ever they fancy, often on their cuttle fish for some reason. I dunno whether this a common thing but with my herd seem to get more adventurous and bolder as they get bigger, the baby ones hide the second something comes near the tank, the adults however have developed a 'deal with it' attitude when I try and do anything with them.
Its probably called 'survival instincts' but it tickles me non the less. :whistling2:
Also one of the rodatzi, jadatzi and regulars have been going around with their 'love darts' sticking out. Good lord, I adore my snails, but that ain't a pretty sight! Will be keeping some of the babies though to see what colourations they have.
Though I might have to sell a couple of my sub adult jades to make room.


----------



## Mikaela

I agree about the babies hiding more, especially jadatzi and rodatzi, am pretty sure its a survival instinct too


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am excited about the thought of baby snails. i imagine they are very cute. in a snaily way. :flrt:


----------



## gnomie

The thing is, I don't know which one has bred with which and not sure about their genetics but to be honest, I'd just love some more jadatiz's, they're so pretty (for snails) but you rarily see them for sale.


----------



## clownbarb1

hi does anybody on here sell blue and pink apple snials


----------



## Mikaela

gnomie said:


> The thing is, I don't know which one has bred with which and not sure about their genetics but to be honest, I'd just love some more jadatiz's, they're so pretty (for snails) but you rarily see them for sale.


 
Don't say that! About an hour ago I put 179 eggs in the freezer! Kept a few back for Dee though 
I do however have baby jadatzi and rodatzi if you are interested?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Mikaela said:


> Don't say that! About an hour ago I put 179 eggs in the freezer! Kept a few back for Dee though
> I do however have baby jadatzi and rodatzi if you are interested?


he he. baby snails................... :2thumb:


----------



## gnomie

Mikaela said:


> Don't say that! About an hour ago I put 179 eggs in the freezer! Kept a few back for Dee though
> I do however have baby jadatzi and rodatzi if you are interested?


I'm very much interested in the jadatzis, though I don't have room for many, I'd probably be willing to take a couple or so (depending on size) if you have them going spare?
If not, very sorry to mess you about and I really wish I'd noticed sooner! :blush:
Also I'll put up an advert in this thread if I deside to sell on a couple of jades, about an inch shell and utterly gorgeous because I'd really want them to go to a 'pet' home... Though I might change my mind before then. So torn...


----------



## neville

*eggs*

More eggs fulica Gary this time. Stupid snail decided to lay eggs while hanging from the side of the tank. Couldn't be bothered to burry them I guess. Still got 4 babies from the last batch. Still never mind.
:flrt:all snails are cute. Babies are adorable.


----------



## gnomie

That... That's pretty special.
Your need to remind Gary that hes a snail not a spider. :O


----------



## neville

gnomie said:


> That... That's pretty special.
> Your need to remind Gary that hes a snail not a spider. :O


 
I'll draw it a picture... this spider, you snail.:bash:
Still it was cool. Gary is one of the school gals and the class got to watch it lay.


----------



## gecko lady

Hey guys please take a look at my link  lots of baby snails for sale and possible an adult and 10cm for sale if enough intrest on babys


----------



## tracy pearman

Mikaela said:


> Don't say that! About an hour ago I put 179 eggs in the freezer! Kept a few back for Dee though
> I do however have baby jadatzi and rodatzi if you are interested?


Oh no!!!!

Mikaela, could you save me some jadatzi and rodatzi babies (Or eggs) Please?? Please don't freeze them I'd love to try to hatch them.:mf_dribble:

Gnomie, If you do decide to sell your Jades please let me know.


----------



## Mikaela

tracy pearman said:


> Oh no!!!!
> 
> Mikaela, could you save me some jadatzi and rodatzi babies (Or eggs) Please?? Please don't freeze them I'd love to try to hatch them.:mf_dribble:
> 
> Gnomie, If you do decide to sell your Jades please let me know.


Those eggs are gone now, however only one of the parents has layed so expecting another batch soon 

Dee have you had any hatching action?


----------



## tracy pearman

Mikaela said:


> Those eggs are gone now, however only one of the parents has layed so expecting another batch soon QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribblelease keep me in mind when she lays. I'm still snailess


----------



## gecko lady

im sending 30 inch long snails away, and was wondering if it would be better to send them all in an ice cream tub so it would mean they wouldnt be able to move around as much in the post, do you think this would be the best idea?


----------



## tracy pearman

I'm not destined to get any snails am I? I waited for the Donny fair thinking they would have loads but there was not a single snail for sale  I found a seller on here but he said his babies were too small to post just yet .

Just my luck really I guess. So please before anyone else freezes any eggs please let me know and I'll buy them off you (or babies of course). I'm after jades/rodatzi/Jadatzi thank you thank you! thank you!


----------



## gecko lady

tracy pearman said:


> I'm not destined to get any snails am I? I waited for the Donny fair thinking they would have loads but there was not a single snail for sale  I found a seller on here but he said his babies were too small to post just yet .
> 
> Just my luck really I guess. So please before anyone else freezes any eggs please let me know and I'll buy them off you (or babies of course). I'm after jades/rodatzi/Jadatzi thank you thank you! thank you!


Hello, no im afraid not, i will however have a 2inch and an adult going up for sale pretty soon if you are interested give me a pm


----------



## sarah claire

Hiya, 

Iv got some albino reticulata eggs if anyone wants them? also some Yellow shelled rodatzi juvies that need to be adopted! Im not asking for money for them cos i need to make some room. let me know if your interested. 

Sarah


----------



## tracy pearman

You have mail Sarah:2thumb:


----------



## sarah claire

Thanks tracy have replied


----------



## Mikaela

gecko lady said:


> im sending 30 inch long snails away, and was wondering if it would be better to send them all in an ice cream tub so it would mean they wouldnt be able to move around as much in the post, do you think this would be the best idea?


I'd pad out the tub with moss if you have it, if not bury them in the middle of coir with food in there


----------



## gecko lady

Mikaela said:


> I'd pad out the tub with moss if you have it, if not bury them in the middle of coir with food in there


thanks  have already sent them though lol thanks for the reply though


----------



## gnomie

Long time no comment-y.
I got three of Mikaela baby snails on the 26th and they're absolutely adorable, they're so tiny yet they eat so much. I keep compairing them to my big ass monsters (I have a cold and there's not much else to do right now) and wondering can something so huge come from something so delicate?


----------



## scalestails&shells

gnomie said:


> Long time no comment-y.
> I got three of Mikaela baby snails on the 26th and they're absolutely adorable, they're so tiny yet they eat so much. I keep compairing them to my big ass monsters (I have a cold and there's not much else to do right now) and wondering can something so huge come from something so delicate?



I think that when I look at my hatchlings compared with their parent Snaily. How can something so tiny grow so big? It's mindboggling.


----------



## Mikaela

Bit like the thought of child birth lol 
Really glad you like them, found 2 hatching tigers today and 2 mega eggs which I'm EVER so excited about


----------



## DarkCarmen

know i've read about people who use coir coco husk etc and baking it in oven to sterilse it
i'm thinking about doing it with some of my coir but hopefully this won't sound random or silly but how long should cook for and what temperature?


----------



## Mikaela

Is it the stuff you buy in bricks then pour on water? If so I make mine with boiling water to kill the germs and stuff


----------



## spinnin_tom

surely this should be in spiders and inverts :L


----------



## gnomie

Yeah, I've always wondered about that too, why its here and not there.

Also, I use boiling water and a sterile bucket too but I have heard about baking it, never tried bacause chances are I'd burn it... and everything else.

I _think_ I heard something about microwaving it but please please don't quote me on that. :x


----------



## scalestails&shells

I wouldn't have thought you'd need to sterilise it with fresh coir - it's already sterile, isn't it?


----------



## DarkCarmen

I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you wanna reuse it to kill bacteria like mites that you can bake it
I'l have to see if I can find where I read that


----------



## violentchopper

I noticed I had mites in with my babies. So I washed them all of with water and put them on damp tissue. Then I microwaved the soil for a minute, looked in and see mites still, microwaved it for a few minutes and they are all gone. I let the soil cool right down before putting them all back in. I give mine calcium powder but I'm not sure if that's ok, they seem to eat it. I feed mine cucumber, spring greens, apple and bell peppers. I don't give them heat either as it's quite warm. 
Does this sound ok???


----------



## scalestails&shells

DarkCarmen said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you wanna reuse it to kill bacteria like mites that you can bake it
> I'l have to see if I can find where I read that


Yeah, I've read that somewhere. I've never bothered reusing mine, to be honest, so i've never needed to sterilise it, but I'd be tempted to just pop it in the microwave for a few minutes - can't imagine anything nasty would survive that!

ViolentChopper - your care sounds fine, although I give all my snails cuttlefish bone rather than powered calcium, because mine weren't fans of dusted food, and they all seem to know instinctively that they need to eat the cuttlefish bone.


----------



## violentchopper

I don't dust it, I have a couple of flat stones and I rub it on them. They eat it so quick. Sometimes they are all gathered round eating it


----------



## DarkCarmen

violentchopper said:


> I noticed I had mites in with my babies. So I washed them all of with water and put them on damp tissue. Then I microwaved the soil for a minute, looked in and see mites still, microwaved it for a few minutes and they are all gone. I let the soil cool right down before putting them all back in. I give mine calcium powder but I'm not sure if that's ok, they seem to eat it. I feed mine cucumber, spring greens, apple and bell peppers. I don't give them heat either as it's quite warm.
> Does this sound ok???


I knew I'd heard you could heat it
what your doing sounds fine to me
I know and read not everyone uses cuttlebone plus heard that some snails don't touch it i've read about different calcium sources i'm sure calcium powder is fine.
with food every now and then i try them with something different i like to give varity you could always try courgette along with cucumber i found cucumber becomes mush after a while, messy yuck mush.
also sweet potato is a fav
if you've got normal fulica then i don't need to use heat, it can vary if in winter if your house is cold maybe then but otherwise no heat needed


----------



## violentchopper

DarkCarmen said:


> I knew I'd heard you could heat it
> what your doing sounds fine to me
> I know and read not everyone uses cuttlebone plus heard that some snails don't touch it i've read about different calcium sources i'm sure calcium powder is fine.
> with food every now and then i try them with something different i like to give varity you could always try courgette along with cucumber i found cucumber becomes mush after a while, messy yuck mush.
> also sweet potato is a fav
> if you've got normal fulica then i don't need to use heat, it can vary if in winter if your house is cold maybe then but otherwise no heat needed


Ok cool. I did try courgette but they didn't really touch it, maybe they were not hungry. I had over 30 babies and gave some to my friends. They all said mine are a lot bigger then theirs.


----------



## DarkCarmen

violentchopper said:


> Ok cool. I did try courgette but they didn't really touch it, maybe they were not hungry. I had over 30 babies and gave some to my friends. They all said mine are a lot bigger then theirs.



the picky beggars mine like most things
the only thing I know they definatly don't like is carrot
i go on petsnails for list of food to try


----------



## violentchopper

DarkCarmen said:


> the picky beggars mine like most things
> the only thing I know they definatly don't like is carrot
> i go on petsnails for list of food to try


Ok cool I'll look on that site. People think snails are boring but I think they are great. Ive got about 19 left so might get rid of some soon. Not sure how many I wanna keep. What's a good sized group or does it not matter


----------



## DarkCarmen

violentchopper said:


> Ok cool I'll look on that site. People think snails are boring but I think they are great. Ive got about 19 left so might get rid of some soon. Not sure how many I wanna keep. What's a good sized group or does it not matter


people/friends have said that to me but some are abit scared of them so when they start saying they boring I threaten to bring one in

depends what size tank you want to have as more snails means bigger tank
also more snails will mean more mess=cleaning also more food. plus I'd imagine if you keep a big group togeather you'l probably end up hunting for eggs dayl/weekly unless you want to sell babies won't get alot for them or feed them to something. up to you the most i have in one rub is four snails i found 3 clutches of eggs other week.

just had quick browse on calcium section petsnails calcium powder is fine but sometimes cuttlebone is easier and cheaper but aslong as their getting some calcium fine. there is a section on there for ya to look at


----------



## violentchopper

DarkCarmen said:


> people/friends have said that to me but some are abit scared of them so when they start saying they boring I threaten to bring one in
> 
> depends what size tank you want to have as more snails means bigger tank
> also more snails will mean more mess=cleaning also more food. plus I'd imagine if you keep a big group togeather you'l probably end up hunting for eggs dayl/weekly unless you want to sell babies won't get alot for them or feed them to something. up to you the most i have in one rub is four snails i found 3 clutches of eggs other week.
> 
> just had quick browse on calcium section petsnails calcium powder is fine but sometimes cuttlebone is easier and cheaper but aslong as their getting some calcium fine. there is a section on there for ya to look at


Ok cheers. Do you think a 9l or 12l is big enough for 4 or 5. I was feeding some to my beardie but I fell for them lol now I'll keep them as pets.


----------



## spinnin_tom

DarkCarmen said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you wanna reuse it to kill bacteria like mites that you can bake it
> I'l have to see if I can find where I read that


but if you keep the animals clean, you won't be getting harmful mites, will you


----------



## scalestails&shells

violentchopper said:


> Ok cheers. Do you think a 9l or 12l is big enough for 4 or 5. I was feeding some to my beardie but I fell for them lol now I'll keep them as pets.


I did that (fell for them, that is - they're just so cute!).

I'd say you'd want more like a 32l for that many adults - I have three adults in one and it looks decent for them, I'd say.

As for food, mine weren't fans of courgette either - have you tried strawberry? Mine love that. Oh, and cress - I dump some cress seeds in their rub from time to time, and when it grows they eat it as it does. Looks really nice, too, before it gets eaten.


----------



## violentchopper

spinnin_tom said:


> but if you keep the animals clean, you won't be getting harmful mites, will you


???? They were clean. New soil.


----------



## violentchopper

scalestails&shells said:


> I did that (fell for them, that is - they're just so cute!).
> 
> I'd say you'd want more like a 32l for that many adults - I have three adults in one and it looks decent for them, I'd say.
> 
> As for food, mine weren't fans of courgette either - have you tried strawberry? Mine love that. Oh, and cress - I dump some cress seeds in their rub from time to time, and when it grows they eat it as it does. Looks really nice, too, before it gets eaten.


I did the same with mixed veg seeds. Think it was French salad or something. They ate it before it grew an inch


----------



## gnomie

spinnin_tom said:


> but if you keep the animals clean, you won't be getting harmful mites, will you


Mine suffered from mites, I swear it came in from the lettuce out of my garden, which I wash thoroughly.
To say these guys are bastardly is an understatement and a half.

Also, when you change the soil and wash the tank, try bathing the snails as well, the mites will hide under their mantle so very very gently try and wash under there too. Plus most snails love having a warm bath.

I do believe they can also go through the snails digestive track and come out unharmed the other end. Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Mikaela

It's tiny worms that go through them and come out alive, horrible things, I'm convinced they come from unwashed cucumber. When I change tank I wash them as I take them out then again as I'm about to put them in a clean tank, also I pick out the poo for a few days after as like I said the worms go through them :devil:

I always have cuttlefish then a few times a week dust the food with a calcium powder, they also love soggy goldfish flakes which are full of good stuff, this is good for sprinkling on cucumber as it has little nutritional value. Sweet potato always goes down well too.

I'm not sure if the coir is sterile but after sitting in my shed I always make it with boiling water. You can microwave it but be careful you don't blow it up.


----------



## pedrosis

hi we have the snail bug to we have 5 achatina achatina tiger snails 4 reticulatta snails albino white flesh version fingers crossed for some eggs from them soon 5 imaculatta snails 7 rodatzis yellow shelled and about 100 fulica snails ranging from 4 inch shells down lol


----------



## gecko lady

hello snailors, just wondering if any of you are selling any Jades? have been after some for a long time and now i have room for a couple  please let me know, also careing for them? is it the same conditions as normal fulicia? or do they need more humidity? thanks


----------



## pedrosis

same as normal fulica mine have a heat mat for when it gets a bit cooler stuck to the wall on the outside of their tub but its rarely on at the moment as we have had such lovely sunshine lol (wont last ) but all the lizards and the snails seem to enjoy it


----------



## Red123

Hi fellow snail keepers, new to this thread but not this forum.

Thought it would be better to ask on this thread regarding sphagnum moss. Can it be used as a substrate on its own for GALS? With 200 + youngsters looking for the cheapest substrate especially as they are going to need completely cleaning out every week. 
Oh and by the way if anyone feel they can give some a home do message me PLEASE.


----------



## violentchopper

Red123 said:


> Hi fellow snail keepers, new to this thread but not this forum.
> 
> Thought it would be better to ask on this thread regarding sphagnum moss. Can it be used as a substrate on its own for GALS? With 200 + youngsters looking for the cheapest substrate especially as they are going to need completely cleaning out every week.
> Oh and by the way if anyone feel they can give some a home do message me PLEASE.


I don't see why not with the moss. With babies why dont you use moist tissue and give them loads of hides. Much cheaper. Top soil is cheap too. 

Im trying mine on organic compost at the moment and that seems ok so far. Not 100% sure if it's safe to be honest but I don't see why not. 
Also most people give the babies away as they are hard to shift


----------



## Mikaela

pedrosis said:


> hi we have the snail bug to we have 5 achatina achatina tiger snails 4 reticulatta snails albino white flesh version fingers crossed for some eggs from them soon 5 imaculatta snails 7 rodatzis yellow shelled and about 100 fulica snails ranging from 4 inch shells down lol


 
Hello :welcome:


Red Coir is cheaper: 
5 x Coir Compost Organic Blocks Expands to 50-55lts | eBay

moss is more expensive (although you can reuse it for months) and also harbours little bugs unless you steep it in boiling water, and if you do that it doesn't last as long. The coir is good stuff, make with boiling water, and the blocks last for ages  
Hmm I'm not sure which would be cheaper long term then lol, personally I don't have moss cos of the bugs


----------



## Red123

violentchopper said:


> I don't see why not with the moss. With babies why dont you use moist tissue and give them loads of hides. Much cheaper. Top soil is cheap too.
> 
> Im trying mine on organic compost at the moment and that seems ok so far. Not 100% sure if it's safe to be honest but I don't see why not.
> *Also most people give the babies away as they are hard to shift*


Yes I know they are. These are not snails laid by the own GALS. I always freeze any eggs that mine lay. However I was contacted by a person who needed to find a home for theirs and I received a parcel on friday with over 200 in. My fault really I should have checked how many was being sent to me. I now have all these snails some as big as 2"-3" shell some as small as 1/4" shell and god knows what I will do with them. My sister told me to put most in the freezer, at least the ones with missing whorls, but I don't know that I could do that, it just seems wrong. But at the same time I can not house 200 + adults!


----------



## violentchopper

Red123 said:


> Yes I know they are. These are not snails laid by the own GALS. I always freeze any eggs that mine lay. However I was contacted by a person who needed to find a home for theirs and I received a parcel on friday with over 200 in. My fault really I should have checked how many was being sent to me. I now have all these snails some as big as 2"-3" shell some as small as 1/4" shell and god knows what I will do with them. My sister told me to put most in the freezer, at least the ones with missing whorls, but I don't know that I could do that, it just seems wrong. But at the same time I can not house 200 + adults!


Ive managed to give away about 12 for free and I'm just wondering what to do with the rest. I fed a few of the small ones to my beardie today only because he's started being fussy with his food so I thought I would try him with some more. I did feel a bit bad


----------



## cloggers

When you start getting ridiculous amounts, pack them into cricket boxes and charge postage. I do ten in a box and give them to friends with lizards : victory:


----------



## gecko lady

i recently gave 30 ish away as live food, buyer just paid for p&p, i only kept the babies as i had several people that wanted ones as pets but unfortunatly (for me anyway..) ALL of the eggs survived


----------



## neville

snails are for life not for lunch


----------



## gecko lady

neville said:


> snails are for life not for lunch


 not when you have 100+ of them! you have no idea how much they eat... i had 30 and ate a whole cucumber a day.... who knew snails could eat you out of house and home?!


----------



## violentchopper

gecko lady said:


> not when you have 100+ of them! you have no idea how much they eat... i had 30 and ate a whole cucumber a day.... who knew snails could eat you out of house and home?!


Ha ha I take it your on about grown-on snails. 
Also who ever mentioned feeding them damp fish food thanx for that. They love it. I'm gonna start making it with calcium powder for added goodness


----------



## Red123

neville said:


> snails are for life not for lunch


So maybe you would like me to post a couple of hundred to you then? : victory:


----------



## gecko lady

violentchopper said:


> Ha ha I take it your on about grown-on snails.
> Also who ever mentioned feeding them damp fish food thanx for that. They love it. I'm gonna start making it with calcium powder for added goodness


 aha lol yea XD inch long ones  mychickens had a good feast as well lol
ooh good idea about fish food, will try that


----------



## Red123

gecko lady said:


> aha lol yea XD inch long ones * my chickens* *had* *a good feast as well lol*
> ooh good idea about fish food, will try that


Oooh I never gave the chickens a thought, they may eat some of the smaller ones, though they turn away from garden snails.


----------



## gecko lady

Red123 said:


> Oooh I never gave the chickens a thought, they may eat some of the smaller ones, though they turn away from garden snails.


 aha they go mad for them!


----------



## gnomie

The guy who runs bugsclub : Bugs Club is always advertising to take in unwanted snails. I think he sells then on in his starter kits. 
Might be worth a thought as well though?

Also saw Komodo are doing snaily starter kits now along side their spider ones, the one I saw was £60. If I've had been on a chair I would have fallen off it at the price.


----------



## Mikaela

lol I saw the Komodo one a while ago and also thought it was a tad much, wonder if they sell any?


----------



## neville

*snail in a bad way*

One of my biggest snails is in a bad way. I think it has extruded its gut. It is like it has blown a huge bubble of slime out of its mouth. I've heard of this but can't find any info' at present.
Does anyone know about gut extrusion.
Was worried that the cat had got to it. Can't get in tank but a judicious claw through an air slit could do quite a bit of damage.
Will post picture soon.


----------



## gecko lady

neville said:


> One of my biggest snails is in a bad way. I think it has extruded its gut. It is like it has blown a huge bubble of slime out of its mouth. I've heard of this but can't find any info' at present.
> Does anyone know about gut extrusion.
> Was worried that the cat had got to it. Can't get in tank but a judicious claw through an air slit could do quite a bit of damage.
> Will post picture soon.


 does it still have skin round it, or look like a blister kind of thing? if it does that is just a sign that he is ready to mate.


----------



## Mikaela

Hiya, here's a good link about about gut extrusion, let us know how he goes on


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye the bugs club guy does ell them on. might be worth getting some cheap fauns and doing some yourself if you can be bothered to. :2thumb:


----------



## treacle82

hi, im new to the world of snails & have been given this little cutie:




















any ideas on it's id please?
thanks


----------



## Mikaela

Hiya, can you get a close up but clear pic please? Is his shell deformed? Looks it on the second pic, means he's special though 
Get him on a cuttlefish and new growth will be lovely, do you know all about care? If not feel free to ask any questions


----------



## violentchopper

My snails are growling like they are on steroids lol over the last 2 weeks I've been giving them a mix of wet fish food mixed with calcium powder. They eat mainly spring greens, cucumber, bell peppers, apple sometimes and the fish food mix. They are a lot bigger then the ones I've given away to people about a month ago. The only difference between our care is I've given mine calcium powder instead of cuttlefish.


----------



## gnomie

Mine don't seem to go for the calium powder, they seem to prefer their cuttle fish more and they won't eat bell peppers either. 
Fussy buggers.
Wet fish food however, they will have your fingers off for that! I put some in their little bowl and put it in their tank and they'll stop whatever they're doing and bomb for it. Well, bomb as fast as snails can anyways.
It borders on the uncanny. D:


----------



## violentchopper

gnomie said:


> Mine don't seem to go for the calium powder, they seem to prefer their cuttle fish more and they won't eat bell peppers either.
> Fussy buggers.
> Wet fish food however, they will have your fingers off for that! I put some in their little bowl and put it in their tank and they'll stop whatever they're doing and bomb for it. Well, bomb as fast as snails can anyways.
> It borders on the uncanny. D:


Yeah that's what mine do lol 
Mine have only ever had calcium powder so they don't know about cuttle fish yet lol


----------



## treacle82

here's a few better pics:




























i think i'm sorted on care. read about a hundred care sheets & a book before i said yes to keeping him  cant believe a snail could be so cute!! 

can i ask a question about the fish food please - is that just normal flakes put in their dish? or do i have to add water to them? 

ive got pellets for our fish aswell is it better to use them mashed up with a bit of water & calcium powder?

Thank you for being so friendly & helpful. thats kind of rare on here :lol2:


----------



## ladyboid

I was just cleaning out my snails today so thought I would grab some pics, I love the contrast between these two. :flrt:


----------



## violentchopper

Yeah just add a tiny bit of water to the fish flakes. 
Here's my snails. I need to reduce the numbers lol


----------



## Mikaela

treacle82 said:


> here's a few better pics:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> i think i'm sorted on care. read about a hundred care sheets & a book before i said yes to keeping him  cant believe a snail could be so cute!!
> 
> can i ask a question about the fish food please - is that just normal flakes put in their dish? or do i have to add water to them?
> 
> ive got pellets for our fish aswell is it better to use them mashed up with a bit of water & calcium powder?
> 
> Thank you for being so friendly & helpful. thats kind of rare on here :lol2:


I can see now that the 'deformed' shell in first set of pics is just his tail lol. From the shape of body on the first pic I'd say fulica but if you have a clear pic of him out that would be easier, is his skin very smooth? Bit thrown by the rounded tip of his shell though, more like a margie or tiger. You can't really go by the colour of his shell as I have some baby fulica at the mo with very pale shells whereas violent chopper has just posted pics of stripy ones (they are fulica aren't they chopper lol?)You might be best to post on petsnails.proboards.com cos there's loads of people on there and I struggle a bit when they are so tiny! :blush:




I only use calcium to mix with fish flakes, otherwise they just have cuttle


----------



## treacle82

thank you! 
yeah dallas is tiny at the mo so will get better pics when he's a little bigger. i did put pics on super snails forum but that place is dead, no-ones been on it for days if not weeks. 

he's very smooth

will try petsnails : victory:


----------



## lil05

im now joining you  mine should be posted on monday hopefully and im getting 5 albino land snails


----------



## Mikaela

treacle82 said:


> thank you!
> yeah dallas is tiny at the mo so will get better pics when he's a little bigger. i did put pics on super snails forum but that place is dead, no-ones been on it for days if not weeks.
> 
> he's very smooth
> 
> will try petsnails : victory:


 
Or if you could get a pic of the adult it would much easier. Different species have different care so would be best to know


----------



## Mikaela

lil05 said:


> im now joining you  mine should be posted on monday hopefully and im getting 5 albino land snails


Albino ones are very cute


----------



## treacle82

he's an A. fulica  had it confirmed today by the mommys owner.


----------



## Mikaela

Ah cracking stuff! And they are very easy to keep 
Are you sticking to one or will you get him a friend?


----------



## treacle82

Ive got him a little friend (same species) & also had two albino a. fulica delivered this morning who are munching away in their new home as I type :flrt:
Dont like the idea of a lonely snail.

My OH thinks I'm crazy!! Lol


----------



## gnomie

treacle82 said:


> Ive got him a little friend (same species) & also had two albino a. fulica delivered this morning who are munching away in their new home as I type :flrt:
> Dont like the idea of a lonely snail.
> 
> My OH thinks I'm crazy!! Lol


I always think they do better in groups/pairs, especially the younger ones, they seem a little less timid.


----------



## clangercrazy

Hello all
I bought 2 GALs off ebay about a year and a half ago (happened to be from someone who is also from here too!)
They are albino Achatina Reticulata I believe. 
Sadly - Jeffrey the little one (who never grew very big, remained half the size of Sammy) seems to have died......
Although, it's rather hard to tell to be completely honest with you....but despite warm baths etc, he hasn't moved or eaten for about a week.....so am guessing he's passed on..... (he doesn't look like he did when it was cold, like sealed in his shell....he looks different...hard to explain....)
I don't like to think of Sammy being lonely! Does anyone have any albino reticulata for sale? I'd love another little friend for him....maybe not too little or he'll be crushed by Sammy....lol


----------



## kayleighh

*Newbie here *

Hi I have been pointed to this thread so thought I would pop my questions out now 

Sadly I can't read through all of the posts as I get bad headaches when reading lots of text, even my glasses dont help.


Any way, I am hoping to get a Giant african land snail this/next week. Im beyond exicted but want to make sure I know what to expect when I get one/two.

1.SO main question for me is friendship, is it a very important thing, do many members just have 1 snail? 
This/these will be pet snails and I dont want to really have baby snails as such..

2. What do I look for when I go and pick my snail, any tips and hints on what to pick?

3. Water bowl, essential or not? So much conflicting advice online!!

4. Portion size of food, is it just getting the happy medium or is it a case of fill the tank and change the following day?

5. Heatmats, important or not??

I would also like to say what amazing storage boxes you all have as tanks, never ever thought of that idea so much cheaper than a tank!

Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## Mikaela

clangercrazy said:


> Hello all
> I bought 2 GALs off ebay about a year and a half ago (happened to be from someone who is also from here too!)
> They are albino Achatina Reticulata I believe.
> Sadly - Jeffrey the little one (who never grew very big, remained half the size of Sammy) seems to have died......
> Although, it's rather hard to tell to be completely honest with you....but despite warm baths etc, he hasn't moved or eaten for about a week.....so am guessing he's passed on..... (he doesn't look like he did when it was cold, like sealed in his shell....he looks different...hard to explain....)
> I don't like to think of Sammy being lonely! Does anyone have any albino reticulata for sale? I'd love another little friend for him....maybe not too little or he'll be crushed by Sammy....lol


Sniff him, if he's dead you'll know it, were they from Metaphysical Ninja? He possibly has more though prob babies, how big is Sammy?


----------



## Mikaela

kayleighh said:


> Hi I have been pointed to this thread so thought I would pop my questions out now
> 
> Sadly I can't read through all of the posts as I get bad headaches when reading lots of text, even my glasses dont help.
> 
> 
> Any way, I am hoping to get a Giant african land snail this/next week. Im beyond exicted but want to make sure I know what to expect when I get one/two.
> 
> 1.SO main question for me is friendship, is it a very important thing, do many members just have 1 snail?
> This/these will be pet snails and I dont want to really have baby snails as such..
> I'd say most have at least 2 as they seem to like company, a check of the soil every few days is easy enough though, I turn mine anyway to keep it fluffy. Then just freeze/crush eggs.
> 
> 2. What do I look for when I go and pick my snail, any tips and hints on what to pick?
> Pick a pretty on lol. Try to pick an active one, one you think is just sleeping might actually be poorly.
> 
> 3. Water bowl, essential or not? So much conflicting advice online!!
> If you spray the tank once/twice a day you don't need one, I don't and mine are fine, they do enjoy a bath now and then though, use a babies toothbrush to clean the shell, and before you submerge in water check their airhole is closed (hole where the poo comes out)
> 
> 4. Portion size of food, is it just getting the happy medium or is it a case of fill the tank and change the following day?
> If you have a baby snail then put a slice of cucumber (washed in case of bugs) in and see how it goes, then you'll learn how much he eats and fed every day or leave enough to last 2 days, up to you
> 
> 5. Heatmats, important or not??
> Depends on the species and also how cold your house gets in winter, mine all have one in winter but I am stingy with the heating lol. What species are you getting?
> 
> I would also like to say what amazing storage boxes you all have as tanks, never ever thought of that idea so much cheaper than a tank!
> They are easy to lift to clean out, downside is they aren't really very clear
> 
> Thanks in advance : victory:


Hope that all helps, just ask if you need anything else


----------



## kayleighh

Mikaela said:


> Hope that all helps, just ask if you need anything else



Thank you so much! Such a helpful forum 

The local reptile shop is great and I am sure they will help me aswell, knowing me I will come home with half of the shop :lol2:


----------



## Mikaela

kayleighh said:


> Thank you so much! Such a helpful forum
> 
> The local reptile shop is great and I am sure they will help me aswell, knowing me I will come home with half of the shop :lol2:


Ask them the species, most likely they will be fulica which are ever so easy to keep. Or if you want an albino fulica I have normal and albino babies ready to be rehomed :whistling2:


----------



## kayleighh

Mikaela said:


> Ask them the species, most likely they will be fulica which are ever so easy to keep. Or if you want an albino fulica I have normal and albino babies ready to be rehomed :whistling2:




NO WAY :mf_dribble:

I love the Albino ones, I dont know why but I have fallen in love with them...never knew you could love a snail :lol2: where about's are you? x


----------



## Mikaela

Derby lol, have replied to pm


----------



## clangercrazy

Mikaela said:


> Sniff him, if he's dead you'll know it, were they from Metaphysical Ninja? He possibly has more though prob babies, how big is Sammy?


Yes - Metaphysical Ninja! Thats the geezer!
Sammy is..........well his shell is about 11cm/12cm long and his body is huge, lol!
Poor little Jeffrey must have been the runt, he never got bigger than a 5cm shell. Poor lickle Jeffrey - buroed him yesterday, decided he defo dead - funny colour, not eaten in bout 2 weeks....or moved.

Anyone know anyone with a albino - or normal, reticulata snail for sale?


----------



## treacle82

sorry about jeffrey  

i think mostly molluscs had some reticulata for sale. heres a link:

MostlyMolluscs Homepage


----------



## treacle82

at the mo it doesnt look like she has. oooops :blush: maybe if you contact her she might be able to help you tho


----------



## Dee_Williams

there were some on ebay a little while ago. i try not to look now.

i went to feed my baby snails last night, it has been a really quick feed and spray system for the last week or 2 as have been horrdily busy, and they are suddenly HUGE! (well, compared to before)
will be giving the poor snailys a decent clean out and fresh everything today so will get a few pics.


----------



## luca2000

*snail*

how long do achatina fulica eggs take to hatch
any help will be apreciated


----------



## Carl6688

I've got 2 juvenile albino a. retics for sale if anyone is interested?

Heres a pic:


----------



## kayleighh

what soil does everyone use??

Is wilkinsons brand safe to use?


----------



## Carl6688

kayleighh said:


> what soil does everyone use??
> 
> Is wilkinsons brand safe to use?


I use eco earth for mine.


----------



## Mikaela

luca2000 said:


> how long do achatina fulica eggs take to hatch
> any help will be apreciated


Mine have taken no longer than 2 weeks, but depends on conditions


----------



## Mikaela

Kayleigh, I use coir

Carl there's a chap on the previous page who is after some


----------



## treacle82

ooooh Carl they are beautiful! sure clangercrazy will be interested. PM him maybe? 

i use coir too & bugz2go have a discount on ending today & they sell it cheaper than my local shop :2thumb:


----------



## treacle82

does anyone know where i can get a nice hide for my snails? got a coconut hide but wanted something prettier lol. the OP who started this thread has a really nice white shiny shell looking one & i want to make my snaily mansions look better!


----------



## Stephen17

treacle82 said:


> does anyone know where i can get a nice hide for my snails? got a coconut hide but wanted something prettier lol. the OP who started this thread has a really nice white shiny shell looking one & i want to make my snaily mansions look better!


make one :2thumb:


----------



## violentchopper

Eggs take between 2-6 weeks to hatch.


----------



## Stephen17

violentchopper said:


> Eggs take between 2-6 weeks to hatch.


Might seem longer because of your old age Carl :whistling2:


----------



## violentchopper

Stephen17 said:


> Might seem longer because of your old age Carl :whistling2:


Lol can take upto 6 weeks trust me.

Edit: also time flies as you get older


----------



## gecko lady

at around christmas time i aquired 3 young snails from a friend they were about an inch when we got them and one of them is about an inch snaller than the other two.. i doesnt seem to have grown alot :/ seems really strange, its shell is also not very good even though its always had cuttlefish.. is there anything i can do? or does anyone have any ideas why this has happened? thanks
Also i posted a few weeks ago about wanting a Jade GAL  im still looking so if anyone knows/has one please let me know


----------



## luca2000

[hisdhddj


----------



## luca2000

Mikaela said:


> Mine have taken no longer than 2 weeks, but depends on conditions


i keep mine on cotton whool my friend do it and they all hatched but they moved so cant ask them please help an how do you know iff the eggs are ok please help help help


----------



## Mikaela

gecko lady said:


> at around christmas time i aquired 3 young snails from a friend they were about an inch when we got them and one of them is about an inch snaller than the other two.. i doesnt seem to have grown alot :/ seems really strange, its shell is also not very good even though its always had cuttlefish.. is there anything i can do? or does anyone have any ideas why this has happened? thanks
> Also i posted a few weeks ago about wanting a Jade GAL  im still looking so if anyone knows/has one please let me know


Sometimes you do get ones that don't as much as others, I've got a few of various species that haven't grown as much as their brothers, just one of those things I suppose, like midgets lol 



luca2000 said:


> i keep mine on cotton whool my friend do it and they all hatched but they moved so cant ask them please help an how do you know iff the eggs are ok please help help help


I've never heard of keeping them on cotton wool before, I always leave them where they get laid. Violent chopper is right, they can take up to 6 weeks but it depends on conditions. Are they just laid on the cotton wool? In the daylight? Is it wet? I find that a bit strange to be honest lol


----------



## violentchopper

Mikaela said:


> Sometimes you do get ones that don't as much as others, I've got a few of various species that haven't grown as much as their brothers, just one of those things I suppose, like midgets lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of keeping them on cotton wool before, I always leave them where they get laid. Violent chopper is right, they can take up to 6 weeks but it depends on conditions. Are they just laid on the cotton wool? In the daylight? Is it wet? I find that a bit strange to be honest lol


Thanx mate. I got given about 100 eggs by my mate. They started hatching between 2-6 weeks. After 8 weeks I threw the remaining hatched and unhatched eggs in the bin. I had about 30+ snails. My friend just removed the soil with the eggs and put them into a cricket tub, I kept them at room temp which was a minimum of about 68f. I sprayed them when the soil was dry but I'm not sure of this is necessary as my soil went from moist to quite dry. 
Maybe I could of hatched plenty more eggs in the right conditions. Next time I might incubate them instead of leaving at room temps. I might try 75f and see if I can get a higher hatch rate. I'll post my results when these babies hatch next year or so. I might be getting 2 x 2009 a. Falucia and 1 x 2010 a.falucia. I'll breed these and incubate them to see what happens. 
Unless anyone knows a good way already. Saves me I bit of time lol. 
It's nice to see some people care about snails. They are pretty cool. Mine have better living conditions then me sometimes lol
I do have about 16 snails with a shell length of 1" max in a 35L square RUB. Maybe they will need more space soon lol. 
Like I said I feed them moist fish food with calcium powder mixed in. I give them that about 3 times a week. They all seem to eat that before anything else. I think mine are about 6-8 weeks old. Maybe a touch more. 
Does anyone else have snails that old, if so how big are they???


----------



## luca2000

Mikaela said:


> Sometimes you do get ones that don't as much as others, I've got a few of various species that haven't grown as much as their brothers, just one of those things I suppose, like midgets lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of keeping them on cotton wool before, I always leave them where they get laid. Violent chopper is right, they can take up to 6 weeks but it depends on conditions. Are they just laid on the cotton wool? In the daylight? Is it wet? I find that a bit strange to be honest lol


i put them on cotton whool because these worms were eating them dont ask how they are in an airing cubard its warm in there am i doing the right thing cause dont know iff eggs aright or not but they look bigger than they were is it a good thing


----------



## kayleighh

what breed are these snails?


----------



## luca2000

kayleighh said:


> image
> 
> 
> what breed are these snails?


 i think achatina marginatina


----------



## Mikaela

violentchopper said:


> Thanx mate. I got given about 100 eggs by my mate. They started hatching between 2-6 weeks. After 8 weeks I threw the remaining hatched and unhatched eggs in the bin. I had about 30+ snails. My friend just removed the soil with the eggs and put them into a cricket tub, I kept them at room temp which was a minimum of about 68f. I sprayed them when the soil was dry but I'm not sure of this is necessary as my soil went from moist to quite dry.
> Maybe I could of hatched plenty more eggs in the right conditions. Next time I might incubate them instead of leaving at room temps. I might try 75f and see if I can get a higher hatch rate. I'll post my results when these babies hatch next year or so. I might be getting 2 x 2009 a. Falucia and 1 x 2010 a.falucia. I'll breed these and incubate them to see what happens.
> Unless anyone knows a good way already. Saves me I bit of time lol.
> It's nice to see some people care about snails. They are pretty cool. Mine have better living conditions then me sometimes lol
> I do have about 16 snails with a shell length of 1" max in a 35L square RUB. Maybe they will need more space soon lol.
> Like I said I feed them moist fish food with calcium powder mixed in. I give them that about 3 times a week. They all seem to eat that before anything else. I think mine are about 6-8 weeks old. Maybe a touch more.
> Does anyone else have snails that old, if so how big are they???


Fulica? Mine are older now but I rememeber rightly they were less than 1cm. I think you were right to spray them, but maybe next time spray more often so they don't get to dry out, don't soak them though. Keeping the eggs at the same temp as the adults is fine as they lay when conditions are right. That many babies make alot of poo lol, mine are dirty buggers 



luca2000 said:


> i put them on cotton whool because these worms were eating them dont ask how they are in an airing cubard its warm in there am i doing the right thing cause dont know iff eggs aright or not but they look bigger than they were is it a good thing


If the worms are already on the eggs you'd need to remove them before before putting the eggs on cotton wool, best to keep the adult tank clean and worm free though 



kayleighh said:


> image
> 
> 
> what breed are these snails?


I'd say fulica, they look to pointy and the body too skinny for margies, also when people don't know they do tend to be fulica, a pic of the parents is the easiest way to tell you though


----------



## luca2000

If the worms are already on the eggs you'd need to remove them before before putting the eggs on cotton wool, best to keep the adult tank clean and worm free though 



yes i have am i doing the right thing and is it good that the eggs look bigger


----------



## Mikaela

I don't know to be honest as my eggs have always been buried


----------



## violentchopper

But how do they fit in the egg lol mine were bigger then the eggs I swear


----------



## Mikaela

Lol then possibly they do, I'll have a peek next time I get eggs


----------



## luca2000

violentchopper said:


> But how do they fit in the egg lol mine were bigger then the eggs I swear


 thanks. today i went to look at my eggs and the weird thing is that they are multi coulored like half grey and half white.im scared this is my first clutch i wnat them all to hatch if they dont ill cry i just want one thing and how can i wait so long for the next clutch please someone help me. 
i wnat baby snails PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im mad with snails there better than my family i love snails they better than humans


----------



## Mikaela

Grey as in starting to go a bit mouldy? Do they smell a bit fusty?


----------



## violentchopper

Could they be slug eggs (dud eggs silly lol) What are the eggs in.


----------



## luca2000

Mikaela said:


> Grey as in starting to go a bit mouldy? Do they smell a bit fusty?


 no i think inside the eggs the snail shells are in in the corner some off the eggs have srells on them its weird


----------



## luca2000

violentchopper said:


> Could they be slug eggs (dud eggs silly lol) What are the eggs in.


 cotton wool


----------



## violentchopper

I think I had some grey ones.


----------



## violentchopper

Ok anyone want some a fulica snails pm me. Only charge is postage. I'm have 12 to go and they are upto and inch or so

















I'm gonna keep 5 myself. I hope to sort a few people out with these


----------



## treacle82

Anyone know what size tank an adult tiger snail would need? the calculator on petsnails only tells your for two but i might be rehoming one.

ta


----------



## luca2000

violentchopper said:


> I think I had some grey ones.


 did they hatch


----------



## violentchopper

luca2000 said:


> did they hatch


Tbh honest I'm not sure. I only got about 30 snails from about 100 eggs so maybe they didn't hatch. There wasn't many grey ones


----------



## Mikaela

treacle82 said:


> Anyone know what size tank an adult tiger snail would need? the calculator on petsnails only tells your for two but i might be rehoming one.
> 
> ta


I wouldn't keep one in a tank smaller than 2ft by 1ft by 18 inches tall at the minimum


----------



## treacle82

Hmm that's what I was guessing. Really don't have the room atm. Looks like I will have to give it a miss. Ta for your help


----------



## luca2000

violentchopper said:


> Tbh honest I'm not sure. I only got about 30 snails from about 100 eggs so maybe they didn't hatch. There wasn't many grey ones


 great news my eggs are hatching an a question o there heads come out straight away or not


----------



## violentchopper

luca2000 said:


> great news my eggs are hatching an a question o there heads come out straight away or not


I noticed mine hid for a week or so. I didn't see any hatch but I could see broken shells and found them buried in the soil


----------



## luca2000

violentchopper said:


> I noticed mine hid for a week or so. I didn't see any hatch but I could see broken shells and found them buried in the soil


 but mine are on cotton wool and there heads arent out but i can hear squeaking noises is it good or bad


----------



## luca2000

luca2000 said:


> but mine are on cotton wool and there heads arent out but i can hear squeaking noises is it good or bad


there heads are coming out now


----------



## luca2000

luca2000 said:


> there heads are coming out now


 a question my baby snails are not eating i dont know why and how long till they get bigger


----------



## gecko lady

luca2000 said:


> a question my baby snails are not eating i dont know why and how long till they get bigger


 what are you feeding them? also do they have acess to cuttlefish? i would give them one sliced bit of cucumber or lettace


----------



## violentchopper

They don't really eat for a while or they probably do, but only a small amount that you can't notice. Don't worry. Just offer them food and keep it fresh.


----------



## luca2000

gecko lady said:


> what are you feeding them? also do they have acess to cuttlefish? i would give them one sliced bit of cucumber or lettace


 they have lots of cuttle fish and i feed them dandilion leaves and they keep buriing them selfes and coming up all the time


----------



## luca2000

violentchopper said:


> They don't really eat for a while or they probably do, but only a small amount that you can't notice. Don't worry. Just offer them food and keep it fresh.


 they keep buriing them selves and coming back up


----------



## luca2000

luca2000 said:


> they keep buriing them selves and coming back up


great news my giant african land snail calle patrick laid lots off eggs this is my second clutch i saw the eggs coming out off patrick neck


----------



## Pleco07

Not been on here for a while, still going strong I see 



violentchopper said:


> Eggs take between 2-6 weeks to hatch.


Wow, your fulica eggs take that long to hatch? very interesting.


----------



## violentchopper

Pleco07 said:


> Not been on here for a while, still going strong I see
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your fulica eggs take that long to hatch? very interesting.


No they took 2-3 weeks but I did read it can take upto six so I said that to be safe.


----------



## lil05

how big are they before they start laying eggs?


----------



## Stephen17

lil05 said:


> how big are they before they start laying eggs?


Good question :whistling2: I would guess at about 7-9 inches :gasp: but I am no snail expert


----------



## lil05

Stephen17 said:


> Good question :whistling2: I would guess at about 7-9 inches :gasp: but I am no snail expert


 ahh how big? now thats a scary snail


----------



## Stephen17

lil05 said:


> ahh how big? now thats a scary snail


Well I heard they grow to like 11 inches :gasp:


----------



## lil05

Stephen17 said:


> Well I heard they grow to like 11 inches :gasp:


 hmm hopefully mine wont get that big


----------



## Pleco07

violentchopper said:


> No they took 2-3 weeks but I did read it can take upto six so I said that to be safe.


Interesting, only had a handful of clutches take more than 14 days to hatch with at least 95% of clutches hatching between 5-10 days.



lil05 said:


> how big are they before they start laying eggs?


Hello stranger............................Depends on species


----------



## lil05

Pleco07 said:


> Interesting, only had a handful of clutches take more than 14 days to hatch with at least 95% of clutches hatching between 5-10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello stranger............................Depends on species


 i did see the species writting down but im not very good at latin they are albino bodied but normal shells  

and i did hunt you down when i was looking to buy some but saw you didnt sell them anymore  
naughty naughty


----------



## violentchopper

Pleco07 said:


> Interesting, only had a handful of clutches take more than 14 days to hatch with at least 95% of clutches hatching between 5-10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello stranger............................Depends on species


Tbh it could of been that long. My friend gave me the eggs and they started to hatch within a few days. 
4 days isn't much. It was hard to tell as all the babies hid. I picked all the broken eggs out and after 4 weeks binned the rest.


----------



## Pleco07

lil05 said:


> i did see the species writting down but im not very good at latin they are albino bodied but normal shells
> 
> and i did hunt you down when i was looking to buy some but saw you didnt sell them anymore
> naughty naughty


A lot of snails have an albino variation so still could be a few.
Sorry, sold the last of my breeding groups last year. Had them for so long still feels a bit weird not having them but the amount of enclosures every where was getting a bit crazy plus I wanted to go back to my first love...tropical fish, besides still got a few aquatic snails in the tank


----------



## Mikaela

lil05 said:


> i did see the species writting down but im not very good at latin they are albino bodied but normal shells
> 
> and i did hunt you down when i was looking to buy some but saw you didnt sell them anymore
> naughty naughty


Are they jades? Fulica varients can lay from about 2 inches, just had two batches myself but it was straight to the freezer with them  they are from jadatzi which are just over two inches. I have some lovely tigers from pleco about 5 inches but no babies from them. It depends on species as pleco says


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror

Has anybody got any Eastern Albino Achatina Reticulata please? inbox me if you have and I will get back to you. Excellent if you have. hoping so much that someone has! Thanks  :mf_dribble: :blush:


----------



## gecko lady

Is anyone selling any jades??? Still looking!


----------



## treacle82

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> Has anybody got any Eastern Albino Achatina Reticulata please? inbox me if you have and I will get back to you. Excellent if you have. hoping so much that someone has! Thanks  :mf_dribble: :blush:




here: 

x2 Albino African Snails (GALS) CUTE | eBay


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror

treacle82 said:


> here:
> 
> x2 Albino African Snails (GALS) CUTE | eBay



Thanks so much!


----------



## GingerSnapzBack

Looking for achatina iredalei anyone on here selling them or givin' away some of the babs? :whistling2:


----------



## treacle82

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> Thanks so much!


no worries  enjoy your new snails


----------



## treacle82

GingerSnapzBack said:


> Looking for achatina iredalei anyone on here selling them or givin' away some of the babs? :whistling2:


here:

BEAUTIFUL YOUNG ACHATINA IREDALEI LAND SNAIL | eBay

i should get commission! lol


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror

treacle82 said:


> no worries  enjoy your new snails


haha thanks!


----------



## gnomie

My snails laid some eggs sometime last week (I was away on holiday at the time so the ol' boyfriend was caring for them at home) for the first time ever (had them about 10 months, all from babies no bigger than my thumb nail) and I found them while cleaning out their old tank and moving them into a new one.
Are they meant to be green or has something gone awfully wrong? o_o


----------



## Pleco07

gnomie said:


> Are they meant to be green or has something gone awfully wrong? o_o


They are fine, eggs colour can vary from white to luminous greens and yellows.


----------



## gnomie

They're definitely luminous green, yup. Like the colour of a bad lemon and lime slushie.

Probably should have mentioned they're fulica (I dunno which colour had the babies though).


I'm keeping a couple and the rest are in the freezer. :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07

gnomie said:


> They're definitely luminous green, yup. Like the colour of a bad lemon and lime slushie.
> 
> Probably should have mentioned they're fulica (I dunno which colour had the babies though).
> 
> 
> I'm keeping a couple and the rest are in the freezer. :whistling2:


Yep they sound fine colour wise


----------



## neville

*Green eggs no ham*

Is this their first clutch of eggs. The first ones are often a bit wierd colour wise. If it is their first eggs then don't get your hopes up to high the first clutch may not be very furtile so they might not hatch. If non of them hatch don't worry its not you and the next lot will be fine.


----------



## gnomie

neville said:


> Is this their first clutch of eggs. The first ones are often a bit wierd colour wise. If it is their first eggs then don't get your hopes up to high the first clutch may not be very furtile so they might not hatch. If non of them hatch don't worry its not you and the next lot will be fine.


Yeah, I'm thinking most aren't going to hatch either, despite everything, they're not looking so good.
I suspect there will be other chances for babies _pretty_ soon however.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hi all. I'm seriously considering cutting back my snail collection. With the amount of adults I have the number of eggs I'm having to dispose of is just phenomenal! Plus I often miss them and have ended up with many batches of unwanted babies. My lizards have seriously gone of eating them (which was the whole point in me getting into snails in the first place!) so I think it's best all round if I sell off most of the adults I have, apart from a couple of favourites I've become attached to!

So now for my question! What is the best and safest way of packaging adult GALS for being sent through the post?

Any help will be much appreciated 


Jenny


----------



## violentchopper

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hi all. I'm seriously considering cutting back my snail collection. With the amount of adults I have the number of eggs I'm having to dispose of is just phenomenal! Plus I often miss them and have ended up with many batches of unwanted babies. My lizards have seriously gone of eating them (which was the whole point in me getting into snails in the first place!) so I think it's best all round if I sell off most of the adults I have, apart from a couple of favourites I've become attached to!
> 
> So now for my question! What is the best and safest way of packaging adult GALS for being sent through the post?
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated
> 
> 
> Jenny


When i received my snails they were in a Chinese take away with coir. They used a thick cardboard box with no air holes lol. 
I'd be interested in hearing the best way to do it.


----------



## treacle82

this might help:

PetSnails Forum - Packing snails


----------



## dickvansheepcake

That's very helpful! Thank you very much


----------



## treacle82

no worries :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32

When do GALS live up to their name?  I've had mine since early this year and they are still not even a cm long. They don't eat much either, I was told they ate loads! I have cuttle fish in there, food. I spray it with water every few days, but they just aren't growing...When do they get to a larger adult size?


----------



## treacle82

what species are they? do they have a heat source or room temp?


----------



## slugsiss32

No heat source...I was told they didn't need one so they are just at room temp. I think its Achatina Fulica as I've read these are the most common, but to be honest I'm not sure.


----------



## treacle82

hmm well my fulica are also at room temp & getting massive so not too sure. are they active?


----------



## slugsiss32

Nope they don't do anything really...but they must be alive because they move when i'm not looking


----------



## treacle82

might be too cold then maybe. What temp are they at? mine are at 22 celcius & are generally active from about 6pm onwards but a couple are up during the day too. And all food munched everyday. I spray their tank every night with warm water too. 

my a.achatina on the other hand are hardly ever up when i am. Proper night owls & dont seem to eat as much as the fulica. But they need higher temps & humidity.

its hard to tell without knowing their species really. 

try sprinkling calcium on their food too. That seems to help mine grow. oh mashed fish food with water seems to make them come out of hiding too


----------



## slugsiss32

They are at about 20 c so maybe i'll get a rep heat matt. Thanks!


----------



## violentchopper

Are you sure they're a.fulica??? I've had mine a couple of months and they are between 1 inch and 1.5 inches. Ive had them since they hatched. I fed mine with a fish food and calcium mix and they grew well quick. 
Post a picture of them. It doesn't seem right that they are that small, surely it can't be that cold in your house. Mine are in the kitchen and that's the coldest room in my house.


----------



## gnomie

gnomie said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking most aren't going to hatch either, despite everything, they're not looking so good.
> I suspect there will be other chances for babies _pretty_ soon however.


Ten of the eggs have hatched and the babies are munching down on some lettuce and sweet potatoe.
I dunno when exactly they hatched, but they look in pretty ok shape and have a pretty huge appetite!


----------



## treacle82

congratulations! 
what are they? a.fulica?


----------



## gnomie

Yup, they're Rodatzi, though there's one of every colour variety in that tank so I'm not going to swear on it.


----------



## gnomie

gnomie said:


> Yup, they're Rodatzi, though there's one of every colour variety in that tank so I'm not going to swear on it.


have 20 hatchlings now so nearly a 100% success, looks like the majority are albino. There's regular fleshed ones in there too, but even at this early stage there seems to be a stark contrast in skin tones between the two.
No idea how the shells will be though. :gasp:


----------



## spideysare

Hi
what fish food do you suggest? My 4 snails only seem ti like cucumber and lettuce!! I have tried all sorts of foods..I would be bored to hell now if i just ate those things so any foodie suggestions greatly received.
The calcium you mention is this similar to what you would give reptiles? They have the cuttle fish they eat but if a sprinkle of calcium will help then will try a little of that also.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hey guys 

I've been on the look out for a grown on tiger snail to go in with my current one for a while now. I usually miss auctions or they're too far away and won't post, so not had any luck so far!

During my search though I have come across 2 sub adult albino tiger snails on ebay, £55 starting price and a higher reserve....I want them! They are gorgeous :flrt: These ones are wild caught, but are captive bred albino tigers available very often? I'm guessing from the price of these that they're pretty rare. Has anyone on here got any?

I can't really justify spending that amount on snails at the moment, especially with all the vet bills my lurcher is mounting up :devil: but I shall cross my fingers and buy a lottery ticket and a scratch card or two, but I'm guessing I won't be able to buy these particular beauties


----------



## amylls

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been on the look out for a grown on tiger snail to go in with my current one for a while now. I usually miss auctions or they're too far away and won't post, so not had any luck so far!
> 
> During my search though I have come across 2 sub adult albino tiger snails on ebay, £55 starting price and a higher reserve....I want them! They are gorgeous :flrt: These ones are wild caught, but are captive bred albino tigers available very often? I'm guessing from the price of these that they're pretty rare. Has anyone on here got any?
> 
> I can't really justify spending that amount on snails at the moment, especially with all the vet bills my lurcher is mounting up :devil: but I shall cross my fingers and buy a lottery ticket and a scratch card or two, but I'm guessing I won't be able to buy these particular beauties


Although i aint a mad snail lover i have noticed that recently it is easy to get albino tigers.I would very much doubt that they are WC and now that they are readily available its only a matter of time before there is so many that the price will drop dramatically.
ps. i'm selling tigers at the moment!:whistling2:


----------



## gecko lady

still looking for Jades, please if anyone know of any let me know


----------



## dickvansheepcake

amylls said:


> Although i aint a mad snail lover i have noticed that recently it is easy to get albino tigers.I would very much doubt that they are WC and now that they are readily available its only a matter of time before there is so many that the price will drop dramatically.
> ps. i'm selling tigers at the moment!:whistling2:



Really? I'v not seen any albino tigers before! I'm always behind the times!

Ooh, what size tigers do you have for sale and for how much!? 


Jenny


----------



## amylls

dickvansheepcake said:


> Really? I'v not seen any albino tigers before! I'm always behind the times!
> 
> Ooh, what size tigers do you have for sale and for how much!?
> 
> 
> Jenny


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/759699-achatina-fulica-gigas.html : victory:


----------



## Mikaela

Polyped sells albino tigers, and he has a sale on at the mo


----------



## Mikaela

spideysare said:


> Hi
> what fish food do you suggest? My 4 snails only seem ti like cucumber and lettuce!! I have tried all sorts of foods..I would be bored to hell now if i just ate those things so any foodie suggestions greatly received.
> The calcium you mention is this similar to what you would give reptiles? They have the cuttle fish they eat but if a sprinkle of calcium will help then will try a little of that also.


 
I just use soggy goldfish flakes


----------



## gecko lady

ok.. any albino GALS for sale?


----------



## DarkCarmen

ok random snaily question
and i am going to look it up aswell but just thought i'd ask here
incase anyone would know 

can retic's mix with Jadatzi?
thinking about mixing mine there all similar size and not bothered about breeding or selling
but wasn't sure if these 2 can mix as i believe read on here before someone saying that some types shouldn't be mixed because they'l rasp on othe snails shells and cause damage


----------



## kez30

Hi guys hoping someone can help with Id for these, someone seems to think they are Albopicta or Reticulata but personally I haven't got a clue, i thought they were Fulica Snails pictures by Juzza12 - Photobucket


----------



## treacle82

i use fish flakes too. any make


----------



## treacle82

gecko lady said:


> ok.. any albino GALS for sale?



what species? i got rodatzi from andy2086 & they are beautiful healthy snails

or try ebay for jadatzi:
ALBINO giant African land snails G.A.L.S "jadatzi" | eBay


----------



## cloggers

Not been in here for a while. Well my GALS are yet to grow, though they were rescues so I'll give them the benefit that they may be stunted. 
I've gone from 8 to 5 in the last month or two sadly. Lost my first two within two days of each other, and the third retracted after being in isolation for 2-3 weeks 

To brighten my day however, I've just bought these whilst buying rats :flrt:

















They're called Eenie, Meanie, Minie and Mo :flrt:
Tigers? correct me if I'm wrong :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

treacle82 said:


> what species? i got rodatzi from andy2086 & they are beautiful healthy snails
> 
> or try ebay for jadatzi:
> ALBINO giant African land snails G.A.L.S "jadatzi" | eBay


would be interested.. however never kept that species what are they like to keep? how big do they grow ect? i will look it up aswell but would appreciate first hand expereience


----------



## gnomie

gecko lady said:


> would be interested.. however never kept that species what are they like to keep? how big do they grow ect? i will look it up aswell but would appreciate first hand expereience


They're just like regular fulica's, though they tend to grow little bigger than jades and a little smaller than rods and the prettiest snails you can get in my opinion. :lol2:
I'm hopefully going to have some of these available in the spring ( not sure if they're going to be jades or jadatzis though... derp).

If you're interested I'm going to sell two sub adult jades (breaking my heart), as they're growing like crazy and I'm running out of space for them a little, though I have no idea what to charge for them. Let me know anyways and I'll get some photos of them.


----------



## gecko lady

gnomie said:


> They're just like regular fulica's, though they tend to grow little bigger than jades and a little smaller than rods and the prettiest snails you can get in my opinion. :lol2:
> I'm hopefully going to have some of these available in the spring ( not sure if they're going to be jades or jadatzis though... derp).
> 
> If you're interested I'm going to sell two sub adult jades (breaking my heart), as they're growing like crazy and I'm running out of space for them a little, though I have no idea what to charge for them. Let me know anyways and I'll get some photos of them.


 thanks for the information  i would be really interested in the Jades, have been looking for some for ages!!!


----------



## gnomie

I'll try and message you tomorrow with some piccies and what have you tomorrow then!


----------



## treacle82

gecko lady said:


> would be interested.. however never kept that species what are they like to keep? how big do they grow ect? i will look it up aswell but would appreciate first hand expereience


just like gnomie said  keep mine just like a.fulicas


----------



## gecko lady

gnomie said:


> I'll try and message you tomorrow with some piccies and what have you tomorrow then!


 fab that would be brilliant


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hello again, you may remember I was asking about how to package snails safely for sending through the post. Well, I sold a pair of adult a.fulicas on ebay last week, sent them 1st class recorded delivery first thing Thursday morning thinking that they should arrive with the buyer on Friday or Saturday. Well, It's now Wednesday the following week and apparently according to the royal mail website (I have a tracking number) they still haven't been delivered  I also can't get hold of the buyer at all to find out if maybe they've tried to deliver and they've not been in to sign for them. I'm just so upset and angry!!

I feel incredibly guilty for posting them now, and seriously concerned for their welfare. I packaged them up each in their own live food plastic tub with moist moss and some cucumber and leafy greens. They were then safely and securely packaged and I made sure air could get in. How long, honestly, do you think they'd survive in the post? Royal mail just said if the package doesn't arrive in 15 days then fill out a complaint form, but that won't help the poor snails! I did put a return address on the parcel so maybe they'll make their way back to me.

I just wish I could find out more, or at least get a reply from the buyer


----------



## amylls

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hello again, you may remember I was asking about how to package snails safely for sending through the post. Well, I sold a pair of adult a.fulicas on ebay last week, sent them 1st class recorded delivery first thing Thursday morning thinking that they should arrive with the buyer on Friday or Saturday. Well, It's now Wednesday the following week and apparently according to the royal mail website (I have a tracking number) they still haven't been delivered  I also can't get hold of the buyer at all to find out if maybe they've tried to deliver and they've not been in to sign for them. I'm just so upset and angry!!
> 
> I feel incredibly guilty for posting them now, and seriously concerned for their welfare. I packaged them up each in their own live food plastic tub with moist moss and some cucumber and leafy greens. They were then safely and securely packaged and I made sure air could get in. How long, honestly, do you think they'd survive in the post? Royal mail just said if the package doesn't arrive in 15 days then fill out a complaint form, but that won't help the poor snails! I did put a return address on the parcel so maybe they'll make their way back to me.
> 
> I just wish I could find out more, or at least get a reply from the buyer


I'm not totally sure and there is a lot of things that would affect it (food,temp etc) but i have heard of them lasting 3 weeks! And also unless i'm mistaken royal mail only hold recorded post for 7 days before returning to sender so worst case they will be returned to you soon.


----------



## gecko lady

some of my snails are kept in a exo terra, i have noticed that the water just stays there and get really really wet, they dont even get sprayed everyday becasue it gets so wet, is there anything i could put under the soil to help the water drain?v


----------



## treacle82

amylls said:


> I'm not totally sure and there is a lot of things that would affect it (food,temp etc) but i have heard of them lasting 3 weeks! And also unless i'm mistaken royal mail only hold recorded post for 7 days before returning to sender so worst case they will be returned to you soon.


any sign of them?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

treacle82 said:


> any sign of them?


Not heard from the buyer at all and it still says on the royal mail website that they have the parcel and it's being processed through their network for delivery.

I hope if the parcel hasn't been signed for that they will send it back to me after a week, as it should in theory be back with me in the next couple of days. Then I've just got to hope that my poor snails will have survived for this long 

Just got to wonder what has happened to the buyer. They paid for the snails instantly and seemed really keen to have them, so for them now to not be responding to any of my messages even though the snails haven't arrived after this long does make me wonder.


----------



## treacle82

it's really weird.... ive never known anyone to do that. I know im the complete opp & are in desperatly waiting for the postman lol

Fingers-crossed they are ok


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I know what you mean, I've got some tiger snails coming on Wednesday and I'm excited already! I'll be eagerly waiting at the front door for the postman to arrive when wednesday comes! 

I'll keep you updated on here about the lost snails


----------



## treacle82

cool  i have 5 tigers & they are amazing. one of mine is super lazy tho & i hardly see him. 

im getting some Limicolaria flammea this week :flrt:

def keep us updated. poor little things.


----------



## ptolomy

*snails and heat lamps*

some one please advice if it safe to use a heat lamp with snails? has anyone done this?


----------



## DarkCarmen

do you know what type you snails are?
from what i'm aware most don't need heating unless your house is especially cold whilst afew others need the heat

common fulica don't normally need heat
but when it comes to heating them i always though a heatmat was best
think thats waht people use


----------



## gecko lady

ptolomy said:


> some one please advice if it safe to use a heat lamp with snails? has anyone done this?


 Personally i wouldnt not use a heat lamp i would always use a heatmat if they really needed it. The only way i could think you used one would be outside the tank, but then it wouldnt work properly so wouldnt really be doing anything.


----------



## neville

*sail heat*

I always keep my snails on heatmats. They are thermostatically controled so only on if needed. If you think you don't need to think about how cold your house gets in the winter at night when the heating goes off or when you are out all day.
I put the heatmat under the tank so the heat diffuses through the substrate. This seems to work but it does dry out the substrate.


----------



## gecko lady

STILL looking for some jades!!! aha please if anybody has any for sale or finds some on the internet for sale please let me know :2thumb:


----------



## treacle82

selling a hatchling tiger snail on ebay & a 3.5" one on here in the classifieds if anyones interested


----------



## hedwigdan

Just picked up four little baby GALS


----------



## yates1248

I bought 3 snails off here a about a year and a half ago.... they are going strong

Meet Theodor 











and his siblings Helga and Myrtle










Cant believe they used to be so small, cute and see through! 











Who would have thought i would have got snail fever... i love them!:2thumb:

Also after a little advise.... in the middle picture you will see one of the snails as what i can only describe as a dry/peeling shell? Any idea why this is? They havea constant supply of cuttlefish which they eat me out of house and home with and they are sprayed daily??


----------



## salad dodger

stephenie191 said:


> hurgh?


land before time , hence the names ducky etc 
i get it now im less drunk .





shame it took me so many years to get back to the thread :whistling2:
2nd post on the thread then i dont come back on for nearly 4 years :lol2:


----------



## amylls

An snails can grow lots!! lol


----------



## DarkCarmen

your 3 helga myrtle and theodor look exactly like my 2 howl and sophie
wonder if we brought them from the same person :hmm:

think i've seen that shell bit your describing aswell i think it's just iregular shell growth not sure what else could be and doesn't look like causing any harm

i caught my 2 breeding on boxing day it's first time i've actually seen any breed my others in past always did it when i wasn't around or nightfall. these 2 have never laid any eggs before so be interesting if they do.
i first spotted them joined in the morning how longed they'd been joined i have no idea but they sepreated later in the after about 4-5 hrs later:blush:

:gaspmg that snail is huge very impressive is it a tiger?
I've always been tempted with the tigers but they seem to need bit more care.
i imagine when one like that is stuck on your hand it doesn't come of until it want's too


----------



## amylls

Yeah its a tiger! 
I dont really handle them really but the kids say they like to lick! lol
TBH i have had a few species an didnt find them hard to keep,a heat mat an veg an they are ok


----------



## yates1248

WOW that tiger is impressive. I have fancied increasing my snails to either a tiger or a margie..... so if you know anyone thats selling any (babys or adults) :2thumb:

There is a hight chance we could have bought our snails from the same person on here....... it looks like he's a pretty good dealer and very reputable. I havent seen any of mine breed (although they may just be shy hahaha) nor have i had any eggs from them?!?! 

Are Achantina Reticulata less promiscuous that the stand Fulica? As i read on posts how people are constand trying to get rid of fulica or freezing te eggs?


----------



## DarkCarmen

I'm sooo tempted with tigers aswell but one day i will maybe have some

probably did which means their related:flrt:
or at least def same breed

omg fulica breed like rabbits although mine must have been shy as i never saw them do the deed but i saw one laying eggs once really kind of interesting watching them pop out. i was always freezing eggs or one point i gave some to a friend to feed to her pond snails.

not that i'm complaining about them not breeding as don't want loads of eggs again but then it's like do i be naughty and save some to hatch or just get rid


----------



## Mikaela

yates1248 said:


> I bought 3 snails off here a about a year and a half ago.... they are going strong
> 
> Meet Theodor
> 
> 
> 
> and his siblings Helga and Myrtle
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe they used to be so small, cute and see through!
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought i would have got snail fever... i love them!:2thumb:
> 
> Also after a little advise.... in the middle picture you will see one of the snails as what i can only describe as a dry/peeling shell? Any idea why this is? They havea constant supply of cuttlefish which they eat me out of house and home with and they are sprayed daily??


Did you buy from Metaphysical Ninja? He sells some lovely snails, I had some of his rectics off him 
Rectics do have a rough shell so it's normal, I've seen pics of some that are slightly smoother than mine but more that have same as mine. Just had my first unexpected batch hatch and they are sooo cute


----------



## yates1248

I certainly did. I rate his snails and would advice him to anyone. They are beautiful snails.

Im glad im not the only one with rough shells. I was worried i might have been doing something wrong.

I bet the little ones are very cute! Im dying to have some baby snails!!


----------



## DarkCarmen

i brought my snails off him aswell:lol2:

well mine seem to be very much in the mood at the moment
as i caught them breeding earlier today
so i'l be keeping an eye out for eggs


----------



## stephenie191

SO PROUD OF THIS THREAD. . . ITS BE, THE THREAD STARTER :lol2:

ALMOST 125,000 VIEWS AND 7,000 COMMENTS :no1:

So glad people can go somwhere to talk about snails, i'll be getting some more soon and lots more reps. . . got a project starting but more about that later. 

INBOX me with any albino gals for sale : victory:


----------



## slinky_k

stephenie191 said:


> SO PROUD OF THIS THREAD. . . ITS BE, THE THREAD STARTER :lol2:
> 
> ALMOST 125,000 VIEWS AND 7,000 COMMENTS :no1:
> 
> So glad people can go somwhere to talk about snails, i'll be getting some more soon and lots more reps. . . got a project starting but more about that later.
> 
> INBOX me with any albino gals for sale : victory:


hi where wud i go on here to find snail classifieds or some one who sells them on here.looked but can only find this thread on here:lol2:


----------



## DarkCarmen

slinky_k said:


> hi where wud i go on here to find snail classifieds or some one who sells them on here.looked but can only find this thread on here:lol2:


hi
some people will post on this thread if they got for sale or soon to sell
think thats how i found most mine in past if not
sure i normally see some in classified's and put snails in search bit
or classified invert section again snails in search

normally always some about depending what type your looking for
if not that afew places sell online or there ebay
hope this helps


----------



## slinky_k

DarkCarmen said:


> hi
> some people will post on this thread if they got for sale or soon to sell
> think thats how i found most mine in past if not
> sure i normally see some in classified's and put snails in search bit
> or classified invert section again snails in search
> 
> normally always some about depending what type your looking for
> if not that afew places sell online or there ebay
> hope this helps


ok thanks for that


----------



## slinky_k

DarkCarmen said:


> hi
> some people will post on this thread if they got for sale or soon to sell
> think thats how i found most mine in past if not
> sure i normally see some in classified's and put snails in search bit
> or classified invert section again snails in search
> 
> normally always some about depending what type your looking for
> if not that afew places sell online or there ebay
> hope this helps


also wheres the search bit lol


----------



## DarkCarmen

slinky_k said:


> also wheres the search bit lol



if you look at top of the column where all adds are listed where it also has new post button on other side theres search this forum click on that it'l open drop out box where you can type snails

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=13507773

^quick search i did by just typing in snails
but if your after a certain type best to search that


----------



## Mikaela

There are snail forums too where you can buy from.
I have jadatzi and rodatzi ready for selling but the weather can't seem to make it's mind up so I'm a bit cautious about posting at the mo as some people don't want to pay extra for a heat pack. But it's not like they take up much room anyway lol


----------



## EffyDaydream

*Snaileys!*

I'm not sure on the exact species, but these are my snails. Anyone have any ideas? The one on the far left if just a garden snail, two of the smaller ones I think are Tiger Land Snails... Not very sure though.










*Little Jon, Ruby, Sheldon, Job and Galileo*


----------



## Pleco07

EffyDaydream said:


> I'm not sure on the exact species, but these are my snails. Anyone have any ideas? The one on the far left if just a garden snail, two of the smaller ones I think are Tiger Land Snails... Not very sure though.
> 
> image
> 
> *Little Jon, Ruby, Sheldon, Job and Galileo*
> 
> image


Apart from the garden snail they are all Achatina fulica


----------



## EffyDaydream

Pleco07 said:


> Apart from the garden snail they are all Achatina fulica


Even the bigger ones? To me they resemble my old snails most (image below), but they seem different to the smaller ones that I thought were Achatina fulica - after doing a little more research into the different species - in shell pattern, etc.


----------



## Pleco07

EffyDaydream said:


> Even the bigger ones? To me they resemble my old snails most (image below), but they seem different to the smaller ones that I thought were Achatina fulica - after doing a little more research into the different species - in shell pattern, etc.
> 
> image


The ones in that pic look like A. fulica too, none of them are tigers. Tiger shells are more yellow a slightly different shape, skin is a totally different colour and texture have a ridged tail (although I cant see that in pic).

These are the tigers I had...

























tail...


----------



## EffyDaydream

Pleco07 said:


> The ones in that pic look like A. fulica too, none of them are tigers. Tiger shells are more yellow a slightly different shape, skin is a totally different colour and texture have a ridged tail (although I cant see that in pic).
> 
> These are the tigers I had...
> image
> image
> image
> 
> tail...
> image


Yeah, I realised that after doing a little more research into the different species. I'm just sure my two larger ones and my two old ones are something different. :\ Very pretty snaileys by the way! :2thumb:


----------



## EffyDaydream

After cleaning them up a bit (I have only had the bigger ones a week) I can see the similarities. :blush: Do my old ones look like the same species too?


----------



## Pleco07

EffyDaydream said:


> After cleaning them up a bit (I have only had the bigger ones a week) I can see the similarities. :blush: Do my old ones look like the same species too?


yes, they all look like A. fulica


----------



## EffyDaydream

Pleco07 said:


> yes, they all look like A. fulica


I feel a bit silly now. :blush: Thank you for your help!
I'm thinking of branching out and getting some different species' (and some slugs), can different species live in the same tank together?


----------



## DarkCarmen

I'm sure I've read that pancake and velvet slugs can't be mixed with snails or each other. think i read it's to do with the muscus slime they produce.
there is the banana slug but think thats a rare one to find on sale, i tried looking last year for abit and had no luck so not sure on that one.

don't know about garden slugs but i'd assume you'd have to maybe qurrantine them before mixing in but i'd double check before mixing in incase they can harm snails. also i'd imagine you'd need or want to have something like spring tails or woodlice to help as cleaning crew.

on snails hopefully someone with more experiance will come along soon and advise on that. some snails probably can mix and some can't but think you also have to keep in mind what conditions they like to be kept in as afew are prefer slightly different requirments for example some like really wet and damp and others don't. some require heating some don't.

another thing is breeding as sure people have wrote about how their mixed snails have breed with each other not something you can stop, i think it is something to keep in mind just in case you ever want to breed and keep or for selling.
from a buyer point of view i would want to at least have some idea of what snails could be a cross between.

but thats if you want to breed at mo i don't although mine are due to lay their first clutch of eggs soon which i can see in shell. so i'l dispose of them and give to friend to feed to her fish.

if you got time sometimes it's worth going pack over pages of this thread as can be really useful info hidden or a care site like petsnails.
also think there is a snail forum not sure on name though

sorry not got many answers but hope this been some help for ya


----------



## EffyDaydream

DarkCarmen said:


> I'm sure I've read that pancake and velvet slugs can't be mixed with snails or each other. think i read it's to do with the muscus slime they produce.
> there is the banana slug but think thats a rare one to find on sale, i tried looking last year for abit and had no luck so not sure on that one.
> 
> don't know about garden slugs but i'd assume you'd have to maybe qurrantine them before mixing in but i'd double check before mixing in incase they can harm snails. also i'd imagine you'd need or want to have something like spring tails or woodlice to help as cleaning crew.
> 
> on snails hopefully someone with more experiance will come along soon and advise on that. some snails probably can mix and some can't but think you also have to keep in mind what conditions they like to be kept in as afew are prefer slightly different requirments for example some like really wet and damp and others don't. some require heating some don't.
> 
> another thing is breeding as sure people have wrote about how their mixed snails have breed with each other not something you can stop, i think it is something to keep in mind just in case you ever want to breed and keep or for selling.
> from a buyer point of view i would want to at least have some idea of what snails could be a cross between.
> 
> but thats if you want to breed at mo i don't although mine are due to lay their first clutch of eggs soon which i can see in shell. so i'l dispose of them and give to friend to feed to her fish.
> 
> if you got time sometimes it's worth going pack over pages of this thread as can be really useful info hidden or a care site like petsnails.
> also think there is a snail forum not sure on name though
> 
> sorry not got many answers but hope this been some help for ya


I hear that velvet slugs couldn't be, but pancake slugs could. That one looks pretty, but really keen on getting some pancake slugs now!

I put a garden snail in with my GALS without even thinking about that :gasp: but it's been quite a while and they all seem to be fine together. Yeah, I only just heard about that the other day, but about some sort of worms... I dunno. Sounds like a cool idea though.

With my snails, I spray them every couple of days, but don't use heating and they seem to do quite well.  Not sure how velvet/pancake slugs like their environment though...

Well I'm pretty sure of my snail breed now as many have told me the same, would really like some albino ones of whatever species. They just look sooooo sweet! I'd quite like my snails to breed as I could do with a little extra money and they are so lovely and I think more people should see that! :flrt: Might have a little look, but there are like 700 pages I think haha. Thanks for your response. :2thumb:


----------



## Mikaela

I agree yours are all fulica Effy, they are easy to keep but please watch out for eggs as they are very hard to rehome due to being so common. People tend to end up with hundreds due to the large batches they lay 
The garden snail might not like the dampness of your tank but I suppose he can just climb the sides to a dry bit.
You could keep Jadatzi and Rodatzi with yours, they are the same species as fulica but a different colour. Both have yellow shells, jads have albino skin, rods have grey skin. I've been told they get to the same size as fulica but to be honest I've never seen a pic of them that big so not sure if that's true. I have jads and rods for sale if you fancy some, but best wait a few weeks due to weather unless you want to pay extra for a heat pack, which I think are about £2 off ebay


----------



## EffyDaydream

Mikaela said:


> I agree yours are all fulica Effy, they are easy to keep but please watch out for eggs as they are very hard to rehome due to being so common. People tend to end up with hundreds due to the large batches they lay
> The garden snail might not like the dampness of your tank but I suppose he can just climb the sides to a dry bit.
> You could keep Jadatzi and Rodatzi with yours, they are the same species as fulica but a different colour. Both have yellow shells, jads have albino skin, rods have grey skin. I've been told they get to the same size as fulica but to be honest I've never seen a pic of them that big so not sure if that's true. I have jads and rods for sale if you fancy some, but best wait a few weeks due to weather unless you want to pay extra for a heat pack, which I think are about £2 off ebay


Shame they're not more rare, could do with a few extra pounds from selling some babies. He is very fast moving and likes to chill at the top of the tank. I shall have to invest in some at some point because they are adorable! Depends how much you're selling them for as I am a bit poor. Yeah, it is a bit nippy, currently waiting to find out when my new tarantula can be sent. :\


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hi all, was just wondering what a fair price would be for large tiger snails? Ranging from 3 - 4" shell length?


----------



## precious85

*species??*

Hi im new to the forums but came across this and had to post! I have just put an ad up to try and home my baby snails which are 6months old now (the one in the pic is a couple of years) but can any one help with what species they are?? I have like 200 which i havent got room for anymore! so if anyone has any ideas where might take them in the north east please please help!! laura


----------



## Pleco07

They are also A. fulica, hatchlings and eggs are pretty much worthless unless you sell them as feeder but even then you're only looking at a couple of quid for a couple of hundred.


----------



## DarkCarmen

I shouldn't talk about slugs as I'l get tempted again
bad enough i keep considering getting aquatic snails:whistling2:

my 2 retics have both finally laid their eggs first clutch for both so them so proud lol
i noticed the eggs seem lil bigger than fulica's
now the job of freezing them


----------



## MissMenagerie

Hi, I know this isn't exactly what I should post in this particular thread but I hope no one minds me asking where I could get myself some baby albino snails?
I have no idea where to go about finding any :blush:
Thanks


----------



## EffyDaydream

MissMenagerie said:


> Hi, I know this isn't exactly what I should post in this particular thread but I hope no one minds me asking where I could get myself some baby albino snails?
> I have no idea where to go about finding any :blush:
> Thanks


Have you had a look through the classifieds? I've seen some about recently.


----------



## treacle82

ebay have load too :no1:


----------



## MissMenagerie

EffyDaydream said:


> Have you had a look through the classifieds? I've seen some about recently.


I haven't but I will go and check, thanks


----------



## MissMenagerie

treacle82 said:


> ebay have load too :no1:


They do? I never thought they could sell live creatures, I'll have to go look see  Thanks


----------



## yates1248

I was cleaning out the tank and about to give the snails their weekly bath today, when i got to my third and final snail (helga) only to discover shes had died 


This is my first snail to have died on me. Its such a shame as she was only a couple of years old. I have no idea what could have caused it as the other two appear to be absolutely fine. I have no idea what to do with her now?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dave4203

*snails*

you seem like the right people to ask!

what sails would be good algae eaters for my map turtle tank? so far i have 3 golden apple snails (i think)

ta!


----------



## Mikaela

MissMenagerie said:


> Hi, I know this isn't exactly what I should post in this particular thread but I hope no one minds me asking where I could get myself some baby albino snails?
> I have no idea where to go about finding any :blush:
> Thanks


 
I have baby jadatzi and rodatzi on ebay at the moment


----------



## MissMenagerie

Hey guys 
So I should be getting my baby albino retic soon. I have the tank all ready and waiting but I'm in a bit of a predicament. Should I put in a water dish or will daily misting of the tank be enough? 
Thankyou very muchly


----------



## treacle82

thought id pop this up here too:

i have a 3.5" Achatina Marginata for sale. Was sold to me as an A.Achatina (tiger snail) but seems to be a margie.
£15ono plus £8 RMSD with heat supply


Also for sale is a 2" Albino A.reticulata
£3 plus £7 RMSD with heat supply



Both eat sweet potato etc.
Margie to be kept similar to normal GALS but a bit warmer & more humid.
Both very friendly little cuties


----------



## hedwigdan

Anyone got around four adult snails for sale?
Not too picky on species as long as their reasonably priced!


----------



## gecko lady

Has anybody ever done an experiment to see what food stuff makes them grow faster/ bigger?? i was thinking of doing an experiment on my 3 snails that are the same age and size and feeding them of differnt things like one on cucumber, the other on lettace and the other on something else (not sure what though) and see the growth rate? I only thought of this because i sold some of the other snails from the same clutch and they are alot bigger than the ones i kept.


----------



## Mikaela

gecko lady said:


> Has anybody ever done an experiment to see what food stuff makes them grow faster/ bigger?? i was thinking of doing an experiment on my 3 snails that are the same age and size and feeding them of differnt things like one on cucumber, the other on lettace and the other on something else (not sure what though) and see the growth rate? I only thought of this because i sold some of the other snails from the same clutch and they are alot bigger than the ones i kept.


Cucumber and lettuce don't have much nutritional value, umnlike sweet potato. It's the calcium that helps their shells grow so maybe try 3 different sources, maybe cuttlefish, oystershell and calcium powder? They would all need something though


----------



## gecko lady

Mikaela said:


> Cucumber and lettuce don't have much nutritional value, umnlike sweet potato. It's the calcium that helps their shells grow so maybe try 3 different sources, maybe cuttlefish, oystershell and calcium powder? They would all need something though


 Oh ok, thanks i may do that  Ill let you know what happens


----------



## gecko lady

another thing, what would be the healthyest diet for snails?


----------



## Mikaela

gecko lady said:


> another thing, what would be the healthyest diet for snails?


Mine have lots of sweet potato, carrot, and other fruit and veg, also soggy gold fish flakes a couple of times a week as that's good for them. They strangely like a bit of raw mince too, and cat meat!
I think they best diet is probably a variety as different veg have different vitamins in them, also makes it a bit interesting


----------



## gecko lady

Mikaela said:


> Mine have lots of sweet potato, carrot, and other fruit and veg, also soggy gold fish flakes a couple of times a week as that's good for them. They strangely like a bit of raw mince too, and cat meat!
> I think they best diet is probably a variety as different veg have different vitamins in them, also makes it a bit interesting


 Brilliant thanks


----------



## Beardy Boy97

Hi, I have started a snail pic thread. So could people please add there snail pics and their snail setups so that the pics are all in one place

Thanks


----------



## MissMenagerie

Hello everyone 
I just got landed with alot of Achatina Fulicas which are free to a good home providing you live within picking up/dropping off distance 
I posted a thread about how I got hold of them, such a hectic night hahahahaa :lol2:


----------



## djward

gecko lady said:


> Brilliant thanks


Hi, I am new to this forum milarki, so bear with me. GALS need a main diet of leaves (not iceburg as contains no nutritional value) and cucumber. there are plenty or other things you can give them too but this needs to be their main diet!

xx


----------



## gecko lady

does anybody know if Abidec vitamins are safe to use on snails?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Boo!!  

Ermm.... I'd pass personally, fluid vits wouldn't get into them too well.

I've used standard livefood dusting powders and just plain calcium powders and cuttlefish as supplents and they all seem to work well - the main one is the calcuim anyway for the shell growth


----------



## gecko lady

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Boo!!
> 
> Ermm.... I'd pass personally, fluid vits wouldn't get into them too well.
> 
> I've used standard livefood dusting powders and just plain calcium powders and cuttlefish as supplents and they all seem to work well - the main one is the calcuim anyway for the shell growth


ahh cool thank you  also just while im posting in here, i recently got a tiger which had a bit of a trumatic journey here being crushed in a box resulting in its shell being broken in places - luckly its only little and the shell has re grown, however i dont see it eating alot and it hasnt seemed to have grown an awful lot since i got it - it is in with a jade which was the same size as it when i got it and that one has grown far quicker and is nearly double the size... is this normal or is the tiger still distressed? Temps + humidity good


----------



## Beardy Boy97

Hi, I did post a seprate thread about on of my snails going missing, but I wonder if anyone on here could help me.

I have three small gals in a wilkinsons faunarium. About three weeks ago one of them went missing. It is impossible for the to escape out of the faunarium.

Does anyone know what could of happened?

Also what is the minimum size RUB for three adult fully grown GALS?

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Jasia

I have 4 gals which I was kindly given by violentchopper last September. Today I found the 2nd lot of eggs, having carefully gone through their tank I have 273 eggs now. I have sepertaed them to a seperate tub to see if they hatch. From the 1st load of eggs I kept just 4 (out of around 130 eggs) and only had 1 hatch which is being kept as a pet and is growing at a rather rapid rate!!

I just wondered which lizards can have these as food so I know who to speak to about them when they are ready?

My 4 adults are around 9-10 months old and are pets too but if I can find people for the babies they will be used as feeders.

No one else seems to 'get' my fasination with my snails and I often get wierd looks when talking about them as pets. :lol2:


----------



## clangercrazy

Hi all, I got 2 GALs, Sammy and Jeffery almost 3 years ago (they are albino ach..thingy...somethings...) Jeffery was small, never got very big, and died about 6 months ago, so I got another to keep Sammy Company - Jeffery the second.
Anyway, never had any eggs at all before. FOund 1 yesterday though, in the middle of the drinking bowl, and 5 more today. Only 4 buried. One perched on top of their little wooden shelter - which surprised me, I thought they buried them?!
Anyway, up close the eggs look like they have tiny yellowy bumps all over them - is this normal?
And is it normal for them to laid any old place?!
Quite excited bout ickle babied - but glad only got 6 eggs, not millions.
They are class pets, so my class will LOVE it if we get tiny babies!
:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Haha you'll probably find in a few days to a week ish they'll leave you millions hidden away underground, mine dropped a few random ones before laying properly too. Haha


----------



## Pleco07

clangercrazy said:


> Anyway, up close the eggs look like they have tiny yellowy bumps all over them - is this normal?
> And is it normal for them to laid any old place?!
> Quite excited bout ickle babied - but glad only got 6 eggs, not millions.
> They are class pets, so my class will LOVE it if we get tiny babies!
> :2thumb:


I've never noticed much of a texture to the eggs so unsure about yellow bumps. First time layers often leave a few here and there, eventually their clutches will be in the same spot and will be in the hundreds.


----------



## yates1248

*Are these Garden Snail Eggs?*

Are these snail eggs?









I went to get some soil for my snails which i keep in a big bucket in my outbuilding only to find these in it? 

My snails have never laid eggs in the whole 2 or so years i have had them so im not sure.

Are these garden snail eggs?


----------



## Moony14

Does anyone breed the all white ones? I think they're called Jade snails.. they have white flesh and a white shell. Also, which reptiles can eat snails? Not that these two questions are related in any way :whistling2:


----------



## Moony14

Nobody want to help me? 

Which species of snail are the most prolific breeders? I might be getting a Pink Tongue Skink and I would need a lot of snails as they make up 90% of their diet...


----------



## gecko lady

Moony14 said:


> Nobody want to help me?
> 
> Which species of snail are the most prolific breeders? I might be getting a Pink Tongue Skink and I would need a lot of snails as they make up 90% of their diet...


Achatina fulica will be the most cost effective as they are cheaper to buy and care for and are very prolific breeders if kept right!


----------



## *Shana*

Here are my snails having a shower:










Here's my huge one:










Here's where they live:










Hope you like, comments welcome!


----------



## Daisyy

I recently bought a snail from an exotics pet shop, he was so pale I thought he was an albino! When I got him home I realized he was actually a normal gals, but he was so malnourished and had parasites all over him that I'm guessing it made him pale?

Anyway, I treated that best I could and he seemed to get a lot better, I named him Hugo 
Though a couple of days later he suffered a mantle collapse, I didn't have much hope for him after this, but I treated it as well as I could, I moved him into a small cricket tub, with lots of clean, wet kitchen roll and kept it really humid. For the first few days he didn't move, he couldn't retract into his shell and the shell was literally just falling off of him, I kept spraying and feeding him, I also cleaned his tub out daily, after a week of this I noticed some improvement, he would come out of his shell and eat, and the hole where his insides would stick out became smaller.

A few days ago I rescued another snail, he is huge and in a massive house, so I put Hugo's tub in the tank with "Sheldon". Hugo pushed his way out of the tub and greeted Sheldon, looking at his shell for the past few days there is no sign of a mantle collapse and he seems 100% better! He can retract into his shell, and the popping noises when he breathes are gone! He can also go a day without being sprayed, with the collapse I'd have to spray him every few hours, I'm so happy with his recovery! I'll post some pics later on!


----------



## gecko lady

im doing a project on Achatina fulica at college and am finding it hard locating a decent book that shows you the biology of the snails and imparticular about their feeding habits in the wild. Does anyone know of any books that may help? 
Thanks


----------



## gecko lady

take it no-one knows to my last post  any was wondering if any of you know what this is? Ive not seen anything like it before some type of mucusey secretion... anyone know what it might be?


----------



## kris1988

*snails*

*hi i stumbled across this snail thread earlier and after reading 20 pages of this thread av ordered 4 GALS (babies) offa ebay for my daughters xmas (and mine.lol..) cool things snails are  i think she will love lookin after them as shes 4 and will enjoy feeding them and watching them grow! i really like those tigers tho,very cool! *


----------



## hedwigdan

Don't suppose anyone has any surplus eggs waiting or hatchlings?
If anyone has any very young A.fulica normal let me know, or any other Achatina of other sizes!
:2thumb:


----------



## spideysare

Hi
I have about 40 babies..that are 6months old..My adults had babies and I couldnt bring myself to get rid of them..I have now got an awful lot of snails..I have looked after them very well..But I am running out of room.

I wont get rid of my 4 adults...But the babies really do have to go..They are free if you would like me to snd some via UPS?No charge..for snails or delivery..I just want them to go to good home..

I have some babies at work with me the rest with bf work!!!so please if anyone would like some i am more than happy to send them out FOC.

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Purple-Star

I would take 2/3 off you hands! I don't have room for loads but I can take but 2/3  hope that helps!
If they are Achatina fulica ill defo have some!


----------



## spideysare

I believe they are Achatina fulica.

If you send me your address I will post some to you tomorrow..I dont have a transport box today im afraid..Will someone be in to sign for them?


----------



## Purple-Star

I could get it sent to a friend who lives a few doors down. She's always in. Let me txt her!


----------



## Purple-Star

I've messaged you my address


----------



## Moony14

Can GALS be kept with anything else insect wise?


----------



## Gryffindor

anyone here have Florida Flatcoil snails? I know most here have GALs (wish I could, but they're highly illegal here  ) but I figured some people might be snail collectors or something. 

Anyone know how long Florida Flatcoils live? I found one on my screen door about 3 months ago and have kept it as a pet. I'm quite attached to the little guy and hope he lives a long time.


----------



## retics100

Yay for a snail thread. I have 25 gals of different species. Love them!


----------



## Purple-Star

My newly finished gals painting


----------



## jaykickboxer

Gryffindor said:


> anyone here have Florida Flatcoil snails? I know most here have GALs (wish I could, but they're highly illegal here  ) but I figured some people might be snail collectors or something.
> 
> Anyone know how long Florida Flatcoils live? I found one on my screen door about 3 months ago and have kept it as a pet. I'm quite attached to the little guy and hope he lives a long time.


Y ?????


----------



## retics100

jaykickboxer said:


> Y ?????


Why? I'm confused.


----------



## Gryffindor

jaykickboxer said:


> Y ?????


Why what? I'm confused.


----------



## jaykickboxer

jaykickboxer said:


> Y ?????


Y are they highly illegal in Florida?


----------



## retics100

jaykickboxer said:


> Y are they highly illegal in Florida?


Because the temps there allow them to survive in the wild, they destroy agriculture and eat the plaster off buildings.


----------



## jaykickboxer

retics100 said:


> Because the temps there allow them to survive in the wild, they destroy agriculture and eat the plaster off buildings.


Fair enough must be a nightmare living in Florida looks like everything can survive there so they have to be strict


----------



## Gryffindor

jaykickboxer said:


> Y are they highly illegal in Florida?


Because they're invasive in Florida, unfortunately. I think they're illegal in the entire US actually for fear of them becoming invasive everywhere. 

Maybe it's for a legit reason (there's lots of invasive creatures in Florida though, reptiles and amphibians especially, so...) but the US is always so quick to ban things they think *MAY* become invasive. Like meerkats, most mongooses, raccoon dogs, etc are federally banned in the whole US


----------



## jaykickboxer

Gryffindor said:


> Because they're invasive in Florida, unfortunately. I think they're illegal in the entire US actually for fear of them becoming invasive everywhere.
> 
> Maybe it's for a legit reason (there's lots of invasive creatures in Florida though, reptiles and amphibians especially, so...) but the US is always so quick to ban things they think *MAY* become invasive. Like meerkats, most mongooses, raccoon dogs, etc are federally banned in the whole US


And yet it seems to be easy to get a tiger or monkey weird but that's life I suppose at least they gotta better native animals to look at


----------



## Gryffindor

jaykickboxer said:


> Fair enough must be a nightmare living in Florida looks like everything can survive there so they have to be strict


Florida is actually one of the few states that is exotic friendly, funnily enough. Very few animals are banned. Banned animals for private keepers are just the federally banned animals and dangerous animals like big cats, bears, etc (animals classified as Class I - you have to be a zoo to keep them). And Florida law trumps city/county laws. Which means, since Florida law says you can own foxes with a Class III permit, then a city or county can't say they're illegal to own within that city/county. There are only a couple of exceptions to this, like I think Miami was grandfathered in so Miami is allowed to say that pit bulls are banned in Miami. 

That is one of the many reasons why Florida is the best place in the world, imo. I feel so lucky to be a native Floridian


----------



## jaykickboxer

Gryffindor said:


> Florida is actually one of the few states that is exotic friendly, funnily enough. Very few animals are banned. Banned animals for private keepers are just the federally banned animals and dangerous animals like big cats, bears, etc (animals classified as Class I - you have to be a zoo to keep them). And Florida law trumps city/county laws. Which means, since Florida law says you can own foxes with a Class III permit, then a city or county can't say they're illegal to own within that city/county. There are only a couple of exceptions to this, like I think Miami was grandfathered in so Miami is allowed to say that pit bulls are banned in Miami.
> 
> That is one of the many reasons why Florida is the best place in the world, imo. I feel so lucky to be a native Floridian


I'd imagine the weather makes it a decent place to live


----------



## Gryffindor

jaykickboxer said:


> And yet it seems to be easy to get a tiger or monkey weird but that's life I suppose at least they gotta better native animals to look at


Monkeys, yes. Tigers, no. That seems to be a myth, that you can easily own tigers in the US. Very few states allow them. Florida doesn't. I can't even think of any that do...Ohio used to allow them but they're banned there along with most exotics all because of that crazy Zanesville guy


----------



## jaykickboxer

Gryffindor said:


> Monkeys, yes. Tigers, no. That seems to be a myth, that you can easily own tigers in the US. Very few states allow them. Florida doesn't. I can't even think of any that do...Ohio used to allow them but they're banned there along with most exotics all because of that crazy Zanesville guy


I thought it was easy maybe I'm wrong then


----------



## Gryffindor

jaykickboxer said:


> I thought it was easy maybe I'm wrong then


There's very few states where even wolves are legal, many even ban wolfdog hybrids! Thankfully Florida is one of them (where they're legal) cause I LOVE wolves. 

It just seems to be one of those myths, I've seen it mentioned a lot. I imagine it started because of bad documentaries and animal rights nuts giving the wrong impression.


----------



## GingerSnapzBack

Anyone got any baby Jadatzi for sale?


----------



## Cornish79

Wow I tried to read this whole thread , think I got to page 26 :gasp:I shall go back and start from there again .. Many hours worth still left to do 

I'm a newbie here and with GALS . I oddly fell in love with them a long time ago and have now done it and have 10 4 month olds in the post on their way to me . Hopefully tomorrow :mf_dribble: from a nice guy on facebook who had so many needing homes .. Hiya Luke if your here also :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Not quite sure what I will do with 10 , but my eldest wants a couple so I only really have 8 :lol2: they are the normal fulicas..

I just bought a pot of growing cress and was wondering can it be planted into the tank substrate ?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Cornish79 said:


> Wow I tried to read this whole thread , think I got to page 26 :gasp:I shall go back and start from there again .. Many hours worth still left to do
> 
> I'm a newbie here and with GALS . I oddly fell in love with them a long time ago and have now done it and have 10 4 month olds in the post on their way to me . Hopefully tomorrow :mf_dribble: from a nice guy on facebook who had so many needing homes .. Hiya Luke if your here also :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Not quite sure what I will do with 10 , but my eldest wants a couple so I only really have 8 :lol2: they are the normal fulicas..
> 
> I just bought a pot of growing cress and was wondering can it be planted into the tank substrate ?


I don't see why it would be a problem, it really wouldn't last long, snails are full on dustbins, you could plant it but, it probably wouldn't lvie very long.


Also, anybody wanting to do some ID for me? I'm not sure on what my new 5 are, they might just be really pretty norms but, I'm not sure on this one!


----------



## Jesss

Hi guys, 

I was wondering if GALs have a certain time of year to breed. I have 5 in a RUB with a 2inch layer of soil and keep it warm and humid but no luck in breeding atm! Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## stephenie191

Cant beilive this thread is still going! I started it years ago!
On that note anyone got any nice GALS? :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

stephenie191 said:


> Cant beilive this thread is still going! I started it years ago!
> On that note anyone got any nice GALS? :lol2:


I received some margies and jadatzis today, my fulicas are getting it on as we speak so, we'll be having some babies soon!


----------



## teresaharris

**

Hi all I've just found this thread :-D

A few snaily pics 

Archachatina marginata egregia








Hadra webbi 








Hadra webbi eggs 








Achatina fulica albino








Achatina immaculata immaculata








Achatina achatina








Pleurodonte isabella








Pleurodonte isabella eggs 








Achatina reticulata


----------



## Naomi23jayne

not sure what they are but here's mine (mine is the big one, small albino is one i got for some one else but had for a while)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ima revive this thread 



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> I received some margies and jadatzis today, my fulicas are getting it on as we speak so, we'll be having some babies soon!


Woot xD 
Love the margies, they so massive xD 



teresaharris said:


> Hi all I've just found this thread :-D
> 
> A few snaily pics
> 
> Archachatina marginata egregia
> [[/URL]


They are lovely :mf_dribble: I miss my snailies now haha. 



Naomi23jayne said:


> not sure what they are but here's mine (mine is the big one, small albino is one i got for some one else but had for a while)
> ]


Hey there, if you'd like some ID'ing post up a photo from the underside and I'll see what I can do for ya  

TMN :2thumb:


----------



## Truffs

Recently when cleaning our tanks I found some eggs which was a bit of a surprise as it was in the tank of a single snail which we've had for a few months!

Reluctantly I destroyed some of the eggs but kept a few to hatch as I've never raised any babies before.

So far two babies have hatched and are just so adorable!









Two questions though if anyone can help please ... How long should it take for the remaining eggs to hatch (is there a way to tell if they are fertile or dead?) and how long does it take for the hatchling snail's skin and shell colours to come through?

Thanks for any help
Mazz


----------



## Truffs

Also, I was a bit bad and saw a snail looking lonely in a pet shop a few weeks ago so took him home but have no idea what kind he is as the pet shop didnt know. If anyone has any ideas that'd be great  










Thanks
Mazz


----------



## EffyDaydream

Truffs said:


> Also, I was a bit bad and saw a snail looking lonely in a pet shop a few weeks ago so took him home but have no idea what kind he is as the pet shop didnt know. If anyone has any ideas that'd be great
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks
> Mazz


I'd say it's a Achatina Fulica (the most common type) but here's an awesome website. Species

I'm so jealous, I've had snails for six years and never had any babies. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Think I will share some pics of my snails 

African land snails

Achatina achatina 

























Archachatina marginata var sut

















Achatina fulica
































(shells on these are looking better with boosted calcium)


----------



## ami_j

My other snails

Subulina octona

















Rumina decollata
this was when i got them they have grown loads since









Pleurodonte isabella
again these are bigger now

















Helix aspersa








tiny baby one that hatched  along with about a million siblings 









Cepea sp
pretty patterns  these have tiny babies too now


----------



## EffyDaydream

*Two different questions for all you snail fanatics!*

1. Why do some snails grow really big and some don't (of the same species)?

2. What different species of snail can you house together?

:notworthy:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ami_j said:


> My other snails
> 
> Subulina octona
> image
> image
> 
> Rumina decollata
> this was when i got them they have grown loads since
> image
> 
> Pleurodonte isabella
> again these are bigger now
> image
> image
> 
> Helix aspersa
> image
> tiny baby one that hatched  along with about a million siblings
> image
> 
> Cepea sp
> pretty patterns  these have tiny babies too now
> image


 I had some Subulina once.... Could not shift em fast enough... breed like rabbits! :gasp:

What do you feed your decollata out of interest?  
Nice photos, I always struggled to get the old camera (cheapy one xD) to focus on the little'uns.


----------



## ami_j

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I had some Subulina once.... Could not shift em fast enough... breed like rabbits! :gasp:
> 
> What do you feed your decollata out of interest?
> Nice photos, I always struggled to get the old camera (cheapy one xD) to focus on the little'uns.


it is just a camera phone, but it takes some decent pics 

I love the Subulina the babies are TINY

The decollata get soaked cat biscuit, veg the same as the other snails and th odd few tiny baby Helix aspersa (prekilled)


----------



## teresaharris

I have some subulina they are very cute indeed and also some rumina decollata, they all breed very well!!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

They eat prekilled?! Interesting.... I did not know this hahah. I was always lead to believe they needed livefood diets. 

Wow, not bad at all xD camera phones are getting too good xS


----------



## ami_j

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> They eat prekilled?! Interesting.... I did not know this hahah. I was always lead to believe they needed livefood diets.
> 
> Wow, not bad at all xD camera phones are getting too good xS


fresh prekilled, only ones that have faulty shells, which are rare. or ones that get crushed by accident. there are carnivorous species that will only take live but i dont have the stomach for it lol.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Yeah I was looking into getting some once... There was a member on here who sent me some as part ex for something but they never arrived. I've used snail breeding as livefood so that side doesn't bother me tooooo much, was just surprised they take prekilled really. But then I guess they ain't exactly intelligent so... Yeah xD


----------



## ami_j

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yeah I was looking into getting some once... There was a member on here who sent me some as part ex for something but they never arrived. I've used snail breeding as livefood so that side doesn't bother me tooooo much, was just surprised they take prekilled really. But then I guess they ain't exactly intelligent so... Yeah xD


they just like eating really lol, they like veg too


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hahaha I see.... Cool! Good to know


----------



## ami_j

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hahaha I see.... Cool! Good to know


Rumina decollata - YouTube 
this is a good video to see some in action


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ami_j said:


> Rumina decollata - YouTube
> this is a good video to see some in action


Very interesting, thanks for that


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

SNAILS













And their new home - complete with heat mat and growing food 



: victory:


----------



## teresaharris

Some of my snails

Limicolaria flammea 
























Limicolaria numidica 
















Pleurodonte marginella
















Caracolus sagemon 
















Achatina allisa (iredalei)
















Cryptozona bistrialis








Helix pomatia 
















Subulina octona 








Rumina decollata 








Hadra webbi








Achatina reticulata albino








Immaculata immaculata








Achatina achatina albino


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Albino Tigers!  Awesome, always wanted to try my hand at breeding the big ol' tigers, and the albinos are so nice xD sadly not got the space for em now


----------



## stephenie191

HI - ORIGINAL THREAD MAKERER HERE ALL BOW DOWN BEFORE ME :whip:

Haha no, i seriously want some more snails. . . iredalei or reti's, possibly albino fulica 

anyone? :blush: 

ps. - so happy this thread is still going


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

stephenie191 said:


> HI - ORIGINAL THREAD MAKERER HERE ALL BOW DOWN BEFORE ME :whip:
> 
> Haha no, i seriously want some more snails. . . iredalei or reti's, possibly albino fulica
> 
> anyone? :blush:
> 
> ps. - so happy this thread is still going



:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

ZooCentre have a classified listing with a whole load of snails atm, not sure what they got left though. 

This thread is quite the achievement


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...atina-achatina-beautiful-large-juveniles.html


----------



## StickInsectCraazy

If anyone has some free/cheap ones going let me know as can't get any round here where I live if poss, PM me thanks.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

StickInsectCraazy said:


> If anyone has some free/cheap ones going let me know as can't get any round here where I live if poss, PM me thanks.


Wrong time of year, it's sleeping season now lol.


----------



## ellismera

I have a Giant Albino African Land snail


----------



## Harbinger

Why the hell is a nearly 700 page thread on mollusks not in the spiders and inverts section?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Why the hell is a nearly 700 page thread on mollusks not in the spiders and inverts section?


Because it's just too cool for the spider boys! : victory:


----------



## Reptitat

I have 2, just got a hatchling. I use a simple Kritter Keeper because i know that they'll grow into their current enclosures.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Eh? Lol that doesn't make a whole lot of sense 


The above post is my opinion only. Therefore by forum rules you either agree with it or be wrong.


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

*Woo Hoo !*

Hi guys  

By the end of this week I should have delivered 2 Achatina Achatina   waiting on my tank to arrive then the snails are being sent once I'm confident with the set up...I'm completely new to this and Very excited. Been doing a lot of research and am already looking into buying the biggest tank I can afford for them as the one comming wont be big enough for them to stay in for long, I want my babys to have the biggest space possible !

Anyways questions I'd like confirmation/answers on if ok is...

1, The heatmat definately goes on the side of the tank on the OUTSIDE, right ?

2, I know Achatina Achatina like it warmer and moist than the norm but exactly what temps should I be aiming for, and how moist does it need to be ? How often should I spray the tank, daily I think, but how regular in the day ?

3, What is the best food as in veg/fruit for this species so that they thrive ?

There will probably be more questions on the way but if you guys have any other info you can share on this particular species I'd be very grateful...Thanx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Hi guys
> 
> By the end of this week I should have delivered 2 Achatina Achatina   waiting on my tank to arrive then the snails are being sent once I'm confident with the set up...I'm completely new to this and Very excited. Been doing a lot of research and am already looking into buying the biggest tank I can afford for them as the one comming wont be big enough for them to stay in for long, I want my babys to have the biggest space possible !
> 
> Anyways questions I'd like confirmation/answers on if ok is...
> 
> 1, The heatmat definately goes on the side of the tank on the OUTSIDE, right ?
> 
> 2, I know Achatina Achatina like it warmer and moist than the norm but exactly what temps should I be aiming for, and how moist does it need to be ? How often should I spray the tank, daily I think, but how regular in the day ?
> 
> 3, What is the best food as in veg/fruit for this species so that they thrive ?
> 
> There will probably be more questions on the way but if you guys have any other info you can share on this particular species I'd be very grateful...Thanx


Hey! 

First... welcome to rfuk  

Righty... where to start! 

1. What kind of tank will you be using? It makes a huge difference - a wooden one (bad idea imo) wont get any heat from a mat on the outside but a glass one will. 

If it's glass, then it's up to you! I would probably stick it on the outside to keep it away from the moisture. Be sure to set it on a thermostat though as even a glass tank can become a oven easily - think greenhouse with no windows in the middle of a hot summer and add a good 10c to that. 

I used to heat mine with the overspill from a beardies viv, if you have another vivarium you could plonk em on, it works great and saves on the leccy  

2... I never sprayed mine :whistling2: 
Temps... 28ish on the hotter side. Mine would max at 30 and that was a little too warm if I remember correctly. Although your right they like it hotter, I found that they hide away over the day time highs and come out when it dips in the evening, so a little cooler is probably more to their liking. 
As for keeping it damp... if you use coir(coco fibre) - which I would highly recommend as it's clean, easy, pretty cheap, and holds moisture very very well, I keep mine damp enough that if you take a handful of it and squeeze it will clump a bit, but not so wet that it drips as you squeeze it. 

But thats just a rough guide really, I never bother overly with measuring things when it comes to snailies - other than temperatures of course. 

3. In my experience they are a picky species but others have had less fussy ones. I think it depends a lot on what they were introduced to as hatchlings. 
That said, I've never found a snail that would refuse sweet potato or dandelion leaves. Mine get whatevers left over from making my dinner/whatever is on its way out. Rocket has always been a good one too I've found. 
Things to avoid though - cucumber, iceberg lettuce (almost all lettuce really) and spinach too often. the first 2 are pretty much nutritionally just water, not a lot of minerals in them at all, and the last contains a lot of oxalates that stop the body absorbing calcium - so not good in large quantities. 

Other than that... 

Mine used to go through cuttlefish bones like there was no tomorrow, so have a couple on stand by :lol2: 

Oh, while I remember it too, cuttlefish bone goes "off" in a humid tank quite fast, its a right pain lol. The best way I found around it is to break the cuttle up a bit, and put it into the tank a bit at a time. I use about a third of a large one and when they've eaten it all - usually before it's gone soggy - I can replace it with another bit. A full one just goes brown and horrible before they finish it. 

How big/what kind of tank are you looking to get? :2thumb:

Edit: Also, I just saw your location... I iz a southsea boi innit bredbin (thats how you say it right?)


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Hey!
> 
> First... welcome to rfuk
> 
> Righty... where to start!
> 
> 1. What kind of tank will you be using? It makes a huge difference - a wooden one (bad idea imo) wont get any heat from a mat on the outside but a glass one will.
> 
> If it's glass, then it's up to you! I would probably stick it on the outside to keep it away from the moisture. Be sure to set it on a thermostat though as even a glass tank can become a oven easily - think greenhouse with no windows in the middle of a hot summer and add a good 10c to that.
> 
> I used to heat mine with the overspill from a beardies viv, if you have another vivarium you could plonk em on, it works great and saves on the leccy
> 
> 2... I never sprayed mine :whistling2:
> Temps... 28ish on the hotter side. Mine would max at 30 and that was a little too warm if I remember correctly. Although your right they like it hotter, I found that they hide away over the day time highs and come out when it dips in the evening, so a little cooler is probably more to their liking.
> As for keeping it damp... if you use coir(coco fibre) - which I would highly recommend as it's clean, easy, pretty cheap, and holds moisture very very well, I keep mine damp enough that if you take a handful of it and squeeze it will clump a bit, but not so wet that it drips as you squeeze it.
> 
> But thats just a rough guide really, I never bother overly with measuring things when it comes to snailies - other than temperatures of course.
> 
> 3. In my experience they are a picky species but others have had less fussy ones. I think it depends a lot on what they were introduced to as hatchlings.
> That said, I've never found a snail that would refuse sweet potato or dandelion leaves. Mine get whatevers left over from making my dinner/whatever is on its way out. Rocket has always been a good one too I've found.
> Things to avoid though - cucumber, iceberg lettuce (almost all lettuce really) and spinach too often. the first 2 are pretty much nutritionally just water, not a lot of minerals in them at all, and the last contains a lot of oxalates that stop the body absorbing calcium - so not good in large quantities.
> 
> Other than that...
> 
> Mine used to go through cuttlefish bones like there was no tomorrow, so have a couple on stand by :lol2:
> 
> Oh, while I remember it too, cuttlefish bone goes "off" in a humid tank quite fast, its a right pain lol. The best way I found around it is to break the cuttle up a bit, and put it into the tank a bit at a time. I use about a third of a large one and when they've eaten it all - usually before it's gone soggy - I can replace it with another bit. A full one just goes brown and horrible before they finish it.
> 
> How big/what kind of tank are you looking to get? :2thumb:
> 
> Edit: Also, I just saw your location... I iz a southsea boi innit bredbin (thats how you say it right?)


Hi there ninja ! 

Thank you for your reply ! Very helpful 

Well the tank I was going to get which was advertised on a snail website lol was infact a wooden one but now you have made the good point of heat not getting through so well, maybe I should get a glass one lol shame though as it looked nice and 90 quid for an almost 4ft tank was a bargain haha nevermind I'll shop around for a nice glass tank instead...do you know what types of glass tank look nice and arent to pricey and is roughly the size I mentioned ? 

The thermostat, which ones are the best and how do I set that up ? The one coming in the mail is a round one that comes with the tank but I've read these arent very reliable, is that true ? 

Substrate is also coming with the tank but I dont know what kind it is, it doesnt say...so I'll check it out when it comes see if its the coco fibre you mentioned, if not I'll order some, there a reptile shop in Drayton which is about 10 mins away hopefully they sell it.

Noooo trust me to pick the fussy eaters haha  ok I'll ask the lady I've bought them from what she's raised them on, they are 2 months old so hopefully their not to stuck in their ways lol Thanx for the info on the cuttlefish too, I'm glad I asked these questions ! I just hope I can do a good job of keeping them happy and healthy as for a begginer I've picked the slightly not so easy to keep breed Lol still excitied though 

Yep I'm Pompey born and bred Lol so your not to far away then, do you know of the reptile shop I spoke of in Drayton ?

Thanx again for your help Southsea dude :2thumb:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

Helloooo

I did reply yesterday thanking you for your help and advice but as you know I've had trouble posting on here...hopefully my reply yesterday will be posted some time today if not I'll type it all again tomorrow 

Hoping tank will turn up today...I want my snails !!!! :flrt:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Haha no worries  there are rules for when you get new things here btw... You gotta post some photos   


The above post is my opinion only. Therefore by forum rules you either agree with it or be wrong.


----------



## bee1990

Cute  am up to 19 snails now  not sure how to post photos :/ have fulicas,jadatzis,Achatina immaculata,Limicolaria flammea, Subulina octona,Limicolaria numidica and Rectics  i have definately got a little obsessed


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Haha I know the feeling  

If you've got Octona, you'll have a lot more than 19 soon!

Mine bred so fast I couldn't sell them quick enough xD


----------



## RoyalBlood

I have 3 GALS, the regular I presume.

Gotta bit of confusion though.... How come they're not making babies!?

I don't want to be overrun with the little beggars but it'd be cool to have just 1 clutch of eggs. All 3 snails are fully grown - or near enough, shell lengths are probably between 15-20cm... I've had them for over 6 months now, and I assume my oldest one must be a year already based on its size.

I got 2 Albino's and 1 normal.

I feel them strawberry, lettuce (hearts of romaine) and cucumber. They always have a cuttlefish available, I change the soil once every two months while spot cleaning daily, I mist the tank daily and they have a heat mat underneath the tank.

Am I doing anything wrong o: ?


P.S

From little albino babies 









To fat giants in the space of a few months!


----------



## bee1990

They look like very happy snails  Gorgeous retics  Am sure they will start breeding soon, they are more than big/old enough to do so  What wattage is your heat mat? And is your soil deep enough for them to bury? you've probably got the conditions just right so i wouldn't worry too much  I make a Snail mix which i feed to mine,it has added calcium and nutrients for them and they're growing much nicer and stronger than they were on cuttlefish and calci powder. I tend to stay away from the cucumber and only give it to them once/twice a week,as although they love it there's not an awful lot of goodness in it  Hope you get eggs soon 


TheMetaphysicalNinja: Are octonas rapid breeders then? I'm new to these ones,and they're only babies at the moment so no immediate panic lol,was just wondering


----------



## teresaharris

The heat mat should be on the back of the tank, if its gets too hot the snails have no where to escape to, if its on the back they can burrow down into the soil and also a stat is a good idea 

Are they Achatina fulica and Achatina reticulata albino you want to breed? If they are you would be better separating them as breeding reticulata with fulica will make hybrids which isn't something the snail hobby needs


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Retics and fulica can't breed I don't think. Though its not a great photo for IDing they look like fulica albinos to me. 



Yeah, octona breed like rabbits! Haha. Doesn't take em long to mature either xD


----------



## teresaharris

They most certainly can breed the little devils, I have subulinas coming out my ears lol luckily though I have predatory snails that help keep the numbers down


----------



## maegalcarwen

*My fulicas*

Here are my fulicas taking a shower: ) They are about 3 years old. 
Next week I am getting 2 albino retics, can't wait!


----------



## stephenie191

I need a few snails, albino mainly, fulica or similar


----------



## JUJU

What predatory snails do you keep Teresa?


----------



## teresaharris

I keep Euglandina rosea these are solely predatory and won't eat anything but other slugs/snails, Cryptozona bistrialis and Rumina decollata, these are semi predatory they will eat other slugs/snails if offered but can live happily on fruit/veg the same as other snails


----------



## JUJU

Do you or have you ever bred the euglandina?


----------



## teresaharris

We do have them in culture just waiting for them to start reproducing


----------



## JUJU

Thats great Teresa. Will keep a eye open on the classifieds. Been looking for roseys fir a while. Do you find them easy to keep? :2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady

So my Tiger snail and a Jade snail have bred... could anyone let me know if there are any such things out there? and how much they could be sold for?


----------



## missyeliosa

*Snail eye problem*

Hi, I have two GAL's however one seems to have developed a problem with its antenna. It is unable to fully extend either of them but the problem is slightly worse on one of them. Also, they are bent awkwardly rather than straight and they seem swollen ...any advice would be very much appreciated. :/


----------



## ianybob

I have managed to miss a clutch of eggs in my GALS tank and have ended up with a lot of baby snails.. i think most are albino but hard to say at this time.

Usually i would freeze the eggs as I dont want a house full! but clearly shouldn't be done with live snails

Would anyone have any advice on what to do with them?


----------



## Panthraz

ianybob said:


> I have managed to miss a clutch of eggs in my GALS tank and have ended up with a lot of baby snails.. i think most are albino but hard to say at this time.
> 
> Usually i would freeze the eggs as I dont want a house full! but clearly shouldn't be done with live snails
> 
> Would anyone have any advice on what to do with them?


I'm sure if your were to place an ad in the classified section (either invert or rehoming)
someone would be happy to take them off your hands. : victory:


----------



## DarkCarmen

nice to see that this thread is still going : victory:

my last snails that i had passed away sometime ago
and I've started thinking about keeping them again
I've already had a lil look in the classifieds
but i also seen some on ebay

I don't know whether to try keep something new like
Subulina Octona
pleurodonte Isabella
Achatina Rodatzi
Achatina Immaclata Panthera
(any good information or advice on above types appreciated)

or start off with a couple i've had before like the fulica, retic's and the jades

one day I'd love to have tigers or even some the aquatic types

thanks all


----------



## Cicindela

*I love my snails!*

Hi everyone I just love my snails, I have some large Tigers Photo below is a watercolour painting I did of them, Fulica, a jade, Marginata ovum, reticulata, all super big and beautiful, I also have some roman which are incredibly beautiful, that's the other photo, the texture on their bodies is lovely and some Helix locurum with nice patterned shells . I also have some helix aspersa maxima, They are a lovely snail too- Very active which is nice, I'm glad to see so much interest in snails, way too overlooked! To me they are elegant and graceful and mesmerizing to watch. GO SNAILS:2thumb: but slowly!
( a little secret- I'm a newbie wit uploading pics so this is the first time- You'll know if I've failed miserably!)

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/...3_zps5wz3oppv.jpg?1442947093011&1442947095622

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/...7_zps4girtlco.jpg?1442947176146&1442947177788


----------



## EffyDaydream

Cicindela said:


> Hi everyone I just love my snails, I have some large Tigers Photo below is a watercolour painting I did of them, Fulica, a jade, Marginata ovum, reticulata, all super big and beautiful, I also have some roman which are incredibly beautiful, that's the other photo, the texture on their bodies is lovely and some Helix locurum with nice patterned shells . I also have some helix aspersa maxima, They are a lovely snail too- Very active which is nice, I'm glad to see so much interest in snails, way too overlooked! To me they are elegant and graceful and mesmerizing to watch. GO SNAILS:2thumb: but slowly!
> ( a little secret- I'm a newbie wit uploading pics so this is the first time- You'll know if I've failed miserably!)
> 
> http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/...3_zps5wz3oppv.jpg?1442947093011&1442947095622
> 
> http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/...7_zps4girtlco.jpg?1442947176146&1442947177788


Really great painting!! :2thumb:

Copy the IMG link, not the URL for photos.


----------



## Cicindela

*Photo uploading*

Thanks for the info- I knew I'd do it wrong! :banghead:I'll hope to have better luck next time. Thank ever so much again


----------



## Cicindela

*locurum snails*

here's a picture of my locurum snails too


----------



## Panthraz

Cicindela said:


> here's a picture of my locurum snails too
> [URL=http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt205/tablet24/shed/P1200405_zpsezx4gj8y.jpg]image[/URL]


Love those shells. :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Hi all,

I'm glad to see this thread. Its been a nightmare trying to gain level information for the care of fulcia. I have had several helpful people but I'd like to pick your brains on a few of my worries.

I took on two White Jade 1 year old's about 4 months ago. One has amazing new shell growth and lots of improvement however the other is half the size of their sibling and has poor shell quality. 

They have a varied diet, eat their cuttlefish bone well and have a balanced amount of protein - so no concerns there.
The temp are fine 21-25 however someone recently discussed this amount of fluctuation possibly being a problem ... thoughts?

They are kept on eco earth - moist but not wet. Its the humidity thats causing me concern. They are in an 84 ltr Rub and I have holes all over the lid and have since added some in the top around the sides. The humidity is still sitting at 80 - the reader isnt faulty as if I leave the lid off for a while this goes straight down to 50. 
My questions here are whats the best humidity for these as I have conflicting info ... had variations of 50-80.
Secondly if it needs lowering more where would you put more holes? I'm running out of space in the roof.

Last questions, I've just took on a juvi Jadatzi - saving from becomming lizard food. At what size will they be ok to live with the adults? 
Currently they are living alone in a smaller rub ... will they be ok alone??

I appreciate I've asked several questions .. responses to any will be great.

Thanks all


----------



## retrobangs

Bump^^*^^


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Heyo.

Sounds like your doing everything pretty right there... hopefully I can add some answers for you...



retrobangs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread. Its been a nightmare trying to gain level information for the care of fulcia. I have had several helpful people but I'd like to pick your brains on a few of my worries.
> 
> I took on two White Jade 1 year old's about 4 months ago. One has amazing new shell growth and lots of improvement however the other is half the size of their sibling and has poor shell quality.
> 
> They have a varied diet, eat their cuttlefish bone well and have a balanced amount of protein - so no concerns there.
> The temp are fine 21-25 however someone recently discussed this amount of fluctuation possibly being a problem ... thoughts?
> 
> Your temps are fine to be honest, if even a little warm. Fulica really are pretty tough and can be comfortable even without heating.
> Sadly some simply dont grow that well and dont live as long as others - my thoughts on it are its to do with the amount of inbreeding that captive bred populations go through. If one is thriving then your clearly doing something right!
> 
> They are kept on eco earth - moist but not wet. Its the humidity thats causing me concern. They are in an 84 ltr Rub and I have holes all over the lid and have since added some in the top around the sides. The humidity is still sitting at 80 - the reader isnt faulty as if I leave the lid off for a while this goes straight down to 50.
> My questions here are whats the best humidity for these as I have conflicting info ... had variations of 50-80.
> Secondly if it needs lowering more where would you put more holes? I'm running out of space in the roof.
> 
> 50 - 80, I keep mine in a RUB and they do great. I've never even checked the humidity though. You could try letting the substrate dry out a bit more if your concerned, the lower layers will still hold some moisture they can then bury themselves down to if they need it.
> 
> Last questions, I've just took on a juvi Jadatzi - saving from becomming lizard food. At what size will they be ok to live with the adults?
> Currently they are living alone in a smaller rub ... will they be ok alone??
> 
> a inch shell length maybe? Just big enough that a adult rolling over them isn't going to smush them haha. Fulica are tough and it takes a lot to bother them
> 
> I appreciate I've asked several questions .. responses to any will be great.
> 
> Thanks all


----------



## retrobangs

Sorry for the delay I've been unwell for a while and haven't been able to get on. Thank you so much for your thorough answer. Maybe my substrate is still too moist and therefore the humidity is naturally higher. The one who's Shell wasn't doing well looks a little more damaged. The newer she'll growth is looking fragile and layers peeled off. I don't understand as the other is flourishing. Also my third baby snail who is in their own enclosure is also flourishing. So I must be doing something right but need to implement some change still in the big rub. Maybe more holes too. 

Can you recommend a recipe for a good snail mix. I've tried several. I have hemp seed and pro biotic in the cupboard. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkCarmen

hi all
was wondering if anyone has got or will have any snail babies available for sale soon?
I've had look in the classifieds and couldn't see any there.
I have seen some available other places but wanted to ask here as know people keep different types not fulica

also want to apologise as think last time I was asking which was couple years ago some people did get in contact with me and I either forgot or had something going on st the time so I'm sorry for not replying back to people
this time I will be more punctual


----------



## VeganGeek

I currently have two achatina fulica. I want to get some more but I'm worried about eggs and breeding. They're only babies 4-5 months old.


----------



## VeganGeek

I don't know how to post a photo any help???


----------



## Fi5h

*Buying Snails*

Hi, 

I don't know if you can help me but I am looking for GALS breeders that are trustworthy. Ideally I would like Achatina Varicosa but I can't find them online available in the UK. I would like something different to the usual Fulica. Any suggestions helpful, Thank you : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hullo! 

I don't come here much anymore or I'd have answered this sooner (actually first time in forever!) 

I've been keeping and breeding various snails for years now, if your after something a bit unusual but also easy, I'd suggest Achatina Zanzibarica. 

They aren't too big and have cool patterns in the shells, and are a bit unusual in that they are ovoviviparous. I also happen to have some for sale from a recent hatching  




Fi5h said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if you can help me but I am looking for GALS breeders that are trustworthy. Ideally I would like Achatina Varicosa but I can't find them online available in the UK. I would like something different to the usual Fulica. Any suggestions helpful, Thank you


----------



## MutantBoy

I have two lissachatina fulica. D'Artagnan is the wild colour and is about 8/9 months old, Casper is the white jade and is 6 months old. I'd like to get a jadatzi and a rodatzi.


----------



## Novicesnail

Hi I'm new here and would love some advice had a baby giant African land snail for a few days and he seemed to b ok for first night however now he's been burying him self in the soil and in worried his habitat is not any good for him. Should I b worried? I've got him in a eco terra 30cm square but he's really tiny. Im heating it with a heated mat the covers the back on the outside. Also I'm using dial thermometer and hydrometer and not sure if my readings are ok for him. Any advice I would really appreciate as want to give him the best chance 🤞


----------



## Basin79

I'm going to have to ask the question.

Why is this thread in here and not in the invert section?


----------



## Zincubus

So do they not leave a massive 'sticky' trail on your hands ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Novicesnail

Basin79 said:


> I'm going to have to ask the question.
> 
> Why is this thread in here and not in the invert section?


 Sorry as said I am new to all this and wasn't sure where to post just trying to get some info not meaning to offend anyone! 😕


----------



## Basin79

Novicesnail said:


> Sorry as said I am new to all this and wasn't sure where to post just trying to get some info not meaning to offend anyone! 😕


Ha ha ha. I'm not offended at all. I was just wondering why this whole thread is in the wrong section.


----------

